# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка >  Кто мы?

## Иринка Бафф

уважаемые фоорумчане,работающие в сфере проведения праздников,как вы пришли в этот бизнес? ведь в институтах нет такой специализации-ведущий  -тамада -шоумен и т.д.Кто-то пришёл из певцов-музыкантов.кто-то учительствовал. очень интересно узнать,как "вы дошли до такой жизни"
о себе- меня зовут Ирина-латинецей-bhbyf.мне 32 года.и я хореограф. у себя в городе я одной из первых стала преподавать танец живота. Потом группы разрослись,появились другие преподаватели,исполнители.....и я решила провести конкурс в рамках своего клуба но с участием танцовщиц из других клубов....приглашать ведущего не стали ,провела я сама....мне очень понравилось,причём для меня не составило труда работать с залом 200 человек,ведь ежедневно я преподаю(а значит рассказываю,импровизирую и объясняю) каждый день  разным группам занимающихся. мой муж подрабатывал оператором к тому времени уже 5 лет.скажу честно ,конечно я засматривалась на работу ведущих,однако никогда не думала ,что сама могу вести свадьбы....так как у нас город-большая деревня и стиль проведения приближается к оной,т.е.-гармонь,частушки,народный песняк-вот половина программы наших ведущих.и мне казалось,что так и нужно.....но ситуация в последнеее время у нас изменилась,у нас появились новые молодые интересные ведущие,которые  прекрасно справлялись без гармони ,но и тут я не проявила должного рвения к данному делу,а получилось всё после того самого конкурса ....2 учительницы ,которые занимались у меня , и были н а этом конкурсе,пригласили к себе в школу на проведение нового года....и вот я тамада уже почти год..... и работаем мы с мужем в паре...он снимает а я провожу:wink:

----------


## maxim4ik77

Привет всем!
Отношу себя к пассивным участникам форума, т.е. чаще много читаю, изучаю, анализирую, мотаю на ус. За все советы что звучат на форуме - все ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо. А на вопро - КТО МЫ? - хочется ответить и поведать свою милую и бесхтростную историю. :)
Мне в этом году 30 лет, но ведением всего, того что можно вести и заводить занялся давно. В этот вид деятельности я пришел из ДиДжейства. ДиДжеить начал в ТО ВЕЛИКОЕ время когда дискотека молодежная отыгрывалась на аудиокассетах. С молодежной , подростковой дискотеки начальница меня перевела на новую точку - я сел место ДиДжея в небольшой ресторанчик (а в ресторанчике и публика, и манера ведения, и музыка другие). В ресторане "Романтика", г. Гродно, я проработал 5 лет. После этого переехал в Крым, Феодосия. Благодарю счастливый случай и мою удачу - теперь я вот уже 6 или 7 лет работаю Радио ДиДжеем на радио "Шарманка".
В свободное от работы время, как и все посетители этого форума, занимаюсь ведением торжест и конферансом, т.е. веду не только свадьбы-юбилеи-выпускные-и тд, но и использую другую сторону работы, а именно - отржественное и пафосное ведение, а это - открытия выставок-фестивали-корпоративы-торжественные собрания и тд. К примеру, вот уже несколько лет подряд я остаюсь неизменным ведущем концертов звезд эстрады на День Города Феодосии.
Но и этого мне показалось мало... 2 года назад я и еще несколько иннициативных людей (спасибо им) организовали в Феодосии небольшой региональный фестиваль детского вокального творчества "Веселый микрофон", но это уже другая история....
 Я думаю что ответил на вопрос Кто мы? так? или.... вот еще вспомнил.....
т.к. я работаю на радио, то слыву в феодосийском регине небольшой звездой радиоэфира, хотя и негласно. Мне это приятно, но и обязвает многим (как говорит Сергей Зверев - "тяжко быть суперзвездорй"). Так вот зачастую приглашающая сторона на банкет аж-но гордится и прётся от того что у них тамадой будет человек "из радива". :) Случается из за этого много забавных курьёзов.
С уважением, Макс. г.Феодосия

----------


## maxim4ik77

Так так так! и кто же еще порадует нас своими откровениями? ЖДУ!!!!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> Случается из за этого много забавных курьёзов.
> С уважением, Макс. г.Феодосия


ждём ваши смешные случаи в теме"свадебные истории"

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну я уже много тут о себе писала - Инна меня зовут, никакого профильного образования, кроме СТУДИИ ХУД.СЛОВА, в которой я занималась 5 лет. И было это ещё тогда, когда мы гордо читали со всех знаменитых сцен нашего города: Ленин, Партия и Комсомол, нас в великому счастью привёл! А вечерами свободными от торжественных мероприятий отплясывала в барах под АББУ и т. д ...Потом вышла замуж, работала комендантом общежития строительной компании. Квартиру зарабатывали, вот там в мою жизнь и вошли организация праздников, 120 чел. молодёжи и я комендант, которому 19 лет. Весёлое было время.
А сейчас я выбрала сама себе это дело, упорно двигаюсь вперёд, осваивая новые мероприятия. сотрудничаю с компанией по организации праздников, которые продают меня достаточно дорого, и это даёт мне уверенность в том, что я занимаюсь СВОИМ делом, с клиентами, которых я беру сама, всё намного проще - я беру умеренную цену, не самую низкую, но в два раза меньше, чем дерёт моя компания за мою программу.
Бывает, что чувствую себя неуверенно или как то ущербно, если за моей спиной сидят и смотрят весь банкет куча официантов, администраторы банкетных ресторанов, где каждый день проходит 4-5 свадеб! Вот кто знает всех ведущих, кто хорош, а кто так себе...
 в нашем городе вообще ужасно быть хоть немного знаменитым, широко рекламироваться и т. д., потому что тут же в интернете появится о тебе куча грязи, на форумах невест и т. д. И попадает она туда вовсе не от невест, я это поняла, когда первый раз дала объявление в инет. Весь ящик завалили предложениями о рекламе, на всех этих форумах, и об антирекламе ваших конкурентов. Я поняла эту кухню, нехочу что б меня обсуждали, поэтому не ЗВЕЗДЮСЬ, не печатаю в объявах фото и не занимаюсь активно рекламой, пашу себе, как лошадка и никуда не лезу.
Люблю и обожаю цветы, на даче 15 соток цветников, и дома, только на кухне 22 горшка... ещё много могу написать о себе. кто дочитал, спасибо за внимание. 
Очень  к месту эту темку бросила, ИРИША, спасибо.

----------


## хухрындик

Ну и я отпишусь. Зовут меня Дима, мне 24. С 8 лет учился в муз.школе (аккордеон), примерно в 13-14 лет научился играть на гитаре. И пошло- поехало... Сначала просто посиделки, потом зарницы и слеты... В 9 классе начал вести школьные линейки... Потом в университете стал играть в КВН, из-за него же и вылетел оттуда. Армия...В части давал пару концертов для командования. Вживую на 520 ямахе... После армии первая свадьба за 20 долл... Опять же вживую... Потом приехал в Одессу, нашлись ребята хорошие, взяли в свой свадебный коллектив, проработали год. Однажды случился форс-мажор, наша ведущая не смогла приехать на свадьбу. Пришлось мне взять все на себя... Прошло все хорошо и с тех пор я стал вести свадьбы, а вскоре сколотил свою группу, и вот уже 3 года успешно покоряю Одессу!

----------


## Sens

Меня зовут Анна, 26 лет. 
Я из творческой семьи, отец - пркрасно поет и играет на гитаре, мама любитель рассказывать гуморески...
Музыкальная школа по классу флейты, играю на гитаре, пишу песни. Очень люблю петь. 
Начиная со школы учавствовала в различных концертах, спектаклях в местном народном театре, КВНы и все такое. Люблю сочинять сценарии, даже пыталась поступить в университет культуры. Но - поступила в другой ВУЗ, образование - архитектор. 
Первую свадьбу провела для своей родной сестры 10 лет назад. Свадьба была безалкогольной, поэтому без ведущего - никак, народ надо веселить. А потом провела массу свадеб для знакомых (бесплатно, конечно, для знакомых же!). А однажды, три года назад знакомые знакомых посоветовали меня для незнакомых:rolleyes: и я затребовала гонорар......

----------


## Ильич

Не смейтесь!
Меня действительно зовут Владимир Ильич. Страшно подумать 49 лет.

Все началось давно. В 1978 году 20-ти лет от роду я оказался на дневном отделении Запорожского машиностроительного института. По логике вещей из меня должен был получиться радиоинженер. Но творческие личности в «Машинке» не просто учились, они получали отличные оценки и повышенную стипендию ради возможности творить в клубе самодеятельности «Чубаревец», что располагался, да собственно и располагается на 4 этаже главного корпуса. Мечта сбылась — я стал актером театра эстрадных миниатюр «Будильник», потом стал старостой коллектива, режиссером, автором , руководителем.
Гастроли, концерты, поездки, лауреаты, дипломанты, лучшая мужская роль...
Как-то быстро институт закончился, я получил два диплома — радиоинженера и режиссера самодеятельного театрального коллектива и загрустил… Творческий потенциал требовал выхода. 
Спасибо фирме «Свято», была в советское время такая организация по проведению праздников — приютила, обогрела, дала путевку в жизнь. Первую свадьбу я провел 5 июня 1990 года. Как провел? Без комментариев… На то он и первый блин… Я стал тем, кем стал благодаря помощи коллег. Я им очень благодарен.
Азы ведения свадебного вечера мне преподала Валентина Казакова — в то время художественный руководитель фирмы «Свято»
Заложить основы оригинального сценария помогла тетрадка с записями, которую презентовал мне Юрий Михайлович Золотов
После распада фирмы «Свято», взял меня к себе в кооператив «ЛУЧ», чем не дал уйти в неизвестность, Евгений Евгеньевич Прудченко
На протяжении шести лет ( 1994 – 2000) я работал практически постоянно вместе с прекрасным музыкантом, великим знатоком свадебной и банкетной музыки, настоящим профессионалом Юрием Лещенко. И если удается с ним сейчас поработать — то это праздник души и именины сердца.
На сегодняшний день я работаю днем директором :cool: Сервис-центра Panasonic, а вечером помогаю молодоженам перейти в мир иной, в смысле из беззаботной молодости в многозаботную семейную жизнь :tongue: .

Что я только не проводил. Даже завел свою книгу рекордов:
Самое большое массовое мероприятие — Интернет-ШОУ, проводимое под эгидой компании Запорожсвязьсервис июль 1997 г. — 1200 человек, место проведения — площадь перед зданием Запорожского цирка.
Самое большое телевизионное мероприятие — февраль 1998 г. Запорожское телевидение, телевизионный аукцион товаров народного потребления. Аудитория — 7000 телезрителей.
Самое приятное мероприятие — ежегодное участие в проведении программ в рамках фестиваля авторской песни «Крымское приазовье» Крым, Казантип.
Самое далекое мероприятие — проведение встречи нового 2006 года в столице Чехии Праге 31 декабря 2005 года, ресторан Амбильете Бразильеро, — 180 человек. Организатор: туристическая фирма Альянс (Киев)
Наиболее любимое и часто проводимое мероприятие — свадьбы, всего провел где-то 700 свадеб.

----------


## Татьянка

:wink: Привет!!! Меня зовут Татьяна(Это кто не знает). Мне 30 лет. Живу в Тамбове( на данный момент). В этом деле уже лет 9( правда с перерывом- сын родился и не работала 3 года). Закончила театральный институт, но...по семейным обстоятельствам любимое дело пришлось отложить) Подруга- тамада, предложила её заменить(сама попала в больницу), и чтобы не подвести молодых, меня представила тамадой. Так и понеслось!!! Долгое время работала в Подмосковье, вернулась полторагода назад в Тамбов и начала с нуля. Пока обрастаем"мясом" - т.е. работаю на имя, но оно потихоньку начинает работать на меня, что очень приятно!!!! Вот и вся моя история!!! Сплошные случайности!!!! :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## хухрындик

*Татьянка*,
*Sens*,
*innca*,
*bhbyf*,
 :flower:

----------


## mona_81

Ну и я!Меня зовут Надежда, мне 26 лет!Всю свою сознательную жизнь я что-то веду!Сначала в садике - активный участник утренников, потом в школе - проведение классных мероприятий, затем в институте - зам.председателя Студ.совета, а значит организация школ Актива, Студ.Весен и других студенческих мероприятий!!Кроме того, постоянно проводила семейные праздники и дни рождения друзей!!!По специальности я дошкольный педагог-психолог!Год после института отработала в школе педагогом дополнительного образования, все внутришкольные мероприятия были на мне!!!Ну а позже по финансовым обстоятельствам я ушла в маркетологи и примерно в это же время золовка, которая уже давно ведет свадьбы, предложила мне провести одну!Мол, 2 заказа на 1 день - попробуй!Заработаешь!!!Ну я и попробывала!С тех пор 5 лет занимаюсь энтим великим делом:smile:

----------


## maknata

Ну и я расскажу о себе немножко:smile: Меня зовут Наталья, мне 38 лет.
Сколько себя помню, мечтала быть артисткой. Естессно в самодеятеятельности с самого детства, в школе и в институте вечная заведующая культмассовым сектором:biggrin: , всегда писала все сценарии для школьных мероприятий, да и в иституте тоже приходилось. После школы поехала поступать в киевский театральный институт, но привезла документы в последний день приёма (возомнила из себя большой талант:biggrin: ), и естессно провалилась. В то время родственники мои уехали из Киева (чернобыльский год, все старались куда нить уехать) так что я жила у Светланы и Виталия Белоножко (Светлана моя землячка).Приехала к ним, рыдаю, Светлана меня успокаивает "Да как они могут? Да я же вижу - ты талантлива! Вот приедет Виталик, поедете вместе и они тебя примут!" Приехал Виталий и сказал гениальную фразу, которую я помню до сих пор - "Лучше быть самым плохим режиссёром, чем самым хорошим актёром!" и посоветовал мне поступать в Киевский институт культуры, куда я и поступила с первого раза, набрав самый большой проходной балл. Так из меня получился режиссёр массовых праздников.Отучилась первый курс, приехала домой на каникулы, а наши музыканты из ДК предложили мне поехать с ними на свадьбу в качестве ведущей. В то время (1987 год) ведущих у нас на сельских свадьбах практически не было, так что я с трудом представляла что и как делать, а материала вообще не было, пришлось писать всё самой. Первую свадьбу вспоминаю с ужасом, особенно с высоты прожитых лет:biggrin: , это был такой примитив, что жуть. Но самое смешное, что людям понравилось, да и ребятам -музыкантам тоже. За то лето я отработала 8 свадеб, каждым разом что то добавляя, что то убирая из своего сценария. Вот с тех пор и пошло и поехало. В какой то год больше, в какой то меньше. Сколько я их всего провела даж не знаю. Ну а кроме свадеб - концерты, юбилеи, и прочее   ( я ведь после института  сразу стала работать по специальности), так что приходится вести всё. С 2002 года работаю директором дворца культуры.
Раньше свадьбы были только сельские, теперь всё чаще приглашают в город. Скажу по секрету - после сельских свадеб, городские работать - одно удовольствие! Да по деньгам выгоднее))
 В эту субботу на свадьбе был забавный случай. Только мы приехали, пока я бегаю свою апаратуру настраиваю, ко мнеподходит оператор, знакомимся и он меня начинает учить как надо вести свадьбу, он видите ли уже 7 лет снимает свадьбы, так что он опытный, он знает. Ребят, меня пробило на "хи-хи" - ну да, куда уж там мне, у Вас семь лет опыта, а у меня 20!" Дошло дело до воровства туфли, невесты (даж жениха спёрли:biggrin: ) оператор мне подсказывает конкурсы, которым лет 200, пропустила я его подсказки мимо ушей, сделала всё по своему. В общем два дня отработали, он подходит ко мне и говорит "Боже, это первая свадьба что у меня есть из чего выбирать для монтажа фильма!" Вот так вот бывает, что даже большой опыт работы ещё ничего не говорит.:biggrin: 
Ну что ещё о себе рассказать? Замужем, есть дочь, 13 лет, кошатница+собачница+аквариумистка, люблю комнатные цветы, которых у меня довольно много, пишу стихи, сценарии.

----------


## Djazi

А меня зовут Ольга.  Родилась  в Таджикистане. Закончила 
музыкалку по классу аккордеона. Пою  наверное всю жизнь... В школе 
занималась в Театре эстрадных миниатюр. У нас была замечательный ресжиссёр из Москвы Ольга Васильевна.  Я даже играла главную роль в спектакле  Кошкин дом:).  Пела в школьном ансамбле Школяры. В школе 
пожалуй не было ни одного предмета, который  я бы не понимала, особенно дружила с техническими науками, хорошо умела шить. И вот вместо того чтобы поступать в театральный, я поступила в Ивановский Текстильный институт, потому что так захотели мои родители- чтобы я была инженером , а не артисткой, которых как я, пруд пруди! Закончила его. По профессии я инженер- технолог швейного производства.  Отработала по специальности всего два года. А после замужество, декрет, родила двух замечательных дочек. А потом началась перестройка- перекройка и понеслось... Торговля,шитьё и вязание  на заказ, прокат свадебных платьев. Чем  я только не занималась!
 И вот  мы переехали в 1999 году в Калугу  всей семьёй. Было очень 
сложно. Но мы выкарабкались. В Калуге меня судьба свела с замечательным  человеком Александром Климовым. Вот он и 
перевернул всю мою  судьбу. Я начала петь на мероприятиях, а 
потом он, общаясь со мной, сказал, что у меня неплохо подвешен язык и 
почему бы мне не попробовать себя в роли ведущей. Попробовала, 
понравилось и вот уже второй год пошёл. Конечно, это очень 
маленький стаж, не хватает опыта,  поэтому я очень счастлива, что 
попала на этот замечательный сайт и форум. Стараюсь впитывать в себя 
все советы наших метров. Спасибо вам всем за то, что вы есть!

----------


## Dj_Sharik

Всем привет ! Меня зовут Сергей, мне 27 лет. Родился в городе на Волге Чебоксары, теперь живу в Новочебоксарске (что принципе одно и тоже :)). С 9 лет муз.школа по специальности боян, в 15-16 лет научился играть на гитаре (сижу пишу и думаю может Хухриндика текст скопировать :biggrin: ), поступил в колледж, там агитбригада, Квн, из-за этого и вылелтел, армия, вечный запевала. После дембеля собрал старых друзей в группу (Виа "Дым"), вроде только начали набирать популярность группа сломалась ( причины обычные деньги, медные трубы и домашний быт, и канечно жены).Снова поступил учиться, тут снова Квн, сцена, из-за которой и ЗАКОНЧИЛ это заведение успешно.А свадьбах даже и не думал,да и не был на них ни разу до тех пор, пока не начали жениться друзья.Попили на одной свадьбе, на другой и я понял, что все свадьбы то одинаковые, вернее одинаково плохие. На одной из таких свадеб пришлось (именно так ! ) свидетелем. Гости запаренные стихами тамады и всяческими "боянами"- конкурсами, начали дербанить свидетеля. мол ты такой веселый, компанейский скажи ей чтоб заткнулась, а то еще до кучи напилась.Пришлось брать ведение на себя, благо диск с минусовками тогда был с собой (хотел спеть для молодых первый танец), очень выручил, пришлось весь вечер отмучаться.Все гости подходили благодарили за чудный празднеГ,оператор пошутил, что тебе надо этим за деньги заниматься, я отшутился что надо и забыл. Через пару недель звонит тот самый оператор и говорит, что нашел мне заказ за 20 баксоф, свадьбу провести, музыкант мол там есть, нужен просто ведущий.
Первую свадьбу описывать не буду, но так вот и завертелось, уже почти 7 лет. поработал лабухом в ресторане нашего города года 2, очень хорошая школа, тут и петь все научишься и пьяным быдлом общаться, и "бабки" считать.Вот так примерно все и случилось.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Мдяяя, иришка, задала вопрос!?
Однажды, придя домой после очередной тусовки, стоим с мужем под дверью своей квартиры и звоним. Дочь из-за двери спрашивает- Кто?!
Мне на ум первое что пришло - Конь в пальто!
А муж, давясь от смеха, добавил - И хороша людына у кожанци! ( перевод- и хороший человек в кожанке).
А действительно. кто мы?!
 Каждый из нас многолик и разносторонне одарён (ведь нашли енти кнопочки и правильно тыцаем)))))) !!!!!
Ну, пожалуй, начну и свой стриптизЬм!)))))
В ентом году встретила вторую двадцатую весну. Муж прикалывает, что нас с дочерью надо поменять местами- дочь серьёзна и сдержана, а у мамы....в поле ветер, а сзади дым (так говАривала моя бабушка про меня)
Родилась в Сибири, сейчас на Украине окопалась. закончила ИМТ - Ивановский машиностроительный техникум, *Djazi*,мы с тобой в одном городе "образовывались".
Ой, чичас вспомнила, что надо таки добить и свой диплом о В/О, млин уже 9 лет виСЮ в академотпуске на 5 курсе, пора и завершить обучение в универе!  
Потом горбатая перестройка и прочая лабуда. и меня занесло на Украину.
КарЁче, СклиХосовский, занесло меня в политику, таки просто засосало!!!
Создали с мужем молодёжку 10 лет назад под одной партией, а  потом из партии нас выперли за вольнодумство, и мои пионЭры подбили создать свою организацию, независимую ни от одной партейки. купили за свои деньги аппаратуру, пытались трижды создать дворовую группу, чтоб от наркоты и прочих соблазнов отвлечь. В итоге сколотилась небольшая группа самоучек, а как дале двигаться?! 
Выход прост - выборы, партийные тусовки, а три года назад серьёзно решили заняться свадьбами и прочей развекухой. Были пришлые тамады и тамадессы, тока, млин, один сломался. другая зажралась. третья старалась гостей напоить. И в итоге мои пионеры остались без тамады- шеф-с (он же муж-с) сказал - ФЛАГ В РУКИ И ВПЕРЁД НА АМБРАЗУРУ!
Так я и стала тамадой!   
Сколотилась нормальная команда, да так и работаем как в теремке - мышка-норушка...... все удовольствия в одном - видео-фото-музыка-тамада.
А на хлеб насущный с маслицем зарабатываю кроме всего перечисленного написанием курсачей и дипломов для сильно "вумных и занятых" студентов. Воистину, сапожник и без сапог! В прошлом году написала 2 кандидатские, а себе, млин, никак диплом не защиТЮ!
Семья бАлшая- всего два человека мужиков-то  - муж мой и котяра Радикал. Доцю (ей ужО 19 пошёл) принципиально с 9 кл. отправили учиться в бурситет(ПТУ) - пусть научится что-то делать руками, а ....бла-бла-бла "так и я могу, ты вот Мурку сыграй" 

Вот такая  я, Оля-пупсс!!! с отчеством Лимонадовна (как меня ласково мои пионЭры называют)
и как пионЭрка усихда готова!!!!!

----------


## Yuli4ka

Это интересно, узнать кто есть кто. Поэтому, представляюсь и я.

Родилась я в России, в Псковской области, в городе Остров. Папа там служил в военной части, мама работала воспитателем в д/саду. И хотя в 1983 году мы переехали на родину отца на Донбасс, я считаю себя русской. Причем, не россиянкой, а именно русской (тогда был СССР) и я хорошо помню, как в детстве на Новый год я всегда после боя курантов пела Гимн СССР. 

Вот уже 25 лет я живу в Краматорске Донецкой области. В школе училась хорошо, могла быть отличницей. но была лентяйкой, поэтому 9 классов закончила хорошисткой.

Почему-то родители решили, что в 11 классов и  институт мне не надо, я поступила в технологический техникум. Закончила его с красным дипломом. Я - техник - технолог швейного производства. (Оля- Djazy! привет коллегам). По специальности работала 1 месяц. Шить не любила никогда.

Потом - рынок. Возили вещи из москвы, потом торговали парфюмерией. 

Мама моя работала заведующей клубом на одном заводе. Я ей всегда помогала. Цвету выносила на концертах, пела чего-то...

А один раз ей пришлось уезжать по путевке в Крым, а тут маленький концерт. Она предложила мне его провести. Сценарий был готов. На репетициях я всегда была. Я провела. 

Потом большой перерыв. Я все еще торгую на рынке.

И как-то мне мама предложила провести свадьбу. А она иногда вела свадьбы. У нее был несложный, но добротный сценарий. Это было по-моему в 1999 году. и понеслась....

В 2000 году я провела свой первый серьезный банкет. Юбилей начальника линейной милиции г. Славянска. Банкетов было целых 4. (начальство, коллеги, родня. друзья). В этом же году поступила в Харьковскую государственную академию культуры.  Паралельно все еще торгую на рынке..... 

Рынок стал отходить на второй план. Свадеб - юбилеев становилась больше. Пионерский мой задор и обаяние молодости сделали свое дело - я стала очень известной ведущей в Краматорске. Конкуренткой всем "старичкам".

На рынке не торгую, слава Богу, уже лет 5. или 6. Работала в мамином клубе. Сейчас - сама по себе. 

Сейчас у меня даже некий кризис. Надо расти дальше, если хочу зарабатывать больше денег, а банкетные дела не то, чтобы надоели, а приелись.... немного. Очень рада, что нашла этот форум - это новая информация, это свежие мысли. Очень рада.

Так как работала в клубе, то умею организовывать и вести концерты. Это мое любимое "хобби".

----------


## Djazi

> Родилась в Сибири, сейчас на Украине окопалась. закончила ИМТ - Ивановский машиностроительный техникум, Djazi,мы с тобой в одном городе "образовывались".





> я поступила в технологический техникум. Закончила его с красным дипломом. Я - техник - технолог швейного производства. (Оля- Djazy! привет коллегам). По специальности работала 1 месяц. Шить не любила никогда.
> Потом - рынок. Возили вещи из москвы, потом торговали парфюмерией.


Вот ведь как интересно , с Олей  учились в одном городе, а с Юличкой дважды коллеги:)  Или трижды?:)))-ещё и торговками обе работали!
Классная темка! Спасибо за неё!

----------


## Кубаночка

А совсем "зелёным и непрофессиональным" отчитываться можно? :Oj:  
Меня зовут Олеся, живу на Кубани, 29 лет. Тоже всегда "славилась" пионЭрским запалом и отвечала за массовые мероприятия в школе и в институте. Закончила институт физкультуры+мед.колледж+институт экономики и управления (нафига, спрашивается?:eek: ) А тому, чем хочу заниматься, поучиться-то и не у кого! Будем с братом пытаться с вашей помощью топать вверх по выбранной лесенке! :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Сейчас у меня даже некий кризис. Надо расти дальше, если хочу зарабатывать больше денег, а банкетные дела не то, чтобы надоели, а приелись.... немного.


Юля, у нас сейчас модно в ресторанах разные шоу программы. Туда берут ведущих, как раз работающих на банкетах, я ходила на собеседование к одному режу, так он и сказал - что те, кто работает банкеты, им всё по плечу. ну, мне такое предложение не понравилось, во первых работа в ночной программе и не моё это, а тебе можно попробовать. Может у вас тоже что то такое возникнет, поробуй, для разнообразия...:wink:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Привет всем! время час ночи, и я туда же, больше же времени у нас нет))) Наверное как и все новички буду кратка, так как в моей 29летней  биографии не так уж много регалий
Начинала как и многие из нас практически с садика, потом в школе первая заводила, причем нарасхват, так как закончила муж школу как и многие тут, по классу баяна.
Как только 11 классов было позади ринулась было в институт культуры славного города Тюмень, но меня всем скопом стали отговаривать родители, друзья, родственники. Мол ты же всю жизнь в этом ДК ошиваешься на своих театральных кружках, да на всех массовых мероприятиях, тебе ли не знать что это за профессия. Не выходных, не проходных, да и мужик от тебя сбежит, кому понравится, если жены в праздники нет. Этот аргумент пересилил все другие, и я решила податься в училище искусств по классу баяна. 4 года пролетели все так же, в КВН, студ веснах, короче многое мне с рук сходило, так как во всех таких мероприятиях хорошо всех выручала.
После училища все таки не бросала надежды поступить на реж фак, даже документы сдала, но приехав с юга и обнаружив на пороге ожидающую меня однокурсницу, услышала категоричное, идем на вышку по музыке. 
Мол нафига тебе этот режиссерский фак, а уж раз начали, пошли до конца, а потом как знаешь, вот и пошла еще на 5 лет, правда уже заочно. Потом вышла замуж, переехали к родителям в родной поселок, и тут моя неуемная энергия не давала мне покоя. Не считаю того, что свидетельницей была 6 раз почти у всех подруг, еще и пошла в команду рабочей молодежи КВН, и сценарии писала и сама там играла.
В этом так сказать бизнесе недавно, 2 года, подружка попросила сильно провести новый год у администрации, все ведущие были разобраны, и они остались без ведущего. Боялась ужасно, но все прошло на ура, сказали теперь только меня будут приглашать.
Потом попахав у вышедших замуж уже последних подруг, решила со скуки, а почему бы и нет. Работая в муз школе хочется немного другого. Там конечно хватает эмоций, но другого плана. ВОт и рискнула провести свадебку за денежку.
Собрала все, что было за эти года придумано, плюс инет, плюс книжки и голова, и .....вперед и с песнями!
Объявлений не даю, в основном работаю по знакомству, поселок не большой 20 тыс население, но планирую расшириться. так как рядом тоже есть небольшие поселения, и не так далеко, думаю если очень буду стараться, слава дойдет))
Вот вроде бы кратко и все, да, кстати зовут меня Инна, что в переводе с польского Бурный поток, вот так и оправдываю свое имя!:wink:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Объявлений не даю,


Надо давать! слухами, да по знакомым, это медленно и непрофессионально. есть же рядом какой то город, в котором газеты, ЗАГСы и рестораны. вот там и работай. к тебе и отношение будет другое среди тех же знакомых... Попробуй, не бойся.

----------


## MebiusTrack

Можно и мне тоже?  :Oj:  
Зовут меня Дмитрий (для друзей, независимо от возраста - Дима). Мне 38 лет. Только что поместил нашу с женой фотографию в профиль, кто желает посмотреть - милости просим!
Я начал свои занятия музыкой еще лет так в 4-5, папа играл в ресторанной команде (барабанил). Я в ресторане провел весь свой первый год жизни - папа на работу, мама с ним "за компанию", а я - в коляске спать в подсобке музыкантов... :rolleyes: 
Музыкой интересовался давно - еще в садике меня всё время ставили во все танцевальные и музыкальные номера. В школе, в 8 классе (1984 год), занялся школьными вечерами, сначала как оператор, затем как "дискжокей" - который в микрофон всякую чешню несет... :wink:  Параллельно - овладевание труднейшим из танцев - "верхний брейк"! (так это тогда называлось. Балуюсь и сейчас - шокируя окружающих - дядька под сорок лет и 110 кг весом вдруг начинает профессионально работать в стиле "электро" - видели бы вы глаза! :rolleyes: ) Потом служба в г.Севастополь - и подработка на одной из дискотек города с московской командой. Затем работа в своем родном городе на дискотеке РДК, первая женитьба - и работа в ночном клубе г.Волжский, затем на FM-радио Волгограда (не скажу на каких - даже не пытайтесь! :tongue: ) Но первая семейная жизнь не заладилась. В 1997 году вернулся обратно. Но и здесь без музыки не обошлось... Сейчас моя жена поет, я звукорежиссерю на всех площадках города и выездных концертах. Работаем и на свадьбах, "мендельсоним" в ЗАГСе, жена делает первые (но уже весьма успешные) шаги на поприще ведущей - а я со своим диджейским и радийным опытом ей помогаю...
Жена - родом из Казахстана (Экибастуз), там же закончила педучилище (муз.факультет), аккордионистка - хотя в училищном ВИА ударничала... :smile:  Сейчас, кроме всей вышеперечисленной подработки, работает музруководителем детского сада. Я сам по основному месту работы - инженер-электроник (радиосвязь, радиолокация, компьютеры и т.д.).
Очень рад знакомству с уважаемыми членами сообщества plus-msk.ru!  :flower:   and  :Pivo:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Очень рад знакомству с уважаемыми членами сообщества plus-msk.ru!  and


Взаимно рады! :Ok:   приходите к нам!

----------


## Ильич

> А совсем "зелёным и непрофессиональным" отчитываться можно? 
> Меня зовут Олеся, живу на Кубани, 29 лет. Тоже всегда "славилась" пионЭрским запалом и отвечала за массовые мероприятия в школе и в институте. Закончила институт физкультуры+мед.колледж+институт экономики и управления (нафига, спрашивается?:eek: ) А тому, чем хочу заниматься, поучиться-то и не у кого! Будем с братом пытаться с вашей помощью топать вверх по выбранной лесенке!


 :flower:  
ГЮЛЬЧАТАЙ... ОТКОРОЙ ЛИЧИКО....
Фото размести...
Очень на тебя поглядеть хот..ца... 
 :flower:

----------


## MebiusTrack

> ГЮЛЬЧАТАЙ... ОТКОРОЙ ЛИЧИКО....
> Фото размести...
> Очень на тебя поглядеть хот..ца...


Ахха... И я присоединяюсь! А то вдруг встретимся - Кубань ведь такая маленькая - и не узнаю...  :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## хухрындик

*Dj_Sharik*,



> сижу пишу и думаю может Хухриндика текст скопировать


Ржал пол часа!!!!Это ж надо... Живем друг от друга хрен знает как далеко, а как похожи! Серега, тебе как всегда респект! :Pivo:

----------


## Pugachiha

Всем привет! Меня зовут Вита. Работаю с мужем в кабаке, стаж 15 лет. Как уже говорила, тамадовать стала по необходимости. Сначала замучивали тётеньки, которые привыкли работать с баянистами. Она такая красивая, всех построила на конкурс, уже и конкурс практически пошёл, а она объявляет: "Двигаемя под ламбаду". А мы тогда уже начинали с дисками работать. Пока диск нашёл, пока запустил... В итоге она красотка, а музыканты - лохи. И предупреждать бесполезно. Но последней каплей было, когда нас заказывают как музыкнтов и просят тамаду. Я свожу с классным тамадой, с которым думала, что дружу. Приезжаем на свадьбу, а там другая тамада. Потом молодые признались, что тот тамада им сказал: "Зачем вам эти лохи, у меня лучше есть". Оно то понятно - он на них себе процент нагреет, а на нас - нет. Спасибо, что молодые от него отказались, а не от нас. А он после этого как ни в чём не бывало, здоровается, ручки целует, комплиманы и т.д. Только я его десятой дорогой теперь обхожу, и шабашками не делюсь - сама провожу. Веду уже давно, но не часто, т.к. основная работа - пою в кабаке и на хлебушек и так зарабатываю. Поэтому за дёшево не поеду - здоровье дороже. А за дорого мало желающих. Ну вроде про себя рассказала, приятно познакомиться:rolleyes:!

----------


## Кубаночка

Дорогие товарищи! Да не умею я фотку уменьшать, как научусь- так сразу! Торжественно обещаю!  :Aga:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> Да не умею я фотку уменьшать, как научусь- так сразу! Торжественно обещаю


фотошоп щас у всех есть. так вот.открываем свою фоту там, и делаем :файл-сохранить для веб- и уменьшаем  как можем,то есть самое низкое качество в джипеге.вообще-то можно было б и имидже уменьшить,то есть заходим-имидж-имидж сайз-у выставляем желаемое число пикселей либо сантиметров.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*bhbyf*,
 Иришка, ты не тока красивая и стройная, но ишшшо и вумная аж жЮть!!!
Стыжусь, комп - не моя стихия!

----------


## januly

Добрый день всем!Меня зовут Жанна.Мне 37 лет.Этот обалденный форум сделал меня больной.Спасибо за болезнь.здесь столько много замечательных людей! :flower:  Да!Прочитала все образованные(я имею в виду музыкально)А у меня все перепутанно.С детского сада была артисткой везде совали,хотя сами знаете как раньше было.Если ты ребенок врача или есчо кого ты в переди.А дети рабочих хоть и талантлив на втором плане.Так вот я из рабочей семьи.В школе и петь и танцевать и драм и там ну везде!Я закончила 10 классов.Одновременно пед училище.А вообще мечта была в мелицию.Работать с подростками.Занималась спортом волейболом.А в душе всегда мечтала как Наталья сказала быть артисткой.В педагогический не поступила.С моим атестатом без экзаменов.Поступила в Днепропетровский технологический техникум хлебопрдуктов.Естественно спорт и исскуство на первом месте.Сама родилась и выросла в Донецкой обл.пос Еленовка.Замуж вйшла за казахстанского немца,(рожденный в Казахстане) ,который проживал на Кавказе.В 1995 году уехали за кордон,тоесть на родину предков.И теперь живу в городе Висбаден,замужем есчо,дочери 16 лет,сыну 15 лет.Работаю кассиром в магазине*плус*,ну по русски в сурер маркете.На Кавказе работала в начальных классах,не поверите ,Ну вот в Кабардинской школе.Мы жыли в Кабардино Болкарии.Естественно когда проходили мероприятия,Жанна в первых рядах.У родственников у знакомых,свадьбы,юбилеи,дни рождения все проводила-бесплатно.Это составляло удовольствие.Потом как-то родственники попросили провести серебрянную свадьбу,там был музыкант ,мы с ним так хорошо скооперировались.Потом опять случай стем же музыкантом нас свел на свадьбе.Ему я понравилась,он искал ведущую но мы жывем друг от друга 65 км.Да и сработой у меня:я по субботам работаю.И как-то разошлись.Потом после последней свадьбы,где меня чорт дернул подпеть есчо,звонит и предлагает мне вместе с ним работать.Я соглашаюсь,а мой муж в плоть до развода- нет!Теперь ездит сомной,помогает переодевать,почти привык.А петь мне больше нравиться чем вести.Теперь до меня дошло,настал тот период времени где открылся мой талант.Ну вот всю подноготную выложила,так что полюбите меня такую,какая я есть.А я рада что вы есть!Большое спасибо кто это все придумал :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :Pivo:   :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Ну вот всю подноготную выложила,


Куча аплодисментов! :Ok:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> Куча аплодисментов!


я бы сказала-гром аплодисментов. .....куча .....ассоциируется с нечто иным:biggrin:

----------


## Yuli4ka

*januly*,

Жанна!! спасибо за такой впечатляющий, эмоциональный рассказ!!!! Так мило и про жизнь, и про мужа, который привык помогать, и даже твои орфографические ошибки - такая прелесть!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> куча .....ассоциируется с нечто иным


Каждый думает в меру своей..., ну сами знаете!:biggrin:

----------


## januly

Милая моя учительница,Юличка!Мы все делаем в жизни ошибки и не только орфографические.У меня тастатура на двух языках,поэтому и допускала ошибки.А тебе приятней узнать о человеке или указать на его ошибки?

----------


## Yuli4ka

*januly*!

Жанна!! Ты чего, решила обидеться???? Как хочешь конечно, но я же писала, что рассказ твой эмоциональный и искренний, и ошибки прелесть.  Это у тебя два языка. а у меня один, русский, мне прикольно видеть столько ошибок в сообщении...

А тебе приятно по жизни слышать сладкую ложь или горькую правду??

Я тебе между прочим хоть и правду сказала. но не такую уж и горькую.

Не обижайся, пожалуйста!! Это тебе   :flower:

----------


## Януська

А меня Яна зовут, хотя из ника итак понятно :tongue: . Родилась и живу за Полярным кругом в Мурманске уже 27 годков. Многие пишут, что с детства такие талантливые и творческие...Но я видно на то и с Крайнего севера, что б попозже оттаять. В детском саду и школе, как-то не особо проявлялась, хотя всегда любила петь. В 7 лет родители отдали в муз.школу по классу скрипки, но через 2 года поняв, что Моцарта из меня не выйдет забрали, за что им респект. А вот творческая составляющая прям-таки поперла из меня в студенчестве. Училась в пединституте на биофаке, и после препарирования мышей с голубями, бежала играть в КВН. Параллельно работала волонтером в Красном Кресте. Отличная школа для коммуникации была и работать с аудиторией там научилась ибо просвещали ровесников из неблагополучных семей о вреде наркотиков и СПИДе, организовывая семинары, капустники всякие и т.д. 
На 4 курсе родила дочу, но это не помешало мне закончить институт а еще, уж не помню каким ветром занесло меня в народный хор. Пела первым сопрано (самый высокий женский голос) и два года (почти как в армии:biggrin: ) отстояла на сцене в кокошнике и сарафане. Потом пришлось уйти из хора, ибо связки оказались не такими прочными как предполагалось. До сих пор хожу на наши концерты, сижу в зале и реву, как назад хочется. Но все отпелся петушок. Потом на второе высшее поступила, закончила и стала финансовый менеджером, так что и пою и танцую и деньги посчитать могу :)
А свадьбы так вести начала: Тетушка у меня этим делом 20 лет занималась. И пришло время ей мастерство свое передать, а окромя меня передавать было некому. Вот и начала я с ней по свадьбам ходить. Сначала смотрела, училась, а теперь уже 6 лет как веду сама. И очень довольна, так как в голодную студенческую годину, спасли меня свадьбы, а теперь когда я банковский суръёзный работник, они просто отдушина для меня. Была бы возможность бросила бы энтот банк к чертовой бабушке и занималась бы только свадьбами.  :Vah:

----------


## januly

Я никогда не обижаюсь.А язык у меня один.И не столько уж нного ошибок. :Aga:  А за цветочек-спасибо!

----------


## Очарование

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Дарья! Решила и я рассказать о себе! Мне 22 года. Стала работать на "чужие" свадьбы с этого года 2007! До этого организовывала дни рождения друзей, как то старалась разнообразить простые посиделки, в школе спектакли ставила, во всех линейках участвовала! Помогала организовывать свадьбы своим подругам, носилась со всеми моими невестушками-подругами везде, больше них переживала, потом какие-то сюрпризы готовила им на свадьбы и с разрешения тамады показывала свои номера, приготовленные для них! И понимала, что вот оно счастье - предвкушение праздника и наслаждение воспоминаниями после праздника!!!! Рядом с моим домом есть усадьба, в ней располагается ЗАГС, проходя мимо всегда мурашки по коже бежали!!! Так хотелось хоть как-то соприкоснуться с этим волшебным праздником, даже думала, может пойти в ЗАГС работать))) А решило все дело случая!!! Как-то на работе (на основной, я менеджер по работе с клиентами, имею гуманитарный диплом о высшем образовании), мы разговорились о том, кто чем хотел бы заниматься! Все называли свои мечты о своем бизнесе, а я сказала, что очень хочу быть причастна к свадьбам, у меня даже ответ на вопрос: "ваш любимый праздник?", всегда был: СВАДЬБА!!!! Так вот, после этого разговора, я просто решила на авось кинуть объявление в интернет о том, что обожаю свадьбы, рада помочь людям абсолютно бескорыстно из добрых побуждений и от чистого сердца, помогу организовать и проведу свадьбу! И, о чудо! Мне позвонили, потом еще позвонили, потом еще и еще!!!! И у меня все получилось! И теперь я просто счастлива, что нашла себя! Мне очень нравится это дело, я отдаюсь работе полностью, для меня все молодожены как родные, я искренне за них рада и стараюсь сделать их праздник сказкой!!! 
Вот такая история у меня! Сейчас собираюсь пройти курсы по технике речи, подумываю о втором образовании!!! Рада с вами общаться:rolleyes:

----------


## Yuli4ka

Даша!!! Да ты и впрям само Очарование!! Молодец!!

----------


## lav1979

Думаю, что вежливо будет и мне представиться, а то как то ворвалась...

Мне 28 лет, зовут Алена. Высшее образование экономическое, аттестат гл.буха, кем и работаю. 
Да.
С детства мечтала быть артисткой -как и полагется -была активисткой везде и во всем, была даже своя КВН команда в институте))) 
После своей свадьбы начались свадьбы подруг и понеслось...я как больная, как и пишет *Очарование*, вот в точь также. На работе надо уже все смеются -лечите девочку от этой болезни)))) 
Первую свадьбу провела год назад у своего директора))) -гангстерскую)) ну в смысле в этом стиле. Получилось здорово. Теперь провожу для абсолютныз незнакомых людей. Не так часто, но отдаюсь целиком и полностью. Это моя отдушина, мое средство реализовать мои порывы))) с моими невестами мы становимся чуть ли не подругами)))) 

Как хорошо, что есть это место, объединяющее всех нас, здорово, что можно поделиться опытом, наработками, свежими идеями! ))) 

всем мой самый ОООООГРОМНЫЙ респект! :) 

начинаю вливаться.....

----------


## maknata

> начинаю вливаться.....


Всегда рады новым знакомствам! Добро пожаловать в нашу семейку!:smile:

----------


## lav1979

спасибо большое за уделенное внимание моей особе)), вливаюсь с удовольствием)))

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Девочки! Приветствую Вас на этом, всем уже ставшим родным, форуме!
Творческих и финансовых побед!!!

----------


## Tamara

А вот и я. Меня зовут Тамара. Лет мне о-го-го... из подписи видно, что уже бабушка. Всю жизнь занималась самодеятельностью: пела в хоре (хоте певец из меня хреновый, но в хоре сходило), играла в народном театре (здесь дела были намного лучше,часто получала первые роли), участвовала в фестивалях народного творчества, даже занимала призовые места. В родном городе всегда учавствовала в театрализованных постановках на проводы зимы, Ивана Купала и тд. и тп. Всего было много и все бесплатно. Сестра играла, пела на свадьбах, потом волею судеб стала еще и ведущей (тамадой), сейчас работает в ресторане музыкантом и ведущей. Я всегда считала, что вести свадьбы не для меня: петь не умею. Все случилось как-то само собй. Сестра давно не была в отпуске. Решила отдохнуть, но чтоб не терять свадьбу предложила мне влиться в ряды тамадистов. Я попробовала... ничего, получилось, и даже петь не пришлось...стала больше интересоваться... получила доступ до интернета...стала искать новое для себя и для сестры. Так и набрела на наш форум. Жаль последнее время редко свечусь...комп барахлит. Вот сегодня с трудом пробилась. Но душой всегда с Вами мои дорогие девочки и мальчики.

----------


## Очарование

> Даша!!! Да ты и впрям само Очарование!! Молодец!!


Спасибо... стараюсь...:biggrin:  :Oj:   :Oj:  kuku

----------


## Очарование

> Думаю, что вежливо будет и мне представиться, а то как то ворвалась...
> 
> Мне 28 лет, зовут Алена. Высшее образование экономическое, аттестат гл.буха, кем и работаю. 
> Да.
> С детства мечтала быть артисткой -как и полагется -была активисткой везде и во всем, была даже своя КВН команда в институте))) 
> После своей свадьбы начались свадьбы подруг и понеслось...я как больная, как и пишет *Очарование*, вот в точь также. На работе надо уже все смеются -лечите девочку от этой болезни)))) 
> Первую свадьбу провела год назад у своего директора))) -гангстерскую)) ну в смысле в этом стиле. Получилось здорово. Теперь провожу для абсолютныз незнакомых людей. Не так часто, но отдаюсь целиком и полностью. Это моя отдушина, мое средство реализовать мои порывы))) с моими невестами мы становимся чуть ли не подругами)))) 
> 
> Как хорошо, что есть это место, объединяющее всех нас, здорово, что можно поделиться опытом, наработками, свежими идеями! ))) 
> ...


Вот и мои невесты со мной общаются! Одна из них мне одной из первой сообщила, что у них скоро маленький появится)))!!!! Приятно! :Oj:

----------


## Вета

Как же давно я вас всех не видела! Ужасно соскучилась и за форумом и за всеми вами! 
Замечательная тема - Знакомство! Общаемся давно, а знаем друг о друге не так уж и много. ЗНАЛИ! Теперь уже! 
И так как я запозднилась со своим затянувшимся отпуском - разрешите представиться...
Зовут меня - Аня, но под своим именем меня почему-то не захотели регистрировать на форуме и пришлось вспомнить с детства недаденное мне имя - Вета. Мне - вот сколько лет - 37. Правда, никто их мне даёт и спасибо родителям  за наследство. А раз про родителей, то они у меня живут в Крыму, откуда и я родом - город-герой Керчь. Там и окончила спец школу со знанием англ.языка и муыкалку по классу фортепиано. В Симферопольский универ экзамены завалила и поехала к тётке в Подмосковье - г.Серпухов - в педучилище на музыкального руководителя учиться. А там, как назло, ещё и военное училище ракетных войск было - пришлось выйти замуж по Большой любви, в которой и прибываю уже 18 годков. Как положено отбарабанили с мужем 5 лет в Сибири в военном городке. И вернулись обратно в его родной, а теперь уже и мой - Серпухов. Чтоб закончить о семье - дочке - 17 лет, сыну - 8.
Работаю в детском саду  - музыкальным руководителем, закончила в этом году Социальный универ, с красным дипломом, между прочим, не хваля себя! И поступила учиться на логопеда - пусть будет, в хозяйстве всё сгодиться!
А тамадовство началось как-то само собой  - с детских и взрослых утренников на работе, у друзей и знакомых, за "спасибо" и коробку конфет. А когда увидела, что люди за то же получают неплохие деньги... решила вложиться в аппаратуру и подойти серъёзней к этой работе. У мужа свой солидный бизнес, а моё тамадовство считает забавой, нахождением применения моей энергии. Да я и сама больше подхожу к ней как хобби, для души. Работаем в команде: видео+фото+я-тамада+парень-ди-джей на моей аппаратуре. 
Работаем и получаем удовольствие! Чего и вам всем , дорогие мои, желаю!  :flower:  
Не могу не сказать о форуме - ВСЕ ВМЕСТЕ - МЫ - СИЛИЩА!!!! :Ok:

----------


## maknata

*Вета*,
 Анют! Рада твоему возвращению, а то как то уже заскучали без тебя...
Не знаю как для кого, но для меня форум - это часть моей семьи, и если кого-то долго не вижу - скучаююююююю.. не по децки! :Aga:

----------


## Вета

Спасибо, Наталья, и всем девчонкам нашим- очень приятно! Сейчас немножко освоюсь и вступлю в разговор. Есть новые идеи и потребуеться ваша помощь.  :flower:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Так вот, после этого разговора, я просто решила на авось кинуть объявление в интернет о том, что обожаю свадьбы, рада помочь людям абсолютно бескорыстно из добрых побуждений и от чистого сердца, помогу организовать и проведу свадьбу! И, о чудо! Мне позвонили, потом еще позвонили, потом еще и еще!!!! И у меня все получилось! И теперь я просто счастлива, что нашла себя! Мне очень нравится это дело, я отдаюсь работе полностью, для меня все молодожены как родные, я искренне за них рада и стараюсь сделать их праздник сказкой!!! 
> Вот такая история у меня! Сейчас собираюсь пройти


какие вы молодцы все!!! читаю и душа радуется, у меня нет таких подруг, с которыми бы можно было поделиться этой радостью, именно радостью предвкушения чужой свадьбы, волнения, эмоций, которые захлестывают, когда все получилось. Мне наоборот все говорят, как это может нравится, тяжело, мол мы и слова не можем сказать на свадьбе подруг, а тебе нравится чужие вести, думают что только из за денег))
Жалко только что у нас маленький поселок и заказов мало, хочу работать каждую неделю!)))

----------


## Очарование

> какие вы молодцы все!!! читаю и душа радуется, у меня нет таких подруг, с которыми бы можно было поделиться этой радостью, именно радостью предвкушения чужой свадьбы, волнения, эмоций, которые захлестывают, когда все получилось. Мне наоборот все говорят, как это может нравится, тяжело, мол мы и слова не можем сказать на свадьбе подруг, а тебе нравится чужие вести, думают что только из за денег))
> Жалко только что у нас маленький поселок и заказов мало, хочу работать каждую неделю!)))


елись с нами, я, например, с радостью разделю твою радость!!! И помогу, если что нужно!!!!, можешь мне на почту писать или в агент или аську!!!

----------


## maknata

Ребятки, а можно ложку дерьма в нашу бочку мёда? Сегодня, отработав юбилей я поняла что я ... (самое лёгкое слово  обо мне "сцука"... ) Это честно... так обо мне никто не сказал... это то, что у меня сейчас на душе... 
Во первых- мне не надо было браться за этот юбилей... (но деньги жмут...), во вторых - я думала что себя преодлею.. фик там! Перед людями преодолела, перед собой- нет...
Попытаюсь обьяснить:когда-то мой отец с этим юбиляром работал вместе в руководстве огрооооооомного комбината, когда то мой отец стал невольным зрителем довольно нелицеприрятной сцены, где в главной роли высупал нынешний юбиляр, когда- то этот юбиляр посодействовал тому, чтобы на моего отца собрали компромат.. отец получил первый инсульт..  инвалидность.. и мы получили овощ.. с которым носились 7 лет.. второй инсульт для моего отца был смертельным.. 10 лет как его уже нет... Время прошло.. всё ДОЛЖНО забыться... 
Я всегда ВСЁ прощаю... НО!!! оказывается... где-то в дебрях моей души всё помнится... Да нет, не подумайте что я испортила людям праздник! Всем всё очень понравилось и мне даже "парнас" заплатили( в полтора раза больше чем я за юбилеи беру, помимо оплаты за работу).Просто я их настолько загрузила, что они у меня на 2 часа раньше все порасходились, уставшие и удовлетворённые..... Музыкант заметил - да что ж ты делаешь? Зачем?... А в меня как дьявол вселился -Молчи! Я знаю что делаю... Народ довольный, людЯм всё понравилось, парнас дали в средине вечера... Но млиннн.. что же со мной произошло?! Зачем я так ускорила этот процес? Ведь знаю что, когда, и зачем (поминутно, посекундно).. а процесс ускорила...Падла я большая.. падла... низзя так делать... Уж коли БОГ дал власть над человеческими мыслями и душами (не, я не дьявол, но нам действительно даны такие возможности - управлять людьми) - так будь добра делай всё по божьи законам..  Не знаю, понял ли кто о чём я?.. Гостям и юбиляру хорошо! Мне хреново....Потому что считаю себя на данный момент ПАДЛОЙ! И на вопрос "Кто мы" отвечу однозначно.... а в прочем всё выше.....

----------


## Ильич

> Ребятки, а можно ложку дерьма в нашу бочку мёда? Сегодня, отработав юбилей я поняла что я ... (самое лёгкое слово  обо мне "сцука"... ) Это честно... так обо мне никто не сказал... это то, что у меня сейчас на душе... е.....


Честно...
Это ты зря.... Совершенно....
Каждый получает то что заслужил.. и если суждено твоему юбиляру было получить скоропостижный юбилей он из многих выбрал тебя, заметь не ты к нему пришла, а он ВЫБРАЛ (а ведь точно знает гадюка, что в свое время сделал, бессознательно но знает) то ли отмазаться решил, то ли совесть заговорила... И получил.... 
У тебя слишком тонкая душевная организация... не надо так переживать, не ты это сделала , это ОН сделал твоими руками... ПАПА... Папа все видит..... ПАПА всем раздаст по делам Вашим... сегодня его инструментом была ты. Ведь ты сама говоришь - "Как что то нашло"... Вот оно и нашло на тебя... Папина длань тобой водила.... 
Так что, то что произошло - все в рамках теории проистечения жизни.....
Не надо двигаться к инсульту.... оставайся с нами....

Р.S. Да и чего могло быть 13 го числа? Мне вчера моя подруга звонила (она тоже свадьбы ведет и отлично ведет) плевалась в 23-30 по телефону. 
Свадьба, тесть теща в разводе.. Тесть оплатил всю свадьбу.. Теща в течение вечера во весь голос крыла х#ями своего бывшего мужа, бросила в него .. стул испортила весь вечер.. ее держали гости вчетвером , что б она рожу своему бывшему не расцарапала... Не хочет она чтобы ее дочь выходила замуж....
13-е.... день такой.....

----------


## Вета

Наташа, это слишком! Ей Богу! Мы все - просто люди, со своими эмоциями и переживаниями. Наверное, я бы не взялась за эту работу, как иногда поступаю, если мне клиенты неприятны. Но ты - пошла и отработала так, что им понравилось! Молодец! И не порть себе ауру - ты самая красивая, самая умная, самая обаятельная и привлекательная! :flower:

----------


## Djazi

> 13-е.... день такой.....


У меня вчера тоже была свадьба. Причём невеста является чемпионкой России по фехтованию, а жених- массажист команды. Расписались они в Москве 12-го, а вот свадьбу приехали играть в Калугу, потому что невеста из Калуги родом. Гостей было всего 30 человек, москвичи приехали с опозданием на час. Невеста была в скромненьком костюмчике, без фаты. Меня постоянно спрашивали гости с юбилея: А кто невеста? НО! Самое главное, в соседнем зале был юбилей без тамады, а двери сквозные. Звук был живой. Причём администрация кафе музыку как бы приподнесла в подарок молодым. НО! Оказывается договор был  такой, что танцы будут общие  у нас. И вот начинается музыка, распахиваются двери и к нам вваливается разогретая компания из второго зала. А разогреты они, я вам скажу, были не по- децки, потому что ведь, пока мы первое застолье проводили, они там  разогреться успели. Причём...им сказали, что они танцевать будут на площадке, которая находится прямо за столом молодых. Вот, честное слово, ощущение было, что это дурдом.
И меня просто замучали возмущённые родственники молодых: Ольга, прекратите это безобразие! Жених: Мне неприятно, что у меня за столом кто-то скачет. Я ответила, что я тут не при чём. Кто заказывал банкет, вот  пусть он  вам и объясняет, в чём дело. Я-ведущая. И ещё, эти с юбилея, кинули музыкантам парнас 1000 рублей и  постоянно в микрофон объявляли, что эту песню они дарят молодым. А песни тюремной тематики и из Бандитского Петербурга. Представляете какое было веселье! Но, зато с юбилея у меня взяли визитки, сказали, что великолепное ведение, ведь  я говорила в микрофон и  им приходилось слушать, что у нас происходит. Но у меня осталось после этой свадьбы ощущение неудовлетворённости от моей работы. Видимо 13 число, хотя я это число люблю.

----------


## Djazi

> Ребятки, а можно ложку дерьма в нашу бочку мёда? Сегодня, отработав юбилей я поняла что я ... (самое лёгкое слово обо мне "сцука"... ) Это честно... так обо мне никто не сказал... это то, что у меня сейчас на душе...


Наташенька. а я думаю, что ты просто молодец! Выложилась по полной программе для этого...
Я, наоборот, считаю, что у меня работа удалась, если  гости говорят, что уходят со свадьбы трезвые, потому что я не даю им спиваться, в конкурсах выматываю:))) Правда раньше времени мало кто уходит, только если у кого-то маленькие дети.

----------


## maknata

*Ильич*,
*Вета*,
*Djazi*,
 Ребятки, спасибо за поддержку!

----------


## Кубаночка

Наташа! И все-все-все наши ребята! Я за все ваши стенания по поводу "неудавшихся" мероприятий душой болею и ночью в голове всё перекручиваю! Я не зря слово "неудавшихся" взяла в кавычки - ведь у вас просто НЕ МОЖЕТ НЕ ПОЛУЧИТЬСЯ с вашим-то опытом и талантом! И спасибо вам за то, что рассказываете об этих ситуациях здесь, иначе случись что-то подобное в моей начинающейся деятельности, я бы впала в депресняк и объявила б себя вне игры. А вы учите, что возможны миллионы вариантов развития событий. Свой опыт, разумеется, вещь бесценная, но вашему опыту низкий поклон. :Ok:  
П.С. извините, что потерялась- готовлюсь тщательно к свадьбе. Идей миллион. Отчитаюсь по пунктам!!!
Всех люблю и желаю никогда не расстраиваться!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Зачем я так ускорила этот процес? Ведь знаю что, когда, и зачем (поминутно, посекундно).. а процесс ускорила...


Каждый получает такой праздник, какой заслуживает, и впрочем не только праздник... Так что ваш юбиляр не заслужил и такого прадздника, пусть скажет вам спасибо. И вовсе не надо мучаться угрызениями совести. Если б вы пообещали и не пришли, я понимаю. А так, пришли, всё сделали, может никто и не заметил, что это было как - то необычно...
 Я дкмаю, что надо себе внедрить правило - отработал, продумал ошибки, и забыл!

----------


## Ильич

> ведь у вас просто НЕ МОЖЕТ НЕ ПОЛУЧИТЬСЯ с вашим-то опытом и талантом!


Понимаешь, мы ж не деньги зарабатываем...., а получаем удовольствие от работы за которую платят.
Так вот.  если удовольствие НЕ ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ мы и говорим - не получилось...
А внешне все выглядить очень гламурненько....

----------


## maknata

> если удовольствие НЕ ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ мы и говорим - не получилось...


В точку!

----------


## olgaring

Присоединяюсь, совершенно " в точку". :Ok:

----------


## maknata

> совершенно " в точку".


Присоединившись  ко всему скажу одно -  я сегодня получила 2 диска от Ильича! Сказать по правде.. а больше и не смогу сказать - ЭТО ПРОФИ!!!!!! Если раньше смотрела диски с других свадеб - хотелось чё-то сказануть, чевой-то обыграть, то тут - даже сама увлеклась (хотя уже наперёд знала чё за чем в "Репке", сами знаете, терпеть не могу, НО!!!!! Ильич её ТАК рассказывает и ТАК преподносит!!!
И ещё "респект"...но с критикой.... этюд "Вот такой вот ТАМАДА - но есть только жизнь"... ИМХО уместен только раз... СЫГРАНО - БЕСПОДОБНО!!!!!!!! (как режисёр, увидевший говорю).. но когда этого много - ПЕРЕИГРЫВАМ...Ильич, без обид.... мне за тобой  ишо гнаться да гнаться.... Тембр заволакиваеват   и увлекает.МНЕ же этого БОГ не дал.я другим беру:biggrin: А впрочем - это секрет "фирмы"!Ильич! Мне очень понравилось (фу ты, молодёжь начнёт кричать про креатив, а я про чувство юмора, когда любую выходку гостей можно преподнести как твою задумку, на любую фразу у тебя уже есть ответ)Всё.. на сёдни в этой теме отключаюсь...

----------


## Ильич

> Присоединившись  ко всему скажу одно -  я сегодня получила 2 диска от Ильича! Сказать по правде.. а больше и не смогу сказать - ЭТО ПРОФИ!!!!!! Если раньше смотрела диски с других свадеб - хотелось чё-то сказануть, чевой-то обыграть, то тут - даже сама увлеклась (хотя уже наперёд знала чё за чем в "Репке", сами знаете, терпеть не могу, НО!!!!! Ильич её ТАК рассказывает и ТАК преподносит!!!
> И ещё "респект"...но с критикой.... этюд "Вот такой вот ТАМАДА - но есть только жизнь"... ИМХО уместен только раз... СЫГРАНО - БЕСПОДОБНО!!!!!!!! (как режисёр, увидевший говорю).. но когда этого много - ПЕРЕИГРЫВАМ...Ильич, без обид.... мне за тобой  ишо гнаться да гнаться.... Тембр заволакиваеват   и увлекает.МНЕ же этого БОГ не дал.я другим беру:biggrin: А впрочем - это секрет "фирмы"!Ильич! Мне очень понравилось (фу ты, молодёжь начнёт кричать про креатив, а я про чувство юмора, когда любую выходку гостей можно преподнести как твою задумку, на любую фразу у тебя уже есть ответ)Всё.. на сёдни в этой теме отключаюсь...


Я рад что  понравилось.. скажу честно прислал самую проходную работу.. 
:biggrin:  Ибо о пиве судят по ординарной марке - если простое пиво хорошее тогда и премиум сорта соответственные. Это я как президент пивного клуба говорю.
А то что работа несовершенна.. дык идеал он есть и мы к нему стремимся по экспоненте.. приближаясь все ближе и ближе но так его и не достигая...
А твой "секрет фирмы" я надеюсь увидеть в сезоне 2008 - надеюсь ты поработаешь на наших полщадках с нашей помощью.

----------


## maknata

> А твой "секрет фирмы" я надеюсь увидеть в сезоне 2008 - надеюсь ты поработаешь на наших полщадках с нашей помощью.


Я тоже на это надеюсь! А может и до сезона как нибудь соберусь в гости (пока не загадываю наперёд - время покажет, но посидеть, пообщаться,обсудить рабочие моменты ,я думаю, стоит:wink: ) Кстати, совершенно случайно (попросили  позвонить и узнать чем можно добраться до Запорожья) узнала как ходит транспорт - мама дарагая! Маршрутки с Покровки ходят практически через каждых 30 минут! Электричкой чуть похужее, но всё решаемо :Aga:  Пока что у меня "арбайтэн, арбайтэн и ещё раз арбайтэн" а дальше бум посмотреть:wink: Или вы к нам в гости! Вот в следующую пятницу у нас "Осенний бал"- покажу свою работу сценариста, режиссёра, воспитателя:biggrin: Кстати... ток вспомнила.. у меня есть диск с прошлого года, тоже "Осенний бал". Там я работала с классом - ваще ховайся! 15 человек в классе, 11 мальчиков и 4 девочки, у 4 мальчиков условная судимость... Учительница была в шоке, думала что с ними ничё слепить невозможно. Но.. выгнала я с репетиций родителей и учителей, выкурила с ребятами по сигарете, выпили чуток пивка и... Ну, в общем, чё я буду нахваливать? Кому интересно - адрес в личку, вышлю диск. Правда одно  НО! В прошлом году школа решила меня опустить ниже плинтуса.. именно мне было сказано, что вся программа ДОЛЖНА, ОБЯЗАНА быть на украинском языке! Ну и что? Ну нате вам на украинском... Хотя другому классу программу писала группа учителей - и всё на русском! В этом же году сказала - всё! Как хочу, так и пишу!
Я ничуть не против украинского языка - красивый, мелодичный, мой родной.. но он больше подходит для лирики, но не для шуток... Пошутить можно на суржике, или же должны быть специфические украинские шуточки, понятные только для нас. Тонкий украинский юмор (почти английский):biggrin: Так что, кто понимает украинский язык, кому интересно как это происходит (работу оператора не оценивать - не мой профиль) -пишите адреса в личку, постараюсь отправить диски!

----------


## цветок

> Сообщение от maknata  
> Присоединившись ко всему скажу одно - я сегодня получила 2 диска от Ильича! Сказать по правде.. а больше и не смогу сказать - ЭТО ПРОФИ!!!!!! Если раньше смотрела диски с других свадеб - хотелось чё-то сказануть, чевой-то обыграть, то тут - даже сама увлеклась (хотя уже наперёд знала чё за чем в "Репке", сами знаете, терпеть не могу, НО!!!!! Ильич её ТАК рассказывает и ТАК преподносит!!!
> И ещё "респект"...но с критикой.... этюд "Вот такой вот ТАМАДА - но есть только жизнь"... ИМХО уместен только раз... СЫГРАНО - БЕСПОДОБНО!!!!!!!! (как режисёр, увидевший говорю).. но когда этого много - ПЕРЕИГРЫВАМ...Ильич, без обид.... мне за тобой ишо гнаться да гнаться.... Тембр заволакиваеват и увлекает.МНЕ же этого БОГ не дал.я другим беру А впрочем - это секрет "фирмы"!Ильич! Мне очень понравилось (фу ты, молодёжь начнёт кричать про креатив, а я про чувство юмора, когда любую выходку гостей можно преподнести как твою задумку, на любую фразу у тебя уже есть ответ)Всё.. на сёдни в этой теме отключаюсь...


Ильич! Ну очень разобрало любопытство!Ну уж очень хочется посмотреть!

lilia.f@t-online.de

----------


## Ильич

> Пока что у меня "арбайтэн, арбайтэн и ещё раз арбайтэн" а дальше бум посмотреть:wink:


Откуда ты знаешь мою любимую приказку геноссе макната??!  *"арбайтэн, арбайтэн и ещё раз арбайтэн"*
Не, ну умные люди думают одинаково.

Ждем с официяльным визитом, машину подадим к трапу маршрутки. Прошу Вашего протокол-менеджера связаться с нашим протокол-метенеджером для уточнения меню делового ужина....

----------


## Ильич

> Ильич! Ну очень разобрало любопытство!Ну уж очень хочется посмотреть!
> 
> lilia.f@t-online.de


Исключительно в обмен на Вашу или Ваших коллег работу..
Промоушен акцию в виде 10 дисков я провел, жду ответного отката...
Если вы мне пришлете на адрес:
69002 Украина г. Запорожье ул. Гоголя,143 Техноцентр Панасоник Соколенко Владимиру Ильичу
Я соответственно вышлю незамедлительно Вам ...:biggrin:

----------


## цветок

> Исключительно в обмен на Вашу или Ваших коллег работу..
> Промоушен акцию в виде 10 дисков я провел, жду ответного отката...


К сожалению я провела только несколько юбилеев и у меня нет записанных дисков.Ну чтож ,очень жаль,но всё равно большое спасибо
за ответ.

----------


## Ильич

> К сожалению я провела только несколько юбилеев и у меня нет записанных дисков.Ну чтож ,очень жаль,но всё равно большое спасибо
> за ответ.


Неужели и не у кого чего нибудь нибудь взять? Можно не своЁ.
Интересует всЁ!
У меня должен быть гонец из Германии за материалом.. скинте на личку адресок. Может с оказией передам.

----------


## maknata

> Откуда ты знаешь мою любимую приказку геноссе макната??! "арбайтэн, арбайтэн и ещё раз арбайтэн"


Гы.. это и моя любимая приказка, я так себя на свадьбах подгоняю, и ещё одного оператора, который большой любитель "почавкать". Ну не зря же мне показалось что мы в чём-то похожи!


> Ждем с официяльным визитом, машину подадим к трапу маршрутки


Чуток попозжее, вероятнее всего в ноябре.

----------


## Ильич

> Чуток попозжее, вероятнее всего в ноябре.


Если это будет в пятницу или субботу можно на свадьбу попасть и поглядеть на работу...  Эт конечно если она будет....

----------


## цветок

Вот и я решила представиться. Зовут меня Лилия. По образованию я
воспитатель детского сада. Проработала в детском саду15лет,затем
переехала в Германию и стала работать на заводе в три смены.
Но осталась любовь к творчеству. На многочисленных днях рождения
родственников старалась придумать оригинальное поздравление,какую -
нибудь инсценировку,причём костюмы шью сама,проводила игры и т. д.
Всем нравилось. Однажды попросили провести новоселье.Тут уже я написала сценарий,заучила его.Всё прошло на ура. С тех пор я провела
несколько юбилеев.
Пользуюсь материалами и советами форумчан,естесстенно перерабатывая
их под себя.Всем большое ,огромное спасибо.С вами очень интересно!
Приходя с ночной смены сразу читаю новости форума.
Не всегда принимаю участие в беседах,но это из-за нехватки времени,
пока всё перечитаю, некогда отвечать.Но всех вас я уже люблю,как родных!Пока не могу поделиться своими наработками,плохо владею 
компьютером.Но по немногу осваиваюсь,надеюсь буда вам тоже полезна.
Тамадой я пока не работаю,мне доставляет удовольствие дарить людям
радость.Хотя все спрашивают,почему я не работаю.Но это дело времени.
Так-что принимайте меня в свое семейство!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Зовут меня Лилия.


 :flower:   обожаю это имя, и дочку так назвала! так что принимаем!

----------


## Элен

Милые  мои,я  очень  извиняюсь,что  не  отметилась  здесь  раньше.Всё  времени  нет,если   забегаю  на  форум,то  хочется  что-то  полезное  кому-то  сделать,а  рассказать  о  себе  в  двух  словах  так  тяжело... Вот  спасибо  Иринке,подтолкнула  меня,неудобно  стало,что  живу  здесь,а  вы  со  мной  как  бы  вслепую  общаетесь.
А  что  ж  о  себе  рассказать? Зовут  меня   Елена,но  сейчас  всё  больше  на  Элен  отзываюсь. Родилась  в  Казахстане,потом  жили    в  Омской  области,а  теперь  вот  с  2001  года  в  Германии  живём. У  меня  двое  детишек - Анастасия 10  лет  и  Алекс 12. С  детства  воспитывалась  в  муз. семье. Папа  играл  на  гармошке  все  свадьбы  в  посёлке,потом  братишка  подрос  и  с  пяти  лет  уже  тоже  наяривал  на  гармошке  частушки. Мы - нас  четверо  сестёр  очень  любили  петь  и  танцевать. И  когда  были  какие-то  торжества  с  удовольствием  там  принимали  участие. Потом  долгое  время  до  переезда  в  Германию  пела  в  немецкой  группе "Нахтигаль". 
Когда  сюда  приехали,всё  было  новым,интересным. Но  спустя  год,мне  стало  не  хватать  вот  того  выплеска  энергии. Стала  тоска  заедать,к  тому  времени  брат  уже  купил  здесь  аппаратуру - он  без  музыки  не  мог. На  юбилеи  знакомых,друзей  нас  всегда  приглашали,чтоб  брат  Вальдемар  играл,а  я  игры  провела. Но  в  городе  было  глухо,русских  у  нас  много,а  вот  ничего  для  нас - ни  клубов,ни  вечеров  никаких  не  проводилось. При  встрече  все  знакомые  только  канючили,что  скучно...пойти  некуда... И  мы  решились,сняли  зал  и  всё  нужное - провели  день  Святого  Валентина. Народу  пришло  много,всем  очень  понравилось  и  началось. Стали  звонить,приглашать  проводить  праздники. Конечно,с  того  времени  многое  изменилось - и  уровень,и  аппаратура  и  мы  сами. Появилось  чувство  какое-то,которого  раньше  не  было. Я  не  работаю,я  сама  отдыхаю  в  эти  праздники   и  танцую  вместе  с  гостями. Но  и  отдаюсь  подготовке  полностью,сестрёнки  говорят,зачем  тебе  это  надо,ты  ж  столько  не  заработаешь,сколько  нервов  потратишь. А  мне,если  по-честному,и  деньги - то  эти  не  нужны,лишь  бы  видеть,как  люди  радуются. Люблю  ужасно  это  чувство  праздника. Просто  счастлива,что  у  меня  такой  муж,другой  бы  вряд  ли  выдержал  бесконечное  щёлканье  клавиатуры  или  стук  швейной  машинки. А  он  ещё  и  гордится  и  скажу  честно,большую  часть  реквизита,делал  он.Он  у  меня  всегда  на  подмоге  и  когда  вижу  его  глаза,хочу  чтоб  песня  звучала  лучше,чтоб  гости  веселились  пуще. Только  благодаря  ему,я  могу  заниматься  любимым  делом.И   всем  нашим  половинкам  хочу  сказать  просто  большое  спасибо,что  поддерживают  нашу  любовь  к  творчеству. 
Ещё  я  очень  люблю  рисовать  маслом  и  пишу. Раньше  печаталась  в  газете  "Земляки"  со  статьями  о  переселенцах,гонорары  там  крохотные,поэтому   этот  заработок  ушёл  на  второй  план  с появлением  деятельности  ведущей.
Вот  так,хотелось  кратко,а  получилось,как  всегда...:biggrin: 
Хочу  сказать  всем  большое  спасибо  за  приятное  общение. Очень  привыкла  к  нашему  уголочку.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Я не работаю,я сама отдыхаю в эти праздники и танцую вместе с гостями. Но


 :flower:  
Элен, ты такая умница, много интересного материала выкладываешь, рассуждаешь правильно и со знанием дела, ерьёзно ко всему подходишь, это тоже видно, а почему свадьбы то боишься брать. Мне наоборот кажется, что свадьбу работать проще, чем всё остальное. Много времени уходит на все обязательные свадебные моменты, а развлекушки, как и на остальных банкетах в зависимости от компании. А ещё на свадьбу приходят люди очень по доброму, сердешно настроеные - это атмосфера в которой легко и приятно. И ты точно в эту атмосферу вписываешься по всем параметрам! Не бойся, бери свадьбы! Они у тебя точно получатся красивыми и трогательными!

----------


## цветок

> Только благодаря ему,я могу заниматься любимым делом.И всем нашим половинкам хочу сказать просто большое спасибо,что поддерживают нашу любовь к творчеству.


 :Ok: 



> Элен, ты такая умница, много интересного материала выкладываешь, рассуждаешь правильно и со знанием дела, ерьёзно ко всему подходишь


 :flower:

----------


## Марья

Здравствуйте, дорогие мои! Со словом «дорогие» я не описалась. Прежде чем зарегистрироваться, я недели две каждую свободную минутку заглядывала сюда, и сейчас мне уже кажется, что я всех уже близко знаю, как очень хороших друзей. Поэтому хочу тоже представиться.
	Меня зовут Марина. Но под этим именем меня регистрировать не захотели, пришлось вспомнить свое прозвище. Марьей меня зовут только самые-самые старые и близкие друзья.
	Родилась я в маленьком райцентре на юге Тюменской области на самой границе с Казахстаном, старшая из четырех детей. Я – яркий пример реализации родительских комплексов. У моего отца мать была из раскулаченной семьи, а отец из штрафного батальона попал в плен и всю войну провел в концлагере. Как понимаете, с такой анкетой родителей детям ничего не светило. Чтобы выучить отца на тракториста, бабушка ночью, пешком отправила его в ближайший город, наказав, что если поймают, говорить, что мать заставила, а он побоялся ослушаться. Поэтому я с первого класса знала, что кроме высшего образования мне ничего не светит. Когда в 8 классе я заявила, что пойду учиться в ПТУ на ткачиху, отец меня выдрал ремнем. Когда мне было 8 лет, отец поехал в гости к сестре в Краснодар и та, по случаю приезда редкого гостя, заставила свою дочь сыграть на пианино. После чего сказала: «Вот видишь, Михаил, чем городские дети отличаются от деревенских? А что ты своим детям можешь дать?» И участь всех нас четверых была решена. Через два дня после его приезда от сестры меня повели в музыкальную школу. Там я сразу стала солисткой в хоре и все детство гастролировала по окрестным фермам с концертами для доярок. Как сейчас помню – белый фартук, резиновые сапоги по щиколотку в навозной жиже и песня «Крылатые качели» под баян.
	На выбор профессии тоже повлиял отец. Он поставил три условия: чтобы не культработник, не педагог и хоть кто, но чтоб эта профессия в деревне не была востребована. «Я за всех за вас навоз отворочал» - его слова. И я закончила Челябинский институт культуры по специальности «Библиограф-искусствовед». На последнем курсе закончила еще дикторские курсы при челябинском телевидении, но потом узнала – сколько дикторы получают (еще меньше, чем библиотекари) и расхотела быть диктором. При распределении имела право выбора и попросилась в Тюмень, поближе к своим. Два года отработала по специальности, но потом 92-й, искусствоведы либо должны были переквалифицироваться в управдомы, либо умереть с голоду и я перешла работать в колледж (тогда ГПТУ) заниматься художественной самодеятельностью и читать Мировую художественную культуру. Здесь я до сих  пор и работаю.
	Как я стала тамадой? Никогда не была свидетельницей у подружек на свадьбах (раньше свидетели свадьбы вели), сама вышла замуж без свадьбы (комплексовала из-за полноты), а 1 августа 1989 г. по просьбе коллеги по работе (Все так дорого, Маринка, а у тебя язык подвешен, выручай) Ну я и выручила. Те молодожены развелись давным-давно, а я встряла. Очень помогло мое искусствоведческое образование, особенно предмет «Спецречь». На семинарских занятиях нам выдавали стопки книг по какой-то теме и за 15 минут нужно было подготовить рекламную лекцию этой темы. А тема сегодня была, например, по свиноводству, а завтра – по ядерной физике. Через 15 минут выступаешь, а педагог считает: сколько раз глаза в потолок подняла, сколько раз «это», «ну», «вот», «значит» сказала, как ноги были, где руки были и т.д. В итоге – двойка. Благодаря этому, красивые тексты сочинять (без использования высокопарных слов) и красиво их подносить я умею блестяще (хвалюсь, т.к. другим похвалиться нечем). А стихи ненавижу, ну да про это я уже говорила.
	А еще я фольклорная маньячка. Фольклор – не в смысле «Ой, мороз-мороз», а в смысле английского перевода «Народная мудрость». Конечно, основа тоже из детства. В семье главный праздник был не Новый год, а Пасха (при чем религиозный смысл праздника я узнала, уже став взрослой). Семья была очень музыкальной, поющей. Отца в 19 лет руководитель фольклорной экспедиции из Москвы приглашал петь в  хор имени Пятницкого. Не пустили опять же из-за анкеты. В общем, не смотря на активное пионерство и комсомольство, народные традиции я знала. Но основательно в ЭТО погрузилась после рождения сына. Когда, после роддома, он у меня три ночи проорал и свекровь принесла с работы рецепт угощения домового (женщины научили) и со смехом мне его дала. А я, не веря, но после трех бессонных ночей уже была готова на все. Сделала, что требовалось, и через 15 минут мой ребенок уснул. После этого, угощать домового стало, как зубы почистить и больше я не знала – что такое бессонные ночи. И я стала интересоваться, читать, искать… В два года сына мне врачи предложили оформлять его на инвалидность из-за астмы, я нашла народный рецепт и больше мы про астму не вспоминаем ( ему сейчас 14). Когда начались проблемы с мужем, я решила изучить приговоры, присухи и т.д. Вот об этом очень жалею. Нельзя этого делать. В итоге шесть лет назад сама с ним развелась, а он до сих пор от меня отвязаться не может. В общем, я твердо уверена, что в народной мудрости можно найти ответ на любой вопрос и с удовольствием этим пользуюсь. Но вместе с этим я обычная, современная женщина, вот только компьютер мне трудно дается.
:wink:

----------


## Ильич

:flower:  
Нашего полку прибыло!
 :Oj:

----------


## Януська

*Ильич*,
 Я могу всяких работ прислать, записи есть, правда не мои :) Своими как-то за 6 лет не разжилась :( Да у нас народ и не просит показать. Если предложение в обмен  на вашу работу, еще в силе, то с удовольствием вышлю.

----------


## suruan

Дорогие коллеги.
Учитывая большой географический охват данного форума, всем доброго времени суток. Позвольте и мне представиться.
Меня зовут Рустам Султанов, 1982 г.р. Живу в небольшом городе Бирске, что в солнечной республике Башкортостан, на границе Европы и Азии.
Далеко за плечами остались 10 лет музыкалной школы (аккордеон и классический вокал), капитанство команды КВН, студенческие фестивали, многочисленные концерты и т.д. и т.п.
Весь творческий путь описывать не буду - расскажу только, что свадьбы, юбилеи и другие торжества провожу уже 3 года. Два года работал на агентство, основанное моим другом и одноклассником, классным музыкантом. Расклад был следующий: друг был директором агентства, занимался аппаратурой, звуком, музыкой, пробивался наверх. Его девушка работала в основном с клиентами, занималась больше непосредственно организацией мероприятия + составляла сценарий (я так понял, что основной источник всех сценариев - это чей-то опыт из Интернета), ну и когда было нужно занималась видео. А я непосредственно проводил вечера, работал с гостями на самом вечере, делал всё, что с этим связано, дорабатывал и исправлял сценарии, ну и конечно в течении всего вечера пел песни (это было моим основным занятием до недавних пор).
Но в этом году после долгих раздумия, оценки финансовой политики нашего небольшого агентства и (что для меня сыграло решающую роль) понимания, что отношение ко мне меняется в зависимости от моей полезности, я решил наконец уйти из агентства и попробовать работать сам на себя. Как результат - друг и его девушка меня не поняли. И к большому сожалению, к словам "друзья" добавилось слово "бывшие", даже со знаком "минус". После неудачных попыток не дать мне возможности работать самостоятельно, меня просто невзлюбили.
Тем не менее, каждую неделю, я провожу как минимум одно-два торжества (кстати, по основной профессии, я преподаватель иностранного языка и работаю по специальности в медико-фармацевтическом колледже).
Теперь собрал свою небольшую команду. Дела идут неплохо. Недавно взял аппарат, фирменный хороший микрофон, сегодня приобрёл наконец собственный ноутбук (!). В общем, кажется, всё я сделал правильно.
Работаю сейчас над тем, чтобы разнообразить свои сценарии, использую в том числе материал и ссылки, которые выкладываются в форуме (за что всем участникам ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!).
Ну вот, в общем почти всё. Мечтаю однажды построить в своём городке специальное заведение для проведения праздников, с собственным звуком и светом, с гримёрками и ещё множеством всего. А то как-то не по себе уже от "невысокого" уровня некоторых наших кафе, которые выбирают для проведения исключительно из-за вместимости.
Ещё раз приветствую всех участников форума, особенно тех, кто дочитал до конца мой небольшой рассказ.
Буду рад новым знакомствам и виртуальным друзьям.
Искренне ваш,
Рустам.

----------


## Элен

Рустам,рада  знакомству  с  новыми  людьми,надеемся  у  нас  вам  будет  уютненько,мы  не  делим  друзей  на  бывших  и  настоящих.
К  сожаленью,в  Ваших  строках  проскальзывает  обида  на  Ваших  коллег. Не  стоит,оставьте  все  обиды  и  так  будет  лучше.Успехов  Вам!:wink:

----------


## Инна Р.

> работать самостоятельно,


Ваши друзья поступили недальновидно, это их финансовые потери! Они потеряли возможность на вас заработать! А вы не теряете ничего,  отпустите обиды, и ваши дела прыгнут вверх!

----------


## suruan

Всем ещё раз здравствуйте.
Об обиде тут речи не идёт. Скорее, мне жаль, что всё вышло именно так. Ведь было время, когда мы вместе покоряли сцену, репетировали по ночам, подбирали сложные гармонии к новым песням. А когда видишь, как у твоих друзей в глазах появляется золотой блеск и взгляд их медленно, но верно затуманивается вопросами о деньгах и собственном продвижении, пусть даже по чьим-то головам.. Просто становится очень жаль.
А насчёт "бывших" или "настоящих" - неисповедимы пути Господни.

----------


## Ильич

В бизнесе нет друзей, есть только партнеры. Там где в отношениях появляются деньги кончается дружба. Сам это пережил, спустя 10 лет вновь восстановил отношения на дружеской основе, но теперь не партнер мне платит,  а мы с ним зарабатываем каждый своё. Это  естественный процесс. Ты творчески растешь, друзья тебя продают на рынке труда забирая себе 50% - 30% и приходит время, когда ты начинаешь летать сам, спасибо друзьям получая 100% - они за время твоего роста они свое плучили....

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*suruan*,
 Рустам, удачи! откроешь своё заведение - позовёшь на стажировку! 
Хоть аглицкий подучу!))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## olgaring

Добрый вечер всем . Уже давно слежу за сообщениями на сайте, а вот представиться решила только сейчас. Видимо наконец-то созрела...
Спасибо всем кто делится своими идеями и наработками, редко встретишь столько бескорыстных людей в одном месте.
 Моя история вряд ли чем-то отличается от многих других. Ещё в школе всегда проводила все мыслимые и немыслимые мероприятия. Классное было время! После школы мечтала поступить в Культ-Просвет Училище, но родители меня не поняли и я поступила в Университет , на факультет Филологии.  Посещала спецкурс " Режиссура массовых мероприятий" .
Далее работа в школе. Это была моя настоящая жизнь, очень люблю детей, а они меня ( это нескромно наверное, но правда). 
4 года отработала в школе учителем и завучем по организаторской части.
Кое-кто на сайте недобро отзывался о ведущих, бывших учителях , может быть поэтому долго не решалась представиться.
В 2000 году переезд в Германию , рождение дочери... Честно скажу очень не хватало той жизни ,к которой привыкла. Спасали письма моих детей , учителей их просьбы , сочиняла сценарии , давала советы, летала в Казахстан к родственникам,  специально  с расчётом , чтобы успеть провести выпускной. 
Хотя не скажу, чтобы у меня здесь даже на то время было мало друзей и мне не хватало общения. Тем не менее энергия рвалась наружу и не находила выхода . А потом как-то так получилось, что многие друзья и знакомые стали отмечать свои юбилеи и естественно я стала их с энтузиазмом проводить. Далее я стала получать здесь профессию (Umschulung ), совершенно не мою., но к , сожалению , особого выбора не было, кто живёт в Германии меня поймёт. Но кстати, нисколько не жалею , что училась , хотя вряд ли когда-нибудь буду работать продавцом, я так оторвалась на нашем курсе, честное слово мы больше отмечали день рождения (21) и все остальные праздники, чем учились. Это дало мне немалый опыт. Во-первых _ язык, во-вторых -  опыт проведения юбилеев и других праздников с учётом немецких особенностей.
Кстати мои сокурсники одними из первых стали приглашать проводить мероприятия за деньги, до этого я всегда проводила бесплатно, по родственникам и друзьям. Честно ,говоря до сих пор стыдно брать с людей деньги за работу (хобби) , которая доставляет столько удовольствия. Можно сказать, что стаж тамады (платного) у меня всего 2 года. Большая проблема ещё была в моём муже, который не разделял , да и сейчас не совсем разделяет моего увлечения ( для него всё это ассоциируется с чем-то низким). 
На настоящии свадьбы, если просят , не соглашаюсь, потому что работаю без музыканта, одна , уже приловчилась. А свадьбу считаю очень ответственным делом.  Вот юбилеев и различных свадеб юбилейных провела немалое колличество.
P.S. 
Кстати, обратила внимание, что в последнее время обленилась. Всё меньше стала сочинять и придумывать сама, всё больше полагаюсь на интернет, в частности на наш сайт, уже с трудом верится, что раньше бралось практически всё из головы. Да -а старею,хотя в 32 вроде рановато.....

----------


## Очарование

> Добрый вечер всем .


Ну, вот, какая хорошая темка, многие представляются!!!!
Извини, может проглядела, а как тебя зовут??? Ольга???!

----------


## Марья

Друзья!!! Знаете, что самое ценное на нашем форуме? Нам не мешает золотой блеск в чужих глазах! Мы каждый по мере сил и возможностей друг другу помогаем в этом, не забывая при этом про чуткость, доброжелательность и др. и др. и др. Честное слово, это дорогого стоит! Мы - лучшие!!!

----------


## olgaring

Ты попала в точку , я Ольга. Только сейчас поняла, что о себе написала целое сочинение , а представиться так и не представилась подобающим образом. Вот и не верь после этого, что стареешь. Меня зовут Ольга , мне 32 года . 
Очарование, спасибо за внимательность. Мне бы тоже хотелось узнать твоё имя. Хотя твой ник тебе очень подходит.!

----------


## Инна Р.

Скажу по секрету - *Очарование* зовут Даша.:smile:

----------


## Dj_Sharik

*suruan*,
Привет, wellcome, как говорится !:biggrin:

----------


## Очарование

> Хотя твой ник тебе очень подходит.!


Спасибо! Мне он тоже нравится :Oj:  



> Очарование зовут Даша.


Ага, точно-Я Даша!!:biggrin:

----------


## olgaring

Спасибо всем. Даша, твои родители, молодцы , потому что имя тебе тоже очень подходит. Не часто мне приходилось знакомиться с такими симпатичными Дашами! :Ok:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Зовут меня Светлана, мне 42, хотя свои годы я не ощущаю, наверное, как и все люди,  долгое время работавшие со старшеклассниками. 
Я никогда не задумывалась, кем я хочу стать, мне просто нравилось «выступать» перед кем-то. Первое выступление помню до сих пор. Мне было 5 лет. И в садике решили сделать из меня Снегурочку. Я так учила свою роль, так готовилась, и не говорила никому из родителей, хотела сделать сюрприз. Слова помню и сейчас: в нашем доме печки нет, огонька боится дед, огонька и я боюсь, ведь я Снегурочкой зовусь. Сейчас, когда я смотрю на фото, где в допотопном костюме сидит стриженая девочка с приделанной веревкой вместо косы, думаю, я такой не была. Мама, готовя меня к отправке в деревню, обрезала мне волосы, кто будет там возиться с косичками? В школу я пошла в Тольятти, а в 5 классе я уже занималась во Дворце пионеров в театральном коллективе. В 9-10 классе  в нашей школе все вечера, все праздники мы с ребятами делали сами, директор даже доверила мне ключи от актового зала. Когда на выпускном вручали аттестаты, Валентина Ивановна пожелала мне НЕ ПОСТУПИТЬ в институт и вернуться работать в школу. Накаркала. Получив 3 пятерки и одну четверку, я не поступила в институт культуры, т.к. у меня не было целевого направления. С худшими оценками поступали целевики из деревень и областных ДК. Дорога была одна – в школу вожатой. В свою не пошла. Пошла в новую школу, куда директором ушла завуч из моей бывшей школы. 1982 год. Пионерия и комсомол. Золотое время!!! Коммунарские сборы, походы, зарница, конкурсы агитбригад, соревнования среди школ, конкурсы районных штабов. Сейчас смотрю на своего сына, как  скучно живут 14-летние ребята. Я успевала все: работать, заниматься в театралке, петь в ансамбле, готовиться в институт, и синим чулком никогда не была. А потом горком комсомола проводил соревнования на лучшую дружину школы. И наша школа в декабре заняла 3 место в городе. А меня пригласили работать в городской Дворец пионеров (председатель комиссии была зав. методическим отделом Дворца). Мне повезло в том, что в моей жизни у меня были мудрые и безгранично талантливые наставники. Одни дали уроки творчества, другие – навыки административной работы. Я сменила всего 3 работы. В школе я работала 6 месяцев, затем 10 лет во Дворце пионеров, затем почти 10 лет в другой школе замом по воспитательной работе. Во Дворце начала культ. организатором, уходила из Дворца методистом. Самая лучшая, самая большая школа творчества – это Дворец пионеров. Работая там, я получила высшее образование, навыки работы с большой аудиторией (сколько городских праздников мы провели!!!), а творческие мастерские, а учебы в различных городах, Артек, Орленок и даже DJ! (одна из первых девушек в нашем городе)… А потом начались рыночные отношения. Бесплатные кружки и секции приказали долго жить. Один местный чиновник, выступая перед коллективом педагогов Дворца, открытым текстом сказал, «пусть вы превратитесь в публичный дом, лишь бы ваш Дворец приносил деньги». Из такого Дворца тогда ушли многие. В школу я еще выбирала, в какую пойти, предложений было много. И опять прекрасный коллектив, мудрый директор, дети не с пустыми глазами, любимый коллектив театра-студии «Обыкновенное чудо». Из нашего коллектива Дима Просковьин стал фабрикантом на Фабрике звезд 2.
Ведущей работать начала рано, еще в институте от нехватки стипендии. А потом постоянно обращались именно во Дворец, то концерт, то городские конкурсы, праздники  и лишняя денежка всегда грела душу. 
Еще когда я сама занималась в театралке, потом руководила коллективом, (окружение - ребята актеры) и, почему-то, сложилось мнение, что назвать ведущего ТАМАДОЙ, это значит оскорбить его. Даже была такая фраза, «я не какая, какой-то тамада, я ведущая, ведущий». С годами становишься терпимее и мудрее. Хоть чугунком, только в печь не ставьте. Последние годы я только веду праздники, из школы ушла. Хотя каждый июнь грею душу, проводя выпускные вечера для школьников. 
Что еще? Люблю своего рыжего кота. С годами все больше и больше люблю мужа. Сыну уже 14, такой пацан славный!  Был еще один член семьи, пес, который покинул нас, подарив нам 13 лет своей преданности, любви… и счастья быть его хозяевами.
Не устали читать. Что-то я разоткровенничалась. Спасибо тем, кто дочитает до конца

----------


## Марья

*Svetllana*,
 :flower:  
Светлана, я опять с цветочком! Читая сейчас Ваше представление, опять вспомнила Киплинга "Мы одной крови..."

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Марья, спасибо, только прошу тебя и всех форумчан, пожалуйста на "ТЫ"

----------


## Марья

*Svetllana*,
 :Ok:

----------


## olgaring

Cветлана, даже по-Вашему(твоему) рассказу чувствуется молодой энергичный человек. Рада познакомиться с таким человеком.

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

:Ok:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Маришка, сейчас в свадебные игры, скину тебе идею, как использовать "звезд" на празднике

----------


## Элен

Светуль,Олечка,наконец-то  и  о  вас  немного  больше  узнали...:wink: Не  перестаю  удивляться  разности  судеб  и  одноголосья  душ!Так  рада,что  нахожусь  в  таком  калейдоскопе...:rolleyes:

----------


## Дабл

А теперь позвольте о себе! Я так понял, все мы начинали творческую деятельность с пионерии, комсомолии и т.д. Вот и я от всех не отличаюсь! Вот правда дальше.... После школы не поступил в торговый институт и работал старшим пионервожатым в родной школе. Пока работал пионерия успешно скончалась(жалко!). И я поступил в институт торговли на специальность"Экономика и организация в торговле и общественном питании". Проучившись 1,5 года(особенно мне нравился предмет "Товароведение продовольственных товаров"-практические занятия по теме "Органолептический метод оценки пива") я понял, что что-то не так! Не моё это! И.... ушёл. Стал работать на ТВ, сначала ведущим новостей, а потом + редактором. Опять не то! Вот где-то 13(тьфу-тьфу) лет назад всё и началось! Свадьбы, юбилеи, концерты. Ушёл в официальную культуру. Сначала руководитель кружка, затем методист, режиссёр. А там уже судьба сама повела- училище культуры(режиссёрсамодеятельного театра) и вот он венец творения- Хабаровский институт культуры(заочка). Театральный факультет, специальность "Режиссёр театрализованных праздников и представлений"! Правда ещё до начала учёбы стал работать в краевой постановочной группе(Дни городов, районов, Приморья, 9 мая и т.д. И вот результат:дипломная работа во Владивостокском цирке(Олимпийский бал ), красный диплом и морда тоже. А сейчас мотаюсь по всему краю: свадьбы, юбилеи, стадионы, площади, Дни строителей, милиции и т.д.
А вот послезавтра День налоговой! Они ОЧЕНЬ просят! Дёшево и надолго! :Jopa:

----------


## Инна Р.

> районов Приморья


Ой!Как я рада вас приветствовать!Земляк -я выросла в п.Ливадия,под Находкой.Там и сейчас живёт мама!18 лет не была в родных краях!Передайте от меня привет любимому Приморью!:smile:

----------


## Марья

> А вот послезавтра День налоговой! Они ОЧЕНЬ просят! Дёшево и надолго


И у вас налоговая скупая? А я думала - только у нас. А вообще, не завидую. Самые вредные заказчики - налоговая и обл. дума.

----------


## Марья

А еще вредные прокуратура и фсбшники. Причем, они вредные, пока все вместе. А потом многих, кто на корпоративках мне нервы мотали, встречала на семейных праздниках. Оказывались милейшими людьми.

----------


## Очарование

> Спасибо всем. Даша, твои родители, молодцы


 :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:

----------


## Очарование

> Был еще один член семьи, пес, который покинул нас, подарив нам 13 лет своей преданности, любви… и счастья быть его хозяевами.


У меня тоже есть псы!!! Целых три! И всегда были в доме собаки, к сожалению, уже многие из любимцев покинули и меня,на моей памяти у нас уже третье поколение собак)))) Сейчас живут дети и внуки тех, которые жили раньше... 



> пожалуйста на "ТЫ"


 :br:   договорились!!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

А моему коту уже 10 лет.  Когда в том году ушел нас славный эрдельтерьер Рей, котуся скрасил нам горечь потери, хотя первые дни он искал пеську по квартире, спал на его месте. А теперь купается в нашей любви :Tu:

----------


## Polli

Добрый вечер ВСЕМ!!!!!
Хочу тоже представиться  :Oj:  уж очень понравился мне этот замечательный форум и конечно же люди просто ЧУМАВЫЕ!!!  :Ok:  
Я Светлана. Живу в Москве в ней родной и работаю :) Ведущей стала недавно только 2 года назад. Но очень люблю свое дело.  :Oj:

----------


## Дабл

*innca*? В Находке 2 года назад работали день города на стадионе! 
*Марья*, у нас налоговая не только скупая, они заказывали с намёком, типа- ребята, а не хотите ли вы проблем! С прокуратурой стараюсь не работать. Встречаюсь с ними на других корпоративах! А ФСБшники.... Проводил я День чекиста, всё прошло классно! Без понтов, весело! А Дума..... на то она и Дума, чтобы заДУМываться! А ещё мне понравилось работать с военными судом и прокуратурой! Видно людям на работе хватает трудностей, вот они и отрываются по полной! А вообще, люблю работать большие площадки- стадионы, площади. В одной руке рация, в другой сценарий!!!! И массы людей под твоим руководством:biggrin: дарят людям праздник! Сверху парашютисты, на поле спортсмены, по дорожкам техника и военные! И всё это на фоне двух огроменных флагов РФ(30 х 15)!! Красота!

----------


## Марья

> А вообще, люблю работать большие площадки- стадионы, площади. В одной руке рация, в другой сценарий!!!! И массы людей под твоим руководством дарят людям праздник! Сверху парашютисты


Вау!!! Вот это я понимаю, мужская работа!!! Нет, у нас по скромному, 220 человек - предел практики. Больше не доводилось, бог миловал.:wink:

----------


## Дабл

А самое не любимое было недавно-русско-корейская свадьба на 200 человек в небольшом кабаке!:eek:

----------


## temelena

Вливаюсь... 
Зовут меня Лена, мне 38 лет. Родилась в Дудинке, на Таймыре. Это за Полярным кругом. В отличие от многих форумчан, в школе не пела, не танцевала, грызла гранит науки. Хотя вру, кроме учебы был еще баскетбол, даже играла за сборную Норильского комбината (чуть-чуть). После школы отправилась во Владивосток постигать науку модельера-дизайнера. Вернувшись на бренную таймырскую землю, обнаружила, что во вселенских масштабах моё умение кроить и шить не требуется. Родная школа приютила в качестве зам. воспитателя по воспитательной работе (по-русски - пионервожатой). Вот с тех пор все и началось. И стихи писала, и стенгазеты рисовала, и номера подросткам ставила. Откуда все взялось?! В то же, примерно, время и начала проводить свадьбы. Сперва знакомым и друзьям, а потом уже просили посторонние, деньги предлагали. Как не согласиться? Позже было и телевидение (корреспондент, ведущий, редактор рекламного отдела), и милиция. Нацепив погоны, зарабатывать таким способом перестала (нельзя!), но до сих пор все корпоративные вечеринки, концерты, конкурсы - на моих плечах. Уже 5 лет работаю в МЧС. Основная деятельность - фото-, видео-, PR, иногда друзьям и знакомым помогаю организовать свадьбы и праздники. Вот такой пердимонокль!
А форум наш (можно ведь так сказать, "наш, родной") - палочка-выручалочка во многих ситуациях!

----------


## Очарование

> Вливаюсь...


Отлично, рада знакомству!!!!

----------


## Марья

*Дабл*,
 Ууу, у меня корейская свадьба на 200 человек - одно из приятнейших воспоминаний. Ну там русские были в меньшинстве, может поэтому не смогли праздник испоганить?... (шутка)
*temelena*,
 Очень приятно познакомиться!!! Вот кто нам расскажет - как переодевалки делать!

----------


## tamada-vip

я тоже хочу представиться,зовут  меня Наталья я из Москвы, курс на этот форум мне дала моя подружка-коллега Polli. Ей за это спасибо! Веду свадьбы 5 лет, провела более 220 свадеб, работаю с мужем он диджей, с отличием закончила Восточно-Сибирскую Государственную Академии Культуры И Искусств по специальности"режиссер эстрады и театрализованных представлений" с тех пор и веду свадьбы.:smile:

----------


## Очарование

> я тоже хочу представиться,зовут меня Наталья


Очень приятно!!! :flower:   Будем дружить!

----------


## optimistka17

Надеюсь и со мной народ дружить будет. :Aga:   Зовут меня Людмила.:rolleyes:  Живу в Днепропетровске:smile:  По прфессии математик, а в душе лирик.:wink:  В прошлом вожатая, а сейчас,кроме свадеб организатор детских праздников.:tongue:  Провела 409 свадеб и кучу других мероприятий Как ни странно ,мне это не надоело за 12 с хвостиком лет работы. :flower:   Чего им вам всем желаю. Фу,как все официально получилось...прям отдел кадров...:cool:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Провела 409 свадеб


И до сих пор считаете сколько ? ах, я забыла, вы же математик!:smile: 
приятно познакомиться! :flower:

----------


## Очарование

> Надеюсь и со мной народ дружить будет


Уже вовсю дружим!!!! :Aga:

----------


## нарспи

Позвольте и мне представится!! Я из столицы Башкортостана город Уфа.
Зовут меня Елена. Мне 29 лет. Я профессиональная актриса, и к тому же портной 4 разряда. так что все делаю сама,  и костюмчики пошиваю.. Работаю вместе с мужем в паре он у меня тоже актер. А началось все с день рождения моей мамочки!!!! На все дни рождения делала классную программу, гости все в восторге уходили по домам.  Так стали приглашать на юбилеи. Но  мы все долго не решались браться проводить  чужим людям, боялись...  Но однажды набралась смелости, злости на саму себя и решила работать. Просто у мего папы был юбилей и мы приглашали тамаду( хотелось самим отдохнуть). Причем мы её видели второй раз и попросили сделать другую программу. Она конечно же все оставила как было, все повторила и все, чем мы были  огорчены. Думаю, ни чего себе, деньги брать не стыдо?????? Думаю а я чем хуже, я может еще лучше и поехало!!!!!Работаем во всех направлениях начиная от детского день рождения. 
Всегда стараюсь обновлять программу.
Дедморозим по квартирам. Уж очень нам это нравиться!! Классно видеть удивленные глаза детей. Но самое ценное для меня было то, что одна девочка 12 лет буквально на 1 минуту поверила что мы настоящие. Она была в шоке!!!! Вот за такие имоции и люблю свое дело. Люблю дарить чудо детям и веселье взрослым.
Респект  Светлане недавно появилась астолько полезного выложила!!!!!
Спасибо Очерование за гостепреимство  всегда поддерживает новичков, да и сама сплошное очарование))))))))))))).
Да вообще весь форум просто супер!!!! Настоящих кладец таланта и фантазии!!! Всех обнимаю!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Умничка, :Ok:   раз удалось завоевать сердце подростка 12 лет... А что касается юбилеев, то я не раз ловила себя на том , что у чужих работать легче, чем у своих:tongue:

----------


## olgaring

Всем привет, рада знакомству!!! Это здорово, что все мы здесь на форуме собрались!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

Что ж так? рада знакомству , а о себе ни слова... Партизаним? :069:

----------


## olgaring

> Что ж так? рада знакомству , а о себе ни слова... Партизаним?


Я уже представлялась здесь. Своим сообщением поприветствовать хотела новеньких. Правда как-то непонятно  получилось. Партизанить на таком форуме- преступление! :Aga:

----------


## Ильич

Вновь поступившие на форум! Слушай приказ!
Коль хочешь здесь остаться - расскажи о себе любимом, да позабористее. Так как ветераны рассказывали!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Коль хочешь здесь остаться - расскажи о себе любимом,


рассказывать надо в темке КТО МЫ!

----------


## Лорик Юрина

Ребята, всем привет! наконец-то нашла свежее общение ( в смысле даты)
и решила подключиться к вам. С интернетом пока на "вы", поэтому долго наблюдаю за вашим общением. Я  тоже ведущая, вообщем-то со стажем.ЖИВУ В СЛАВНОМ ГОРОДЕ ОДЕССЕ. Нас так много во всём союзе, а на форуме такой небольшой "костяк" собрался.Очень приятно наблюдать такие добрые отношения между вами. Принимайте и меня к себе, если не против.Буду паралельно и осваивать компьютер.Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Лорик Юрина

Вот, что значит "темнота" ( это я про себя) сама сижу и разбираюсь со всем. Куда засунула свое представление не могу понять.С удовольствием повторюсь. Живу в Одессе, закончила Пединститут, хормейстер, в городе Курск.Родители были артисты, я с ними разъезжала по гастролям, поэтому в Курске и поступала.Всю жизнь мечтала петь, хотя занималась и бизнесом и челночеством.Но вот уже 10 лет, как плотно пою и веду.У меня хорошая семья: муж. дочь и сын. Поставлю фотографию, а потом могу сказать сколько мне лет.На Новогодних каникулах участвую в классном мюзикле . Так, что есть ещё порох в пороховницах.Если буду чем-то полезной, с удовольствием всем поделюсь. Только скажите мне когда вы общаетесь обычно. Спасибо.::smile:

----------


## optimistka17

Можно бы имя назвать,а так ,-сиди,догадывайся,-Лорик,-Лариса? А общаемся, то на страницах беседки, то в личках,то есть в личных сообщениях... Присоединяйся... :Pivo:

----------


## Лорик Юрина

Да, зовут Лариса. Это сын меня зарегистрировал, так любя омолодил меня. Хотя все так и называют Лориком. Спасибо за приглашение присоеденится. С удовольствием!

----------


## Инна Р.

Девченки, в кабинете в профиль свой хоть имена впишите!!!! Особенно, если ник с именем не ассоциируется, а то если не запомнил кого то как зовут, приходится в тему КТО мы бежать, искать, а там страниц тоже прибавилось! Ну нихочу я хорошую девочку ВИТУ - Пугачихой обзывать!!!

----------


## Запах Дождя

Здравствуйте :)
Разрешите и мне представиться :)
Зовут меня Лана. Родилась я, как и Джази, в Таджикистане :) Из-за сложной там обстановки перехали с родителями в Украину. А жаль, я так люблю солнышко, сухой климат, обилие недорогих фруктов, настоящий плов и лагман... ммм, Родину сейчас бы продала за тарелку лагмана! :) 
Так вот, переехали в Харьков. Со школьных лет я была хитренькой :) Учиться не хотела, хоть и была способной :) Родители ломали голову, то ли я гумманитарий (читать умею на горе родителям с 4,5 лет :) Почему на горе, был случай... Родители гордились тем, что я так рано научилась читать и часто просили меня что-нибудь прочитать. За правильно прочтенное слово всегда получала каку-нибудь вкусность :) Быстро поняла, если что-то хочу - надо читать :) Громко, четко, с выражением :) И, как-то прогуливаясь с мамой, мамиными подругами и своими подружками (дочками маминых подружек), начала с выражением читать все, что написано на заборе. Чаще всего встречалось слово из трех букв, написанное крупно. Нее, это не мир и май :) Мама не знала, куда себя деть и меня заодно :))
Так вот, родители ломали голову, то ли гумманитарий ли я или таки технарь? (быстро считала :) Еще бы, у нас такая учительница была по матиматике!!! Ух!!! Еще и по совместительству - наша соседка :) По площадке :) Так она меня учила еще до школы считать :) легкие задачки задавала, а если я не понимала, так она на денежных примерах эти задачки задавала. Вот я и научилась быстро считать :) ) папа мечтал, чтобы его дочери ( у меня еще есть сестра) стали докторами. Но я от вида крови падаю в обморок, так что у папы появилась мечта, что я буду доктором технических наук :) Так вот, мучили меня родители, чтоб я училась хорошо, а еще лучше - отлично, а я отлынивала :) Как-то в школе выдвинулась на общественные работы, а задвинуться "забыла" назад :) (Прям как по "Служебному роману" про Шурочку) И за многие предметы мне ставили автоматом хорошие отметки :) Как активистке, комсомолке и просто красивой девочке :)) (почему не спортсменке - физ-ру тоже прогуливала безбожно :) НО!!! если надо было сдавать нормативы - могла сдать в двойном экземпляре. Учитель раз в этом убедился и не дергал меня особо).
Потом я решила заняться танцами. На что мои родители сказали: "Нет! Приличные девушки должны сидеть дома и музыцировать на фортопиано. А танцы - это для ветряных девушек". Но я уже тогда отличалась упрямством - сказала, что либо танцы, либо ничего. 
Закончила школу, поступила в политех (папина мечта, доча будет Доктором наук :) ) Но чуть позже поняла, что это папина мечта, а не моя. И так как я была уже самостоятельной, бросила институт и пошла работать. Через какое-то время кинуло меня в мир шоу-бизнеса, знакомый предложил поработать в его шоу-балете арт-директором. Потом начались гастроли. Часто бывало, приезжаем куда-нибудь в клуб, а там нет ведущего. просили сначала просто объявить балет, потом стали просить, чтоб провела конкурсы между выступлениями... Потом предложили провести корпоративную вечерину. И как-то предложили провести свадьбу :) Отказывалась :) Было страшно :) А потом сама собралась замуж и поняла, что никакого ведущего у себя на свадьбе не захочу :) А тупо пить-есть-танцевать не могу. Написала сценарий, расписала его по ролям и дала свидетелям. Перед каждым конкурсом их инструктировала :) И после своей свадьбы поняла, что могу и чужие свадьбы проводить :) И провожу :) А муж работает фотографом :)

Даа, что-то у меня получилось много букв :) надеюсь, осилили :) 
Фото - чуть позже :)

----------


## ZoyaOg

Добрый день!
Я здесь впервые.
Я Зоя, руководитель агентства "Мориссот" в Москве, ведущая и организатор праздников.
принимайте в компанию.

----------


## optimistka17

Привет! Считай, что уже приняли...Походи по Форуму, почитай , :Oj:  набирайся чужого опыта и своим делись,не жадничай...! :tongue:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Добрый день!
> Я здесь впервые.


Зоя, рады приветствовать!!! :flower:  Думаю многим будет интересно с вами общаться, так как вы уже сделали то, о чем многие из нас пока только размышляют. а именно открыли агенство!!! Вот на эту тему мы вас вопросами закидаем, а пока осваивайтесь!!!

----------


## ZoyaOg

Спасибо!!
Приятно познакомиться :)
К вопросам я готова!

----------


## Pugachiha

> Ну нихочу я хорошую девочку ВИТУ - Пугачихой обзывать!!!


Энтот ник мне сын придумал, да он долго и не думал - я всю жизнь на Алле Борисовне помешана, дюже уважаю. Поэтому мне даже прятно, хотя своё имя тоже люблю :Oj:  
А про профиль в кабинете я не очень поняла (ну чайник я в компе), но проконультируюсь с моими мужчинами - исправимся:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

> А про профиль в кабинете я не очень поняла


Вита, тебя я уже запомнила!!! Это я так, для всех, написала! А то правда не всегда удобно общаться без имени, а написатьего можно -вверху каждой страницы есть - МОЙ КАБИНЕТ, вот там всю информацию о себе и можно выставить(конечно тлько ту, которую можно на всеобщее обозрение)!:smile:

----------


## Pugachiha

> вот там всю информацию о себе и можно выставить(конечно тлько ту, которую можно на всеобщее обозрение)!


:biggrin: Хорошо что предупредила :Ok:  А то я человек ответственный, ко всему подхожу с фанатизмом:eek: Могла о себе такого порассказать:rolleyes:

----------


## Djazi

> Зовут меня Лана. Родилась я, как и Джази, в Таджикистане :) Из-за сложной там обстановки перехали с родителями в Украину. А жаль, я так люблю солнышко, сухой климат, обилие недорогих фруктов, настоящий плов и лагман... ммм, Родину сейчас бы продала за тарелку лагмана! :)


Привет, землячка! Ланочка, а в каком городе в Таджикистане ты жила?

----------


## Запах Дождя

> Привет, землячка! Ланочка, а в каком городе в Таджикистане ты жила?


В Душанбе :)

----------


## Орбита

Девочки, мальчики! Представляется "Орбита". Звать меня Натальей. Работаю в нашей сфере очень давно - 20 лет. Опыт есть. Сейчас возглавляю туристическое агентство и агентство праздников в Самаре.Компания называется "Орбита", поэтому и ник такой. Я закончила Самарский Интститут Культуры (теперь Академия Искусств) театральное отделение. И еще Университет Сервиса по туризму. Муж мой музыкант. Работаем практически всегда вместе. Сейчас активно готовимся к Новогодним праздникам, времени немного.Но после Новогодья обещаю выложить на форуме все, что есть интересного. А за годы работы накопилось прилично. По возможности и сейчас включаюсь в тему. Если что-то необходимо кому, спрашивайте. Ну вот и все вроде бы о себе. Рада компании. Утром сегодня не могла на сайт выйти, неполадки что-ли были в сети. Так я чуть умом не тронулась, думала закрыли форум. Надеюсь, этого не случится. Как же я без вас?

----------


## Ильич

> ада компании. Утром сегодня не могла на сайт выйти, неполадки что-ли были в сети. Так я чуть умом не тронулась, думала закрыли форум. Надеюсь, этого не случится. Как же я без вас?


Это бывает... То сайт не отвечает и пол Советского Союза  сходят с ума..
Надо создать банк адресов друг друга, а если все гикнется?
Оно всегда не исключено... где мы в виртуале соберемся?

----------


## Орбита

> Это бывает... То сайт не отвечает и пол Советского Союза  сходят с ума..
> Надо создать банк адресов друг друга, а если все гикнется?
> Оно всегда не исключено... где мы в виртуале соберемся?


Ильич, ты прав! А как это сделать в реальности?

----------


## maknata

> А как это сделать в реальности?


Да хотя бы обменяться телефонами))) Пишите мой,если кому нужна буду - +380979934270

----------


## optimistka17

А вот мои городские 80562369694 и 80567702658(Днепропетровск. Украина)
и мобильные 80505803555, 80984350761...

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Да хотя бы обменяться телефонами


Домашний: 8(8482) 33-42-73
Мобильный 89023732346

----------


## maknata

> Домашний: 8(8482) 33-42-73
> Мобильный 89023732346


Делаю поправочку - чтобы дозвониться с мобильного на мобильный в России с Украины или отправить СМС надо набирать не 8 , а +7, а чтобы с России в Украину - тоды +38:smile:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Делаю поправочку - чтобы дозвониться с мобильного на мобильный в России с Украины или отправить СМС надо набирать не 8 , а +7, а чтобы с России в Украину - тоды +38



Прошу внимательно изучить поправки!!!! Спасибо, я и не знала :Oj:

----------


## maknata

> Спасибо, я и не знала


Ну из того, что я знаю (куда точно звонила и смсила) : Германия +49,Болгария +35,Франция +33

----------


## optimistka17

Меня удивляет,почему остальной народ не выложил до сих пор на Форум свои телефоны?   Партизаним?

----------


## Juli

Всем приветики!
Представлюсь-ка я еще и в этой темке. Ступаю на тропу ведущих и очень всем вам благодарна за подсказки-идеи-сценарии...
Мне 25 лет, я из Краснодарского края.
С 8 лет пою. 12 лет пела народные песни, 5 лет эстрады и 7 кабака (примерно так, уже сбилась в точных датах.. )
Закончила муз.училище (потом получила еще экономическое и управленческое образование), выступала в разных коллетивах, преподавала в школах, создавала свои ансамбли.
Потом уехала в Словению, здесь уже 3 года. Все пришлось начинать с нуля. За 3 года 6 раз пела на 1 канале Словении, уже год у меня своя рок-группа, выступаем с программой по клубам, барам и пишем свои песни (тексты все мои), сейчас пою в единственном русском ресторане и вот с недавнего времени меня стали приглашать поработать еще и ведущей (пока не полностью программы вела, в основном пела и в перерывах проводила игры – на Юбилее, на свадьбе, теперь вот готовлюсь к НГ...)

Вот вроде бы кратко... если есть вопросы – с удовольствием отвечу.
Для контакта мой телефон +386 40 97 67 18, адрес эл.почты в подписи.

----------


## Очарование

Ну и я свой оставлю вот мой мобильный: +7-909-159-06-34 Даша!

----------


## Марья

тоже спешу распартизаниться 8 909 180 13 14 ;  8(3452) 33-60-86

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

пожалуйста: 8 904 465 22 95

*Марья*,
 я думаю ты не против, я себе перепишу, мне пригодится, если в тюмени когда соберусь))))

----------


## Татьянка

:wink:  А мой   телефон в подписи, если что....

----------


## БОС

Здравствуйте ВСЕ!!!! Меня зовут Оксана ( Бондарь Оксана Станиславовна - от сюда и ник такой) Я - Харьковчанка- самая настоящая, т.к. очень люблю свой город. Мне 37 лет, я замужем (второй раз) у меня две дочки 18 и 10 лет! Веду свадьбы 4,5 года всего и очень люблю это дело! Осебе: закончила восемь классов, поступила в техникум и от туда через четыре года вышла - техником-технологом машиностроительного производства. По распределению отработала 10 лет на заводе - мастером участка и снабженцем цеха и после рождения второй дочки на завод не вернулась! Дома заскучала и ....пошла работать продавцом - в то время не плохие деньги заработать можно было. Но это было не мое и продержавшись два года на этом поприще я ушла и засела дома. И вот однажды моя соседка, живущая с нами на одной улице, проходя мимо нашего двора (Ч/С) сказала мне: - Оксана, мне так нравится твой голос, проведи моему племяннику свадьбу....А к слову будет сказано, что голос у меня очень громкий, насколько он хорошо звучит я не знаю - но очччень громкий!
Вот так я , начитавшись разной литературы по свадьбам, провела свою первую свадьбу! Потом полностью переделала сценарий под себя дала объявление в газету и пошло..... Я болею свадьбами, люблю людей и жутко общительная. Ваш форум - это что-то!!! 
Для себя решила - сначала все перечитаю, но не выдержала - знакомлюсь!
Я отношу себя больше к классическим ведущим, но к новому открыта. Мои свадьбы - это тосты+ конкурсы + костюмы.
Читала Ваши посты о кол-ве проведенных мероприятий - пересчитала свои - за 4,5 года больше 200свадеб + банкеты и корпоративы.
Хочется и себя показать - но я жутко не фотогеничная, может по-позже найду фото и покажусь!
Р.S. Из ваших форумчан знакома с Ланой ( Запах Дождя) от нее и получила адрес вашего форума.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

здорово,про кол-во мероприятий-это корректнее,чем по годам стаж считать, у меня за год было ровно 60 мероприятий

----------


## Lady Tank

Каприелова Лариса. Работаю с мужем - Дмитрием и со своей командой - 2 аниматора и персонаж, звукооператор естественно. 
Лично разрабатываю все наши программы, помогаю их проводить в плане моральной поддержки, иногда актерю на сцене (утренники, выпускные)
Работаем в Социально-культурном центре Петрозаводска - муниципальное учреждение культуры. 
Пишу сценарии, стихи, сказки, оригинальные игровые шоу. 5 лет назад набрали ребят молодых и создали шоу-группу "Капри", поставили с ними 5 полноценных  спектаклей (мы их называем шоу) - приглашаем на эти показы своих друзей, все эти постановки - очень юморные и современные.
В культуре работаем давно. Свадьбы и юбилеи - каждую неделю, так что не считала никогда сколько их проведено.
Работаем на всех городских праздниках и в плане проведения и в плане организации. В городе нас отлично знают и в наш "домик" (центр наш маленький, одноэтажный, в центре города, старое историческое здание, но имеет банкетный зал на 50-60 чел и танц зал со сценой) записываются на мероприятие за три месяца, а иногда и за год пытаются - Новый год записываем в один определенный день в порядке живой очереди, за 30 минут составляется полное расписание - по 2 утрен. в день с 20 по 30 декабря, тоже самое и с выпускными.
Мое фото на аватаре, а тут выставляю Диму, в образе Бендера.

----------


## Петровна

Здравствуйте! Вот захотелось и мне представиться. Долго наблюдала за всеми и поняла, что здесь люди близкие мне по духу.
 О себе: меня зовут Ирина, я не профи, а как в той сказке - только учусь. Родом, как и многие, из п/лагеря. Работала ст.пионервожатой, и потом пошло поехало.  Провожу и помагаю организовать юбилеи, свадьбы и корп.вечера, но только для друзей и знакомых.
Форум - это НАХОДКА для меня!!!  Мне так хорошо среди вас! Так что прошу принять меня в свой дружный коллектив.

----------


## Ильич

Петровна ты наша!
Только фото размести в аватавае - никак это заморский матюк не выучу.

----------


## Петровна

> Только фото размести в аватавае - никак это заморский матюк не выучу.


Задание выполнено

----------


## maxcimum

И я Ирина :rolleyes: И тоже, как Петровна, выходец из пионерлагерей. Теперь работаю ведущей, в основном, на свадьбах. Долго пыталась прочитать всю информацию на форуме, пока так и не осилила. Но я над этим работаю  :Pivo:  Знаю уже много форумчан и форумчанок заочно и рада буду с вами пообщаться на профессиональные темы!

----------


## Ильич

*Петровна*,
Петровна, я тебя уже люблю! 
Тогда задание нумер два.
Если это не секрет напиши в кабинете откуда ты, свои прихваты, чо любишь чо не любишь...
Сурьезные люди именно так и прописываются.

----------


## Петровна

*Ильич*,
 Признаюсь честно, про кабинет слышу впервые, но уже разобралась. Теперь буду работать над этим заданием.

----------


## Марья

> выходец из пионерлагерей


это ж какой классный выходец!!! Дети лажу не потерпят, это самая лучшая школа... Привет вам, девчонки!!!

----------


## Ильич

*Петровна*,
 Еще одна дама из Санкт-Петербурга.
До чего приятно.

----------


## Инна Р.

> О себе: меня зовут Ирина,


Ой, наконец то моего полку прибыло!!!Приветствую вас, Ирина, а я Инна - будем знакомиться, раз уж земляки? Вы к конкрентам как относитесь? Я не опасаюсь, например, поэтому буду рада знакомству!!!:smile:

----------


## Ильич

> Вы к конкрентам как относитесь?


Вот именно к конКретам а не к конкурентам!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Вот именно к конКретам а не к конкурентам!
> __________________


да, я вообще миллиард оши бок делаю, но вы ж меня понимаете и прощаете?

----------


## Марья

*Ильич*,
 Владимир ильич, вернись на несколько постеров назад... Скоко опечаток у себя любимого найдешь? Хотя слово конкрет - прямо по Маяковскому может прижиться, сразу такая разпальцовка видится.. Создадим словарик?

----------


## Петровна

*Марья*,*innca*,

  я тоже рада знакомству, хотя мне кажется что я вас всех знаю уже давно.
Инночка, меня бояться не надо я не конкурент-я ученица!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Пора представиться. Зовут Ирина, лет мне..... Да ладно, поболее многих форумчан. Есть такой город Йошкар-Ола. Вот я в нём и проживаю. Образование педагогическое, но ни одного дня не проработала в школе. Доблесный труд на производстве, потом 10 лет в фармацевтическом бизнесе. В то же время для души организовывала праздники для друзей, для родных, сама придумывала сценарии, всех увлекала. заводила....
Когда очередной праздник заканчивался, становилось тоскливо-тоскливо, особенно если следующее день рождение у друзей намечалось не скоро. А два года назад сказала себе:" Хватит!"

----------


## Инна Р.

> Инночка, меня бояться не надо я не конкурент-я ученица!


И я тоже! :smile: Просто все боятся, сколько не кликала земляков - никто не отозвался!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Ушла с работы, чего многие не поняли. Приобрела аппаратуру. посадила за неё дочку. Случайно познакомилась с Сергеем, который "болел" видеосъёмкой. Хотя случайностей в этом мире не бывает.Рискнули - и так образовалась небольшая команда. Знаете, я счастлива! Каждый должен заниматься своим делом, а то так и жизнь пройдёт, а ты не познаешь в ней чего-то главного. Рада знакомству! Всем удачи!

----------


## maknata

> Вот именно к конКретам а не к конкурентам!
> __________________





> да, я вообще миллиард оши бок делаю, но вы ж меня понимаете и прощаете





> Владимир ильич, вернись на несколько постеров назад... Скоко опечаток у себя любимого найдешь? Хотя слово конкрет - прямо по Маяковскому может прижиться, сразу такая разпальцовка видится.. Создадим словарик?


Девчёнки и мальишки! Давайте договоримся? А? По дисциплинам "русский" и "украинский" язык у меня что в школе, что  в институте ВСЕГДА было "отлично". НО!!!! В инете я предпочитаю обчаться так КАК хочу! ПОЭТОМУ давайте НЕ замечать "описок" и "оговорок", тем более случайных "ОЧЕПЯТОК"? Иначе мне просто придётся переквалифицироваться в филолога и править все сообщения...:rolleyes:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Теперь и у меня будет фото. Это наши младшенькие в семье ждут у окошка, когда старшенькие вернутся с очередного рабочего праздника

----------


## Петровна

> И я тоже! :smile: Просто все боятся, сколько не кликала земляков - никто не отозвался!


У нас действительно большая конкуренция, а ведь наверное многие заходят на этот сайт. 
А про видио я считаю так- хороший оператор стоит дорого , а просто заснять свадьбу может и кто-то из гостей, а потом  молодожены монтируют фильм сами. Наша молодежь способна на многое!

----------


## optimistka17

> заснять свадьбу может и кто-то из гостей,


Это получается так,-каждый может держать иголку с ниткой в руках, но далеко не каждый сможет сшить бальное платье!
Каждый должен делать свое дело И снимать фильмы должен МАСТЕР!

----------


## Петровна

Дак я же и говорю , что мастер. А у нас в СПб есть такие операторы, кот просто купили камеру и считают , что можно так заработать денег.
 Девочки спрашивают почему у нас молодожены жадничают " На лимузинах ездят , а видио не заказывают?" Вот я и высказалась по этому поводу.

----------


## Ильич

> ак я же и говорю , что мастер. А у нас в СПб есть такие операторы, кот просто купили камеру и считают , что можно так заработать денег.


Такие "МАСТЕРА" есть везде! И везде на них есть спрос. Молодые обязательно на чем то экономят ...

----------


## Петровна

А представляете у нас какая конкуренция сегодня девушка рассказала , что пришли 3.01.08 с молодым человеком подать заявление и были в очереди 76. Стоять не стали решили действовать через знакомых.

----------


## Ильич

> А представляете у нас какая конкуренция сегодня девушка рассказала , что пришли 3.01.08 с молодым человеком подать заявление и были в очереди 76. Стоять не стали решили действовать через знакомых.


Вы путаете! Это не конкуренция это наоборот... ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЕ превышает спрос...
Даесли бы у нас было столько брачующихся...
Кокуренция это когда в январе на город с 800 тыс жителей 10 свадеб...

----------


## optimistka17

Ильич! Я думаю у них на 76 пар молодоженов где-то 760 ведущих, которые мечтают провести их свадьбу.... Конкуренция!

----------


## Инна Р.

> 3.01.08 с молодым человеком подать заявление и были в очереди 76.


Это потому что они  во дворце хотят регистрироваться, дворцов у нас всего 2 и то второй на ремонте давно! А загсы пустые - только по субботам регистрируют! И очереди там нет! А потом очередь в Загсе никак не связана с конкуренцией среди ведущих! Но конкуренция действительно огромная! С этим я согласна! Лично я держусь только за счет сравнительно низкой цены на свои услуги, так ка совмещаю ведение и музыкальное сопровождение банкета. Визитки и рекомендации клиентов начинают работать только сейчас! Вот сегодня взяла юбилей в семье которых работала юбилей в сентябре. А ты, Ира, где набираешь работу, если не секрет! Извини, не спросила - на ТЫ можно? :Oj:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Конкуренция есть в любом городе. Как-то в одной из наших газет подсчитала кол-во объявлений по проведению праздников. Насчитала 18.
Поэтому ведущие так настороженно относятся дркг к другу. Настороженно - это слабо сказанно. А насчёт оператора согласна, это должен быть мастер. В сентябре проводила свадьбу с чужим оператором. Свадьба была! Молодожёны сказали, что их свадьба самая весёлая из всех, на которых они бывали. Я попросила у оператара сделать для меня диск. Когда увидела его съёмку, чуть не прослезилась... Надо же было так всё испортить!

----------


## optimistka17

> Молодожёны сказали, что их свадьба самая весёлая из всех, на которых они бывали.


так к счастью говорят все молодожены. Это как любая мама твердо уверена, что ее ребенок самый красивый

----------


## БОС

VETER NAMERENJA 
У Вас не написанно откуда Вы, Вот я открыла газету и насчитала - 86 объяв. И это только в одной!!!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Позвольте не согласиться. Молодожёны молодожёнам рознь, так же как и собравшиеся гости, так же как и сама свадьба. Но, наверное, эта тема не для этой странички. А, вообще, вы все молодцы! Не перестаю восхищаться вашей открытостью и дружелюбием. Хотя иногда и проскакивают злобные нотки. Но и на старуху бывает проруха...

----------


## optimistka17

В другой газете будет повтор этих же ведущих. Количество объявлений еще ни о чем не говорит. Тем более если просто строчные объявления  чуть ли не в газете бесплатных объявлений. Более действенны журналы, которые раздают возле ЗАГСОВ, еще более действенен собственный сайт ... С конкуренцией можно бороться только высоким качеством работы.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

VETER NAMERENJA 
У Вас не написанно откуда Вы, Вот я открыла газету и насчитала - 86 объяв. И это только в одной!!!!!
г. Йошкар-Ола, республика Марий Эл, численность населения в городе 280 тыс. Это не Харьков.

----------


## БОС

ААА!!! Сорри!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Девченки! Уходим из раздела" Кто мы" . Идем в Беседку, пока Наталья не отругала

----------


## Марья

> так к счастью говорят все молодожены. Это как любая мама твердо уверена, что ее ребенок самый красивый


к сожалению, не всегда. У нас на местном форуме молодоженов открыта рубрика "Черный список ведущих". Представляете - фотка с подписью "Она испоганила нам лучший день жизни"

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

А если конкурент тебе такую свинью подложит? Слышала, что бывает и такое. Доказывай потом, что ты не верблюд.

----------


## optimistka17

А у нас в Днепропетровске такого Форума по-моему вообще нет. Или я о нем ничего не знаю.... Жаль

----------


## Марья

> А если конкурент тебе такую свинью подложит? Слышала, что бывает и такое. Доказывай потом, что ты не верблюд.


а настоящие заказчики на что? сразу задолбают с опровержениями...
Там темка есть, где и хвалят и рекомендуют. И я так подозреваю, что кое-кто таким образом себе рекламу размещает. Но народ не обманешь, сразу и похвальбу опровергают, типа "Вам повезло, а у нас этот ведущий не справился с работой" или еще похлеще напишут

----------


## Запах Дождя

> А у нас в Днепропетровске такого Форума по-моему вообще нет. Или я о нем ничего не знаю.... Жаль


 нашла запорожский :) Там Ильич засветился :)) а, вот и днепропетровский, только он явно нераскрученный... http://www.yanevesta.com/forum/index.php

----------


## Инна Р.

> что кое-кто таким образом себе рекламу размещает.


Марина, ты совершенно правильно понимаешь - у нас так целая армия такими раскрутками занимается, за определенную плату. Стоит в инете объявление кинуть - море предложений о рекламе на свадебных ФОРУМАХ!
А клиенты читают и верят - потому что все равно никак не проверишь! 
А самое страшное - что пишут такие гадости - у кого из ведущих  :Jopa:  шире ( с конкретными именами людей, чьи фото в каждом журнале) и все такое - и никто это не удаляет - висит годами!

----------


## optimistka17

> а, вот и днепропетровский, только он явно нераскрученный... http://www.yanevesta.com/forum/index.php


Нашла его вчера.Зарегестрировалась. Посидела ночью, почитала. Никакой Форум. Ни пользы от него ни вреда.

----------


## Инна Р.

ну вот, пропала моя землячка - Петровна! А я так хотела её порасспрашивать! АУ! Петровна, приходи к нам, не забывай!

----------


## Петровна

*innca*,
Я здесь!!!! 
Просто на эту страничку не заходила.   Провожу праздники только знакомым .знакомым знакомых и т.д. Это же мое увлечение, а не постоянная работа.

----------


## Искорка

по моему на этих форумах сидит большое количество редисов. Я мало по форумам вообще гуляю, но вот недавно три мои хорошие знакомые девочки, талантливые, из разных городов, совершенно на разных форумах были оклеветаны. Блин, потом разобрались везде - где конкуренты, где невеста неадекватная попалась - культура то не у всех есть. Некоторые так разговаривают - я плачу тебе деньги, а ты прыгай передо мной.

не заморачивайтесь. Если Вас зовут одни и те же люди второй раз, третий, пятый, да еще и знакомым рекомендуют - вот вам и реклама. Я вот лично верю только своим глазам, ушам, и немножко сарафанному радио - вот лучшая реклама для ведущих.

Ну, раз я пришла сюда, тоже отмечусь.

Меня зовут Маша. Не смотря на то, что у меня скоро третья круглая дата, меня до сих пор очень многие зовут исключительно Машуля или Машенька (честн.слово - сама поражаюсь, и стар , и млад) Наверное, потому что я хороший человек)))). 
ЧТо про себя рассказать даже не знаю. Свадьбами болею, собираю инфу по ним, помогаю невестам. Раньше вела ( но всегда для удовольствия больше, основной работой никогда не было). сейчас иногда тоже бывает ( но очень редко, т.к. нет времени заниматься этим постоянно, примерно 1 мероприятие в три месяца)
Пишу сценарии, сценки, стихотворушки, песенки. В обчем, человек я творческий. Причем, я как-то интуитивно чувствую людей на расстоянии, могу написать стихотворшку для незнакомого человека, и все будут поражаться, как это я так умею так угадать характер человека. Иногда весельчаку пишу лирику, хотя про него пишут - балагур, шутник. А потом оказывается, что именно в этот день у него было лирическое настроение. В общем, случайных и дежурных стихов у меня почти нет. даже не стихов - их я писать не умею, а вот стихотворушки - пожалуйста

----------


## Запах Дождя

Машенька, приятно познакомиться :smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Провожу праздники только знакомым .знакомым знакомых и т.д.


А сделать это работой - не стремишься? Или просто, пока не рискуешь?
Я однажды дала объявление в газете - и через 2 недели у меня началась работа! Все просто! Или у тебя основная хорошая и прибыльная и нет необходимости? :smile:

----------


## Орбита

Кто может посоветовать, какой вид рекламы самый действенный? Витрина или строка в газете, визитки на стендах в ТЦ, инфа в справочных агентствах, прямые рассылки по эл.почте, факсу и письма адресатам (школам, фирмам, организациям), или раздача визиток на праздниках всем присутствующим. не просто так спрашиваю.Год начинается, надо вкладываться в рекламную кампанию. Что выбрать лучше, в сомнениях. не хочется деньги пулять просто так. Заранее спасибо. Да, добавлю: у меня агентство праздников, я не просто частное лицо ( если имеет значение).

----------


## Инна Р.

В нашем большом городе агенства рекламируются в свадебных журналах, которые распостраняются бесплатно в загсах. Это позволяет заполучить клиентов, которые не экономят особо и заказывают комлекс услуг. В газетах чаще всего ищут услугу подешевле, психология такая - глянцевый журнал, значит услуга дорогая, газета - значит подешевле, поэтому клиенты чуть поэкономнее, но есть спрос!  Эти издания читают люди, которые ищут подобную услугу, а рассылки по эл. почте- это все удаляют как спам, не открывая, лучше сайт сделать, что б его смотрели те, кому нужна услуга.:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

Еще забыла написать - у нас иногда в ресторанах и банкетных залах некоторые ведущие и агенства вешают на стендах свои плакатики ( где то в фойе или при входе)- с фото и описанием услуг. Люди , приходя заказать ресторан смотрят, а  прийдя в ТЦ, врядли будешь останавливаться у стенда и списывать телефон, потому как пришел туда с другой целью.

----------


## Ильич

> Кто может посоветовать, какой вид рекламы самый действенный?



*С*амый действнный вид рекламы Би Би Си - баба, бабе сказала или сарафанная почта. Рекомндации тех кто уже отгулял свадьбу или был на ней. Визитки в изобилии на свадьбе! Все раздать!
*С*пециализированные издания Рекламные журнала СВАДЬБА, НАША СВАДЬБА, НЕВЕСТА ПРАЗДНИК и т д.
*Р*екомендации музыкантов, видеоператоров, фотографов.
*Р*екомендации метродотелей ресторанов и кафе.
Интернет форумы, интернет сайт.

----------


## Орбита

Спасбо всем! Ильич, наконец-то ты -собственной персоной. Давно с тобой не общалась. Спасибо за советы!

----------


## Петровна

> А сделать это работой - не стремишься? Или просто, пока не рискуешь?
> Я однажды дала объявление в газете - и через 2 недели у меня началась работа! Все просто! Или у тебя основная хорошая и прибыльная и нет необходимости? :smile:


Раньше не решилась, а теперь уже поздно. Да и работа меня моя устраивает. А это занятие- для души!!!! Вот очередной юбилей 27.

----------


## Djazi

А я вот как раз только  что сегодня дала объявление в местной газете бесплатных объявлений. Эту газету разносят почтальоны бесплатно  по всем домам каждую пятницу. Газета-то бесплатная для людей, а для тех , кто даёт объявления- платная.  За 10 номеров  газеты я заплатила 540 рублей.  А визитки почему-то очень редко ношу с собой. Забываю дома. Но вот вручаю  свою визитку  молодым при встрече обязательно. 
Вот наконец-то работала  12 января первую свадьбу в этом году. Ещё есть  один заказ на февраль- и всё пока...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Объявление в 10 номеров бесплатной газеты мне обходится в 1000 с небольшим хвостиком. И текс по минимуму. И звонков по газете по минимуму зимой.

----------


## Ильич

Вот, сделал себе новую рекламу в печатное издание НЕВЕСТА 2008
Для увеличения кликните на фото

----------


## Djazi

> Вот, сделал себе новую рекламу в печатное издание НЕВЕСТА 2008
> Для увеличения кликните на фото


Хороша реклама! И сколько же за такую рекламу сдерут?
Мне в  прошлом году предложили  разместить мою рекламу в бесплатный каталог, который  дарят молодожёнам в Загсе при подаче заявления. Это такая строчка Тамада и тел. - 7500 рублей.  Я подумала и решила: А оно мне надо? И без их каталога всё лето была работа. Представляю сколько стоит такая картинка!

----------


## Инна Р.

> а теперь уже поздно.


почему поздно? Я, например, начала в 44, хотя и жалею что не раньше! Но, лучше поздно, чем никогда! А раз усраивает работа, это да, веско!
Удачи тебе и на работе и в Душевных Делах!!!
4 февраля в Сестрорецке встреча форумчан, не хочешь присоединиться?

----------


## багира

Добрый день или вечер!Все уже перезнакомились , а мне всё времени не хватает)))Меня зовут Елена,тамадой работаю 10 лет...Пишу сама сценарии,но и плагиатом тоже занимаюсь))))Люблю свою работу,люблю людей...Очень рада общаться с вами))

----------


## Ильич

> И сколько же за такую рекламу сдерут?


На 1 год 800 грн, или в ваших  4000 руб
Издание печатное, распространяется бесплатно
Электронная версия:
http://www.nevesta-zp.narod.ru/

----------


## Ильич

> но и плагиатом тоже занимаюсь)


Заимствованием, с творческой переработкой под себя,  а не плагиатом....

----------


## Очарование

*Петровна*,
*багира*,
*Искорка*,
 Со всеми приятно познакомиться

----------


## ZoyaOg

> Марина, ты совершенно правильно понимаешь - у нас так целая армия такими раскрутками занимается, за определенную плату. Стоит в инете объявление кинуть - море предложений о рекламе на свадебных ФОРУМАХ!
> А клиенты читают и верят - потому что все равно никак не проверишь! 
> А самое страшное - что пишут такие гадости - у кого из ведущих  шире ( с конкретными именами людей, чьи фото в каждом журнале) и все такое - и никто это не удаляет - висит годами!


Вставлю и свои 5 копеек...
Потому что больно и горько...

Кто-то из недоброжелателей стал по всему И-нету размещать про нам отрицательнейший отзыв и перечислил набор услуг, которых НИКОГДА не существовало в такой комплектации... Некоторые модераторы каким-то образом подставу распознали и с некоторых сайтов этот отзыв удалили, но в некоторых местах он так и висит... Я. конечно, написала опровержение, но заказчик мало такие вещи читает. Он на отзыв натыкается и сразу делает нелестные выводы.

Обидно...

----------


## ZoyaOg

> Кто может посоветовать, какой вид рекламы самый действенный? Витрина или строка в газете, визитки на стендах в ТЦ, инфа в справочных агентствах, прямые рассылки по эл.почте, факсу и письма адресатам (школам, фирмам, организациям), или раздача визиток на праздниках всем присутствующим. не просто так спрашиваю.Год начинается, надо вкладываться в рекламную кампанию. Что выбрать лучше, в сомнениях. не хочется деньги пулять просто так. Заранее спасибо. Да, добавлю: у меня агентство праздников, я не просто частное лицо ( если имеет значение).


Я давно поняла, что размещаться в свадебных журналах,которые раздают в ЗАГСах бесполезно. За время размещения реклама себя не окупает.
А все потому, что заказывать, например, свадебные услуги, люди приходят ДО подачи заявления. К моменту подачи у многих все заказано уже.
А корпораторы действуют только по принципу "сарафанного радио".

----------


## Ильич

> Я давно поняла, что размещаться в свадебных журналах,которые раздают в ЗАГСах бесполезно.


Возможно в Вашей местности это так. У нас это имеет смысл. поскольку на год реклама стоит смешные деньги  150...  300 уе. И она отбивается первой свадьбой.

----------


## Ильич

> то-то из недоброжелателей стал по всему И-нету размещать про нам отрицательнейший отзыв и перечислил набор услуг, которых НИКОГДА не существовало в такой комплектации... Некоторые модераторы каким-то образом подставу распознали и с некоторых сайтов этот отзыв удалили, но в некоторых местах он так и висит... Я. конечно, написала опровержение, но заказчик мало такие вещи читает. Он на отзыв натыкается и сразу делает нелестные вывод


К золоту грязь не липнет...
Организуйте массовое опровержение от "клиетов"....

----------


## вика ромме

добрый вам всем день я тоже хочу представиться но заранее прошу извинить за граматические ошибки меня зовут виктория мне 36 лет имею 2детей и ещё счастлива замужем ну а к этому мастерствутамада я пришла так приехав в германию в 89 году нас встретила скука так как мой муж 5 лет в караганде играл свадьбы начал с 14лет  а тут в 19лет рассвете юности чувствовали себя ненужными но наши одноклассники начали здесь жениться и конечно нас искать вот купив 2 сентезатора в 4 руки  начинали играть но опять чувствовалась что чтото не хватает я же могу и тост сказать и начало сделать и вот постепенно я стала тамадой я очень люблю работать с людьми  гостей надо чувствовать и я думаю провадить свадьбы где 150....250 чел  не каждый сможет  ведь маленькие
свадьбы они и уютные легко можно всех заставить слушать ведущию но мне моя работа ужасно нравиться да и работаем мы часто на немецких свадьбах с русскими обычаями  веду тоже большенство по немецки старшая дочка 16лет тоже с нами иногда ездиет она играет на саксофоне и поёт  так же как и я и мой муж стараемся всем угодить вот и всё прошу принять в вашу семью с наилучшими пожеланиями вика ромме :Ok:

----------


## Инна Р.

> прошу принять в вашу семью с наилучшими пожеланиями вика ромме


 :flower:  
Уже приняли!!! А с ошибками многие пишут, как самая частоошибающаяся приветствую!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> прошу принять в вашу семью с наилучшими пожеланиями вика ромме


 :flower:  Добро пожаловать!!!!

----------


## Орбита

Когда тороплюсь, тоже много косячу, в смысле грамматики.Но...как в детстве писали, "ошибки считай за улыбки". Давайте простим друг другу очепятки. не от безграммотности же, в самом деле, аот нехватки времени. Хочется побольше пообщаться, а времени, как всегда,в обрез. Вот и строчишь как из пулемета! Давай к нам!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*вика ромме*,
В папке "юбилеи" все нарезки есть

----------


## вика ромме

спасибо я вас уже всех люблю :Oj:

----------


## olgaleona

здравствуйте...я- ольга...по гороскопу лев- вот потому и леона.. по образованию- ввоспитатель...потом рус.яз...учитывая что выживать как-то надо...стала вести мероприятия.... так до сих пор и не останавливаюсь...:smile:

----------


## Татьянка

*olgaleona*,
 :smile: А Вы откуда, Оленька?

----------


## Инна Р.

> здравствуйте...я- ольга...


приветствуем! :flower:

----------


## Петровна

> 4 февраля в Сестрорецке встреча форумчан, не хочешь присоединиться?


Спасибо за поддержку!!!
Про встречу думаю , а много из ведущих будет?

----------


## Курица

> Уже приняли!!! А с ошибками многие пишут, как самая частоошибающаяся приветствую!!!:biggrin:


Я тоже очень хочу в вашу теплую компанию! Уже целую неделю читаю на форуме Вашу переписку, ничего за всю жизнь более интересного,нужного, душевного- вот главное, тут все, кажется, одной крови. одних интересов!!!!!!! Возьмите! Не очень еще дружу с компьютером, не все умею , но тамадю давно, со вкусом. есть чем поделиться, от вас уже себе фунтик изюму наковыряла, мне ведь, как и Вам многим, лишь маленький намек на тему. а расшифровочка сама нарисуется!!! Возьмите...:frown:  :Aga:

----------


## Татьянка

*Курица*,
 :wink: Присоединяйся!!!! Только представься откуда и как зовут, так проще общаться!!! :flower:

----------


## Курица

> по моему на этих форумах сидит большое количество редисов. Я мало по форумам вообще гуляю, но вот недавно три мои хорошие знакомые девочки, талантливые, из разных городов, совершенно на разных форумах были оклеветаны. Блин, потом разобрались везде - где конкуренты, где невеста неадекватная попалась - культура то не у всех есть. Некоторые так разговаривают - я плачу тебе деньги, а ты прыгай передо мной.
> 
> не заморачивайтесь. Если Вас зовут одни и те же люди второй раз, третий, пятый, да еще и знакомым рекомендуют - вот вам и реклама. Я вот лично верю только своим глазам, ушам, и немножко сарафанному радио - вот лучшая реклама для ведущих.
> 
> Ну, раз я пришла сюда, тоже отмечусь.
> 
> Меня зовут Маша. Не смотря на то, что у меня скоро третья круглая дата, меня до сих пор очень многие зовут исключительно Машуля или Машенька (честн.слово - сама поражаюсь, и стар , и млад) Наверное, потому что я хороший человек)))). 
> ЧТо про себя рассказать даже не знаю. Свадьбами болею, собираю инфу по ним, помогаю невестам. Раньше вела ( но всегда для удовольствия больше, основной работой никогда не было). сейчас иногда тоже бывает ( но очень редко, т.к. нет времени заниматься этим постоянно, примерно 1 мероприятие в три месяца)
> Пишу сценарии, сценки, стихотворушки, песенки. В обчем, человек я творческий. Причем, я как-то интуитивно чувствую людей на расстоянии, могу написать стихотворшку для незнакомого человека, и все будут поражаться, как это я так умею так угадать характер человека. Иногда весельчаку пишу лирику, хотя про него пишут - балагур, шутник. А потом оказывается, что именно в этот день у него было лирическое настроение. В общем, случайных и дежурных стихов у меня почти нет. даже не стихов - их я писать не умею, а вот стихотворушки - пожалуйста


Мне кажется, что несколько последних строчек - это и про меня. Оч похоже - стихов почти нет (т.е. таких, хза которые не стыдно), а рифмовочку сварганить - будьте-нате, и понимаю, как от чьего имени...Познакомиться бы... :Ok:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Возьмите!


Берем, берем!!! Все темы и  собеседники открыты для общения, так что не стесняйтесь!:smile:

----------


## Курица

:tongue: 


> *Курица*,
>  :wink: Присоединяйся!!!! Только представься откуда и как зовут, так проще общаться!!!


Твоя тезка,Татьяна, возраст - девушкой со спины уже не называют, вес - "весомый", ТИП ТЕМПЕРАМЕНТА - ХОЛЕРИЧЕСКИЙ, БЫСТРО ОТХОЖУ,ХОТь БЫСТРО ЗАГОРАЮСЬ, тамажу уже не один год - это любимое хобби, есть свои любимые фишечки, готова всем поделиться. Живу в солнечном Скобаристане (Псковская обл, в небольшом городке)
Открыта к контакту!!!:tongue:

----------


## Курица

> Берем, берем!!! Все темы и  собеседники открыты для общения, так что не стесняйтесь!:smile:


 :Vah:  Я не очень еще разбираюсь в компе, но - получилось засветиться, завтра что-нибудь предложу. Может, есть какой-то "социальный" запрос?:wink:

----------


## Sens

*вика ромме*,
*olgaleona*,
*Курица*,
 приветствую! добро пожаловать. :flower:  
Вика ромме, Ваша дочь на свадьбах на саксофоне играет? это очень красиво и романтично.

----------


## Орбита

> Может, есть какой-то "социальный" запрос?


Тань, а почему - курица? меня муж часто курицей называет, любя, конечно... Но я обижаюсь иногда. а ты добровольно...

----------


## Ильич

Как вы яхту назовете так она и поплывет (в смысле полетит....)
Уж лучше КУРОЧКА... эта которая по зернышку...
А курица она как правило мокрая....

----------


## Курица

Госсподи, Курица потому, что "вумная, как утка",а плаваю в компе, как утюг: где-то там в самом начале при регистрации надо было назваться, а термин был типа прозвища (по смыслу), вот я свою школьную кличку детскую и припомнила...А как теперь на Курочку (Ильич, спасибо!) переделаться или фото вставить - ну не умею пока! А о ВАС всех почитала - ну до чего же к душе !!! Бывает же так - это мне подарок-ВЫ!

----------


## Ильич

Так и будешь КУРИЦА, или перерегистрация....

----------


## вика ромме

> *вика ромме*,
> *olgaleona*,
> *Курица*,
>  приветствую! добро пожаловать. 
> Вика ромме, Ваша дочь на свадьбах на саксофоне играет? это очень красиво и романтично.


дспасибо хорошо когда дети помогают

----------


## olgaleona

из днепропетровска...:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

> а много из ведущих будет?


Из тех, кто тут с нами пишется - bhbyf-Ирина и Очарование -Даша,Марья-Марина и я конечно,и еще человек 20 питерцев, но кто из них музыканты, кто ведущие не знаю. Все почитать о встрече можно в разделе жизнь форума -темы Все кто кто не киркороффф, и Питерждет нас - дави на газ.:smile:

----------


## Очарование

*Курица*,
*вика ромме*,
*olgaleona*,
 Всех рада приветствовать! Будем дружить!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## кисунька

Здравствуйте. Вот наконец то нашла время написать о себе.
Зовут меня Ирина, мне 32 года, живу в маленьком городке Саратовской области. Полтора года назад решили вместе с мужем попробывать проводить мероприятия. Вообще то мы с ним всю жизнь только пели, ну не дома конечно, пели в нашем Дворце культуры. Муж у меня военный лётчик, сейчас увольняется. А я работаю оператором на железной дороге. Вообще то у меня два образования: педагогическое и железнодорожное.Ну вот думали мы с ним каким бы бизнесом заняться и решили проводить мероприятия.Купили аппаратуру и первое время тренировались на родственниках и друзьях. Мы оба поём и я соответственно веду. Все у кого мы вели мероприятия оставались довольны и вот так потихонечку мы стали полноправной группой в нашем городе. Очень много интересных вещей я взяла на этом форуме и использую в своих мероприятиях. Большое Вам всем спасибо за интересные идеи. Буду рада если примите меня в свой коллектив. :flower:  :smile:

----------


## Sens

*кисунька*,
 Добро пожаловать!

----------


## optimistka17

> наконец то нашла время написать о себе.


 Ирочка! Принимаем, конечно, хотя ты долго в партизанах сидела. В августе зарегестрировалась, а только сейчас проявилась... Не боись. тут все добрые и отзывчивые, особенно к тем, кто с открытой душой и спрашивает, и своими наработками делится.

----------


## кисунька

Большое спасибо всем, обязательно буду делиться наработками, хоть их немного, только времени ужасно не хватает. :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

Если сейчас времени не хватает, то что ж в сезон будет?

----------


## Раюшка

Девочки, не поверите, только что писала такой душещипательный рассказ о своей жизни, неужели не отправился? Если, не дай Бог, так и получилось, тады коротко - Рая из Одессы, 36 лет, стаж 8 лет, ведущая и певица, рада познакомиться, берите в свою "банду" - не разочарую!

----------


## Раюшка

Да-а, жаль, видимо, много военных тайн раскрыла, пока писала о своей нелёгкой судьбе, и моё сообщение подвисло и бесследно исчезло. Значит, так тому и быть, буду для всех неразгаданной загадкой.:smile: :smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

Рая, :flower:  , берем, конечно! Приятного времяпрвождения с форумом тебе!

----------


## Раюшка

Издрасьте вам, как говорят у нас в Одессе!
Я, кстати уже больше недели участвую в разных темах и вставляю свои "пять копеек". Читала вчера рассказы коллег о своей деятельности и вспоминала первую свадьбу, перед которой я попросила знакомых распечатать стихи и конкурсы (своего компа не было), а на свадьбе дрожала и каждые 5 минут заглядывала "в книгу и видела фигу". Тем не менее заказчикам понравилось (это были поклонники моего певческого голоса, ведь как певица я родилась ненамного, но раньше). Они сказали, что пойду по этой теме плотно, у них лёгкая рука. И не ошиблись.

Кстати, хотелось бы сказать ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО МОИМ ПЕРВЫМ ЗАКАЗЧИКАМ, которые поверили в меня и, несмотря на тогдашнее отсутствие опыта, увидели мои плюсы и оценили их.

А по образованию я - учитель начальных классов, хотя это было давно и неправда... В школе и в педагогическом училище я была круглой отличницей, и хочу сказать, что знания, добытые в детском возрасте - самые прочные.
Меня на эту стезю никто не выводил, начинала с нуля, материал для работы и маленькие хитрости собирала по крупицам, шишки набивала собственным лбом. Зато свои ошибки учат куда лучше, чем чужие...

Удачи всем! Будьте всегда уверены в себе!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Раз уж пошли воспоминания, расскажу о своём первом Новогоднем дебюте. Пригласили меня в кафе на 31 декабря, компания разномастная, просто заказанные столики. Собираются там в основном студенты. Сейчас, имея небольшой опыт,  удивляюсь, как я не испугалась и при всём при этом втянула в эту "авантюру" своих друзей. У меня не было тогда ни деда мороза, ни снегурочки. Нашли костюмы, придумали сценарий, репетировали. Решили всей компанией так своеобразно встретить Новый год. А экстрим мы любим. Как-то Новый год встречали плавая в бассейне с бокалами шампанского в руках. Этот Ноывй год в кафе до сих пор вспоминаем с восторгом. Дед Мороз был классный, Снегурочка - супер! Огромное спасибо моим друзьям, что они поддержали меня в начале моей деятельности. А как зажигали, несмотря на то, что возраст давно не молодёжный! А студентки ( в основном там были девчёнки), когда мы в 4 утра собрались домой, умоляли нас ещё остаться. Так что друзья - это сила.

----------


## Курица

Чуть-чуть о себе. Стихотворением...Пойдет?
О,женщина! имя тебе-загадка.
Жизнь - полной мерой:
То горько, то сладко.
То - птица счастья мелькнет вблизи,
А то,разбившись, лежит в грязи...
Находишь силы быть гордой, милой,
Не держишь душу раскрытой настежь...
Улыбкой скрасишь свой день унылый,
И снова мчишься -вперед, за Счастьем!
По-женски тонко подвох увидишь,
Но мудрой будешь, и не обидишь.
Всегда АКТРИСА,всегда играешь!
Находишь больше, чем потеряешь...

----------


## zhak

Всем привет.Меня зовут Лена,живу в Одессе.Не знакомилась и не представлялась по одной  простой причине-чайник я.Слаба,но не безнадежна,не догадалась сюда зайти.
 Закончила музучилище (пианистка) и педин.Работала и жила всюду,где стояли советские войска.О возрасте неохота,но авторы некрологов называют его цветущим.
 На форуме ,если не возражаете,мечтаю поселиться.Вначале просто читала,много интересного,нового.Потом приятно поразила доброжелательность,желание помочь,подсказать,научить.Потом тихонько написала,пообщалась,...потом попросила  -и помогли!!!!
 Я счастлива,что нашла творческих,интересных,классных людей-единомышленников.Торжественно обещаю делиться,помогать чем могу 
и всем ,что знаю(к сожалению,не так много,как многие)

----------


## optimistka17

Ой , Лена! Ну и напугала ж ты меня. Я ж после своего затянувшегося на 3 дня Дня рождения уж было решила, что у меня в глазах двоиться начало... Только потом доперла, что сообщения- близнецы с разной датой отправки...

----------


## Татьянка

> Я ж после своего затянувшегося на 3 дня Дня рождения уж было решила, что у меня в глазах двоиться


:biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## maknata

*optimistka17*,
*Татьянка*,
 Шпакойствие, тока шпакойствие.. уже не двоится:wink: :biggrin:

----------


## джокер

день добрый коллеги!! очень рад что у НАС  есть  место где можно пообщаться. О себе: скоро 40 в творческую работу включился в далеком 1994 гду когда страна нас кинула с зарплатой и надо было выкручиваться. в двоем с женой стали работать (именно работать сами знаете) на свадьбах. На данный момент свадебные вечера (187) юбилеи, фестивали песен, презинтации и так далее.. Сам пою приучил и дочь с сыном в вобщем семейный бизнес, но уже становиться тяжеловато. Люди хотят чего то нового и оригинального. Бальными танцами, цаганями, восточными танцами и т.д. их не удивишь. Что у нас нового на нашем фронте? Городок наш далеко от центра (военный) поэтому киркорова и других артистов заказать нет возможность. посоветуйте что -то новенькое. Готов поделиться опытом.С уважением.

----------


## Татьянка

*джокер*,
 :Pivo:  Добро пожаловать!!!

----------


## zhak

доброе утро,страна!!!!Это было еще одно подтверждение того,что я чайник. Просто пальцем два раза долбанула.Я не знаю,что такое личка,как вы узнаете кого как зовут,как вы делаете всякие фишки и фитюльки на сообщениях,еще не освоила фотошоп.Но я умею резать музыку,шить,рисовать,так что ,если что нужно-я готова.

----------


## optimistka17

ЛеночкаГлавное не расстраиваться. У меня компьютер с прошлого года, интернет с сентября. А вот научилась многому благодаря Форуму.(Я, кстати на день раньше тебя появилась на Форуме)
Во-первых как кого зовут мы узнаем или прочитав раздел" Кто мы" или посмотрев личный профиль. Делается это так. У тебя над фотографией есть маленький треугольник Щелкаешь на него и выскакивают варианты. Если выбрала "Посмотреть личный профиль", то прочтешь все,что человек написал о себе при регистрации. А если выберешь "Отправить личное сообщение", то это и будет,-отправить в личку то, что ты напишешь не всем форумчанам, а конкретно тебе
А что касается вставить всякие фенечки, то можешь начать играться со смайликами Они есть, если ты пишешь свое сообщение, выбрав расширенный режим
 Я еще не очень сама разбираюсь, но попыталась объяснить то, что сама уже освоила:tongue:

----------


## Ильич

> осоветуйте что -то новенькое. Готов поделиться опытом.С уважением.


Здравствуй МУЖЧИНА! ОООО ! МУЖИК! как я рад.... мужик... дай я тебя обниму...!
Все уже насоветовано во всех темах. Читай смотри не захлебнись.. хватит на  многа новых сценариев. если есть конкретный вопрос... задай, получишь конкретный ответ....

----------


## zhak

:Aga:  ЛЮДОЧКА,спасибо.Научусь. :flower:

----------


## maknata

*zhak*,
 Ленусь! Что такое "личка"? Смотри в в правом верхнем углу тебе пишут - добро пожаловать, и там же написано "Личные сообщения" если видишь чёрненькие цифирьки - 1, 2, 3 - щёлкай по ним и ты увидишь кто и что тебе писал. Как отправлять - Люда тебе уже написала.



> как вы делаете всякие фишки и фитюльки на сообщениях


Если хочешь ответить кому-то конкретно - жми на ник возле сообщения, он автоматически вставится в твоё сообщение. Если хочешь что-то цитировать подведи курсор к нужному месту, нажми левую кнопку и веди до того места где заканчивается нужная цитата. Выделиться синим цветом. Потом жамкай на "цитата выдеоеного" и усё в порядке.
Хочешь картинку в автоподпись? Нет проблем. Есть вот такой сайтик с разными смайликами http://smiles.33b.ru/smile.3546.html, заходи, выбирай то что понравится, жми на понравившуюся картинку, выделяй и копируй бибикод, потом заходишь на форуме в свой кабинет, слева в меню выбирай "Изменить автоподпись" и в появившемся окошечке вставляй этот бибикод, можешь там же написать свой ящик, телефон, в общем всё чего душа желает:wink:  И нажимай "сохранить изменения"

----------


## zhak

maknata,Люда,спасибо еще раз за помощь.Главное,мне все это очень нравится.

----------


## Искорка

> Мне кажется, что несколько последних строчек - это и про меня. Оч похоже - стихов почти нет (т.е. таких, хза которые не стыдно), а рифмовочку сварганить - будьте-нате, и понимаю, как от чьего имени...Познакомиться бы...


да, это было бы здорово! 

а где общаться бум?
ася моя 473106734

----------


## Искорка

а вот что интересно, читаю представления тут многих,  думаю: а ведь как с меня списали. Тоже пед закончен. Тоже после первой свадьбы(которая ух, какая смешная была по моим сейчасным взглядам)  в меня поверили и стали звать на банкеты. И нравится этим заниматься (эх, только редко пока получается из-за основной работы).

так что я очень даже в теме с вами)))

----------


## джокер

вечер добрый ильич (если так можно), рад что  хорошо встретил. Сейчас пока конкретно спросить нечего вот попрет бум начну состукиваться. Сценариев и у самого куча а вот конкурсы у же старые и нового немогу найти ( а если попадается то стрем). Всем девчатам  в форуме большое спасибо за общение и тексты, творческих людей много и это приятно.

----------


## БОС

В Харькове, во вторник, состоялась ТАМАДОВКА! Это была пробная, альтернативная, большой Харьковской тамадовке.

----------


## Ильич

В Запорожье тоже в субботу  с успехом прошел *День праздничного работника*
Было это так:
А у нас это случилось спонтанно в последнюю субботу января. Ваш покорный слуга, устав от безделия, пригласил своих друзей музыкантов, опрераторов, фотографов, ведущих, собраться в пиццерии Пау Вау в субботу 26 января. 
Это было не пау, а настоячщее ВАУ! Задушевное общение с пивом, пиццами (сколько их было уже не помню) водкой и прочими салатами настолько согрели души учатников пиршества что в финале все перемешалось, ведущиее сидели онемевшие, поскольку их работу взял на себя музыкант, который как заправский тамада вел стол и говорил тосты, операторы и фотографы ... ПЕЛИ! "Взвейтесь кострами синие ночи... мы пионеры дети рабочих" чем изрядно веселили официантов и клиентов... Пение песен продолжилось и на улице... Праздник удался...

А как в других городах и весях планируется отметить профессиональный праздник?

----------


## Марья

> День праздничного работника


Представляете, я даже понятия не имела, что есть такой праздник... Понятно, что он не календарный, но поскольку в разных регионах и в одно и то же время празднуется, значит, есть какая-то народная дата? Поведайте историю праздника.... очень хочется попраздновать

----------


## Ильич

О празднике все здесь.
http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=58440

----------


## Людок

Здравствуйте всем! Вливаюсь в вашу дружную компанию, если примите:smile:  Зовут меня Людмила, мне 31 год. Родилась я в далеком сибирском селе Бурла  Алтайского края, это 550 верст от Барнаула, в школе была вечной активисткой, организатором всего, всех и вся..С 1 по 10 класс ходила на кружок «Юные мастерицы», спасибо большое моей преподавательнице, теперь руками умею делать ВСЕ! Макраме, выжигание по дереву, по шелку, искусственные цветы, вышивка, вязание, шитье, ну и всякое прочее. Всегда участвовала в театральных постановках, все елки в школе и в районном доме культуры проводились с моим участием (у меня бабушка по маминой линии до сих пор поет в народном хоре, видимо, от нее что-то и передалось). 
	После окончания школы поступила в Барнауле в пединститут на филологический факультет, сразу же пошла в театральную студию(дебютный спектакль ставили по монологу Арканова "Совет дураков")(навсегда в память врезался), где честно отыграла на сцене 2 года, пробовала пойти в народный ансамбль (гордость нашего факультета) сказали, что со слухом проблемы есть, хотя голос хороший. 
	После окончания института осталась работать там же на кафедре русской литературы лаборантом, пробовала работать параллельно и в школе, но когда получила первую зарплату, прослезилась и ушла со школы, хотя было очень жаль с детишками расставаться. Потом был сложный жизненный период, работала и в баре, и гувернанткой, потом получилось так, что попала в торговлю. В 1999 году провела свою первую свадьбу – у подруги. Потом был большой перерыв, и где-то в 2002 году я уже через объявление в газете стала вести свадьбы, все это было, конечно, с минимальным реквизитом и опытом, но людям нравилось, вот я и продолжала это делать. Естественно, что были моменты, когда я выживала только благодаря свадьбам. Потом карьера в торговле пошла в гору, я стала руководителем отдела продаж крупной оптовой компании по продаже детских товаров. Искренне считала, что поприще бизнес-леди – мое и свадьбы вела только когда хорошие знакомые очень-очень просили. Но ситуация резко изменилась после моей собственной свадьбы, которая состоялась чуть больше года назад, когда мне, наблюдая ос стороны за тамадой, хотелось выйти, отодвинуть ее в сторону и самой начать проводить. А я ей ведь и реквизит весь свой предоставила и конкурсы подсказала......... Короче говоря, после своей свадьбы я мужу сказала: «Ни одна пара молодоженов не должна быть разочарована на своей свадьбе. И я это буду делать в меру своих сил!». Но проходило время, а я не предпринимала никаких действий к воплощению своей идеи.
	И вот осенью мне поступил звонок от пары, свадьбу которых я проводила 5 лет назад, с предложением провести свадьбу у их друзей. И вот тут наступил момент истины - загорелись мои глаза огнем предвкушения создания праздника! Всегда была убеждена, что дарить подарки намного приятнее, чем их получать! Началась бурная подготовка к предстоящей свадьбе! И за тот месяц, когда я каждый вечер, просиживая за старенькой ручной машинкой, доставшейся от мамы, шила костюмы, обдумывала новые конкурсы, вспоминала свой прошлый опыт, я для себя решила, что в жизни заниматься нужно тем, к чему лежит душа! А когда я дарю праздник молодоженам, моя душа поет! А что еще нужно для счастья? 
	Благодаря общению с Януськой на ее форуме познакомилась с замечательными людьми, мы ласково друг друга называем «тамадУшечки» - это от слова ДУША! Поэтому принимайте в свою славную дружную семью Тамадушечку из Барнаула :Oj:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Людок, наверное Люда! Я сама здесь недавно и скажу, что тут здорово! Прочла твоё эссе о себе и ещё раз почувствовала, насколько многие здесь близки духовно.



> А когда я дарю праздник молодоженам, моя душа поет! А что еще нужно для счастья?


Это о многих форумчанах! У кого не так. те в этом деле долго не задерживаются или становятся скучными. злобными и вредными. Будем общаться.

----------


## Людок

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 С удовольствием будем общаться :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

Привет, тезка. Друг Яночки-наш друг. На Форуме принимают всех, кто приходит с открытой душой. А у тебя, по глазам видно, сердце доброе...

----------


## Olka

Привет всем! решила и я тут отметиться )))

Меня зовут Ольга. Обитаю в Москве.
Очень люблю устраивать праздники. 
Это не является моей основной работой, а просто приносит удовольствие и радость :)))
на форуме , кстати, довольно давно, но ничего не писала. Сначала вообще заходила только за минусовками, т.к. очень люблю петь :) А потом углядела и этот раздельчик и втянулась :))
Пока в моей копилке всего 2 свадьбы, 2 юбилея, пара корпоративов и новогодний вечер :)) И все это за 1 год :))) 
Так что мне есть чему у вас учиться %)))
Принимайте в дружный коллектив:)

----------


## fena

> Так так так! и кто же еще порадует нас своими откровениями? ЖДУ!!!!


я новичек на форуме и послали меня рассказать о себе чтобы не засоряла темы
А если честно то я не знаю как общаться я только учусь так что не ругайтесь пожалуйста
А о себе могу рассказать не много: зовут меня Надежда в сфере проведения праздников мы с мужем 14 лет сначало начинали с видеосъемки затем купили комплект аппаратуры и начали вести дискотеки ну а 4 года назад я попробовала себя в качестве ведущей у друзей посмотрела на себя со стороны видеосъемки и понеслось... а по образованию я педагог что помогает мне в проведении вечеров я считаю что правильно поставленная речь ведущего и манера поведения это одно из правил тамады

----------


## maxim4ik77

*fena*,
*Людок*,
*Olka*,
Рад новым участникам форума. Приветствие всем!!!

----------


## maknata

*fena*,



> А если честно то я не знаю как общаться


Легко и просто! :wink: И с открытой душой:smile: 
Рады новым участникам! Если чего не знаешь - не стесняйся спросить, всегда поможем чем сможем! :Aga:

----------


## LenZ

Всем привет! Меня зовут Лена. Я зарегистрировалась недавно и всё не было времени написать. Я родом из Моршанска Тамбовской обл. (Татьянке особый привет!). Мне 29 лет, замужем, есть сын Серёга 2 года 9 месяцев. По образованию я учитель иностранных языков. В школе была ещё и массовиком-затейником, вела все мероприятия. Однажды, моя свекровь (она тоже тамада) посоветовала попробовать провести свадьбу, помогла со сценарием. Так и началось. Занимаюсь проведением мероприятий уже 6 лет. Сейчас живу в Подмосковье. Очень рада, что появился такой форум. Здорово! С пустыми руками, как говорится, не ходят, хочу выложить свой сценарий дня энергетика. Подскажите, где.

----------


## Януська

Лена, заходи, дружить будем :))) Вот это  понимаю человек, не с потянутой рукой пришел, уважаю :) А сценарий выложи в тему Профессиональные праздники :)) Добро пожаловать!

----------


## Курица

> да, это было бы здорово! 
> 
> а где общаться бум?
> ася моя 473106734


Уважаемая Искорка, только сейчас увидела это сообщения, прошу прощения, :frown: пока у меня нет АСЬКИ (но уже знаю, что это такое и где взять-прогресс "на лице" в виде красных от компьютера глаз. Я с ним подружилась только в декабре, осваивать как следует не хватает времени.Есть электронка, может,пока это подойдет?
zegunta@mail.ru :Aga:

----------


## fena

спасибо за приветствие, приятно приобретать новых знакомых
тем более через такую сеть общения  :Ok:

----------


## Мишкина

Всем! Всем! Всем! Здравствуйте! Читаю вас уже давно, кажется знаю всех... Читаю и завидую. Завидую по-хорошему, конечно, тому, что вы так тесно друг с другом общаетесь, тому, что вы все такие замечательные и доброжелательные. Очень хочется, как говорится, "влиться" в ваш коллектив. Начну с благодарности всем, чьими интересными материалами я "нагло" долгое время пользовалась, не делясь своими. Может быть и я вам еще пригожусь. Я люблю быть полезной. 
Я - Света. Работаю в Доме культуры. Живу в Курганской области. Закончила училище - учитель музыки, Челябинскую Академию культуры - режиссер массовых праздников. Об этой профессии с детства не мечтала, просто так сложилась жизнь, пришлось учиться и приспосабливаться. Мечта моя была стать врачом, а один музыкальный работник однажды, когда я пришла к нему в муз. студию (петь вседа очень хотелось) сказал, что у меня нет ни слуха, ни голоса. Я поверила и забыла обо всем на много лет. А потом меня просто пригласили на работу, я просто согласилась и пошло-поехало. Сейчас работаем с мужем - он-звукооператор, я - ведущая. И пою уже много лет, говорят ничего, с мужем дуэтом тоже поем. Опыт у меня не такой уж и большой, но кое-чем тоже могу поделиться, собственно для чего я и здесь - чем могу, тем помогу, чего не умею, то спрошу. Будем знакомы?

----------


## Петровна

*Мишкина*,

Будем!!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Olka*,
*fena*,
*Мишкина*,
*LenZ*,

Ждём  ваших выссказываний, ваших наработок, ваших идей и предложений, которые всем миром можно развить дальше!

----------


## Татьянка

> Я родом из Моршанска Тамбовской обл. (Татьянке особый привет!).


 :Vah:   :Ok:  Землячка!!!! Привет!!! :flower:  




> Сейчас живу в Подмосковье


:wink:  А где именно?

----------


## Анюша

*Мишкина*,
 будем...

----------


## Марья

*Мишкина*,
 Светлана, привет! Я тоже выходец из Челябинского "кулька":biggrin: Давно закончила? И где именно в куриганской области ты живешь?

----------


## Мишкина

> *Мишкина*,
>  Светлана, привет! Я тоже выходец из Челябинского "кулька":biggrin: Давно закончила? И где именно в куриганской области ты живешь?


Спасибо всем, кто со мной поздоровался! Не ожидала, что так быстро и гостеприимно. 
Марья! Привет, коллега! Закончила в 2005 году, а ты когда? У кого училась? Живу в городе Куртамыше, правда его городом трудно назвать, но живем, работаем. Как говорится, где родился - там и пригодился. Очень рада знакомству!

----------


## Искорка

Ну, и мне тогда разрешите передать своим землячкам привет

----------


## Марья

*Искорка*,
 А ты откуда?

----------


## Искорка

С Урала мы, с Урала. С Южного

----------


## Марья

> С Урала мы, с Урала. С Южного


Вау!!! Челябинск!!! И тоже кулек?



> Марья! Привет, коллега! Закончила в 2005 году, а ты когда? У кого училась?


я давно закончила, аж в 1989м... И училась не на культпросвете, а на библиотечном...

----------


## Искорка

педагог я и экономист:smile:, соотвтетсвенно и ВУЗы другие

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Девочки! Привет! Молодцы, что присоединяетесь!
Вперёд и с песТней!
А мы тока радоваться за вса будем Усе вместе!

----------


## Анюша

Ха-ха , а я тоже из кулька, правда минского.... НО кулек, он и в африке кулек....

----------


## Очарование

*Людок*,
*Мишкина*,
*Курица*,
 Очень рада всех приветствовать!!! Вливайтесь! У насздесь хорошо и уютно!!! Будем дружить!!!!

----------


## Pugachiha

И я "кулёк" закончила в 1989 году :smile: В дипломе написано: культпросветработник, специализация - руководитель духового оркестра. Основной инструмент - фо-но и кларнет, но и на других духовых играла когда-то...
Даже не знала, что культпросвет везде - "кулёк"! :Vah:  Всё-таки, как много у нас общего! :flower:

----------


## Орбита

*Pugachiha*,
 "Кулек" - это культпросветучилище. Во всяком случае, так у нас всегда называли. А вот Институт Культуры... это уже не "кулек". Правда, сейчас его называют Академией Искусств! А для нас как был Институт Культуры так и остался. Помните: "Дорогой мой институт, институт Культуры. Поступала умная, выпускаюсь дурой". К чему это я?... Ностальгия.

----------


## Януська

В тему воспомнился анекдот: 
Звонит мужик по телефону: 
- Алло! Это аптека?
- Слышь, ты урод, у тя чо руки не оттуда растут? Ты чо, мля, не видишь своими глазенками, какой номер набираешь? Какая нахрен аптека - это институт Культуры :biggrin:

----------


## Pugachiha

А у нас такой вариант:
- Алло! Это прачечная?
- &уячечная! Это Дом Культуры!:biggrin: 




> "Кулек" - это культпросветучилище.


А я про культпросветучилище и говорю :Aga:

----------


## maknata

А у меня хоть и Киевский институт культуры, я его тоже любя "кульком" называю.... Эх, так хочется хоть на несколько дней вернуться в те студенческие дни.... Вот несколько фоток тех времён... Затерялась я как то, даже ничего о своих одногрупниках не знаю..а вдруг кто то кого то узнает?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*maknata*,

Для этого есть замечательный сайт одноклассников. Я за 10 лет учёбы в школе сменила 6 школ в разных городах + 5 лет института. И сейчас общаемся с теми, кого не чаяла встретить, даже с кем училась, живя в Туркемении.

----------


## maknata

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Да там я уже давно зарегилась.. ток вот чёт наши туда не ходють..:frown:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*maknata*,

На этом сайте конечно общается больше молодёжь. наверное, просто у них более свободный доступ к компьютеру. Кто постарше не все им владеют. Но тем не менее постепенно появляются и мои старые друзья. Учась в школе я в Артеке была. Так даже оттуда постепенно сейчас люди выплывают. Терпение и только терпение!

----------


## Орбита

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 А училась в каком институте? В каком городе?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Орбита*,

Йошкар-Ола, Мар.ГУ

Чем вызван интерес?

----------


## Dium

Хотелось бы и мне написать, что я из "кулька" :smile: да только в свое время не пустили меня поступать. И пошла я в учителя:) получила свой красный дипломчик. А по специальности ни одного дня не проработала. Специальность хоть и востребованная-украинский язык, литература, румынский язык. О последнем - молчу:biggrin: - для Румынии готовилась :). 
А вот до того, как стала вести праздники, преподавала курсы ПК и в бухгалтерии работала. Одна отдушина была- вечером в театре. И только 1 год назад решилась - буду работать там, где мне нравится! И на работу ходить, как на праздник! Вот моя мечта по поводу работы сбылась! Я работаю в avent-агенстве "Жемчужина-Юга". Основатель- воспитанница школы Князева. Директор с большой буквы! Я стояла у истоков агенства, начала работать с первого дня существования его! 
Теперь моя мечта- тоже пройти курс обучения в школе Князева!

----------


## Януська

> Теперь моя мечта- тоже пройти курс обучения в школе Князева!


Нет ничего невозможного :) Я к нему в апреле еду :)

----------


## Раюшка

Снова зашла в эту темку, чтобы подсмотреть телеХВончики коллег из Украины и выложить свои. Думаю, коллегам из одного гУсударста проСЧе общаться по мобильному, т.к. в пределах одной сети тарифы на разговоры копеечные.
Мои телефоны: МТС - 8-050-336-16-44
Киевстар: 8-067-729-35-81
Лайф (временный) 8-063-293-64-85.

Всех люблю и жду звонков, а также выложенных номеров телефонов!
Это касается Светы-Dium, Ланы (Запах Дождя), Оксаны БОС, Olgaleona, ... Простите, если кого-то забыла... Телефоны Ильича, Людмилы-оптимистки, Макнаты у меня уже есть... С Леночкой-Zhak уже познакомились лично (от знакомства с ней я в полном восторге). С Хухрындиком тоже уже знакомы, самые приятные вЧеПатления...

Всем  :Pivo:  и :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Крымчанка

Всем привет из солнечного Крыма!Делаю первую попытку присоединиться к разговору.В виду отсутствия опыта работы с компом,боюсь что не получится.Ну попытка-не пытка!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Приветствую солнечный Крым! Всё получится, не боги горшки обжигают!

----------


## Dium

*Крымчанка*, Рады привествовать Вас в теплом, добродушном мире plus-msk!!!!!  не сможете- поможем!!!!

----------


## Кармелита

Страшно рада нашему форуму, целиком присоединяюсь ко всем словам всех!Работаю в муз. школе по классу фортепиано,люблю: петь арии ,романсы, попсу, народное.,заниматься вост. танцами, кошек, цветы,шить,...а больше всего зажигать праздник своей энергией и эмоциями.За это люди благодарны и я :smile: 
Много планов ,огромная жажда познавать новое, совершенствоваться...
Все мне стали просто родными, а в нашем деле в своём городе таковых не найдёшь, увы.Выходит-дружить мы можем только лишь на расстоянии.
Но мы должны встречаться-это точно!!! Я с вами, я всех люблю!!! :flower:

----------


## Кармелита

*Я тысячами душ живу в сердцах, всех любящий - а значит я не прах!*

----------


## Крымчанка

Получилось!Но второе послание не прошло-на ошибках учатся.Представляюсь.Зовут меня Зоя.Где живу-понятно.Не чтитаю себя профессиональной ведущей,хотя и занимаюсь этим делом с 1988г.Была у нас такая фирма "Свято".Предложили попробовать.Получилось,наверно,ведь не выгнали.Вот с тех пор уйти не могу.Фирмы уже давно нет,а я на "вахте".Нравится мне это дело.Я называю это хобби.Основная профессия медсестра-массажист.Так что летом я работаю по профессии,а в межсезонье-занимаюсь хобби.Пусть у меня не много заказов,но это приносит мне массу положительных эмоций,да ещё и пополнение в семейный бюджет.Сама я не умею сочинять сценарии,писать стихи,но сложить из готового материала,чуть переделать под заказчика-это можно.Имею массу литературы для ведущих,но благодаря форуму и форумчанам имею не паханное поле для творчества.Спасибо всем за бесценную информацию.Освоюсь в темах форума-обязательно поделюсь своим материалом-может кому-то пригодится.Спасибо за внимание!Ну,что принимаете в свой отряд?

----------


## Dium

*Крымчанка*, ласкаво просимо! добро пожаловать!

----------


## romashakun

Хочу тоже представиться. Читаю на форуме уже давно, не могла писать, так как сломала руку. Сейчас немного уже могу писать. Зовут меня Людмила. Живу я в городе Тирасполь, это который в Приднестровье, короче сепаратисты мы. Окончила Кишиневский институт искусств. Работала во Дворце Республики, сейчас занимаюсь только свадьбами. Город у нас маленький, поэтому приходиться все время менять программы, тут же воруют. Я бы тоже это делала, но брать то нечего.  Поэтому варилась в собственном соку, правда очень много сидела в интернете, искала и случайно вышла на форум, чему очень рада. Работаю со своими музыкантами, очень ими довольна. Муж и сын мне не помогают, так как они врачи . Ну вот и все про себя, буду очень рада, если возьмете меня в свою команду и если я с вами подружусь.

----------


## Ильич

> приходиться все время менять программы, тут же воруют


Мы договорились называть это творческим заимствованием...
Берите отсюда все что можете унести заимствовать Вам не перезаимствовать...
А Тирасполе я был.. вино, брынза, женщины.. самые красивые в мире!

----------


## optimistka17

> Тирасполе я был.. вино, брынза, женщины.. самые красивые в мире!
> __________________


Ой, Ильич, а небось Раюшке в Одессе скажешь, что лучшие в мире женщины в Одессе



> буду очень рада, если возьмете меня в свою команду и если я с вами подружусь.


 Ты видишь, тезка, мы уже с тобою дружим. Ты только руки больше не ломай...

----------


## Инна Р.

> буду очень рада, если возьмете меня в свою команду и если я с вами подружусь.


 :flower:  Дружим!

----------


## Раюшка

> Ой, Ильич, а небось Раюшке в Одессе скажешь, что лучшие в мире женщины в Одессе


Я скажу больше: пусть попробует НЕ СКАЗАТЬ, что лучшие в мире женщины - в Одессе!:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Раюшка

> буду очень рада, если возьмете меня в свою команду и если я с вами подружусь.


Соседка, и я очень рада!!! Выздоравливай!

----------


## Sens

*romashakun*,
 Добро пожаловать  :flower:

----------


## Орбита

*romashakun*,

Последние руки беречь надо! Они нам еще сгодятся! 
Хорошо, когда человек представляется и дружбу предлагает.
Здесь всем новичкам рады. Хотя, ты уже и не новичок, вроде...
Давай к нам в компашку!

----------


## Ольвия

Позвольте и мне представится. Я Ольга. По образованию учитель-филолог. Основное место работы - школа (работаю там заучем по воспитательной работе). Также я  -   солистка джаз-клуба, пишу сценарии КВНов, разрабатываю социологические тренинги, пишу авторские песни, придумываю и озвучиваю рекламу и т.д. Ведущей работаю около 7 лет. Из них 2 года - так себе, несерьезно, а потом состыковалась с кумом, и теперь мы работаем в паре, поем вместе, а веду я. 
С этим сайтом я знакома уже давно, но заходила сюда только в поисках музыки. К форумам относилась скептически, но про *такие возможности* общения однодумцев даже и не подозревала. Так что всем форумчанам - мое громкое БРАВО!!! :Ok:   :flower:   :Pivo:  
А это я   :Oj:

----------


## Януська

*Ольвия*,
 И ты только сейчас представляешься??? Я вообще была уверена что ты с нами уже давным-давно :))))

----------


## Ольвия

> *Ольвия*,
>  И ты только сейчас представляешься???  :))))


Я с вами месяц. Но все это время присматривалась, приживусь ли?  И скажу откровенно, теперь без вас уже не могу.  Так что я с ВАМИ!!!

----------


## Самаряночка

Да....., (вздыхаю я ), а Никита Михалков как-то сказал, что красивые женщины живут в Самаре!:rolleyes: Но я, вообще за то, чтобы красивых женщин было много по всей земле!!! Позвольте и мне представиться, меня зовут Мария, просто Мария. Я ваша коллега из города Самара. Это город, где самый большой в мире вокзал, это Родина шоколадных конфет марки "Россия", это Жигулёвский пивзавод, а также город, по соседству с которым выпускаю автмобили марки "Жигули". Ну, а ещё - это прекрасный город, где течёт матушка-Волга, есть великолепные парки, скверы и живут очень гостеприимные люди. Будете у нас в городе, приезжайте в гости! Встретим с душой! 
Если говорить о себе, то могу сказать, что я окончила Самарскую Академию культуры и Искусств с красным дипломом, работала долгое время во Дворце пионеров, затем во Дворце Торжеств, а теперь тружусь на вольных хлебах. Ведущей праздников работаю вот уже 10 лет. Работу свою очень люблю.  Со мной работает диджей, который является соведущим наших программ. То бишь у нас творческий дуэт. Мы вместе поём, он ведёт музыкальную часть, я всё остальную. Ещё с нами рабоате помощница, которая помогает с реквизитом, выносит призы, переодевает гостей на костюмированные конкусры. А ещё она будующий хореограф и мы хотим создать свой шоу-балет, который будет оформлять танцевально тематические вечеринки, да и просто банкеты! Вот кратенько о себе. Об остальном расскажу в процессе нашего общения, если вы меня примите в свой круг. Хочу сказать, что читаю ваш форум давно, но всё не решалась вклиниться, теперь захотелось. Спасибо всем! Здоров, что есть такой клуб единомышленников. Надеюсь, мой опыт тоже кому то пригодиться! С удовольствием поделюсь своими наработками! :Aga:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*romashakun*,
Извини, что в другой темке сказала, что не знаю имени. Вот теперь вижу, Людмила, очень приятно.
Самаряночка - Мария, приятно, когда так подробно о себе. Но где фото красивой женщины из Самары? Открыла страничку, фото у Людмилы появилось, а я думаю, вот ещё кто-то новенький. А оказывается не совсем новенькая. Желаю всем вам здесь комфорта!

----------


## Самаряночка

VETER NAMERENJA, я обязательно размещу свою фотку! Спасибо за теплые слова! :Aga:

----------


## Самаряночка

Вот и разместила! Ну это так, на скорую руку. Есть и другие шедевры! Пусть пока повесит эта фотка!

----------


## Ильич

> Также я  -   солистка джаз-клуба,


Мой респект! :flower:

----------


## Ильич

> Со мной работает диджей, который является соведущим наших программ. То бишь у нас творческий дуэт. Мы вместе поём, он ведёт музыкальную часть, я всё остальную. Ещё с нами рабоате помощница, которая помогает с реквизитом, выносит призы, переодевает гостей на костюмированные конкусры.


Ой мне бы помошницу... чтоб значить  выносила... и заносила...
Красота! Как Вам это удается?

----------


## Олесинья

Привет. Рада с вами познакомится. Меня зовут Олеся мне 23 года. Живу в московской области в п. Ватутинки. На форум попала случайно. Но выйти отсюда не смогла, так как нашла для себя очень много полезной и интересной информации. Я провожу свадьбы, точнее только начала. Получилось все случайно. Ко мне пришла подруга и попросила провести у нее свадьбу. Я согласилась. Долго готовилась, пересмотрела все свадьбы друзей, которые у меня были. Изучала технику ведения каждого ведущего. Потом поняла, что все надо сделать так, как я это вижу. Волнение было ужасное. Но когда я начала говорить первый тост, я увидела, что людям стало интересно. Они меня слушали. Свадьба прошла на Ура!!! Все были довольны. И тогда я поняла, что мне это нравится. Через некоторое время пришла моя подруга и сказала, что у нее есть для меня заказик. Её знакомая попросила меня провести свадьбу. Пока я только начинаю, но не собираюсь останавливаться. Я надеюсь, что вы примете меня в свои ряды.:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Меня зовут Олеся мне 23 года.


Олеся - какое то волшебное имя! Знаю нескольских женщин, которых так же зовут - все они ОЧЕНЬ успешные! Поэтому нисколько не сомневаюсь, что у тебя все получится!  :flower:  А мы чем сможем, поможем!

----------


## Самаряночка

Ильич, идея с помощницей пришла совсем недавно. Уровень программ растёт, поэтому метаться раздавать призы, переодевать гостей, при этом оставляя виновников торжества и и других гостей в одиночку, уже стало не солидно, поэтому и нашлась помощница.  Да к тому же, как я уже писала, она будующий хореограф и на неё у меня дополнительные виды в плане хореографии. А ей интересно, да и неплохая прибавка к стипендии.

----------


## Ларисочка

А я эксплуатирую детский труд :Aga:  ,т.е. работаю с дочуней. И сплю и вижу,когад она меня полностью заменит на этом поприще.Но ей пока 13 лет....

----------


## Ильич

> Но ей пока 13 лет....


Не заметишь как время пролетит....

----------


## Раюшка

М-да... Если проводишь банкеты для людей, для которых в первую очередь важен вопрос "Скока?", как раз возьмёшь тут АЖ двух помощниц... Тот случай...:wink:

----------


## Инна Р.

Раюшка, :flower:  - это тебе, по поводу фото!!! Очень рада тебя увидеть!

----------


## Раюшка

Инночка, спасибо!

----------


## Ольвия

*Раюшка*,  :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## Януська

ООООО, ну наконец-то :) теперь видят мои очи :))) Раюшка, поздравляю с переходом из инкогнито :)

----------


## Раюшка

:biggrin: Просто на старой аватарке было фото букета с моего прошлогоднего дня рождения - стоКА роз, скоКА лет. Сегодня количество роз должно увеличиться...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Самаряночка*,
Действительно, интересные женщины живут в Самаре! :flower:  

*Раюшка*,
Милая и очаровательная. Срочно бегу в поздравлялку! :Vah:

----------


## Фея хорошего настроения

Представляюсь: Я. Ушакова Светлана, ведущая города Запорожье.Давно читаю сообщения вашего форума,спасибо,во многом очень помогло.С некоторыми форумчанами уже даже знакома лично,благодаря Ильичу.У меня была встреча наших запорожских ведущих,на которую презжала Оптимистка,а затем мы ездили в Харьков,где позакомились с Оксаной-БОС и Ладой-Запах дождя.Замечательные,гостеприимные девчонки.Время так быстро пролетело,что даже не заметили.Может быть 22  марта познакомлюсь у Оптимистки с Макнатой,как карта ляжет.

----------


## Dium

*Олесинья*, умничка!
А меня вот просят молодые 29 марта провести их свадьбу. Видели как работаю 8 марта. Но я свадьбы никогда не вела!!!  :Vah:  И как почитала, сколько всего нужно знать тамаде!!! нет, я наверное откажусь. Что делать первые 2 часа , я вообще не имею представления.:eek:  На форуме загляну в темку Сценарий проведения свадеб , все такие умнички! Столько всего знаете  :flower:   А мне даже начинать страшно! Вот уже два дня в состоянии- Быть или не быть?!kuku  Эээх....:frown:

----------


## Самаряночка

Dium, если хотите заняться проведение праздников всерьёз, если без этого не можете жить, если это смысл Вашего бытия, если Вы всегда об этом мечтали, то тогда стоит этим заняться и втянуться в это увлекательнейшее приключение по волнам хорошего настроения, радости и счастья! Именно это побудило меня стать ведущей, да я думаю, многие ведущие, с которыми Вы уже, возможно, познакомились здесь на форуме, руководствовались такими мыслями и желаниями. Этим поистине надо болеть.!!! :Aga:   Но не всё так безоблачно, есть и подводные камни и самое галвное в нашем деле, нужно быть тонким психологом, а опыт придёт, конечно, при наличии огромного желания! Желаю удачи!:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Вот уже два дня в состоянии- Быть или не быть?! Эээх....


Обязательно быть!!!!!!!!!! Ничего сложного - свадьба! Встреча, вступление, знакомство, тост за молодых от родителей, ответное слово родителям от молодых, поздравление свидетелей, тост за свидетелей, первый свадебный танец, чуть танцев, пару игор. Вот и два часа! Другое дело, что ни один из этих моментов не должен быть сухим - обязательно интересным и веселым . Вот так по пунктам набирай материлы для каждого из них! Чего не найдешь - спроси, ты же знаешь, тебе све помогут! Главное не бойся и не отказывайся! Когда то нужно начинать - и хорошо начинать с людьми, которые УЖЕ к тебе хорошо относятся! Удачи тебе и спрашивай!:smile:

----------


## Раюшка

Я тобой не устаю восхищаться: такая продвинутая, такая креативная, новые идеи так и брызжут... И ты боишься?! 
Да у тебя не просто всё получится.... у тебя зашибенно всё получится! :Ok:

----------


## Dium

*innca*,*Самаряночка*, ой, девчонки, голова кругом! мне эту свадьбу еще и декорировать, еще и этикетки, пригласительные делать kuku Решила для себя, хорошо  подготовиться - не успею, а делать на тяп-ляп, то лучше никак! На следующий заказ рискну :smile:

----------


## Dium

*Раюшка*, просто само слово СВАДЬБА!- для меня что-то этакое!!!! Не то что вечеринка на дискотеке, либо праздничная программа бара. Ведение свадьбы, мне кажется, предполагает знание традиций, обычаев, красивых стихов, присказок и т.п. Прямо аж депрессия напала :frown: Или временно энергия иссякла :rolleyes: - после 8 Марта 7 детских днюх было kuku

----------


## Инна Р.

В темке Сценарии свадьбы напиши - что именно ты не знаешь! Выберешь самые интересные предложения и маленько где надо подучишь, где надо переделаешь и все!!! Приступай к подготовке и спрашивай!:smile:

----------


## Ольвия

*Dium,* первый шаг всегда сложный. Но зато потом ты не пожалеешь!!!:smile:  А на форуме много людей, которые ВСЕГДА готовы помочь и ответить на любой вопрос. МЫ с тобой!!! :Aga:

----------


## Ильич

> Раюшка, просто само слово СВАДЬБА!- для меня что-то этакое!!!! Не то что вечеринка на дискотеке, либо праздничная программа бара. Ведение свадьбы, мне кажется, предполагает знание традиций, обычаев, красивых стихов, присказок и т.п. Прямо аж депрессия напала  Или временно энергия иссякла  - после 8 Марта 7 детских днюх было


А для меня вечеринка -депресняк! А свадьба тфу!
Конечно берись за свадьбу!
Сначало тяжело - гдето первые 10, а потом ерунда! Главное не репертуар, а то что внутри нас!
С тобой все впорядке!
Обязательно бери свадьбу! и НЕ БЗДО!

----------


## Инна Р.

> гдето первые 10,


Боюсь, что она поймет неправильно - первые 10 МИНУТ ! Не надо девочку пугать!:biggrin:

----------


## Dium

*Ольвия*, *innca*, *Раюшка*, спасибки за поддержку!!!! я Вас всех обожаю!!! аж появился стимул и хочеться закричать, как мой крестник  5-летний играя за компом, кричит: "В атаку" :)))))
*Раюшка*, крестник тож с Одессы:) буду у них в гостях, тебе позвоню.

----------


## Dium

*Ильич*,*innca*, да в том то и дело, что с болтологией  у меня все ок!Сколько раз замечала себя, даже когда в театре играла, стоит перед началом минуток 2-3 потрястись, а потом на одном дыхании весь спектакль! Да и праздники вот 3 штуки уже позади- новогодняя ночь, 14 февраля, 8 марта- страшно первых 5-8 минут, а потом снимает все рукой. Уже поняла чего боюсь, не сколько второй половины праздника- там уже будет точно как на вечеринках- конкурсы, танцы, а начало-и в конце- обряд с фатой и проводы молодоженов. 
Вообщем, чтобы не выглядело все мною сказанное голословно, я обрабатываю весь материал с моих книг, сайтов и т.п. на этой неделе, а потом надеюсь на Вашу помощь, подсказать че выкинуть, а че добавить! ок?

----------


## Ильич

> Вообщем, чтобы не выглядело все мною сказанное голословно, я обрабатываю весь материал с моих книг, сайтов и т.п. на этой неделе, а потом надеюсь на Вашу помощь, подсказать че выкинуть, а че добавить! ок?


Возми идею Марьи - КАРТОЧКИ. Составь много законченых эпизодов...И всегда нужный под рукой.. Не делай один сценарий это право неудобно. В теме сценарии были всевозможные расклады что за чем делать -структура вечера... не найдешь -подскажем...
Не бойся пауз - на свадьбе это даже полезно ...
Главное толкнуть первый тост и влить первую рюмку, а дальше проще....

----------


## optimistka17

Светик! Срочно сообщи мне свой домашний адрес. Я завтра же скопирую парочку свадеб и вышлю тебе диски . И напиши мне номер своего мобильного телефона. Я смогу тебя проконсультировать толково. Ни в коем случае не отказывайся!

----------


## Ильич

*optimistka17*,
Прочти пост 360.
И чего мне это стоило....

----------


## Dium

*optimistka17*, *Ильич*,  :Ok:  постараюсь разобраться в кухне под названием "СВАДЬБА" :smile:

----------


## olgaring

*Dium*,
посмотри здесь, может тебе что-нибудь пригодится. Случайно сегодня наткнулась.
Знаешь , о тебе создалось уже впечатление девочки- зажигалочки, но ещё мне видится в тебе какой-то стержень что ли . У тебя всё получится , правы все наши форумчане. Не дрейфь , мы с тобой!!! :Ok:

----------


## Dium

> *Dium*,
> посмотри здесь, может тебе что-нибудь пригодится. Случайно сегодня наткнулась.


А где здесь???? на форуме?

----------


## olgaring

*Dium*,
 Ради Бога, извини за невнимательность . Оказывается не прикрепила ссылку . Вот она . Не обижайся.
http://www.budetveselo.ru/scenarii8.php

----------


## Dium

Пишу отчет, как состоялась моя первая встреча с молодыми. :smile: 
Спасибо Людмиле, Раюшке, Ларисочке и всем всем девчонкам, которые мне помогли на сегодня подготовиться! Я им все красиво расписала и записала. Им понравилось все. А мне тоже было приятно до одного момента..... Я когда услышала потом от них....., сразу пропало желание браться за свадьбу. Причем интуиция мне подсказывала, что это не мой заказ, в котором я должна дебютировать. Но совесть и желание попробовать вести свадьбы не позволяла сразу сказать "нет".
Ну так вот, после нашего разговора, невеста говорит, что им еще месяц назад отказали 4 ведущих. Я спросила, а можно узнать причину. Причина такова "Эти ведущие в вашем городе сильно много просят за работу, можно подумать они звезды шоу-бизнеса" (дословно пишу :biggrin: ). Я знаю расценки практически всех ведущих, потому что они сотрудничают с нашим агентством. 
Дальше "Нам такие цены не подходят. За эту цену они должны, даже было сказано, не должны, а обязаны работать и первый и второй день у нас на свадьбе." 
Мне стало интересно, сколько же им ведущие сказали стоит провести свадьбу. Вообщем, в ходе нашего разговора я называю цену нашего агентства. И оговариваю, что агентство еще берет % за предоставляемые услуги. Они услышали за процент и сказали, что ладно уж с оплатой ведущей - я им подхожу, но если не от агентства работать. Мол, они не видят смысла платить %. А я, простите, работаю только от агентства, а сама по себе никогда не работала и работать не буду. Вообщем, пришлось сказать им НЕТ. Экономят на спичках, а покупают.... :biggrin: Ну значит не мой это заказ и усе тут  :Aga:  
Зато у меня появилась уверенность благодаря форуму, и уже к концу рабочего дня  пришли отличные парень с девушкой и сделали заказ на май месяц. Вот к этой свадьбе я успею подготовиться со всей душой! 
И пусть дебют откладывается пока, зато потом это будет на должном уровне и в компании хороших людей!!!!

----------


## Dium

Пришла домой вся на эмоциях :biggrin:  Незнаю, понятно ли описала ?!:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

Светик! 
Давай все же уйдем из темы Кто мы? И будем обсуждать твою предстоящую свадьбу либо в беседке, либо в разделе Ищу, прошу...,где уже начали разговор...

----------


## Dium

*optimistka17*, ок! уже нельзя перенести написанное? может модераторы могут тут удалить, а в нужную темку перенести.

----------


## Dium

*olgaring*,  :Ok:  какие интересные идеи для сценариев!!!! Супер, супер, супер!!!!! и как Вы только такие "клады" находите?!!! Спасибки!!!  :flower:

----------


## Ильич

*Девочки! Марш в беседку!* Люди представляются здесь, а вы тут о своем, о женском...

----------


## maknata

> Может быть 22 марта познакомлюсь у Оптимистки с Макнатой,как карта ляжет


Светуль, а мы эту карту как захотим, так и положим:biggrin:  до 22 осталось совсем ничего, так что ишо- чуть-чуть и БУМ ЗНАКОМЫ!:wink:

----------


## Фея хорошего настроения

*maknata*,
 :br:  Бум знакомы и карту положим,если сама не ляжет.Главное желание,а уж этого желания хоть отбавляй

----------


## Sens

*Фея хорошего настроения*,
 Светлана, невероятно рада Вас видеть!
Кстати, отлично выглядите! :Ok:

----------


## Sens

Уважаемые коллеги! Разрешите репрезентовать вам одну из лучших ведущих Запорожья - Светлану (Фея хорошего настроения). Я лично видела её работу. Принимайте, любите и жалуйте!

----------


## Фея хорошего настроения

Привет Анечка и привет всем коллегам по трудному,веселому и  безумно увлекательному цеху.Аня спасибо за добрые слова.Мне конечно же приятно их читать.Буду стараться так держаться и заряжаться бодростью от общения с вами всеми:rolleyes:

----------


## Курица

Дорогие друзья! 24 марта нам с Инной удалось встретиться у нее св Санкт-Петербурге, меня туда занесло случайным ветром-проводить свадьбу друга моего сына ( он три года назад на одной из свадеб, где был в качестве гостя, взял с меня честное пионерское. что я и ЕГО ЖЕНЮ).И знаете-за полчаса до отъезда я скинула Инне сообщение о возможности встретиться. не поверите-звонок раздался по мобильному тут же, пока я выключала комп. Нашей встрече суждено было продолжаться около 2 часов. но я сразу убедилась, что мы с Инной - "одной крови", что встречаться НУЖНО,ПОЛЕЗНО И ПРИЯТНО!!! А сколько усилий и времени она отдает подготовке реквизита (см. ее дуги в цветочках на нашей фотографии в разделе"Место встречи...")
Привет, Инна! Обещание выполняю - маска  Курицы снята!Надеюсь на встречу в солнечном "Скобаристане". Форумчане, кто будет в моей стороне (наш городок знаменит своим Свято-Успенским Псково-Печерским монастырем, одним из 7 чудес России) - жду сообщения о времени - встречу гарантирую.

----------


## 2204

Добрый день всем! Спасибо за помощь. Меня зовут Елена, живу в Харьковской области в небольшом, но уютном городке. Работаю в кафе музыкантом и тамадой. Очень люблю петь, принимаю участие во всех городских мероприятиях, хотя мне уже за 40, все бегаю, кручусь, говорят, на свои года не выгляжу, но года берут свое, как не крути. Свадьбы и др. мероприятия веду более 10 лет, отпеваю, обыгрываю все почти сама, помогает муж. У нас вся семья поющая, сын с нами работал, потом женился, уехал  в Харьков. Не смотря на годы стараюсь держать руку на пульсе. Буду рада нашему знакомству. От сценариев до фонограм могу поделиться. Удачи!

----------


## Татьянка

> Буду рада нашему знакомству.


:wink:  :flower:   вливайся

----------


## Ильич

*2204*,
 Веселая женщина, с нумером....
Дай я тебя родывлюся... да згинет тьма!

----------


## 2204

То що, роздивився? Товаришувати будемо?

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*2204*,
 ЗЫ!)))))))
Ну то, шо не 3030 мы бачимо! 
А цифирь означает, шо така ж как и Ильич (который Ленин!) - день в день!)))))) Свадебный вождь!)))))Присоединяйся, рада видеть!

----------


## Ильич

> То що, роздивився? Товаришувати будемо?


А як же! Авжеж!

----------


## 2204

pypss
Да, ты действительно права. Это день моего рождения, уже не за горами, оттого и Лена. Раньше  этот праздник был в радость, а теперь не очень....
Присоединяюсь с радостью! Всем удачи!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Привет, Инна! Обещание выполняю - маска Курицы снята!


Умница, Танюша! А ты уже знаешь, что там у вас целый фестиваль планируется! Ты оказалась в гуще событий! Весь форум к вам съедится!:smile:  Так что в реале со многими познакомишься!

----------


## Ильич

> Раньше  этот праздник был в радость, а теперь не очень....


*До сорока лет день рожденья празднуют, а после сорока отмечают....*
Ильич, мысль №20654

----------


## ларка

Мне тоже хочеться представиться, а то я себя чувствую шпионом уже больше месяца, всё учусь,учусь и учусь,спасибо огромное всем вам.Зовут меня Лариса,родилась в Казахстане,училась в Питере,а с 1994 года живу ,в Германии в 9 км от Баден-Бадена. Всё похоже на многие сообщени,тоже была активным пионером,со школы на внеклассные мероприятия вместо классного руководителя готовила класс к выступлениям, в Питере занималась в студии художественного слова, у очень талантливого педогога М.Ю. Караджа .Первый раз попробовала себя в роли ведущей 2001 году ,до недавнего времени это было хобби,сейчас я пытаюсь всё это поставить на более профессиональные рельсы, и материал к которому я получила доступ благодаря этому форуму, мне очень в этом помогает.Мне всегда в жизни везло на учителей, и  вот когда я начала заниматься таким делом,что вроде в нём учителей быть не может ,мне и тут повезло ,я попала на этот форум.Ну вот вообщем-то и всё  постараюсь органично влиться в ваш коллектив.

----------


## optimistka17

Привет новичек! Рады видеть тебя , вышедшую из шпионов. Ты уж больше не прячься...

----------


## olgaring

Лариса , рада тебя приветствовать! Добро пожаловать !

----------


## Курица

> Само ,что дерево трясти,в срок яблоко спадает спелое.....
> М.Цветаева.


Лариса! привет! Очень хорошая цитата из замечательного стихотворения!
Присоединяйся - на форуме интересно общаться, можно "себя посмотреть и других показать"... :Ok:

----------


## ларка

Cпасибо, за радушный приём!

----------


## Владленыч

Приветствую, всех "жителей", сего достопримечательного форума! 
Для себя «открыл» этот сайт ещё в прошлом году, но из-за катастрофической нехватки времени, дочитал эту ветку только сегодня!
Меня зовут Олег, фамилия - Переверзев, отчество Владленович. Родился 7 ноября 1966 года, в городе Бобруйске, в Беларуси. С 1987 года проживаю и тружусь в славном граде Владимире, что в 180 км. от Москвы. Приехал во Владимир работать артистом хора в Государственный вокально-хореографический ансамбль "Русь", Владимирской областной филармонии. Через некоторое время понял, что "Карузо" из меня не получается, и, обладая желанием, быть более заметным на сцене, для зрителя, обратил свой взор на духовые русские народные инструменты. Не имея спец. музыкального образования, через пару лет, в составе оркестра ансамбля, стал лауреатом Всероссийского конкурса исполнителей на народных инструментах Было очень приятно, когда после исполнения на свирели, скерцо из сюиты Си-минор И.С.Баха, в простонародье «Шутки», жюри в полном составе и зал аплодировали стоя. Это подвигло меня, к дальнейшему освоению инструментов,  (жалейки, окарины, свирели, сопилки, брёлки, владимирские рожки, гусли звончатые), Инструменты искал и приобретал в России, Молдавии, Украине, у лучших мастеров. Гусли заказывал в Пскове. Потом работал директором ансамбля, объездил с ним полмира, познакомился со своей женой (она до сих пор там работает артисткой и репетитором балета). Когда родился сын, и возникла необходимость кому-то одному быть дома (т.к. родственников во Владимире у нас нет, жена родом с Урала, г. Магнитогорск). Я уволился, работал в разных местах и ипостасях. Занимался и коммерцией и пр. Потом купил видеокамеру, стал снимать свадьбы и пр. Организовал творческую студию «Арт-Мастер», в одно время работало три оператора, три монтажёра. В настоящее время, в связи с уменьшением заказов, и тенденцией на ценовой демпинг, работаем семьёй: Я, жена и сын (студент владимирского политехнического университета). Мы с женой фото-видео, сын – Ди-джей (правда, это ему не очень нравится!). В прошлом году, занялись фотосъёмкой и проведением свадеб. Т.к. снимая на видео, иногда приходилось встречаться с такими ведущими, что «туши свет». Попробовал стать «тамадой». Купили ноутбук, микшер Беренжер 1222, пару радио микрофонов, две гарнитуры, в конце прошлого года, жена привезла с гастролей из Германии SHURE_SM58, осталось приобрести колонки (пока берём в прокат). Постоянно не доволен, своей работой, хочется лучше, после каждой свадьбы, стараемся обращать внимание на свои ошибки, и в дальнейшем их исправлять. Ведь ещё, кто-то из «великих» сказал, что пределам совершенствования нет. Поэтому, я и появился в этом форуме, никогда не помешает поучиться уму разуму, т.к. тамада, я пока ещё, малоопытный, провёл, пока, около 10-ти свадеб!  
С 2003 года. в Интернете. общаюсь с коллегами в форумах по видео, в основном ixbt «Свадебные видеоролики», сейчас на форуме ССВ (videograph.ru). 
Буду закругляться, итак много написал! Я вас, наверное, уже утомил своими россказнями! Одним из многочисленных своих недостатков, считаю, болтливость и хвастливость, (прошу не судить строго) но стараюсь быть правдивым, и отвечать за свои слова. Буду рад, если и здесь, я найду взаимопонимание, новых друзей и единомышленников! Всем удачи в Ваших благих начинаниях!
(этот пост, практически полностью скопировал с дружественного форума «Тамада+», правда он, далеко, не такой активный, как этот! Зато, там познакомился с Ланой (Серебряный дождь).
Хотелось бы, найти здесь с Вами общий язык и взаимопонимание! Можно обменяться работами, минусовками и пр.
Всем удачи, в Ваших благих начинаниях! 
(Сайт только запустили, пока активны пару страниц, Главная и контакты.  Постепенно, буду заполнять его инфой!)

----------


## maknata

*Владленыч*,
 Вливайся!


> из многочисленных своих недостатков, считаю, болтливость


 Мона подумать мы не такие:biggrin: Так что общий язык найдём! :Aga:

----------


## Марья

> жалейки, окарины, свирели, сопилки, брёлки, владимирские рожки, гусли звончатые),


Олег, а на свадьбах "старину" используешь?

Ой!  :flower:  Добро пожаловать! А то я сразу о своем...:rolleyes:

----------


## Ларисочка

*Владленыч*,
 в прошлом году были с ансамблем на фольклорном фестивале. Может и ты где-то рядышком ходил...мир ведь очень тесен. Вот этих людей ты может знаешь:ваш именитый этнограф,мы его прихватили в свадебный обряд. А на второй фотке-член жюри,преподаватель московской консы,тоже специализируется на народных инструментах. И,чуть не забыла-добро пожаловать!

----------


## Djazi

> Приветствую, всех "жителей", сего достопримечательного форума!


Очень интересная  у вас история.
Мужчин нам как раз и не хватает!
Очень приятно познакомиться :flower:

----------


## Djazi

*Ларисочка*,
 Лариса, всё смотрю и любуюсь на ствоих Татушек- толстушек:)))
 Такие прикольные.  Смотрятся как  будто в надувных костюмах. Что они у тебя делают?

----------


## Владленыч

*maknata*,



> Мона подумать мы не такие Так что общий язык найдём!


   И это не может не радовать!
*Марья*,


> Олег, а на свадьбах "старину" используешь?


 Приведу выдержки из своего поста, на дружественном форуме, чтобы по новой не набирать!
_"....Вот я и стараюсь в своей программе использовать русские народные инструменты, будить и заставлять людей вспоминать о своих "корнях" и пр. Но, естественно, всё это происходит только с согласия и полного одобрения заказчика! 
И ещё, не нужно "перебора"! Всего должно быть в меру! 
Вот вы писали, что свадьбы под гусли и баяны - это нафталин и пр. 
А скажите, часто ли вы слышали живьём гусли звончатые, жалейки и др. наши народные инструменты? У нас есть несколько, можно сказать, шаблонов проведения свадеб. Вообще, каждый сценарий индивидуально обсуждаем с клиентами. 
Есть варианты с использованием народных инструментов (он кстати, дороже) и другой, более привычный для людей. 
Так вот в первом варианте, я встречаю молодых с гуслями звончатыми, эта встреча длится всего не более 5-ти минут, но если бы вы видели глаза гостей, для которых это было полной неожиданностьюсю! (молодые, на предварительной встрече сами же выбирали этот вариант, поэтому для них это не бывает сюрпризом). Почти после каждой свадьбы, где использовались гусли, ко мне подходили гости, и говорили, что мы навсегда запомним вас с гуслями, в красной рубахе это было так здорово! (народный костюм приобрёл в филармонии, на второе застолье, переодеваюсь в цивильное) Ещё раз, использую гусли на свадьбе, только тогда, когда народ хочет попеть частушки, пару раз приходилось минут 10-15 "грябать", так народ расходился! 
Когда молодые, после встречи с гуслями у входа в ресторан заходят в зал, их уже встречают фанфары и т.д. 
Немного пою (песен 5-10, зависит от желания молодых), дискотечный плей-лист, также обсуждаем с клиентами (первый танец и т.д.) 
В течении вечера, я ещё два-три раза (зависит от сценария и желания заказчика) знакомлю гостей с инструментами. Говорю следующее: " Мы все находимся сейчас на торжестве ..... в прекрасном, древнем городе Владимире, центре "Золотого Кольца" России, но, наверняка, далеко не все присутствующие в этом зале, видели или слышали в живом исполнении, наши русские народные интрументы, поэтому, сейчас, в честь молодожёнов, прозвучит марш "Вохутинского" на жалейках, а поможет мне в этом, на минусовой фонограмме, оркестр Государственного вокально-хореографического ансамбля "Русь", сам, естественно, играю "живьём". Ещё ни разу не было так, чтобы номер был равнодушно воспринят. Я вижу, как загораются глаза у людей, как что то у них внутри просыпается! Понимаете? 
Где нибудь, ближе к концу вечера, говорю, я обещал вас, в течении сегодняшнего вечера, немного познакомить с народными инструментами, и сейчас, в подтверждение пословицы, что русский человек: " И швец, и жнец, и на дуде игрец!" Исполню вам, отрывок из сюиты Си минор, И.С. Баха, в простонародье "Шутку" на сопилке, (другое название хроматическая свирель) Всего полторы минуты - а какова реакция людей?! В общей сложности, за вечер на русские инструменты, максимум, уделяется внимания минут десять, от силы. И я считаю это достаточным, для того, чтобы народ не забывал, о своих "корнях"! 
Ещё раз подчеркну, что никому не навязываю это, и подобный вариант, у нас во Владимире стоит 15000р., а это, я думаю не мало, для нашего города! И подобных "вещей" нет ни у одного ведущего, поэтому это ещё является и нашей "фишкой". 
Хотя, я не считаю этот вариант, панацеей, и есть желание развиваться дальше, и предлагать другие, различные варианты проведения торжеств. Так как опыта, в проведении свадеб и пр. у меня пока ещё очень мало, и нужно многому ещё учиться! 
Извиняйте меня, за столь объёмный и несколько сумбурный "пост", просто эмоции переполняют! Не люблю, когда что то или кого то огульно отрицают!"_ 
Если есть интерес, могу дать ссылки на видео-фрагменты  проведения одной свадьбы, которую мы ещё и на видео снимали.
*Ларисочка*,
Уже больше десяти лет, не гастролирую!("Русь" проф. ансамбль, и чаще ездит на гастроли. На фестивали, крайне редко и то, когда их оплачивают) С людьми на фото не знаком!К сожалению, давно отошёл от этих дел!
*Djazi*, 


> Очень приятно познакомиться


Взаимно!
    Благодарю всех за радушный приём! Думаю, "споёмся!"
Извиняйте, если опять утомил, своим длинным сообщением.
Всем удачи, в Ваших благих начинаниях!

----------


## Запах Дождя

Владленыч, просто покажи ролик со встречи! :) я в таком восторге!!!! И привет :)

----------


## Раюшка

Привет, Владленыч! Бум знакомы!
Ну, тяпнем-с! За знакомство! Наливай!:tongue:

----------


## Владленыч

*Запах Дождя*, Привет, Лана! Рад, что тебе понравилось! Я, конечно, выложу здесь ссылку, если это кому-нибудь будет интересно!:smile: 
*Раюшка*,


> Привет, Владленыч! Бум знакомы!
> Ну, тяпнем-с! За знакомство! Наливай


Бум! Подставляй бокалы! Лью!  :Pivo:  (У вас в городе,были на гастролях в 1994 году, и сама Одесса и одеситы нам понравились!)

----------


## RomanS_fantom

*Начинал* диджеем в родном ДК. Там же ВИА(вокал,гитара,стихи).

*После* армии в Москву: (работал,учился) играл на гитаре в кафе недолго, там посоветовали пойти в агенство. Отработал несколько свадеб ди-джеем.

*Сам женился*. Начальница агенства, которая вела мою свадьбу, в конце мероприятия говорит - "мол, мы на тебя взяли заказ, вот тебе сценарий - учи. Тебе теперь надо на семью зарабатывать. Да, и язык вроде есть." Спасибо ей!

*Первую* свадьбу сценарий читал по бумажке дрожащим голосом, потом как-то попроще (нельзя сделать первый шаг, потом нельзя остановиться).

*P.S.* в Москву поехал за славой рок-музыканта :Ha: 

*P.S.2* теперь жду, когда вырастут дочи, и будут пользоваться моим опытом:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

> в Москву поехал за славой рок-музыканта


 :Ok:   :Pivo:  :biggrin:

----------


## Марья

*Владленыч*,
 Олег, предлагаю дружить домами!!!  :Ok:  От слова и до слова согласна с тобой. В том числе и про чувство меры. У тебя везде звучит, что ты заранее согласовываешь  с заказчиками наличие "старины", а я иногда "шельмую". Помалкиваю, а во время свадьбы выдаю. Ни разу никто не возмутился, наоборот.... А что за марш Вохутинского? И можно его попросить у тебя?  Morozova-mm@ya.ru  заранее благодарна

----------


## Владленыч

*Марья*,


> Олег, предлагаю дружить домами!!!


 А я и не против, а как раз наоборот! :smile: 
_А что за марш Вохутинского? И можно его попросить у тебя?_ 
Вот ссылки на файлы:
01 Встреча молодых - http://ifolder.ru/5931792   - 5.13 Mb
02 Не плачьте мамы - http://ifolder.ru/5931811   - 2.61 Mb
03 Первый танец молодых   -   хhttp://ifolder.ru/5931846  - 4.90 Mb
04 Марш "Вохутинского" для молодых на жалейках -
http://ifolder.ru/5931897   - 2.29 Mb
05 Беспроигрышная лотерея - 
http://ifolder.ru/5931937   - 7.40 Mb
06 Споёмте друзья
http://ifolder.ru/5931993   - 4.72 Mb
07 Шутка Баха -
http://ifolder.ru/5932048   - 1.30 Mb
08 Как здорово, что все мы здесь сегодня собрались -
http://ifolder.ru/5932064   - 2.35 Mb
09 Эй, моряк....
http://ifolder.ru/5932091   - 4.42 Мb
  Это видео-фрагменты, со свадьбы 22сентября 2007г, которую мы снимали на видео и проводили. До столовой снимал я, а вечером жена, сынуля за микшером и ноутом. Вот такой у нас семейный подряд!:smile:

----------


## Dium

*Владленыч*, здорово, когда в наши творческие ряды вливаются творческие люди!!!!

----------


## Анюша

> Меня зовут Олег, фамилия - Переверзев, отчество Владленович. Родился 7 ноября 1966 года, в городе Бобруйске, в Беларуси.


Привет!!! Родился-то где-то неподалеку от меня.. правда немного пораньше...



> в Москву поехал за славой рок-музыканта


Ну и как слава поддалась?

----------


## RomanS_fantom

> Ну и как слава поддалась?


Ввиду молодой семьи, к славе теперь иду в обход - через свадьбы :biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! Как и обещала, чтоб не засорять эфир:smile:  все везде пишу по теме. Пришла очередь и до КТО МЫ?
 Меня зовут Алина, мне 31 год. Также как и многие из Вас начинала с кулька, закончила Каменец-Подольский(первые 2 курса проучилась в Чите), специальность вокал, дали возможность факультативом закончить режиссуру.По окончанию предлагали работу в местном театре, но мой отец, человек военный, решил, что приобретенная мной профессия не серьезна и поступил меня в Военную Академию. Что ж, я и там карьеру сделала, (сейчас я практически майор наших доблестных Погран. Войск! Токо ТССС! Это хоть не большой, но все-таки секрет!Хотя маловероятно, что мое руководство заглядывает на такие форумы!:smile: )но тут в планы о возвращении в прежнее русло вмешалось замужество(кстати заодно хвастаюсь, по истечении практически 7 лет все еще счастливое), и  как следствие, последующее рождение дочки. Что-то в декрете мне скучновато стало, тут и обьявился один знакомый с просьбой провести пару вечеров в ресторане практически в центре города. А что я , что я ? Я сама обалдела. Но с радостью взялась. И вот буквально нап втором-третьем вечере стали обьявляться люди с просьбой одному юбилей провести, другому свадьбу. Я чой-то согласилась.... Первую свадьбу помню, как вчера. Спасибо за помощь ди-джею, рулил меня, куда надо. Как ни странно, клиенты остались довольны. Где-то через месяц получила еще один заказ, потом еще один. Так и понеслось. Первый год по одной свадьбе в месяц, на след. год доходило и до 4х свадеб в месяц. А потом я забеременла вторым, и в принципе думала передохнуть. Но не тут-то было. Клиенты повалили косяком.Я работала даже на 8 месяце. Как сказала мне одна пара, хоть колобком, но ты!У меня был даже заказ практически на предпологаемый срок родов, но тут сказал свое веское слово мой муж, типа на свадьбе ты уже такая оригиналка, такая оригиналка, стараешься ни в чем не повторяться, так и роди еще там, что б никто уже в этом не повторился!:tongue: Он был прав в одном, я действительно отличаюсь от местных ведущих оригинальностью своей программы. Конечно,  каких-то шаблонов и естессно традиций не избежать, но в остальном, я работаю индивидуально под каждую пару. Я в принципе не догадывалась о своей индивидуальности, но на каждой свадьбе находился или оператор или музыкант или еще кто-то из данной сферы,( работающие уже не первые 10 лет), которые сообщали мне о данном факте. Сейчас уже вроде достаточно встала на ноги в этой области. Клиенты идут по ОБСС. Одна токо проблема. Моя доця в свои практически 4 года очень запуталась, кем же работает ее мама. Так что она искренне отвечает на вышепоставленный вопрос: Моя мама военная тамада!:biggrin: 
Пасибо, что дочитали до конца...Надеюсь на частые встречи!

----------

Tanuxatexas (28.09.2018)

----------


## Владленыч

*Dium*, 


> Владленыч, здорово, когда в наши творческие ряды вливаются творческие люди!!!!


И мне очень радостно, что эти творческие ряды не редеют (простите за тафтологию) а полнеют!
*AAnn*,


> Привет!!! Родился-то где-то неподалеку от меня.. правда немного пораньше...


 Здорово, коли не шутишь! Да земляки! Как пел Аркашка Северский: "Здравствуйте, я родом из Бобруйска!" :smile:
*KAlinchik*, Да, "военная тамада" - вы здесь, пожалуй, первая и единственная! Бум общаться!

----------


## Анюша

> Ввиду молодой семьи, к славе теперь иду в обход - через свадьбы


Эх... свой человек...


> Пасибо, что дочитали до конца...Надеюсь на частые встречи!


привет... очень интересно было почитать про тебя и у меня такая надежда имеется....



> Здорово, коли не шутишь! Да земляки! Как пел Аркашка Северский: "Здравствуйте, я родом из Бобруйска!"


У меня даже одна свадьба летом будет именно в Бабруйске....

----------


## Ильич

Внеовь прибывшая форумная молодежь... отметтесь в этой теме, рааскажите о себе почитайте о нас...:biggrin:

----------


## ruslava

Обратите внимание  на мой ник: *ruslava*
А все знают, что меня зовут Руслана. Так почему же именно ruslava? нет - это не опечатка - это два имени в одном. Мой муж - Слава, я Руслана, а вместе вот такое получилось!
Почему я это пишу? потому что сегодня - 16.05.08г.* Нашей семье исполняется 10 лет!!!!!!*  Первый серьезный возраст!

----------


## JUNO_D

> Обратите внимание  на мой ник: *ruslava*
> А все знают, что меня зовут Руслана. Так почему же именно ruslava?...
> Почему я это пишу? потому что сегодня - 16.05.08г.* Нашей семье исполняется 10 лет!!!!!!*  Первый серьезный возраст!


Догадаться было бы очень сложно, особенно, глядя на фото!
Руслан - ваще персонаж Войновича, а колорит для нас - это главное!
Невзирая на возникавшие между нами "трения", поздравляю с первой "круглой" датой и желаю, ессно, толерантности, европейскости, ёмкости и красоты!

----------


## JUNO_D

> Внеовь прибывшая форумная молодежь... отметтесь в этой теме, рааскажите о себе почитайте о нас...:biggrin:


Леонид (Владимир?) Ильич!
Молодёжь надоБНО ценить и любить, даже, забывая о ПИВЕ!

----------


## Анюша

> Нашей семье исполняется 10 лет!!!!!! Первый серьезный возраст!
> __________________


Поздоавляю!!!!! :flower:   И в нике и в аватарке - все говорит о том, что вы - одно целое!

----------


## Ильич

> Моя мама военная тамада!


Чудны дела твои Господи... и чтоб майоры пограничных войск свадьбы вели...
Но папа прав! Насчет професии, от меня ему респект!

----------


## Орбита

*ruslava*,

Русланка, прими мои искренние поздравления! С юбилеем вас! Будьте всегда рядом!

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

Ruslava, с юбилеем! С днем красных роз! Желаю всегда чувтвовать поддержку мужа!

----------


## Элен

*ruslava*,
 поздравляю  вас  с  розовеньким  юбилеем. Будьте   всегда  вместе  и  счастливы,как  сейчас.

----------


## lesyanew

Мой черёд открыться. На форуме я недавно. Всеми восхищаюсь. МОЛОДЦЫ!  :Ok:   :flower:  
Зовут меня Олеся, мне 25 лет, по профессии режиссёр. Живу в Кемеровской области. Работаю в ДК. Детство было "трудное", потому что дитя культработников (мама - хоровик, папа - хореограф). Всё время с ними на работе, в деда Мороза верить так и не пришлось, так как им был мой отец, я соответственно Снегурочкой. В 4 года начала петь, увлекалась бальными танцами, затем ведение детских мероприятий. Так и определился мой жизненный путь. Поступила на реж.фак.
Вышла замуж за звукорежиссёра. Недавно родился сынишка. И ждёт его та же участь.:biggrin: 
А вообще работу свою очень люблю. Свадьбами пока не занималась, но планирую. Провожу юбилеи, корпоративы. Опыт не очень большой. По роду своей деятельности больше работаю на районных праздниках.
Ну вот и всё.:smile: 
Буду рада поделиться своим опытом и материалом. :Aga:

----------


## Ильич

> Буду рада поделиться своим опытом и материалом


Не держи свою радость в себе -делись!

----------


## lesyanew

> Не держи свою радость в себе -делись!


:biggrin: Обязательно! А как иначе. :Aga:

----------


## Раюшка

> в деда Мороза верить так и не пришлось, так как им был мой отец,


Лесь, боюсь спросить: а в аиста верила?:biggrin:

----------


## lesyanew

*Раюшка*,
:biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## tatusya

Добрый вечер! Очень рада, что нашла единомышленников, коллег. Немного о себе. Зовут меня Наталья, фамилия Гревцева. Мне 36 лет. Живу в Донецкой области, город Торез.По профессии я учитель, работаю в школе 16 лет. Но истинное призвание- это организация торжеств. Работаю на этом поприще 8 лет. На моем счету 232 свадьбы, масса юбилеев, торжеств. По гороскопу я- Овен, и этим все сказано. Энергии-много, сил- тьма. Времени - нет.Имею большую свадебную библиотеку (69 книг), но это ничего по сравнению с идеями и творчеством форумчан. Немного подучусь обращением с ссылками и включусь в диалоги. Желаю всем здоровья, творчества, удачи и добрых, порядочных клиентов. Мира и добра всем.І як кажуть на Україні :"Хай щастить".С уважением и восхищением Наталья.

----------


## Ильич

Какя точность 232!
Привет Наталья! Вливайся в дружный дамский хор!

----------


## optimistka17

> Какя точность 232!


Ильич! Так и я считаю...  Свадеб уже 412 за плечами...Ну не могу убить в себе математика....

----------


## Мелодия

Привет всем! Меня зовут Зимфира. Я тоже закончила "кулёк", Елабужское УК, хоровое дирижирование. Работаю в небольшом ДК заведующей массовым отделом. Безумно хочу научиться писать сценарии праздников.

----------


## Масяня

Добрый вечер всем Форумчанам! Давно за всеми наблюдаю, а сегодня наконец-то и у самой руки дошли...
Я - Абакарова Светлана Анатольевна, Стрелец (11.12.1970). Живу в маленьком северном городке Радужный с 1985 года, а родом из Украины - Мариуполь. По призванию и образованию - воспитатель детского сада, стаж 12 лет. Тогда и началось моё увлечение праздниками. Свадьбы, корпоратив. Тогда я и узнала  свой диагноз - БОЛЕЗНЬ МИКРОФОНА. Если он попадал мне в руки, остановить меня....
В начале 2000-х годов выиграла конкурс Мисс Радужняночка и судьба привела меня в Фирменный магазин LG, язанялась маркетингом, продвижением этого бренда на рынке. Я открывала филиалы этих магазинов в Радужном, Ханты-Мансийске, Когалыме, Ноябрьске, проводила шоу-программы с участием звёзд эстрады, розыгрыши лотерей, конкурсные программы. Поэтому ведением свадеб заниматься было некогда, постоянные разъезды, командировки. Но зато в одной из командировок встретила будущего супруга ,он родом из Тореза, Донецкой области,  родила дочь и, как всегда, остро встал денежный вопрос. Я без работы не могу. Поэтому начала проводить детские дни рождения в кафе "Мир Детства". Дети сами придумали мне имя Масяня, и всё - теперь я принадлежу детям нашего города. Но постепенно стали поступать заказы в этом же кафе на юбилеи, свадьбы, корпоративы, затем люди стали советовать меня друзьям и сейчас я занимаюсь всем (и детьми и взрослыми). Недавно купила радиомикрофон SHURE PGX24/ beta 58, должны на днях передать из Москвы.
 Мужа тоже приобщила - он занимается видеосъемкой, сейчас у него уже камера SONY DCR-VX 2100, планируем освоить ещё и видеомонтаж. Вот такой у нас семейный бизнес. Старший сын(ему уже 18, от первого брака) развлекает своих друзей мамиными играми и сценками. Получается. А дочурке будет в сентябре 3 года.

----------


## KAlinchik

*svetlg2*,
 Привет еще одной молодой мамочке! Я смотрю, никому в декрете не сидится нормально...
А я служила в Мариуполе с 2000 по 2003 год. Тоже там с мужем встретилась. Не плохой город, только экология ужасна. Сейчас раза 2-3 в год там появляюсь, уж очень много друзей там осталось...

----------


## Масяня

> svetlg2,
> Привет еще одной молодой мамочке! Я смотрю, никому в декрете не сидится нормально...
> А я служила в Мариуполе с 2000 по 2003 год. Тоже там с мужем встретилась. Не плохой город, только экология ужасна. Сейчас раза 2-3 в год там появляюсь,


Где уж тут сидеть. А мы с мужем оба-то из Украины, а встретились в командировке в Ноябрьске, Ямало-ненецкий округ, и разница в возрасте оказалась не помехой. Теперь вот ездим каждый год в Мариуполь загорать, у нас там квартира, и не надо нам другие моря, мы после Севера любой травинке радуемся.

----------


## KAlinchik

> разница в возрасте оказалась не помехой


 в чью пользу?

----------


## Масяня

> в чью пользу?


я старше - на 12, оба в год Собаки родились...

----------


## KAlinchik

*svetlg2*,
 Я не считаю разницу в возрасте помехой отношениям. Лишь бы счастливы вместе были. У меня когда-то была свадьба. Ей  было 40, ему 25, у нее сын был на пару-лет младше жениха... Так вот, он так трогательно о ней заботился, пытался доказать, что он- мужчина, и  по ним было видно, что глава семейства в доме -он! Правда, родители его были слегка грустноваты....

----------


## Масяня

> пытался доказать, что он- мужчина, и по ним было видно, что глава семейства в доме -он! Правда, родители его были слегка грустноваты....


Мы вместе уже 5 лет, доче 3 года, поэтому всё в порядке. Для меня это не проблема, первый супруг был дагестанец, умер в 2000г., сынуля, как все метисы, очень даже обаятелен и привлекателен.

----------


## KAlinchik

*svetlg2*,
 Счастья и любви! :flower:

----------


## lezi

Здравствуйте все! Три недели прошло,как открыла для себя ваш форум,хотя заходила сюда за минусовками(нравится петь) и решила познакомиться.Меня звать Татьяна.Я из Эстонии (не бросайтесь камнями из за политики нашего правительства.Мы,русские ,живущие в Эстонии не поддерживаем всего этого ,что у нас творится в Государстве).В некоторых чатах Российских не хотят почему то со мной общаться,потому что живу в Эстонии,но на вашем форуме царит такая дружная обстановка,что мне тоже хочется дружить с вами.
Разрешите представиться-Василькова Татьяна Владимировна. 11 ,11,1969 года рождения.По гороскопу Скорпион.По профессии -работник торговли.Работаю в сфере обслуживания 23 года.Училась в торговом училище.Там то и открывала свой талант по проведению праздников.Готовила и проводила вечеринки для учащихся.В то время у нас не принято свадьбы было вести тамадой.Вели свидетели.На 12 свадьбах была свидетельницей.Вот так я приобрела свой опыт.Потом вышла замуж,родился сын.Все это из головы выкинула и не вспоминала. 6 лет назад племянница пригласила на свадьбу.Я предложила свои услуги ей по проведению,но она сказала,что будет вести тамада.Когда я увидела работу тамады,то решила для себя ,что я тоже так смогу.После свадьбы,три месяца вынашивала эту идею.А потом решила,что мне ничего не мешает заняться проведением праздников.Так я пришла к тому,чем я сегодня занимаюсь.На сегодняшний день в моей копилке за 5 лет 153 свадьбы, 47 юбилеев,4 выездных праздника на природе,10корпоративных новогодних вечеринок по фирмам и 5 Новогодних ночей  в ресторанах.Читая о вашей работе,дорогие ведущие,сделала для себя вывод,что мне до Вашего опыта очень далеко.Так сложилось,что у нас  проводятся только обыкновенные традиционные свадьбы.Нет в городе никаких шоу программ.Три года я работала одна с одним музыкальным центром.Теперь и меня есть диджей,можно договориться с живой музыкой(но это тоже не пользуется у нас спросом).Есть хорошая звуковая и световая техника(нет только спец эфектов)Хотели с диджеем купить дымовую пушку(но у нас ее в барах нельзя применять,так как везде стоит пожарная сигнализация. У нас в ресторанах и барах не курят из за этого.Просматривая ваш материал нашла для себя много нового и интересного.Я только не умею еще пока сюда что то выставлять.Но со временем думаю,что освою и эту науку.А пока ,разрешите влиться в ваш дружный коллектив.Всем удачи,и творческого подъема.Всего доброго.
                                                             Татьяна.

----------


## maknata

*lezi*,
 Танюш, так ты уже влилась! Осваивайся, если что непонятно - спрашивай, поможем! :Aga:

----------


## Раюшка

О, Скорпиошки - наши люди, водяные!!! А я - РИба...:smile: 
А кто у нас ещё - водных знаков (Рыбы, Раки, Скорпионы)?

----------


## Djazi

> Разрешите представиться-Василькова Татьяна Владимировна. 11 ,11,1969 года рождения.По гороскопу Скорпион.


Очень приятно познакомиться :flower:  


> А кто у нас ещё - водных знаков (Рыбы, Раки, Скорпионы)?
> __________________


Я тоже РЫБА- родилась 2 марта:biggrin: . А доча - Скорпиошка.
Кто ещё из нашего аквариума?

----------


## Раюшка

Если не ошибаюсь Алинка-Калинка тоже в нашем "рыбном ряду". Подсмотрела в её профиле и запомнила её днюху - 8 марта! Короче, у нас на форуме есть Не Подарочек (Рита из Николаева), а Алина, получается, Подарочек?!:biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Алина, получается, Подарочек?!


 Ой, РАюш, еще какой! 
 У меня муж один раз на моем дне рождении выдал тост:
 МНе очень повезло с женой!( Я прибодрилась так, обрадовалась.) а он продолжает: у нее день рожденья  совпал с 8 Марта, поэтому хоть и два подарка, но один раз. А я-то наивная думала, что расскажет , какая я у него замечательная, раз ему так повезло...
 А вообще, ужасно не люблю свой д.р.
 Во-первых,праздник-то у всех  и обычно после энного кол-ва тостов возвращаемся к женскому дню.
 Во-вторых, последние несколько лет работаю в этот день, так что расслабиться нормально не могу.
 В-третьих, как недавно выяснилось, родилась-то я 9 марта, а папе захотелось записать меня 8го.
 Ну и т.д и т.п.
Но  мне когда один мой кавалер сказал. Только настоящая женщина родилась в этот день!  Прям как медом на душу! Да к тому же все мои друзья уже давно не спорят, у кого отмечаем 8 марта!

----------


## Раюшка

Вспомнила: ещё обитателем водного мира является Оптимистка-Скорпиошка...:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> ещё обитателем водного мира является Оптимистка-Скорпиошка...


А вот мой настоящий ,неофициальный день рождения рассекречивать было совсем необязательно...

----------


## Януська

А я Рак  :Oj:  , тоже водный знак, 10 июля днюшка :)

----------


## optimistka17

> 10 июля днюшка :)


И в планах было встретить день рождения в поезде по дороге в Крым. Правильно?

----------


## romashakun

> Очень приятно познакомиться 
> Я тоже РЫБА- родилась 2 марта:biggrin: . А доча - Скорпиошка.
> Кто ещё из нашего аквариума?


 И я тоже рыба, и тоже родилась 2 марта.

----------


## Петровна

> А кто у нас ещё - водных знаков (Рыбы, Раки, Скорпионы)?


Признаюсь, я тоже скорпион!

----------


## Раюшка

> А вот мой настоящий ,неофициальный день рождения рассекречивать было совсем необязательно...


:biggrin:  А натуру-то, Скорпионовскую творческую натуру-то не спрячешь!!!:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

Да уж сколько лет прячу... И ничего, вроде как получается...

----------


## цветок

И я Скорпион !

----------


## Ольвия

Я рак.

----------


## KAlinchik

Ой, девченки! Гляжу , водоемчик у нас-то хороший!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

С этой водной перекличкой трудно будет найти кто есть кто и как кого зовут. Какой пример новичкам подаем?

----------


## Януська

Короче, нормальное у нас тут болото образовалось, скажу я вам :biggrin:

----------


## Марья

> С этой водной перекличкой трудно будет найти кто есть кто и как кого зовут. Какой пример новичкам подаем?


А что, если каждый у себя под ником не только имя подпишет, но и номер поста, в котором подробно о себе рассказывает в "Кто мы" Тогда и флудить можно в удовольствие, не растеряемся....

----------


## Курица

Когда моя Дана (младшая дочь) была маленькой, она как-то на празднике среди гостей выдала(именно в такой транскрипции):"МЫ С ТЕМКОЙ (старший сын) - КОЗЬРУКИ, БАБУШКА - СТРЕЛОК, ПАПА - ЛЕВ, А МАМА - ОВЕЦ...:biggrin: 
Так что я не - ЗЕМНОВОДНОЕ. :Aga:  Я - упрямо-рогатое...

----------


## Курица

> каждый у себя под ником не только имя подпишет, но и номер поста, в котором подробно о себе рассказывает в "Кто мы"


А правда - ДАВАЙТЕ?  :Ok:  ЭТО ВЕДЬ ИНТЕРЕСНО. оСОБЕННО КОГДА УЖЕ ЧУВСТВУЕШЬ ЧЕЛОВЕКА ПО ПОСТАМ, ПО ЛИЦАМ НА ЭТОЙ САМОЙ - КАК ЕЕ- ИЛЬИЧ ШУТИЛ - НА АТАВАРКЕ...А уже забыл, кто он, откуда - если в личку  не переписываешься...А жаль.

----------


## Масяня

> А правда - ДАВАЙТЕ?


А я уже так сделала, сразу, как только Марья ценный совет дала.

----------


## цветок

> А я уже так сделала, сразу, как только Марья ценный совет дала.
> __________________


А у меня почему-то не получается что-то добавить.

----------


## Раюшка

> А у меня почему-то не получается что-то добавить.


Лиля, зайди в "Мой кабинет", меню "Редактировать подпись"... Не получаеЦЦа???

----------


## цветок

> зайди в "Мой кабинет", меню "Редактировать подпись"... Не получаеЦЦа???
> __________________


Раюш! Захожу ,задаю добавку,тогда у меня убирает мой E-mail.
Что-то я делаю неправильно,а что не пойму?

----------


## Масяня

> Раюш! Захожу ,задаю добавку,тогда у меня убирает мой E-mail.


просто пишите чуть ниже мейла, а потом сохранить

----------


## Раюшка

Ладушка, а ты не заморачивайся вопросом, какая ты ведущая... Если ты видишь отдачу на проводимых тобой праздниках - это самый полный ответ на твой вопрос... А то, что за тобой кто-то наблюдает - так за тобой могут и на улице подслушивать, и в окна подсматривать - мы люди публичные...:biggrin:  
То, что ты работаешь, как знаешь и умеешь, значит, что ты никому не пытаешься подражать, то есть - ты самобытна и неповторима...
В общем, ты - наша!!! :flower:

----------


## Djazi

*Ладушка*,
Лада, спасибо за твою исповедь  о  себе. Очень интересная и непростая судьба у тебя.
Ты молодец и всё у тебя получится.  :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

*Раюшка[B ]
*Djazi  [/B]
Большой рахмат! :flower:  

 И надо же, решилась написать о себе в пятницу 13-го. :Vah:  
 :Pivo:  - за знакомство!

----------


## Януська

:Pivo:   дзыньььььь!! Гип, гип, ураааааааааааааааа!

----------


## Ильич

*Ладушка*,
Если за тобой подглядывют с кухни - это показатель (я серьезно). А ты не оглядывайся и не подглядывай, только вперед, на своем материале!

----------


## Ладушка

*Януська*,
*Ильич* 
 Спасибо!  А , и пускай партизанят! :smile:

----------


## optimistka17

Ладушка!
Все у тебя получается и дальше только лучше будет..Лучший показатель хорошей работы не только то,что ведущая с кухни подглядывает, а то, что в конце у тебя телефон спрашивают и песню в твою честь поют Ведь та работа, которую успела набрать,-это же повторы  в основном...А значит результат хорошей предыдущей работы...
Здесь на Форуме кладезь полезной информации Вот и пользуйся на здоровье. Ведь благодаря Форуму каждый из нас становится лучше...

----------


## Ладушка

*optimistka17*,
 Спасибо! Бум работать и становиться ещё лучше и выше и .... Вот ещё похудеть бы! :smile: 
Забыла сказать ещё. что хожу на восточные танцы и в бассейн. Но вес и ныне там.

----------


## Курица

> В общем, ты - наша!!!
> __________________


Прочитала Ладушкину"исповедь", нажала на "весы" - написала отзыв:Так держать, ты - НАШ человек, и...пройдя дальше, в следующем же сообщении от разговорчивой одесситки Раюшки прочла в точности то же самое: "Ты -наша!"  :Ok:  Вот что говорит тебе,Лад, коллективное "Бессознательное":smile: Нет, я в смысле - "подсознание"...

----------


## Ладушка

*Курица*,
  Так то. что "мы одной крови"... Я это почувствовала сразу... А вот ваши японские поговорки обязательно использую на ближайшем юбилее, как загадки.. Вот бы ещё костюм японца! А как по японски - спасибо? :flower:

----------


## Курица

> Так то. что "мы одной крови"... Я это почувствовала сразу...


Более того, Лад!!! Я- завучИХА в ШКОЛЕ-ИНТЕРНАТЕ ДЛЯ СИРОТ!!!!И я тебя понимаю в силу не только одинаковости "хоббей" но и ...Ну, ты понимаешь:wink:
А по-японски я знаю только как "скорая помощь": комутохеровато

----------


## Ладушка

*Курица* 
 Общение на уровне интуиции и энергетики...
 :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

> А какая я ведущая - незнаю сама


Вот, Ладушка и моя проблема - вечная неуверенность в себе..., она мешает, но сравнивать себя ни с кем и не надо! Давай вместе от неуверенности избавляться! Люди  платят, не матерят, даже замечания не делают и повторно приглашают - значит все в порядке!!! Удачи тебе!!! :flower:   А лучшая, нелушчая - это дело десятое... Каждый даст свою оценку - и на всех не угодишь!:smile:

----------


## Курица

> А лучшая


Хорошая, Иннуся, хорошая! :Ok:   Спасибо тебе - сегодня я на свадьбе заставила троих упитанных мужичков, которым под музыку из "В мире животных" красивые девушки навязали резиночек ярких (спасибо за совет Оптимистке!)на волосы, танцевать по очереди под от тебя привезенную музычку:у меня танцевали соло (так говорят?) Мартовский кот, Грустный пингвин и Озабоченный Хомячок...Зал лежал...:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

Я- СПРАВА!
 А слева на аватарке кто?

----------


## Раюшка

> А вот ваши японские поговорки обязательно использую на ближайшем юбилее, как загадки..


Ладушка, ты о чём? Я что-то пропустила?

----------


## Ладушка

*Раюшка*,
 Тема "Только хорошие стихи" страница 9 пост123. Забавные весьма.

----------


## Курица

> А слева на аватарке кто?


А это, Людмила, моя младшая дочь(сын старший).Это моя первоапрельская шутка, обернувшаяся ровно через 9 месяцев новогодним подарком..Зовут Дана.Имя не прибалтийское (то есть и у них такое есть, и у других народов, но я-то смысл совсем иной вкладывала, называя - мною сокращенное от"выстраДАНА", "БогомДАНА"...

----------


## skomorox

Я новенькая, но хочу влиться в ваш коллектив. Меня зовут Ирина. Я из Перми, но уже 6 лет живу в Германии. Закончила в Перми училище культуры (театральное отделение), а потом институт культры (методическое отделение). Пока жила в России, по первой специальности работала мало (не денежная она была тогда, сейчас - не знаю). Выучилась на юриста. А в Германии - такой дефицит детских праздников, что после одной убогой детской ёлки, я решилась попробовать провести другую ёлку в нашем городе для русских детей.  И на меня "накатило" моё прошлое. Теперь, я уже 4 года делаю большие детские праздники для русских детей, иногда провожу свадьбы и юбилеи. Но больше всего - мне нравиться делать детские праздники! Детям нравиться, родителям тоже (вроде бы?), и мне - жутко нравиться играть "в ролях" и "придуряться" вместе с детьми. Но надо идти дальше, выбираться из замкнутого круга, выходить на немцев тоже. Не хватает некоторых навыков, материалов и прочего.  Я много здесь читаю, уже кое-что для себя приметила, как нужно, как не нужно. Мне хочеться ещё у вас поучиться, опыта набраться. Хороший форум у вас.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Хороший форум у вас.


 :flower:  
Принимаем в компанию! Располагайся, осваивайся, попрощайся с семьей - теперь жить будешь тут, долго:biggrin: !

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Ладушка, а ты не заморачивайся вопросом, какая ты ведущая... Если ты видишь отдачу на проводимых тобой праздниках - это самый полный ответ на твой вопрос... А то, что за тобой кто-то наблюдает - так за тобой могут и на улице подслушивать, и в окна подсматривать - мы люди публичные... 
> То, что ты работаешь, как знаешь и умеешь, значит, что ты никому не пытаешься подражать, то есть - ты самобытна и неповторима...
> В общем, ты - наша!!!



Умница, Раюшка!!!! Ты как всегда - в самую точку, ничего не добавишь и не убавишь!


Лада, протягиваю руку :Ok:

----------


## Януська

*skomorox*,
 привет, заходи :)) Только аватару смени, у нас на форуме кто-то с такой аватарой из старожилов уже есть, я когда зашла, подумала: Ни фига себе новичок :))) А потом смотрю ава одна а человек другой, так что аватару смени.

----------


## maxim4ik77

*skomorox*,
ТРЯМ!!!! ТРЯМ!!!
По-тилимили*трям*ски это означает - "ДОБРОПОЖАЛОВТЬНАФОРУМ!!!РАДЫНОВЫМЛИЦА!!!!ВСЕГДАПРИЯТНОПООБЩАТЬСЯСНОВЫМЧЕЛОВЕКОМ!!!"

----------


## Мишкина

Как вы считаете, могу я (как новенькая) поприветствовать Иринку из Перми, у меня там есть знакомые, поэтому очень приятно!!!
Будем знакомы!   :Ok:

----------


## skomorox

*Януська*,
 Спасибо, что приняли в "команду". Только пока не могу сменить аватарку, фотки из моего компа не влазят по обьёму сюда, а как их сжимать - пока не знаю и не умею. Вот и поставила котёночка, он отражает моё состояние и физические данные - практически - автопортрет! (я мелкая и "пушистая":rolleyes:  :Oj:  :biggrin: )

----------


## Гайдуков Александр

Приветствую всех коллег!!!
На сайте чуть больше года, заходил в основном как гость и со временем быть им окончательно надоело!

Если о себе то:
Работаю в школе, преподавателем музыки и лаборантом 2х кабинетов информатики. Уроки, вокальный кружок, настройка компьютеров, далеко не весь перечень моих должностных обязанностей. Поющие и артистичные дети - вот музы творческого вдохновения и интереса к работе.
Как говорил "доброжелатель" из известного фильма : "Да, чтоб, ты жил на одну зарплату!". Решил, что залог материального семейного благополучия - дополнительный заработок. Поэтому создал свой небольшой бизнес. Я - тамада и музыкант "в одном флаконе" с индивидуальным стажем- 7 лет. 4 года назад подключил к своим услугам видео и фотосъёмку. Конечно, одному мне со всем не справиться поэтому со мной работает моя команда.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Поющие и артистичные дети - вот музы творческого вдохновения и интереса к работе.


 :Ok:  Очень радует, что люди, которые умеют зарабатывать, все таки не бросают детей! Успехов ВАМ! :Pivo:

----------


## maxim4ik77

> Поющие и артистичные дети - вот музы творческого вдохновения и интереса к работе.


полностью разделяю Ваши взгляды на жизнь. Я - радио ДиДжей, музыкальный редактор той же радиостанции, тамада и т.д. Но по образованию -  преподаватель музыки (аккордеон) и дирижер. Поэтому, помимо своихт прямых обязанностей и хобби организвал маленький региональный фестиваль детского эстрадного вокального мастерства, коненчно же организовал не один я,....
Дети, талантливые дети и ТОЛЬКО они способны подвигать нас на настоящие творческие подвиги!!!!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> по образованию - преподаватель музыки (аккордеон) и дирижер


Максимчик! Дай я тя поцалую! Я тоже аккордионистка и дирижер!

----------


## maxim4ik77

> Максимчик! Дай я тя поцалую!


Ну цалуй меня сорей, 18 мне ужО!!!

Только в паспорт посмотрел и оказалось что мне бОльше 18-ти..., так этож я с 1977 г.р...., так вычитаем, 2 в уме, умножить на...,

ААААААААА!!!!!!ааааааа...... мне 31 год в этом году будет . Я СТАР!!!!! Я ОЧЕНЬ СТАР!!!!!!

*KAlinchik*, а ты меня старого поцалуешь?

----------


## Януська

Так у нас чо тока 3 года разницы?!? :eek:  Мамо дорогая, если ты пишешь что 


> Я ОЧЕНЬ СТАР!!!!!!


, то что же тогда мне то думать :)))))))

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> что же тогда мне то думать



А мне 2 июля шмякнет по темечку аж 43 - так я тогда вообще древняя тетя что ли???? :Vah:

----------


## KAlinchik

> KAlinchik, а ты меня старого поцалуешь?


Мне тоже 31 в этом году стукнуло, аккурат 8го марта...
 Так что ты еще пока маленький до меня...  Тебе еще почти полгода до меня расти.Еще посадют за растление малолетних... ( шютка):biggrin: 
 А слово старый -забудь! А то не поцалую:wink:

----------


## Януська

Дааа, вот мне еще два года до 30, а уже как-то не по себе :(

----------


## KAlinchik

*Януська*,
 Ян, а что именно тебя пугает? Цифра 30?

----------


## Януська

Ага, цифирь эта пугает...как говорил Наполеон: Мне 30 лет, а еще ничего не сделано для бессмертия..

----------


## KAlinchik

*Януська*,
 А мне как-то так умиротворенно стало после 30...Сначала тоже был какой-то мандраж...
Но мне как бальзамом на душу стал тост моего мужа: К 30 годам можно констатировать, что жизнь удалась. Двое замечательных деток, любящий муж, родители живы-здоровы, куча друзей ,3 образования, карьера не стоит на месте,  вдобавок занимаешься любимым делом-приносишь людям радость и достаточно востребована у этих самых людей...Что еще надо для счастья?
 И я как-то после этих слов с гордостью стала говорить, что мне уже 30!

----------


## Януська

> Двое замечательных деток, любящий муж, родители живы-здоровы, куча друзей ,3 образования, карьера не стоит на месте, вдобавок занимаешься любимым делом-приносишь людям радость и достаточно востребована у этих самых людей...Что еще надо для счастья?


 Ну с такими то показателями чего не жить :))

----------


## romashakun

> Дааа, вот мне еще два года до 30, а уже как-то не по себе :(


Дааа, а чтож мне думать, если мне уже 50............

----------


## Ладушка

> Лада, протягиваю руку


Вот тебе моя рука. Праведная, правая! :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> Дааа, а чтож мне думать, если мне уже 50............


Судя по аватарке и голосу в песне про тамаду,-НЕ ВЕРЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮ!

----------


## Раюшка

А вот менЕ 36, и я этим горжусь (правда, почему, - не знаю...:biggrin: )

----------


## maxim4ik77

Мне даже както неловко. То в одной, то в другой теме форума из за меня, или с моей подачи, начинают обсуждать не совсем лицеприятные темы. Вот и щас: кому сколько лет, кто на сколько себя чувствует, гордится своим возрастом или нет.
А в другой теме вчера поднялась из за моей опрометчиво брошенной фразы дискуссия на тему "Жениться или нет?"
может переместиться в беседку и поболтать на более приятные темы?

----------


## Януська

Максимушка, да ты чЁ? Не было бы интересно на эти темы говорить, так и не говори ли бы :)) Все нормально! Вон у нас какие женщины на форуме  :Ok:   не какие-то тупоголовые кокЭтки, а нормальнае, искренние, с юмором к себе относящиеся, и поэтому не скрывающие своего возраста :)

----------


## KAlinchik

*maxim4ik77*,



> поэтому не скрывающие своего возраста :)


Только ты никому не рассказывай!!!

----------


## Марья

Ого, какую тему подняли.... Вот сейчас вспоминаю свое 30-летие.... В семье полный аут: уже понимаю, что с мужем мне не жить, а что делать с этим - еще не знаю.... На работе - полное давление и порабощение со стороны начальницы, которой я во многом обязана и благодарна, а значит, свою точку зрения вынуждена засунуть далеко и глубоко. Как ведущей мне тоже еще грош цена - всего год как этим занимаюсь (ну да тогда я вообще об этой стороне своей жизни не думала). И вот 40 лет. ТАКОЙ КАЙФ!!! Как выразилась моя подружка (в приватной беседе за кружкой пива) - какой классный возраст! Мы уже ТОЧНО знаем чего хотим и для этого у нас есть и силы, и желание, и возможности.... На что я добавила - жаль, конечно, что мечт не стало, но их с лихвой заменяют цели. В общем, мы пришли к выводу, что
*В сорок лет жизнь только начинается!!!*

----------


## Масяня

> В сорок лет жизнь только начинается!!!


Скоро проверим на деле, но я ещё молодая мама взрослого 18 летнего сына и моего солнышка 3 летней дочуры. А муж ещё просит мальчика ему родить, брыкаюсь, как могу. 37 уже мне, в декабре 38. А энергии - молодёжь за ровню принимает. И это радует!!!

----------


## Лорик Юрина

Ой, девчёнки, как же хочется жизнь, как киноплёнку прокрутимть...
Время мчится, так,ну, что вам говорить, у вас также оно мчится.Но скажу сразу всем молодым девчёнкам, радуйтесь, что мы с вами варимся в этом соку, останетесь долго молодыми. Знаю по себе: меня все молодые музыканты и официанты принимают за "свою". Разницу не ощущаю, потому, что смело переодиваюсь и становлюсь кем хош. А моя внучка балдеет от этого. Та, что - НЕ РАССТАНУСЬ С КОМСОМОЛОМ, БУДУ ВЕЧНО С МОЛОДЫМ!  Это к нам всем относится.

----------


## Януська

> А моя внучка балдеет от этого.


Какая еще внучка?????? :eek: :eek: :eek: Смотрю на аватар и что-то у меня не состыковывается...

----------


## Татьянка

> но я ещё молодая мама взрослого 18 летнего сына


:eek:  :Vah:  



> Какая еще внучка??????    Смотрю на аватар и что-то у меня не состыковывается...


:eek:  :Aga:   такая же фигня....

----------


## Ильич

> Дааа, вот мне еще два года до 30, а уже как-то не по себе :(


Яна. Через 2 месяца  мне полтинник....
Так что вы все молодые.... расслабтесь и наслаждайтесь молодостью.....

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Так что вы все молодые



Ильич, а скажи честно, ты чувствуешь свои годы? Сегодня на вечере ко мне клиился 25 летний (трезвый) молодой человек, не просто клеился а откровенно меня, говоря молодежным сленгом, снимал. Когда я ему сказала, чтоя ровесница его мамы, он удивился. Я вот своих лет не чувствую. Я застряла где-то между 25-30 годами. И если бы не букет болячек, о которых не многие знают, то вообще спиной к окну могу сойти за молодую. Душа молодая, душа поет, хочется всего и сразу.Так что возраст - это состояние души!!!!:smile:

----------


## Татьянка

> Так что возраст - это состояние души!!!!


 :Ok:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   Золотые слова!!!!

----------


## Масяня

> Сегодня на вечере ко мне клиился 25 летний (трезвый) молодой человек


А я замужем за ТАКИМ 26 летним молодым человеком уже почти 5 лет. А в первые минуты знакомства даже и подумать не могла, что после  7 лет АБСОЛЮТной свободы и куража и стервозности и ещё много чего. Это к теме, что где они, принцы наши? Они придут совсем внезапн, когда его совсем не ждёшь. Главное не проспать  этот момент.

----------


## Януська

> я замужем за ТАКИМ 26 летним молодым человеком


Таааак, девчонки...а у нас я смотрю много у кого мужья на 5-10 лет младше. Все! В следующем году обязательно иду выпускные вести  :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## Масяня

> Все! В следующем году обязательно иду выпускные вести


Янусь, не-а-а, я его не на выпускном, а в командировке. Долго паспорту не мог поверить, думал, что мы его разыгрываем. Правда, родители его до сих пор в шоке и привыкнуть не могут к такой невестке. Ну да они далеко, на Украине, а мы на Севере. Я их не трогаю - они меня.

----------


## Ильич

Не, возраста не чуствую, чуствую когда находят то сахар, то варикоз, холестирин то еще каку хрень в моем душой молодом организме.... Наоборот после 48-ми в горы стал с рюкзаком ходить... чего оно происходит....

----------


## syaonka

Ну вот, Дорогие мои , я и добралась до этой темки!Пора и мне немножко о себе рассказать! Родилась я в г. Томске, это в Сибире.Произошло это событие 25.01.72г. Закончила музыкальную школу по классу фортепиано,самостоятельно научилась играть на гитаре и ещё и стала петь под неё(по этой причине всегда была душой компании):biggrin: (сама себя не похвалишь...)
Закончила педучилище и стала работать учителем начальных классов.В школе ,где я работала , организовали ансамбль учителей ,где я с удовольствием проводила время.Мы даже ездили на гастроли по областии у меня даже появились поклонники.Тогда же принила активное участие в  организации детских и взрослых новогодних ёлок.Это был мой первый опыт в организации праздников.Потом я стала иногда проводить дни рождения , юбилеи у родных и друзей.Была свидетельницей на свадьбах.Поняла, что это у меняп олучается и мне это нравится.
Да ,совсем забыла сказать, что когда я встретила своего будующего мужа, была приятно удивлена тем, что он тоже играет на гитаре и поёт , да ещё как!!!!!!!Так и образовался наш дуэт-И семейный,и творческий!
Сейчас я -женщина-военная.Да-да!Ещё одна военная на форуме!Только звание у меня по-меньше.Я прапорщик!Так-то вот! А ведение праздников-это моё хобби.Как я уже сказала , сначала проводила для близких.Потом мы с мужем стали подрабатывать в кафе в качестве музыкантов и тогда же стали появляться заказы на прведение юбилеев, свадеб.Сначала редко,потом чаще.Потом по 4-5 заказов в месяц.Работаем мы в паре с мужем: я- ведущая, он мой звукооператор,диджей.Ещё мы поём ,как говорится, в живую.Последнее время он ещё умудряется делать видеосъёмку и даже осоил монтаж.Вот такая у нас творческая семейка.Сейчас, правда , я приобщаю к своему делу подругу, т.к. нахожусь на 6 месяце беременности(вторым).Скоро  буду кататься как колобок по залу:biggrin: .Поэтому и воспитываю себе смену, чтоб не потерять клиентов.Ну вот вроде и всё.
Очень рада, что открыла для себя это чудо-наш форум!!!!!!! :Aga:  Буду очень счастлива, если вы примите меня в эту тёплую компанию!!!!!!!!!!:rolleyes:  :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Пора и мне немножко о себе рассказать!


Позвольте представить : эту скромницу зовут ИРИНА!
Ирина, принимаем, конечно  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

Спасибо, Ирочка за подробный рассказ о себе. Тебя уже приняли на Форуме. Ты уже влилась в наш коллектив
 А до чего здорово, что осенью в нашей поздравлялке прозвучат хорошие слова в адрес твоей крохи....

----------


## syaonka

*innca*  Спасибо ,Солнышко, что представила меня!А то у меня или уже старческий склероз,или беремчатая амнизия!:biggrin: Меня действительно зовут Ирина, ФамилиЁ моЁ Березнева .Друзья зовут Берёзкиной.Мне 36 лет , *имею*  :Vah:  мужа Алексея .Ещё у меня растёт сынулька Кирюшка 5 лет.Ну вот теперь вроде бы и всё пока!:biggrin: kuku

----------


## syaonka

*optimistka17*
Большое спасибо за  :flower:  тёплые сова!!!!!!!

----------


## syaonka

Имела в виду не "Сова", а слова! :Vah:

----------


## Татьянка

> .к. нахожусь на 6 месяце беременности(вторым).


 :Ok:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   Береги себя и малышка, Иришик!!!!  Ты умница, что продолжаешь работать.:wink:  Отвадишь сразу от ресторанов ребенка.(Шутка)( У меня сын терпеть не могет банкеты, беременная им работала до последнего( я родила 2 июня, а последний работала 25 мая :Aga:  :biggrin: )

----------


## syaonka

> Отвадишь сразу от ресторанов ребенка.(Шутка)( У меня сын терпеть не могет банкеты, беременная им работала до последнего( я родила 2 июня, а последний работала 25 мая  )


Я заметила, что как только начинаю вести программу, он у меня сразу затихает.Хотя любит "поколбаситься " у мамы в животике! :Aga:  :tongue:

----------


## Татьянка

> Я заметила, что как только начинаю вести программу, он у меня сразу затихает.Хотя любит "поколбаситься " у мамы в животике!


 :Ok:  :rolleyes: Подрастающая смена растет. Будет профи!!!!:wink:

----------


## syaonka

> Подрастающая смена растет. Будет профи!!!!


 :Ok:  :biggrin:

----------


## Раюшка

А я сразу нахожу сходства.... 
Ириша, с тобой мы одинаковы по двум параметрам: одногодки - раз, закончили педучилище и работали училками нач. классов - это два.
А ещё ты, как Алина-Калинчик, военная, а также, как Алина и Татьянка, будешь, наверное, вести праздники "в положении" до самых родов...

Удачи тебе!!!

----------


## syaonka

Спасибо,Раюшка! :flower:

----------


## zizi

Здравствуйте, вот и я тож добралась до этой темки. Меня зовут Марина. Мне 32 года. Я родилась и живу в селе, в Кургаской области (с Мишкиной мы рядышком). Работаю в доме культуры. Закончила училище культуры, а сейчас учусь в Курганском госуниверситете , буду специалист по работе с молодёжью. Только приехала с сессии и решила больше не тянуть, а познакомиться со всеми поближе. Пока училась, так соскучилась по форуму, теперь перечитываю всё новенькое.  Ну вот вкратце и всё. Буду рада пообщаться.

----------


## optimistka17

> решила больше не тянуть, а познакомиться со всеми поближе.


Так может и фотку свою выставишь?
 Народ должен знать своих героев...

----------


## zizi

Ну до героев ещё далеко, а фотку уже выставила.

----------


## optimistka17

Так это ты и есть? Ну красавица!

----------


## zizi

Нет Людмила, аваторка просто очень похожа. :Oj:  Я и выбрала её, потому что занимаюсь хореографией.

----------


## staass64

Здравствуйте, коллеги! На форуме я о себе рассказывала немного, но как оказалось, не в теме. Итак, ...она звалась Татьяной, т.е. я. На сайте зарегистрирован мой муж. Пока не знаю, как зарегистрироваться самой, ведь компьютер-то у нас один.О себе расскажу, что со многими форумчанками имею много общего.Мне осенью стукнет 40, стрелец, обезьяна. Как Раюшка и Иришка закончила педучилище, работала учителем начальных классов.Теперь работаю учителем украинского языка и литературы.Я - украиноязычная, поющая тамада. Первый раз провела свадьбу, как и все, знакомым.Муж-музыкант, играл на той свадьбе.Люди захотели, чтобы все было прилично.Для меня тогда это был темный лес, но людям понравилось (работала бесплатно, поэтому и спрос был небольшой).На этой свадьбе меня услышали, людям понравилось и поступило предложение провести свадьбу. Пара была очень интересная: жениху за 30, невесте- под 30.Первая их фраза при встрече:"Нас на свадьбе не трогать, мы уже не молодые, все внимание гостям." Села я за сценарий.Через неделю они его детально изучили, отменили несколько конкурсов, а все остальное одобрили.Свадьба прошла нормально.С этой парой сейчас часто вижусь, общаемся, у них растут прекрасные двойняшки.С тех пор прошло почти 8 лет. Каждый раз стараюсь в свадебный сценарий внести что-то новое.Благодаря форуму нашла много конкурсов.Часть из них уже использую в работе.Мой муж музыкант, но мы работаем не вместе. Я об этом писала в теме "Кому работу".Очень хорошо, что на форуме мы имеем возможность и себя показать, и на людей посмотреть, как говориться.Наверное, вкратце, и все.До встречи на форуме!

----------


## optimistka17

Татьяна! Приятно познакомиться... А из какого ты города, украиноязычная тамада?

----------


## staass64

*optimistka17*,
 Городок наш маленький на Черкащине - Шевченковский край.

----------


## staass64

*optimistka17*,
 Так написала, что и сама не поняла толком. Я живу в небольшом городке на Черкащине, в краю Тараса Шевченка.

----------


## syaonka

*zizi
staass64* 
Приятно познакомиться!:biggrin:  :flower:

----------


## zizi

Взаимно!:biggrin:

----------


## Супердевчонка

Здравствуйте, дорогие коллеги! Читаю вас давно (и не только читаю), но сегодня не выдержала и зарегистрировалась. Я - Екатерина из Днепропетровска. Мне 41 год, к слову о возрасте, но, говорят сохранилась неплохо. Тамадой работаю 1 год. Два образования - консерватория (пианистка) и второе - психологическое. Идея работать ведущей пришла неожиданно, в парке. С деньгами было туговато (психология у нас примерно также "востребована" как классическая музыка - за плечами у меня 13 лет в оперном театре концертмейстером), смотрю - видеооператор снимает свадьбу. Вот, думаю, люди зарабатывают! Стали с мужем думать, а чего мы-то умеем? Дома была книга "Тамада" (случайно). Вообщем, первую свадьбу отработали вместе, как двое ведущих. Вспоминать страшно, от листков не отрывалась. Но - повезло, мы не сильно были нужны, а конкурсы получилось провести неплохо. Теперь мы "заматерели", купили хорошую аппаратуру, электропианино и добавили "живой звук" (у мужа очень хороший голос, он уже 5 лет занимается вокалом, хотя работает на железной дороге). Работаем с удовольствием, дорого не берем, но и не даром. Для меня по-прежнему материальный фактор имеет значение. Во время ведения отвлекаюсь от игры на электропианино, а во время игры - от ведения. Все успеваем. Люди, как правило, довольны. В текст уже практически не смотрю, предпочитаю свободную импровизацию, хотя карточки с порядком номеров заготовлены (помогают сосредоточиться во время свадебной суеты). Так что - не знаю, кто я теперь. Как психолог консультирую мало, хотелось бы больше, есть небольшая нагрузка по работе с детьми (тоже нравится, но платят мало). Пожалуй, все о себе.

----------


## Марисоль

Здравствуйте, зравствуйте , здравствуйте все! Сегодня мне сын помог вставить аватарку, и я явилась перед вами все ...дцат килограмм и ушки.
Не знаю что рассказать о себе , думаю, если кому-то будет интересно узнать обо мне больше,  задаст вопросы, отвечу. А пока повторюсь, что мне здесь очень нравится. Столько разных, ярких,талантливых людей.
Прекрасная доброжелательная атмосфера и теплое человеческое общение. Мне показалось , что плохие люди здесь не задерживаются .
Хочется общаться с вами, делиться радостью и неудачами, вместе искать что-то новое. Праздники провожу редко, преимущественно у знакомых, в своем коллективе. Получаю наслаждение , когда праздник удается и вижу счастливые, веселые лица, обсуждающие запомнившиеся моменты. Если празник не удался по каким-то причинам, могу несколько дней реветь и заниматься самоедством, борюсь с этим но... 
Хочу всем форумчанам пожелать:
Улыбкою стереть с лица 
Морщинки горя и печали.
Забыть , что в жизни иногда
Не находили, а теряли.
Жить полной жизнью.
Жить - гореть,
Шутить, страдать и наслаждаться,
И над невзгодами смеяться,
И вопреки ненастью - петь!
(написала эти строчки давно, но именно ими хочу вас всех поприветствовать)

----------


## Инна Р.

Катя, вливайся :flower:  ! Мы рады новичкам!:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

> но именно ими хочу вас всех поприветствовать


Спасибо за приветствие :flower:  ! Н:smile: о, почему все забывают написать свое имя?

----------


## Марисоль

Простите! Думала, что написала при регистрации и все знают.
Меня зовут Марина. Очень приятно *innca*, что заметили, я уже с 16.06.2008. на форуме, примите , не ругайте сильно...

----------


## Инна Р.

> примите , не ругайте сильно...


Ругать ни в коем случае не будем, но, когда ник никак не напоминает имя, очень сложно запомнить, кого как зовут.:smile: , а хочется!

----------


## Петровна

*Garmonia*

 Марина, рада появлению землячки :flower:

----------


## olgaring

Девочки , рада с вами позакомиться!:smile:

----------


## Курица

Очень приятно, что в нашу ХОРОШУЮ, просто замечательную компанию, вливаются новые таланты! :Ok:

----------


## Раюшка

Кате и Марине - ПРЕВЕД!!!:smile:  :flower:  

Курица-Танюша, давно хотела спросить: а Вы откуда? Никак не могу понять, что подразумевается под "Солнечным Скобаристаном"?:biggrin:

----------


## Ладушка

*Garmonia*,
*Супердевчонка*,
 Приятно познакомиться. Бум дружить. :flower:

----------


## Марисоль

*Петровна*,
Привет, привет , землячке!!!Надеюсь, будем общаться, а может быть и встречаться! Успехов!!!

----------


## Марисоль

*olgaring*,
Далекой Германии привет! Форум нас всех сближает. Приятно читать ваши сообщения.

----------


## Марисоль

*Раюшка*,
Здравствуйте, очень рада обшаться с одесситкой. Обожаю Одессу и неподражаемы

----------


## Марисоль

*Раюшка*,
Здравствуйте, очень рада общаться с одесситкой. Обожаю Одессу и неподражаемый одесский юмор. Всех благ!
 А Курица-Татьяна имеет ввиду Псков, так в наших  краях его называют.

----------


## Марисоль

*Ладушка*,
Мы с Вами уже общались, а теперь познакомились. Смотрю на вас во все глаза и слушаю во все уши!!! Жду в теме "частушки" новые , прикольные!
Гармонии во всем!

----------


## Марисоль

*Раюшка*,
 Это не прикол, это пропадает связь. У нас сильнейшая гроза.

----------


## Breseida

Здравствуйте коллеги и просто люди добрые разрешите представится Оксана 26 лет- начинающая тамада из Германии. Особого образования в этой сфере нет,я по образованию маркетолог и работаю заведующей 2х отделов в торговом центре, но есть неиссякаемый творческий настрой и стремление что то организовывать. В нашем бизнесе около года.Работаю с двумя профессиональными музыкантами. Начала с малого -провела пару юбилеев, потом порекомендовали свадьбу аж на 280 человек. Для первого блина все прошло на ура, мне понравилось и я решила продолжить это нехитрое  дело !Теперь пою, организовываю, наряжаю -в свободное от основной работы время. Безумно рада, что мне предоставляется возможность на этом сайте пообщатся с метрами организаторского дела и обменятся опытом.

----------


## Ильич

> я решила продолжить это нехитрое  дело !


Ой оно и хитрое! Дело то это в 26 кажется нехитрым а с годами хитрости все больше и больше....:rolleyes:

----------


## Breseida

> Ой оно и хитрое! Дело то это в 26 кажется нехитрым а с годами хитрости все больше и больше....:rolleyes:



:biggrin:...  сказал Ильич указав пальцем в небо

----------


## Инна Р.

> Здравствуйте коллеги и просто люди добрые разрешите представится Оксана 26 лет


 :Ok:   :flower:  Чувствуй себя как дома!:smile:

----------


## Курица

> А Курица-Татьяна имеет ввиду Псков, так в наших краях его называют.


Раюшка! А я-то, наивная, полагала, что это общеизвестный факт:скобари=читай псковичи. А Псков - это не только город, где скоро пройдет Международный форумовский фестиваль, но и Чудское озеро, где Александр Невский разбил псов-рыцарей, и Михайловское и Святогорье, где покоится прах солнца нашей поэзии, Ал-дра Пушкина, и древнейшее Труворово городище, и мои родные Печоры- древний русский городок, северо-западный форпост российского государства,о котором писал красивые стихи Игорь Северянин (То затерявшийся в расщелине, То взвившийся на бугорок Весь утопает в буйной зелени Старинный русский городок...), в котором знаменитый Псково-Печерский Свято-Успенский мужской монастырь, в котором НИКОГДА, с момента основания,не прекращались богослужения(и в 1917, и в 1941-45, и в Сталинские времена, и в....да во все!!!!) Вобщем - "Мы- пскопские, мы - прорвемся!" (так говорили в старину) или "Скобарь с колом страшнее танка!" (так говаривали в Отечественную...)
Приезжайте в гости!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Курица*,
 Тань! Сколько читаю твои посты, столько не устаю удивляться твоей мудрости! :Ok:  
Можно, я сотворю себе кумира?

----------


## optimistka17

Танюша! А ты -то у себя на псковщине на фестивале будешь... А то читаю, что дашаочарование ,да татьяна из Тамбова . Да Наталья Макната из ведущих и все. тебя-то не видать...

----------


## Татьянка

> А ты -то у себя на псковщине на фестивале будешь


 :Aga:   да, да... поддерживаю вопрос

----------


## Курица

> Танюша! А ты -то у себя на псковщине на фестивале будешь... А то читаю, что дашаочарование ,да татьяна из Тамбова . Да Наталья Макната из ведущих и все. тебя-то не видать...
> __________________


Естественно, если только не скончаюсь до 2 июля...Сейчас живу на 1 ноге - ремонт в прихожей и в кухне, в квартру пробираюсь по стеночке...
Но я собираюсь бытьв качестве ЗРИТЕЛЯ. А с девочками встретиться хотелось бы. Я бы монастырь наш показала...Красота и благодать!

----------


## Татьянка

> Но я собираюсь бытьв качестве ЗРИТЕЛЯ.


:eek: Ты что? Там не хвает людей!!! Я то приеду только 4-вечером. По ряду своих личных причин.

----------


## Курица

Татьянка, да я не представляю, в каком еще качестве может быть пожилая, толстая тетка. Ладно вы с Дашенькой - само собой. вести можете, Наталья-Макната - организатор и т.п. Нет, я, конечно, могла бы... :Aga:  патроны, например. подавать...Куда обратиться?

----------


## maknata

> Но я собираюсь бытьв качестве ЗРИТЕЛЯ


Ща по попке надаю зрителю:biggrin:  Ведущих ой как мало, и помощь будет нужна :Aga:   А ремонт закончить невозможно, его можно временно приостановить:wink:

----------


## maknata

*Курица*,
 Танюш, я тоже не Дюймовочка:biggrin: , а помощь нужна хотя бы с идеями, подводками и проч. 


> Куда обратиться?


Зайди в фестивальный раздел, там есть адрес ящика фестивального, можешь на мой ящик писать или в личку.

----------


## Марисоль

*Breseida*,
Рады приветствовать , присоединяйся. Но, дорогая, Ильич, совершенно прав! С каждым проведенным праздником ты будешь понимать, что столько  хитростей нужно будет постичь, столько трудностей преодолеть.
Здесь множество слагаемый успеха, а причиной провала может быть небольшая случайность, неадекватное поведения какого-то гостя, банальные технические проблемы ( как отключение электричества) ит.д.
, словом, учись, набирайся опыта, развивайся , и если ты спустя лет 10 все еще будешь заниматься этим "нехитрым" делом , уверена, подобным образом уже не сможешь его назвать. Слушай АКСАКАЛА ИЛЬИЧА, у него талант+опыт , он зря пальчиком не указывает!!! Ждем тебя в теме Свадебные истории.

----------


## Марисоль

[b Курица[/b],
Встрепенись, откуда такой настрой, перышки почистила и в бой!

----------


## Breseida

> Чувствуй себя как дома!:smile:



Я постараюсь-спасибо !  :flower:

----------


## strannix

Я давно на форуме . Начинал ищу минус, но ........
Я  где то рядом.  Я Не профи музыкант ( хотя пишу минусовки) Я не профи фотограф( хотя снимал)Я не профи ведущий( хотя я веду все в подряд). Вот моя история я учился , учился и учился пока не решил поступить в музыкальную школу 1986 г. http:/*************.com/files/6212119 Затем играл в разных группах, а больше уделять внимание звуку , Да я по образованию учитель младших классов, универсал. Работал концерты по гипнозу (сегодня НЛП)(кому интересно выставлю видео)
Сегодня"тихенько" веду свадьбы  и др .
 И всегда,чем смогу тем помогу! Я Тот кто рядом
В профиле мое продолжение
 и  у меня сегодня день варенья

----------


## optimistka17

Прочла профиль...
Получается, что песенка. "Привет, Андрей!"-это про тебя...
Привет!.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Работал концерты по гипнозу (сегодня НЛП)(кому интересно выставлю видео)
> Сегодня"тихенько" веду свадьбы и др .


тоже с элементами гипноза?:biggrin:

----------


## strannix

*optimistka17*,
 Привет, Я не музыкант на 100% но что-то пишу http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread....28156&page=138 моя работа  кто родился
Я больше говорю и импровизация мой конек

----------


## strannix

*KAlinchik*,Я серьезно этим владею, кто не верит выставлю видео.А свадьбы нет (хотя знание психологии помогает)
 А вообще всем чем смогу тем помогу, раньше интернет был медленный, а теперь могу все, что есть.

----------


## Djazi

> кто не верит выставлю видео


 Я верю, но посмотреть интересно  было  бы!

----------


## strannix

*Djazi*,Хорошо в avi  пока нет завтра отдам на обработку и выложу а там судите сами ( гипноз это не талант -а ЗНАНИЕ!)

----------


## Djazi

> В профиле мое продолжение
> и у меня сегодня день варенья


Андрей,  ну  тогда поздравляю вас от всей души в Днём Варенья!  Желаю двигаться вперёд к неизведанному, удачи в работе, новых творческих взлётов и ЛЮБВИ, ЛЮБВИ, ЛЮБВИ :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## strannix

*Djazi*,    спасибо ! А видео  выложу , технологии опишу, но это отдельная школа, могу создать тему обучения НЛП для ведущих, если необходимо

----------


## strannix

*Djazi*,
Спасибо !А вообще, я просто тамада и DJ(dj это уже в крови хороший звук и настроение не зависимо от возраста обеспечу) ,Веду все, что не предложат, но с оговорками

----------


## Раюшка

Андрей - наш человек, трудяга, и работы не боится!!! :Ok:

----------


## strannix

А вообще я просто человек,  желающий всем ,что-бы было весело и не скучно!!!!

----------


## strannix

> Андрей - наш человек, трудяга, и работы не боится!!!


Чего боятся ? Сама убежит.

----------


## optimistka17

> наш человек


 Точно НАШ! Это сразу видно...

----------


## Курица

Андрей, с днем рождения! Желаю подольше не взрослеть, не сареть. не дряхлеть!!! А то, что из учителей начальных классов получаются  :Ok:  вот такие специалисты - ведущие, проверено многолетним опытом. И еще один плюс в этом мужчине - собака на руках! Помните:"Имеющий в руках цветы Плохого совершить не может!" (ну, вы меня поняли, по ассоциации с живой природой).Да и ...просто душка...:rolleyes:  :Oj:   Вливайся, ты нам очень нужен.А то у нас Ильич, как любимая жена Цезаря, " :Aga:  вне подозрения"...

----------


## Марисоль

*strannix*,
ПОздравляю с Днем рождения! Здоровья, учачи, любви и творчества,творчества, творчества. Очень бы хотелось узнать приемчик на тему "Как обезвредить неадекватного гостя?"на празднике, очень хочется иногда приложиться сковородкой, но ее нет под рукой. Может на точку на какую нажать, чтобы микрофон не вырывал?

----------


## Марисоль

*Курица*,
Татьяна , я не узнала вас в гриме! Блеск!!!

----------


## Марья

> Может на точку на какую нажать, чтобы микрофон не вырывал?


Большой палец руки в глаз человеческий входит по самое основание. Человек получает болевой шок, потом глаз возвращается на место без ущерба для зрения...:biggrin: 

АА если серьезно, этот приемчик рекомендую в качестве самозащиты...(не дай бог конечно) ПРОВЕРЕНО. потом даже убегать не надо, пешком можно уйти, еще и подтяжестью сумок....:wink:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Ильич, как любимая жена Цезаря



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Раюшка

Да, нашим султанам Ильичу и Максимчику пора составить конкуренцию, шоб не расслаблялись...:biggrin:  Из мужикоФФ у нас ещё Swinging, тоКА заходит он реже, чем хотелось бы...

----------


## syaonka

*strannix*
С днём рождения!Счастья, удачи, любви! :Vah:   :flower:  
В нашем полку учителей начальных классов прибыло! :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## веселючка

Привет всем! Наконец-то решилась написать. Всё читала и читала. Хочу выразить восторг по поводу ваших всех идей. Я сама занимаюсь проведением праздников всего год, но останавливаться не собираюсь. Как только что-то не получается, сразу захожу на ваш сайт, и появляется воодушевление. Вы - СУПЕР! :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

> Как только что-то не получается, сразу захожу на ваш сайт,


Привет партизанке!

----------


## strannix

> А то у нас Ильич, как любимая жена Цезаря


Бедный Ильич:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Ладушка

> это отдельная школа, могу создать тему обучения НЛП для ведущих, если необходимо


Давно мечтаю подчинять аудиторию не только своим обаянием, но и продвинутыми технологиями. Научите пожалуйста. Хотя бы основам.  Усмирять расбушевавшихся. Вести за собой сомневаюшихся и нерешительных. И убедить под конец, заказчиков о добровольном! увеличении гонорара!

----------


## Марисоль

*Ладушка*,
 Поддерживаю темку!!!

----------


## Курица

Андрей, я резюмирую: даешь учебник по нейро-лингвистическому программировыанию для чайников и чайниц, ведущих праздники!!!! :wink: Социальный заказ дан!
Социальный заквз - принят??????:rolleyes:

----------


## zizi

и я хочу! ПРИСОЕДИНЯЮСЬ :Aga:  !!!

----------


## Мишкина

[QUOTE=Ладушка;1268113убедить под конец, заказчиков о добровольном! увеличении гонорара![/QUOTE]

*Ладушка!*  :Ok:  
*Андрей!*  Я б тож не против!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> И убедить под конец, заказчиков о добровольном! увеличении гонорара!


Ой-ой-ой, что-то такое важное пропустила! Где и на сколько увеличивают?

----------


## strannix

> Социальный заказ дан!


заказ принят !
Тема создана

----------


## Breseida

> *Breseida*,
> Рады приветствовать , присоединяйся. Но, дорогая, Ильич, совершенно прав! С каждым проведенным праздником ты будешь понимать, что столько  хитростей нужно будет постичь, столько трудностей преодолеть.
> Здесь множество слагаемый успеха, а причиной провала может быть небольшая случайность, неадекватное поведения какого-то гостя, банальные технические проблемы ( как отключение электричества) ит.д.
> , словом, учись, набирайся опыта, развивайся , и если ты спустя лет 10 все еще будешь заниматься этим "нехитрым" делом , уверена, подобным образом уже не сможешь его назвать. Слушай АКСАКАЛА ИЛЬИЧА, у него талант+опыт , он зря пальчиком не указывает!!! Ждем тебя в теме Свадебные истории.



Спасибо, я подразумевала под не хитрым делом "не хитрое дело". Я даю себе отчет, о том, что это не так легко и вполне согласна с высказанными по этому поводу мнениями. Но еще хочу добавить, что молодая тамада не значит "зелёная". Главное не возраст, а умение завести гостей. Хочу заметить по этому поводу, что модератеров много, а хороших среди них мало-по крайнем мере в Германии. Хороший тамада отличается от массы тем, что его рекомендуют. И их у нас по пальцам можно перещитать. 
Проколы-ну все мы люди и с каждыми они происходят. На последней свадьбе у меня например перед выкупом невесты завис лептоп, где все музыкальное оформление заложено. Пришлось гостям потопать и похлопать пока жених сидел на стуле. Он  ,мне кажется, в этот момент даже про невесту подзабыл  :Vah:

----------


## azu4ena

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане!еще раз повторюсь ,что безумно рада тому,что нашла вас в этой паутине жизни!*немного о себе*! жила была девочка  НАДЯ,некрасивая такая,но зато активная!Просто с самого детства проблема была куда деть излишнюю энергию!училась в худошке(это потому что мама художник)Когда время пришло профессию выбирать.стукнуло мне в голову пойти в культ просвет училище на режисерский факультет!МАМА всю ночь рыдала.уговаривала в художественное поступать! *но нас так просто не возьмешь*!вообщем поступила.экзамены на одни 5 -повышенная стипендия!Но и тут все  началось,завертелось! Курс оказывается эксперементпльный был,за 3 года студенты должны были и танцы и режисуру и вокал изучить!ПРИШЛА КАК ТО ДЕВОЧКА НАДЯ НА УРОК ВОКАЛА,А ТАМ заслуженная артистка Мордовии ей и говорит-:"ДАВАЙ ПЕРЕВОДИТЬСЯ В МУЗЫКАЛЬНОЕ УЧИЛИЩЕ ! ТЕБЕ ПЕТЬ НУЖНО!"Я себе потом часто ФРОСЮ Бурлакову напоминала!ВООБЩЕМ ВОТ ТАК НАЧАЛАСЬ МОЯ ВОКОЛЬНАЯ КАРЬЕРА,И ПРОДОЛЖАЕТСЯ ПО СЕЙ ДЕНЬ ! МНОГО С ТЕХ ПОР ВОДЫ УТЕКЛО! И В ТЕАТРЕ 10 ЛЕТ РАБОТАЛА,А НАШЛА СЕБЯ СЛУЧАЙНО НА СВАДЬБЕ У РОДСТВЕННИКОВ!С ТЕХ ПОР КАЖДЫЙ РАЗ ПЕРЕД СВАДБЬБОЙ ВОЛНУЮСЬ,КАК БУДТО ЧТО -ТО НЕ ПРИГОТОВИЛА! А НА ПРАЗДНИКЕ ВЫБРАСЫВАЮ ВСЕ И ШУРУЮ,ПО ОБСТАНОВКЕ ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ!ЗАТО ПОТОМ С ЧУВСТВОМ ИСПОЛНЕНОГО ЖИЗНЕННОГО ПРЕДНАЗНАЧЕНИЯ ДОМОЙ ЕДУ!Я ВООБЩЕ ХОРОШЕГО ВЕДУЩЕГО,АРТИСТА НАЗЫВАЮ ДОНОРОМ -ЭНЕРГИИ!*ДОНОРЫ МЫ ТОВАРИШИ*!ДА НЕ ОСКУДЕЕТ РУКА ДАЮЩЕГО

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*azu4ena*,
 НАДЮШКА! ЗаходЫ! Чувствуй себя как дома!
Фросю Бурлакову я Абажаю!

Ты права 


> ДА НЕ ОСКУДЕЕТ РУКА ДАЮЩЕГО


, 

Да не отсохнет язык просяшшшшого!)))))))))

----------


## Курица

Надя, очень приятно познакомиться - Татьяна ( партийная кличка - Курица:tongue: ). Энергией со страницы с твоим постом так и плещет!!! Наш человек, тоже - ДОНОР, сразу видно. Будь как дома. ждем чего- нибудь из Мордовии! :Aga:

----------


## azu4ena

спасибо всем кто меня заметил! не могу только тему найти где опытом делятся,так везде полазила! а :wink: то глядишь и я чего -нибудь поначертала бы! поможите....

----------


## optimistka17

Надя! Опытом делятся в любой теме. В "Юбилеях",-опытом по проведению юбилеев. В "Детских играх и конкурсах",-опытом по работе с детьми. В "Сценариях свадеб"-соответственно свадебными материалами. В "Беседке "просто общаются, разговаривают и флудят в том числе. В "Синей тетрадке"флудят,, жалуются ругаютс, выплёскивают негатив. В "Креативе" нестандартными вещами, как правило,личными ноу-хау. Собственно по названиям уже почти всегда ясно , что собой представляет тема.
 Заходи, не стесняйся в любую из тем, где душа лежит. Всегда будем рады увидеть что-то и от тебя ...

----------


## Анюша

> Работал концерты по гипнозу (сегодня НЛП)(кому интересно выставлю видео)


а где гипнозу учился?

----------


## Анюша

Стыдно даже признаваться, но до сих пор в этой теме про себя не писала, сразу ее не заметила, а потом как-то уже и не совсем новенькая.... может еще не позно и надо написать?

----------


## optimistka17

> может еще не позно и надо написать?


тНадо, надо. Напиши, Аня! Всегда интересно читать о новичках. А о тех, кого уже немного знаешь,-вдвойне интересно...

----------


## Раюшка

Аня, биографию в студию!!!:smile:

----------


## strannix

> а где гипнозу учился?


Давно это было в году1990 или 1991(точнее уже не помню) первым учителем был украинец Василий Бабинчук, он часто посещал наш город с концертами, затем было много разных курсов, +друг психолог, через него попал на курсы НЛП И пошло поехало. Сейчас публично не выступаю т.к. нужно очень  много разных бумажек. Проще свадьбы вести. Но иногда "балуюсь" что бы практику не позабыть в частном порядке и смотрю книги выходящие в этой области (век живи век учись )

----------


## lutiklara

Здравствуйте все! Я - Лариса, недавно мне исполнилось 40 лет.Профессия - преподаватель, хоровик. 20 лет работаю в музыкальной школе. Росла и училась на берегу Волги, в городе Сызрани, сейчас живу в другом месте.Ведущей бываю только на мероприятиях в нашей музыкалке, всегда стараюсь сделать так, чтобы детям было интересно,но не всегда можно найти хороший материал.В этом году искала что - нибудь для наших выпускников, попала к вам и ... больше никуда не нужно было идти! 
Самое замечательное для меня, что здесь можно пообщаться с интересными людьми, у меня очень узкий круг знакомых, так как много времени и сил уходит на работу.
Сообщение моё конечно суховато, я больше слушать люблю, чем говорить, хотя завидую таким как Марья, каждый её пост ну просто  шедевр, всегда содержательно, искромётно.
Надеюсь, такие как я тоже не лишние у вашего костра, а может когда - нибудь и пригожусь.

----------


## Раюшка

> Надеюсь, такие как я тоже не лишние у вашего костра, а может когда - нибудь и пригожусь.


Однозначно!  :flower:

----------


## Марисоль

*lutiklara*,
Рада приветствовать!!!

----------


## Анюша

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! Вот уже около полугода наслаждаясь общением с вами, я решила познакомиться.... Зовут меня Аня, мне сейчас 27, родилась и живу в Минске. С детства была связана с театром (Оперный, музкомедия, театральный лицей), закончила Институт культуры по очень странной специальности "социально-психологическая реабилитация личности средствами искусства (в моем случае средствами театра), профессия звучит, как психолог. В данный момент пока еще наслаждаюсь последними прелестями отпуска по уходу за ребенком. 
Проведением праздников начала заниматься лет шесть назад, но тогда это были только детские праздники и спектакли. Потом на новогодние мероприятия попробовала поработать со взрослыми - пошло... и когда моей детеночке было около годика пошла проводить свадьбы. было это не так давно - полтора года назад. До сих пор перед каждой свадьбой жутко волнуюсь, надеюсь, что со временем это пройдет. Но во время работы отдаюсь процессу полностью и именно от этого получаю большой кайф. 
Долгое время искала подобный форум, ну верила я, что он где-то существует! Предлагала общение разным ведущим с целью обмена опытом, одна из которых откликнулась на мое предложение, а была это наша Януська (спасибо ей за это большое), которая пригласила меня общаться на свой форум, через который я и узнала о вас....
Этот форум меня поразил не только общением и объемом информации, но и разнообразием характеров... Вот ведь штука удивительная, мы только переписываемся, а у каждого своя манера общения, даже своя интонация через буковки передается, у каждого свой образ.... и все очень разные и до безумия интересные... Спасибо Вам всем!

----------


## lutiklara

ААnn
Этот форум меня поразил не только общением и объемом информации, но и разнообразием характеров... Вот ведь штука удивительная, мы только переписываемся, а у каждого своя манера общения, даже своя интонация через буковки передается, у каждого свой образ.... и все очень разные и до безумия интересные... Спасибо Вам всем![/QUOTE]

Подпишусь Под Каждым Словом!

----------


## optimistka17

> больше никуда не нужно было идти!


 Идти не нужно А ехать нужно. Сама ведь знаешь куда? Да, в Крым, на слет...


> Вот уже около полугода наслаждаясь общением с вами,


 Причем взаимно. 
А за эти полгода к тебе уже так привыкли, что наверно и фраз типа,-мы рада прветствовать тебя на нашем Форуме ты уже не дождешься....

----------


## lutiklara

Меня в отпуск отправили, а денег не дали! Так что могу только пешком, но боюсь опоздаю.

----------


## ПУХОВА

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ ! Я - ВЕДУЩАЯ ПРАЗДНИКОВ..

РАБОТАЮ ВМЕСТЕ С АККОМПАНИАТОРОМ И АССИСТЕНТКОЙ.
 СВОИ--ТРАНСПОРТ, АППАРАТУРА,СВЕТ,КОСТЮМИРОВАННАЯ ШОУ-ПРОГРАММА ,КОНКУРСЫ И Т.Д.

Я - ИСПОЛНИТЕЛЬ АВТОРСКИХ И ПОПУЛЯРНЫХ ПЕСЕН.
СРЕДИ АВТОРСКИХ -- МНОГО ТЕМАТИЧЕСКИХ -"ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ ", "ЗАЖИГАЕМ СВЕЧИ","НОВЫЙ ГОД", "З БАТЬКАМИ", "КАРНАВАЛ","Я НАРИСУЮ ЭТОТ ВЕЧЕР" И Т.П.

РАДА БУДУ  ВЛИТЬСЯ В ВАШ  ДРУЖНЫЙ  КОЛЛЕКТИВ. :Aga:

----------


## Януська

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 заходи, гостем будешь. Только регистр букОв поменяй...тут все с хорошим зрением.

----------


## Раюшка

> тут все с хорошим зрением


Тем не менее выпить иногда могут...:biggrin:  Так что на всякий случай не меняй регистр букОв...:biggrin:

----------


## ПУХОВА

ПРОСТО ПРИВЫКЛА,  ЧТОБ И КРАСИВО. И ВИДНО:eek: :biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

Привет,тезка! Приятно, что теперь на Форуме будет представлен Киев еще одним славным человеком Не знаю как кому , а после Саши, Калинки-Малинки, мне за столицу Украины уж очень обидно было.  Надеюсь, в будущем ты и своими авторскими песнями делиться будешь... Ну а пока,-ДОБРО ПОЖАЛОВАТЬ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Не знаю как кому , а после Саши, Калинки-Малинки, мне за столицу Украины уж очень обидно было


 Это не про меня,Калинки-Малинки?!:eek:

----------


## optimistka17

Алина! Ты же не Саша?
 Ты не застала такого субъекта, который приходил регулярно с просьбой дать ему готовую программу на блюдечке. Писал, что работает в ночном клубе "Калинка-малинка". То ему игры напиши, то слоганы сочини. Даже спасибо не дождешься. В каждом сообщение одно слово ДАЙТЕ!!!!!!. Он нас всех буквально доконал своим откровением, что думает, что на Форуме сидят люди, которым просто делать нечего, поэтому для них в удовольствие ему все готовенькое на блюдечке преподносить...Словом, тот еще фрукт был ,этот киевлянин...

----------


## KAlinchik

*optimistka17*,
 Уф, аж гора сплеч...
Ты просто написала через запятую: 


> а после Саши, Калинки-Малинки,


 я и испугалась, что ж я такого успела сделать...
А насчет Саши,я помню эту ситуацию, тогда уже сидела на форуме, но партизанила...:biggrin:

----------


## Орбита

> Словом, тот еще фрукт был ,этот киевлянин...
> __________________


Люд, не фрукт, а ягодка - Калинка-малинка! Гы...

----------


## Януська

:biggrin: 


> а ягодка - Калинка-малинка!


Ага, кРЫЖОвниК, млин!

----------


## Раюшка

> Ага, кРЫЖОПниК, млин!


:biggrin:

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Писал, что работает в ночном клубе "Калинка-малинка"


ДА, ЕСТЬ  ТАКОЙ  КЛУБ.:wink: :mad: 
НО  Я, НАДЕЮСЬ,  ЧТО  НАШЕ  ОБЩЕНИЕ  БУДЕТ  И  ПРИЯТНЫМ, И  ПОЛЕЗНЫМ ! :flower:

----------


## MissInga

Здравствуйте. 
Не смотря на мой ник, зовут меня Катя, мне 26 лет. Живу я  в городе Мытищи, МО. 

Возьмите меня к Вам жить ??? :Oj: 
Читаю Вашу тему, и понимаю со со многими людьми уже заочно знакома, т.к. регулярно интересуюсь жизнью форума и очень мне здесь нравится!!!  :Aga: 

Вот и моя не хитрая история пути к роли ведущей...
Очень люблю петь, началось все с того, что однажды (где-то в 2002 году) пришла я в гости подружке в ресторан (она там официанткой работала), а там живая музыка играет. В перерыве подхожу к солисту и банально говорю - я очень хочу петь !!! (честное слово так и сказала):rolleyes:  
Ресторан маленький, и народу почти совсем не было, он мне дает микрофон и говорит - ну спой чего нибудь... 
Я спела, как сейчас помню Айсберг - Пугачева. 
Так мы с ним познакомились, он наверное так проникся моим желанием петь, что стал со мной заниматься, а через некоторое время мы уже вместе пели в ресторане.

Через годик я купила свое оборудование, начала брать частные уроки вокала, и начала сама работать в кафешке. В этом кафе по субботам я проводила по парочке конкурсов для посетителей, все были очень довольны. И мне очень нравилось зажигать людей.
Потом предложила директору - давай проведем Хеллоуин я подготовлю сценарий, сделаем афишку для посетителей... Что Вы думаете у нас все прошло на ура!!!
Костюмы, декорации и даже живые мышки были празднике... (Фотки есть). Потом был новый год, на этот раз уже сам директор сказал - ДАВАЙ !!! И опять я все подготовила организовала - гуляли до 8 утра!!! (фотки есть). 
Вот это мой самый первый опыт в проведении и организации вечеринок. 
Я и сейчас работаю в этой кафешке и 95% банкетов, которые проводятся у нас, будь то юбилей или свадьба, провожу именно я. Даже не знаю почему так случилось.
Но я очень рада, потому что мне очень нравиться что то придумывать и веселить людей.

Когда я попала на этот форум, сначала интересовалась только разделом "Русские минусовки", но когда зарегистрировалась и начала бродить и углубляться в разделы, просто обалдела от радости, сколько же тут хороших и веселых людей!!! Огромное количество ценной информации, а главное всегда можно найти поддержку и совет в трудной ситуации!!! 
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  

Спасибо за внимание!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Спасибо за откровенный рассказ, Катюша. Сразу видно, наш человек! :Ok:  :biggrin:

----------


## Ильич

> Так что на всякий случай не меняй регистр букОв..


Не.... пусть меняет регист.. рррр   чего такими БОЛЬШИМИ то пИсАТЬ? 
А может, у нее клаву заело, или человек таким образом показывет свое величие?
Тут нужно Фрейда с Юнгом полистать....

----------


## Масяня

> ПРОСТО ПРИВЫКЛА, ЧТОБ И КРАСИВО. И ВИДНО


Насчёт красиво, спорный момент, а ВОТ НАСЧЁТ ВИДНО - да, видно-то вас издалека, а вот нужно ли это всем?! Людмила, сжальтесь над нами, сметрными, и может недостойными, но перейдите на обычный шрифт. не знаю, как у многих, а у меня глазёнки нормальные, средненькие такие, не воспринимаю ваш стиль. С уважением (ПОКА) к вам.

----------


## Djazi

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
Да, правда, поменяйте регистр, пожалуйста. Меня раздражает, например. Хотя раздражаюсь нечасто. Обычно крупный шрифт используют для  подслеповатых. Если хотите, чтобы красиво  было, картинки вставляйте, шрифт цветной сделайте. А если выделиться хотите, то  это  лучше сделать как-то по- другому. Ваши песни- переделки хорошие, но опять же этот крупный шрифт и какое-то отторжение начинается. Не обижайтесь. Но видите какому колличеству людей не по душе ваша  КРАСОТА ( шрифт имеется ввиду).  Думаю, вы умный человек и не обидитесь на правду.

----------


## ПУХОВА

Конечно, поменяла регистр !:biggrin: 
Не знала, что вас  раздражают большие буквы.А в  моих песнях -переделках большие буквы-это потому,что копирую сюда с текста, который  распечатываю на  принтере  для  гостей  праздника.Так  быстрее, чем писать  всю  песню  заново! :Aga:  
Но  я  исправлюсь !!!!   Не   обижайтесь  на  меня.  Я  ведь  новичок и  ваших  правил  всех   пока   не   знаю.... :Oj:

----------


## optimistka17

> Не обижайтесь на меня. Я ведь новичок и ваших правил всех пока не знаю....


 Все. Все обиды в сторону. есть у нас еще правило,-хотим поругаться,- идем в Синюю тетрадку... Надеюсь, что инцидент исчерпан на корню И хорошо, что ты сразу не сбежала...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Но  я  исправлюсь !!!!   Не   обижайтесь  на  меня.  Я  ведь  новичок и  ваших  правил  всех   пока   не   знаю...


Считай, что это было боевое крещение. А так мы ведь добрые. Осваивайся.

----------


## ПУХОВА

Спасибо  за  поддержку ! :flower:

----------


## Януська

*MissInga*,



> зовут меня Катя


блин, ну дезориентировала меня :biggrin:  а я везде пишу Инга:biggrin: 




> Костюмы, декорации и даже живые мышки были празднике... (Фотки есть)





> И опять я все подготовила организовала - гуляли до 8 утра!!! (фотки есть)


 Кать ты так везде пишешь про фотки, как будто без фоток мы тебе не поверим :) 
Вливайся, короче!

----------


## Марья

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 Людмила, привет! Не обижайтесь, на многих форумах заглавные буквы обозначают крик, агрессию. Вот поэтому и раздражает, что именно так и воспринимается Ваш текст. Зато мне очень нравится, что Вы ником сделали настоящее имя и фамилию, а, значит, не придется привыкать и запоминать и  слово КИЕВ крупно написано, а то у нас некоторых не допроситься, чтобы место своего проживания указали, как будто стесняются....

А сейчас еще раз обращаюсь ко всем новичкам, кто это еще не сделал - подпишите подписью свое настоящее имя, если по нику это не понять. Вот я сейчас внимательно прочитала, что *MissInga*, это Катюша, но чесслово, забуду. А так неудобно становится, когда хочется с человеком пообщаться, а как зовут - не помнишь.

И подпишите, наконец - кто где живет. Может, кому-то и без разницы, а меня как то коробит это космополитство. Даже если это маленький, скромный поселок - почему надо этого стесняться? Девчонки из Радужного :mad: , срочно к своему ХМАО подпишите такое красивое название своего города. Пусть Объединенное Форумское королевство знает, что есть на севере Тюменской области такой город с обалденно красивым названием - РАДУЖНЫЙ

----------


## optimistka17

> кто это еще не сделал - подпишите подписью свое настоящее имя, если по нику это не понять.


Присоеденяюсь  к просьбе... неудобно обращаться без имени. Вроде как кличкой Человека обзываешь...

----------


## Djazi

> Присоеденяюсь к просьбе... неудобно обращаться без имени


Людочка, мы-то знаем как тебя зовут. Но вот новички- нет. Поэтому ты тоже подпиши  своё имя:)

----------


## lutiklara

Вот мой аватар. Мне нравится летом вспоминать зиму, а зимой лето!

----------


## optimistka17

Оля! Я уже исправилась... Все бы так...

----------


## syaonka

[B]ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА[/B
Привет!Приятно познакомится! :flower:

----------


## Ильич

> Спасибо  за  поддержку !


ВОООТ совсем другое дело. Буквы моменьше и как то спокойнее читается.. Велком....

----------


## Орбита

*lutiklara*,

Землячка, а ты откуда? Самарская область  больша-а-ая.

----------


## Раюшка

А Ильич - чемпиЁн по частоте смены аватарок!
Скоро мы будем обращаться к Ильичу "О Многоликий"!:biggrin:

----------


## MissInga

Ой, а я чего о не могу фотки прикрепить... :frown:  
Не подскажите в чем дело ?

----------


## Марисоль

*Людмила Пухова*,
Привет , вливайтесь не стесняйтесь!

----------


## Любовь-Морковь

Ну так вот о себе ( простите, если кому не интересно!) У меня два высших= образования : одно дошкольное, другое- менеджер социальной сферы. Работаю уже много- много лет заведующим детским садом в городу славном Самаре. Как я дошла до ручки ведущих праздников? Объясняю:всю свою  недолгую  яркую жизнь ( шютка, естств...) веду всё, начиная от школьных вечеров, заканчивая городскими конкурсами на лучшего воспитателя, заведующего детским садом и т.д. и т.п. А что уж говорить до" днёв рождениев" и юбилеев друзей и знакомых...... Но это всё было "дадом,т.е. безвозмездно..." Ну, вообщем мне это дело всю жизнь нравилось. Судьба так распорядилась, что мой сын начал  работать видеоператором с 16 лет ( сейчас ему 25. Он уже имеет свою фирму И своих сотрудников). Так вот он снимал свадьбы и пр. Приходил поздно ночью, а я ( почему? ) смотрела всё до утра. Я не собиралась работать, но я ждала этого и безумно горела посмотреть. Ну и через эн...ое количество лет, однажды, я смотрела свадьбу, когда ведущая ( если её можно так назвать), примерно  возраста так около полтинника, залезла на стол и начала танцевать, якобы восточный танец, и начала сбрасывать с себя одежду. Я сказала историческую фразу : " И что за ЭТО платят деньги?" Дак я я за меньшие деньги смогу! На что сын сказал : "А я не знаю что ты сидишь" Мой мудрый завхоз в детском саду предложил бесплатно, в целях экскремента провести свадьбу у своего сына. Я месяц писала сценарий и мы вместе с муз. работником провели свадьбу на музыкальном центре . Конечно, колхоз, но это было начало, причем неплохое! Сейчас, позади пять лет, своя профессиональная аппаратура, свой ди джей, своя клиентура. НО , всё равно, считаю себя новичком, хочется совершенствоваться, хочется нового. Ну очень много подчеркнула от вас, дорогие  друзья!" Честное слово ,шарюсь давно по и.т. , но ничего нового, конкретного. Обязательно в последующим выставлю на ваш суд своё: очень боюсь как вы оцените" Ваша МорковЬ!

----------


## optimistka17

> очень боюсь как вы оцените" Ваша МорковЬ!


Фразу "Боюсь" тебе нужно просто выбросить из жизни и все будет замечательно!!!!!!!!

----------


## Раюшка

> в целях *экскремента* провести свадьбу


О! Наш человек, чувствуеЦЦа!!!:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Люблю такие посты, чтобы прочитал - и пАЦталомм...:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> простите, если кому не интересно!)


 Морковочка! Все интересно. И Имя тоже... Поставь его в подписи...

----------


## lutiklara

*Орбита*,
Челно - Вершины, крайний север губернии.

----------


## olgaring

Всем новеньким , приветик! Рада знакомству со всеми ! Будем дружить !:smile:

----------


## lutiklara

Думаю что все новенькие тоже очень рады как я. Привет и новеньким и стареньким!

----------


## Любовь-Морковь

Меня действительно зовут Любовь. честное слово! Недавно на свадьбе подходит какой- то уже "нарядный" гость и говорит: "слусай, как  тя зовут, имя какое- то феерическое?" Я ему - Любовь. Он "да. Вспомнил." Через 15 мин. опять : " Слусай. как тя зовут - Олеся?"....

----------


## Масяня

Вчера заезжала в магазин свадебной и праздничной атрибутики,  владелица очень интересная женщина. Высказала своё мнение о том, что ведущими должны быть обязательно ПРОФИ своего дела, или может ВЕДУЩИЕ ДОЛЖНЫ БЫТЬ ПРОФИ. А профи стать сразу невозможно, обладая слухом и голосом, не каждый сможет петь на сцене, так и мы, обладая талантом вести за собой массы, оттачиваем своё мастерство в общении с интересными людьми.

----------


## optimistka17

> Меня действительно зовут Любовь. честное слово!


 Вот и впиши это в твоем кабинете в свои данные, чтоб люди не думала-ни гадали...,Морковкой не обзывали...

----------


## Орбита

*lutiklara*,

Знаем этот север. Принято! Вливайся. Если что, мой тел: 89272693618

----------


## Марьяна_C

Добрый День всем! Меня зовут Марьяна. Мне 19 лет. В школе была активисткой, ни один вечер не проводился без меня, по окончанию школы у меня уже был диплом психолога, училась на две стороны, после школы Университет по специальности химия - биология... В университете была главной по проведении торжеств и всего прочего на факультете и не только.  Счас еще учусь в ПТУ на швею, правда учебой это не назовешь, так как я хожу только на уроки шитья, в нашем деле без этого не обойтись. мама у меня тоже вела свадьбы, юбилеи и т.д. Но так как с мамой я нежила с 14 лет то у меня и мыслей о тои что я буду вести свадьбы не было. Но 1.5 года назад пришли знакомые (которым отказать ну никак нельзя) и попросили о помощи, мол провести свадьбу. 2 недели ушло на подготовку но к счастью на той свадьбе не было никаких проблем, все шло как по маслу, Наверное меня тогда Бог миловал. после той свадьбы в течении недели мне пришло еще два заказа и полетело за 2 месяца я себе купила аппаратуру и все что к ней прилагается... И знаете, то чем я занимаюсь мне ОЧЕНЬ нравиться, более того, я балдею от этого!!! 
 и если сначала все переживали по поводу моего возраста, сейчас с этим нет никаких проблем!!! 
   Спасибо большое, просто огромное за форум!!! Примите меня пожалуйста в свою семью, читая ваши сообщения друг другу, вижу что сердца у вас горячие и открытые! Найдется для меня там местечко???:rolleyes:  
    Мы лучшие - мы дарим улыбку, а улыбка удлиняет жизнь!
 Добра вам всем, улыбок и побольше вам ХОРОШИХ клиентов!!!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Марьяна_C*,
 Из какого города ты, прелестное дитя?!)))))))))))))))

----------


## azu4ena

ДЛЯ МОРКОВКИ!:smile: Я КОГДА ПРОДАЮ НЕВЕСТУ НАЗЫВАЮСЬ:ЛЮБОВЬ-АМУРОВНА ВРАЧ ЖЕНИХОЛОГ!(БЕЙДЖИК)ЭТО ПРО ИМЯ ЛЮБОВЬ! Я САМА ТО ТУТ НЕДАВНО! ПРИТИРАЮСЬ ТОКА!

----------


## Масяня

*azu4ena*,



> ПРИТИРАЮСЬ ТОКА!
> __________________


Смени регистр букв, у нас всё по простенькому, всех видим, всех замечаем.

----------


## Александро

Здрасствуйте, коллеги!Меня зовут Алекс!Мне 18 лет!Я сам из очень старинного города Ярославля, но учусь я в Московском Государственном Университете Печати!С самого детства я занимаюсь музыкой(окончил муз. школу, ходил в театральную студию). Сейчас решил заниматься - проведением свадеб, юбилеев и различных корпоративов! Как говорится:"Только дурак не будет зарабатывать деньги, тем что у него хорошо получается!". Я очень сильно люблю петь, однажды искал минусовки и случайно попал на ваш сайт.Кстате, здесь очень качестрвенные минусы!Ну так вот, почитал ваши форумы и понел, что я ещё стока всего не знаю:biggrin: посравнению с вами и решил набраться опытом - подружиться с вами! :Oj:

----------


## Януська

Ну, похоже нам пора открывать, младшую группу детского сада под названием "Тамаденок" :))) Молодняк повалил :))) Коллеги, у нас как у истинных мэтров, появляются ученики. Так что теперь можем гордо именовать себя ГУРУ :))

----------


## Ильич

И наше племя называться будет "ГУРоны", питаться будем оГУРцами, потому что мы балаГУРЫ...

----------


## Януська

*Ильич*,
 :biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## Александро

Ну а неужели это плохо?:smile:

----------


## maxim4ik77

> Ну а неужели это плохо?


Нет. ЭТО - не плохо, ЭТО - хорошо.
С радостью приветствую всех новичков форума, особенно приветствую молодежь - тамадят.
Читаю ваши сообщения о себе и с грустью смотрю на свою творческую биграфию. Как жаль, что ЭТИМ, любимым делом, я не занялся в вашем возрасте - 18-19 лет. ЭТО в мою жисть пришло несколько позже.
Новичкам-молодежи-тамадятам - ПРИВЕТИЩЩЩЩЕЕЕЕЕ!!!!!!!! Ждем от вас новых молодых идей.

----------


## Александро

Большущие спасибо :Ok:

----------


## Марьяна_C

> *Марьяна_C*,
>  Из какого города ты, прелестное дитя?!)))))))))))))))


 Возле Винницы...  очень милый, красивый городок. Живу я в самом престижном раене города. с одной стороны улицы кладбище, а с другой школа. 3 минуты до центра и 50 м к лесу. вот так вот!!! если хотите приезжайте в гости. с радостью приму. если надо будет по работе даже остановиться, буду рада! :flower:

----------


## maxim4ik77

> Возле Винницы...


а я был в Жмеренке Винницкой области. во как.

----------


## Марьяна_C

*Александро*,
 :Vah:  А я думала что я здесь самая маленькая!!! Я тоже начала, когда мне было 18!!! Желаю УДАЧИ!!!!!! А откуда ты?:wink:

----------


## Курица

> Живу я в самом престижном раене города. с одной стороны улицы кладбище


а ...нееепрэстижный у Вас тогда где?:eek:

----------


## Марьяна_C

*Курица*,
 А к не престижному идти через лес!!! У нас просто населения всего 30 тыс. может больше. так что в основном работа в Виннице.

----------


## Марьяна_C

*maxim4ik77*,
 Я в Жмеринке вообще часто!!! А как это вы из Крыма в Жмеринку??? Как то был заказ. все обговаривали по телефону. сказали что за мной приедет машина, мол ехать 30 минут. приехали за мной утром., не могла понять зачем так рано. как оказалось ехать нужно было 3 часа!!! У вас такое тоже бывает?

----------


## Марьяна_C

*Януська*,
 а можно курсы организовать с названием "От тамаденка к ГУРУ" как быстро добиться успеха!!! Вот будет желающих!

----------


## Януська

> с одной стороны улицы кладбище, а с другой школа.





> приезжайте в гости.


в школу нам уже поздно, а на кладбище вроде как еще рано :)))

----------


## maxim4ik77

> А как это вы из Крыма в Жмеринку???


У меня в Жмеренке родственники, вот я у них в гостях и бывал кадата.




> Как то был заказ. все обговаривали по телефону. сказали что за мной приедет машина, мол ехать 30 минут. приехали за мной утром., не могла понять зачем так рано. как оказалось ехать нужно было 3 часа!!! У вас такое тоже бывает?


я никогда не доверяю заказчику, типа мы за вами заедем, мы вас сами привезем!!!! как у Станиславского - НЕ ВЕРЮ!!!!! в таких ситуациях доверяю только себе. У меня был москвич-машина так ездили на нем., А теперь подкопили и купили минибус - в него и аппаратура и свет и атрибуты влазят. На место свадьбы всегда!!!! доставляюсебя собственными силами.

----------


## Ильич

> а можно курсы организовать с названием "От тамаденка к ГУРУ" как быстро добиться успеха!!! Вот будет желающих!


Добится успеха легко - 5 лет тяжелой работы на всех мероприятиях что под руку идут и успех обеспечен... Главное не заболеть одной страшной болезнью.."звёздочка" называется.. это когда кажется что ты лучше всех и правой рукой бога за бороду ухватил, а в левой микрофон....

----------


## Масяня

> что ты лучше всех и правой рукой бога за бороду ухватил, а в левой микрофон


Браво, Ильич, но я думаю, что такие сюда не заходят, они то выше , им учиться нечему. А я сегодня про одну нашу местную "Звезду"  из уст невесты услыхала: была у друзей на 10!!!! свадьбах, и ВСЕГДА - одно и то же. Но... как я всегда говорю: вначале мы работаем на имидж, затем имидж работает на тебя, а затем или наступает золотая середина, или звёздная горячка...

----------


## Януська

> была у друзей на 10!!!! свадьбах, и ВСЕГДА - одно и то же.


что то я сомневаюсь...что нельзя было после третьей-четвертой свадьбы предупредить друзей о том что эта тамада не очень изобретательна?

----------


## Марьяна_C

*svetlg2*,
 у нас в городе есть такие что не на 10 свадьбах, а уже на протяжении 2х лет почти ничего не поменяли. Но это им не мешает!!! Заказов много!

----------


## Масяня

*Януська*,
 Есть такое понятие - БРЕНД, пока она ещё на пике. Но долго так с народом нельзя, вот уже год, как программа у неё не меняется. Я это знаю, потому что муж оператор, работает не только со мной, но и с другими. Поэтому факты есть факты. Есть ещё у нас Бренд оператор, который берёт в этом году о-о-очень хорошую сумму за  свадьбу - 20.000 день, но при этом ещё не отдал ребятам свадьбы за прошлый год. И это не слухи, а вполне реальные люди. Он теперь берёт не предоплату, а полную сумму сразу за заказ, у нас, ведущих, возникло такое чувство, что он просто скоро кинет всех по полной программе и уедет в другой город. Но как сказать об этом тем, кто ему верит?

----------


## Марьяна_C

*Януська*,
 Я думаю что тамада должна была бы уже сама как-то  догадаться что пора что-то менять!!!!

----------


## Масяня

*Марьяна_C*,
*Януська*,
 но ведь её заказывают, ей звонят, и она сама мне говорит, что она VIP - тамада, и равных ей в нашем городе нет. Не скажу, что это плохо, любиить себя, но не ТАК. Поэтому я на форуме, ищу новое, перевариваю старое, и творю...

----------


## optimistka17

Александро! А когда ты проводишь свадьбы, то общаешься так же неграмотно , как  пишешь? Или всё же следишь за речью...?
 Просто , есди бы я была заказчиком, то не смотрела бы на возраст тамады, а вот неграмотность, меня точно бы от такого тамады отвернула...

----------


## Александро

Я сам из Ярославля, но скоро перебирусь в Москву, кстате какие рассценки тамады в москве?

----------


## optimistka17

Для тех, кто слово "Ярославль" пишет с большой буквы, а "москва" с маленькой, смею тебя уверить, расценки минимальные....

----------


## Александро

грамотно-неволнуйтесь!:frown:

----------


## Александро

Какие вы тут все вредные, не любите молодых, сразу видно:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> грамотно-неволнуйтесь!


 Я-то не волнуюсь Меня давно научили, что "не" с глаголами пишется отдельно...



> Какие вы тут все вредные, не любите молодых, сразу видно


Почему же все? Получается вредная тут только я.Зачем же всех в число вредных зачислять?
 А если б я не вредничала, то ты бы и дальше плодил ошибки, а так, надеюсь, будешь за речью следить...

----------


## Александро

:Ok:  Ну всё таки какие?

----------


## skomorox

*Александро*,
 ну, дорогой юноша (ничего, что я так?) - где ты тут увидел людей из Москвы? Пока москвичи не появятся на форуме - ничего ты тут не узнаешь! Поройся в интернете на московских свадебных сайтах и форумах, там есть у многих графа "наши цены" - вот  почитай и прикинь сам.:rolleyes: :biggrin:  :flower:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> вредная тут только я.



Неправда, Людмила, я и  Яночка всегда на ошибки указываем. Так что нас вредных здесь много. 
А я убить готова тех товарищей, которые, взяв микрофон в руки, допускают ошибки. Совершенно верно указала молодому коллеге! Одно дело опечатки, другое детские ошибки




> перебирусь





> рассценки





> кстате





> в москве


не говоря уже о стилистике. И ЭТО В ОДНОМ ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИИ!!!:redface:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Так что нас вредных здесь много.


Ой, девочки, а как вы меня терпите? Больше, чем я никто ошибок не делает:mad: , А большую букву часто лень держать, извините меня заодно - за ошибки! Я мало того, что безграмотная - еще и пофигистка, мне кажется, что главное, что б человек смысл понял - а не грамотность...Наверное, я не права - но часто, даже когда замечу ошибку - лень правку нажимать и исправлять.
А еще бывают люди, у которых дисграфия - они никогда не смогут писать граммотно, поэтому давайте терпимее будем!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> давайте терпимее будем!!!


Ну что с нас взять - училки!

----------


## Януська

Я кстати, заметила что очень многие форумчане пишут ЧЕСНО, вместо ЧЕС*Т*НО. Очень мне это "режет слух". Запомните, проверочное слово - ЧЕСТЬ!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Януська*,
 это наверное мы, хохлы!))))) у нас много слоффф с сокращениями...

----------


## Януська

> это наверное мы, хохлы!)))))


не буду показывать пальцем, но не только вы хохлы, и среди москалей грамотеев полно...думаю они сами поймут о ком речь. :smile:

----------


## Раюшка

> :"Только дурак не будет зарабатывать деньги, тем что у него хорошо получается!".


Саня! А с чего ты решил, что ведение свадеб у тебя хорошо получается?

----------


## skomorox

Ну, всё - задолбили парня! Завтра он  всех обзовёт - старыми, вредными грымзами и смотается с форума. А жалко, только-только "тимуровское движение" начинало наклёвываться......

----------


## tolyanich

> Ну, всё - задолбили парня! Завтра он  всех обзовёт - старыми, вредными грымзами и смотается с форума. А жалко, только-только "тимуровское движение" начинало наклёвываться......


  А  пока  он  не  проснулся это сделаю  я  :Pooh On Ball: :biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

Кстати,  тут  вроде  кто-то  говорил  что  :KidRock 03:  
А  сами  вроде  тоже  как  не  по теме трещите. :biggrin: Эх  :Tu:

----------


## optimistka17

> А сами вроде тоже как не по теме трещите.  Эх 
> __________________


Самокритичный ты наш....

----------


## baranvagalina

*optimistka17*,
 Людочка! Огромное тебе спасибо за посылку! Я приехала с морей на несколько часов- получить!!! Пишу сразу-там интернет мобильный-практически не выхожу.Очень тебе благодарна.Желаю тебе успехов во всем.С уважением!!!Галина.Смотреть уже буду завтра ночью...

----------


## maxim4ik77

> Какие вы тут все вредные, не любите молодых, сразу видно


Ну почему же - вредные? Алекс, есть среди нас вредные, есть ОЧЕНЬ вредные, а есть и жутко вредные, но порой встречаются вреднющщщщщие!!!!! НО есть и безвредные обитатели форума.



> Ну всё таки какие?


что то я не въехал в эту фразу....
*optimistka17* и *Александро* а-ну ка с грамотностью речи в другую тему переместились! Раз! Два! Приказ выполнять!!! :) :) , благо тема такая на форуме есть, а в этой теме всем только знакомиться и представляться (рассказами о себе) полагается.
Согласны со мной?

----------


## maxim4ik77

> Ну, всё - задолбили парня! Завтра он  всех обзовёт - старыми, вредными грымзами


Золотые слова, особенно понравились "грымзы". Так...."грымза" - женского рода, а если взять меня, мужчинку? - получается "грымз" или "грымзун"?



> и смотается с форума.


А такое бывало неоднократно.

----------


## Марьяна_C

Вы меня извините, может я не права,  но мне кажется на парня налетели немножко зря.... Мы не в школе!!! Учиться никогда не позно но для этого должно быть желание!!! Может я сейчас грубо выскажусь, но давайте не будем показывать какие все грамотные. Мне нравиться когда мне указывают на мои ошибки, я их стараюсь не делать в будущем, но все ровно делаю 1000 раз. А он новичок, так же как и я! Есть такая: "пословица, какой привет такой ответ"!!!

----------


## maxim4ik77

> Вы меня извините, может я не права,  но мне кажется на парня налетели немножко зря.... Мы не в школе!!! Учиться никогда не позно но для этого должно быть желание!!! Может я сейчас грубо выскажусь, но давайте не будем показывать какие все грамотные. Мне нравиться когда мне указывают на мои ошибки, я их стараюсь не делать в будущем, но все ровно делаю 1000 раз. А он новичок, так же как и я! Есть такая: "пословица, какой привет такой ответ"!!!


 Лапочка, солнышко, я тя люблю уже!
Хош поцалую? потом? если захочешь?
Правильные слова написала! Согласен с твоими светлыми мыслями!

----------


## Марьяна_C

По поводу смотается с форума, тоже согласна на все 100 :Aga:  , но критику в свой адрес нужно тоже уметь принимать. :Aga:

----------


## Марьяна_C

*maxim4ik77*,
 Да, очень хочу, только в щечку:smile: , а может и в обе  :Oj:  !!!!

----------


## Ольвия

*Дорогая Марьянушка,* всем форумчанам нужно иметь друг ко другу хоть немного уважения и перечитывать свои посты, чтобы читающим тоже было комфортно, а то некоторые сообщения остаются мною не понятыми.

----------


## Марьяна_C

> *Дорогая Марьянушка,* всем форумчанам нужно иметь друг ко другу хоть немного уважения и перечитывать свои посты, чтобы читающим тоже было комфортно, а то некоторые сообщения остаются мною не понятыми.


Я ВАС ВСЕХ УВАЖАЮ!!! Если вы занимаетесь таким делом ( проведением торжеств), вас нельзя не уважать.
Извините,  Если не понятно излагаю текст, буду стараться исправляться!!! Буду перечитывать!!! А по поводу что пишу немного с опозданием, просто хочеться отписать, а нет очень медленно работает. Я немножко еще освоюсь и думаю что исправлюсь. ПО крайней мере я стараюсь!:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольвия

> Я ВАС ВСЕХ УВАЖАЮ!!! Если вы занимаетесь таким делом ( проведением торжеств), вас нельзя не уважать.
> Извините,  Если не понятно излагаю текст, буду стараться исправляться!!! Буду перечитывать!!! А по поводу что пишу немного с опозданием, просто хочеться отписать, а нет очень медленно работает. Я немножко еще освоюсь и думаю что исправлюсь. ПО крайней мере я стараюсь!:rolleyes:


Нет-нет, речь не о тебе, у тебя все в порядке. Просто ты восприняла, как нападки на новичков, замечания форумчан в адрес *Александро*. Поверь, у нас на форуме общаются очень доброжелательные люди. Так что вливайся!!! :flower:

----------


## Марьяна_C

*Ольвия*,
 Нет, я не поняла как нападки для новичков!!! Нет, просто мне стало немножко обидно за парня.... Парни, просто, всегда делают ошибки в правописании! И судить о человеке по его ошибкам при написании... конечно приятнее читать когда их нет! Я сама только изучаю русский. Я всю жизнь разговаривала на украинском и писала на украинском, правда много читала русской литературы, но вот правописание только счас изучаю, как в первом классе, правила учу. А вы все очень приятные все люди! И главное говорите то что думаете!!! А это многое значит.

----------


## Януська

> Я сама только изучаю русский. Я всю жизнь разговаривала на украинском и писала на украинском


Так Алесандро то у нас из Ярославля, а не с Украины :) Ему непростительно.

----------


## Раюшка

> Нет, я не поняла как нападки для новичков!!! Нет, просто мне стало немножко обидно за парня....


Марьяша! Зря ты защищаешь его... Обрати внимание - на форуме одновременно появилось два новеньких - ты и Александро, находящиеся в одной возрастной категории. И замечания были именно в его адрес, а к тебе - никаких претензий. Почему? Потому что видно по твоим постам, что ты девочка толковая и хорошо воспитанная, умеешь строить фразы, стремишься к самосовершенствованию, здраво оцениваешь свои возможности.
Александро произвёл впечатления выскочки, который научился петь пару песен и трындеть (это - не мешки таскать:biggrin: ) и решил, что он может зарабатывать деньги ведением свадеб... Я не зря подколола его его же цитатой насчёт "хорошо получается". И первый вопрос, который она задал, появившись на форуме - по поводу гонорара. Хочется спросить - знаешь ли ты, маЛчик, что первые свадьбы почти все мы работали у знакомых бесплатно, затем - за смешную символическую плату, в течение года-полутора-двух набивая шишки собственным лбом и учась, увы, на СВОИХ ошибках... Материал собирали по крупицам... А мальчик, видимо, из тех, кто хочет всё и сразу, пока ещё ничего из себя не представляя...
Может быть, в реале он не такой, но мы можем делать выводы о человеке, только опираясь на его посты... Ну и, кроме того, если человек делает в письменной речи по четыре ошибки в трёхбуквенных словах, не думаю, что его устная речь отличается красотой и грамотностью. По-моему, его место в лучшем случае на дискотеке в качестве МС - там на его безграмотность не обратят внимания...

----------


## Марьяна_C

*Раюшка*,
 А я думала, что это только я сначала брала символическую цену за свадьбу.... А вот общаюсь и вижу что это было практически у всех!!! Начала брать уже нормальную цену, когда меня пригласили на сходку и все объяснили... хотя для знакомых и родных веду бесплатно.

----------


## Ильич

> Так Алесандро то у нас из Ярославля, а не с Украины :) Ему непростительно.


Почитайте как пишет PUPSSS... ее чо за падонковский жаргон ай ай ай по попе?

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Ильич*,
 это вы какого PYPSS имеете в виду - уж не меня ли?

надеюсь, что не меня....не в моих плевать в спину

----------


## Марья

> Почитайте как пишет PUPSSS... ее чо за падонковский жаргон ай ай ай по попе?


Я, птица-говорун, даю спрафффффку...., даю спраффффку....

В русском языке кроме литературного есть огромное множество других разновидностей. Например, диалекты все знают. Чтобы не замудрять сильно, назову еще одну, которой просто в совершентве владеет Оля Пупс. Называется это ОКАЗИОНАЛЬНАЯ речь (от слова "оказия"). На широкий суд вид этой речи первым вывел Маяковский. Оль, ты согласна быть в одной компании с Маяковским? А если, учесть (как ты сама пишешь), что ты хохлушка - то это просто ВИВАТ! Так варьировать неродным языком... :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   Грамотно писать научиться можно, а вот так виртуозно сочинять собственный язык, да чтоб его и другие понимали, простите, тут действительно Нннтеллект нужон, да еще и какой.

Марьяна, тебе тоже респект ( в смысле восторг мой и восхищение). Если действительно ты не изучала русский, то ты просто вундеркинд по грамотности. Это тебе  :flower:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Марья*,
:biggrin: 
Марин, мы ж ОкадемиЁФ не кончали:biggrin: куЛтурных
родом мы из народа
:biggrin:  и базарим мы как могём...
тока я смарю, шо у некотрых форумчан язычки острые, вот мля, :Vah:  а у меня ноги не бритые и как тут быть kuku

пысы а СанчУ- новичка здря вы заклЮвалЫ - наш пацан!

----------


## Марьяна_C

*Марья*,
 Спасибо большое, русский действительно не изучала!  :Vah:  Мне вот интересно, в украинском есть суржик, а в русском языке он есть?

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> ОКАЗИОНАЛЬНАЯ речь (от слова "оказия"). На широкий суд вид этой речи первым вывел Маяковский. Оль, ты согласна быть в одной компании с Маяковским? А если, учесть (как ты сама пишешь), что ты хохлушка - то это просто ВИВАТ! Так варьировать неродным языком...   Грамотно писать научиться можно, а вот так виртуозно сочинять собственный язык, да чтоб его и другие понимали, простите, тут действительно Нннтеллект нужон, да еще и какой.


 :Ok:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  

Ты, как всегда, прекрасна, дева!
Опять так тонко, так умело
По полочкам детально разложила....
И, в мягкой форме, *кой кого* ....умыла!!!!

----------


## Марьяна_C

[QUOTE=pypss;1303313]*Марья*,
:biggrin: 
Марин, мы ж ОкадемиЁФ не кончали:biggrin: куЛтурных
родом мы из народа
:biggrin:  и базарим мы как могём...
тока я смарю, шо у некотрых форумчан язычки острые, вот мля, :Vah:  а у меня ноги не бритые и как тут быть kuku

пысы а СанчУ- новичка здря вы заклЮвалЫ - наш пацан!

 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   Это ж надо так написать! Я бы не додумалась!!! :Ok:  А Сашку не клевали, он еще вернется! :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

> мы ж ОкадемиЁФ не кончали


 Под Пупсика косишь? Не надо... Оставайся сама собой...

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Под Пупсика косишь? Не надо... Оставайся сама собой


Полностью согласна с Людмилой!!! Пупсик у нас один - единственная и неповторимая Олюшка! 


А вы знаете как Пупсик чудесно, каким слогом пишет письма в личку? Там она совсем другая. Она - умница. А желание повеселить нас, вызвать своими постами улыбку, только добавляет ей плюсов

----------


## Yuli4ka

Всем здравствуйте!!!

Так, зашла посмотреть, кто новенький на форуме. познакомиться... и что вижу??? за последние 10 страниц -  всего 4 (по-моему) новичка представились, зато сколько флуда!!! Даже про гипноз и НЛП поговорили!!

Девченки!! Милые дамы!! Уважаемые коллеги!! Есть темы про грамотность речи, беседка, "ищу, помогите...".

Давайте общаться в пределах темы!!! А то в теме "кто мы" - истории со свадеб, в теме "беседка" - идеи для юбилеев и свадеб...

Вы согласны??

----------


## Марьяна_C

*Yuli4ka*,
 Я так смотрю, что эта тема вечная.. я здесь пару дней, но вижу что этот вопрос поднимается постоянно. Мне очень понравилось высказывание *optimistka17*, по этому поводу. :Ok:  . Без флуда будет не так интересно!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Полностью согласна. Раньше раздел КТО МЫ соответствовал всем требованиям. Как интересную книгу читали о ведущих.Было толково!

Ой, будет Натальюшке работы по приезду:eek: 

а это фото с последнего юилея   
http://i069.radikal.ru/0807/b4/06286e913fe6.jpg

http://i027.radikal.ru/0807/e3/09a5a5702a79.jpg
а это мой любимый, единственный, самый творческий, самый незаменимый, самый противный, самый лучший звукарь - Дмитрий, Димыч, Супер Бизон!

----------


## Раюшка

> Так, зашла посмотреть,


Ну ничего себе! Какие люди - и без охраны!
Пропажа нашласЯ!!! :Vah:   :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

> Какие люди - и без охраны


 Как бы не вспугнуть...!

----------


## Марья

> Под Пупсика косишь? Не надо... Оставайся сама собой...


Люда, ты не поняла... Это Марьяна еще цитировать не умеет. Из ее речи там только самая последняя строчка, исключительно в авторском стиле....

----------


## optimistka17

> Люда, ты не поняла... Это Марьяна еще цитировать не умеет.


 Опроволосилась я ,действительно не поняла...
А раз не умеет цитировать,-то будем учить...

----------


## Марьяна_C

*optimistka17*,
 Я уже столько раз пробовала и никак не могла понять как это вы цитируете. я нажимала на "Цитата" но это что-то не то или я делаю не так как нужно...  если вы подскажете как это делать буду очень признательна! :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> если вы подскажете как это делать буду очень признательна!


 Все совсем просто. Выделяешь мышкой фразу, которую хочешь процитировать(она окрашивается при этом синим цветом), а потом нажимаешь слева в своей аватарке под фото на фразу. "Цитата выделенного" Эта твоя выделенная фраза тут же выскочит в  том сообщении, которое ты в настоящий момент пишешь... Давай пробуй....

----------


## skomorox

Выделяешь мышкой (синим цветом) нужную тебе строчку в чьём-нибудь посте и нажимаешь под своей аватаркой (под фоткой симпатичной девушки:wink: ) фразу "цитата выделенного" - и оно стоит как миленькое в твоём тексте.

----------


## Раюшка

Марьяна, выделяешь мышкой нужную цитату в сообщении, затем щёлкаешь левой кнопкой мыши "Цитата выделенного", что под аватаркой цитируемого человека... Цитата переходит в "Быстрый ответ". Затем дописываешь, что хочешь...

----------


## Раюшка

Гыыыы... какой дружный хор у нас получился....:biggrin:

----------


## Марьяна_C

> Все совсем просто. Выделяешь мышкой фразу, которую хочешь процитировать(она окрашивается при этом синем цветом), а потом нажимаешь слева в своей аватарке под фото на фразу. "Цитата выделенного" Эта твоя выделенная фраза тут же выскочит в том сообщении, которое ты в настоящий момент пишешь... Давай пробуй....


Да уж, как я не догадалась.. там же синим по голубому написано... Спасибо большое!

----------


## skomorox

Если сейчас и третий чел чего-нибудь напишет - всё, считайте - Марьяна уже ас!!!:biggrin: :biggrin: :rolleyes:  :flower:

----------


## skomorox

*Раюшка*,
 гы-гы:biggrin:

----------


## Марьяна_C

*optimistka17*,
*skomorox*,
*Раюшка*,



> Марьяна, выделяешь мышкой нужную цитату в сообщении, затем щёлкаешь левой кнопкой мыши "Цитата выделенного", что под аватаркой цитируемого человека... Цитата переходит в "Быстрый ответ". Затем дописываешь, что хочешь...


Спасибо, МИЛЫЕ за помощь!!! теперь я буду чуточку умней...

----------


## Марья

*Марьяна_C*,
 ой, какая ты красавица!!! Тьфу на тебя, чтоб не сглазить...:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> какой дружный хор у нас получился....


 Бум считать, пока Марьяшу обучали, сами на троих сообразили... 
 Это не страшно... Повторенье-мать ученья ..
 Но я еще и сама над собой смеюсь Сама толком ничего не умею, а рвусь учить впереди паровоза...(гы-гы)

----------


## Марьяна_C

*Раюшка*,
 Это хорошо что хор.. иногда такое бывает что задаешь вопрос, а ответа нет и нет.

----------


## Марьяна_C

*Марья*,



> ой, какая ты красавица!!! Тьфу на тебя, чтоб не сглазить...


Спасибо!  :Oj:   Можете еще раз плюнуть, мне чертовски приятно! :Aga:

----------


## Марья

> Можете еще раз плюнуть, мне чертовски приятно!


 и получится как у Райкина: "Извините, я на вас наплевал..." :biggrin: А по поводу суржика пошли в личку, а то нас отсюда пора уже поганой метлой, скоко нафлудили. Ты мне на примере украинского объясни - что это такое, может в русском это по другому называется?

----------


## Раюшка

Марьянка, а сколько тебе лет на этой фотке? По-моему, меньше 19-ти...:biggrin:

----------


## Марьяна_C

> Марьянка, а сколько тебе лет на этой фотке? По-моему, меньше 19-ти...


18.5, просто это единственная фотография которая загрузилась. я вот уже 3 дня не могла вообще никакую загрузить. НО я практически не изменилась... этой фотографии меньше года.

----------


## optimistka17

> просто это единственная фотография которая загрузилась


 А размер фотки ты уменьшала?

----------


## Марьяна_C

> А размер фотки ты уменьшала?


 К сожалению я блондинка, но не по цвету волос, а по состоянию души!!! Не умею я уменьшать....:eek:

----------


## optimistka17

> Не умею я уменьшать....
> __________________


 А программа Радикал-фото или Фотошоп у тебя есть?

----------


## Марьяна_C

*optimistka17*,



> А программа Радикал-фото или Фотошоп у тебя есть?


нет ни той ни другой!!! НО я обязательно себе завтра скачаю, а то у нас уже 1.30 ночи. Спасибо вам за все, за ваши добрые советы!

----------


## Раюшка

> у нас уже 1.30 ночи.


ФСЕМ СПАТЬ!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Марья

> а то у нас уже 1.30 ночи.


ХА! У нас 4.30....

----------


## Марьяна_C

> ХА! У нас 4.30....


Доброе утро, когда ж вы спите??? В такое время лечь спать и рано встать... Этому нужно учиться!!! Чего ж я так люблю поспать....

----------


## KAlinchik

*Марьяна_C*,
 Марьян!Ты из-под Винницы из какого городка, соседка?

----------


## Ильич

> Чего ж я так люблю поспать....


Тогда тебе к Максимчику он тоже по этому делу ( в смысле поспать) западает....

----------


## Марьяна_C

*KAlinchik*,
 г.Гнивань. к Хмельницкому ехать 2-3 часика всего лишь!!!  Это совсем рядышком!!!  Когда будете в наших краях???

----------


## Марьяна_C

*Ильич*,
 у меня хроническое недосыпание.....:biggrin:

----------


## Anomalya

:) Всем привет!
Меня зовут Катя, мне 20 лет.
Живу в Санкт-Петербурге.
С ранних лет я занималась в детской шоу-группе "Саманта", концерты, гастроли, песни, танцы и, конечно, огромная любовь к сцене и праздникам, которая росла ко мне год от года...
Естесственно свои концерты мы зачастую ещё и сами вели, так что первый опыт появился именно тогда.
Затем школьные праздники, КВНы и тому подобное, на которые писала сценарии и ставила их в последствии я и небольшая команда моих друзей!

В 10-11 классах школы выступала по ночным клубам как вокалистка группы "дистанция", которая, наверное, уже распалась...
Потом танцевала Go-go, потом пела в проекте "Цвет ночи", но всё это как-то отодвинулось на второй план, потому что на первое место вышло поступление в ВУЗ

Сейчас я перешла на 4 курс Санкт-Петербургского Университета Культуры и Искусств, учусь на кафедре режиссуры театрализованных представлений и праздников.

Там у нас практики тоже хватает начиная от детских ёлок и корпоративов, заканчивая большими городскими мероприятиями!

А первый серьёзный праздник, кинутый на мои хрупкие девичьи плечи случился в новогоднюю ночь - 2005-2006, когда меня с одногруппником поставили вести программу на центральной площади города Всеволожск.

Когда мы справились на "Ура" с толпой из нескольких тысяч человек, то решили создать дуэт "Оранжевое настроение", и с тех пор работаем вместе. Мы оба поющие, танцующие, ведём  всё, что угодно... детские дни рождения и дни пограничника, в общем, пределов нет :)))

----------


## Марья

*Anomalya*,
 Катюш!  :Ok:  Так коротко и лаконично и в тоже время подробно.. Ты педант? Добро пожаловать! А то еще совсем недавно у нас Иннуся жаловалась, что земляков у нее нет на форуме...:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> Ты педант? Добро пожаловать!


 Рады видеть новичка. Вот только ник твой меня удивил... Аномалия... Ну вроде как отщепенец...Прости, не понимаю...

----------


## skomorox

*Anomalya*,
 привет, коллега по институту. Я закончила всё тоже самое, только в Перми.  И только мне не 20 лет........(а хотелось бы :Tu:   :Oj:  :biggrin: )!

----------


## Януська

> Чего ж я так люблю поспать....





> Тогда тебе к Максимчику


Ты чему ребенка учишь, бесстыдник? :biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> Ты чему ребенка учишь, бесстыдник? 
> __________________


 Вот что случается, когда Яна сначала собиралась, а потом все же в Крым не поехала....

----------


## Vorobushek

Привет! Меня зовут Анечка Воробьева, все прозвали воробушек, отсюда ник. Моя мама режиссер театрализованных представлений и чего-то там еще, не помню как правильно называется. Так что я с 6 лет на сцене, посещала театральную студию, народный ансамбль, поздненее занималась сольно. Музыкальную школу к сожалению не закончила, сейчас пытаюсь наверстать упущенное. :biggrin: 
Училась в Питере по специальности "организатор туризма", вышла замуж и вернулась обратно в родной город. Вот тут-то меня и затянуло в культуру, так сказать. Сейчас работаю в муниципальном учреждение кульорганизатором, а вечерами пою в ресторане. Хочу заняться проведением всяческих мероприятий, пока приглядываюсь, учусь. Не знаю вот с чего начать. Нашла у вас здесь кучу интересного, еще не все просмотрела. Спасибо за вашу отзывчивость и готовность делиться опытом! :Ok:

----------


## Volodя

Можно сказать,я самый первый темку эту увидел:rolleyes: 
Я- Вова-он же и Владимир555, мне 16, занимаюсь ведением 1 год:confused: -новичок, а озвучиваю уже 3 года . А началось всё с того что у меня появилась на день рождения аппаратура (у бабушки был юбилей, а у папиного знакомого были колоночки по 80 Вт, ну и доверили озвучивать мне, они мне так понравились, что стали моими, вместо музыкального центра) Гостям понравилось как я озвучиваю. Затем меня звали на банкеты, утренники, дни рождения.....
Как-то на одном из банкетов я поставил пару конкурсов, на следующих - всё больше......и так всё пошло-поехало........

----------


## Януська

> мне 16,





> занимаюсь ведением 1 год





> а озвучиваю уже 3 года


Офигеть, вот она акселерация!

----------


## Масяня

*Януська*,

а мы говорим, что молодёжи по 18 - 19 лет учиться и учиться, а здесь уже вон какие акулы шоу бизнеса проплывают.
Молодым везде у нас дорога,
Старичкам везде у нас почёт!

----------


## Volodя

*Януська*,
да, действительно, Я веду-1 год, озвучиваю-3 года, и куда ж мне-то до вас бывалых тамадей !:rolleyes:

А чем это вас не устраивает мой возраст ?

----------


## azu4ena

> А чем это вас не устраивает мой возраст ?


да нормально все! просто мы в шоке от своего возраста!:smile:

----------


## Януська

> да нормально все! просто мы в шоке от своего возраста!


ага, точно :biggrin:

----------


## Ладушка

*vladimir555*,
 Добро пожаловать! Вовочка-отличник! Моему сыну 14 июля исполнится 12 лет... Значит. через год у меня будет свой ди-джей! А к тебе он обязательно будет обращаться за советами. Поможешь? :flower:

----------


## Януська

*Ладушка*,
 во дети наши бедные :biggrin: моей 6,5 лет, лет через 6 тоже приобщу, будет ассистировать мне на свадьбах :) карманные деньги зарабатывать :) Хотя она у меня уже сейчас не промах. В садике вместо стиха однажды тост рассказала, так на меня долго потом воспитатели косились :biggrin:

----------


## Volodя

всё не так-то просто- главное, чтобы у ваших детей был талант и хотение вести свадьбы:wink:

----------


## Януська

> всё не так-то просто- главное, чтобы у ваших детей был талант и хотение вести свадьбы


О ты прав, наимудрейший! :biggrin: А то сами то мы не допетрили  бы...

----------


## Volodя

*Януська*,
 В садике вместо стиха однажды тост рассказала, так на меня долго потом воспитатели косились 
:eek: Ну, это уже дар:biggrin:

----------


## Volodя

*Ладушка*,
 А к тебе он обязательно будет обращаться за советами. Поможешь?
чем смогу, тем помогу ! :Aga:

----------


## Volodя

А сейчас я могу вам помочь минусовочкой, заказывйте !
У меня их 25000
(я их кое-где ворую ), и переделываю

----------


## Ильич

> Молодым везде у нас дорога,
> Старичкам везде у нас почёт!


А я кто? Мощи?

----------


## Ильич

> (я их кое-где ворую ), и переделываю


Правильно сказать ЗАИМСТВУЮ и креативно преломляю смысл тот же, нокак звучит...
Пора на пенсию.... я то дурик считал что вести что то можно лет эдак с 25-30 когда опыта наберешься, а тут молодежь, да какая молодежь.. детский сад только сам пить научился а тут же призывает, "Так давайте выпьем за...."
Коллега, (можно я Вас так буду называть?), а слабо вам выставить фрагменты Вашей работы в Кинозале ? (Эт тема так называетя) Хочется глянуть на поколение индиго в действии.

----------


## Volodя

*Правильно сказать ЗАИМСТВУЮ и креативно преломляю* 


не, там где они были уже их там нет !!!
Успел до перестройки......

----------


## Anomalya

> Катюш!  Так коротко и лаконично и в тоже время подробно.. Ты педант? Добро пожаловать! А то еще совсем недавно у нас Иннуся жаловалась, что земляков у нее нет на форуме...


:)))) ну педант я разве что в сообщениях интернетовских, к остальной моей жизни это отнести нельзя :)))
:))
Ну, а у Инны теперь земляки есть :)




> Рады видеть новичка. Вот только ник твой меня удивил... Аномалия... Ну вроде как отщепенец...Прости, не понимаю...


С ником это отдельная история :))) Я в просторах интернета уже лет 7 шастаю :))) а в то время любовь к уфологии и "Секретным материалам" навеяли такой ник :)))
привыкла, теперь уже по привычке везде его пишу




> привет, коллега по институту. Я закончила всё тоже самое, только в Перми. И только мне не 20 лет........(а хотелось бы   )!


:)))) значит тебе тоже хорошо знакомы Генкин и Петров :)

----------


## Раюшка

> В садике вместо стиха однажды тост рассказала, так на меня долго потом воспитатели косились


Что, и завершила его словами "Давайте выпьем за..."?:biggrin:

----------


## Ильич

У моего кума  музыканта его сын в 4 года начал за столом произносить тост "За милых дам"

----------


## Масяня

*Ильич*,



> А я кто? Мощи?


Не-а, вы у нас самый воспитанный, в меру упитанный мужчина в расцвете сил

----------


## Volodя

Неужели все так богаты минусовками ?:redface:

----------


## Марисоль

*vladimir555*,
Очень хочется , но  неудобно как-то выпрашивать. Может списочек дадите? 
Спасибо за щедрое предложение :Ok:

----------


## Орбита

*vladimir555*,

Не торопись, коллега, все по-этапно. 

За предложение спасибо. Теперь будем знать , к кому обращаться.
Да и сам обращай внимание на просьбы форумчан, помогай. Тем самым будешь повышать свой авторитет. Здесь у нас авторитетом пользуются те, кто меньше воды льёт, больше делом помогает. Так-то!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Приветствую всех творческих, инициативных, коммуникабельных ЛИЧНОСТЕЙ, здесь собравшихся!!! Очень хочу присоединиться к вашей душевной компании! Меня зовут Елена Витальевна Амельченко. Так из первых букв и получилась eva. А prazdnik потому, что Ев много на просторах разных форумов и сайтов. Вот, чтобы без проблем проходить регистрацию, придумала что-то универсальное и мне близкое. А вообще, для жителей форума - Лена или Елена. Кому как удобнее. Живу в самой центральной части Украины, в Кировограде. Кировоградцев пока на форуме не встречала. Родилась в семье историков, по специальности - историк-географ, организатор краеведческо-туристической работы. В школе отработала год, пока не перевелась на стационар, а потом в Киеве 7 додекретных месяцев. В декрете немножко освоила фотошоп, а когда сыну был 1,8 прочла объявление о том, что детскому ресторану требуются аниматоры. С тех пор уже 3,5 года занимаюсь детскими праздниками, из них 1,5 года-легально, как ЧП. Всего приблизительно 235 мероприятий: Дни рождения, новогодние утренники, выпуск в саду, выпуск в нач. школе. Занятие это  очень люблю и стараюсь не стоять на месте. Иногда люди обращаются по поводу проведения мероприятий для взрослых. Пару раз совмещала: открывала взрослый банкет, вела первые 3 тоста, а потом занимала детей. Давно присматриваюсь к свадьбам, корпоративам и т.д. Но таких праздников ещё не проводила, халтурить не хочется, а в качестве пока не уверена. Хотя дебют намечается. А ещё я совсем не пою, к тому же несколько раз были проблемы с голосом, но мою свадьбу вела моя же учительница русского языка, она тоже не поющая, а свадьба мне очень понравилась, потому я особенно не расстраиваюсь. Музыку люблю, работаю со своей аппаратурой и сама отбираю муз. материал.
От форума получаю огромное и разноплановое удовольствие! Благодаря участию таких ярких, опытных и дипломатичных людей, которых объединил этот форум, он в целом выглядит очень ... вот есть такое украинское слово"чепурненьким" (специально заглянула в словарь, там даются такие значения: опрятный, чистый, чистоплотный, красивый, щеголеватый). Вот такое у меня впечатление. Готова к сотрудничеству, а потому, если нужно, - я на связи. 

Всем в знак дружелюбия  :flower:  и за знакомство на выбор: :br:   или  :Pivo: . Так что, присоединяйтесь!

----------


## Марисоль

*eva-prazdnik*,
Рада приветствовать, присоединяйся , учись , делись опытом, развивайся!
Удачи!!!

----------


## optimistka17

> Кировоградцев пока на форуме не встречала


Замечательно! Будешь первой.
 А я тем более радуюсь, когда появляются люди, которые занимаются детскими праздниками... будет с кем лишний раз посоветоваться, пообщаться...


> халтурить не хочется, а в качестве пока не уверена. Хотя дебют намечается.


Как видишь, на Форуме предостаточно материала. Спрашивай, что неясно и , конечно же не будет халтуры... Новичкам везет. Счастье в твоих руках...

----------


## Курица

> Благодаря участию таких ярких, опытных и дипломатичных людей, которых объединил этот форум, он в целом выглядит очень ... вот есть такое украинское слово"чепурненьким" (специально заглянула в словарь, там даются такие значения: опрятный, чистый, чистоплотный, красивый, щеголеватый). Вот такое у меня впечатление. Готова к сотрудничеству, а потому, если нужно, - я на связи.


До чего приятно послушать умного человека!  :Ok:  И - сразу чувствуется пед.образование - грамотного, словарями владеющего. Это я в прямом смысле, без всяких подколок! Будем дружить постами!!!! :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

*eva-prazdnik*,
Добро пожаловать! 
Такое большое количество проведённых детских праздников - заслуживает УВАЖЕНИЯ!
У меня сразу просьба. Нужен сценарий проведения дня рождения в кафе. Ребёнку 3 года. Будет гостей 15 разновозрастных детей и 15 взрослых. Причём бабушка именинника - директор этого кафе. Совершенно не знаю, как и что делать с такой компанией. И дело-то - ответственное ( будет так называемый экзамен). Прошу помощи у всех, кто сталкивался с таким мероприятием. Жду с нетерпением... В теме "Ищу, прошу, помогите..."

----------


## Volodя

Список-все песни наши, русские, до 2006
есть такие, которые платные везде , это когда-то был сайт караоке, на котором уже почти всё платно.Если вам что надо, желательно пишите на ICQ 374 681 845:wink: НЕ СТЕСНЯЙТЕСЬ, СПРАШИВАЙТЕ, УКАЗАВ ИСПОЛНИТЕЛЯ И НАЗВАНИЕ  :Ok:

----------


## Spring

*vladimir555*,
У меня аськи нет. Можно я здесь напишу? 
Очень хочу минусовку песни Цекало "История" из фильма "Ландыш серебристый". Может, ты меня осчастливишь?

----------


## Volodя

щя буду искать

----------


## Volodя

*Spring*,
 пардон, но мелодия гитарная, минусовки для неё этаковой нет .:frown: 
но песня неплохая :Ok:

----------


## Volodя

*Ильич*,
 vladimir555 ,да какая молодежь.. детский сад только сам пить научился...

Я НЕ ПЬЮ !!!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*vladimir555*,
*Spring*,

БЛИИИИИН!
Да идите же вы в лычку и там мило беседуйте - КАК ТЕМА НАЗЫВАЕТСЯ?!

*vladimir555*,
  Ты молодец - предлагаешь помощь- для этого есть тема Муз.сопровождение. отбивки - милости прошу туда

Простите за резкость, ко всем относиться - ХВАТИТ ЗАСИРАТЬ ТЕМУ - ДАВАЙ ПО СУЩЕСТВУ, а всё остальное - В ЛЫЧКУ илил Новую беседку, Синюю тетрадку
Блииин, другим же мешаем своим флудом - уважайте тех, кто УЖЕ есть на форуме и кто ХОЧЕТ ПРИДТИ ПОЛНОПРАВНЫМ ДРУГОМ!

мля.мля.мля
ПРИМУ ВЕСЬ ФЛУД В ЛЫЧКЕ - милости прошу

----------


## Volodя

исправлюсь, но лучше, чтоб у каждого было по аське !!!
так что если не лень, форумчане, обзаведёмся все программой ISQ!!!

----------


## Volodя

http://download.icq.com/download/rus...EYWORD=icq%206   , и затем нажмите "загрузите". Очень удобная программа !

----------


## Леонид Гилязов

Доброе время суток, всем форумчанам!
Я немного засветился на сайте, ну а теперь появилась свободная минутка и хочу всем рассказать немного о себе. Я родился под Мурманском, в Кандалакше, ну если еще точнее то в поселке Пинозеро. Мой папа был военным музыкантом и все мое детство (сопливое) прошло в военном духовом оркестре. Затем в 1968 году папа демобилизовался и мы переехали в г. Жданов (теперь Мариуполь) на Украину (Донецкая обл.). В 3 классе я пошел заниматься в музыкальную школу и целых три года учебы на аккордеоне, затем оркестр народных инструментов, сначала бас-балалайка, а затем группа ударных инструментов. Исколесили с коллективом всю Украину. В 1975 году впервые пришел в ВИА (вокально-инструментальный ансамбль) и начал осваивать ударную установку, стал барабанщиком. В 1976 году первая свадьба. За 10 лет были и лауреатами и дипломантами изъездили всю Украину, были в Грузии и Белорусии на неделях украинской литературы и исскуства. Совмещали работу на сцене, на свадьбе и в ресторане. Был интересный свадебный состав бас-гитара, клавиши и я барабанщик. Два мои друга постарше меня лет на 10, настоящие "свадебные лабухи", однажды сказали:"Мы поем и играем, ты только играешь, а деньги делим поровну давай учись трепаться." Скажу честно мечтал научиться петь, и до сих пор завидую певцам, но не дано. Я купил первый микрофон и стойку. Начал потихоньку учиться. Затем появление ритм-боксов (машинки которые пришли на смену барабанщикам) и в 1986 году в июле месяце я провел свою первую свадьбу как тамада. И закрутился водоворот, работал не покладая рук. 
   Сегодня когда за плечами 32 года свадебного стажа (10 лет музыкант и 22 тамада), больше 2500 проведенных свадеб, юбилеев, концертов, презентаций, корпоративов, я наверное уже могу причислить себя к профессионалам. 
Искренне рад что есть такой сайт.
Мои тел. дом: +38 0629 384280
             моб: +38 050 6351531, +38 098 5061996
http://gilyazov.ucoz.ru
email: gilyazov@ukr.net

----------


## Раюшка

Приветствую Вас, Леонид! Добро пожаловать в нашу банду!:biggrin:

----------


## swinging

> Очень удобная программа !


Что кому устанавливать на свой комп, каждый решит сам. Аська не такой уж безвредный продукт. (ИМХО)
И ещё. Для софта есть отдельная тема.

Удачи!

----------


## Януська

*Леонид Гилязов*,
 о, вот и на моей улице праздник :) хотя, конечно и не совсем на 100%, но 


> Я родился под Мурманском, в Кандалакше, ну если еще точнее то в поселке Пинозеро.


 земляк ведь!!!

----------


## Масяня

> Сообщение от Леонид Гилязов 
> Я родился под Мурманском, в Кандалакше, ну если еще точнее то в поселке Пинозеро.
> 
> земляк ведь!!!


Как тесен этот мир, хоть и не была в Мурманске, но родилась и выросла в Жданове (это потом ему вернули Мариуполь). И каждый год летом отдыхаю там, есть своя квартира в районе 17 мкр.

----------


## artolik

Приветствую всех!!! Рада что попала к вам, к родным душам. Расскажу о себе : 
Меня зовут Ольга, мне 27 лет. С самого детства росла в большой, творческой и дружной семье. Мама художник, музыкант. Папа тоже был талантливый гитарист. В семье нас четверо детей :Aga:  Я одна из близняшек. Так вот с 1 класса училась в творческом лицее. Спасибо маме, что сделала правильный выбор. После школы работала с сестрой в частном театре,  с этого момента и началось...Вела спектакли как ведущая так и звукорежиссёр. Затем поступила в художественный колледж - где училась на художника. Проучившись 2 курса. Случайно поступила с сестрой в Харьковскую Государственную Академию Культуры  - на факультет актёр театра и кино. После обучения необходимо было ехать работать в г.Запорожье в Театр. Но я осталась в г.Харькове. Первое время работатала в театре им.Шевченко, ну а затем стали поступать предложения на проведение детских праздников. После я устроилась работать в Гостинично - Развлекательный комплекс "Карнавал" - это под Харьковом, где работала "Всем и кем можно" сценаристом, детским ведущим и аниматором, проводила корпоративы и очень много, занималась проведением тимбилдинга (и его построением), участвовала в шоу-программах и ведущей и актрисой, и в танцевальных номерах...Сейчас живу в г.Харькове, сетра моя в г.Запорожье, я работаю потихонечку на себя. Если есть заказы в Запорожье езжу туда, а если в Харькове зову сестру. Кроме этого образовалось уже команда проверенных временем людей - актёры - аниматоры, DJ, и многие творческие колективы. За славой не гонюсь, люблю своё дело и требую от себя и остальных профессионализма во всём! Работаю с душой не зависимо сколько за это платят... Ну вообщем- то в кратце рассказала, если у кого возникнут дополнительные вопросы всегда буду рада ответить. Мои контакты: artolik@rambler.ru, ICQ:330-731-917

----------


## Раюшка

Оля, привет! :flower:  
Какой всё-таки яркой жизнью живут многие наши форумчане... иногда завидую по-хорошему... :Ok:

----------


## artolik

Привет и вам! Да очень интересные люди..Я тут недавно , но чуть почитала! :Aga:

----------


## Марисоль

*artolik*,
В Вашем сообщении очень много позитива, рада Вашему появлению,присоединяйтесь!!!

----------


## Spring

*pypss*,
И это вместо благодарности за намыленные глазки, которые ты (помнишь, даже дважды?) не побежала просить в нужную тему? Так что "не судите, да не судимы будете".

----------


## MissInga

Приветик, девочки.

Я в субботу была на свадьбе, в качестве гостя. Тамада прикольная была, но вот чего хотела у Вас спросить, она при встрече молодых возле ресторана, вообще не дала сказать слова родителям ( мамам ). Т.е. они просто стояли держали каравай и шампанское, ведущая все отбарабанила и все... Как Вы думаете это нормально ?

----------


## denger30

> Приветик, девочки.
> 
> Я в субботу была на свадьбе, в качестве гостя. Тамада прикольная была, но вот чего хотела у Вас спросить, она при встрече молодых возле ресторана, вообще не дала сказать слова родителям ( мамам ). Т.е. они просто стояли держали каравай и шампанское, ведущая все отбарабанила и все... Как Вы думаете это нормально ?


я думаю это нормально, у нас при встрече родители только говорят : "дорогие наши дети!" а дальше продолжает тамада, тем более этот момент мы заранее обговариваем, и родители очень волнуются , так что лучше всего на мой взгляд не тратить время и сделать лучше и ярко

----------


## Марьяна_C

> Как Вы думаете это нормально ?


это нормально. я тоже слова родителям не даю, они и так волнуются, слова забывают, заикаться начинают, некоторые плакать при виде своих чад. Я ждаю слово для первого тоста родителям.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Т.е. они просто стояли держали каравай и шампанское, ведущая все отбарабанила и все... Как Вы думаете это нормально ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 				__________________
> 				Music, saved my life...


Мне кажется, это от родителей зависит - если млодые подошли, а родители молчат, на меня смотрят - то я буду говорить, если говорят - ради бога, пусть говорят. Тут по ситуации смотреть надо, я просто всегда объясняю родителям, что если они будут говорить - смысл их слов - Благославляем, все своими словами, если заволнуются я сама все скажу. И никогда не заморачиваюсь - говорят они или нет. :smile: 
Главное, что б смысл дошел до людей - Родители встречают вас хлебом - солью, и это добрый знак - они вас благославляют, поздравляют и радуются за вас...:smile: Потому как побывала тоже на свадьбе гостем и увидела такую картину - Молодые подошли к родителям и ведущий сказал  - Как вы думаете, для чего здесь савдебный каравай? А для того, что б выяснить, кто будет хозяином в доме.... Вот это помоему совсем не правильно!

----------


## artolik

Мне кажется это не совсем и нормально...Ведущий - от слова "Вести". И все конечно зависит гостей, родителей на свадьбе...но самое главное это ведь их праздних, их моменты волнения, их слова...Ведущий ведёт их подводит, готовит в каком-то смысле. А если ведущий-тамада всё отбарабанит сам это со стороны похоже на его спектакль, а гости это зрители в предлагаемых обстоятельствах.  Так гораздо легче оторабанить, чем найти момент в каком тебе нужно чтобы гости сказали то что нужно... :Ok:

----------


## Марьяна_C

> А если ведущий-тамада всё отбарабанит сам это со стороны похоже на его спектакль, а гости это зрители в предлагаемых обстоятельствах. Так гораздо легче оторабанить, чем найти момент в каком тебе нужно чтобы гости сказали то что нужно...


 Я с вами немножко не согласна.  вы простите меня, но в большинстве случаев родители говорить не хотят, только единицы, они могут сказать тост, ответить на вопросы, но в большинстве случаев молчать предпочитают. Я была на свадьбе где был тамада - мужчина и он постоянно дергал родителей, а скажите то, а скажите то. вот так он пару раз подошел,  отец посмотрел на него и говорит :" Я что вас нанимал чтобы всю свадьбу говорить вместо вас?"

----------


## Volodя

> Я в субботу была на свадьбе, в качестве гостя. Тамада прикольная была, но вот чего хотела у Вас спросить, она при встрече молодых возле ресторана, вообще не дала сказать слова родителям ( мамам ). Т.е. они просто стояли держали каравай и шампанское, ведущая все отбарабанила и все... Как Вы думаете это нормально ?


Наверняка тамада был очень увлечён свадьбой !!!:smile:

----------


## denger30

> Наверняка тамада был очень увлечён свадьбой !!!


а если не быть увлеченным свадьбой, к тебе не будет ни какого интереса, мне с супругой очень нравится проводить свадьбы, а юбилеи не очень, поэтому мы стараемся их не брать, даже если нет работы.

----------


## Марьяна_C

> а если не быть увлеченным свадьбой, к тебе не будет ни какого интереса,


Соглас :Ok:  на на все 100!!!

----------


## Volodя

> а если не быть увлеченным свадьбой, к тебе не будет ни какого интереса, мне с супругой очень нравится проводить свадьбы, а юбилеи не очень, поэтому мы стараемся их не брать, даже если нет работы.


да, действительно на юбилее не так интересно как на свадьбе :wink:

----------


## Марья

> да, действительно на юбилее не так интересно как на свадьбе


уж позвольте с вами не согласиться!!! Юбилей тоже замечательный праздник. Просто, наверно, вы начали работу на свадьбах, и на них, что называется, уже руку набили. А юбилеи реже, их работали меньше? Ни в коем случае не отказывайтесь, вместе с опытом придет и понимание прелести этого праздника.

----------


## denger30

у нас в основном юбилеи отмечают от 50 лет,  и поэтому нам молодым намного проще общаться с молодыми, т.е свадьбы. да согласен, что юбилеи тоже отличный праздник, очень нравится проводить юбилеи молодым 25-35 лет, но это бывает редко. а в компании более старшего возраста к нам в основном относятся как к детям, еще учить начинают, ребятишками называют :Vah:

----------


## MissInga

> Я что вас нанимал чтобы всю свадьбу говорить вместо вас?"


Да вообще то !!! Вообщем нужно смотреть по обстановке... 


> это от родителей зависит - если млодые подошли, а родители молчат


В том то все и дело, мне показалось мама с караваем улыбалась и было видно хотела что то сказать, а ни тут то было...

----------


## Ксеня

Всем огромный привет!!! Меня зовут Ксения! 
Раньше пользовалась форумом исключительно для поиска минусовок и только лишь недавно увидела, что есть раздел "для ведущих"... была приятно удивлена!!! Столько интересной и полезной информации! Всем огромное спасибо!!!
Немного о себе... Мне 27 лет. Живу в городе Ижевске. Преподаю в Университете на факультете "Менеджмент и маркетинг".
Проведение банкетов - это моё хобби. Очень люблю петь.
Начала заниматься (проведением), когда училась на 3 курсе, т.е. около 8 лет назад. Сначала у однокурсниц, а потом и у незнакомых людей - заказчиков. 
Вот так по сей день этим и занимаюсь)))
Очень прикольно бывает, когда среди гостей встречаются мои студенты)))

----------


## Ладушка

*Ксеня*,
 Добро пожаловать! Осваивайся и не теряйся! :flower:

----------


## Марьяна_C

Ксеня,
Приветик. Хорошо что вы не обошли тему. будем сотрудничать.

----------


## ZORG88_07

> .... родилась и выросла в Жданове (это потом ему вернули Мариуполь). И каждый год летом отдыхаю там, есть своя квартира в районе 17 мкр.


 -В Жданове (тогда) ещё "Маленькую Веру", помнится, снимали...
И джинсы "райфл" к концу месяца "выкидывали" в "одежде"...

----------


## лилечек

Наконец-то и я зарегистрировалась на форуме! я - Лиля. Возраст -40. работаю в школе учителем начальных классов, поэтому в плане школьных мероприятий  - помогу с радостью! Всегда любила заниматься организацией и проведением праздников разного уровня (от семейных до городских). Как ведущая праздников начинала с того, что  проводила банкеты для друзей и родственников. Теперь, когда есть время провожу юбилеи и свадьбы. Очень люблю общение, новые встречи и знакомства, скучаю, когда нет возможности заниматься праздниками! Стараюсь в работе не повторяться, к каждому новому мероприятию готовлюсь, как первый раз, подыскиваю также музыкальный материал, т.к. люблю еще и петь! надеюсь на сотрудничество на этом замечательном форуме -помощнике!

----------


## KAlinchik

*лилечек*,
 Привет, Лиля!
Вливайся! :Pivo:   :Ok:  
 А ты откуда?

----------


## лилечек

С удовольствием вливаюсь! Я из солнечного Башкортостана.(раньше называлась просто Башкирия, и это мне нравилось тоже больше!)из небольшого городка Октябрьского!  :Ok:

----------


## Марьяна_C

> Я из солнечного Башкортостана.


Вливайтесь, приветствуем!!! У меня свекровь будущая из Башкортостана!!!

----------


## Татьянка

> У меня свекровь будущая


:biggrin: Свадьбу сама себе будешь вести? Если свекровь пока ещё будущая...значит скоро свадьба.

----------


## Марьяна_C

*Татьянка*,
 честно говоря.. я хотела бы провести себе свадьбу. вообще не знаю кого брать за тамаду себе... те кто у нас в городе ведут мне не оч нравятся. я уже их программу на изусть знаю. могу вместо них провести... А хочеться чего-то нового!!! Того кого я еще не видела.

----------


## Марьяна_C

*Татьянка*,
 не знаю скоро ли... меня за сватали только месяц назад...:smile: может еще передумает на мне жениться:biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Марьяна_C*,
 Ну если че, Марьян, маякуй! Мне ближе всех, похоже...:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> честно говоря.. я хотела бы провести себе свадьбу. вообще не знаю кого брать за тамаду себе... те кто у нас в городе ведут мне не оч нравятся. я уже их программу на изусть знаю. могу вместо них провести... А хочеться чего-то нового!!! Того кого я еще не видела.


:biggrin:  знакомая ситуевина.... результат- без тамады:wink:

----------


## denger30

> С удовольствием вливаюсь! Я из солнечного Башкортостана.(раньше называлась просто Башкирия, и это мне нравилось тоже больше!)из небольшого городка Октябрьского!


Привет землячка , а я из Белорецка

----------


## tolyanich

Всем  привет. Меня  зовут  Анатолий :biggrin: Решил  немного о  себе,  а  то    шарохаюсь тут   ,  и до  сих  пор не  представился :biggrin: 
Тут  про меня в  плане  музыки и семьи .  Тема  аналогичная  этой  теме,  у  музыкантов  форума МСК
Как ведущий  работаю   с  тех  пор  как  начал петь- играть  на  свадьбах,  но  раньше  делал  это  бесплатно   :Aga: 

Кто  на  новенького? Налетай  :biggrin:

----------


## Раюшка

Здравствуйте, Анатолий! Как здорово, что мы официально познакомились. А то занимаемся тут секАсом на каждой странице, и даже не знаем, как друг друга зовут (хотя секАс, в общем-то, не повод для знакомства...):biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
(Кто гуляет по Свободному общению и Обо всём, тот поймёт, о чём я).

----------


## tolyanich

*Раюшка* Мы же  не  знали,  что  муж  на  форуме :biggrin:

----------


## Марьяна_C

*Татьянка*,
 нет.. тамада будет сто процентов!!!! без тамады...это смешно получиться. Но у меня такая веселая родня. что у нас даже день рождение с приколами и песнями и плсками. о свадьбе молчу.

----------


## lezi

Знаю что не в тему пишу и Наташа по  :Jopa:   надает.Но у меня такой вопрос .Как вы ,дорогие ведущие проводите свой праздник.Я имею ввиду День рождения.Кто на вашем вечере развлекает гостей?

----------


## tolyanich

> Знаю что не в тему пишу и Наташа по   надает.Но у меня такой вопрос .Как вы ,дорогие ведущие проводите свой праздник.Я имею ввиду День рождения.Кто на вашем вечере развлекает гостей?


Почти  всегда   мой  Д,Р.  совпадает с  работой  и  приходится  других  развлекать  в  свой  "праздник"  :Aga:  Так   и  у многих  наверно

----------


## Януська

> Всем привет. Меня зовут Анатолий


Издеваться сударь изволите? :biggrin:

----------


## Марья

Вжик, вжик, вжик...


> Кто на новенького?


 /повтор 3 раза/

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Оставляла свои данные и в "кто мы?" и в разделе "юбилеи" читала кое-что.... Не могу сейчас найти ни одного  своего сообщения...Кто-нибудь объяснит в чём дело?:frown:

----------


## ОленькаАрт

:Tu:

----------


## Марисоль

*Оленька Арт* ,

Николай сообщил , что по техническим причинам почти все вчерашние сообщения удалились:frown: не грусти, пиши снова!
  Привет:wink:

----------


## ОленькаАрт

*Garmonia*,
 Спасибо за информацию. :smile:

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Тогда ещё раз... Всем привет, меня зовут Ольга, живу в городе Армавире Краснодарского края. Замужем,  имею троих детей 4-6-8 лет.В школьные годы принимала участие во всех мероприятиях, писала сценарии к школьным праздникам и занималась их постановками. Часто попадало от родителей за вынесенные из дома вещи, за порезанные  бабушкины платья и папины рубашки. Имею высшее педагогическое образование. 5 лет студенческой жизни - это команда КВН и вокальная женская группа. Со студенческими концертами успели объехать много городов края и ближнего зарубежья. С 1998 года начала работать в ресторане певицей, примерно через два года начались первые попытки организациии свадебных мероприятий. В настоящее время совмещаю одно и другое. Очень нравится работать с молодежью: выпускные, студенческие свадьбы и тд. Рада возможности общаться с талантливыми и творческими людьми. От всей души желаю всем творческих успехов и процветания.:smile:

----------


## ОленькаАрт

:flower:

----------


## Марисоль

> От всей души желаю всем творческих успехов и процветания.:smile:


Тебе тоже успехов, присоединяйся к нам!:smile:

----------


## ОленькаАрт

*Garmonia*,

__________________



> Тебе тоже успехов, присоединяйся к нам!


:biggrin: Никогда не бывала на подобных форумах(интернет недавно), поэтому буду стараться:smile:

----------


## ОленькаАрт

А что такое "личные сообщения"? Для чего они  и как ими пользоваться? Заранее спасибо.... Я не слишком много  задаю вопросов?:redface:

----------


## tolyanich

> А что такое "личные сообщения"? Для чего они  и как ими пользоваться? Заранее спасибо.... Я не слишком много  задаю вопросов?:redface:


Много  полезного  для  новичков

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Спасибо.:smile:

----------


## maxim4ik77

> Я не слишком много  задаю вопросов?


Сказать хочу только что, что ТОЛЬКО задавая вопросы, можно получить ответы на них! Согласны?
Иными словами - за спрос не бьют в нос или лишь стучащему открывают двери.
 Задавай вопросы!!!!!!, но лишь нужные вопросы и в соответствующих темах.
Успехов тебе!

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Спасибо. Кстати, получила от вас вчера интересное замечание, написала ответ, но так как все сообщения были стерты, может повторить?:smile:

----------


## Kaplya neba

Доброго дня всем форумчанам!
Значит, мое сообщение тоже стерлось. Жаль... Но начнем сначала.
Меня зовут Марина, я из Донецка, 37 лет, очень люблю праздники вообще и свою работу в частности. Провожу и детские праздники - вдвоем с сыном, и всевозможные банкеты, свадьбы, презентации. 
Больше всего люблю свадьбы. Наверное, потому, что сама я романтик от пяток до кончиков волос и мне эти романтические вечера - как бальзам на душу :) 
Примите в свои ряды?

----------


## Марисоль

*Kaplya neba*,
Да не вопрос! Присоединяйтесь, привет романтикам :flower:

----------


## maxim4ik77

> Наверное, потому, что сама я романтик от пяток до кончиков волос и мне эти романтические вечера - как бальзам на душу :)


принимаем в нашу дружную команду!
Романтики..... как ЭТО звучит!
Я свою ДиДжейскую стезю начинал в городе Гродно в кафе Романтика, так оно называлось, хотя с настоящей романтикой ничего общего не имело.

----------


## лилечек

Собраться вместе - это начало,
Удержаться вместе - это прогресс,
Думать вместе - это единство,
Работать вместе -  это УСПЕХ!
как здорово, что есть такой замечательный форум!!! :Ok:

----------


## Kaplya neba

Спасибо за теплый прием!!!
 :Ok:

----------


## klass

Как и обещала, дублируюсь, так как первоначально, будучи новичком рассказала про себя в теме "если ты новичок....". Меня зовут Лена. Живу на Дальнем Востоке, в г.Хабаровске. Наш город при возможности (не все живут в России) и желании вы можете наблюдать на денежной купюре достоинством в 5000 руб. Мне в душе не больше 25, по паспорту чуть меньше 34. Есть прекрасный муж и чудесный сынёнок. Хотя, очень тяжело сочетать свадебный сезон и активного малыша, а с детским садиком большие проблемы, только для льготников.... Родину в этот момент любить трудно.... На ниве производства праздничного настроения работаю 8 лет, начинала с клоунов на детских праздниках, затем на взрослых, а потом переквалифицировалась на более масштабные: свадьбы, корпоративки и т.п., и.т.д. Сейчас взяли офис, все "по-взрослому", приучаем народ к новому адресу.... Работаю в паре с бесподобным ди-джеем Володей, так же с нами выступает саксофонист, еще есть вокалисты, танцоры и др. артисты. С Володей работаем в одной связке, в едином творческом порыве, в общем, с единомышленниками мне повезло! Потому, наверное, входим в пятерку лидеров местных "команд". Так вот, коротенько, всё.

----------


## Марисоль

*klass*,
Привет далекому Хабаровску, рады, что работаете с командой единомышленников, Лена, Вы уже давно с нами, приятно с Вами общаться :Aga:  :wink:  :Ok:

----------


## Вика и Ко

Здравствуйте! Позвольте представиться: меня зовут Виктория, мужа Степан. Живем мы в Казахстане в городе, который прославил фильм "Джентельмены удачи"  Джамбул - там тепло, там моя мама. Жизнь ведущего началась давно - сначала свадьбы, юбилеи коллег и друзей, потом много детских мероприятий в родной школе, обожаемая роль Бабы Яги, а может быть это и не роль вовсе, а состояние души. Муж  у Бабы Яги естественно Дед Мороз. И вот мы начали жизнь с чистого сценарного листа. Свадьбы и детские мероприятия, юбилеи и корпоративы. И на наше счастье аббсолютно случайно нашли этот сайт. Спасибо Вам. Надеюсь станем тоже чем-нибудь полезными.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Вика и Ко*,
Привет далёкий Казахстан в лице Виктории и Степана, Бабы Яги и Деда Мороза! :biggrin: Надеюсь, что не убежите и будем сотрудничать.

----------


## skomorox

Интересная статистика прослеживается - все находят этот сайт абсолютно случайно!!!!! Чтобы это значило?????

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

Привет всем жителям этого форума! Восхищаюсь щедростью ваших душ и талантом ваших умов. Давно хотела познакомиться и пообщаться с ведущими-профессионалами. И тоже случайно наткнулась на этот сайт. Безумно рада, что имею возможность приобщиться к вашему сообществу.
Немного о себе. Меня зовут Марина. По образованию - культпросветработник (было когда-то такое понятие), руководитель самодеятельного театрального коллектива. Работаю по специальности во Дворце Культуры. Много лет занимаюсь подготовкой и проведением всевозможных мероприятий. А лет 5 назад, случайно для самой себя, провела юбилей, потом свадьбу, и пошло-поехало. С тех пор, когда выпадает возможность, провожу увеселительные застолья. Работу эту люблю и получаю колосальное удовольствие, когда могу подарить людям праздник.
Форум пока еще не изучила досконально, побродила по некоторым сайтам.
Немного разберусь - и буду плотно общаться. Частенько возникают вопросы, требуется совет, думаю, что и сама смогу кому-то пригодиться.

----------


## skomorox

*MaRinKa_Z*,
 Вот я и говорю, как-то все случайно натыкаются на этот форум. У меня так же было. Постоянно роюсь в интернете и сама не поняла как - попала сюда.
*MaRinKa_Z*,
 можно и я тебя поприветствую? Привет коллега, у меня точно такая автобиография в прошлой жизни!:biggrin: Здесь и вправду хорошо, по крайней мере - для меня:wink:  :Ok:  .

----------


## Курица

> Интересная статистика прослеживается - все находят этот сайт абсолютно случайно!!!!! Чтобы это значило?????


Иринка!
Я знаю - есть в случайностях зерно
Закономерностей законов вечных.
Один раз право выбора дано 
Из массы сайтов, в Интернете встреченных...
В тот миг, когда решается судьба
Рок, Фатум, Божий перст - зови, как знаешь,
Из тысячи открытых - вдруг - ТЕБЯ
Он изберет. И - вот -  влюбленной станешь
Ты в тот же миг. Не ведая пока,
Как две судьбы в одну судьбу сольются,
И как не сможешь ты наверняка
Домой придя, в него ты не уткнуться...

Не судите строго за экспромт. Ну люблю я наш сайт.

----------


## solist64

Коллеги! Уважаю Ваш труд! На сайт пришел за минусовкой по ссылке и завяз. Чему несказанно рад!
О себе: ведущим работаю семь лет, с тех самых пор, когда бросил пить. Раньше работал со звуком. Много видел и чувствовал, что могу сделать лучше. Вот однажды решил попробовать. Все прошло на "Ура". И пошло и поехало. Даже винститут поступил под старую задницу. 
По основной работе я худрук Районного Дома культуры. Я в этой системе с небольшими перерывами на запои с 1982 года. Женат третий раз и как я всегда отшучиваюсь, отвечая на этот вопрос, это не предел.
Пою, говорят не совсем плохо.Да не люблю я о себе писать! Спрашивайте, если кто-то заинтересуется. Отвечу на любой вопрос

----------


## skomorox

*solist64*,



> если кто-то заинтересуется. Отвечу на любой вопрос


И как удалось Змия зелёного умертвить? Какой был найден меч-кладенец (метод, по-нашему)? Просто, мой ближайший родственник - тоже в его плену, надо как-то вырвать (в смысле, из плена, а не на карту:biggrin: )...

----------


## solist64

> И как удалось Змия зелёного умертвить?


А пока сам не дойдет до этого, на мой взгляд бесполезно. Ну а я после запоя длиной в 9 месяцев, когда штекером в гнездо попасть не мог, сам себе сказал, что хватит и ... зашился(Ха!). Нужно свое желание и все.

----------


## Sister

Привет всем форумчанам!!! Очень рада что вы есть!!! Меня зовут Натальей.  Я уже не новичок в нашем общем деле, так как работаю в школе педагогом-организатором. Моя жизнь сплошные праздники. Имея высшее образование, год назад закончила училище культуры по специализации "Режисер ....." Я еще не совсем понимаю как с вами общаться, как что делать, но надеюсь со времене научусь. Успела заметить что на сайте много украинцев, так почему же вы не пишите на родном языке... Извените... Это единственное замичание... В остальном вы супер!!!

----------


## solist64

> так почему же вы не пишите на родном языке... Извените... Это единственное замичание...


А как остальным читать, в смысле не украинцам? Так что остальные не извиняют!

----------


## Sister

Претензий к русскому языку не имею, просто очень трудно переводить стихи

----------


## Раюшка

> Успела заметить что на сайте много украинцев, так почему же вы не пишите на родном языке... Извените... Это единственное замичание...


Потому что на сайте русскоязычных людей больше, чем украинцев... Мы выставляем наработки для всех, и если мы будем общаться на украинском, это будет невежливо по отношению к неукраинцам...
И вообще этот сайт - точка ру, а не юэй...
А одна тема о свадьбах на украинском языке есть - можете посмотреть, надеюсь, Наташа, ты тоже примешь в ней активное участие!

----------


## Марья

> Да не люблю я о себе писать! Спрашивайте, если кто-то заинтересуется. Отвечу на любой вопрос


Люди, не верьте Сережиной аватарке! В жизни он гораздо моложе и не такой важный. :biggrin:

----------


## Sister

Но я не смогу быть тогда полезной вам, так как все мои сценарии юбилеев, брядов, встечь выпускников на украинском.

----------


## Марья

> Но я не смогу быть тогда полезной вам, так как все мои сценарии юбилеев, брядов, встечь выпускников на украинско


 а всем полезной и на русском не сможешь быть.Каждый выбирает - что ему подходит, а что - нет. Так что, не переживай! Если ты своим коллегам с материалами на украинском поможешь - честь тебе и хвала!  :flower:

----------


## Раюшка

Наташа, зайди в тему "Весілля"!!!! Там выкладывай всё, что у тебя есть и бери оттуда всё, что найдёшь для себя нового...

----------


## solist64

*Марья*,
 Льстишь, солнышко!

----------


## Djazi

> Люди, не верьте Сережиной аватарке! В жизни он гораздо моложе и не такой важный.


Значит встреча состоялась:wink: 
 А где отчёт о ней тогда?:smile: 
 Сергей, молодец, что нашёл в себе силы завязать с этим пагубным  делом :flower:

----------


## Марья

> Льстишь, солнышко!


как на духу!!! Это я при Светлане не стала тебе говорить, чтоб не приревновала....:wink: :biggrin: 



> Значит встреча состоялась 
> А где отчёт о ней тогда?


Встреча состоялась уже давно. А вот отчитываться как то не о чем. Два вечера с чаями и пивом (с моей стороны) и с задушевными беседами на околовсяческие темы.... :Aga:

----------


## Sister

Раюшка, дякую. Сподіваюсь, що мої роботи будуть корисні й для вас.

----------


## maxim4ik77

> ведущим работаю семь лет, с тех самых пор, когда бросил пить.


Боже, дай мне сил бросить пить!!!
Хотя 8 лет назад я бросил курить и по сей день к сигаретам не прикасаюсь.
а вот как победить Зеленого змия? не знаю.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Но я не смогу быть тогда полезной вам, так как все мои сценарии юбилеев, брядов, встечь выпускников на украинском.



Наташ! Так наоборот! Будешь очень полезной и тема ВЕСІЛЛЯ может стать твоей родной!
 Рады приветствовать! :flower:  
А ты откуда с Украины? Судя по тому, что все материалы на украинском , откуда-то с Запада?

----------


## Sister

Калінка. Я живу в сказочной деревушке на Полтавщине. Хотя родилась я в Белорусии.

----------


## tolyanich

> Боже, дай мне сил бросить пить!!!
> Хотя 8 лет назад я бросил курить и по сей день к сигаретам не прикасаюсь.
> а вот как победить Зеленого змия? не знаю.


Бросить  пить

----------


## klass

> klass,
> Привет далекому Хабаровску, рады, что работаете с командой единомышленников, Лена, Вы уже давно с нами, приятно с Вами общаться


спасибо огромное! Взаимно!

----------


## swinging

> Боже, дай мне сил бросить пить!!!
> Хотя 8 лет назад я бросил курить и по сей день к сигаретам не прикасаюсь.
> а вот как победить Зеленого змия? не знаю.


Когда-то оцыфровывал с винила такой вот артефакт



если надо могу выложить.
Удачи!

Пы.Сы. Сам курю до сих пор. Всё равно
Удачи!

----------


## ОленькаАрт

> Я еще не совсем понимаю как с вами общаться, как что делать, но надеюсь со времене научусь


Привет. Я тоже на сайте недавно и пытаюсь понять, что тут происходит. Но главное можно найти много всего интересного, за что спасибо всем.:smile:

----------


## lezi

*maxim4ik77*,
 Наговариваете ,Вы Батенька на себя.Смотря на фото ни за что не скажешь,что у Вас пристрастие к спиртному.

----------


## maknata

*Sister*,



> Успела заметить что на сайте много украинцев, так почему же вы не пишите на родном языке...


Привет, тёзка! И землячка. Я тоже с Украины,  и тоже знаю и люблю "нашу мову", но... позволь с тобой не согласиться - на форуме очень много немцев, израильтян, прибалтов, белорусов, молдаван... и что бы ты прочитала здесь, если бы каждый писал на своём языке?:wink:

----------


## maknata

> Но я не смогу быть тогда полезной вам, так как все мои сценарии юбилеев, брядов, встечь выпускников на украинском


А вот в этом как раз ошибаешься - тут ты сможешь быть полезной, ещё как!!!! :Ok:  Тема "Весілля" открыта, выпускные есть на русском и есть на украинском - выставляй, кому надо - разберутся. В плане перевода стихов - тут тоже заморочек не будет, переведём если надо : с русского на украинский, с украинского на русский, при большом желании могём и с других языков перевести:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

*maxim4ik77*,



> Боже, дай мне сил бросить пить!!!


:redface: Эт у тебя опосля Крыма, что ли?:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  Так мы там не пили... слегка усугубляли своё состояние:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

*Sister*,
*ОленькаАрт*,
 Не стесняйтесь спрашивать.. я тоже в своё время так осваивала интернет :Aga:

----------


## ОленькаАрт

> Не стесняйтесь спрашивать.. я тоже в своё время так осваивала интернет
> __________________


Ваших сообщений вижу очень много давно на сайте?

----------


## Ларисочка

> Ваших сообщений вижу очень много давно на сайте?


:smile: Оля,слева каждого поста (сообщения)есть информация о пишущем(фото,дата регистрации,место проживания). А Наталья еще и наш модератор,в просторечьи-ДирехторШа(эт для того,что б знала,кто в доме хозяин:biggrin: )

----------


## maxim4ik77

> если надо могу выложить.
> Удачи!


Если не втягость вам, выложите плиззззььь, для общего развития послушаю, а если и подействует на мну, то за помощь в борьбе с Зеленым змием выставлю вам в благодарность бутылочку коктебельского коньячку, которую вместе и разопьём.
выкладывайте этот чудодейственный аудиоматериал!!!

----------


## Ильич

> Хотя 8 лет назад я бросил курить и по сей день к сигаретам не прикасаюсь.
> а вот как победить Зеленого змия? не знаю.


*Людина, яка нє пье, або дуже больна, або вєлика падлюка...*
Украинская народная мудрость....

----------


## swinging

> Если не втягость вам, выложите плиззззььь, для общего развития послушаю, а если и подействует на мну, то за помощь в борьбе с Зеленым змием выставлю вам в благодарность бутылочку коктебельского коньячку, которую вместе и разопьём.
> выкладывайте этот чудодейственный аудиоматериал!!!


Да, конено, не в тягость. Наоборот, буду рад помочь.

Для курильщиков

http://narod.ru/disk/1623955000/SPDLJBK.rar.html

Для борцов со змием

http://narod.ru/disk/1624015000/ADLZA.rar.html

Удачи!
Пы.Сы. Кстати, этот аудиоматериал, может и не такой чудодейственный, но то, что это раритет, это точно. Тираж всего 4.000 экземпляров на весь бывший СССР.
Пы.Сы.Сы. Сейчас только заметил, что это же Ваши земляки лечат. Ну тогда точно поможет.

----------


## Ларисочка

А у меня есть книги Алана Карра "Легкий способ бросить курить" и "Легкий способ сбросить лишний вес". Тока я на обменники заливать не умею,если кому надо,пишите,я на почту скину.
По этой книге пятеро моих близких знакомых легко бросили курить и имеют стабильный результат. Сама не читала,потому как и Маришка,являюсь убежденной:biggrin: курилкой(мне тоже вкусно!). А вот с лишним весом начала бороться(по книге) вчера,осилила целых восемь страниц!

----------


## maknata

*ОленькаАрт*



> давно на сайте?


С первого дня этого форума, а вообще то ещё со старого:smile:

----------


## bulya

Привет!Меня зовут Алёна, мне 29 лет.Творчеством я занимаюсь с детства.Вначале был детский вокальный ансамбль, затем музыкальная школа, рзличные мероприятия, где я принимала участие, и следствие этого окончила колледж культуры по специальности режиссер массовых театрализованных мероприятий.работала вожатой в лагерях, руководителем театральной студии, руководителем команд КВН.Затем устроилась культорганизатором на предприятие, и понеслось:корпоративы,юбилеи, свадьбы, детские дни рождения.Пока сижу в декрете(у меня сын ему 5 лет, и доченьке 1,5), но работать на свадьбах и детских днях рождения продолжаю, так как это как допинг.Иной раз думаю все, баста, ан нет, тянет, господа. :Aga:

----------


## maxim4ik77

> Для борцов со змием
> 
> http://narod.ru/disk/1624015000/ADLZA.rar.html
> 
> Удачи!


Благодарствую за сей чудодейственный аудиоматериальчик.

Вчерась прокопался весь вечер в своем компе, наводил порядок, делал уборку, и параллельно слушал этот аудиоматериал для алкоголиков. слушал в полуха,не основательно вдумываясь. лег спать. А ночью меня замучили кошмары!!!!!!
только меня удивляет вот что, материал я слушал о вреде алкоголя, а кошмары снились про свадьбы.
И снится мне не рокот космодрома, а...
...опаздываю я на свадьбу!
...гостям в руки даю арки , а они держать их не хотят - тяжелые. типа.
...Пневмохлопушка не сработала!
...невеста напилась.
...первый танец молодых под КИРКОРОВА!
.......
Вот я и думаю, может кошмары-то все на свадьбе были от того что я УЖЕ! во сне! был трезвый?

----------


## KAlinchik

*bulya*,
 Привет, Алена!
 Пополняй ряды молодых мамочек-ведущих!
 Ты откуда у нас?

----------


## Ольвия

Сегодня лазила по интернету и нашла материальчик про наш 1 джазовый фестиваль в городе, в статье и ваша покорная слуга. Кому интересно, прошу...http://www.telegraf.in.ua/around/2006/03/02/2291.html

----------


## naatta

*Ольвия*,
 Олюнька, круто!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Очень хотелось бы тебя послушать, и даже не знаю, кем тебе больше идет быть, брюнеткой, или блондинкой!!!! :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> *Ольвия*,
>  Олюнька, круто!!!!
> Очень хотелось бы тебя послушать, и даже не знаю, кем тебе больше идет быть, брюнеткой, или блондинкой!!!!


 :Oj:

----------


## Ларисочка

Я,конечно за брюнетку :Ok: ,но фотка и слова о тебе-впечатляют! Творческих тебе успехов!

----------


## naatta

> Я,конечно за брюнетку,но фотка и слова о тебе-впечатляют! Творческих тебе успехов!


*Ольвия*,
 Олюша, я, наверное, тоже все-таки за брюнетку!!!! :Aga: 
Когда ты брюнетка - ты загадочнее, глубины в образе больше!!! :flower: 
А блондинка - попроще, но зато мииииленькая!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## bulya

Я случайно попала на форум, и очень этому обрадовалась.Ведь не все смогут понять творческих людей.А я вижу здесь все как одна большая, дружная семья! :Ok:

----------


## Tutti1974

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане:smile:Меня зовут Наталья и живу я в Литве, проводить свадьбы начала год назад,случайно, можно сказать, но втянулась и вот теперь пробую свои силы. Здесь у вас супер МАСТЕР-КЛАСС! У меня пока мало чего, но честно постараюсь быть не просто потребителем. Я, правда, тут еще не очень соориентировалась, не знаю, как вставлять файлы, ссылки, но думаю, со временем разберусь.

----------


## KAlinchik

*Tutti1974*,
 Вливайся, Наташ!
Всегда рады новеньким, т.к. и сами когда-то так здесь начинали....:biggrin:

----------


## Tutti1974

Скажите пожалуйста, как отвечать на посты - ответ автоматически оказывается в низу и получается несколько не по теме?

----------


## KAlinchik

*Tutti1974*,
 Нажимаешь на ник того, кому ты хочешь ответить, если по конкретному моменту, выделяешь фразу и жмешь ЦИТАТА ВЫДЕЛЕННОГО под ником того, кому пишешь

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Tutti1974*,
Если нужно показать ник, к кому обращаешься. щёлкни по нему левой кнопеой мышки - он в сообщении и пропечатается. Если вставить цитату - выдели её в тексте синим цветом и слева нажми на Цитата выделенного.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*KAlinchik*,
Алинка, ты опять меня на 2 минуты опередила!:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## KAlinchik

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Во благо ведь...:wink::biggrin:

----------


## Tutti1974

Спасибо, учусь:smile:

----------


## Tutti1974

А может быть, здесь где-нибудь есть инструкция пользователя - как писать, вставлять файлы, получать ответы? Я пока не обнаружила

----------


## Масяня

> А может быть, здесь где-нибудь есть инструкция пользователя - как писать, вставлять файлы, получать ответы? Я пока не обнаружила


сейчас немного всё поменялось, поэтому спрашивай, поможем. Чтобы ответить, нажимаешь справа на цитату и отвечаешь, потому как старые настройки не срабатывают

----------


## maknata

> А может быть, здесь где-нибудь есть инструкция пользователя - как писать, вставлять файлы, получать ответы?


Лучшая инструкция - спросить у друзей :Aga:  Здесь советом всегда помогут

----------


## Елена Кузнецова

Здравствуйте! Разрешите представиться - Кузнецова Лена. Веду торжества ок. 8 лет в славном городе Запорожье. (Привет землякам!). Партизанила на сайте 2 недели. Стало стыдно. Решила зарегестрироваться. Коротко о себе: В "бизнес" попала с легкой руки известной в нашем городе ведущей. Сложилось все легко и быстро. Постепенно из хобби праздники превратились в основной доход. На сегодняшний день разрываюсь между двумя любимыми работами -  замдир по воспитательной работе в элитной гимназии и ведущая. Дома - трое обожаемых мужчин: сыновья и муж (с этого сезона привлекла и его dj+свет+оформление и т.д.). Люблю людей, общение, активный отдых. Не приемлю хамство и грубость. Я человек абсолютно безконфликтный, открытый. Вижу, что здесь выживают именно такие! Принимайте! Буду рада помочь.:smile:

----------


## Курица

> замдир по воспитательной работе в элитной гимназии и ведущая.


Здравствуйте, Елена! Приветствую :flower:  как "художник - художника" ( оба звания - аналогичны, разнится лишь география и профиль уч. заведения).
 Бесконфиликтные нам нужны, хоть и с  конфликтными справляемся на "раз". :tongue:
Молодец, что нашла силы выйти из подполья - тут "молодая гвардия" не приветствуется, и это ПРАВИЛЬНО.
 Ждем "фишек", "фишечек2, "фишунечек2. Нам главное - ИЗЮМ, а пироги печем всяк по своему рецепту. :Aga:

----------


## olgaring

> Я человек абсолютно безконфликтный, открытый. Вижу, что здесь выживают именно такие! Принимайте! Буду рада помочь.


Добро пожаловать ! Рада знакомству. У нас , действительно , здесь все очень доброжелательно относятся к новичкам , которые , кстати , быстро становятся своими , старичками .

----------


## Sister

[QUOTE=maknata;1347311]*Sister*,
*ОленькаАрт*,
 Не стесняйтесь спрашивать.. я тоже в своё время так осваивала интернет :Aga: [/QUOTE


Спасибо за поддержку. Визиты мои будут не частыми, так как еще не "имею" стационарного интернета - подключаюсь через мобильный сына...  :Tu:

----------


## Sister

Еще не разобралась как вставлять цитаты???

----------


## Курица

Наташа, все очень просто - выделяешь нужный тебе "кусок предложения" или фразу и щелкаешь Цитата выделенного

И все получится! Удачи, как говорит один наш общий друг!:wink:

----------


## swinging

> Наташа, все очень просто - выделяешь нужный тебе "кусок предложения" или фразу и щелкаешь Цитата выделенного
> 
> И все получится! Удачи, как говорит один наш общий друг!:wink:


Или внизу сообщения, которое цитируешь, есть кнопка "Цитата" - нажимаешь, в окошке ответа выскакивает цитата. Удаляешь ненужное и всё. Результат тот же.
Удачи! :wink:

----------


## светлана0778

Всем - Здравствуйте и ХОРОШЕГО НАСТРОЕНИЯ! Меня зовут Светлана, мне 29 лет. Закончила Алтайский государственный институт культуры. Еще на 5 курсе устроилась работать в ближайшую школу вожатой, нужно было практику проходить. Пошли с подругой устроились, на 1.5 ставки каждая, как сейчас помню получала я тогда 70 с копейками рублей... Вот так и задержалась. До сих пор работаю в той же школе, только уже совмещаю работу организатора с зам.по ВР. Но, ничего, не жалуюсь. 
Воспитываю доченьку Катюшку, ей сейчас 5,5 лет. Свадьбами начала заниматься "с легкой руки" подруги. Всё как-то не решалась, да и в школе работы предостаточно. Но раз попробовала, понравилось. Сейчас вот на форум вышла и еще больше желание появилось. Хочется как-то поблагодарить всех за ваши идеи, за поддержку,за талант, вот и.... БЛАГОДАРЮ!!!! :flower:

----------


## Януська

*светлана0778*,
 Свет, что то странно...Если тебе 29 лет, ты на год старше меня, как ты могла быть вожатой на пятом курсе? Это же 2001 год. И как можно было получать на полторы ставки 70 рублей? :eek: Если бы это был год 1980-87 я бы не сомневалась. А так...

----------


## светлана0778

Яна, с деньгами я наверное точно что-то перепутала, но если учесть, что сейчас ставка вожатого по вышке примерно 4 тыс., то в в 1999 году...??? Ну, почему у меня отложилась эта цифра?! Помню, что это было о-о-чень немного. А насчет года, то я закончила школу в 1995, в этот год и поступила, в 1999-2000 была на пятом курсе, а 30 мне исполняется в октябре.
 А ставка вожатого в школах до сих пор имеется, сейчас поднимается детское самоуправление, ну...или может быть об этом больше стали говорить.

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Доброго дня всем форумчанам! Немного о себе. Меня зовут Людмила, мне 34 года, живу в небольшом городке Константиновске, что в Ростовской области. Воспитываю (пытаюсь) дочь Алену, 25 июля ей исполнилось 14 лет. Еще воспитываю 2-х котов - Снежка и Соника и 2 -х кобелей - Джима и Аргоса. Вот такая у нас семья. Что бы еще написать? Не знаю. Знаю! Всем-всем форумчанам огромное спасибо, а создателям сайта - огромное спасибо! Удачи всем и творчества!
[IMG]http://*********ru/224214.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Ой, извините, какая фотография здоровая получилась! Я еще учусь!

----------


## REZEDA

Здравствуйте форумчане-коллеги! Я новичок. Меня зовут Резеда.Очень рада, что с вами.Немного о себе. Мне 35 лет. Работаю в музыкальной школе, учу детишек играть на скрипке. Почти 2 года назад стала подрабатывать, играя на скрипке на различных мероприятиях и параллельно прошла обучение в школе ведущих, которую организовали самые именитые ведущие нашего города.1,5 как я веду юбилеи и свадьбы, а также  играю на этих же мероприятиях на скрипке популярную музыку, доступную для широкого круга слушателей. Очень люблю свою вторую работу, хотя она , наверно, стала для меня первой, поскольку получаю огромное наслаждение от нее. Как говорится:"Найди работу по душе и больше не работай!"

----------


## dafna7526

Добрый вечер! Меня зовут Надежда.Готовилась к свадьбе золовки и случайно попала на ваш форум. Читала несколько дней, но конца и края вашим замечательным идеям и наработкам не видно. Восторг неописуемый!! Мне 33 года, я не тамада, скорее семейный ведущий. Что-то черпаю из интернета, что-то пишу сама. Пару раз вела свадьбы , пока сын маленький был А после рождения дочки пошла работать и развлекаю только родственников и сотрудников.

----------


## Раюшка

*REZEDA*,
*dafna7526*,
 Привет, девчата! Чай, кофе, капуччино?!:smile: :flower:

----------


## Sens

*Елена Кузнецова*,
 Приветствуем земляков! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Форумчане - Елена очень популярная в Запорожье ведущая и просто очаровательная женщина.
REZEDA,
dafna7526,
светлана0778 - Вэлкам ту ауэ компани (что в переводе значит: рады видеть!:)

----------


## Курица

> REZEDA,
> dafna7526,
> Привет, девчата! Чай, кофе, капуччино?!


...лучше потанцуем"!:smile:
Нашего полку прибыло! Женский батальон расширяет свои штаты! Танцевать будем опять типа "Шерочка" с "Машерочкой"! :frown:
М У Ж И К ИИИИИИ! ау!:biggrin:

----------


## dafna7526

> *REZEDA*,
> *dafna7526*,
>  Привет, девчата! Чай, кофе, капуччино?!:smile:


Спасибо за добрый прием!Надеюсь на длительные дружеские и творческие отвношения

----------


## светлана0778

Спасибо за гостеприимство

----------


## REZEDA

> *REZEDA*,
> *dafna7526*,
>  Привет, девчата! Чай, кофе, капуччино?!:smile:


Доброе утро!Спасибо за радушный прием!Удачи!

----------


## нефедов сергей

Здравствуйте Господа ВЕДУЩИЕ! Очень рад возможности представится и если Вы не будите против, то и влиться в Ваши ряды. О себе: Нефёдов Сергей Геннадьевич, 52 года(надеюсь, что ПОКА), закончил Куйбышевский Государственный институт Культуры (режиссёрско-актёрское отделение), сейчас это СГАКИ (Самарская государственная академия культуры и искусств),  Высшую школу Циркового Искусства в Харькове (Шпрехшталмейстер), в 90-е ушёл из творчества по семейным обстоятельствам. И вот спустя почти 20 лет – вернулся. Вернулось ощущение молодости и нужности людям. Правда уже зовут Дядей Серёжей, но меня это даже как-то радует. В 50 лет попробовал петь, - получилось не плохо. Стали приглашать в кафе, рестораны петь. Написал свадебный сценарий – теперь веду и пою. У меня есть относительно приличная коллекция минусовок, которая периодически пополняется, сценарии, стихи и т.п., вообщем можете рассчитывать на мою помощь, если таковая понадобится. Одна беда, я чайник в Интернете (надеюсь что временно), и как сбрасывать минуса и сценарии пока для меня загадка, которую, с вашей помощью, надеюсь разгадать. А пока, буду ждать Вашего решения, нужен Вам «Дядя Серёжа» или нет!?! В любом случае рад встрече с Вами!!!  :Ok:

----------


## olgaring

Ура-а-а !!! У нас появился ещё один Нормальный , Адекватный мужчина !!!!! Очень рада знакомству , уверена , не я одна !!! Вы нам безусловно нужны !!!! Вливайтесь , осматривайтесь ( как часто говорят наши девочки ) и общайтесь , у нас тут хорошо , сами увидите.

----------


## Януська

*нефедов сергей*,
 рада приветствовать!

----------


## swinging

> Ура-а-а !!! У нас появился ещё один Нормальный , Адекватный мужчина !!!!! Очень рада знакомству , уверена , не я одна !!! Вы нам безусловно нужны !!!! Вливайтесь , осматривайтесь ( как часто говорят наши девочки ) и общайтесь , у нас тут хорошо , сами увидите.


Ага!  :Ok: 
Удачи!

----------


## Петровна

> А пока, буду ждать Вашего решения, нужен Вам «Дядя Серёжа» или нет!?! В любом случае рад встрече с Вами!!!


Мужчина в расцвете лет, режиссёр, актёр и ведущий  :Ok:   Вы нам нужны!!!!!  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## нефедов сергей

Спасибо за тёплый приём! Откровенно скажу - не ожидал! Даже расчувствовался немного! И коль пошла такая свадьба… , обнажу Вам своё жизненное кредо:
                                    "СРАВНЕНЬЕ" 
       Как быстротечны времена, которыми набита ВЕЧНОСТЬ !?! 
       Что значит, в том сравненье ЖИЗНЬ МОЯ,
                   Т ак – 
                                   мелочь – 
                                                         жалка я погрешность.

           В грехе рождённая погрешность, 
                                   ТВОРЦОМ, подаренная внешность, 
           В столь малый миг понять должна, 
                                          Зачем приходим МЫ сюда. 
          Не уж-то, ради денег, барахла, 
                                     ГОСПОДЬ прислал МЕНЯ сюда? 
               Чтобы , нажравшись, опражниться,
                      В угаре блуда опуститься, 
                            До отупения обпиться, 
                                  И незаметно удалиться?!?

                                         НЕТ !    
                                   Я НЕ ХОЧУ, -
                              НЕ БУДУ ВЕРИТЬ … , 
                ЧТО СМЫСЛ ЖИЗНИ В ТОМ И ЕСТЬ, 
                                        ЧТОБ ПОБЫСТРЕЕ УМЕРЕТЬ. 

            Хоть и в сравненье коротка,- погрешность жалкая моя, 
            Но я хочу прожить тот миг, 
                                              Как ВЕЧНОСТЬ, - 
                                                      Как бесконечный КРИК! 
                           Крик РАДОСТИ и крик ВОСТОРГА !

                              Хотя, быть может, и недолго; 
                               Опять, в сравнении же том. 

                                                     18.05.2003 г.

----------


## optimistka17

> Даже расчувствовался немного!


 Давай, Серега, справляйся с расчувствовавшимся телом и вперед по темам.... Свои вопросы, наработки, свое видение того, что видишь у нас ....На нас посмотри и себя покажи....

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> нужен Вам «Дядя Серёжа»


Приветствую земляка! Дядя Сережа очень нужен!!! Будем дружить! Кстати, давно уж надо нам встретится, из Самары уже много коллег на форуме, Натальюшку Орбиту уже люблю, а от Тольятти до Самары всего-то 2 часа. Вот закончим свадебный чес, и в конце октября можно где-нибудь в Самаре посидеть за рюмкой чая.

Кстати, Дядя Сережа! А жив ли любимый мой пивной бар "Парус"??? Окна нашего института как раз выходили на это злачное место, и иной раз с лекций мы смывались именно туда.

Знаю, что на Льва Толстого, рядом с Филармонией, полностью разгромлен корпус второй моей альма-матер, там полностью идет капитальнейший ремонт. А где сейчас корпус историков и литераторов Самарского университета, напишите,если не сложно?

----------


## maxim4ik77

*Елена Кузнецова*,
Очень лестно что из разряда партизан-геологов Вы, уважаемая, перешли в разряд активных обитателей форума. Честь вам и хвала, за то что явили миру лик свой.
Будем общаться. Рады Вам!

----------


## maxim4ik77

*olgaring*,
Вы уж простите меня, милая и обожаемая, но, как по Вашему мнению, а я отношусь к  


> Нормальный , Адекватный мужчина !!!!!


?
А тож очень хочется быть Нормальным и адекватным.

----------


## olgaring

*maxim4ik77*,
 Вы Супер ! Супер ! Супер мужчина, сомнений нет Вы очень классный , поэтому и написала "


> У нас появился *ещё один* Нормальный , Адекватный мужчина !!!!!

----------


## maxim4ik77

*olgaring*,
 Боже, Бож, как приятно!
Я весь расплылся в благодарственном реверансе.

----------


## Катрина

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Катерина, мне 34 года, я из подмосковья. О себе: Школа -председатель совета дружины, далее секретарь комсомола, а затем и глава неформальной организации т. к. пионерская организация перестала существовать. Закончила Московское педучилище с музыкальным уклоном. Поработав в детском саду, выскочила замуж, уехала из города и устроилась в местный Дом Культуры. Зарплата маленькая, поэтому пришлось устроится на другую работу. И стала я работать в Центральном Архиве Минестерства Обороны, искала людей пропавших во время Великой отечественной войны. Работа очень интересная, столько писем, столько судеб... Все это время, начиная лет с 17, ходила свидетельницей на свадьбы. Боже как же это было тяжко... Это ведь сейчас полно литературы по свадьбам, интернет. В продаже и дипломы и приказы, а мы же это все сочиняли сами, все красочно оформляли, рисовали плакаты, делали паспорта. Как сейчас помню, бегала на почту за бланками для телеграмм, у меня там работала соседка, которая упаковывала и ставила штампы на свадебные бандероли... И вот работала бы я себе в Архиве, как вдруг позвонил одноклассник и пригласил не свидетельницей, а ведущей на свадьбу. Отказывалась( маленький ребенок, да как муж посмотрит), но пошла. И начиная с той свадьбы пошли у меня заказы. Стали рабочими все субботы, а то и воскресенья( раньше же гуляли по 2дня), Поэтому встала перед выбором - свадьбы или  основная работа...... Так 8 лет по будням работаю мамой (СЫНУ -11ЛЕТ, ДОЧЬКЕ 3 ГОДА), а по выходным ведущЕЙ, вообщей сложности уже 10 лет. И вот недавно, мой ди-джей (мы работаем уже 10лет вместе), рассказал мне про ваш сайт. И как зашла я сюда, а выйти уже не смогла. Не знаю примите ли вы меня или нет, но я то уже точно с вами не расстанусь!  Хочу выразить огромнейшую благодарность организаторам этого замечательного сайта. Здесь действительно есть чему научиться и что показать. Хочу выразить восхищение старожилам этого сайта - вы все такие умнички! Удачи всем!!!

----------


## olgaring

*ppc10103691*,
 Рада знакомству ?  Можно на ты?

----------


## KAlinchik

> Не знаю примите ли вы меня или нет, но я то уже точно с вами не расстанусь!


Примем, конечно, Катюш!
 Мы новичкам завсегда рады!
 Вливайся! :Pivo: Приживайся! :flower:  не исчезай! :Ha:

----------


## Катрина

Конечно можно на ты. И спасибо за прием!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Меня зовут Катерина,


Катерина, а теперь напиши админу - пусть тебе разрешат ник поменять! Придумай что то по реальней! И располагайся! :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

> пусть тебе разрешат ник поменять! Придумай что то по реальней!


Ну да!
 У музыкантов темка есть: что означает мой ник...
Кать! Хотелось бы твою историю послушать...:biggrin:

----------


## Зажигалочка

Всем привет!!! Я на форуме с 1 июля, но никак не решалась написать о себе. Ну ничего особенного написать не могу, институтов культуры не заканчивала, в домах культуры не работала, и, если честно, то не думала, что не смогу жить без этого форума. Каждый вечер, как только сынулю спать уложу, бегом к компьютеру.:smile:
Итак, о себе. Зовут меня Наташа, мне 27 лет. Закончила сельскую среднюю школу. С 1 по 11 класс была затейником , сначала в классе, потом в среднем и старшем звеньях. Сами понимаете, село есть село, не было богатого выбора кружков, а дома сидеть не хотелось, поэтому ходила на хор и танцевальный(больше ничего и не было:biggrin:). Недавно нашла тетрадочки, которые вела в 1-4 классах, в которых были описаны телеигры (Поле чудес, Счастливый случай, Ключ к успеху итд). Корявым почерком написано: Игра расчитана на возраст такой-то, задания на такую-то тему. Видимо частенько меня отправляли к бабушке в гости. Там кроме как смотреть телевизор и читать книги делать было нечего, поэтому, составляла задания и вопросики по книжкам и записываа в тетрадочку. Сейчас читаешь и смешно, а тогда так серьезно к этому относилась.
Закончив школу, поступила в педагогический институт на факультет иностранных языков. Группа в которой я училась была сильной, поэтому приходилось сельской девочке ночами учить, зубрить, пыхтеть над книжками. На третьем курсе выходила  замуж моя подруга, попросила быть свидетельницей, я согласилась. Перерыла всю библиотеку в поисках чего-нибудь интересного, ночами клеила дипломы, медали, свидетельства, рисовала свадебные вестники...Потом вышла замуж вторая подруга, и опять я была свидетельницей. На четвертом курсе впервые попросили провести свадьбу. Я так боялась, одно дело - свидетельница, другое - ведущая, причем без микрофона и ди-джея. Музыку включал хозяин муз.центра в перерывах между тостами:eek:. Потом еще одна девчонка попросила провести свадьбу, и пошло поехало. Летом уезжала в лагерь на все лето работать вожатой, а с осенью квны, вечеринки, конкурсы... на 4 курсе в институте открыли факультет дополнительных профессий, среди отделеий нашла культмассовую работу: организатор внеклассной работы с детьми и подростками, два года училась там. Было очень интересно.
После окончания института, пошла работать в кадетскую школу, нагрузка была приличной и плюс еще классное руководство.  Были, конечно, тематические родительские собрания с играми, конкурсами, школьные вечера, к которым надо было приготовить своих учеников. Времени дома хватало только на уроки, приготовить поесть и спать.Один день выходной - воскресенье. Через 2 года мне в другой школе предложили должность педагога-организатора, я согласилась не раздумывая. Год летала на крыльях. Это то, что надо!!! с утра до вечера, домой приходила в 8-9, а перед последними звонками в 12-1 ночи. В конце года забеременела и думала, как я брошу ЛЮБИМУЮ работу? Планировала отдать ребенка маме, и няню подыскивала. Но все изменилось с рождением сынули. Любимый сын и ничего более!!!! :Ok:  Муж заканчивал заочно институт, денег катастрофически нехватало, полгода откладывали деньги на сессии. Перед дипломной работой заняли круглую сумму денег, которую надо было отдать через 3-4 месяца. Вот тогда мне муж и сказал:"Почему бы тебе не открыть свою коробку с бумажками?". Он уже работал ди-джеем впаре с тамадой. Вобщем, все решилось очень быстро(где же денег брать???). Зарегистрировалась, подала объявление в газету, и стали работать за символическую сумму, ну так скажем, раза в полтора дешевле, чем остальные. А через месяц его напарница-тамада уехала в другой город. Вот так уже полтора года мы и работаем с мужем, на новый год - Дед Мороз и Снегурочка, на детские праздники клоун, Пеппи... Появились постоянные клиенты, город маленький, рабио ББС хорошо работает. Вот теперь и думаю, через год надо выходить на любимую работу, а это значит, суббота-рабочий школьный день!!! Не отчаиваюсь! Что-нибудь придумаем:smile: А здесь на форуме супер!!! Жизнь кипит!!! Бьет ключом!!! Жить без вас не могу!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Жить без вас не могу!!!


 :flower: !

----------


## Зажигалочка

Что правда, то правда :Oj: 
Инночка, спасибо за цветочек :flower:

----------


## swinging

> институтов культуры не заканчивала, в домах культуры не работала,


Тю-ю-ю! И не лауреат?   :Vah:  И не дипломант?  :Vah:  Может хоть какая-то грамота есть? :biggrin:

Это я шучу так.
Конечно, давй, вливайся. Здесь хорошим людям всегда рады.  :flower: 
Удачи!

----------


## optimistka17

Наташа! Спасибо за подробный рассказ о себе. Как бывшая коллега(Я ведь в прошлом учитель) скажу одно,-не цепляйся за школу. Надо будет выходить,-ставь условие, чтоб поставили тебе  в субботу методический, то есть свободный от уроков день. Не захочет администрация,-меняй школу...
 Я перед тем как совсем уйти, долгое время работала на неполной ставке 3-4 раза в неделю. Ходила в школу не как на работу, а просто как развлечение у меня была. Денег конечно, мизер. Но чувствовала себя вольной птицей...

----------


## Зажигалочка

Оптимистка, спасибо!!! :flower:  Поддержали! :smile:

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Как бывшая коллега(Я ведь в прошлом учитель)


Я  тоже  школе  отдала  10  лет  (педагог-организатор, уч. укр. яз и лит-ры), и скажу тоже--на  вольных  хлебах  лучше--  и  голосу, и  ножкам, и  нервам.
А  только  из-за  трудовой переживать ?:smile:, или  из-за  призвания ?
 Я  ушла  и  не  жалею. :Ok:

----------


## Елена Кузнецова

Привет всем коллегам. Бывших училок не бывает! Сама училка (В добром контексте слово читайте) и работу обожнюю! 

Наташенька, не спешите уходить, правду Вам говорят, особенно, если ощущаете себя на своем месте и самореализуетесь. Работать на себя хорошо, а когда межсезонье, а если голосок сел (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу), да просто клиент не нравится, а другого нет??? Так что сидите в родненькой школке и все приложится. Я, во всяком случае, так делаю. Даже, Вы знаете, свободы и смелости больше. Уже могу на несправедливость и некорректность начальства реагировать, а не молчать, как те, что от школы зависят.
 В любом случае - "вот тебе, дочка отцовский совет: поступай, как знаешь!"(нар. мудрость)
Рада приветствовать всех новичков, таких же, как и я ! :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Очарование

> Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Катерина, мне 34 года, я из подмосковья.


Катя!!! наконец-то познакомились:biggrin:! Живем мы в одном поселке, практически в соседних домах. Заочно знали друг о друге! Но не пересекались!!!:biggrin: И вот благодаря форуму созвонились!!!! :Vah:  Теперь встретимся уж точно!!!!
Катюш, добро пожаловать в дружную семью под названием "plus-msk" :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> Так что сидите в родненькой школке и все приложится.


 Так и всю жизнь просидеть можно....
 А под лежачий камень вода не течет...
Когда-то в былые времена мои видеооператоры шутя спрашивали у меня,-а школа у тебя хобби или работа? Ведь на работе платят деньги, а хоби -это то, что делаешь для души... А что мне им было ответить, если сама прекрасно понимала, что деньги -то я получая не в школе, а на банкетах. А для души делала и то, и другое...
 Одно могу сказать, когда уходила со школы где-то в душе и у меня такие мысли были. А как же я буду жить без гарантированного минимума? А если вдруг больничный? А если свадеб долго не будет? Ну, вобщем куча всяких если... Результат налицо С уходом со школы денег стало не просто больше, а гораздо больше(Вы же понимаете, что я как математик все записываю и подсчитываю) Почему? Да понятно почему. Я не пропускала вхолостую звонки на мобильный(Ведь не будешь же на уроках общаться с потенциальными клиентами) Я могла встретиться склиентом в ЛЮБОЕ удобное для него время. В конце концов я почувствовала себя ЖЕНЩИНОЙ, а не уставшей училкой с потухшими глазами. Я стала утром нормально высыпаться, позволять себе отдыхать когда хочу и где хочу... 
Именно благодаря освободившемуся времени более серьезно занялась я детскими праздниками, нанимая и обучая актеров-аниматоров.В которой раз повторяю всем форумчанам, что занимаясь детскими праздниками вы никогда не останетесь без куска хлеба.
А любовь к профессии? Да, была, есть и будет. Прихожу в школу в гости , общаюсь с коллегами, с подругами, с выпускниками
Реально понимаю, что большинство тех, кто остался работать в школе  это люди с изломанной женской судьбой. Распавшиеся семьи, заброшенные учительские дети, затравленные проверками, безропотно тянущие непомерную ношу учителки,-все это реалии сегодняшнего дня. Я всегда реально оценивала действительность. И то, что сама осталась и без мужа, и без ребенка и без много еще чего может и не виноват никто, кроме меня самой. А может главная -то причина и есть -школа.
 Когда читаю советы, что надо за школу держаться, то так и хочется сказать,что за нее сейчас ,как правило, держаться только те, кто большо ничего делать не умеет и боится оказаться на обочине...
Никого не хотела обидеть Просто высказала свое ИМХО.

----------


## azu4ena

> Я  тоже  школе  отдала  10  лет  (педагог-организатор, уч. укр. яз и лит-ры), и скажу тоже--на  вольных  хлебах  лучше--  и  голосу, и  ножкам, и  нервам.
> А  только  из-за  трудовой переживать ?, или  из-за  призвания ?
>  Я  ушла  и  не  жалею.


а я сейчас в дикрете! типа отдыхаю!если из школы уйду,не пожалею.а вот из театра как тяжело уходить ребята....до сих пор арии пою по ночам и плачу во сне..:frown:я в музыкалке эстрадный вокал преподаю,хотя в детях что-то есть!энергией подпитываешся,мы с ними как с друзьями! меня методические сообщения и открытые уроки напрягают(кому это надо?)

----------


## Ильич

*Елена Кузнецова*,
Привет Ленка!
Нашего полку запожского куреня прибыло! К нам на форум пришла Елена Кузнецова - ОТКРЫТИЕ 2006! Ярко ворвашись на рынок Запорожских свадеб и торжеств она светити светит и главное греет! И сосвем не звезда с дипломом, а комета с хвостом! 
Запорожцы подтягивайтесь!

----------


## optimistka17

> Запорожцы подтягивайтесь!


 Подтягивайтесь, конечно.
 А где Музыки? В реале встречаемся, а в инете не видать...
В Запорожье  ,я просто не сомневаюсь, море толковых ведущих(Не будем вспоминать отдельно приблудившуюся Эльпиду)
 Глядишь, на следующей малой встрече познакомимся....

----------


## ZORG88_07

> Так и всю жизнь просидеть можно....
>  ... за школу держаться,....  за нее сейчас ,как правило, держаться только те, кто большо ничего делать не умеет и боится оказаться на обочине...
> Никого не хотела обидеть Просто высказала свое ИМХО.


 Вот если бы все учителя имели ТАКОЕ мужество ещё с 90-х годов!
Скольких бы моральных и физических уродов избежало бы наше общество?!?

----------


## Елена Кузнецова

> Реально понимаю, что большинство тех, кто остался работать в школе  это люди с изломанной женской судьбой. Распавшиеся семьи, заброшенные учительские дети, затравленные проверками, безропотно тянущие непомерную ношу учителки,-все это реалии сегодняшнего дня.


 Умоляю Вас, не пугйте форумчан! В любой профессии есть свои минусы. Ведущими тоже начинают многие работать, но не все задерживаются - тяжело! Материально тоже учителя по-разному обеспечены. Скажу так - тяжелее тетрадки ничего не поднимаешь и в 14.00 свободен, как птица. Дети под присмотром. На работку наряды меняешь, какие хочешь. Главное любить то, чем занимаешься. Есть у меня подружка - она патологоанатом, так она ТАК о своей работе говорит, ТААК любит свое дело, будто она пекарь тортиков. Во как в жизни бывает!

Вот ВЫ, Оптимистка, - бизнес организовали, за что Вам и уважение. Молодец! Не побоялась. Однако это не всем дано.
     Я в школе уже 12 лет работаю и еще работать собираюсь долго. Не из-за минимума, а из-за своего ПРИЗВАНИЯ. Глаза имею не потухшие, поверками меня не травят, а сын мой - гордость района по математике и языкам.
   Вот так я выступила в защиту училок и их семей. Нас тут много! Давайте жить дружно! :flower: 


Ильич! Привет! :Pivo: Анечка! Сенс! Приветик!  :flower: Всем Запорожжанам-партизанам привет!:tongue:

----------


## olgaring

> Я в школе уже 12 лет работаю и еще работать собираюсь долго.


Мне в школе довелось работать чуть больше 4 лет , потом переезд , вот уже 8 лет без школы , а душа до сих пор не на месте и мне очень не хватает глаз моих  детей их смеха , их любви .  Лена , ты права в школе можно работать только по призванию , и здесь не главное любить свой предмет , главное- дети !!! Я до сих пор переписываюсь с ребятами , встречаюсь по возможности , но этого мало . Мне , конечно , легко сейчас рассуждать о любви к школе , потому что не сталкиваюсь с проблемой , чем кормить семью? Поэтому считаю , что каждый прав по-своему.

----------


## Antonida

> в защиту училок и их семей. Нас тут много!


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
действительно - нас много :biggrin:,да и если философски - каждый из нас "учитель" для другого в какой-либо жизненной науке.

Теперь немного о себе.  :Oj: 
Меня зовут Анна, мне 32 года. Живу в Московской области. г.Сергиев Посад (бывший Загорск)
Еще с раннего детства меня все называли "Алла Пугачева", не только по тому что знала наизусть весь репертуар примадонны, но и ловко ее пародировала (наряжаясь в мамины и бабушкины тряпки), да и голосом и артистизмом природа не обидела (за что ей огромное спасибо). Сколько себя помню всегда участвовала во всех концертах как в саду (причем не только в своей группе), так и в школе, в музыкалке (класс ф-но), в танцевальной студии. Во дворе была заводилой - придумывала какие-то игры, конкурсы, развлечения  - порой они выходили мне "боком" и родители моих подруг выговаривали моей маме, пытаясь приструнить мою бурную творческую деятельность (иногда об этих моих "подвигах" мама  рассказывает на посиделках нашей большой кампании родственников или друзей, вызывая тем самым у них безудержное веселье, а у меня - приятные воспоминания)
Конечно, как и большинство девочек, мечтала стать артисткой, причем хотелось и петь, и танцевать, и блистать на сцене или экранах кино. Однажды в Москве проходил конкурс - набирали солисток в группу ("Стрелки", кажется). Я отправила кассету с песнями, которые мы с подругой сами сочиняли и пели (на школьных вечеринках). Мне пришло приглашение, но... родители категорически воспротивились. Ах, сколько было обиды и слез! Не разговаривала с ними неделю! Но потом увлеклась новым проектом в школе - КВН и хандру как рукой сняло! Создание смешного из ничего, репетиции, выступления - все это стало для меня настолько увлекательно! А школьный театр! Короче, моя мечта осуществилась! Вот уже прошло много лет, а я всё пою, танцую, блистаю в театральных постановках и...учу этому других. Оказалось, что в этом тоже есть особенная прелесть и неограниченный полет фантазии!
По образованию (их несколько) - дирижер-хормейстер, хореограф, психолог (креативный - развитие творческих способностей).

Иногда друзья, родственники или коллеги просят подготовить "что-нибудь эдакое" на день рождения, свадьбу или вечер встреч - с удовольствием беру на себя роль организатора (тамады), но только делаю это бесплатно (не судите строго, ведь супер профессионалом себя в этой области не считаю, да и потом это слишком дорогие для меня люди: я помогу им - они помогут мне. И бывает это не так уж и часто - 1-2 раза в год). Несколько раз поступало предложение заниматься этим серьезно, но...наверное я слишком независима, люблю делать только то - чего сама хочу, а не то за что уплочено (не в обиду великим мэтрам этого ИСКУССТВА) да и времени особо свободного нет: то уроки (я - учитель музыки в общеобразовательной школе), то мероприятия - там же организатор внеклассной работы, руководитель театрального коллектива (разновозрастные ученики, их родители, учителя и даже бывшие выпускники), преподаватель танцев (школьная команда "Стартинейджер" и еще факультатив). А ведь еще семья!
Замужем - муж Роман работает на TV в Москве (видеомонтаж), есть сын Владислав -7 класс. Еще один "ребенок" - сиамская кошка Василиса (обожаю животных!).
Вот вроде и все, надеюсь не утомила форумчан своей историей.
Кстати, пользуясь случаем, хочу сказать что очень горжусь своей принадлежностью к этому форуму, где столько много талантливых творческих личностей! Спасибо огромное всем, кто делится своим профессиональным мастерством и наиценнейший наработанным материалом!

----------


## Инна Р.

> но...наверное я слишком независима,


А вот это ты зря - наша профессия самая независимая - если не работать на агенства и других перекупщиков! Ни начальства - никого - только любимые клиенты! А если клиент не по душе - посто его не берешь! Удачи!:smile:

----------


## нефедов сергей

> Кстати, давно уж надо нам встретится, из Самары уже много коллег на форуме, Натальюшку Орбиту уже люблю


Двумя руками ЗА ВСТРЕЧУ!!! Это легко сделать в офисе Натальюшки Орбитушки, ведь она моя воспитанница, которая переросла своего учителя в десятки раз, или у меня на набережной, на Красноармейском спуске, кафе "Сказка" я там работаю с 19.00 и до последнего, без выходных. А лучше созвониться 89277517757, а то мало ли то дождь, то свадьбы, то золотуха...:biggrin: :Ok:  :flower:  :Pivo:  :Ha:

----------


## ZORG88_07

> Умоляю Вас, не пугйте форумчан! В любой профессии есть свои минусы....  Главное любить то, чем занимаешься. Есть у меня подружка - она патологоанатом, так она ТАК о своей работе говорит, ТААК любит свое дело, будто она пекарь тортиков. Во как в жизни бывает!...


Люблю учителей (умных -что, в общем, редкость!) и особенно люблю профессионалов в ЛЮБОМ деле!

А вообще (по секрету) виртуозная работа с мясом та-ак успокаивает - Вы себе даже не представляете (если не готовили ни разу чалагачик, мясо по-французски, шею по-королевски или шашлычок из отборного ошейка хрюкчи)!..

----------


## Курица

> Люблю учителей (умных -что, в общем, редкость!)


*ZORG88_07* ! Да неужто Вы и ВПРАВДУ так думаете ( я - о второй фразе из цитаты, той, что в скобках!) , или это Ваша особая нигилистическая манера ведения диалога берет верх над здравым рассудком????:frown:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Двумя руками ЗА ВСТРЕЧУ!!! Это легко сделать в офисе Натальюшки Орбитушки, ведь она моя воспитанница, которая переросла своего учителя в десятки раз, или у меня на набережной, на Красноармейском спуске, кафе "Сказка" я там работаю с 19.00 и до последнего, без выходных. А лучше созвониться 89277517757, а то мало ли то дождь, то свадьбы, то золотуха...


ОК! Мой телефон 89023732346  и 88482334273. 

Буду очень рада. Может и не ждать окончания летнего чеса, встретиться на неделе - вторник, среда?  Засидиимся - у меня родственники в Самаре, переночевать есть где. После 16 августа я буду посвободнее, будет только по 2 банкета на неделе. Я на подъем легкая. Давайте в реале узнаем "Кто мы". До встречи:smile:

----------


## Шайтан

В сети Шайтан, в миру Сергей Сорокин.
Директор и звукорежиссер студии звукозаписи в Нижнем Новгороде.
Переодически занимаюсь озвучкой разного рода банкетов, спектаклей, концертов и т.п.
:) вот собственно и все. зачем много писать? Лучтше один раз услышать, чем сто раз прочитать.

----------


## Вика и Ко

Давно не заглядывала в темку. А тут столько интересного, про нас, про училок. Я вот тоже 17 лет школе отдала. Когда начинала работать, а было это в 91 году - нам в Казахстане зарплату давали редко, раз в год, и я тогда была твердо уверена, что за такое удовольствие - работу в школе, платить не обязательно. Всегда ходила на работу с удовольствием, а недостающие дензнаки зарабатывала в свободное от работы время - репетиторством, написанием курсовых работ для студентов. Несмотря на трудности, о которых все учителя знают - проверки, открытые уроки, много-много бумажной работы, школа научила меня очень многому. В процессе работы в школе я узнала, что могу писать сценарии, быть капитаном команды КВН и довести команду до 2 места в городе, выступать на новогодних праздниках в роли бабы Яги (Снегурочкой мне в связи с комплекцией не быть уже), вести разные школьные мероприятия, а потом оказалось, что и организовывать юбилеи и свадьбы для коллег. Но самое главное, я люблю свою работу и своих учеников. А сейчас сидя в отпуске по уходу за ребенком, я скучаю по школе очень, по своему кабинету, по рисункам своих учеников,по их неумелым сочинениям, по школьной газете, которую мы выпускали с детьми, по новогодним елкам, по пришкольному лагерю, в котором больше 700 человек, которых нужно удивлять каждый день. А сейчас мне нравится вести праздники, я с такой же ответственностью и радостью иду на свадьбы, юбилеи, и с великой радостью на детские праздники - потому что это мое самое любимое дело - дарить детям праздник. Правда никак не могу привыкнуть получать за это деньги. Привыкла делать это бесплатно в любимой школе.
 Я в одной из темок прочитала пренебрежительное: "Некоторые училки возомнили, что они тамады ".А я думаю, дело не в профессии, из которой люди приходят в ведущие, можно долго учиться на режисссерском, или актерском и не стать хорошим тамадой. Тмада - это душа праздника. И как приятно, что здесь так много умных душевных людей. :flower:

----------


## ZORG88_07

> В сети Шайтан, в миру Сергей Сорокин...


 Дамы и господа!
А понту тогда с Инета, если каждый будет представляться?!?
Вот меня, ИМХО, прикалывает именно инкогнито: так больше точек соприкосновения и почвы для откровений...
А иначе, может, начнём ещё дактилоскопию вводить?
И "неугодных" кастрировать?

----------


## Инна Р.

> В сети Шайтан, в миру Сергей Сорокин.


 :Ok:  Ну вот и познакомились :Pivo: ! Располагайтесь! Рассказывайте нам, какие там из кабинки промахи ведущих видны и све такое!:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Тмада - это душа праздника.


 :flower:  Располагайтесь!:smile:

----------


## Раюшка

> И "неугодных" кастрировать?


Идейка неплохая, спасибо!:biggrin:
А не боитесь, что Вашу идею обернут против Вас?:biggrin: Ведь многие наши дамы не в восторге от "Вашего" торса!!!:biggrin::tongue:

(Чур, камнями в меня не кидать!)

----------


## optimistka17

> Умоляю Вас, не пугйте форумчан! В любой профессии есть свои минусы. Ведущими тоже начинают многие работать, но не все задерживаются - тяжело! Материально тоже учителя по-разному обеспечены. Скажу так - тяжелее тетрадки ничего не поднимаешь и в 14.00 свободен, как птица. Дети под присмотром. На работку наряды меняешь, какие хочешь. Главное любить то, чем занимаешься.


\\\Никак я не хотела пугать форумчан... Просто назвала вещи своими именами. Просто пока я работала в школе хоть и не приходилось поднимать ничего тяжелее тетрадка, но столько глупых, бестолковых указаний сыпалось на мою голову, что не в сказке сказать, ни пером описать. 
 Пример? Пожалуйста. Приходит указание из районо вывести детей после уроков на уборку осенних листьев. И это ничего, что дети узнали об этой уборке сейчас, а значит ни соответствующей одежды, ни инвентаря нет.так и указание пришло в ноябре, когда накануне ночью был легкий морозец и все листья к земле просто примерзли...
 Другой пример. Я препадавала в старшей школе математику. так вот , мел, обычный школьный мел  после распада СССР уже никто в школе не выдавал. Его надо было приобретать  родителям, детям. Чтобы не выпрашивать в положении нищего,-подайте, ради Бога , кусочек мела, чтоб я вам, детки объяснила теорему Пифагора, я разумееется покупала мел за собственные деньги. Как зачастую и учебники( в библиотеке их катастрофически не хватало) Методическую литературы тоже из небольшой учительской зарплаты. Как же это унизительно...
 А эти периодические указания собрать родителей на встречу с кандидатами в депутаты. Педсоветы, оперативки,-это отдельная песня... А в результате учитель, который всегда был образцом интеллигентности в настоящее время не имеет времени или средств для посещения театров, концертов, выставок.
 Разный достаток? А часто ли среднестатичный учитель может позволить себе достойно путешествовать?
Преподавание уроков, внеклассная работа с детьми мне всегда нравились. Я действительно любила свою работу. Потому и ходила на нее , получая гроши.
 Но проверки забирали всегда кучу нервов и сил. Причем моразма хватало всегда. Помню как чехвостили меня на так называемой аттестации учителей,-почему это я не хочу вступать в ряды КПСС... А я тогда прекрасно понимала, что из меня хотят сделать пешку и послать на повышение. А я не хотела отрывать себя от любимого дела, от преподавания...
 Леночка У меня практически никогда не получалось уходить со школы в 14.00... Бывало и до вечера засиживалась. Вечно то стенгазету дети рисуют, то занималась дополнительно с детьми(причем бесплатно, т.к. никогда не брала денег с детей из своей школы, а репетиторство-только с чужими детьми)
 А что касаемо смены нарядов, то я могу позволить себе одевать то, что хочу лишь уйдя со школы, получив возможность зарабатывать не в школе, а на банкетах...
Может быть потому что работала в престижной школе с углубленным изучением иностранных языков, где дети-сливки общества....
 А изломанные учительские судьбы , конечно же не у всех. Просто процент распавшихся семей среди училок выше... Тут уж против статистики не попрешь...Проявляя заботу о чужих детях , свои собственные зачастую не успевают появиться Или оказываются обделенными маминым вниманием.
 Я очень хочу, чтобы в школах работали достойные люди... Но форумчанам, занятым в нашем банкетном бизнесе все равно хочу сказать,-решайтесь и уходите,ведь пока государство не изменит отношение к образованию,-там делать нечего..... Как бы больно вам не было это осознавать

----------


## Инна Р.

> А понту тогда с Инета, если каждый будет представляться?!?


А вы еще не заметили - тут все как на ладони - телефоны личные выставляют, ссылки сайтов в подписях - а на сайтах и фио и все остальное. :biggrin:
Кто то понты в ИНЕТЕ ищет, а кто то настоящее дружеское общение, перерастающее в реальные встречи, знакомства и породнение семей:biggrin:! Кто то тут себе диджея нашел, на форуме, кто то мужа - жизнь бьет ключем... А если б все прятались за нарисованными мордочками - как бы такие чудеса случались?
Может и Вы уже рассекретитесь - и тогда все встанет на свои места! :Aga:

----------


## ZORG88_07

> Идейка неплохая, спасибо!:biggrin:
> А не боитесь, что Вашу идею обернут против Вас?:biggrin: Ведь многие наши дамы не в восторге от "Вашего" торса!!!:biggrin::tongue:
> 
> (Чур, камнями в меня не кидать!)


 Так Ваши дамы ещё моего ... ... ... не видели!!!

----------


## Раюшка

> Скажу так - тяжелее тетрадки ничего не поднимаешь и в 14.00 свободен, как птица. Дети под присмотром. На работку наряды меняешь, какие хочешь.


Тяжелее тетрадки может быть только 30 (тридцать) тетрадок, которые после уроков несёшь домой, а утром следующего дня - в школу...
И после 14.00 "свободная" птица только клетку меняет... Все люди как люди: вышел с работы - и гуляй себе, а учителю ещё тетради проверять и писать поурочные планы, готовиться к завтрашнему дню...
На работу наряды меняешь? Ну да. В понедельник - синяя кофточка из магазина "Всё по 10 гривен", а во вторник - кофточка из того же магазина, тоКА зелёная в красный горошек... А учитель может себе позволить купить хорошие, дорогие вещи, да ещё и в ассортименте?

Так что, скорее всего, Леночка Кузнецова относится к тому меньшинству учителей, которым повезло, труд которых достойно оплачивается и не забирает всё свободное время. Ленчик, я лично за тебя рада (говорю без сарказма, от души). Только далеко не у всех учителей так. И я разделяю мнение именно Люды... Сама в ранней младости поработала училкой начальных классов, меня хватило на 2,5 года... В общем, когда халявные обеды и молоко на шару за вредность закончились, я из школы сбежала...:biggrin: А каплей, переполнившей чашу моего терпения, были слова директрисы (надо было слышать этот тон): "Так! Завтра приезжает проверяющий из районо, чтобы календарные и поурочные планы были в порядке!"
Щассссс...... 
Детей тоКА немного жаль, бросила я первый класс в середине учебного года (а точнее, в марте, даже до конца третьей четверти не довела)... Сволочь я... была...:biggrin:

----------


## ZORG88_07

> ...Может быть потому что работала в престижной школе с углубленным изучением иностранных языков, где дети-сливки общества....
>  А изломанные учительские судьбы , конечно же не у всех. Просто процент распавшихся семей среди училок выше... Тут уж против статистики не попрешь...Проявляя заботу о чужих детях , свои собственные зачастую не успевают появиться Или оказываются обделенными маминым вниманием.
>  Я очень хочу, чтобы в школах работали достойные люди...


 -Давайте уточним: подавляющее большинство "училок" пытается насаждать свою "модель поведения" из школы - прямо дома (в своей семье!)..
Естественно, это НЕ может НЕ вызвать недовольства домочадцев и, прежде всего, мужей!
Дете (на сегодня) - вообще как бы "побочный продукт" цивилизации: родители НЕ хотят с ними общаться, "образовывать", формировать и т.д. ... 




> ...Но форумчанам, занятым в нашем банкетном бизнесе все равно хочу сказать,-решайтесь и уходите,ведь пока государство не изменит отношение к образованию,-там делать нечего..... Как бы больно вам не было это осознавать


 Больно - не всегда ПЛОХО: лучшее лекарство, как правило, либо горько, либо неприятно в связи с побочными эффектами!

----------


## Раюшка

> Так Ваши дамы ещё моего ... ... ... не видели!!!


Что такое, рука не поднимается написать слово "торса", или буквы на клавиатуре запали?:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## ZORG88_07

> ..... Детей тоКА немного жаль, бросила я первый класс в середине учебного года (а точнее, в марте, даже до конца третьей четверти не довела)... Сволочь я... была...:biggrin:


 А в сухом остатке?

----------


## ZORG88_07

> ...буквы на клавиатуре запали?:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 Залипли...

----------


## Раюшка

> Сволочь я... была...
> 
> А в сухом остатке?


А теперь я - мерзавушка и сволочушечка...:biggrin:

----------


## ZORG88_07

> А теперь я - мерзавушка и сволочушечка...:biggrin:


 О-о! Не будьте столь строги к себе: нас не поймут (а только поимеют!)...

----------


## Шайтан

> промахи ведущих видны и све такое!


зачем? промахи бывают у всех без исключений... но у некоторых промахи просто ужасающие...

----------


## Инна Р.

> но у некоторых промахи просто ужасающие...


Вот про ужасающие нам раскажите - что б мы таких не делали.:smile:
За собой ведь никто ничего не замечает - а со стороны все видно!

----------


## Вика и Ко

Людмила- optimistka17, здравствуйте! Наверное вы ужасно правы по поводу школы. Хоть она  в Украине, хоть в Казахстане - описание глупости руководства остаются одинаковыми, и отношение к учителям вышестоящих организаций одинаковое, и куча побочных проблем на работе то же.  Я вот работала учителем начальных классов (приветствую коллег бывших и настоящих :flower: ), потом отправили меня на повышение - чего ужасно не хотелось,стала заместителем директора по науке, потом стала автором учебника по математике в начальных классах. Но самое страшное, что несмотря на свой творческий рост:tongue: поняла одно - эту стену не пробить даже моим твердым лбом! Меня в школе держит только одно - ученики, их глаза, их улыбки. Хотя, наверное, скоро надоест работать на унизительную зарплату. Я это почувствовала только когда отпрыгала бабой Ягой по ресторанам. За неделю заработав столько, сколько заработала, написав учебник. Увы и еще раз увы, нет достойной зарплаты в школе, не быть в школе и достойным учителям. В этом я с вами согласна. Просто детей жалко. Не знаю как у вас на Украине ( я кстати тоже родом с Луганской области), а у нас столько экспериментов ставят над детьми, а значит и над учителями, что хочется закрыть глаза и просто этого не видеть. И пока я работала в школе, ходя туда каждый день так втянулась, что и не замечала, а немного отстранившись - это я про декрет, я увидела столько неприятного в нашей образовательной структуре. Что и правда выходить на работу уже не хочется.

----------


## Вика и Ко

И в продолжение темы про школу, и про наши обязанности.Ведущий. Кинокомпания «Розскулстарс» (РОз - это от имени директора) и продюсерский центр «Айдамы» представляет ремикс старой сказки под названием «Неспящая красавица». Краткое содержание предыдущих серий: на праздник по поводу появления неспящей красавицы в королевстве собрались гости, но самыми почетными были феи ( по количеству заместителей диеркторов). Они то и должны были пожелать нашей неспящей красавице всего того, что ценилось в этом королевстве.
Первой выступала фея Шефея.
Фея Шефея.
Чтоб на площади гуляла.
Чтобы в партии вступала.
Чтобы взносы все платила,
Премии чтоб не просила.
Ведущий. Затем со своими пожеланиями выступала Мировая фея.
Мировая фея:
Чтобы пела и плясала
На концертах выступала.
Чтоб в театр всегда ходила
И детей всегда водила.
Ведущий. Ни один праздник королевства не обходился без Замудрой феи. Она, конечно, тоже сказала свои пожелания.
Замудрая фея.
Чтоб была умна, послушна,
И молчала, там, где нужно.
А где нужно – реферат,
Или маленький доклад.
Ведущий. А потом к неспящей красавице подошла фея Всеобух. Вот какое приданое она пообещала нашей героине.
Фея Всеобух:
Дам в приданое участок
Пятьдесят домов прекрасных
В каждом сорок этажей
И по сотне две детей.
Чтоб сдавала мне отчет
Раз по тысяче за год.
Ведущий. Была в этом королевстве и фея по имени И.О.
Фея И.О.
Чтоб сдавала лишь пятерки
Мне в отчетах четвертных
А не то сотру на терке
И лишу всех выходных.
Ведущий. Была на этом празднике жизни и Фея Кормилица.
Фея Кормилица.
И хороший аппетит 
Тоже ей не повредит.
И тогда по общепиту
Наша школа победит.
Ведущий. А тут появился и генеральный Фей. В народе его звали Генфей.
Генфей.
Желаю быть всегда ей в форме
Пусть не в военной, а в простой.
В образовательной реформе
Тогда нам не грозит застой.
Ведущий. После этого пришла еще одна фея. - Хозфея.
Хозфея.
Покраску стен производить
Траву косить и лес валить
Все пожеланья исполнять
И всем нам феям угождать.

----------


## optimistka17

> За неделю заработав столько, сколько заработала, написав учебник


 За предновогоднюю неделю помню устала очень. Сидим с коллегами на каникулах, детей нет, просто журналы заполняем, общаемся.Тогда и произнесла, что хоть и тяжело было после уроков на банкеты бегать, но хоть денежек накопила. Одна из подружек спрашивает,-наверно как за месяц в школе?. А я уточняю,-нет, как за год...
 Я ведь благодаря работе на банкетах, а не в школе накопила денег для покупки квартиры и полного фарша в ней.
 Благодарные глаза учеников-это конечно, ценно. Это как эликсир молодости. С ними не стареешь. Но дети вырастают, школьные стены покидают, создают свои семьи, порою звонят , забегают в гости. А с чем остаемся мы, бывшие и нынешние учителя? Только с тем, что создали для себя сами... Это трезвый взгляд на жизнь...

----------


## elenapanina

Всем здравствуйте! 
Меня зовут Лена.мне 22 года. я из Димитровграда. и 6 сентября у меня состоится дебют:) почитала ваш форум,и надеюсь влиться в ваш дружный коллектив:)

----------


## ZORG88_07

> ....Кто то понты в ИНЕТЕ ищет, а кто то настоящее дружеское общение, перерастающее в реальные встречи, знакомства и породнение семей:biggrin:! Кто то тут себе диджея нашел, на форуме, кто то мужа - жизнь бьет ключем....


 О понтах, давайте, не будем! А судьбу свою я, знаете ли, давно нашёл (и, видимо, заслужил!) и поэтому  искать реальные встречи с дамами, недовольными торсом моего "любимого" соседа, да ещё и выражающими своё недовольство в столь некорректной форме - уж увольте!

----------


## ZORG88_07

> Платить учителям такую зарплату просто ПОЗОР!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...Ну ниче, счас уже поколение балбесов выросло, которые не знают ни кто такой Моцарт, ни как зовут Лохматого (это Бетховен). Смотришь передачу ТАКСИ и видишь, как тупеет нация. Моя бабушка окончив 7 классов в глухой деревне прекрасно разбиралась в музыкальных произведениях  даже мне рассказывала то, что не расскажут в гимназиях.
> У нас была встреча выпускниц, так по специальности не работает НИ ОДНА!!!!!!!!!!!...


 А кто Моцарт - венский Вовка, который слишком перепил дешёвого вина с тяжёлой руки Саак..., тьфу! Сальери!
Правда тот - тоже не дурак: по версии М. Формана, поставлял Моцарту темы для самых хитовых арий и Симфоний...
Вообще, к сведению наших образованных современников, Моцарт именно потому погорел (финансово-морально), что женился без разбору ( на первой попавшейся дуре) и попытался переплюнуть при дворе процветавшего там и "натасканного" на светском пиаре Сальери...  
Просто Гению невозможно понять логику и приёмы борьбы "простых смертных"! 
Попутно замечу, что имел возможность ознакомиться с сочинениями Сальери - они, на первый взгляд, не так уж уступают Моцарту, как принято утверждать... 
Ну, а лохматый ( Бетховен) - вообще песня особая!
Имея стойкие голландские корни (Ван-Битоффен), он смолоду был яростно-темперементен, агрессивен и талантлив...
Что и говорить, ни одна светская дамочка не миновала композиторского жезла после экзальтированных вечерних импровизаций в салонах...
За то бедолага и поплатился: к 30 годам "французская болезнь" в серьёзной стадии лишила его слуха на 95% (что не помешало Борцу, пользуясь внутренним слухом, писать ЕЩЁ интереснее)...
Но нынешним детишкам всё это совершенно неинтересно - лучше понюхать и закинуться...

----------


## Искорка

Ну знаете ли, мало ли у кого и чего было в жизни. Мне чет не хочется разбирать и вникать кто с кем спал, и чего потом после этого было.  Просто я музыкант и написала первое, что пришло в голову, Хорошо, давайте напишем так, что наши дети не умеют считать без калькуляторов, писать грамотно - а чего - по приколу ведь Кросафчег и маладец! Мы то и так, и так можем, а вот они. Короче жалко мне современных детей, у которых физру ведет не молодой и спортивный парень, а уставшая учительница физики или биологии в годах, что музыку ведет не увлеченный педагог, а вобще никто не ведет, что нико не показывает опытов на химии, что наши дети не ходят в походы, потому что опасно, не остаются в кружках после уроков, и не гуляют одни во дворах. Убогое детство у наших детей. А все эти новейшие технологии, компы в детских садах, и кабельное с убогими тупыми мультиками и позорнейшие передачи про смешариков - это такая все мишура....

----------


## Искорка

> Всем здравствуйте! 
> Меня зовут Лена.мне 22 года. я из Димитровграда. и 6 сентября у меня состоится дебют:) почитала ваш форум,и надеюсь влиться в ваш дружный коллектив:)


Приветик! держим кулачки!

----------


## optimistka17

> Меня зовут Лена.мне 22 года. я из Димитровграда. и 6 сентября у меня состоится дебют:) почитала ваш форум,и надеюсь влиться в ваш дружный коллектив:)


 Привет! Все у тебя будет хорошо...
 Главное не перегружай программу. А то ,начитавшись Форума, будешь пытаться объять необъятное....
Не допускай  основной ошибки новичков...

----------


## ZORG88_07

> ... Короче жалко мне современных детей, у которых физру ведет не молодой и спортивный парень, а уставшая учительница физики или биологии в годах, что музыку ведет не увлеченный педагог, а вобще никто не ведет, что нико не показывает опытов на химии, что наши дети не ходят в походы, потому что опасно, не остаются в кружках после уроков, и не гуляют одни во дворах. Убогое детство у наших детей. А все эти новейшие технологии, компы в детских садах, и кабельное с убогими тупыми мультиками и позорнейшие передачи про смешариков - это такая все мишура....


Вот и я - о ТОМ же (фразеология, как всегда, подводит?)...

----------


## Ладушка

Тоже имеется 10-летний педагогический опыт, (физика и черчение) Работала на одном энтузиазме. И конечно не было времени на дом и детей, так как приносишь домой на проверку по 4 стопки тетрадей  по 30 штук в каждой.  Готовишься к следующему уроку... А ещё - очень много ненужной писанины, которую придумывает ГОРОНО.
Ушла на завод,  8-ми часовой рабочий день, тоже за небольшие деньги. Изо дня в день повторяющиеся моменты. Почти никаких эмоций -  производственная дисциплина. Невыносимо тоскливо. На день рожденья главного инженера сочинила для него стихотворение - не приветствуется сие... И самое ужасное: в 10 часов - чай с пряниками! Так заведено было в отделе, люди вот уже 30 лет подряд пьют каждый рабочий день в 10 часов  чай с пряниками... Я их с детства не люблю! Нам в дет доме давали их, они были жесткими, старыми, мы грызли их, что сладкое сверху соскабливали зубами... Вообщем добили меня эти пряники!:biggrin:
Теперь я с вами. Кофе с коньяком рядом на столе, мороженое. Приятное общение...
И я всех ЛУБЛУ! :flower: 
Даже того кто в игноре...:smile: Знаю что есть, но не вижу, что пишет - жутко приятно. 
Вот так. :Ok:

----------


## Орбита

> Знаю что есть, но не вижу, что пишет - жутко приятно.


А у нас есть и такие? Чес слово не знаю.Чё то я не понимаю, наверное А за что в игнор ссылают? И , главное, кто?..
Ой, ребята, неуютно как то. У нас же самый демократичный форум. Я так считаю. Или я не права?..

----------


## Ольвия

Я тоже работаю в школе заучем. Уходить не собираюсь, зарплата устраивает, между 5 видами моей деятельности абсолютно не разрываюсь, позволяю менять себе наряды, ездить на такси, пить кофе (без коньяка, я спиртное на дух не переношу). Работа нравится, дети адекватные. Все  :Ok: , чего и всем желаю!!! :flower:

----------


## Януська

> А у нас есть и такие? Чес слово не знаю.Чё то я не понимаю, наверное А за что в игнор ссылают? И , главное, кто?..


Есть у нас такие - это ЗОРГ. Я его тоже не вижу и не слышу...и это здорово :)

----------


## светлана0778

> Я тоже работаю в школе заучем. Уходить не собираюсь, зарплата устраивает, между 5 видами моей деятельности абсолютно не разрываюсь, позволяю менять себе наряды, ездить на такси, пить кофе (без коньяка, я спиртное на дух не переношу). Работа нравится, дети адекватные. Все , чего и всем желаю!!!


Присоединяюсь к вашим словам, я тоже работаю в школе завучем и организатором, а паралельно еще несколько направлений веду. Работу свою ЛЮБЛЮ!!! ...Хотя конечно, бывает ТРУДНО, НЕРВНО и даже СЛЁЗНО, но уходить никуда не собираюсь, т.к. была уже одна попытка...вернулась. Хотя "никогда не говори никогда".

----------


## Искорка

девочки! да слава Богу, что такие умницы работают в школе. Хоть какая то надежда есть, что не все потеряно. Но скока здоровья забирает школа - не мне вам говорить. Это когда вам по 20 и по 30 - кажется, что горы можно свернуть, моей маме 50, всегда на высоте и в школе, и в семье, а в итоге лет не так много, а здоровья почти нет. А работать в полсилы с детьми нельзя. 
когда я работала в школе, я также себя успокаивала, как мне хорошо, а потом я перешла на другую работу, как на другую планету, где не только другая ЗП, но другой образ жизни.
Я бы сейчас хотела вернуться в школу, но не буду этого делать, потому что я знаю, что я буду иметь не только свои 10 ч музыки, но и замещать педагогов, которых не хватает, я буду мыть пол, в каникулы красить стены, я буду тащить все из дома в класс, и мой муж будет приходить вечерами и что-то прибивать, и клеить обои, и строить шкафы. Эта перспектива меня как-то не прильщает. ну и ЗП в 5 тысяч я точно довольна не буду
Можете меня осуждать, но работая первый год, я с удовольствием этим всем занималась, но сейчас я считаю, что каждый должен заниматься своим делом: учитель - учи, маляр - крась.  Я не против учительства, а против такого позорного отношения к труду педагога и к системе образования вообще.

----------


## olgaring

*светлана0778*,
 а как можно работать и завучем , и организатором ? Это ведь две разные и несовместимые должности , или я чего то не допоняла?

----------


## Елена Кузнецова

> Я тоже работаю в школе заучем. Уходить не собираюсь, зарплата устраивает, между 5 видами моей деятельности абсолютно не разрываюсь, позволяю менять себе наряды, ездить на такси, пить кофе (без коньяка, я спиртное на дух не переношу). Работа нравится, дети адекватные. Все , чего и всем желаю!!!


Такая же фигня, только вместо коньяка - шампанское или винцо (кофе не очень люблю). Во нам повезло!:biggrin:

----------


## Елена Кузнецова

> каждый должен заниматься своим делом


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## светлана0778

*olgaring*,
Я завучем работаю на 0,5, а организатором 1 ставка. Вот так совмещаю, а почему вы считаете, что это несовместимые должности?

----------


## ZORG88_07

> *olgaring*,
> Я завучем работаю на 0,5, а организатором 1 ставка. Вот так совмещаю, а почему вы считаете, что это несовместимые должности?


Вполне совместимые: в 1,5 раза!

----------


## olgaring

*светлана0778*,
 Просто я работала организатором ( правильно в Казахстане называлось " Завуч по воспитательной работе ") . И чтобы совмещали ещё и завуча по образовательной, ни разу не видела . Это какая должна быть нагрузка и ответственность , тащить на себе все проверки мысленные и немысленные ?

----------


## bulya

Здравствуйте, форумчане!Разрешите влиться в вашу дискуссию.Нагрузки у всех из нас огромные, и мне кажется не столько физические(хотя тоже большие), но особенно моральные. Ведь организатор любых торжеств - это ядро положительной, искрометной, энергии.Равнение только на ведущих, а как говорится "вампиренышей" очень много.Один из моих бывших начальников говорил:"Умей правильно распределять рабочее время, для того, чтобы все успевать и не перегружаться".И при этом нагружал меня  не только моими делами, но и больше работой своей. И я как в песне:"А я смогу, а я упрямый, я Труффальдино из Бергамо" весело выполняла работу, но где то-там в глубине души, где-то очень глубоко.....росло мое возмущение.Так что, дай ВАМ Бог, терпения, здоровья, и Творческого вдохновения!!!!!! :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

> Присоединяюсь к вашим словам, я тоже работаю в школе завучем


Девчонки,так мы уже целую Партию ЗАВУЧих на отдельно взятом форуме можем создать: Ольвия, Елена Кузнецова, Светлана 0778, Ваша покорная слуга, потом, помнится, *Swetllana* , да и Оптимистка из того же теста (бывших завучей не бывает, как нельзя быть чуть-чуть беременной (эх, смайлы не работают - улыбка-).
Девочки, айда в Беседку! Эмблему придумывать!

----------


## maxcimum

Тогда и меня в этот список (раз "бывших" не бывает)  :Oj:

----------


## tolyanich

Бывший  зам директора  школы  по  воспитательной  работе  :Ha:  :biggrin:

----------


## Ладушка

Бывший методист ГОРОНО.:biggrin::cool:

----------


## светлана0778

> *светлана0778*,
>  Просто я работала организатором ( правильно в Казахстане называлось " Завуч по воспитательной работе ") . И чтобы совмещали ещё и завуча по образовательной, ни разу не видела . Это какая должна быть нагрузка и ответственность , тащить на себе все проверки мысленные и немысленные ?


Нет, я не по образовательной, а по воспитательной работе завуч, а организатор - это ставка вожатской работы, с детьми по самоуправлению работаем и праздники организуем.

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> помнится, Swetllana


Девочки, а вы знаете, что меня приглашали на собеседование в Департамент образования, грозили пальчиком и говорили, что нельзя работать на банкетах, это несовместимо с моральным обликом заместителя директора по воспитательной работе :biggrin:

----------


## olgaring

*светлана0778*,
 Теперь в моей голове встало всё на свои места . Удачи тебе , Света!

----------


## светлана0778

> Девочки, а вы знаете, что меня приглашали на собеседование в Департамент образования, грозили пальчиком и говорили, что нельзя работать на банкетах, это несовместимо с моральным обликом заместителя директора по воспитательной работе :biggrin:


Годик работала в районной администрации, специалистом по делам молодежи, тогда я тоже не могла заниматься банкетами, а сейчас вернулась в школу... и ничего ...всё нормально.

----------


## Искорка

ага, приходите на банкет, а там среди гостей сидит Петя Иванов из 8 а :rolleyes:

----------


## светлана0778

*Искорка*,
Так иногда случалось, что вела свадьбы своим выпускникам. Всегда всё проходило на УРА!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Так иногда случалось, что вела свадьбы своим выпускникам. Всегда всё проходило на УРА!!!



Тут речь не о том, как проходили свадьбы. Качество свадьбы опускаем. Тут о графе функциональные обязанности с учетом требований к администрации образовательного чреждения (смотри Должностные обязанноси, сборник приказов №8 2000г)
 Я - человек непьющий, когда курю на банкетах, то меня гости практически не видят, (руссо туристо, облико морале!!!), но вот не понравилось кому-то из начальства, да плюс мой язык, что в школе я получаю зарплату, которой мне хватает только на сигареты. Сказать сказала, а не подумала, как мое слово отзовется, какими словами обрастет, ..... Боже, как давно это было, помнит только мутной реки вода... В этом сентябре будет 8 лет, как я ушла из школы. Вот теперь и свадьбы выпускникам с удовольствием веду, и корпоративы беру, на которых с бывшим начальством как добрые друзья встречаемся.

После того разговора в департаменте я еще 2 года проработала, из школы ушла в 2000г., и кучу городских мероприятий для того же Департамента отвела, но при удобном случае напоминали, что не дай Бог при аттестации школы всплывет, что завуч регулярно проводит праздники

----------


## Искорка

ага, праздники значит проводить стыдно, а платить ЗП такую нормуль. И когда учителя в халатах ползают по школе и моют ее, это тоже супер видимо

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> ага, праздники значит проводить стыдно, а платить ЗП такую нормуль. И когда учителя в халатах ползают по школе и моют ее, это тоже супер видимо


А мы еще и туалеты мыли после дискотек, и актовый зал убирали, и занавес я на своей швейной машинке из бархата сама шила - 162 метра, и задник сцены своими ручками, и стенды, и ремонт кабинета, и крышу над кабинетом латали - текла, и по подвалам трудных подростков вылавливала с инспектором ИДН, и прочее, прочее, прочее - только всего это в функционале не написано

----------


## Курица

> раздники значит проводить стыдно, а платить ЗП такую нормуль. И когда учителя в халатах ползают по школе и моют ее, это тоже супер видимо


Если всех на земле педагогов
Оценить справедливо и строго
То,считаем,процентов пятнадцать
Очень нервные-ну психопаты,
И ещё восемнадцать-фанаты:
Им бы только в тетрадках копаться.
Девятнадцать процентов-капралы,
Круче строят нас,чем новобранцев.
А ещё двадцать пять-доставалы,
Ну а восемь-так просто-за...служенные учителя.
Плюс пятнадцать-ни рыба ни мясо:
Уж пришли на урок,так спасибо..

Ничего не выходит в остатке,
Вот поэтому в школе не сладко.
(из недр Инета- взгляд на нас, педагогов,  с точки зрения учеников настоящих и бывших.Грустно:frown:)

----------


## maxim4ik77

ОЙ! Товарисчи!!!! Так чтож это творится? Вы в свою партию берете только бывших ЗАВУЧЕЙ?
А чтож мне делать? - простому педагогу музыки (работал в университете, в школе-гимназии с музыкальным уклоном). Куда ж мне податься?
Возьмите и меня в свой кружок ЗАВУЧЕЙ! я тож хочу!

----------


## ОленькаАрт

> А чтож мне делать? - простому педагогу музыки


А что тогда делать ещё более простому педагогу математики? :smile:

----------


## maxcimum

Кружок завучей - это круто!!! Предлагаю не собирать педсовет (или как там это теперь называется) и заочно принять всех страждующих учителей! :Pivo:

----------


## Djazi

И я в школе год проработала  преподавателем по труду:wink:

----------


## Курица

> Кружок завучей


Итак, резюмирую (на правах первой предложившей):
нА НАШЕМ САЙТЕ ОТКРЫТ *кружок завучей*( РАСШИФРОВКА за - ЗАВОДНЫЕ,в - ВЕДУЩИЕ, уч - УЧИТЕЛЯ).
Тип группы - открытая группа для бывших, настоящих учителей и даже тех, кто сумеет аргументированно доказать, что имеет к этой группе отношения(например - брат(сват) учителя, живет с учителем на одной лестниченой площадке, выгуливает собаку вместе с учителем, который выгуливает свою собаку,и т.п.)

как вам идейка? Развивайте... :Aga:

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Типо новое движение? Или нет - партия!:biggrin: А как в неё вступают?:biggrin:

----------


## 4udoStepan

Я аккуратно вклинюсь и представлюсь. Пардон конечно!
Зовут меня Степан aka 4udoStepan. Мне 24 лет. Я из Казахстана, даже из Караганды, вдруг кто слышал.
До такой жизни я не докатился еще, но сознательно подкатываюсь. 
Была школа, был скромный, но раскрывался на концертах.
Была академия... медицинская, был КВН (Привет Шарику и Хухрындику), было окончание причем с отличием. 
КВНом занимался плотно, хотя никогда не смотрел по телевизору. 3-жды чемпионы Республиканской лиги КВН в Казахстане. Потом шанс... За свои деньги 17 международный фестиваль КВН в г.Сочи и господин Масляков, надежды и мечты... Короткое сомнение КВН или экзамен по клинической фармакологии... Ответ КВН и...
Успешное выступление, несмотря на то что дома не дозданы экзамены. Возвращение, успешное окончание и... Вопрос по профессии или КВН...
Опять сомнение, но на этот раз ответ... по профессии! Вот теперь тружусь на государственной службе, честным государственным фармацевтическим инспектором по области. Да-да не смейтесь именно честным! Почти как в "Нашей Раше" Светлаков-гаишник. А мое место в обновленном составе команды-участника Высшей лиги КВН "Астана.kz" занимает кто-то другой. Я лишь с грустью наблюдаю.
Нехватка денег и главное творчества привела к тому, что стараюсь вести вечеринки в клубах. Там и от начальства подальше (У Нас по закону такое совмещение - это коррупция) и к молодежи поближе. Больше тянет именно к разработке вечеринок... Этим хочу заниматься как хобби, но качественно. Свадьбы и корпоративы не вел и возможно не буду, но у МС и ведущих схожие профессии и их инструменты: ДРАЙВ, ЮМОР и ОТЛИЧНОЕ НАСТРОЕНИЕ.
Так, что надеюсь найти здесь друзей и единомышленников.
Рад знакомству!
БЫТЬ ДОБРУ!!!

----------


## ОленькаАрт

*4udoStepan*,
 Приятно познакомиться. Удачи в поисках :smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

Ой, деввввочки!!! Чето к нам голые мужчинки зачастили :Oj: ! К чму бы это???:biggrin:
*4udoStepan*,
Приветствуем, Степан! Обживайтесь! :Pivo:

----------


## Курица

> 4udoStepan,


Милости просим к нашему шалашу...
Только КВН-щиков(в хорошем смысле) нам и не хватало(без иронии, по-правде!):smile:

----------


## Елена Кузнецова

Степа! Заходи! Тут много хорошего. Спрашивай. Ответим... :Aga:

----------


## Ладушка

Стапан, здравствуйте!  Добро пожаловать. Мы будем обращаться к вам ещё и как к "доХтуру". Хорошо?
А на фото - действительно вы?

----------


## 4udoStepan

Да на фото Я! Всем спасибо за теплый прием. Жаль придется уехать в командировку на пару недель, но по приезду обязательно объявлюсь. буду втягиваться. Жизнь - это творчество.
Ксати для интереса несколько фото с сайта клуба в котором мы проводили вечеринку. Только там фоты Всех подряд, а парень в черной рубашке и в очках это Я!
http://www.fabrickclub.kz/gallery/th...p&cat=0&page=1 Вот ссылка!
Кстати я не доктор. Я - провизор.

----------


## olgaring

*4udoStepan*,
 Рада приветствовать , земляка-Казахстанца . Фото -Супер!

----------


## Вика и Ко

Ой, я опять пропустила новенькое со школой связанное. Примите меня в клуб завучей. Я вот завучем по науке была в школе, а до этого просто учителем начальных классов, секретарем избирательной комиссии, автором учебников, капитаном учительской команды КВН, и бабой Ягой на праздниках. А теперь я просто тамада. Рекомендации Деда Мороза приложить? Когда будем выпускать партийные билеты? И кто у нас отвечает за партийные взносы?

----------


## Вика и Ко

> аться".И при этом нагружал меня  не только моими делами, но и больше работой своей. И я как в песне:"А я смогу, а я упрямый, я Труффальдино из Бергамо"


Вот это точно так же как и у меня! Спасибо!  :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Только КВН-щиков(в хорошем смысле) нам и не хватало(без иронии, по-правде!)


Я тоже много опыта набралась в КВНе. Очень хорошо он меня выручает при ведении разных мероприятий, не только свадеб....
Иногда лишний раз убеждаюсь, что без чувства юмора и без острого язычка ну никак....

----------


## Курица

> кто у нас отвечает за партийные взносы?


Эту нелоооооооккую(голосом кота Матроскина, наевшегося сметаной) работу готова взять на себя я...:rolleyes:Хранить их(взносы) буду там, куда трудно проникнуть(где в старину томные барышни хранили свои любовные послания).Чтоб оттуда их никто не мог украсть, требую в ТЕЛОхранители мужеского полу форумчан(список пока открытый, предлагайте кандидатуры. Портфолио желательно...:wink:)



> Когда будем выпускать партийные билеты?


Этот нелегкий фронт предлагаю поручить Ольвии, которая с Фотошопом почти на "ты".




> Примите меня в клуб завучей


Вика, считай себя зачисленной.Особенно весомым считаю факт бытия тебя Бабой Ягой. Вот это по-нашему, по ЗАВУЧЕСКИ!
Итак, по порядку номеров рассчитайсь! Первый(как предложившая, апосля по алфАвиту выстроимся, НЕФИГ лезть без очереди тем, у кого ник с "К" начинается!) :Aga:

----------


## Вика и Ко

В какие дни партсобрания проводить будем? Кто секретарь? Какой план работы нашей партячейки?

----------


## Spring

*Курица*,
И я хочу к вам в партию. Завучем, правда, формально не стала (хоть и предлагали), осталась простым учителем.

----------


## TAPER

Может я не в тему,кто из казахстана из Семипалатинска никого нет??????????????

----------


## сова кося

Добрый день! Меня зовут Ольга, мне 32. Как и многие на этом форуме с детства постоянно что-нибудь организовывала - сначала домашние спектакли, потом вечеринки в классе, потом праздники в школе. На выпускном каждому вручали открытку с шуточной характеристикой. В моей было написано "Режиссёрский пульт нашего класса и школы № 13."Может быть именно это определило будущую профессию - в 1996 году закончила Крымское училище культуры факультет народное художественное творчество специальность режиссёр театрального коллектива, режиссёр-педагог, организатор досуговой деятельности. Ушла работать в клуб старшеклассников "Алые Паруса" руководителем детской театральной студии. 2 ноября 1997 года у брата мужа была свадьба - тут все и вспомнили о том, что меня учили организовывать досуг. И вот уже 11 лет, как я с огромным удовольствием занимаюсь любимым делом - пытаюсь создать людям хорошее настроение. А ещё заразила своей любовью к "тамадизму"  ну 4 человека точно. С двоими из них мы теперь одна "тамадеятельная" команда.

----------


## optimistka17

Заходи, Оленька к нам почаще. Включайся в жизнь Форума, вноси свои идеи, задавай вопросы... А в каком городе ты сейчас живешь? В Крыму училась, там и осталась?

----------


## olgaring

В нашем полку прибыло ! Ещё на одну Олю стало больше . Оля , заходи и чувствуй себя как дома и не вздумай думать , что ты в гостях :smile:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*olgaring*,
 :Vah: АХА! 
:biggrin:ОЛЬКИ РУЛЯТ!

----------


## ОленькаАрт

> ОЛЬКИ РУЛЯТ


 :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Может тогда ещё одна партия "поименная". Партия ОЛЕК уже нарисовалась:biggrin:

----------


## Марья

Девчонки, тогда и партию Светок надо организовывать - из, по-моему больше всего у нас и партию Людмил. Одни Маринки в меньшинстве..... присоседиться к кому-нибудь, что ли?:frown:

----------


## optimistka17

> Одни Маринки в меньшинстве..... присоседиться к кому-нибудь, что ли?


 Ну тогда уж присоеденяться к Раюшке... Она-то ведь у нас тоже в единственном числе...
 Обе вы неповоторимые...

----------


## tataluna

И Наташек немножко.

----------


## Ладушка

А Лад - раз и обчёлся...:biggrin:

----------


## chika-lika

Хочу поприветствовать всех веселых, искрометных, творческих и интересных ведущих, музыкантов и тех кто занимается организацией различных веселых мероприятий. Коротенько о себе: зовет Анжеликой, по паспорту. Без - Лика. Как и многие из Вас в школе активистка, спортсменка, хорошистка и все в этом духе. Закончила Педагогический институт им. И. Крянгэ в 1990 году, в дипломе - преподаватель "ЭПСЖ" и организатор внеклассной работы. По специальности проработала, вместе с декретными, 10 лет, сыну уже 17. Из за мизерной, по тем временам перестроечным, зарплаты работала немного на "тетю с дядей", пока вместе с однокурсницей не попробовали занятся в массах тем, чем в принципе всегда на дружеских вечеринках занимались, веселили, тамадили и проводили апробацию разных конкурсов на своих. Получилось. Дальше больше и больше, уже не только выпускные вечера, свадьбы, но и кристины, юбилеи, корпоративы, Новогодние вечера в ресторанах, 8 марта. Это вкратце, очень по быстрому. Буду рада Вам помочь и поучиться у мэтров, что я и делаю.

----------


## Ладушка

*chika-lika*,
 Привет! Присоединяйтесь в нашу компанию и не теряйтесь. Можно Вас просто Лика называть? :flower:

----------


## bulya

Партия Алёнушек стройсь!Песню запевай:"Мы такие разные.... :Oj: "

----------


## Раюшка

> Без - Лика.


Не думаю, что безлика...:biggrin: Сорри за каламбур...
Лика, присоединяйсь, угощайся чайком-кофейком, будем дружить!!! :flower: 



> И Наташек немножко.


А щаззз попробую посчитать: Таталуна, Татуся, Макната, Наата, Орбита, Тутти74, ..... млиннн, кого забыла?




> Одни Маринки в меньшинстве.....


Ещё есть Маринка Z, и пропавшую куда-то Гармонию тоже зовут Марина... А ещё Зизи - тоже Марина... Так что, если разобраться, есть Маринке-Марье с кем выпить пивка...:biggrin:

----------


## skomorox

*Раюшка*,



> Так что, если разобраться, есть Маринке-Марье с кем выпить пивка...
> __________________


А ты, что же, получается - в гордом одиночестве будешь пивко тянуть?:biggrin:

----------


## ОленькаАрт

*chika-lika*,
 Привет! ещё один претендент в партию ЗаВучей :biggrin: Почитай выше поймешь о чём я:smile: Присоединяйся  :flower:

----------


## chika-lika

[QUOTE=Ладушка;1441882]*chika-lika*,
 Привет! Присоединяйтесь в нашу компанию и не теряйтесь. Можно Вас просто Лика называть? :flower: [/QUOTE
Спасибо за теплый прием! Друзья так и зовут, анжела или Лика. :Aga:

----------


## chika-lika

[QUOTE=Раюшка;1443055]Не думаю, что безлика...:biggrin: Сорри за каламбур...
Лика, присоединяйсь, угощайся чайком-кофейком, будем дружить!!! :flower: 

Да, действительно каламбурчик получился, но ко мне он не прилипнет! Спасибо за угощение!


 :Pleasantry:  :Pleasantry:

----------


## chika-lika

> *chika-lika*,
>  Привет! ещё один претендент в партию ЗаВучей :biggrin: Почитай выше поймешь о чём я:smile: Присоединяйся


Привет! Да, партия ширеет! :WhiteVoid 1:

----------


## Римма Казань

Всем доброе утро, кому-то добрый вечер, а кому-то ночь!!! Меня на самом деле зовут Римма, мне 27 лет. Долго решалась написать про себя, хотя по натуре я решительная (себя не похвалишь, никто не похвалит). Итак, о себе: Я работаю уже два года со студентами-медиками по вопросу воспитания, профилактике социально-негативных явлений, но в основном с творческими студентами. Организую для них фестивали студенческого творчества, различные тематические вечеринки. Со мной работает , конечно же, целая команда. С 2001 года будучи студенткой, занималась вокалом и параллельно пела в ресторанах, оттачивала мастерство. Затем решилась на ведение мероприятий. Начинала со своих знакомых и друзей, а потом пошло-поехало. Сейчас у меня устоявшаяся клиентская база, веду свадьбы, юбилеи, детские праздники, выпускные, новоселья, корпоративы, кейтеринги. Естественно, каждый  новый праздник нужен новый сценарий. Поэтому как могла сначала сама писала, а сейчас, совершенно случайно, когда искала минусовку на сайте, нажала на форум и произошел взрыв эмоций (слов нет, одни слюньки). И вот я здесь, я с Вами УРА!!! УРА!!! УРА!!!

----------


## Римма Казань

Мы рождены на радость людям!!!

----------


## optimistka17

> И вот я здесь, я с Вами УРА!!! УРА!!! УРА!!!


Прийми от нас ответное УРА!!!!!!!!
Заходи, распологайся Главное, не теряйся!

----------


## Анюша

*Римма Казань*,
 Привет... была в вашем славном городе когда-то... поразили люди, которые безвозмездно старались помочь....

----------


## KAlinchik

> Одни Маринки в меньшинстве..... присоседиться к кому-нибудь, что ли?


 А про Алинки я вообще молчу..:biggrin:

----------


## staass64

> *chika-lika*,
>  Привет! ещё один претендент в партию ЗаВучей :biggrin: Почитай выше поймешь о чём я:smile: Присоединяйся


Дорогие коллеги-девочки! Примите и меня в свою партию, пожалуйста! Как у Елены Воробей: "Ну возьмите меня...Ну возьмите меня..."Соответствую на все 100%! Клянусь!

В теме "Кто мы" с.37, пост 554.

----------


## гордеева

всем добрый вечер! Зовут меня Тамара. мне 37 лет, Тамадой работаю или может правильнее сказать это моё хобби, уже лет 8, я как-то не считала, Сначала просто была снегурочкой на новогоднем мероприятии, несколько раз, потом на работе стала проводить новогодние вечера и корпоративки для своих коллег, ну а потом уже втянулась и это стало моим призванием.первую свадьбу проводила лет 6 назад, очень переживала, а теперь вроде бы так и надо.Было всё и проколы, и трудности, ну ничего всё приходит с опытом. Теперь если и не проведу недельку, так выкладываюсь полностью на следующей свадьбе, в хлам. Вот так я и стала тамадой. а вообще раньше работала оператором ПК, контролером КПП. наверное всё!

----------


## bulya

Я понимаюЮ, ЗАВУЧ звучит гордо!А  я простой культорганизатор, то бишь культуру организовываю, значит я тоже синтетически где-то в глубине души педагог(с очччень маленькой буквы).Это я к тому, НУ ВОЗЬМИТЕ МЕНЯ, В ПАРТИЮ, НУ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА.
Я Знамя носить буду!Чессссно слово, А?????? :Aga:

----------


## Irinka86

Привет всем !!!Очень рада ,что есть сайт для ведущих,и столько  в нём приветливых и радостных лиц.
Меня зовут Ирина,мне40 лет,есть муж и 2 детей.Старшему 19, а младшей 4 годика Т.Живу в Тюменской области.Работала в школе 19 лет и занималась в художественной самод-ти(вокал)исполняла песни Пугачёвой,Успенской,Преснякова ,Долиной и т.д на концертах. Плавно перешла  в ведущие свадеб и корпоративных вечеров.Работаю около 10 лет,поющей-ведущей. Очень рада буду общению  с вами.

----------


## maxim4ik77

> Мы рождены на радость людям!!!


Прочитал, эту фразу и, почему то, поднялось настроение.
Раньше была синяя тетрадк4а, где можно было поплакаться, а счас.... пишу в эту тему.
На душе гадко, преолел, повышенное давление,  на работе неладятся отношения с начальством, за окном +38 жара, проблем накатилась гора, в итоге - полный и глубокий депрессняк! Думаю, поймете меня. У всех такое бывает.
А тут прочитал эту Фразу



> Мы рождены на радость людям!!!


и на душе стало легче и веселее. За последние несколько дней, наконецто, подумалось о чем то светлом и хорошем.
Спасибо Вам!

----------


## ОленькаАрт

*maxim4ik77*,
 Говорят у всех творческих людей бывают депрессии. Определённый творческий спад, который может повлечь за собой проблемы на работе, в семье или быть спровоцирован этими самыми проблемами... Но за спадом идёт бурный подъём:biggrin: Причём во всех областях: начальник поймёт, что без вас предприятию конец, проведённые мероприятия принесут славу, почёт, уважение и много денег, а главное вернётся уверенность в себе и стабильность. Так что будьте готовы...идёт волна:biggrin:

----------


## ОленькаАрт

*staass64*,
 Меня саму ещё не приняли :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## ОленькаАрт

*Irinka86*,
*гордеева*,
 Доброе утро! Хорошего настроения! Приятного и полезного общения!:biggrin:

----------


## Анюша

*maxim4ik77*,
посмотрите это... правда ето не обязательно кому-то пересылать, но посмотреть можно, мне кажется немного поднимает настроение....

http://mptron.com/tebe.htm

----------


## Анюша

*Irinka86*,
*гордеева*,
 всем привет, рада новым лицам и новому общению....

----------


## Римма Казань

*maxim4ik77*
Ох, как здорово. Я рада, что поднялось настроения. 
Всем удачи, ведь сегодня пятница, а завтра суббота - мнооооооооогооооооо свадеб :biggrin:

----------


## Irinka86

Добрый вечер всем!  Да,завтра свадьба.Всегда радостно видеть счастливые лица молодых.Каждую свадьбу переживаешь,чтобы всё получилось на 5+.а как вы переживаете или ?Ведь народ сейчас разбалованный,нужно постоянно удивлять.

----------


## KAlinchik

> вообще раньше работала оператором ПК, контролером КПП


Ты не пограничник, случаем? А то я только одно определение КПП знаю:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

Народ! Как я поняла,по-прежнему действует фраза "Инициатива наказуема". Поэтому обещаю сегодня к ночи начать открытый список для ЗАмечательных Ведущих УЧителей(в обиходе - ЗАВУЧИ на любимом сайте. Для тех, кто, как ОляАрт, еще не включен(оказывается, я не вовремя на больничную койку легла!),это, оказывается, значимо. А посему я,как сбежавшая на выходные, буду энто дело обрабатывать, тем более что есть уже желающие, в том числе и знамя нести.... :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## ПУХОВА

> ведь сегодня пятница, а завтра суббота - мнооооооооогооооооо свадеб


А у  меня-- юбилей  60 лет, а не свадьба  :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> А у  меня-- юбилей  60 лет


Надо же,Людмила, а выглядишь максимум на 25!!!:wink: :Ok:

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Надо же,Людмила, а выглядишь максимум на 25!!!


Издеваешься, да ?
Я имела  ввиду, что  завтра  работаю  ведущей  на  юбилее (60 лет), ты же  поняла !:eek:
Хотя, я  не  против  выглядеть в  60  лет  как  сейчас в  свои  35   !!! :Oj:

----------


## Курица

> Издеваешься, да ?


Людмила, неужели обидела?(Сужу по смайлику)
ПРОСТИ_ПРОСТИ_ПРОСТИ. Шутка получилась...тупой.:frown:

----------


## ПУХОВА

> неужели обидела?(Сужу по смайлику)


да, нет ! смайлик:eek:-- типа  внимательно  смотрит !
Все  нА-р-маль-нА !:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

Итак, мною прочитаны все посты в теме "Кто мы" на предмет "выуживания", "просеивания" всех ЗАВУЧей(задорных, занимательных, зажигательных, заводных ведущих-учителей). Читать старалась внимательно - и вчера(до 53 стр.), и сегодня с утречка, НО, ТЕМ НЕ МЕНЕЕ - повторюсь - партия открытая,если кого забыла(не увидела, или он в своем посте не открыл всем свое "шкрабовское" прошлое или настоящее - сорри).Кстати, мой мониторинг показал, что большинство-то из форумчан ( их 52!!!!!!!) - как раз "вышли мы все ...из школьного народа"Раньше мне казалось, что ведущих больше из культуры, связанных с театром...Ан нет...Судите сами.Выставляю два списка: *тех, чьи ники на английском* (по алфавиту не встали, упрямые.Или я не умею - кнопочки не знаю для сортировки англоязычного текста) и *"русскозаписанные" ники*(эк сказанулось-то...)ВСТРЕЧАЙТЕ! *ЧЛЕНЫ партии завучей*:
Strannix
Antonida
Djazi
ppc10103691
optimistka17
Svetllana
Sister
Zhak
Olgaleona
Olgaring
Tatusya
Syaonka
eva-prazdnik
bulya
svetlg2
REZEDA
VETER NAMERENJA
staass64
Lutiklara
Dium
maxim4ik77 
Spring 
Irinka86
Maxcimum
tolyanich
chika-lika
*и еще*
Гайдуков Александр
Елена Кузнецова 
Вета
Вика и Ко
Зажигалочка
Искорка
Кармелита
Кисунька
Курица
Ладушка
лилечек
Лорик Юрина
Любовь-Морковь
ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА
Людок
Марья
Марьяна_C
Мишкина
ОленькаАрт 
Ольвия
Петровна
Раюшка
светлана0778
Цветок

----------


## manja

Долго не решалась представиться в этой рубрике. Хотите знать почему ? А прочитала просто пару реплик, где некоторых новичков, если они задавали вопросы, как то не все доброжелательно принимали и это меня немного насторожило. Я по натуре очень прямой человек и не люблю ходить закоулками ,потому так прямо и говорю. Но слава богу,  не все так, как вначале показалось. Мне понадобились некоторые минусовки и плюсы и мне тотчас же помогли и я поняла, что принцип помоги действует и хочется тоже поделиться своим опытом, предложениями, подсказками и сценариями. Ведь иногда очень маленький толчок дает тебе простор мысли и сценарий можно написать за какой нибудь день. 
Ведь если у меня предстоит какое нибудь мероприятие я спрашивала раньше об идеях своего мужа или свекровь, или просто выходила в парк и смотрела на людей кто что делает и говорит и знаете иногда наталкивало на такие хорошие мысли и идеи. Например в ветренную погоду мне показалось, что момент *ветер удачи* можно добавить в юбилейный праздник о семидесятилетии и на этом построила праздник. Это был прекрасный праздник. 
Или например у нас в парке есть прекрасный замок и я ходила туда, когда искала приемы и направления на праздник мужчине к 50 летию. У него прекрасная жена и три сына. И вот этот замок меня натолкнул на мысль :а что если все сделать в *королевстве*? Он король, его жена королева, дети королевичи и первая внучка принцесса ? Так и сделала и придумала сценарий за пару  дней. Там были и три девицы, которые сплетничали о нем, там был гонец из места где живет его родная сестра, а это Россия  который принес заранее записанную видеозапись поздравление.
и еще много чего.
Ну я отвлеклась как всегда....
Сколько помню себя в нашем доме меня с раннего возраста называли маленькой артисткой. Еще в школе на уроке пения в третьем классе я сделала замечание учительницео том, что она неправильно поет песню .
А это была песня не знаю помните ли :
"_Стоит средь лесов деревенька
жила там когда то давненько
жила там когда то давненько 
девчонка по имени Женька"_
После этого замечания меня выгнали из класса, но я всякий раз если учительница начинала петь, открывала дверь и кричала: *"кукареку*. "Меня отвели к директору и там уже в присутствиии мамы и педколлектива я спела эту песню так как надо ее петь. Это сейчас я пониманию ,что песня была просто в другой обработке, но тогда я настояла на своем и гордая вернулась домой, где от мамы мне долгтим внушением попало за то, что так вести себя не следует. А когда я была еще в детском садике, у меня был дебют на большой сцене на городском смотре. Я должна была петь песню :
"*Я на горку шла 
тяжело несла 
уморилась уморилась и т д. "*Я в народном сарафане ..............хахахахаха ...............до сих помню этот конфуз, вышла и увидев большой зрительный зал, столько людей: обомлела и у меня в прямом смысле слова подкосились ноги и я упала на колени. Баянист который был со мной этого не заметил и начал песню, а я как ни в чем не бывало поднялась и подошла к микрофону петь. Но этот дебют никогда не забуду. Вот с этих историй и началась моя привязанность к сцене. А когда в семьнадцать лет неожиданно умерла моя мама я вдруг стала писать стихи и кроме того, что пела в ВИА и народном хоре стала подготавливать поэтические вечера. 
Я закончила ленинградский институт культуры и написала одной из саамыз первых  студентов института дипломную работу:" *Немецкие праздники и обряды"* Провела тогда немецкий *праздник солнца* ,который существует в июле. Это и в русском фольклоре есть такой праздник. Я готовила свою дипломную работу непросто и в академии наук побывала и в закрытых библиотеках и в архивах Волгограда и Саратова. Институт я закончила с отличием и до сих пор помню нашего преподователя по методике массовых представлений. На самом первом занятии она дала нам занятие составить праздник и один студент предложил у лукоморья дуб зеленый. Как вы начнете. этот праздник и что будет делать зрители?  мы сидели и мозги горели А она вдруг говорит ну во первых кот ученый ходит по кругу давайте сейчас все сядем в круг и так далее. за одно занятие мы составили прекрасный праздник. Я была без ума от ее предложений и знаний. А однажды она мне сказала уже на прощание на пятом курсе: придет такой день и ты тоже сможешь так...... Я знаю и верю.... Я очень этого хотела, быть похожей на нее и надеюсь сегодня уже приблизилась к этому. 
Я проработала 15 лет директором Дома Культуры и на себе знаю как это непросто. А теперь десять лет как я в Германии.
 Я тоже здесь нашла себя .....
Работаю за отделом в одной фирме и заодно участвую в праздниках своего города, также провожу обряды и юбилеи. Это очень люблю. Все юбилеи персональные  и потому проходят на ура. 
Я очень рада, что теперь у меня есть с кем посоветоваться где *столько добрых и талантливых людей* и не надо каждый раз напрягать мужа. 
У нас есть такой семейный анекдот.: Если я спрашиваю его: "ты меня любишь"-, он мне отвечает: "что тебе еще надо для праздника сделать!" Вот так...
Хорошо что вы есть и потому всем успехов и светлой головки.....
Чтобы снова завтра в бой.............. Ведь ведущий праздников это прежде всего стратег: каждую минуту начеку должен быть. Все видеть, все примечать. Слышать несказанное в глазах зрителей и подмечать реакцию. И затем в нужный момент повернуть куда необходимо. 
Всем ведущим удачииииииииииииииииииии

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*Курица*,
 а знаете,я думаю,что ведущих ,вышедших из театра-ничуть не меньше но...именно учителя привыкли делиться наработками-отдавать самое дорогое...да вы посмотрите на нашу Люду-оптимистку-всегда именно она первая приходит на помощь....так что спасибо вам наши милые учителки-за вашу доброту....

----------


## Курица

> а знаете,я думаю,что ведущих ,вышедших из театра-ничуть не меньше но...именно учителя привыкли делиться наработками-отдавать самое дорогое...


Иринка, судя по постам в представлении "Кто мы" - учителей больше. Это я с уверенностью говорю - только что перелопатила всю тему. Вот такой парадокс...Хотя вначале я думала так же. как и ты.

----------


## ОленькаАрт

> есть уже желающие


Точно!:biggrin:

----------


## ОленькаАрт

> Люду-оптимистку-всегда именно она первая приходит на помощь.


Полностью поддерживаю. Совсем недавно получила от неё очень ценные советы, которые очень мне помогли. Спасибо :flower:

----------


## Apch-hi

Я тоже спешу рассказать "КТО МЫ?". Меня зовут Светлана. Я обожаю различные праздники, на которых я выступаю в роли ведущей. Получаю от них массу энергии и положительный заряд эмоций. Очень скучаю, когда появляются перерывы в графике.
Немного о себе: живу в Северодвинске, у самого  Белого моря. Сегодня мне исполнилось 30 лет, (завтра по этому поводу устраиваю сейшн). Замужем. Воспитываю 2 очаровательных дочерей 10 лет и 3 года. С момента начала трудовой деятельности  работала в одном детском учреждении  педагогом организатором, где проявила незаурядные  режиссерские способности. Однако выходить на  «сцену» никогда не стремилась, всегда  старалась оставаться в тени,  за кулисами. Так продолжалось  5 лет. После рождения второй дочери, в декретном отпуске, появилось свободное время, но на работу я не торопилась – не хотела вновь влезать в бесконечную карусель праздников и, причем каждый раз новых. Так, однажны вечером, судорожно размышляя на тему «что же мне дальше делать?», подумала: «а не заняться ли мне организацией детских праздников (то, чем я всегда занималась), но на коммерческой основе. И стала делать всё, чтобы реализовать свою идею. Как я сейчас понимаю, действовала я чисто интуитивно: стала собирать материал, сделала рекламки, прошлась по детским садам, подала объявления в газеты и т.д.  Результат не заставил себя ждать – первый праздник прошел отлично, за ним 2-ой, 3-ий …Супер! И самое необычное и приятное – тебе за это платят.  Вообщем я убедилась, что двигаюсь в правильном направлении. А дело приближалось к новогодним праздникам и я решила обзавестись костюмами Деда Мороза и Снегурочки. Каково же было мое удивление когда я узнала, что данными персонажами активно интересуются не только детишки, но и взрослые. Так, мною впервые была проведена серия новогодних корпоративов, на которых, я отметила для себя, что « а люди-то меня слушают…» Не успели отгреметь зимние праздники, как начались юбилеи, потом свадьбы, выпускные и понеслась… До этого периода, я раньше и представить себе не могла, что можно так интересно и феерично отмечать домашние и семейные торжества….Сколько же я упустила!!!! Теперь наверстываю упущено, уж лучше поздно, чем никогда, поэтому все свои семейные даты – будь то дни рождения детей, выезды на природу, я стараюсь сделать как настоящий праздник. Причем заметила, что все новое, инновационное я пробую на своих родных и близких. И они на меня за это не в обиде, ну, а потом уже «естественный отбор».  Вообщем, вот уже скоро 2 года, как я плотно занимаюсь коммерческими праздниками. Не понимаю, как я раньше жила без них. И уж точно ума не приложу, как я раньше могла обходиться без этого форума и его форумчан… Сколько светлых голов, талантища…. Почту за часть общаться с вами.:smile:

----------


## Ладушка

*Apch-hi*,
 С днём рождения! Желаю успехов и приятных впечатлений от общения! :flower:

----------


## Kozachello

Здравствуйте, друзья и подруги!
Живу в Одессе (тут таких заметила немало), зовут Светланой (фамилия понятна из АВЫ-Марии), вот хочу начать чего-то вести (у друзей свадьба 06.09.08), материалы в общем подобрала, теперь подсказали Ваш форум - ищу чего поинтересней!

----------


## Раюшка

*Kozachello*,
 Светик, привет, землячка!  :flower:  Вливайся!
Больше всего из одесских ведущих участвуем здесь мы с Лориком Юриной. Был ещё один колоритный ведущий из Одессы-мамы, его недавно забанили...:frown:

----------


## Sarah

Приветствую всех - очень приятно с ТАКИМИ людьми общаться. Зовут меня Мариной, мне 26 лет и у меня есть красивая мечта хоть один разочек побывать на свадьбе... гостем. Потому вот уже 5 лет как, ну, вы понимаете. Началось все спонтанно, как и у многих на форуме. Опущу момент про творческие годы в садике и школе... Во время учебы в пед.институте (по образованию учитель русского языка, литературы и истории) работала в ресторане барменом, ну и еще немного пела, попевала, так сказать,  там и познакомилась с будущим мужем (он был ди джеем). Мало того, что в ресторане я насмотрелась на работу ведущих - каждую неделю получала беспланый мастер-класс, так я еще и с мужем стала на заказы ездить, смотрела, училась. А потом вышло так, что знакомый не успел в сезон (август был) ведущих найти, ну меня и уговорили - так все и началось. 
После института я 2 года проработала в школе (очень люблю свою работу), потом ушла в декрет, воспитываем сынишку Иванушку. Ну, и конечно, активно работаем, теперь уже и имя имеем в городе, а город у нас маленький, да еще спецефический такой, все таки Еврейская Автономная Область (отсюда и ник мой - Sarah), работать у нас в городе можно либо хорошо, либо никак - вот и стараемся хорошо. А недавно занялись изготовлением свадебных аксессуаров и оформлением шарами - появилась маленькая компания "Позитив", чему мы очень рады - растем ведь!
Удачи всем!

----------


## Нюся

:Oj: Большое здрасте всем форумчанам! Многих завсегдатаев я уже хорошо знаю, а вот сама представиться не сразу додумалась. Итак. Зовут меня Анна, мне почти 32 года, по профессии преподаватель. Посчастливилось мне в юности раз 6 свидетельницей у подруг на свадьбах побывать и, почему то, культурно-развлекательная программа ложилась всегда на мои плечи. Один раз провела свадьбу племяннику именно как ведущая.Удачно, люди хвалили.Потом я 10 лет в декрете отсидела "от звонка до звонка", пришло время зарабатывать. Я, истосковавшаяся по людскому общению, решила , учитывая прошлый,хоть мизерный,но успешный опыт, наверстать упущенное, черпая большим половником и эмоции, и мужское внимание, и даже возможность покомандовать. Как только я это решила, сразу нашлись музыканты, щедрый сэнсэй, и даже клиенты. И пошло. Полтора года зарабатываю, и мое самомнение растеть поманеньку. Мне катастрофически не хватало помощи и советов опытных людей, столько всего надо было поспрашивать и по мелочи, и по крупному. И тут ФОРУМ!!!!!!!!!! Все что мне не хватало, да еще с избытком. Честное, огромное СПАСИБО за щедрость.

----------


## maknata

*Кравчук Анна*,
 Вливайся в наш коллектив!:smile:

----------


## Раюшка

Света, Марина, Аня - всем привет! (Маришка, правда, на форуме давно - а тоКА сейчас представилась, тады тебе - официальное здрассьте!:smile:)

----------


## naatta

*Курица*,
 Таня, я тоже самый натуральный бывший завуч!
Я ушла из школы в 1999 году заместителем директора по воспитательной работе, защитившись на 1 категорию руководителя школы. Три года после института я честно проработала в школе, защитилась и ушла!!! Т.к. нам тогда з/п не платили вовсе, а жить надо было! И хоть я очень любила школу, я сказала, пока наше правительство не будет платить достойную з\п учителям, я туда не вернусь!!! Очень грустно, но такова жизнь!!!

----------


## Глюк

Всем привет!:smile: Рада представиться - Галина (для студентов Барбарисовна). Тружусь педагогом-организатором в сисеме СПО уже ... (аж самой жутко делаетя) 10 лет! Закончила институт культуры... По диплому "Режиссер театральноо коллектива. Преподвтель эстетических дисциплин", а по-жизни - "веселый клоун Клякса - поздравит Вас с чем угодно"!!! Работаю и в качеств ведущей тематических (и не очень...) программ. Но, в образе чувствую себя намного комфортнее. Что позволено клоуну Кляксе - не всегда может "выкинуть" солидная ведущая (а "солидная" я и в прямом, и в переносном смысле). И еще одна особеность - меня почему-то, отчего-то очень "уважают" люди пенсионного возраста - часто пиходится проводить программы "для" и "с" ветеранами (труда, к.л. конретного предприятия) и ветеранскими организациями. А вообще, развлекаю народ от 0 (встречи из род.домов) и до ..... (кому как фантзия подскажет) лет "на коммерчесой основе" уже, наверное лет 11! Очень рада пообщаться с опытными людьми! Очень часто фонтан выдумок-придумок пересыхает и иссякает. А здесь всегда можно что-то интересное найти - щедрость форумчан не знает границ, впрочем, как и их открытость и искренность (здесь правильно отметили, что педгоги как-то легко деляться своими наработками)! Один мой знакомый говорил: "Сценарий готовый мне не нужен - я сам что хочешь напишу  к каждому конкретному случаю! Воровать надо не сценарии, а идеи! " А здесь и воровать не приходится - все легально и честно!!  :Ok:  Спасибо! 
А если не про работу,то я очень люблю цветы и живопись!  :flower:  Сама мазюкаю маслом и цв.карандашами помаленьку! И вообще - приятно пообщаться(пока, правда, я все больше читаю и присматриваюсь) с интересными людьми! :Aga:   А какая география здесь представлена!!!

----------


## Ладушка

> А какая география здесь представлена!!!


Привет Хабаровску!
Вливайся Галина.  :flower:

----------


## Верочка2008

Добрый вечер! Признаюсь этот форум принёс в мою душу и радость, и сомнение=(Но самое главное, что все статьи, которые я перечитываю уже в течении месяца, привели к плодотворной деятельности.
Представлюсь и немного о себе. Из за неуверенности в себе назову себя новичком=) Имя мое Вера и как и многие здесь когда-то работала учителем, но оговорюсь нас учили не педагогике ,хотя без неё не обошлось, а профессия так и  называлась когда я выпускалась"Педагог-организатор". С 2002 года активно попрактиковавшись в школах организацией мероприятий различных конкурсов и тематических уроков продолжила этот опыт в ещё двух школах Санкт-Петербурга, в моей жизни праздники-это хобби, называю праздниками любую организаторскую деятельность, ну а теперь и проведение праздников. Опыта не так уж много, но от творчества отказываться не могу, и в любой момент ловлю всё, что было бы интересно воплотить в жизнь. На счету и детские праздники, и небольшие корпоративы (12-20 человек), не много но зато уверенно, и даже со свадьбами смогла столкнуться! Мне заранее и многократно хотелось бы поблагодарить участников форума, ваш творческий дух действительно дает поверить в себя, продолжать саморазвитие и совершенствование! Я от чистого сердца благодарю Вас за Ваш необыкновенный опыт!
С Уважением, Верочка 2008!

----------


## Януська

> А недавно занялись изготовлением свадебных аксессуаров


Марин, а расскажи, подробнее, что изготавливаете?

----------


## Марья

*Sarah*,
 Тезка, очень рада, что, наконец, осмелела и решила заявить о себе.... У нас тут маловато Марин, давай, вливайся... составим конкуренцию всем Светланам и Людмилам....:wink:
*Глюк*,
 Галина, изо всех своих истощенных свадьбами сил приветствую тебя!!! Поскольку я сама родом из СПО....  Вливайся!!!
*Верочка2008*,
 Вера, у нас на форуме есть человек, которого я очень люблю... уважаю.... и по которому очень скучаю, начиная с февраля 2008 года. Это Иннуся или Иннка, как она  сама себя обозвала. И сколько помню, она всегда мучалась от того, что на форуме совсем нет ее земляков - питерцев. И я очень рада, что земляков Инны все прибавляется... Как говорится, перефразируя, -  "Скажи мне -  кто твой земляк и я скажу - кто ты...." Добро пожаловать!!!

----------


## skomorox

> в сисеме СПО


что за зверь такой? Расшифруйте? :Oj:

----------


## Марья

> что за зверь такой? Расшифруйте?


расшифровываю... СПО - среднее профессиональное образование. Раньше ПТУ, теперь колледжи.... Есть еще НПО - начальное профессиональное образование, это когда после 9-го класса получают профессию - это, как правило - лицеи..

----------


## Milahca

Я Алёна. Работаю педагогом организаторам в школе. И так получилось, что проводила свадьбы знакомым и друзьям. А потом пригласили люди посторонние, и получилось вроде. Ну, вот уже 1,5 подрабатываю. Всему сама научилась. Нет, штурмовала, журналы читала, ну пробивали, искала. Люди довольны и это главное. Вообще безумно влюбилась в свадьбы. Ну а теперь поняла, что мне тесно в своём соку вариться. И на форум случайно зашла, когда стихи ко дню милиции искала. И думаю теперь я здесь поселюсь. Какие все добрые и открытые. Я рада нашему знакомству.

----------


## Верочка2008

Доброе утро Марья! Спасибо за теплый приём, очень приятно=)

----------


## Sarah

> Марин, а расскажи, подробнее, что изготавливаете?


Мы вместе с подругой шьем подвязки для невесты, украшение на бутылки, вот, начали делать украшения на машины, ну, плюс этикетки, пригласительные...

----------


## Sarah

Всем спасибо за теплый прием!

----------


## Гамаюн

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане. Зовут меня Алексей,адрес мой на аватарке, на форуме я уже месяц, немножко пишу, больше читаю, но как я понимаю чтобы влиться в ваш дружный коллектив окончательно, шкурку с души надо бы снять. Чем щас и буду заниматься (хотя как мущине мне это и нелегко:biggrin:). В отличие от подавляющего большинства форумчан профильного культ. или пед. образования не имею (к огромному моему сожалению) и вообще до 27 лет ничем таким себя не проявлял и даже позывов (хорошее слово) не испытывал. Но после обстоятельства вынудили покинуть родной город и перебраться в Москву, где отчасти со скуки, отчасти для заработка начал играть в переходах. Вот в переходе со мной и познакомился оч. хороший тамада Сергей Лебединский и предложил поработать с ним поющим DJ. Так 2 года работал на свадьбах, узнал что такое минуса (до этого понятия не имел) и стал немножко разбираться в праздничной кухне. Кстати DJ-ство если работаешь с разными ведущими это очень хорошая школа ТАМАДЫ, сразу видишь как надо , а как *не надо* работать.  Ну а после женился, снова уехал в родной город познакомился с группой которая играла в ресторанах, стал работать с ними, как вокалист. Когда группа распалась обзавелся аппаратурой стал работать один, а так как лето в Коломне в ресторанах мертвый сезон, то уже второй год с женой беремся и за проведение различных праздников. В основном конечно это свадьбы и юбилеи, но потихоньку пробуем себя и в других мероприятиях, чему конечно же очень помогает данный форум, спасибо огромное всем тем кто выставляет здесь свои наработки (добро добром вернется обязательно). Начало праздника обязательно работаем в два ведущих что бы была возможность вести диалог если не с залом так друг с другом, потом акцент говорильни смещается на жену, а я отвечаю за музыку и конкурсы не требующие муз. сопровождения. Фу-ух рассказал и как камень с души снял извините что длинно, но в двух словах не получилось.

----------


## Марисоль

> З Фу-ух рассказал и как камень с души снял извините что длинно, но в двух словах не получилось.


Все нормально! Все мы когда-то начинали.  И нам тоже интересно как Вы пришли в ведению праздников. Вливайтесь. Успехов! :069:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Гамаюн*,
 Ура! Еще один мужчина разбавит женскую компанию! Только Вы не тикайте, а то многие пропадают куда-то!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Начало праздника обязательно работаем в два ведущих что бы была возможность вести диалог если не с залом так друг с другом


 Очень люблю парный конферанс! Главное, чтоб напарник был толковый!

----------


## Глюк

СПО - по первым буквам - Среднее Профессиональное Образование!!! Техникумы и колледжи. Я в техникуме тружусь... :Ok:

----------


## Гамаюн

> Только Вы не тикайте, а то многие пропадают куда-то!


И не надейтесь:biggrin:. Жили они долго и счастливо и умерли в один день. Вот 
и я с вами до конца, у меня огромные пробелы в образовании, не участвовал я в молодости в капустниках,КВНах и то что для вас очевидно и давно известно я или не знаю вовсе или дохожу до этого окольными путями. Счас с помощью форума наверстываю упущенное. Так что будем дружить.

----------


## KAlinchik

*Гамаюн*,
 :Ok:

----------


## olgaring

*Гамаюн*,
 Алексей , рада знакомству с тобой ( можно на ты?) .  Вливайся в наш дружный коллектив , здесь есть чему поучиться .

----------


## optimistka17

Ура! В нашей компании еще один мужчина!!!!!!!!!
 Не исчезай!

----------


## Гамаюн

*olgaring*,
Можно.
*optimistka17*,
Я это .... и сам не хочу исчезать! НИКУДА!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Ура! В нашей компании еще один мужчина!!!!!!!!!
>  Не исчезай!


И я присоединяюсь к ликованию!

----------


## Гайдуков Александр

> *Гамаюн*,
> Только Вы не тикайте, а то многие пропадают куда-то!


Эт на, что вы намИкАетИ?!:biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Ильич

> Я это .... и сам не хочу исчезать! НИКУДА!


Все так говорят, а потом тикают....

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Эт на, что вы намИкАетИ?!


Оказываются. не пропадают, а тихо и скромно присутствуют:biggrin:

----------


## Гайдуков Александр

> Оказываются. не пропадают, а тихо и скромно присутствуют:biggrin:


Я сказал, бы, что изредка заглядывают. Сезон всё-таки! :wink:

----------


## Гамаюн

> Все так говорят, а потом тикают....


Вот я еще по фотографии *Ильич*, понял что Вы очень добрый и отзывчивый человек. :wink:

----------


## optimistka17

> Вот я еще по фотографии Ильич, понял что Вы очень добрый и отзывчивый человек. 
> __________________


Осталось познакомиться в реале, как это сделали уже многие...

----------


## Гамаюн

> Осталось познакомиться в реале, как это сделали уже многие...


 Я двумя руками за

----------


## Ильич

От Коломны до Крыма каких то 26 часов езды.....

----------


## Гамаюн

От Крыма до Коломны 25 ... ветер попутный (с моря дует)

----------


## нефедов сергей

> Все так говорят, а потом тикают....


Надеюсь, не обо мне?! :flower: :smile: Здрас..с..те! Меня тут не было некоторое времячко, но душой и сердцем всегда - с Вами! Ильич, от себя не утечёшь, а мы все одно целое... Чуешь?!? Куда ж течь-то? 
Очень рад видеть ВАС ВСЕХ живыми и здоровыми!!! :Vah:  Соскучился. :Oj:

----------


## Наталина Зуева

Мне тут подсказали начать от сюда, начну…. Здравствуйте!!! Начиталась ваших рассказов о себе, приятная компания…мечтаю влиться…
Ну немного о себе, друзья зовут Натали, (а я ведь к вам в друзья набиваюсь) мне 29, по жизни оптимист и энерджайзер, говорят энергия из меня во все стороны плещет, может и так…
Сколько себя помню, участвую, занимаюсь, придумываю, сочиняю, выступаю, организую и все в этом роде…
Жизнь бьет, а я улыбаюсь и других тормошу…улыбайтесь радуйтесь жизни…сплошной позитив…
А в бизнес этот попала, мне кажется, по законам судьбы я просто должна была тут оказаться рано или поздно… 
Ну а если серьезно за плечами неудачная попытка учебы в институте культуры, потом Пед., работа с детьми в доп.образовании, учитель года и все такое…Конфликт с директором из за моей неусидчивости, сломалась, уволилась….судьба закинула в милицию, тут (как не странно) и пригодились все мои таланты. Милиционеры люди с тяжелым внутренним миром, развлечься отвлечься, да еще и культурно для них тяжелая задача, ну я им одно мероприятие другое, они в восторге…Давай Натали за тобой хоть на край света…сначала только корпоратив, потом начали на личные праздники звать, в общем не заметила как мое имя в нашем городе стали знать все владельцы кафе, они и давай меня, как говорится, продавать… А еще познакомилась с замечательным человеком он все в одном, певец шикарный, ди-джей опытный и музыкант превосходный, в этом бизнесе давно…взял меня на поруки, теперь так сработались не разлей вода… Меня хвалят, зовут, телефон разрывается, а я неугомонная…мне все мало хочу еще круче, еще веселей, еще необыкновенней ищу….поэтому тут! Примете???:wink:

----------


## Раюшка

*Наталина Зуева*,
 приветик! Располагайся поудобнее! А из какого ты города?

*Гамаюн*,
 хорошо, что мужЫГ появился у нас ещё один! А то у нас на десять девчонок по статистике 0,9 ребят...:biggrin:

----------


## Наталина Зуева

А из какого ты города?

Александровск, Пермский край городок не большой, но мне хватает....

----------


## skomorox

*Наталина Зуева*,
 Привет, землячка. А я раньше в Перми жила. В Александровске твоём тоже бывала.

----------


## Наталина Зуева

> *Наталина Зуева*,
>  Привет, землячка. А я раньше в Перми жила. В Александровске твоём тоже бывала.


Привет! Александровск Мой только последние 9 лет, ну все рано приятно!!! Пообщаемся?

----------


## Тамада5885

> Вновь поступившие на форум! Слушай приказ!
> Коль хочешь здесь остаться - расскажи о себе любимом, да позабористее. Так как ветераны рассказывали!


Ну, как говорят в армии, приказы должно выполнять. Попробуем.... Разрешите представиться. Кравченко Вадим Вячеславович. Место рождения город Игрень (Кто знает Днепропетровск, поймёт). Дата рождения 24 07 1967г. Сколько себя помню меня тянуло к музыке. Бабушка, Шумахер Ольга Яковлевна, играла на 7ми струнной гитаре. Отец в компаниях друзей тоже любил играть на гитаре. В доме был магнитофон "Днепр" бобинный самая любимая бобина была "Диско 80" (АББА 
Бони-М, Атаван..........) В общем вырос на этой музыке.
Помню когда мне было лет 9, довелось присутствовать на свадьбе. Ну и я всё время крутился возле музыкантов. На свадьбе играл ВИА приглашённый из ресторана "Дніпровськи хвилі". Папа невесты очень любил один, бессмертный, хит "Поспели вишни в саду у дяди Вани". После очередного заказа этой песни, клавишник, Валера Сокол, посадил меня к себе на колени, и сказал - "Раздвинь пальцы на три клавиши..."
И начал играть моей рукой. Третий куплет я умудрился сыграть сам почти без ошибок, правда, партию соло он играл сам. Эту свадьбу я запомнил на всю жизнь. В 15 лет я  понял что могу подобрать на пианино почти любую мелодию. Правда возможности получить музыкальное образование не было, (а жаль). В 10-м классе при Рыбальском клубе сколотили молодёжный ВИА, я стал на клавиши.  Потом было железнодорожное училище №58. В училище был свой духовой оркестр под руководством Стальникевича А. М. В общем попал я в состав сводного духового оркестра дома Культуры Профтехобразования под руководством Бочарова. Потом армия (стройбат). После армии пришел на железную дорогу, и.........встретился с Валерой Соколом. Оказалось он работает дизелистом. В депо стал принимать участие в праздничных концертах, сначала в качестве клавишника, потом ансамбль распался пришлось перейти на магнитофон. Потом попал в руки к Тамаде Лене Королёвой, и купил себе клавиши YAMAHA 520. Лена меня вывела на работу на свадьбах. И вот уже в течении 15 лет я работаю на мероприятиях. Работаю в основном в качестве музыканта. Но иногда выхожу на свадьбы в качестве тамады. Работая музыкантом с разными ведущими многому научился (хорошая школа) как надо, и как не надо работать. Первое правило, на работе не пьём, у меня вся команда такая (музыка, тамада, видео, фото,) Ну в обшем вот такая картинка о себе. Принимайте в компанию.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Принимайте в компанию


 Мы всех всегда принимаем! Особливо мужчин!

----------


## optimistka17

> Кто знает Днепропетровск, поймёт).


 А кто Днепропетровск не знает, я рискну пояснить. Это та часть нашего города, где находится психлечебница. В простонародье у нас давно стали синонимами фразы  "Тебе  на Игрень пора" вместо привычной слуху, "а не подлечиться ли тебе в психушке..." Видно одно, у Вадима с чувством юмора все в порядке, раз так точно регион рождения обозначил...



> Первое правило, на работе не пьём, у меня вся команда такая (музыка, тамада, видео, фото,)


Обожаю такие правила...
 Так что не вопрос,- в нашу компанию принят... И вновь повторюсь,-оставайся подольше, не исчезай,земляк...

----------


## Тамада5885

Обожаю такие правила...
 Так что не вопрос,- в нашу компанию принят... И вновь повторюсь,-оставайся подольше, не исчезай,земляк...[/QUOTE]

Спасибо. Я очень постараюсь.

----------


## Павел Алексин

Всем привет из Крыма! Меня зовут Павел, живу и тружусь в Симферополе. Вот, моя история: 
Два года назад совершенно случайно, по обьявлению в газете, устроился в ночной клуб диджеем. Проработал 2 месяца, немного освоился в музыке, но обьявляя заказы, и вообще говоря в микрофон дрожало все: от рук до голоса... Однажды, проезжая в маршрутке мимо вновь открывшегося ресторана, увидел вывеску : "набираем персонал". Вышел, постоял, подумал, позвонил... Хозяином клубного ресторана "Миллениум" оказался типичный бандюган ,прям как из анекдота! Он предложил должность арт-директора (в обязанности входило: организовать аппаратуру, артистов и музыку). Я стоял за пультом, программы вели приглашенные ведущие. И вот однажды, на празднование месяца со дня открытия начальник в последний момент решил устроить мальчишник (шоу-балеты, стриптиз, короче все по полной программе), а вот ведущего найти не удалось... Представьте себе такую картину: два десятка "бритоголовых" мужиков в зале, и я, пацан 18 лет, на сцене в первый раз!.. Программа длилась 3 часа, но на втором часу работы меня как-будто прорвало, и оставшееся время пролетело на одном дыхании. Вот тут я понял: мое призвание - быть ведущим. Через месяц я перешел в другой клуб, также начали приглашать на корпоративы (был конец декабря). И ЭТО ВСЕ ЗА 4 МЕСЯЦА! С тех пор прошло полтора года, я сменил еще один клуб, каждый день работая шоу-программы, несколько раз в месяц банкеты, презентации, юбилеи. Короче стараюсь, развиваюсь и очень рад знакомству с вами!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Через месяц я перешел в другой клуб, также начали приглашать на корпоративы (был конец декабря). И ЭТО ВСЕ ЗА 4 МЕСЯЦА! С тех пор прошло полтора года, я сменил еще один клуб, каждый день работая шоу-программы, несколько раз в месяц банкеты, презентации, юбилеи. Короче стараюсь, развиваюсь и очень рад знакомству с вами!


О, мужички-то повалили!Удержались бы только!:biggrin:
 А если серьозно, Паш, распологайся!  :Pivo: Особенно тебя будут рады видеть в темке Ресторанные развлекательные программы, твой опыт ведения программ в клубах ой как пригодится!

----------


## Павел Алексин

:smile::smile::smile:

----------


## Ладушка

> Первое правило, на работе не пьём,


За знакомство можно вообще-то и принять :Pivo: 



> стараюсь, развиваюсь и очень рад знакомству с вами!


За знакомство! :Pivo:

----------


## Павел Алексин

:br:

----------


## Ксю-ша

Все, пора выходить «из сумрака»!  :cool:Нечаянно наткнулась на  «извержение вулкана», который гневной лавой лился  из уст опытных ведущих на кудри так называемых геологов и в буквальном смысле подпрыгнула на стуле. Мамоньки, метнулось в сознании! Дык, это ж и про меня такое можно сказать? А я разве ГЕОЛОГ?! Не, хоть горшком, тока не геологом :confused:
Всем привет! Зовут меня Оксана. Хотя редко кто обращается именно так, разве что начальники:)) В основном, это любые производные от Ксюши. 
Возможно получу «тухлым помидором» по загривку, но все-ж-таки рассскажу страшную правду о себе. Лицемерить, на мой вкус (особенно здесь), еще страшнее. 
Так вот, родные мои(чес-с. слово, ощущение, что с каждым, по меньшей мере, пила на брудершафт) талантливые и неординарные, я в отличие от вас, изначально получающих удовольствие от ведения всякого рода торжеств( а денюжка так, капля бальзама на уставшие пятки), провела свой первый праздник, потому что чертовски нужны были деньги!!!! .......выдыхаем дружно.....
Пока вы бегаете за «помидорами», скороговоркой успею выпалить, что и на следующие "праздники жизни" я шла отнюдь не летящей походкой. Их было всего-то ничего, но ведь было  :Ha: .  
Нужны были деньги и нужно было пойти и заработать( мы с сынулей запутались в долгах, покупая дорогущие лекарства, которые в итоге все равно не помогли) . 
Несмотря на то, что для меня эфир(теле и радио), как наркотик, на свадебный «прямой эфир» мне приходилось настраиваться очень долго. Естественно, я  играла и «включала» ведущую, которой ужас-до-чего-приятно быть именно в этом месте, именно среди этих людей и тыды. Но уж кто-кто, а вы то знаете, что все это туфта, и если ты сама не получаешь удовольствия, то ноу комментс, как говорится. В один прекрасный день, глядя на мои мучения и душевные потуги, товарищи из небесной канцелярии скинули мне ссылку на ваш форум. 
И заглядывая к вам на огонек, я каждый раз подпитывалась такими нужными мне эмоциями и энергетикой людей, ПОЛУЧАЮЩИХ НЕСКАЗАННОЕ УДОВОЛЬСТВИЕ от того, что несут праздник людям. 

Что касается моей не свадебной жизни. 
На данный момент работаю редактором в местечковом издательстве. Вряд ли бы оказалась на сидячей работе, но на момент, когда позвонил мой сегодняшний босс, я нигде не работала уже две недели, пребывая в активном поиске. Сказал, мол, до них дошли слухи, о том, что я ушла с телевидения (исключительно по личным причинам) и предложил делать журнал для книгоманов. А поскольку я, «стукнутая об угол» в этом отношении», с любопытством согласилась. 
До «телека» было радио. Один из самых красивых романов моей жизни. И поскольку земля вертится,  не исключено, что «флиртану» еще и с тем и с другим. А пока я живу только сыном. Поэтому нужна работа, предполагающая нормированный график. Поэтому издательство и поэтому «праздники жизни», которые помогают нам держаться на плаву.  Вот, это, если в двух словах  :Oj:  
Пошла писать отчет о последних двух свадьбах, на одной из которых меня буквально на руках носили, в то время как на другой элементарно не сказали даже спасибо  :Tu: 

Зы. Обойтись бы без патетики, но очень уж хочется обнять вас и еще раз сказать огромное спасибо, что мне повезло вас встретить!!! Таких, какие вы есть.  :flower:  :flower: 
Непременно позвоню операторам, попрошу снять копии свадебных работ. Очень хочется обменяться дисками с «мастадонтами». kuku:rolleyes:

Зы2. Если Марья меня слышит...Марьюшка ты рассказывала, что вы справились в свое время с приступами сына.  Мы занимаемся по методике «Бутейко», но столько сил и «крови вытекает» во время ночных приступов...Благословенным считаю каждый день, когда мы не болеем. Поделись, а вдруг и нам поможет тот рецепт?

----------


## optimistka17

> Зы2. Если Марья меня слышит...


 Ксюша! Напиши Марье в личку... Не все ведь читают Форум от корки и до корки...
 А ты вливайся в наш Форум. Действительно, быть форумчанином гораздо приятнее, чем геологом. Перед собой приятнее....

----------


## Ксю-ша

> А ты вливайся в наш Форум. Действительно, быть форумчанином гораздо приятнее, чем геологом. Перед собой приятнее....


 :Aga:  :flower:  согласна

----------


## Ксю-ша

:flower:  :Aga:  А то!!!

----------


## Ксю-ша

с головой все в порядке, пардон...просто мне показалось, что предыдущее сообщение не отправилось  :Oj:

----------


## Раюшка

Ксюша, очень приятно познакомиться! Читаю твои посты и как будто слышу речь... Речь колоритную и грамотную...  :Ok:  Располагайся поудобнее!
А ты откуда?

----------


## Ксю-ша

Ой, спасибо, Раюшка, я уже расположилась :smile:Чаю себе заварила, конфетки припрятанные достала  :Oj: 
Я из Нижнего Новгорода!!! Вот как раз сижу, разбираюсь как свой электронный и прочие адреса "присобачить" красиво kuku

----------


## Ксю-ша

Насчет конфет...вот другая постыдилась бы на весь мир об обжорстве на ночь, а я таки настолько обнаглела уже, что сама на себя удивляюсь :eek:

----------


## optimistka17

> Вот как раз сижу, разбираюсь как свой электронный и прочие адреса "присобачить" красиво


Ксюша вверху слева есть надпись..."Мой кабинет",заходите туда и все увидишь где и что редактировать...

----------


## Инна Р.

Павел, Ксюша, Располагайтесь! Мы вам рады! Пусть вам тут будет хорошо! :Ok:

----------


## Ксю-ша

> Ксюша вверху слева есть надпись..."Мой кабинет",заходите туда и все увидишь где и что редактировать...


Спасибо, Людочка!!! уже пыхчу. Но пока, блин, мы с моим!!! кабинетом не можем найти где у нас у обоих двери kuku

----------


## Ксю-ша

> Павел, Ксюша, Располагайтесь! Мы вам рады! Пусть вам тут будет хорошо!
> __________________


Да уже, на самом деле! Спасибо на добром слове.  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> уже пыхчу. Но пока, блин, мы с моим!!! кабинетом не можем найти где у нас у обоих двери


 Не рfсстраивайся, все найдешь. Сначала на синей строке ввеху страницы найди в левом углу фразу "Мой кабинет". Щелк по ней мышкой Выскочит "Ваш кабинет" И там находи все, что связано со словом "редактировать". Там и электронный адрес вставишь и все, что хочешь о себе добавишь... 
Успехов тебе...

----------


## Курица

> Все, пора выходить «из сумрака»!


КА -КИ-Е люди!!!Дэвушка, а дэвушка!!!Я Вас знаю...Рада встрече на любимых страницах! Ксю, продолжаю верить в то, ЧТО НИЧТО НЕ СЛУЧАЙНО!Милости просим!

----------


## синичечка

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Наталия! Мне 22 года. Я закончила музыкальную школу и безумно любила музыку. Петь- это моё хобби, это моя жизнь. А заниматься тем, что тебе по душе -это самое лучшее призвание!!!Когда ты собираешься на работу со словами " Так, сегодня я вечером свободна, значит могу задержаться на работе", а не " Опять эта работа, ну поскорей бы прошли эти 3 часа", то наверное это чудо!!!  И такая работа у меня есть -я работаю в школе для детей с нарушением интеллекта руководителем вокально-хореографического ансамбля, вот уже 7,5 лет. И я очень люблю свою работу!!! Нет, по специальности я психолог, и я работаю психологом, но ЭТА работа, это нечто другое, это не работа, это ЖИЗНЬ. Очень часто приходится помогать в организации школьных праздников, в написании сценариев.  И вот здесь я очень надеюсь на ваше понимание, помощь и поддержку!!!!!!:smile: :flower:  И прошу прощения , что сразу кинулась создавать темку, даже не представившись......Исправлюсь...

----------


## Курица

> . Очень часто приходится помогать в организации школьных праздников, в написании сценариев.  И вот здесь я очень надеюсь на ваше понимание, помощь и поддержку!!!!!


Опять в нашем полку ЗАВУЧЕЙ пополнение!!! Наташа, мы всегда рады новым (судя по количеству сообщений- старым) друзьям, которые приходят не только у нас посмотреть, но и себя показывают! Присоединяйся к нашему "Обществу ну очень открытого типа"!

----------


## синичечка

*Курица*,
 спасибо  :flower:

----------


## Раюшка

> Мне 22 года.





> я работаю в школе для детей с нарушением интеллекта руководителем вокально-хореографического ансамбля, вот уже 7,5 лет


?????

----------


## Марья

> Если Марья меня слышит...Марьюшка ты рассказывала, что вы справились в свое время с приступами сына. Мы занимаемся по методике «Бутейко», но столько сил и «крови вытекает» во время ночных приступов...Благословенным считаю каждый день, когда мы не болеем. Поделись, а вдруг и нам поможет тот рецепт?


рецепта как такового нет... В два года моему сыну поставили диагноз - бронхиальная астма и предложили оформляться на инвалидность. Кроме этого у нас был аллергический коньюктевит, аллергический отит, аллергический дерматит уже на уровне псориаза, дисбактериоз (собственно, из-за него весь этот букет и расцвел)... А еще до этого мне предлагали обливать ребенка ледяной водой, да и по рассказам деревенских старух я слышала про этот метод... Но мне всегда даже представить это было жутко. А потом, в один прекрасный момент, я представиласебе, что у меня вырастет детина 196 см. ростом и всю жизнь будет ходить с баллончиком. И вот это отмело все жалости. Мы пришли из садика, я в ванной налила ведро ледяной воды, сыну сказала, что мы идем играть в Деда Мороза, поставила его на скамеечку, громко сосчитала"раз, два, три" и опрокинула это ведро на двухлетнего ребенка. Он сначала задохнулся, потом разревелся, а потом раздурелся так, что я просто поражалась - насколько сильное возбуждение у ребенка. Но уже в эту ночь он спал без одышки. На утро все болячки псориазные побледнели, через два дня совсем сошли, зуд исчез. 
До пяти лет ЕЖЕДНЕВНО мы обливались ледяной водой. Свекровь меня называла фашисткой, грозила в суд подать, мой отец меня просто материл в семь этажей. Но больше ни одной таблетки мы не съели и ни разу не заболели. Самое трудное было выдержать первое время одну и ту же картину. Идем из садика, а он забегает вперед меня и умоляюще заглядывая в глаза выпрашивает: "Мамочка, я буду хорошим мальчиком, я буду тебя всегда-всегда слушаться, я буду игрушки собирать,, только не надо в Деда Мороза играть..." Блин, до сих пор как вспомню - комок к горлу... Поэтому я старалась это мучение для него сократить минимально. Заходим домой, раздеваю, бегом в душ, открываю воду, чтобы протекла как следует. Подставляю ведро... Потом раздеваю до трусиков (он уже ревет), хватаю в охапку и в ванну. Опять громко "РАз, два, три" (чтоб испуга не было) и резко ведро опрокидываю... Потом он привык и уже сам меня уговаривал :"Мам, давай, я две конфетки съем и мы два раза обольемся" Потом он и свекровку заставлял его обливать, когда без меня у нее ночевал, и в деревне мой отец сам обливал его водой, где аж лед плавал. Со временем все увидели - насколько это эффективно. А когда он в первом классе на Новый год за три дня съел 7 кг. мандаринов и даже ни разу не чихнул, я поняла. что я ребенка вылечила.
Правила: обливать нужно часа за 4 до сна. Возбуждение после обливания очень сильное - уснуть не сможет. Обязательно нужно ставить на какую-то подставочку, чтобы ступни ни минуты не были в ледяной воде - иначе переохлаждение и почки посадите. Обязательно говорить какую-то одну и туже фразу, чтобы ребенок внутренне приготовился и не испугался.. Ни в коем случае, не позволять себя уговорить, пробить на жалость. Он должен это вопринимать как... ну зубы почистить... Иначе, слзы не кончатся никогда. Ведро опрокидывать одним махом, не "поливать", иначе опять переохлаждение обеспечено...
Кстати, этот способ рекомендую не только астматикам, но и взрослым аллергикам...

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Подтверждаю! Тимоша - такой славный парень, я его люблю. Красивый, статный пацан нарос :Aga:

----------


## Djazi

> играть в Деда Мороза


Марьяша, а ты сама обливаешься тоже? И ещё вопрос: а после обливания , что?- быстро в полотенце и вытираться или как?

----------


## Марья

> Марьяша, а ты сама обливаешься тоже? И ещё вопрос: а после обливания , что?- быстро в полотенце и вытираться или как?


меня самой хватило только на два раза...:smile: после обливания быстро в махровую простыню... Растираться не обязательно - и без того ощущение жары. Здесь важен не эффект закаливания, а эффект шока. Наши надпочечники только в шоковом состоянии выбрасывают какую-то фигню, которая и стимулирует весь организм на борьбу с болезнью. Почему во время войны солдаты фактически не болели простудными заболеваниями? а ведь и в ледяной воде, и в окопах мерзли... Все именно из-за постоянного состояния шока организм сопротивлялся, мобилизовал все свои ресурсы. Ведро ледяной воды на голову,когда "Аааахх", кажется, что сердце заходится, это секундный шок для того, чтобы надпочечники заработали...
Кстати, уж сколько лет не обливаемся, а до сих пор Тимоха ни разу не грипповал, ни разу ангины не было (тфу-тьфу-тьфу). Простуды случались, но стоит только температуре подняться, он сам идет в ванну, ведро воды шарах на голову - 5 минут и никакой температуры...

----------


## Ксю-ша

> Рада встрече на любимых страницах! Ксю, продолжаю верить в то, ЧТО НИЧТО НЕ СЛУЧАЙНО!Милости просим!


 :Vah:   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ксю-ша

> А когда он в первом классе на Новый год за три дня съел 7 кг. мандаринов и даже ни разу не чихнул, я поняла. что я ребенка вылечила.


ты молодец, Мариш! И мы будем молодцами.  :Aga:  Спасибо тебе, идем на свет!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Чаю себе заварила, конфетки припрятанные достала


Привет, Ксюша!Распологайся поудобнее и конхфетками припрятанными-то угощай: я страсть как сладкое люблю!
 А ещё люблю сильных женщин, и судя по твоим постам , ты попадёшь в число моих фавориток!
Удачи!

----------


## Ксю-ша

> Привет, Ксюша!Распологайся поудобнее и конхфетками припрятанными-то угощай: я страсть как сладкое люблю!


Забирайте все! И на здоровье!  :flower:  И никогда больше мне не отдавайте, не угощайте и не предлагайте даже! :biggrin: тем более на ночь  :Oj:

----------


## KAlinchik

> тем более на ночь


Ты , главное, Ксюш, после 6-ти вечера не ешь!Можно после 7-ми:biggrin:

----------


## alevtino4ka

Добрый день всем форумчанам! :flower: 
Меня зовут Алевтина или просто Алечка! Мне 43 года, я замужем и у меня двое детей, сын Артём (17 лет) и дочь Олеся (19 лет). Я работаю в школе учителем математики уже 20 лет, и последние два года, по совместительству, организатором детского движения. Праздники для детей любила устраивать всегда, наверное, поэтому мне и доверили организаторство. Школа для меня - вторая жизнь, даже можно сказать - главная! В подготовке различных мероприятий приходится много сочинять всяких сценок, писать сценарии, что-то переделывать, что я и делаю с большим удовольствием! Вместе с детьми прыгаю, бегаю, пою, пляшу, а иногда и в качестве "клоуна" приходится быть!:biggrin: Сама участвовала в конкурсе "Самый классный классный", несколько раз готовила детей для участия в районном КВНе (выходили на первое место всегда!), а уж сколько провела школьных и классных мероприятий, просто не счесть.Но мне это нравится! В душе я романтик! Наверное, поэтому главным увлечением, а скорее, неотъемлемой частью моей жизни стали путешествия. Где я только не побывала за свою жизнь! А ещё в минуты особого вдохновенья я пишу стихи. Развожу цветы дома и в школе, обожаю двух своих персидских кошек. Самое главное - люблю общаться с друзьями!Надеюсь, что здесь я найду новых друзей! Мне этого очень хочется! (Не верьте, что математики "сухари"!:biggrin: )    Ну что? Принимаете меня?:smile:  :flower:    С уважением, Алевтина!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*alevtino4ka*,
 Что за вопрос, Алечка! :biggrin:
И сразу в отряд учителей, в звёздочку математиков с Людмилкой-оптимисткой! :flower:

----------


## Курица

*alevtino4ka*,
к борьбе за дело развлечений и проведения вечеров готова? Вижу - готова! НАШ человек. В партию ЗАВУЧей(заводных ведущих-учителей) принята! Будь как дома. Поверь, теперь ты на месяц-два КОНКРЕТНО посядешь на наш любимый форум...Так было со всеми(по крайней мере, со многими из нас!)
Присоединяйся к сочинительству(темка "Говорим стихами"),можешь показать своих отпрысков и котусек в "Семейном альбоме", а главное - темки "Отчеты о прведенных..." и "Сценарии..." не обходи стороной!
 :flower:

----------


## alevtino4ka

*pypss*,
*Курица*,
 Спасибо за добрые слова! А на форум я уже помоему подсела! Так здорово! 
И спасибо за подсказки про темки, обязательно там побываю в ближайшее время. Пока я ещё привыкаю к форуму и многое не знаю, поэтому любые подсказки будут кстати!  :Oj:

----------


## Тамада5885

> За знакомство можно вообще-то и принять
> 
> За знакомство!


За знакомство оно конечно не грех. Но только в свободное от работы время. С превеликим удовольствием. :Pivo:

----------


## optimistka17

> Не верьте, что математики "сухари"!





> И сразу в отряд учителей, в звёздочку математиков с Людмилкой-оптимисткой!


Привет, коллега! Как здесь обычно говорят,-респект и уважуха...

----------


## alevtino4ka

*optimistka17*,
 Добренькой ночьки! Ну вот, оказывается и здесь математики водятся!:wink: С коллегами  общаться вдвойне интереснее!  :Ok:

----------


## Милос

о себе

Меня зовут Людмила, вот  почти три месяца бьюсь с нетом:))у нас в деревне с ним только расстройства, вот в городке мне наконец то удалось подключиться к кабельному нету,теперь будет возможность хоть нормально общаться:)))Мне  скоро будет сороковник и я работаю тамадой совсем недавно,но всегда занималась самодеятельностью,ваш сайт-это кладезь идей,опыта!Я просто в  восторге от сайта. столько всего интересного (только мало времени провожу  в нете),а уж сколько по-настоящему талантливых людей!Мне конечно да вас еще далеко, но будем стараться и учиться если позволите у вас.Ну и  вкратце о себе: по специальности  я медицинский работник,точнее фармацевт.работаю в сфере мин.обороны:)))есть такое местечко в Мордовии близ Параскево-Вознесенского женского монастыря:)))где бью родники лечебные...вот в жтом тихом спокойном местечке именуемом Пайгармой живу я.Сначала вела свадьбы у знакомых, потом  стало как-то вроде "получаться" и стали приглашать за деньги,почему бы и нет, мне очень нравится радовать людей.Стало даже немного солировать на праздниках,хотя  раньше только пела в фольклере и хоре:)))Порой мне помогает супруг ,он играет на гармошке,неплохо поет(в нашем городке Рузаевке его зовут "местным Розенбаумом",то ли  от того что он его поклонник или за его репертуар,стиль исполнения,ну и просто нверно похож на него чем-то :)))Кроме ведения торжеств еще начала занятия фотошопом:)))на  торжества делаю этикетки,оформляю альбомы. печатаю картины...ну в этом деле я пока новичок, но многоим нравится,хотя это требует времени,которого  катострофически не хватает:)))воспитываю если так можно сказать в свободное от основной и дополнительной работы время двух детей,родились в один день с разницей только в 13 лет,так что я еще  и "молодая мама".Вот наверно ,кратенько.....:)))Ну а с нетом придется наверно еще мне много разбираться что к чему,я еще в этом деле "чайник":)))

----------


## Тамада5885

> о себе
> 
> Кроме ведения торжеств еще начала занятия фотошопом:)))на  торжества делаю этикетки,оформляю альбомы. печатаю картины........:)))Ну а с нетом придется наверно еще мне много разбираться что к чему,я еще в этом деле "чайник":)))


Ну как говорится все мы когда-то начинали чайниками. А как с фотошопом? Этикетки на шампанское делаешь? 
Отсылаю парочку заготовок, может пригодится. Я на свадьбах устраиваю аукцион разыгрываем специально оформленую бутылку шампанского.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Милос*,
*Тамада5885*,

 :Vah: 
АФИГЕТЬ! 
Какие талантливые у нас новички!
 :Tu:  а я тока язычком-язычком умею....мАроженА и пенку скофейка слизывать!kuku

----------


## Тамада5885

*pypss*,
 :tongue:

----------


## optimistka17

> слизывать!


 А думала у нас тут только геологи слизывать умеют... Видно ошибалась ....

----------


## Курица

*Милос*,
*Тамада5885*,
 Проходите, располагайтесь! Давайте вместе отогреваться у костерка общения - впереди такие холоооодные осенние ночи!

----------


## Милос

Спасибо огромное,письмо получила,скачиваю:)))я тоже провожу аукцион фамильной водочки,обладающей особыми свойствами:))))могу прислать свои образцы,я делаю еще и в ворде этикетки используя рисунки и клипарт.

----------


## Милос

[QUOTE=pypss;1527326]*Милос*,
*Тамада5885*,

 :Vah: 
Какие талантливые у нас новички!


До таланта нам,ой как далеко!это не всем дано,на этом форуме вот уж действительно есть по настоящему яркие и  талантливые :Aga:  по крайней мере есть с кого брать пример,будем учиться хорошему,если вы не против.Если нужна помощь в оформлении открыточек,этикеточек,поможем,чем можем:smile:

----------


## Gloriya

Ну вот и я решила написать о себе. :smile:
Меня зовут Оксана, 28 лет, замужем, сын Богданчик (скоро три года). Усе.:smile:

Закончила культпросвет училище. Специальность: дирижер самодеятельного хора и организатор КДД( культурно-досуговой деятельности).
Сейчас учусь в пединституте на 4 курсе. Будущий учитель начальных классов.
В ресторанном бизнесе уже лет 8. Работаем в ресторане, вдвоем с мужем. Он музыкант, я пою. На форуме обитаю давно, но больше на музыкальном.
Среди вас уже около года, наверное. Сейчас очень сложно найти ведущего без музыки. У нас по крайней мере. Все ведущие со своей музыкой, пришлось вспоминать старую специальность. :smile:

Учусь у вас, дорогие. Вы очень талантливы и не жадные, а это в наше (простите) жлобское время ОЧЕНЬ ценно. 

Огромное вам спасибо за множество идей.
К сожалению, у меня очень слабенький интернет и я не могу много закачивать. Но если кому-то нужны будут минусовки или нарезки или что-то еще связанное с музыкой - обращайтесь, вам грех отказать.

Еще мой муж может делать нарезки, у нас есть своя "мини-студия".

Спасибо что вы есть. Примите меня в вашу дружную семью. 

P.S. Надеюсь когда инет будет поживее - смогу больше помочь любимому форуму.

Люблю вас.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Примите меня в вашу дружную семью.


Ксюша! Что за вопрос! Ты ж принята уже давно, просто распологайся у нас поудобней!

----------


## ИРЭНА

Здравствуйте все: старейшины форума и новички!!! Меня зовут Ирина, живу в Шимске Новгородской области, со школьной скамьи участвовала в разных культурных мероприятиях, как в школе, так и в районном Доме культуры, люблю петь и веселится, а с недавних пор и веселить людей! Играла в КВН, занималась танцами, ходила в театральный кружок. Мой первый опыт по составлению сценария был в 1996 года, когда я собрала материал, обобщила и подготовила сценарий на свою собственную свадьбу, которую провели свидетели. Потом была свадьба сестры... Устраивала небольшие поздравления для коллег по работе (пишу стихи), ну а потом пошло-поехало: новогодние корпоративки в узком кругу, затем пошире... и наконец, "доросла" до проведения свадеб и юбилейных вечеров. Этот форум просто кладезь информации!!! Какие вы все МОЛОДЦЫ!!! Я рада присоединиться к вам!!! Чем смогу, поделюсь от всей души!!! Всем удачи и процветания!!! :smile:

----------


## optimistka17

Рады видеть новичка...
Надеемсяя, что ты к нам надолго... Успеешь проявить себя...

----------


## Самаряночка

Рады всем новичкам! Добро пожаловать! :Ok:

----------


## интра

ВСЕМ огромный привет!
Меня зовут Наташа. Закончила (давно) Харьковский авиационный институт, но в душе всегда была артистка.С детства проявляли активность и была заводилой. 
Замужем уже 20 лет, сыну скоро 18. А "пионерский задор" всё не проходит!
:smile:
В "свадьбы"пришла так: думала,гадала, где применить свои организаторские способности и умение красиво говорить, да еще подзаработать в свободное от работы время... Вот и придумала:попробую стать ведущей. Первая свадьба - моей сестры (9 лет назад). Прошла хорошо. Я поверила в свои силы и дала объявление в газету(во! наглая!), так и начала. Как в анекдоте -"А я много и не брала..." Сценарий собрала из чего пришлось. Но всегда старалась и сейчас стараюсь находить новое и интересное,  "примеряю" всё на себя ( "А мне бы понравилось?").
Сейчас уже многие "передают" меня своим друзьям, горжусь этим, но... Всегда хочется что-то изменить и добавить. И ваши идеи на сайте, на который я наткнулась чисто случайно, роясь долго в Инете, просто СУПЕР! 
НИЗКИЙ всем поклон, большого счастья и творческих успехов! 
Давайте дружить и меняться мнениями, материалами и позитивом!
С БОЛЬШИМ УВАЖЕНИЕМ, Наталья.

----------


## KAlinchik

*интра*,
 привет! :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

> Давайте дружить и меняться мнениями, материалами и позитивом!


Только - за! :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> Давайте дружить и меняться мнениями, материалами и позитивом!


Наталья! Ты ,надеюсь , успела понять какая у нас здесь добрая и хорошая атмосфера... Об одном хочу предупредить,-Форум затягивает почище любого наркотика... 
Это вполне дружеское предупреждение... А меняться? Да пожалуйста.. А что у тебя есть? Выставляйся,-проставляйся...

----------


## Курица

> Как в анекдоте -"А я много и не брала..."


*Интра*, что за анекдот?Начнем с ответа на этот вопрос - "проставление идей"...

----------


## интра

Привет всем! Что Форум затягивает, это точно!!!
Анекдот "А я много и не брала..." пошленький, но с "идейно -смысловой нагрузкой".
Возвращается жена с курорта, а у ней полный чемодан денег.Муж в шоке:"Откуда деньги?" Жена:"А я подзаработала" Муж:"Как?!" Жена:"Проституцией..." Муж:"Да я бы за тебя и гроша ломаного не дал!" Жена:"А я много и не брала!" 
Насчет проставляйся - согласна, немного крапала в темах Игры и Конкурсы и Сценарии, но особо нечем блеснуть. Может, такое примете:
"ГАРЕМ"
Наряжаю 1 парня в арабского шейха (почему не в султана?- нет чалмы, а шейха костюмировать проще).Его реквизит:белый шифоновый см 50-60 шарф, надевается  на голову, сверху заплетенная в косичку из тесемок фигня (типа венок) - смотрится отдаленно напоминающее арафатку, темные с/з очки, чётки в руки и на пояс длинный шифоновый (или можно из другой ткани) пояс см 20 шириной, завязывается 2 раза вокруг талии и концы шарфа-пояса ещё и свешиваются.
Девчонок чел.5 - это его жены. Их реквизит:"повязки" на лицо (берется платок  40х40см из шифона, их продают как шейные платочки, складывается по диагонали , получается двойной треугольник, прикладываете к лицу и в районе ушей пришиваете шляпную резинку, концы платочка свешиваются с двух сторон). На бедра завязываем по типу парео яркие длинные шифоновые "юбки" (отрез шифона 100смх140см, обработать края)."Повязка" и юбка-парео должны гармонировать.
Всё надевается поверх их одежды, т.к. считаю, что не все хотят влезать в трАпочки от тамады и люблю, чтобы мои костюмы не были "местоёмкими", но должны создать иллюзию выражаемого действия.
Одев героев, созываю гостей и говорю, что молодоженов приехали поздравить неожиданные гости из соседней восточной страны. Встречаем:
-Зульфия (под восточную музыку типа "Боро-Боро" выбегает первая участница),
-Зухра, - Фатима, -Лейла  и самая любимая - Гюльчитай (у-цы становятся полукругом) и собственной персоной - арабский шейх Абу Али .............(имя участника), который хочет поздравить молодых и сказать небольшую речь на своем родном языке. Я буду переводить его слова. (Участник по выданной мной карте читает свои слова)
Далее переводилка, придумала сама. 
1. Салям алейкум, аксакалы!  ----- Здравствуйте, уважаемые гости!
2. Шлёпас тупас тьму таракань. -------- Я прибыл издалека.
3. Алахай малахай секс-бомбы султан-акы гарем! -----Со мной мое любимые жёны.
4. Дайкос алкоголис мучачо супер-пупер растранжирус  фейерверк.
----- Хочу поздравить молодых с таким  знаменательным и торжественным событием!
5. Мало-мало стажёры! ---Молодожёны!
6. Алаверды предки-джан и ком со ми альма матер.-----Уважайте родителей и не забывайте отчий дом!
7. Акынас будес бамбуча, урюк мани до фига! ----Всем гостям желаю красивой жизни и много денег!
8. Шах и сатана! ----- Муж и жена!
9. Не хилос бицепс, персил рафаэлло, и трах ти бе дох! ------Вам желаю крепкого здоровья, огромного счастья и большой любви!
10. Халва! --- Сладко!
(текст делала, чтобы слова были легко узнаваемые и читаемые, да и то не всегда талантливые участники попадаются - мямлят, заикаются). Слова перевода говорю чётким беспристастным голосом диктора.)  
Когда молодые поцелуются, я говорю, что шейх приготовил им подарок. Тут 2 варианта:
1. Гарем танцует танец живота.  
2. Показывают композицию "Статуя любви".
Затем аплодисменты, бла-бла-бла, фото с гаремом и шейхом и провожаем под бурные аплодисменты.
Прошу принять мой вклад в копилку ваших наработок.:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

[QUOTE=интра]Прошу принять мой вклад в копилку ваших наработок.
__________________[Молодец! Продолжай дальше в том же духе...

----------


## swinging

Опа!
А это как?



Чудеса!
Удачи!

----------


## optimistka17

> Опа!
> А это как?


Так я ж толстая... Значит два...:biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Вета

> Девчонок чел.5 - это его жены. Их реквизит:"повязки" на лицо (берется платок  40х40см из шифона, их продают как шейные платочки, складывается по диагонали , получается двойной треугольник, прикладываете к лицу и в районе ушей пришиваете шляпную резинку...


На ткань, вместо резинок, я пришила маленькие заколочки-"крабики". Девушкам остаётся только приколоть их к волосам.
Спасибо. Вам, очень интересно! :flower:

----------


## Вета

> Ну как говорится все мы когда-то начинали чайниками. А как с фотошопом? Этикетки на шампанское делаешь? 
> Отсылаю парочку заготовок, может пригодится. Я на свадьбах устраиваю аукцион разыгрываем специально оформленую бутылку шампанского.


Можно тоже напроситься на парочку заготовок. Только начинаю осваивать фотошоп. Заранее благодарна.  :flower: 
annacher70@mail.ru

----------


## Инна Р.

> Чудеса!


Я такое уже не раз наблюдала:biggrin:

----------


## insuminka

Привет, дорогие форумчане! Да уж затягивает к вам просто жуть! Просыпаюсь- спешу заглянуть,вечерами муж спрашивает:"Будешь спать с леп-топом?" Катастрофа!
Думаю,что пора что-то о себе рассказать.
Итак, родилась на Украине в городе Артёмовск,третьей дочкой у папы-музыканта и мамы-библиотекаря.С детства слушала папин любимый джаз и чтение маминых сказок. Позже,когда меня спрашивали:" кем я хочу стать",отвечала-"Аллой Пугачовой!"( Увы не сбылось,как родилась Лернер, так и осталась- муж оказался однофамильцем,но это совсем другая история)В нашей семье, сколько себя помню, всегда устраивали театрализованные дни рождения с песнями,танцами,"цыганями",помните,"Цыгане шумною толпою по Бессарабии кочуют"?Так вот одна сестра декламировала, а другая водила меня на папином ремешке,переодетую в мамину шубу,как-буд-то я медвежонок. наверное поэтому в школе я тоже любила заниматься"культмассовой работой".Позже,переехав в Днепродзержинск, поступила в днепропетровский Культпросвет,работала во Дворцах культуры руководителем детских вокальных ансамблей, а потом меня позвали работать в Центр детского творчества культорганизатором.Вот тут всё и началось с ведения концертов и детских массовок у ёлки.А потом пошло-поехало:вечера "Кому за 30" и в конце-концов моя первая свадьба у дочки какой-то маминой знакомой.А помните ещё было такое нововведение в ЗАГСах? когда молодым во время обрядов пели песни?Так вот мой папа был руководителем капеллы бандуристов и мы под эти банДУРЫ пели "Мы желаем счастья вам" И смех и грех! Позже познакомилась со своим мужем, который одним из первых в городе вёл дискотеки и был одновременно тамадой.И мы вместе начали "халтурить".Когда переехали в Германию,даже не мечтали,что будем этим заниматься и вдруг,о чудо,через месяц после переезда, нас попросили провести свадьбу прямо в общежитии для переселенцев.Тогда,ещё7лет назад, у нас на Украине, ещё не было никаких костюмов и когда у нас спрашивали есть ли у нас костюмы, мы не могли понять о чём они говорят,а здесь в Германии,всё это уже давно было в разгаре.Ну вот а теперь у меня столько костюмов, что соседи побуркивают( в нашем доме по стечению обстоятельств живут только русские), что я захламила весь дах своими шмотками,кажный Flohmarkt(барахолка) мой(я).Вот уже 4-й год мы делаем детские новогодние утренники ( и это моя любимая форма деятельности), вечера,юбилеи и изредка свадьбы.Живём в маленьком городке и у нас,к сожалению, практически нет единомышленников,мои сёстры,наши дети, да парочка подружек.С мужиками вообще большая напряжонка. А вы здесь все такие классные, чудные, чуткие, отзывчивые,"шо я просто в захвате".Завидую всем розово-голубой завистью,кто имеет единомышленников и хороших музыкантов и певцов, а мы тут варимся в своём соку,тоска зелёная! Правда с вами стало веселей и поддержка от вас мощнейшая!!!Спасибо вам всем! Чё-то я всё пишу и пишу,хотела коротко и ясно, а получилось как всегда... :Vah: может не примете меня такую болтливую :Vah: 
Хотите за то, что заставила вас так долко меня терпеть расскажу пошлый анекдот?:tongue:
Сейчас попробую ещё песни-переделки послать,может вам понравится:wink:

----------


## optimistka17

> может не примете меня такую болтливую
> Хотите за то, что заставила вас так долко меня терпеть расскажу пошлый анекдот?


Это ты что, такими вопросами решила нам всем проверку на вшивость устроить? ... Ну и ну...

----------


## insuminka

Ну не такой уж он и пошлый,:wink: просто вчера рассказали и я смеялась как ненормальная.:biggrin:Ой,Оптимисточка, а ты чего так поздно не спишь?:redface:

----------


## optimistka17

> Ой,Оптимисточка, а ты чего так поздно не спишь?


Это все потому, что мне больше не надо утром рано вставать и мчаться на работу в школу...

----------


## Анатольевна

Здравствуйте!
Признаюсь честно, попала сюда совершенно случайно - искала минус. Смотрю - на главной странице раздел "Для ведущих". Ну, если приглашают, неудобно ж отказаться! Зашла, а тут!!! Вот где люди, которые поймут и не скажут:"А что тут тяжёлого - то, ты ж не вагоны разгружаешь?" 
Часа три просто читала, практически с открытым ртом. Потом слегка пришла в себя и решила зарегистрироваться, т.к. стало обидно, что не видно ссылок и фотографий.
Здесь такая добрая атмосфера, и я надеюсь, что смогу не только черпать информацию для себя, но и окажусь в чём - то полезной сама.
Меня зовут Инесса, мне 39 лет, живу в г.Петропавловск( Казахстан). В нашем небольшом городе на каждые 100 человек проходится, наверное, по три тамады. Конкуренция ооочень большая.
По образованию я - учитель музыки, но ни дня по специальности не работала. С 9 до 23 лет занималась в танцевальном ансамбле, отсюда, видимо, и неискоренимая тяга к публичным выступлениям. 
Сколько лет я работала на банкетах у друзей и родственников бесплатно - сейчас и не вспомню. А официально (в т.ч. и за деньги) - уже 7 лет. Не надо думать, что я уделяю особое внимание материальной стороне вопроса, просто это тоже немаловажно, т.к. постоянно приходится обновлять реквизит, фонограммы, "рабочую" одежду.
Буквально втолкнула меня в наш местный "шоу - бизнес" моя хорошая подруга - соседка, она тоже тамада. Приходила ко мне писать сценарии, обсуждать конкурсы, и постоянно вопрошала: "Доколе? Доколе ты, Инесса Анатольевна, будешь работать на чужого дядю? Бери микрофон и иди в массы!"
А я боялась. Боялась, что пойдёт что - то не так, не по сценарию, что не смогу завладеть вниманием людей, да много чего боялась. Спасибо подруге, не прошло и двух лет, как её методичное капание мне на мозги возымело действие.
Первое время всё та же подруга поддерживала советами, да ещё и "своего" музыканта я встретила практически сразу.
Позиционирую себя как "поющая ведущая"(не певица!!!), оформила себя как ИП.
Много лет я искала такую работу, на которую не надо ходить каждый день к восьми утра. Таки нашла!!! И люблю её, несмотря на все трудности.
Надеюсь, примете меня в своё братство.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Меня зовут Инесса,


Добрый день! Еще не познакомилась с вами, Инесса, но уже перед вами провинилась - раскритиковала ваше имя, в другой темке, по поводу никак с вами не связанным, поэтому прошу прощения и надеюсь, вам у нас понравится! :flower:

----------


## Очарование

> Форум затягивает почище любого наркотика...


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 

Поэтому, милости просим-всем рады!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Много лет я искала такую работу, на которую не надо ходить каждый день к восьми утра. Таки нашла!!! И люблю её, несмотря на все трудности


О! Еще одна родственная душа!
Распологайся поудобней, общаться будем!

----------


## Анатольевна

*innca*,



> раскритиковала ваше имя


Само имя Инесса или ник Анатольевна? Не видела, не читала, но интересно, по какому поводу, не подскажете?

*Очарование*
*KAlinchik*,
Спасибо!

----------


## Раюшка

> Само имя Инесса или ник Анатольевна?


Просто бывает так, что имя человека невольно ассоциируется с обладателем этого имени. Инночку одна из наших форумчанок назвала Инессой (перепутала имя), а Инна написала, что имя Инесса у неё ассоциируется со взбалмошной, капризной  девицей - просто Инночка в жизни пересекалась пару раз именно с такими обладательницами имени Инесса...:biggrin: Но к тебе (можно на "ты", у нас тут так все общаются), это ни в коей мере не относится, поэтому Инночка и поспешила "признать свою вину чистосердечно".:biggrin:

(Иннчик, не будешь меня ругать за то, что я вместо тебя влезла и объясняю? :flower: )

Так что, Инесса Анатольевна, располагайся поудобнее и люби нас покрепче!:smile:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Так я ж ........... Значит два...



Минуточку!!!! Хороших людей просто всегда много, и мы очень добрые, мягкие (во всех смыслах этого слова):biggrin:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Раюшка*,



> имя Инесса у неё ассоциируется со взбалмошной, капризной  девицей


А, ну это не про меня - я белая и пушистая! :Aga:  А за других - снимаю с себя всякую ответственность!
 Может, я немного не в тему, но, видимо, не одна Инна встречала по жизни взбалмошных и капризных Инесс, потому что как книгу какую ни возьму, что ни Инесса - так стервь последняя. :Vah: 
В принципе, я сама очень долго училась представляться полным именем, пока не поступила в институт. Там меня стали звать Инесской - понравилось. Старые друзья до сих пор так и зовут.

----------


## Инна Р.

> А, ну это не про меня - я белая и пушистая!


Рада, что ты не обиделась! (Раюш, спасибо!) Бум дружить!:smile:

----------


## Анатольевна

*innca*,
Я вообще, в принципе, не особо обидчивая, а если обижаюсь, то совсем по другому поводу. Надеюсь, из - за имени ты не будешь относиться ко мне предвзято.:smile:

----------


## tatusya

Как и говорила раньше- 18.09.08 состоялась встреча Днепропетровска и Тореза- Татуси и Олилеоны.Мы встретились, наболтались, масса впечатлений, воспоминаний о Песчаном.Одно огорчает- у меня начался ремонт.Но надеюсь, что после ремонта обязательно встречусь с Оптимисткой(как она обещала). И вот наше фото.
[IMG]http://*********ru/295228.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Инна Р.

> Надеюсь, из - за имени ты не будешь относиться ко мне предвзято.


Ни в коем случае не буду!  :flower:  Я  понимаю - не имя красит человека, а человек имя:biggrin:!

----------


## optimistka17

> надеюсь, что после ремонта обязательно встречусь с Оптимисткой(как она обещала).


Да так и будет Не пройдет и полгода...
Наталья! А информацию о встрече ,пожалуй логично помещать по-прежнему в теме "Место встречи изменить нельзя..."

----------


## vovik-olga

Здравствуйте форумчане!!! Наконец то я нашла эту темку. 
Меня зовут Ольга. я не работаю ведущей, просто для своей семьи делаю небольшие игровые паузы. После одного неудачного юбилея (когда все упились и вспомнить нечего) моя мама решила делать небольшие игровые моменты. гости стали привыкать. а теперь если скоро праздник они идут к нам и просят (практически требуют) сделать праздник незабываемым. я продолжаю ее начинания. мама работает бухгалтером, а я сметчиком. наши с ней профессии даже близко не стояли рядом с тамадой. да и рабочий день начинается в 8 а заканчивается в 5. и приходится искать новенькие книжки с играми, что то выбирать и делать. и каждый раз не знаем понравится что то или нет. 
в конце ноября у моей дорогой свекрови юбилей. я хочу сделать ей подарок, провести весело юбилей. а все что у меня есть уже давно все надоело. вот я и прошу вашей помощи. 
Немного почитала ваш форум и увидела здесь много очень хороших, добрых людей. а самое главное отзывчивых. для которых чужая проблема их проблема. 
Благодарю всех тех кто уже отозвался на мою просьбу!!!! ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО.

----------


## ЖасМи

Доброго времени суток. Разрешите представиться. Моё имя Жанна. В этот бизнес я пришла случайно, но закономерно. Ещё в юности энергетика у меня била ключом. Я была председателем совета дружины, в комсомоле я отвечала за культурно- массовый сектор. Потом эта деятельность как- о потерялась в моей жизни. В ноябре 2006 года я заключила договор с одной ведущей - тамадой в своей фирме "ФЕЯ" на организацию и проведение новогодней ночи в одном из ресторанов нашего города. Но так получилось, что этот заказ пришлось выполнять мне. Так в первый раз я организовывала свой первый праздник. Но активно, с командой я начала работать где-то год назад. Я преклоняюсь перед работой коллег, которые весь праздник "несут" на своих плечах. Я так не работаю. У нас команда, где каждый выполняет свою работу. Видеооператор не только снимает и монтирует фильм, но и убирает "Ляпы" работы ведущего и звукоря, а также собирает материал для презентационных фильмов. Звукооператор - это Бог и Магистр восприятия праздника. Это вокал, профессиональный звук, который работает как в музыкальных блоках, так и в сценарии, это свет, это обеспечение технического райдера артистов. У меня никогда не болит голова по поводу микрофонов, фоновой музыки, минусовок и всему, что связано со звуком и светом. Артисты - это шоу любой программы, это яркое и зрелищное украшение моего сценария. Поэтому без сожаления я уменьшаю свой гонорар, если клиент заказывает артистов. Оформление - этим так же занимается отдельная группа людей, знающая своё дело. Ну и я... Я работаю среди профессионалов, поэтому  то, что у меня нет специального образования, не даёт мне никакой скидки. Мне постоянно приходится совершенствоваться и совершенствоваться. Моё обучение проходило на практике. И очень строгий учитель, он же звукооператор, требовал, чтобы каждый праздник был на УРОВНЕ, т.е. его (а он в бизнесе 18 лет). Порой он отчитывал меня за то, что я вступила только через 2 секунды, как закончилась песня. Он считал, что "ты не просто на 2 секунды потеряла клиента, последний аккорд в теме, которую ты ведёшь ты и должна ставить. Иначе тебе весь вечер придётся не работать, а доказывать, что ты интересна." Было очень тяжело но только в работе и растёт профессиональный уровень. Порой от напряженного графика с ума сходишь, потому что работаем в 3 городах, а ещё "основная" работа в страховой компании, но в самые дорогие слова "весело было, большое спасибо" или "мы такого ещё не видели" всё больше и больше открывают клапанов для нового дыхания. Я обожаю свою работу, мне нравится людям приносить радость, а теперь я рада что нашла этот форум - этот сгусток позитивной энергии. 
И на последок, я хочу привести одну притчу, которую я, кстати, привезла с Украины, приграничный городок ЧОП. 
Когда только что освободившаяся душа прилетела в Преисподню, её сильно заинтересовало что такое РАЙ и АД. Архангел подвёл её к двум дверям, спросил - Что сначала будем смотреть? АД - ответила Душа. Открывается дверь, что она видит - Большой, большой котёл с вкусной едой, у существ, которые скопились у этого котла такие же огромные ложки. Они все ходят есть, но они не могут этого сделать, т.к. огромные размеры ложки не позволяют поесть. Некоторые даже уже так и ушли в беспамятство от голода. "Жёстко" - подумала Душа. 
Открылась дверь во вторую комнату. И что же - опять огромный котёл, существа с огромными ложками. "Ты зачем меня обманываешь, старик?!" - возмутилась она. "Смотри дальше" - спокойно ответил Архангел. И Душа ещё раз пригляделась - существа все улыбаются, сытые, довольные... Они все этими громадными ложками КОРМЯТ  ДРУГ  ДРУГА!
Дорогие мои, находясь на этом форуме, я в РАЮ.

----------


## Очарование

> Разрешите представиться. Моё имя Жанна.


Здравтвуй, Жанна!!!
Добро пожаловать!!!! Очень рады :Aga: 




> Меня зовут Ольга.


Очень приятно Ольга!!!!
Так глядишь, скоро и вольешься в наш коллектив на правах тамады:biggrin:
У многих здесь начиналось с домашних праздников!!! :flower:

----------


## Лина М.

Привет из Киева всем-всем-всем коллегам, единомышленникам, - тем, для кого работа ведущим праздничных мероприятий - не хобби, не "подхалтуривание", не дополнительная нагрузка к основной деятельности, а призвание и миссия в жизни. Миссия, смысл которой сводится к вселению в людей объединящего духа дружбы, взаимной симпатии, оптимизма, бодрости и надежд на лучшее. Спасибо за то, что вы есть. С удовольствием присоединяюсь к вам!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Дорогие мои, находясь на этом форуме, я в РАЮ.


Жанночка, спасибо! потрясающая притча, я раньше её не слышала! :flower:

----------


## Тамада5885

> Так я ж толстая... Значит два...:biggrin::biggrin:


Хорошего Человека должго быть много.... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Тамада5885

> ...... для кого работа ведущим праздничных мероприятий - не хобби, не "подхалтуривание", не дополнительная нагрузка к основной деятельности, .........


А почему бы и нет. Я с 1988 работаю на Приднепровской Ж.Д. Слесарем по ремонту оборудования По вечерам пою в кафе. По субботам больше на свадьбах. Для меня одно другому не помеха.   Работа в кафе и на банкетах, для души. И я сходу не смогу ответить что для меня "основная деятельность..."

----------


## manja

> Жанночка, спасибо! потрясающая притча, я раньше её не слышала!


Мне эта притча тоже очень погравилась... А самое главное как она к месту пригодилась.. Умница :flower:  Жанна :flower:

----------


## Лина М.

*Тамада5885*,
 А я оставила всю другую деятельность. Собственно, ни на что другое у меня и времени теперь нет. Да и желания, если честно. Делаю только то, что лучше всего делать умею.

----------


## ЖасМи

> *Тамада5885*,
>  А я оставила всю другую деятельность. Собственно, ни на что другое у меня и времени теперь нет. Да и желания, если честно. Делаю только то, что лучше всего делать умею.


Молодец! Жить не успеваю, а всё не могу решиться оставить так называемую основную работу. Вот и кручусь из-за нерешительности.

----------


## Лина М.

> Молодец! Жить не успеваю, а всё не могу решиться оставить так называемую основную работу. Вот и кручусь из-за нерешительности.


Я много лет совмещала работу по найму с работой по организации различных мероприятий. Мне всё казалось, что это не серьезно, что это не есть настоящая карьера, что я просто помогаю своим друзьям. Между тем, я переходила с работы на работу, с должности на должность и всё время чувствовала себя не в своей тарелке, понимала, что не могу самореализоваться в полную силу на "дядиной фирме". И вот когда мне стали поступать предлжения от друзей моих друзей организовать корпоративный праздник или юбилей шефа, я ощутила себя по-настоящему востребованной, почувствовала, что жизнь только начинается. А что можт быть лучше, чем любимая работа, которая приносит тебе и успех и славу и приличные гонорары! 
И ушла. Ушла с высокооплачивамой должности пиар-директора в иностранной телекоммуникационой компании. А еще к этому времени ивент-менеджмент выделился в самостоятельный сегмент рынка услуг для бизнеса. Я же, поработав много лет рекламщиком, пиарщиком, отлично знала всё, что требуется для организации хорошего корпоративного мероприятия. Вобщем, сама жизнь меня подтолкнула к этому шагу. И слава Богу!

----------


## KAlinchik

*SONYA_07*,
 Молодец! Люблю решительных женщин! :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> Молодец! Люблю решительных женщин!


Поддерживаю решение.
 Сама в свое время ушла со школы и почувствовала, что жизнь только начинается... Правда , Яна меня всегда стыдит, когда я форумчанкам-училкам советую школу бросить.. Яна сильно переживает, что в конце концов современную ребятню учить будет некому...

----------


## Лина М.

> Сама в свое время ушла со школы и почувствовала, что жизнь только начинается... Правда , Яна меня всегда стыдит, когда я форумчанкам-училкам советую школу бросить.. Яна сильно переживает, что в конце концов современную ребятню учить будет некому...
> __________________


Я с Яной пока не знакома, но вполне с ней согласна. Нет важнее профессии учителя. Если она ощущает, что в этом ее долг, призвание, то и незачем ее отговаривать. На самом деле хороших учителей очень и очень мало. Они на вес золота.

----------


## Лина М.

*KAlinchik*,
Спасибо. Я три дня читаю этот форум. Очень интересно познакомиться, пообщаться. :smile:Но мне кажется пик общения прошел...  :Tu:

----------


## skomorox

*SONYA_07*,
 Яна не работает в школе, вроде - в банке (и не в трёхлитровой:biggrin:)?

----------


## skomorox

> Но мне кажется пик общения прошел...


точно. Все куда-то срулили. Раньше в беседке столько набалтывалось за день, кое-как успевала всё это вечером прочитать. А сейчас - .... народ, куда делись? Электричество с интернетом поотключали у вас за неуплату??????????? :Tu:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Но мне кажется пик общения прошел


У нас пик не проходит, он просто , как и у всех творческих людей: Сегодня на пике, а завтра под пикой!
Но ты ж не дрейфь раньше времени : будет еще послезавтра и мы снова на коне с пикой!:biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Но мне кажется пик общения прошел...


Пик никогда бы и не наступил, если б не подкидывали интересные темы для бесед и не задавали вопросы... Так что, начинайте :flower:  - все откликнутся! правда, сентябрь еще не кончился - а значит, у всех свадьбы, свадьбы! Но передышка скоро!:smile:

----------


## Януська

> А что можт быть лучше, чем любимая работа, которая приносит тебе и успех и славу и приличные гонорары!
> И ушла. Ушла с высокооплачивамой должности


Господи, как же я завидуюююююю.....сама вроде не из робкого десятка, но решиться все никак не могу :((( Хотя уже на последнем просто издыхании совмещаю банк с банкетами :))) 
*SONYA_07*, скажите, а у вас всегда заказов полно? И в низкий и в высокий сезон? Просто что касается сезона лето-осень, я вообще не переживаю, всегда заказы есть, никогда не сижу без дела, а вот зима-весна...вот этот период и напрягает...из-за него и не решаюсь бросить основную работу :(

----------


## Раюшка

А мы вот живём от банкета до банкета, но на так называемую "основную" работу всё равно пока не собираемся... Потому что будет и на нашей улице праздник (а он будет!), посыплются на голову торжества, и тогда встанет ребром другая проблема: отпрашиваться с основной работы (или невозможность уйти с работы в нужное время...).

----------


## Гамаюн

*Раюшка*,
1 июля ушел с основной работы, не жалею ни капельки, но у меня правда всегда запасной вариант есть - такси. К нему кстати наверно придется прибегнуть скоро, октябрь пустой млин. Как отрубило, ни одного даже самого говеного заказика и не сказать чтоб поклевок не было и реклама работает и с кафе народ подсылают, но просто какая то черная полоса пошла срываются даже верняцкие заказы. Видно судьба мине до Нового года баранку покрутить.

----------


## Курица

> Как отрубило, ни одного даже самого говеного заказика и не сказать чтоб поклевок не было и реклама работает и с кафе народ подсылают, но просто какая то черная полоса пошла срываются даже верняцкие заказы.


*Гамаюн*,
 значит - следующая полоса будет белая!!!!! :Aga: Не горюй!!!ТВОИ клиенты еще зреют.А ты пока программы готовь- тут залежи полезных и очень полезных ископаемых! Вот господа геологи подтвердят.Правда???:smile:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Вот господа геологи подтвердят.Правда???


Так они тебе сразу и выцшли из шахты и закричали: Да,да! Они даже головы не подняли - и роють, и роють.:tongue:

----------


## maxcimum

отсутствие заказов - это больное :) У меня на октябрь 1 заказ, на остальные месяцы звонков пока не поступало :cool:

----------


## Анатольевна

> Так они тебе сразу и вышли из шахты и закричали: Да,да! Они даже головы не подняли - и роють, и роють.


Зззатаилисссь...:cool:

----------


## Лина М.

> Господи, как же я завидуюююююю.....сама вроде не из робкого десятка, но решиться все никак не могу :((( Хотя уже на последнем просто издыхании совмещаю банк с банкетами :))) 
> SONYA_07, скажите, а у вас всегда заказов полно? И в низкий и в высокий сезон? Просто что касается сезона лето-осень, я вообще не переживаю, всегда заказы есть, никогда не сижу без дела, а вот зима-весна...вот этот период и напрягает...из-за него и не решаюсь бросить основную работу :(


Просто время окончательного выбора для тебя еще не натсупило. Подожди. 
Но я уверена, что на двух стульях одной попой усидеть невозможно. Раздвоение отрицательно сказывается на качестве и той и другой работы. Для того, чтобы достигнуть наивысших показателей, иметь заказы в любой сезон, надо делу своему отдаваться полностью. У меня нет отходных путей и других источников дохода. Я знаю, что мой успех зависит только от меня. Но я пошла на это осознанно. Я ушла с высокооплачиваемой должности в престижной международной компании и мечтала только о том, чтобы по доходам не отставать от прошлого уровня зарплаты. Но, поверь, за полгода я удвоила этот показатель, а за год и утроила его. И теперь стараюсь превратить свое дело в настоящий бизнес. А что касается "низкого" сезона, я отношусь к нему как к естественной данности в нашей работе. Да, февраль-март - это время, когда мы можем перевести дух, родить какие-то новые идеи для своих ивентов, аккумулировать силы и набраться вдохновения! А без вдохновения наша работа превращается в секс без оргазма. Извините за натурализм:-)

----------


## Лина М.

Конечно, это волнует всех. И, наверное, в маленьких городах такая проблема решается сложнее, чем в крупных. Но! Я уверена: кто хочет, тот добъется. Кстати, а как вы себя рекламируете?? Конечно, лучшая реклама в нашем деле - это слухи. т.е. информация "из уст в уста". 
Но как пишет коллега, настала "черная полоса" без заказов. Так кто что деалет в этом случае?

----------


## Курица

> А без вдохновения наша работа превращается в секс без оргазма. Извините за натурализм:-)


:wink:это- по-нашему...поняяяяятно сразу :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

> сама вроде не из робкого десятка, но решиться все никак не могу :((( Хотя уже на последнем просто издыхании совмещаю банк с банкетами :)))


Яна! Покажи мне хотя бы одного человека из нашего бизнеса, который бы потеряв основную работу и оставшись только на банкетах потерял бы хотя бы копейку материально? Ну не знаю я таких...
Чего ты ждешь я не понимала и понять не могу... Открыть собственный офис и сидеть в Банке, а не в Офисе,-это для меня неразрешимая загадка...

----------


## optimistka17

> настала "черная полоса" без заказов. Так кто что деалет в этом случае?


У меня в конце зимы и весной заказов не было.. Съездила на встречу в Запорожье, в Харьков, в Одессу. У себя народ собрала... Классное было время...Минивстречи форумчан,-это заряд на будущее.. Зато теперь заказов до отвала(по нашим меркам, конечно)

----------


## Януська

> Покажи мне хотя бы одного человека из нашего бизнеса, который бы потеряв основную работу и оставшись только на банкетах потерял бы хотя бы копейку материально?


 Так это смотря какая основная работа была...если учителем, то конечно, тут в материальном плане терять нечего...но согласись в банках несколько другие зарплаты...Да я даже не из-за денег, а из-за стабильности...жила бы одна, не раздумывая решилась бы, но ведь у меня дочка, и я рисковать уже права не имею (я об этом писала уже когда-то)...Вот и побаиваюсь пока...Решила зиму эту пересижу еще в банке, как раз на новогодних корпоративах поднатарею, и к летнему сезону 2009 уйду нахрен с банка ентого!

----------


## maxim4ik77

а я как то не хочу жаловаться на октябрь! - месяц не хуже сентября! по заказам

----------


## vz_event

Пишу нафоруме сообщения, вот решила написать и о себе.
Меня зовут Вероника,23 года. Есть замечательны муж и 2хлетняя лапочка дочка.Работаю ведущей ровно год.
А началось все с розыгрыша мужа на его  30летие. Когда я обзвонила всех его друзей и попросила, если Кирилл будет приглашать их на днюху, отказыватья ссылаясь на разные причины. А в день "х", я заказала ресторан, всех  пригласила, а мужа после работы украли мой папа с братом, одели на глаза повязку и повезли в рестора. Муж был просто в шоке. Но здесь надо отдать должное друзьям, что никто не проговорился! Вечер я провела сама. после этого меня начали приглашать на торжества сначала просто знакомые, а потом по рекомендациям, потом дала рекламу. Сейчс рекламу не даю, благо работы хватает)) 
Безумно рада, что нашла ваш форум!!!! Уже кое-что с него использую..
Девочки ...и мальчики)) Вы самые лучшие ведуще на свете..честно..вы такие молодцы..креативные, умные и не боящиеся внедрять что-то новое...
С уважением Вероничка))

----------


## Януська

Вероника, я немного не по теме, скажи а где такую кепочку прикупила? Мне така позарез нужна, но нигде в городе не нахожу. Может не в тех магазинах смотрю? Может надо в военный магазинах поспрашивать?

----------


## KAlinchik

*Януська*,
 Ян, такие кепи   у нас продают на курортах, в Крыму или на Азове. Если кто-то из твоих знакомых ездит к нам на Украину отдыхать , попроси их привезти: они там на каждом углу...

----------


## vz_event

Янусь вообще яее купила в магазине приколов..Есл у вас такие есть, мож там посмотреть...

----------


## Ильич

> Вероника, я немного не по теме, скажи а где такую кепочку прикупила? Мне така позарез нужна, но нигде в городе не нахожу. Может не в тех магазинах смотрю? Может надо в военный магазинах поспрашивать?


Янусь, такие кепочки есть в Севастоволе 10 уе в Питере - Петровна привозила на Тамадею 3 шт. Так что потереби питерских, помогут.

----------


## optimistka17

> а где такую кепочку прикупила?


А еще в Одессе есть на 7 км... Словом, очередной раз можешь  выразить сожаление, что не попадала на наши встречи...

----------


## evochka2777

Ну вот и я нашла где знакомятся все. Разрешите и мне представиться. Меня зовут Людмила, за 30 лет (хо-хо-хо))), дочь учиться в 11 классе. Живу в Норильске. Работаю на предприятии, работу свою люблю. Но нет в ней куража и задора. Началось с того, что юбилеи и прочие праздники готовила для своих друзей, очень нравилось и мне и друзьям.) Потом все праздники в своем кругу «закончились», а душа требовала праздника. Года полтора назад решила попробовать заняться проведением свадеб, что мне приносит много позитивных эмоций, кураж и задор. С тех пор и провожу, пытаюсь самосовершенствоваться, читать периодику, учиться. Нашла ваш форум – кладезь идей и новинок, талантов и просто отзывчивых людей. Теперь если выгонять будете, так и знайте – не уйду!!!))) Если серьезно, очень рада познакомиться со всеми вами, дорогие форумчане!

----------


## Раюшка

*evochka2777*,
 Люда, а почему ник такой?

----------


## evochka2777

*Раюшка*,
 В былые очень давние времена… когда только компьютеры пошли косяком в каждый дом… я купила тоже эту чудо-машину… Ну так вот, когда встал вопрос, что нужно придумать ник – первое что пришло в голову было – Ева и все разновидности этого имени))) Не совсем оригинальное объяснение получилось. )))

----------


## ellyuzh

*Ильич*,
 А почему страшно-то? Прекрасный возраст! Да и вообще что это - в сравнении с историей Вселенной?

----------


## ellyuzh

*maxim4ik77*,
  Счастливыый! Столько лет уже творишь... ( с хорошей завистью)

----------


## ellyuzh

Набираюсь смелости, воздуху побольше -Уф!!! Разрешите представиться: Эльвира ( а лучше Элечка, а то я на "Эльвиру" -стойку как кобра делаю почему-то). Немножко ознакомилась с вашими эсссе, теперь самой писать даже боязно. Потому что на фоне остальных чувствую себя даже  не "Буратиной" , а его заготовкой...
Родилась на Украине, всю сознательную юность провела на Крайнем Севере - в Магаданской области ( родители по комс. путевке Родине долги отдавали), так что можно сказать за весь свой "флуд" и лишние высказывания  - я уже свое "отсидела" -авансом! (хи-хи).
Ну а дальше- опять Украина, замужества, детки -любимые, жданные, доставались так трудно!
Затем - как за декабристом/за мужем - с Украины - на Урал -в Пермь.(там с ним -талантливым музыкантом (это я в сравненьи-от сохи)развелась)
Училась много где и чему. Работала артисткой ( точнее, как говорила моя средняя -певисткой!). Стали приглашать и в Москву. Так и летала как лягушка-путешественница -Пермь-Москва... ( в процессе был страшный период - погиб мой пятилетний Ленечка - на детской площадке разворачивалась машина. "Умерла" вместе с ним. С оставшейся частью пустой души надо было как то жить. Вытягивала себя наподобие "Мюнхаузена" с помощью старшего сынишки и ( в то время ) младшей Миланки, и моего Эдика( полал мне Бог половинку, чтоб не сломалась, видно). Родила -последнюю -Алинку-Малинку ( сейчас ей 10)).
Предлагали выйти на "большую" сцену- продюссировать -вынуждена была  распрощаться  с мечтой о "великом" - слишком непомерная моральная цена была предложена взамен. (я бы сказала "страшногрязная").
"наступив" на голос - пошла работать режиссером -постановщиком шоу-программ ( благо знала все изнутри, как "Отче наш!"). Работала - зарабатывала-везло -опять "убили"- погиб муж. 
Полгода депрессухи. Жутко.Больно.Плюс народ долбет. ( есть везде "добрые" люди)Хоть паранжу надевай! Считается -раз горе - значит картинка такая- старый плащик, резиновые сапожки и на стакан! Тогда бы поняли/пожалели. Да вот не по мне... Дети жить, пить, есть просят - опять себя вытаскивала -улыбу на весь фейс, мозги -в фокус - и опять работаем!
Вот так и пошло у меня все дальше. Простите, так откровенно наверное не принято, а по другому- как поймете?
А еще я -очень люблю жизнь и друзей. И как все -ненавижу  боюсь предательства. Видите, все обыкновенно. Что еще? Люблю, нет , обожаю -путешествовать, читать и узнавать все новое. И не могу- не помогать! (хотя это действительно неблагодарное дело) Но это уже скорее человеческие заморочки...
Спасибо за понимание. Может , конечно и лишнего ляпнула...сорри! 
Мне у вас-потрясающе уютно и тепло... Примите?! ( с надеждой)

----------


## Януська

Эля, конечно, присоединяйся! Сколько же тебе вынести пришлось! А судя по аватарке ты такая молодая, красивая и вся жизнь еще впереди! И трое детей это - счастье!

----------


## ellyuzh

*Януська*,А я и на самом деле -молодая ( 44 г) и красивая ( местами ))), а уж по утрам! ) Если честно- все от настроения. Как в песне у Вероники Долиной -"...я подкрашусь снаружи , я подстроюсь внутри- и никто мне не даст тридцать три!"( ну или кому сколько захотца!)
Только вот с фото  у меня всегда проблемы- редко получаюсь хорошо. (на телефоне-вообще- "их разыскивает милиция...") Нефотогеничная я! Блин.НО, обаять смогу.

----------


## Марья

> Простите, так откровенно наверное не принято, а по другому- как поймете?


Эля, у нас принято откровенно... Спасибо за нее...(за откровенность) :flower:  Добро пожаловать!!!

----------


## naatta

Эля, ты меня своим рассказом просто шокировала!!! Но ты такая молодец!!! :flower: 
А все потому что:



> всю сознательную юность провела на Крайнем Севере - в Магаданской области ( родители по комс. путевке Родине долги отдавали), так что можно сказать за весь свой "флуд" и лишние высказывания - я уже свое "отсидела" -авансом! (хи-хи).


А я как прочитала эти строки, аж душой воспрянула!!! Ты ж землячка моя здесь единственная!!!
Я сама родилась и всю сознательную золотую молодость и детство провела на Колыме!!! Магаданская область, Сусуманский район, поселок Усть-Хакчан. Потом училась в Магадане. А в Новосибирск перехали в 1993 году в декабре. Родители, отдавшие комсомольский долг вышли на пенсию.
А ты откуда с Нашей Золотой Колымы???

----------


## Nali

Здравствуйте Таланты мира! Позвольте представиться: меня зовут Наталья. Я живу на Камчатке, в славном городе моряков подводников Вилючинске, в который в последнее время так любит ездить наш Президент. Я художественный руководитель Дома Офицеров Флота, который был в 2005 году заново отремонтирован по программе Президента России. Сейчас это лучший культурный Центр в Камчатском Крае и даже за его пределами, с новейшим звуко-техническим оборудованием.  17 лет работаю в культуре, я актриса народного театра, режиссер и ведущая  шоу программ, театрализованных концертов, праздничных  вечеров отдыха. Приходилось даже разрабатывать сценарий и проводить инаугурацию Мэра города. У меня высшее образование. Закончила Санкт-Петербургский гуманитарный университет по специальности "Менеджер социально-культурной деятельности" с красным диплом (не скромно, но правда). Практически без отрыва от творчества, родила на радость себе и мужу двоих детишек: девочку и мальчика, а потом удочерила дочь мужа от первого брака. Так что я мать -"героиня":smile:, мама троих детей. Эта дочка, тоже отличается талантом - эстрадная певица. Довольно неплохо поёт, на международном конкурсе в сочи заняла 3 - место. Но пробиться куда то на большую сцену нам с камчатки очень сложно. Так что пока довольствуемся малым!
 Что еще? Я люблю жизнь, хоть часто она несправедлива, но все плохое воспринимаю как новый урок, если это случилось, значит я должна это пройти, закалиться, может измениться, главное не унывать ведь жизнь - прекрасна, даже тогда когда хочется рыдать в три ручья! Без печали, мы бы не ценили радость, счастье, любовь, которых в этой жизни все таки на чуточку больше, чем горя!
Главный тезис на работе: "Чем будем удивлять?"
 Очень рада со всеми вами познакомиться. Извините что нет фотки, у меня не получается её поставить. Позже дочу попрошу заменить картинку.
 Всем удачи, твоческих побед, успехов, гениальных свершений и ЛЮБВИ!!!!!  :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Курица

*Эля*, поддерживаю* Марью* -спасибо за откровенность.

 Помнишь


> Мне у вас-потрясающе уютно и тепло... Примите?! ( с надеждой)


Помнишь, Пришвин в письме жене писал: "Тот человек, которого ты видишь во мне, конечно, хуже меня, но ты люби, яи я постараюсь стать таким, каким ты меня видишь..." Это я к тому, что у нас(Слава Богу, что я нашла ВАС, уважаемые!!! - в этой нелепой Всемирной, местами липкой-паутине и могу сказать: У НАС!) и правда такая атмосфера, которая дышать помогает, и верить в людей, и "провоцирует" быть лучше, благороднее, нужной людям!!!(не знаю, это ИМХО, но, думаю-почти уверена-что многие подпишутся под этими моими словами...)

----------


## skomorox

*naatta*,



> Ты ж землячка моя здесь единственная!!!


она моя землячка. Я из Перми-и-и-!!!!!!!!!!!! Привет Прикамью моему любимому!!!!!! Привет Эле-Элечке!
 :Ok:  :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> а то я на "Эльвиру" -стойку как кобра делаю



Элечка,  вот я так же делаю стойку когда меня называют "Светой". Так звал меня только один ненавистный мне человек - мой отчим, который сделал мне много гадости. Годы идут, осадок остается. А потом, когда все вокруг зовут Светланой, а очень близкие Светулей, я иногда не понимаю, к кому обратились "Света", потом доходит, что это я и передергивает:smile:

Добро пожаловать  в нашу семью! Спасибо за ваш рассказ о себе! Спасибо, что открыли душу!

----------


## Лучик Дон

Приветик всем форумчанам! Со всеми я знакома заочно, т.к. попав на форум, как и все новички читала...читала...читала... и не могла оторваться. Так как в ноябре 2007 года я стала счастливой мамой :Vah: :smile:, то время читать я находила только ночью. С этого лета вновь влилась в мир праздников и времени вообще не осталось. А так хочется написать, поделиться своим! Так что буду рада если примите в ряды своих. :Oj: 
В рубрике " Кому работа" я писала обращение к украиским ведущим с просьбой помощи. Т.к. муж мой военный - нас переводят из Донецка и Севастополь для прохождения дальнейшей службы. Страшновато как-то начинать всё сначала на новом месте. Но я понимаю, что никто меня ещё совсем не знает и соответственно рекомендовать пока не будет. Чтож, давайте знакомиться!
Зовут меня Елена. Мне 27 лет. (фотку пока вставить не могу, т.к. не получается сжать её до нужных размеров). Праздники провожу с 2006года. По образованию - врач, в душе - тамада! 
Как всё начиналось? Уже после своей свадьбы в 2003 году поняла, что смогла бы провести всё лучше, душевнее, чем сделала приглашённая мной тамада. Да и в генах это. Родители часто выступали на концертах, праздниках ( папина работа обязывала), да и мы, дети, с малых лет узнали, что такое сцена. Папина тётя - актриса Наталья Фатеева, которую, думаю, все знают. И хотя я её в глаза никогда не видела, думаю, гены передались.
Но после своей свадьбы я так ни на что не решилась. Заканчивала мед. институт, да и страха было много. В 2006 году выходила замуж моя сестрёнка. И я вдруг поняла, что смогу! Предложила свою кандидатуру на роль тамады и села творить, писать сценарий. Делала для своих, поэтому получилось всё с душой. Сочиняла сама стихи, переделывала песни, писала сценки. Скажу сразу, что так тамадой я у них на свадьбе и не была ( думаю побоялись новобранца), но в душе моей уже всё было решено. Дала рекламу и получила много заказов. На первом празднике боялась ровно до того момента, пока не вошла в зал. А там, дрожь ушла, я посмотрела на всех гостей, как на родных и поняла: они считают меня профессионалом, не просто доверяют мне свой праздник, но и ждут подсказок, что и как делать. Первая свадьба прошла на ура, а за ней пошли другие. Было конечно разное. Где-то я оставалась довольна собой и праздником в целом, где-то чётко видела свои промахи. Первый сценарий, который до этого считала идеальным, претерпел много изменений, так как стала чувствовать, что нужно людям, а что нет. Да и уровень компаний бывает разный. Научилась "быть своей" в любой компании, раскрепостилась, смогла не просто проводить, а общаться с залом, шутить и помогать людям вносить свой вклад в праздник.
Что умею сейчас? Главное - проживать праздник вместе с людьми, а не просто отбывать время. Пишу стихи, переделываю песни, пою на праздниках. Люблю переодевать гостей и переодеваться с ними сама, выходя в разных образах. Провожу выкуп невесты дома в роли Сердючки. На детские праздники прихожу куклой-гигантом ( ростовая кукла). Это интереснее, чем просто тётя с микрофоном. В новогодние праздники я - Снегурочка и конечно со мной Дед Мороз. Короче - люблю я это!
Вот вроде бы всё. Давайте дружить!
Правда в октябре я немного пропаду ( пока переедем, проведём интернет).
Кстати, нашла я форум не сразу. Вначале попала на форум сайта Тамада Плюс ( там тоже немного оставила след и хочу продолжить общение). Потом увидела, что некоторые ведущие деляться опытом не только с российскими коллегами, а и со своими. И так постепенно вышла на наш форум.
Спасибо большое всем-всем-всем за общение и полезную информацию. Думаю, стану хорошим другом и собеседником!

----------


## Самаряночка

*Лучик Дон*, рады тебя приветствовать! Вливайся!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*ellyuzh*,
А я даже и не знаю, что сказать. Все слова куда-то испарились, да и не к месту они. Одни чувства. Дай бог тебе добра.

----------


## optimistka17

> Т.к. муж мой военный - нас переводят из Донецка и Севастополь для прохождения дальнейшей службы


Леночка! Я в Севастополе отдыхаю много лет Имею там очень близких друзей. Даже была несколько лет назад вживую на свадьбе гостьей. Была удивлена, что у них сплошь и рядом тамада работает не с застолья , а с утра до вечера. То есть ездит с молодыми по памятным местам и выступает экскурсоводом для гостей... А в Севастополе, скажу я вам, есть что посмотреть...Тамаду берут, чтоб развлекала гостей и  те не мешали фотографу видеооператору...

----------


## АБВГДЕЙка

Здравствуйте,уважаемые.
Нашла ваш форум случайно.Зачиталась и осталась))
Разрешите представиться)))Родилась я в прошлом веке,в несуществующей уже стране(((Родители дали мне прекрасное имя Маргарита.Но жизнь штука сложная и по халатности  одной из работниц ЗАГСа мое имя трансформировалось в индивидуально-эксклюзивное РиттА)))Молодые родители подвоха не заметили сразу.Потом поменяли место жительство...и перед школой решили сделать запросы и исправить мне имя.Но справедливость на тот момент была в отпуске,а халатность опять вмешалась в мою судьбу.Итог запроса : имя осталось прежним-эксклюзивным,а вот дату рождения мне подкорректировали))))Написали в дубликате вместо рождена 8 мая - 18 мая))))))У меня теперь др затяжной)))
С такими "пятнами" в биографии я и вступила в сознательную жизнь)))
Эти жизненные казусы повлияли на мою будущую профессию - я стала канцелярской крисой,работающей в паспортной службе)))За 21 год работы  у меня нет ни одной ошибки...и надеюсь не будет)))
Мое отношение к творчеству и вашей работе самое уважительное.Мне это все очень нравится.Сама не веду никогда и ничего.Разве только новый год в своей конторе,где нас 10-15 человек бывает.Помогала всегда в проведении школьных мероприятий,пока учился ребенок.Вот и все)))
Семейное положение - с недавних пор вдова.
Имею 43 года от рождения и единственную недавно засватанную  дочь))
Активная с самого детства:
драм кружок,кружок по фото,
хор кружок,(мне петь охота).
За кружок по рисованью
Тоже все голосовали.
А болтать-то мне когда?
Мне болтать-то некогда(с)
Надеюсь на то,что судьба не повернется ко мне боком и тут я найду обоюдоприятные отношения)))
С уважением,РиttА.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Родители дали мне прекрасное имя Маргарита.Но жизнь штука сложная и по халатности  одной из работниц ЗАГСа мое имя трансформировалось в индивидуально-эксклюзивное РиттА)))


Значит, так тебе пвезло! Ведь кто знает - какой бы ты была, с другим именем? Я верю, что от имени зависит много в характере и даже судьбе человека!:smile:
Вливайся :flower: ! А раз дочь просватана - значит, скоро свадьба, и ты нас нашла подготавливая программу? Или я ошиблась с предположением? В любом случае - у нас тут интересно, оставайся!:smile:

----------


## АБВГДЕЙка

Спасибо за приглашение.
Нет,она засватана еще в июне)))мне просто очень интересно все это)))
Но,не буду кривить душой,когда начнется разговоринг о свадьбе,то возможно и я попрошу у вас советов мешок,кучу рекомендаций и горы инструкций))
А нашла я вас,рассматривая в инете аэродизайн)))так и остановилась для прочитать))

----------


## Курица

> РиttА.


приветствую приятного собеседника(цу), :flower:  друга по счастью(тоже имеецццццца дочь-потенциальная невеста, по несчастью ( сем.полож.)
Оставайся - у нас тепло, светло, и ...мухи не кусают.
:wink: Но- одно НО - почитав нас(ИМХО) - любая тамада(или любой), кроме НАШЕГО - тебе может "пресноватым" показаться, поэтому, Ритта, ты откуда пишешь-то( то есть кто из "наших"- твой потенциальный тамада????
Эк, как я завернула-то! Самой интересно стало!!!:smile:

----------


## АБВГДЕЙка

Взаимно приятно :flower: 
Как много общего у нас :Aga: 
Да я не ищу пока,а только наслаждаюсь :Oj: 
Украинская диаспора форума мне ближе:rolleyes:

----------


## manja

> Вот так и пошло у меня все дальше.


Желаю счастья и добра,
Поменьше горя и печали,
Чтоб светлых дней была гора,
А хмурые — не посещали!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Ритта. привет! да ты оказывается очень интересный и творческий человек. Зашла в твой кабинек, увидела слово незнакомое (к моему стыду): скрапбукинг. тут же в инете разузнала, что это такое есть. Класс! Да декупакж туда же! Фантазия у тебя, значит, богатая, руки золотые. Одним словом в душе художник. Очень рада такому знакомству.

----------


## Курица

> скрапбукинг. тут же в инете разузнала, что это такое есть. Класс! Да декупакж туда же! Фантазия у тебя, значит, богатая, руки золотые.


ИИИИР, приоткрой завесу :Aga: - самой страсть как интересно было, когда в кабинете побывала...
 декупакж -??????????????:eek:
скрапбукинг - ???????????????????:rolleyes:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Скрапбук (англ. Scrapbook) – это декорированный фотоальбом, альбом фотоколлажей. Альбом состоит из отдельных листов, каждый из которых представляет законченную мысль, выраженную фотографиями. Фотоальбом в стиле «скрапбук» отличается от обычного альбома тем, что хранит нечто большее, чем просто фотографии. Классический скрапбук кроме фотографий включает небольшие заметки к фотографиям, а также памятные вещички (билетики, свидетельства, письма и т.д.). 
Поскольку невозможно, да и не имеет смысл, оформлять все фотографии в стиле «скрапбук», то обычно выбирается определенная тема, и к ней подбираются лучшие фото. Например, свадебный альбом, первый год жизни ребенка, каникулы на море и т.д. 
Основная идея скрапбукинга – сохранить фотографии и памятные вещи на длительный срок для будущих поколений. 
Поскольку такие альбомы рассчитаны на длительное хранение, то в этой технике применяются специальные материалы, чтобы со временем не изменилось качество, например, бумага не пожелтела, фотографии не рассыпались и не отвалились, ничего не скукожилось и т.д. 
Скрапбукинг – это, прежде всего, один из видов творчества. Методы и тонкости которого, можно применять при оформлении обычного фотоальбома.

А декупаж - это декорирования любых окружающих тебя предметов( вплоть до стен и потолков)
Работа творческая и для людей с художественным мышлением.

----------


## skomorox

А ещё декупаж - это декорирование салфетками, или специальной декупажной бумагой. Наносишь на вещь (обычно это коробочки, стекло:вазы, тарелки и т.д.) специальный клей, клеишь на него салфетку одностороннию (только ту часть салфетки, которая с  рисуном). Потом всё это дело покрывается прозрачным акриловым лаком. И готова красота!!!!!

----------


## rusalo4ka

Всем добрый вечер! Зашла случайно на сайт и зачиталась до глубокой ночи. Столько всего интересного, а главное- добрые слова и желание помочь друг другу. Надеюсь найти друзей.

----------


## optimistka17

> Всем добрый вечер! Зашла случайно на сайт и зачиталась до глубокой ночи. Столько всего интересного, а главное- добрые слова и желание помочь друг другу. Надеюсь найти друзей.


Раз надеешься найти друзей, то так тому и быть. А о себе почему так мало рассказываешь? Не из партизан ли ты родом?

----------


## rusalo4ka

Спасибо, что откликнулись, когда тебя слышат, хочется говорить.

----------


## optimistka17

> Спасибо, что откликнулись, когда тебя слышат, хочется говорить.


Немногословная ты похоже...

----------


## KAlinchik

> Украинская диаспора форума мне ближе


Привет, девушка со столь экзотическим именем!Мы страсть как любим неординарныфх людей и интересных собеседников!Надеемся, ты к нам надолго!
Насчет диаспоры,как насчет конкретики?:wink:

----------


## julia2222

Добрый вечер дорогие форумчане!!! Вы меня пока не знаете, но каждый из вас для меня как родной и близкий человек, потому что на протяжении 3-х месяцев, каждый вечер, я заочно участвую в ваших непринуждённых дискуссиях, радуюсь вашим, отлично проведённым, мероприятиям и переживаю вместе с каждым из вас маленькие неудачи и огорчения, которые неизбежны в любой работе. Вы спросите: «Так почему же заочно?» Отвечу так: я работаю главным бухгалтером на двух маленьких производственных фирмах, работу свою люблю и отношусь к ней очень ответственно и добросовестно. За свои предприятия всегда готова «грудью на амбразуру» и с любым проверяющим спорю до хрипоты за каждую гривну и отстаиваю каждую копейку. Но, несмотря на такую, казалось бы чёрствую и скандальную профессию, я в душе - романтик, и очень эмоциональный человек. Я всегда стараюсь поступать так, чтобы от моего присутствия людям было хорошо. Вот вам и ответ, я всё это время изучала правила общения на Вашем форуме и радовалась заочному знакомству с такими яркими и талантливыми людьми. 
   Теперь немного о себе. Меня зовут Юля,  живу в Киеве, имею мужа и дочь - студентку-первокурсницу. Я выросла в учительской семье, соответственно, меня готовили в педагогический институт на исторический факультет, но в выпускной год у моей мамы была очередная фронтальная проверка, после чего родители мне посоветовали поступить на экономический факультет, что я и сделала.
 Я не профессиональная ведущая, но уже много лет стараюсь дарить радость и хорошее настроение своим сотрудникам, организовывая корпоративные праздники на двух своих фирмах. Предприятия мои – маленькие и, как правило, все праздники проходят в офисе, в перерывах между телефонными звонками. Как вы понимаете, ни один профи не согласился бы работать в таких условиях. Так как все мои сотрудники, в основном, «технари»-высококвалифицированные  инженеры, программисты, то с тостами всегда у нас был напряг, например, «сваять» что-то новое, заставить работать «железяку», которая раньше не могла работать по определению – они могут, а вот придумать за что выпить, это всегда было не решаемой проблемой. Вот так и начала я заниматься этим приятным и благородным делом. Первый праздник провела на 3-х летие одной из моих фирм в 2002 году. Ну и, как говорят, естественно, первый блин комом, не рассчитала своих сил, я же тогда не знала, что ВЕДУЩИМ ПИТЬ НЕЛЬЗЯ :smile: … В общем, прошёл ровно год, и мы пригласили тех же людей, я одела тот - же наряд и провела такой праздник, что до сих пор его все гости вспоминают с удовольствием, начальник – с восхищением, а я с гордостью. Вот такое у меня было начало. А потом – понеслось: дни рождения, 23 февраля, 8 марта, Новый год и т.д. Мои начальники теперь даже стараются меня материально заинтересовывать, так как после таких мероприятий у нас нет пьяных сотрудников, а все уходят по домам в хорошем настроении и «уставшие» от смеха.
     Но вот и вся моя краткая история. Ваш форум для меня – как отдушина, как лучик света в тёмном царстве постоянных производственных проблем, и каждый вечер, заходя на форум, я получаю такое эстетическое наслаждение и такой заряд бодрости и оптимизма, что для каждого из вас хочется сделать что-то приятное, быть вам полезной. И напоследок маленькая притча своими словами: «Однажды огромный красавец Орёл, пролетая над землёй, увидел маленького воробья, который лежал на спине лапками кверху. Подлетел к нему Орёл и спрашивает: «Ты чего это лапы задрал?», на что воробей ответил: «А я небо держу, чтобы оно не упало и нас всех не раздавило». Орёл в недоумении: «Неужели ты думаешь, что своими кривыми, крошечными лапками ты сможешь удержать небо?», и воробей ему сказал: «Нет, я так не думаю, но я делаю ВСЁ, ЧТО МОГУ». Вот так и я, дорогие форумчане, буду стараться для вас делать всё, что могу, если вы примите меня в ваш сплочённый и дружный коллектив. Спасибо вам всем за внимание и за то, что вы есть. :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

> если вы примите меня в ваш сплочённый и дружный коллектив.


 :Ok:  :flower:  принимаем!:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> на протяжении 3-х месяцев, каждый вечер, я заочно участвую в ваших непринуждённых дискуссиях, радуюсь вашим, отлично проведённым, мероприятиям и переживаю вместе с каждым из вас маленькие неудачи и огорчения, которые неизбежны в любой работе. Вы спросите: «Так почему же заочно?»


 Да,дорогая, теперь все будем делать очно... Поверь,это гораздо приятнее...

----------


## julia2222

*innca*,
*optimistka17*,
 Огромное спасибо за тёплый приём  :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

*julia2222*,
 Юля!За притчу СПАСИБО!Привет еще одной киевлянке!Вливайся! :Pivo:

----------


## Gavrila

Или можно было там оставить?

Меня зовут Эдуард. Сценический и радийный псевдоним Гаврила Путёвый.:) Ну вот так получилось, что 11 лет назад пригласили работать на радио ведущим новой программы для автолюбителей и надо было срочно придумать звучный псевдоним...Думал до последнего, всю голову сломал, а потом на глаза попала какая-то статья про ремонт путей каких...о, путёвый! Так и приросла кличка! У меня теперь своё фирменное пожелание - Пусть всё будет ПУТЁМ! 
Закончил Тульский пед. университет им. Л.Н.Толстого, но по специальности педагога не отработал ни дня, кроме практик педагогических, хотя работа нравилась, и больше всего нравилось ломать стереотипы педагогики и нестандартно подходить к учебному процессу...Правда, это, наверное тема для отдельного разговора)))) 
Уже в педе пошел по наклонному пути))) А наклонность была театральная! Вместо лекций - репетиции, вместо конспектов - текст очередной роли! Славное студенчество пролетело на сцене в составе СТЭМа "Белая Ворона"!!! 
Потом был период "смены обстановки", но такая "жизнь" с её валянием на диване с газетою в руках быстро надоела, так как душа требовала праздника........ Задул "ветер перемен" и вновь уже как руководитель собственного театра миниатюр, а в последствии и команды КВН я зажил как человек! Свободно мыслил и творил...творил...творил...
А когда на радио пригласили, так вообще я как в другой мир попал! Вот до сих пор и живу в этом мире, стараясь делать его лучше, приятней и полезней! Я программный директор и ведущий музыкальных программ Авторадио-Тула. 
И практически одновременно с началом работы на радио я получил возможность испробовать себя в качестве ведущего на свадьбе друга. Получилось. Тьфу, тьфу, тьфу...получается и до сих пор! :) Свадьбы, юбилеи, новый год, последний звонок, детские праздники, день города, открытия магазинов, концерты звезд и прочее, прочее, прочее не менее интересное!!!! Это для меня не работа. Это моё хобби. Я не даю рекламу и не берусь за мероприятие, если оно мне не интересно! Я дорого стою потому что не гонюсь за колличеством...Каждая моя программа пишется индивидуально (за исключением основных моментов конечно) под (не люблю это слово) заказчика. Я, если можно так сказать "коллекционер счастья"! Я люблю коллекционировать блеск счастливых глаз молодых, смущённые улыбки золотых юбиляров, слезы прощаний со школой, счастливый хохот детей, неистовые апплодисменты зрителей...Наша жизнь состоит именно из таких счастливых моментов и я рад, что с моей (с нашей)  помощью таких моментов становится больше!
Женат, есть дочурка Соня. 4,5 лет. Уже делает первые шаги на большой сцене и серьёзно занимается в цирковой студии.
В настоящий момент хочется быть полезным и одновременно научиться чему то новому у форумчан. 
С превеликим удовольствием буду рад гостям! Тульскими пряниками с чайком из самовара угощу обязательно! :) А там, глядишь и беседа затянется...и разговоры разговаривать будем...глядишь чё путное и надумаем! 


Адрес: tula6981@yandex.ru

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:Vah: 
КАК ЗДОРОВО, что на наш форум приходят люди за хорошим настроением и успокоением
и ОСТАЮТСЯ  :Vah: 
ЗЫЫЫ! Наш форум круче виагры - подымает....не кое-что , а ВСЁ, весь органиЗЬМ, лечит все болезни, после прочтения парочки станиц хвори просто галопом покидают наши тела!kuku голова очищается от всякой лабуды, глазки начинают сверкать, и из-за плотно сомкнутых губ появляются белые смешинки-зубочки, открываясь миру всё больше и больше, сдвинутые грозной чайкой брови плавно расплываются в мягкие круглые дуги, а на СЧёчках появляется румянец.......ЛЯПОТААААААА! 
ВЫВОД! Приходи на форум и будь здоров - всегда здоров! 

Ритттулька, Юльчонок, брат Гаврила - ласкаво просымо, что означает ДОБРО ПОЖАЛОВАТЬ!!! 
Ребята, вы у себя дома!
:biggrin: :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Инна Р.

> В настоящий момент хочется быть полезным и одновременно научиться чему то новому у форумчан.


 :Pivo:  :Ok:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Gavrila*,
 Эдик, ты уже точно здесь свой!
Присоеденяйся к кагорте педагогов, действующих и в душе, да и Максимчик будет рад коллеге-радиоведущему!

----------


## Курица

*Ритта, Юля, Эдик(Гаврила Путевый)!!![*B]Очень рада знакомству с Вами! [/B]Каждый новый человек на Форуме- как  новая книжка на лотке в книжном магазине  - какую-то откладываешь в сторону, а какую-то хочется сразу же полистать. И эти желания возникают( вот у меня лично) по первому врпечатлению от прочитанных постов, когда учитывается все- язык, образность, откровенность в подаче материала, метафоричность,  яркость, экспрессия, стиль... Вот Ваши посты - зацепили сразу, поэтому   ...(см. выше!!!) Бум дружить постами!!!

----------


## Раюшка

Дааа... давно я на наш форум не заглядывала и, похоже, много пропустила...
Какие люди к нам хорошие пришли!!!!! Такие искренние, открытые! Я всем очень рада, честно!

Ритта, а про ошибку в документах сразу вспомнила анекдот, ты его наверняка знаешь:
- Как ваша фамилия?
- Пепепетренко.
- Вы что, заикаетесь?
- Нет, заикался мой отец, а сотрудница ЗАГСа, которая меня регистрировала, была идиоткой...:biggrin:

Зато благодаря ошибкам "канцелярских крИс" у тебя есть три плюса в жизни:
1) эксклюзивное имя,
2) день рождения, который можно отпраздновать в любой день с 8 по 18 мая или праздновать его все 10 дней,
3) не было проблем с выбором профессии.

Элечкина история тронула до глубины души - есть же в этом мире люди, которых судьба постоянно вот так вот испытывает... Восхищаюсь такими сильными женщинами, как ты...

Юлина притча очень понравилась, возьму на вооружение...

Эдику-Гавриле рада, потому что ещё один путёвый мужичоГ появился у нас... Может, ты придумал себе псевдоним Путёвый, чтобы никто не догадался, что ты на самом деле НЕПУТЁВЫЙ?:biggrin::tongue:
А по поводу приглашения в гости - лучше бросай в чУмодан пару пряников и приезжай с ними к нам в Одессу фаршированную рИбу кушать...:smile:

----------


## Раюшка

А ещё спасибо Наталии, Леночке-Лучик Дон и Марине, что к нам пришли.  :Ok: Только хочется, чтобы Марина рассказала о себе, мы же тут жуть какие любопытные... :Aga: :smile:

----------


## Gavrila

Одесса. Два дома напротив. Утром на балконы своих квартир выходят две соседки.
Одна другой говорит:
- Послушай, Соня, ты что, заболела ? От тебя в два-таки часа ночи ушел
доктор !
- Ай, Белла, перестань сказать, противно слушать: если от тебя каждое утро уходит полковник, я же не кричу на всю Дерибасовскую, что началась война !:biggrin:

Представьте, Одесса, обычная коммунальная квартира. - Мама, вы опять за старое? - Кто за старое? Это я-то за старая? Сама ты старая за! ..:biggrin:

Если ты житель Одессы ты должен помнить, что на молдаванке нужно жить с двумя К! - А это как? - Аккуратно! ..:biggrin:

Объявление на вокзале. Электропоезд со станции Одесса Главная отправляется с 4-й платформы, 3-го пути. Кто не успел… ГИ, ГИ, ГИ! ..:biggrin:

Одесские военные недавно выпустили серию мыслящих танков. - В первом же бою танки подумали: «Оно нам надо?» и пошли пить солярку. ..:biggrin:

:tongue:

----------


## julia2222

*KAlinchik*,
*pypss*,
*Курица*,
*Раюшка*,
 Спасибо, Вам, за приветливое и доброжелательное отношение к новичкам! :flower:

----------


## manja

> Эдику-Гавриле рада, потому что ещё один путёвый мужичоГ появился у нас... Может, ты придумал себе псевдоним Путёвый, чтобы никто не догадался, что ты на самом деле НЕПУТЁВЫЙ?


 :Vah: 
Эдику-Гавриле рада :Pivo: 
Ритта, Юля  вам    :flower:

----------


## manja

> Я, если можно так сказать "коллекционер счастья"! Я люблю коллекционировать блеск счастливых глаз молодых, смущённые улыбки золотых юбиляров, слезы прощаний со школой, счастливый хохот детей, неистовые апплодисменты зрителей...


Очень хорошие слова , можно и девизом взять...

----------


## Katty_Danilina

> Всем ещё раз здравствуйте.
> Об обиде тут речи не идёт. Скорее, мне жаль, что всё вышло именно так. Ведь было время, когда мы вместе покоряли сцену, репетировали по ночам, подбирали сложные гармонии к новым песням. А когда видишь, как у твоих друзей в глазах появляется золотой блеск и взгляд их медленно, но верно затуманивается вопросами о деньгах и собственном продвижении, пусть даже по чьим-то головам.. Просто становится очень жаль.
> А насчёт "бывших" или "настоящих" - неисповедимы пути Господни.


Видела вас на фото у своих очень хороших друзей и коллег родом из Бирска, не буду называть имен.  И мне стало очень за них обидно после вашего "откровенного" сообщения. Отлично зная ситуацию вас, вашего "одноклассника" и его "подруги", мое мнение о вас просто рухнуло из-за искажения действительности. Перед кем вы оправдываетесь? Видимо перед собой....)))) Обязательно скину ссылочку вашему "другу" .

----------


## павля

здравствуйте, дорогие коллеги! меня зовут Ольга. я живу в Бресте, Беларусь. я в восторге от вашей тусовки. столько материала, который прошёл через ваши сердца и души. я снимаю шляпу. "тамадю" уже 13 лет. совершенно случайно, заметил мою работу на свадьбе у родственников видиооператор. а вообще-то я учитель с 24 летним стажем. занималась с детства во всех кружках и спортивных секциях, в институте во всех агитках. в школе культмассовый сектор возглавляла, поэтому все капустники на праздники были в моих руках. но я ещё нашла единомышленников и вместе мы писали сценарии, переделывали песни и ...... 
спасибо вам за то, что вы есть.

----------


## черника

Приветствую всех! Новичок на форуме, но не новичок в делах увеселенья народа Саратовского. Закончив педколледж, решила, что ведение свадеб - самоё оно для меня. Написала сценарий (сейчас вспоминаю со смехом свой шедевр:biggrin:) и пошла покорять свадебный Олимп родного города. Кстать, 16 октября будет 9 лет, как я сделала этот решительный шаг. Помню удивлённые слова папы жениха: "Мы думали, что придёт бабушка, а пришла девочка!" Ну и затянуло меня! Даже, будучи беременной, скучала по свадьбам до такой степени, что готова была идти работать бесплатно. Ну и сейчас работаю с удовольствием, получаю к моральному удовлетворению, материальное подкрепление. Последний год приходится быть "два в одном": ведущая и ди-джей в одном лице. Форум очень помог в плане нарезок. Всем респект  :flower:   :flower:   :flower: . Вообще, мне очень бы хотелось подобного общения, но в Саратове мои коллеги как-то не рвутся к плодотворному сотрудничество. Максимум, могут скинуть заказ. Но я по возможности отслеживаю, кто что делает и не могу сказать, что кто-то особо впечатляет.
     К моему большому сожалению, я не пою :Tu:  Вообще, дожив до 30 лет, считала, что у меня ни голоса, ни слуха. Но в прошлом году дочка пошла в музыкальную школу на класс фортепиано, и я вместе с ней. Преподаватели на экзаменах мне одни 5 ставят, наверно из уважения к моим сединам. И учительница моя сказала, что я небезнадёжна. Так что может, когда и спою! :Aga:  У вас тут такие замечательные переделки, что не хочешь, а запоёшь! :Ok: 
Ну и ещё одна важность для меня на настоящий момент: две недели назад получила права, так что езжу - смешу народ. Всем спасибо за вниманье!!!

    Нам хлеба не надо - нам свадьбы давай!!!

----------


## Курица

> Нам хлеба не надо - нам свадьбы давай!!!


Хлеба и зрелищ!!!!!!!
Располагайся поудобнее, доставай самые-пресамые любимые фишки( если не жалко), если пока жалко- не самые лучшие, а хоть что-нибудь...Все равно потом нас всех таааааааааак полюбишь, а на Форум таааааак подсядешь, что *все*, как мышь в норку, будешь нести сюда- и наработки, и свои радости, и новости, и огорчения.:biggrin:
И "Вмиг огорчения любые   исчезнут все до одного"....Потому что мы - б а н д а !(Эк завернула - то_ самой весело стало!)Леночка, прости, просто "Остапа понесло!"....Ну, с кем не бывает!!!Рады коллеге-негеологу-нешахтеру!!!

----------


## АБВГДЕЙка

*manja*,
 :flower:  
*Раюшка*,)))))проблемы с выбором профессии были)))))всегда мечтала быть технологом виноделия.Для этого была в Одессе...но не поступила)))))))))уехала домой и выучилась на судового повара-пекаря))))Потом уж стала тем... кем стала)))

*Курица*, :flower:  Я согласна дружить)))

----------


## АБВГДЕЙка

*pypss*,взаимно приятно с вами познакомиться))

*KAlinchik*, Место обитания Донбасс)))

----------


## АБВГДЕЙка

> Ритта. привет! да ты оказывается очень интересный и творческий человек. Зашла в твой кабинек, увидела слово незнакомое (к моему стыду): скрапбукинг. тут же в инете разузнала, что это такое есть. Класс! Да декупакж туда же! Фантазия у тебя, значит, богатая, руки золотые. Одним словом в душе художник. Очень рада такому знакомству.


)))Я не волшебник.Я только учусь)))Тоже в прошлом году узнала эти страшные слова...Познакомилась с технологией и понеслась)))Захватил больше декупаж.Со скрапом я пока на вы и кланяясь,но есть к чему стремиться)))
Спасибо за теплые слова:rolleyes:

----------


## optimistka17

> !!!Рады коллеге-негеологу-нешахтеру!!!
> __________________


Ой как рады, ты даже сама не представляешь...

----------


## Валерия2

Наконец и я добралась до этой темки:smile: У вас на форуме настолько хорошо и приятно, столько полезной информации, что я долге время только читала  :Oj:  Я живу и работаю в Киеве, заканчиваю ВУЗ (юридический факультет) + заочно учусь в другом ВУЗе на факультете режесуры - стараюсь развиваться в разных сферах. Замужем, деток пока нет. 
Очень люблю вести именно свадьбы!!! Веду совсем мало - 2 года, очень нравятся танцевальные конкурсы! :rolleyes: Вроде все :Oj:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Наконец и я добралась до этой темки


 :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Валерия2*,
 Привет, еще одна киевляночка!Вам там скоро можно будет между собой мини-встречу сделать!Клаааасссс!!!

----------


## ПУХОВА

> еще одна киевляночка!Вам там скоро можно будет между собой мини-встречу сделать!Клаааасссс!!!


Не-а, вряд ли, Я уже писала, что В Киеве  стало больше ведущих, чем праздников ! :Vah: 
Практически каждый сам по себе. Мало кто  общается и встречается.
 Разве что по телефону  :Tu: 
А *новенькие* даже не только прозвон по ценам  миленьким голосом устраивают,но и приезжают в  гости- Т И П А   невесты, женихи , или именинники.
Я не  обижаюсь, мне  жаль только времени своего.
Уж лучше бы  просто  представились, мы бы и так поболтали, я бы им и так показала материалы. Просто как-то не по -человечески:wink:

----------


## optimistka17

> Не-а, вряд ли, Я уже писала, что В Киеве стало больше ведущих, чем праздников !


Не только в Киеве такая фигня...
 Народ думает, что у нас легко деньги заработать можно и купив пару-тройку книжек, уже рвется звездеть...

----------


## manja

> купив пару-тройку книжек, уже рвется звездеть...


 :Ok:

----------


## julia2222

*Валерия2*,
 Приветик землячка!  :flower:  Я, так же как и ты, новичок. Будем осваиваться вместе и вносить свою лепту в этот изумительный кладезь замечательных идей и прекрасного настроения.
*KAlinchik*,
 Алина! Спасибо за дружелюбие  :flower: , а по поводу мини-встреч - это здорово, и, как говорится в одной из притч, всё в наших руках :Ok:

----------


## Александрушка

Всем привет! Меня зовут Александра. Простите что сразу не представилась.На форуме уже наверно скоро год будет, а вот только сейчас зашла первый раз в тему кто мы. Хотя у же успела с некоторым форумчанами подружится, но все-таки представлюсь коллегам. Мне 24 года, живу в Бресте. Чуть больше года как начала вести свадьбы. Приехала сюда из России, родилась в Ярославской области, жила в Ярославле с 2002 года, и с него же начала работать в ресторанах вокалисткой. Ну в кратце все.  Спасибо вам всем за отзывчивость и доброжелательность!

----------


## Инна Р.

> и купив пару-тройку книжек, уже рвется звездеть...


Это про меня :Oj: , думаю, что многие (кроме тех, кто окончил театральное и кулек) начинали именно так! И уводили клиентов у своих опытных и заслуженных и образованных конкурентов!
Люди! Покупайте книжки - и звездите, наздоровье! :biggrin:
А конкуренция - это естесственный отбор, и двигатель нашего личного прогресса!:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Меня зовут Александра.


Сашенька, а почему подпись такая? Судьба к тебе несправедлива? Может не стоит ее искушать - и написать что то жизнеутверждающее:smile:!

----------


## Александрушка

*innca*,
в жизни всякое бывает! Сейчас исправим!

----------


## skomorox

*innca*,



> Сообщение от optimistka17 
> и купив пару-тройку книжек, уже рвется звездеть...
> 
> Это про меня, думаю, что многие (кроме тех, кто окончил театральное и кулек) начинали именно так!


да все так начинали, даже те, кто закончили "кулёк" или театральное. Там же не учат, как надо свадьбы проводить. Всё - только опытным путём наживается. В советское время - там ваще половина предметов была не нужна. Все думают, что там чему-то сверхестественному учат! Ничего подобного. У нас институт вообще назывался - институт культуры и отдыха!!!!!!:biggrin:kuku

----------


## Gavrila

> институт культуры и отдыха!!!!!!


 :Ok:  у нас так по прежнему называют!

----------


## Anex

Всем привет меня зовут Александр мне 22 года, живу в Ростове - на- Дону работаю тамадой не так давно 23 свадьбы провёл:) у меня знакомая ведущая спрашивает за чем считаешь сколько свадеб провёл, а я ей так для себя, так же в Ростове веду чемпионаты России по хип хопу, Билидансу, Рокнролу, Фламенко, по современным танцевальным направлениям
Мне очень приятно здесь находиться на этом форуме, форум поистине супер!!!! Да и люди здесь отзывчивые, и всегда  с большим удовольствием делятся своими наработками, и идейками, я тоже как только освоюсь естественно не без вашей помощи, тоже повыкладываю своои наработки

----------


## Инна Р.

> Всем привет меня зовут Александр мне 22 года, живу в Ростове


 :Pivo: Располагайся! Осваивайся!:smile:

----------


## Anex

Спасибо за гостеприимство Инна? правильно?

----------


## Инна Р.

Правильно! :Aga:

----------


## Александрушка

А я заметила что очень много ведущих - выходцев из педагогичекской сферы. Я вот тоже пед.университет закончила. И все ведущие с кем здесь успела в Бресте познакомится в большинстве тоже педагоги

----------


## Инна Р.

> И все ведущие с кем здесь успела в Бресте познакомится в большинстве тоже педагоги


Тут часто звучала критика по поводу педагогов, но тем не менее, я считаю, что учителя как раз подходят для такой работы, хотя бы потому что точно умеют говорить.  :Ok: 
Еще когда сын учился в младшей школе смотрела на его учителку и думала - че она тут за копейки парится, потому что для наших детей праздники она устраивала отличные! Правда учила так себе, но это уже мелочи!:biggrin: Жили мы с ней классно - весело и интересно!:smile:

----------


## Александрушка

*innca*, :flower: 



> Правда учила так себе, но это уже мелочи!:biggrin: Жили мы с ней классно - весело и интересно!:smile:


  это точно, педагогами нам наверно скучновато работать, мы творческие личности!

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Всем Привет!!  Мня зовут Юрий. Занимаюсь проведением Юбилеев в свободное от работы время. Это у меня как хобби:smile: Кто то любит собирать марки а я люблю делать людям праздник. За сайтом наблюдаю давно и уже успел познакомиться с некоторыми форумчанами. Решил влиться в ваш весёлы, добрый, и праздничный мир , если конечно вы не пртив. Если кому интересно то вот сдесь можно скачать и послушать некоторые мои наработки: 
http://webfile.ru/2302478
http://webfile.ru/2302504
http://webfile.ru/2302521
http://webfile.ru/2302537
http://webfile.ru/2302547
http://webfile.ru/2302553
http://webfile.ru/2302647
http://webfile.ru/2302664
Там есть краткое описание каждого файла.: Всем хорошего настроения!!!!:smile::smile: :Pivo:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Извините забыл добавить.. Мне 39 лет живу я в г.Вологда, занимаюсьпроведением прздников примерно 5 лет :smile::smile::smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

Не все файлы, Юрий у меня открылись, но те, что послушала, очень заинтересовали.  Вы так проникновенно пели, Маринин муж гранату не достал?:biggrin:
А Муха - цокотуха - это спектакль, который вы показываете с гостями? И репитируете его? Очень хорошо собран звук, а при хорошей режессуре наверное интересно! А вот Индийское кино мне кажется немного уныло.
Если пишете фонограммы к таким спектаклям, так можно ведь сразу смешные тексты наложить на музыку - что б не очень зависили от игры актереов?
В любом случае, спасибо! :Pivo:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Не все файлы, Юрий у меня открылись, но те, что послушала, очень заинтересовали.  Вы так проникновенно пели, Маринин муж гранату не достал?:biggrin:
> А Муха - цокотуха - это спектакль, который вы показываете с гостями? И репитируете его? Очень хорошо собран звук, а при хорошей режессуре наверное интересно! А вот Индийское кино мне кажется немного уныло.
> Если пишете фонограммы к таким спектаклям, так можно ведь сразу смешные тексты наложить на музыку - что б не очень зависили от игры актереов?
> В любом случае, спасибо!


Муха цокотуха это спектакль действия.. Актёры гости и конечно с репетициями..Под музыку появляеться персонаж или персонажи с определёнными телодвижениями.. С наиболее активными гостями я встречаюсь заранее и мы вместе придумываем как появиться тот или иной персонаж... В Индии это просто фонограмма под которую было интересное действие со сменой сцен...Всё это было тока один раз я не повторяю сценки... И стараюсь на каждый праздник делать чего то новое.
Спасибо что вас это заинтересовало  :flower:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

И скажите пожалуйста какие ссылки нерабочие??

----------


## Инна Р.

> И скажите пожалуйста какие ссылки нерабочие??


Ссылки все работают, скачалось - это мой комп пишет что то, что не может открыть файл:mad:. 
Здорово, что вы можете репетировать с гостями! А я вот наоборот - взяла юбилей, по телефону, никаких встреч, седня только прислали по электронке имя юбиляра и список из 6 тостующих:redface:, че  хош - то и делай, но что б было весело и интересно:smile:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Думаю что надо созвониться с половинкой, с друзьями  Юбиляра..Выяснить интересы, предпочтения в музыке, интересные случаи из жизни вообщем побольше информации... И от этой информации строить программу вечера!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Выяснить интересы, предпочтения в музыке, интересные случаи из жизни вообщем побольше информации...


Я так пыталась делать, когда начинала - но потом поняла, что это только мне надо. Юбилеев я не так много работаю, но из тех, что были у меня только 2 случая, где клиенты давали информацию, хоть какую то. Чаще всего удается узнать где работает, и кто из семьи будет присутствовать. ВСЕ! 
А в этот раз вообще - общаюсь с секретаршей юбиляра, которая даже не знает - будет ли его жена и как ее зовут :Vah: . Написала - от семьи точно будет сын, всего 55 человек, вот и вся информация. Поэтому я для себя решила, что надо идти наоборот в сторону упрощения программы. Что б только имя юбиляра подставлять куда надо и все! :biggrin: Обычно говорят так - да вы просто что то там поговорите, пару конкурсов да и хватит:redface:! Ну раз им не нужно - так мне темболее!

----------


## Курица

*Юрий Борисович*,
Грустная песня хриплым голосом "под Лебединского"! Супер!!! :Ok: 
Цитирую:"ТРУДНО СОПЕРНИЧАТЬ С ПАРНЕМ ТАКИМ!!!"
оСТАЛЬНОЕ, ЧТО СКАЧАЛА, ПОСЛУШАЮ ЗАВТРА. дА, ПОД "в НАШЕМ ДОМЕ ПОЯВИЛСЯ" ТОЖЕ СИДЕЛА С УЛЫБКОЙ...мАСТЕР. и НЕ ТОЛЬКО , ЧУВСТВУЕТСЯ, В АВТОСЕРВИСЕ!:biggrin:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

В данном случае видно так поступить самый лутчий вариант!!!:smile:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> *Юрий Борисович*,
> Грустная песня хриплым голосом "под Лебединского"! Супер!!!
> Цитирую:"ТРУДНО СОПЕРНИЧАТЬ С ПАРНЕМ ТАКИМ!!!"
> оСТАЛЬНОЕ, ЧТО СКАЧАЛА, ПОСЛУШАЮ ЗАВТРА. дА, ПОД "в НАШЕМ ДОМЕ ПОЯВИЛСЯ" ТОЖЕ СИДЕЛА С УЛЫБКОЙ...мАСТЕР. и НЕ ТОЛЬКО , ЧУВСТВУЕТСЯ, В АВТОСЕРВИСЕ!:biggrin:


Спасибо: :flower: :smile:

----------


## Александрушка

А еще тут телефоны контактные все оставляют. Так мои номера вот
+375298093003 mts
+375299487777 velcom

----------


## optimistka17

> А еще тут телефоны контактные все оставляют. Так мои номера вот


В автоподписи поставь, тогда они в каждом сообщении будут ,так же как электронный адрес...

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

девченки и мальчишки, у меня вопрос ко всем, кто работает не только у себя в городе (поселке, деревне), но еще и в близлежащих городах(поселках и деревнях), а я знаю таковые есть. Так вот, вы всегда встречаетесь с клиентами из другого населенного пункта, даже если это за 100км, или как то обговариваете это все по тел?
Почему спрашиваю - есть идейка попробовать силы в городке, кот находится в 120 км от нас, так как один видеооператор туда ездит колымить частенько, и получает за это в 2 раза больше, чем у нас в поселке (все таки город, народ понимает в этом толк). Ради этого уже и на курсы вождения записалась, чтобы потом купить машинку, и гонять самой(пока ее нет, и у мужа тоже прав нет, он и не хочет)
Или все таки встреча обязательна?
У себя в поселке приходится встречаться как минимум 2 раза, чтобы все обговорить, но в принципе все можно было бы решить и по телефону, конечно увидеть молодых в реале важно, чтобы настроиться на эту пару и понять что к чему.

----------


## Mila-rostov

С удовольствием общаюсь на форуме, учусь, прочла, что нужно представиться.
Я Людмила (Мила) из Ростова-на-Дону. Закончила культпросветучилище и институт культуры, культработник, хормейстер. И в училище, и в институте проходили направление "Советские обряды и праздники, свадьбы", игры, конкурсы. Работала в Домах культуры, клубах, парке культуры и отдыха. И часто вела свадьбы. С моим ансамблем "Донская песня" (казаки и казачки) проводили игровой выкуп с песнями.
Сейчас мое основное направление - менеджер по рекламе, организовываю презентации, праздники, промо-акции и провожу свадьбы.
В ведении свадеб был 3 года перерыв, сейчас опять рада вернуться к любимому занятию. Как хорошо что есть Вы и наш сайт ведущих. С пожеланиями всем нам любви, радости, успехов, креатива и творчества, ярких свадеб и удовольствия от работы! За нас!

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> но в принципе все можно было бы решить и по телефону


  Помоему вы сами ответили на свой вопрос!!:smile:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> В автоподписи поставь, тогда они в каждом сообщении будут ,так же как электронный адрес...


Спасибо за подсказку!!!  :smile::smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

> С удовольствием общаюсь на форуме, учусь, прочла, что нужно представиться.


 :Ok: :wink::smile:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Уважаемые форумчане!!!!!   Часто видел выставленные фотки..  Как это делаеться???  Разьясните дилетанту!! :smile:
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

У меня у самой через раз получается - но попробую объяснить. На окошке, в котором надо сообщение писать есть значек - разноцветный ( на симкарту похожий), нажать на него - выпадет страничка, куда можно загрузить. Потом ссылку копировать и сюда вставить, на форум.:smile:

----------


## Ильич

> Уважаемые форумчане!!!!!   Часто видел выставленные фотки..  Как это делаеться???  Разьясните дилетанту!! 
> Заранее спасибо!!!


Зарегистрируйся на http://www.radikal.ru/ прочти все внимательно. Технология простая. На радикал загружаешь фото, потом выбираешь ссылку, копируешь и помещаешь в текст ответа. После отсылки ответа, ссылка превращаетсяв фото.



За здоровье!

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Зарегистрируйся на http://www.radikal.ru/ прочти все внимательно. Технология простая. На радикал загружаешь фото, потом выбираешь ссылку, копируешь и помещаешь в текст ответа. После отсылки ответа, ссылка превращаетсяв фото.
> 
> 
> 
> За здоровье!


Спасибо Огромное!!!  За ваше здоровье!Ё!! :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> У меня у самой через раз получается - но попробую объяснить


Инна!!!  Спасибо вам что вы всегда помогаете чем можете новичькам!!!!

----------


## ЖасМи

> у меня вопрос ко всем, кто работает не только у себя в городе (поселке, деревне), но еще и в близлежащих городах(поселках и деревнях), а я знаю таковые есть...


Ты просто не представляешь, насколько трудный вопрос ты задала. Вот так однозначно на него трудно ответить. У каждого свой метод и стиль работы. Да и профессионализм здесь играет не маловажную роль. Я считаю, что когда-то наступает тот самый ПЕРВЫЙ РАЗ. Это просто дело времени. А раз он к тебе постучал уже, то пора прежде, чем уходить в эмоции, надо сделать холодный расчёт - Насколько тебе это будет выгодно. И не только в материальном плане, но и в плане личностного роста как ведущей. С первым вроде как-то понятно: из гонорара вычитаешь расходы, и смотришь, насколько вырос твой гонорар. А вот со второй частью расчёта - сложнее. 
Да, я работаю в разных городах, более того, некоторые члены команды, с которой я работаю из разных городов. Но... мне комфортно так работать, потому что самый дальний город за 48 км. Я ещё не настолько уверенно себя чувствую без предварительного контакта с клиентом. Помимо безлимитки на телефоне, я с клиентом обязательно должна встретиться. А если клиент невзначай проронит, что главное для него - лишь бы гостям было весело, я стараюсь наладить контакт, под предлогом весёлого поздравления от гостей, и с представителем гостей. Может через  какое-то время для меня это будет уже не существенным, но на сегодняшний день из-за расстояния я дважды отказывалась от работы в Питере и один раз в Киришах. А там гонорар в несколько раз выше. Оценку работы как ведущего ни за какие деньги не купишь. НО!!!... Есть на форуме такие ведущие, которые умеют и могут работать на дальних расстояниях. Надеюсь, они тоже откликнутся. Вот и положишь на чашу весов две формы работы. Но окончательное решение принимать только тебе самой, то, что тебе ближе. УДАЧИ.

----------


## Слана

Приветствую всех Вас, дорогие коллеги! Мне понадобилось два месяца, чтобы со всеми познакомиться, все прочесть, и заочно со всеми Вами подружиться! Я прониклась этим духом бескорыстия, взаимной поддержкой, что царит на форуме. Спасибо Всем, без исключения!!!
Ну а сейчас о себе. Начну с семьи. У меня  муж и двое сыновей: Артем (16 лет) и Глеб (почти 5). Жизнь меня  испытала на прочность. В 23 года я потеряла любимого человека, оставшись вдовой с ребенком на руках. Сейчас рядом со мной надежный мужчина, которого я тоже очень люблю, который поддержал меня  и моего старшего сына,и, благодаря которому  на свете появился человечек, без которого не представляется жизнь - мой Глебушок!
    В 25 лет провела первую свадьбу. С тех пор и началось. И вот так уже 12 лет. Правда, с усиливающейся активностью. Специального образования не имею, я- педагог и экономист. Раньше я совмещала это с работой зам. директора школы, а теперь я тамада, и это моя профессия. Все способности, которые для этого необходимы, передали мне мои родители в прямом смысле слова. Они 20 лет вели свадьбы, были сватами. Работали в то время за сервиз, кусок материала или рубашку. Но были весьма популярны в нашем маленьком городке. А я гордилась! Кстати в моем сценарии есть классические моменты, взятые именно от них. 
Когда была в декрете с Глебаней, не имея  возможности некоторое время вести праздники, зарабатывала деньги, сочиняя стихи и сценарии на заказ. И сейчас, когда провожу юбилеи в каждом сценарии есть мои авторские адресные стихи или песни. 
Да! Горжусь тем, что несколько лет тому назад, именно я вела свадьбу у AAnn. Она меня считает своим вдохновителем, и мне приятно. Они мне тогда с супругом почти в двойном  размере заплатили за мои услуги. А сейчас Анечка сама стремительно развивается в этом интересном деле. Успехов ей! Успехов и вдохновения ВСЕМ!!!

----------


## Януська

*Слана*,
 Ура, приветствую! Анины друзья - наши друзья! 
Слана ты полностью моя коллега :) В прошлом педагог, экономист и теперь тамада :))

----------


## Александрушка

*Слана*, да здравствуют педгоги среди ведущих! Я тоже вдохновилась на свадьбы от ведущего своей свадьбы, пока его на форуме не повстречала, может кто-нибудь его знает. Зовут Дамир, работает в Ярославле!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Слана*,
 приветствуем опытных ведущих,о которых уже наслышаны от AAnn! 
Вливайся, Слана, и будь как дома! :flower:

----------


## Слана

Девчонки! Спасибо за поддержку и теплый прием!

----------


## Анюша

> Приветствую всех Вас, дорогие коллеги!


Наконец-то!!!  :flower: 




> Да! Горжусь тем, что несколько лет тому назад, именно я вела свадьбу у AAnn. Она меня считает своим вдохновителем, и мне приятно. Они мне тогда с супругом почти в двойном  размере заплатили за мои услуги. А сейчас Анечка сама стремительно развивается в этом интересном деле. Успехов ей! Успехов и вдохновения ВСЕМ!!!


Спасибо большое! А как я горжусь... А мой супруг.... :flower: 
Между прочим, до сих пор все гости, присутствующие когда-то на моей свадьбе, вспоминают ее, как самое веселое и незабываемое событие... так что еще раз СПАСИБО! :flower:

----------


## Lizaele

Добрый вечер, дорогие форумчане! Просто счастлива, что нашла вас! Так тяжко вариться в собственном соку. Разрешите представиться: меня зовут Светлана, живу в Симферополе. Подобно Ильичу получила вторую специальность режиссера еще в ВУЗе. Потом театральная студия, играла в ТЮЗе, работала завклубом, сейчас в свободном полете. В клубе проводила разные мероприятия, как серьезные, так и капустники, «Огоньки» и т.д. Несмотря на опыт, долго не решалась заниматься проведением свадеб. Лет 8 назад провела первую, по настоянию друзей – не понравилось, потом эпизодически проводила знакомым и друзьям свадьбы и юбилеи, но понимала, что это совершенно особый вид творчества. Стала заниматься этим после упорных уговоров знакомого музыканта. А сейчас – это мое основное занятие. И оно приносит мне радость! И я воспринимаю свою работу как возможность сделать людей счастливее хотя бы на несколько часов. Мне кажется, что родилось целое направление в шоу бизнесе. Ведь мы соединяем в себе и юмориста - импровизатора, и режиссера, и актера, и психолога, и администратора, и игромастера и … все в одном флаконе! Всем здоровья и удачи!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Lizaele*,
 Привет, Светлана! А что означает ник?

----------


## Lizaele

> *Lizaele*,
>  Привет, Светлана! А что означает ник?


Алина, привет! Спасибо за поддержку! Мой ник родился из-за подруги, которую я хотела сосватать через брачное агенство - это ее имя-фам. Так и оставила, потомучто нет проблем при регистрации ни на каком сайте. Прочитала твою историю и думаю, что наверное многих из нас привела в эту профессию тяга к артистической карьере. Меня тоже "отдали" на физфак, т.к. все актрисы "жутко развратные". У меня дела не столь успешны, т.к. по сути я засветилась только прошлой осенью. Но вроде уже появляются клиенты по рекомендации. Видимо, мои усилия не проходят даром. Тоже стараюсь делать свадьбы индивидуальными и чтобы не только смеялись до слез, но и плакали. Как не печально, культура праздника в Симферополе в зачаточном состоянии. До связи.

----------


## Александрушка

> в. Мне кажется, что родилось целое направление в шоу бизнесе. Ведь мы соединяем в себе и юмориста - импровизатора, и режиссера, и актера, и психолога, и администратора, и игромастера и … все в одном флаконе!


Это правильно! Приятно познакомится! :Aga:

----------


## Анюша

*Lizaele*,
привет....



> Видимо, мои усилия не проходят даром. Тоже стараюсь делать свадьбы индивидуальными и чтобы не только смеялись до слез, но и плакали.


 :Ok:

----------


## Lizaele

> Это правильно! Приятно познакомится!


А мне-то как приятно, Александрушка!

----------


## Lizaele

> *Lizaele*,
> привет....


Привет!

----------


## KAlinchik

> У меня дела не столь успешны, т.к. по сути я засветилась только прошлой осенью. Но вроде уже появляются клиенты по рекомендации. Видимо, мои усилия не проходят даром. Тоже стараюсь делать свадьбы индивидуальными и чтобы не только смеялись до слез, но и плакали. Как не печально, культура праздника в Симферополе в зачаточном состоянии


Ниче, Светуль!Лиха беда начало!Раскрутишся, если умеешь хороший праздник сделать! Все когда-то начинали.
Молодец, что появилась здесь, у нас очень много опытных ведущих, которые всегда помогут советом, да и материала тут очень много. Нужно только голову иметь и талант, чтоб правильно его применять..
Так что если что, обращайся за советом, тут всегда помогут!

----------


## Lizaele

Алиночка, еще раз спасибо! Я ведь как раз потому и пришла на этот сайт, т.к. увидела, что здесь собрались люди опытные, а главное неравнодушные - болеющие за свое дело. Столько полезной информации, что времени катастрофически не хватает, чтобы все охватить. Сижу у компьютера пока глаза не начинают протестовать. Классссноооо!!!

----------


## Курица

*Lizaele*,
здравствуйте, очень приятно познакомиться.Проходите, располагайтесь. Глазки нужно поберечь - Форум никуда не убежит...Но...я сама такая:biggrin:-вот уже почти год- но -до рези в глазах...Зависимость, понимаешь...

----------


## Саня Кэп

Доброго времени!!!!Пытаюсь научиться пользоваться сайтоом))

----------


## Саня Кэп

Ещё рааазочееееккк!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Пытаюсь научиться пользоваться сайтоом))


мы так и поняли:biggrin:Особенно в теме  Фото с праздников... :Vah:

----------


## Lizaele

[QUOTE=Курица;1688582]*Lizaele*,
QUOTE]

Таня, спасибо за приглашение! Твой конкурс (ничего, что я на "ты"?) "Курица лапой" не дает мне покоя - очень хочется его опробовать на новогодних корпоративах. У меня все еще продолжается эйфория. Такое впечатление, что открыли наконец-то окна и можно вдохнуть полной грудью. Вы все мо-лод-цы!!!

----------


## optimistka17

> живу в Симферополе.


Это как же тебе удобно на будущий год на Тамадею приехать , в Песчаное... Тебе ведь под боком... А я в Симферополе довольно часто бываю(люблю я Крым, что поделаешь...), Так что думаю еще до лета успеем лично познакомиться...

----------


## Лина М.

> Закончила культпросветучилище и институт культуры, культработник, хормейстер.


Мила, ты тоже моя 99% копия. 
Я только дирижер-народник после училища. И так же, как и ты долго-долго работала в рекламе, маркетинге, пиаре. Но бросила всё это. Призвание никуда не засунешь. Зато благодаря многолетнему опыту работы в различных приличных фирмах, делаю корпоративные праздники так "как доктор прописал". Очень люблю это дело. Хотя здоровья кладу на корпоративы гораздо больше, чем на свадьбы.

----------


## Саня Кэп

Вроде видно меня?!Ну тогда и здесь-ДОБРОГО ВРЕМЕНИ!!!!!О себе:на сцене с детского сада,с младых значит ногтей,спец образования не получил,но были и СТЭМЫ,КВН и театр...работаю ведущим непрофессионально,но с удовольствием..особенно на детских днях рождениях-(положительные эмоции)ну а об остальном попозжей:smile:

----------


## manja

> Тоже стараюсь делать свадьбы индивидуальными


Ну вот и правильно.. Рада увидеть еще одного единомышленника...

----------


## KAlinchik

> Я только дирижер-народник после училища


И я тоже самое! :Aga:

----------


## tolyanich

> И я тоже самое!


И я тоже самое! :Aga:

----------


## Саня Кэп

Всем спасибо,готов к диалогу!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Lizaele

> Это как же тебе удобно на будущий год на Тамадею приехать , в Песчаное... Тебе ведь под боком... А я в Симферополе довольно часто бываю(люблю я Крым, что поделаешь...), Так что думаю еще до лета успеем лично познакомиться...


Надеюсь, что произойдет и первое, и второе!

----------


## Lizaele

Спасибо!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> И я тоже самое





> И я тоже самое


АААААААААААААААААААаа и я дирижер народник)))))))) и до сих пор работаю по этому образованию, коллеги, как я рада!!!!

----------


## юкка

Здравствуйте! Если кому интересно расскажу о себе. Училась в Кировском колледже культуры - режиссер театрализованных представлений. 7 лет отработала в Доме культуры - худ.руком. Сейчас перешла в профессиональное училище - педагогом дополнительного образования. Открыла ваш форум для себя совсем недавно. Раньше заходила только по поиску минусовок. А когда узнала о вас, не могла отарваться 2 дня(У меня маленький ребенок, и мужу пришлось эти дни сидеть с ним практически одному). Опыт в проведении свадеб небольшой А так возникают иногда кой какие идейки  Но как обычно бывает не хватает толчка, чтобы понять так я делаю или не так надо. Очень надеюсь на сотрудничество с вами. Надеюсь примете в свои ряды. Вижу, что люди здесь собрались проыессионалы, с огромным багажом знаний и опытом. Очень прошу протянуть руку помощи....Еще совсем не умею как пользоваться смайликами, как оформить свой кабинет, как вставить фото. Вот как освоюсь все сделаю!

----------


## DJOnic

Вот и пришла моя очередь знакомиться. Зовут меня Евгений. Мы с супругой Олесей работаем на свадьбах с 2003 года в г. Томске (она - ведущая, я за пультом, хотя иногда в течении банкета можем меняться с ней ролями). Супружеский тандем, вообщем.
Сам я по образованию чиновник (государственое и муниципальное управление). Работаю в Администрации Томского района. Супруга занимается только организацией и проведением торжеств. недавно создали свое свадебное агентсво "Горько!". Есть сайт, но только Вам всем он будет недоступен, т.к. находится во внутреннем интернете Томска (т.е. весь трафик и хостинг абсолютно бесплатны у нас).
Попутно я являюсь создателем и администратором единственного у нас в городе форума "Свадебное зеркало Томска" http://svadba.tomsk.ru , на котором общается большинство будущих невест... (ну вот вкратце и все)

----------


## NatYra

Вот теперь.....Здравствуйте! Меря зовут Наташа Рябцова, мнне 29 лет, я из Севастополя. В праздничном бизнесе уже 10 лет. Представляю Студию праздников "УРА!". Конкретно - ведущая, сценарист. У нас достаточно большой коллектив. Работают 2 команды - АУРА и НатУра. Аура занимается проведением детских праздников, свадеб и юбилеев. Команда НатУра(от имени Наташа Ура) - проведением корпоративов, свадеб, открытий, презентаций, юбилеев.Работаем преимущественно по Крыму. На ваш форум попала случайно и была поражена необыкновенным ПОЗИТИВОМ. Люди одной профессии общаются, делятся опытом, а не ругаются. Надеюсь будем дружить. Наш сайт(сыроват, но все же...) - http:// www.ryabtsov.com

----------


## olgaring

*юкка*,
*DJOnic*,
*NatYra*,
 я уверена , не я одна рада с вами познакомиться . Проходите , располагайтесь.... чай хотите?

----------


## skomorox

> уверена , не я одна рада с вами познакомиться . Проходите , располагайтесь.... чай хотите?


 :Aga:  :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Раюшка

Всем недавно пришедшим - бааальшой ПРЕВЕД!:smile:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> бааальшой ПРЕВЕД!


От Г.Г. набралась?:wink:

----------


## skomorox

*VETER NAMERENJA*,



> бааальшой ПРЕВЕД


не-а, не от ГГ. Так в интернете молодняк в форумах общается. Это уже стандарт в общении.

----------


## Раюшка

> не-а, не от ГГ. Так в интернете молодняк в форумах общается. Это уже стандарт в общении.


 :Aga:  :Aga: 
Набраться я могу и без ГГ, была бы бутылочка...:biggrin:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Набраться я могу и без ГГ, была бы бутылочка



:biggrin: или термос....


Всем вновь прибывшим - добро пожаловать! Спасибо тем, кто нашел время подробно написать о себе

----------


## Раюшка

> или термос....


Крым... Кофе-чай-капуччино покоя кому-то не даёт?:tongue:
Термосок знатный... он был нашим опознавательным значочком в Песчановском лесу...

----------


## maknata

Рада знакомству с новыми форумчанами! :Aga:

----------


## Oksana Vova

Здравствуйте милые девочки и мальчики! Меня зовут Оксана. Музыкант по образованию. Работаю оч-чень давно (21 год)вместе с любимым мужем. Поём, играем.  Вести свадьбы начала примерно лет 8 назад (бесплатно). Потом научилась и стала этим зарабатывать. Очень нравится.Обожаю ваш сайт. Все такие умнички!!!!!!!!!! Удачи всем! Хороших, не доставучих клиентов и фарта!

----------


## Лорик Юрина

Привет, дорогая! Будем теперь видется. А то дома-то не получается. :Ok:

----------


## Oksana Vova

Привет,привет! К сожалению не получается. Когда я тебе звоню, то ты занята. А ты мне не звонишь почему-то! А хотелось бы! Буду рада пообщаться здесь если приймете меня к себе!

----------


## KAlinchik

> если приймете меня к себе!


Примем, кончено!Не вижу препятствий к противоположному....

----------


## optimistka17

> Буду рада пообщаться здесь если приймете меня к себе!
> __________________


Оксана! Я так поняла, ты одесситка?. Значит сможем и в реале познакомиться. За последний год дважды была в Одессе. И ,надеюсь приехать еще...

----------


## ANLeva1

Огромный привет всем! Меня зовут Надежда. Мне 28 лет. Живу в Ханты-Мансийском округе. Работаю ведущей праздников 7 лет. Также могут быть одновременно ведущей и диджеем. Работу свою просто обожаю и жить без нее не могу. Случайно попала на форум. Он просто СУПЕР!! Так держать. Я очень рада что сюда попала.:smile:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

*ANLeva1*,
 а где именно, если не секрет? у нас тут несколько человек из ХМАО, может все рядом)

----------


## Марья

> а где именно, если не секрет? у нас тут несколько человек из ХМАО, может все рядом)


Инна, написано же МЕГИОН....:wink: Сразу вспомнила фильм "Убойная сила", где одного героя спрашивают: "Ты откуда?" и он отвечает "Из Мегиона, под Тюменью, слыхал?"  Блин, вот же я посмеялась....

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Инна, написано же МЕГИОН....


марин, ты у нас продвинутая, сразу в левый угол смотришь, а я вот прочитала сообщение, что из ХМАО, и дальше не глянула, вот так бывает, не смертельно?_)))

----------


## Анюша

*Oksana Vova*,
*ANLeva1*,
  Привет, будем дружить!

----------


## Марья

> не смертельно?_)))


нет, конечно....:wink: Это я за Надежду тебе ответила....:rolleyes:

----------


## Виксия

Здравствуйте  всем!  Возьмите пожалуйста   и  меня  в  свою  дружную  компанию.  Меня  зовут  Виктория.   Я  из  Приморского  края,  поселка  Хороль.  Сама  по  образованию  медик,  плюс  закончила  биолого-химический  факультет  УГПИ,  а  по  призванию  я  ведущая.  Очень  нравиться  и  по  душе  это  дело  мне,  но  судьба  так  сложилась,  что  это  не  основная  работа,  а  так  иногда  подработка,  у  нас  особо  на  этом  не  заработаешь,  поселок  есть  поселок.   Очень  рада,  что  попала  к  вам,  очень  у  вас  здесь  добрые  люди  и  сайт  просто  Супер!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Возьмите пожалуйста и меня в свою дружную компанию


а мне казалось, что ты уже давно среди нас...

----------


## Виксия

Ага,  только  вот  сразу  не  представилась,  за,  что  сердечно  извиняюсь :Aga: ,  штишнялася  я  :Blush2:

----------


## optimistka17

> штишнялася я


Ура! За освобождение от стеснения!

----------


## KAlinchik

> штишнялася я


штешнительная ты НАША!

----------


## Виксия

Так  я  уже  теперь  официально   ВАША   :Wub: !  :062:  ура!!!  Спасибо  :Thank You2:  !!!  Предлагаю  за  знакомство  и   дальнейшую  дружбу,  я  угощаю  :Aga:   :biggrin:    :Vishenka 19:

----------


## manja

> Так я уже теперь официально ВАША


Ну вот и отлично, я рада, что справилась таки со стеснением... Я тоже не сразу представилась... Но теперь это мой чудесный край... Чего и тебе желаю...

----------


## Виксия

Спасибо   :flower:

----------


## Глюк

> Ага,  только  вот  сразу  не  представилась,  за,  что  сердечно  извиняюсь,  штишнялася  я


О-го-го!!! Приморчанка и стесняется!!! Это из раздела фантастики!!! Какая-то ты "не типичная" для Приморья!!! По всему Дальнему Востоку байки ходят о приморцах - и об их "стеснении"!!! На самом деле - здорово, что мы объединяемся и знакомимся, пускай пока так...заочно... У меня  Хороле мама подруги живет! Подругу зовут Галина Кокарева, а вот маму... не знаю... По Российским меркам - мы с тобой соседи!!! Подумаешь, ночь на поезде... До встречи в "реале"!!!

----------


## Виксия

> О-го-го!!! Приморчанка и стесняется!!! Это из раздела фантастики!!! Какая-то ты "не типичная" для Приморья!!! По всему Дальнему Востоку байки ходят о приморцах - и об их "стеснении"!!! На самом деле - здорово, что мы объединяемся и знакомимся, пускай пока так...заочно... У меня  Хороле мама подруги живет! Подругу зовут Галина Кокарева, а вот маму... не знаю... По Российским меркам - мы с тобой соседи!!! Подумаешь, ночь на поезде... До встречи в "реале"!!!



Ни  вопрос,  встретим  :Ok:   !!!

----------


## Lyutik

Меня зовут Людмила. Мне 28 лет. Живу в городе Чебоксары, но работаю в небольшом селе неподалеку. Проводить праздники начала совсем недавно: сначала юбилей папы, потом - мамы. А потом просто попросили провести свадьбу. А теперь так увлеклась, постоянно хочется чего-то нового, хочется не просто тарабанить одну и ту же наработку, а каждому сделать что-то особенное, но очень мало опыта, пока не получается выдавать что-то особенное с ходу. Надеюсь, что со временем, когда моя голова заполнится разной интересной информацией, она тоже начнет выдавать идеи, которыми я смогу поделиться.

----------


## optimistka17

> постоянно хочется чего-то нового, хочется не просто тарабанить одну и ту же наработку, а каждому сделать что-то особенное,


Привет,тезка!  Очень хорошо, что ты стремишься расти, совершенствоваться. Форум-кладезь для роста Не так страшно, что своих наработок пока нет..Ты можешь описывать как у тебя что прошло. Даже если это и старенькие вещи... Не стесняйся высказывать свою оценку тому материалу, который читаешь Иногда в процессе разговора изначальная идея обрастает такими подробностями, что бриллиант играет новыми красками
 Мой тебе совет. Поставь свое имя в автоподпись(зайди в свой кабинет и сделай) Тогда оно будет появляться в каждом твоем сообщении

----------


## monika-il

Здравствуйте дорогие форумчане!!! Я тоже очень хочу познакомиться с вами и подружиться. Меня зовут Илона, мне 42 года. Я работаю в довольно дружном коллективе и все дни рождения отмечаем вместе,постепенно проведением этих празников занялась я. Спасибо вашему форуму за классные идеи, а то я уже вся выдохлась. Может и я кому-нибудь, когда-нибудь пригожусь.

----------


## optimistka17

> Может и я кому-нибудь, когда-нибудь пригожусь.


 Так давай, может  сразу и рассказывай про какой-нибудь день рождения, если не боишься.:biggrin:
 Глядишь,-сделаем вместе разбор полетов и тебе же легче будет в будущем...
 И тот же совет.-размещай свое имя  в автоподпись...

----------


## monika-il

Люда, что такое автоподпись?

----------


## ANLeva1

Привет Илона!

----------


## optimistka17

> Люда, что такое автоподпись?


 Тебе нужно зайти в свой кабинет И вписать свою данные. Тогда в каждом твоем сообщении автоматически будет выскакивать твое имя, электронный адрес, телефон и т.д. Вобщем, все то, что тебя характеризует..

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*monika-il*,
Илона. привет! Молодец, что всё-таки зашла в эту темку! Как день водителя?

----------


## Слана

> Набраться я могу и без ГГ, была бы бутылочка...:biggrin:


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## horivez

Всем привет!
Вливаюсь в сообщество )))
Обо мне - на сайте

----------


## Иринка 11

Здравствуйте всем! Возьмите пожалуйста и меня в свою дружную компанию. Меня зовут Ирина. Я из Самары.  Кем только не работала, но поняла для себя, что по призванию я ведущая. Очень нравиться и по душе это дело мне. Очень рада, что попала к вам, очень у вас здесь добрые люди и сайт просто Супер!!!

----------


## Януська

*zhukanina*,
 заходи, гостем будешь :))) У нас уже есть ведущие из Самары и Тольятти.

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*zhukanina*,
 Добро пожаловать! Мы тут в ноябре в Самаре встречаться будем!


Ко всем вновь прибывшим, не скромничать, о себе подробнее, давайте по-взрослому знакомиться:smile:

----------


## Иринка 11

спасибо за добрые слова, хочется быть не только гостем но и вашим другом, а о себе не скромничаю вобщем,просто не знаю что подробнее вам рассказать, надеюсь с вашей помощью и с помощью ваших советов и нароботок  у меня получиться многое, и надеюсь на вашу дружескую поддержку! Еще раз благодарю за ваши добрые слова! СПАСИБО!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Иринка 11

Я не очень продвинутый пользователь, пыталась сегодня загрузить фотку, ни че не вышло, вот вечером придет с работы мой любимый мужа и поможет конечно, сама немного туплю....А о себе могу сказать, мне 32 года, зовут Ирина, замужем за настоящим мужчиной, двое детишек одному 14 лет, а дочке 3 годика, по диплому я парикмахер...но так получилось, так сложились обстоятельства...ни кому не нужен на х..., работала в СГАУ, потом выучилась на фотографа, работала Фото на документы, закрыли это ателье, потом поработала продавцом игрушек, а потом ушла в декрет...и до сих пор сижу дома, давненько появилась мечта и желание проводить банкеты и т.д., но как то все не складывалось, вот в апреле у родителей была Рубиновая свадьба, провела, все остались довольны, пригласили друзья провести свадьбу, провела, в конце ноября женится еще один друг, опять просят провести, вот напала на ваш сайт, очень осталась довольна вашим дружным коллективом поэтому хочу вступить в ваши ряды, у вас есть чему поучиться!!! Муж мой помогает и марально и материально, поддерживает меня и работает со мной моим диджеем, сын снимает на камеру, правда только для нас, чтоб потом посмотреть где какие ошибки, чтоб потом исправить, то что было ни так. Еще занимаемся видео, оцифровкой, делаем слайд-шоу ну и все в этом роде. Ну, вот вроде и всё! Надеюсь, что с такой биографией я вам подойду, и вы примите меня в свои ряды! :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

*zhukanina*,
 Вливайся, Ира!


> и вы примите меня в свои ряды!


Мы принимаем тебя в свои ряды,т.к. твоя биография нам подходит!:biggrin:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> вы примите меня в свои ряды!






> Мы принимаем тебя в свои ряды,т.к. твоя биография нам подходит!



Ириша! К содружеству, сотворчеству, доброй дружбе форумчан - будь готова!

----------


## Иринка 11

*:ok* :Ok:

----------


## Иринка 11

Всегда готова

----------


## Ильич

Последние два поста -флуд! У нас это не принято. Не можешь ничего писать не пиши. Не засоряй форум:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> Последние два поста -флуд!


 И с разговорами такими перемещайся в Беседку. Там, точно можно...

----------


## karaoke

Привет всем! Я новенькая. Зовут меня Ирина.Мне 50 лет. Почему караоке? Это мой сопутствующий бизнес, который вырос из любви к пению. Теперь моё караоке стоит в кафе, где я ведущая, у нас там компания, постоянные клиенты и неплохой заработок.

Но основная деятельность всё-таки - ведущая, тамада. Образование почти специальное: режиссёр массовых мероприятий. Первую свадьбу провела своему брату в 1990 году, с тех пор и пошло...У меня уже есть ученики и книжка:"Тамада. Курс молодого бойца." Я её не издаю, но раздаю всем желающим. Это не коммерческий проект.Конкуренции не боюсь, т.к. всегда можно придумать что-нибудь новенькое. Вы принимаете таких старушек в компанию? Тогда я с вами.
Спасибо, что выслушали

----------


## karaoke

Да, совсем забыла: живу я в Харькове

----------


## naatta

*karaoke*,
 Вот умничка!!!! Молодец!!! Сразу пришла в нужную тему, а не стала знакомиться в совсем не предназначенных для этого местах!!! :Aga: 

Кончно же вливайся в наш чудный коллектив!!! Мы очень будем рады!!! :flower: 

А насчет:


> таких старушек


 а мы такие же!!!:biggrin:

Располагайся удобнее, начинай изучать темы, вступай в разговоры, делись своим "бохасьтвом", в общем, чувствуй себя как дома!!!:biggrin:

----------


## karaoke

И ещё: пользователь я  на уровне чайника, с форумом ещё разобралась не очень.
В" Одноклассниках" бываю чаще. вот адрес моей странички  http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/user/117884251407
Заходите в гости. Буду рада.

----------


## karaoke

karaoke300@gmail.com

Аська:476-657-359

----------


## Ильич

*karaoke*,
 Коллега, а как попасть под раздачу?
Я насчет книги..
Кстати я тоже веду с 1990 и мне тожен 50. 
То есть начали мы когда нам было 32 года...... лепота....

----------


## optimistka17

> есть ученики и книжка:"Тамада. Курс молодого бойца." Я её не издаю, но раздаю всем желающим. Это не коммерческий проект.Конкуренции не боюсь,


 Родная душа! Я в первых рядах высказываю желание увидеть твою книжку...
 Как это осуществить технически?

----------


## юрик71

Всем здраствуйте!
Я из Казахстана, зовут Юрием, мне 37 лет. Начинал свою деятельность на поприще организации праздников с 1996 года, вначале видеооператором, затем с друзьями приобрели аппаратуру и пели на свадьбах. В роли тамады вначале выступил у себя на работе, на праздниках у родственников, а когда наша группа распалась, полностью перешел на проведение праздников. На сайт вначале заходил для поиска минусовок, а когда случайно попал на форум, был очень обрадован такой дружной компанией и обилием информации. К сожалению, не всегда удается вырваться в Инет, своего ADSL пока нет, приходится пользоваться где-попало, а в дуал апе слишком медленно. Примете в семью? Буду очень рад.

----------


## Анатольевна

*юрик71*,
Привет, земляк!  :Pivo:  Из какого города?

----------


## optimistka17

> Примете в семью?


 Считай, что приняли... А мужики -то наши немногочисленные, представляю как обрадуются...

----------


## gelika

Наконец-то набралась смелости представиться. Меня зовут Ирина. Мне 50. Родилась и живу в Хабаровске. Долго молчала по одной причине. Было неловко Как будто сяду не в свою тарелку. Просто вы все - настоящие профи. Восхищаюсь! А я так - домашнего разлива. Кручусь, в основном, среди своих (родные и друзья). Хотя кое-какой опыт работы на широкую публику есть. 12 лет проработала в детской библиотеке и вела утреники, праздники для детишек. Есть кое-какие наработанные материалы. Буду счастлива поделиться со всеми, кто желает. Рада, что то, что я уже отправляла на форум, пригодилось.  На все дополнительные вопросы, если они будут отвечу.

----------


## Курица

*Юрик71*,
*gelika*,
очень приятно познакомиться! Надеюсь на долгое и плодотворное *СО-*трудничество и дружбу(пусть виртуальную-век такой!:smile:)

----------


## юрик71

*Анатольевна*,
 южные мы. к-орда

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*юрик71*,
*gelika*,
 Привет коллегам!

----------


## Раюшка

Ой, какие люди хорошие к нам пришли! Урра! Рады всем! :Ok:

----------


## tolyanich

> *gelika*,
>  Просто вы все - настоящие профи.


 Не  правда. Далеко  не   все.  Вот  я  например  не  профи. Но   учимся  друг  у друга и   у  профи   и  у  новичков.А  вместе  мы  банда:biggrin: Добро  пожаловать   на  форум :flower:

----------


## swinging

> Не правда. Далеко не все. Вот я например не профи.


А я профи.  :Ok:  Настоящий профессиональный высококвалифицированный болтун и флудист (или флудильщик?).  :Aga: Между прочим трижды лауреат "Московского международного фестиваля "Шоумен года 2006". Четырежды дипломант ... Тьфу, опять понесло. :biggrin:
Удачи!

----------


## tolyanich

> Настоящий профессиональный высококвалифицированный болтун и флудист


Ну  в  этом  жанре  до  меня  тебе  ещё ..есть  к  чему  стремиться:biggrin:(Смотри  колличество  сообщений)

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Смотри  колличество  сообщений)


А ещё чем будите мериться?:smile:

----------


## swinging

> Ну в этом жанре до меня тебе ещё ..есть к чему стремиться


Ясен перец. Ты МЭТР! Я на этом Шоумене трижды лауреатом был, а ты то в жюри сидел  :Aga: :biggrin:
Удачи!

----------


## tolyanich

> Ясен перец. Ты МЭТР! Я на этом Шоумене трижды лауреатом был, а ты то в жюри сидел :biggrin:
> Удачи!


Не,  я   жюрить  не  люблю:biggrin: ( "не судите, да не судимы будете, ибо каким судом судите, таким будете 
судимы") :Aga: 
Кстати,  не учавствовал  ни  в  одном конкурсе  ни  в  качестве  конкурсанта  ни  в  качестве   жюри. Только  в   КВН правда учавствовал,  сам   написал   сценарий  сам и   учавствовал  как  капитанНо  это  было  давно  и неправда:biggrin:

----------


## Donald

Часто встречаю на страницах многоуважаемого Форума ссылки на раздел «Кто мы», советы «молодым» прописаться и… совесть замучила! Чесссслово! Так что – вот он – Я Расрываю тужурку и душу под ней! 
Зовут меня Дмитрий, а фамилия моя слишком известна, чтобы я… Но вам скажу – Матвеев! Родился я 28 апреля 1968 года в суровых климатических условиях города Якутска. Последний романтик этого света…(рожден Тельцом и Обезьяной – во замес!)
Когда начал ходить – не помню. Но судя по снимкам, свою творческую карьеру начал зайцем…
http://*********ru/264909.jpg
[IMG]http://*********ru/264909m.jpg[/IMG]
В 4 классе (79-й год) мама привела меня в танцевальный кружок, и началось… 
В 9 классе я уже не сомневался, куда буду поступать. Собрал одноклассников и любимую девушку и приехали мы в не менее сибирский г.Улан-Удэ, в Бурятии. Света и парни сразу отсеялись, а я прошел по конкурсу в 6,5 человек на одно голодное студенческое место хореографа, которым НИ ДНЯ не отработал после….
http://*********ru/321228.jpg
[IMG]http://*********ru/321228m.jpg[/IMG]

Перед армией «отсмотрелись» с товарищем в ансамбль ЗабВО, но наши док-ты (в России живем!!!) потерялись, а потому 2 года отслужил в пехоте в Читинской области. 
http://*********ru/314060.jpg
[IMG]http://*********ru/314060m.jpg[/IMG]

В 88 вернулся на учебу, пришел в танцевальный коллектив, и поехал…Польша(2р), Канада, Франция(вдоль и поперек 3р), США, Швеция, Испания, Монголия…. 
http://*********ru/304844.jpg
[IMG]http://*********ru/304844m.jpg[/IMG]

http://*********ru/297676.jpg
[IMG]http://*********ru/297676m.jpg[/IMG]

В 90-м родил сына, и пошел работать: в ансамбле менеджером, оценщиком в ломбарде, строителем, барменом, даже фармазонил было дело(был смешной случай, когда я сделал сертификат на вино, которым потом всем тыкал в нос в качестве примера начальник ЦСМ!)! Стоял за прилавком элитного магазина, а в 97 году ушел на FM-радио. Затем журналистом на телевидение и 3 года отдал газете. 10 лет назад узнал, что такое организация праздников, и работал всегда параллельно с основной работой. Правда по заработкам основная работа никада(!) таковой не была…  Короче, 3 года назад ушел отовсюду и теперь зовусь в визитке «Человек-праздник». 
http://*********ru/302796.jpg
[IMG]http://*********ru/302796m.jpg[/IMG]

Свадьбами сподвиг заниматься друг, образно говоря, сбросив с лодки на середине реки
Жена Лена - завкаф в Академии культуры, сын Илья учится в Питере в… Универе культуры. Одна 6-летняя дочь Даша бескультурная – ходит в детский сад! А, кошка есть еще Алиска! Ну, у той тоже с культурой пока никак…
http://*********ru/287436.jpg
[IMG]http://*********ru/287436m.jpg[/IMG]

Люблю большие открытые площадки: стадионы, площади, парки… Семейные праздники и корпоративы люблю меньше. Но свадьбы в последние годы работаю… Праздник делаем с другом, певцом, композитором, диджеем (в том числе и московским) Костей. Свой аппарат киловаттный. 

Работал концерты с участием групп «Тутси», «Мираж», «Сливки», «Мираж-junior», Ефремом Амирамовым. Гастрольный тур в У-Удэ группы «Черные береты», сольные концерты Амархуу и Эдиты Пьехи. Юбилейный банкет-презентация Н.Н.Дроздова.
В этом году с удовольствием съездил вести концерт в г. Мирный в родной Якутии. Делал Байкальский этап Чемпионата России по зимним видам плавания. Чемпионат Сибири и Дальнего востока по панкратиону (бои без правил). Гастроли Государственного цирка Монголии. И т.д. 

Вожу старенький Премак, люблю комедии и Тома Хэнкса, музыку, сказы Бажова, Бабеля, вкусно готовить и …дарить людям радость!
Ну, вот… успокоил душу….

----------


## olgaring

*Donald*,
 Супееееерррррр!!!!

----------


## Djazi

Дима, очень интересный путь  твой на сцену. И семья  тоже творческая сразу видно.



> А, кошка есть еще Алиска! Ну, у той тоже с культурой пока никак…


 Во совпадение, а у меня дочка Алиска, но культурная...- Жуть! Ведёт со мной свадьбы:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> В 90-м родил сына,


 А после этого хоть приз за роды получил?

----------


## Ладушка

*Donald*,
 Дима! Так интересно написал о себе, и в картинках. Такое чувство, что знаем тебя давно... Родной ты наш! :flower:  Не исчезай...

----------


## monika-il

Только что прочитала Димино сочинение о себе любимом и поняла,Что я фактически ничего о себе не написала ( мне стало стыдно), попытаюсь исправиться.Фотогртафии я не смогу выставить, просто не умею их уменьшать         ( поэтому и моей нет). Я не имею никакого отношения к культуре ....по образованию. Я закончила медучилище, работала фельдшером - акушером, затем меня пригласили поработать в волостной суд ( благо с моим образованием закон это позволял), этот суд занимается неблагополучными семьями и так же ведёт нотариальную работу,этим он занимается только в своей волости, отработав  председателем суда 8 лет, я закончила институт и теперь я волости работаю юристом.У меня есть ещё одна должность, которая близка к культуре- я заведую ЗАКСом,говорят неплохо получается( именно эта моя должность научила не бояться публики и понимать , что именно ты здесь хозяин, а значит и командывать буду я, чем я и занимаюсь).
 Про семью: у меня есть муж, сын,доча и невестка.Они уже взрослые,дочке 20 лет и она работает в Англии и в родной дом возвращаться не собирается ( говорит, что она там тоже дома), сыну и невестке уже по 22 года, живут с нами, а ещё у них есть сынуля,мой самый любимый мужчинка,ему уже почти 4 годика.( бабушки и дедушки вы поймёте с какой гордостью я пишу о своём внучке).
 Ещё могу написать, что проведение различных праздников стало постепенно моим хобби, чем и пользуется мой коллектив и друзья. Я так была рада, когда открыла для себя ваш форум,столько выдумки, фантазии и бескорыстия, у меня сложилось впечатление, что я попала в дружную, огромную семью, где тебя и похвалят, и пожалеют,совет дадут, а могут и "банок" вставить. Я как в сказке про теремок_ - ВОЗЬМИТЕ и МЕНЯ к себе жить!!! :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

> так была рада, когда открыла для себя ваш форум,столько выдумки, фантазии и бескорыстия, у меня сложилось впечатление, что я попала в дружную, огромную семью, где тебя и похвалят, и пожалеют,совет дадут, а могут и "банок" вставить. Я как в сказке про теремок_ - ВОЗЬМИТЕ и МЕНЯ к себе жить!!!


Терем, терем, теремок
он ни низок , ни высок,
он Илону приглашает,
ей скучать не разрешает!

Проходи, Илона, чувствуй себя, как дома! :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> Я так была рада, когда открыла для себя ваш форум,


 Все так, но , правильно говорить,-НАШ Форум...

----------


## julijale

Здравствуйте :smile:!Меня зовут Юлия! Я тамада из Латвии,город Резекне.Начну с самого главного:большое,ну просто огромное спасибо всем вам  :flower: ! я на форуме уже пару месяцев,но,к своему стыду,до этой темки добралась вот только сейчас:frown:,правда не из вредности,честно,честно....да и о себе не знаю,что и поведать... занимаюсь проведением праздников где то полтора года,а до этого потихоньку "томадила":biggrin: на праздниках у друзей и знакомых... они то и присоветовали занятся этим делом всерьез...а дело то не легким оказалось... городок у нас маленький,народец привередливый..."это мы уже видели,это мы уже слышали"... так что форум наш,для меня просто спасение... ну возьмите меня!!!!!

----------


## Курица

*monika-il*,
*julijale*,
приветик, соседки:biggrin:-_это я фигурально выражаюсь, потому что граничат наши...государства, в советские времена даже автобус от нас к вам ходил(я живу в Печорах Псковских)_ 
С удовольствием принимаем в компанию тех, кому есть что делать, чтобы окружающие *почувствовали праздник!*

----------


## monika-il

Девочки, спасибо за тёплый приём!!! :flower:

----------


## monika-il

Девочки, спасибо за тёплый приём!!!! :flower: 
Юлия, мы же с тобой уж точно соседи- Резекне и Даугавпилс - пару часов езды!!! :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

> мы же с тобой уж точно соседи


Благо Форум делает соседями даже представителей разных госсударств... Здесь мы все Вместе и Навсегда!

----------


## monika-il

> Благо Форум делает соседями даже представителей разных госсударств... Здесь мы все Вместе и Навсегда!


Люда, я 30 лет была по национальности украинка, т.
к. мой отец был украинец с г.Бердянска, но мне пришлось поменять национальность и стать латышкой, а иначе я не могла получить гражданства в Латвии,а у меня там родня осталась, которую я не видела почти 18 лет.Очень хочу приехать на Украину,но когда это случиииииится.....мы к вам без визы можем попасть только через Польшу.kuku

----------


## Капля дождя

Привет!!! Я - ИРИНА. Мне 38, раньше жила и работала в Перми, потом с семьёй переехали в Краснодарский край... Семья у меня большая - муж, три сына (12, 10 и 4 годика), дочка (замужем), внук и внучка!!! Вообщем, я очень счастливый человек! С работой тоже всё в норме, последние 6 лет работала худ.руком, а сейчас полностью "отдалась" ведению... Провожу всё то же самое, как все - свадьбы, корпоративки, юбилеи, новогодние банкеты, итак шестой год... Мне очень повезло с работой да и люди окружают хорошие... Хотя, по образованию я - экономист, в Перми им и работала...,но горячее сердце+бредовые идейки делают иногда невозможное... Кроме сада и огорода, люблю сочинять стишки,пишу сценарии и вот уже год - занимаюсь оформлением свадебных столов, отвлекая от работы мужа(он мне помогает)...Вот, коротко и всё... Прошу прощения, не могу ещё освоиться на сайте, полный чайник...

----------


## swinging

> три сына (12, 10 и 4 годика), дочка (замужем), внук и внучка!!!


 :Ok: 



> Прошу прощения, не могу ещё освоиться на сайте, полный чайник...


Поможем. Обращайся, если что.  :Aga: 
Удачи!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Мне 38





> три сына (12, 10 и 4 годика), дочка (замужем), внук и внучка!!!


Ира! Я в шоке! Глядя на аватарку твою,невозможно представить описанное тобой!
Ты только никому не раасказывай, что ты бабушка, а то решат, что ты врушка!
Вливайся в нашу компанию!

----------


## olgaring

> Ты только никому не раасказывай, что ты бабушка,


я тоже с трудом в это верю , на фото Вам не больше 30! Рада знакомству !!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Привет, тёзка! Вливайся! 



> вот уже год - занимаюсь оформлением свадебных столов,


А вот это интересно. Ждём в соответсвующей темке. Можно даже и открыть - офрмление столов. Хочется увидеть и услышать.

----------


## Курица

> Привет!!! Я - ИРИНА.


*epilova*,
ДОБРО ПОЖАЛОВАТЬ, РАСПОЛАГАЙТЕСЬ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА! :smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> дочка (замужем), внук и внучка!!!


 Это у нас по-моему третья бабушка на Форуме появилась... Ира(Ветер Намерений),Лариса(Лорик Юрина) и ты.... Счастье -то какое... Так держать!....

----------


## baranvagalina

Увидела у Люды-Оптимистки внизу подпись с указанием поста -и телефонами.Решила и себе исправить подпись-и -о ужас-я не нашла себя в этой темке.На форуме уже больше года-и на тебе.Не понимаю-как я пропустила этот момент.
Меня зовут Галина!Мне 46 лет. Я живу в Краснодарском крае-в районном городке.Работаю в Доме культуры.Артистом-вокалистом и руководителем вокальной студии.Работу свою очень люблю-хотя она переживает не лучшие времена.Очень малооплачиваемая.По свадьбам работала в основном музыкантом.Но потихоньку стала браться и за ведение.Получается вроде неплохо-но бывает,что нет удловлетворения от работы-значит что-то не так сделала.Очень форум мне помог  и помогает с материалом,советом.Сейчас работаю вместе с мужем-пою я правда одна-он дискотека и звукооператор.   Если берусь вести -то тогда конечно приходится нелегко-но все равно интересно. Несмотря на то,что на форуме давно-еще умею не так уж много.Вот фотку поменять-проблема.И выложить-тоже .Но думаю-осилю и эту премудрость.
И я тоже бабушка.
телеф.  +79183396937.

----------


## julia2222

*Donald*, :Ok: 

*monika-il*, :flower: 

*julijale*, :flower: 
Ребята! Искренне рада знакомству и общению, будем дружить:smile:

*epilova* :flower: 
Ириша, а с тобой у нас много общего. Мне тоже 38 лет, я, как и ты,  экономист по образованию и совсем недавно попала на этот замечательный форум. Здесь тепло и уютно. Здесь всегда рады приветливым и жизнерадостным людям.:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> И я тоже бабушка.


 Ура! Четыре молодых, зажигательных бабушек!....

----------


## julia2222

*baranvagalina*, :flower: 
 Рада знакомству и по-доброму завидую всем, кто поёт :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> Рада знакомству и *по-доброму завидую* всем, кто поёт





> Ура! Четыре молодых, зажигательных бабушек!....


..а я- всем...Б А Б У Ш К А М !!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/291553m.gif[/IMG]
(нажмите на изображение!)

----------


## Януська

> Мне 38





> муж, три сына (12, 10 и 4 годика), дочка (замужем),* внук и внучка!!!*


 Я чуть со стула не упала, когда прочитала!!!!!!!! Ну вы даете, как говорится: Выполним и перевыполним план дядюшки Пу!

----------


## lapulia

Ещё раз всем ПРИВЕТ!!!! Вы все просто СУПЕР!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  Каждый раз заходя на форум благодарю бога, за то что привёл меня к вам. Наконец нашла время написать немного о себе. Работаю уже 5 лет. Банкеты, свадьбы, детские праздники и всевозможные развлекаловки как для больших, так и для маленьких детей. Начинала САМА!!!! Было очень тяжко :Jopa:  Но все-таки воплотила свою детскую мечту в жизнь, пускай с опозданием, но всё-же смогла :Vah:  Порой приходится очень тяжко!!! Родителей похоронила, детей оставить не с кем!!! (простите забыла! Муж есть! Дочь-15лет, Сын-4года) И сгрузить бытовые проблемы тоже не на кого. Но работу не брошу НИКОГДА! Это моя жизнь. 
Пока всё... Позже познакомлю с нашей сумашедшей бригадой:tongue:
P.S. простите за орфографию!!

----------


## Януська

*lapulia*,
 Вливайся! 



> сгрузить бытовые проблемы тоже не на кого.





> Муж есть! Дочь-15лет, Сын-4года)


 Вот на двух первых, стопудово уже можно что-нибудь, да сгрузить :biggrin:

----------


## skomorox

*epilova*,



> раньше жила и работала в Перми


привет, бывшим пермякам от бывших пермяков!!!!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## skomorox

*optimistka17*,



> Ура! Четыре молодых, зажигательных бабушек!....


в тебе никогда не "умрёт" математик. Математиков бывших не бывает (как и кгбэшников).:biggrin:

----------


## Лина М.

> Но все-таки воплотила свою детскую мечту в жизнь, пускай с опозданием, но всё-же смогла


Молодец. Очень правильно сделала, что не пошла на поводу у рутины. Небось сто раз отговаривали тебя "мудрецы": ерунда это, не получится и тп. А ты всё преодолела, поступила по зову сердца. Как и большинство присутствующих:smile: :flower:

----------


## skomorox

*Януська*,



> Выполним и перевыполним план дядюшки Пу!


Это про которого не поминать"всуе"?:biggrin: Или, который 250 с тремя нолями всем обещал?

----------


## optimistka17

> Позже познакомлю с нашей сумашедшей бригадой


 Сначала с собой познакомь... Как зовут тебя, девушка -красавица?

----------


## optimistka17

> в тебе никогда не "умрёт" математик. Математиков бывших не бывает (как и кгбэшников).


 Ага, опять свои свадьбы посчитала. 431 штука за всю мою тамадейскую жизнь...

----------


## skomorox

*optimistka17*,



> свадьбы посчитала. 431 штука за всю мою тамадейскую жизнь...
> __________________


снимаю шляпу, парик, и приседаю в глубоком реверансе! (ах, да, ещё: апплодирую стоя!) :flower:

----------


## Donald

> Ага, опять свои свадьбы посчитала. 431 штука за всю мою тамадейскую жизнь...


Действительно, снимаю шляпу!!!  :Ok:  А как удается подсчитывать? Я до сих пор не знаю, сколько у меня мероприятий было. Хотя за все годы за 400 то точно перевалило, думаю к 500 примерно. Но свадеб и семейных праздников среди этого числа много меньше. В основном - корпоративы, розыгрыши, уличные мероприятия, концерты, открытия магазинов, фирм, компаний и пр... Но как можно так точно подсчитать? Браво!  :Ok:

----------


## Януська

> 431 штука за всю мою тамадейскую жизнь...


 Да ладно, Люд, быть не может...Я думаю значительно больше!!! У меня за 7 лет работы 384 свадьбы! Хоть я записей каждой свадьбы и не веду, но у меня есть чудо-календарики :)) Маленькие, где я каждый год отмечаю свои свадьбы. Вчера не поленилась, села и подсчитала. Так что уж за твой то стаж их намного боьше, я просто уверена, что ты скромничаешь!!! :))

----------


## lapulia

Сейчас работаю педоргом (педогог организатор) в центре дополнительного образования детей. Можно сказать за СПАСИБО! (зарплата 2000руб.)  Мы держимся на одном энтузиазме!!! Наш девиз: если не мы, то кто-же??? Всенные клиентым понятно, что на такую зарплату даже хлеба не купишь. Выручают платные заказы! Их сейчас достаточно. Появилые появились постоянные клиенты. Работаем со многими агенствами развлечений. Доходит до смешного, бывает, что заявка на один и тот же заказ поступает от нескольких работодателей:redface: подскажите, куда выложить фотки :Oj: 
Ещё раз СПАСИБО за то, что вы есть!!!! Надеюсь на поддержку :Oj:  Может и я на что сгожусь?

----------


## lapulia

> Сначала с собой познакомь... Как зовут тебя, девушка -красавица?


Прошу прощения!!! Совсем забыла представиться:frown: Зовут меня Ольга

----------


## lapulia

> *lapulia*,
>  Вливайся! 
> 
>  Вот на двух первых, стопудово уже можно что-нибудь, да сгрузить :biggrin:


Пытаюсь, но не всегда получается:frown: Муж постоянно на работе!!!! Его лучше не впутывать. (привык, что в своё время сидела дома и можно было не о чем не беспокоиться.) Сейчас всеми силами старается переделать себя и помогать по мере возможности, но это гораздо меньше, чем хотолось бы. А дочь понимает, но не всегда( переходный возраст).

----------


## skomorox

*lapulia*,



> работаю педоргом


звучит слово :biggrin:смачно!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lapulia

> *lapulia*,
> 
> звучит слово :biggrin:смачно!!!!!!!!!!!


Спасибо! мне тоже нравится. Слово не ворбей, вылетит- не поймаешь. Один раз вылетело, теперь мы так друг друга и называем.:wink:

----------


## Клеопатра1

приветствую вас, дорогоуважаемые ведущие! помогите новичку, умоляю! стучусь в каждую дверь, пока нет ответа!

----------


## Ладушка

*Клеопатра1*,
 Привет, тебе царица! А ты попробуй без стука... По царски:smile:

----------


## Клеопатра1

а я не могу так! уже плачу, свадьба 8-го числа, нужна нарезка "Мыслей", и ни чего, а сама не умею! вот досада!

----------


## Ладушка

Это тебе надо в раздел объявлений "Ищу, прошу, помогите". И обязательно укажи свой эл.адрес. Или мне в личку скинь. Если успею завтра до банкета - вышлю. 
А здесь можешь о себе написать. И главное - без паники! Всё приходит в своё время. И мысли тоже.:smile:

----------


## Клеопатра1

Приветствую вас еще раз, но уже без паники! Меня зовут Александра (Клеопатра- это для повышения самооценки, говорят помогает, но пока не ощутила). Я работаю во Дворце Культуры "Крылья Сибири" в г. Обь ( Новосибирская обл.) Проведением праздников занялась этим летом, просто попросили родственники свадьбу провести, а потом поехало. Когда впервые зашла на этот сайт, просто чуть сознание не потеряла, было ощущение, что я в райских кущах, где живут добрые люди и делятся своим добром со всеми! Мне было бы очень приятно быть в вашей команде!

----------


## olgaring

Александра, добро пожаловать! :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> А как удается подсчитывать


 Да просто открываю тетрадь и каждый раз свадьбы записываю Номер по порядку, какую сумму денег получила (хорошо, что это никогда не увидит налоговая..)и название кафе, ресторана...



> Да ладно, Люд, быть не может...Я думаю значительно больше!!!


 Я достаточно пунктуальный человек. Поверь, ни об одной свадьбе не забыла, но и не прибавляла, не приукрашала ситуацию... Тут наверно менталитет Украины виноват. У нас свадьбы только в субботу и немного в пятницу. Я за все годы работы( а это 13, с половиной лет) только однажды проводила свадьбу в среду и 2 или 3 раза в воскресенье...
 Поэтому при всем желание у меня большого числа свадеб нет. 
 А вот другие работы я записывала, но не нумеровала. Можно просчитать общее число работ...
 Я востребованная ведущая, но очередь ко мне не выстраивается. Вот сейчас, например , проведу юбилей 8 ноября и следующая взятая работа для меня лично-это выпускной в июне будущего года... 
 Опять буду перебиваться за счет детских праздников. Они, по-прежнему есть...



> Совсем забыла представиться Зовут меня Ольга


А вот теперь,здравствуй,золотце. Рада видеть тебя, Ольга!

----------


## KAlinchik

> следующая взятая работа для меня лично-это выпускной в июне будущего года...


Люда!Ты новогодние заказы пропустила?

----------


## optimistka17

> Ты новогодние заказы пропустила?


 Алина! Буренка мычит уже от досады... 
 Полный ноль... Ни предновогодки нет, ни самой новогодней ночи...
 Народ остро переживает кризис. Ты сама на Украине живешь, так или иначе чувствуешь...

 Ничего. Прорвемся...

----------


## KAlinchik

> Ты сама на Украине живешь, так или иначе чувствуешь


Да...Даже в ресторане пока работы нет, сижу уже 3ью неделю вечерами дома на радость детям и мужу...



> Ничего. Прорвемся...


А куда мы денемся?! с менталитетом нашего народа гулять даже в кризис

----------


## optimistka17

> сижу уже 3ью неделю вечерами дома на радость детям и мужу...


И не просто дома сидишь, а у компа. То есть на Форуме...
 Дети и муж смирились?

----------


## Donald

> Народ остро переживает кризис. Ты сама на Украине живешь, так или иначе чувствуешь...


Знаете, в Сибири пока не так ярко чувствуется кризис, хотя увольнения кое-где идут. А вот по ситуации в ресторанах видно. Заказов мало, а те умные фирмы, которые заранее на лучший числа и в кайфовые кабаки застолбили места - есть случаи отказов... У нас артисты, а особенно ведущие в панике по Новогодним праздникам...

к счастью - меня паника миновала... я спокоен, как Джеймс Бонд!

----------


## Donald

*КЛЕОПАТРА*,

В ящике пошарь... может, чо-нить найдется...  :Aga:

----------


## KAlinchik

> И не просто дома сидишь, а у компа. То есть на Форуме...
> Дети и муж смирились?


Люд! Я с утра включаю комп, естессно, форум.и занимаюсь своими делами, время от времени поглядываю, что нового...Он же есть не просит!Выключаю только когда ухожу из дома или спать ложусь:biggrin:
Дети, в принципе, не ощущают,т.к. я и им успеваю внимание уделить,и играю с ними, и книжки почитываю...
 а муж иногда побуркивает...

----------


## Януська

> Полный ноль... Ни предновогодки нет, ни самой новогодней ночи...


Аналогично абсолютно!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Народ остро переживает кризис.



Девочки и мальчики! Для поднятия боевого духа своей команды, обязательно будут заказывать предновогодние вечера. Подождите. Не одни, так другие. 
У меня вчера было две встречи. Обе солидные фирмы. Так одна экономила на каждой копейке, а другая выбрала самые дорогие коллективы, аж на 120 тысяч. И срываются заказы, уж настолько проверенные временем клиенты отказываются, что и не ожидаешь такого шага от них. 
Муж мой третий день не может зарплату из банкомата получить. Днем он занят, а вечером - денег нет. Я так рада, что завтра свадьба, а то все платежи наступили(лицей, квартира, телефон, интернет). А еще я сегодня достала последний кусок мяса из морозилки.:eek: Кончилось мясо, будем есть картошку.  :Aga: Я все же уверена - ПРОРВЕМСЯ!

----------


## optimistka17

> Не одни, так другие.


 Так и будет Просто не тогда, когда мы привыкли, а в последний момент...

----------


## skomorox

*optimistka17*,



> Так и будет Просто не тогда, когда мы привыкли, а в последний момент...


это точно. В прошлом году, аж 30-го в 23-00 позвонили и предложили вести новогодний вечер в ресторане. Но я отказалась, т.к. для меня, за сутки - невозможно нормально подготовиться. Людям же в зале не обьяснишь, что такой "форс-мажор" - не твоя вина. Они денежки уже давно заплатили и ждут нормальной программы, а не пару-тройку судорожных игр. Имидж дороже, чем деньги. Один раз так "пролетел", а на следующие - уже и звать не будут.

----------


## tatusya

> последний момент...


Бывает, что последний момент получается намного лучше , чем первый. У нас с этим немного проще. Получили заказ уже на 25, 26, 29 декабря. 27, 28- свадьба. Не беру корпоратив. Кстати, я уже и выпускной взяла. Правда цены еще не оговариваем, а задаток уже дали.
Я думаю, заказчики еще не проснулись полностью. Люда, а может у нас многие не знают, что будет у нас в стране дальше. Я тоже переживаю, вдруг отменят.

----------


## lapulia

> Полный ноль... Ни предновогодки нет, ни самой новогодней ночи...


Девочки и мальчики, что творится??? Народу не до веселья??? Раньше рвали на части, а сейчас ТИШИНА!!!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

> Девочки и мальчики, что творится??? Народу не до веселья??? Раньше рвали на части, а сейчас ТИШИНА!!!!!!


Что за паника?
 Все будет... Говорю же,- в последний момент проснутся наши заказчики...

----------


## Марья

Привет всем новичкам! Снова хочу напомнить - *подпишите свои имена в подписи*. Лично у меня склероз миокарда, вооооот такой рубец..... через пять минут ни одно ваше имя не вспомню....:smile:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> склероз миокарда, вооооот такой рубец.....



После такого диагноза, решила пересмотреть любимую комедию:rolleyes:

----------


## Ладушка

> ни одно ваше имя не вспомню..


Ага,ага... Я тоже помнила, что Ева - Лена. А потом всё -равно Евочкой назвала. 
А юбиляров, пока работаю и ещё пару дней после банкета -помню имена, а после - тёмный лес. Помню банкет и даже увлечения юбиляров, а имена - стираются...:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> Снова хочу напомнить - подпишите свои имена в подписи


 Марина! По-моему ,если найдется хоть один новичек,который тебя, меня услышит, это уже надо записывать в историю Форума...

----------


## skomorox

*optimistka17*,



> По-моему ,если найдется хоть один новичек,который тебя, меня услышит,


и старичок тоже. Все не безгрешны и призывы наши не слышат. Я так и не заметила имена под аватарами или в подписи ни у старичков, ни у новичков. Значит, все друг друга будут по "кликухам" кликать, а что ещё остаётся?:frown::mad:

----------


## optimistka17

> Я так и не заметила имена под аватарами или в подписи ни у старичков, ни у новичков.


 Что значит не заметила? У Ладушки-Лада подписано У Татуси-Наталья подписано. Светлане и подписывать не надо Марине по-моему обращение Марья больше нравится... Тебя, Ира, я просто запомнила, но ты же не подписала свое имя в автоподпись...:frown:
 А вот на этой странице Лапуля, так , увы я не запомнила, даже если она и писала как ее зовут:wink:  
 Честное слово, разговор с такими форумчанами для себя воспринимаю ,как разговор со стенкой..:mad:.
 Обидно, в самом деле...  :Jopa: Действительно, неужели так трудно ввести свое имя в автоподпись?

----------


## Януська

> Действительно, неужели так трудно ввести свое имя в автоподпись?


Люда, автоподпись мало кто читает. Лучше делать как Ира-Скоморох, она написала имя под ником, очень удобно!

----------


## lapulia

*optimistka17*,



> Марина! По-моему ,если найдется хоть один новичек,который тебя, меня услышит,


Я услыша :Aga: ла

----------


## Dju

Всем привет! Меня зовут Юлия, друзья зовут Джулией, иногда Джу. Рада с вами познакомиться. :Aga: 
Кажется в наш бизнес я была обречена попасть после того, как в 4 года ткнула пальцем в клавиши пианино и сказала маме "хочу".....
И понеслось: главные роли на утренниках в детском саду, музыкальная школа, самодеятельность, танцы, песни, театральные студии, музыкальное педагогическое училище, вожатские слеты, педотряды, КВНы.....брррр! kuku
Первые свадьбы проводили для подруг, это были студенческие куражи 89-90 года.
Но вряд ли я бы решилась когда-либо изменить своей мечте и бросить школу, если бы не переломные 90-е. Молодой семье невозможно было даже прозябать на то, что выдавали в зарплате. Пришлось искать себя. Сначала почему-то решила, что как и большинство, искать нужно на рынке....Не мое! 
И только, когда очередная подруга попросила о помощи организовать свадьбу, до меня дошло, что это же мой актив...Я же столько лет копила багаж....А почему бы не попробовать?! И дала объявление в газету. 
Давно это было. Смешно вспоминать свои первые свадьбы, бессонные от волнения ночи и килограммы валерьянки...
Постепенно, встречая одни и те же лица фотографов и операторов, рассширялся круг знакомых, присоединялись тамады, артисты. Созванивались, передавали друг другу приветы, а то и заказы. Стали устраивать себе праздники....сдружились!

Я благодарна судьбе, что все получилось так, как получилось. Рядом со мной интересные, душевные, замечательные люди. А одна из "конкуренток" стала лучшей подругой. Вот она-то и обречена быть ген.директором фирмы, которую мы все замутили. 

Можно ли мечтать о большем счастье, чем заниматься интересным делом в кругу друзей.:wink:

----------


## Dju

> Я все же уверена - ПРОРВЕМСЯ!


Светлана, а у нас нет другого выбора :smile: Все равно идти вперед! Так пойдем с улыбкой!

----------


## skomorox

*optimistka17*,



> Тебя, Ира, я просто запомнила, но ты же не подписала свое имя в автоподпись...


Я через месяц, после попадания на форум - написала своё имя под ником. И всем советую также сделать. Права Януська - это быстрее читается, чем в автоподписи. Зачем вам всем эта графа, которая сначала обзывает тебя новичком, потом местным и т.д.? И так понятно по дате регистрации и по репутации - кто тут местный, а кто новичок. Вот и надо там лучше своё имя написать. Оно вместе с ником, сразу на глаза попадается. :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

> Я услышала


 Люди добрые, берите пример с Олечки! :flower: 
_ОБНАРОДУЙТЕ СВОИ ИМЕНА!!!!!!!!!!!_:biggrin:

----------


## NikaPearl

Приятно, однако, обнародываться после мысли Людмилы - достойный мэтр :wink:.

Если писаться полностью я -Вероника-Маргарита ( Маргарита, как известно, переводится, как жемчужина, на английском Pearl - так мой ник и пришел в голову NikaPearl). От Маргариты в 16 лет отказалась это было родительское чудачество (отец - немецких корней, на иностранный манер все делать любил). Посему зовусь Вероникой, Никой. Никушей - када совсем близкими  :Oj: 

 Родилась в марте 1969 года (возраст никада не скрываю :biggrin:) в Вильнюсе. Литва. Отец - по началу художник, но с годами принял поприще своего отца и стал священником православной церкви. Мама - инженер-пенсионер. Предки расстались и живу я уж 30  с хвостиком лет как в городе Пензе. 
Средняя общеобразовательная,Музыкальная школа - фортепиано. Немного гитара. Саксофон не освоила )) инструмента своего, увы не было. Но мечтаю до сих пор!
Педагогический нститут , естественно-географический факультет, кульмассовый сектор там же. Студенческая сцена, конечно. С неё не вылазила, что и не отсавляло времени на учебу. Поэтому стипендию надо было компенсировать чем-то еще. Пришла в местный салон обрядов службы семьи "Юнона" в 19 лет. Где и начала свою "карьеру" ведущей . В ней тому уж 20 лет соответственно. Работала и в коммерческих структурах, конечно, параллельно, была даже брокером на товарной бирже. Далее зав. театрально-цирковым отделением в городской школе искусств. Недолго, правда. Зряплата была слишком "зряплатистой". Но лишь тогда захотела работать  с детьми и теперь основной профиль праздников - детские.
Разведена, сын  Саша- уже почти 16 лет. Чума красиво-длинноволосая:biggrin:. 
В остальном - музыка (особенно стили блюз, нью эйдж, хотя просто попеть под караоке и потанцевать под попсу- тоже в кайф). Путешествовать обожаю- Италия - моя навечная лубофф! Афоризмы - однозначно! Иной раз чтение книг столько измышлизмов и чувств не рождает, сколько одна мудрая цитатка.
Ах, да, забыла. По второму высшему- "мы" - психолог. Хотя я предпочитаю говорить я -  человек имеющий "некую сумму психологических знаний". так вернее. Потому что это чуть больше , чем житейская психология и намного меньше, чем медицинская.
Поэтому философско-психологически книги а-ля Коэльо, Бах, Ошо - моя стихия.
Относительно стихии - согласно своему знаку - я полностью ему соответствую. я- Рыбка  :Oj: .Отдающая. Искренняя. Правда, с годами, принимающая полезные выводы от жизни в стиле: цени того, кто без тебя не может. И не беги за тем, кто счастлив без тебя.
Вот и всё. Это вам :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

Спасибо за рассказ. Честно говоря, сразу мнение изменилось(о тебе, Ника), а то после АВАТАРКИ типа "Нате ВАМ!" - осадочек появился...Может, ну ее, аватарку-то(чисто психологически - :eek:воздействует не ах) - хотя - ИМХО!:wink:

----------


## NikaPearl

Аватарки будут меняться -  а ты, Танюш. всмотрись в аватарку-то )) и вчитайся.. Не руби с плеча, как и по первоначальности реакции на мои мысли..И вместо "нате вам" увидишь что-то еще - игривый ребенок, который желает "нескучного дня" - там ведь так и написано.

----------


## Курица

> Аватарки будут меняться -  а ты, Танюш. всмотрись в аватарку-то )) и вчитайся.. Не руби с плеча, как и по первоначальности реакции на мои мысли..И вместо "нате вам" увидишь что-то еще - игривый ребенок, который желает "нескучного дня" - там ведь так и написано.


Знаешь, со зрением- уже проблемы старческого толку-сиреневое на фиолетовом прочитает на "раз" не каждый...А вот ...короче- повернись, Ник, к лесу задом...:biggrin: :biggrin: :flower: 

"Лицом к лицу лица не увидать-
Большое видится на расстояньи..."
(Есенин С.А.)

----------


## NikaPearl

Как говорится.. спешиали фо ю - специально для Татьяны )) меняю аватарку :wink:

----------


## Курица

> специально для Татьяны )) меняю аватарку


 :Ok: 
Айда в Беседку- попадет!(и- за дело! :Aga: )

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Люди добрые, берите пример с Олечки!


уже!!!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

*NikaPearl*,



> По второму высшему- "мы" - психолог.





> Относительно стихии - согласно своему знаку - я полностью ему соответствую. я- Рыбка


Ника! Ох, не зря мы с тобой вначале такое знакомство завязали!:biggrin:
столько общего у нас!

----------


## chigray

Всем здрасьте!!! В первую очередь хочу высказать всем участникам данного форума огромное уважение и благодарность, за проделанный вами труд и за то что делитесь своим трудом практически безвозмездно! Зовут меня Дмитрий. Я только начинаю свою деятельность в проведении торжеств в роли звукооператора. Вот уж никогда раньше не думал что этим займусь!!! Имею официальную работу, работаю программистом в сфере социального обслуживания, хотя программист это конечно громко сказано, потому что программы я не пиши и писать не умею. В один из вечеров, сидя у друзей-соседей за бутылочкой пива я, зная что мой друг Игорь очень хорошо поет, а его жена Оля умеет хорошо организовать и весело провести вечеринку, предложил им объединиться, что было сразу же принято обоими. Загорелись все, да так что уже через месяц купили новое звуковое оборудование и начали с юбилея у общего товарища. Всем понравился именно индивидуальный подход к сценарию музыкальные подложки под каждый произнесенный гостями тост. Талант Игоря как исполнителя песен был в нашем поселке известен давно, к тому же он лауреат гос премии в Москве на торжественном концерте посвященном 50-ти летию образования вневедомственной охраны. Вот так все и началось, имея под руками халявный интернет, я долго черпал минусовки и mp3-ки пока не набрел на ваш сайт, был очень удивлен. Неприменно познакомлю с ним нашу тамаду! Всем еще раз огромное спасибо, если чем-то смогу то буду искренне рад помочь всем вам!

----------


## KAlinchik

*chigray*,
 Присоеденяйся, Дим, к нам ( мы мужчин любим:wink:) и тамаду свою присоединяй!:biggrin:

----------


## Volodя

> Вот уж никогда раньше не думал что этим займусь!!!


к
как ни странно, я тоже :Aga:

----------


## chigray

> ( мы мужчин любим)


Спасибо, я заметил :wink: Вот в пятницу отведем свадебку и тамаду приобщу к инету. У вас здесь очень здорово!

----------


## optimistka17

> написала своё имя под ником. И всем советую также сделать. Права Януська - это быстрее читается, чем в автоподписи.





> уже!!!!!





> Приятно, однако, обнародываться


Девочки, мальчики! Делайте так как вам удобнее. Подписывайте ,пожалуйста, свои имена хоть в аватаре под ником, хоть в автоподписи... Но,чтобы это было в каждом сообщении, а не так, как порою, человек один раз о себе расскажет и думает, что его уже все запомнили...Куда лучше, если новичек все правильно понял и сделал все, как надо... 


> Зовут меня Дмитрий.

----------


## NikaPearl

> *NikaPearl*,
> 
> 
> Ника! Ох, не зря мы с тобой вначале такое знакомство завязали!:biggrin:
> столько общего у нас!


Ну, дык, *разве могло быть иначе*:wink: Я как увидела, что Рыбка-  все,  просекла родное сразу  :flower:  :Oj:

----------


## Понарин

А я Адександр. Раюотаю в детских лагерях, вот совсем недавно приехал из Всероссийского детского центра "Орленок". Привез кучу всего очень и очень интересного, но из-за того, что катастрофически не хватает времени сидеть у интернета (пересменки короткие), пока нет времени выложить все свои фишки, но я обязательно это сделаю.
А форум просто супер, и люди здесь хорошие

----------


## Капля дождя

:flower:  :flower:  :flower: Здравствуйте, все-все-все! Ну, наконец-то, я нашла дорогу в раздел "Кто мы"! Ура!!! Меня зовут Ирина, мне 38 лет, 6 лет занимаюсь этим чудесным и чудным ремеслом... Не кривя душой, скажу, что была приятно удивлена существованию такого форума!!! А когда писала первое сообщение - волновалась, как перед первым банкетом... Провожу всё - свадьбы, корпоративы, юбилеи, только детские дни рождения - редко... Работы хватает...  К моему большому сожалению, редко получается заглянуть к вам на огонёк, а так хочется... Мой вечный двигатель - это моя семья! Дочка выросла, вышла замуж, родила двоих внучат, а ещё у меня три сына (младшенькому только исполнилось 4 годика), ну и, конечно, муж! Так что времени маловато, а успеть нужно многое!!! Я последнее время обленилась немного, раньше, когда работала в ДК худ.руком, всё писала сама - стихи, сценарии и т.д....А сейчас - столько интересного материала, только успевай под себя крои да переделывай (а здесь почувствовала крепкую руку профессионалов, что даже переделывать при необходимости  не придётся)!!! Спасибо за вашу открытую душу, горячие сердца и руку помощи!!! "Увидимся" на страницах рубрик!

----------


## Oksana Vova

:Ok: Девочки милые!!! Как здорово здесь на сайте с вами! Только вернулись с мужем из Египта!!! Были ещё в Израиле и в Палестине! Круто отдохнули, ныряли с аквалангами и загорели как негры. Желаю всем работы классной за нормальные деньги, чтобы мы все могли себе позволить хотя бы разочек в год забить на работу и поехать отдохнуть. Всем удачи!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Марья

*Понарин*,
Добро пожаловать! Под ником, вместо слова "новичок" подпиши свое имя... А то так и будем фамильничать..:wink:
*epilova*,
Ирина, добро пожаловать!!!

----------


## lapulia

*Марья*,



> Под ником, вместо слова "новичок" подпиши свое имя...


Как это сделать???:frown:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Как это сделать???


Оль!Ты можешь уже не заморачиваться: у тебя имя есть в автоподписи и сразу его видно! :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> Как это сделать???


 Алина права. Можешь не заморачиваться... А вообще все изменения делаются через" Мой кабинет ",там несколько подпунктов имеется" Изменить..."
 А Александру Панарину-Большой привет!Сразу виден деловой подход. Имею это ,это и это... могу поделиться В свою очередь интересуюсь этим,этим и этим... Без лишнего флуда.:biggrin:

----------


## Pugachiha

Здравствуйте уважаемые ведущие:smile:
Наконец-то я вставила свою фотку в профиль, так что там вы сможете познакомиться со мной визуально. И кроме того, в этой темке вы сможете меня услышать http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=108091
Вы по роду своей деятельности работаете, а значит слышали, много музыкантов. Поэтому мне очень интересно ваше мнение. :flower:

----------


## Марья

*Pugachiha*,
ой, а где же ты так долго пропадала? С возвращением!!!

----------


## tatusya

> ну и, конечно, муж!


 :Ok:  Вливайтесь!

----------


## Понарин

Уважаемые господа. Знаете, круче этого форума просто не существует, как говорится, круче тока яйца:smile:
Спасибо, что Вы делитесь своими материалами и позволяете показывать свои.
А то зашел я намедни на вожатский форум, а там все сели на мешки со своим добром и стидят на нем. Ни своими наработками делиться не хотят и другие оценить  не хотят. Разве правильная это позиция?

----------


## optimistka17

> Разве правильная это позиция?


 Саня! Ты хочешь, чтоб мы все дружно сказали тебе,-нет, неправильная... ?Так это будет  уже флуд.. А с ним- в Беседку... Здесь -то народ о себе рассказывает...

----------


## Понарин

*optimistka17*,
извиняюсь. наболело

----------


## diskengel

Здравствуйте Форумчане! я для вас ещё новенькая, а вы мне уже как родные. Я потихоньку с вами ознакомилась и вы мне нрааааавитесь. 
Меня зовут Светлана, мне 38 (ой :redface:.. даже незаметила). 
Занимаюсь пением и ведением всевозможных праздников. А вы таланты! класно ...

----------


## Раюшка

*diskengel*,
 Светик, привет! Чайчик будешь? :smile:
А сколько лет ты работаешь ведущей? Из какого ты города? 
МногА вопросАФФ у нас...:smile:

----------


## Jenik25

Добрых вам праздников, дорогие друзья! Да побольше! Меня зовут Евгения, мне 25 лет. Родилась, живу и работаю в Москве. Пою я и выступаю на сцене с 5-ти лет. В детском саду была одарена ролью снегурочки за то, что русая коса и умела красиво преподносить стихи. Музыкальное образование: муз. школа, сейчас занимаюсь частно с преподавателем по вокалу МГПУ. Колледж закончила педагогический, а факультет юридический. Имею также высшее юридическое образование. Работаю в школе учителем Обществознания, Правоведения, но сейчас в декрете. А вообще по-настоящему работаю в ресторане певицей 7 лет, когда могу (слава Богу, мой певец в остальное время меня выручает), ведь с маленьким ребёнком не всегда есть возможность пойти на работу. В проведении праздников вообще перерывов не далала. Работаю тамадой 6 лет. В-основном, свадьбы и юбилеи. Люблю костюмированные праздники. Всем желаю здоровья и новых творческих идей!

----------


## Pugachiha

> Pugachiha,
> ой, а где же ты так долго пропадала? С возвращением!!!


Приветик и тебе тоже. Сама же знаешь, летом волка ноги кормят. Чё летом натопаешь, то зимой и полопаешь. К компу специально не подходила - затягивает, болото отдыхает:wink:
А потом как вернулась - месяц не могла найти - где вход, а хгде выход:smile: Всё поменялось, куча кнопочек, новые темы - стокА интереснАВА!!! Кстати до сих пор ещё не всё дочитала - мою любимую "беседку" оставила на "сладенькое":rolleyes:

----------


## Курица

*Jenik25*,
*diskengel*,
НОВЕНЬКИМ-приветик и наилучшие пожелания!Завидую- у ВАС еще столько нового (углубляясь в посты) впереди!
*Pugachiha*,
возвращенцам стареньким, которых помним, наше с кисточкой!!!!
И всем-  :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Кстати до сих пор ещё не всё дочитала - мою любимую "беседку" оставила на "сладенькое"


Ой, Вита, столько сладкого( а написали там ого-го-го!) может отразиться на фигуре!:biggrin:

----------


## diskengel

Светик, привет! Чайчик будешь? :smile:
А сколько лет ты работаешь ведущей? Из какого ты города? 
МногА вопросАФФ у нас...:smile:[/QUOTE]

Здравствуй Раюшка, спасибо за приветствие! чайку ? с удовальствием выпью  :Aga: 
Тамадой работаю лет 10, судьба заставила, всё сама перебивалась, сама программу стряпала когда начинала, даже посмотреть негде было. На форум вот только недавно нарвалась - спасибо всем, есть чему поучиться  :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

> сама программу стряпала когда начинала


 Ой, как интересно! Сама,-это многое значит... Не стесняйся,делись ,рады будут все ,и я в том числе, послушать коллегу...

----------


## лапс

Всем привет! Вот наконец-то мы решила написать о себе! Да мы, потому что в сфере проведения праздников мы работаем вместе с мужем. Думая, что не одни такие. Зовут нас Иван и Людмила. Мне 31, а мужу 33. У нас две дочки: старшей 9 лет, младшей 7 месяцев. Живем мы в очень древнем и красивом городе Угличе на реке Волга. Думаю, что в этой сфере мы не случайно. У мужа папа в свое время играл на свадьбах и юбилеях и попутно вел вечер (Ивана очень часто сравнивают с папой, говорят ...Весь в отца!) У меня мама всю свою сознательную жизнь работает в культуре. Сейчас она начальник управления культуры.
Так что это у нас в крови. Вместе с мужем ходили в муз. школу. Он на балалайку, я на скрипку, но не закончили. Росли в пионер.лагере, во всем участвовали, ходили в различные кружки (цирковой, театральный, танцевальный). Муж оооооочень мечтал стать клоуном и поступить в цирковое (даже ездил на просмотр в Москву), но встретил меня. Я закончила пед.институт - учитель нач. классов и англ.языка. Работаю в муз.школе на эстетическом отделении. Иван вместе с дочкой танцуют в образцовом народном коллективе. Вот уже много лет играем в КВН (до сих пор). Участвуем в различных конкурсах. Каждое лето стараемся сходить в поход на байдарках. А зимой-коньки, лыжи. Вот так вкратце о нас. А в сфере праздников было так. Вначале организовывали и проводили праздники для своих, а так же в моей школе. А выйти "в свет" помог случай. Мы познакомились с девушкой, у которой свое свадебное агенство, вот она то нам и предложила. Мы попробывали. И пошло, и пошло, и пошло! Даже рождение второй дочери нас не остановило. 31 декабря всей семьей ходили по домам Дед.Морозом и Снегур.+дочка Хрюшка (я была на 6 мес). А последнюю свадьбу провела на 9 мес. Вот так и живем! А сейчас у нас появилось еще одно детище - этот замечательный форум! Как здорово, что он у нас есть!  :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

> Вот наконец-то мы решила написать о себе!





> Регистрация: 28.09.2008


  Да, немало времени прошло, пока решили  познакомиться... Ну ничего, лучше позже чем никогда. Поздравляю с новым статусом перехода из геологов в сознательных , активных форумчан... Рада, что нашего полку прибыло...
 Не забудьте сразу поставить свои имена в автоподписи или прямо в аватарке...

----------


## GalinaM

Добрый вечер, милые форумчане и форумчанки! 
Несколько дней сижу в форуме и чувствую, что подсела на общение с вами, пусть пока и одностороннее. Попала на форум случайно, но каждая случайность неслучайна! Прежде чем писать о себе, решила почитать о вас. А теперь думаю, что и писать-то не надо, достаточно из ваших рассказов о себе сделать нарезки и все это смонтировать. А если серьезно, мне 45, 20 лет отдала школе, работая учителем начальных классов. Лет 10 назад попала в еврейскую общину и начала помогать в подготовке праздников. Сама сценарии никогда не писала (Бог не дал таланта в этом, видимо), но составлять сценарии из найденного и по крупинкам собранного в журналах, а позже в Интернете, материала - это всегда было интересно и увлекательно. и для своих любимых учеников в школе никогда не повторяла один и тот же сценарий утренника, всегда что-то новенькое, иначе самой просто неинтересно. Шесть лет назад работать в школе стало невыносимо, я ушла, хотя обожала свою работу. 
Несколько лет назад у нас сложилась отличная дружная компания, мы вместе работаем и дружим семьями, не только взрослые, но и наши дети. Решили вместе встретить Новый год. Я вспомнила печальный опыт двадцатилетней давности, когда мы, тогда еще достаточно молодые, в другой компании, просидели всю ночь перед телевизором в ожидании момента, когда начнет ходить общественный транспорт и можно будет добраться до дома. После этих жутких воспоминаний решила, что не могу допустить повторения этого кошмара. Тем более, что среди нынешних друзей все люди веселые, артистичные, с чувством юмора. Подготовила с младшей дочерью программу. Новый год прошел на "ура". Уже в 7 утра кто-то спросил: "А который час?" Моему счастью не было предела. Так оно и повелось. Уже лет пять мы отмечаем все праздники в нашей теплой компашке. Пару лет назад устроили нашим мужчинам (мужьям и сыновьям) великолепный праздник на 23 февраля. Как-нибудь расскажу, что придумала тогда. Гвоздем программы стала экскурсия на "выставку картин", которую я сумела провести. А в прошлом году наши друзья, которе вместе живут уже десять лет, решили "узаконить" свои отношения и устроить настоящую свадьбу. Вы уже поняли, что вела эту свадьбу я? Все было здорово. Не знаю, кто был больше доволен: молодожены или я. От гостей выслушала кучу комплиментов. а через год у "молодожена" был юбилей, и вела его опять я. С тех пор никто из моих друзей не сомневается, что праздник пройдет весело, тем более, что все мои начинания находят поддержку "в массах". Из официальных мероприятий в годы моей работы в еврейской общине проводила в мэрии города презентацию книги о нашей общине. Понимаю, что это совсем не то, чем занимаетесь вы, но где еще я смогу похвалиться? А сам себя не похвалишь...
Не собираюсь заниматься ведением различных торжеств как способом зарабатывания денег. Это мое увлечение только для души и любимых людей.
Два года назад выдала замуж старшую дочь. Ведущую на свадьбу порекомендовали родственники, которые занимаются съемкой свадеб. Встретились  с ней, поговорили, понравились друг другу, обговорили примерный сценарий, а за 4 дня до нашей свадьбы у нее случилось горе-умер муж. Август-время свадеб, согласились на ведущую, которая была свободна. Кому, как не вам, представить, что из этого вышло!.. Нет, все было неплохо, но мы хотели ПРАЗДНИКА, а это были будни... А в следующем году у моего мужа 50-летие. Он часто бывает на юбилеях по роду своей деятельности и уже сейчас заявил, что вести это мероприятие буду я. Для меня это неприемлимо. Вот почему еще я очень обрадовалась, обнаружив на форуме Тамбовскую волчицу. Да, да, меркантильный интерес! Но у меня с детства синдром отличницы. Все имеют право на ошибку, но если взялся за дело, то сделать его надо на "5", в крайнем случае на "4". Читаю ваши советы друг другу и просто балдею от удовольствия, что совсем рядом есть еще такие отзывчивые, добрые, креативные... и т. д. 
Так хочется отдать вам и крупинку своей души, но единственное, чем пока могу поделиться, это кучей сценарев к еврейским праздникам (видела такие запросы, обязательно засвечусь на этой страничке), а также рассакзать о выставке картин, которую делала на 55-летие подруги и на 23 февраля, если это кому-то интересно.
А еще у меня не только замечательный муж, две чудесные дочери (22 и 18 лет), но и потрясающий 11-месячный нук. Жду с нетерпением, когда он чуточку подрастет, чтобы, используя ваши рекомендации, устроить детский праздник для него.
Надеюсь, что моя писанина не вызовет отрицательных эмций. Мне очень приятно среди вас, как будто я среди родных людей.

----------


## Курица

> Надеюсь, что моя писанина не вызовет отрицательных эмций. Мне очень приятно среди вас, как будто я среди родных людей.


*GalinaM*,
спасибо за такой обстоятельный рассказ. 


> чувствую, что подсела на общение с вами, пусть пока и одностороннее.


все через это прошли! :Aga: 



> А еще у меня не только замечательный муж, две чудесные дочери (22 и 18 лет), но и потрясающий 11-месячный нук.


УРА, еще одна Бабушка(Люда-Оптимистка ведет им счет!)




> Вот наконец-то *мы решила* написать о себе!


А *мы* рада, что *вы* решила...:biggrin:Давайте поближе, поближе к народу... :Aga: 



> Даже рождение второй дочери нас не остановило. 31 декабря всей семьей ходили по домам Дед.Морозом и Снегур.+дочка Хрюшка (я была на 6 мес). А последнюю свадьбу провела на 9 мес.


а это в точности как наша Звездочка...Вам надо списаться...

Р А С П О Л А Г А Й Т Е С Ь !!! Всем места хватит.

----------


## Марья

> Лет 10 назад попала в еврейскую общину и начала помогать в подготовке праздников.


Ой, это тебе обязательно нужно подружиться с Мариной Мазайкиной.

----------


## julia2222

*лапс*, :flower: 
Очень приятно познакомиться и буду рада общению. :Ok: 

*GalinaM*, :flower: 
Ценю искренность и дружелюбие!  :Ok:  Так держать!!!




> Не собираюсь заниматься ведением различных торжеств как способом зарабатывания денег. Это мое увлечение только для души и любимых людей.


Ура! И в моём полку прибыло! Я тоже провожу праздники только для близких людей и своих сотрудников, и получаю огромное удовольствие от того, что дарю людям радость!:smile:




> Но у меня с детства синдром отличницы. Все имеют право на ошибку, но если взялся за дело, то сделать его надо на "5", в крайнем случае на "4".


Согласна на 100% :Ok: , и сама живу по этому же принципу: "Если взялся за гуж, не говори, что не дюж":smile:



> Надеюсь, что моя писанина не вызовет отрицательных эмций


У меня Ваш рассказ вызвал бурю положительных эмоций! :Ok:  Так что будем дружить.

----------


## baynistka

Всем привет! Меня зовут Ирина, на форуме новичок. На свадьбах начинала лабухом(эл.баян) постепенно переквалифицировалась. Тамадой лет 10 (микрофон легче баяна). Основная работа- препод. муз. школы. Подрабатываю регентом церковного хора. Образование- муз. училище(баян), ВУЗ(практический психолог). Очень интересный форум. Надеюсь и я буду чем-то полезной.

----------


## KAlinchik

*baynistka*,
*GalinaM*,
*лапс*,
 девчонки, было очень приятно почитать о вас!
Распологайтесь, мы рады новичкам!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Всем новичкам горячий привет!

----------


## optimistka17

> Распологайтесь, мы рады новичкам!


 Честное слово , рады...

----------


## baynistka

Благодарю за теплый прием!

----------


## лапс

Будем надеяться на тесное сотрудничество! :rolleyes:

----------


## diskengel

> Ой, как интересно! Сама,-это многое значит... Не стесняйся,делись ,рады будут все ,и я в том числе, послушать коллегу...


Приветик Людмила-оптимистка и форумчане! kuku
Я смотрю, моя программа походу немного похожа и многие из стихотворений мне знакомы, каждый старается собрать стишок так, чтоб он лежал на языке. А вот, что я у вас ещё не встречала, это наш современный выкуп невесты. Однажды мне надоело было, что срывают праздники на час и более, увозя невесту или пряча по туалетам (хорошо не в сарае как описывал один колега) и я взяла судьбу в то время на мой взгляд в свои руки. 

Об этом (о выкупе) наверно не в этой рубрике а то мама ругать будет, а в какой ? Мне ещё сдесь много разобраться надо. Как выделить вашу «цытату» ?

----------


## Инна Р.

> Об этом (о выкупе) наверно не в этой рубрике а то мама ругать будет, а в какой ? Мне ещё сдесь много разобраться надо. Как выделить вашу «цытату» ?


Тебе нужно по адресу - Раздел ДЛЯ ВЕДУЩИХ - ПРАЗДНИКИ-СВАДЫБЫ-ВЫКУП НЕВЕСТЫ, ТУФЛИ... т.е. сюда :http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....45#post1853745  :Aga:

----------


## diskengel

> Тебе нужно по адресу - Раздел ДЛЯ ВЕДУЩИХ - ПРАЗДНИКИ-СВАДЫБЫ-ВЫКУП НЕВЕСТЫ, ТУФЛИ... т.е. сюда :http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....45#post1853745


Спасибо Инночка, сделаю!

----------


## olgaring

Очень рада новичкам ! 
Протяну я руку вам !
Честное слово рада познакомится ! Мы все такие разные , но всё таки похожи !!!!

----------


## diskengel

> Очень рада новичкам ! 
> Протяну я руку вам !
> Честное слово рада познакомится ! Мы все такие разные , но всё таки похожи !!!!


Спасибо за приём !!!:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> Как выделить вашу «цытату» ?


Это совсем просто. Ведешь мышкой по тексту, который хочешь цитировать. Фраза окрашивается синим цветом. Потом щелкаешь  слева на аватаре на фразу "Цитата выделенного"( не путай справа есть цитата). Выделенная тобой цитата автоматически перескочит уже в твое новое сообщение...
 Удачи тебе...

----------


## KAlinchik

*optimistka17*,
 Люд!Продублируй сразу тут, пожалуйста:http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=105028
А то єто тоже очень часто задаваемый вопрос

----------


## Капля дождя

Всем новичкам - привет!!! :flower:  Я сама такая... Вы не поверите, но рубрику "Кто мы" я искала почти неделю. А сейчас потихоньку осваиваюсь: научилась не только читать и писать, но и просить...вообщем, процесс пошёл!!! :Aga:  Люди здесь замечательные, но все со своим характером, это мне тоже очень нравится...всё напоминает большую дружную КОММУНАЛЬНУЮ КВАРТИРУ:biggrin:! Здесь радуются, ссорятся, мирятся.., но если кому-то понадобился совет или помощь - помогают всем миром!!! Давайте осваиваться вместе!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

> все со своим характером


 Так и есть. Потому не надо обижаться друг на друга... 
Как говорил кот Леопольд,-ребята, давайте жить дружно!!!!!

----------


## diskengel

> Удачи тебе...


спасибо Людмила, а ты добрая !!!

----------


## ЛилияНик

Привет!!! Меня зовут Лилия.Мне 31 год,работаю в качестве тамады 10 лет.Живу в столице донского казачества г.Новочеркасске.Как и все с детства была активисткой, и в самодеятельности, и в КВНе, закончила педогогическое училище, затем пед.институт, проработала в школе учителем математики 8 лет и ушла.Теперь занимаюсь только организацией различных праздников.Муж тоже работает в этой сфере- занимается аэродизайном, а на Новый Год мы вот уже восьмой год вместе "морозим" ина карпоративах, и на дому, и в новогоднюю ночь, и т.д. Вот такая жизнь - один сплошной праздник!!!

----------


## ЛилияНик

Уважаемые коллеги, я на сайте совсем недавно,но очень нравится! Спасибо за интересные идеи! Примите в свою дружную компанию!!!!!!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Вот такая жизнь - один сплошной праздник!!!





> Примите в свою дружную компанию!!!!!!!!


Присоединяйся, Лиля!Мы тут тоже все- далеко не скучные люди!:biggrin:Будем делать праздник вместе!

----------


## Антуанэта

Добрый вечер, вернее ночь! Посусь у вас месяца два, присматриваюсь, учусь не только классным идеям, а их здесь море, но и тому, как пользоваться сайтом да и вообще инетом.
  Зовут меня кто как: Анютик, Анютка, Анэт, Аньчик, Анна Леонидовна, вобщем, как вы уже, наверное догадались я - Аня. Мне -30, родилась и живу в Минске. В школе занималась хоровым пением; в институтские годы - КВНами, проводила молодёжные вечеринки-знакомства;  на работе, в семье, школах - детские праздники. По образованию учитель-дефектолог (логопед, сурдопедагог и ... широкого профиля) работаю в коррекционном центре с детьми-инвалидами. 
В прошлом году, на рождество, пргласила, в помощь себе-снегурке, дедушку мороза, своего одноклассника. А он, как оказалось, тамада со стажем. Я к нему в ученицы-то и  напросилась, всё ходила, ходила, а он мне и говорит:"Оставь меня старушка, сама иди и работай!" Пришлось. Провела несколько юбилеев, готовлюсь к новогодней школьной вечеринке для 4-5 классов. Вот и ВАС всех здеся нашла, такую дружную семейку, КЛАССНО у вас, аж вылазить не хочется, только муж кричит, спать гонит. Хотела выразить огромные слова благодарности за ваши идеи, стихи, тосты музыку и пр... но не знаю куда, поэтому пишу сюда СПАСИБО!!!!!: oj:
Мне очень хочется плавно влиться в ваш коллектив:"Возьмите меня к себе":rolleyes:

----------


## optimistka17

> :"Возьмите меня к себе"


Вспомнила почему-то монолог Елены Воробей... "Ну возьмите меня..."
 А если серьезно, конечно вливайся в коллектив, Анечка. Читай, располагайя поудобнее и делись своим опытом...Спрашивай, если самой что неясно... Талантливых новичков в нашей форумской семье ой как любят...

----------


## optimistka17

> а на Новый Год мы вот уже восьмой год вместе "морозим" ина карпоративах, и на дому, и в новогоднюю ночь, и т.д.


Ух ты, не надоело? Молодчаги!
 Рассказывай  тогда в соответствующей теме что интересного за эти годы нашли, что является у вас личными "фишками"

----------


## KAlinchik

*Антуанэта*,
 Привет!!! :flower: 


> Мне очень хочется плавно влиться в ваш коллектив:"Возьмите меня к себе"


Все только ЗА!Присоединяйся!

----------


## Люси

меня зовут Людмила,я совсем недавно, но в полном восторге и от идей и от самих посетителей! Я работаю тамадой уже 15 лет, но лет 10 работала только на свадьбах, а потом юбилеи, детские праздники и т.д. По профессии я преподаватель, веду специальность на музыкальном отделении, класс "баяна". В 80-х окончила музыкальное училище, потом был институт культуры, факультет музыкально-художественной деятельности, а потом маленькая учительская зарплата, которая и сподвигда меня на творчество.А иначе ведение мероприятий и не назовёшь.И спасибо всем Вам, что вы щедры на помощь начинающим и делитись с ними своими наработками.Ведь я очень хорошо помню, как трудно начинать.Были и слёзы и радости маленьких побед, но главное была поддержка близких, которые всегда говорили"Ты, супер и у тебя всё отлично получается, накапливай материал и тебе не будет равных!"Я старалась, трудилась, вела бесплатно первые праздники, училась на своих ошибках, сочиняла, искала и теперь у меня есть уверенность, что моя профессия -  Тамада! Буду рада общению с вами и с удовольствием буду делиться наработками! Спасибо всем!!!

----------


## manja

> меня зовут Людмила,я совсем недавно, но в полном восторге и от идей и от самих посетителей!


Привет Люмилка..... Мне кажется  на форуме можно уже слет Людмилок устраивать....
Хорошее имя и мне всегда нравилось... 
Рада знакомству с тобой

----------


## Alemix14

Здравствуйте все! вот и я наконец решилась написать. я не тамада, праздники устраиваю только своим близким и на работе. мне 30 лет, работаю в госструкутуре. увлеклась я праздниками после того, как на домашних днях рождениях стало скучновато. провела один конкурс, второй, и теперь все от меня уже ждут чего-то необычного. и вот в поисках каких-то конкурсов, случайно пришла сюда, да так зджесь и осталась. с фантазией у меня плоховато, стихи не сочиняю, песни не пою, но жадно впитываю в себя все то, что прочитываю здесь. спасибо вам большое!

----------


## optimistka17

> я наконец решилась написать. я не тамада, праздники устраиваю только своим близким


 Что ж так долго не решалась написать? Неужели мы такие страшные и в самом деле новичков пугаем?
 Ну и раз уж дошла до темы "Кто мы" , то расскажи тогда как тебя зовут. И помести лучше свое имя в автоподпись....

----------


## julia2222

*Alemix14*, :flower: 




> я не тамада, праздники устраиваю только своим близким и на работе


И я - такая же, и совсем недавно на форуме, так что, будем дружить  :flower:   Напиши, как тебя зовут, где живёшь, и расшифруй, если не секрет, место работы: больница, таможня, пенсионный фонд, суд и т.д:smile:

----------


## Alemix14

и вовсе вы не страшные, это я просто застенчивая.
зовут меня Леной, живу в Самаре, работаю в налоговой.

Julia2222
будем дружить

----------


## Tavina

Здравствуйте! Долго сомневалась, и все же решилась!Немного о себе: когда-то, очень давно, я окончила музыкальное училище по специальности преподаватель теории музыки, музыкальной литературы и общ. фортепиано.Работала в этой должности 20 лет в ДШИ, сейчас работаю в Центре детского творчества педагогом организатором и педагогом дополнительного образования (руководитель детской эстрадной студии). Начиналось все очень простенько, я организовывала праздники в кругу своих друзей, и как-то мои приятели попросили меня провести у их дочери свадьбу(это было 5 лет назад), долго не соглашалась, но потом набралась смелости и ... пошло-поехало с тех пор.Должна признаться, что не очень люблю вести свадьбы, больше нравится работать на юбилеях и корпоративах (думаю, что многие со мной солидарны).Берусь за мероприятия редко, частенько испытываю неуверенность или просто "компания" не внушает доверия. Но что интересно - стало уже необходимостью, потребностью даже, периодически подвергать себя "эмоциональному стрессу". После проведения накатывает такая усталость, а вместе с ней - удовольствие от проделанной работы!!!Вот такая история. Очень благодарна всем за интересные, просто замечательные идеи, надеюсь, что тоже смогу внести свою лепту в общее дело!Спасибо всем!!! :biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Tavina

Здравствуйте! Долго сомневалась, и все же решилась!Немного о себе: когда-то, очень давно, я окончила музыкальное училище по специальности преподаватель теории музыки, музыкальной литературы и общ. фортепиано.Работала в этой должности 20 лет в ДШИ, сейчас работаю в Центре детского творчества педагогом организатором и педагогом дополнительного образования (руководитель детской эстрадной студии). Начиналось все очень простенько, я организовывала праздники в кругу своих друзей, и как-то мои приятели попросили меня провести у их дочери свадьбу(это было 5 лет назад), долго не соглашалась, но потом набралась смелости и ... пошло-поехало с тех пор.Должна признаться, что не очень люблю вести свадьбы, больше нравится работать на юбилеях и корпоративах (думаю, что многие со мной солидарны).Берусь за мероприятия редко, частенько испытываю неуверенность или просто "компания" не внушает доверия. Но что интересно - стало уже необходимостью, потребностью даже, периодически подвергать себя "эмоциональному стрессу". После проведения накатывает такая усталость, а вместе с ней - удовольствие от проделанной работы!!!Вот такая история. Очень благодарна всем за интересные, просто замечательные идеи, надеюсь, что тоже смогу внести свою лепту в общее дело!Спасибо всем!!! :biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Ильич

ОКЕЙ! Ты наша... Арбайтен, арбайтен и арбайтен сестра... Сначала пройдет мандраж.. а потом без приятнгой усталости жить не сможешь...

----------


## optimistka17

> сейчас работаю в Центре детского творчества педагогом организатором и педагогом дополнительного образования (руководитель детской эстрадной студии


Вот-вот Пока работаешь. А скоро поймешь, что любимому тамадейскому делу надо отдавать себя целиком и полностью, без остатка И уйдешь с работы... Помяни мои слова.:biggrin:
 Неплохо было бы рассказать как тебя зовут и Имя поставить в автоподпись....

----------


## Volodя

*optimistka17*,
 да, действительно, и я когда-то думал , что это так, на время .... но теперь понимаю... это навсегда)) и я рад , что смогу посвятить себя такой очень интересной профессии! :flower:

----------


## O-lusha

Здравствуйте!     С Дальнего Востока шлю вам всем привет,
                         За что тебе спасибо, милый интернет!
   Меня зовут Ольга, я из Владивостока, мне 38 лет. Я никогда не работала ведущей на праздниках, но всё, что связано с этой работой, мне  очень нравится. С огромным интересом и искренним уважением ко всем вам просидела у вас на форуме полночи, зачем-то накопировала страниц  сорок очень-очень понравившегося. 
   Я люблю писать «домашние» стихи, и этим заразила всех близких. В стиле «вредных советов» не изъясняются только коты. Реализацию своему хобби нашла в написании рекламы для праздничного агентства, типа -
Если дата вашей свадьбы 
Надвигается, как айсберг,
Ну а вы, в порыве страсти, 
Позабыли, что к чему,
Срочно вам напоминаем, 
Строго пальчиком грозя:
Оставлять подруг невесты 
Безутешными в надежде  
На скорейший выход замуж, 
Разумеется, нельзя!

Ведь они зачем приходят, 
Кроме как поесть-попить:
Чтоб шеренги дружно  строить, 
И скорей -  букет ловить.
Вы уж девушек уважьте, 
Бросьте в них букет невесты,
А жених пусть бутоньеркой
По дружкам как запульнет,
И тогда уж, очень скоро, 
Приглашение на свадьбу 
От ударенных букетом 
К вам по адресу придет… и т.д.

И  финал: 
Но в чем вам не поможем точно –
В проведеньи брачной ночи.

Извините, если утомила, и большое спасибо вам всем за помощь.

----------


## Инна Р.

*O-lusha*,
Приветик землякам!!! Как приятно! У меня мама живет в пос. Ливадия, под Находкой! Скучаю!  
Располагайся!  :flower:

----------


## Курица

> Я люблю писать «домашние» стихи, и этим заразила всех близких. В стиле «вредных советов» не изъясняются только коты.


*O-lusha*,
здорово, что ты нас нашла! А мы- тебя! Иногда очень нужно что-то именно в стиле Остеровских "вредных советов", а теперь мы сразу знаем, к кому обращаться!

----------


## Tavina

Спасибо всем за отклик на мое сообщение, я очень тронута! И я отправляюсь в "плаванье" по этому замечательному разделу. До встречи в других темах! :wink:

----------


## Tavina

> Вот-вот Пока работаешь. А скоро поймешь, что любимому тамадейскому делу надо отдавать себя целиком и полностью, без остатка И уйдешь с работы... Помяни мои слова.:biggrin:
>  Неплохо было бы рассказать как тебя зовут и Имя поставить в автоподпись....



Полностью согласна с Вами, и возможно уже давно бы это сделала,но в наших краях услуги тамады очень недорого стоят (только не смейтесь - не более 100$ за весь отработанный период времени). Я живу в провинции.Так что на эти скудные заработки вряд-ли можно достойно прожить.  :Aga: 
Имя свое поставила в подпись, извините, что сразу не представилась!  :Vah:

----------


## optimistka17

> Извините, если утомила, и большое спасибо вам всем за помощь.


 Олечка! Ты никак не утомила... Расолагайся у нас всерьез и надолго...
 А стихи у тебя очень славные... Представляю как ты сотворишь шедевры к выпускным и у малышей ,и у старшеклассников... Уже облизываюсь от удовольствия в предкушении....

----------


## Раюшка

Приветствую великолепных новичков!!!

----------


## Раюшка

> зовут меня Леной, живу в Самаре, работаю в налоговой.


Ведущие-самарцы и самаряночки, теперь у вас будет свой человек в налоговой!:biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Ведущие-самарцы и самаряночки, теперь у вас будет свой человек в налоговой!


Да-а-а... И всех вас вычислит:biggrin: ПОЛУНДРА!!!kuku

----------


## ЛилияНик

Отвечаю Ирине "скоморох" о новогодней лотерее.Заранее я заготавливаю лотерейные билеты , простые листики с номерами, соответствующих колличеству гостей вечеринки и предлагаю купить их всем без исключения гостям за любые деньги, от рубля до бесконечности. Вся собранная сумму будет разыгрываться в конце вечера, ее получит тот, кто угадает эту сумму максимально близко.

Розыгрыш лотереи проводится периодически в течении вечера т.е. тогда, когда мне надо првести конкурс, я называю выигрышные билеты, люди выходят с этим билетами и учавствуют в конкурсе, а в конце конкурса получают призы, выигрыш.

Существуют конкурсы, где преимущественно учавствуют только женщины или только мужчины, поэтому я делю билеты на две группы - четные и нечетные, женщины покупают только четные, мужчины, соответственно - нечетные.

Выигрышные билеты я достаю из двух коробочек, прямо в зале, в одной коробке лежат четные, а в другой нечетные номера. Если для конкурса нук=жны мужчины, я достаю нечетные, и наоборот.

Немного мудрено, но зато решается вопрос с вызовом участников конкурсов .

----------


## ЛилияНик

Привет всем еще раз! Все пытаюсь завести диалог , но пока не получается.Очень хочу влится в ваш дружный коллектив.Спосибо всем за прекрасные идеи.А то у нас в небольшом городе, расположенном рядом с Ростовом на Дону, г. Новочеркасске идеи перенимаются друг у друга и становятся похожи , как братья и сестры!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Все пытаюсь завести диалог , но пока не получается.


Лиля, влиться очень просто - пишите во всех темах, как и все - если вас где то что то заинтересовало. Задавайте вопросы (по темам или просто в болталке, кторая называется Новая беседка 2, рассказывайте о своих проблемах, давайте советы, если увидели, что кто то спросил и вам есть что ответить. В общем не стесняясь вклинивайтесь в разговоры в разных темах. А эта тема, где вы сейчас пишите только для того, что б рассказать о себе! :Aga:  Поэтому не стесняйтесь, гуляйте по всем темам! :smile:

----------


## Анжелла

ОДин раз уже писала, но завис компьютер и все потерялось...НАверное надо представиться....:rolleyes:
Меня зовут Анжелла. МНЕ 36 лет. И я Тамада! :Aga: 
Первый раз на сцену я вышла с песней " Вот мы взяли краски в руки" в 6 лет...и не сходила с нее до 18 лет. Потом вышла замуж и мой муж сказал, что это не дело когда замужняя женщина по концертам ездеет...И я ушла в кострюльки и потихонечку чахла дома, как птица в клетке. Через 3 года мы развелись. Потом я опять вышла замуж и воспитывала троих детей. Сейчас детки подросли и я поняла, что я скучаю по сцене. А так как на пртояжении всех этих лет я всегда придумывала все интересное на все праздники, то мне постепено пришла в голову мысль " А не стать ли мне Тамадой?" И я стала ею. Но полгода назад, мне надо было доказать себе, что я способна и на другое и устроилась на предприятие. Я очень хорошо работала и ладила с людьми, но я там была не на своем месте. Сейчас я точно поняла, что Тамада - это не профессия, а состояние души... Я  занимаюсь любимым делом и моя семья полностью меня во всем поддерживает... Они у меня могут часами стоять как манекены ,когда я думаю как лучше пошить костюмы. А с помощью мужа я неплохо освоила компьютер и вот я с ВАми. И очень вами всеми восхищаюсь... Столько талантливых людей в одном месте - это супер! Надеюсь я тоже вам чем - нибудь смогу помочь. Спасибо за добрую атмосферу в форуме.:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> И я ушла в кострюльки и потихонечку чахла дома, как птица в клетке.


Анжела, какой ты молодец, что смогла ВЫРВАТЬСЯ из плена кастрюль!!! :flower: Присоединяйся! Вместе мы-сила!

----------


## optimistka17

> Тамада - это не профессия, а состояние души...


Это та истина, в правильности которой убеждается каждый из нас рано или поздно...

----------


## Анжелла

Спасибо  :flower:

----------


## Мэри Эл

Еще раз здравствуйте!!!! попала теперь вроде туда куда надо.  Меня зовут Эля, мне 40 скоро будет, у меня 2 детей : сын 10 лет и дочь 16. Работаю в школе завучем, т.е. организаторов внеурочной деятельности, а так же провожу иногда юбилеи и свадьбы ( в основном друзьям и знакомым) а также почти все юбилейные поздравления для коллег ( самое простое участие - песни переделки) Люблю петь, пела в ансамбле и народном колективе. проводить такие мероприятия получается, но всегда очень волнуюсь и поэтому не выхожу на большие масштабы. Живу в Ленобласти. Сайтом пользуюсь давно, но на форуме зарегистрировалась ,когда появился свой компьютер. Из-за большой загруженности в школе мало времени для творчества, поэтому использую материал профессионалов и талантливых людей, тем более они предлагают свои материалы для помощи таким как я . надеюсь чем нибудь и я когда нибудь смогу помочь.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Всем новичкам огромный привет! Будет здорово, если пропишетесь надолго.



> Мэри Эл


Элечка, извини, Ленобласть - это Ленинградская обдасть? А я решила, что  ник Мэри Эл взят от Мари Эл. Ну ничего. всё равно рада тебя видеть.

----------


## skomorox

*Анжелла*,



> Анжела, какой ты молодец, что смогла ВЫРВАТЬСЯ из плена кастрюль!!!


теперь ты станешь таким же наркоманом форума и - прощайте кастрюли навсегда! Питаться будем виртуально. Наш Вовка555 как раз и темку такую открыл, как ничего не есть и не помирать от голода, но при этом толстеть!

----------


## lena820

Здравствуйте! 
На сайте я с 7.11 сразу о себе ничего не писала но стало не удобно лазить по всем страницам не представившись. 
Зовут меня Лена мне 30 лет.Живу в Германии уже с 10 лет(так што не обращайте на мои ошибки внимания). 
Я замужем у нас 3 сыночка и лапочка дочка. В детстве стояла на сцене и пела на всех праздниках но................уехали в германию и на этом моё пение закончилось. Пела только дома да и у родных на гулянках.
Я не ведущая не тамада провожу праздники только в своём кругу но с огромнющем удовольствием.
На сайт я попала по полной случайности искала сценарий дяде на 50 лет зашла сюда и как в болото пока темку юбилей не прчитала спать не пошла.
Огромное вам всем спасибо за вашу доброту за вашу отзывчивость и помощь надеюсь тоже смогу вам чем нибудь помочь. :Ok:

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Анжелла*,
  Я  рада, что мы  познакомились   на  Одноклассниках и я  тебе   дала  ссылочку  этого  форума.
Здесь  хорошо, Правда ?    
Присоединяйся к  нам. :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> Я рада, что мы познакомились на Одноклассниках


 Люда! Продолжай и дальше хороших людей с одноклассников сюда приводить... Новички всегда вносят новую , свежую мысль, свое видение праздника...

----------


## diskengel

> Сейчас я точно поняла, что Тамада - это не профессия, а состояние души...


привет новичкам, хоть и сама ещё новенькая.

Анжела, а меня судьба закинула в Тамаду, муж мой музыкант и вот наврядли меня сейчас заставишь уйти со сцены. Это стало моей жизнью!

----------


## LILY2709

Привет всем!  Меня зовут Алевтина. Я  очень рада что попала на этот сайт. Приятно пообщаться с единомышленниками.  Что о себе...  Как и многие, в детстве мечтала стать актрисой. Поэтому сразу после школы штурмовала все столичные театральные училища. Незнаю к счастью или несчастью не поступила... Но от мысли связать себя с культурой не отказалась и выучилась на режиссера самодеятельного театрального коллектиива. 16 лет руковожу народным театром  эстрадных миниатюр. Ну а так как я работник культуры  (профессия обязывает) то в моем арсенале  праздники от детских игровых программ до больших стадионных праздников. Свою первую свадьбу провела когда училась в 10 классе. Вот это был номер.!!!  Свадьбу вытянула... но думала чтобы я ещё хоть раз... никогда. Через 3 месяца провела следущую.. И засосало...  Кстати на одной из свадеб (тогда свадьбы проводились свидетелями и бесплатно) я встретила своего мужа.. Меня попросили быть свидетельницей на свадьбе у незнакомых мне людей и я согласилась если свидетель будет помогать... А он... вообщем мой муж успешно сыграл роль бога любви чем  и покорил... Сейчас провожу все: свадьбы, юбилеи, корпоративы....Конечно же есть чем поделиться, что я с удовольствием сделаю в соответствующих темах.

----------


## maknata

Приветствую всех новеньких! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Вливайтесь!Приземляйтесь! Заякоряйтесь! - в общем - располагайтесь! :Aga:

----------


## Анюша

И от меня всем новеньким привет!

----------


## KAlinchik

рада приветствовать всех новичков!
Смотрю, столько талантливых и интересных людей к нам присоединяется!
Располагайтесь, народ!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Живу в Ленобласти


Вот еще одна землячка! Если ты еще не все темы пересмотрела - обрати внимание на тему - Зимний шабаш в Питере. 26 января многие из нас окажутся вместе - захочешь, присоединяйся :Aga:  - только отпишись там, в темке!:smile:

----------


## Юрий Баранов

Привет всем!!! Я профессиональный певец, но так получилось, что уже лет пять веду всякие мероприятия. Вот решил присоединиться к вам. Периодически захожу и ищу что-нибудь нужное. Пока находил, даже больше. Спасибо всем. Своего у меня особо ничего нет, т. к. существо я ленивое и писать не люблю. Выезжею исключительно на импровизации, а когда не нахожу что сказать-просто пою.:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> рада приветствовать всех новичков!
> Смотрю, столько талантливых и интересных людей к нам присоединяется!
> Располагайтесь, народ!
> __________________


" Алина! Я вот тоже радуюсь, когда новички , особенно яркие и талантливые появляются... :flower:  :Pivo:  Да только куда потом деваются большинство из них,-одному Богу известно... Видимо пополнить ряды геологов для многих предпочтительнее... И это огорчает....:frown:

----------


## Соринка

Приветик всем-всем!!!!!
    Меня зовут Ирина, мне 31 год, замужем вот уже 13 лет, воспитываю двоих детишек. 
  Я пою в ансамбле, учусь в академии, и работаю на заводе, причём в две смены. Как меня ещё хватает на свадьбы-юбилеи по выходным,-сама мало понимаю, но тем не менее по- другому жить не умею, и не хочу!!!!
  Позвольте мне ещё и здесь, на этой страничке, выразить восхищение вами всеми,- талантливыми, щедрыми, неповторимыми, настоящими мастерами своего дела!!!

----------


## blabla45

Привет, привет, привет всем! Я - Пашка, мне 20. Я еще совсем новичок. Пара свадеб и юбилеи. В этом году будут первые разы новогодние корпоративы. Веду с очень талантливой девушкой. Вместе поем, каждый раз обязательно готовим новые песни. Ведем весело и задорно. Жалоб ПОКА не было))). 
На сцене не новички. Долгое время вели школьные и институтские концерты. Причем не по бумажке, а так, со всего разбегу и со всем размахом. Учусь на учителя информатики, уже сейчас веду уроки, что дает огромный опыт работы с аудиторией. Те, кто хоть раз заходил в класс, где 30 человек, меня поймут. Кроме того, два года отработал в газете, постоянно ходил на репортажи и опросы. Год работы на районной радиостанции тоже оставил свой след. Я профессионально занимаюсь звуком, но на музыкальное образование времени не хватило, только немного на вокал - надеюсь сейчас исправить это упущение.
Вот... вроде всё рассказал. Будут вопросы - всегда обращайтесь...

----------


## LILY2709

> Видимо пополнить ряды геологов для многих предпочтительнее... И это огорчает....


Привет оптимистка! Люблю людей с юмором! Геологом быть  конечно тоже не плохо...Но я надеюсь с помощью форумчан  быть "ботаником "  пустить на форуме корни и конечно поплодоносить. Если кого что то интересует приглашайте в тему.

----------


## optimistka17

> пустить на форуме корни и конечно поплодоносить. Если кого что то интересует приглашайте в тему.
> __________________


Давай-давай. Укореняйся. А вот расчитывать на то, что тебя приглашать будут в какие-то темы-это слегка наивно... У нас полное самообслуживание. Каждый как кот, который гуляет сам по себе .. Куда хочу-туда иду. Запретных мест нет...

----------


## Сильва

Привет всем! Принимайте в свою дружную компанию! Зовут меня Светлана. Это, наверное, не имя - диагноз! Только среди зарегистрировавшихся больше 4х страниц Светлан. В Полтаве, где я живу, половина всех ведущих - Светланы и Людмилы. Поэтому я - Светлана Дмитриевна (так и на бейджике, и на визитке). Активистка, оптимистка. С детства - пионерско-комсомольский лидер, ещё успела застать времена счастливого детства и бурной молодости. Профессиональная скрипачка, закончила Харьковскую Консерваторию. 9 лет работала в театре, наверное, поэтому вижу празднество - как яркий спектакль с актами и антрактами. Сейчас преподаю в музыкальной школе. По натуре - альтруистка, больше люблю давать, чем получается брать.
Праздники делала для всех ещё в музучилище - "А ну-ка девушки", капустники организовывала, потом - в студенческой среде. А в театре - сам Бог велел отрываться по полной. Первую свадьбу провела в 1991 году, вторую - спустя много времени. А основательно занимаюсь этим 5 лет. 
Замужем, старший сын - студент, учится в Харькове, младший через год пойдёт в школу. Муж терпеливо относится к моему пристрастию, поддерживает, переживает.
Ещё не успела просмотреть все темы, но то, что вижу на форуме - очень приятно. Доброжелательная атмосфера, готовность поделиться - это такая редкость в наше время. У меня группа на "Одноклассниках" в помощь организаторам праздников, и мне приятно видеть знакомые лица. Отдельное спасибо Ильичу за приглашение.  :Ok: 
В компьютере я полный "чайник", поэтому заранее прошу прощения, что не смогу на первых порах делиться фото-видеоматериалом. Что касается музыкальных нарезок, то я стараюсь к этому не касаться, у меня всем заведует диджей, я ему очень доверяю, поэтому в компе ничего и нет:frown: Постараюсь компенсировать постами в темах, максимально содержательными. Пока приглашаю в гости на мой сайт. Он тоже несовершенен, но лучше что-то, чем ничего.  www,sb-orfeum.narod.ru
И последнее - почему "Сильва". Во-первых, потому что все варианты от "Светлан" уже, наверное, исчерпаны. А во-вторых... У каждого должна быть мечта. Моя - иметь небольшое кафе с элементами варьете в нашей провинции, где можно устраивать музыкальный салон, тематические вечера для избранных (не "крутых", а ценителей), и назвать его "Орфеум", как в "Сильве". Отсюда и адрес, и ник. Будьте снисходительны к сентиментальной женщине!:biggrin:

----------


## Мэри Эл

> " Да только куда потом деваются большинство из них,-одному Богу известно... Видимо пополнить ряды геологов для многих предпочтительнее... И это огорчает....:frown:


к сожалению придется перейти...после интересных комментариев в теме розыгрыши....а жаль....

----------


## optimistka17

> Активистка, оптимистка.


 От Оптимистки-коллеге Оптимистке-большущий привет А знакомство с Ильичем-уже хорошая репутация...

----------


## KAlinchik

Уважаемые новички! Ну вот почему вы сразу на что-то обижаться начинаете и в подполье уходите? Ведь каждый из нас  имеет право на собственное мнение и критика иногда полезна, так как зачастую дает толчок новым идеям...
Привет всем присоеденившимся и оставайтесь с нами,  общаться интересней, чем просто читать!

----------


## Gavrila

> Ведь каждый из нас  имеет право на собственное мнение и критика иногда полезна, так как зачастую дает толчок новым идеям...


друзья, давайте всё же разделять: ...есть критика, а есть критикантство...
Критиканство
Из толкового словаря Ожегова: КРИТИКАНСТВОВАТЬ, Цтвую, Цтвуешь; несов. (разг. неодобр.). Критиковать придирчиво, быть критиканом.

Современный толковый словарь русского языка Ефремовой
Критиканство - ср. разг. 1. Придирчивая, но поверхностная и огульная критика. 

Давайте задумаемся!

----------


## LILY2709

> У нас полное самообслуживание


Понятнинько!!!! Меня все устраивает! И мне здесь очень нравится... Прежде чем написать о себе, я конечно почитала... И знаете такое ощущение что будто бы давно с вами знакома.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> друзья, давайте всё же разделять: ...есть критика, а есть критикантство...
> Критиканство


Ну ты Гаврила ФИЛОСОВ! :wink:

----------


## blabla45

А я хорошо отношусь к конструктивной критике. Критикуйте меня, я не против!

----------


## Инна Р.

> А я хорошо отношусь к конструктивной критике.


*blabla45*,
Начинаю критиковать!:biggrin: Уважаемый, впиши на видное место свое имя, а то я вот вчера прочитала, а сегодня уже забыла :Oj: .

----------


## optimistka17

> И знаете такое ощущение что будто бы давно с вами знакома.


 Так ты уже готовишь денежку на будующее лето ехать в Крым на Тамадею, чтоб в реале познакомиться?

----------


## десяточка

Здравствуйте дорогие форумчане!!! Наконец то решилась отметиться у вас на форуме, очень долгое время была пассивным участником больше читала и набиралась опыта. ну а теперь о главном. Меня зовут Люба. И мне 27 лет - замужем. По образованию я психолог, но вот уже 7 лет работаю педагогом-организатором. Сначала отработала 4 года в школе, а теперь в молодежном центре. С молодежью всегда интересно работать, но и они требуют от тебя все больше нового интересного и креативного.
Свою работу в качестве ведущего праздника я начила с того, что перебыла у всех своих подруг на свадьбах свидетельницей. Они мне всегда говорили что у меня отлично получается. А на одной из свадеб я познакомилась с отличными музыкантыми которые взяли меня под свою крыло. Вот так все и началось и закружилось. 
Сейчас мы работаем в очень интересном тандеме. :Ok:  Вот уже 2 года я работаю в паре с напарником его зовут Вадим - и мы оба ведущие. Стала намного легче. Друг друга всегда поддерживаем. Но опыта нам к сожалению еще маловато - особенно в Новый год!!! :Oj: 
Нам наша работа очень нравится, но так как она не основная (посколько у каждого из нас своя работа), то время иногда на подготовку катастрофически не хвататет. 
Ну вообщем то как то так:biggrin: Конечно рассказывать о себе ещ много можно. Но если кого то что-то интересует еще узнать обо мне с удовольствием отвечу :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> Наконец то решилась отметиться у вас на форуме


 Привет!  Хорошо сказала, но только не у ВАС на форуме, а у НАС на Форуме... Ведь пока наблюдала, ты уже прижилась, правда же?

----------


## KAlinchik

*десяточка*,
 Люба! опыт-дело наживное, главное -талант и желание сделать людям праздник! А тандем-это здорово, я так понимаю, практикуете парный конферанс?

----------


## Victorya

Тоже, наконец, решилась "выйти в свет"! Здравствуйте, коллеги! Меня зовут Виктория! На сайт попала совершенно случайно, как говорится методом случайного тыка, где-то месяца полтора назад. Теперь просто не представляю, как я жила до этого!!! Безумно БЛАГОДАРНА всем за плодотворное и позитивное общение! Теперь,как и положено в темке, о себе. Мне 37 лет,живу в малюсеньком городишке (около 18 тысяч жителей) - 4 школы, 4 колледжа, пара-тройка филиалов ВУЗов, вобщем, почти все знают друг друга в лицо. За плечами 9 лет музыкальной школы, начинала со скрипки, закончила фортепиано. Сразу же после школы Институт культуры, дирижерско-хоровое отделение (о том, что отделение нужно было выбирать режиссерское поняла курсе на 4). После института вернулась домой, и вот уже 15 лет получаю настоящее удовольствие от своей работы. Сначала поработала методистом в отделе культуры, затем руководила Центром культуры и досуга. Оттуда ушла в заместители к меру города по социальным вопросам. Единственный случай, когда в угоду своим же материальным интересам "наступила на горло собственной песне". Я думаю, что многие поймут меня: когда тебе предлагают зарплату в 5 раз больше, чем ты получаешь, и ты уверен, что с объемом работы, ты вполне сумеешь справиться, то засомневаться может каждый. Я очень долго раздумывала, затем с тяжелым сердцем оставила культуру, и подалась в чиновники. Зарплата - ЧУДО!!! Эмоциональное состояние - ПОЛНЫЙ ДИСКОМФОРТ! С работой справлялась без особых усилий, но нет у господ чиновников такой живейшей атмосферы нормального человеческого общения, творческих сумашедших споров до хрипоты. А когда мои проверенные клиенты просили провести свадьбу, я с комом в горле, давала им телефон коллег, потому что НЕНОРМАЛЬНО, когда заместитель мера города ведет свадьбы. К СЧАСТЬЮ, хватило меня не надолго! Через полгода отлучения от творческого процесса, с жуткой депрессией, я сказала домашним: "ВСЁ!!! НАЗАД В КЛОУНЫ!!!" Когда принесла на работе заявление об уходе, все были в шоке! Наверно, они до сих пор с меня смеются! Абсолютно все мои "коллеги" по мерии в один голос говорили мне:"С таких должностей по собственному желанию не уходят!" Зато теперь я в полной гармонией с самой собой. Честное слово, я не разу не пожалела о своем возвращении, потому что с раннего детства я пою, что-то организовываю, затеваю.
К ведению свадеб пришла недавно, года 4 назад, до этого большое количество проведенных мероприятий по основной работе, от небольших программ до массовых праздников. И когда знакомые попросили провести свадьбу, я подумала: а почему бы и нет? В тот момент о гонораре не думала совершенно, было просто интересно! С тех пор, пару свадеб в месяц, плюс юбилеи, и корпоративки постоянных клиентов... 
Искренне рада, что нашла на форуме единомышленников, хочется надеяться, что смогу оказаться чем-то полезной, вобщем - принимайте в семью, и на первых порах не судите строго!
Всем удачи и творческих успехов!

----------

Маргошик68 (28.02.2016), Раисса (17.01.2016)

----------


## optimistka17

> хочется надеяться, что смогу оказаться чем-то полезной, вобщем - принимайте в семью, и на первых порах не судите строго!


 Привет, Победительница...
 Это ж какую силу воли надо иметь , чтоб полтора месяца  на Форуме в кустах сидеть... Рада, что ты оттуда выбралась... Реализовывай теперь свой потенциал и больше не прячься.

----------


## Курица

*Victorya*,
*десяточка*,
Вика и Любаша, здравствуйте Вам в нашем доме! :flower:

----------


## десяточка

> Привет!  Хорошо сказала, но только не у ВАС на форуме, а у НАС на Форуме... Ведь пока наблюдала, ты уже прижилась, правда же?


Это точно.  :Ok:   Спасибо за гостеприимство :flower:  



> А тандем-это здорово, я так понимаю, практикуете парный конферанс?


 Да действительно что-то вроде этого. Наша программа строится на диалогах, сценках. Он ведь у меня бывший Квнщик (правда областной команды, но тем не  меннее). Народу очень нравится, слушают нас с особым вниманием. Особенно когда затрагиваем тему мужчин  и женщин:biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Да действительно что-то вроде этого. Наша программа строится на диалогах, сценках. Он ведь у меня бывший Квнщик (правда областной команды, но тем не меннее). Народу очень нравится, слушают нас с особым вниманием. Особенно когда затрагиваем тему мужчин и женщ


ой, как я тебе завидую!!!У меня мечта тоже работать в парном конферансе: там такие возможности открываются!

----------


## grinvich

Здравствуйте дорогие форумчане!!! Давно зарегистрировался но только учусь печатать,-как собака-все понимаю,переживаю,сочувствую,а с контактом туго… Огромное спасибо всем форумчанам за благородный труд-предоставление материалалов для работы я тоже хочу быть кому то полезным только нужно подучиться выкладывать материал. Сам тружусь на этой ниве почти 15 лет. По профессии-учитель химии,но сколько себя помню-пою. Работаем, в основном вдвоем,с коллегой-профессиональным музыкантом (саксофон,аккордеон). 3года отработали в ресторане-хорошая школа жизни,потом нас ушли-не сошлись с алчным директором,да и сами зажрались.Теперь уж 4-й год на вольных хлебах.Летом в Баварии(сестра там живет)-валю лес,подтягиваю немцев с сельским хозяйством и даю 2 концерта под гитару-вечер русского романса.2раза был в Египте с группой отдыхающих в роли организатора досуга.Вобщем опыт небольшой есть,хотя перед каждой работой всеравно волнуюсь.Без нашей работы свою жизнь уже не представляю,хотя годы идут скоро 47… Зовут меня Юра,женат(1раз),сын,как Ленин,пошел другим путем-кибернетик.Вот я и исповедался.Всем радостной работы и здоровья!

----------


## optimistka17

> Вот я и исповедался


 Спасибо за исповедь... Как хорошо, что на Форум среди новичков появляются и мужчины...
 Заходи, распологайся. Чтоб научиться лучше печатать, надо делать это чаще и больше...

----------


## Анатольевна

*grinvich*,
Здравствуйте, Юрий. Приятно познакомиться с творческим мужчиной.  



> только нужно подучиться выкладывать материал


А Вы, если что, спрашивайте - у нас много умных  и отзывчивых людей, Вам обязательно помогут. :Aga:

----------


## Victorya

> Привет, Победительница...
>  Это ж какую силу воли надо иметь , чтоб полтора месяца  на Форуме в кустах сидеть... Рада, что ты оттуда выбралась... Реализовывай теперь свой потенциал и больше не прячься.


Людочка, это не сила воли, а природная осторожность, тем более, что я не совсем у кустах, что-то выкладывала в темке с документами, что-то в календарных праздниках, недавно отметилась в "отчетах". Просто я осматриваюсь.:rolleyes:
Спасибо за прием! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## grinvich

СПАСИБО за твореского,но к сожалению,сочинить ничего не могу-только пою и балагурю.Еще раз спасибо за отклик.

----------


## Анатольевна

> сочинить ничего не могу


Так и я не могу! Не всем это дано.


> только пою и балагурю


Я тоже. Однако считаю себя человеком творческим.
Мы все тут друг друга своими талантами дополняем.

----------


## grinvich

> Спасибо за исповедь... Как хорошо, что на Форум среди новичков появляются и мужчины...
>  Заходи, распологайся. Чтоб научиться лучше печатать, надо делать это чаще и больше...


Спасибо за встречу-:smile:Буду стараться-век живи-век учись,-так ипомрешь студентом.

----------


## grinvich

[QUOTE=Анатольевна;1919735]Так и я не могу! Не всем это дано.
Я тоже. Однако считаю себя человеком творческим.
Согласен,главное никому не завидовать.

----------


## Инна Р.

Уважаемые форумчане! Разрешите вам представить нашего ДИОГЕНА, зовут его Константин Капитан, в недавнем прошлом актер таетра Буф, а дальше, надеюсь, Константин расскажет о себе сам!

----------


## optimistka17

> а дальше, надеюсь, Константин расскажет о себе сам!


Надежда умирает последней...

----------


## Мэри Эл

Всем здравствуйте, кто решился познакомиться :flower: 
как и предсказывали - застреваешь на долго:smile: собиралась на 5 минут, а уже час с лишним зависаю, но смотрю не одна такая:smile:

----------


## blabla45

Надежда, мой компас земной...

----------


## Tavina

*Victorya*,
Здравствуйте! Прочитала вашу историю и поразилась, как много похожих событий у нас с Вами.



> Сначала поработала методистом в отделе культуры


Аналогично!



> в угоду своим же материальным интересам "наступила на горло собственной песне". Я думаю, что многие поймут меня: когда тебе предлагают зарплату в 5 раз больше, чем ты получаешь, и ты уверен, что с объемом работы, ты вполне сумеешь справиться,


Тоже самое было и у меня!



> Через полгода отлучения от творческого процесса, с жуткой депрессией, я сказала домашним: "ВСЁ!!! НАЗАД В КЛОУНЫ!!!"


Мой срок выдержки без любимой работы тоже ровно пол года!!! Виктория, а нельзя ли уточнить, где ваша "Центральная глубинка" находится, случайно не рядом с моей?   :Vah:

----------


## Онга

здравствуйте, форумчане. на этом сайте все очень открыто о себе рассказывают, даже стыдно умолчать о себе.
Наталья.40 лет. город Нижневартовск Тюменская область.
образование филфак ТГУ.С детства люблю руководить большими массовками, придумывать и воплощать в жизнь что-нибудь этакое.
на форум попала случайно и очень обрадовалась, что столько единомышленников.

----------


## Онга

мой город очень многонациональный -русские, татары, башкиры, украинцы, азербайджанцы и т.д. Ни разу не рискнула взять "южную" свадьбу. При встрече оговаривается столько "нельзя делять". что вообще не понимаю. как проводить такие свадьбы. У кого есть положительный опыт таких свадеб? поделитесь, не скупитесь. Заранее благодарна

----------


## Victorya

*TAVINA*,
 Жутко удивилась нашим с вами совпадениям, затем обрадовалась,
но приятнее всего оказалось, что мы действительно соседи:я из Курской области,
и в августе я привозила свою игоровую программу на фольклорный праздник
"Живи, родник, живи!" к вам в Ивню! Так что очень приятно познакомиься!

----------


## Ладушка

Паша, Юра, Вика и Люба!  
Помню как важно было для меня после рассказа о себе каждое приветное слово. Вот и вам. дорогие - ПРИВЕТ! Горячий, большой и сердечный! Молодцы, что рассказали о себе. Будем дружить, общаться и радоваться успехам друг друга. В добрый час! :flower:

----------


## ВишняПати

Всем привет!
Я уже несколько дней очень мало сплю... "Почему?"-спросите вы. Да потому, что зайдя на сайт, откуда обычно качаю минусы, случайно вглядом "зацепила" ссылку на форум. И все... Спать некогда. Читаю, читаю, читаю... Просто клад!!! Столько всего интересного!!! Как я раньше-то форум не заметила?
Хотя, отвлеклась! Нужно же немного о себе.
Зовут Ирина. Или Вишня.
С детства -культ-массовый сектор (многие, думаю, помнят что это:wink:), после окончания педагогического училища-освобожденный секретарь комсомольской организации. Еще в те времена проводила вечеринки для наших девочек педагогов и мальчиков-курсантов.
Потом институт, замужество, военный городок, где вечеринки и праздники были на мне, потом пошли свадебки. И вот 4 года назад уже со вторым мужем создали свой сайт и вместе трудимся по выходным. Я-тамада, он-дидижей. Хотя оба имеем основную работу никак не связанную с организацией и проведением свадеб :Aga: 

В общем, будем знакомы?
Вижу некоторые знакомые лица с дружественного форума:smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

> И вот 4 года назад уже со вторым мужем создали свой сайт


Привет! :flower: Давай , приглашай в гости...:rolleyes:

----------


## diogen

*ВишняПати*,
 Столица....Обалдеть....

----------


## optimistka17

> В общем, будем знакомы?


 Будем знакомы. Будем дружить...

----------


## милен

Здрасти всем:smile:меня зовут Галя. мне 25 лет. Обитаю в г. Тольятти
Начала заниматься торжествами, когда заканчивала  школу. с 20 ти лет, начала заниматься этим более профессионально и вот уже с 2003 года имею свое агентство по организации и проведению торжеств. все кто со мной работают, исключительно близкие родственники, люди в бою проверенные. смешно сказать, но музыкальную школу я закончила за 2 года.по моему, больше такого эксперимента ни над кем не проводилось. на торжествах всегда все медленные композиции исполняю сама.
надеюсь на продолжительную и плодотворную работу с вами :Ok:

----------


## ВишняПати

> *ВишняПати*,
>  Столица....Обалдеть....


diogen, обалдеть от чего?

----------


## diogen

*ВишняПати*,
 От факта существования столицы здесь....

----------


## ВишняПати

> *ВишняПати*,
>  От факта существования столицы здесь....


А что в этом удивительного? И мне кажется я видела сообщения столичных ведущих :smile:. Нет?

----------


## ВишняПати

> Привет!Давай , приглашай в гости...:rolleyes:


Исправилась:wink:

----------


## Zabaffka

Здравствуйте! В этот бизнес я пришла после 1о-летнего опыта работы на государственном ТВ,где служила в должности старшего редактора. Писала сценариии,снимала сюжеты,принимала деятельное участие в монтаже,а также выходила в прямой эфир в качестве ведущей. С 2000года-член Национального Союза журналистов Украины. По основной специальности-музыкант,закончила консерваторию(музыковед). Еще-немножко композитор,пишу песни. В 2оо5 году с помощью  друзнй выпустила диск авторских песен. Вот так вкратце о себе. Очень признательна вам всем за ваш поистине титанический труд! Ваши постоянные творческие поискм достойны всяческих похвал-снимаю шляпу и утираю искренние слезы умиления и признательности! И,признаюсь,всех вас люблю уже почти как родных! :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: fl :Oj:

----------


## optimistka17

> . Обитаю в г. Тольятти


 Значит знаешь Свету Шишкину? 
 Теперь и с тобой дружить будем... :flower: 



> А что в этом удивительного


 В том -то и дело , что подмосковье светится часто, а сама Москва столица ведущими у нас на Форуме не балует:wink:. Потому и удивляемся. Потому и радуемся...:biggrin:



> выпустила диск авторских песен.


Тебе обязательно надо поближе познакомиться с нашей киевлянкой,Людой Пуховой. У нее недавно тоже диск с её авторскими песнями вышел...:tongue:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Zabaffka*,
 Привет! А как тебя зовут? и что за город у моря?

----------


## maknata

*ВишняПати*,
 Привет! располагайся! :Aga:

----------


## Zabaffka

*KAlinchik,*
а можно я все-же слегка пошифруюсь и побуду инкогнито?  :Ha: 
Что касается города у моря.предлагаю отгадать и поиграть,если есть желание,в викторину. Город этот известен многими поистине выдающимися личностями(здесь они когда-то родились,учились,а затем,покинув город,прославили его на весь мир). Об этом городе сложено много песен. :Oj:

----------


## Zabaffka

*optimistka17,*
Большое спасибо Вам,Людмила,за совет и внимание к моей скромной персоне! Вообще,хочу выразить Вам свое восхищение: Вы просто какой-то гейзер творческих находок! Кстати, у Вас не возникало желания написать книгу,в которой просуммировать весь многолетний опыт?  :flower:

----------


## Курица

> Что касается города у моря.предлагаю отгадать и поиграть,если есть желание,в викторину.


Вы, возможно, Раюшкина землячка? И Кости-моряка?(не путать с Костей-Капитаном:smile:)?
Я ошиблась?:frown:

----------


## Zabaffka

Милая Курица! Да какая же Вы Курица после столь молниеносного ответа?Вы-настоящая орлица!!!!! Точно в цель! Забаффка таки да-коренная одесситка! :Vah:

----------


## diskengel

> В 2оо5 году с помощью друзнй выпустила диск авторских песен.


Привет Zabaffka, а где я могу послушать твои песни?

----------


## Zabaffka

*diskengel*,
 я не сильна в современных технологиях и в интернете делаю если не первые,то полуторные шаги. Подскажите,что делать и как скачать Вам пару песен.

----------


## Раюшка

Я тоже хочу послушать. ЗабаФФка, пришли на почту, пожалуйста, а я с твоего разрешения выложу на депозите и дам ссылочку. Так можно?

Пы. Сы. Прошу прощения, что не поприветствовала новичков. Всем привет и респект!

----------


## Zabaffka

*Раюшка*,
 я смогу выложить через пару дней,так как  сейчас комп не работает(полетел блок питания),я пользуюсь в данный момент своим рабочим ноутбуком. Как только починим   семейного любимчика-компик,сынулька сбросит парочку песен. Только я не поняла,что значит в контексте интернета "депозит"и куда Вы,Раюшка,хотите их  поместить?

----------


## maknata

> Только я не поняла,что значит в контексте интернета "депозит"и куда Вы,Раюшка,хотите их поместить?


"Депозит" - в контексте интернета - это файловый обменник, куда можно залить любой файл, который там будет храниться длительное время, и потом давать всем желающим ссылочку для скачивания.

----------


## ИнтриГалка

Уважаемые форумчане, вот я и решилась Вам представится. 
Я из Казахстана, живу и работаю в солнечном городе Алма-Ата, вот уже 34 года.
Мой основной вид деятельности - реклама, я рекламист с 8 летним стажем, работать ведущей начала относительно недавно: год назад подруга попросила меня провести ее свадьбу и после этого все "закрутилося по пьянке и не выберисся"... как говорил легендарный Вася.... да собственно выбираться то и не хочется, поскольку я люблю работать с людьми, хороший презентатор, у меня прекрасное чувство юмора и солидный багаж в виде написания сценариев для рекламных роликов, джинглов и прочих рекламных заморочек.
Два года подряд занималась бельканто у моего любимого учителя вокала, благодаря чему имею прекрасно поставленный голос и хорошую дикцию. Иногда озвучиваю рекламные ролики.
Буду очень рада, если Вы примете меня в Вашу теплую компанию.
С уважением,
ИнтриГалка

----------


## manja

*ИнтриГалка*,
Приветик 
рады тебе как и всем добрым и приветливым...
Только напиши пожалуйста свое имя... 
А давай я попробую угадать : наверное Галина... Галинка..
Если угадала, то галя тебе наш привет... В Алма Ате я тысячу раз в гостях была у тети мужа...Особенно базары меня вдохновляли и лагман...

----------


## Инна Р.

> Мой основной вид деятельности - реклама, я рекламист с 8 летним стажем,


Думаю, познания в области рекламы, дадут вам возможность помочь каждому из нас.  :flower: 
Если можно Галина, то на ТЫ? 
Вот интересно твои комментарии в теме Сайт ведущего с конструктивными замечаниями. Ведь мы вовсе не умеем сделать себе рекламу, настоящую, которая будет на нас работать. 
Поэтому очень рада твоему появлению! И если у тебя есть время и желание очень хочу услышать мнение специалиста, что не так как нужно у меня, например, на сайте? Этот вопрос меня очень волнует!
Заранее спасибо! :flower: 
Побежала в тему Сайт ведущего - выставить ссылку на свой сайт  :Oj: !

----------


## KAlinchik

> Буду очень рада, если Вы примете меня в Вашу теплую компанию.


Конечно, примем! Проходи, распологайся, не пропадай, почаще с нами общайся!

----------


## Анатольевна

*ИнтриГалка*,
Добро пожаловать!  :flower:  Рада, что казахстанцев становится на форуме всё больше!!! Эдак мы и до казахстанской встречи, глядишь, дорастём!

----------


## Zabaffka

*maknata*,спасибо большое за объяснение! Признаюсь,что без помощи сына пока я-полный профан,посему выполнять это будет на данном этапе сын. Наташа,а вот он рядом и предлагает "залить" на dump.ru . (говорит,что  этот файловый обменник тоже нормальный) . Ваше мнение?:smile: :flower:

----------


## Gavrila

> солидный багаж в виде написания сценариев для рекламных роликов, джинглов и прочих рекламных заморочек.


Привет, коллега!  :flower:  Я тоже занимаюсь рекламой уже более 12 лет... Если нужна будет помощь в креативе, то миль пардон... Обращайся! И надеюсь что это взаимно! Удачи!!!!

----------


## ИнтриГалка

Друзья, спасибо за теплый прием! Обязательно помогу всем кто просил, очень приятно видеть здесь умных, веселых, креативных людей. Именно благодаря нам жизнь становится веселее лучше и краше несмотря ни на что. Йо хооо! :smile:We can do it! :Ok:

----------


## maknata

*Zabaffka*,
 Без проблем! Можно и на драмп. Обенников в сети масса - с каким удобно, с тем и работайте! :Aga:

----------


## maknata

*ИнтриГалка*,
 Приветик! Проходи, располагайся! Рады видеть :Aga:

----------


## Колесо

Здравствуйте!Меня зовут Татьяна.Совершенно случайно попала на форум и потеряла покой и сон, все читаю и читаю...Муж и дочки просто отрывают меня от компа!Восхищаюсь вашими творческими находками и способностью ими делиться!Ведущей праздников стала тоже случайно, хотя склонность к этому действу имела всю жизнь(культмассовый сектор, муз.школа, хореографический ансамбль,умение рифмовать и заводной характер,владение аудиторией)Дальним родственникам буквально перед свадьбой отказала тамада, выбрала более выгодный заказ...и вот...я,после длительных уговоров, согласилась!Свадьба была большая - 150 человек!!!Времени на подготовку 1 неделя!Но я справилась!Никакой рекламы не давала,но дело пошло(сарафанное радио работает)Стаж у меня совсем маленький -1 год,но сколько тревог,волнений,находок,радостей от удачно проведенного мероприятия и переживаний(я их называю - "душевные ломки")после тяжелых,неподъемных свадеб.
Мне кажется, я знаю вас давным-давно...и вот, наконец-то, решилась представиться! :flower:

----------


## Сильва

*Колесо*, Приветик, заходи! :smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

*Колесо*,
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

*Колесо*,
Татьяна, привет, тезка!!!Присоединяйся. А насчет "прилипла к компу"- то ли еще будет...Я за год,во-первых, спать ложусь не раньше часа(но эт ладно), так теперь и утром еще ухитряюсь глянуть- до ухода на работу... "Форумоманка" конченная :Aga:  :Vah: ...чего и тебе желаю!:biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Колесо*,
 Привет, Таня!мы тебе поможем опыт нарастить!Присоеденяйся к нашей компании!

----------


## Колесо

Девочки,огромное спасибо за радушную встречу!!!Честно сказать, волновалась,как примите...Теперь можно и баюшки со спокойной душой!Завтра областной семинар(я еще и учитель)надо выспаться!До завтра!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Завтра областной семинар(я еще и учитель)надо выспаться!До завтра!!!


Давай, иди высыпайся...недолго тебе высыпаться осталось...:biggrin:затянет тебя наш форум, как болото...:wink:потом не то чтоб пробовать выбираться, даже желания вылезти не будет!:smile:

----------


## Колесо

Да,еще, я пока плохо понимаю куда тут жать и как все отправлять,ну,ничего освоюсь!
И по форуму блуждаю,блуждаю...Но написать,пока не прочитала все странички(193!!!) в сценариях свадьбы, не решалась.Завтра пойду туда,поделюсь своим,не очень богатым  опытом!

----------


## Курица

> недолго тебе высыпаться осталось...затянет тебя наш форум, как болото...потом не то чтоб пробовать выбираться, даже желания вылезти не будет!


 :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## Колесо

> даже желания вылезти не будет!


Его уже сейчас нет!!!Но надо,а то 150 гостей на нашу бедную школу!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Но надо,а то 150 гостей на нашу бедную школу!


Ну тогда удачи тебе, Тань! И подпиши свое имя в подписи, что б легко было сразу обращаться..

----------


## diogen

*KAlinchik*,
 Приветствую,красивая дама....Вы элегантны и корректны, как всегда...

----------


## contr_diogen

Приветствую всех участников проекта.
Учетная запись *contr_diogen* мной была создана исключительно для того, чтобы бессмысленно сотрясать воздух в диалогах (а может и моих монологах) с Константином, зарегистрированным под ником *diogen*.
Я имею уже учетную запись на форуме под ником *intermag*, который, благодаря вышеуказанному лицу, я оставил, чтоб сбросить нимб и спилить крылья за спиной.

----------


## Марья

*contr_diogen*,
Добро пожаловать!!!  :flower: 

Коля, я ржуууууууууууупацталомммм.....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Ладушка

*Марья*,
 Какая красотища! Марина. ты - просто чудо! :flower: 
*contr_diogen*,
 Теперь я знаю, куда ссылали декабристов! В Асбест! Самые революционные Дед Мороз и Снегурочка получатся из нас с тобой!:biggrin:

----------


## contr_diogen

Лада, а отступать некуда... за нами Москва!
И ДМ со С из нас с тобой получатся на зависть всем нашим Асбестовским конкурентам! С нашей-то нерастраченной энергией!!! :Ok:

----------


## Марья

> Лада, а отступать некуда... за нами Москва!


Коля, Тюмень ближе!!!! Ладуся никак не может ко мне собраться, даже фестиваль шансона не помог. Может, вдвоем быстрей соберетесь?

----------


## contr_diogen

> Коля, Тюмень ближе!!!! Ладуся никак не может ко мне собраться, даже фестиваль шансона не помог. Может, вдвоем быстрей соберетесь?


 Ох... даже и не знаю. Я о дне насущном загадывать боюсь, а ты ВОна чего предлагаешь.:wink:

----------


## Инна Р.

> риветствую всех участников проекта.
> Учетная запись contr_diogen мной была создана исключительно для того, чтобы бессмысленно сотрясать воздух в диалогах (а может и моих монологах) с Константином, зарегистрированным под ником diogen.
> Я имею уже учетную запись на форуме под ником intermag, который, благодаря вышеуказанному лицу, я оставил, чтоб сбросить нимб и спилить крылья за спиной.


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Коль, аваторка - класс!!! помолодел!  :flower:

----------


## Анатольевна

> Я повсюду. Я за тобой смотрю! ☺


Старший Брат следит за тобой...(с)
Коля, сначала прочитала твой пост в "Новой беседке", так и подумала, что это ты. Зашла сюда - догадки подтвердились. Какой ты у нас...многогранный... :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## Ладушка

> Я повсюду. Я за тобой смотрю!


Призрак будет преследовать недоброго гения....
Пока он не станет лучше, лучше. лучше...

----------


## KAlinchik

*contr_diogen*,
 Приветствую тебя, о многоликий Николай!

----------


## Яковлевна

Добрый вечер! Я вообще то новичек. Зовут меня Ольга.Мне 36 лет. Привет из Сибири! Честно говоря похвастать нечем, я тут почитала ваши "Резюме" и рядом с вами я еще ребенок. Хотя выступаю с детских лет. Сначала у сестры на утренниках. Она у меня зауч в школе. Потом в училище выступала то на родительских собраниях, то на утренниках. Потом училище, лагеря пионерские, даже ездили в " Артек" нас учили проводить внеклассные мероприятия. Ездила потом на семинары, учила наших вожатых.Сейчас вижу что, мне уже мало просто проводить мероприятия то на работе, то у знакомых, узок круг, хочется шире. Но понимаю, что конкуренция у нас в городе ого-го!Одно радует, провела прошлогодние праздники детям(старшая в 11классе), так присутствующие мамки и папки трезвые! в пляс пустились, так их завела, детям Сердючку показывали!Вот в прочем и всё о себе. Мира вам!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Яковлевна*,




> и рядом с вами я еще ребенок.


Оля, все мы когда -то были и ребёнками, и новичками... Ты, главное, не стесняйся! Заходи, располагайся, а уж "вырасти" здесь сможешь точно!

----------


## Яковлевна

Спасибо на добром слове! Будем потихоньку осваиваться, оглядываться,приглядываться.

----------


## kla56

Здравствуйте, форумчане! Меня зовут Лариса (kla). Здесь, оказывается столько много нового и интересного, по крайней мере, для меня. Немного о себе. Муж - офицер, сама - прапорщик, правда уже в запасе. По стране помотались. Служили в Забайкалье, на Украине в Каменец-Подольском Хмельницкой обл.  Огромное спасибо, Эдуард, Вам за то, что откликнулись на мою просьбу. На форум зашла случайно. Я пою в ансамбле "Офицеры". Провожу вечера для "афганцев", "чеченцев", ветеранов УВОВ, а  также свадьбы, юбилеи, праздники. Фонограммы скачиваю в основном с этого сайта. Чисто случайно методом "тык" попала сюда. Толком пользоваться еще не научилась. "Плаваю", как рыба об лед. 

larisa-kuroedova@yandex.ru

----------


## KAlinchik

*kla56*,
 Душа ты моя родная! :Ok: 
это ж надо,столько общего у нас:



> По стране помотались. Служили в Забайкалье, на Украине в Каменец-Подольском Хмельницкой обл


и я в Чите жила, теперь вот в Хмельницком...
тоже военная...



> Фонограммы скачиваю в основном с этого сайта


ну а это вообще с нами всеми породнишься!:biggrin:
Привет! :flower:

----------


## Аня Карусель

Приветствую всех-всех! Уже успела отметиться в других рубриках, а теперь добралась и сюда. Немного расскажу о себе. В школе как у всех многих кружки, квн, стенгазета, немножко музыкалка и ещё художка, и чуточку фото. Работала массовиком, потом попала на тв, откуда благополучно перекочевала в ведущие. Работаю плотно на праздниках почти 8 лет. Свадьбы, корпоративы, детские праздники - а ещё освоила "пьяный" или "банкетный" тимбилдинг. Наработок много - времени как всегда. Очень приятно видеть здесь таких же "повёрнутых" на профессии. Муж - "старый" барабанщик, играет джаз, дети тоже туда же, вобщем семейка ещё та. Очень дорожу своим занятием, и рада встрече с вами.

----------


## KAlinchik

> освоила "пьяный" или "банкетный" тимбилдинг


Аня, а єто что еще такое?!:eek:

----------


## Александрушка

> Цитата:
> 
> 
> 
> 					Сообщение от Аня Карусель
> 
> 
> 				освоила "пьяный" или "банкетный" тимбилдинг
> 
> ...


*KAlinchik*,
на счет пьяного я думаю понятно, а тимбилдинг это командные игры и соревнования как правило с выездом на природу, или турбазу. У некоторых компаний очень распространено, ну и естственно сопровождается фуршетом или шашлыками!  :Aga:

----------


## Аня Карусель

*KAlinchik*,
 Действительно, тимбилдинг - это игры, направленные на сплочение коллектива и проводятся они и на природе, и в помещении под еду и алкоголь. Здесь есть тема отчёты о проведённых праздниках - обязательно выложу парочку отчётов с фотками.

----------


## Косичка

уфффф...с чего бы начать.? Людмила..37 лет..рассказывать особо нечего..Моя неспокойная жизнь наверно как и у многих из нас..банкеты..свадьбы..юбилеи..и так далее.АХ да..и непременно компьютер) Куда ж без него)Работаю 3 года арт-директором в компании по организации праздников и торжеств различного уровня.Можно сказать что вся жизнь моя с детства связана с творчеством и работой с молодёжью. С 5 лет танцы..потом музыкальная школа..школа..училище культуры..институт культуры...хореограф..худ рук молод.центра..зам. директора и закончила директором .Директорствовать перестала..так  как в муниципальных учреждениях особо не рассжиться.Или я черезчур честная...ОТветсвенности на миллионы ,а зарплаты .....((((( И поэтому сейчас в коммерческой структуре..Ну вот собственно пока наверное всё.. Ну а если есть вопросы задавайте!! И если не против принимайте к себе!!)) Ну а уж если я чем смогу то помогу) Хотя вы тут  все проффи..ну как говориться одна голова хорошо, а две лучше!)

----------


## Анюша

*Косичка*,
 Приветствую тебя, Косичка....:smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Косичка*,
 Привет!
Партия Людмил растет и разрастается!

----------


## Онга

девочки, может быть подскажете.Хочу на корпоративке транспортного предприятия провести " А не выпить ли нам по рюмашке", но чтобы тематика для водителей.
Зависла и ничего не могу придумать. помогите

----------


## KAlinchik

> девочки, может быть подскажете.Хочу на корпоративке транспортного предприятия провести " А не выпить ли нам по рюмашке", но чтобы тематика для водителей.
> Зависла и ничего не могу придумать. помогите


Продублируй в Доску обьявлений, там откликнутся быстрее

----------


## alenuka

ну, с Богом... Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане! Я долго тыкалась как котенок по вашему сайту и не знала куда же мне написать, эмоции переполняют , а сказать не знаю как(трудно быть чайником :Tu: ), ну вот теперь нашлась. зовут меня Лена, 38 годиков, работаю в центре соц.помощи смеье и детям, до этого 13,5 лет отработала в коррекционной школе-интернате,вообщем я по образованию педагог. но в душе творческая натура, работа с детьми все время заставляла что то придумывать,но такого "кайфа", от знакомства с вами, я не испытывала никогда, сколько же идей, мыслей , ведь я работала только с печатными изданиями, чтобы подготовить праздник сидела в груде книг, т.к. везде практически одно и тоже.Короче, а то я начинаю как всегда вдаваться в подробности(ну вы уж не серчайте :Aga: )" Возьмиииите меня, поооожалуйста, может и я чем сгожусь":rolleyes:
Р.S: так растерялась, что забыла сказать, из-за своей творческой натуры, постаралась "украсить" два юбилея,один рабочий огонек, а теперь предложили свадьбу попробовать,боюсь жуть, до вашего форума всё искала по книжкам. спасибо, что выслушали, если чем глянулась,спрашивайте :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

> так растерялась, что забыла сказать, из-за своей творческой натуры, постаралась "украсить" два юбилея,один рабочий огонек, а теперь предложили свадьбу попробовать,боюсь жуть, до вашего форума всё искала по книжкам.


Лен! Чего теряться-то?мы всем рады...
насчет свадьбы не бойся,здесь столько материала-было бы только желание!

----------


## Елена Кузнецова

> я по образованию педагог


Ура! Училок прибыло!!! Приветствуем! Присоединяйся! Здесь прикольно! :flower:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Приветствую всех вновь прибывших. Располагайтесь, у нас здесь классно! :Aga:

----------


## Курица

[b]*Косичка*[b]

*alenuka*,

здравствуйте, как здорово, что ВЫ нашлись! Я помню, как я почти год назад читала-копировала-читала-копировала и боялась что-либо написать, вернее, сначала даже не понимала, что и куда писать.Но вот, когда решилась- ПРОПАЛА. Ни дня без Форума. Чего и вам желаю!!! :Aga: 
*Елена Кузнецова*,
Леночка, а с вами было очень интересно, потом вы куда-то пропали...Рада вашему возвращению!!!:smile:

----------


## Воронова Наталья

Приветсвую всех! Отдельный пламенный привет SVETLLANe! Долго "тыркалась" по форуму и, наконец, о, чудо! Получилось добраться до этой темы! Своего имени не скрываю, зовут Наталья, возраст - 33,  2 - высших, и куча невысших, (учиться люблю!), работаю ведущей почти 9 лет. Наверное никогда бы не открыла для себя "тамадейство", если бы однажды не приехала в гости в г. Тольятти, и не попала бы на свадьбу, где 2 дня народ веселила всеми уважаемая и мною выше упомянутая SVETTLANA (поэтому ей был отдельный привет!) Так вот, я вернулась в свой город, продолжила учиться.... Но та искорка задора, оптимизма и пр.,  полученная на этой свадьбе, попала, как говорят, на добрую почву.... Идея стать тамадой, мучала меня 4 года... В душе я была готова к любым трудностям и на вопрос:- "Да разве ты сможешь?", - уверенно отвечала:-" смогу". Да наивная я все же была... смешно вспоминать! Я твердо была уверенна, что дарить людям праздник - это здорово! Какие трудности, если ты делаешь добро! А деньги? Да какая разница сколько платят, главное- то, что ты делаешь доставляет людям радость! Долгое время работала за символическую плату, ведь это не так важно,важно что ты от работы получаешь моральное удовлетворение....За столько лет работы было всекое... Но все плохое растворяется, как капля в море, когда звучит музыка и тебя вновь рады видеть...!!! Извините, что столько лирики..... Так вот, теперь я не только веду праздники для детей и взрослых, 5 лет проф-но занимаюсь оформлением залов для торжеств (шары, ткань, подсветка...) Почему? Люблю творить и вытворять... Что еще? Пишу стихи на заказ(здравицы, подводки к гостям, и т.п.), но редко... ("Не продается вдохновенье..."). Буду рада, если получиться сдружиться с форумчанами... :Ok:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Воронова Наталья*,

Натальюшка! Привет. Рада, что теперь ты с нами. Спасибо за лестные слова. Мне приятно, что ты помнишь мою любимую фразу 


> дарить людям праздник


Раньше эти слова были и на моей визитке. У нас здесь очень много ярких творческих людей, общение с которыми - большая школа. Вливайся. Добро пожаловать! :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Буду рада, если получиться сдружиться с форумчанами...


конечно получится!Подружимся! :flower:

----------


## Воронова Наталья

Девочки, (надеюсь, простите мою фамильярность!) я всегда открыта для контактов!

----------


## Курица

> я всегда открыта для контактов!


Наталья, привет! Я- тоже!:biggrin:Бум дружить постами???:wink:

----------


## Елена Кузнецова

[QUOTE=Курица[/QUOTE]

Закружила сезонна горячка. Два месяца почти не заглядывала на форум - работа-дом-2 работа-дом.... Открывала свое агентство, налаживала связи так сказать. Очень соскучилась за всеми форумчанами. :flower:

----------


## Воронова Наталья

:Ok: 


> Наталья, привет! Я- тоже!:biggrin:Бум дружить постами???:wink:


 :Ok:  Можно не только постами! :Aga:

----------


## Ludochka-69

Уважаемые коллеги! Извините, что, находясь пол года на форуме, еще не представилась. Зовут Людмила, мне 39 лет. 20 лет работаю в системе дополнительного образования детей, это то, что раньше называлось Домом пионеров.  
Моя мама учитель математики, педагог группы продленного дня, руководитель кукольного кружка и т.д., папа – мастер холодильных установок (в душе поэт, стихи про жизнь, поздравления для близких). Так что первые игры – от мамы, из ее журналов «Воспитание школьника» и т.д. Мне очень повезло с классным руководителем. Уникальная женщина смогла сделать нашу жизнь и жизнь многих поколений выпускников, удивительным приключением. Ну, например: лето, собираемся на природу, необходимо придти в школу - ничего не неся  в руках. А это значит: купальник, спортивный, куртка, в чулке вокруг талии картошка, в карманах суп быстрого приготовления и т.д. Приехали на Кубань, перешли в брод на остров, строили шалаши, читали «Робинзон Крузо», ели суп из пустых половинок дынь и арбузов ….. Рассказывать можно до бесконечности. С первого класса сначала с мамой, потом самостоятельно -туристические слеты. Была командиром клуба старшеклассников Дома пионеров, в последствии стала его руководителем. С 7 класса участвовала в организации дискотек и вечеров все в том же Доме пионеров, занималась хореографией, посещала курсы гитаристов. Все окружающие, кроме родителей были в шоке, что я почти отличница (три четверки – астрономия, химия, физика, и то, потому что, как сказал преподаватель астрономии «Если бы меньше гастролировала…») поступила в культпросвет училище. клубный работник, организатор, кульпросвет работы. Далее окончила Институт социальной работы и Педагогический университет. 7 лет проработала в Доме пионеров г. Новоалександровска Ставропольского края, сейчас уже 14-й год работаю в г. Ставрополе в Центре дополнительного образования детей заместителем директора. В свободное от работы время занимаюсь организацией праздников. Это приносит гораздо больший доход. Так что без выходных, без проходных. Свадьбы веду лет 13. Юбилеи, выпускные, профессиональные, Новогодние и т.д. Иногда презентации.  Так же провожу детские праздники, пока еще скачу Клоуном, Пираткой, Пчелкой (в полумаске лица не видно), Снегурочкой (быть может, пора закругляться). В связи с большой загруженностью – рабочий день с 9-18 в лучшем случае, плюс встречи с клиентами, работа на заказах, свободного времени почти нет. Поэтому, так редко пишу. Постараюсь исправиться. Очень рада, что попала на этот форум!! Всем бесконечно благодарна!!!

----------


## Курица

> Репутация: 100


 Людочка, поздравляю!!!И- присоединяйся!В нашем полку педагогов-ведущих праздников ты будешь как у себя дома!!!Пиши почаще- у всех в сутках 24 часа, но - таааких длинных!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## alenuka

*Курица*,
*KAlinchik*,
*Svetllana*,
*Елена Кузнецова*,
 Я самый счастливый человек на свете, еее-хооо!!!!!!!, Вы меня приняли!!!!! Меня окрыляееет, теперь мне море по колено :Aga: надо только научится разговаривать с компом на ТЫ, спасибо за внимание, извините чувства переполняють, рученочки трясутся, готова визжать от радости!!!!!! kuku :flower:

----------


## Лерченок

ну вот и я добралась до темки "кто мы" Зовут меня Валерия.
 я как и *Ludochka-69*, работаю в Ставрополе, привет коллеге  :flower: 
биография у меня в нашей интереснейшей работе началась 8 лет назад, хотя путь к шоу-бизнесу был длиннее, и жила я тогда на Урале в г.Екатеринбурге, вначале с 1996 года занималась "продажей воздуха", как мы с друзьями это называли - мы продавали воздушные шары, украшали праздники, даже гордские свадьбы(так называются свадьбы проводимые в день города :smile: )
потом 1998 год дефолт, какие там шарики, народу не зрелищ, а хлеба надо было, но постепенно жизнь вошла в колею. в 2000 году у меня родился второй сынок и я приехала погостить на лето к маме в Ставрополь, она всегда проводила праздники и свадьбы, по профессии она хореограф и работает в детском музыкальном театре. Однажды получилось так, что у нее был заказ на свадьбу, а ее близкая подруга женила сына и попросила ее провести праздник. И мамуля решила что я смогу заменить её на заказанном торжестве. Так как я с детства тоже всегда учавствовала в различных мероприятиях, помогала маме в концертах, и уже был маленький опыт проведения свадьбы у моей родственницы, я решила что смогу  :Aga:  и согласилась. Свадьба оказалась сложной жених - грек, невеста из Москвы, разный менталитет гостей. Чесно сознаюсь, я тогда не провела ни одной игры :eek: я просто не представляла как к ним подойти, хорошо что гости попались в основной массе танцевальные, и совсем не сидели на месте. В конце свадьбы ко мне подошла мать жениха, которая вначале на меня бурчала, так как невеста после второго тоста выскочила в туалет (извините за подробности, а гости пошли покурить), оказывается она считала что нельзя никому из-за стола выходить пока не подарят подарки :biggrin: , зато в конце вечера она меня благодарила и сказала, что конечно видно, что я еще не опытна, но у меня хорошо получается  :Oj:  
потом я вернулась в Екатеринбург и нашла себе замечательного партнера  - звукорежиссера Володю, который очень мне помог, за что ему низкий поклон. Честно сказать, такого тыла за спиной, такого супер -диджея у меня больше никогда не было. Ну а сейчас, уже с 2006 года живу в Ставрополе, и продолжаю радоваться хорошему настроению моих гостей на праздниках.

----------


## KAlinchik

*Лерченок*,
 Привет, Лера! :flower:

----------


## урааа

Ещё раз огроменное спасибище Вам всем!!!Не знала как представиться,методом тыка нащла беседку(я далеко не хакер-дети не подпускают к компу)
Мне 36,образование муз.училище-дирижёр-хоровик.После училища работала по специальности 8 лет,а потом.........ушла в риелторы,весьма успешно работала,но природа взяла своё-всё хорошо,но праздника в душе не было...Ивот 2 год веду свадьбы,юбилеи,прошлый новый год был первым...блином.Моя мечта-праздничное агенство!Это то,чем я хочу заниматься всю свою жизнь. Учитывая,что у меня 3 дочери,уж очень хочется оставить что -нибудь после себя....А Вы,дорогие форумчане просто класс!Высший!Я конечно немного дёргаюсь,что всё беру и беру,а дать пока(нового для вас),нечего...Уж извиняйте,буду стараться,но остаться с вами очень хочется!

----------


## KAlinchik

> но остаться с вами очень хочется!


так оставайся!только имя напиши свое, что б мы ближе познакомились:biggrin:...

----------


## урааа

Наташа меня зовут.Спасибо за тёплый приём,а то после первого сообщения я как-то напряглась...и вообще перестала лезть со своими идеями.Думаю потихоньку втянусь.А насчёт форума в Питере,где можно что узнать(у меня брат живёт в Питере -может получится совместить полезное с приятным)

----------


## Курица

> А насчёт форума в Питере,где можно что узнать(у меня брат живёт в Питере -может получится совместить полезное с приятным)


Наташа, присоединяйся! сам Бог велел, раз брат...:wink:

----------


## Инна Р.

> А насчёт форума в Питере


Наташа почитай тему - Зимний шабаш в Питере или посмотри в моем профиле - там все информация о встрече есть!  :Aga:  Присоединяйся!

----------


## Уралочка

Приветик всем! очень хотелось подружиться с вами всеми такими творческими и классными!!!
о себе расскажу совсем не много:
Работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском саду со слабовидящими детьми. Так же преподаю в педагогическом колледже.
С 2000 - 2003 г.г.  играла в КВН, участвовала в написании сценариев.
Корпоративы - моё хобби вот уже 11 лет. Но работаю не везде и не со всеми, у меня свои требования к заказчикам.
Замужем, двое детей сын Василий и дочь Полишка.:smile:

----------


## Курица

*Уралочка*, как в поговорке говорится: милости прошу к нашему шалашу!:wink: Надеюсь, споемся! (*Жабу* твою уже копирнула:smile:)

----------


## Уралочка

И споёмся, и спляшемся :Vah: 
Жаба отлично проходит, а вот Домик - ещё лучше! :Ok:

----------


## KAlinchik

*уралочка*,
 Привет, Лена! чувствуется педагог: четко, коротко и ясно...:wink:
напиши, пожалуйста, свое имя в автоподписи, а то общаться часто будем, а имя сразу и не видно..

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Здравствуйте, девочки-девушки, душки-тамадушки (это нас так музыканты называют)! Хотела сначала все прочитать, а потом представиться, но это нереально. Впечатление у меня сейчас такое, что будто-бы знаю многих из вас давным давно; наверное потому, что во многом совпадают мысли и даже чувства. Особенно радует и даже изумляет то, с какой готовностью вы приходите на помощь всем без исключения.
Я, без сомнения, не такая талантливая и опытная, как многие из вас, в этот бизнес попала, можно сказать, под давлением подруги (она 5-6 лет ведет праздники). Работала учителем начальных классов, затем школу закрыли - мало детей, уговорили возглавить Центр детского творчества - стала директором. Но это - не МОЁ! Это администрирование, а не творчество. Стаж позволил уйти на выслугу, а подружка (ушли мы вместе) сказала: будем в шоколаде, я тебя знаю-у тебя получится! И вот, вроде, получается. Но что главное? Мне - НРАВИТСЯ ! И на каждый заказ я иду с радостью, хорошим настроением и т.д. А ваш форум, как родник, подпитыват положительной энергией и, естественно, знаниями. Мне у вас очень комфортно, только вот фото загрузить никак не получается, чтобы вы меня увидели. А на аватарке я такая, какой была лет в 18-20.
Давайте дружить!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Давайте дружить!


Давайте!
Я так понимаю, тебя Татьяна зовут?

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Да-да, Татьяна, живу в городе Краснодоне Луганской области.

----------


## KAlinchik

> живу в городе Краснодоне Луганской области


о!у вас же там пункт пропуска, да?
 у меня там подруга служит

----------


## Курица

*tatiana-osinka*,
 присоединяйся, тезка и коллега!!!!Зимой вместе теплее!:wink:

----------


## julia2222

> живу в городе Краснодоне Луганской области.


Замечательный город. 
Я 5 лет жила в Краснодоне  и точно знаю, что люди там открытые, искренние и добрые.:smile:
*tatiana-osinka*,  :flower: 
Рада знакомству :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

> Давайте дружить!


Обажаю такие предложения....

----------


## Уралочка

Вот чем мне нравится раздел КТО МЫ, что здесь нет негатива и обсуждений. Спасибо вам мои милые коллеги за поддержку и понимание.
Да уж, написала про себя суховато. Просто никогда о себе не рассказываю, вот так и получилось. А ведущей стала случайно. 11 лет назад провела сестре свадьбу, а через неделю те гости, что были на вечере , начали забрасывать заказами, думали, что профессионально этим занимаюсь. За несколько лет очень много и жёстко получала "по голове" но  зато . сейчас с любой вечеринкой справляюсь. Даже во дворцах приходится работать -  частенько предлогают церемонии и банкеты провести. Но, честно скажу ...2-3 заказа каждую неделю и постоянно - убивают уже (устаёшь очень, дома как квартирантка живу - детей не вижу) А ведь в колледже и у детей, с которыми занимаюсь - тоже мероприятия постоянные. . Вот и незнаешь что хорошо: когда много заказов или когда чуть чуть. Но благодаря вашему позитиву - поднимается настроение. СПАСИБОЧКИ ВСЕМ. Я ВАС ЛЮБЛЮ!!! ВЫ САМЫЕ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ!!! :flower:  :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

> о!у вас же там пункт пропуска, да?
>  у меня там подруга служит


Могу подруге передать привет!  :Pivo:  С таможней надо дружить; вот подумываю в связи с кризисом немножко дать рекламы на Донецк Ростовской обл., так через таможню прийдется проезжать. Когда я об этом думала, то сразу себе представила, как на таможне меня спрашивают:Что везёте? Представлюя их лица, когда увидят реквизит в сумке :mad:

----------


## вокся

Наверно, в этот раздел надо было зайти в самом начале своего пути на форуме... Но мне казалось, что не важно кто я; не значительно, кто отвечает и отвечает ли вообще... (как это чаще всего случается на иных форумах). Типичный Геолог. Так ведь вы это называете? Хотя, наверно, нет, не  типичный. По мере возможности, делилась информацией. Теперь мне хочется не просто "взяла-дала". Хочется, поразмыслить коллективно над бредовыми идеями, которые частенько приходят в голову. Надеюсь, я буду соответсвовать форуму.
Я не тамада. Я не часто соглашаюсь проводить юбилееи. Я не люблю вести свадьбы (мне хватило 2х раз, чтобы  понять, что это не Айс). Чтобы быть тамадой -  нужен огромный талант. Я больше люблю быть "статичным" ведущим концертов, фестивалей и пр. Голос, дикция, произношение это позволяют. 
Работаю в профессиональном лицее, где готовят специалистов рабочих профессий. Дети не самые социальноблагополучные. Но и им хочется красок в жизни. Поэтому, худо-бедно, делаем театральные постановочки, участвуем с ними в зональных, краевых мероприятиях. Хоть с помощью крошечной роли, на немного вытаскиваем их на свет. Больно смотреть на парней, которые в свои 18 лет впервые видят поезд, с восторгом фотографируют его и у многих это так и остаётся самым ярким впечатлением жизни... Являюсь редактором лицейской газеты (нам уже год и 1 месяц), в четверг выходит в свет  пилотный выпуск лицейских новостей (т.е. организовала телестудию). Конечно, снимаем не профессиональной камерой, да и сами мы, пока, соответствуем той аппаратуре, которая имеется в наличии. Но очень верим в то, что всё будет иначе.
Проведение, организация календарных мероприятий - тоже моя работа.  Есть праздники, которые я обожаю готовить (День лицеиста (Посвящение), День учителя, Новый год). А вот, например, День св. Валентина я, почему-то, не очень жалую. И не очень хочется что-то на этот праздник придумывать сверхестественное. Всегда на 6 с + проходят выпускные. Ближе к весне, думаю, ещё будет возможность поделиться идеями по этому поводу.
Вот так вот, очень кратенько о себе. Здравствуй, форум!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Здравствуй, форум!


Здравствуй, Вокся!(а что , смайлика "распростертые  обьятья" нет?!)

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*вокся* 
Оксана, ты так здорово написала! За твоим МЫ чувствуется твой дом, которым ты живёшь, который тебе дорог. Пусть тебе и тут будет уютно.

----------


## Викторинка

Рада приветствовать всех жителей форума!!! Зарегистрировалась еще пару месяцев назад, а все пока еще в роли «античукчи» ( cкорее читатель, чем писатель).
Меня зовут Виктория. Живу в Днепропетровске. Сейчас сижу в декрете. Моему младшенькому сыну Сашеньке 2 г.6 мес., старшему Вовику 19 лет – боец, служит в роте почетного караула в Президентском полку.
По первому образованию я учитель начальных классов и музыки (играла на аккордеоне). 5 лет работала в Кривом Роге по специальности в общеобразовательной школе, потом  - культорганизатором в Центре детского и юношеского творчества. 
В 1997 году вернулась в родной город, сменила род деятельности – сначала работала в исполкоме в сфере детской  и молодежной политики, потом занялась кадровой работой. 
К организации и проведению праздников всегда была неравнодушна: и в школьные годы, и в институте, и во взрослой жизни. В основном это было косвенно или непосредственно связано с моей работой – школьные праздники, районные смотры-конкурсы, Дни молодежи, Дни защиты детей, профессиональные праздники и т.д., ну и конечно же праздники в коллективах. 
Нравится мне и процесс и подготовки сценария, и подбор музыки для озвучки, и изготовление реквизита. Ну а сам праздник – тем  более!  Хотелось бы, чтобы праздники стали «нормой жизни»! 
Правда, последние лет 5 праздники для «широкой публики» почти не приходилось организовывать и проводить.  Этой осенью провела свадьбу у знакомых  моей подруги. Живительный нектар! Думаю, что все прошло удачно, люди хвалили (правда, в другом городе это было, система БиБиСи (баба бабе сказала) для продвижения не заработает). 
Бесконечно благодарна Ильичу за такой подарок - приглашение приобщиться к вашему сообществу!  :Thank You: 
Такая радушная и комфортная атмосфера на форуме! Просто супер!!! :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> Оксана, ты так здорово написала! За твоим МЫ чувствуется твой дом, которым ты живёшь, который тебе дорог. Пусть тебе и тут будет уютно.


Оксана, Ирина полностью выразила и мои мысли тоже!!!Очень хорошо, что ты к нам вышла, будем общаться- ведь(вот я как-то с чужого компьютера попробовала на наш Форум выйти- не было времени войти по- моему. вошла как гость- вот уж где


> мне хватило 2х раз, чтобы  понять, что это не Айс)


!!!!

----------


## Курица

*Викторинка*,
добро пожаловать!!! :flower:  Очень приятно! :Aga:

----------


## вокся

> Здравствуй, Вокся!(а что , смайлика "распростертые  обьятья" нет?!)


А у меня нет в наборчике... :Tu:  Поэтому, могу только так: Здравствуй, форум! :Vah: :biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## Сильва

*Викторинка*,
*вокся*,
Здорово, что вы с нами! Учителей всё прибавляется! :smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Викторинка*,
 привет! :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

*вокся*,



> Сообщение от KAlinchik 
> Здравствуй, Вокся!(а что , смайлика "распростертые обьятья" нет?!)
> 
> А у меня нет в наборчике... Поэтому, могу только так: Здравствуй, форум!


я имела в виду, что мы тебя примем с распростертыми обьятьями и искала самйлик  для своего поста:smile:...

----------


## Ластенок

Добрый день!Я новичок,но на форуме уже с 11.12.2008г.Почему раньше не знакомилась?Просто не чувствовала,что я могу что-то дать.Я по сравнению с вами можно сказать никто.Я имею в виду,что не профессионал.Прошлый новый год делала программу для нашей компании друзей.Делалось все в течении 3 дней.Даже не ожидала,что получится так все замечетельно.Встречали в доме отдыха.У нас был большой зал.К нам набежали все из соседних корпусов.Всем было очень весело.Но это благодаря,конечно,не только мне,но и моим друзьям.Очень мы все заводные.Но самое приятное для меня было то,что одна девушка на самом серьезе предложила мне устроить и провести у них на работе на 23 февраля корпоратив.Да и еще за оплату.Я,конечно,отказалась,потому что по натуре человек достаточно стеснительный и неуверенный.Но оказывается,где-то внутри меня сидит какой-то другой человечек,который все может.Недаром я по гороскопу Близнец.Теперь мы опять едим.Нас уже 20 человек.И все от меня уже ждут чего-то необыкновенного.

----------


## Ластенок

Продолжение.

Поэтому,когда я нашла ваш форум,это было для меня как глоток свежего воздуха.Спасибо вам всем огромное.Столько классных идей!Я тоже со своей стороны постараюсь,что в моих силах и способностях,принести что-то новое.С уважением,Алена.

----------


## Викторинка

*Курица*,
*Сильва*,
*KAlinchik*,
 Спасибо вам за теплый прием! :flower: 
Очень приятно!

----------


## Сильва

*Ластенок*,
Алёнка, привет! Поставь своё имя в подписи, чтобы все знали, как обращаться...:smile: Это в "Моём кабинете" ищи.

----------


## ксюфаня

Приветик всем.Меня зовут Ксюша.Недавно зарегистрировалась на вашем сайте.И вы знаете,мне здесь очень нравиться.Я занимаюсь пением,и хочу себя попробовать в роли ведущей.На Новый Год собираюсь быть снегурочкой.Но для меня очень трудно подобрать образ,конкурсы,что и как делать.я не знаю.Очень надеюсь,что вы мне подскажете.помогите,пожалуйста.А еще у меня и Дед Мороз в этом деле тоже новичок.может вы и для него,что-то подскажете?Очень жду помощи.

----------


## Сильва

*ксюфаня*,
 Ксюша, а ты чем по жизни занимаешься? Как дошла до такого - праздники вести?:eek: Почему 


> очень трудно подобрать образ


??? Ты же сама пишешь - Снегурочка, это образ вполне конкретный... А насчёт конкурсов - в теме "Новый год" и "Конкурсы" - клондайк для новичков, причём в любом месте, на любой странице! Удачи в поиске, и Деду Морозу там прописаться посоветуй...
А о себе - напиши подробней, летом в гости приедем! :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

> ?Очень жду помощи.


 Так все на Форуме уже есть и для детей, и для взрослых, бери и пользуйся... Внимательно читай оглавление, чтобы понять куда идти. А пообщаться,- добро пожаловать в Беседку....



> Курица,
> Сильва,
> KAlinchik,
> Спасибо вам за теплый прием!
> Очень приятно!


И от меня спасибо, вам девчонки, что поприветствовали мою землячку. Глядишь, малые встречи в Днепропетровске будут более многочисленны...

----------


## Курица

*Ластенок*, *ксюфаня*

не стесняйтесь спросить,что и где находится, поверьте- после "КНИЖЕК И КНИЖИЦ для тамаД и тамаДОВ:biggrin:", где все- кроме обложки- под копирку практически, Форум  - это нечто иное- живое, нестатичное, меняющееся ежечасно! Конечно, самое главное- пока начнешь ориентироваться- больше и ВНИМАТЕЛЬНЕЕ читайте название  темы в Беседке, если даже что-то не там напишете- ничего страшного, спрашивайте у "Старичков"- пишите в личку(это нажать на треугольничек беленький возлеправого верхнего угла у фото(аватара), выпадет меню, выбрать- отправить ЛИЧНОЕ сообщение, а там уже адресат указан-того чела, чье фото-вписывай только текст сообщения - и внизу- после написания- жми на клавишу "отправить". :Aga:

----------


## Пеструшка Веселушка

Доброго всем дня. Всех с наступающим Новым Годом. Мне 26. Работаю на праздиках вплотную уже 3 года. Есть чем поделиться. Сайт нашла только недавно. Осваиваю, когда есть время. Все супер!

----------


## diogen

*Пеструшка Веселушка*,
 Замужем..?

----------


## Баба Яга

Давайте знакомиться. Зовут меня Юлия. Аватар почему-то отказывается показаться. По крайней мере я его не вижу. :smile: Но с этой проблеммой я разберусь, со временем. :smile:
О себе:
Проведением праздников занимаюсь 16 год. До этого КВН, концерты, театр. Все как у многих. Преподавала мастерство актера и сценическую речь в детских и взрослых театральных студиях и модельном агентстве. Год работала зам. директора по культуре в Санатории "Ува" (вспоминаю об этом времени с дрожью, но опыта административной работы хлебнула изрядно! :smile:) Пишу сценарии театрализованных праздников, концертов и пр. Люблю необычные сценарные ходы и неожиданные решения. :smile: Думаю, что смогу быть кому-то полезна и что-то смогу получить сама. Как минимум общение с единомышленниками, как максимум - опыт. Потому что люблю учиться и не прекращаю это делать последние 16 лет. :smile: Не очень люблю писать о себе, тем более на неосвоенной территории (Кошка по натуре :smile:). Поэтому, если что-то захотите узнать поподробнее, пишите, отвечу. :smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Баба Яга*,
 Привет, Юля!видно, что человек ты неординарный!
присоеденяйся к нам!

----------


## Баба Яга

Уже! :smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> Зовут меня Юлия. Аватар почему-то отказывается показаться


Привет,Юля!  Рада, что у нас на Форуме появились и Набережные Челны... Форум завоёвывет весь мир...Проблемы с фото? Может быть дело в том, что ты прежде чем грузить фотографию для аватара не уменьшила её в фотошопе в размере...

----------


## Баба Яга

Уменьшила. И по размерам должна проходить. Конечно еще раз попробую. аватар делал муж. Я в компах профан. :smile:

----------


## optimistka17

А ты внимательно прочла в Беседке тему"А как? Часто задаваемые вопросы..." ?Там более грамотно народ рассказывает :smile:Я сама-то еще  чайник...

----------


## Баба Яга

Самое забавное, что читай не читай не помогает. Я несколько вариантов вставки фото испробовала, описанных на форуме. В результате методжом тыка вставила только ссылку... :smile: Почему так? То ли с компом не дружу, то ли он меня так не любит...:smile:  а аватар вставился... с пятой попытки. Хотя раз за разом делала все одинаково, по инструкции... :smile: Кто ж ее эту технику поймет...:wink:

----------


## Марья

> у нас на Форуме появились и Набережные Челны...


всегда считала, что самое красивое название российского города  - НАБЕРЕЖНЫЕ ЧЕЛНЫ... Как красиво звучит, и как по-русски... не то что Тюмень - гиблое место на тюркском... Челябинск (Челяба) - гнилая яма на нем же... :smile:

----------


## Баба Яга

Набережные Челны (Яр Чаллы, татарский) - прибрежный, набережный чёлн. Приставший корабль. Стоим в притоке Камы. :smile: И если бы не молодежная стройка КамАЗ, остался бы обычным поселком. В 40 км. от нас загнивает исторический центр Елабуга. Прибежище Дуровой, Шишкина, Цветаевой, монастыри, храмы, Чертово городище, тысячелетняя история... С другой стороны Нижнекамск - промышленный город живущий на резине и еже с ним... Альметьевск - центральный поставщик нефти и газа всему миру... Что это все меняет для нас? Встал КамАЗ. И нет былого величия. Очередной центр торговли и досуга для Татарстана. Вот и все величие! :smile:

----------


## Анжелла

[QUOTE=optimistka17]Привет,Юля! Рада, что у нас на Форуме появились и Набережные Челны... 


Да! Я наверное незаметна... Юля, привет! Давай присоединяйся к нам... :flower:  После Нового года я ты не будешь так зашиваться как сейчас и поговорим хоть здесь. :Aga:

----------


## rtep61

Привет Всем! С Наступающим Новым годом! Примите и меня в свои дружные ряды! Набрёл на сайт давно, но в основном пользовался только минусовками, а на форум попал, наверное месяца три назад. Я Пётр, уже 48 лет на подходе, работаем с женой - она ведущая, а я наверное, как бы поющий DJ?  Начинал ещё в то время, когда "Ямах" не было, да и для ведения мероприятий специальных ведущих не нанимали. Людей не надо было веселить-магнитофон + гармошка и гульба проходила на ура! Но...это было в прошлом веке и прошлой стране!? Оба мы музыканты, закончили Воронежский институт искусств. Сначала работали в школе,я года три назад сбежал-не выдерживать нервы стали, да и зарплата нищенская, а жена пытается доработать да кефирной пенсии. Живем в Воронеже. У нас жесточайшая конкуренция. Город вроде бы и не большой, а заведений выпускающих музыкантов и ведущих всех мастей много: Академия искусств, два музучилища, музыкальное отделение в Педагогической академии, театры: Оперы и балета, драматический, ТЮЗ, Кукольный, Камерный. Поэтому цены держать очень трудно. Наверное притомил я Вас? Извините ещё раз с праздником! Спасибо за множество новый и интересных мыслей!

----------


## optimistka17

> Да! Я наверное незаметна...


Анжела ! Ты у меня с Киевом ассоциируешься... Как Люда Пухова...

----------


## Сильва

*rtep61*,
 Приятно, мужчины присоединяются!  :Aga: 
*Анжелла*,
 Это ты-то незаметна? Не скромничай!!! :biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> Это ты-то незаметна? Не скромничай!!!


 Да это потому что я Юлю поприветствовала, чуть ли не как единственую представительницу Набережных Челнов... 
 Я во всем виновата....
 Девочки! На Форуме места хватит всем...

----------


## aleksa525

Всем привет! Я только учусь,но праздники мне очень интересно проводить! Сейчас работаю Культорганизатором в санатории. Так вот,очень интересно как вы начинали. Я вижу у местных опыт большой! Расскажите, как вы начинали работать в этой сфере, с чего,первые эмоции.
Еще хочется знать,как сейчас организована ваша работа? Работаете ли вы на себя или так,подрабатываете?

----------


## maknata

*aleksa525*,
 У нас уже есть болшущая тема с таким же названием. Ща маячок кину:wink:

----------


## Баба Яга

Да не спорит никто. Просто Анжелла о себе напомнила. :smile: Спасибо за приветствие. Аврал дай бог никогда не кончится. :smile: А вот защиваться и вправду меньше буду. Тогда и пообщаемся по полной. Извини, что не смогла сегодня помочь...:frown: Но я верю, что ты справишься и найдешь выход! :smile:

----------


## aleksa525

Спасибо,уже поняла:),я только учусь жить с вами на сайте,думаю вы не против;)
А как оставить свою story?

----------


## Баба Яга

Просто напиши о себе в этой теме. :smile:

----------


## aleksa525

Вот почти все вели с ранних пор активную жизнь- КВН,школьные и студ. Мероприятия,а я всё то же,но с точностью до наоборот!
Нигде ни пела,ни плясала,в школе была сама по себе...
Вообще двух слов не могла связать. Общение с людьми давалось крайне тяжело!
Гуляла одна,на городских праздниках засматривалась на ведущих, недоумевая как у них получается так работать!
Время шло,стала милой барышней. Замужество. Дочка,ей 3. Диплом бухгалтера.
И всё то же недоумение,только теперь к нему прибавилось четкое осознание того,что я ХОЧУ БЫТЬ НА ИХ МЕСТЕ.
Но как?
решаю продолжить обучение. Сочинский универ. Туризма. Узнала,что там учат на каких-то аниматоров.
Что это и с чем едят узнала уже позже,чему была несказанно рада!
Зажатость исчезла. Устроилась Культорганизатором в санаторий(платят очень мало,но опыт получаю колоссальный)
Из-за мизерной з/п взяли без опыта работы,и можно сказать,кинули на растерзание ! Программы нет,актовый зал в подвале.работа с пенсионерами,прибывшими на лечение.
В общем, все сама. Создала свою программу на заезд. Каждый раз меняю её,улучшаю.
Написала какой-никакой сценарий! И поняла,что больше ничем другим заниматься не буду. МОЁ. :), в плане начать своё дело,и дарить людям радость.
Я уверено иду к своей цели-маленькому ,уютному пряничному домику,в котором будет царить сказка!:)
Хочу дать клич и рискнуть провести свадьбу бесплатно,дабы набраться опыта...

----------


## aleksa525

И еще вопрос-почему не видно моего фото,в личном оно есть...?

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

…А я так чем только по жизни не занималась…В армии даже служила –музыкант  оркестра-(«кусок») в своём городе  и вольнонаёмной в одном из «образцовых» в Москве, преподаватель муз. школы, продавец на рынке , в булочной , в электричке… курьер. Домашний воспитатель-няня,  лабух  в переходе метро, видеооператор на свадьбе (с  этого-то  всё  и началось…)  
Закончила муз. училище и  МГУКи, (класс кларнета).
Кроме воспитателя , «куска», продавца и курьера, вышеперечисленными видами деятельности периодически занимаюсь и сейчас. Ведущая-3 года, есть некоторые  успехи. Масса идей-хочется реализовать. Возраст-37.
Вот на форуме, всё и все нравятся. Заодно и комп. осваиваю потихоньку…

----------


## Анжелла

> Анжела ! Ты у меня с Киевом ассоциируешься... Как Люда Пухова...


Я уже думаю о том, чтоб перебраться в Киев... :biggrin: К Людочке  и ЛИночке... Хочу, но я безумно люблю родные Челны... Болею прямо этим городом... :Aga:

----------


## maknata

*aleksa525*,
 Зайди в тему "А как?" там есть пояснения как вставить аватар (фото). Это не совсем то фото, что висит в профиле. В профиль можно выставить одно фото, в аватар совсем другое.

----------


## Раюшка

Привет всем, кто пришёл недавно! Наши ряды увеличиваются, представляю, сколько народу будет на "Тамадее-2009"!!!!! :Ok:  Лес придётся расширять!:biggrin:

----------


## Баба Яга

> представляю, сколько народу будет на "Тамадее-2009"!!!!! Лес придётся расширять!


А это что за зверь? Это что-то вроде "Груши" для ведущих? :smile: Поподробнее можно?

----------


## optimistka17

> А это что за зверь? Это что-то вроде "Груши" для ведущих?  Поподробнее можно?


 О *Тамадее* специальная тема есть... Почитай лучше там 
В 2008году это была чудная неделя в Крыму. Июль месяц,Песчаное, бардовский лагерь. Там и состоялся слет ведущих...  :Ok: Решено было сделать его ежегодным...:biggrin:Вот и начинаем сейчас планы строить по поводу *"Тамадеи2009*" :Pivo:

----------


## Баба Яга

Круто! Обязательно ознакомлюсь! Один раз была на "Груше", у мужа очень много своих песен, гитарой владеет не скажу, что виртуозно, но очень хорошо.... Ощущениями питаюсь до сих пор, хотя уже лет 5-6 прошло... Если смогу, а это не предсказуемо, обязательно присоеденюсь....:smile:

----------


## Volodя

*Баба Яга*,
 Почему такая красивая и Баба Яга ?

----------


## Баба Яга

:smile: Спасибо, конечно... При возможности фото выложу в роли. Любимый образ и стиль жизни. :smile: Баба Яга - самодостаточная женщина, которой не надо никому ничего доказывать - она такая какая есть и ее это не смущает. :smile: Не нравится - съем, нравится - поговорим, стол, банька. :smile: Со мной по-хорошему и я не зверь... :smile: А вы Вообще много Баб Ёг в своей жизни видели, чтобы знать какие они? :rolleyes: Мои клиенты, кто ее видел все влюбляются. Позавчера мужу меня отбивать пришлось, чтоб не украли. Увезти хотели для продолжения банкета, хотя я, если честно не понимаю до конца, что всем в ней так нравится... Увереннность, наглость, находчивость... Да не важно все это. Все, кто меня давно знают, утверждают, что я играю себя, только изуродованную гримом... :smile:

----------


## Сильва

*Баба Яга*,
 Беги сюда http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=104984 , нам такие кадры важны оченно! :smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Баба Яга*,
 Ягуся, тебе с нашей Маней дружить надо!

----------


## Баба Яга

Так я, вроде ни с ней и не ругаюсь...:biggrin: А дружба дело долгое и приятное. Я завсегда за! За любой кипиш, кроме голодовки...:smile:

----------


## Volodя

> Беги сюда (Школа веселья бабок ёжек) , нам такие кадры важны оченно!


А где школа колдовства Дедов Морозов ?

----------


## Сильва

> А где школа колдовства Дедов Морозов ?


Так енто ж сезонный Дед, а Баба-Яга - женшчина круглогодичная...:tongue:

----------


## Баба Яга

> А где школа колдовства Дедов Морозов ?


В жизни, в любви, добре, желании дарить праздник. Да. Нет такой школы, зато есть люди, которые очень хотят быть ДМ и умеют дарить праздник. А чему тут еще учиться? Это и есть волшебство... :smile:

----------


## Медведик

В первый день Нового года - разрешите представиться)))
Зовут меня Медведик Елена. Как вы понимаете - я ведущая мероприятий, кроме того специализируюсь на PR-акциях.
Очень давно была артисткой народного танца, там то и прочувствовала азы не только сценической деятельности, но и "массового развлечения".
Позже жизнь меня кидала из стороны в сторону - но неизменным оставалось творческое начало в моей деятельности. Хореограф, руководитель театральной мастерской а параллельно ведущая мероприятий.
На форуме неделю (ссылку подкинул певец и мой звукооформитель предновогодних корпоративов). С тех пор в свободное от мероприятий время вместо книг часами напролёт читала Ваши сообщения. чему очень рада, кое-что пригодилось...да и моральная поддержка колоссальная.
Спасибо что Вы есть!!! Прошу любить и жаловать! С Новым Годом!!!! УРРРРРАААААА!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Медведик*
Привет, Лена! Здорово, ты первый новичок в новом году! Ура!!1

----------


## optimistka17

> Прошу любить и жаловать! С Новым Годом!!!! УРРРРРАААААА


Ура! Нашего полку в новом году прибыло..... Располагайся всерьез и надолго....

----------


## olgaring

Добро пожаловать , Лена .  . С Новым годом !

----------


## Сильва

Леночка, присоединяйся! Удачи тебе!!!:smile:

----------


## SOK_89

С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!! :Ok: 

Как я уже писал,  мы работаем официально в семейном подряде более пяти лет. Я звукооператор, жена -ВЕДУЩАЯ.
Зовут нас Света и Олег. Так как Света  не любитель писать, разрешите мне исповедоваться за двоих.
Семья наша объединилась в 89 году в городе Гомель. Как говорится, объединилось две страны - Украина и Беларусь. В 90 году у нас появился ребеночек и мы решили сбежать из грязной Чернобыльской зоны. Переехали в Украину в Черкасскую обл. в маленькую деревеньку на две тысячи дворов. Нам дали дом при одном условии -работать в колхозе. А професия у нас - ну не для деревни, благо водительское удостоверение было, а Света до этого закончила муз. школу (баянист).
Я стал работать водителем,  Света устроилась в садик музруком, не смотря на то, что сыночку исполнилось три месяца. В этом же году перешла работать в школу и местный клуб. 
Вот тут и началось...
ПЕРЕСТРОЙКА. Ой какой это ужас работать и не получать зарплату. Эти пять лет кем мы только не работали, чтобы выжить. Но с гордостью могу сказать, какой хороший украинский народ. В это тяжелое время они нас поддерживали и морально и финансово - кто молочко ребенку принесет, кто творожок, а кто и посидит пока мы работаем. 
 Из-за незнания украинского языка Свете пришлось поступать на заочный факультет в Каневский кулек, который она благополучно закончила, при этом полностью освоив украинский. Теперь знание языка помогает ей проводить конкурсы в роли Сердючки.
1996 году переехали назад в Гомель по уходу за родителями. С этого года Света работает в гимназии, какой она предмет ведет? - а все, ей главное надо проводить все праздничные мероприятия. Она так же является капитаном КВН, председателем профкома (не смейтесь, у нас соц.страна) и ВЕДУЩЕЙ. Я работаю в группе газет и стараюсь во всем помогать своей любимой жене. Три года прошу Свету бросить работу в школе, а она отвечает пока ребеночек учится в универе работу не брошу.
Да, по поводу возраста, в следующем году мне исполняется 22 года, жаль второй раз. сколько Свете не скажу-она моложе.
Спасибо за внимание.

Форум у Вас  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
Надеемся дружить.

С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ ГОСПОДА :flower:  :flower:

----------


## olgaring

Как здорово , ребята , Олег и Светлана , заходите к нам на огонёк ..... в том , что отсюда уже не уйдёте , уверена на все 100%. Рада знакомству , за весь наш дружный коллектив говорю вам : " Добро пожаловать !"

----------


## optimistka17

> Так как Света не любитель писать, разрешите мне исповедоваться за двоих.


Спасибо за исповедь Как и Оля ,говорю от всех, мы рады видеть вас в своей  семье.Распологайтесь, приобщайтесь... Глядишь и Света полюбит писать...

----------


## skomorox

*Volodя*,



> А где школа колдовства Дедов Морозов ?


Ты с какой целью интересуешься? Пригласить к себе хочешь и стишки почитать, стоя на табуреточке?:biggrin: Или сам собрался "морозить"?

----------


## KAlinchik

*SOK_89*,
 Привет, Олег и Света!
а у меня такое чувство, что вы уже давненько с нами....:smile:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> А где школа колдовства Дедов Морозов ?
> __________________


В нашем городе есть "Гильдия Дедов Морозов". Интересно, где еще возникли подобные организации? Поделитесь!
А может и Снегурочкам пора обьединиться? :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

> В нашем городе есть "Гильдия Дедов Морозов".


У нас часто встречаю объявление ,подписанное "Штаб Деда Мороза"Значит какое-то объединение у нас существует...

----------


## Volodя

> "Штаб Деда Мороза"


Подпольная китайская фабрика дедов морозов! Заче платить больше за отечественных??

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

...Говорят, что идея создания "Гильдии" впервые возникла именно в Пензе.
Подробностями ещё не интересовалась. Знаю только, что её организатор недавно, к сожалению, скончался.В местных газетах, если поднимают тему о ценах на услуги Дедов, сообщают, что ,если из "Гильдии" приглашать, то готовьте "бабок" побольше.
Ну а остальные, т.е. кто не оттуда, могут обойтись и меньшим гонораром. Хотя, лично я не вижу разницы-из "Гильдии" ты там или ещё откуда.
Мы не жалуемся. Работы на Н. Г. всем хватает, а цены на услуги держим свои.

----------


## Ладушка

Была в сентябре в Костроме... Так вот там намечается сделать Родину  для Снегурочки. Такой вот бренд.

----------


## Volodя

> Так вот там намечается сделать Родину  для Снегурочки.


А почему в Костроме ? Раз Великий Устюг - родина деда мороза, значит и родина снегурочки!

----------


## Януська

> А почему в Костроме ? Раз Великий Устюг - родина деда мороза, значит и родина снегурочки!


вообще-то Снегурочка - ВНУЧКА Деда Мороза...А что все внуки рождаются только там, где их дедушки с бабушками живут?

----------


## Ладушка

> А почему в Костроме ?


Там снимался фильм "Снегурочка" и специально для него  построена деревня "Берендеевка". Долгое время она была достопримечательностью города. Но  сейчас её планируют специально  для туристов перестроить.

----------


## свадьба

:frown:Опять опаздала: планировала быть первой(новенькой) в этом году, но увы! Ребята, как у вас тут всё здорово! От информации крышу срывает.Дело в том , что у нас город маленький, таких как я, много! Но прочитав форум,  я поняла ,то что проводится на мероприятиях нашего города - это каждый ребёнок знает , одним словом всё одинаково :Tu: 

Буду пробовать перестраивать людей на новый лад, может получиться с помощью вас. Поможите?:rolleyes:

 Ну а теперь о себе :Oj: 
По образованию я от всего этого далека: я техник - технолог программист, закончила техникум в 1986 году. Работаю в дирекции по качеству, контролёром. Много лет назад по просьбе коллег проводила юбилеи, корпоративы и т. д. Сама писала сценарии, делала не хитрые костюмы, всем нравилось, главное было весело. Но пять лет назад решила попробовать по настоящему, за деньги! Если за работу, которая тебе по душе, ещё и деньги платят это в двойне приятно.

Всех тонкостей этого бизнеса я конечно не знала, поэтому начала как считала нужным. Целый год собирала по крупицам материал, шила костюмы с подругой, и когда всё было готово, развешала свои объявления на остановках и домах.Первую свадьбу провела  и чуть от страха не умерла, вот уж не думала что я трусиха!
Работала без "звукаря" , позже поняла , что надо искать диджея. 

Нашла! Сработались, пошли заказы, меня стали посещать интересные мысли, предлагаю молодым - не хотят. Все по старинке живут,  провинция , ничего не поделаешь. И вот так уже 5 сезонов, потихоньку новое вставляю, чтобы не сразу народ шокировать, ну вот после форума боюсь не удержусь, летом выдам полностью новую программу, дай бог всё будет норм.:tongue:

Извините, что так много написала, увлеклась!

----------


## Анжелла

> Работаю в дирекции по качеству, контролёром.


Ну вот моя коллега. Я тоже котролером была еще совсем недавно.:biggrin: Очень приятно, что ты присоединилась к нам...  :Ok:  Очень конечно же хотелось узнать твое имя.
А насчет новенького. ВЕдь то что делаем мы-это классно и программа захватывает людей и они не против того, чтоб пясать под нашу музыку. Давай то что ты можешь, мои клиенты никогда не спрашивают, что я буду делать. А когда делаю, то все остаются давольны... Они ведь просто не знают от чего отказываются. Так что дерзай.

----------


## Сильва

> Там снимался фильм "Снегурочка" и специально для него построена деревня "Берендеевка". Долгое время она была достопримечательностью города. Но сейчас её планируют специально для туристов перестроить.


Ребя-ята! А у меня там детство начиналось... Берендеевка 70х - это настоящая сказка была!... Сейчас расплачусь от ностальгии...

----------


## Сильва

*свадьба*,
 Приветик! Лиха беда начало! Верь, и всё выйдет!   :Aga:  Мы вот на Украине сколько лет народ перестраиваем на цивилизованное вручение подарков, а нам всё: "Банку, банку!" По крупицам, шаг за шагом, привыкнет люд, что "праздник" и "попойка" - две большие разницы... Одесситки, не обижайтесь за плагиат!:biggrin:

----------


## Мальвинка

Разрешите представиться, меня зовут Татьяна. Очень хочу в Вашу компанию. Прописалась давно, просто учитывалась разделами... Наверно, у новичков у всех так - глаза разбегаются, кнопка работает только правая : "скачать" и "сохранить"...
Я исправлюсь, буду учиться выставлять тексты, музыку и т.п. Сегодня вот получилось фотку в аватар вставить. Кому-то смешно, а для меня это событие, т.к. с компом не очень дружу. 
О себе: я из Тольятти, родилась во Владимире. Работаю в детском саду инструктором по плаванию. Провожу в основном детские праздники, но юбилеи тоже нравятся. дети - сын и дочь, взрослые. Люблю жизнь, детей, спорт.
Тольятти, Светлана, поддержите меня. Скажите, что-нибудь хорошее....

----------


## optimistka17

> Тольятти, Светлана, поддержите меня. Скажите, что-нибудь хорошее....
> __________________


Танюша! Светлана, конечно же поддержит тебя, как всегда поддерживает и новичков и старичков... Но Светлана не каждый день на Форум заходит и не по всем разделам путешествует... так что не сочти её молчание за игнор.:biggrin:
 Располагайся, осваивайся, вобщем чуствуй себя, как дома.. :Pivo: .
 Новичкам здесь всегда рады...  :flower: Все проходили этот путь когда сначала глаза разбираются, а потом понимаешь, что без Форума жить не можешь....:biggrin:
Глядишь  на встреч наши в реале ездить будешь.. :Ok: .

----------


## Сильва

Танечка! Добро пожаловать! :smile: Надеюсь, тебе будет здесь уютно и интересно!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Мальвинка*,
 Привет! :flower:

----------


## Ольга-63

Здравствуйте! Примите, пожалуйста в свою семью. Признаюсь честно, по форуму шныряю уже давно. Многих уже успела полюбить.У вас действительно очень умные головы. Ещё признаюсь, что сама придумывать ничего не могу, пользуюсь вашим материалом. За что и боялась получить оплеуху. Спасибо всем.
   Зовут меня Ольга. Живу в Самаре. Первую свадьбу провела 12 лет назад. Тогда женился сын моей подруги. Времена были для них тяжёлые. (в материальном смысле) Они заводчане. В то время были "выброшены" за пределы завода в бессрочные отпуска без сохранения з/п. Нужно было экономить их бюджет. Вот я и сказала:"Обойдёмся своими силами." И обошлись, все остались довольны. А потом стали просить все родные, знакомые... Получала удовольствие от того, что люди были довольны.
   А три с половиной года назад у меня появилась сноха (сын женился), посмотрела она видеозаписи с моим ведением и убедила в том, что это труд и брать за него деньги не стыдно...
   В общем мы купили аппаратуру и теперь вместе с сыном работаем: я ведущая, он - диджей. Моё образование к этому делу никакого отношения не имеет. А теперь ещё и залы шарами украшаем. Пока. 
   К оплеухам готова...

----------


## KAlinchik

> Здравствуйте! Примите, пожалуйста в свою семью


Привет, Олечка!долго ж ты шифровалась!но наша атмосфера и тебя в форум затянула:wink:



> К оплеухам готова


Да ты мазохистка!:eek::biggrin:Перестань, мы вседа рады новым людям!Общайся с нами почаще! :flower:

----------


## Ольга-63

Ура!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Приняли! И даже бех оплеух...
Спасибо!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> И даже бех оплеух...


Оль! Не пугай меня!:biggrin:
как у тебя праздники прошли?

----------


## Анжелла

> Ещё признаюсь, что сама придумывать ничего не могу, пользуюсь вашим материалом. За что и боялась получить оплеуху. Спасибо всем.


Оля. Это тебе кажется может , что поделится нечем. Я тоже так думала..., но не всем же дано стихи писать. Так что не бойся.:smile: Я сама новичок, но меня не кусают. И люди просто класс. А какие голоса, прямо как представляешь их, такие и есть. Так что давай.:biggrin:

----------


## Ольга-63

> как у тебя праздники прошли?


Хотелось бы лучше. Из-за кризиса было три отказа.

----------


## KAlinchik

*Ольга-63*,
 Верь, что в этом году будет лучше!

----------


## Ольга-63

> И люди просто класс.


Это точно. Я долго с ними знакомилась.

----------


## Ольга-63

> Верь, что в этом году будет лучше!


Верю, что вместе с вами обязательно будет.

----------


## Курица

*Ольга-63*,
здравствуй, Оля!Ты знаешь- достоен  уважения тот факт, что ты, стоя уже на переломном этапе возраста-сужу по наличию женатого сына- СМОГЛАв корне изменить вид своей деятельности(я-мнительная, таким завидую) и еще  :Ok:  вашему семейному бизнесу. здорово, что тебе нравится твоя работа. И- позволь не поверить в отсутствие "фишек2- М.Б. ПРОСТО КАК-ТО ПО-СВОЕМУ подаешь моменты торжества. Поделись тем, что тебе самой в своем ведении особенно нравится или тем, за что особенно благодарят (запоминают) клиенты.

А оплеух если хочешь- мы это могем!!!!:wink:

[IMG]http://*********ru/434602m.gif[/IMG]

Но- не в РОЖДЕСТВО же!!! И - даже не проси!

----------


## olgaring

Оля -тёзка , девочки правы : никаких оплеух , и тем , что делиться нечем - заблуждение . Вливайся и ничего не бойся , мы хоть иногда и кусаемся , но не больно:smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Курица*,
 Танюша! я как всегда с твоих постов умираю со смеха!
Блииин! ну когда уже то 26 января!!!!я тебя задушу в обьятьях! Готовь крепатуру!:biggrin:Я завтра иду за билетами...

----------


## Курица

> крепатуру!


бэз переводчика МОЯ ТВОЯ не понимайт.Это что- спиртное или еда???:frown:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Это что- спиртное или еда???


Это тело, Танюш! Мышцы тела!
Задушу в обьятьях!!!!
Пы.сы.хотя спиртное и еда тоже не помешают....

----------


## Ольга-63

> А оплеух если хочешь- мы это могем!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Но- не в РОЖДЕСТВО же!!! И - даже не проси!


Тань, точно уморила.


> Поделись тем, что тебе самой в своем ведении особенно нравится или тем, за что особенно благодарят (запоминают) клиенты.


Обязательно поделюсь, только чуть позже.

----------


## Анжелла

> Обязательно поделюсь, только чуть позже.


Почему? Позже.:wink:

----------


## Ольга-63

У нас уже второй час ночи. Дочка гонит спать. Комп стоит в её комнате.
До следующей встречи!!!

----------


## Анжелла

Дети монополисты. Понятно...:biggrin: Ладно , нам и не кспеху.

----------


## KAlinchik

> До следующей встречи!!!


не пропадай, Оль!ждем встреч!

----------


## Katjatja

Здравствуйте! всем всем и старожилам и новичкам.  Извините что сразу не зашла в этот раздел представиться. честно говоря не могла его найти:smile: тем более скакала как кенгуру по всем темкам в совершенно неадекватном восторге :Vah: 
Меня зовут Катя. Родом я из Латвии. Ой, нет не так. родом я из Сибири. но всю сознательную жизнь живу в ближнем зарубежье.

 по специальности психолог. но в творческой профессии сколько себя помню. мама моя главным художественным руководителем была и на подхвате  на всех вечерах я конечно терлась рядом.
в школе танцы,сценки, вечера, тематические выходы моделей в нетрадиционных показах мод ставила. на сцену одной выходить боялась и обычно отвечала за занавес:biggrin:  а не обычно это когда состояние "и тут Остапа понесло"   получала огромное удовольствие от работы на сцене. ( при чем сразу уточню состояние не вызывается горячительными напитками). как пример в 12 лет была снегуркой и на вечере для участников надо было выйти на сцену в костюме поклониться и уйти.   за давностью лет не все сохранилось в памяти но помню что вышла спиной к залу в костюмчике, волосики белобрысенькие по плечам.  а на лицо нацепила маску волка.  в итоге вышел экспромт танго аля ну-погоди.  задействовала всех сидящих в зоне доступа зайцев.
с эти номером нас потом на взрослые вечера приглашали.

очень щепетильно отношусь к музыкальному сопровождению.

к проведению мероприятий подтолкнул кризис, отсутсвие работы.  к тому же одна воспитываю сынишку.  
очень люблю проводить детские мероприятия, кукольные театры, свадьбы. ходить в снегурки.
к свадьбам любовь особая. когда сама выходила замуж  так все так досканально обсуждала. что музыканты в итоге не выдержали и спрашивали я ведущая или невеста:smile:
ведущей работаю один сезон, нашла своих музыкантов. и очень это затянуло всю нашу семью. бабуля наша  такие юбки цыганские забабахала а сынуля в свои 3 года настойчиво допытывается а красивая ли была невеста. теперь стараюсь еще по возможности и фотографировать во время всего  праздничного процесса.

очень рада что нашла вашу компанию. наработок своих пока не много но они есть.  на данном этапе знакомлюсь с темами смотрю кто что выложил чтоб не повторяться.
примите в вашу семью. я к вам надолго:smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

> я к вам надолго


Хорошо бы!:rolleyes:



> примите в вашу семью


Принимаем! :Aga:

----------


## Katjatja

> Хорошо бы!:rolleyes:
> 
> Принимаем!


спасибо!

----------


## aleksa525

Katjatja,здравствуй! В свадебных байках ты писала,что на тебя орала мама невесты и потом тебе объяснили что в такой ситуации делать,расскажи что тебе посоветовали. 
И ещё. Как ты нашла первых клиентов?

----------


## Katjatja

> Katjatja,здравствуй! В свадебных байках ты писала,что на тебя орала мама невесты и потом тебе объяснили что в такой ситуации делать,расскажи что тебе посоветовали. 
> И ещё. Как ты нашла первых клиентов?


знакомая что проводит свадьбы не очень часто  не хотела браться за эту свадьбу. так как предлагали по деньгам в 2 раза меньше положеного. и предложила мне. я честно долго отнекивалась.потому как всегда казалось что ведущая это все же должна быть такая представительная дама. а я так. тростинка на ветру:smile: ну и конечно боялась. а потом неожиданно для себя решилась. мои первые заказчики не догадывались и не догадываются что это была моя первая свадьба. и мам таких мне больше не попадалось.

ведущие с опытом удивились  поступку мамы невесты. потому как в один голос говорили мол а она не боялась что это отразится на свадьбе. и еще добавили они бы это с ними произошло. молча развернулись бы и ушли. а мне как начинающий сказали.а тебе надо скрепить зубы и в бой. что я и сделала. потом через знакомых слышала что та мама и до музыкантов доковырялась и даже до оператора, ко мне претензий не было. слава тебе господи.

поэтому и интересно кто как бы из ведущих с форума в такой ситуации повели бы себя. 
а мне можно было отвечать в этой темке все это? или в личку писать лучше?

----------


## Ольга-63

*Курица*,
 Благодарят обычно за то, что программа разнообразна и насыщена, ну и , конечно, что весело. Сама вижу, что всегда на "ура" проходят "Свадебный репортаж", а на юбилеях "Здоровье юбиляра и гостей", "Шляпа", (за что огромное спаибо форуму), "Млыш", "Баня" (на юбилеях), танцевальные конкурсы, переодевания в костюмы. Вот только со сказками как-то не очень дружу.

----------


## Ольга-63

:Oj:  Ой... я забыла это вставить.


> Поделись тем, что тебе самой в своем ведении особенно нравится или тем, за что особенно благодарят (запоминают) клиенты.

----------


## Курица

*Ольга-63*,
*Katjatja*,
*aleksa525*,

девочки, есть замечательная :Ok:  книжица *Курс молодого бойца или Сам себе тамада*(автор наша форумчанка *Ирина Севастьянова (karaoke)* , я ссылочку выкладываю-почитайте- не пожалеете!:smile:

http://files.mail.ru/MJE2XF

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Ольга-63*,
*Мальвинка*,
Девочки, я рада появлению землячек, я рада, что нас становится больше. Добрым людям всегда рады. Добро пожаловать!


*Всех вновь прибывших приветствую от всей души!*

----------


## Оля 77777

Ура! Я, наконец-то, делаю это ...
Здравствуйте! 
Целый год с белой завистью поглядывала на мужа, когда он заходил на свой форум (психологический) и пропадал там часами. И вот ... в конце 2008-ого одна моя знакомая подсказала мне ваш адрес. Сбыча мечт! 
Тук. Тук. Тук. К Вам можно?
Наверное, не удивлю ... я из Тольятти. Мне 40. И вот уже около 18 лет работаю в свадебном бизнесе. Начинала с проведения свадеб у родственников, и честно говоря, тогда и подумать не могла, что это станет делом всей моей жизни.

На сайте чуть больше двух недель, но уже столько интересного для себя обнаружила. Надеюсь, что тоже смогу быть вам полезной.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Тук. Тук. Тук. К Вам можно?


к нам нужно!Прогоняй мужа от компа-теперь тебе есть где пропадать!

----------


## Pusic

> *Ольга-63*,
> *Katjatja*,
> *aleksa525*,
> 
> девочки, есть замечательная книжица *Курс молодого бойца или Сам себе тамада*(автор наша форумчанка *Ирина Севастьянова (karaoke)* , я ссылочку выкладываю-почитайте- не пожалеете!:smile:
> 
> http://files.mail.ru/MJE2XF


Татьяна, большое спасибо  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  это как-раз для меня :wink:

----------


## михалкина

всем привет!
на форум попала совершенно случайно.искала музыку для конкурса и забрела сюда. нисколько не жалею!сколько здесь талантливых людей.о маммма миа!)))))))
так.а теперь о себе.зовут меня Екатерина,по образованию юрист,но всю жизнь мечтала о сцене.сначала в школе мечтала тайно. была очень закомплексованная,потому что толстая была, и толстуха- это самое безобидное из того как меня называли одноклассники.с тех пор школу ненавижу.так же как и одноклассников.конечно же,я нигде не участвовала,песен не пела,но дома я просто расцветала.песни пела родителям и родственникам,танцевала для них,младшей сестре показывала театральные сказочные представления.
а потом....потом я ПОХУДЕЛА! со 100 кг до 60 кг.
сейчас я играю в нашем местном театре,танцевала на подтанцовках у нашего местного певца(никогда не забуду свой звездный час,когда я в первый раз вышла на сцену и танцевала перед всем городом.), я участвовала в конкурсе "Мисс Свободный" (типа  местный конкурс красоты)и заняла номинацию "Мисс экстравагантность".шью вечернюю одежду на заказ.себе тоже шью. уже и забыла когда что то покупала в магазинах.не знаю как в больших городах,но у нас в магазинах висит одно Г мейд ин чина.
все дни рождения родственников я всегда веду сама.потому что увидев один раз тамаду на свадьбе.ее дурацкие конкурсы с яйцами,стишки бездушные,памперсы на взрослых дядьках - все это уже оскомину набило.все это неинтересно и говорит о том,что у человека с фантазией туго. и я решила,что чужая тетка или дядька не будут больше портить праздник людям,которых я люблю.провожу вечера бескорыстно.к каждому празднику придумываю что то новенькое.но вот недавно меня попросили провести юбилей каким то знакомым.за материальное вознаграждение. так что пожелайте мне ни пуха не пера.

----------


## Медведик

> всем привет!
> за материальное вознаграждение. так что пожелайте мне ни пуха не пера.


С Богом!!!

----------


## maknata

Всем новичкам - огромный привет! :Aga:

----------


## Volodя

> Всем новичкам - огромный привет!


Хлеб да соль!

----------


## KAlinchik

> пожелайте мне ни пуха не пера


Удачи, Катя!

----------


## Оля 77777

Спасибо за радушный прием!:smile:
Осваиваюсь ...

----------


## Анюша

Всем новеньким - Привет....

----------


## михалкина

спасибо,спасибо всем!
вот только что отыграла в спектакле и сразу к вам. вы для меня стали как наркотик.)))))))))))))) я даже на банкет не осталась.;)

----------


## Анжелла

> спасибо,спасибо всем!
> вот только что отыграла в спектакле и сразу к вам. вы для меня стали как наркотик.)))))))))))))) я даже на банкет не осталась.;)


Ой КАтенька, толь еще будет! ... А можно вопрос? А откуда ты? И сколько тебе лет?... Ну вот в один вопрос не уложилась...:biggrin:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Друзья мои, я надеюсь, что вскоре нас станет еще больше. Ситуация: работаю 27 декабря в ресторане, приехала певица, и у нее минус на диске не читается. Я ее спрашиваю, Лариса, а может мой минус вам подойдет, очень качественный. А она отвечает "У меня был такой классный минус с msk plus, а ваш откуда?". Выяснилось, что минус у меня то же, с нашего форума. Для нее было удивлением, что активно работает ветка ведущих, так что круг тольяттинских музыкантов, ведущих расширяется. Я за здоровую конкуренцию, за содружество и сотворчество. 

Еще раз приветствую всех новичков форума. Добро пожаловать всем!

----------


## Ольга-63

Спасибо всем за тёплый приём.

----------


## Helga597

> Друзья мои, я надеюсь, что вскоре нас станет еще больше.


ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ, милые коллеги! Не сплю уже которую ночь, не думала, что до такой степени зависну на форуме. Первые дни, да и сейчас еще, пока тычусь, не совсем понимая, куда броситься. Наконец, зашла сюда, и стала с вами "знакомится". Настроение в последние дни такое, как будто кто-то подсыпал мне "радужное зелье" (возможно и аватар такой выбрала, пока с фото не определилась). В ноябре была жуткая депрессия, типичная для меня в предверии полярной ночи, а теперь, такое впечатление, что  от форума солнечное тепло исходит! Сколько вас здесь замечательных! Часто создается впечатление, что мысли звучат мои, крылья за спиной от осознания, что столько единомышленников, хотя иногда и возразить хочется. Меня зовут Ольга, хотя, мне как  Svetllana, хочется сказать, только не Ольга! Наверное, потому что люблю все МЯГКОЕ (в смысле звуков). Первые свадьбы проводила родственникам, как и многие из ведущих, потом праздники в общественной организации, объединяющей родителей детей-инвалидов. Этих вечеров они (родители) ждали с нетерпением, а я готовилась с таким рвением, потому что видела счастливые лица людей, умеющих достойно нести свой крест. Ну, а потом все стали твердить, что пора уже и зарабатывать. Первый свой гонорар за свадьбу я получила в 2001 году, не знаю как я выдержала ту свадьбу (было три драки)! Сейчас удивляюсь, как я решилась пойти на следующую свадьбу? Но двигателями были мат трудности и желание реализовать себя в творчестве. За эти годы накопилось немало идей. Но не всегда "искрюсь" идеями. Тогда страдаю от топтания на месте, мечусь. Теперь есть надежда, что киснуть не буду! Вчера вела  юбилей,сегодня свадьба, нужно упасть поспать, жених ПАНТОВЫЙ, нужно достойно выглядеть во всех отношениях. УДАЧИ ВСЕМ!

----------


## Анжелла

Оленька, давай к нам. И не бойся говорить о том, что тебе нравится,а что тебе и не нравится, но очень тактично и осторожно.  :Aga:  Добро пожаловать... :flower:

----------


## Сильва

*Helga597*,
 Ольчик, привет! :smile: Рады всем творческим и нежадным на идеи, приобщающимся к форуму! Здесь не закиснешь!  :Aga:

----------


## михалкина

> Ой КАтенька, толь еще будет! ... А можно вопрос? А откуда ты? И сколько тебе лет?... Ну вот в один вопрос не уложилась...:biggrin:


мне 28 лет.я живу в городе Свободный, что находится на Дальнем Востоке.городишко маленький, почти на границе с Китаем.что бы увидеть Китай мне надо всего навсего: поехать в Благовещенск (это 150км от Свободного),приехать на набережную Амура иииии вот он! Китай! на том берегу. 
город у нас консервативный.однажды я работала на местном телеканале телекорреспондентом. и меня уволили.и знаете за что? за то что я участвовала в конкурсе красоты (типа как так она же там почти голая по сцене ходила.вай вай).вот такой у нас город....зато есть театр и это радует!
хотела ответить одним предложением: мне 28 лет,живу в Свободном,но тоже не уложилась))))))

----------


## Сильва

*михалкина*,
 Театр - это лучше, чем ТВ...:smile: А форум - ещё лучше. :biggrin: Теперь времени не останется ни для телека, ни для театра...  :Aga:

----------


## михалкина

> вышла замуж и воспитывала троих детей. Сейчас детки подросли


я тоже замужем.ребенка у меня один. сын Димка.ему 3 года,но он ходит на все мои спектакли и когда я выхожу на сцену он громко кричит: " о это моя мама! маааамааа! привет!"

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> *михалкина*,
>  Театр - это лучше, чем ТВ...:smile: А форум - ещё лучше. :biggrin: Теперь времени не останется ни для телека, ни для театра...


это точно)))))))))))))))))

----------


## Katjatja

> я тоже замужем.ребенка у меня один. сын Димка.ему 3 года,но он ходит на все мои спектакли и когда я выхожу на сцену он громко кричит: " о это моя мама! маааамааа! привет!"


когда родители чем то так увлечены мне кажется деткам передается много  и живут они в другой атмосфере. Мой 3-х головалка Олежка был в восторге когда мы шили костюм Деда Мороза,при чем он так допытывался а почему именно мы шьем. на праздниках где я была снегурочка,вел себя как паинька,и очень мне помогал. Когда по 4-му разу смотришь, конечно, все отгадки уже знаешь.:smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

> мне 28 лет.я живу в городе Свободный, что находится на Дальнем Востоке.городишко маленький, почти на границе с Китаем.что бы увидеть Китай мне надо всего навсего: поехать в Благовещенск (это 150км от Свободного),приехать на набережную Амура иииии вот он! Китай! на том берегу.


 я в конце 80х жила в Забайкальске, у нас из окна была видна Манчжурия:rolleyes:

----------


## Курица

> я живу в городе Свободный, что находится на Дальнем Востоке.городишко маленький, почти на границе с Китаем.





> я в конце 80х жила в Забайкальске, у нас из окна была видна Манчжурия



...:wink:А из моего окна *ВСЯ* Эстооооооооооооония видна!!!:wink: :Aga: 
(до нее от моего дома по спидометру 1 км и 250 мээээээээээээтров)

----------


## koluchka

привет, девчонки и молодые люди (если кто имеется). читаю вот сообщения и понимаю. что здесь много про мнея. и про настроение (муж  уже неделю меня не может от компьютера оттащить), и про судьбу. Меня зовут Елена. Живу я в Алтайском крае. Закончила музыкуальное училище по специальности народный хор. сейчас работаю в школе искусств преподавателем. есть свой детский фольклорный ансамбль, пою во взрослом ансамбле, руковожу хором ветеранов при Доме культуры. заканчиваю университет по специальности социология. ( вот зависла на форуме, диплом писать забросила). 
Первую свадьбу ппровела в 200( то-ли 3, то-ли 4, уже не помню). по просьбе двоюродной сестры. вроде всем понравилось. потом владельцы кафе стали меня рекомендовать. Люди стали приходить. Первый юбилей я готовила для нашего директора. Потом также по рекомендации стали приглашать. живу я в селе, поэтому работать приходится много. не в том смысле, что заказов много, а том, что гости часто одни и теже. чтобы не повторяться, приходится лопатить. 
 Я замужем. есть дочка 7 лет.

----------


## optimistka17

> Меня зовут Ольга





> Меня зовут Елена


Привет, девченки! располагайтесь, осваивайтесь Понравилось на Форуме сейчас- замечательно... дальше-еще лучше будет...
 Только к вам просьба- поместите, пожалуйста свои имена в автоподпись... (Через Мой кабинет это делается)

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> живу я в селе, поэтому работать приходится много. не в том смысле, что заказов много, а том, что гости часто одни и теже. чтобы не повторяться, приходится лопатить.


я тебя понимаю, Лена, сама живу в поселке, и тоже в одних и тех же компаниях уже по 3 разу работаю, сижу перед мероприятием целую неделю готовлю новый сценарий, так что - коллега)))

----------


## Ильич

> Я замужем.


Диогену - на заметку!

----------


## Анжелла

> привет, девчонки и молодые люди (если кто имеется). читаю вот сообщения и понимаю. что здесь много про мнея. и про настроение (муж уже неделю меня не может от компьютера оттащить), и про судьбу. Меня зовут Елена.


Леночка! ПРивет! Очень приятно познакомится... :flower:

----------


## Марья

> я в конце 80х жила в Забайкальске, у нас из окна была видна Манчжурия





> А из моего окна ВСЯ Эстооооооооооооония видна!!!


а у меня в детстве из окна Казахстан был виден...:biggrin: Только тогда это было пофиг....

----------


## koluchka

[*FONT="Arial Black"]Анжелла, БуРнЫй ПоТоК, optimistka 17 - СПАСИБО! Ильич - а кто такой Диоген? Марья - у меня тоже в детстве Вся Алма-ата была на виду 9 с 5 этажа смотрела). А вот теперь только коровы из окна.... А кто знает, может к лучшему?[/FONT]*

----------


## Курица

> а кто такой Диоген?


Диоген Синопский (др.-греч. Διογένης ὁ Σινωπεύς; ок. 412 до н. э., Синоп — 10 июня 323 до н. э., Коринф), древнегреческий философ, ученик Антисфена, основателя школы киников.
[IMG]http://*********ru/456170m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сильва

> Диоген Синопский (др.-греч. Διογένης ὁ Σινωπεύς; ок. 412 до н. э., Синоп — 10 июня 323 до н. э., Коринф), древнегреческий философ, ученик Антисфена, основателя школы киников.


Танюш, не смущай Леночку! А то она себя в полной непонятке будет ощущать... :smile: *koluchka*, Диоген - это жених потенциальный на форуме, симпатичный, но экстравагантный слегка.  :Tu: 
Добро пожаловать на форум! А коровы - это к натурпродукту и свежему воздуху!

----------


## koluchka

Диоген Синопский (др.-греч. Διογένης ὁ Σινωπεύς; ок. 412 до н. э., Синоп — 10 июня 323 до н. э., Коринф), древнегреческий философ, ученик Антисфена, основателя школы киников.


Да я не втом смысле. я знаю этого Диогена, но ему все равно, замужем я или нет. А вот кто такой, кому может быть не все равно?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Ну вот. теперь знаю обоих Диогенов. спасибо за разъяснения.  :Ok: 

вот пытаюсь редактировать профиль: понатыкала кнопочек - теперь у меня повюду имя подписывается...

----------


## Volodя

Диоге́н Лаэ́ртский (др.-греч. Διογένης ὁ Λαέρτιος) — позднеантичный историк философии.

О жизни, учениях и изречениях знаменитых философов. Издание 1594

Этим именем подписан эллинистический трактат, излагающий биографии и воззрения античных мыслителей, начиная с архаической эпохи (Фалес, Солон) и вплоть до рубежа нашей эры. Никаких данных о личности и биографии его автора не сохранилось. Неизвестны даже даты его жизни; приблизительная биографическая датировка возможна лишь на основании его сочинения и предположительно указывает на конец II — начало III в. н. э. Определенно лишь то, что он жил после писателя Секста Эмпирика (II-III в.), которого Диоген упоминает, и до писателя Стефана Византийского (VI в.), который цитирует трактат Диогена.

Столь же загадочно и его географическое происхождение (возможно, он уроженец Киликийской Лаэрты). Нельзя исключить, что мы имеем дело не с реальным именем, а с псевдонимом, заимствованным из гомеровского эпоса: и греч. διογενής (рожденный от Зевса), и др.-греч. Λᾱερτιάδης (сын Лаэрта) — эпитеты Одиссея.

Диоген не стремится ни к хронологической связности материала, ни к его систематическому изложению, ни даже к фактической достоверности. Важнейшим критерием для него, как и для многих других эллинистических авторов, является пестрота (греч. ποικιλία) — разнообразие и живость подачи сведений. Об одних философах (о Платоне, стоиках, скептиках, эпикурейцах) Диоген пишет достаточно подробно, о других — вскользь. Изложение воззрений мыслителей перемежается у него занятными биографическими анекдотами (в том числе и явно легендарными), фантастическими «письмами» философов известным историческим лицам, а также стихотворными эпиграммами, часто — довольно язвительными.

Несмотря на то, что метод и стиль Диогена весьма далек от современных представлений о научном изложении, историко-философская ценность его трактата велика. Мы находим у него, к примеру, целый ряд изречений Гераклита, неизвестных из других источников, уникальный список несохранившихся трудов Демокрита, ценные текстологические сведения о сочинениях Платона, достаточно внятное изложение логики и этики ранних стоиков. Кроме того, трактат Диогена сам по себе является важным памятником позднеантичного стиля исторической мысли, стоящим в одном ряду со «Строматами» Климента Александрийского и «Пестрыми рассказами» Элиана. Векипедия.

----------


## optimistka17

> теперь знаю обоих Диогенов.


Мудрый ученый и не подозревает, что его тёзка всколыхнул жизнь нашей форумской семьи и разделил на два лагеря...

----------


## Курица

> и разделил на два лагеря...


да ну тебя, Людмила! Мы все- в одной лодке! "Авророй" она называется! И- никакого раскола!!! :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

> Мы все- в одной лодке!


Твои бы слова да до Бога!

----------


## Инна Р.

> и разделил на два лагеря...


Люда, на два лагеря ты делить пыталась, рассылая призывы в лички и аськи... :eek: Пожайлуста - не начинай!!! :smile:
Считаю это твое сообщение - очередной  провокацией... :mad:

----------


## optimistka17

> Считаю это твое сообщение - очередной провокацией... 
> __________________


 Господи, да почему попытка объяснить, что это *неоднозначная фигура на Форуме* является провокацией? 
Кто сейчас снова колотить ту же самую тему начинает? Разве я?
А в личках и в аськах мне *есть о чем* поговорить с близкими мне по духу людьми *не вспоминая* Диогена...Я эту тему для себя *закрыла*, *закро*й и ты Инна. Не воспринимай так болезненно каждое упоминание Диогена. 
Костя давно* большой мальчик* :biggrin:и в опёке не нуждается. Надо себя защитить, оправдать, преподнести в нужном свете, да что угодно- он* сам* решит как  ,где и каким образом это сделать.... :Pivo:

----------


## Инна Р.

> попытка объяснить, что это неоднозначная фигура на Форуме является провокацией?


Люди не дураки- сами разберутся, кто есть кто... Не надо объяснять!  :Aga: 


Вот скопировала с моего кабинета отзыв отрицательный: 
кто мы?   	
10.01.2009 21:51  	А я твои сообщения считаю провокацией. Ты постоянно подливаешь масло в огонь Уже не первый раз... Оптимистка.

Я ей тож такой послала на ее первое сообщение на эту тему. Обменялись любезностями. Что меня возмутило - ЕЁ СООБЩЕНИЕ НА ЭТУ ТЕМУ БЫЛО ПЕРВЫМ, а я масло подливаю... А кто тогда поджигает? Люда!

Люда, если ты заметила, речь давно не о Диогене идет, а о том, как себя надо вести ВСЕМ. 
Я тоже стала нервная, бурно реагирую - потому что вижу, что ты никак не успокоишься! Нет, нет и бросишь уничтожительную фразу. Поставь мне там минусов побольше, админу пожалуйся, но ситуация очевидная - начинаешь эту тему всегда ТЫ!

----------


## optimistka17

> Люди не дураки- сами разберутся, кто есть кто...


 :Aga: Инна! А может мне тоже скопировать из* моего кабинета* твой негативный отзыв с комментариями? (первым присланный , кстати) У нас с тобой просто со стороны смешная ситуация получается...
Прям хоть сериал снимай...Каждая из нас ведёт себя как слепой, упертый баран... :biggrin:
Зачем и эту хорошую тему превращать в разборки?
 Повторяю, кто не понял с первого раза- *Диоген- неоднозначная фигура ...Кому- то нравится , а кому-то нет...* Вот и весь раскол мнений...Ничего плохого в этом нет и быть и не может и новички сами решат , когда обживутся и присмотрятся...
 А к админу по-моему ты обращалась(хотя может я и ошибаюсь, тогда прости...)Я привыкла жить не жалуясь...Ведь я *ОПТИМИСКА!*

----------


## Януська

*innca*,
 правильно все говоришь!!! Полностью поддерживаю!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Инна Р.

> А к админу по-моему ты обращалась


К админу я обращалась с конструктивным предложением по поводу минусовок репутации. И обращалась открыто в теме. Он меня не поддержал.
По поводу вот этой фразы:



> Диоген- неоднозначная фигура .


А ты не задумывалась, что и ТЫ тоже неоднозначная фигура, да и я тоже и все остальные. 
А раскол на форуме случился только в твоей голове - а мы все общаемся, как раньше. И в этой теме ты первая начала беседу не по теме. Не надо переводить стрелки! Все - дальше пиши что хочешь - я молчу!

----------


## skomorox

> А раскол на форуме случился только в твоей голове - а мы все общаемся, как раньше.


может уже не ко времени, но напишу - ребята, при чём тут Диоген? До Диогена был Геныч, до Геныча был Зорг, до Зорга - не знаю, кто тут у вас был, меня ещё тут самой не было. Я общаюсь со всеми: и с Людой, и с Диогеном, и с Генычем, и с Зоргом, и с Вовокой, и Шапокляк, и с Марьей, и с Маней, и с Януськой, и с Курицей, и с .............. почти со всеми. Если вам не нравиться человек - ну, проходите вы мимо и не участвуйте в беседах с ним. Почему надо склонять народ в ту или иную сторону? Все взрослые (и даже Вовка:biggrin:), у всех своё мировозрение. Кому не нравяться аватары, посты Диогена или Гены - идите мимо. Ну, неужели на форуме нечего почитать, кроме постов тех людей, которые, как назло, вам не нравяться? Чем писать гневные выпады, лучше - зайдите в тему Свадьба, Юбилей, Календарные праздники - и там с пользой для дела покопайтесь, материал пособирайте  себе в копилку. Ведь, Диоген, Геныч, Зорг и прочие "антихристы" форума, как правило - там не пишут и никого там не оскорбляют. То есть - в профессиональном плане, вам никто на форуме не мешает!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Они флудят в основном, в ими же созданных темах!
Вот, например, - ночью  прошедшей, мы тут небольшой компанией, "разошлись" не на шутку - нафлудили про всех и вся! А ведь, наверняка, тому же Диогену, наш флудизм - не понравился. Но он же не начал нас за это критиковать, писать гневные посты и делить форум пополам. И многим, может быть, наш ночной флудизм не понравился. Но они промолчали, прошли мимо. Тем, кому всё понравилось - дали знать, просто поставили СПАСИБО или смайлик. Ну и что, теперь надо нас за это гнобить и учить жизни, этике, эстетике, прочитать нам Моральный кодекс строителя коммунизма (для контрольного выстела:biggrin:)? 
Короче - резюме: кому не нравиться - дышите свежим воздухом чаще, в других темах! Форум - ДЛЯ ВСЕХ!

----------


## Helga597

> гости часто одни и теже. чтобы не повторяться, приходится лопатить.


Да, Ленусик, сложно,сама крутилась в такой же ситуации, рожать всегда не просто, а для одной и той же аудитории просто АУТ!

*Добавлено через 47 часов 23 минуты*



> просьба- поместите, пожалуйста свои имена в автоподпись...


 увы! Сколько ни пыталась, не получается, очень странно, потому что после регистрации я вносила изменения, все прошло нормально... А сейчас уже который день бьюсь, а изменения не принимаются, простите, ничего не изменяется!:mad:

----------


## LapNik

> Мы все- в одной лодке! "Авророй" она называется! И- никакого раскола!!!


Слава Богу не "Титаник":biggrin:
Я билеты на "Ковчег" покупал... А-А-А!!! Остановите, мне выйти надА!!! :Vah: 
"Из-за острова на стрежень
На простор речной волны..."

----------


## Курица

> Слава Богу не "Титаник"
> Я билеты на "Ковчег" покупал... А-А-А!!!


Коль, ты подтекстУ не понял:мы, когда флудили в Питерской теме  о фоне Дипломов, предлагали "Аврору", как символ Питера...Никаких других асссоциаций, поверь...О залпе по Временному правительству речи не идет...Поплыли вместе, а?:rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Да, Ленусик, сложно,сама крутилась в такой же ситуации, рожать всегда не просто, а для одной и той же аудитории просто АУТ!


...а рожать на "БИС"  :Vah: - при большом скоплении народа, да неоднократно, да в любой, даже повторяющейся компании, это вообще СЕ КАЖДОМУ ДАНО, особенно чтоб *бескровно*....(шучу-шучу-шучу...Мы эт могЕм!...) :Aga:

----------


## LapNik

> Поплыли вместе, а?:rolleyes:


Разве я могу отказаться от столь заманчивого предложения?! :Ok: 
Я разницу в цене билета отработаю:biggrin: 
Где здесь картошку чистят, да швабры выдают?

----------


## skomorox

*intermag*,



> Где здесь картошку чистят, да швабры выдают?
> __________________


не, ни фига, ты так легко не отделаешься. Шваброй каждый дурак может! 
Ручками будешь всё мыть!:biggrin:

----------


## LapNik

> *intermag*,
> 
> 
> не, ни фига, ты так легко не отделаешься. Шваброй каждый дурак может! 
> Ручками будешь всё мыть!:biggrin:


Этож в каких местах ручками-то мыть?:eek:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Этож в каких местах ручками-то мыть?


Гусары, молчать!:biggrin:

----------


## koluchka

Привет! тут целая полемика развернулась!!! а кто подскажет, куда делись кнопочки "Спасибо"? или это у меня что-то не так в настройках?

----------


## Курица

> Я разницу в цене билета отработаю 
> Где здесь картошку чистят, да швабры выдают?


[IMG]http://*********ru/426315m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Прошло больше месяца с момента моего появления на сайте.
Решил, как и все коллеги рассказать свою историю, как стал тамадой. 
Она довольно длинная, но решил рассказать более подробно. 
Зовут меня Киселев Юрий Николаевич. (Лучше просто Юра.)
Сам родом с Вологодской области, жил в небольшой деревне.
Рос без отца, с мамой и бабушкой. С восьми лет стал увлекаться электротехникой и радио. 
В девять лет собрал свой первый детекторный приемник. В десять лет в доме появилась гармошка. 
Через год уже сносно играл песни и пляски, благо родной дядя был хорошим гармонистом.
Потом школа-интернат в городе и все свободное время ходил в фото и радиокружок, не забывая гармошку. 
В 13 лет впервые фотографировал деревенскую свадьбу, в те времена фотоаппаратов практически не было.
В 15 лет пришла мода на гитары, через год в деревне появился первый Вокально-инструментальный ансамбль. 
Благодаря увлечению радиотехникой и товарищу, который отслужив в армии, привез дефицитные тиристоры, 
я собрал первую в районе (может и в области) цветомузыкальную установку в деревенском клубе. Это был 1976 год.
Народ валил на танцы из всех окрестных деревень, поселков, города Грязовец и даже из Вологды. 
Популярность была бешеная. Учеба в школе особо не интересовала. 
Да простят меня педагоги, а на форуме Вас много, но среднюю школу 
закончил с одной четверкой, по географии, остальные тройки. 
В те далекие 70-е, на все свадьбы в деревне и округе приглашали наш ансамбль играть, 
да и фотографировал иногда тоже, не забывая и про гармонь, без нее в деревне не праздник.
Вели свадьбу свидетели, простенькие конкурсы и зачитывание всяких указов, а остальное танцы, 
песни под гармошку и алкоголь в неограниченных количествах вперемешку с кулачными боями. 
Веселые были времена и это можно назвать первым опытом работы на свадьбах, правда, безвозмездно. 
Затем служба в армии в клубе, радист, киномеханик, фотограф и армейский ВИА. 
Вернулся после армии в г. Ярославль, первое время жил у родственников, затем общага, 
завод, работал слесарем КИП, подрабатывал киномехаником в ДК, пригласили подработать на дискотеках. 
Собирал усилители, новые цветомузыкальные установки, стробоскопы, бегущие огни и т.д. 
Иногда с друзьями проводили дискотеки на стороне, уже за деньги, благо вся аппаратура была своя. 
Фотографировал свадьбы всех друзей, а в 1985 году впервые снял свадьбу на цветную кинопленку. 
И снова аншлаг. Люди впервые видели себя в движении, видеокамеры в те времена были только за границей. 
Заказы сыпались со всех сторон. 
А однажды на свадьбу не пришел тамада, свидетели полный ноль, вот тогда и решил попробовать себя в роли ведущего. 
Некоторые стихи и тосты знал на память, провел несколько конкурсов и первый блин был не то, что комом, а наоборот.
После той свадьбы сразу несколько человек попросили телефоны, и понеслось. Это был 1990 год. 
С тех пор провел более 1500 различных торжеств без всякой рекламы в газетах или буклетах. 
Вся аппаратура своя. Возит на машине товарищ, он и расставляет в кафе перед свадьбой, а я только настраиваю звук. 
Акустика JBL, две минидисковые деки, ноутбук, два радиомикрофона, процессор, снег, лазер,
использую до шести различных световых установок в зависимости от зала, дым, ультрафиолет. 
Иногда и гармошку применяю до сих пор, если народ просит. 
Последние пять лет работаю вдвоем с профессиональной вокалисткой, 
она закончила в Москве Гнесссенку по классу эстрадно-джазовый вокал. 
Не люблю пошлость, переодевания в костюмы, выколачивание денег из карманов населения посредством конкурсов.
Многие конкурсы придумываю сам или переделываю на свой лад. Иногда свадьба проходит на лирической основе, 
без единого конкурса.
Постепенно уменьшаю свою деятельность как тамада и передаю опыт молодым коллегам. 
В последнее время сам чаще беру только фото и музыкальное сопровождение, 
а проведение свадьбы постепенно возлагаю на вокалистку. 
Очень рад, что на форуме собралось столько добрых и умных людей, 
которые делятся своим опытом, радостями и горестями и поддерживают друг друга в трудную минуту. 
Обидно, что один молодой  17 лет земляк из Ярославля, в начале этого раздела написал, 
что его интересует только БАБЛО и как его можно заработать на свадьбах в Москве. 
Правда, быстро он исчез из поля зрения. 
Деньги, это не самое главное в жизни, работа на торжествах должна приносить и огромное моральное удовлетворение. 
И когда приходишь домой весь на эмоциях, уставший, но довольный проделанной работой, это счастье. 
Хотя иногда бывают и не самые лучшие праздники, но это уже совсем другая история.
Спасибо тем, кто смог дочитать мою историю от начала, до конца. 
Все остальное напишу в других разделах и будем общаться. 
И дай бог встретиться нам не на страницах сайта, а в реальной жизни. 
Все, кто надумает посетить Ярославль, двери моего дома открыты для Вас!!!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*tamada-yaroslavl*,



> Спасибо тем, кто смог дочитать мою историю от начала, до конца


ЮРА! Да за такой пост и тааааакую биографию тебя сразу надо на ДОСКУ ПОЧЁТА СВАДЕБНОГО ДВИЖЕНИЯ РОССИИ:biggrin:
 :Ok:  :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
Юра, прямо с таким удовольствием читаю твои посты. Просто мои корни по материнской линии из Ярославля. И такое чувство, что весточку оттудА получаю, т.к. очень много родственников там живёт. Удачи тебе!

----------


## LapNik

Доброго времени суток, Юрий.
Я столько со школы не читал (шучу, конечно:biggrin:)!
Приятно познакомиться!
И еще более приятно, что появился еще один музыкант именно свадебно-юбилейного уровня, с которым можно посоветоваться в технических вопросах. :Ok:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*intermag*,
 Коля! А ты знаешь, что на этом фото (см. аватар) ты очень-очень-очень похож на украинского звездуна-певца Виталия Козловского.....
Украинцы. подтвердите!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> ты очень-очень-очень похож на украинского звездуна-певца Виталия Козловского...


А кто-то сказал, что на Билана....:smile:.

----------


## optimistka17

> А кто-то сказал, что на Билана....


НЕеееееееее, на Виталия Козловского...

----------


## swinging

> *intermag*,
>  Коля! А ты знаешь, что на этом фото (см. аватар) ты очень-очень-очень похож на украинского звездуна-певца Виталия Козловского.....
> Украинцы. подтвердите!


Мы украинцы, подтверждаем.
Одно лицо! Прям не отличить! Как братья близнецы! Особенно красная пипка на лбу, здорова похожа, точь в точь, как у Виталика.

Удачи!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Посмотрите
[IMG]http://*********ru/441682m.jpg[/IMG]


исчо
[IMG]http://*********ru/439634m.jpg[/IMG]

Это я по-быстрячку сейчас нашла в тырнете...В профиль - КОПИЯ

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Особенно красная пипка на лбу, здорова похожа, точь в точь, как у Виталика.


Шалун!
Пипки - это из другой оперы
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/420178m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## swinging

> А кто-то сказал, что на Билана.....


А это говорят не украинцы.

Удачи!

----------


## Шапокляк

> А это говорят не украинцы.


Мы россияне утверждаем, что на этой фотке Николай похож на Билана, а ваш Козловский, какой-то уж больно козловский:biggrin:

----------


## Volodя

> Мы россияне утверждаем, что на этой фотке Николай похож на Билана, а ваш Козловский, какой-то уж больно козловский


:biggrin: :Ok: т Ну Шапокляк... как чё скажет! Всех под стол валит!:biggrin:

----------


## swinging

А мы украинцы настаиваем, что ничего похожего на Витю Билыка - нет.

 

Удачи!

----------


## Шапокляк

> А мы украинцы настаиваем, что ничего похожего на Витю Билыка - нет.


Вы Александр, снова наверное узнаете последним, что настоящее имя Димы Билана, Виктор Белан:biggrin:. Посмотрите внимательно сходство и без красных стрелочек хорошо видно. Только Билану нужен такой же костюм, как у Николая и Николаю чуть-чуть в солярий походить, будут близнецами :Aga:  

[IMG]http://*********ru/452969.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Volodя

*Шапокляк*,
 У нас пресса пишет, что Билан был ... Ну как Моисеев.. Ну Вы поняли...

----------


## Шапокляк

> У нас пресса


Милок, а ты не читай желтую прессу, там и не такое напишут, те кто такое пишет просто завидуют, что Евровиденье наконец-то выиграла Россия.:biggrin: БИЛАН - ЧЕМПИОН!!!

----------


## swinging

> Вы Александр, снова наверное узнаете последним, что настоящее имя Димы Билана, Виктор Белан.


А кто эти два субъекта, о которых вы говорите в своём посте? У нас в Украине не известен ни первый, ни второй экземпляр. Я имею ввиду, тех которые были упомянуты всуе, после Александра, которого у нас в Украине знают, как лучшего ди-джея ПодПОДОЛЬЩИНЫ.  :Aga: 
:biggrin:

Удачи!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> завидуют, что Евровиденье наконец-то выиграла Россия


Эй вы там, наверху окна. А мне кто-то шепнул, что Шапокляк из Одессы родом. Или это в другом ухе свистнуло?  :Tu:

----------


## Шапокляк

> как лучшего ди-джея ПодПОДОЛЬЩИНЫ.


Поздравляю, побольше бы таких, продвинутых DJ-ев, а то в России мы что-то не увлекаемся Виталиями Козловскими, в смысле он, что к*о*сит под Прохора Шаляпина?:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> что Шапокляк из Одессы родом.


Ирина, разведка тоже иногда ошибается:biggrin:  Очень бы хотелось там родится, но видно не судьба :Tu: 

*Добавлено через 56 минут*
Последнее сообщение от фанатки Димы Билана:biggrin: 
Это я так для справки, Украина выиграла Евровиденье несколько лет назад, т.е. быстрее России, РУСЛАНА-ЧЕМПИОН!!!

----------


## михалкина

> *Шапокляк*,
>  У нас пресса пишет, что Билан был ... Ну как Моисеев.. Ну Вы поняли...


ну ка! руки проч от Димки!не трогай чемпиона!!!!!!!!
а пресса то об этом откуда знает? она что свечки держит?

----------


## Шапокляк

*михалкина*,
 Спасибо Катя за подержку, значит я не одна тут Димулькина фанатка:biggrin: 
А мужчинам он почему-то не нравится, когда он приезжал к нам на концерте из мужчин были только мой муж и охрана клуба и то у них было такое выражение лиц, а мой весь концерт сидел и пил в баре. Концерт Билан отработал на все 200% в живую, клуб был битком девчонками от 15 до 60 и всем очень понравилось. 

А это, самый классный украинец в мире. :Aga:  
[IMG]http://*********ru/426341.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## LapNik

ЭТА!.. А то, что я на Билана или Козловского похожу (или они на меня) - это хорошо или плохо?
Сейчас я только на себя похожу.
Без эспаньолки и, после более чем двухлетнего перерыва, мелированный.
А так... мне даже очень нравится борода такого типа (как на фото).
Я сейчас только подумал: Мы обсуждаем мой аватар. А когда я его сменю на другой?.. наверное прикольно будет новичкам эти страницы перечитывать?!

----------


## Шапокляк

> мелированный.


ФУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУ!!!!! Кошмар. 
Сейчас в моде брюнетки:biggrin:

----------


## LapNik

> ФУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУ!!!!! Кошмар. 
> Сейчас в моде брюнетки:biggrin:


Так я и не возражаю! Только ты ПОЛ не пуай!!! (линолеум с паркетом):biggrin:
Черный - это пройденный этап. Прошел вместе с годом 2008ым.
За-то я сейчас ни на кого не похож. Только на себя. Так что, в толпе не перепутаешь. :Ok:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Я сейчас только подумал: Мы обсуждаем мой аватар. А когда я его сменю на другой?.. наверное прикольно будет новичкам эти страницы перечитывать?!


НЕ МЕНЯЯЯЯЯЯЙ!
Уж больно бородка и.....пипка красная хороши!)))))))))))))))))

----------


## swinging

> пипка красная хороши!)))))))))))))))))


Да ведь в пипке - вся мужская красота заключается !!! А не в мелировании!

Удачи!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Меня вдруг сейчас осенило (со мной такое бывает). Может это у него и не пипка вовсе, а... кнопка. Кнопка "Спасибо"!

Удачи!

----------


## orsia

Доброго времени суток... решилась и я написать... правда, сомневаюсь уже, к вам ли мне.. ладно, все по порядку..

Зовут меня Наташей, хотя в последнее время все чаще Самсон (эт в честь фамилии - Самсонова и фирмы-производителя студийных мониторов Samson, которые недавно благополучно приобрело наше учреждение). Лет мне не много и не мало, а золотая середина - 25.

В отличие практически от всех форумчан, деятельность свою я начала не в саду и не в школе.. Там я была тихим незаметным ребенком-хорошисткой. После школы поступила в Москву на юриста (заочно), а после первого курса мама с боем выгнала меня учиться на очное. Так получила вторую профессию - социальный педагог (причем, специальность выбирала наугад - чтоб математику не сдавать). И вот на 2 курсе случайно меня попросили выручить - поехать на сбор активных студентов города. Поехала. И понеслось.... При этом культурной деятельностью в универе заниматься я так и не стала:))) 

После Академии (сбора) мы по собственной инициативе на базе единственного в городе Дома молодежи организовали волонтерский отряд, первый в городе (время "комсомольцев" на тот момент давно забылось). Участвовали во всех городских мероприятиях, придумывали и проводили все мероприятия Дома молодежи, ездили по детским домам и интернатам, на НГ ходили по детским садам.. да всего и не вспомнишь.. Через год я стала руководителем отряда, и меня взяли на работу методистом в дом молодежи. Тогда же на мой мало что понимающий мозг свалилась проблема проведения городского Дня молодежи (на стадионе, с московскими звездами), Дня студентов, студенческих елок и т.п... Писала сценарии, организовывала.. вела.. До сих пор помню дикую дрожь в ногах перед первым Днем молодежи на стадионе, хотя до этого был проведен не один десяток более "мелких" мероприятий, и сыграно не мало ролей

Но потом как-то внезапно наш дом молодежи закрыли... а нас соединили с городским парком и образовали странное на тот момент муниципальное учреждение со страшным названием "Дирекция культуры и массового отдыха". Честно признаюсь, собиралась увольняться. Но мудрый директор предложила мне должность "ведущего методиста" с 12 разрядом (до этого у меня 8 был). И понеслось... Я обнаружила, что в Доме молодежи я не знала НИ-ЧЕ-ГО о организации и проведении городских праздников...Впервые выходя на сцену на центральной площади города на День города... нет, те очучения лучше не вспоминать... И каждые субботу и воскресенье праздники в городском парке: детские, ретро-программы, молодежные.. Которые за 1 неделю пишешь и готовишь, а потом проводишь. Плюс писала сценарии в нашем отделе только я... Зато сколько удовольствия, когда выходишь на сцену!!!!

Но "лафа" длилась всего год. Потом сменился директор, пришла наимудрейшая женщина, которая набрала абсолютно молодых и неопытных ведущих и сказала нам, "старичкам": "учитесь получать удовольствие от организации мероприятия, а их учите проводить". Я стала заведующей отделом по работе с детьми и молодежью. ОЧЕНЬ долго не могла получать удовольствия "за сценой". Но воспитала прекрасную ведущую молодежных и торжественных мероприятий, и двух замечательных девчушек - ведущих детских праздников. Этим горжусь! Сама теперь выхожу на сцену лишь несколько раз в год: открытие сезона, 9 маЯ, день города, день молодежи и Новый год....

Пишу сценарии, переделываю песни, занимаюсь стихоплетством и абсолютно НЕ ПОЮ. Так как выходной день - понедельник, опыт проведения свадеб у меня ОЧЕНЬ маленький - 7 штук за почти 5 лет..(((( Предлагают, но приходится отказываться... Пара юбилеев, корпоративов больше (да и люблю я их по честности больше, сказывается опыт проведения молодежных мероприятий)... Вот такая я есть....

Примите в свои ряды???

----------


## Курица

> Вот такая я есть....
> 
> Примите в свои ряды???


Взять-то возьмем...Правда, ребята??? :Aga: 
А вот возрастт-то твой...



> Лет мне не много и не мало, а золотая середина


староваааааааааааааааааааата, конечно. Мы тут все, во главе с Вовчиком( см. аватарки- совсем юные ДИФФФФЧЕНКИ, ты нас своей мудростью будешь поддерживать, а????:biggrin:
(только не обидься, пожалуйста, это я так шучу!!! :Aga: )

----------


## orsia

*Курица*,

эт, как там говориться...... КЛЯНУСЬ И ОБЯЗУЮСЬ! :Ha:  :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

> Лет мне не много и не мало, а золотая середина - 25.


 Ух ты, значит, если у тебя 25-золотая середина, то значит у меня скоро финиш?
 Не хочу так считать...:biggrin:

----------


## orsia

кстати, последние 3 дня я упорно читала тему.. не обижайтесь, удивилась!!! многие не берут мероприятия, т.к. не успевают подготовиться! Ребята, вам дорога к нам! приходите, научим:)))) у нас бывает, что за 4 часа говорят, что у вас, дорогие мои, городское мероприятие, (например, во вторник это был старый Новый год и закрытие городских елок). И с вас, ни много, ни мало, программа, с нееебольшой театрализацией, несколькими конкурсами, Дедом Морозом и Снегурочкой... А еще народу так.. эдак тыщи 2-3 пожалуйста, площадь большая, чтоб голо не смотрелось.....

Я, конечно, понимаю, что эт не свадьба, где каждого надо прочувствовать... но учит.... особенно звукорежиссера реагировать на ведущих и ход театрализации:))))

*Добавлено через 39 секунд*
*optimistka17*,
не, в том смысле, что по возрасту моей душе дальше шагать не надо, мне хватит!

----------


## Анжелла

> Примите в свои ряды???


Конечно! Давай к нам! :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> optimistka17,
> не, в том смысле, что по возрасту моей душе дальше шагать не надо, мне хватит!


Ну немного отлегло от сердца,но...
 Разве ж можно сказать, что душе дальше шагать не надо? Очень даже нужно и душе и оболочке... Вперёд и только вперёд...

----------


## Irishka

*optimistka17*,
 Людочка! Ох уж эта юная поросль! Когда-то, когда мне было 17 (а ведь было!), я познакомилась с юношей, которому было 28. Придя с первого свидания сестре сказала, что он старик, одной ногой в могилу уже смотрит, ему почти 30!!!:biggrin:

*orsia*,
 Юность- это такой недостаток, который очень быстро проходит!

----------


## optimistka17

> Ох уж эта юная поросль!


Юная поросль от нас в прошлом вообще-то не отличается...
 Потому и смотрю сейчас на юную поросль снисходительно...
_Я сама была такою триста лет тому назад..._

----------


## Курица

> Юность- это такой недостаток, который очень быстро проходит!


*Irishka*,
когда мне исполнилось 19 лет, мне мои девчонки в институте подарили на ДР ручку на подставке(помните, такие были-лакированные прямоугольнички - и в них=дыбом- в "золотом"колпачке закрепленном-чернильная ручка...Так вот, они сделали там такую гравировку *"Молодость счастлива тем, что у нее есть будущее! И.В.Гете"* 
Помню до сих пор...

----------


## михалкина

> *михалкина*,
>  Спасибо Катя за подержку, значит я не одна тут Димулькина фанатка:biggrin:


нет не одна! Билан форева!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Сейчас я только на себя похожу.
>  мелированный.


а я все же думаю,что ты красавчег.правда мелированный вариант не видела,но кашу маслом не испортишь.

----------


## Александрушка

> Юная поросль от нас в прошлом вообще-то не отличается...
>  Потому и смотрю сейчас на юную поросль снисходительно...
> _Я сама была такою триста лет тому назад..._


По поводу возраста... Я наоборот переживала, когда начала пробовать себя в качестве ведущей, что слишком молода,  :Oj:  несмотря на свой рабочий опыт в этой сфере, думала, что меня всерьез воспринимать не будут. А когда попала к вам на форум в раздел ведущих, было даже неудобно кому-то сказать сколько мне лет. И иногда, замечая в работе ошибки коллег, которым я в дочери гожусь, никогда им об этом не скажу - стесняюсь, потому что вспомнив о возрасте подумают - соплячка, а замечания делает.... Так что у вас все в порядке!!!!!!!!!!! Для профессии ведущей зрелый возраст - это совсем не критический возраст. Это я уже точно знаю, не то что например для певицы - вот представила себя лет в 40 (как бы я хорошо при этом не выглядела) - стою на сцене и пою: "танцуй Россия...  а у меня самая-самая-самая красивая попа..."(песни-то в кабаке разные приходится петь) Так что буду петь пока прилично,а ведущей прилично быть всегда!!!!!!!!!! :Vah:   ВСЕМ  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## rutanya

Здравствуйте, друзья-подружки, дорогие тамаДУШКИ! Я - Танчик (и по имени, и по фигуре). Я тоже хочу немного о себе поведать. Для начала: я от счастья опупела, когда такой вот форум нашла! Это ж надо столько единомышлеников и единодеятельников! А вот в нашем городке(райцентр в Украине, 13 тыс. населения) ведущих 3-4, но говорить нам не о чем, кроме обсуждать промахи друг друга "за глаза", а в глаза "Привет, как дела?" Хорошо, что у меня тамадование не основная работа, поэтому к обсуждениям отношусь спокойно, хотя иногда достает. О себе немного. Нет сорока (только пока), двое детей, два раза замужем (опять же пока). Сынуле - 20, дочурке - 6, нонешний муж - бывший ученик, друг, товарищ и брат, но не добытчик, хотя старается. Работаю директором Центра творчества, до этого 5 лет отдала бюрократии - начальник отдела в райгосадминистрации, а еще перед этим поднимала педагогическую науку на селе. Тамадованием увлекаюсь давно, а работаю всего пару лет (в смысле, за деньги, раньше были благотворительные цели (ХА-ХА-ХА)). Стараюсь каждый праздник разнообразить, а это очень тяжело. Тамада я украиноязычная, потому что другое в нашем сельськом районе не востребовано, да и есть одна рускоязычная ведущая-профи (как она сама себя считает). Не пою, но, несмотря на вес, легко двигаюсь. Очень много пишу стихов, сказок. Так что поделюсь. Что еще - не знаю, а поэтому пока хватит, спрашивайте!!!

----------


## Оксана5

Дорогая Аня! Ищу твой майл, почему его нет? Я в форуме новичек, о себе позже... А к тебе за помощью. Листая форум видела твое сообщение о том, что ты работаещь в ресторане ведущей ? Если это так, то напиши мне на почту nls-kolch@inbox.ru  Меня зовут Оксана, тамадой работаю с 1992 года, вела все и вся..., а вот просто в ресторане перед работой музыкантов- не работала. Сейчас есть такое предложение на 2 часа для розогрева закинуть темку и немного ее развить. Компании разношерсные бывают, есть ли своя специфика для поведения таких мероприятий? Не хотелось бы выглядеть не профи, репутация у меня хорошая! Если кто то из форумчан мне подскажет что то , то прошу писать на мыло, я еще плохо тут орентируюсь...

----------


## Инна Р.

> Если кто то из форумчан мне подскажет что то , то прошу писать на мыло, я еще плохо тут орентируюсь...


Оксана, перечитай тему "Ресторанные развлекательные программы"  :Aga:

----------


## KAlinchik

*rutanya*,
 Привет, Танчик!Улыбнуло:



> Я - Танчик (и по имени, и по фигуре)


осваивайся у нас по чуток,скоро уже без форума не сможешь! :flower:

----------


## Анжелла

> Здравствуйте, друзья-подружки, дорогие тамаДУШКИ! Я - Танчик


НУ вот! :Ok:  ЗДравствуй, здравствуй! Точно уйти потом не сможешь... :Aga:  Осваивайся пока, а потом вопросы задавать будем...:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> Здравствуйте, друзья-подружки, дорогие тамаДУШКИ! Я - Танчик


Здравствуй, Танюша,другой разговор... Готова и я принять тебя в нашу дружную семью(я не только обломистка, я и открытый, отзывчивый человек и мы наверняка подружимся...)...Распологайся основательно, обстоятельно... Осваивай накопленный материал и по возможности делись теми наработками, которые хочешь подарить на всеобщее применение...

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Ребята новички, обращаюсь к вам. Без обиды, тем, кто пишет мне в личку с предложением дружбы, не рассказав о себе, не поставив фотографию на аватаре, я настоятельно советую сначала как-то показать себя, не обязательно выставляя материал, разрабоки-наработки, но как можно говорить о дружбе не написав ни одного слова в данной теме? Прошу прощения, но я открыта только для тех людей, чьи глаза я вижу. Не считайте это придурью, это мой принцип. Я слишком многое вкладываю в понятие ДРУГ

----------


## Раюшка

Давно в эту темку не заходила, а сейчас зашла и приветствую всех, кто недавно пришёл. Очень приятно!!! :flower:

----------


## Donald

> Спасибо Катя за подержку, значит я не одна тут Димулькина фанатка


Ой.. сердце ёкнуло! Я то сначала подумал - про меня... Вот же, ччерт...  :Tu:

----------


## swinging

> Ой.. сердце ёкнуло! Я то сначала подумал - про меня... Вот же, ччерт...


Конечно, про тебя! Пипка (кнопка "Спасибо) присутствует



, а что ещё нужно фанаткам.

:biggrin:

Удачи!

----------


## Шапокляк

> Эй вы там, наверху окна. А мне кто-то шепнул, что Шапокляк из Одессы родом. Или это в другом ухе свистнуло?


Настало время. Ирина открою Вам страшную тайну я родом, от сюда:biggrin: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/422051.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## skomorox

*Шапокляк*,

 а всегда думала, что до Луны - всего лишь 100 км.:biggrin: Просто фигня какая-то, а не Луна! А оказывается - вона скока многа!:biggrin:

----------


## Шапокляк

> а всегда думала, что до Луны - всего лишь 100 км.


Мы все учились по-немногу, чему-нибудь и как-нибудь:biggrin:

----------


## skomorox

*Шапокляк*,




> Мы все учились по-немногу, чему-нибудь и как-нибудь
> __________________


твёрдая тройка по астрономии была!:biggrin:kuku

----------


## Шапокляк

> твёрдая тройка по астрономии была!


А я чуть с медалью не закончила, но по дискотекам стала тусить, стало не до астрономии:biggrin:

----------


## Konstanzia

Привет, и я хотела бы здесь отметится!! Меня зовут Лена, мне 29 лет, родилась и жила в г. Омске до 1994 потом переехали в германию.
В 2001 году моей Маме исполнилось 50 лет, мы решили ей сделать сюрприз...он так хорошо удался  :Ok: что меня одна гостя попросила провести у её мужа день рождения, так и пошло..юбилеи, день рождения, детские Праздники, Новый Год..а  в 2004 году я провела свадьбу у моего родного Брата...со временем нашились костюмы..постояно выдумываеш что-то новое...ну и как говорится-одна голова хорошо-а две ешё лучше :-)))   Я ещё не совсем освоила этот саит, но я учюсь, и надеюсь что тоже могу быть кому то полезна. Ну а всем Форумчанам оооогромное Спасибо !!!!! Саит просто класс !!!:smile:

----------


## Шапокляк

> Конечно, про тебя! Пипка (кнопка "Спасибо) присутствует


Такими темпами Александр, Вы скоро станете главным по пипкам, т.е. по кнопкам "Спасибо":biggrin:  А себя почему обделили?:biggrin:

----------


## Анжелла

> Привет, и я хотела бы здесь отметится!!


Привет, ЛЕна! Мы рады тебе. :flower:

----------


## Сильва

*Konstanzia*,
 Добро пожаловать! Рады знакомству! Леночка, поставь имя в подпись, будет легче общаться. :smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Konstanzia*,
 Привет! :flower:

----------


## Анюша

*Konstanzia*,
Привет тебе! Заходи,  осваивайся...:smile:

----------


## koluchka

*orsia*,
по поводу реакции звукооператора - полностью согласна. очень важно, чтобы оператор внимательно смотрел за ходом событий и оперативно реагировал. но терпеть не могу, когда "музыканты" (я их так называю) начинают указывать мне, что делать, а что нет. я считаю, что он должен прислушиваться к ведушей, тогда все правильно и органично получается.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*rutanya*,
Танчик, привет!

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*Konstanzia*,
тоже привет!

----------


## Кудряшкина

Привет всем! Я недавно на форуме, мне очень все здесь нравится, всем спасибо! Немножко о себе. Закончила хоровое отделение Училища культуры, работаю в школе искусств педагогом по фольклору и в детском доме музыкальным руководителем, правда сейчас в отпуске по уходу за ребенком(только на официальной работе, а детские праздники провожу). 2.5 года занимаюсь проведением детских праздников - дни рождения, классные мероприятия и выпускные. Провела взрослый выпускной у родственницы и юбилей у знакомой, хочу заняться серьезно и взрослыми праздниками, надеюсь, что получится:smile: с вашей помощью :flower:

----------


## maknata

*Кудряшкина*,
 Привет, тёзка! Располагайся, осваивайся, если чё будет не понятно - спрашивай, не стесняйся, поможем, чем сможем :Aga:

----------


## Кудряшкина

Спасибо!:smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Кудряшкина*,
 Привет! :flower:

----------


## Сильва

*Кудряшкина*,
 Привет, очень рады!

----------


## Курица

*Konstanzia*,
*Кудряшкина*,

*девочки, здравствуйте*! Как я вам завидую! У вас еще ТАК много раз _"отвиснет челюсть", "выпучатся глаза"_:biggrin::eek: и рука судорожно потянется к кнопке "СПАСИБО"!("Госсссподи, да разве такое бывает- заходи и читай. и качай, и качай, и качай!"-пронесется не один раз мысль...) И все это- от знакомства с россыпями идей  на нашем Форуме! Копируйте, переделывайте "под себя", делайте людям ПРАЗДНИК, и- ПРИ ЭТОМ_ продлевайте жизнь! Желаю вам комфортного времяпровождения. не стесняйтесь что-то спросить-пишите в личку! Всегда отвечу и - если смогу-помогу! :Aga:

----------


## Кудряшкина

*Курица*, :Aga:  весь мир на ладони, ты счастлив и нем и только немножко завидуешь тем, другим у которых вершины еще впереди - В. Высоцкий

----------


## Курица

> весь мир на ладони, ты счастлив и нем и только *немножко завидуешь тем, другим у которых вершины еще впереди* - В. Высоцкий


...так точно, Наташа, и еще- твоей молодости!Перспективности! 
:wink:и блондинистости!!!! :Ok:

----------


## orsia

дорогие мои (сразу прошу извинения у Николая за непонятливость), скажите пожалуйста, что, от всего форума только "беседки" оставят??? а наши разделы "для ведущих"??? что будет с ними и особенно с темой "музыкальное оформление праздника"????

----------


## skomorox

*orsia*,



> скажите пожалуйста, что, от всего форума только "беседки" оставят??? а наши разделы "для ведущих"??? что будет с ними и особенно с темой "музыкальное оформление праздника"????


 мне кажется, что нас не тронут, т.к. если рассуждать логично, то почти все ссылки на музыку в нашем разделе, находятся на каких-то файлообменниках, а не на самом МСК.

----------


## orsia

а минусовки на мск? не знала... НО РАДУЕТ!!!!! Хоть это-то положительное!!!! а то уж совсем испугалась....

----------


## Наталья Щербакова

Привет всем!Я Наташа, мне 29 лет,живу и работаю в г.Енакиево.,Образование имею высшее,окончила СГПИ, по профессии психолог широкого профеля.Но по специальности работала мало.Зато 11 лет проработала в гимназии педагогом-организатором,лет 5 к ряду работала летом в ДОЦ,но потом отказалась от этого т.к. не отдыхаешь ни капли за лето, а с сентября таже петрушка.С2005 г.работаю еще и в Д.К. зав внешк.отделом.Организацией и проведением различного рода мероприятий занимаюсь уже 7 лет(Я веду все:свадьбы,дни рождения детей и взрослых,юбилеи,разнообразные корпоративы,новогодние мероприятия,начиная с утренников для детей и заканчивая праздниками для взрослых, ну и по домам с Д.М,соответственно тоже в н.г. ночь,выпускные и 11-м кл., и 4-м кл,3-м кл, д.садам.).Форум этот и его жители мне симпатичны,все в принципе молодцы,творческие и интересные,но всеже, плохо,что иногда по отношению друг к другу вы немного жестоки, а особенно к новичкам.Получается если ты новичок,то тебе от ворот поворот(не все конечно), хорошие советы и помощь только своей компашке.Вот только одно но, новичок для вас я только на сайте, а в жизни и по работе, как видите нет.Хотелось бы немного приветливости.Как же с вами подружиться,если вы как ежики?Кто захочет, давайте дружить!

----------


## Курица

> Форум этот и его жители мне симпатичны,все в принципе молодцы,творческие и интересные,но всеже, плохо,что иногда по отношению друг к другу вы *немного жестоки*, а особенно *к новичкам.Получается если ты новичок,то тебе от ворот поворот*(не все конечно), хорошие советы и помощь только своей компашке.Вот только одно но, новичок для вас я только на сайте, а в жизни и по работе, как видите нет.Хотелось бы немного приветливости.Как же с вами подружиться,если вы *как ежики*?


*Наталья Щербакова*! Все процитированное ко мне отношения не имеет- к новеньким жестока не была, а именно: НЕ ПЫТАЛА, ПЯТКИ КАЛЕНЫМ ЖЕЛЕЗОМ НЕ ПРИЖИГАЛА, ИГОЛКИ ПОД НОГТИ НЕ СОВАЛА!От ворот поворота не давала, напротив. всем говорю: как в Печоры въедете-все прямо, первый дом крашеный. подъезжай-*Курицу* спрашивай, к забору подойди. спинку почеши. подойдешь к фонарю, я с тобой поговорю! Никакие секреты не скрываю, открыта для 



> давайте дружить!


И вообще-я не ежик. а *Курица!*:wink: :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## swinging

> *orsia*,
> 
> 
>  мне кажется, что нас не тронут, т.к. если рассуждать логично, то почти все ссылки на музыку в нашем разделе, находятся на каких-то файлообменниках, а не на самом МСК.


Ира! Вся музыка (в том числе и минуса) находятся на файлообменниках. Так, что логика тут совсем другая, а что будет с разделами, я думаю, со стопроцентной уверенностью, не сможет ответить даже Николай. Мне думается, он не из-за своей прихоти закрыл разделы. Я уверен, что он делает всё от него зависящее, но есть объективная реальность, которую трудно сбросить со счетов.

Удачи!

----------


## jpligunova

Привет всем!Я на форуме недавно,пока еще только осматриваюсь и привыкаю,но думаю,что можно немного и о себе:я живу и работаю в Эстонии, в небольшом городе Кохтла-Ярве,по призванию и по профессии училка ,работаю в школе уже 20 лет,проведением праздников занимаюсь недавно,всего 2,5 года,вышла замуж,муж вовлек в это дело ,он уже работает давно.Нравится безумно.И от форума,если честно,просто "балдею" Всем огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## Курица

*jpligunova*,



> И от форума,если честно,просто "балдею" Всем огромное спасибо!!!


*Тейле каа суур айте! Сее он вяэга хясти, эт тейле сиин меэлдиб!*:wink: :Ok: 



> Как же с вами подружиться,если вы как ежики?


_Ёжику нужны колючки, 
Чтоб на них носить грибочки. 
Так что вовсе он не злючка, 
Если не долбить по почкам...:_wink:

----------


## swinging

> Вот только одно но, новичок для вас я только на сайте, а в жизни и по работе, как видите нет.


Нет, не видим. Покажи пальцем, где посмотреть? Я тоже могу про себя написАть, что я трижды дипломант "Московского международного конкурса "Шоумен года", и кто мне поверит? Так, что, давай, будем дружить без "наездов". Никто тут новичков не обижает без причины, а даже наоборот. Ну, а если обижают, сама понимаешь, новички тоже, не все сахар, все люди разные.  :Aga: 
А в помощи тут, по-моему, ещё никому не отказали, ни новичкам, ни старичкам.
 :flower: 
Удачи!

----------


## jpligunova

спасибо за столь знакомую эстонскую речь ,но предпочитаю по-русски:smile:

----------


## skomorox

*swinging*,

Приятно увидеть зелёную лампочку! Ты, Саша, просто успокой нас - что найдутся способы, как скачивать нужную музыку!

----------


## Курица

> спасибо за столь знакомую эстонскую речь ,но предпочитаю по-русски


Давай без эстонской(тоже- до боли знакомой) :Aga: , давай на родном языке.Только чтоб обращаться- имечко над аватаром или в автоподписи вставь, пожалуйста! :flower:

----------


## цветок

> Ты, Саша, просто успокой нас - что найдутся способы, как скачивать нужную музыку!
> __________________


Ириш!Ну ты чего так распереживалась.Нельзя на ночь нервничать!

----------


## jpligunova

Про имя от волнения забыла,зовут Лена.Аватар пока загружать не умею,еще многому учусь.

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

В свое время наш любимый профессор говорил нам на лекциях: "Любить человека можно за что-то", я перефразирую, для меня понятие "Друг", "дружить" - это святое, и это не высокие слова. Я могу общаться, я могу оказать помощь, я могу просто не заметить, я отношусь терпимо. Но дружбу и симпатию, тем более уважение заслуживают делами, а не пустыми словесами
*Наталья Щербакова*
Вы, наверное, мало погуляли по форуму, поэтому написали такие слова милому, славному, мудрому и доброму человеку. 
Скорее это ко мне подошло бы, я быстрее колючки выпущу, если вижу, а точнее чувствую что-то.
Так что, в первых шагах своих будьте осмотрительнее, не наследите в душе. Кто к нам с добром придет.........:wink:

----------


## Курица

> Про имя от волнения забыла,зовут Лена.Аватар пока загружать не умею,еще многому учусь.


Лена, ты что-то там "намудрила"- а именно- НАЛОЖИЛА ЗАПРЕТ на посылку тебе личных сообщений-я хотела через личку тебе написать. как что вставить, а мне- ответ(ты его тоже сможешь увидеть, если нажмешь на маленький треугольничек справа от твоего НИКА(фамилии).Выпадет менюшка. там выбери опцию Отправить личное сообщение-и прочтешь:НиЗЗЗЗЯ, пользователь НЕ РАЗРЕШИЛЛЛЛ! а пошто боярыню обижаешь?:biggrin:

----------


## swinging

> Приятно увидеть зелёную лампочку!


Да вот выдали новую, взамен перегоревшей.


> Ты, Саша, просто успокой нас - что найдутся способы, как скачивать нужную музыку!


????????
Да музыки полно в инете. По минусам я не спец, так как я не пою, но пару форумов знаю. У Звёздочки, например. Я правда туда давно не заглядывал, но там половина наших музыкантов тусовалась. Да, музыки полно, главное, чтоб мы все не потерялись, а без форума мне, например, будет затруднительно с вами со всеми общаться. Я ни аську не могу поставить, ни скайп.

Удачи!

----------


## jpligunova

Татьян,я в компьютере еще темный человек,может, что-то не то и нажала, как исправить не знаю ,не пойму.Попробуй еще раз,должно получиться.

----------


## Gavrila

> профессор говорил нам на лекциях: "Любить человека можно за что-то"


светик, не по теме чуток: твой профессор по моему не прав))) любить за что-то неправильно! ЛЮБЯТ не смотря на...!!!!!  

Свою любовь истолковать умеет тот, кто слабо любит!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Gavrila*,
 Самому моему уважаемому коллеге, поясняю. Эта фраза вырвана из контекста. Был спор в универе  как раз на эту тему, и я процетировала последние слова, если коротко, и если подумать, мы все равно любим  не смотря ни на что... и за что-то. 

Меня и муж ругает, я когда писала, вспоминала разговор полностью, и, как всегда, поняла себя только я сама:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Януська

Не очкуйте коллеги :)))) Выгонют нас отсюда, буду рада принять вас на моем форуме :)) А то он вообще захирел без общения :)))) Ну да...какое там общение, если сама хозяйка форума тут и днями и ночами сидит :biggrin: На свой уж месяца два не заходила :biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> Как же с вами подружиться,если вы как ежики?


Как хорошо, что ты Наташа белая и пушистая... Для тебя ,*неёжика* найдутся на Форуме друзья, даже не сомневаюсь в этом...
Нужна будет помощь,- обращайся... А дружить? Не знаю, не знаю....Еще не поняла чем ты дышишь... То, что палец в рот не клади-это сразу видно... А что ты за *Человек*,- поживём увидим...

----------


## Gavrila

*Наталья Щербакова*,
Опять не по теме))))))))

Это только кажется что ежики вот такие колючие:

А на самом деле они вот какие:

И даже вот такие:

----------


## Курица

> На свой уж месяца два не заходила


Ну, что сказать...*Янусь*, ты на своем сайте поступаешь как типичная* Анна Павловна Шерер*(см. роман Толстого "Война и мир"): она тоже на балах. во время приемов, сначала сновала по залу туда-сюда, "заводила" всех разговорами,(как будто станки включала), а потом сидела в углу и прислушивалась к звукам- КАК РАБОТАЕТ МЕХАНИЗМ -нет ли сбоев...:smile:Умные женщины так и поступают. Но два месяца без контроля-многовато!Так что- пора уже сходить- прислушаться :Aga: 
А так-все правильно- "Солдат спит- служба идет..."

----------


## swinging

> Не очкуйте коллеги :)))) Выгонют нас отсюда, буду рада принять вас на моем форуме :)) А то он вообще захирел без общения :)))) Ну да...какое там общение, если сама хозяйка форума тут и днями и ночами сидит :biggrin: На свой уж месяца два не заходила :biggrin:


А у тебя на форуме есть весы? Или хотя бы кнопка "Спасибо"? А зелёная лампочка? Или нам их отсюда забирать? Мне кажется Николай не разрешит нам их приватизировать.
:biggrin:

Удачи!

----------


## Наталья Щербакова

"Про палец в рот не клади"-это вы, уважаемая Оптимистка, заметили верно.Что есть,то есть!Постоять за себя я всегда умею, или по крайней мере стараюсь.В отношении фразы,что я хвалюсь.Даже и не пыталась, не в моих правилах, да и зачем!Написано четко:"расскажи о себе".Я и рассказала.Сайтом пользуюсь этим с 28.10.2008,пока еще не все могу делать на компьютере,поэтому мало пишу и выкладываю на форум.Кому про меня интересно что-либо узнать,задавайте вопросы постараюсь ответить.А написала,что вы как ежики я не спроста...В очередной раз прочитала колкую фразу отправленную в ответ новичку, и меня посто заело.Вот и все!

----------


## skomorox

*Януська*,



> Не очкуйте коллеги :)))) Выгонют нас отсюда, буду рада принять вас на моем форуме :))


А ведь и я на полном серьёзе - мы тут так тесно уже общаемся, уже и встречи в реале проходят, что нам нужно действительно - запасной аэродром готовить! Тьфу, тьфу, тьфу! Чтобы МСК был вечен! (но мало ли........., прошу не считать меня крысой, сбегающей с корабля, я буду тонуть почти до последнего :biggrin:). Надо просто договориться о запасном варианте, где мы будем общаться! Просто жалко будет до слёз, если мы все когда-нибудь потеряемся,  по независящим от нас обстоятельствам!

----------


## KAlinchik

> я буду тонуть почти до последнего


подвинься, нас много!:wink:

----------


## БОС

очень много- а если за руки возмемся.... и кораблик наш MSK- никогда не утонет!

----------


## swinging

> и кораблик наш MSK- никогда не утонет!


"Врагу не сдаётся наш гордый "Варяг"
 :Aga: 

Удачи!

----------


## Gavrila

> очень много- а если за руки возмемся....


этого мало...надо чтоб под ногами твёрдая почва была)))) Чё правда, народ, думаете, что может последовать команда "Суши вёсла?" ...... Абидна будит, да....!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Чё правда, народ, думаете, что может последовать команда "Суши вёсла?" ...... Абидна будит, да....!


Все может быть, дыма без огня не бывает.. :frown:

----------


## Анюша

Дорогие форумчане и форумчанки, Анюша - это я , Николай помог мне поменять свой ник, за что я ему очень благодарна, а чувствовала себя какой-то нерасшифрованной обривиатурой

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Врагу не сдаётся наш гордый "Варяг"


Думаю, это не совсем подходит. 
С "Варягом"-то случилась лажа...

----------


## GilyMari

Уважаемые форумчане, я как наблюдатель на вашем сайте нахожусь, наверно, месяцев 4-5 и наконец решилась  в вашу переписку ввязаться. Стаж работы Тамады у меня небольшой, около трех лет. И для меня этот сайт стал настоящей находкой. Особенно люблю читать о ваших профессиональных  опытах, советах и проблемах и как вижу они у нас почти одинаковые. Вот недавно на одном форуме в теме  «Как выбрать тамаду» прочитала отзывы о ведущих и мне стало не очень приятно, как о ведущих  отзываются заказчики, но ведь не могут быть все             не профессионалами, обманщиками  или занудами. Мы для них на все 100% выкладываемся, душу отдаем, а на деле  что выходит… я попыталась, как –то заступиться за всех нас в мягкой, вежливой форме , на что получила  на две страницы возмущения и непонимания, что вы думаете об этом?

----------


## Инна Р.

> что вы думаете об этом


Привет! Я думаю об этом СПОКОЙНО. Бывают хорошие ведущие, бывают плохие, бывают никакие. Те, кого я считаю хорошими тоже не всем клиентам могут нравиться и наоборот - те, кто мне не нравится - нравятся многим клиентам. Вопрос этот философский. Просто не нужно обижаться и переживать сразу ЗА ВСЕХ, за ЧЕСТЬ МУНДИРА. Стараюсь, что б моя работа нравилась клиентам, и думаю именно этим поднимаю общий рейтинг, что ли нашей профессии, хотя я вовсе не профессионал :biggrin:!
А получить 2 страницы непонимания можно зацепившись за любую тему :biggrin:, не переживай!  :flower:

----------


## Курица

> Вот недавно на одном форуме в теме  «Как выбрать тамаду» прочитала отзывы о ведущих и мне стало не очень приятно, как о ведущих  отзываются заказчики, но ведь не могут быть все             не профессионалами, обманщиками  или занудами. Мы для них на все 100% выкладываемся, душу отдаем, а на деле  что выходит… я попыталась, как –то заступиться за всех нас в мягкой, вежливой форме , на что получила  на две страницы возмущения и непонимания, что вы думаете об этом?


*GilyMari*,
я об этом думаю следующее: не бери в голову, бери ниже(моя бабушка говаривала так)-бедра круче будут!...:wink:
Думай о другом- как так провести праздник, чтоб и самой было что вспомнить(эмоции гостей. лица юбиляров и молодых), и чтоб люди тебя искренне благодарили и восхищались праздником, КОТОРЫЙ ПОДАРИЛА ТЫ!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Клиенты бывают разные, даже зверюги. Приходится приручать (с последней свадьбы, с пылу, с жару, молодые сейчас прислали)

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> прочитала отзывы о ведущих и мне стало не очень приятно, как о ведущих отзываются заказчики


Форумчане, только не расцените как камень в ваш (или наш) огород. Я и сама ведущая. Но в этом качестве работаю не так давно. До этого несколько лет на фото- видеосъёмке. Так вот, хороших ведущих видела процентов 10 из всех. Приходилось иногда наблюдать такую  :Jopa: ! Откровенно говоря, отчасти из-за этого и решила попробовать вести. Иногда так жалко красивой пары было,что просто "обнять и плакать"! А с хороших беру пример.

----------


## swinging

> Думаю, это не совсем подходит. 
> С "Варягом"-то случилась лажа...


Какая лажа? Неужто сдался? Когда? Я наверное, опять, как всегда пропустил что-то. Не успеваю следить за всеми новостями.

Удачи!

----------


## GilyMari

Вы меня успокоили, я все это понимаю, но какая-то досада одолевает. Зато это был толчок начать общаться  с вами, что, безусловно, радует. Я смотрю, что форум вообще не спит?

----------


## Ильич

> Я смотрю, что форум вообще не спит?


Сюши...Какой СПИД? Нэт никакой спид у нас! Бодуствуваэт! Свадьба провель, домой пришоль, чай попиль, диван лог, нотебук колени положиль и читать...
вай вай вай народ новий набежать... многа писать вах.. харашё

----------


## skomorox

*swinging*,



> Какая лажа? Неужто сдался? Когда? .



ушёл "догонять" "Титаник"!:biggrin:

----------


## Ильич

> Думаю, это не совсем подходит. 
> С "Варягом"-то случилась лажа...
> 
> 
> Какая лажа? Неужто сдался? Когда?


Сдался? интересно по какому курсу?

----------


## Курица

Прочла стишок, вот думаю-куда бы  "воткнуть"? Придумала- в тему "КТО МЫ"- для прикола!:biggrin:
Ты ушла рано утром,собралась в один миг. 
На подушке остался твой зелёный парик. 
Ты оставила зубы. Не взяла в этот раз,
И контактные линзы, и искусственный глаз.
Накладные ресницы не взяла ты с собой, 
Уши, брови оставила, аппарат слуховой. 
Две руки из пластмассы, два протеза ноги, 
Две груди надувные и вставные мозги. 

Я лежу- размышляю...До меня вдруг дошло.
Если *это* осталось, тогда* что* же *ушло*????

Уфф, к счастью, у нас  чуть побольше своего!...:wink:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Сдался? интересно по какому курсу?


Пошёл ко дну...

Я как увидела оптимистическое "Врагу не сдаётся...", сразу вспомнилась мне одна история. В бытность работала в Москве, в Центральном Образцовом оркестре Военно-Морского флота (моряки с Москва-реки,знаете-ли.) Однажды для встречи иностранной делегации готовили марш "Варяг". Когда прибыли на место, дирижёр и говорит: "Вместо "Варяга" другое играем, т. к. высокое начальство  сказало, что это не подойдёт, "Варяг"-то в конце концов утонул." Так-то... :Tu:

----------


## ELA1

Привет всем талантливейшим людям!!! :flower: 
Я тут на форуме с сентября и вот к своему стыду только набрела на вашу тему. Чтобы стало понятнее - попробую поднять историю
Сразу представляюсь - я не тамада, а работаю замом в училище вот уже как 10 лет. Веду мероприятия для детей и сотрудников, пишу сценарии, немного пою там же, учу своих любимцев этому. Вобщем работу свою люблю и обожаю!!!!!!!!
На форум попала в поисках наработок для свадьбы  - подруга попросила провести свадьбу для дочери, учитывая то, что в нашей местности все варианты ваших коллег (а их немного) ее не устроили.Две недели по всему инету (очень многое взяла именно на МСК - за что отдельное человеческое спасио!!!) набирала материал. Свадьбу провела на "Ура" (по крайней мере по своему ощущению, по отзывам и по последующим предложениям:biggrin:). А потом забрела в минусовки (а поскольку у меня достаточно большая база минусов - почувствовала себя там востребованной и с удовольствием делилась тем что имею, иногда находила что-то для себя). 
Иногда заходила в темы свободного общения с интересом читала, но в них складывалось впечатление, что старожилы вполне самодостаточно общаются между собой и им никто больше неинтересен. Может быть если бы набрела на эту вашу  тему раньше - мнение сложилось бы другое, а так, когда читаешь высказывания типа "геологи из разделов минусов"...желание общаться как-то улетучивается... Я много друзей нашла именно в этих разделах с которыми мы общались в личке, аське, агенте (дабы не засорять форум) и продолжаем общаться по сегодняшний день.
Может сложно для восприятия и сумбурно немного написала, но...вот так:smile:

----------


## Сильва

*ELA1*,
 Заходи почаще, подружимся!  :flower:

----------


## ELA1

*Сильва*,
обязательно:smile:

----------


## Свестулька

Добрый день :rolleyes:!
Можно я тоже немного расскажу о себе?!
Я с детства организовываю и провожу дни рождения родственников, друзей, а теперь и коллег по работе! В свое время закончила муз.школу по классу аккордеона, потом муз.училище им.С.И.Танеева г.Калуги. В муз.училище освоила новый инструмент - гусли, благодаря которым меня приглашали работать в оркестры народных инструментов. 
Первую свадьбу провела для двоюродной сестры в г. Алексин. Но первый блин прошел комом  :Tu: . Решила для себя, что больше свадеб вести не буду! Но...спустя год меня попросили провести еще одну свадьбу, за ней вторую. Вот для этих свадеб я подготовилась основательно...и ваш сайт очень помог! СПА-СИ-БО!!! :flower: 
А теперь провожу дни рождения коллег, корпоративы. И когда моя начальница в конце вечера сказала: "Света, большое спасибо за вечер! Все очень понравилось! Я уже давно так не смеялась!"... эти слова были высшей для меня наградой! Если люди уходят с таких вечеров довольные и счастливые, значит все у меня получилось, мои старания были не напрасны!!!
PS: так как у меня опыта мало в проведении свадеб, то и за проведенную свадьбу я не брала ни копейки. Если вся свадьба прошла на "Ура!", то для меня счастливые молодые и довольные гости - это и есть награда. Надо же как-то набираться опыта...:smile:

----------


## GilyMari

:biggrin:У меня первая свадьба тоже была комом, но чтоб стать профи приходиться иногда и шишки получать. я согласна с тем, что никакие деньги не доставят такой радости, как признание и благодарность публики.

----------


## Анжелла

> я согласна с тем, что никакие деньги не доставят такой радости, как признание и благодарность публики.


А я получаю и деньги и признание... И девочки, поверте мне, что одно другому не мешает... :Aga:

----------


## Сильва

> эти слова были высшей для меня наградой! Если люди уходят с таких вечеров довольные и счастливые, значит все у меня получилось, мои старания были не напрасны!!!


 Если ты профессионально и творчески подходишь к работе, то и спустя много лет это состояние не уйдёт. :smile: Для меня тоже главное, чтобы было чувство творческого удовлетворения, причём больше даже именно у меня, чем просто удовольствие у заказчиков. И как в первый год переживаю, когда что-то не так, как хотелось... :frown: 




> А я получаю и деньги и признание...


... Приятное с полезным... :biggrin:

----------


## Anjutik

Всем привет!!!
Зовут меня Аня, я работаю певицей) Но иногда просят что-то провести или друзья женятся - тогда выступаю в роли ведущей, опыта не очень много, но с каждым днем открываю для себя что-то новое!
Многое прочитала, очень интересно, по сравнению с такими профессионалами чувствую себя "неумёхой"))) но надеюсь подучиться! Ведь даже с такими моими уменьями людям нравятся и они высказывают свою благодарность;)
Буду очень рада общению с вами, если вы примете меня в свою дружную семью)))

----------


## Сильва

*Anjutik*,
 Анечка, присоединяйся, чувствуй себя уютно, рассказывай, что интересного на Луганщине... :smile:  :flower:

----------


## Колесо

[QUOTE=Anjutik]Буду очень рада общению с вами, если вы примете меня в свою дружную семью)))
__________________[/Q
 Первый раз приветствую кого-то,даже чудно....Сама еще только осваиваюсь.А как приятно быть в роли полноправного пользователя!!!Анечка, заходи, общайся, здесь действительно здорово!!!Помню, когда написала первый раз, ждала откликов, через каждые 5 минут заглядывала...Так приятно было когда и Татьяна-курица, kalinchik,Сильва и innca откликнулись,спасибо вам, девочки! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## manja

> Ведь даже с такими моими уменьями людям нравятся и они высказывают свою благодарность;)
> Буду очень рада общению с вами, если вы примете меня в свою дружную семью)))


Ну и молодчина, значит у тебя есть к этому не только желание, но и умение..
Желаю найти здесь добрых друзей... которые поддержат, успокоят, помогут, посоветуют .......  и без чего тебе потом просто будет... невмогуту... этот без форума и его форумчан...
Смелее в путь..... усыпанный розами и камнями....

----------


## Anjutik

*Сильва*,
*Колесо*,
*manja*,
 Спасибо Вам огромное, очень приятно слышать слова поддержки!!! :Oj:

----------


## julia2222

*Anjutik*,
Здравствуй Анечка! :flower:  Рада знакомству. :Ok:  Я несколько лет тоже жила в Луганской области в г.Краснодоне, так что, можно сказать, что мы - земляки!:smile:

*Свестулька*,
*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> А теперь провожу дни рождения коллег, корпоративы.


Рада приветствовать, Светланка, :flower:  я тоже занимаюсь, исключительно, праздниками для своих сотрудников:smile:, так что, будем помогать друг-другу :Ok:  


> Если люди уходят с таких вечеров довольные и счастливые, значит все у меня получилось, мои старания были не напрасны!!!


Согласна с тобой на все 100%  :flower:

----------


## julia2222

*ELA1*, :flower: 



> я не тамада, а работаю замом в училище вот уже как 10 лет. Веду мероприятия для детей и сотрудников, пишу сценарии, немного пою там же, учу своих любимцев этому. Вобщем работу свою люблю и обожаю!!!!!!!!


Ура! И в нашем полку прибыло! :Ok:  Я тоже не тамада и так же обожаю и люблю свою работу.:smile: Так что будем дружить, общаться и помогать друг другу.
За всех Вас, девчёнки :br:

----------


## Anjutik

*julia2222*,
 Приятно видеть земляков:))) :Aga: 



> обожаю и люблю свою работу. Так что будем дружить, общаться и помогать друг другу.
> За всех Вас, девчёнки


И я тоже очень люблю свою работу!
Вот как много нас всех объединяет)))
 :Ok:

----------


## Анжелла

> Буду очень рада общению с вами, если вы примете меня в свою дружную семью)))


Анечка! :flower:  Конечно примем! Ты только не обижайся, что тебе привет мало кто сказал... все уехали в Питер! Приедут и поздароваются с тобой обязательно! Очень рады тебе! :biggrin:

----------


## ELA1

*julia2222*,
 :flower:  !00% - "За"!!! :smile:

----------


## Лександра

Всем доброго времени суток! Зовут меня Александра.Ваш сайт мне порекомендовала Лана(Запах Дождя), за что ей огромная благодарность!!!
Начало работы ведущей было еще положено в студенчестве,в далеком городе Магнитогорске.Была организатором всяких мероприятий в общаге.Потом все бонально переехала в Харьков, решила помочь подруге в организации свадьбы и....... что-то, вдохновило ,закружило и.т.д.Только сейчас у меня небольшой перерыв в работе, т.к занимаюсь воспитанием сыночка,но с января планирую начать активненько...А сейчас восстанавливаю навыки, только почитала ваши темки  и совсем страшно стало.Выяснила для себя, что боюсь людей и кажеться всего боюсь.....В субботу планирую отработать свадьбу, но что и как у меня будет еще не представляю....
 Так что сижу , читаю , вдохновляюсь и  настраиваюсь на положительный результат

----------


## Sens

*Лександра*,
 добро пожаловать! :flower:

----------


## Djazi

Всем новичкам большой привет :flower:   Вот я смотрю, что многие из-за музыки расстраиваются, в основном. Не это главное,  не дай Бог пропадут все наработки. Вот новички, возможно, и поумнее нас будут. Сначала перекачают форум, а потом  уже представляются. А мы, в основном, писатели- читатели больше. В свете последних событий, мне стало жутко страшно, что накроется весь наш раздел. И вот я хочу обратиться к Николаю, что хотя бы предупредили нас. Ведь обидно, что пропадёт труд такого колличества человек!  Или позвольте хотя бы сохранить темы сначала.  Я ведь, по- дурости, даже ничего не сохраняла! Думала, что в любое время, могу заглянуть в нужную тему и почитаю перед мероприятием.

----------


## Анжелла

АЛександра! А что так тебя напугало? Мы вроде ничего страшного не пишем... Ничего не бойся! СПрашивай, общайся, если что непонятно, то объясним. Если нужен срочно совет, то обращайся в личку! Давай короче к нам! :flower:

----------


## Сильва

*Лександра*,
 Верь в себя - всё будет хорошо! Главное - есть работа, значит, будет и вдохновение! А потом - сразу в "Отчёты", как всё прошло.
Привет! :flower:

----------


## Свестулька

> Рада приветствовать, Светланка, я тоже занимаюсь, исключительно, праздниками для своих сотрудников, так что, будем помогать друг-другу


Спасибо, Юлия  :flower: ! Очень приятно, что Вы так тепло встречаете новичков!
Если не секрет, то какой у Вас по численности штат сотрудников? Просто у нас маленький, но вот такой  :Ok:  штатик...всего 8 человек))) Сейчас работаю над сценарием посвященным 23 февраля. Конкурсы продумала, а вот над сценарием надо еще работать и работать:smile:

----------


## shoymama

Привет, коллеги! Куда послали, там и проставляюсь:

Не работаю, сидю, 
Потихоньку тамадю 
Но зато когда попрет – 
Отходи, а то сметет! 
Есть диплом от института 
(затерялси гдета тута) 
В соответствии с натурой – 
Институт родной культуры 
В нашем доме – ох и ах 
-изъясняются в стихах 
Не найдется рифма сразу 
– выдаем из фильма фразу 
Гороскопчик мой простой 
–козерогий тигр такой 
Родилась в час ночи я 
В первый день от января. 
О себе любимой долго 
Я могу еще писать: 
46, зовут все Ольгой. 
Вы меня готовы взять?

Что еще написать? Спросите, а я отвечу?
А, еше сообЧАю, что я из Брянска, того самого, слегха прибабахнутого Чернобылем, но не до смерти, а так, чтоб жизнь слишком легкой не казалась!  [img]http://s.******info/578804c6f1426e1c45209ae4e6eee717.gif[/img]

----------


## swinging

> Вы меня готовы взять?


 :Aga: 
Хорошим людям здесь всегда рады.
 :flower: 

Удачи!

----------


## skomorox

*shoymama*,



> Родилась в час ночи я 
> В первый день от января.


вот тебе повезло-то! Сама-то потом помнишь, что справляла - НГ или ДР?:biggrin:

----------


## Irishka

*shoymama*,
 Привет, Ольга! Приятно познакомиться! С прошедшим тебя 1 января! Угораздило однако! Гости твои, как я понимаю, приходят к тебе не пить, а лечиться?:biggrin:

----------


## Анатольевна

*shoymama*,
Добро пожаловать! Похоже, чувство юмора у тебя отличное и самоиронии достаточно! :Ok:

----------


## skomorox

*Анатольевна*,

Анатольевна проснулась! Не спиться Казахстану?:biggrin:

----------


## Анатольевна

*skomorox*,
Анатольевна не спит! Анатольевна второй день гостей встречает... :Vah:  Спать некогда...

----------


## Анжелла

ОЙ, ОЛя! ПРишла таки сюда! :flower:  Очень приятно познакомится! Я надеюсь, что тебе очень понравится на Форуме! А ты нас уже сразила своими частушками...:biggrin:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Спасибо вам, спасибо нам,
И старичкам, и новичкам.
Прошу сюда, спасибо всем
И тем, и тем, и тем, и тем......

...(И так с десяток разных тем...)  :biggrin:

----------


## Donald

*Anjutik*,
*Лександра*,
*Свестулька*,
 Девчонки, привет! Рады всем! А особенно, мы, формчане, есссссно вам - форумчанкам! Располагайтесь! Щас пиво принесу... вот...  :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:  ...и подушечки, если нужно, подложу куда надо...  :Oj: 
Вам рады - правда, и даже не сомневайтесь! Ну, хотя бы по той причине, что в замкнутой территории, отделенный от общения народ скоро вымирает, и спасти от вырождения может только свежая кровь извне...
Ой, только не подумайте, что вы для местных агнцы на закланье! Хотя... :biggrin: 
Правда, рады! Я и сам здесь, можно сказать, новичок, но вот уже дорос до приветственных слов вновь сюда входящим!  :Aga:  

А вот Ольге-*shoymama*, ЗДРАВСТВУЙ отдельное. Но не по какому то иному признаку, нежели за юмор, лёгкость и красоту стихоплетства! Красиво излагает, зараза! :biggrin: 
Ой, красивицы, ка у вас еще много открытий! Вот еще и оргазм у вас тоже впереди! Как почему? Просто не бОльшая, но большая массса сегодня еще в Питерах безобразничает! Почему и зачем - скоро узнаете, и в порыве истерического смеха сами того не заметив неожиданно станете своими! (если захотите и покажете это желание, канешшшшшна!) 
Итак, велкам!
 И совет.. не забывайте отмечаться в разных темах, далясь испытанным, наработанным, виденным! Сходите в отчеты, Байки тамады... и пр. Приветствуется! 
А я - Дональд. Не то, чтобы утка, но так... двуногое без перьев. Обо мне - в автоподписи! Ну, фсё..... Наливай! _(открою секрет - тут большая часть - виртуальные алкоголики...)_  :biggrin: Я - тоже!!! Правда, основная часть, перешедшая в этом плане порог виртуальности, сейчас опять же - в Питере!

----------


## Ладушка

*Donald*,
 Акын ты наш!Тебя как сказку прямо читаешь!...  


> Вот еще и оргазм у вас тоже впереди!


 :Ok: 
Надо будет при встрече напомнить. :smile:
Я скажу проще - ДОБРО ПОЖАЛОВАТЬ! ДАВАЙТЕ ДРУЖИТЬ! 
Экстаз и эйфорию от общения - обеспечим! :flower:

----------


## shoymama

Ребята!!! Спасибо за теплый прием! Прием! Прием! Прием! Передаю важное неправительственное сообщение: рада, что попала на ваш замечательный форум. Он такой большой, что я еще долго буду его изучать, так что в разных темах  появлюсь СО ВРЕМЕНЕМ, но обязательно!
[img]http://s14.******info/94bdb58f7e666eb97653f5b23d6cc684.gif[/img]

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Не работаю, сидю, 
> Потихоньку тамадю 
> Но зато когда попрет – 
> Отходи, а то сметет! 
> Есть диплом от института 
> (затерялси гдета тута) 
> В соответствии с натурой – 
> Институт родной культуры 
> В нашем доме – ох и ах 
> ...


шоумама, от презентации твоей торчу!
Хоть стих не мой, но заучу
К тому же Олек прибыло у нас в полкУ...
И юморок твой аж брызжет к потолку!

----------


## Лапка82

Добрый вечер всем форумчанам:smile:! Вот я наконец-то пишу вам немножечко о себе. Девочки и мальчики, вы здесь все такие талантливые собрались, все  такие умнички :Ok:  :flower: . Но собственно, о себе... Так вот проживаю я в тихом, небольшом городке Арзамас, которому досталась честь располагаться на юге Нижегородской области. Зовут меня Светлана. А как я до жизни такой докатилась? На всех "домашних" вечеринках веселила и зажигала друзей и подруг, родиласи дочка, прошло некоторое время и как водится, появился еще и сыночек. Ну так вот, сижу теперь я дома с ребенком, моей энергии хватает на всех домашних и даже еще остается немного. А в голове-то мыслишки крутятся и спать спокойно не дают. Приближается Новый год. И шью я костюм Деда Мороза о котором думала несколько лет ( да все времени не было на шитье). Вообще-то он шился только для мужа и только для своей дружеской компании. Но в голове-то много всяких мыслей и я предложила мужу деток ходить поздравлять. Сшила еще и себе костюм Снегурки для полного комплекта, написала сценарий, все как положено, да вот музыки не оказалось у меня под рукой. Так он и появился в моей жизни этот сайт и ваш прекрасный форум! Пока работали Дедом и Снегуркой провели и корпоратив, где страшно тряслись, но всем очень понравилось(и гостям и нам). И вот теперь в моей голове роятся мыслдишки: а может попробовать и свадьбы с юбилеями? Мне это безумно интересно, но я этого безумно боюсь. Просто дело в том, что я не хочу делать как у всех, да и плохо делать я не люблю, поэтому и голова забита всякой всячиной сейчас, поэтому наверно я и прописалась на этом форуме. Здесь у вас просто кладязь всяких идей. Правда сидеть получается урывками пока ребенок спит, ему только 10 мес, или когда муж с работы приходит. С радостью хочется делиться с вами всякими разными идеями, но к сожалению я вас тут ничем даже удивить не смогу. Вы тут все такие - просто ууух!!!!   :Ok:  Но вот если всеже решуси и начну свою деятельность в новом для себя качестве, то обязательно выложу вам все свои наработки. Я незнаю, конечно это нескромно с моей стороны, но дорогие форумчане6 помогите встать на путь истинный! Ну в смысле, помогите своим опытом и знаниями. В общем, буду пытаться, набивать шишки и стараться стать одной из лучших среди своих! Наверно это все. Вот такой вот сумбурненький получился рассказ! 
А это всем вам, обитателям этого форума: :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ильич

> помогите встать на путь истинный!


Здравствуй сестра!
Ты уже на пути истином! Изучай пока писание сие насколько сил хватит, не забывай сама писать.. Ну а пройдет время обязательно сходи на святые места во время всеобщего паломничества. Зимой, в питерскую обитель, летом в Лес Волшебный, что в Крыму в Песчаном находится и там познакомишься с братьями и сестрами и поймешь, что путь твой правильный!

----------


## БОС

*Ильич*,
 я от тебя хирею! ну как написал!!! Как написал!!!!!

----------


## swinging

> вы здесь все такие талантливые собрались, все такие умнички


Не все. Есть гениальные. Првада не много, даже можно сказать мало, но есть.  :Aga: 



> Здесь у вас просто кладязь всяких идей.


Кладезь - это наш тотем. Все знают, что она есть, но никто не знает где.
:biggrin:

Удачи!

----------


## naatta

> Ну а пройдет время обязательно сходи на святые места во время всеобщего паломничества. Зимой, в питерскую обитель, летом в Лес Волшебный, что в Крыму в Песчаном находится


Ильич, гуру наш!!!
Я вот думаю, а может нам и Сибирскую Тамадею устроить???
Вдруг кому-то экзотики нашей захочется???!!!

Дорогие друзья!!! Приезжайте в Новосибирск в марте!!! Да и в любое время года!!!!
Ждем и надеемся на встречу!!!

----------


## ovesil

Приветики всем! Вот и я добралась до темки "Кто мы". Читаю о каждом из вас и думаю, ну надо же какие люди есть -ТАЛАНТИЩА! И что самое главное - сколько здесь на форуме таких людей! Я прямо подсела на форум, чес.слово. Читаю, читаю и читаю. Восторг неописуемый. "Одноклассники" в подмётки не годятся.
Ну ладно о себе маненько напишу, а то я отвлеклась.
Зовут меня Ольга. Мне 33 года. "Звездить" как и многие из вас начала в д/саду, то снегурочка, то Осень, то ещё кто-то. Потом конечно школа, как активной пионерке приходилось вести кучу школьных  мероприятий. Музыкалка, фортепиано и аккордеон тоже были в моей жизни, а ещё любимый хор! В 1993 году закончила школу и завуч тут же позвонила мне домой и предложила устроиться в школу вожатой, я тогда поступила на вечернее отделение и в принципе целый день бездельничала дома, потому и согласилась. Так я оказалась в школе снова, а раз оказалась в роли вожатой, то вот тут и начались "праздники для детей и их родителей, для учителей и пенсионеров". А потом пригласили работать в загородный лагерь и снова праздники, праздники... Сейчас я работаю в лицее социальным педагогом и организатором досуга. В общей сложности я стараюсь дарить людям праздники 15 лет. Ну а тамадить начала совсем недавно, чисто случайно. провела юбилей знакомым 3 года  назад, и потом понеслось... свадьбы, юбилеи, корпоративы, детские праздники... Опыт у меня не такой уж и большой я провела всего 63 свадьбы, 54 юбилея, 12 детских праздников (день рожденья), 22 корпоративные вечеринки, 15 выпускных в роли ведущей торжественной части, 3 выпускных вечера в роли тамады на  банкете. Всё это мне безумно нравится. Единственный недостаток у профессии ТАМАДА (моё мнение) - то что выходные я  с семьёй провожу редко.  Живу, кстати, я в Башкортостане. У меня любимый муж, сынулечка -10 лет и дочечка-3годика.  Спасибо, что выслушали. Целоваю всех вас!  :Oj:

----------


## ovesil

Приветики всем! Вот и я добралась до темки "Кто мы". Читаю о каждом из вас и думаю, ну надо же какие люди есть -ТАЛАНТИЩА! И что самое главное - сколько здесь на форуме таких людей! Я прямо подсела на форум, чес.слово. Читаю, читаю и читаю. Восторг неописуемый. "Одноклассники" в подмётки не годятся.
Ну ладно о себе маненько напишу, а то я отвлеклась.
Зовут меня Ольга. Мне 33 года. "Звездить" как и многие из вас начала в д/саду, то снегурочка, то Осень, то ещё кто-то. Потом конечно школа, как активной пионерке приходилось вести кучу школьных  мероприятий. Музыкалка, фортепиано и аккордеон тоже были в моей жизни, а ещё любимый хор! В 1993 году закончила школу и завуч тут же позвонила мне домой и предложила устроиться в школу вожатой, я тогда поступила на вечернее отделение и в принципе целый день бездельничала дома, потому и согласилась. Так я оказалась в школе снова, а раз оказалась в роли вожатой, то вот тут и начались "праздники для детей и их родителей, для учителей и пенсионеров". А потом пригласили работать в загородный лагерь и снова праздники, праздники... Сейчас я работаю в лицее социальным педагогом и организатором досуга. В общей сложности я стараюсь дарить людям праздники 15 лет. Ну а тамадить начала совсем недавно, чисто случайно. провела юбилей знакомым 3 года  назад, и потом понеслось... свадьбы, юбилеи, корпоративы, детские праздники... Опыт у меня не такой уж и большой я провела всего 63 свадьбы, 54 юбилея, 12 детских праздников (день рожденья), 22 корпоративные вечеринки, 15 выпускных в роли ведущей торжественной части, 3 выпускных вечера в роли тамады на  банкете. Всё это мне безумно нравится. Единственный недостаток у профессии ТАМАДА (моё мнение) - то что выходные я  с семьёй провожу редко.  Живу, кстати, я в Башкортостане. У меня любимый муж, сынулечка -10 лет и дочечка-3годика.  Спасибо, что выслушали. Целоваю всех вас!  :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 3 часа 32 минуты*
ой, я нечаянно 2 раза отправила, а как убрать теперь одно сообщение не знаю:frown:

----------


## koluchka

> Ильич,
>  я от тебя хирею! ну как написал!!! Как написал!!!!!


Эт точно! Просто умора!

----------


## Katjatja

> Кладезь - это наш тотем. Все знают, что она есть, но никто не знает где.
> :biggrin:
> 
> Удачи!


прямо "закрома родины" какие то получились.:smile:

----------


## Анжелла

СВетлана и Оленька! Заходите и не бойтесь! У нас тут не кусаются( только иногда). Осваивайтесь, не бойтесь высказывать свое мнение... если что то непонятно спрашивайте и вам ответят. Можете обращаться так же в личку, все адреса в подписях... Добро пожаловать! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## swinging

> У нас тут не кусаются( только иногда).


В каком это смысле? В смысле только иногда не кусаются? 
 :Vah: 

Удачи!

----------


## Анжелла

> В каком это смысле? В смысле только иногда не кусаются?


Вот я про это и говорю... Иногда кусаются...:biggrin:

----------


## GilyMari

> Приветики всем! Вот и я добралась до темки "Кто мы". Читаю о каждом из вас и думаю, ну надо же какие люди есть -ТАЛАНТИЩА! И что самое главное - сколько здесь на форуме таких людей! Я прямо подсела на форум, чес.слово. Читаю, читаю и читаю. Восторг неописуемый. "Одноклассники" в подмётки не годятся.
> Ну ладно о себе маненько напишу, а то я отвлеклась.
> Зовут меня Ольга. Мне 33 года. "Звездить" как и многие из вас начала в д/саду, то снегурочка, то Осень, то ещё кто-то. Потом конечно школа, как активной пионерке приходилось вести кучу школьных  мероприятий. Музыкалка, фортепиано и аккордеон тоже были в моей жизни, а ещё любимый хор! В 1993 году закончила школу и завуч тут же позвонила мне домой и предложила устроиться в школу вожатой, я тогда поступила на вечернее отделение и в принципе целый день бездельничала дома, потому и согласилась. Так я оказалась в школе снова, а раз оказалась в роли вожатой, то вот тут и начались "праздники для детей и их родителей, для учителей и пенсионеров". А потом пригласили работать в загородный лагерь и снова праздники, праздники... Сейчас я работаю в лицее социальным педагогом и организатором досуга. В общей сложности я стараюсь дарить людям праздники 15 лет. Ну а тамадить начала совсем недавно, чисто случайно. провела юбилей знакомым 3 года  назад, и потом понеслось... свадьбы, юбилеи, корпоративы, детские праздники... Опыт у меня не такой уж и большой я провела всего 63 свадьбы, 54 юбилея, 12 детских праздников (день рожденья), 22 корпоративные вечеринки, 15 выпускных в роли ведущей торжественной части, 3 выпускных вечера в роли тамады на  банкете. Всё это мне безумно нравится. Единственный недостаток у профессии ТАМАДА (моё мнение) - то что выходные я  с семьёй провожу редко.  Живу, кстати, я в Башкортостане. У меня любимый муж, сынулечка -10 лет и дочечка-3годика.  Спасибо, что выслушали. Целоваю всех вас! 
> 
> *Добавлено через 3 часа 32 минуты*
> ой, я нечаянно 2 раза отправила, а как убрать теперь одно сообщение не знаю:frown:


Да , к сожалению, наши семьи обделены иногда нашим  вниманием. Я работаю в  сфере культуры и все праздники провожу на работе, а выходные ТАМАДЮ. У меня тоже двое маленьких детей, но я без своей работы просто ПРОПАДУ!!! Надеюсь на понимание моих близких… ну хоть немножечко, родные вы мои!!!

----------


## Tatjana

Наконец-то и я туточки! Прошу прощения у всех, всех, всех, что так поздно сюда объявилася! Не хорошо :Oj: , знаю, но лучше поздно, чем никогда!
   Я так понимаю, что надо о себе немножко рассказать, так сказать поближе познакомиться?
   Ну тогда начну с того, что в школе никогда не выполняла домашнего задания, так как на это у меня не было времени:biggrin: - какая школа, когда тут Дом культуры, музыкалка, да ещё и столько интересных кружков художественной самодеятельности. Вот так я и докатилась до 11 класса, а там?... ЛУЧШИЕ ГОДЫ МОЕЙ ЖИЗНИ - студенчество в Алтайском государственном институте искусств и культуры (сейчас это филиал Московской академии культуры, если не ошибаюсь - данные из инета).
Алтайцы - земляки! ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ!!! Я знаю, что вы здесь!
Чёт я расписалась, если короче - я с рождения была культработником.
В России успела немножко попутешествовать (была офицерской женой), некоторое время жила на Кавказе, в Махачкале - чудесный город! Успела поработать в Ставропольском крае, С.Дивное, потом меня судьба закинула в Калининградскую область, г.Гвардейск, где моя карьера успешно поползла вверх. Работала в РДК, пела в кабаке(где посчастливилось отработать совместный концерт с юмористом Кареном Аванесяном), вела свадьбы, юбилеи, в 2001 году даже первое место заняла в областном конкурсе эстрадных вокалистов "Надежда". Как у многих из нас конечно всё начиналось постепенно, но дошло до того, что приходилось по две двухдневные свадьбы проводить в течение трёх дней. Тут-то мой первый брак и рухнул, за что я его и называю БРАКОМ, ну не выдержал мой экс-манн. Его раздражал мой заработок, который превышал его во много раз, бесили люди, которые просто здоровались со мной в городе, ну и ревность:mad:, на которую я совершенно не давала никакого повода. Ну да ладно:smile:, всё в прошлом, сейчас живу здесь, в Германии, веду свадьбы, юбилеи и все остальные русскоязычные празднования, костюмы для торжеств шью сама, реквизит тоже сама мастерю, ну и конечно же пою, это у меня не отнять ни за что. Если кому интересно имеем сайт. У меня семья: супруг - профессиональный музыкант и композитор, двое деток: мальчик и девочка. Мой сын, которому исполнилось 9 дней назад 9 лет, приятно меня удивил - перед празднованием его именин, он составил план проведения и целую программу - игр, поедания всех вкусностей и распаковывания подарков. Дочь очень любит танцевать и петь, прям как я в детстве!!!:biggrin:  Вот, поколение растёт, и не простое, не успею оглянуться, а уж и свадебки вместе будем вести. Дай-то Бог, хорошо, когда у кого-то есть работа, а когда эта работа ещё и любимым делом является, то вообще просто превосходно!
Вообще, всё то, что я делаю, работой назвать не могу. НУ НЕ РАБОТАЮТ ТАК ЛЮДИ.  Если бы я была бы даже педагогом, я бы никогда себя не отдавала настолько всю работе. 
   Очень я люблю своё любимое занятие, очень люблю наш форум, вот только времени немножечко не хватает для общения!
   Спасибо всем, кто здесь есть! С вами моё любимое дело стала вдвойне любимей!!!:smile: Благодаря вам в голову столько идей приходит, которые я, конечно, же выкладываю на форум, что и впредь обещаю делать!!!:smile:
   Вот вроде бы всё. А может я слишком много написала? :Oj:

----------


## shoymama

> НУ НЕ РАБОТАЮТ ТАК ЛЮДИ.  Если бы я была бы даже педагогом, я бы никогда себя не отдавала настолько всю работе.


А я полностью согласна! Это не работа, а творчество!
(Мой последний начальник - я у него была завучем, говорил:"Труд - от слова трудно!")
 Так давайте не работать, не трудиться, а *ТВОРИТЬ*!

----------


## Анжелла

> Вот вроде бы всё. А может я слишком много написала?


НЕа, нормально... :flower:

----------


## Курица

> (Мой последний начальник -* я у него была завучем*, говорил:"Труд - от слова трудно!")


Оль, а я еще иподумала...и шшшшто это я в эту самую Шоу-маму..."такой влюбленный"(с)-по постам пробежалась-глянула-зацепила-оценила-прикинула-наааааааааша...
А мы еще и коллеги двойные- завучество и "тамадиЗЬМ". Только не говори, что еще и филологиня:redface:-слишком совпадений много будет...:wink:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Очень я люблю своё любимое занятие, очень люблю наш форум, вот только времени немножечко не хватает для общения!


А кому сейчас легко, дорогая тезка????:wink:Вот мы с девчонками попробовали спать ложиться три дня в 6-7-8 утра- и ничего...Палата № 6- отдыхает...
А если честно- как здорово, что за время Тамадинного праздника у нас появилось столько хороших новеньких девочек....Жаль, мальчиков Бог не посал...Ну да ладно- самое приятное-ожидание!

----------


## ovesil

> :"Труд - от слова трудно!")
> Так давайте не работать, не трудиться, а ТВОРИТЬ!


прикольненькое высказывание, надо бы запомнить! :Ok:

----------


## Запах Дождя

> Выяснила для себя, что боюсь людей и кажеться всего боюсь.....В субботу планирую отработать свадьбу, но что и как у меня будет еще не представляю....
> Так что сижу , читаю , вдохновляюсь и настраиваюсь на положительный результат


Александра, отставить боязнь :) Если что, всегда рада помочь ;)

----------


## rjdima

Здравствуйте, товарищи!!! Первая свадьба в моей рабочей жизни состоялась в1986 году, я занимался в театральной студии, а по вечерам "крутил дискотеки". А дальше закружилось, понеслось. В армии был руководителем ВИА в клубе (Жуковский, Московская обл.). Первая свадьба, на которой я работал, как тамада, состоялась в1990 году. Я заработал аж 10 долларов!!! А свидетель за невесту отдал 200. Вот так запомнилось. С тех пор в этом жестком бизнесе. По совместительству режиссер и сценарист "самодеятельного" театра в ДК. Закончил Акамедию культуры, работал массовиком и всем кем придется в нашей великой культуре.Харьковские коллеги вывели меня неразумного на этот сайт, и я понял, что пропал, когда увидел темы. Меня интересует абсолютно все: от техники до поэзии. Если когда что и напишу, только после прочтения всего, а может сразу в колею. Да, и примите мои поздравления, товарищи!!!

----------


## Курица

> Да, и примите мои поздравления, товарищи!!!


...с международным Днем Водки???? :053:

----------


## rjdima

Ожидал такого. Нет, с еще одним днем прожитым в нашей стране!!! Ура, товарищи!!!

----------


## Курица

> Ожидал такого. Нет, с еще одним днем прожитым в нашей стране!!! Ура, товарищи!!!


Дима! С прожитым днем тебя!!!!Днем, прожитым в нашей стране!

[IMG]http://*********ru/409557m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Запах Дождя

> Ожидал такого. Нет, с еще одним днем прожитым в нашей стране!!! Ура, товарищи!!!


Дима, и ты здесь :)))) Ничего, что на "ты"? :) Воот, здесь будем без запретов и привелегий делиться ;)

----------


## Анжелла

> Да, и примите мои поздравления, товарищи!!!


Заходи, Дмитрий! Ато тут уж наша Таня громко плчет, что мужчин прямо у нас мало, а сейчас надеюсь она порадовалась... :Aga:

----------


## Сильва

Всем вновь прибывшим - большой привет! Света, Оля, располагайтесь!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Дмитрий -  :Pivo:  Будем в феврале знакомиться в реале? Там у Оксаны-БОС встреча пунктиром наметилась, Лана, вводи Диму в курс дела... (тема "Место встречи изменить нельзя-2) :smile:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Нет, с еще одним днем прожитым в нашей стране!!! Ура, товарищи!!!


В какой это интересно? Так Вы ещё там, батенька?  :Vah: 


         [IMG]http://*********ru/426985.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## jevgenijs2007

Доброго дня и прекрасного настроения всем участникам и обитателям здешних мест. Я как здесь говорят НОВИЧОК и ещё совсем зелёный :smile: . По всем приметам в этой темке можно рассказать о себе и влиться в ваш дружный коллектив. Конечно с вашего позволения. Меня зовут Женя. Я из маленькой прибалтийской страны под странным названием Латвия. Я уверен что о существовании таковой многие даже не слышали. Живу в городе Даугавпилс. Мы с супругой проводим различные торжества, работаем в паре. Может нам так легче, а может интереснее, а может и здорово что мы всегда и везде вместе. Проведением торжеств занялись совсем недавно. Но начну с самого начала. Еще давно в школе как то предложили заниматься в театральном кружке. Маленькие роли но как приятно. Потом училище где под ободрение всех кому ничего не хотелось делать выбрали массовиком затейником. В последствии организация вечеров и дискотек. И настало время когда начались свадьбы.  Так получилось что пришлось организовать свою собственную свадьбу 13 лет назад. Хотелось что то особенное ( правда мне так казалось теперь я знаю что било всё как у всех )  а все занятые такие. Вот мы с моей будущей супругой и решили сделать себе праздник. Многие из родственников до сих пор его вспоминают с удовольствием. Потом родился сын, которому сейчас почти 13 лет и я им горжусь. Да кстати моего сына зовут Константин , а супругу Любовь. Так что любовь со мной теперь по жизни рядом.:smile: Потом были свадьбы и дни рождения друзей родственников. И вот около трёх лет назад мы с супругой решили заниматься торжествами серьёзно.
Пока конечно большого опыта нет , но мы учимся и работаем над собой. В год получается в среднем пока не боле 30 торжеств. Клиенты за частую говорят что очень довольны и реально благодарят. Но иногда остаётся осадок не до конца выполненной работы. Ну вот я о себе немного и накалякал. Спасибо вам всем за вашу работу и всё что здесь происходит. Это кладез знаний для таких как мы. Надеюсь и мы сможем внести свою лепту в это великое дело. Заранее благодарен за тёплый приём в вашу дружную компанию. _Евгений из маленькой прибалтийской страны._

----------


## Анатольевна

> Я из маленькой прибалтийской страны под странным названием Латвия. Я уверен что о существовании таковой многие даже не слышали.


:eek:Ничего себе, Женя, ты бы хоть смайлик смеющийся после этой фразы поставил! :smile:По твоей логике я должна считать, что и ты не слышал о такой стране, как Казахстан?:wink:Хотя... Мало ли...:smile:

По крайней мере, ещё со времён СССР мы знали: 15 республик - 15 сестёр! Я уверена, что и молодёжь(по возрасту) наша форумская тоже всесторонне развита, и если даже не покажет на карте точное местонахождение Латвии, то о существовании такой страны точно знает!  :Aga: 

Так что добро пожаловать, вливайся, и приобретёшь друзей практически со всего мира! :flower:

----------


## rjdima

[QUOTE=Ksana tenlark;2207231]В какой это интересно? Так Вы ещё там, батенька?  :Vah: 


        Да, я все в той же великой державе, в которой принимал присягу, и которая дала мне БЕСПЛАТНОЕ и качественное образование. Пусть это уже не модно или старомодно, как хотите, но мне кажется, именно этот сайт, является подтверждением моих слов. "Москва-столица нашей Родины" (из школьного учебника).

----------


## optimistka17

> НОВИЧОК и ещё совсем зелёный


Женя! *Зелень* у нас на Форуме любят в любом виде... :biggrin:Заходи, располагайся, осваивайся... :Aga:

----------


## Курица

*rjdima*,
сходи, пожалуйста, по этой ссылочке- тебе должно быть интересно. Ты абсолютно прав-все мы родом ОТТУДА!!! :Aga: 
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=70108

----------


## Сильва

*jevgenijs2007*,
 А здесь есть немало ведущих из вашей уютной и близкой страны...

----------


## Анжелла

> Я как здесь говорят НОВИЧОК и ещё совсем зелёный  .


Женя! Надеемся, что у нас ты покраснеешь... :Ok:

----------


## skomorox

*Анжелла*,



> Женя! Надеемся, что у нас ты покраснеешь...


Вовка до сих пор не краснеет!:biggrin: :Ha:

----------


## jevgenijs2007

Инесса спасибо большое за то что вы сказали. Я рад что о нс знают. И ми вас знаем. Просто у меня была история. Мне пришлось. Немного покататься за рубеж и когда я там говорил кто я и откуда многии даже понятие не имели о том что есть такая страна. Поэтому я так и написал. Спасибо за тёплые слова.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Женя! *Зелень* у нас на Форуме любят в любом виде... :biggrin:Заходи, располагайся, осваивайся...


Спасибо за тёплые слова. Приятно чувствовать когда тебе рады. Мне ещё здесь надо многое понять но я постараюсь. Обещаю быть смышлёным и хорошим:biggrin:

----------


## Анатольевна

> Да, я все в той же великой державе, в которой принимал присягу, и которая дала мне БЕСПЛАТНОЕ и качественное образование.


Вай, Дима, золотые слова!!! Присягу, правда, не принимала... Зато, помимо образования, были ещё и счастливые детство и юность!
Как правильно поёт гражданин Газманов:"Я рождён в Советском Союзе, сделан я в СССР!"
Это не значит, что мы отрицаем всё новое и современное...

----------


## Анжелла

> Вовка до сих пор не краснеет!


Ирина! Мы с Татьяной для него ремни уже приготовили, думаю, что факт его зеленности скоро исправим... Ой бойся ВОвчик!:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> Ирина! Мы с Татьяной для него ремни уже приготовили, думаю, что факт его зеленности скоро исправим... Ой бойся ВОвчик!


ПУГАЕМ Вовку, который ремня не испугался:
*РОЗГИ	
*
Розги - это пучок связанных гибких прутьев ( 2-6 шт, длиной от 60см. до 1 метра). Если Вы по прежнему не представляете себе что же такое розги представьте метлу которой иногда пользуются дворники. То чем они  метут и есть несколько пучков розг собранных вместе. Розги бывают березовые, ивовые, рябиновые или из орешника. Традиционно лучшими розгами считаются березовые. Они лучше всего сочетают в себе такие факторы как гибкость/жесткость/ломкость. 

*Для наказаний принято использовать именно розги* (пучок), а не розгу (прут) - т.к. распределенный по нескольким прутьям удар уменьшает свою силу, становится менее травматичным, предохраняет кожу от преждевременного просекания, что в свою очередь позволяет нанести большее количество ударов и увеличить время наказания.
ДОСТОИНСТВА - дешевизна, легкость в  заготовке и применении, не просекает кожу даже при долгом использовании, хороший болевой эффект;
НЕДОСТАТКИ    - недолговечность, некоторые сложности при изготовлении.

----------


## Анжелла

Ой, Татьяна! А не жестоки ли мы? А то ведь глаза у нас такие добрые добрые....:rolleyes:, а вот мысли злые... :Aga:

----------


## skomorox

*Анжелла*,



> для него ремни уже приготовили, думаю, что факт его зеленности скоро исправим


Я уже представляю, как он одной, не очень важной  частью тела, наконец-то покраснеет!:biggrin:

----------


## Анжелла

> Я уже представляю, как он одной, не очень важной частью тела, наконец-то покраснеет!


НЕ, ИРина! Я уже не хочу! У меня такое воображение сильное... Я его уже пожалела и поэтому в бичевании Вовки не буду принимать я участие...:wink:

----------


## skomorox

> в бичевании Вовки не буду принимать я участие...


А кто ж бъёт-то?:eek: Ремни-то - виртуальные!:biggrin: Мы их лучше., Вовке подарим, для поддержания штанов и напоминание о.............:biggrin:

----------


## Ильич

> Я вот думаю, а может нам и Сибирскую Тамадею устроить???
> Вдруг кому-то экзотики нашей захочется???!!!


Обязательно устройте! Будет у нас и в сибири свой приход в урочный день, в урочный час. главное чтоб не однажды, главное что б каждый год!

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
*rjdima*,
Приветствую  тебя брат! 
Вот и мужик появился!
И стаж у него как у меня.... с 1990 го....

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
*jevgenijs2007*,
Вот еще мужик!
Привет брат!

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*



> "Москва-столица нашей Родины" (из школьного учебника).


Киев, батенька..... Киев для Харьковчанина столица.....  А Москва она одна такая столица всех русских, гдеб они не жили......

----------


## ELA1

> Киев, батенька..... Киев для Харьковчанина столица.....  А Москва она одна такая столица всех русских, гдеб они не жили......


 :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## rjdima

Киев, батенька..... Киев для Харьковчанина столица.....  А Москва она одна такая столица всех русских, гдеб они не жили......[/QUOTE]


Столицею зовется град,
Который в жизни значит много,
Которому ты прошлым рад
В котором шли твои дороги.
Судьба твоя, судьба страны
Похожи, в сущности, немало,
Столичный град в себе хранит
Ушедшее, что явью стало.
Варшава, Киев, Минск, Баку,
Достойны творчества мазка,
Любой любить я град могу.
Столица для меня-Москва!!!

----------


## shoymama

> *Анжелла*,
> 
> 
> Вовка до сих пор не краснеет!:biggrin:


Девы, так мы что, зеленого мальца за точто он не краснеет будем лупасить до посинения?
Предлагаю более гуманный способ -  *КЛИЗМУ*, но зато *ДВУХВЕДЕРНУЮ!*

----------


## Курица

> Девы, так мы что, зеленого мальца за точто он не краснеет будем лупасить до посинения?
> Предлагаю более гуманный способ -  КЛИЗМУ, но зато ДВУХВЕДЕРНУЮ!


Ой, да кто его лупасить-то собиралсссиии???Это ж пугалка такааааааааааааааа, пидагагитьский приемчииик! А вы-грудью на защиту с Анжеллой встали, Оль, ну, не делайте из наз извергов-то...Вофффке самому приятно будет...Типа садо-мазо... А вот клизЬмы- не думаю, что он им обрадываетЦЦА...:wink:

----------


## skomorox

*shoymama*,



> Предлагаю более гуманный способ - КЛИЗМУ, но зато ДВУХВЕДЕРНУЮ!


малец не выдержит, не добежит!

----------


## shoymama

Коль провинился ты, Вован, 
Тут акции нужны
Ну, а поскольку ты неправ –
Снимай, дружок, штаны

Вид казни выбрав предварительно, 
Мы сообщим Вам дополнительно!

( а пока ходи без штанов!) [img]http://s.******info/41d689c96c175f4a300f52f84b214068.gif[/img]

----------


## ELA1

*Ильич*,
*rjdima*,

http://rutube.ru/tracks/1298078.html...7b7a3a8ebb549c

----------


## rjdima

*ELA1*,
 Спасибо!!! Да мы даже и не спорили

----------


## Анжелла

Давайте не будем мучать Вовку... Он исправится... НЕ надо ему клизму...Это очень может ранить его юношескую психику...:rolleyes:

----------


## shoymama

Фигли! До него не доходит! Он и на Тамаде-плюс хулиганит!

----------


## Donald

> Приветствую  тебя брат! 
> Вот и мужик появился!


  :eek:  :Tu:  :cool:

----------


## БОС

*Donald*,
 Ильич имел ввиду- что ЕЩЕ один появился!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Приветствую тебя брат! 
> Вот и мужик появился!


*Ильич*,
 Я знаю твоё чувство юмора, поэтому говорю: *То, что написано ниже-это шутка!*
Увидев твоё восклицание, в голову приходит: "А раньше ты был здесь как козёл в огороде..."  :biggrin:

(Чтоб ты не "взвился", объясняю. Это означает, что раньше ты был один среди женщин, и не более того.  :Aga: )

----------


## Анжелла

> Фигли! До него не доходит! Он и на Тамаде-плюс хулиганит!


Оля! ТОгда надо его все же наказать, а то что о нас подумают на Тамаде+...:frown:

----------


## shoymama

Что подумают? Я на Тамаде+ модератор. Если здесь его не выпорю, то там вообще забаню!!![img]http://s4.******info/192b481a956950922acec7c01aeb231d.gif[/img]

----------


## skomorox

*shoymama*,

пацаны! Не стреляйте друг в друга......:biggrin:

----------


## shoymama

Не, я добрая!!!
А малой всех достал!

----------


## Шапокляк

> А малой всех достал!


Так, сейчас мы с Пупсиком подтянемся, а также Володина мама приемная, не дадим в обиду любимчика! 
Чем бы дитя не тешилось, только бы не....... вешалось!:biggrin: 
Милочка не трогать!!!:mad:

----------


## Мемфивосфей

Меня зовут Светлана,мне 51 год. Случилось так, что материалы на свадьбу сына пришлось подбирать самой, проводили свидетели. Потом попросили друзья и так 4 раза. В апреле опять свадьба,отказать не могла, но и материал весь перетасован, т.к. гости из свадьбы в свадьбу перетекают! В интернете ничего нового не нашла. Как-то попала к Вам и вот кое-что пригодится, но, к сожалению у меня нет свежего для вас!

----------


## skomorox

*Мемфивосфей*,



> но, к сожалению у меня нет свежего для вас!


ну и не надо! Хорошо уже - что ты захотела познакомиться со всеми! А материал нужный - здесь найдёшь.

----------


## KAlinchik

Пополнившие наши ряды мальчики и девочки!
я тут некоторое время отсутствовала в этой темке( да и не только в ней:wink:), но появившись, перечитала всю тему и с вами познакомилась!
очень рада видеть вас!Вливайтесь в нашу компашку:мы вам рады! :Ok:

----------


## Ильич

> Увидев твоё восклицание, в голову приходит: "А раньше ты был здесь как козёл в огороде..."


Много нашего брата приходило в этот огород, но местные козы такие бодливые что задержались здесь только единицы .....  Я пока еще держусь... Аза козла... ты дальше знаешь.....

----------


## naatta

> Если здесь его не выпорю, то там вообще забаню!!!


Да отстаньте вы от пацаненка!!! :Aga: 
Ничего такого криминального для поповыпарывания он не сделал!!!!!:biggrin:
Просто он молодой и непосредственный!!! :Aga:

----------


## shoymama

> Просто он молодой и непосредственный!!!


Он молодой и невоспитанный. На "Тамаде+" только появился, а сразу успел двоих обидеть. Ему же не 5 лет!
"Даже говоря то, что думаешь, думай, что говоришь!" - не знаю, чье.

----------


## Donald

> Он молодой и невоспитанный. На "Тамаде+" только появился, а сразу успел двоих обидеть. Ему же не 5 лет!
> "Даже говоря то, что думаешь, думай, что говоришь!" - не знаю, чье.


Золотые слова, Шоумамочка!  :Ok:  
Дык чо? Мысль то крутится в голове?

С "боем" взяли город Брянск - город весь прошли,
И последней улицы название прочли.
А название такое, право слово, боевое:
Тамадейская улица по городу идёт!
Значит нам туда дорога, значит нам туда дорога, 
Тамадейская улица в марте в Новосиб ведёт! (По мотивам произведений Л.Утёсова)

----------


## Сильва

*Мемфивосфей*,
 Ещё одна Светлана! :biggrin: Привет, читай, осваивайся, по ходу и мысли разные придут...

----------


## shoymama

Donald, а мы ведь с тобой в похожих ХУРЯЖКАХ!!!
И мысли под ними - тоже!
[img]http://s5.******info/f50aa9ab4695fd26b9c6dee65a8a8064.gif[/img]

----------


## naatta

> Он молодой и невоспитанный. На "Тамаде+" только появился, а сразу успел двоих обидеть. Ему же не 5 лет!


Если там кого-то успел обидеть - то просто идиот!!! :Aga: 
А у нас сильного криминала пока просто не заметила!!!:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> А у нас сильного криминала пока просто не заметила!!!


 У нас -это *сын полка*... Его все равно любят и всё прощают...:smile:
 Подрастет,- наберётся ума- разума.

----------


## larisa d

Дорогие девочки! Я в восторге! Зарегистрировалась дня три назад и открыв рот все это время читала!!! Какие вы умнички и ТАЛАНТЫ! Я не професионал, я любитель. Мне нравится проводить вечеринки на работе по случаю праздников, юбилеев и т.п. Ходила в библиотеку, в интернет, что-то находила, что-то придумывала сама. Но то, что я вижу здесь... Восторг!Простите, что повторяюсь- полный ВОСТОРГ!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Ильич*,



> Аза козла... ты дальше знаешь.....


Я тобой восхищаюсь...Характер!!! Твоя аватарка  :Ok:  в этом ты весь!  :Aga: 




> У нас -это сын полка... Его все равно любят и всё прощают...
> Подрастет,- наберётся ума- разума.


 :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:

----------


## Анжелла

> Дорогие девочки! Я в восторге!


У нас еще есть мальчики!... :Ok:

----------


## Мемфивосфей

Скоморох, действительно я ещё плохо ориентируюсь и осваиваюсь на ходу. Уважаемые форумчане,просмотрела весь материал, спасибо за Вашу щедрость, что Вы такие "скорые на слышанье" и "скорые на ответ". Мне ни о чём не пришлось Вас просить- я всё нашла. Позже, когда научусь пользоваться свободно, попрошу минусовки. Очень радует, что в основном своем числе Вы - интеллегентные люди.
Не сочтите за лесть.

----------


## Анжелла

> Уважаемые форумчане,просмотрела весь материал,


Да ну!!!:wink: А я за 4 месяца вообще о многих темах даже и не слышала и даже не успела посмотреть даже одним глазком... :Aga:  За пару дней нереально. Так что желаю УДАЧИ! :flower:

----------


## iulcha

Здравствуйте все! Давайте познакомимся! Зовут меня Юля. Родилась и выросла в г.Гае, Оренбургской области. Окончила пед.колледж, затем пед.институт, вышла замуж, родила сына и жила как многие, ничего не видя вокруг, кроме работы и дома. Но всегда что-то внутри говорило, что не это мое призвание. Хотелось движения, праздника. Мысль стать ТАМАДОЙ выращивала в себе не один год, но все никак не решалась. Да и у нас в городе все ведущие работают со своей командой: тамада, музыка, видео. Все решилось совершенно неожиданно... Однажды, просто капая картошку на огороде с мужем и свекром, завела разговор на эту тему, а они только посмеялись, типа: "О, не сидится тебе на месте, вечно что- нибудь придумываешь!" И я решила, что докажу всем, что смогу и они признают, что зря не верили в меня. Купила аппаратуру, видеокамеру, несмотря на ворчание мужа, что деньги на ветер выбрасываю, а аппаратура так и будет в гараже пылиться, и попробовала. Сначала просто у знакомых сняла свадьбу и смонтировала. Потом у соседа провела свадьбу, усадив мужа за микшерский пульт. Теперь уже 3 года работаем всей семьей: я-Тамада, муж-DJ, сестра-видеооператор. Больше никто не сомневается в моих силах и все рады, что я не остановилась перед трудностями и их с собой увлекла. Теперь у нас "семейный подряд"

----------


## Donald

> Теперь уже 3 года работаем всей семьей: я-Тамада, муж-DJ, сестра-видеооператор.


ЗДОРОВО! Классно! Великолепный пример для многих!  :Ok:

----------


## Сильва

*iulcha*,
 Привет, Юля! Осваивайся, и поставь в подпись имя, чтоб общаться легче было...  :flower:

----------


## lenakaz

Привет, меня зовут Елена,  очень нравиться ваш сайт, я просто в полном восторге, какие вы здесь все молодцы. Я не тамада, а просто люблю делать праздники своим близким, через ваш сайт я уже многому научилась. Живу я в г. Тихвине. Спасибо что вы есть! :Ok:

----------


## manja

> Привет, меня зовут Елена, очень нравиться ваш сайт, я просто в полном восторге, какие вы здесь все молодцы. Я не тамада, а просто люблю делать праздники своим близким, через ваш сайт я уже многому научилась. Живу я в г. Тихвине. Спасибо что вы есть!


ну вот.... очень важно любить то что делаешь.... Молодчина что зашла... ПРоходи.... спрашивай... здесь каждому рады....

----------


## koluchka

> Теперь у нас "семейный подряд"


 у меня тоже семейный подряд с некоторых пор. Мой музыкант решил с этим делом завязать, и пришлось мне самой аппаратуру покупать. А за диджея теперь мой муж. Правда он еще не опытный, но, надеюсь, освоится.

----------


## jevgenijs2007

> Обязательно устройте! Будет у нас и в сибири свой приход в урочный день, в урочный час. главное чтоб не однажды, главное что б каждый год!
> 
> *Добавлено через 16 минут*
> *rjdima*,
> Приветствую  тебя брат! 
> Вот и мужик появился!
> И стаж у него как у меня.... с 1990 го....
> 
> *Добавлено через 19 минут*
> ...


И вам всего наилучшего. Всегда приятно когда так принимают. Я конешно здесь гость не частый вертимся крутимся . но всегда с удовльствием пообщаюсь и поделюсь пусть не богатым  но пока какой есть.

----------


## iulcha

Спасибо за теплый прием! Мне очень нравится теплота, с которой  практически все общаются на Вашем сайте.Я здесь недавно, но чувствую себя, "как дома". :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 15 минут*



> А за диджея теперь мой муж. Правда он еще не опытный, но, надеюсь, освоится.


Конечно освоится. Мой муж тоже сначала не знал, с какой стороны к микшеру подойти, а сейчас УЖЕ микрофон настраивает под каждый голос. И медведя учат на велосипеде ездить, а уж человек на что способен.......

----------


## VALUSHA

Доброго Вам здравия! как я попала на Ваш сайт...это загадка))))))) я в компе -дуб... но мне очень понравилась Ваша работа!!!!! и очень обидно когда народ обижает другого( ну скачал материал...он тебе помог-так скажи Всем СПОСИБО!!!!!!!!!! зачем устраиват разборки((((((( я пока не зарегилась... только и сидела на сайте..да читала и восхищалась! а когда что-то взял.. да и обхаил-это УЖАСНО(((((((( не обращайте внимания! Ваш труд-ВОСХИЩЕНИЕ!!!!!!!!!!! творите и будьте на высоте! с восхищением Вами-Валентина.

----------


## KAlinchik

*VALUSHA*,
 Привет, Валюша! Ты откуда?

----------


## azu4ena

ПРИВЕТ ВСЕМ!Когда я писала пост о себе о многом не успела рассказать поэтому,тем кому интересно пройдите сюда

Там обо мнеподробнее!

А вообще ребята я прошу вас мне помочь,кому не лень проголосуйте здесь за меня!Я №60 

кто откликнулся, заранее большое СПАСИБО! :Aga:

----------


## Анжелла

> Доброго Вам здравия


Тебе тоже не болеть... :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 

*Добавлено через 35 секунд*



> А вообще ребята я прошу вас мне помочь,кому не лень проголосуйте здесь за меня!Я №60


Ссылка не работает. :Tu:

----------


## azu4ena

извините исправляю,ссылочка не скопировалась :Oj:  это *здесь*-под №60-

----------


## Анжелла

> извините исправляю,ссылочка не скопировалась это здесь-под №60-


Это уже другое дело... Мой голос 34.:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> Мой голос 34.


 А мой-35:smile:

----------


## koluchka

*azu4ena*,
а мой голос 39

----------


## orsia

*azu4ena*,
ну а мой - сороковой!

----------


## Leo Winski

Всем привет! :Ok: 
Меня зовут Лена, я живу в Ростове-на-Дону. Творчество в моей жизни давно и чувствую, что надолго. Ведущей работаю полтора года, по моему не плохо получается. Спасибо за ваше творчество!:biggrin:

----------


## Анжелла

> Меня зовут Лена, я живу в Ростове-на-Дону.


Леночка проходи! :flower:  Располагайся и чувствуй себя как дома...:biggrin:

----------


## Сильва

*Leo Winski*, Лен прибывает! Присоединяйся к общению, осваивайся!:smile:

----------


## Jonsonev

Всем привет! Прочитал многие душещипательные истории и решился тоже написать.
Меня зовут Евгений на форуме совсем недавно, мне 29 лет.
Со мной все случилось в 7 класссе различные школьные мероприятия дискотеки,пару раз проявил себя в роли диджея и понеслось .Я тогда помню даже на пластинках крутили дискотекиплавно перешли на катушки.В 11 классе стали играть в КВН , оказалось что могу и ведущим быть и членом команды. Н а первом курсе университета сколотили команду ,стали вести дискотеки да концерты не большие , так не заметно пролетели еще 5 лет. По оканчании университета у меня уже был приличный комплект аппаратуры.После универа устроился работать в дворец культуры звукооператором ,где и повстречал свою вторую половинку она на тот момент работала там организатором по методической работе , вела концерты . Потом как то случилось что нам знакомые предложили провести свадьбу мол у вас есть и аппаратура и вести можете .Прошло все на УРА  ! И так уже мы около 10 лет то свадьбы , то концерты,дни рождения ,форумы и т.д А вообще нам это очень нравится дарить людям добро,смех и радость.
Желаю всем творческих успехов !!!!!!

----------


## skomorox

*Jonsonev*,



> мне 29 лет





> После универа устроился работать в дворец





> И так уже мы около 10 лет то свадьбы


не скрывай свой истинный возраст! Мы простим твою старость!:biggrin:

----------


## Саня Кэп

Пермско-Германские шпионы сосчитали тебя,БЕРЕГИСЬ!!!!!:smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Jonsonev*,
 Привет, Женя!Распологайся у нас, мы мужчин любим,холим и лелеем: их у нас тут не так много,зато самые лучшие!

----------


## Саня Кэп

> *Jonsonev*,
>  Привет, Женя!Распологайся у нас, мы мужчин любим,холим и лелеем: их у нас тут не так много,зато самые лучшие!


ЭТО ПРАВДА!!!!ДОБРО ПОЖАЛОВАТЬ!!!Заходи,присаживайся :Pivo:

----------


## Сильва

*Jonsonev*,
 Привет! :flower:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Меня зовут Евгений на форуме совсем недавно, мне 29 лет.


Привет Евгений, в нашем мужском полку прибыло!!
Я сам новичек, 2 месяца и неделя на сайте. Юрий зовут, г.Ярославль, почти рядом от вас. 
Прием теплый, барышни добрые, мужики свои в доску. Удачи!!!



> не скрывай свой истинный возраст! Мы простим твою старость


Мое стариковское ворчание и юмор похоже простили!!!!

----------


## Шапокляк

> решился тоже написать.


КВНщики смелые люди. Я всегда это знала. Пермско-германских шпионов не бойся.:biggrin: Пиши ещё. КВН фореве! Тебе привет и кривет! :Pivo:

----------


## Анжелла

Ну что мужчину запугали?:wink: И возвраст посчитали, и полюбили, и приголубили, и на мужску полянку позвали..., что накинулись сразу?:rolleyes: Дайте человеку освоиться ..., ЗАПУГАЛИ.:biggrin:
Заходи Евгений! :Pivo:  Мы не страшные...kuku

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Заходи Евгений! Мы не страшные...


Женя они добрые!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

...здравствуйте!!! нет, говорю вам, ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ!!!!....
решила поведать ,как тамадой стать решила...
история не из коротких ,так что - любителям ПаруСтрок лучше пропустить сразу))
....как же долго я шла до этой 151 стр.))) 
  ведь я, как *Десяточка*, не сидела, а обшарила кусты)) и не 1,5мес.!!! 
Так узнать про вас больше хотелось:) 
Ведь не гоже идти к людям в друзья проситься абсолютно не зная их!!!
Поэтому сидела и знакомилась с Вами всеми, посредством ваших эссе 
/ и *Мэри Эл!*, - если бы часами - а то днями…коли не сутками!!!/, благо безлимит на компе, да муж неделю в командировке… 
Да и как не написать о себе, когда понимаешь, что я без вас не могу уже... что как родные вы мне стали... 
     когда я что-то провожу, я сродни *Элен* - мне лишь бы людям нравилось. Как*_Ветер намерения_* счастлива, когда этим занимаюсь, и, согласна, что каждый должен своим делом заниматься... А тип темпераметра один в один как у *Курица*, да и Овец я тоже) как *SONYA_07* я бывший рекламщик, как и januly была артисткой с д.с, и рада, что на форуме есть ведущие из Нск - *naatta, Медведик*:wink:...

  я-Олеся. мне 27. Родилась в Белгородской обл. 
Оттуда и родичи, и предки все. Но, когда-то родители поехали …«строить путь железный, а короче БАМ» и до 17лет прожила под Иркутском.
Мама всегда в почете – гл.экономист, гл. Бух и пр. 
Папа до пенсии крановщиком работал
первые перлы и исполнения музыкальные были в яслях.
 в 1,5года - "Муха Икатуха", это там ,где "...муха киком кисит, упиваиса, а зядей масит, ухимъЯИса..."
  также были концерты... гости за столом а Олеся в любимом "эстрадном костюме" - папины трусы в горох/я в одной штанине, вторая-шлейф/ и мамин, висящий где-то в районе коленок лифчик - залазит на катушку и во весь голос объявляет: 
 - выступает Олеся такая-то..., и давай..., песни, стихи..., и все с интонацией ,все серьезно, т.е. поклон после каждого номера, слезла, постояла ,залезла и заново - объявили-выступили...
 я просто валялась, когда в школе слушала папины записи со своими концертами...
В садике кем я только не была! особо приметилась всем как цыганочка, 
номер этот мы и на прощание с садиком делали ,
и на прощание с нач. классом, и пришлось вспоминать на выпускной 11класса.
как-то так вышло, что в начале школьного пути я была гадким утенком,
НО...всегда активистка... 7лет музыкальной школы по классу Фортепиано, вокальная группа в 8 классе, КВНы, классные вечера, конкурсы, вокал, танцы, театральный /весь 7 и 8 класс дети фунтиком звали/, не пропустить ни одной дискотеки, слеты походные - сделали свое дело! 
Всегда писались сценарии любого мероприятия во главе со мной...
Я стала заметна, любима, немало было и поклонников, и даже танцевала вальс на выпускном /что, скажу вам откровенно, не каждой девочке было дано/
...как-то в 10 классе мы репетировали к 9мая номера в классе. Закрылись. Репетиция песни: "Смуглянка"...тут ломятся в дверь. Когда открыли -вломилась учитель, и раза 4 пробежав и осмотрев наших мальчиков спросила...
-Мальчики.. .а кто...кто...из вас...тут... сейчас....да ТАААК.... ну кто? кто пел-то?
все легли пластом...а я покраснела. Вот так все поняли, что я и немного пародировать могу. По окончании 11 класса все были уверенны, что я поступлю. В Москву. Во ВГИК.
 Но, я опоздала с документами на 1 день, и мама предложила в Белгород…
все ж ближе на следующий год опять ВГИК покорять. 
поступала в 2-филология и товаровед. В первый засудили, во второй прошла без проблем...
кто такой товаровед я поняла, когда пришла расписание писать, долго плакала...
но, я уже была в Белгороде ,в общежитии, а родителя подИркутском... 
и начались КВН, танцы и студенческая жизнь. Устраивала всегда интересные вечеринки для друзей, всегда что-то новое. 
Каждый год моталась домой, там образовалась любимая творческая компания))
.....после Белгорода жила какое-то время дома /Иркутская обл./и за это время 
от скуки получила 2е в/о - экономист, твердо шла по карьерной лестнице…
 занималась самодеятельностью в местном ДК, пела куда только не пошлют) 
провела 4 свадьбы, 3вторых дня, выкупы- не считала, 2Юбилея, 3 НГ вечера, 2Рождественских, 1 Выпускной бал...и все даром, потому, что нравится людям, потому, что огоньки в глазах, ради которых все это....это как звездочки ,как фейерверк...
в 05году была возможность переехать в Сиб, я ее использовала. Сразу устроилась туда, куда задумала...потом меняла работу еще пару раз. Всегда на работе праздники проводили, не без моего участия. Познакомилась с парнем....
к свадьбе готовясь- спеть хотелось чего-нить. Местный ансамбль подсказал, где минус взять можно. Вот я и к вам:wink: зарегилась, да позаимствовала)))Свадьбу готовила с девушкой, которая тамадой никогда не была! Она замечательная, яркая и интересная. Буквально внушила, что она все сможет и все замечательно будет!!! многое подсказала, многое она из инета, у знакомых брала. 
Играли 2 дня)) мы свадьбой довольны и по сей день :Oj: 
В данный момент занимаюсь рекламой. Работу свою отлично знаю, но не по душе она. Перед НГ подсказали знакомые, мол, что не ведешь? Давай объявления, да веди…
А я никогда не воспринимала это как работу. Даже не задумывалась об этом. 
Когда вела что-то благодарили. И деньгами и «дарами», но, и брать как-то не удобно было… А потом на корпоративе одном пару игр  подсказала, и что в той-то ситуации сделать лучше тем, кто вечер «вел» /из своих ,т.е. не профи/
Они спрашивают -Ведущая?...-Тамада?...а почему??
Посоветовалась я с родителями..…( Я ведь так и не поступила 3года подряд, т.к. они отговаривали…и каких только отговорок не слышала я…)А они, мол почему бы не вести что-то? Пусть побочное будет, говорит, а там посмотришь…
А поскольку свадьбу свою сыграли - потом забыла все явки-пороли, то, СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ *Ладушка* :flower: ... все подсказала, и на сайт позвала ,я "перерегилась":biggrin: правда Ник хотела другой...но главное - я тут!!!
   Хочу поблагодарить за то, что я здесь – 
Жизнерадостную Иринка Бафф, Мудрую innca, Аксакала Ильича,чье жизнелюбие поражает, Всегда готовую  помочь maknata и Svetllana, Djazi-прекрасно поет, под Мамины глаза-я плакала! Спасибо ВДВОЙНЕ!!! Очаровательную Yuli4ka, Марью-искусницу))), optimistka17,что говорит само за себя, Милых Орбита,VETER NAMERENJA, Разговорчивую Раюшка, Дядя Сережа за Жизненное кредо, Gavrila –который стекл как трезвышко), tamada-yaroslavl-за самую большую биографию… 
спасибо такжеОльвия,  Татьянку, KAlinchik, Хухрындика, zhak , Dj_Sharik , pypss,БуРнЫй ПоТоК ,Януська, Курица, Tamara , БОС ,maxcimum , Мишкина, ruslava, Искорка, Olka,Запах Дождя, Dium, svetlg2, Крымчанка, romashakun, Владленыч, Vorobushek, Зажигалочка, Irinka86, Gloriya, NikaPearl, Анатольевна, skomorox, Anjutik. shoymama, Анжелла и многих-многих других)) которые так замечательно пишут
_ОГРОМНЫЙ ПРИВЕТ и СПАСИБО ЗА ТО, ЧТО ВЫ ЕСТЬ! С Днем влюбленных Вас!!!_ 
Быть влюбленным в то, что ты делаешь – это настоящее искусство :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
    пардон, что долго и много… НО, вся нараспашку – вся вывернута!Какова есть!
Так вот…. Дорогие родные мои!!!  Примите? Душу мыкающуюся?... :Oj:

----------


## Орбита

*_Лесюня_*,

Действительно, много и долго...но как интересно! Я честно прочла все до буковки.
Олеся, добро пожаловать! ты - свой человек, т.е. наш! Так что будь как дома.Хотя, почему "как"? Ты дома, будь уверена. Помнишь, как в песне: "Здесь живут мои друзья..." Так вот друзья тебя принимают, давай к нам! Но помни: форум - это надолго.

----------


## Анжелла

> Так вот…. Дорогие родные мои!!! Примите? Душу мыкающуюся?...


Олесенька! Конечно примем! :flower:  Хорошо у нас, не бойся, спрашивай! Поможем, подскажем и объясним.Молодец, что решилась попробовать стать Тамадой. Но ты должна учесть, что сейчас кризис и с заказами может быть проблема. Так что не отчаивайся и дерзай. :Vah:  Очень приятно, что такие люди приходят к нам. :flower:

----------


## БОС

прочла весь пост- и в этом постике- родственная душа и открытый человек! присоединяйся!

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Действительно, много и долго...но как интересно! Я честно прочла все до буковки.
> Олеся, добро пожаловать! ты - свой человек, т.е. наш! Так что будь как дома.Хотя, почему "как"? Ты дома, будь уверена. Помнишь, как в песне: "Здесь живут мои друзья..." Так вот друзья тебя принимают, давай к нам! Но помни: форум - это надолго.


Спасибо огромное Вам)) я так рада))
чуть не реву - никогда так не открывалась перед людьми, о реакции которых ты можешь только догадываться!!! 
Я тоже все до корочки читала...вччера...89стр...ой...НЕТ, надо ЗНАКОМИТЬСЯ...
не гоже, товарищ Олесья, нне гоже :Tu: 
и вчера...130стр...:eek: 149... :Vah: 

я рада ,что я своя :Vah: 

Орбита  - это тебе!!!
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/397928m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
так... товарищи... помогайте...не могу цитировать сразу несколько человеческих заметок... И чаво мне теперича?...мало на форуме сидела, либо много но в 1 теме:mad:

в любом случае:Анжелла  и Босс - огромное спасибо :flower: 

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/444011m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Анжелла

> так... товарищи... помогайте...не могу цитировать сразу несколько человеческих заметок...


Выделила цитату, написала, что хотела...Нажала на интер выделила следующую цитату и так далее...

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Выделила цитату, написала, что хотела...Нажала на интер выделила следующую цитату и так далее...


СПАСИБО :flower: 




> родственная душа и открытый человек! присоединяйся!


А по другому никак тут... так и тянет на откровения!!!
благодарю за то,что не уснули во время мемуара) :flower:

----------


## Ильич

> Хухрындика, zhak , Dj_Sharik


Какой ты молодец! Помнишь и этих давно уж не постящихся мужчин! Дай я тебя поцелуююююююю!

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от _Р›РµСЃСЋРЅСЏ_ 
> Хухрындика, zhak , Dj_Sharik
> 
> Какой ты молодец! Помнишь и этих давно уж не постящихся мужчин! Дай я тебя поцелуююююююю!


.....На!!!! Вотана Я, вся как на ладони!!!
и тебе, Ильич...[IMG]http://*********ru/432746.jpg[/IMG]
Хороший ты мужик, яко Дядько мiй

а про мужичков - жаль ,что нет их((

----------


## Курица

> А тип темпераметра один в один как у* Курица,* да и Овец я тоже)





> Быть влюбленным в то, что ты делаешь – это настоящее искусство
>     пардон, что долго и много… НО, вся нараспашку – вся вывернута!Какова есть!
> Так вот…. Дорогие родные мои!!!  Примите? Душу мыкающуюся?...


*Лесюня*! Во как бывает, а???Сестра, ты нашлась! Мы ж однояйцевые близняшки, при родах разлученные ! (См. индийский фильм "Зита" и "Гита").
"Ты нашлась, моя потеря, входи скорее в дом родной, будь со мной...2-Орбакайте али кто другой песню уже про нас слагала... :Aga: 
_А ЕСЛИ СЕРЬЕЗНО, ОЛЕСЯ, Я РАДА. ЧТО ТЫ С НАМИ!_ А мы- с тобой!

----------


## naatta

*_Лесюня_*,
 Олеська, прекрати вышибать из меня слезу!!!:biggrin:
Ты нормальная, наша чувиха, а про страницы, что ты цитируешь, даже я теряюсь в догадках - что там????:eek:
Давай лучше по делу - кто ты, где ты, чем занимаешься, где обитаешь???? Мои теле фоны и все контакты электронные указаны!!!! Жду сигнала!!! Тем болеее, что нас уже трое (еще Ленка Медведюська), а к нам(в Н-ск) в марте едут гости!!!! Присоединяйся!!! Нужна экстренная помощь в виду моего непросыхающего пьянства:biggrin: Т.к. строительная выставка и т.д и т.п.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Нас уже могучая кучка, и мы прорвемся!!!!
Я тя уже люблю и цалюююююю!!!!kiss :br: :tongue:

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Лесюня! Во как бывает, а???Сестра, ты нашлась! Мы ж однояйцевые близняшки, при родах разлученные ! (См. индийский фильм "Зита" и "Гита").
> "Ты нашлась, моя потеря, входи скорее в дом родной, будь со мной...2-Орбакайте али кто другой песню уже про нас слагала...
> А ЕСЛИ СЕРЬЕЗНО, ОЛЕСЯ, Я РАДА. ЧТО ТЫ С НАМИ! А мы- с тобой!


:biggrin::biggrin: :Oj: ... :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

видимо я Гита, т.к. ты -Зита /т.к. тут раньше обнародовалась...
да и мыло у тебя zegunta@... как от видимо zita :Ok: /

Я тоже Очень рада ,что я с вами)))
И приходите в мой дом, мои двери открыты
Буду песни вам петь ,и вином угощать...

----------


## maxcimum

Олеся, а как приятно увидеть себя в списке тобою перечисленных )))))))) Спасибо!

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Олеська, прекрати вышибать из меня слезу!!!
> Ты нормальная, наша чувиха,


:smile::biggrin: :Ok: 
Я вас так искала, Зёмочки мои))) Нашла-таки!!!все биографии прочитала-нашла!
про помощь ,контакты и пр. - в личку)) не буду засорять эфир:wink:

а вот Цалуть и любить - ЭТО ПО НАШЕМУ!!! это и я тебя))))

 :flower:  :Vah:  :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

> И приходите в мой дом, мои двери открыты
> Буду песни вам петь ,и вином угощать...


Гита, чтоб в это поверить, надо морду лица на аватарке на личико женское, симпампушечное, сменить...А то, как старик Станиславский говаривал, помнится:"Не веееерюуууу!"

----------


## Медведик

> Я вас так искала, Зёмочки мои))) Нашла-таки!!


Очень рада Олесь))))))
Нас уже трое!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Ну вот мы как те двицы под окном сядем как-то вечерком и продумаем КАК же лучччччше встретить наших долгожданных гостей!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Тут ещё в марте СВАДЬБА ФОРУМСКАЯ намечается...так что скучать не придётся.
 :flower:

----------


## Сильва

*_Лесюня_*,
 Привет! Вливайся смелее!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ильич

> Гита, чтоб в это поверить, надо морду лица на аватарке на личико женское, симпампушечное, сменить...А то, как старик Станиславский говаривал, помнится:"Не веееерюуууу!"


Даёшь лик светлый!

----------


## naatta

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от РљСѓСЂРёС†Р° 
> Гита, чтоб в это поверить, надо морду лица на аватарке на личико женское, симпампушечное, сменить...А то, как старик Станиславский говаривал, помнится:"Не веееерюуууу!"
> 
> Даёшь лик светлый!


Олеська, чес слово!!! Поставь нормальную фотку, а то мы стесняемся!!!! :Oj: :biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> tamada-yaroslavl-за самую большую биографию…


Спасибо, я Вашу прочитал от корки, до корки. И создается впечатление 1-0 в Вашу пользу. (Ваша больше!!!!). Удачи и обмена опытом!!
P.S. Сегодня отчет написал, ну ОООООчень БОООООльшой!!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Очень рада Олесь))))))
> Нас уже трое!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


неееет !!!!Нас целая msk-Орда - и Вместе мы СИЛА!!! :Ok: 
:wink::rolleyes: :flower: 




> _Лесюня_,
> Привет! Вливайся смелее!


спасибо, Светлана, я буду стараться)))

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Удачи и обмена опытом!!


спасибо)  :flower:  я еще обращусь :wink: пойду читать отчет)))

*Добавлено через 2 часа 2 минуты*
Да и не думала я скрываться))) тренировалась))
Вот она я))) всегда открыта и миролюбива)

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

см. еще в новичках и на позитиве фотки) :Oj:

----------


## Ладушка

*_Лесюня_*,
 Красивый ник. Замечательная аватарка. Превосходный рассказ! Умничка! Успеха тебе, дорогая! В добрый путь и в добрый час!!!! :flower:

----------


## Курица

> Вот она я))) всегда открыта и миролюбива)


 :Ok: Спасибо, сестричка, воистину красотою лепа, червлена губами, бровми союзна… Красотууууля!!! и умна не по годам:



> Нас целая msk-Орда - и Вместе мы СИЛА!!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Лесюня_,
> Красивый ник. Замечательная аватарка. Превосходный рассказ! Умничка! Успеха тебе, дорогая! В добрый путь и в добрый час!!!!


Спасибо, Ладушка!!!! стараюсь)



> Спасибо, сестричка, воистину красотою лепа, червлена губами, бровми союзна… Красотууууля!!! и умна не по годам:


тебе, сестра, так вовек помнить Буду.... :flower: 

Всех-Всех поздравляю с Днем Добра!!!
Этот праздник наш, Форумчане:
Ведь это именно то, что мы делаем - Дарим людям Добро и улыбки...
/мои поздравления в Поздравлялке и Позитиве)/

----------


## Natashaku

Здравствуйте, я тоже хочу с вами познакомиться... 
Меня зовут Наталья или Наталка (укр.), мне 34 года. Как многие из вас, я по жизни активистка, спортсменка, комсомолка, но не красавица, хотя... не мне судить. В школе без меня не прошло ни одно мероприятие: стихи, песни, танцы, да и в садике тоже. На улице всегда была заводилой - всегда организовывала, игры придумывала, младших учила - так и стала учительницей младших классов, а тамадой, лучше, ведущей, стала давно. Как мне понравилось, что "тамада - это не профессия, а состояние души"!!!
      Это мое хобби, мне нравиться людям приносить радость. Первую свадьбу провела у сестры 9 лет назад, потом у брата, а потом пошло-поехало. Муж сначала ревновал ко всем и ко всему (он на видео снимает), а потом начал советы давать, помагать, поддерживать и т.д. 
*Люблю очень Фотошоп*, помагаю теперь мужу: могу фотографировать, редактировать фотки и т.д.
    Очень мне понравилась ваша форумская семья - никогда не думала, что можно вот так делиться всем, чем можешь, и брать, что хочешь, безвозмездно! Я тоже могу поделиться (больше на украинском), но просмотрев все  ваше - мне еще учиться, учиться,учиться (как говорил Владимир Ильич Ленин). :Oj:

----------


## _Лесюня_

Привет Наталка!!!
Заходи) мы всем рады ОЧень)))



> хотя... не мне судить.


во тэто точно!!! кажется красивые синенькие глазки многое стрывают, но чего- не понятно-фото маленькое)
Осчаивайся, будем рады)

----------


## Natashaku

> синенькие глазки


Зеленые-зеленые глаза

----------


## Анжелла

Наталья, очень рады тебе. :flower:  ПРоходи и не бойся общаться. Мы не кусаемся. :biggrin: И все же я бы сказала, что Красавица.

----------


## Natashaku

Лесюня, Анжелла, спасибо за гостеприимство.:rolleyes:

----------


## swinging

> Люблю очень Фотошоп, помагаю теперь мужу:


Ну и что написАла? Всё перепутала! Всё наоборот: *люблю очень Мужа*, помогаю фотошопу!  :Aga: 
:biggrin:

Удачи!

----------


## Donald

Всем новеньким для разрядки после выброса адреналина в кровь во время самопрезентации наливаю:  :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Не нравится  :Pivo:  - наливаем чо понравится сами, поскольку уже свои, не гости ужо! А рад то я как - несказанно просто! Ой, не дождуся я, однако конца марта... Может, прям завтра махнуть в Новосиб, на на шею сесть девчонкам? 
Ой, чую, щас Ильич появится и по отечески так, с улыбкой, поправит, куда сесть нужно... Кстати, если так пойдет, я там, в Новосибе, чуть не один буду? Алло! Коллеги! Я, канешшна, не против, но каково же дамам?

----------


## Natashaku

> Ну и что написАла? Всё перепутала! Всё наоборот: *люблю очень Мужа*, помогаю фотошопу! 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Удачи!


:biggrin: Точно! Люблю, люблю мужа!!! Увлекаюсь фотошопом.kuku

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Точно! Люблю, люблю мужа!!! Увлекаюсь фотошопом.


ну вот!!! 
и Ава стала хорошая, четкая, и все видно!!!
ДОБРО ПОЖАЛОВАТЬ В РЯДЫ наши, Краса Житомирская




> Наталья, очень рады тебе. ПРоходи и не бойся общаться. Мы не кусаемся.  И все же я бы сказала, что Красавица.


да она, скромничала... интриговала, наверное, Анжелл:wink:

Дима... да хто ж тебе не дает - приезжай!!!
поможешь в организации)

----------


## Колесо

> В школе без меня не прошло ни одно мероприятие: стихи, песни, танцы, да и в садике тоже. На улице всегда была заводилой - всегда организовывала, игры придумывала, младших учила - так и стала учительницей младших классов,


*Наталка*, привет коллега в квадрате!!!Я тоже учитель начальных классов!


> спортсменка, комсомолка, но не красавица


Это кто такую глупость сказал? Очень яркая, интересная девушка!Заходи, располагайся!

----------


## Natashaku

:Oj:  Девченки, не вводите в краску. Не была я красавицей, прихорашиваться стала, когда свадьбы проводить пришлось. Но огромное спасибо за теплые слова.

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Это кто такую глупость сказал? Очень яркая, интересная девушка!Заходи, располагайся!


поддерживаюКолесико)))))
Наталка, посм. свои сообщения!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Я тоже могу поделиться (больше на украинском),


так це ж клёво!
Наталочка!Распологайся!Мы всем рады!

----------


## tamada-vip

> я тоже хочу представиться,зовут  меня Наталья я из Москвы, курс на этот форум мне дала моя подружка-коллега Polli. Ей за это спасибо! Веду свадьбы 5 лет, провела более 220 свадеб, работаю с мужем он диджей, с отличием закончила Восточно-Сибирскую Государственную Академии Культуры И Искусств по специальности"режиссер эстрады и театрализованных представлений" с тех пор и веду свадьбы.:smile:


Хочу дополнить свое резюме, поскольку в моей жизни произошли перемены,почти полтора года я не вела свадьбы и праздники поскольку занималась пдготовкой к своему семейному празднику под названием "рождение ребенка".И вот как только сыну Артему исполнилось 6 месяц я решила вернуться в любимую профессию.
 М ы также работаем с мужем он диджей. Как всегда постарюсь быть полезной!:smile:

----------


## Курица

> И вот как только ребенку исполнилось 6 месяц я решила вернуться в любимую профессию.


[IMG]http://*********ru/521639m.jpg[/IMG]
Наташа, скоро тебе уже проще будет готовиться с праздникам- твоя(твой????-расскажи, кто?) лялечка скоро уже сможет сам себя занимать:wink:

----------


## tamada-vip

> [IMG]http://*********ru/521639m.jpg[/IMG]
> Наташа, скоро тебе уже проще будет готовиться с праздникам- твоя(твой????-расскажи, кто?) лялечка скоро уже сможет сам себя занимать:wink:


уже поправила сообщение у нас сын Артем:wink:

----------


## swinging

> Дима... да хто ж тебе не дает - приезжай!!!


kukukukukuku
Да, Дима! Завидую (белой, но в пятнышку) завистью.

Удачи!

----------


## _Лесюня_

> М ы также работаем с мужем он диджей. Как всегда постарюсь быть полезной!


приветствуем семейный подряд)выкладывай фотки в альбомчике))



> Да, Дима! Завидую (белой, но в пятнышку) завистью.


хорошо хоть белой)))

----------


## laro4ka09

Здравствуйте , уважаемые форумчане! В вашей Беседке уютно и очень душе  "тепло" .Прочитала ваши истории,  такие разные и  удивительные по открытости, что уже не могу не рассказать о себе.Правда , у меня всё очень обычно. 
 Меня зовут Лариса.( т. к. на форуме Ларисы уже есть - пришлось придумывать что-то для регистрации иное - Laro4ka09 ).  Родилась 46 лет назад в Ленинграде.С этим городом связана вся моя жизнь . Детство и юность прошли  в Петродворце ( Петергофе )-там закончила и муз. школу. Затем было муз.- пед. училище и работа по специальности в школе.Школа - новостройка, все почти молодые специалисты , и пришлось мне, как учителю музыки , проводить некоторые мероприятия. Вообще-то я никогда не была заводилой, Но ,знаете, понравилось, Да ещё как! К тому же мудрый директор наш только нахваливал -  :Oj:  тут у кого хошь крылья вырастут! Потом вышла замуж, родилась дочурка- солнышко .Да, забыла сказать, что поступила ещё в пед. институт на кафедру русского языка и литературы. Переехали жить в Ленинград.И на работу я вышла , когда моё солнышко пошло в 6 класс. Устроилась к ней в школу, чтобы удобно было вместе ездить.Мы ж лёгких путей не ищем - в школу пошли не во дворе, а за тридевять земель!:eek: На новенького учителя свалили все обязанности по метод. объединению, в число которых входили организация и проведение предметной недели.
Проще стало, когда мои ученики стали старшеклассниками, и как с ними было здорово готовить и проводить и мероприятия, и праздники! ( Простите, что позволю себе немного похвастаться - все наши в школе  постановки вспоминают до сих пор...)
Дочка закончила школу, я выпустила своих любимых Одиннадцатиклассников и тоже попрощалась со школой.
 Дома 3-й год. Долго думала, чем могу заняться , имея эту специальность и соотв. возраст.
Прошлой весной нашла в инете приглашение в авторскую школу по подготовке ведущих праздников. С осени с огромным удовольствием хожу учиться.С нами занимается замечательная женщина!Пока только теория ( она делится своим опытом )и  немного практики друг перед другом. Очень надеюсь, что к лету нас   "выпустят" к народу!!! А сейчас пока собираю материал. Спасибо домашним и моим бывшим ученикам, что поддерживают и верят в меня.
Познакомившись с вами , правда пока в одностороннем порядке, я ещё раз для себя поняла, что это моё .И ещё я знаю, что если чего-то очень хотеть, то оно непременно осуществиться! Ведь не зря я , так долго блуждая по инету,встретила всех ВАС!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:   Спасибо Вам за ВАШУ открытость, искренность и доброжелательность!!! 
С уважением, надеюсь, ваша Лариса.
Хотелось сказать очень много и , может быть, как-то по- другому, но вышло вот так...

----------


## SOK_89

> Познакомившись с вами , правда пока в одностороннем порядке, я ещё раз для себя поняла, что это моё .И ещё я знаю, что если чего-то очень хотеть, то оно непременно осуществиться! Ведь не зря я , так долго блуждая по инету,встретила всех ВАС!!!


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 

Присоединяйся к нам. У тебя все получится.
Удачи  :flower: 

С ув., Олег

----------


## KAlinchik

*laro4ka09*,
 Привет, Ларочка!Эх, где же ты была в начале года!Мы у вас такой шабаш забахали,  увиделись  бы вочию!Ну ничего, в планах на след. год-повторить, так что навеняка с тобой познакомимся поближе.
а из Питера у нас Инна,думаю вы сможете подружиться!

----------


## Инна Р.

> ваша Лариса.


Ура! Вот и на нашей улице соседей прибавилось! 
Лариса, располагайся, осматривайся, а потом расскажи (если это не тайна), что это за школа такая - ведущих праздников, и кто ведет обучение? :smile: Очень интересно!

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Прошлой весной нашла в инете приглашение в авторскую школу по подготовке ведущих праздников. С осени с огромным удовольствием хожу учиться.С нами занимается замечательная женщина!Пока только теория ( она делится своим опытом )и немного практики друг перед другом. Очень надеюсь, что к лету нас "выпустят" к народу!!! А сейчас пока собираю материал. Спасибо домашним и моим бывшим ученикам, что поддерживают и верят в меня.


Здравствуй Ларочка!!!
Добро пожаловать! Осваивайся и чувствуй себя как дома) :flower: 
А можно где-то узнать про эту школы?

Отправь нам ссылочку, или сама подробнее опиши))

----------


## optimistka17

*Наташа, Лариса*, рада вас приветствовать в Беседке и на нашем Форуме... 
*Москва и Питер* , не смотря на громадность своих масштабов, у нас пока представлены очень малочисленно... Так что распологайтесь всерьез и надолго... Надеюсь, что будем полезны друг другу...

----------


## Курица

> Познакомившись с вами , правда пока в одностороннем порядке, я ещё раз для себя поняла, что это моё .И ещё я знаю, что если чего-то очень хотеть, то оно непременно осуществиться! Ведь не зря я , так долго блуждая по инету,встретила всех ВАС!!! Спасибо Вам за ВАШУ открытость, искренность и доброжелательность!!!


И Вам, Лариса. спасибо на добром слове! Действительно, жаль, что судьба не свела нас чуть раньше- встретились бы в реале в Юкках. Вон, Элечка (Мэри Эл) успела...:wink:(привеееет, Эльвиииира :Oj: )
И о школе ведущих - тоже- присоединяюсь к вопросам наших старожилов- ЧТО это такое и с ЧЕМ его...учат?
Будем вместе?:wink:

----------


## Колесо

> Познакомившись с вами , правда пока в одностороннем порядке, я ещё раз для себя поняла, что это моё .И ещё я знаю, что если чего-то очень хотеть, то оно непременно осуществиться! Ведь не зря я , так долго блуждая по инету,встретила всех ВАС!!! Спасибо Вам за ВАШУ открытость, искренность и доброжелательность!!!


*Лариса*,добро пожаловать! Это тебе  :flower: ,будь как дома!Вернее не "как",а ты-дома!
Очень хочется узнать о школе ведущих, какая программа,сколько длится обучение,чем это закончится(диплом?) и сколько это стоит?(если не секрет) Удачи!

----------


## SCORPXXL

Меня зовут Олег. Мне уже или всего 22

И свой творческий путь начал в техническом ср уч заведении. Как то услышал в одном кабинете как кто-то поет и решил заглянуть туда и начался оттуда вокальный путь. Там же познакомился с ребятами где были общие интересы и мы решили создать ВИА группу дали нам закуточек в месном ДК где мы творили в преоритете свои песенки но я старался что бы подача их на сцену была необычной. Что вобщем то получалось! Хотя я   никогда и не был руководителем группы, но постоянно отвечал за все организационные вопросы. Что и стало следующим этапом саморазвития. 
Прошло время, пришли другие интересы. Которые забросили меня в , теперь уже родную солнечную Хакасию. Тут я поступил в муз колледж для получения спец-ти постановка театрализованих представлений. Помимо учебы появилась различная работа, которая мне дала понять что мне больше всего наравиться создавать вечер и проводить его. Я понял что общаться со зрителем это мне ближе чем вокал! Но и вокал помогает на хлеб заработать. За время жизни в Абакане успел не только преобретсти интересные и творческие навыки но и жениться :) !!!
Теперь с недели на неделю жду будущую дочу и стараюсь заниматься любимым делом.
"Мне  22, но я ведь только учусь!!!"

----------


## КартинкаИр

Меня зовут Ирина. Мне почти 36.По диплому-педагог. Работала от учителя начальних классов до зам.директора по воспитательной работе. На данний момент 5 лет методистом отдела образования.
Весселая, активная, люблю шутки и юмор, а еще творчество. Летом работаю начальником детского оздоровительного лагеря.А по призванию души и сердца в свободное время ВЕДУЩАЯ праздников (по народному ТАМАДА).
С детства помню любила микрофон, сцену,на праздниках Снегурочка.... Вот так уже 4 год эанимаюсь организацией и проведением разных праздников.
Я очень благодарна создателям форума. Это - Супер! Здесь очень много професионалов, а главное добрых и отзывчивых людей. Очень хочу также быть полезной, оставлять свои шедевры, фотоматериалы...
Хочу иметь много новых друзей!
Всем желаю удачи, творческих успехов и ПРОФЕСИОНАЛЬНОГО роста!

----------


## Инна Р.

*Иринка Картинка*,  :flower: 
*SCORPXXL*,  :Pivo:

----------


## Сильва

Ларочка, Олег, Иринка - привет вам! Располагайтесь, общайтесь, делитесь хорошим настроением!:smile:  :flower:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> "Мне 22, но я ведь только учусь!!!"


Привет Олег, мне в два раза больше, а до сих пор учусь!!!
Успехов и удачи, хотя и я сам на форуме всего два месяца с копейками!!!
А команда здесь КЛАСС!!! 



> Весселая, активная, люблю шутки и юмор, а еще творчество


Отлично!!! Есть повод, за творческих людей поднять бокалы!!!!



> Ларочка, Олег, Иринка - привет вам! Располагайтесь, общайтесь, делитесь хорошим настроением!


Точно!! А хорошее настроение, это ПОЗИТВ для ВСЕХ!!!

----------


## SCORPXXL

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
Блин столько функций в одном человеке!!! Вот помню часто так получается, что просто рук не хватает на мероприятия. И сценарий написать надо, и музыку к нему подобрать , и со всем договориться, и реквизит и все все все, и знаешь же что если не сам то, поручившему дело, обязательно провалят.:frown: И как тут порой на момент мероприятия не хватает КЛОНОВ штучки три :biggrin:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*SCORPXXL*,
*Иринка Картинка*, Ларочка
 Добро пожаловать, коллеги!

----------


## laro4ka09

Здравствуйте! Здравствуйте! Здравствуйте!  Светлана и Олег, Алина, Инна, Олеся, Людмила, Татьяна и Татьяна, Светлана и Светлана:smile:! Огромное спасибо за тепло вашего приёма! С вами хочется быть! И мне так стало обидно, когда поняла, что могла с вами познакомиться лично, что я не встретила вас раньше, Всего лишь  какой-то месяц... И могли бы быть Юкки  и ВЫ!  Но, я думаю - даже знаю - всё будет ещё. Инна, надеюсь, что мы -то обязательно встретимся !Очень буду рада личному знакомству :Aga:  Ну, а теперь попробую рассказать о школе для ведущих." Авторская школа подготовки ведущих"   - звучит , конечно, красиво и заманчиво, для меня уж точно. Особенно, когда не знаешь , куда податься со своим намерением. Город большой, но без опыта работы ты никому неинтересен :frown: И я была очень рада появившейся возможности. Набралось нас 5 человек, желающих дарить людям праздник, и с нами делится опытом человек, который на рынке праздничных услуг в нашем городе уже 30 лет !!! У неё нет какой-то своей методики, она старается передать нам те знания и опыт , который накоплен ею за эти годы, пытаемся вместе найти образ каждому, в зависимости от самого человека, пытаемся продумать стиль одежды ведущего в соответствии со стилем его ведения, пытается предостеречь от возможных промахов, учит общаться с клиентами, с обслуживающим персоналом и т. д. Дипломов никаких нет, сроки чётко не оговаривали, Заказов на проведение праздников стало значительно меньше сейчас , и поэтому наш дебют откладывается, я думаю, до лета. ( Хотя так уже хочется попробовать свои силы ) А пока мы пробуем работать с микрофоном на занятиях. Готовим дома какой-то момент из программы с муз. материалом, показываем, а потом обсуждаем .  Мне , как новичку в этом деле ,всё это очень полезно и спасибо за эти уроки. Вы знаете , темы , которые мы рассматриваем и обсуждаем, практически все обсуждаются на форуме! Это так здорово! И я опять скажу: "Ну что же я вас раньше не нашла?!!" 
Имя здесь писать не буду по понятным, наверное, причинам: и Инна тут  говорила об особом отношении к известным людям в этом бизнесе , да и я уже немного  наслышана . От вас, мои хорошие, - никаких секретов.Если кому-то  ещё интересно, то пишите , я обязательно отвечу  larisa_lebedeva@bk.ru :Aga: 
Ещё раз спасибо за гостеприимство :flower:  :br:  :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

Лариса, привет! А почему ты свой дебют позиционируешь от наличия банкетов у твоей учительницы? Просто дай объявление и бери работу! Если нужно подсказать, про рекламу - куда эффективнее. не стесняйся. Я 3 года изучаю этот рынок, подскажу. если надо. 
В свое время я тоже искала, что то подобное - кто б меня научил, но не нашла. Тебе повезло больше, так что все у тебя получится! 
Если не жалко, напиши координаты учительницы (хотя бы в личку), а то у меня тоже есть ученица (бесплатная ), может она захочет поучиться у профи! 
Ну а встретиться нам обязательно доведется. 
Если какая помощь нужна - спрашивай, не стесняйся! (смайлики не работают у меня почему то! в общем - тут улыбается смайлик)

----------


## laro4ka09

Инна :smile: , отправила тебе координаты на твою почту. Насчёт дебюта на стороне - нас, вроде как, учат  для  " местного применения" -я так понимаю ( хотя бы на 1-2 года )- и не хотелось бы выглядеть неблагодарной. И мне там очень нравится!!! Буду пока ждать. Если не выйдет там, обязательно воспользуюсь твоим советом
 :flower:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Блин столько функций в одном человеке!!! Вот помню часто так получается, что просто рук не хватает на мероприятия. И сценарий написать надо, и музыку к нему подобрать , и со всем договориться, и реквизит и все все все, и знаешь же что если не сам то, поручившему дело, обязательно провалят.


Тогда на себя бери все функции управления, а не поручай другим!! А чем больше артистов, клоунов, циркачей, танцоров и т.д. приглашают на торжество, тем сложнее его проводить и всем этим коллективом управлять, отслеживая время!!!

----------


## Масяня

> Насчёт дебюта на стороне - нас, вроде как, учат для " местного применения" -я так понимаю ( хотя бы на 1-2 года )-



??????????

Что, и договор об обучении в школе оформляли? Или на добровольной основе? И сколько стоит это обучение?

Дружба, дружбой и тесное общение никому не помешает, но вот такие веяния (работать только на меня..) как-то напрягают. Лично моё мнение...

----------


## swinging

> Дружба, дружбой и тесное общение никому не помешает, но вот такие веяния (работать только на меня..) как-то напрягают.


Нормальная, общепринятая практика: продюсер - контракт - артист (шаг в сторону - суд). По крайней мере (ИМХО) это лучше недомолвок и недопонятостей, которые потОм перерастают в склоки и ругань.

Удачи!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Насчёт дебюта на стороне - нас, вроде как, учат  для  " местного применения" -я так понимаю ( хотя бы на 1-2 года )- и не хотелось бы выглядеть неблагодарной. И мне там очень нравится!!! Буду пока ждать. Если не выйдет там, обязательно воспользуюсь твоим советом





> Дружба, дружбой и тесное общение никому не помешает, но вот такие веяния (работать только на меня..) как-то напрягают. Лично моё мнение...


Очень щекотливый вопрос. Согласна, нас бы это напрягало, тех, кто знает почём фунт лиха. Но девочка по автарке судя очень молоденькая. Так ведь *laro4ka09*? Лариса, таким позитивом и восторгом веет от твоего рассказа! И замечательно, что тебе нравится, замечательно, что ты нашла себе учителя. Многим из нас хотелось бы в свои времена на практике у кого-то поучиться, но тогда доходили своим умом, не выпало такого шанса. Да и сейчас, почему мы все на форуме? Да тоже учимся друг у друга. А придёт время, Лариса, и вырастишь ты из тех штанишек, в которых ты сейчас и уйдёшь на вольные хлеба. И с благодарногстью будешь вспоминать своего первого учителя. а сейчас поступай так, как сердце подсказывает. Я тебе могу сказать, молодец, что есть в тебе порядочность, честь и чувство благодарности. ИМХО. 
Вон Люда-Оптимистка сколько птенцов воспитала. И если они до старости сидели бы под её крыльями. то плохи те ученики, а ещё хуже учителя.

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*
Лариса, прости. я не прочла предыдущий пост  и назвала тебя очень молоденькой девочкой. Но это ведь здорово! На фото как девчонка, да и по эмоциям совсем такая же. Значит, всё у тебя получится!!! :flower:

----------


## laro4ka09

?


> и договор об обучении в школе оформляли? Или на добровольной основе?[


Договор не оформляли, но изначально всё было понятно. И я бы с удовольствием здесь стала работать .Конечно , на привязи нас никто не будет держать, но мне важно для себя, чтобы я спокойно могла смотреть человеку в глаза, тем более, что человек этот мне очень симпатичен.
Ира, отдельное спасибо за комплимент  :flower: , который ОЧЕННО приятен ( фотка просто хорошая:rolleyes:)
Всем спасибо за поддержку и понимание!:smile:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> ( фотка просто хорошая


:biggrin::biggrin:
ЧИсто русский менталитет.:wink:
- Вы сегодня так очаровательно выглядите!
- Да что вы, это просто блузочка новая

----------


## SCORPXXL

> Тогда на себя бери все функции управления, а не поручай другим!! А чем больше артистов, клоунов, циркачей, танцоров и т.д. приглашают на торжество, тем сложнее его проводить и всем этим коллективом управлять, отслеживая время!!!


Согласен на себе испытал что даже коллективом из двух человек тажело управляться.А одному тяжелей в двойне потому что и за ди джея и за ведущего и т.д. Ладно хотя бы одного клончика!! Давайте подумаем над созданием машины кдонов.:biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Давайте подумаем над созданием машины кдонов


А что думать? Она природой. эта машина давнооооооо создана :smile: Рожаешь много-много мальчиков и девочек  :Vah:

----------


## Курица

> Рожаешь много-много мальчиков и девочек


 :Ok:  :Aga: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/501221m.jpg[/IMG]

и пусть растут как цветы...Ведь дети-цветы жизни!!!

----------


## SCORPXXL

> А что думать? Она природой. эта машина давнооооооо создана  Рожаешь много-много мальчиков и девочек


НЕЕЕЕЕЕ это нервы силы и еще много чего а тут еще одного такого же как ты шлеп и все!! :biggrin:

----------


## Колесо

> Теперь с недели на неделю жду будущую дочу и стараюсь заниматься любимым делом.


*Олег*,дочка - это здорово!!! А у меня двое: "дочка и дочка", так что если какие-то вопросы обращайся! Рада знакомству! ЗА знакомство!!! :Pivo: 



> Меня зовут Ирина. Мне почти 36.По диплому-педагог. Работала от учителя начальних классов до зам.директора по воспитательной работе. На данний момент 5 лет методистом отдела образования.
> Весселая, активная, люблю шутки и юмор, а еще творчество. Летом работаю начальником детского оздоровительного лагеря.А по призванию души и сердца в свободное время ВЕДУЩАЯ праздников (по народному ТАМАДА).


*Иринка-Кртинка*,рада встрече!
Ну просто близнец!!!И даже начальником летнего лагеря в этом году отработала!
Скорее покажи личико, может еще и похожи???:biggrin:

----------


## SCORPXXL

> дочка - это здорово!!! А у меня двое: "дочка и дочка", так что если какие-то вопросы обращайся! Рада знакомству! ЗА знакомство!!!


Чесслово жду уже с нетерпением буквально еще пару недель у меня тоже родиться дочка (Правда так УЗИ говорит)

----------


## orsia

*SCORPXXL*,
 у меня сегодня племянница родилась! Ты как назвать хочешь?

----------


## KAlinchik

> у меня сегодня племянница родилась!


О!Поздравляю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Так это ж отметить надо! Наливай! :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## skomorox

*SCORPXXL*,



> у меня тоже родиться дочка (Правда так УЗИ говорит)


УЗИ может и ошибаться. Знаю несколько примеров, даже в Германии: родственнице моей до самых родов говорили, что будет мальчик, а на родильном столе врач сказал: "Eine Dame, bitte!":biggrin: Так что........... (девочки лучше, они папОв больше любят в детстве).

----------


## Kozachello

> Чесслово *жду уже с нетерпением буквально еще пару недель у меня тоже родиться* дочка (Правда так УЗИ говорит)


 А если не торопить события? :flower:  и не слушать Узю всякую?

----------


## Ильич

> (девочки лучше, они папОв больше любят в детстве


У меня мальчик и девочка... 
С мальчиком я по его молодости набодался до седых волос и толькр когда ему тюкнуло 24 мы как то стали понимать друг друга.. а с девочкой - все гуттт.. Девочки - это да!

----------


## petrovishS

Какие вы все молодцы,здорово, читаю форум, ну до чего всё здорово. А вот у меня какое то затишье наступило, заказов мало. кризис и т.д.

----------


## Kozachello

> Какие вы все молодцы,здорово, читаю форум, ну до чего всё здорово. А вот у меня какое то затишье наступило...


 Затишье минует, ну приходится "поджимацца" - а шо поделаешь? :Pivo:

----------


## Ильич

> Какие вы все молодцы,здорово, читаю форум, ну до чего всё здорово. А вот у меня какое то затишье наступило, заказов мало. кризис и т.д.


Типа мы все работаем не просыхаем от пота.... НЕТУТИ работы! А есть но очень дешево.... 
Значит так , лежим на печи, силу богатырскую копим, копим... ну и снова копим....

----------


## skomorox

> Значит так , лежим на печи, силу богатырскую копим, копим... ну и снова копим....
> __________________


а скоКА лет надо лежать? Я за 33 года, 3 месяца и 3 дня - уже на пенсию выйду (если Анжелка со товарищами снова не продлят пенсионный возраст:biggrin:).

----------


## Анжелла

> если Анжелка со товарищами снова не продлят пенсионный возраст).


Ирина! Енто ты про что? Я что то тут не пойму. Какие такие Анжелки вам там что продлевают?...:rolleyes:

----------


## Раюшка

> Сообщение от _Р›РµСЃСЋРЅСЏ_ 
> Хухрындика, zhak , Dj_Sharik
> 
> Какой ты молодец! Помнишь и этих давно уж не постящихся мужчин! Дай я тебя поцелуююююююю!


Ильич тоже молодец... *zhak* - это жЭнШШин, Леночка, моя землячка...:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Типа мы все работаем не просыхаем от пота....


Мы не работаем и не просыхаем от..., короче, просто не просыхаем...:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> Ирина! Енто ты про что? Я что то тут не пойму. Какие такие Анжелки вам там что продлевают?...


Анжелка- это Ангела Меркель- 
*jawol, genossin???*
Да, Ир?

----------


## skomorox

> Анжелка- это Ангела Меркель- 
> jawol, genossin???
> Да, Ир?



 :Aga:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Здравствуйте, форумчане! Первый раз вышла на форум. Зовут меня Марина, по профессии - ведущая праздников, по званию - мастер хорошего настроения, место приписки - город Магнитогорск, что на Урале, в Челябинской области, и его окрестности.:smile: Праздниками занимаюсь 7 лет. В последнее время заметила в себе тягу к переодеваниям и работе в образах. Не смотря на свои 40 лет, очень легка на подъём, танцую, профессионально пою, лицедействую. Пишу на форум с просьбой объяснить:1. как конвертируется украинская валюта к рублю?
2. кто из вас в каких образах работает?
 У меня есть игровушки в образах: Бабы-Яги, Гусарочки, Гламурной девченки, Восточной красавицы, цыганки, Кармен, Н. Бабкиной, ростовой куклы Домовенок Кузенька. Хочется еще чего нибудь. Спасибо если откликнитесь.

Мой e.mail:marisha612@mail.ru
скайп: marisha6121

----------


## Сильва

> У меня есть игровушки в образах: Бабы-Яги,


Маринка, привет! Осваивайся, устраивайся! :flower:  Айда к нам в "Бабки-Ёжки"! http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=104984 



> 1. как конвертируется украинская валюта к рублю?


 В Крым собралась? Тогда тема http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=123223 Сейчас трудно что-то сказать, каждый день валюта прыгает, ближе к событию посмотрим...

----------


## Курица

> Пишу на форум с просьбой объяснить:1. как конвертируется украинская валюта к рублю?
> 2. кто из вас в каких образах работает?


Марин, привет! Замечательный ты себе сделала подарок на Мужской день- вышла на наш сайт!!! Тут ты, я так думаю, останешься надолго!
 Странно, но факт- вопросы у тебя...ммм..разноплановые! на первый не отвечу- Оптимистка даст ответ-скоро-не сомневаюсь-на второй -все девочки с тобой с удовольствием пообщаются, да и мальчики тоже. 



> У меня есть игровушки в образах: Бабы-Яги


-вот по этому вопросу- тебе к Мане, иди по ссылочке:
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=104984

а вначале о себе подробнее можешь рассказать(если захочешь, КОНЕЧНО!:smile:), да и о нас почитаешь вот тут:
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=43459

----------


## Марина Дудник

Нет в Крым ехать не получится, а вот прикупить кое что надо. Очень хочу надувные костюмы, а они кажется только в Украине и есть! Спасибо!

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Ну обо мне много не скажу..... Жизнь заставила всё попробовать. После школы муз училище, класс вокала, затем увлечение цирком и круиз по Сибири и Дальнему Востоку, затем два неудачных брака, научивших смотреть на жизнь с юмором. И итог выход в народ - дарю свой оптимизм всем кому надо и не надо. Профессионально расту с помощью кучи литературы и семинарам в Челябинске, которым очень благодарна, и на которые наверное смогу чуть позже пригласить вас.

----------


## optimistka17

> на первый не отвечу- Оптимистка даст ответ-скоро-не сомневаюсь-


Доллар на Украине скачет Обесценивается украинская валюта стремительно.Еще неделю назад один доллар покупали за 8 гривен 30 копеек, а сегодня в обменниках тот же доллар можно взять за 9 гривен 30 копеек.
 А с росийским рублями картина приблизительно такая. За 230 гривен покупаем тысячу российских рублей. А если хотим ту же тысячу рублей сдать, то нам за нее выдадут около 200 росийских рублей.
 Если *надувные костюмы* покупать и деньги переводом высылать, то они пользуются не реальными цифрами из обменнка, а официальными банковскими. Эти данные умные люди( не я , я в инете обезьяна) как-то через банковские поисковики находят...

----------


## manja

> У меня есть игровушки в образах: Бабы-Яги, Гусарочки, Гламурной девченки, Восточной красавицы, цыганки, Кармен, Н. Бабкиной, ростовой куклы Домовенок Кузенька. Хочется еще чего нибудь. Спасибо если откликнитесь.


Рада видеть тебя и слышать....
Приходи к нам в школу бабок Ежек....
Обогреем, приветим и твой приход на форум отметим....
А вообще устраивайся....сестренка....
мы тебя ждем......
Нужна помощь.....обращайся....

----------


## shoymama

> Нет в Крым ехать не получится, а вот прикупить кое что надо. Очень хочу надувные костюмы, а они кажется только в Украине и есть! Спасибо!


Только вчера залезла в Яндекс и набрала "Надувные костюмы" - куча предложений, даже ссылки не стала сохранять. Попробуй! (За рубли)

----------


## Марина Дудник

Предложений куча, да везде оговорочки: "нет в наличии"!?? Вот ещё просьба: может кто, что конкретно скажет кто, где покупал? Конкретно хочу женские образы: "Грудастую девчонку", или "баварскую".

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Предложений куча, да везде ссылочки: "товара нет в наличии", вот это и обидно. Я хотела бы купить женские образы: "Грудастой и баварской девчонок". Если кто покупал скажите конкретно - где????

----------


## optimistka17

> Грудастую девчонку", или "баварскую".


Спроси у Оли Джази( Калуга) Она где-то в Москве не так давно брала...

----------


## Айсидора

Проба № 3 Если Вы читаете это сообщение, значит у меня все получиться!
Меня зовут Ольга. Безумно рада, что встретила людей близких по духу.

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
Мое призвание - театр. Я актриса. Моя подработка - ведение торжественных мероприятий, тамадейство, шоу. Вообщем всего понемногу. 
В театре сыграла более 100 ролей. Некоторые из них - Беатриче "Труффальдино", Неле "Тиль", Диану в "Собаке на сене", Панночку в "Ведьме", Агафью Тихоновну в "Женитьбе" и многое другое. В детских спектаклях Буратино, Русалочку, разнообразнейших фей, ведьм...  Сколько провела мероприятий - даже не сосчитать..На форуме встретила пока только одно знакомое лицо - Светлану. Она супер ведущая! Мы приезжали с шоу к ней и пока ожидали своего выхода наслаждались ее работой! Безупречное владение ситуацией, гости на празднике как кролики смотрят на нее раскрыв рот!!!

*Добавлено через 23 минуты*
Как у меня все начиналось? Сначала только по-работе - День города, Масленница, День защиты детей, юбилей какого-нибудь предприятия... И за одно мероприятие вознаграждение порой больше, чем я получаю за месяц... Жизнь заставила обратить свой взор на свадьбы и юбилеи. Но кроме денежного вознаграждения сколько удовольствия ! Я люблю людей. Фото  можно посмотреть здесь
http://www.artprazdnik.nm.ru/uslugi_/ustamad.htm
Надеюсь, что с Вами мне будет комфортно...А со своей стороны - обещаю только нежность, любовь и понимание!

----------


## Анжелла

> Меня зовут Ольга. Безумно рада, что встретила людей близких по духу.


ОлЯ! Добро пожаловать! :flower:  Мы очень рады тебе! Проходи будем знакомы. :Ok:

----------


## shoymama

*Айсидора*,
Олечка!!!  Привет, тезка![img]http://s.******info/a61da9ff7e938e70b1ea570fd3d33418.gif[/img]

----------


## Масяня

> ??????????
> 
> Что, и договор об обучении в школе оформляли? Или на добровольной основе? И сколько стоит это обучение?
> 
> Дружба, дружбой и тесное общение никому не помешает, но вот такие веяния (работать только на меня..) как-то напрягают. Лично моё мнение...


интересно, кто это мне минусочек за это сообщение влепил? Эх, и у нас оказывается крыски есть, которые втихушку, из - за угла.... Ну а от меня не убудет, а вы, люди, знайте - есть у нас тихушники.

----------


## Сильва

*Айсидора*,
 Привет-привет! Располагайся  :flower: , пиши в темах, будем ждать!:smile:

----------


## Лануля

Всем Добрый день!Я Лана.Очень рада, что наконец то зарегистрировалась на этом форуме.Давно мечтаю работать ведущей.13 лет работаю муз.руководителем, занимаюсь профессионально танцами и вокалом.С большим удовольствием доставляю людям радость и дарю частичку своего тепла!Буду рада пообщаться с коллегами и обменяться опытом! Желаю всем творческих успехов!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Лануля*,
 Лана!распологайся,у нас интересно тут!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Я Лана.


Ну, приветик, землячка! :flower:  Располагайся, читай - пиши, знакомся, не скучай! 
Ребят, вы Лану тут не обижайте, пока меня нету. Я вас покину на несколько деньков! :smile:


> Меня зовут Ольга


Оля, приветствую тоже!!! Вливайтесь, девочки!  :Aga:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Я вас покину на несколько деньков!


 Инночка!Ты там это... не увлекайся сильно... шампанским в смысле...держи себя в руках!:wink::smile:
и еще, от меня лично, пожалуйста, привет передай огроменный Эле и Тоне с Маришей!Очень тебя прошу! :flower:

----------


## Марисоль

> Ребят, вы Лану тут не обижайте, пока меня нету. Я вас покину на несколько деньков!


АХХХА! Ты, Инночка, только за порог -  а мы с Курицей  новичков мутузить, мы же с ней коварные :Shablon 02:  и хулиганистые :Nyam:  :Kez 13:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Девочки, мутузить нас новеньких не надо, мы вам пригодимся. А я вот вам и показаться смогла. Рада знакомству. Пойду по темам пробегусь познакомлюсь. Вопросов куча!!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Девочки, мутузить нас новеньких не надо, мы вам пригодимся. А я вот вам и показаться смогла. Рада знакомству.


Марина, ты что- Гармония шутит!!! Мы-сама доброта!!!

----------


## manja

> Девочки, мутузить нас новеньких не надо, мы вам пригодимся. А я вот вам и показаться смогла. Рада знакомству. Пойду по темам пробегусь познакомлюсь. Вопросов куча!!!!!


Приветик .....Марина.... я очень люблю когда меня называют маришей.... меня так в детстве называли мальчишки....
а вот что ты ником себе набрала такое имя....сразу как то все вспомнилось и уже ты как  родная....
Спасибо что вызвала такие эмоции....
Рада что ты здесь...

----------


## Анжелла

> Всем Добрый день!Я Лана


Ланочка, привет! А ты откуда?:rolleyes:



> Девочки, мутузить нас новеньких не надо, мы вам пригодимся. А я вот вам и показаться смогла. Рада знакомству. Пойду по темам пробегусь познакомлюсь. Вопросов куча!!!!!


Марина,тебя зовут? Поставь пожалуйста подпись под аватаром. :flower: 




> АХХХА! Ты, Инночка, только за порог - а мы с Курицей новичков мутузить, мы же с ней коварные и хулиганистые


Ха-ха, ктоб вас испугался... :Vah: 
Ну-ка хватит новеньких пигать...:cool:

----------


## manja

> Я Лана.Очень рада, что наконец то зарегистрировалась на этом форуме


Лана рада новому человечку...и то что ты зашла сюда в эту темку...

----------


## Olga Voroncova

Приветик, всем!!! Примите меня в свою компанию? 
   Слушайте, Вы просто Все умнички. У вас здесь очень интересно, можно многое почерпнуть для себя. 
   Немного о себе: меня зовут Оля, живу в Донецкой области. Четыре года назад никогда бы не подумала, что буду тамадить. Я была тихой, домашней дефочкой. Работала немного в сетевом маркетинге, была на всяких семинарах, слётах, это, наверное, дало очень много для меня. Я стала более раскрепощённой,общительной. Потом как-то подруга предложила провести у неё свадьбу... провела, понравилось и потом ПО-Е-ХА-Ло!!! Сейчас мне это очень нравится и я в работу вкладываю всю себя. 
  Хочу сказать спасибо всем форумчанам за то, что вы такие классные!!! Надеюсь, будем дружить?!!  
 :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Olushka8778@yandex.ru

----------


## Курица

> Приветик, всем!!! Примите меня в свою компанию?


Принимаем! Заметь-:biggrin: даже без вступительного взноса! Впрочем-нет!!
Напиши, пожалуйста, свой любимый (на настоящее время!)-афоризм!!!
Будем общаться на страницах форума! Добро пожаловать! :flower:

----------


## Сильва

*Olga Voroncova*,
 Привет Донбассу!!! Присоединяйся к нашей компании!  :flower:

----------


## Olga Voroncova

Спасибо, девчоночки!!! Будем общаться. Сейчас действую по принципу: "Всё, что не делается - всё к лучшему". Немного позже и я поделюсь с Вами чем-нибудь интересным. До встречи!         Па-па.

----------


## yrievna12

ура! я с вами! я совсем новенькая !

----------


## Анжелла

> ура! я с вами! я совсем новенькая !


До такой степени, что у тебя тебя даже имени нет!...:eek:

----------


## yrievna12

Я Ольга! кемеровская область, город Киселёвск! Две ночи пропадаю на страницах форума! Интернет подключили несколько дней назад! Просто я не знала о вас! Семья меня теряет, но я не могу оторваться! Девчонки, вы просто супер! За эти две ночи, вы для меня стали как родные!

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
спасибо вам! Я очень много почерпнула с ваших страниц! Примите меня! Я хочу быть с вами!

----------


## Масяня

*Olga Voroncova*,


Привет, землячка. Это сейчас я на просторах Ханты - Мансийского округа, а родом из Мариуполя и каждый год там бываю. Поэтому вливайся.

*yrievna12*,
 И ещё одна Олечка, привет! Проходи! Занимай удобно место перед компом и всё, ты уже не помнишь, что жизнь есть не только возле монитора.... :Aga:

----------


## Курица

*yrievna12*,
Ольга!
*Olga Voroncova*,
Ольга!

Вроде бы Ольгин день значительно позже...:rolleyes:
Тем не менее- чем нас больше-тем больше свежих веяний-тем интереснее общаться-тем обширнее география,тем чаще хочется говорить- вместе мы-сила! Вот представьте себя в трудной ситуации(типа как Оленька Арт попала тогда)-и-многие-на помощь!!!Вот за это я и люблю ВАС, народ!Ольги, вливайтесь...
Бедные ваши домашние :051: 
Вот так вы им будете улыбаться, а сами- пятиться к компу...............:smile:

----------


## shoymama

Да, Танюш, наши именины - 24 июля. 
Оли, привет!
Ну, за встречу!

(32-регион - Брянск)

----------


## Курица

> (32-регион - Брянск)


(регион - 60 - Псков!:wink:) Добро пожаловать! Наш герб:

*Добавлено через 56 секунд*
[IMG]http://*********ru/516252m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## orsia

*Курица*,
Мы, оказывается близко!
Регион - 68 - Тамбов:)))

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
хоть мы известны по волкам и казначейше, на гербе у нас пчелы:))

ну не умею я фотографии и картинки вставлять(((((

----------


## Курица

> хоть мы известны по волкам и казначейше, на гербе у нас пчелы:))
> 
> ну не умею я фотографии и картинки вставлять(((((


Наташка - друзья рядом!!!! ОНИ_ ВСТАВЯТ!!! :Aga: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/482460m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## gvs

Добрый вечер всем форумчанам! :smile:Не так давно появилась на вашем форуме, и мне здесь у вас безумно нравится. Первое время каждый день смотрела и читала ваши работы, не могла оторваться. СПАСИБО всем вам огромное за ваш труд!!!  :flower:  Я сама являюсь просто любителем организации праздников, в основном в кругу семьи и друзей. Но иногда, при возможности, я помогаю своим подругам, работающим в доме культуры моего поселка, составлять сценарии праздников. Я коллекционирую различные книги сценариев, из которых потом переделываю и составляю нужные сценарии. Живу я на Севере, в г. Нарьян-Маре. Рада буду общению с вами!:wink:

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Забыла представиться. Зовут меня, Галина

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Забыла представиться. Зовут меня, Галина

----------


## Курица

*gvs*,
Галина, а у вас вот такие красавчики бегают прямо рядом с поселком, или нет???
[IMG]http://*********ru/519326m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## shoymama

Ну, а мы снабжали всех пушками и ядрами, а еще - лесом.

----------


## Анжелла

> Я Ольга! кемеровская область, город Киселёвск!


Оля, ну давай уж тогда и лицо открывай! Если хочешь, чтоб тебя запомнили...и стали общаться. :flower: 



> Забыла представиться. Зовут меня, Галина


Давайте девчонки проходите. У нас действительно тут хорошо.  :Ok: 
Главное, чтоб домашние вас не потеряли...(нас потеряли :biggrin:)

----------


## gvs

> gvs,
> Галина, а у вас вот такие красавчики бегают прямо рядом с поселком, или нет???


:)) Я этих красавцев частенько вижу :) Оленеводы на оленях приезжают в поселок за продуктами и по делам. А свободно так олени у нас в поселке не разгуливают, только возле чума в тундре, на месте пастбища. В моем родном поселке и белые медведи зимой, иногда, в сам поселок приходят. Я правда ни разу с ними не сталкивалась, но очевидцы рассказывали :)

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Главное, чтоб домашние вас не потеряли...(нас потеряли )


А я уже потерялась на просторах Инета, при чем давным давно :))

----------


## Анжелла

> А я уже потерялась на просторах Инета, при чем давным давно :))


Ну тогда в нашем полку прибыло... :Ok:

----------


## swinging

> Галина, а у вас вот такие красавчики бегают прямо рядом с поселком, или нет???


Ура! Я тоже на таких катался! Прям аж всплакнул - Родину вспомнил (хотя что я там мог помнить в три месяца, однако ж). Правда, я ещё северней родился.

Удачи!

----------


## Прынцеssa

Здасьте УВАЖАЕМЫЕ ЛЮДИЩИ! Да-да именно Людищи с большой буквы.Я от вас просто торчу и преклоняюсь перед вашими талантами. Я начинающая тамада, зовут меня Татьяна, мне 24 года, живу в Украине в славном Донбассе. Имея высшее финансовое образование и небольшой опыт работы гос.служащим, поняла.... это не совсем то, что приносило бы мне истинное удовольствие от работы, а вот вести праздники - это же совсем другая стезя, то, что увлекает меня с головой!!! и я решила попробовать, взяла выпускной на 23 июня и наклевыается свадьба в апреле. Перелопатив целую кучу всевозможных сайтов, не нашла столько классного, сколько вы разместили тут, уважаемые УЧИТЕЛЯ. Но у меня есть и свои задумки, я пошила прикольные костюмы, как только проведу чего-нибудь, выставлю фотки, правда, на форумах никогда не общалась, придется все осваивать.  Ну а теперь, насущный вопрос: КАК ОНО, В ПЕРВЫЙ РАЗ??? ЛИЧНО У МЕНЯ МАНДРАЖ, КАК ТОЛЬКО ПОДУМАЮ!!! ХОЧЕТСЯ ОЧЕНЬ, НО СТРАШНО, ХОТЯ В ШКОЛЕ ВСЕГДА ВЫСТУПАЛА НА СЦЕНЕ.

----------


## Сильва

*Прынцеssa*,
 Привет, Танюша! Не боись, пробьёмси! :biggrin: Тем более, на Донбассе уже диаспора тамадов, подскажут, помогут, да и все здесь люди отзывчивые - сама увидишь. 
Первый раз - как открытый урок ведёшь, только без опаски понижения категории. :smile: Ещё и кайф от этого ловишь...
А имячко в подпись поставь, чтоб обращаться народу легче было. Удачи!

----------


## Vladimir_dnepr

Привет всем! Я Владимир г.Днепропетровск. Свадьбами и юбилеями занимаюсь 3 года.
Примите меня в свою компанию.

Vladimir_dnepro@mail.ru
Vladimir_dnepro@ua

----------


## orsia

*Vladimir_dnepr*,
ты проходи, располагайся! Мужчинам здесь рады всегда, особенно разговорчивым:-)

----------


## maknata

Приветствую всех новичков - рада, что нашего полку прибыло! :Aga:

----------


## Ильич

> КАК ОНО, В ПЕРВЫЙ РАЗ??? ЛИЧНО У МЕНЯ МАНДРАЖ, КАК ТОЛЬКО ПОДУМАЮ!!!


Эт продет лет эдак через 5 или 10. У меня прошло...

----------


## Прынцеssa

> Эт продет лет эдак через 5 или 10


Честно говоря, я думала волнение проходит на 3-4 раз!  М-дя,пощекочем нервы :Aga:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> ХОЧЕТСЯ ОЧЕНЬ


Если очень хочется, то можно...Не боись...:biggrin:

----------


## _Лесюня_

Здравствуйте Форумчане!!!!

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ новенькие:*Айсидора*,*marisha612*, *laro4ka09*,*Лануля*,*Olga Voroncova*, *gvs*,*Прынцеssa*, *Vladimir_dnepr*,

рада просоединению, сливайтесь) Мы хорошо принимаем....
Сегодня .поскольку пятница, можем и так:
[IMG]http://*********ru/488617m.jpg[/IMG]
Прынцеса Таня-все у тебя получится. Не переживай!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Владимир-мы рады Знакомству. Конечно ПРИМЕМ :Ok:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Не знаю как у кого, а я хочу завтра пару конкурсов с форума провести, волнуюсь, мандражит, хоть и веду праздники уже восьмой год. С молодыми пообщалась, они конкурсы одобрили. Девчонки, заранее спасибо. Проведу отчитаюсь.

----------


## OPILOID

Всем привет.Ирина.Возьмите и меня в вашу дружную семью,постараюсь не подвести

----------


## KAlinchik

> Всем привет.Ирина.Возьмите и меня в вашу дружную семью,постараюсь не подвести


Привет,Ириш!Вливайся!Как тебе тут?

----------


## orsia

*_Лесюня_*,
именно перед выходными так незяяя:))) у нас на выходных (чаще всего) основная работа!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*marisha612*,
не бойся, у меня все на "уррррааааа" прошло!!!

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*OPILOID*,
присоединяйся, добро пожаловать! здесь всех тепло встречают, и советом помогают!

----------


## Vladimir_dnepr

> Здравствуйте Форумчане!!!!
> 
> ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ новенькие:*Айсидора*,*marisha612*, *laro4ka09*,*Лануля*,*Olga Voroncova*, *gvs*,*Прынцеssa*, *Vladimir_dnepr*,
> 
> рада просоединению, сливайтесь) Мы хорошо принимаем....
> Сегодня .поскольку пятница, можем и так:
> [IMG]http://*********ru/488617m.jpg[/IMG]
> Прынцеса Таня-все у тебя получится. Не переживай!!!
> 
> Владимир-мы рады Знакомству. Конечно ПРИМЕМ


Спасибо за тёплый приём.....:rolleyes: :flower:

----------


## Анюша

*OPILOID*,
Привет!:smile:

----------


## Анжелла

Всем новеньким привет! :flower:

----------


## Абюл45

Доброго всем здоровья,приветик вам всем от новичка, меня зовут Любаша, у вас так классно,я бы очень хотела с вами подружиться. :flower:   :flower:  :smile:

----------


## Oksik74

привет всем форумчанам!!!!прихожу к вам в гости может месяца 3,но ещё ни с кем тесно не общалась.Очень приятно наблюдать за вашей дружелюбной перепиской,и вот решила и о себе немного написать,буду очень рада,если примите в свою тёплую компанию!ЗОВУТ МЕНЯ Оксана,мне 34 года,живу в Москве,сама родом из Волгоградской области,с детства мама привила любовь к русской народной песне,и выбор профессии не заставил себя ждать,окончила МГУКИ (рук народного хора),очень люблю традиционный фольклор,но в условиях нашей бурной жизни пришлось заниматься сценическим фольклором,создала детский коллектив и успешно завоёвывали творческие подмостки,на пике развития ансамбля ушла в декрет,у меня первый ребёнок,родила в 33 года,и отпустила свою мечту быть везде лучшей в своей профессии на волю,стала заниматься ведением мероприятий,сначала фольклорные концерты,потом и свадьбы и корпоративы,очень нравится,люблю людей ,с удовольствием иду на контакт,получаю от работы огромное удовольствие,стараюсь черпать много нового,выписываю книги по интересующим материалам и пополняю свой багаж,захожу к вам на странички,и конечно,не без греха,пользуюсь вашими наработками,спасибо вам за ваши светлые головы,буду рада  общению:smile:!!!!!!!

----------


## Колесо

> привет всем форумчанам!!!!прихожу к вам в гости может месяца 3,но ещё ни с кем тесно не общалась.Очень приятно наблюдать за вашей дружелюбной перепиской,и вот решила и о себе немного написать,буду очень рада,если примите в свою тёплую компанию!ЗОВУТ МЕНЯ Оксана,мне 34 года,


*Оксана,к*онечно примем,заходи!!!



> получаю от работы огромное удовольствие,стараюсь черпать много нового,выписываю книги по интересующим материалам и пополняю свой багаж,захожу к вам на странички,и конечно,не без греха,пользуюсь вашими наработками,спасибо вам за ваши светлые головы,буду рада общению!!!!!!!


*Оксана,*все что уже "начерпала" выкладывай,делись своими наработками,общайся!

----------


## lrau

Всем добрый вечер,ночь, утро, день, прошусь на постой в дружный коллектив форума. Если примете будем благодарны. О себе немного позднее, т.к. уже ночь и глаза слипаються.

----------


## Сильва

Всем приветик!
*Абюл45*, Любаш, ты б о себе здесь поподробней, и ссылочку в подпись, так приятнее, когда о человеке больше знаешь :smile:

*Oksik74*, Оксаночка, чай? кофе? капучино?  :flower:  Добро пожаловать!


*lrau*, судя по тому, что просишься на постой, пишет всё же Роман... Или Вера? Представьтесь поближе, гусаров у нас ещё не было... Рады вам, высыпайтесь и присоединяйтесь. :Aga: 

Новички, с вас  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: :biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Здравствуйте девочки и мальчики! Меня зовут Ольга.:smile: Работаю я вместе с мужем в сельском ДК, я дирехторша, он-худ друг; я-хореограф, режиссер, сценарист, оформист, тамадист и прочий сельский культорганизатор. :eek:Лешка мой-музыкант, особенно он любит играть на струнах моей души, и на нервах у дирехторши:mad: У меня три танцевальные группы, театральный коллектив. За плечами у меня школа искусств по классу хорегорафии, 1-ый курс института (уж взамуж невтерпеж, а потом-киндеры), пришлось перевестись заочно на режиссерское отделение-закончила Тобольское училище искусств и культуры; потом закончила Тюменсую академию искусств и культуры, теперь я "Технолог СКД".Работу я свою оооочень люблю, а танцоров своих просто обожаю!!!  
На форуме я относительно недавно, (общаюсь с хореографами),да и в комьютерных технологиях - "особо одУренная", поэтому надеюсь на вашу помощь. Недавно случайно попала к вам, господа ведущие, и была просто поражена атмосферой дружелюбия, взаимопомощи и т.д.  :Ok: У вас тут очень уютно. Вобчем, хочу к вам!!! :Oj: Надеюсь, смогу когда-нибудь быть вам полезной. Всем творческих успехов и оптимизма!!! :flower:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> прихожу к вам в гости может месяца 3,но ещё ни с кем тесно не общалась


Так я тоже всего три месяца, а затесался, заговорился, теперь как магнитом притянуло.




> Всем добрый вечер,ночь, утро, день, прошусь на постой в дружный коллектив форума


ООООО Земляки!!!! Вот не только мужики, но и земляки появились. Привет. Здесь почти как в гареме!!!Хоть кто сам, расскажи!!! Я тоже недавно!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Вобчем, хочу к вам!!!Надеюсь, смогу когда-нибудь быть вам полезной. Всем творческих успехов и оптимизма!!!


Спасибо, А оптимизм и творчество хорошо!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Ольга Усольцева*,
 Привет, Оля!
У нас Марья из Тюмени, есть с кем в реале увидеться!А дружить всем форумом будем!:wink::smile:

----------


## anniuta2008

Здравствуйте,я прихожу сюда,чтобы отдохнуть душой.Наливаю себе чашечку кофейку и читаю про жизнь замечательных людей.Я проводила праздники  у своих друзей и близких,хотела заняться этим серьезно.Но  на этом все и остановилось- мой муж против,до скандалов доходило....он очень ревнивый.Со мной работать не хочет.На форуме я узнала,что такое мыло,как с фотошопом обращаться,на какие кнопки нажимать,даже как из шаров воздушных гирлянду сплести.Я не тамада, не ведущий, не фокусник,не оформитель,не музыкант,не геолог.Я просто почитатель вашего творчества.Это как из далекого детства.Как мороженое.

----------


## Анжелла

> Здравствуйте,я прихожу сюда,чтобы отдохнуть душой.Наливаю себе чашечку кофейку и читаю про жизнь замечательных людей.Я проводила праздники у своих друзей и близких,хотела заняться этим серьезно.Но на этом все и остановилось- мой муж против,до скандалов доходило....


КАк я тебя понимаю...Я сама ушла в свое время со сцены. Но ты не переживай, может когда-нибудь муж поймет тебя и все будет хорошо! 
Так что желаю тебе удачи! :flower:  НЕзнаю как тебя зовут...
Но если тебе у нас хорошо, то заходи и просто общайся. :Aga:

----------


## swinging

*anniuta2008*,
 Ой, как красиво написАла! Просто и со вкусом.
Респект!
 :Ok: 

Удачи!

----------


## Абюл45

> Сильва


Конечно, обязательно.Зовут меня Любаша, можно просто Люба.Живу в Башкортостане, работаю преподавателем в детской муз.школе по классу аккордеона.В прошлом активная комсомолка, вернее сначало пионэрка, а уж затем комсомолка, причём активная, потому что до сих пор,точнее 22 года работаю в пионерском лагере. зам.по воспитательной. Круглый год с детьми, с людьми, и всё для них.Закончила Челяб.гос.университет,педагог,дочь студентка этого же универа, филолог.Дарить людям радость проводить праздники: юбилеи, свадьбы это моё хобби и я в нём живу, я просто безгранично рада, что есть такое общение с вами,ведь это здорово,можно поделиться своим и взять что-то новое,буду очень рада, если вы примите меня в свою оболденно дружное семейство. Правда, я ещё не очень то дружу с компьютором,только учусь,но очень стараюсь, и вам всем форумчанам, всем гениям, а вы именно таковы и есть, желаю творческого вдохновения и большущую кучу интерестных идей!  :smile::rolleyes: :flower:  _ЛЮБАША  ,libasha63_07@mail/ru_

----------


## Анжелла

> Конечно, обязательно.Зовут меня Любаша, можно просто Люба.Живу в Башкортостане,


Любаша! Это ж мы соседи. Есть шанс увидется в начале июня на даче у Анжеллы! :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
А компьютер для всех проблема...:biggrin:

----------


## KainskCherry

Доброго времени суток, девочки!!!Вот как иногда случай меняет все.Зашла в поиск и случайно увидела ваш форум, да затянуло не слабо-здесь и гуру свадебного творчества и просто люди  делятся чем-то, здорово.Теперь немножко о себе, я-Татьяна, обитаю в сибирском городе, уже 6 лет провожу свадьбы, корпоративы и просто творю для праздников всех своих друзей.Мама 7 летней дочки и 3 летнего сына, муж-оператор и видеомонтажер, такой вот творческий тандем получился!!Хочу в ваше дружное сообщество влится, ну и делиться, тем ,что делаю!!!:smile:Примете?

----------


## Масяня

*KainskCherry*,

конечно, примем!




> муж-оператор и видеомонтажер, такой вот творческий тандем получился!!


Заходи, с таким тандемом у нас на форуме Иринка Бафф, я, так что лишними не будете.

----------


## KainskCherry

> *KainskCherry*,
> 
> Заходи, с таким тандемом у нас на форуме Иринка Бафф, я, так что лишними не будете.


Ой как приятненько!!!Да творческая семья-это здорово, скучно нам никогда не бывает!!И опять же как бонус - все деньги в семью, все в дом , все в дом!!!Молодцы!А у твоего это хобби или основная работа?

----------


## Курица

*Абюл45*,
*KainskCherry*,
 приветствую ВАС,девочки!!! Вы- очень разные, МЫ- совершенно неодинаковые- поэтому ВМЕСТЕ - АРХИинтересно!!! 
Бум отдыхать (*Абюл45*) и работать ( *KainskCherry*) вместе!

----------


## olehka

Все здравсвуйте! Меня зовут Оля, мне 30 лет.Я живу в Севастополе.Сегодня зашла на форум о решила здесь остаться навсегда :) .Прошу принять меня в вашу дружную и весёлую семью. Я решила стать тамадой, очень мне нравится проводить всякие праздники,но всегда страшно начинать что-то новое.Помогите, пожалуйста,с чего начать. Спасибо

----------


## KainskCherry

Привет,Оленька!А чем конкретно помочь?Как с клиентами обаться или по сценариям что подсказать-спрашивай-поделюсь!

----------


## Сильва

*olehka*,
 Привет! А ты напиши, как до такой жизни дошла, откуда мысль появилась...


> Я решила стать тамадой, очень мне нравится проводить всякие праздники


И поброди по форуму тщательно. Тем тебе в помощь предостаточно. Удачи и присоединяйся!  :flower: 
А ещё - готовься к летней "Тамадее", к тебе в гости едем практически. Так что как хозяйка проставляться будешь...  :Pivo: :biggrin:

----------


## KainskCherry

Девочки,сделала тему новую,застольные кричалки,не знаю-может понадобится кому,заходите!!!!

----------


## Абюл45

:smile:


> KainskCherry


Темка неплохая,иногда народ не вытянешь из-за столов, так хоть пусть за столом покричат,да попоют. хотя на форуме застольных игр немало. :Ok:  :Aga:  :flower:  
* Любаша*  lubasha63_07@mail.ru

----------


## Natashaku

> муж-оператор и видеомонтажер, такой вот творческий тандем получился!!


Здравстуйте, у меня тоже такой же тандем! Еще я на полставки у мужа фотограф. Даже, когда свадьба у нас одна, успеваю ЗАГС пофотографировать и на ... банкет.
Сначала тоже ревновал, а сейчас помогает советами, а это лучше всякого подарка, когда муж понимает...

*Добавлено через 37 минут*
*Девочки, с праздником весны вас!*
*Желаю быть всегда красивыми
желаю горюшка не знать.
Желаю быть всегда любимыми
и про друзей не забывать!*  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Yana Leto

Привет всем меня зовут Яна.Я новичок в этом деле:исскустве быть тамадой.У меня много интересов, моя профессия никак несвязана с тамадой, это скорее моё увлечение.Я работаю в СЛУЖБЕ СПАСЕНИЯ, я спасатель.Примите меня в свою дружную компанию, помогать людям это моё призвание.Если чем смогу, то помогу с радостью.Решила попробовать вести торжества после того, как открыла центр оргаризации и проведения торжеств "Посольство Души".Сама очень весёлый человек жить в атмосфере праздников это так классно!

----------


## Инна Р.

*Yana Leto*,
 Ну что ж, привет! Будешь нас спасать! :smile:

----------


## Yana Leto

> Все здравсвуйте! Меня зовут Оля, мне 30 лет.Я живу в Севастополе.Сегодня зашла на форум о решила здесь остаться навсегда :) .Прошу принять меня в вашу дружную и весёлую семью. Я решила стать тамадой, очень мне нравится проводить всякие праздники,но всегда страшно начинать что-то новое.Помогите, пожалуйста,с чего начать. Спасибо


Надо смотреть на вещи просще, настраиваться на позитив!Продумай сценарий до мелочей будут вопросы постараюсь помочь.А ещё важный момент как у тебя с музыкальным сопровождением? Просто пока я диджея не нашла было очень трудно самой, но теперь вместе с ним работать легче , он профессионал в своём деле и очень мне помогает, читаем сценарий вместе, вместе обсуждаем возникшие в ходе работы вопросы.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
[QUOTE=innca;2264213]*Yana Leto*,
 Ну что ж, привет! Будешь нас спасать! :smile:


Помогу чем смогу.Надеюсь вы мне тоже!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Все здравсвуйте! Меня зовут Оля, мне 30 лет.Я живу в Севастополе.Сегодня зашла на форум о решила здесь остаться навсегда :) .Прошу принять меня в вашу дружную и весёлую семью. Я решила стать тамадой, очень мне нравится проводить всякие праздники,но всегда страшно начинать что-то новое.Помогите, пожалуйста,с чего начать. Спасибо


Надо смотреть на вещи просще, настраиваться на позитив!Продумай сценарий до мелочей будут вопросы постараюсь помочь.А ещё важный момент как у тебя с музыкальным сопровождением? Просто пока я диджея не нашла было очень трудно самой, но теперь вместе с ним работать легче , он профессионал в своём деле и очень мне помогает, читаем сценарий вместе, вместе обсуждаем возникшие в ходе работы вопросы.

----------


## Анжелла

Всем новичкам привет! :flower:  Девочки и мальчики! Ставьте пожалуйста в подписи ваши имена! Нам так легче будет общаться. 
Проходите, надеюсь будем друзьями! :Vah:

----------


## Курица

> Всем новичкам привет!


Привет новенькой Плейбоевской девчонке Анжеллке...........Аватарочка хорошааааааа-с!!! :Ok: 
Привет двум новеньким Дамам с юга:


> Цитата:
> Сообщение от olehka
> Все здравсвуйте! Меня зовут Оля, мне 30 лет.Я живу в Севастополе


и 
Яне-Лето( в отличие от Яны -Крайний Север...Каково-то там той Яне???Без нас???Кто-нить в курсе?

----------


## Анжелла

> Привет новенькой Плейбоевской девчонке Анжеллке


Ой, спасибо за гостипреимство!:rolleyes: Да, вот отключили меня на 3 дня, так я уже новенькой стала... :Tu:  Ну есть и положительные моменты. Я сшила плейбойчика. И мне уже станцевал Толик стриптиз. Прикольно, жаль, что записать не дал, "ноу папаратце," сказал он на чисто нашенском . Хорошо, что на моих детях я могу все опробовать. :Ok:  Дома прямо цирк.

----------


## dushca kompanii

Здравствуйте!И я хотела бы здесь отметиться. Меня зовут Ольга, мне 31год.Я живу в Пермском крае в городе Губаха.Я не работаю тамадой и не профессионал, но мне очень нравиться проводить праздники в своей семье.В 2001году была свидетельницей у подруги и всю свадьбу проводила сама, сочинила стихи про семью жениха и невесты и про них было очень весело.Делала альбом маме с папой на 30-е совместной жизни, в стихах которые сочиняла сама.И с этого времени по возможности провожу игры, конкурсы ,сценки ,сценарии на праздниках в кругу своих близких.Иногда сочиняю сценки шью костюмы.В общем думаю я одна из вас в некотором смысле.Буду рада если вы меня примите в свой большой коллектив.Этот сайт просто класс!:rolleyes:

----------


## Курица

*dushca kompanii*,
Оль,там в теме новичков, где ты тоже "отметилась", я дала ссылочку, куда сходить, чтоб оформить и "морду лица":biggrin: на аватарке. и как цитировать, и все-все-все. что новичкам нужно знать... Если ты туда сходишь, узнаешь много интересного и полезного на первый раз. А так-располагайся. будь как дома...
Но не забывай, что все мы здесь- в гостях... :Aga:  И вести себя надо здесь так. как ты хочешь, чтобы себя вели с тобой... (это я не тебе, Оль, это -реплика в сторону...:wink:)

----------


## стадия

Меня зовут Валентина. На ваш форум попала по рекомендации подруги и очень рада. Попала В ведущие после очередного проведения Нового года у себя на работе. Шли домой, болтали, а подруга возьми и скажи: Валь, тебе нужно тамадой быть, тем более, что опыт у тебя уже есть, а данные видимо от природы...Ну и запало мне это. А и впрямь, подумала я, почему бы нет. И в прошлом году провела свои первые пять свадеб, после первой была в шоке, потому что работать с чужими людьми оказалось не одно и тоже. что с теми кого знаешь долгие годы. Но и молодые и гости остались довольны и я благодарна всем своим молодым. которые выбрали меня. Мне сорок лет, образование медицинское, замужем, одна дочка. Буду благодарна за любую информацию о проведении мереприятий, сама ещё сырая,чтобы рекомендации раздавать, пока только эксперементирую и ищу новые идеи... Но для моих собственных идей, нужны вложения, так что потихоньку и пока с минимальными затратами! Хочу сразу предупредить, в нете чайник, так что если не туда залезу, не обессудьте, не на зло. Только сегодня дошло, что такое аватар, осталось понять, как загрузить то, что хочу...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Да, я из Краснодара, на форуме есть земляки?

----------


## Курица

*стадия*,
 Валя,сходи в личный кабинет, там тебе сообщение.Это в правом верхнем углу.Нажми на Личные сообщения.И ответь мне.

----------


## olehka

> *olehka*,
>  Привет! А ты напиши, как до такой жизни дошла, откуда мысль появилась...
> И поброди по форуму тщательно. Тем тебе в помощь предостаточно. Удачи и присоединяйся! 
> А ещё - готовься к летней "Тамадее", к тебе в гости едем практически. Так что как хозяйка проставляться будешь... :biggrin:


 мысль довно сидит в голове,каждый праздник семейный или в компании с друзьями стараюсь что-то придумывать, люблю когда люди радуются,так приятно, когда объединяешь людей улыбками, песнями, но проводила только среди своих..Сейчас работаю менеджером в водолазной компании,но фирму закрывают и идти опять куда-то наниматься душа не лежит, хочется своего..., я пишу стихи, правда больше печальные, и учусь играть на гитаре.Вообщем, хочется реализовать свой творческий потенциал :Vah: 
Проставлюсь с удовольствием и не один раз: pivo:
Спасибо вам за поддержку, уже нарыла здесь много интересного, проводила 8 марта дома, очень всем понравилось  :flower: 
Буду готовиться выходить в люди :Ha: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
[QUOTE=Yana Leto;2264225]Надо смотреть на вещи просще, настраиваться на позитив!Продумай сценарий до мелочей будут вопросы постараюсь помочь.А ещё важный момент как у тебя с музыкальным сопровождением? Просто пока я диджея не нашла было очень трудно самой, но теперь вместе с ним работать легче , он профессионал в своём деле и очень мне помогает, читаем сценарий вместе, вместе обсуждаем возникшие в ходе работы вопросы.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> *Yana Leto*,
>  Ну что ж, привет! Будешь нас спасать! :smile:
> 
> 
> Помогу чем смогу.Надеюсь вы мне тоже!
> 
> *Добавлено через 6 минут*
> 
> 
> Надо смотреть на вещи просще, настраиваться на позитив!Продумай сценарий до мелочей будут вопросы постараюсь помочь.А ещё важный момент как у тебя с музыкальным сопровождением? Просто пока я диджея не нашла было очень трудно самой, но теперь вместе с ним работать легче , он профессионал в своём деле и очень мне помогает, читаем сценарий вместе, вместе обсуждаем возникшие в ходе работы вопросы.


 Я решила своего мужа посадить диджеем, он у меня справиться, только надо все нюансы продумать, купить оборудование, пошить костюмы, потому что начинить будем с полного нуля.Думаешь, что лучше взять диджея со стороны? :Tu: 
Спасибо за поддержку и понимание, :flower:

----------


## Буча

Еще раз здравствуйте, ну меня в это ремесло жизнь привела, никогда не думала что буду этим заниматься. когда мне профессионалы говорили что это МОЕ, у меня сотня отговорок было.Дело в том что жизнь так распорядилась что образования у меня можно сказать нет, речи естественно не хватало.Но с детства, пела кругом на лихом коне в самодеятельности, в Народном Казачьем хоре пела.В театре Народном играла,с него можно сказать и докатилась, Начала цыганкой по кабакам, приглашали, как живую открытку, когда тамада "никакая", ну это я уже сейчас понимаю, а тогда....Хотя было и такое что видела что ( ужас), хотя та тамада всю жизнь в драм театре актрисой была. Но в этом деле надо не только артистизм, а еще чутье, уважение к публике.Я всегда кайф ловлю когда выходишь, и сразу на тебя оценивающе смотрят, особенно не у себя где тебя знают, и когда чувствуешь что они "твои", вот тогда.Вот поначалу мне и помогала моя "Аза",так выйду, в голове рой, что в следующий момент сказать, катастрофически речи не хватало, выходила цыганкой, там все как по маслу.Сейчас уже это в прошлом, переодеваюсь когда сильно просят.Люблю костюмированые сценки, костюмы шью сама, так как я их вижу мне ни кто не сошьет, реквизит сама. Люблю чтоб все основательно. У меня у одной в городе свои радиомикрофоны.Музыка что мне нужна на флэшке, на дисках, мало ли.Музыку по всему миру, и всем миром собираем.Стараюсь работать с одним ди-джеем, тоже как и я больной на всю голову, шляпа наша всегда на ура, нарезок много и он не в определенном порядке ставит, а по людям смотрит кому что подходит, да еще и коментарии мои, а если в образе...С видеооператором тоже стараемся с одним работать, он первый раз когда со мной двухдневку свадьбу отработал, был сильно удивлен что столько материала для монтажа наснимал.С той самой свадьбы и завязалось наше сотрудничество.Хотя я тогда зеленая была,да и сейчас еще учиться и учиться, нет пределов для этого. У нас городок небольшой тут "котируюсь" и в округе, в срседние города бывает приглашают.14 юбилей проведу, а потом буду выкладывать свое что знаю. Попытаюсь фотку вставить.     Надеюсь подружимся, вы такие доброжелательные все, я как подруг нашла. По воле судьбы, я тут, на севере 5 лет, и у меня никого здесь родных. Всем удачи, Ирина,   azatamada@mail.ru

----------


## Курица

Ирина, спасибо за рассказ!
По "группе крови" явно подходишь нашему Сборищу Ведущих...:wink:



> 14 юбилей проведу, а потом буду выкладывать свое что знаю.


Будем ждать!


> Люблю костюмированые сценки, костюмы шью сама, так как я их вижу мне ни кто не сошьет, реквизит сама. Люблю чтоб все основательно.


Вот - вот, и костюмы посмотреть, и сценки послушать- ОООООЧЕНЬ хочется.
 :025:  Ждем-с!

----------


## skorpiosha

Здравствуйте дорогие форумчане!!!!!
Я стучусь к Вам в сердца,
а услышу ль ответ?
Все зависит от Вас-
может ДА,
может НЕТ))))))))) :flower: 
Меня зовут Надежда,43 годочка,родилась в городе Орске Оренбургской области в культуре давно-сначало занималась танцами в ДК,затем работала в библиотеке,а вечером бежала на занятия танцами+ преподавала танцы(это лет так в 20 было)В доблестные годы перестройки пошло сокращение,с библиотеки сократили-что привело к моему уходу с института с 5 курса,о чем очень жалею....Муж погиб,поэтому по жизни пытаюсь выкарабкаться сама.Сын учится в Питере.Вожу машину,работала торговым представителем,затем товароведом,зав. магазином(где чудненько меня и поимели........),наелась всего,была просто в шоковом состоянии. Помогала сестре шить костюмы и параллельно стала создавать свой реквизит, в тамадее чуть меньше года,очень нравится,стараюсь придумывать что то свое,говорят что получается, но заказов пока мало,конечно это и понятно)))к себе отношусь скептически.Больше обращаю внимание на критику(соответственно здоровую)Спасибо огромное за ваши советы,за то что делитесь своим опытом :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## orsia

> Я стучусь к Вам в сердца,
> а услышу ль ответ?
> Все зависит от Вас-
> может ДА,
> может НЕТ)))))))))


Конечно ДА!!! присоединяйся!!! тем более сразу видно - поэт!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Садкоva

Здравствуйте! Всем привет из г.Бор Нижегородской  области.   Я Людмила мне 32 года 10 лет из которых я в этой профессии.
Окончила колледж культуры потом Самарский институт культуры. Но это как говорят "цифры по факту". До этого к творчеству и культуре никак не относилась и в связях со сценой замечена не была. Теперь знаю точно эта профессия сама привлекает к себе тех кого считает нужными. Свадьбы, юбилеи, детские праздники - всему этому не учат, этому учатся сами. Мой первый раз - когда глаза в глаза увидела сидящих, жующих, ждущих от меня чего то людей я запомнила надолго. Старая столовка, дрожащий голос, разбитая аппаратура, оставленный мной весь реквизит (а я его месяц готовила), И Огромное желание научиться. Считаю что научилась, но каждый раз как в первый раз,   каждый раз это "минное поле",  где взорвется не знаешь,  а пройти надо. Хочу учиться дальше и делиться тем что есть у меня. Вот только с интернетом немного научусь общаться. Всем огромное  спасибо за то что есть любимые этой профессией и любящие ее!

----------


## orsia

*Садкоva*,
присоединяйся, учись!!! я уже мнооогому здесь научилась, и с удовольствием понимаю, что это лишь 5% всей имеющейся здеь информации!!!

----------


## Сильва

Ох, как много новичков! И все талантливые! Робяты-ы,  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
И имена в подписи поставьте, чтоб познакомиться в общении быстре можно было. :Aga:

----------


## Курица

*Садкоva*,
 добро пожаловать!!!Людмила, присоединяйся к обсуждениям в "Отчетах" и в "Кинозале" (после просмотра роликов, если повезет и скорости Инета хватит; в темке "Прошу, Помогите..."смело выставляй свои просьбы, а вначале отпишись в "Если ты новичок..."
И правда-под фото(аватар) впиши, Люда, свое имя(Это в Моем кабинете).
До связи! :Aga:

----------


## DGмарина

Здравствуйте,уважаемые форумчане.Я на вашем форуме уже где-то месяца 3,но только смотрела.Попала я сюда совершенно случайно,когда искала сценарий на свою жемчужную свадьбу.И мне здесь так понравилось,что я могу сидеть часами.Примите меня ,пожалуйста, в свой дружный коллектив.Я живу в г.Рыбинске, мне 49 лет.Человек я очень весёлый,люблю очень делать праздники своим друзьям и семье.Чтоб каждый праздник запомнился, как прекрасная сказка и что бы друзья ждали с снетерпением следующий праздник.  У меня ещё есть очень большое желание помочь своему Дому культуры в проведении праздников(я живу не в самом Рыбинске,а в посёлке) ,а то каждый год одно и тоже,скучно:frown:И я надеюсь на вашу помощь.Большое вам спасибо!!!!

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Я живу в г.Рыбинске, мне 49 лет.Человек я очень весёлый


 Привет землякам, здесь все веселые!!!

----------


## mamakorzhiha

Здравствуйте, многоуважаемые форумчане! Возьмите меня в свою компанию:rolleyes:, я  совсем-совсем новенькая, ничего не понимаю, но очень хотса! Я Наталья, мне 34(о ужас, а вдуше18!), сейчас сижу в декрете, а вообще работаю художественным руководителем в сельском доме культуры.Образования специального нет, но видимо судьба ведет.По окончании школы поступала в Харьковский кулек-какФрося Бурлакова, без музыкалки на одном энтузизме. И поступила ведь, вспоминаю с улыбкой, а потом ипугалась общежития(девочка из провинции) и ушла :Tu: . Жалею всю жизнь. НО судьба распорядилась по своему-я в культуре! По началу жутко тяжело и страшно, но пошли концерты, вечера, дни рождения для деток и не только, а дальше-больше. Стали приглашать провести вечера и праздники, но желание в очередной раз стать мамой, пересилило и...
Вот проснулось мое солнышко и не дает с вами пообщаться :Oj:  . Вобщем если коротко- собираюсь продолжить начатое дело и надеюсь с вашей помощью научиться многому и многому! спасибо всем, вы классные!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Курица

*DGмарина*,
*mamakorzhiha*,
милости прошу к нашему шалашу!!!
Нам как раз ВАС и не хватало, правда-правда! Каждый новенький- это новая струя, новые мысли, новый подход к вечной проблеме, которая выражена в одноименной передаче от артистах- "ЧТОБЫ ПОМНИЛИ,,," Чтобы помнили праздники, проведенные нами, и нас в этих праздниках. Правда? Если согласны, значит, вы- приняты!!! :Aga:

----------


## kikotka

Привет, из Самары. Меня зовут Мила, я работаю звукорежиссером на праздниках. Раньше пела в кабаках, надоело-творчества никакого. Закончила Самарский педагогический университет, должна была быть дирижером... Может когда-нибудь :Aga: . Сейчас еще делаю видеомонтаж, получается вроде бы неплохо, мне и клиентам нравится:biggrin:. Занимаемся свадебным бизнесом вместе с мужем, он ведущий, я за пультом. Я очень большой максималист, хочу чтоб каждое мероприятие проходило так, чтоб комар носа не подточил. Когда начинали работать Валентин у меня такое отмачивал, что я за монитор(тогда еще большой был) пряталась, чуть ли ни под стол...Сейчас работаем на достаточно высоком уровне, в среднем ценовом сегменте.  С форума гребу лопатой :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  Это бесценный опыт. Молодцы!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> С форума гребу лопатой Это бесценный опыт. Молодцы!!!


Смотри лопату не поломай!:biggrin: Конечно молодцы! :Ok:  Заходи и тоже будешь молодцом!  :Vah:  Нас по музыке очень много что интересует. И по техническим вопросам. :Aga:  Мы же только с дерева спускаемся..., как говорит Людмила, притом семимильными шагами. :Oj:

----------


## Наттка

День добрый, форумчане!!! 
Позвольте и мне присоединиться к Вашим стройным рядам! Меня зовут Наталья, здесь я - Наттка, 40 лет. Живу в Минусинске, Красноярский край. Работаю в школе (кадетском корпусе) заместителем директора по восптательной работе. Не могу жить среди бумаг, так как не моё это! Стремлюсь к людям, в гущу событий. Ещё во время учёбы в школе начала пробовать себя в компетенциях по организации мероприятий, затем ВУЗ - и там я "жила" КВН-ом, писала сценарии факультетских 2 - 2,5 часовых концертов,  входила в состав студенческого актива... Затем в школе - пионервожатой,  через два года - заместителем директора по ВР: директор увидела мои способности в организации людей и мероприятий... Думаю, у большинства из вас профессиональный рост похож на мой...
На форуме с 1 февраля 2009 года и пока что в качестве "геолога"... Я не профессиональная тамада, провожу свадьбы и юбилеи по просьбе горожан, которые видели меня "в работе". Проведение свадеб, и вообще - общение с публикой - это, скорее, моё  хобби! Умею "собирать" сценарии по запросам заказчиков, преподносить всё это красиво, душевно, слегка романтично, а если надо, так и с "перчиком" (не люблю только слишком откровенные "соления" на праздниках). Восхищаюсь форумом и всеми его жителями! Вносила и свою маленькую лепту в вашу копилку, но особенно похвастать нечем. А на форум попала случайно и теперь... первое, что я открываю после почтового ящика - это, конечно же msk!!!! Это лучшее место в Интернете и по содержанию, и по отношению к "жителям" этой страны! Влюблена во всех! И готова говорить каждый день вновь и вновь - какие же вы все здесь молодцы! Какие же вы все щедрые люди! Какие же вы все НАСТОЯЩИЕ!!!
Не умею обозначить свой пост в разделе "кто мы". На-у-чи-те!!!

Бегу рыться в своих бумагах - а вдруг откопаю в недрах то, чего ещё не писалось на форуме! Стыдно и не хочется быть здесь "геологом"...Ёй! (а ведь уже успела воспользоваться вашими идеями... только разочек...и спасибо тем, чьи идеи так приглянулись! особенно кричалки - это народ очень любит)
Всех люблю! Наталья!!!

----------


## Анжелла

Наталья, заходи! Мы рады, то что люди приходят и заявляют о себе. Но главное не уходи опять в геологи. Ведь у нас есть и просто живое общение.:rolleyes: А потом и научишься сама помогать... :Ok:

----------


## ВишенкаРЮС

Здравствуйте! На форуме впервые. Поэтому давайте знакомиться. Зовут меня Юленькой. Сколько лет не напишу, но по состоянию души чуть больше 18. прочитала сообщения Даши и Жанны и поняла - у меня все то же: "спортсменка, комсомолка и просто красавица". . От сада до института в первых рядах!Работау меня творческая - воспитатель вдетском саду . И тоже как Даша я считаю свадьбу самым классным праздником! Вела небольшие свадьбы (до 40 чел.) у знакомых. Но все больше для развлечения. А тут сынок идею подбросил: "а не попробовать ли тебе матушка выйти на более высокий уровень" А правда, почему бы и нет? Вот и пришла к Вам за советом и поддержкой. Буду надеятся!

*Добавлено через 29 минут*
Olehka, а как ты работала без ди-джея? У меня это как раз самая большая проблема. На своих "родных свадьбах" я сама с музыкальным центром сражалась. Не дело это, согласись? И если можешь, подскажи, как ты его нашла?

----------


## Курица

*Наттка*,*Вишенка РЮС*,
здравствуйте ВАМ в нашем доме!!!

----------


## swinging

> Olehka, а как ты работала без ди-джея? У меня это как раз самая большая проблема.





> А тут сынок идею подбросил: "а не попробовать ли тебе матушка выйти на более высокий уровень"


Из цитат понятно?
Если нет - поясняю. Сам подбросил идею, сам пускай и парится, за ди-джея.
 :Aga: 

Удачи!

----------


## Анжелла

> Если нет - поясняю. Сам подбросил идею, сам пускай и парится, за ди-джея.


Саша, а ты не допускаешь, что сын может быть еще маленький.



> У меня это как раз самая большая проблема.


Юленька! Поверь-без Ди джея это труба! Ищи нормального. Я вчера с одним пообщалась, пойду следущий праздник с ним. У меня ди джей ужасный, так я устала и решилась поменять. Так что ищи и вперед. Хотя у нас есть одна девушка Янусик, так она и ведет и Ди. Может у нее спросишь? Но она пока заблокированна.:frown:

*Добавлено через 38 секунд*
АААААААА еще Дима с Харькова. Но что то его тоже не видать...

----------


## swinging

> Саша, а ты не допускаешь, что сын может быть еще маленький.


Исключено!
Думаю проблема в другом. Скорее всего нет аппаратуры. А у ди-джеев она чаще всего бывает. Я угадал? Или опять пальцем в ... небо.

Удачи!

----------


## kikotka

Я когда начинала в 2003, у меня ничего не было, кроме голоса и огромного  энтузиазма. Я взяла свой первый аппарат в рассрочку. Колонки  handemade 2 по 250,усилок парк,минидисковый взяла погонять. Аппаратура у меня окупилась через неделю работы в кабаке. Так что главное-желание. Но ведущим я советую работать с ди-джеем, а лучше мужа посади, так вернее и деньги все в семью.

----------


## swinging

> Но ведущим я советую работать с ди-джеем, а лучше мужа посади,


Совет немного подправлю. Лучше ди-джея, чем мужа, если, конечно муж не ди-джей.

Удачи!

----------


## kikotka

Бывают такие кривые ди-джеи, что диву даешься. Такого мне повезло себе на свадьбу заказать. Тамада была знакомая, я ей доверилась,думала с плохими она не работает. Звук был ужасный, дискотека еще хуже. А у меня муж за месяц научился и звукобрабатывать и  треки сводить, работал так, у него в летнем кафе на 400 посадочных мест стулья по 200 рублей хозяйки посетителям продавали

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Но против профессиональных ди-джеев против ничего не имею, но их на всех не хватает

----------


## swinging

> но их на всех не хватает





> Звук был ужасный, дискотека еще хуже.


Так и я о том же. По этому профессиональный ди-джей и получает больше ведущей. А кривые ди-джеи - меньше. А мужьям ди-джеям вообще ничего не достаётся, весь гонорар жёны ведущие забирают себе, заявляя при этом, что он мол (ди-джей муж), и так как сыр в масле. По-этому они для ведущих жён - самые лучшие ди-джеи, а не потому что они "научились сводить треки".

Удачи!

Удачи!

----------


## Анатольевна

> А мужьям ди-джеям вообще ничего не достаётся, весь гонорар жёны ведущие забирают себе, заявляя при этом, что он мол (ди-джей муж), и так как сыр в масле. По-этому они для ведущих жён - самые лучшие ди-джеи, а не потому что они "научились сводить треки".


Саш, наболело?:biggrin:

----------


## novinka15

Всем доброе время суток! Меня зовут Людмила. Большое спасибо  жителям форума за творчество со Славянска и Святогорска  Донецкой области.  Может, кто и бывал в наших краях.
Форум СУПЕР! :Ok:

----------


## Анжелла

> Форум СУПЕР!


Людмила! Так мы ведь знаем. Что форум супер! :Ok:

----------


## Aleleka

Всем привет :)

Я Саша.
А еще я невеста :)

Очень рада, что попала на ваш форум. Люблю, когда интернет-общение получается очень дружественным, приятно даже просто почитать. Жаль, что многие вопросы задавались очень давно и отвечать на них неактуально :))

Живу в Воронеже и сама пишу сценарий своей радужной свадьбы.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Живу в Воронеже и сама пишу сценарий своей радужной свадьбы


Сашенька!Так мы тебе поможем!

----------


## Анатольевна

> Живу в Воронеже и сама пишу сценарий своей радужной свадьбы.


А вести кто будет по твоему сценарию? Только не говори, что сама!:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Саня Кэп

Усё....спугнули дэвушку....Пиарится надо было или рекламу дават...а вы с вопросами.... :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## KainskCherry

Привет,а я бы на месте нашей невесты клич бросила-где вы ведущие-ау,кто проведет мне свадьбу,пусть даже по моему собственному сценарию.Тем более,Сашенька,таких акул развлекательного дела,в таком количестве и такого высокого уровня профессионализма,нигде больше не сыскать!Поверь мне,я уже столько повидала-у нас в городе ведущих много,но вся их творческая жилка сводится к тому,чтоб передрать с наших дисков номера и конкурсы,вдвоем с приятельницей как можем, так и отбиваемся-пишем новое,а пусть попробуют догнать.Ладно бы оть так,а то еще слухи распускают-пьем на свадьбах...Да,город маленький,но кто был и видел,приходят и приглашают.А тех жаба душит,мы хлеб у них отбираем.Извените,дорогие мои-просто наболело.
А вообще этот сайт как и его обитатели обладают множеством прекрасных качеств,одно из которых взаимовыручка,так что спрашивай-мы поможем.Материала и так хватает,но-свидетели должны быть активные,музыка-в отличном качестве,а ведущая-это 90 процентов успеха,лишь 10-ваши гости,это мое мнение.Удачи!

----------


## swinging

> Саш, наболело?


Что наболело? Я не учился "сводить треки". У меня с точностью до наоборот.
Я сначала стал ди-джеем, потОм у меня "появилась" супруга, а уж потОм она стала ведущей, а потОм я стал играть дискотеки на банкетах.

Удачи!

----------


## Суперстар

Привет всем. Вот решила присоединиться к форумчанам. Немного о себе. С развлекательным бизнесом не связана никак, к сожалению.Но мне очень интересно все, что связано с досугом, творчеством во всех его проявлениях. Работаю в небольшой библиотеке, провожу разные праздники с детьми и взрослыми. Во время знакомства с форумом испытала разные чувства, как говорится от печали до радости... Творчество Мани в юбилеях просто покорило.От многих вещей просто слезы на глазах.  Великой души человек. Курица,Ильич, Оптимистка 17, Шоумама и многие- многие другие - огромное спасибо. Удачи в творчестве. Мне кажется, что я вас знаю давным-давно,хотя на форум набрела совсем недавно. Свои наработки просто еще не решаюсь выставлять, мне кажется, что я не не такая талантливая как многие из вас. Может быть позже, я думаю, что я с вами буду долго.Хочется творить, дарить людям праздник !!!

----------


## Lusya

Я рада приветствовать всех форумчан! Жила и не знала, что есть такой замечательный способ общения  среди коллег. О себе: я актриса Днепропетровского кукольного театра,но и по совмещению тамада. Детские праздники веду уже давно,а торжества для взрослых последние 3 года., и от всего получаю огромное удовольствие. В детских праздниках совмещаю игровую программу и небольшие сценки с куклами. Получаются программы 2 в одном. Если в чём-то смогу помочь с удовольствием приду на помощь Желаю всем удачи и побольше интересных  праздников!

----------


## shoymama

Коллеги-новички!!! Спасибо за теплые слова и добро пожаловать!

Я в этот раздел хожу редко - не успеваю. А вот зашла и сразу столько теплых слов. Приятно!    [img]http://s3.******info/7b04912529febdc60eb0a21299e8700e.gif[/img]

----------


## Ильич

> Мне кажется, что я вас знаю давным-давно,хотя на форум набрела совсем недавно. Свои наработки просто еще не решаюсь выставлять, мне кажется, что я не не такая талантливая как многие из вас. Может быть позже, я думаю, что я с вами буду долго.Хочется творить, дарить людям праздник !!!


Свои наработки НАДО выкладывать. Возможно они и наивны, но как праввило у начинающих взгляд не замулен и натолкнет кого нибудь на новый ход. Я свою "стенку" взял вообще из ничего..
Посему не стесняйся!

----------


## Саня Кэп

> Свои наработки НАДО выкладывать.


А вот отсюда ПОПОДРОБНЕЕ,уважаемый мэтр :Aga:

----------


## swinging

> Свои наработки НАДО выкладывать. Возможно они и наивны, но как праввило у начинающих взгляд не замулен и натолкнет кого нибудь на новый ход. Я свою "стенку" взял вообще из ничего..
> Посему не стесняйся!


У кого есть желание выкладывать, тот выкладывает. У кого есть желание просто общаться, тот просто общается, не нужно усложнять.  :Aga: 

Удачи!

----------


## Анатольевна

*swinging*,
Саш, я не про  


> "сводить треки".


спрашивала "наболело?", а про



> мужьям ди-джеям вообще ничего не достаётся, весь гонорар жёны ведущие забирают себе, заявляя при этом, что он мол (ди-джей муж), и так как сыр в масле.


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## аLisa

Кто я? Я - aLisa. Хотя вообще-то, меня зовут Татьяна. Почему аЛиса? Потому что...
а Лиса
Опосля "Халявочки"
На песчаной поляночке
Ток на Форум добрела.

  Если честно, ник Ильич придумал. Он может и забыл, а я на ус намотала.

  А если серьезно, с вами уже недели две, а душою со слета  в Песчаном. Всех помню, обожаю. (Может и меня кто вспомнит, мы с Татусею приезжали) . В этом году буду обязательно!!! Только у меня анкета не отправляется, и вообще, мало еще что получается - период освоения. Но Наташа (Татуся) вносила меня в списки.

----------


## Ильич

> Свои наработки НАДО выкладывать.


Проясняю... Поподробнее...
НАДО это значит если не жалко. 
Надо делиться тем , чтот наработал. Хотя слово надо у советского человека ассоциируется с ответом ЕСТЬ!
Так вот после надо не надо есть.
Не хочешь не надо... а если есть желание, не держи его в себе...

----------


## Масяня

*аLisa*,


Танюш, дак ты значит и не новенькая в полном смысле этого слова! Растёт и множится Донецкая область, я вчера с сестрой по скйпу общалась, она в Мариуполе живёт, все уши ей прожужжала про форум наш любимый. Она только начинает входить во вкус тамадейского ремесла, надеюсь, что скоро присоединится.. :Aga:

----------


## maknata

*аLisa*,
 О, соседка по палатке нашлась! Привет, Танюш! :Oj:

----------


## Анжелла

Ой, НАташа! Такая красотка! :Oj:  СЕрьезно  :Ok:

----------


## аLisa

Привет, Наташа! Думаю в этом году свою палатку привезу, хотя в твоей было очень комфортно, особенно в дождик. Спасибо тебе!
------------------
Татьяна
мой телефон 80990305218
ICQ 397959479

----------


## ДУШЕЧКА 55

Всем здрасте!!! Ну не много о себе:  я вооше против вас ни хто  .  Обычная домохозяйка ,мне 32 года, живу в германии . На ваш сайт наткнулась совершенно случайно ,сылка была на однокласниках ,так вот уже 2 недели я от вас не вылазию  ,забыла про всё  :читаю черпаю ,пишу .А всё только для того чтобы провести юбилей у свёкра (ему 50), так мы дети готовим что нибудь такое , интересное.А у вас тут просто клад, вы всё большие , большие умнички  . Зарегистрировалась специально, чтобы сказать ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО .

----------


## Анжелла

> Всем здрасте!!! Ну не много о себе: я вооше против вас ни хто


Здрасте! :flower: 



> А всё только для того чтобы провести юбилей у свёкра


Ты уверена, что только для этого?



> Зарегистрировалась специально, чтобы сказать ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО .


А я думала, что ты хочешь с нами пообщаться...

----------


## Юльчита

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане. Я довольно-таки давно зарегистрировалась, но превоначально по нужде. Лучшая подружка попросила провести 30-летний юбилей.А здесь такой кладесь информации.С миру как говорится по нитке, с форума по крупицам, два месяца сидела и читала. Набрала кучу полезной информации. Провела один юбилей, всем очень понравилось так, что через несколько дней попросили провести еще один юбилей, тоже 30-летие.И тоже на ура. Вот тут-то я и задумалась.А может воплотить в жизнь давнюю мечту. А мечта моя работать с людьми, доставлять радость и видеть в ответ улыбки. Я от этого получаю огромное удовольствие.Немного о себе. Меня зовут Юля.Мне 29 лет. По профессии и по призванию педагог. Преподаю в школе английский язык вот уже 7 лет. Деятельность ведущей, если можно так сказать, начала в далекие студенческие года, когда проводила вечеринки для друзей с конкурсами и играми.Мой дом никогда не пустовал, потом начала проводить дни рождения друзей, их родителей и понеслось. Конечно же все это было бесплатно.Но так как я сама получала от этого огромное удовольствие, все оставались довольны.Потом свои задумки начала реализовывать на школьных праздниках, классных и внеклассных мероприятиях.А сейчас родив второго ребенка, призадумалась что мне больше по душе,преподавание в школе, где с каждым днем все больше и больше ущемляют права учителя: вся работа педагога теперь сводится к заполнению документации и отчетам, по большому счету творческие идеи воплотить-то некогда,или работа с людьми творческого характера.Вроде все написала, может немного сумбурно, но зато как чувствую.Хочу влиться в ваш дружный коллектив, единственное, что поделиться-то пока нечем, но я очень буду стараться.Всем огромный привет.

----------


## Анжелла

Юля, привет! Заходи к нам! А если решила, что это твое, то значит надо заниматься, тем что тебе нравится! Удачи тебе! :flower:

----------


## Юльчита

*Анжелла*,спасибо за теплый прием!!! :flower:

----------


## Иринья

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Вот и я, Ирина, психолог по образованию, массовик-затейник по призванию:smile:  мне 32. 7 лет трудилась в дополнительном образовании, играла с детками) режиссировала и проводила массовые мероприятия в нашем городке: фестивали, концерты, праздники... Мне предлагали заказы - свадьбы, юбилеи, корпоративы - но я категорически отказывалась, не грело меня развлекать взрослую публику....Но так сложилось в моей жизни, что я уехала в другой город , а когда вернулась, захотела работать только на себя... и только по собственному графику! И понеслось!  третий годок уж как тамадю)) Теперь меня знают во всех ресторанчиках нашего небольшого городка, рекомендуют, с благодарностью отношусь ко всем моим заказчикам, ибо кормят)) Искренне восхищаюсь теми , кто находит силы и энергию на основную работу и на частные заказы...... Кроме взрослых -  корпоративных и семейных заказов - тружусь и с детками... образ выбрала  один, не меняю его, думаю, так комфортнее - клоунесса Ириска) Меняю только наряды время от времени)) Особыми талантами художественного толка не блещу... мой конек на взрослых вечеринках - умение говорить, неплохая дикция, приятный голос ... Это то, что хором отмечают гости) 
Однажды на свадьбе я комментировала  зажигание фейерверка... говорю, говорю... пафосно так... а по сути что в голову лезет - бла-бла... и замолчала.. пускай, думаю, гости уже насладятся зрелищем.. а тут паренек рядышком стоявший и пристально так глядевший мне в рот - почти шопотом: ты говори еще, говори...!!! :rolleyes:
Ну а уж умение завести публику - это , думаю, у каждого из нас как основной талант чистится :Aga:  

Безумно рада знакомству со всеми вами)

*Добавлено через 18 минут*

----------


## ДУШЕЧКА 55

Цитата:
  А я думала, что ты хочешь с нами пообщаться...



 :Aga: И пообщяться тоже хочеться, так как я соовсем чайник ,а идей и материала набралась ,то не знаю  , как это всё в одну кучу собрать.Так что помощи от вас жду , сама ещё конкретно не могу сказать  в чём .

----------


## Анжелла

> .Так что помощи от вас жду , сама ещё конкретно не могу сказать в чём .


Интересно очень...! :biggrin:



> ты говори еще, говори...!!!


А вроде везде пишут, что женщина любит ушами.:biggrin: ТОлько тамада может поменять все стереотипы.

----------


## Курица

> Вроде все написала, может немного сумбурно, но зато как чувствую.Хочу влиться в ваш дружный коллектив, единственное, что поделиться-то пока нечем, но я очень буду стараться.Всем огромный привет.





> умение завести публику - это , думаю, у каждого из нас как основной талант чистится
> Безумно рада знакомству со всеми вами)


Юлия, Ирина! Судя по всему- ВЫ- нААААшего поля ягодки! Поэтому- выходим из подполья (это, в основном, Юле...:biggrin:fersteen???:biggrin:), общаемся, читаем-пишем-обсуждаем, вобщем- живем...
мы- старожилы- обещаем вам-что жизнь ваша ИЗМЕНИТСЯ после тесного контакта  с МСК, станет более интересной, совершенно не будет у вас времени на телевизор. газеты и прочие фигли-мигли, более денежной(идеи -то у нас на Форуме- О-ГО-ГО!!!), более интересной от общения с себе подобными; вы станете более продвинутыми в компе, в программах, в терминах и направлениях музыки начнете ориентироваться, возможно- возьмете в руки иголку или сядете за швейную машинку, возможно, забросите на время уборку в квартире, приготовление обедов - ужинов и уход за детьми/домашними животными/рыбками/цветами  и получите от любимого/нелюбимого/обожаемого/надоевшего/супруга/сожителя(ненужное зачеркнуть!:biggrin:) по щее, НО...

...НО ВАША жизнь обогатится! Я вас поздравляю с грядущими изменениями в жизни!!! :Aga:

----------


## Анжелла

> забросите на время уборку в квартире, приготовление обедов - ужинов и уход за детьми/домашними животными/рыбками/цветами и получите от любимого/нелюбимого/обожаемого/надоевшего/супруга/сожителя(ненужное зачеркнуть!) по щее, НО...


НО это время будет очень долгое...поверте мне. :Aga:  И по шее тоже попадет-это точно.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Татьяна как всегда все по полочкам разложила. Ладно дорогая хоть ты у нас есть... :flower:  А то так бы и думали, что мы тут не сутками...:tongue:

----------


## shoymama

Да, Тань, шею уже приходится прятать. Да и   :Jopa:  тоже!
Девочки! Вливайтесь!!!

[img]http://s14.******info/41b8e60ea43bc859634e64c9f7d90a35.gif[/img]

----------


## Юльчита

*Курица*,вы настолько правы, что забросишь все.Я УЖЕ!!!Муж говорит, ты как наркоманка сидишь ночами, днями некогда, маленький ребенок, да вдовесок веду кучу уроков дома.А ночью выхожу в засаду:biggrin:.Иногда хочется вставить слово свое, но побаиваюсь.Сторожилы обычно новичкам пишут, мол начитайтесь вдоволь, а потом в бой.Вот я и старалась почти 4 месяца, учитывалась, честно скажу запоем,забываешь о времени напрочь.kukuМне кажется весь здешний материал мне не осилить до пенсии, но я очень постараюсь:smile:.

----------


## Курица

> Мне кажется весь здешний материал мне не осилить до пенсии,


...А ПЕД. ПЕНСИЯ:wink: ПО ВЫСЛУГЕ ЛЕТ, ЮЛЯ, ОНА НЕ ТАК ДАЛЕКО, КАК ТЕБЕ КАЖЕТСЯ...:biggrin:

----------


## Анжелла

> Иногда хочется вставить слово свое, но побаиваюсь.Сторожилы обычно новичкам пишут, мол начитайтесь вдоволь, а потом в бой.


Да нет. Это не тем пишут. Так что Юля пиши и не бойся. :flower:

----------


## Маргусик

Добрый вечер, всем! Меня зовут Маргарита. Свадьбы только начинаю проводить, но надеюсь смогу быть принятой в Ваш дружный коллектив. До этого всегда была массовиком -затейником у друзй и  на корпоративных мероприятиях. Какое-то время пела в ресторане. Узнала о Вашем сайте и просто в восторге!!!  Пока наработак своих к сожелению нет, а если где что-то и видела и слышала, то все уже на сайте, повторяться не хочется. В конце апреля у меня первая свадьба, переживаю жутко, все же не вкругу друзей и коллег, но благодаря Вам я столько нового узнала. Спасибо Вам всем. Надеюсь что в скором будущем и я смогу быть Вам полезной.

----------


## ElenaS

Меня зовут Еленой, бабушка называла Аленкой, как девочку с шоколадки )) 
В принципе, по работе я Алена. Если звонят и спрашивают Алену, значит по делу,а не просто так ))) 

Я родилась и всю свою сознательную жизнь провела в Москве, поэтому Москву знаю плохо, гораздо лучше знаю и больше люблю, например, Питер 


Мечтаю стать Президентом США, но шансов мало, в связи с расцветом политической корректности на западе. 

Согласна на Оскар в хорошем фильме. )) Поэтому хожу на свадьбы. Может, как-нибудь приду, дверь открою, а там Михалков, или Скорсезе. И подойдет ко мне кто-то из них, и скажет: "Лена, иди ко мне на главную роль". А у меня елки, утренники. Покривляюсь, но соглашусь, получу Оскар, эх )) 

К Оскару я иду длинным путем. 
Сначала я закончила педагогический колледж с красным дипломом, в результате чего меня взяли на третий курс одновременно аж в два ВУЗа, которые я тоже закончила с дипломами того же цвета вечной любви. 

На сегодняшний день имею диплом педагогический, лингвистический и психологический, что означает, что единственное, что я могу делать, - это болтать. )) Я - артист разговорного жанра и практического производственного проку от меня мало. 

8 лет отработала в школе, где по собственной инициативе устраивала ежемесячно праздники-шоу-карнавалы. 

Организовывала свадьбы, юбилеи и дни рождения знакомым и друзьям, начиная с 1997 года 

Потом как-то постепенно пришла к тому, что захотела этим заниматься профессионально, и всерьез. Вот, четвертый год этим занимаюсь, и по-настоящему счастлива. 

Я даже забросила диссертацию, посвятив себя всецело свадьбам. Вызовет меня к себе научный руководитель бывало, про науку поспрашивать, а я ей: "Я тут такой номер придумала! Хотите послушать?" Думаю, что оставила надежду моя Любовь Валерьевна. Видимо, думает, что толк из меня уже никогда не выйдет. 

Но что делать, если я, как Сухомлинский, который сердце отдавал детям, отдаю свое молодоженам 

В свободное от свадеб время и во времена моей счастливой жизни в городе-герое я работала переводчиком в инвестиционной компании, где с пониманием относились к моей одержимости праздниками. Помимо этого я преподавала английский и готовила людей к прохождению собеседований. 

Примерно 8 месяцев назад, собрав ценные вещи (я их потом потеряла по дороге), демо, папочку с викторинами, пару париков и тысячи костюмов, я отправилась жить и работать в Лондон.

В Лондоне мне пока нравится слабо, тянет на Родину. к глазированным сыркам, кабачковой икре, любимому коту, друзьям, родным и знакомым.
В пятницу мне передадут привет от родных: воблу и караоке диск )))

Я записалась в дом престарелых, чтобы помогать пожилым людям: веселить их и организовывать их досуг. Помимо этого, в английской школе я организовала Русский Клуб, где я учу местных детей любить мою Родину, говорить по-русски и делать открытки из мимозы и клея ПВА. Во вторник у нас концерт, к которому мы старательно готовимся. Через какое-то время я буду проводить в школе "день учителя". А еще я шью одежду для местных курочек )

Я где-то прочитала, что самые счастливые люди - это парикмахеры. Потому что они каждый день видят результаты своей работы, получают определенную порцию восхищения и удовлетворения собой и тем, что они делают. Я бы хотела добавить к списку счастливчиков ведущих. Ведь что может быть прекрасней, когда ты вечером (пусть даже и уставший) видишь счастливые лица гостей и молодоженов, когда тебе дарят цветы за твою работу, звонят, приезжают в гости, когда с каждым выходным днем ты приобретаеь все больше и больше друзей и близких людей, с которыми потом уже не хочется расставаться.

----------


## Курица

> На сегодняшний день имею диплом педагогический, лингвистический и психологический, что означает, что единственное, что я могу делать, - это болтать. )) Я - артист разговорного жанра и практического производственного проку от меня мало.


Еленка, да ты еще и писатель...спасибо, читала твое эссе с удовольствием...Эх, наш человек!!Прям- как из рога изобилия последнее время- примета такая просто появляется- если на НАШ ФОРУМ новичок выходит перед ДНЕМ культработника или ДНЕМ театра- значит, НААААШ человек, надолго останется!!! :Aga: 
Елен, ты все в этой темке, смотрю, тусуешься- выходи на большую дорогу!!!!:wink:

----------


## Саня Кэп

> А еще я шью одежду для местных курочек )


Во што кризис с людьми делает!!!!!

----------


## ElenaS

> Еленка, да ты еще и писатель...спасибо, читала твое эссе с удовольствием...Эх, наш человек!!Прям- как из рога изобилия последнее время- примета такая просто появляется- если на НАШ ФОРУМ новичок выходит перед ДНЕМ культработника или ДНЕМ театра- значит, НААААШ человек, надолго останется!!!
> Елен, ты все в этой темке, смотрю, тусуешься- выходи на большую дорогу!!!!:wink:


Да, я как-то стесняюсь пока, осваиваюсь
Но вот уже планирую буквально на днях в свадьбы зайти,  в юбилеи,в детские праздники. Мыслями поделиться, возможно, кому-то будет полезно. Опять же, дополнительный толчок для общего креатива )
Главное для меня сейчас как-то справиться со слайдшоу ( к празднику в школе делаю подборку фотографий о Москве ) А еще хочу цыганок выпустить и нарезку придумать нужно%

Так как это школа, погадаем одной беременной учительнице про всякие ляляля и детский смех. Хотела еще что-нибудь такое с I feel good ) можно "погадать" какой язык будешь изучать в след. году и сделать что-нибудь на японском, например ) пока только думаю, а еще обрезать нужно %  Я в школе муз. центр со второй попытки включить могу, а тут такое )))

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Во што кризис с людьми делает!!!!!


И не говори )) Вот такая вот неожиданная надомная работа )) что костюмы на гостей шить, что одежду для курочек.

Кстати, о курочках местных забота. Даже стесняюсь про такое сказать )) В общем, петухи тут делают с курицей свое дело яро, расцарапывая спину бедной курочке в порыве страсти. Поэтому, перед актом любви на курицу тут надевают специальную одежку ))))))

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Иногда хочется вставить слово свое, но побаиваюсь.Сторожилы обычно новичкам пишут, мол начитайтесь вдоволь, а потом в бой.Вот я и старалась почти 4 месяца


Так это не бойтесь!! Мы в одно время на сайте появились, я даже чуток меньше. А народ здесь добрый и гостеприимный. Жаль мужиков маловато или геологами ходят.
Все будет хорошо!! Вперед и с песнями!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> В общем, петухи тут делают с курицей свое дело яро, расцарапывая спину бедной курочке в порыве страсти


Ух какие страсти любовные!!!!

----------


## ElenaS

> Ух какие страсти любовные!!!!


Я сама, когда узнала, обалдела и в чем-то даже позавидовала ))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Саня Кэп

> В общем, петухи тут делают с курицей свое дело яро, расцарапывая спину бедной курочке в порыве страсти. Поэтому, перед актом любви на курицу тут надевают специальную одежку ))))))


Эх,не были вы у маей бабушки в Краснодарском крае,у неё куры полуголыми ходили,а ПЕТУХ даже на людей бросался!! :Aga:

----------


## ElenaS

> Эх,не были вы у маей бабушки в Краснодарском крае,у неё куры полуголыми ходили,а ПЕТУХ даже на людей бросался!!



Вот это нравы в Краснодарском крае! )) сплошная аморальщина )))) Хотя в Краснодарском крае я была. много там проехали километров. вино было вкууууусное. абрикосы ничьи с деревьев в юбку собирали, загорали и прочее )

----------


## Саня Кэп

> абрикосы ничьи с деревьев в юбку собирали,


kuku:biggrin:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Я сама, когда узнала, обалдела и в чем-то даже позавидовала ))))


Круто!!


> Эх,не были вы у маей бабушки в Краснодарском крае,у неё куры полуголыми ходили,а ПЕТУХ даже на людей бросался!!


Обалдеть!! Час начитаюсь, пойду на жену бросатся!!!
А вообще не слышал и не видел такого, интересная штука.
Хотя куры общипанные попадались!!! 
Хотя все понятно (вот старый дурак)!!!
У петуха куча кур и он один в этом гареме, есть на что страсть выливать.
А тут одна жена, да и то пилит иногда, КАКИЕ ЦАРАПАНЬЯ!!!!

----------


## ElenaS

> Круто!!
> А вообще не слышал и не видел такого, интересная штука.
> Хотя куры общипанные попадались!!!


Вот, век живи, - век учись ))

А жене отдельно: каску от меня и пусть окоп роет. На всякий )))))))))))))

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> А жене отдельно: каску от меня и пусть окоп роет. На всякий


:smile::smile::smile:

----------


## Саня Кэп

*ElenaS*,
А как по-английски ТАМАДА?:eek:И насколько видно из фильмов ТАМ на свадьбах по-другому всё?

----------


## ElenaS

> *ElenaS*,
> А как по-английски ТАМАДА?:eek:И насколько видно из фильмов ТАМ на свадьбах по-другому всё?


У них нет такого понятия, как тамада. 
на свадьбах присутствует (на дорогих свадьбах) седовласый мужчина в красном пиджаке с золотыми пуговицами. Он называется toastmaster

У него припрятан молоточек, которым он привлекает к себе внимание (или прибивает ))))
вот стукнул молотком и кричит: Пара входит, всем улыбаться и махать ))
потом стукнул: А сейчас слово свидетелю. Постучал так примерно часа полтора, и не дождавшись даже первого танца, повесил свой сюртук на сиденье в машине и поееехал к любимой жене-старушке домой

есть понятие entertainer.  к ним относятся здесь: диджеи, клоуны и фокусники. другого они не знают, а потому не понимают. мне когда звонят и спрашивают не клоун ли я часом, я всегда отшучиваюсь, что нет. тогда у меня уточняют, не фокусник ли ))) получив снова отрицательный ответ, недоумевают и пугаются ) вот, пока так и не нашла ни одного местного желающего на тамаду )))) но я упертая )))

что касается диджея, то они считают, что пригласили, он им что-то включил и все счастливы.
я ходила на выставку. большую такую выставку. из примерно 100% стендов 50% процентов- камеры наблюдения. 25% - врачи на вашем мероприятии )) 10 % - организвации - клубы, вступив в который ты получишь бумажку, что ты - ведущий из этого клуба.  5% - "развлекатели". сенсацией были два мальчика. мы такое делали в пионерском лагере. когда одежку так надеваешь на руки и будто ты карлик. это максимум здесь ))

----------


## Саня Кэп

Дикие люди))Судя по прочитанному ТАМАДЕ там ничего не светит,тока если не какая-нить "русская диаспора" не закажет на час-другой....:wink:

----------


## swinging

> Я довольно-таки давно зарегистрировалась, но превоначально *по нужде*.


 :Vah: 



> Во што кризис с людьми делает!!!!!


 :Aga: 

Как нужда? Справилась? Кстати, она была большая или маленькая?

:biggrin:

Удачи!

----------


## Курица

> Как нужда? Справилась? Кстати, она была большая или маленькая?


Саш...Учитель...анатомии?????????????:wink::biggrin:

----------


## ElenaS

> Дикие люди))Судя по прочитанному ТАМАДЕ там ничего не светит,тока если не какая-нить "русская диаспора" не закажет на час-другой....:wink:


Именно! поэтому сначала сфокусировалась на детских праздниках. но что-то как-то ни того самого )))
поэтому нужно среди русских пиариться, чтобы хоть как-то выжить )))

----------


## swinging

> Саш...Учитель...анатомии?????????????:wink::biggrin:


Нет, это уже не учитель. Это уже: "И тут Остапа понесло".
 :Aga: 

Удачи!

----------


## ElenaS

> Дикие люди))


Да, кстати!
для того, чтобы работать ведущим в том числе ( и вообще с людьми: учитель, врач, продавец,  и тыды) ты должен пройти полицейскую проверку. около 70 фнтов
мне делали через пенсионеров бесплатно. там написано, что ты никого не убил, не зарезал. изготовляется около 1.5 месяцев. нужно постоянно подтверждать

----------


## Саня Кэп

> но что-то как-то ни того самого )))


не понял))




> мне делали через пенсионеров бесплатно


пенсионерам ТАКИЕ справки дают бесплатно?

----------


## ElenaS

> не понял))


так специально )) засекретила ))) не выходит, в общем, каменный цветок с местным населением. либо фокусы нужно учиться показывать, либо красный нос и рыжий парик ))




> пенсионерам ТАКИЕ справки дают бесплатно?


если ты волонтер ( работаешь бесплатно, как я), то тебе справки организация сама делает.

----------


## Саня Кэп

> так специально )) засекретила ))) не выходит, в общем, каменный цветок с местным населением. либо фокусы нужно учиться показывать, либо красный нос и рыжий парик ))


А та как хотела?Я и клоуном бываю,и СУПЕРМЕНОМ и ПИРАТОМ....это ж дети..им это понятнее:smile:

----------


## ElenaS

> А та как хотела?Я и клоуном бываю,и СУПЕРМЕНОМ и ПИРАТОМ....это ж дети..им это понятнее:smile:


Не, это не то.
тут ты должен быть настоящим )) не на тематическую вечеринку нарядиться ))) я сделала наброски сценария " Школа магии". Мне позвонилили, но узнав, что это программа с играми- конкурсами и фокусами, а не собственно фокусы, - отказались) просто потому что им такое непонятно. они не знают как это собраться и устроить тематическую вечеринку. для них тематическая - это наряд + еда (максимум) для детей, добавятся поделки. все

----------


## Саня Кэп

остаётся шить одежду для курочек....или стать ЗВЕЗДОЙ :Ok: 
Звезда-это не ирония,это значит сталь лучшим в узкой области и пользоваться этим

----------


## ElenaS

> остаётся  стать ЗВЕЗДОЙ


Звездой я стану, другого пути у меня нет )) оступать некуда )))

----------


## swinging

> остаётся шить одежду для курочек....или стать ЗВЕЗДОЙ
> Звезда-это не ирония,это значит сталь лучшим в узкой области и пользоваться этим





> Звездой я стану, другого пути у меня нет )) оступать некуда )))


То есть куры будут опять нагишом? Ню - так сказать.
:biggrin:

Удачи!

----------


## ElenaS

> То есть куры будут опять нагишом? Ню - так сказать.
> :biggrin:
> 
> Удачи!


У кур очень плотная одежда ) у меня сломалась машинка )) металлический стержень аж погнулся от этой брони )) вот, пока не починю, будут ходить нагишом. а я в это время быстренько звездой стану, чтоб время не терять ))))

----------


## Юльчита

> Как нужда? Справилась? Кстати, она была большая или маленькая?


Да, справилась по всем направлениям:biggrin:, и кстати, не без вашей помощи.Вы в свое время мне с музычкой очень помогли.Так что, огромное вам спасибо за помощь и юмор. :flower:

----------


## Иринья

СПАСИБО ЗА ТЕПЛЫЙ ПРИЕМ  :flower:

----------


## ЖасМи

*Иринья*,
 ПРИВЕТ, землячке!!!! Ну наконец-то, кто-то и из моего края обозначился на форуме! Ирин, меня зовут Жанна. Иногда доводилось работать в вашем гостеприимном городе вместе со Скобловым Виктором. Очень нравится работать с вашими творческими коллективами - группой "Горенка" и дуэтом "Притяжение", к сожалению очень редко с "ДанцАрт плюс" . А я иногда детские праздники скидывала Татьяне Олейнич. Теперь, если породнимся - только софорумчанке! Ойй, Ира вру  :Oj: . Я же сама решила развивать это направление... Но рада буду. если когда - нибудь позвоню и скажу - Ириш, давай поработаем вместе! Как ты на это смотришь?   ОЧЕНЬ РАДА ВИДЕТЬ  НА СТРАНИЦАХ  ФОРУМА ПОЧТИ ЗЕМЛЯЧКУ!

Ира, если что- обращайся. спрашивай! Помогу как сестре!!!

----------


## Иринья

ДА ЗДРАВСТВУЕТ ИНТЕРНЕТ! ДА ЗДРАВСТВУЕТ ФОРУМ И ФОРУМЧАНЕ! ДА ЗДРАВТВУЮТ ВЕСЕЛЫЕ ЛЮДИ! ВОТ Я ЗДЕСЬ С ЗЕМЛЯЧКОЙ ПЕРЕСЕКЛАСЬ!

----------


## Оляшка

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут, Ольга, мне 33 года. Живу и работаю в городе Уссурийск Приморского края.Сколько себя помню, всегда пела. Первый мой "дебют" состоялся в  первом классе с песни" жили у бабуси два весёлых гуся":smile:А дальше понеслось... На новый год - баба Яга, клоун - в общем, как говорится" И тут Остапа понесло"kuku.С детства любила животных, поэтому стала ветеринарным врачом, но и в техникуме и в институте  всегда участвовала в самодеятельности.Мечтала стать певицей, но мечта так и осталась мечтой, играю немного на гитаре в кругу друзей.Первой свадьбой стала для меня свадьба подруги, где я совмещала обязанности фотографа и тамады. Ой, как страшно было впервый раз: закрыла глаза и вперед - под танки!Но с поставленной задачей справилась на ура! А сейчас провожу мероприятия в кругу друзей и близких. Мне нравится дарить людям радость - это так здорово! По натуре я оптимистка и ни когда не унываю.Пока на Вашем форуме я осваиваюсь :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте! Меня зовут, Ольга, мне 33 года.





> Мне нравится дарить людям радость - это так здорово! По натуре я оптимистка и ни когда не унываю.Пока на Вашем форуме я осваиваюсь


Проходи, освоишься-пиши, спрашивай, не стесняйся!
Мы очень рады таким "далеким" уссурийским Олям!!!:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Сильва

Привет всем новичкам!!!
*ElenaS*,
 Кажется, англичан у нас ещё не было - присоединяйся!  :flower: 
*Иринья*,
 а у меня родня в Тихвине! Может, даже и знакомы... :biggrin:
*Оляшка*,
Видишь, благодаря инету далёкое становится близким! А со временем - очень близким...  :Aga: 
Очень рады новичкам,
Заходите чаще к нам!  :br:  :br:  :br:

----------


## oksanaF

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Оксана. Я нечаянно нашла ваш сайт полгода назад, и больше несмогла без него и дня прожить.Странички с разными темами форума у меня постоянно открыты (боюсь пропустить чтонибудь). 
Я сама не занимаюсь профессионально проведением праздников, но дома и в компании корпоративной, считаюсь активной, жизнерадостной и боевой. 
Нам нравится проводить праздники весело, живо и обязательно с прибаутками. Поэтому ваш труд и ваши материалы считаю суперэкслюзивом. Вы МОЛОДЦЫ!

----------


## Курица

> Странички с разными темами форума у меня постоянно открыты (боюсь пропустить чтонибудь).


Приветствуем Заслуженную Геологию Урала, Вышедшую Весной На Поверхность!!! :flower: 
Шучу- раз тебя 23 раза ПОБЛАГОДАРИЛИ люди, значит, все в порядке!!! Пиши о том, что на душе. и не бойся казаться ненужной и неинтересной(это я о себе в первые месяцы на Форуме...Кто меня знает, понимает, о чем я...о своей самооценке). И- в тему-
Последнее время балдею от этого диалога:
“В чем секрет Вашего успеха?”
“Два слова”
“И, какие они?”
“Правильные решения”.
“И как же вы делаете правильные решения?”
“Одно слово”.
“И какое это слово?”
“Опыт”.
“И как вы получили опыт?”
“Два слова”
“И какие они?”
“Неправильные решения”.

----------


## oksanaF

Татьяна - Курица! Спасибо вам большое за хорошие слова "Заслуженную Геологию Урала, Вышедшую Весной На Поверхность!!!"  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Просто я сама с большим удовольствием  помогаю людям,если это в моих силах. Но мне всегда кажется, что я со своими просьбами могу не понравиться кому-то  :Oj: .

----------


## KAlinchik

> Но мне всегда кажется, что я со своими просьбами могу не понравиться кому-то


не надо глупости говорить :biggrin:
мы здесь тоже такими же вещами занимаемся....

----------


## Курица

> Просто я сама с большим удовольствием  помогаю людям,если это в моих силах. Но мне всегда кажется, что я со своими просьбами могу не понравиться кому-то .





> не надо глупости говорить 
> мы здесь тоже такими же вещами занимаемся....


ЕЩЕ РАЗ ПОВТОРЯЮ:
“В чем секрет Вашего успеха?”
“Два слова”
“И, какие они?”
“Правильные решения”.
*“И как же вы делаете правильные решения?”
“Одно слово”.
“И какое это слово?”
“Опыт”.
“И как вы получили опыт?”
“Два слова”
“И какие они?”
“Неправильные решения”.*

----------


## Оляшка

Спасибо Вам ,Татьяна И Сильва, за поддержку! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Оляшка

> Привет всем новичкам!!!
> *ElenaS*,
>  Кажется, англичан у нас ещё не было - присоединяйся! 
> *Иринья*,
>  а у меня родня в Тихвине! Может, даже и знакомы... :biggrin:
> *Оляшка*,
> Видишь, благодаря инету далёкое становится близким! А со временем - очень близким... 
> Очень рады новичкам,
> Заходите чаще к нам!


:eek:Батюшки Святы!!! Светлана! Ну честное пионерское слово: не узнала Вас:biggrin:Извиняюсь :flower:

----------


## Анжелла

> Батюшки Святы!!! Светлана! Ну честное пионерское слово: не узнала ВасИзвиняюсь


Так, а вот с этого места поподробнее... Уж не родственники ли вы?:biggrin:

----------


## manja

> На новый год - баба Яга, клоун - в общем, как говорится"


Это мне уже нравится...
Заходи Олюшка к нам в школу бабок Ежек...
Мы тебя там обогреем и встретим как полагается....
Удачи тебе во всем...

----------


## Анжелла

ОЛя и Оксана! Мы рады вам! :flower:

----------


## ВишенкаРЮС

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ ВСЕ!  *Анжела,* спасибо за ответ!

*Swinging*, Вариант "Бабу Ягу со стороны брать не будем, воспитаем в своем коллективе" - идеальный. И сыночек не маленький. ТОлько вот живем мы с  ним пока в разных городах!

----------


## КУПЦОВА Ната

Здравствуйте жители этого славного форума! Я обратила внимание, что людей зарегистрировавшихся намного раньше чем решились написать не мало....я одна из них...читая сообщения которые на этом форуме восхищаюсь талантом, фантазией и открытостью...невольно думая о том, как повезло тем людям кто приглашает на работу таких специалистов...
 Мой родной город находится в Белорусии минской области...красивый старинный город Несвиж...по образованию я детский психолог но по специальности я не работаю...уже пости 8 лет занимаюсь, как и многие из форумчан, организацией и проведением проаздничных торжеств, около 2 лет назад занялась оформлением залов шарами...в этой деятельности чувствую себя очень комфортно...не это ли самое главное!? особенно тогда, когда  твоя работа сделана слышишь благодарность от людей...

----------


## Курица

> Я обратила внимание, что людей зарегистрировавшихся намного раньше чем решились написать не мало....я одна из них...


Наташа, выходи из тьмы на свет, и тебе будет куда комфортней на нашем Форуме!!! :flower:

----------


## Анжелла

Наталья, привет! :flower:  Я думаю, что выйдя из тьмы, человек уже незахочет туда вновь войти! Так что очень рады! :Ok:

----------


## Оляшка

> Так, а вот с этого места поподробнее... Уж не родственники ли вы?:biggrin:


Я оказывается в "одноклассниках" в группе " Праздник каждый день", а создатель Светлана Дмитриевна:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Это мне уже нравится...
> Заходи Олюшка к нам в школу бабок Ежек...
> Мы тебя там обогреем и встретим как полагается....
> Удачи тебе во всем...


Спасибо, Маня, обязательно загляну к Вам на шабаш :Aga: , вот только освоюсь маленько.kuku

*Добавлено через 10 минут*



> ОЛя и Оксана! Мы рады вам!


Спасибо! Я  тоже рада знакомству с такими творческими людьми:rolleyes:!

----------


## dushca kompanii

*oksanaF*,
 Привет! Я тоже с Урала а вы с какого города!

----------


## oksanaF

> Привет! Я тоже с Урала а вы с какого города!


Мы проживаем с моими друзьми под Екатеринбургом

----------


## dushca kompanii

*oksanaF*,
 Рада познакомиться!
кто мыhttp://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....&page=163#2437

----------


## Сильва

*Оляшка*,
 Оленька!!!!!!!!! Во-первых, на форуме принято со всеми общаться на "ты", :Aga:  во-вторых, я не создатель, а модератор только, в-третьих, откуда ты моё отчество узнала?:eek: вроде нигде не светила...
Меня щас ногами пинать начнут, решат, что в группе я себя тАк поставила!...
Сама видишь, что группа на "Одноклассниках" по сравнению с форумом - детский сад на прогулке: и объём, и профессионализм, и, главное, уровень общения. Здесь все намного открытее и щедрее... :flower:

----------


## Масяня

> Меня щас ногами пинать начнут, решат, что в группе я себя тАк поставила!...



хоть на одноклассниках и не была, но бить-то за что? За продвижение культуры в массы?  Свет Дмитриевна, не тушуйся, наоборот, гордость должна быть, Я МОГУ БЫТЬ МОДЕРАТОРОМ! Так что - вперёд и с песней, да и не одной..

----------


## Абюл45

:flower:  Ой, девочки, я ведь тоже с Урала, с южного,Магнитогорск,Челябинск,Екатеринбург совсем рядом,приветик всем, всем,всем, :flower: 




> Сильва





> группа на "Одноклассниках" по сравнению с форумом - детский сад на прогулке


 а, из ребяток детского сада вырастают большие профессионалы, с песнями и транспорантами мы с вами... УРА! Товарищи! :Aga:

----------


## Оляшка

> *Оляшка*,
>  Оленька!!!!!!!!! Во-первых, на форуме принято со всеми общаться на "ты", во-вторых, я не создатель, а модератор только, в-третьих, откуда ты моё отчество узнала?:eek: вроде нигде не светила...
> Меня щас ногами пинать начнут, решат, что в группе я себя тАк поставила!...
> Сама видишь, что группа на "Одноклассниках" по сравнению с форумом - детский сад на прогулке: и объём, и профессионализм, и, главное, уровень общения. Здесь все намного открытее и щедрее...


:smile:Светлана! Да как то неудобно было сразу на "Ты" :Aga: . На счёт отчества - Заглянула на твою страничку в " Кто мы?" А в одноклассниках я - Ольга Шостка. Приглашение  вступить в группу" Праздник каждый день" я получила от тебя. И очень обрадовалась, увидев на этом форуме знакомое лицо:biggrin:. Это всё равно, что земляка встретить в незнакомом городе! :Aga:  Я не волшебник - я только учусь:rolleyes: Да и в компьютере полный чайник, надеюсь дорасти до заварника:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Юляша Пензючка

Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане! Я уже давно зарегистрировалась, но вела в основном "геологические раскопки" ))))) "Выйти из тени" и стать активным участником форума решила только сейчас. Хочу выразить Вам всем огромную благодарность за ваш труд, доброжелательность и конструктивную критику! Моя история вступления в "профессию" такова:
жила счастливо с любимым мужем и двумя детьми 12 лет. А потом как то не заладилось и семья распалась. Нужно было что-то срочно делать, чтобы не сойти с ума!(Звучит пафосно, но именно так я себя тогда чувствовала). Решила найти себе занятие, чтобы куда то деть свои эмоции и энергию. Думала долго, а потом меня осенило-я же ведь вечная ведущая всех дружеских посиделок, да и в школе всегда учавствовала во всех мероприятиях. Решила-буду тамадой! А что, да как- не имела ни малейшего представления. Купила местную газету с объявлениями, открыла нужную страничку и с закрытыми глазами ткнула пальцем в объявления. Позвонила и, заикаясь, изложила суть вопроса. Что мол хочу быть ведущей, но ничего не знаю и не умею, может возьмете помощницей, посмотрю, мол, как это делается. Мужчина на том конце провода посмеялся и сказал, что конкурентов себе воспитывать никто не будет, но тамада ему действительно нужна, т.к. он оператором на свадьбах себе на жизнь зарабатывает. Пригласил к себе, все рассказал, показал. За что ему огромное спасибо! Вот так и работаю второй год. Однажды в поисках нужной информации забрела на этот сайт и теперь я не расстаюсь с вами. Каждый день веду "раскопки" )))). К сожалению не всегда есть время сесть и написать сообщение, но я буду стараться делиться материалом. До встречи в темах!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Да, забыла самое главное! Разрешите представиться, меня зовут Юля, мне 31 год.

----------


## Мишкина

Привет, Юля! Заходи, обживайся... :flower: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Ой, девочки, я ведь тоже с Урала, с южного,Магнитогорск,Челябинск,Екатеринбург совсем рядом,приветик


Что-то много нас тут с Урала развелось...:biggrin: Привет, девочки-уралочки! Рада знакомству... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## KainskCherry

Привет,девчоночки!Весна,прекрасное время года,наверно это она пособствует такому откровенному общению.
Светик,рада за вас,за Уралочек!Видишь,геологами были и видимыми стали-молодцы,похвально!!!Не все выходят из сумрака!Вообще,в свете последних событий,мы по-моему стали намного сплоченней,добрее,что-ли.Позитив Медведика нашего Сибирского,опять таки предстал в новом свете!!!
Юля,мы рады всем,встречаем с караваем и распростертыми обьятьями,вливайся в дружную семью,по разному каждый из нас пришел к своему любимому делу,как в той рекламе,мы такие разные,но все-таки мы вместе!!!Удачи,творческих взлетов,больших заработков и душевных заказчиков вам я желаю!!

----------


## Касатик

Здравствуйте,господа,товарищи, ребята, или как лучше обратиться? Я с Севера. Очень много слышала о вашем сайте, но пробиться к вам не получалось, да и стеснялась я как-то, т.к. не являюсь профессиональной ведущей. А провожу праздники так, для души.С февраля пытаюсь к Вам пробиться - не получается - ума не хватает. Если сейчас получится, то помогите, пожалуйста, новичку вашего сайта провести пару конкурсов или аукционов (оригинальных, свеженькие может есть у кого) на тридцатилетии девушки в компании из 15 - 17 человек, в банркетном зале, без муз. сопровождения. Спасибо!

----------


## KainskCherry

Наташа,зайдите в раздел юбилеи,там есть по 30-летию,да и вообще почитайте там,думаю в итоге у вас целый сценарий получится!

----------


## swinging

> Очень много слышала о вашем сайте, но пробиться к вам не получалось, да и стеснялась я как-то, т.к. не являюсь профессиональной ведущей.


Ну и что? Я тоже не являюсь, профессиональной ведущей и даже непрофессиональной не являюсь. А уж стесняюсь как, не предать словами. Я постесняюсь и давай посты строчить.
:biggrin:
Так что перестань стесняться и вливайся в коллектив.
 :Aga: 

Удачи!

----------


## Света Д.

Проивет всем!!! Немного о себе. Живу в Тюмени.Очень рада, что есть ткой форум. У себя в городе как - то нге приходится общаться с другими ведущими, все хранят свои секреты. Только от музыкантов и слышишь, как работают другие, а самой сравнить не с чем. а на форуме можно набраться опыта, поделиться своими наработками. Здорово!!! Лично мне приятно делиться тем, что у меня есть. Начала работать тамадой 5,5 лет назад. На прежней работе у нас был юбилей центра. Заказали агенству его организацию. Приехала женщина, которая у нас работала воспитателем. Я посмотрела. иИрешила, что если она может, то почему я нет. Дала объявление в газету. Первя свадьба прошла на УРА!  дальше больше. Теперь уж и не представляю себе жизни без этого. это как наркотик, когда получаешь отдачу от зала, получаешь внутреннее удовлетворение. Да и денежный вопрос не последний. Благо время позволяет. Работаю сутками. А вообще, мне кажется, что наша профессия - это болезнь, это стремление к постоянному самосовершенствованию, самореализации. А уж сделать новый костюм, довести его до ума, наполнить деталями - это как заноза в одном месте, которая не даёт спокойно жить. Так и живем, всё вперёд и вперёд!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Света Д.*,
 Привет, Свет, а у нас Марьюшка с Тюмени...надеюсь, знаешь такую?

----------


## Озорная

Здравствуйте, неординарные, талантливые, яркие, доброжелательные и влюбленные в свое дело, форумчане!

Слова в одном из постов, что приходить в гости и не представляться – это не прилично, я приняла и на свой счет. 
Посыпаю голову пеплом и вылезаю из засады. Я из Санкт - Петербурга. Зовут меня, по возрасту, Наталия Александровна (активно – прогрессивная бабушка), а по состоянию души и для друзей я  - Таша. Если примите меня в свою великолепную компанию, на нее и буду откликаться. :Oj: 

Ник мой – это воспоминания детства, так заслуженно меня называли родители и старшие братья за веселый нрав.

Еще из детства: отбыла «пятилетний срок» в музыкальной школе по классу фортепьяно, а дальше даже «именем революции» не желала бороться с сольфеджио.
А вот пять лет занятий в хореографическом кружке вспоминаются бальзамом на душу. Даже пачку свою марлевую (мамой сшитую) помню. Мечтала быть балериной и надежды подавала, но… доктора сказали: «Низззя! Сердечко слабовато!». А реверанс до сих пор умею делать.
В хоре тоже пела и след свой (от туфель, конечно) оставила на сцене Ленинградской капеллы.
Всегда была «на подхвате» при организации всяческих мероприятий не только в своей школе, но и в маминой, потом и в институте.
Ну, а затем… муж – военный, дальний гарнизон на южном берегу Баренцева моря, больше двадцати пяти лет «беспорочной воинской службы на страже Родины» в качестве инженера, жены и матери в одном флаконе.

Вот там  мое детско - юношеское умение «подносить патроны» на праздниках очень пригодилось. Друзья подобрались «шебутные». Мужья в то время из морей не вылезали, а мы, жены, – всегда готовились к их возвращению из автономки основательно: с общим застольем и, конечно, с «культурной программой». И ребятне дни рождения  с праздниками всякими (типа «Дня северного сияния») устраивали очень веселые.
Все придумывали сами (интернета – то не было), копались в немногочисленных книгах по развлекательной тематике, веселили себя, детвору и… длиннющую полярную ночь с вечной мерзлотой.

Когда вернулись с севера домой в Питер, то навалилось много новых проблем со здоровьем родителей (Царствие им небесное!), да и своим потом.

Теперь «работаю» пенсионеркой, женой, мамой, бабушкой, свекровью, тещей, снохой, воспитательницей кошки и девяностачетырёхгоршечным цветоводом. :Aga: 

В свободное от основной работы время читаю книги, живу на нашем форуме, готовлю, как говорит внук, «развлекушки» для родных и друзей и многим еще чем занимаюсь.

Несколько «творений» я успела выложить до представления в этой теме, за что прошу меня не казнить и не причинять телесных повреждений разной степени тяжести (шутююю).Тогда я еще не знала, что есть такая тема «Кто мы?».

Благодарю за внимание. Закончу своей же цитатой из самого первого поста.

«Я – новичок. Уже несколько дней нахожусь под впечатлением форума и пока изучаю его.
Первые мои эмоции это ВОСТОРГ и ОГРОМНАЯ БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ всем вам за доброжелательность и атмосферу уюта на форуме. Как здорово, что есть столько талантливых и бескорыстных людей!!!». :flower: 

Дай Бог вам всем доброго здоровья и удачи!

Жду вердикта: в партизаны мне снова, али как???:smile:

ЗЫ. Не хочу в лес с берданкой, хочу в мохнатеньком халатике, в тапочках с помпончиками перед любимым компиком балдеть от общения с вами, вот!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну зачем же с берданкой в лес! Тут у нас всем места хватит! Рада увидеть соседку :smile:, а то земляки не балуют этот форум почему то... хотя знаю, что читают!!! 
Так что располагайся! :wink: :flower:

----------


## Марья

> Немного о себе. Живу в Тюмени.


Уррраааа, нашего полку прибывает!!!! :biggrin: Тюменцев уже трое - Алинка забыла еще Олю О-ля-ля....

----------


## Курица

> *Посыпаю голову пеплом* и вылезаю из засады. Я из Санкт - Петербурга. Зовут меня, по возрасту, Наталия Александровна (активно – прогрессивная бабушка), а по состоянию души и для друзей я  - Таша.


Таша, сходи, помой голову и лицо в придачу- а то как -то несолидно-



> в мохнатеньком халатике, в тапочках с помпончиками перед любимым компиком балдеть от общения с вами


в таком партизанском виде, просто какой-то "Ребенок подземелья", а не типичный форумчанин!:biggrin:
Да влилась ты уже, влилась_ проходи, я подвинусь! У нас теплоооооооооооооооо!!!!

----------


## Озорная

*innca*, Инна
*Курица*, Таня
 Спасибо девочки!  :flower: 
Все сделала, как вы велели: отряхнулась, встрепенулась, расправила перья на боа и, вперед... учиться быть типичным форумчанином:biggrin:

----------


## Юлия Андреева

Здравствуйте, здравствуйте и еще раз здравствуйте!:biggrin:
Меня зовут Юля. Являюсь представителем сразу  двух городов - г. Лесозаводск Приморского края и г. Кемерово.
С некоторыми из вас мы уже знакомы.
Ведущей работать начала 6 лет назад, потом был перерывчик на рождение ребенка и снова в бой, на любимую работу.
Особое удовольствие получаю от женских юбилеев, свадеб и детских праздников. Не очень люблю корпоративы и выпускные.
На форуме гуляю уже наверное неделю, но еще только одну тему осилила полностью. Наверное, не буду оригинальной, если напишу, что у вас здесь сто-о-олько всего эксклюзивного :Vah: , спасибо, что вы есть, дорогие не ленящиеся творить коллеги :Ok: .
Надеюсь, и я смогу быть в чем - то полезной:wink:.

О личном:
Обожаю читать. Являюсь ярой поклонницей российского биатлона. Работаю в профессиональном училище художественным руководителем - на моем попечении театр моды, хореографический коллектив и команда КВН.

О главном:
У меня есть замечательный сынулик, который знает наизусть все детские игры, и всех клоунов называет мамой...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Юлия Андреева*
Юличка, привет! Ты вроде как с Тамады плюс ( по фото).... У нас тут здорово! Располагайся поудобнее!
Уже увидела, что с Мира Вечеринок. Тоже здорово! У вас там очень доброжелательно и дружно!

----------


## лилик

Всем, здравствуйте! Я не совсем еще разобралась как и куда писать сообщения, поэтому написала на страничке "Юбилей".
Меня зовут Лилия, живу в космической гавани - городе Байконур.
По профессии я секретарь руководителя, в основном провожу корпоративные вечера в своем коллективе, будь то профессиональные праздники или дни рождения руководства.
Спасибо вам всем огромное, за ваш талант. Благодаря этому сайту, подготовила немало сценариев. Вот и теперь вышла на ссылочку, пользуюсь без регистрации вашими материалами и стало стыдно... зарегистрировалась.
Подскажите как я могу поделиться с вами своими наработками - текст просто добавить в окно сообщение или есть другой способ?
надеюсь на ваше гостеприимное радушие

----------


## Инна Р.

*Юлия Андреева*, ба!!! знакомые все лица :biggrin:.? Располагайся! :Aga:  Рада тебя тут видеть!  :flower: 
*лилик*,
 И тебя, Лиля, приветствую! Чувствуй себя как дома!  :flower:

----------


## Курица

*Света Д.*,
*Ozornaya*,
*Юлия Андреева,*
*лилик*!
присоединяемся к нашему костру!!!Подкидываем дрова(это- сугубо по желанию!!!), наливаем чайку, слушаем, говорим и предлагаем...И- потихоньку, медленно, но верно-подседаем на НАШ ФОРУМ!!!
У вас еще столько интересного впереди!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Озорная

Спасибо, Таня, эт мы завсегда! Мне очень хорошо и уютно сидеть с вами у костра. Уже всем наливааааааю!  :br:  :br:  :br:  :br:  :br: 
Могу еще и  пивка  :Pivo:   кому плеснуть!
Будем считать, что я "проставилась", а дровишек подкину обязательно... Вот только с компиком  муж разберется, а то глючить стал, редиска, еле вышла в инет сегодня и почта не работает.:frown:

*Добавлено через 2 часа 49 минут*
*innca*,



> Рада увидеть соседку , а то земляки не балуют этот форум почему то... хотя знаю, что читают!!!


Спасибо, я тоже очень рада! Аватарку свою выставлю через некоторое время.
Познакомилась с твоим сайтом. Очень милый и уютный.  :flower: 
 А то, что земляков на форуме мало, действительно, странно. Видимо, некоторым приятнее брать, чем отдавать. Ну, да Бог с ними! Все равно безкорыстных больше на нашем форуме, и это очень радует.

----------


## Юлия Андреева

Здравствуйте, девочки! Так приятно, что вы меня тепло приняли :Ok: . Я действительно пришла к вам  с форума "Тамада +" ,на "Мир вечеринок" в последнее время совсем не захожу, да и была я там не очень долго. 
Надеюсь, наше общение продолжится в таком же ключе и дальше:biggrin:.
А я побегу по форуму, столько всего интересного еще не видела. До встречи, пока! :Vah:

----------


## Анюша

*Света Д.*,
*Ozornaya*,
*лилик*,
*Юлия Андреева*,
Всем большой привет!!!!:smile:

----------


## Озорная

*Анюша*,
 Спасибо! И тебе огроменный привет!

----------


## елена рощина

Здравтвуйте ВСЕМ! очень рада,что нахожусь здесь,среди всех вас!вы такие классные!наконец-то я среди людей,которые мыслят так же как и я!а то дома меня не очень понимают,мама ругается,что я всю квартиру завалила реквизитом,и ее бесит,что я постоянно сижу в инете,ищу что-то,потом строчу,пою,шью,короче я не такая,как она!Я из города на верхней ВОЛГЕ-Конаково-ГРЭС,между Тверью и Москвой,тамада,певица,короче  на всё голову помешанная на этом всём!многое у вас тут почерпнула,за что вам огромное спасибо,буду регулярно сюда приходить,я здесь душой отдыхаю!СПАСИБОЧКИ ВАМ ДОРОГИЕ!!!!:smile: :Ok:  :flower: : :br:

----------


## KainskCherry

Заходи и обживайся,Елена,милая Елена.Тут все такие и каждый по своему болен своей любимой профессией.Милости просим,к нам на огонек!!!

----------


## Касатик

> Здравтвуйте ВСЕМ! очень рада,что нахожусь здесь,среди всех вас!вы такие классные!наконец-то я среди людей,которые мыслят так же как и я!а то дома меня не очень понимают,мама ругается,что я всю квартиру завалила реквизитом,и ее бесит,что я постоянно сижу в инете,ищу что-то,потом строчу,пою,шью,короче я не такая,как она!Я из города на верхней ВОЛГЕ-Конаково-ГРЭС,между Тверью и Москвой,тамада,певица,короче  на всё голову помешанная на этом всём!многое у вас тут почерпнула,за что вам огромное спасибо,буду регулярно сюда приходить,я здесь душой отдыхаю!СПАСИБОЧКИ ВАМ ДОРОГИЕ!!!!:smile::


Я с 14 февраля пытаюсь вступить в диалог с такими замечательными людьми, но увы, я как будто в никуда пишу!Меня этот сайт не принимает, а обидно! мой коллега так расхваливал общение здесь (действительно, интересного очень много, жаль я никак ко двору не гожусь, а может просто что-то не так делаю!) А Вам, Леночка, творческих успехов!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Касаткина Наталия*,
 Наталочка! я думаю, ты заблуждаешься...просто не всегда есть возможность успеть поприветствовать всех новых людей...
а насчет



> Меня этот сайт не принимает, а обидно!


полная неправда!
судя по:Репутация: 52 у тебя все хорошо и безграничное будущее на нашем форуме! :flower:

----------


## swinging

> Я с 14 февраля пытаюсь вступить в диалог с такими замечательными людьми, но увы, я как будто в никуда пишу!Меня этот сайт не принимает, а обидно! мой коллега так расхваливал общение здесь (действительно, интересного очень много, жаль я никак ко двору не гожусь, а может просто что-то не так делаю!) А Вам, Леночка, творческих успехов!


Из чего сей вывод? Может лукавим? За три месяца пять постов? Тебя саму не назовёшь чересчур общительной.

Обижаться не стОит. На свои 1770 сообщений, я получил не больше шестисот пятидесяти четырёх ответов. И ничего не обижаюсь.

Удачи!

----------


## manja

> с 14 февраля пытаюсь вступить в диалог с такими замечательными людьми, но увы, я как будто в никуда пишу!Меня этот сайт не принимает, а обидно! мой коллега так расхваливал общение здесь (действительно, интересного очень много, жаль я никак ко двору не гожусь, а может просто что-то не так делаю!) А Вам, Леночка, творческих успехов!


Я прочитала сообщения которые вы написали сейчас и конечно понимаю...что ни на одно ваше сообщение никто не ответил...и потому вы считаете что вас вообще не заметили...Просто постарайтесь понять...что в самом начале не все так складывается как бы нам хотелось...Вы помните как вы заслужили свой авторитет на работе?...Иных и на работе заметят с первой встречи...а других ОЦЕНЯТ потом... 
Вот так и здесь на форуме случается... Просто будьте самой собой...И хоть мы и не знакомы, но как и во всем виртуальном мире.... из постов форумчанина мы видим характер, принципы, все то, чем он живет... И я заметила уже одну из черт вашего характера, что вы быстро разочаровываетесь...или обижаетесь... что не получили должного внимания здесь, как скорее всего заслуживаете... 
И прошу учесть...зря... Думаю все придет...да да...однажды, как например сегодня вы откроете эту страничку... и прочитаете....что вот.... меня заметили...
Желаю красивых весенних сорлнечных дней....и улыбок....

----------


## Курица

*Наташа*, ты не права! Вот я -например- заметила. что из твоих уст прозвучала прекрасная и мудрая фраза - "от настроения тамады зависит настроение гостей".А настроение тамады зависит от того, нравится ли она-ведущая-себе в своем наряде. Еще я обратила внимание. что ты обрадовалась, когда нашла имя (И.Лукашина)-автора понравившегося тебе стишка про 30 с хвостиком.Еще заметила. что у тебя "навязчивой идеей":biggrin: стала фраза "С февраля пытаюсь к Вам пробиться - не получается - _ума не хватает_"(это я тебя цитирую).Со стороны -виднее-веет заниженной самооценкой...Напрасно, мы тут в основном-чайники, кофейников не так много... :Aga: Ты, наверное, обиделась, что не бросились сразу отвечать на пост про (цитирую)  "пару конкурсов или аукционов (*оригинальных, свеженькие* может есть у кого) на тридцатилетии девушки в компании из 15 - 17 человек, в банркетном зале, без муз. сопровождения.", но это только потому, что для каждого из форумчан очевидно, что *ходить по россыпям жемчуга* и просить найти для тебя ТАКОЙ БРАСЛЕТИК из жемчуга  ОРИГИНАЛЬНЕНЬКИЙ,КОТОРЫЙ ТОЛЬКО ТЕБЕ ПОНРАВИТСЯ....:smile::wink:
Поэтому, подруга-не дуться! :flower:  Читать все! Вступать в беседы! Если что непонятно- писать в личку(подскажут и помогут- отвечаю:biggrin:)
И вообще-за 2 месяца-пять сообщений-разговорчивая ты наша Наташа...:rolleyes:

----------


## swinging

По моему Наталья нас игнорирует. И мы "пишем в никуда"(С). Наверное мы "пришлись ей не ко двору"(С). А ведь её коллега так нас расхваливал (не меня, конечно, а общение на форуме). Наверное мы, что-то не так делаем.
Жаль.
Пы.Сы. Леночке творческих успехов!

Удачи!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Касаткина Наталия* 
Да уж, Наташа, как-то ты нас не очень... Даже посты твои сейчас прочла. Где вопрос у тебя был по делу, там ответили, помогли. А где про косметические процедуры - значит никто не в курсе. Хотя скажу, что когда прочла, даже в инете поискала, что это такое. Но информации там немного. Так что ты сама что-то не очень общаешься. Правильно, за 2 месяца - 5 постов...  :Vah:  Пиши почаще, вступай в разговоры....

----------


## елена рощина

*Касаткина Наталия*,
ДОрогая моя!конечно будем дружить!даже потому,что у меня девичья фамилия КАСАТКИНА!!!я очень рада!!!пиши,всегда отвечу и пообщаюсь с тобой,ты откуда?напиши о себе побольше!:smile:

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Я тоже здесь недавно,и до всего дохожу методом тыка,порой спрашивать стыдно,ну тупая,в компе недавно стала разбираться немного,как инет поставили всего 2 м-ца назад!:wink:

----------


## swinging

> ну тупая,в компе


А это потому что



> спрашивать стыдно


Чего стыдится то? Все когда-нибудь, у кого-нибудь, что-нибудь спрашивали.
Стыдишься на форуме спрашивать - пиши в личку, спрашивай. Без экивоков.

Удачи!

----------


## Юлия Андреева

Елена, здравствуйте! Очень приятно познакомиться.  :Ok:  Уважаю, коллег, действительно увлеченных своим делом, а не занимающихся бестолковым отрабатыванием денег (мне кажется здесь таких и нет), :biggrin:

----------


## swinging

> Уважаю, коллег, действительно увлеченных своим делом, а не занимающихся бестолковым отрабатыванием денег (мне кажется здесь таких и нет), :biggrin:


Да ты знаешь, разные встречаются. Форум он широк и многогранен.
Кто по призванию пришёл в профессию, а кто и по нужде (ну, не по той нужде  :Vah: , а по этой :frown:)
:biggrin:

Удачи!

----------


## KainskCherry

Наташа,ты хотела общения,я тебе в личку написала,а где ответ????Потом вы,новички-обижаетесь,что внимания нет вам....

----------


## елена рощина

Всем спавибо!дорогие вы мои,наконец-то я в обществе себе подобных,чему радуюсь ,ну как дитя!просто давно такого не было!работать тамадой начала лет 12 назад,потом был период,когда ездила в Москву деньги зарабатывать,практически не занималась этим делом,дочка пошла учиться платно,я из столицы не вылезала!а сейчас она уже работает,и мне приходится практически заново всё начинать!и этот чудесный форум ,то есть все вы мне очень помогли!Но зато петь я не переставала никогда-больная я,помешанная на пении!!ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ!!!! :Ok:  :flower:  :br:

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

Всем привет! Я - Татьяна, мне 36 лет, и уже 10 из них помогаю людям получить хорошее настроение от праздника. Как пришла к этому? Да, наверное многие пришли в нашу профессию из свидетелей! Помните, когда подружки просят провести свадьбу? да, там двое свидетель и свидетельница, но чаще всего практически всё придумывали девушки, так как ребятам некогда, да и интереса большого не проявляют. Это я не про всех, без обид! Прошла свадьба у подруги, всё вроде весело, всем понравилось и вот тут поступило предложение провести свадьбу у людей, с которыми практически не знакомы. Ну, и конечно - за небольшой гонорар. Я согласилась, почему бы нет! А потом самой стало интересно. И пошло и поехало. В городе уже начали образовываться фирмы по ведению праздников. И решила я себя там попробовать, опыт приобрела огромнейший. расширился круг знакомых и клиентов. Но каждый человек стремиться к чему-то новому. Вот и я решила попробовать себя в самостоятельном плавании. Пока получается не плохо, хотя эпоха КРИЗИСА - чувствуется. Но будем надеяться на лучшее, и творить!
Пишите, буду рада общению! 
Свой сайт, пока в разработке. Можете найти меня в контакте. Татьяна Виноградова.
До скорых встреч!!!

----------


## KainskCherry

Привет,тезка!А ты сама родом окуда будешь,где обитаешь и развлекаешь?Присоединяйя к нашему шабашу ведущих,у нас тут очень здорово,пиши,твори..в общем,действуй!!!

----------


## Анюша

*елена рощина*,
*ТатьянаВВ*,
  Приветики вам:smile:

----------


## Анжелла

Татьяна! Проходи, обживайся! Есть вопросы, задавай, не бойся! Хоть иногда и говорят, что мы кусаемся, но я не заметила ни у кого зубов.:biggrin:

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

Спасибо, за добрые слова! Очень приятно! Сами понимаете вопросов много. наверное больше по застольникам. Может что посоветуете, голову сломала. Я провожу расщифровку имени, музыкальный автоответчик (угадай, кто звонит), Озвучку (раздаю роли и сама читаю текст). А что делаете вы? Мне бы хотелось отойти от своих шаблонов... Буду рада любым предложениям!

----------


## Ильич

Зайди в кинозал, посмотри чужие работы, уже какое то представление сложится...

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Пишите, буду рада общению!


Привет Татьяна!! Я сам Вологодский, учился в Грязовце, а живу сейчас по соседству, в Ярославле!!! Пиши, спрашивай, а то скоро горячая пора наступит ( впрочем уже наступила, последние денечки) и не до общения будет!! Можешь в личку или на почту, там проще меня будет найти.

----------


## Касатик

А я все равно волнуюсь, хоть пишу вам, уважаемые дамы и господа, раз пятый, хоть и заручилась поддержкой маститых форумчан, хоть ваши фотографии с зимнего Питерского шабаша видела, так сказать, из первых рук, и слышала о вас столько, что человек нашего призвания вряд ли может столько выслушать без комментариев,а все равно боязно! Мало ли опять проигнорируете!:smile:Итак, добрый вечер!Мой путь к вам был тернист и извилист! Но вот я здесь! И очень хочу подружиться с вами или встутить в какой-нибудь диалог!Не каждый день можно пообщаться с таими звездами!:rolleyes:Удачи вам всем, хорошего настроения и благодарной публики! :flower:  С глубоким уважением - Наталия из Вологды.
Надо же, а тут и земляк мой!!!!!!!!!!!Очень приятно!

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Танечка, если это обращение ко мне, то прошу меня извинить, я, надеюсь пока,плохо ориентируюсь на Форуме, и только сегодня зашла, уже безо всякой надежды и увидела аж целых три сообщения!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Прости меня, пожалуйстая, от лукавого все это, от невежества!:smile: :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  К СООБЩЕНИЮ № 2596

----------


## optimistka17

Вологда рулит!

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> С глубоким уважением - Наталия из Вологды.


Все надо срочно к маме в Вологду ехать (точнее под Вологду в деревню) и приглашать девченок на Вологодскую ТАМАДЕЮ!! Там еще где-то тезка и земляк Юра, участник Питерской встречи!! Девченки ну как, Будет Одесская Тамадея и Деревенская ТАМАДЕЯ!!! Шашлык с меня, пока все остальные картошку сажают!!!
Предлагаю в личке поговорить, поохать и поахать!!! И по Вологодски пООкать!!

*Добавлено через 34 секунды*



> Вологда рулит!


А то!!!

----------


## Касатик

> По моему Наталья нас игнорирует. И мы "пишем в никуда"(С). Наверное мы "пришлись ей не ко двору"(С). А ведь её коллега так нас расхваливал (не меня, конечно, а общение на форуме). Наверное мы, что-то не так делаем.
> Жаль.
> Пы.Сы. Леночке творческих успехов!
> 
> Удачи!


:redface::redface::redface:РЕБЯТА, КАК МНЕ СТЫДНО!!!!!!!!!!!!!....................................................................................................но я все равно, улыбаюсь!Выскулила)))))))))))))))))все таки внимания!!!!!!!!!!!!:rolleyes:ТОРЖЕСТВЕННО ОБЕЩАЮ, БОЛЬШЕ НЕЗАНУДНИЧАТЬ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Здорово вы меня того, самого!)))))))))))))Правильно и сделали!СПАСИБО! :flower: Анекдот вспомнился (старенький, но в тему, по-моему):Идет глухой человек мимо реки, там сидит второй точно такой же с удочкой. Первый спрашивает:-Че, рыбу ловишь, второй:-нет, рыбу ловлю, первый:- а, думал, что ты рыбу ловишь!!!!!!!!Я В ВАС ВЛЮБИЛАСЬ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!СЧАСТЬЯ ВАМ, ДОРОГИЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ВСЕМ, ВСЕМ!

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Там еще где-то тезка и земляк Юра, участник Питерской встречи!

Так вот именно от этого земляка я о Форуме и знаю, и о шабаше тоже, он мне "всю плеш" вами и проел. так расхвалил, что не выдержала!А после Шабаша я ему сказала:"На твоем месте должна былы быть я!":smile:

----------


## Курица

*Наталья Касаткина*:Там еще где-то тезка и земляк Юра, участник Питерской встречи!

Так вот именно от этого земляка я о Форуме и знаю, и о шабаше тоже, он мне "всю плеш" вами и проел. так расхвалил, что не выдержала!А после Шабаша я ему сказала:"На твоем месте должна былы быть я!"

*Наташа!*!!! :flower: 
Вот с этого места- ГДЕ ПРО НЕЗАБВЕННОГО ЮРИЯ БОРИСОВИЧА- поподробнее!!!
Где наша пропажа? Жив ли он? Здоров ли? Почему молчит, как "лопух"???(это я цитирую:"Лопух_лопух, почему молчишь????":mad:
А ты, подруга, кончай тут нас обзывать!




> уважаемые дамы и господа


а то получишь по  :Jopa:  :Aga: :tongue:

----------


## skomorox

*Касаткина Наталия*,




> после Шабаша я ему сказала:"На твоем месте должна былы быть я!"


на следующий 2010 год - будешь, точно! Вам почти близко!:biggrin:

----------


## swinging

> Не каждый день можно пообщаться с таими звездами!


Ежедневно!

 :flower: 

Удачи!

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
 Спасибо за приглашение! Я конечно догадывалась, что нас в Вологде много. Обязательно спишемся, а в Ярославле я очень часто бываю, так что возможна и личная встреча!

----------


## Касатик

> *tamada-yaroslavl*,
>  Спасибо за приглашение! Я конечно догадывалась, что нас в Вологде много. Обязательно спишемся, а в Ярославле я очень часто бываю, так что возможна и личная встреча!


Здравствуте! Еще одна землячка! Здорово, а я вчера и не поняла!  :Vah: 

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
[QUOTE=Курица;2307330]*Наталья Касаткина*:Там еще где-то тезка и земляк Юра, участник Питерской встречи!

Так вот именно от этого земляка я о Форуме и знаю, и о шабаше тоже, он мне "всю плеш" вами и проел. так расхвалил, что не выдержала!А после Шабаша я ему сказала:"На твоем месте должна былы быть я!"

*Наташа!*!!! :flower: 
Вот с этого места- ГДЕ ПРО НЕЗАБВЕННОГО ЮРИЯ БОРИСОВИЧА- поподробнее!!!
Где наша пропажа? Жив ли он? Здоров ли? Почему молчит, как "лопух"???(это я цитирую:"Лопух_лопух, почему молчишь????":mad:
А ты, подруга, кончай тут нас обзывать!

Понял!!!!!!!!!! :Vah: А о Курице Татьяне Юрий Борисович вообще, взахлеб рассказывал!Дело в том, что по части рифмы я,как бы главная в нашем творческом коллективе, так вот, он мне сказал, что я "курю" по сравнению с блестящей Татьяной (как то рука не поднимается писать - Курица, хотя прикольно!):rolleyes:А Юрийй Борисович не только жив, но и здоров! Правда, жаба его душит, что столько времени без Инета!Все любит, кланяется и выйде на связь после 1 мая!:rolleyes:

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

[QUOTE=Касаткина Наталия;2307540]Здравствуте! Еще одна землячка! Здорово, а я вчера и не поняла!  :Vah: 

Наталья, добрый день! Как оказывается мы работаем в одном городе. Как давно вы занимаетесь проведением праздников? На чём специализируетесь? Было бы интересно пообщаться!

----------


## Касатик

Тань, я не работаю ведущей. Просто иногда провожу праздники, в основном Юбилеи!И в основном знакомым,бывает знакомым знакомых!:smile:Я хотела перейти на постоянную основу, но......от любой вещи, которая превращается в средство к существованию отрывается огромный кусок удовольствия!:smile:И, конечно, огромные энергозатраты - каждый раз как в первый:переживания, волнения и т.д. и т.п.:rolleyes:Как Вы?Кстати, сообщения такого типа лучше писать в личку, я здесь где то прчитала!До связи!

----------


## swinging

> Я хотела перейти на постоянную основу, но......от любой вещи, которая превращается в средство к существованию отрывается огромный кусок удовольствия!


Наташа, да ты что??? Совсем наоборот, не отрывается, а *присоединяется* огромный кусок удовольствия в виде гонорара.

Удачи!

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

Не совсем согласна, гонорар очень хороший забирает фирма, и ни чего в ответ не гарантирует!

----------


## swinging

> Не совсем согласна, гонорар очень хороший забирает фирма, и ни чего в ответ не гарантирует!


Не согласна с чем (кем)? И что за фирма забирает гонорар? Рекетиры, что ли? Так у нас их давно пересажали всех.
 :Aga: 

Удачи!

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

Нет фирма не забирает, а берёт очень много сверху, но за это ни каких условий с её стороны. только ты обязан делать всё по договору. НО это тема для меня уже в прошлом, я из фирмы ушла.

----------


## Касатик

[QUOTE=swinging]Наташа, да ты что??? Совсем наоборот, не отрывается, а присоединяется огромный кусок удовольствия в виде гонорара.[/Q
_Конечно, гонорар может восполнить энергозатраты!:smile:Да я не дошла до гонораро такой величины_ :Aga: уровень слабоват, да и техоснастка оставляет желать лучшего!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[QUOTE=Касаткина Наталия;2308005]


> Наташа, да ты что??? Совсем наоборот, не отрывается, а присоединяется огромный кусок удовольствия в виде гонорара.[/Q
> _Конечно, гонорар может восполнить энергозатраты!:smile:Да я не дошла до гонораро такой величины_уровень слабоват, да и техоснастка оставляет желать лучшего!


Струсила, наверно!:tongue:

----------


## swinging

> Струсила, наверно!


Ты знаешь, моя ведущая, когда собиралась на первую свадьбу, от страху... как бы это по культурнее выразиться, короче, у неё случилось расстройство желудка. Пришлось ей вливать (в рот) рюмку коньяка для храбрости.
А ты говоришь струсила. Все боятся. 

Удачи!

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

Да, нет. Страха такого что не получится нет. А вот как получится? Это я всегда переживаю. Наверное это мой минус, хотя как сказать мобилизует. да, ещё очень многое зависит от диджея, не могу мужа привести в этот бизнес, могу придушить. А не своего не придушишь, ну, если что не так! :smile:

----------


## Касатик

> А ты говоришь струсила. Все боятся.


Я имею ввиду, струсила брать на себя ответственность за настроение людей, именинника!Должно быть все достойно!От внешности ведущего, костюмов, до аппарутуры, у тебя вон какая, по последнему слову техники:smile:....А у меня одни микрофоны, остальное в прокат брали!... А рюмку,........ конечно, можно!....Надо будет попробовать!!!!!!!!!!!!kuku

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> А рюмку,........ конечно, можно!....Надо будет попробовать!!!


Но не более и то для храбрости(коньячку)  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Касатик

> Это я всегда переживаю. Наверное это мой минус, хотя как сказать


Да все нормальные люди переживают!И это НОРМАЛЬНО!!!Никакой это не минус, по моему, а наоборот, плюс!!!!!Значит - ЖИВАЯ, ЧУВСТВУЮЩАЯ! А людей не обмануть, они живых и душевных видят и чувствуют! Я как то в самом первом тосте допустила аж две оговорки!!!!!Думаю, ВСЕ пропало, позор!!!!!!!!!!!!Но как то вышла, себя вытащила..., а именниница в конце вечера:Наташенька!Как здорово!Как по домашнему!А оговорки твои просто прелесть!И если учесть, что она Скорпион, то не в утешение мне это было сказано! ....Чего я тут и намолола..?Успехов всем!!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Но не более и то для храбрости(коньячку)


Юрик!!!!Привет!!!!!!!!!Рада тебя видеть!(Только собралась уходить от компа)а тут ты, прям со вчерашнего дня как родной стал!!!Хороших выходных, до связи!:smile:Про коньяк поняла - стопочку и усе!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ОБНИМАЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Про коньяк поняла - стопочку и усе!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ОБНИМАЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Да-да взаимно, будем ждать Пасху и красить яйца!!!

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

> Да-да взаимно, будем ждать Пасху и красить яйца!!!


Неа! Стопочку не надо, даже для храбрости! Поверьте, вряд ли поможет только испортит! не обижайтесь, но лучше не надо!

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Неа! Стопочку не надо, даже для храбрости! Поверьте, вряд ли поможет только испортит! не обижайтесь, но лучше не надо!


Таня сам на работе не пью, но иногда даже женихам рекомендую 50 гр. хорошего коньячка (хорошего, а не спирт подкрашеный) для храбрости и расширения сосудов.
50 не повредит, 250 да!!!

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

> Таня сам на работе не пью, но иногда даже женихам рекомендую 50 гр. хорошего коньячка (хорошего, а не спирт подкрашеный) для храбрости и расширения сосудов.
> 50 не повредит, 250 да!!!


Юра, я конечно прошлась по страничкам форума, но скажи честно где твои конкурсы.Просто так много информации, я не успеваю, а хотелось бы посмотреть.

----------


## optimistka17

Такс, во мне проснулась* учительница*... Сейчас строить начну... Вы название темы видели? Правильно... "*Кто мы* ?"называется. Рассказали о себе и топайте отсюда в *Беседку* общаться... :mad:

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

> Такс, во мне проснулась* учительница*... Сейчас строить начну... Вы название темы видели? Правильно... "*Кто мы* ?"называется. Рассказали о себе и топайте отсюда в *Беседку* общаться... :mad:


Всё нормально! Я тоже учительница - физкультуры! Сейчас утопаем! Я же всего 2-й день на форуме! Простите

----------


## 38 попугаев

Здравствуйте обитателя форума:smile:, меня зовут Настя, живу в небольшом городке Амурской области. Родилась и училась в Иркутске, имею высшее по специальности - дизайнер. Работала в газете (верстка, реклама). Ушла в декрет. Во время работы в газете познакомилась с нужными людьми, которые звали иногда помогать в оформлении. А сейчас эти люди сами отошли от дел и предложили мне идею аэробизнеса. Зарегестрировала ИП и вот уже!!!:redface: месяц занимаюсь этим делом. Начать решилась только после изучения темы про аэродизайн данного форума - всем советую! Спасибо форумчанам за поддержку, щедрость. Ведь это ваше время, ваши идеи! :flower:  Со своей стороны обещаю отплатить тем же!

----------


## Юлия Андреева

*ТатьянаВВ*,
*38 попугаев (Настя)*, здравствуйте, очень приятно познакомиться. А с Настей мы так вообще почти рядом живем.

----------


## Eralashka

ВСЕМ Доброе время суток! Меня зовут Олеся, из Москвы. Я новичок, пришла что бы учиться и делиться идеями. Очень рада что попала на этот форум:smile:уже пару недель читаю не отрываясь, скоро свадьба решила активизироваться) 
Я по профессии бухгалтер (просто работа, не призвание).
Надеюсь)) наделена творческими способностями, но до недавнего времени металась думая куда бы их применить. Всегда нравилось организовывать праздники и развлекать людей, чем впринципе и занималась в кругу друзей, они то мне и говорили иди в "тамады")) только когда учился 5 лет и уже работаешь столько же очень тяжело уйти с намеченного пути.
После Нового года, пошла на курсы актерского мастерства просто для себя, что бы улучшить дикцию, убрать скованность из движений, для более уверенной и поставленной речи, естественно - общение и новые знакомства. Там познакомилась с многими творческими людьми и поняла что мы на одной волне, и что я хочу туда к ним) Ну а тут еще и подруга позвонила, попросила у своей знакомой свадьбу провести, сказала что им ничего особо и не надо, я даже расстроилась, что париться не надо и все равно не оценят, но пообщавшись с невестой поняла что она хочет чтоб было ВСЕ)) вот сейчас тружусь в поте лица что бы им же не упасть в грязь:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

Привет, Олеся... Думай, пробуй, используй идеи Форума, а когда появится сценарий-  тогдя и появятся конкретные вопросы. Задавай, не стесняйся, надеюсь, что тебе помогут...

----------


## Гвиола

*Eralashka*,дерзай,Олеся!

----------


## Юлия Андреева

Олеся, привет! Желаю удачи :biggrin:

----------


## Курица

*38 попугаев*,
 здравствуйте, попугаи! рада. что нашего с Соколихой полку пернатых прибыло!!!:wink: :Ok: Чем можем, поможем! Тут есть чего_ поклевать_ и от чего_ полный "улет"_ получить!:biggrin:
*Eralashka*,
здравствуй, Олеся-Ералашка!!! 


> вот сейчас тружусь в поте лица что бы им же не упасть в грязь


желаю тебе вместе с этой парой выдержать зачет на звание "ведущая свадеб".Присоединяйся к нашему форумскому собранию, нашей "Гильдии ведущих". *С годами* поймешь, что ИМЕННО НАС-ТО ТЕБЕ И НЕ ХВАТАЛО!:biggrin:

----------


## swinging

> Присоединяйся к нашему форумскому собранию, нашей "Гильдии ведущих"


И "Великому Ордену Ди-Джеев"
 :Aga: 

Удачи!

----------


## Касатик

[QUOTE=optimistka17]Такс, во мне проснулась учительница... Сейчас строить начну... Вы название темы видели? Правильно... "Кто мы ?"называется. Рассказали о себе и топайте отсюда в Беседку общаться... 
__________________
И жизнь хороша, и жить хорошо![/QU
Здравствуйте! Позвольте в который раз представиться!Я - Наталия,  мне нравится видеть людей радостными, веселыми и счастливыми.Именно поэтому я иногда провожу праздники, в основном Юбилеи!Опыт у меня небольшой, и данное занятие не является для меня источником "хлеба насущнего"."Карьера" моя на этом поприще началась лет шесть назад, сначала в качестве заводилы коллектива, потом "артиста", далее - организатора и ведущего,потом просто "главрежа" , так меня называли на предприятии, где я несла почти госслужбу. Мне на на Форуме задали вопрос, почему я не стала заниматься праздниками, как основным видом деятельности(когда ушла с основной работы), я ответила, что струсила, наверно. Но вот, только сейчас поняла - очень сложно мне без коллектива своего родного, где я писала тексты, сценарии, причем совещаясь с ребятами, давала указания, просматривала репетиции и потом за своих звездочек болела на представлениях! И вывод получился такой - одна то я, мало что могу!!!......Но расставаться навсегда с микрофоном не буду...Наверное, бывших ведущих так же, как наркоманов и учителей не бывает!!!Вот, пожалуй, и все обо мне! Спасибо за внимание! УДАЧИ ВСЕМ ВАМ!

----------


## Tatiana_S

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! 
Позвольте мне вас так называть, поскольку пока я была читателем, вы мне уже стали не только дорогими, но и родными.
Меня зовут Татьяна, живу в пригороде Питера, по образованию - педагог, много лет отработала в школе, потом переквалифицировалась в "бухгалтера обыкновенного". Но для нутра дебета с кредитом маловато, и вот мое маленькое хобби - "праздники для своих", переросло в "хобби, приносящее доход".
Вот так, чисто конспективно, о себе. С удовольствием поделюсь тем немногим, что имею в загашнике.

----------


## Масяня

*Tatiana_S*,


Ого, Питер растёт и множится! Проходи, чайку попей, осмотрись и тебе сразу станет понятно: в нашем теремочке всем рады!

----------


## Курица

*Tatiana_S*,
выставлю-ка я для тебя, тезка и коллега по ПЕРВОМУ (и вечному-прошлых учителей нет, учитель-диагноз :Aga: ) вот это ст-ие о твоей ВТОРОЙ работе. Обрати пристальное внимание на последнее четверостишие! 
*Удачи* (Саш, :biggrin:привеееттт!!!) на Форуме!!!

_БУХГАЛТЕРУ_

«Мои года - мое богатство», - пел певец.
Вот вы достигли точки юбилея.
И можете сказать вы, наконец,
Что, как и он, слегка разбогатели.

Хоть туже кошелек не стал у вас,
Оклад не увеличен на работе,
Но вы, сводя свой временный баланс,
В графу «приход» свой опыт занесете.

Еще туда же - прожитые дни,
Что принесли вам радости немало.
А деньги что? Вы ж знаете, они - 
Бумажки. Иль кружочки из металла.

Они, как всем известно, любят счет.
Но счастья все равно не прибавляют.
А счастлив тот, кто радостно живет,
Кто каждый день с улыбкою встречает.

Тем более такой вот, как сейчас:
День праздничный, день на мечту похожий.
_И кстати, свой баланс сводя, и нас,
Друзей, в графу «приход» внесите тоже!_

----------


## Tatiana_S

*Курица*, а еще и тезка :smile:

Спасибо большое, я сразу поняла, что здесь меня ждет океан творчества. Как там в "Таежном романе" Рената Литвинова говорила? "Я летаю, я в раю" :smile:

----------


## елена рощина

[IMG]http://*********ru/562005.gif[/IMG]ПРИВЕТ!*Tatiana_S*,

----------


## Анюша

*Tatiana_S*,
Привет, от аватарки так весельем и пышет.....:smile:

----------


## Ларико

Здравствуйте! Напишу немного о себе.
      Меня зовут Лариса, мне 38 лет, я из Тюмени.
С детства была очень артистичным и активным ребенком. Мама говорила, что все дети как дети пели "В лесу родилась елочка", а я "Желтоглазая ночь, ты должна мне помочь", это в 3-то года! Потом начались пионерские лагеря с 5 лет. Там активистка и т.п. В школе тоже не отставала. В старших классах староста со всеми вытекающими. В 10 классе нашему коллективу дали задание подготовить новогодний вечер. Ну я всех сподвигла, сама написала сценарий, и даже сделала нарезку(!) из песен для героев сценария, нарисовала костюмы. Кто получил роль, сами их готовили. Короче сделали такую вечеринку, что даже учителя открыли рот.
      После школы начали подруги выходить замуж. Я по наивности почему-то думала, что меня никогда не позовут свидетельницей. Ан нет. Как я ошибалась. Позвали. И не один раз. А 10! К каждой свадьбе я сама рисовала плакаты (потому как каждой паре дарила эти плакаты и на следующую рисовала снова). К каждой свадьбе писала новый сценарий (т.к. народ был один и тот же, в смысле круг друзей) и даже когда я не была свидетельницей, всеравно это делала, мне нравилось.. Потом, когда подруги были отданы замуж (некоторые и по второму кругу), началась мода на ведущую свадьбы, где свидетели только в ЗАГСе расписывались. Вот у одних знакомых провела, у других. Там юбилей, здесь свадьба. Кто-то посоветовал своим знакомым и т.д. Деньги я даже и не думала брать. Я не думала, что это работа(!), и не я одна так думала.
      За деньги первый раз отработала в 2002 (по-моему) году. Но и тогда я не поставила это дело "на поток". Так же, где кто услышит про меня, позвонят, я проведу. Сама работала себе за "спасибо" на совершенно другом поприще. Но заказов было достаточно. Я не жаловалась. Мне все нравилось. но даже когда младшая сестра выходила замуж, то я не участвовала в подготовке свадьбы. Сказала, чтобы она наняла ведущую, которая на этом "собаку съела". 
Так как-то вот:rolleyes: А в 2005 году, я познакомилась с двумя музыкантами, разговорились о том, о сем. И они предложили провести новогодние корпоративы в их кафе. Я согласилась. Деньги были не ахти какие, но марафон длился с 20-го декабря по 31 -е включительно. Я все это выдержала. Все вереринки прошли на "Ураааа!!" Парни долго удивлялись, что я так поскромничала. Получив деньги, я поняла, что нужно двигаться в этом направлении. Заказов прибавилось. Еще в клубах знакомств вела Флирт-вечеринки, тоже новое и интересное. Но с основной работы я не уходила, лишь сменила кардинально вид деятельности. 
     А потом со мной случилось счастье. Я забеременела. В этом прекрасном состоянии я продолжала брать мероприятия.Естественно до определенного момента. Потом родился мой сыночек. Когда ему было 4 месяца, продолжила уже с удвоенной силой, т.к. это стало моим единственным доходом. Во общем, сынок мой к двум годам уже вовсю танцует "Лезгинку" и "Цыганочку".  Веселая мама - счастливый малыш.
     Жалею, что лет 10 хотя бы назад, не поняла, что это и есть "мое" дело. Работа ведущей мне нравится. Я постоянно в тонусе. Молодоженов своих всех люблю. И когда на свадьбах от новобрачных исходит действительно облако любви, я прямо таю от наслаждения, что я причастна к этому празднику. 
В Тюмени у нас большая конкуренция, высокие требования к ведущим, но я верю, что "мои" молодожены всегда придут ко мне. Единственное что меня немного огорчает, это то, что окружающие и родственники, и друзья считают, что работа у меня легкая, веселая. И что брать деньги за это чуть ли не грех. Ну и пусть, правда?
      Попав на форум, я понимаю, что мне еще расти и расти. Но ведь нет предела к совершенству!
      При всей моей активной жизни и тем, что я постоянно на виду, я очень стеснительный человек. Это немного мешает, особенно на стадии обсуждения торжества, разговора про гонорар и т.д. Я с этим борюсь. Надеюсь, на победу!
Спасибо тем, кто дочитал. Все удачи в нашем нелегком, но интересном деле!:smile:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Здравствуйте,уважаемые форумчане.Совсем случайно зашла на форум,очень понравилось.Вы, конечно-профессионалы с большой буквы,молодчины.Я работаю гл.бухгалтером, поэтому далека,конечно,от профессии тамады,ведущей.Просто всегда хотелось как-то не просто посидеть-выпить,поздравить с праздником, а придумать что-то эдакое.. Зашла на сайт просто поздороваться ( т.к сейчас баланс), попозднее ,если не выгоните),представлюсь поподробнее.
Как здорово,что все вы здесь... собрались.

----------


## swinging

> все дети как дети пели "В лесу родилась елочка", а я "Желтоглазая ночь,


Нормальный вкус. Мне тоже эта песня нравится (не "ёлочка", а "Желтоглазая ночь")
 :Ok: 

Удачи!

----------


## Tatiana_S

> Tatiana_S,
> Привет, от аватарки так весельем и пышет.....


Да, это было весело, вписывать свою пышность в платье для фламенко :smile:.

----------


## Курица

> Да, это было весело, вписывать свою *пышность* в платье


 :Ok: Тезка, просто мы с тобой- "весомые":biggrin: женщины!!!

----------


## Tatiana_S

> Тезка, просто мы с тобой- "весомые" женщины!!!


Однозначно!  :Ok:  Истинный вес есть исключительная сила притяжения!!!

----------


## Абюл45

> Tatiana_S





> Курица


 Девочки,хорошего должно быть много,много.У меня все подруги такие,как вы весёлые хохотушки.

----------


## елена рощина

> Тезка, просто мы с тобой- "весомые":biggrin: женщины!!!


Полностью с вами согласна,девочки
 :flower:  :Ok: :smile:

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

> Полностью с вами согласна,девочки
> :smile:


Ой, девочки! А я борюсь с лишними килограммами. Жестоко и планомеренно! Фитнес - 6 раз в неделю и не есть после 18.00. И в теле такая лёгкость образовалась. самое главное и есть вроде не хочется. НО движение - это круто! Я наверное и банкеты нормально выдерживаю, потому как выносливость воспитала!:smile:

----------


## BONATA

:Aga: ...приТОПала... :Ok: 
   Шаг второй. Итак, еще одна звалась Татьяной ( с января 2009 года, кажется - восьмая). Ув.Маришка(MANJA), не только Людмилки могут уже свой слет объявлять, но и "счастья полные штаны Татьян" - все ширше и ширше...
   Кратко о себе. Дорога в ведущие - из свидетелей. Училась на экономиста, работала бухгалтером, стала ведущей. Живу в Риге. Работаю на праздниках уже не первый год. Синяки и шишки имею.:eek::redface: Но до очередной свадьбы они, как правило, быстро заживают,::wink:: потому как работу свою очень люблю :smile: 
   Я уже поняла, что наши форумчане  много буковок не очень любят читать, да и я еще делаю только первые шаги ( и компьютерной грамотой не очень хорошо владею)....Клятва ведущей : КЛЯНУСЬ осилить и эту "науку"! Обещаю изучить правила Форума! Прошу помочь мне научиться "топать"...
...топ-топ.... топаю в тему "свадьбы"..Попробую что-нибудь "сбросить", чтобы облегчить ношу свою.

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

> ...приТОПала...
>    Шаг второй. Итак, еще одна звалась Татьяной ( с января 2009 года, кажется - восьмая). Ув.Маришка(MANJA), не только Людмилки могут уже свой слет объявлять, но и "счастья полные штаны Татьян" - все ширше и ширше...
>    Кратко о себе. Дорога в ведущие - из свидетелей. Училась на экономиста, работала бухгалтером, стала ведущей. Живу в Риге. Работаю на праздниках уже не первый год. Синяки и шишки имею.:eek::redface: Но до очередной свадьбы они, как правило, быстро заживают,::wink:: потому как работу свою очень люблю :smile: 
>    Я уже поняла, что наши форумчане  много буковок не очень любят читать, да и я еще делаю только первые шаги ( и компьютерной грамотой не очень хорошо владею)....Клятва ведущей : КЛЯНУСЬ осилить и эту "науку"! Обещаю изучить правила Форума! Прошу помочь мне научиться "топать"...
> ...топ-топ.... топаю в тему "свадьбы"..Попробую что-нибудь "сбросить", чтобы облегчить ношу свою.


Вечер добрый! Заходи, я тоже недавно на форуме! Принимают прекрасно. Так что вперёд - не жалея времени и сил!!!

----------


## елена рощина

> Вечер добрый! Заходи, я тоже недавно на форуме! Принимают прекрасно. Так что вперёд - не жалея времени и сил!!!


 :Ok:  :flower: :smile:

----------


## evgeda

Добрый вечер всем.Я на форуме уже четыре месяца,но все некогда было здесь отметиться.Теперь,хоть и с опозданием,но исправляюсь.Меня зовут Евгения(можно просто Женя).Я из г.Энгельса (Саратовская область).Я работаю медсестрой в детской больнице и роддоме(по совместительству).Я не ведущая - это мое,если так можно выразиться, хобби.Начинала все с конкурсов,интересных поздравлений,стенгазет с фотографиями на день рождения(ну не могу я когда все "тупо" пьют,едят и все).ПОтом стала покупать книги,чтобы найти что-то новое,интересное,т.к. компания одна и та же и повторяться не хотелось.А потом у мамы должен был быть юбилей, и она меня уговорила провести ей вечер.Сама писала сценарий,искала материал и т.д. - такой энтузиазм появился.Перед началом вечера такой страх появился-колени дрожали(хотя всех знала),но потом взяла микрофон и "как в омут с головой"- прошло все на одном дыхании.Следом провела свадебный вечер для сестры своей подруги(гуляло около 30 человек).Вот так и веду свадьбы,дни рождения,юбилеи для знакомых,родственников,друзей.И пусть их было не много,но людям нравится и я получаю от этого удовольствие.Причем веду "безвозмездно,то есть даром".Попав на этот форум я пришла в такой восторг,что не описать словами!Какие все умнички!Я понимаю что мне до вас далеко - вы профессионалы,а я дилетант(но я многому у вас учусь и буду учиться),но и общее у нас есть - мы получаем удовольствие от того что дарим людям радость.Одно меня огорчает - мне нечем с вами поделиться, а так хочется и вам быть полезной.Когда читаю чье-нибудь высказывание про "геологов",то воспринимаю его на свой счет и очень переживаю (а писать лишь бы что что,для галочки не хочется).В сентябре подруга дочку замуж отдает,я буду вести свадьбу.Отчитаюсь как все прошло и выложу сценарий - хочется услышать ваше мнение.Удачи всем и процветания форуму. :Oj:

----------


## syaonka

Привет всем вновьприбывшим!:biggrin:Заходите,располагайтесь, чайку попьём, поговорим о том -о сём!

----------


## ЛАВ ЛАВ

Еще раз здравствуйте! Я из Новочеркасска. Ведущей мероприятий работаю уже около десяти лет. Проводила все: и свадьбы, и юбилеи, и выпускные, и корпоративки, и праздники в ресторанах, и детские дни рождения. Сейчас отказалась от детских  дней рождения, хотя детей очень люблю. Тяжеловато работать в режиме "без остановки". Основная моя работа педагогическая - работаю заместителем директора по воспитательной работе в техникуме. Специальность - педагог-психолог. В будние дни со студентами, в выходные - с клиентами. Во, стих получился. Конкурентов не боюсь, не потому, что такая "крутая", а потому что считаю, что на каждого ведущего есть свой клиент. Но, очень-очень очень согласна со словами Ильича, накопанными мной на сайте, о том, что мы находимся на "сцене", которая выше зрителя на метр, соответственно наши шутки должны быть выше на метр общей культуры зала (простите,что не дословно). 
Спасибо, Ильич. Я долго не могла найти что сказать своему молодому руководителю СТЭМа, когда мне не нравились перегибы в его программах в сторону откровенной пошлости. Он мне на это отвечал:"А зал урывается!" Вот теперь сказала Вашими словами. Вроде понял. 
Останавливаюсь, а то писать могу бесконечно.

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Здравствуйте, меня  зовут  Ксения. Я живу  и  работаю  в  Санкт-Петербурге.
Вообще-то  я  профессиональная  актриса,  но грянул  кризис  и  пришлось  работать  не  по  специальности, т.е.  вести  праздники.

Для  меня  тамада - это  профессия.  К  большому  сожалению,  я  этой  профессией  не  владею. Я  только  учусь. )))

Немного  получается. )))  Денежки  пока  беру  небольшие,  но  постепенно  подкупаю  костюмы ,  или  тащу  из  театров  списанное. Скоро  в  моём  доме  будут  жить  только  костюмы  и  реквизит.)))))

Ищу  заказы  через  интернет. В  журналах  и  газетах  объявления  не  даю - дорого.
Вот ,  в  кратце,  и  обо  мне ))

----------


## Инна Р.

*КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ*,
 Привет, Ксюша!:smile: Располагайся!  :Aga:  Рады новичкам! :Ok:  Забеги в тему " Как вы продаете себя через Интернет", расскажи нам, как ты умудряешься там брать клиентов???:redface:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*ЛАВ ЛАВ*,
 Тебя тоже приветствуем! :flower:  Подпиши куда нибудь как тебя зовут, пожайлуста - или в статус или в подпись.  :Oj:

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Инна,  спасибо  за  гостеприимство !

Пошла  искать  тему  ))

----------


## Курица

*ЛАВ ЛАВ*,
*КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ*
девочки, очень приятно!!! Вас нам не хватало! Правда-правда! :Aga: Располагайтесь, включайтесь в беседу, "подсаживайтесь":biggrin: "на иглу" нашего любимого Форума! Второго  вот ТАКОГО точно не найдете!

Главное-не робеть... :flower:

----------


## ДУШЕЧКА 55

> Второго вот ТАКОГО точно не найдете!


Вот ето тооооооочно :Aga: !А затягивает то как , все домашние спят ,а я оторватся не могу :Vah: ,и вот так каждый день:smile:

----------


## елена рощина

*evgeda*,
Не стой в дверях,проходи !!!Здесь хороший народ! Гостеприимный!!!:smile:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Вот ето тооооооочно!А затягивает то как , все домашние спят ,а я оторватся не могу,и вот так каждый день:smile:


Тоже самое!!! Мои уже косо смотрят на меня!А с дочкой комп поделить не могу!!!Увязла по самое не балуйся!!!:smile:

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

> *ЛАВ ЛАВ*,
> *КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ*
> девочки, очень приятно!!! Вас нам не хватало! Правда-правда!Располагайтесь, включайтесь в беседу, "подсаживайтесь":biggrin: "на иглу" нашего любимого Форума! Второго  вот ТАКОГО точно не найдете!
> 
> Главное-не робеть...



Уже  подсела  :Oj: 

Спасибо! Суперический  форум ! :Ok:

----------


## evgeda

> evgeda,
> Не стой в дверях,проходи !!!Здесь хороший народ! Гостеприимный!!!


Я это уже давно поняла.Спасибо всем за это большое!!!  :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Касатик

> Второго вот ТАКОГО точно не найдете!


http://content.foto.mail.ru/mail/ngk...photo/i-51.jpg 





Эта ссылочка для Татьны Курочки, там на фото есть Юрий Борисович.Правда это он до Шабаша!

----------


## Курица

> Эта ссылочка для Татьны Курочки, там на фото есть Юрий Борисович.Правда это он до Шабаша!


 :Vah:  :Oj:  :Oj: с п а си и и б о !!!
Точно- до Шабаша...
Он на твоем  фото- сама скромность. 
А в Питере, в Юкках, мы его тааак....раскрепостили, что он стал совсем другим!!!
посмотри - 
вот он с Марьей -
[IMG]http://*********ru/530093m.jpg[/IMG]

а тут- с Ольгой (Хелгой)

[IMG]http://*********ru/582316m.jpg[/IMG]

Где он сейчас, как его дела??? :Vah: Очень ждем его на форуме, особенно со мной согласятся наши общие Юккские друзья. :Oj: Пусть появляется-даже "без спичек!!!"Вот так-слово в слово, и передай ему эту фразу!!! :Aga: Он поймет и расхохочется-обещаю!!!:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> А в Питере, в Юкках, мы его тааак....раскрепостили, что он стал совсем другим!!!


 И по-моему это самое раскрепощение нашему *Юрию Борисовичу* очень даже понравилось. А кто не верит- убеждайтесь сами... Блаженная улыбка от удовольствия с его лица попросту не сходила...

----------


## Быкова Анастасия

Всем привет! Ваш форум просто находка! Просто супер! Столько полезной информации.  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
Расскажу о себе. Зовут меня Анастасия, мне 29 лет. Я со Ставропольского края. Замужем, у меня два прелестных сыночка.
 Могу сказать, что Свадьбы - это моя "болезнь". Еще лет с 15 с восторгом смотрела на свадьбы в нашем парке отдыха, куда молодожены выходили после ЗАГСа на фото сессию. Да и вообще, всегда нравилось, что – то  проводить, организовывать, участвовать. В  школе нередко была задействована в  мероприятиях. С 17 лет участвовала в постановках народного театра "Эксперимент", при нашем ДК. Были гастроли по району. На семейных праздниках стараюсь развлекать родню. 
Недавно мой брат с невесткой (они у нас занимаются профессиональной свадебной съемкой) предложили мне заняться проведением свадеб. Немного страшновато начинать, но я чувствую, что справлюсь (да и брат обещал дать для ознакомления отснятые материалы). Так что, я на пороге этого ответственного шага. Шага в ваши ряды.

----------


## optimistka17

> Так что, я на пороге этого ответственного шага.


 Как говорят,- с Богом... 
Если хочешь, если стремишься, всё обязательно получится...
 Всё в руках Человека...
 Осваивайся на Форуме, читай, думай, переваривай прочитанное, не копируй слепо, а пропускай через себя  и все будет просто замечательно....Дерзай, Анастасия!

----------


## Быкова Анастасия

> Как говорят,- с Богом... 
> Если хочешь, если стремишься, всё обязательно получится...
>  Всё в руках Человека...
>  Осваивайся на Форуме, читай, думай, переваривай прочитанное, не копируй слепо, а пропускай через себя  и все будет просто замечательно....Дерзай, Анастасия!


Спасибо за поддержку!
Уже сейчас нашла несколько идей, которые можно переделать на наш Ставропольский лад.

----------


## Курица

> Недавно мой брат с невесткой (они у нас занимаются профессиональной свадебной съемкой) предложили мне заняться проведением свадеб. Немного страшновато начинать, но я чувствую, что справлюсь (да и брат обещал дать для ознакомления отснятые материалы). Так что, я на пороге этого ответственного шага. Шага в ваши ряды.


*Настя*, вливайся!!! 
Еще раз привожу мой любимый афоризм, по которому аоследнее время живу: "Не трудно делать, трудно* решиться СДЕЛАТЬ*!!!"
Когда чувствуешь, что за твоей спиной ТАКИЕ тылы, как наши "девчонки" и "мальчишки" форумские, можно при наличии артистизма, харизмы, небольшого опыта, большого желания и вдумчивого подхода (ну, еще и чувства меры, и т.д. и т.п.  :biggrin:) стать ВЕДУЩЕЙ свадеб, и это так же точно, как дважды два...
только надо уметь ВИДЕТЬ, ВПИТЫВАТ и не стесняться задавать вопросы!
Удачи тебе! В добрый путь! :flower:

----------


## Schatz

Разрешите представиться.
Зовут меня Елена,родом из северного городка Свердловской области.Сейчас живу в Германии.Закончила  Краснотурьинское музыкальное училище,хоровое отделение и позже Челябинский Иститут Культуры,отделение МОК.
Работала сначала руководителем  детской хоровой студии во Дворце Культуры,потом руководителем детского музыкального театра,последние четыре года перед отъездом в Германию была зав.массовым отделом ГДК.Кроме этого в свободное от основной работы время проводила свадьбы и юбилеи.
В данный момент провожу только семейные торжества.Есть желание создать детский центр отдыха и развития для  детей из русскоязычных семей,над чем сейчас и работаю....

----------


## Быкова Анастасия

> *Настя*, вливайся!!! 
> Еще раз привожу мой любимый афоризм, по которому аоследнее время живу: "Не трудно делать, трудно* решиться СДЕЛАТЬ*!!!"


Спасибо! Надо взять Ваш афоризм на вооружение :smile:

----------


## Марья

> позже Челябинский Иститут Культуры,отделение МОК.


Елена, а в какие годы училась?

----------


## Анжелла

НАстя и Елена! Очень рады знакомству. :flower:

----------


## Schatz

> Елена, а в какие годы училась?


Марья,я училась с1987 по 1992г.Это была свердловская группа(заочники).

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> НАстя и Елена! Очень рады знакомству.


Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## Yana Leto

Привет всем.Меня зовут Яна, родилась 23 07 1978г, по профессии я спасатель, работаю в СЛУЖБЕ СПАСЕНИЯ г Ставрополя.Работа тамадой для меня просто увлечение, просто очень нравится дарить всем хорошее настроение и море позитива.Очень увлекаюсь психологией
это кстати тоже мой хлеб, провожу в нашем городе различные тренинги и семинары по психологии.У меня очень много друзей и знакомых, без общения я просто потухаю, как свечка.Я замужем, обожаю свою семью и свою любимую доченьку, моя семья очень поддерживает меня, в этом столь непростом, но очень интересном деле проведении торжеств, они моя опора, но надеюсь на то, что и вы дорогие форумчане станете моим надёжным тылом.Давайте дружить и друг другу попогать, так как я спасатель, обещаю если у вас будут трудности или какие либо вопросы,обезательно помочь СПАСТИ ваш праздник!

----------


## Мемфивосфей

Дорогие форумчане, я уже Вам писала, что я не так часто служу тамадой - только в кругу родных и друзей, т.е. я - не конкурент. Моё Вам огромное спасибо за то, чем Вы со мной поделились! 25 апреля я провела свадьбу брата. готовясь к нему я поняла, как это трудно!!! У Вас,наверное, тоже так бывает - гости либо "перетекают," из свадьбы в свадьбу - из одного ведь круга друзей, либо, как у некоторых из Вас - город невелик,а ещё гости рассказывают другим, либо так, как я находят в интернете! Но,поскольку, я не так часто (1раз в 2-3 года) провожу свадьбы на мою долю хватило новинок. Спасибо, что Вы есть!!! Некоторые конкурсы я объединила, т.е. они вытекали один из другого, от некоторых взяла только идею, песни переделала  по своему, но если бы не Вы.... Спасибо! От одной мысли, что Вам это приходится делать часто, а значит - творить всё новое, я Вами восхищаюсь! Дай Вам Бог успеха! Спасибо за идеи!
«Если у вас есть яблоко и у меня есть яблоко, и если мы 
обменяемся этими яблоками, то и у вас и у меня останется 
по яблоку. А если у вас – идея, и у меня есть идея, и мы 
обменяемся идеями, то у  каждого из нас будет по две идеи».
                                                            (Дж.Бернард Шоу  англ. писатель)

----------


## Касатик

> Точно- до Шабаша...
> Он на твоем фото- сама скромность. 
> А в Питере, в Юкках, мы его тааак....раскрепостили, что он стал совсем другим!!!
> посмотри -


Обязательно передам! только он исчез в тину, дозвониться не могу, а сам не выплывает!При первом :smile:контакте сразу про спички и скажу!:smile:

*Добавлено через 12 минут*



> И по-моему это самое раскрепощение нашему Юрию Борисовичу очень даже понравилось. А кто не верит- убеждайтесь сами... Блаженная улыбка от удовольствия с его лица попросту не сходила...


Да вы, девченки. его не только раскрепостили, вы его околдовали!:smile:Вот представляете, у меня День рождения 29 января, он приехал ко мне 31 января, ну надо полагать, поздравить бы нужно, какое там!Я все слушала про то, какие вы сказочные, замечательные, талантливые, красивые, добрые и т.д. и т.п.Я говорю, может меня поздравишь все таки, а он Ага, и по новой:"Представь столько звезд собралось вместе!"(Я, конечно, представляю, только он объясняет, что я не могу таких людей представить)Как жениха с невестой "поймали" на экскурсии,как каждое утро в буденовках маршировали, короче, только каменный человек не влюбился бы заочно в вас всех!:smile:И, если честно, конечно я ему позавидовала!Тот праздник, который он ощутил, находясь рядом с вами, будет с ним навсегда!тот свет,душевная теплота,ощущение веселья каждую минуту, каждую секунду, ощущение востребованности и интереса от вас, сделали его, по-истине счастливым!:smile:И это, конечно, здорово!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Мемфивосфей

*Быкова Анастасия*,
Так что, я на пороге этого ответственного шага. Шага в ваши ряды. 
Настя, возьми на вооружение тот факт, что Ковчег строили любители, а Титаник - профессионалы. Ты же помнишь, что получилось!!!

----------


## Оскольчанка

Здравствуйте, уважаемые жители этого веселого городка! С огромным восхищением и благодарностью к вам, уважаемые создатели и продолжатели этого чудесного и нужного очень многим сайта. Заочно познакомилась с вами достаточно давно, сегодня захотелось выйти из тени. Меня зовут Ольга, мне 37 лет. Живу в небольшом городе Старый Оскол в центре России со своей любимой семьей - мужем, дочкой Аленкой, сынишкой Ванечкой и мамой. Проведение праздников для меня хобби, музыкальное образование есть - закончила муз. училище по классу фортепиано. На мероприятиях работаем в паре с мужем - он у меня очень талантливый - профессиональный музыкант (баянист), очень хорошо поет. Кстати, это он "откопал" этот сайт. Надеюсь, что и я когда-нибудь чем-нибудь смогу кому-то помочь.

----------


## Инна Р.

Всем новичкам приветик!!! :smile:
Особый приветик землячке!!! :smile:

----------


## Юлия Андреева

Привет всем вновьприсоединившимся! :biggrin: :flower:

----------


## вокся

60  страничек назад и я всем робко шептала "Здрасьте...:frown:" 
И, наверно, я теперь, широко разведя руки в стороны, могу всем новичкам говорить "Заходите к нам на огонёк..." :Pivo: :biggrin:
Как хорошо, что однажды я нажала не на ту ссылку! :Ok:

----------


## Anastaseya

Приветствую самых замечательных и добрых людей на свете - людей искусства. Меня зовут Анастасия  и попала я к вам совершенно случайно (а случайно ли?). Я из далекого Сибирского села Краснотуранска, работаю в РДК (или как они сейчас называются Культурно - социальные центры) режиссером народного театра, а также массовых и всяческих других представлений и праздников. У меня чудесная дочь, талантливый муж - музыкант, аранжировщик, композитор, в общем умеет все, только не танцует. С удовольствием буду помогать всем, чем смогу. Надеюсь мы с вами подружимся!

----------


## елена рощина

ПРИВЕТ! Присоединяйся!:smile:

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*Мемфивосфей*,
А кто такие твои родственники у меня в городе?напиши?Может знаю!я все таки здесь человек публичный,так что вполне возможно!:smile:

----------


## Юлия Андреева

*Anastaseya*, приятно познакомиться :Ok:

----------


## Краля Блондинка

Приветствую всех творческих и гениальных! Я Ирина, работаю в центре культуры и досуга. Пока методист, но есть задатки и для будущего роста, ведь мне всего 22 года. Я тамада, веду любые торжества, молодежные тусовки, пою как Валерия (не скромно, но правда), есть опыт  режиссуры и ведения  концертных программ. Студентка государственного хабаровского института культуры и искусства, специальность режиссура театрализованных представлений и праздников. Благодарна всем за творческие идеи, рада со всеми познакомиться.
буду рада друзья и коллегам. Мой адрес ommivil@mail.ru 
Пишите мне,  и не забывайте, что весь мир ЛЮБОВЬ!!!!

----------


## KainskCherry

Во,добрая душа зашла на огонек!Весь мир любовь!-красиво сказано,но,Ириша,ты после пары-тройки критик только поймешь,что и адекватные замечания здесь получить можно.А по поводу пишите мне-это здорово,конечно,но только у нас кто стучиться-тому и открывают.Так что пиши сама и вливайся,почитаем,посмотрим.Неплохо было бы и аватарочку поставить,а то непонятно-с кем разговариваю.А вообще мы всем рады,милости просим!Заходи в Позитив,мы там,любящие все вокруг!!!

----------


## optimistka17

> Неплохо было бы и аватарочку поставить,а то непонятно-с кем разговариваю


Вот-вот  :Aga: И имя свое в автоподписи сохранить, чтоб тебя Ирочкой звали-величали, а не Кралей...

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Кралей...
> __________________


:tongue:ЗЫ! Ничого я не краля - это всё Лазоренко! - украинцы меня поймут, 
 :Aga: :biggrin: :flower: а блондинистой Иринке я на ушко потом расскажу местную шутку-юмора...- это для Иришки ваще как комплиманссссс :flower:  :Aga:  :Pivo: 
Ирунчик, это я шутЮ, привыкай. зая!

----------


## vera76

Здравствуйте ВСЕ! Я на форуме уже пару месяцев, очень-очень рада тому, что нашла всех ВАС! Меня зовут Вера. Я живу и работаю в г. Барановичи (Беларусь. 150км до Минска и 200 км до Бреста). Образование педагогическое. Основатель, продюссер и генеральный директор  Праздничного информационно-развлекательного центра "СЮРПРИЗ". :biggrin: Уже 6 лет работаю в сфере праздничных услуг. Сейчас, помимо руководства моей маленькой компанией, еще занимаюсь непосредственным проведением торжеств и оформлением, которое занимает большое место в моей творческой жизни.
Замужем. Мой муж-моя надежная защита и опора во всем! Мы все делаем вместе. У нас двое деток. Они пытаются нам помогать (пока правда только тем, что отпускают нас на работу) Ну вот примерно так. 
Надеюсь, что буду полезна ВАМ! Искренне восхищаюсь обитателями данного форума! Желаю всем огромных творческих успехов!

----------


## Сильва

Всем новеньким привет привет!!! Осваивайтесь, отписывайтесь! Рада знакомству!  :flower: 
*vera76*, а у нас здесь земляк твой, Андрей, классный парень, всех в гости приглашал... Андрюха, я помню!!! И уже планы строю на семинар и гала-концерт! :Aga:  :biggrin: Мне ж рядышком!

----------


## vera76

Сильва , Мы с Андреем знакомы ооочень давно. Кстати, почему-то вспомнила, как принимала Андрея и Варю (жену его) в "пионеры семейной жизни" на их свадьбе. При чем тогда еще свадьбами всерьез и не занимаясь.. О, а еще мы с мужем у Андрея на свадьбе были как бы сватами.  :Aga: 
Но на форум я пришла сама. А уже тут Андрей меня нашел.Он, кстати, настоял, что бы я написала в этой темке.
А в гости приезжайте! Примем по высшему разряду.

----------


## Мария--Мирабелла

Привет, меня зовут Маша, мне 26 лет. По профессии я педагог-организатор и менеджер социокультурной среды. Живу в Питере, закончила Кулек. Сначала вела различные школьные и лагерные праздники, теперь друзья и друзья друзей стали приглашать на проведение свадеб и юбилеев. Я еще только в начале своего пути.  Но работать очень интересно, правда, в команде было бы значительно легче (у меня своего диджея нет, приходиться впопыхах перед самим мероприятием все обсуждать).

----------


## Наталья Кульнева

Доброго Всем времени суток! Преклоняюсь перед всеми форумчанами , перед вашим талантом!!!!
Я- Наталья Кульнева, из Подмосковного городка Каширы.По профессии юрист и кадровик.Но в настоящее время осталась без работы, поэтому мое хобби -устроение праздников - перешло в основное занятие.Праздниками занималась в основном на работе- корпоративы, так как работала с персоналом.Есть еще небольшой опыт проведения свадеб и юбилеев.Есть немного своих наработок,буду выкладывать на форуме обязательно!!! Правда,я перед вами еще такая зеленая!!!
Принимайте и меня, пожалуйста, в команду!!!
 Всем благодарна!!

----------


## Анжелла

ВСем новеньким прЮвет! :flower:  Заходите и будьте как дома.

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

> Привет, меня зовут Маша, мне 26 лет. По профессии я педагог-организатор и менеджер социокультурной среды. Живу в Питере, закончила Кулек. Сначала вела различные школьные и лагерные праздники, теперь друзья и друзья друзей стали приглашать на проведение свадеб и юбилеев. Я еще только в начале своего пути.  Но работать очень интересно, правда, в команде было бы значительно легче (у меня своего диджея нет, приходиться впопыхах перед самим мероприятием все обсуждать).


Привет землячка :smile:

----------


## Мария--Мирабелла

> Привет землячка


Привет-привет :Aga:

----------


## Ларико

Всем новичкам привет!!!!!! Я сама здесь не очень долго, но могу сказать атмосфера доброжелательная. Спасибо всем-всем форумчанам! Девушки-новички! Я представляю как вам сейчас сложно. Столько информации!!!! Но здесь все единомышленники. Здесь можно написать то, что не расскажешь близким подругам (не поймут). А здесь ТОЧНО поймут и еще "спасибо" скажут, за рассказ.
Так что присоединяйтесь, очень рады! :flower:

----------


## KainskCherry

*Наталья Кульнева*,Привет!Заходи,располагайся!Насчет зеленой я бы поспорила,по-моему ты такая оранжевенькая!!! :Ok: *Ларико-2009*,из Тюменских-знакома лично только с Марьей,вот читаю твои посты и думаю,вы все там такие отзывчивые и теплодарящие?:rolleyes:Здесь точно поймут-это ты верно подметила,каждый из вас найдет тех немногих-кому и душу открыть,на изнанку вывернуть можно,от кого-почерпнуть знания,кто просто рядом и добр к вам..пройдет совсем немного времени и все придет,тогда вы поймете насколько сильна энергетика этого места,которого нет на карте,людей,которые далеко от вас,но всегда в вашем сердце!Удачи!

----------


## Курица

> пройдет совсем немного времени и все придет,тогда вы поймете насколько сильна энергетика этого места,которого нет на карте,людей,которые далеко от вас,но всегда в вашем сердце!Удачи!


...а КАК сказала, Танюш, КАК выразила мысль!!!Согласна целиком и полностью. Новенькие, я вам всем завидую- у вас столько интересного впереди! А -самое. на мой взгляд, прекрасное-это общение с "себе подобными",,с теми, кто с вами на одной волне, кто поймет просьбу с полунамека или по одной строчке и может полночи с тобой обсуждать моменты праздника или пол-Инета прошерстить, чтоб найти ИСКОМОЕ не для себя-а для юбилея//свадьбы, которая готовится товарищем, за тридевять земель проживающим...
И еще-согласна -  очень сильная энергетика у БОЛЬШИНСТВА "тамад"(это от "тамада" в род. падеже:biggrin:)-и это чувствуется!!!

----------


## KainskCherry

У меня хороший наставник был-точнее наставница!!! :Aga: Танечка,мамочка-Курочка-если бы не ты,так бы и рыскала до сих пор вслепую,разделяя зерна от плевел...Спасибо,большое и человеческое.А за то,что на встречу отправила,не одну слезу вытерла-тройное спасибо..За крылышки твои нежные и заботливые,я все как сейчас помню и уж точно,никогда не забуду! :flower:

----------


## МаRuСя

Здравствуйте ! Я из очень красивого украинского города Полтава. По професии я юрист, - а организовать прекрастный , незабываемый, веселый праздник - мое призвание:rolleyes: Пришла к этому благодаря школьным и студенческим капустникам и экономности друзей 10 лет назад))). Замужем, ростим сына Антошку (который надо сказать характером весь в маму).Попала к Вам случайно слава Google). Буду очень рада общению. Всем творческих усехов и приятных, понимающих клиентов:smile:

----------


## Курица

> Попала к Вам случайно слава Google)


Оставайся теперь, не пропадай!!!Приятных минут на Форуме! :Aga:

----------


## Озорная

*Курица*,



> Оставайся теперь, не пропадай!!!Приятных минут на Форуме!


Таня, не вводи новичков в заблуждение.  :Vah:  О каких минутах ты говоришь?:eek:  Пусть сразу готовятся к часам, дням и ночам, месяцам, годам... :biggrin: УДИВИТЕЛЬНО  ПРИЯТНЫМ! Добровольно уйти отсюда НЕВОЗМОЖНО, столько позитива, как тут, просто не сыскать. :Aga: 

Всем новичкам - привет и удачи в освоении нашего несравненного форума!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*МаRuСя*,



> Я из очень красивого украинского города Полтава.


Красивый и очень зеленый. У нас много лет под Полтавой была дача, рядом с Диканькой. Вспоминаю с ностальгией.

----------


## Сильва

*МаRuСя*,
 Привет, землячка! Давай дружить! Видела твою рекламу на сайте видеооператоров наших...:biggrin: Алина, поставь имя в подпись, чтоб легче общаться было.

----------


## Юлия Андреева

*МаRuСя*, привет, очень приятно познакомиться

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

добрый вечер- у нас в Новосибирске сейчас21.40 зовут меня Юлия работаю в детском саду преподавателем ИЗО! работа моя очень нравится- она очень творческая, как и тамада!!! а начиналось у меня так- 3 года назад я проводила серебрянную свадьбу своим родителям(юбилейная регистрация, переодевалки, поздравлялки, игры и развлечения)гостям и родителям очень понравилось! потом были праздники у друзей(где оттачиваю мастерство- и на праздниках весело и у меня опыта прибавляется)а в прошлом году гостья, которая была на юбилее родителей пригласила провести свадьбу дочери, потом знакомых и т.д а потом новогодний корпаратив... вот так все и началось! ого, целую поэму о себе настрочила! БУДЕМ ЗНАКОМЫ! огромный поклон за ваши идеи, форумчане! а организаторам- за создание такого нужного и замечательного форума! с уважением Юлия!!!

----------


## Курица

*Julia5282*,
привет и тебе, представительница славного Новосиба!!!Твой город дал нам замечательных форумчанок, надеемся, что ты с ними сможешь  увидеться воочию, познакомившись виртуально!
Располагайся!И- всего доброго! Если что- пиши в личку-объясним-поможем-направим-покритикуем...:biggrin:Эт у нас бывааааааает :Aga: Готова будь!

(Шучу-шучу-шучу...мы наперебой все здесь мягкие и пушистые!)

----------


## вокся

> у нас в Новосибирске сейчас21.40 зовут меня Юлия


Привет, соседка!!! У нас , на Алтае, сейчас 22:34., как и у вас!  :Aga: 
Хочу в Новосииииииб.... Влюблена я в этот город!!!!

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

буду рада и поддежке и критике! многому еще надо научиться-как скачивать-закачивать, есть фото, но тоже надо научиться выкладывать!  пока только могу печатать(ужас какой-то , это в наше то время!) буду учиться методом тыка(проб и ошибок) надеюсь на вашу помощь!
провет ВОКСЯ (надеюсь правильно написала) а я вот очень хочу побывать на алтае- ездила по России, была заграницей, а на Алтае еще нет! но вроде бы собираемся 6 июня с друзьями, которые не раз у вас побывали! вот!!!!!

----------


## Kley

Всем здравствуйте!
Я просто влюбилась в этот форум - сколько здесь собралось талантливых людей, сколько информации, да ещё какой! интересной! Спасибо вам огромное!

Меня зовут Лена! Живу я в славном сибирском городе Томске, точнее недалеко от него, в с. Дзержинском. Работаю в школе учителем начальных классов,воспитываю сынишку.Профессионально проведением праздников не занимаюсь, но  у меня очень много родственников - и каждый юбилей просят подготовить меня.Вот так и "затянуло" меня! 

Я очень рада знакомству с вашим форумом!Спасибо вам! :flower: 

У меня прочему -то написано, что я зарегистрирована почти год на сайте, ноя здесь всего три недели?

----------


## Сильва

*Julia5282*,
 Привет! Мы все этим методом начинали... :Aga:  Иди в тему "А как?", много узнаешь...



> У меня прочему -то написано, что я зарегистрирована почти год на сайте, ноя здесь всего три недели


 Не ты одна такая...

Привет новичкам! Осваивайтесь, обживайтесь! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## лека

Здравствуйте меня зову Ольга,  я из Карелии, г. Кондопога. Спасибо Вам за супер сайт, затянуло как наркоман хороший, любую свободную минутку здесь провожу, многому учусь, я с компом пока плохо дружу. По образованию, я инженер строитель дорог и аэродромов, работаю техником, а праздники провожу только родственникам. 
Огромное спасибо Вам за то, что делитесь своим драгоценным материалом
 :flower:

----------


## dushca kompanii

> Здравствуйте меня зову Ольга, я из Карелии, г. Кондопога. Спасибо Вам за супер сайт, затянуло как наркоман хороший, любую свободную минутку




Привет тезка меня тоже однажды засосало.Теперь не нарадуюсь.Присоединяйся к нам всем места хватит.

Ну, подсела я! Очень конкретно,
На инет, просто плачу сквозь смех!
Это, может, пока не заметно,
Это, может, пока и не грех.

Вот с утра я себе обещаю,
Не "ходить" во всемирную сеть.
Как алкаш, завязать я решаю,
Как алкаш, буду честно смотреть!
А опомнюсь лишь где-нибудь в чате,
Иль на сайте, как в жизни иной…
Хорошо, хоть пока не в палате,
Не в рубашке с узлом за спиной

Есть люди, с которыми хочется быть,
Общенье с которыми нужно.
Поближе узнать, их нельзя не любить,
Остаться нельзя равнодушным.
Быть может, у них и способностей нет,
Которые взоры пленяют,
Но, кажется, будто бы ласковый свет,
Повсюду они излучают.
Их души открыты для многих друзей,
И добры, и просты, как дети...
И если бы не было этих людей,-
Как грустно бы было на свете.
Пусть Бог Ваши годы земные продлит,
Чтоб в мире, где холодом веет,
От сердца, которое жаром горит,
Хоть чуточку стало светлее

----------


## вокся

> ездила по России, была заграницей, а на Алтае еще нет! но вроде бы собираемся 6 июня с друзьями


Приезжайте обязательно! но я так понимаю, под Алтаем  ты подрзумеваешь Горный Алтай? :Aga:  Горный - это нечто.... :Ok:  А я сама живу в степном краю Алтая, на границе с Казахстаном. Но и здесь неплохо. Но хочу в Новосииииииб!!!!! :Tu:

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

Приезжайте обязательно! но я так понимаю, под Алтаем ты подрзумеваешь Горный Алтай? Горный - это нечто.... А я сама живу в степном краю Алтая, на границе с Казахстаном. Но и здесь неплохо. Но хочу в Новосииииииб!!!!!


да, я имела ввиду-горный АЛТАЙ, но и на степной АЛТАЙ были задумки поехать(на соленые озера) надеюсь получится, но это уже в конце июля, августе...
 А в НОВОСИБЕ будем рады встрече- приезжайте!!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> *Julia5282*,
>  Привет! Мы все этим методом начинали... Иди в тему "А как?", много узнаешь...
>   Не ты одна такая...
> 
> Привет новичкам! Осваивайтесь, обживайтесь!


спасибо за приветствие! пошла в темку! :Aga:  :Aga: 

ух, ты! методом тыка, а чегой-то получается! первые успехи радуют, как первые шаги!!!

----------


## Юлия Андреева

Привет Юля, Лена, Оля! Очень приятно познакомиться!  :Ok: 

А Новосибу, Томску и Алтайскому краю особый привет! Я сама коренная кемеровчанка, хотя сейчас временно живу на Дальнем Востоке.:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Абюл45

Привет всем новичкам! Добро пожаловать! Проходите,не стесняйтесь в семью дружную вливайтесь!!!

http://www.selotour.ru/pixs/1062498990-16.jpg

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

----------


## KainskCherry

Ох и богата земля Сибирская талантами!!!Землячки-вливайтесь в наш коллектив,будем рады!!!

----------


## ajnbybz

Всем привет сижу на форуме уже месяц просмотрела почти все темы много  :Ok: интересного, вот решила и о себе написать работаю в культуре уже 21 год тамадой 7 лет много тоже есть чего если что пишите ajnbybz@mail.ru

----------


## лека

Спасибочки Вам за теплый прием :smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> Всем привет сижу на форуме уже месяц просмотрела почти все темы много интересного, вот решила и о себе написать работаю в культуре уже 21 год тамадой 7 лет много тоже есть чего если что пишите ajnbybz@mail.ru


 Золотце, а между строк читать не все умеют...
 Как зовут тебя?Где живешь , работаешь?
 То, что много чего есть-это хорошо... Можешь начинать делиться, если хочешь прямо сейчас...По своему усмотрению...То, что считаешь своими хорошими фишками...
 Рады видеть новичка... Проходи, обживайся...

----------


## Лена Кэп

Здравствуйте, я - Лена Кэпша из знатного города Таганрога, что на берегу Азовского побережья, города - родины Чехова, Раневской. Я универсальная ведущая. Рада буду поделиться соими наработками и приобрести что - нибудь полезное для себя.

----------


## Саня Кэп

Лена ПРИВЕТ!!! :Ok: Рад тебя здесь увидеть!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Лена ПРИВЕТ!!!Рад тебя здесь увидеть!!!


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## naatta

> Лена ПРИВЕТ!!!Рад тебя здесь увидеть!!!


Саня, это вы теперь как Игорь с Раюшкой на форуме только общаться и будете!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Саня Кэп

Надеюсь до этого не дойдёт,а то ещё и детей прийдется здесь регистрировать,для общения:smile:

----------


## Совмари

все здравствуйте! нашла я таки сайт, который давно искала! сайт настоящий! классных! Профессионалов!
Я Маша! Я из Кузбасса! Праздники  веду с 2000 года..Работаю во Дворце Творчества педагогом- организатором, а так же занимаюсь школьным КВН...  6 лет проработала в школе, имею большой опыт написания школьных ценариев.. всю копилку вам покажу..и залью...
очень любопытно, что в разных уголках россии разные традиции празднования свадеб))))
ура нам всем!я рада

----------


## вишенка25

Здравствуйте,жители этого замечательного форума! :flower:  Меня зовут Светлана.Я здесь совсем недавно и еще не всех знаю,но безумно хотелось бы подружиться...С Вашего позволения расскажу немного о себе.Когда-то я работала музыкальным руководителем,хореографом и учителем пения, мне это очень нравилось,но потом пришлось искать более высокооплачиваемую работу и со школой пришлось попрощаться.:frown:
Мой муж-тамада и часто брал меня с собой работать.Он ведет не только свадьбы,но и корпоративы,концерты,работает клоуном на детских праздниках-вобщем специалист широкого профиля.И настолько меня все это затянуло,что я потихоньку тоже начала принимать участие в его работе.Теперь мы вместе сочиняем интересные сценарии,иногда я пою на праздниках вместе с музыкантом,вобщем создали отличную команду.  :Ok: Так что я хоть и новичок,но у меня порой бывает куча разных идей,которыми обязуюсь делиться с Вами.И надеюсь,что Вы поможете мне "вырасти" ,уж очень я этим загорелась!Примите,пожалуйста в свою большую,дружную семью :Oj: 
 С искренним уважением Вишенка.

----------


## Гвиола

*вишенка25*,вливайся!
Ну,слава Богу,хоть земляки стали появляться!

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Примите,пожалуйста в свою большую,дружную семью :Oj: 
 С искренним уважением Вишенка.[/QUOTE]
Светик!!!  Присаживайся поудобнее к компу!!  И не грузись что тебя никто неслышал!!!   Тебя слышали все!!  Просто не у всех есть время ответить!! Здесь тебя ни кто не обидит!!! А в нашей компании надеюсь тебе понравится!!

----------


## optimistka17

> Тебя слышали все!! Просто не у всех есть время ответить!! Здесь тебя ни кто не обидит!!!


 Так и есть Молоток, Юрий Борисович.. Правильно сказал :Ok:

----------


## Озорная

*Совмари*,
*вишенка25*,

Привет, привет! Не тушуйтесь, Маша и Светлана, вливайтесь. Здесь всех хорошо принимают. Сама недавно это испыпытала на себе. И вас первыми приняли корифеи форума! И это - здОрово! :Ok:  Здесь самые отзывчивые, добрые и талантливые люди!

----------


## вишенка25

Спасибо Вам огромное!!!Я счастлива :Vah:

----------


## Гвиола

> Я счастлива


Это только начало!:smile:

----------


## Абюл45

*Совмари,Вишенка55*, добро пожаловать,это дейсвительно только начало,а самое интересное,доброе - впереди.Вливайтесь,вживайтесь. :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

> Совмари,Вишенка55, добро пожаловать,это дейсвительно только начало


и хотя ВАМ прошлого немного жаль(???????????), лучшее. конечно, впереди!
Оооой. засосеееет, засосееет Вас...

----------


## Kley

Огромное спасибо за тёплый приём нас, новичков! 
Вот села за компьютер в прескверном настроении, прочитала ваши  слова и сразу на душе стало легче, настроение плохое куда-то улетучилось!
Спасибо!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Озорная

*Kley*,



> Вот села за компьютер в прескверном настроении, прочитала ваши  слова и сразу на душе стало легче, настроение плохое куда-то улетучилось!
> Спасибо!!!


"То ли еще будет, ой-ёй-ёй!" :smile:

Лена, скоро о плохом настроении ты забудешь вовсе. Здесь царит позитив, талант и отзывчивость!

Успехов тебе!!! И почаще заглядывай в тему ПОЗИТИВ.... (она находится в БЕСЕДКЕ), там, просто, отдыхаешь душой.

----------


## Порубовы

Здравствуйте  
Мы  - муж и жена. Артём и Таня.
на форум забрели по ссылочке. отзыв почитать дали о мероприятии Днепропетровском.
пока подробно почитали только тему про конкурсы-выручалки - безреквизитные. спасибо за идеи.   
не раз наталкивались на сообщения о том, что у вас принято представятся, вот и представляемся.
первую свадьбу провели для знакомых бесплатно. потом за символические деньги вторую... где встретили хороших фотографов. им понравилась моя работа (начинал Артём работать, Таня попозже подключилась), и они дали телефон... оптимистки 17. и понеслось.

----------


## Курица

> Мы  - муж и жена. Артём и Таня.


Оч приятно.Я - тоже *Таня*. А сын у меня -*Артем*.Так что, ТЕЗКИ, приветик!!!!!:wink:

----------


## Порубовы

*Курица*, приветик! вы - наш любимый герой форума. больше всего хохотали с конкурса "курица лапой"

----------


## Анжелла

> Здравствуйте  
> Мы - муж и жена. Артём и Таня.


Очень приятно, что к нам идут семьми.:biggrin: Артем и Татьяна, проходите, не стесняйтесь. :Oj:  Наши половинки тоже потихоньку подсаживаются.
Я часто проходя мимо Саши вижу, что он читает тут. Так что все будем тут зависать.

----------


## optimistka17

> Так что все будем тут зависать


 Добавлю, что у *Порубовых* есть собственный Форум. Там они и живут-поживают,добрую славу наживают...

----------


## Сильва

*Порубовы*,
 Приветик! Палатку на Песчаное готовьте, там поближе познакомимся (тема "Тамадея-2009"). 


> Добавлю, что у Порубовых есть собственный Форум. Там они и живут-поживают,добрую славу наживают...


Ничего себе размах! Ребята, поделитесь, как удаётся народ затянуть в обсуждение.

----------


## Порубовы

1. уже нет своего форума. не потянули администрирование. продали. и форум переехал.
2. форум был не для ведущих, а для невест. а у них всегда много вопросов.

----------


## Гвиола

А я была на сайте Порубовых.Отличный форум для невест.Жаль,что его уже нет...
Вливайтесь,ребята!

----------


## Вятушка

Здравствуйте все все!!!!!:smile: Зашла на ваш форум буквально на 10 минут, хотела найти какое-то поздравление и вот уже целую неделю не могу отсюда  выбраться, не ем, не сплю, даже наверное похудела( за что отдельное спасибо:smile:) Очень очень хочу с вами дружить, обещаю быть полезной и приносить радость:smile: Мне 36 лет, обожаю проводить праздники и вообще люблю всё что связано с ними! Благодаря всем вам, на свадьбах стала чувствовать себя просто звездой, и сейчас надо лечиться от звёздной болезни:smile: Надеюсь на вашу поддержку!!!!!

----------


## Сильва

*Вятушка*,
 Привет-привет! Здесь лечат очень просто: читаешь и понимаешь, что ты - звезда, но о-очень маленького калибра,  :biggrin: потому что рядом - столько светил! И светло будет в мире, если даже ты погаснешь. Вот такая хвилософия...
Вливайся! :flower:  И имячко в подписи поставь, чтоб знали как звать-величать...

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Звезди всегда!!  Звезди везде!!!!  Но только не на
ФОРУМЕ!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: 
Вливайся в этот чудный мир!!!!!:smile:

----------


## Kley

> *Kley*,
> 
> 
> "То ли еще будет, ой-ёй-ёй!" :smile:
> 
> Лена, скоро о плохом настроении ты забудешь вовсе. Здесь царит позитив, талант и отзывчивость!
> 
> Успехов тебе!!! И почаще заглядывай в тему ПОЗИТИВ.... (она находится в БЕСЕДКЕ), там, просто, отдыхаешь душой.


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 


Прямо сейчас и загляну!!!

----------


## Озорная

*Вятушка*,

Рада приветствовать тебя!  :flower: 

Располагайся поудобнее, ты попала....., прощай покой и сон...,теперь даже "именем революции" отсюда не сможешь уйти...  :Vah: :biggrin:

Приятного тебе общения!  :Aga:

----------


## Курица

*ВЯТУШКА*,
ой, какой ник ...ласково-мягкий...
Проходи, гостем будешь! Рада. что тебе у нас комфортно! :flower:

----------


## Касатик

> и сейчас надо лечиться от звёздной болезни


Вот ЭТО обязательно сделают!!!))))Сразу и не заметишь!!! Здесь такие доктора! Ото всего вылечат!!!

----------


## naatta

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Вятушка 
> и сейчас надо лечиться от звёздной болезни
> 
> Вот ЭТО обязательно сделают!!!))))Сразу и не заметишь!!! Здесь такие доктора! Ото всего вылечат!!!


Звучит как угроза!!! Старожилам читать неприятно!!! А что говорить о новичках????


Дорогие новички, не обращайте внимания!!! У нас вам будет ХОРОШО, КОМФОРТНО, а самое главное - ИНТЕРЕСНО!!!
Добро пожаловать!!! :Aga:

----------


## Вятушка

И снова здравствуйте!!!! :smile:Спасибо , что приняли меня в свою обалденную компанию, обещаю быть полезной и приятной в общении, звездиться не буду, не буду, это я типа пошутила так:smile: Зовут меня Вита, сегодня я стала мамочкой , только 17 лет назад, так что сегодня у нас в доме праздник и буду с вашей помощью делать его ярким и незабываемым! Всем вам удачи и всего наилучшего :flower:

----------


## Курица

> Зовут меня Вита, сегодня я стала мамочкой , только 17 лет назад, так что сегодня у нас в доме праздник


Вита!
Поздравляем Вас с рождением дочки! Желаем, чтобы она была столь же мила и прекрасна, как и ее мама. Пусть в обозримом уже будущем она всегда находится в центре внимания, пусть в ее жизни не будет никаких проблем и забот. Желаем, чтобы у мамы и дочки никогда не было разногласий, чтобы вы всегда понимали друг друга с полуслова и стали лучшими подругами! Счастья вам и исполнения всех желаний!

----------


## Вятушка

Здравствуете, Курица ( очень бы хотелось узнать ваше имя) Как приятно, что вы меня поздравили самой первой:smile: Только у меня не дочка, а сыночек, но он тоже милый и прекрасный:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуете, Курица ( очень бы хотелось узнать ваше имя)


Вита, я Вам написала в *Личный кабинет*(это в правом верхнем углу-нажмите на Личные сообщения)

----------


## Вятушка

Какая же вы, Танечка, приятная женщина, одно удовольствие общаться!!! Я по тихоньку тут разбираюсь, скоро фотку свою на аватар выложу( похудею только ещё немного, а то не входит:smile:)

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Подскажите мне блондинке, как отправлять личные сообщения? А то я сама буду до ночи разбираться

----------


## Юрий Борисович

*Вятушка*,
 На аваторке справа от ника есь маленький треугольник нажмина него!!!

----------


## Курица

> Подскажите мне блондинке, как отправлять личные сообщения? А то я сама буду до ночи разбираться


ДЛЯ ВИТЫ и всех новичков!
Чтобы не "изобретать велосипед" и не тратить много времени ДАРОМ!Начинайте свой путь с посещения ВОТ ЭТОГО КАБИНЕТА:
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=105028
*Там - квинэссенция ТОГО, чего Хочется знать Новичку, но, в силу неопытности, СТЫДНО спросить...*

Не парьтесь, спросили ДО ВАС, старожилы собрали в одно место, и...ссылку на это чудо-место я выставила чуть выше.Щелкайте по ней - читайте. опируйте себе в "поминальник" и делайте. как мы!

----------


## optimistka17

> Здравствуете, Курица ( очень бы хотелось узнать ваше имя)





> ТАТЬЯНА


 Все ведь уже было написано до того, как...
 А вот , чтобы не напрягаться и не запоминать...



> Зовут меня Вита


,советую зайти в Мой кабинет И в Профиле поставить это свое чудесное имя *ВИТА*

----------


## мама Чели

Всем привет! Наконец-то до меня дошло, что это "кто мы". На сайте недельки две гуляю, знакомлюсь, как говорится, методом тыка.Ну немного о себе: зовут меня Наталья, живу в Карелии, в славном городе Кондопога. У меня трое сыновей, ну и конечно муж. Тамадой работаю лет эдак пять, образования никакого, можно сказать самоучка. Как и все восхищаюсь вашим сайтом, атмосфера, то что надо и поддержат, и помогут, и подскажут. Так что принимайте, пожалуйста в свои ряды.

----------


## Курица

> Так что принимайте, пожалуйста в свои ряды.


Считайте, пожалуйста. себя принятой, *мама Чели*!

----------


## Юрий Борисович

А можно вас назывть просто Мамой!!!????   Без Чели!!!!

Шутка!!!  Присаживайтесь поудобнее и вникайте в прцесс!!!:redface:   Самое главное не забудте прочитать правила общеня на форуме!!! А то можете попасть в просак!!!!!:smile::smile::smile:

----------


## Касатик

> меня Наталья, живу в Карелии


Привет, тезка, да почти землячка!!! Я тоже самоучка, так что не переживай, ты не одна!!! Располагайся, здесь очень уютно и весело!!!

----------


## Антони-ДА

Здравствуйте все жители этого замечательного,удивительного,неповторимого...и т.д..
форума.Наконец то я немного освоилась и с помощью Ваших подсказок и советов..методом проб и тыка..пишу куда надо вначале.Я Антони-ДА с Херсона.Работаю тамадой около семи лет...это моё любимоё занятие..к которому я пришла совершенно случайно и которое из хобби стало основным.В школьные годы занималась в ТЮЗЕ при дворце пионеров,при этом имела -фифекты фечи-которые с помощью нашего руководителя и зубрежки скороговорок успешно исправила,что и доказывает моя работа.Мне так нравится этот форум и вообще всё что я знала до него..убеждает меня только в одном-Я НИЧЕГО НЕ ЗНАЛА.а так хочется учиться,и общаться с теми кто знает вкус нашего пота!Здоровья всем,а ещё лучше-Бизнеса и секса(что в переводе с англ)Успехов в работе и счастья в личной жизни.
с УВ.я

----------


## Анжелла

> -Бизнеса и секса


Ой, спасибо! Ну такое пожелание хорошее. :flower:  
Добро пожаловать к нам Антони-Да с Херсона. Надеюсь тебе понравится. Правда мы иногда кусаемся, но и отходим быстро. Так что вливайся. :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> Правда мы иногда кусаемся, но и отходим быстро.


"Собака бывает кусачей
Только от жизни собачей..
Только от жизни, от жизни собачей
Собака бывает кусачей..."
_:wink::biggrin:_

----------


## Касатик

> Антони-ДА с Херсона.


Добро пожаловать! Антони-ДА с Херсона! Приятно познакомиться!!! Имя - редкое, запоминающееся, город - звонкий, а про НИК я иговорить не буду!!! Желаю приятного и полезного общения на страницах Форума!!! :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> а про НИК я иговорить не буду!!!


 Не знаю кому как, а мне такой ник совсем не нравится...Какой-то слащаво-унизительный...

----------


## мама Чели

Спасибо всем огромное  за поддержку, буду плавать по волнам форума, чем смогу помогу, а таже буду ждать вашей помощи если что.

----------


## Касатик

> Какой-то слащаво-унизительный...


Созвучный с территориальной принадлежностью.........на вкус и цвет....на Украине, наверное несколько не так воспринимается, в смысле лингвистики, или как правильней выразиться!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*Тамандушечка*,
 А расскажи (на "Ты" можно?), пожалуйста, Антони-Да, об истории происхождения твоего Ника!

----------


## мама Чели

Люди, помогите, объясните как писать в личку.

----------


## optimistka17

> Люди, помогите, объясните как писать в личку.


 Хочешь отправить человеку* личное сообщение*? Нажимай на треугольник рядом с его ником Выскочит табличка. Находишь строку -*ОТПРАВИТЬ ЛИЧНОЕ СООБЩЕНИЕ.* Выскочит поле Обязательно сверху напиши тему личного сообщения(иначе оно не уйдет) Написала текст и внизу- жмешь на -*отправить*
 Всё...

----------


## Антони-ДА

> Правда мы иногда кусаемся,


Спасибо за предупреждение.Что дальше и подтвердилось.




> Не знаю кому как, а мне такой ник совсем не нравится...Какой-то слащаво-унизительный...


Спасибо землячка за ОПТИМИСТИЧНЫЙ прием!!!



> "Собака бывает кусачей
> Только от жизни собачей..
> Только от жизни, от жизни собачей
> Собака бывает кусачей..."


*Добавлено через 20 минут*



> А расскажи (на "Ты" можно?), пожалуйста, Антони-Да, об истории происхождения твоего Ника!


Конечно на ты(нужно).Спасибо Наталия!
А происхождение Ника произошло от состояния моей души и характера.
Душа компании(не кусаюсь),но вижу надо начинать.....что ли?

----------


## naatta

> Душа компании(не кусаюсь),но вижу надо начинать.....что ли?


Антонида, не надо кусаться!!!
У тебя такое прекрасное редкое имя, что прямо его и можно было использовать вместо НИКа.
Девчонок наших смутила буква Н в середине твоего НИКа теперешнего.
Просто где-то с год назад мы обсуждали этот момент, когда становится неприятно, когда гости к тебе так обращаются!!! ТамаНда.
А тут ты САМА ДОБРОВОЛЬНО так себя назвала!!!:eek:
По меньшей мере это вызвало недоумение!!!
А как красиво, дОбро и ласково звучит слово Тамадушечка, без буквы Н в середине!!!
Вот и все кусачество в отношении тебя!!!
Проходи, располагайся, присоединяйся к нашей компании!!! :Aga:

----------


## Озорная

*мама Чели*,
*Тамандушечка*,

Привет! Привет! Рада знакомству!  :flower:

----------


## Антони-ДА

> А как красиво, дОбро и ласково звучит слово Тамадушечка, без буквы Н в середине!


Ой большое спасибо за тебе за совет..чесно говоря я сама очень обижаюсь слыша как и каждая из нас такое обращение от гостей..но как то не догадалась убрать эту букву.Принимаю к сведению и действию...НО КАК ЖЕ ЕЁ ТЕПЕРЬ УБРАТЬ?ищу заменить ник не понимаю?чайник без крышки...

----------


## orsia

*Тамандушечка*, эт тебе к Николаю.. в самый "верхний" раздел. Оставляешь там просьбу о смене ника (насколько мне известно), а точнее вот сюда http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=84331

----------


## мама Чели

> Хочешь отправить человеку* личное сообщение*? Нажимай на треугольник рядом с его ником Выскочит табличка. Находишь строку -*ОТПРАВИТЬ ЛИЧНОЕ СООБЩЕНИЕ.* Выскочит поле Обязательно сверху напиши тему личного сообщения(иначе оно не уйдет) Написала текст и внизу- жмешь на -*отправить*
>  Всё...


Люда, пробовала, но там только создать сообщение, а не отправить.

----------


## naatta

> там только создать сообщение, а не отправить.


Это оно и есть!!!
Прежде, чем отправить, надо его создать!!!
Ну, а потом отправить!! Внизу кнопочка будет!!!

----------


## вокся

> Ну, а потом отправить!! Внизу кнопочка будет!!!


ДА?!!!!! Ёлки... Не видела.... :eek:Как же я их умудряюсь отправлять? kuku Пошла в Кабинет...:eek:

----------


## вокся

уходит сообщение после кнопочки "создать"...:eek: Или мне уже пора спать? Я - великий тормоз?kuku

----------


## Антони-ДА

> эт тебе к Николаю.. в


Спасибо огромное...написала заменить на имя.Я ведь не знала о таких обсуждениях по поводу такого обращения к нам.Ведь только здесь я нашла впервые близких по разуму и духу.К сожалению интернет мне знаком всего пару месяцев и спасибо всемирной сети,что я нашла ВАС!!! :Ok: Вы лучшие!!

----------


## Озорная

*мама Чели*,



> Люда, пробовала, но там только создать сообщение, а не отправить.


Наташа, так тебе и надо сначала создать сообщение, а потом отправить.

Жми в треугольничке на "Создать...", появится новое окно. Там пишешь свой текст. ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО заполни строку "Заголовок" (любое слово: привет, спасибо, 1.., какое хочешь). После этого внизу окна со своим текстом найди строчку "Отправить сообщение". Жми... и все будет ОК.

Удачи тебе в освоении сих премудростей! :Aga:  Главное, не робей!  :flower: 

Сама совсем недавно была в твоем положении. :biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> Сама совсем недавно была *в* *положении*


Наааташа, ты недавно была ...в положении???:rolleyes::biggrin:
http://www.myjulia.ru/data/cache/200...40thumb500.jpg

----------


## мама Чели

> уходит сообщение после кнопочки "создать"...:eek: Или мне уже пора спать? Я - великий тормоз?kuku


Я тоже тормоз! Ну не вижу я кнопочки! Буду слать всем подряд, если что отзовитесь.

----------


## кицюньчик

Всем большущий привет. Меня зовут Наташа, я с Украины-Закарпатье. Очень рада, что нашла этот форум (искала что-то для свадьбы сестры), ее свадьба для меня как в первый раз в первый клас. Сестре понравилось и я решила этим заняться.Всем вам спасибо- очень много материла, правда  надо много переводить на украинский, а так все OK!     natkev@mail.ru

----------


## Сильва

*кицюньчик*,
 Привет!!! Поищи, есть несколько тем на украинском языке -  по свадьбам, и по детским.... :flower:

----------


## мама Чели

Всем огромное спасибо! Я научилась! Ура!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tekira

Всем привет, меня зовут Ирина. Мне 28 лет, провожу праздники для детворы: для своих, детей друзей и иногда подрабатываю. За плечами - режиссерско-театральное отделения кулька. Но как-то всегда считала, что активное проявление себя - это не мое. Но родилась дочка, хотелась сделать что-то необычное, и теперь мне очень нравится быть аниматором, хочу заниматься этим делом.

----------


## manja

*tekira*,
 привет...
рада познакомиться с тобой.... Я не очень часто захожу сюда в тему... А наверное надо бы почаще... Приятно видеть новые лица....
Удачи тебе....и много много новых друзей, которых сдесь обязательно найдешь...
Я скоро год на форуме.... 20 июня буду праздновать... И это действительно праздник поверь мне... Потому что без форума не представляю...я позхнакомилась здесь с столькими талантлитвыми людьми, добрыми, готовыми прийти на помощь....
Удачи тебе....

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> Душа компании(не кусаюсь),но вижу надо начинать.....что ли?


Не обижайся, слышишь? Иногда девчонки напишут, а смайлики не поставят, вот новенькие и не понимают юмора...Просто те, кто давно на форуме знают предисторию этих кусачепк и потому прочитав такое только улыбнутся, что ты тоже делай...
А по поводу ника твоего... должно нравиться на мой взгляд прежде всего тебе... И вижу что тебе нравится.... Так что...все плохие эмоции выбрось... Как у нас ведущих прежде чем к людям выйти делать надо.... И вперед....Голову прямо.... спинку тоже....два раза прокашляться ....и Доброго дня всем вам, форумчане...
Действительно, пусть он будет добрым, во первых потому что весна за окном, во вторых что нам здесь и дальше жить в этом доме форуме....Так что добро пожаловать....

----------


## кицюньчик

> *кицюньчик*,
>  Привет!!! Поищи, есть несколько тем на украинском языке -  по свадьбам, и по детским....


Я смотрю, только там всего столько.........:: :Aga:

----------


## Озорная

*Курица*,



> Наааташа, ты недавно была ...в положении???
> http://www.myjulia.ru/data/cache/200...40thumb500.jpg


Аха, только внутри...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

*Сама, ведь, писала :*



> просто какой-то "Ребенок...", а не типичный форумчанин!
> ... проходи, я подвинусь! У нас теплоооооооооооооооо!!!!


 :tongue:

----------


## Порубовы

> А я была на сайте Порубовых.Отличный форум для невест.Жаль,что его уже нет...


спасибо на добром слове. форум есть. но он уже не наш. мы там продолжаем общаться. но уже не админы и даже не модеры. 
огромное почтение всем, кто тащит на себе  такой нелёгкий груз.
Юлия Андреева, привет и тут :)
 и всем привет и спасибо за тёплый приём ;)

----------


## Антони-ДА

> Не обижайся, слышишь? Иногда девчонки напишут, а смайлики не поставят, вот новенькие и не понимают юмора...Просто те, кто давно на форуме знают предисторию этих кусачепк и потому прочитав такое только улыбнутся, что ты тоже делай...
> А по поводу ника твоего... должно нравиться на мой взгляд прежде всего тебе... И вижу что тебе нравится.... Так что...все плохие эмоции выбрось... Как у нас ведущих прежде чем к людям выйти делать надо.... И вперед....Голову прямо.... спинку тоже....два раза прокашляться ....и Доброго дня всем вам, форумчане...
> Действительно, пусть он будет добрым, во первых потому что весна за окном, во вторых что нам здесь и дальше жить в этом доме форуме....Так что добро пожаловать....
> __________________


Большое спасибо за одобряющие слова..а форум очень классный и имоции от него самые лучшие.Всем добра и здоровья.

----------


## ElenaS

Хочется поподробней раскрыться перед коллегами, а потому, думаю настало время здесь написать, наконец, про то, что связывало меня и В. Ульянова, более известного как Ленин. 


Часть первая 
Ну в общем, началось это у нас еще в садике. На стене висел его не самый удачный юзерпик в рамочке. Ну он так оттуда на нас смотрел, что нам даже шалить было как-то неловко и мы шалили, но так, чтоб было не видно. А когда не шалили,а правильно отвечали на вопросы воспитателей, то с гордостью кидали взгляд на портрет Ильича, мол "Видал?!" В общем, он у нас был в авторитетах, аха 

Когда еще, будучи в малышовке, мы спрашивали а чей это сопсна юзерпик-та? воспитательница смотрела нас в изумлении мол:"Киса, ты из какого города?" и говорила.."Да это же бубль-гум!" блиин..не так говорила... А! "Да это же Сам!" и тыкала многозначительно мальцем в небо. Мы тогда были народом политически неподкованным и ее "Сааам!" конечно наши молодые умы впечатляло, но ясности в суть проблемы не вносило и мы ее умоляли про "имя, сестра, имя!" Ну, она сжалилась и сказала важно" Дедушка Ленин". 

Я в группе была единственной Леной и подумала..Хм.. странно,у меня вроде другой дедушка.. Но разве всех родственников упомнишь? тем более, когда тебе предлагают такого по всем раскладом авторитетного дедушку, надо соглашаться, не задумываясь ))) 

ну в общем, я смирилась, что это был мой дедушка, ага. С этим осознанием уникальности и соц. защищенности прожила какое-то время. Ну класса до первого ) 

Часть вторая 

А еще, я когда была маленькая, все время с нетерпением ждала свой день рождения очередной и как только наступала весна, начинала терроризировать родителей на предмет "Ну скоро?" "А как скоро?" "Ну долго еще?" А они всегда так чинно и размерянно мне отвечали что мол ацтань, ни да тибя сейчас ... неее, не так... Ну типа :" Скоро, скоро, достала уже".. Нее, снова не так.. "Ну сначала у Ленина, а потом у тебя".. да, да, именно так и говорили. 

ну вот я тогда усвоила эту связку Ленин-Я, и стала играть в хорошую политически грамотную девочку, идущую верным путём, и спрашивать стала "А скоро ли у нашего Вождя день рождения?" Родители радовались, хлопали в ладоши и утешительно гладили меня по большому белому банту. 

Иногда, если  я была девочкой плохой, то у Ленина день рождения наступал,а  у меня как-то нет ))))

Сейчас пойду в мою тему про другого дедушку писать. Настоящего

----------


## naatta

*ElenaS*,
 Ленуська!!!
Ты сейчас написала про дедушку Ленина, как очень сознательная и грамотная последовательница коммунизма тех дней!!! :Ok: :biggrin:
Дело в том, что я в детстве была еще сознательнее тебя в этом отношении!!! :Aga: 
Помнится мне, что будучи в первом классе, как-то пошли мы с подружкой гулять. Идем по улице и разглагольствуем:
Подружка говорит - самое первое и самое главное слово для любого человека - это МАМА!!!
На что я ей отвечаю - ты что, с ума сошла?????!!!!!!:eek:
Самое первое и самое главное слово для любого человека - это ЛЕНИН!!!!!!:confused:

Вот такая я в детстве была идейная!!!!!:biggrin:

Да и сейчас это чувствуется!!! Марья подтвердит!!!!!   гы-гы-гы!!!!

----------


## ElenaS

> *ElenaS*,
>  Ленуська!!!
> Ты сейчас написала про дедушку Ленина, как очень сознательная и грамотная последовательница коммунизма тех дней!!!:biggrin:


Наташ, я однажды даже чуть в партию коммунистическую не вступила от нечего делать, но меня не взяли ))) сказали, что маленькая и вообще без паспорта
А в школе я зато была членом совета дружины. В пионеры принимала )))

----------


## Порубовы

а я (Артём) вечно на 1 сентября галстук забывал )))))

----------


## ElenaS

> а я (Артём) вечно на 1 сентября галстук забывал )))))



Зато сейчас на аватаре в галстуке )))) Хоть и в другом, но тоже красном ))
Мо-ло-дец!

А я свое относила, теперь без галстука хожу. Так, замотаю бусы кольцом вокруг шеи и иду важно.

*Добавлено через 41 секунду*
Блин, на аватаре бабочка )))))
Все, мне пора спать )))))))))))

----------


## Порубовы

> Блин, на аватаре бабочка )))))


  
зато красная )))))

----------


## мама Чели

А меня вообще в последний , как сказать правильно, прием ,наверное, приняли. Знаете как было обидно, как я рыдала.:frown:

----------


## ElenaS

> А меня вообще в последний , как сказать правильно, прием ,наверное, приняли. Знаете как было обидно, как я рыдала.:frown:



А у меня прием ассоциируется с пончиками. Повезли мы как-то группу пионеров в музей, чтобы на историческом фоне совершить над ними исторический акт. Окно в музее было открыто, и в открытое окно нахально вползал аромат пончиков, возможно,  в сахарной пудре даже. И мыслей про Ленина, про историю и про важность момента было как-то непорядочно мало.

А ты рыдала, рыдала, зато вот какая хорошая выросла!

----------


## Dimona

Всех приветствую.  Меня зовут Лилия (Лиля). Тамадю потихонечку в г. Энергодаре Запорожской области.(Украина). Так же работаю на Атомной электрической станции инженером по организации обучения, так что организация у меня в крови. Решила вести праздники после нескольких неприятных моментов на детских днях рождениях у моей дочки. сначала вела сама для своих, а потом как-то засосало.
Хоть городок маленький ведущих у нас много, и все очень даже ничего, поэтому захотелось выделиться , запомниться своим подопечным, ваш форум в этом очень помогает, спасибо.

----------


## Порубовы

*Dimona*,

----------


## мама Чели

Привет Лилия! Присоединяйся здесь очень тепло.

Лилии.
Имен на свете видимо-невидимо,
И все несут любовь и красоту,
Но бесподобно по звучанью «Лилия»,
Прекрасно, словно сакура в цвету.
Летишь по жизни птицей белокрылою,
А имя этой птице – доброта.
И оттого обыденность унылая
Уходит прочь, а впереди – мечта!

----------


## Озорная

*Dimona*,

Лиля, привет! Добро пожаловать!!! Молодец, что представилась, а то, я смотрю ты зарегилась давно.

----------


## Dimona

Всем привет, спасибо за тепленький прием!

----------


## Юлия Андреева

*Порубовы*, здравствуйте!!! Ну как же ж я вас давно не видела. Рада встрече!

*Добавлено через 59 секунд*
*Dimona*, привет! Добро пожаловать! Мне здесь хорошо))), надеюсь тебе тоже понравится...

----------


## Ильич

*Dimona*,
 Землячке привет!

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Дублирую. В первый раз ничего не получилось. Я как слепой котенок. 
Доброго времени суток, мои талантливые коллеги!  Очень рада, что набрела на этот сайт. Удивительная доброжелательность, желание помочь и научить! Спасибо вам за позитив.
Я на сайте уже несколько дней. Домашние с удивлением смотрят на мать, сидящую с квадратными глазами у компа.Пока присматриваюсь и адаптируюсь. Позже буду выкладывать свои материалы, если таковых здесь не найду.
О себе.
Меня зовут Анна . Мне 41 год. Замужем. 2 дочки: 22 и 7 лет.
Высшие психологические образования(2) очень помогают в работе. Не спрашивайте , почему  и как стала ведущей - у меня нет ответа. Знаю только, что мы с вами- самые счастливые люди. Наша профессия- самая благодарная. У нас есть возможность нести радость, любовь и веселье людям . А взамен - их признательность и нескрываемая симпатия.Тьфу-тьфу, чтоб не сглазить.
Для своей работы многое делаю сама: реквизит, костюмы, даже ростовые куклы научилась шить. Хочу быть полезной вам, мои дорогие. Только пока не разобралась, куда и как выкладывать материалы. Помогайте!

----------


## maxim4ik77

*myworld7*,
 Принять тебя в нашу команду?
Ну, конечно, ПРИНЯТЬ!!!
Вот ведь человек, до всего доходила сама и все начинала сама.
Я в команде работаю, моя напарница, знают её по Тамадее-2008, Елена, тож психолог - спасает часто и меня и разные ситуации на свадьбе разруливает.

----------


## Курица

*myworld7*,
Милости просим!
 Насколько я помню, архангелогородцев (правильно назвала жителей Вашего города???:smile:) у нас еще не было.
С удовольствием будем общаться, не только делиться и "ВЫкладывать", а просто- общаться "за жизнь" нашу нелегкую, жизнь ведущиХ, в которой разберется только тот, кто с нами одной крови. Не так ли???

----------


## Марья

> Дело в том, что я в детстве была еще сознательнее тебя в этом отношении!!!


ой, деффки, самый сознательный - это мой сын.... В 6 лет его свозили в гости к родственникам в Омск. Приехавши оттуда, дернул меня нечистый повезти ребенка куда-то -не-помню-куда, но через центр города мимо памятника Ленина... И вот проезжаем на обчественном транспорте, в автобусе под нумером 30 центральную площадь и мой ребенок на весь автобус звонким голосом вопит, перстом указуя на памятник: "Мааамаааа, а в Омске Гитлер совсем другооой!!!"

----------


## Порубовы

myworld7

----------


## Юлия Андреева

*myworld7*, привет! Бум знакомы)))

----------


## maxcimum

Юля, а почему не Юльча? Так я к тебе уже привыкла ))) Наконец здесь встретились!

----------


## Юлия Андреева

Иринка  :Ok: 
Я бы и рада была как Юльча зарегистрироваться, но мне ответили, что такой ник уже существует, и все варианты моего имени тоже, поэтому пришлось имя с фамилией писать:biggrin:

:wink:Кстати, ничто не мешает обращаться ко мне, как к Юльче  :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## maxcimum

Договорились, Юльча! :Pivo:

----------


## Порубовы

Юльча, а чего не как Andri ?
и раз ты не заметила, то ещё раз - ПРИВЕТ!!!!

----------


## Озорная

*myworld7*,

Аня, привет! Добро пожаловать!

----------


## Юлия Андреева

*Порубовы*, ну как же я могла вас не заметить? Заметила и ответила, правда на предыдущей странице )))))

Andri - мой ник на случай, когда нужно быстро зарегистрироваться, 99%, что такого ника на большинстве форумов нет

----------


## Порубовы

не заметили

----------


## Dimona

Ильич,
 Взаимно! :Aga:

----------


## vedamirra

*Всем привет*:smile:! 

Меня зовут Елена. На форуме я уже давно, но вот в Кто Мы впервые! Созрела:biggrin:! 
С самого детства обожаю создавать праздники! Сначала это было для родных, а потом любимое занятие переросло в любимое дело и смысл жизни kuku !  

Живу и творю в Белгороде. Сама родом из Харькова. За плечами Харьковский институт искусств им.Котляровского, по професии актриса. Переехав в 2000 году в Белгородскую область создала свой театр, где на протяжении 8 лет была худруком, режиссером, хореографом, сценаристом :Aga:  И здесь же впервые провела свою первую свадьбу, это лет 6 назад, может чуть больше! И с тех пор осознала свое призвание! 
Вот так вот коротко, честно говоря, не появлялась тут, поскольку не совсем представляла, что написать о себе. Но зато явно представляю что написать о здешних форумских жителях. Талантливые, яркие и *замечательные* люди! И я очень рада, что открыла для себя этот праздничный и волшебный мир. Я и о професии и о форуме :Ok:

----------


## Сильва

*vedamirra*,
 Привет-привет!!!Ну ёлки-палки, как тесен мир!!! Тот же институт, правда, малость пораньше, оркестровый фак-т... Актриса и музыкант - на форуме ведущих встретились!:biggrin: Надеюсь на следующей Харьковской встрече познакомиться в реале!
Присоединяйся, осваивайся, будем рады!  :flower:

----------


## vedamirra

> *vedamirra*,
>  Привет-привет!!!Ну ёлки-палки, как тесен мир!!! Тот же институт, правда, малость пораньше, оркестровый фак-т... Актриса и музыкант - на форуме ведущих встретились!:biggrin: Надеюсь на следующей Харьковской встрече познакомиться в реале!
> Присоединяйся, осваивайся, будем рады!


Спасибо, Светочка :flower: . Я вообще то не публичный человек, а тут прямо-таки настоящая тусовка, я смотрю:biggrin:. Ну буду адаптироваться :Aga: . А ты в Консерватории, я так понимаю, училась? Ну а я на Чернышевского :Pivo:

----------


## lyoka.l

Привет всем, я давно на форуме как читатель, но не давно как коллега (надеюсь).
Елена я, 29 лет, в "профессии" можно сказать с пеленок, но до совершенства еще топать и топать, поэтому от форума просто без ума.Образование мое (музыкально -педагогическое-психологическое) мне во многом помогает, а главный помощник - это мой муж-диджей и художественный вдохновитель.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
пожалуйста, подскажите как закачать свое фото?

----------


## Курица

*lyoka.l*,
привет! :smile:



> пожалуйста, подскажите как закачать свое фото?


НАЧНИ с посещения *этих* темок, там-ответы на те типичные вопросы, которые(ВОТ УДИВИТЕЛЬНО!) приходят в голову ПОЧТИ всем новичкам! :Aga: 
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=105028
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=43459

----------


## Озорная

*vedamirra*,
*lyoka.l*,

Новичкам - привет!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/56764m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## buscha

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане!!! Меня зовут Оксана, мне 34 года, я работаю стоматологом и никакого отношения к вашему мастерству не имею, к сожалению, но мне всё на вашем форуме нравится, иногда так и хочется перевоплотиться.... Я сама организовываю праздничные вечера и посиделки в нашем небольшом коллективе по собственной инициативе, так что можно сказать, что вы все являетесь моими наставниками в данной области! Я только учусь!
Спасибо всем огромное за шикарные идеи!!!

----------


## Порубовы

*buscha*,
 добро пожаловать! 
а какие игры больше всего любят стоматологи? из личного опыта?

----------


## buscha

Спасибо!!!!! По моему опыту - любые, все проходили весело и дружно, никто никогда не отказывался играть, всё новое воспринимают на "ура", поэтому стараюсь никогда не повторяться, я всё время в поиске, так и к вам на сайт забрела, тут я просто обалдела в хорошем смысле этого слова - столько идей, песен-переделок, я никогда и не думала, что столько всего можно придумать. Так что благодаря вашему форуму, думаю наши вечера теперь будут проходить ещё веселее и интереснее. ВСЕМ ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ОТ НАШЕГО СТОМАТОЛОГИЧЕСКОГО ОТДЕЛЕНИЯ!!!! :flower:  :Oj:

----------


## Озорная

*buscha*,

Оксана, привет!  :flower: 
Спасибо за материалы, которые выкладывешь в теме "В гостях у медиков".  :Ok: 

Так деражать!!! Давай совершенствоваться вместе и учиться у наших профи! :smile:

----------


## buscha

Спасибо! Я стараюсь! Думаю, что другим тоже что-нибудь пригодится! Если что не так, не судите строго, я ведь только учусь!!! :Vah:

----------


## Озорная

*buscha*,

Оксана, а ты не робей, все мы тут учимся....:smile:

----------


## OvLeMaSe

Здравствуйте! Вот и я, прочитав многие сообщения, решила написать о себе. Зовут меня Марина, а называют и Марыся, и Марушка, и Никалашка(ребята в школе). Работаю педагогом-организатором в школе, в посёлке Куйбышево Запорожской области.
По своей натуре я очень весёлый человек, не люблю сдаваться, всегда даже из самой трудной ситуации нахожу выход. Моё кредо-" Хочешь-действуй! Не можешь -не лезь!!! И вся моя жизнь, это просто безумная карусель. Я занимаюсь туризмом(подготовкой детей к туристическим слётам, изучение маршрутов и тур.техники) кроме того играю в настольный тенис, ежегодно принимаю участие в соревнованиях, но главная моё призвание -это отдавать себя людям. Начинала песнями на концертах, до той поры пока один знакомый музыкант попросил меня помочь попеть ему на одной свадьбе. Одним мероприятием это не закончилось, потом пошли юбилеи, встречи и всё теже свадьбы. исходя из того что я организатор, решила попробовать себя в роли ведущей, и поняла что без этого уже не могу,и вот уже почти на протяжении 5ти лет-личной жизни никакой.Работа работа и работа. И за эти годы я умудрилась быть не только ведущей а взять на себя и музыкальное сопровождение мероприятий. Значит купила себе удобную аппаратуру, месяцами сидела в интеренете в поисках нужного репертуара и булькнула с головой в "водоворот веселухи". Вобщем работаю одна, хотя и очень тяжело, конечно вечерние платья пришлось отложить в шкаф, и подобрать новый гардероб , поскольку приходиться петь мужские песни. Может кто-то и удивится, но это так, и тьфу-тьфу-тьфу заказы есть, и я увереннна будут. У меня своеобразный способ ведения мероприятий, придумываю свои конкурсы,соответсвенно с подходящей озвучкой пишу стихи для винновников торжества, и т.д.
 Вобщем что себя хвалить??? Если надо обо мне другие скажут:))

----------


## Сильва

*OvLeMaSe*,
 Привет-привет! Что долго молчала? Марин, имя в подпись напиши, чтоб запомнилось.

----------


## Озорная

*OvLeMaSe,*
http://gifzona.ru/i/privet/54.gif

----------


## Порубовы

*OvLeMaSe*,
самой и  вести   за музыку отвечать - это наверное безумно трудно - браво.

но вот расстраивает, что личной жизни никакой :( 
с этим надо бороться. подискивать музыканта что ли :)

----------


## optimistka17

> Работаю педагогом-организатором в школе, в посёлке Куйбышево Запорожской области.


 А в Запорожье часто работаешь? Бывают работы на выезде?
 Советую познакомиться поближе с Ильичем и Феей хорошего настроения...

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> но вот расстраивает, что личной жизни никакой :( 
> с этим надо бороться. подискивать музыканта что ли :)


Я за музыканта(холостого) сойду???????:biggrin:

----------


## OvLeMaSe

Доброе время суток!!! 




> Я за музыканта(холостого) сойду???????:biggrin:


 :Oj:  А музыкант разве холостым бывает??? Он холостой только так, на вечерок :wink:. 

А на выезде бываю редко, пару раз в Бердянске была, затем в Донецке, но тут работы хватает, у нас хоть посёлок и не большой и кроме меня есть ещё ребята музыканты, и тамады есть, работать можно. Район хлебосольный, по сёлам как начнёшь гасать, а там только "гомця-дрыця" и до последнего выдыха. Хотя больше люблю работать в кафе- уютненько, красиво да и заказчик башляет:cool:

----------


## Tajussa

Доброй ночи, утра или дня - кому как больше нравится... :smile: Позвольте выйти из леса? Попала на форум случайно - искала информацию по проводам в армию, поисковик подбросил ваш архив... Зашла... Почитала... Пошла дальше... Другие темы... А какие Люди!!!  :Ok:   :flower:  И пропала в недрах... Вот так из работника культуры я стала геологом (как вы это называете)... Честно говоря это не первая попытка выйти на солнечный свет,но каждый раз что-то мешало, то инет вырубался(он у меня слабенький),то природные катаклизмы в виде грозы или сильного ветра оставляли пол города в полнейшей темноте (а комп,как известно,без лектричества работать не умеет :frown: ), то с работы поздно прихожу и т.д. и т.п. Да и страшновато, если честно.. И хоть успела понять, что люди здесь умные и талантливые, и к новичкам относятся благожелательно, но оказаться не ко двору как-то не очень приятственно... 
Живу в Краснотурьинске, это север Свердловской области. Работаю в маленьком Доме культуры (штат 10 человек), культоргом. Образованием похвастаться не могу, за отсутствием такового. 
А еще хочется сказать вам всем огромное спасибо! Попала я сюда в состоянии творческого кризиса... Но ваша взаимовыручка, ваша потрясающая энергетика, которой пропитаны каждое слово, ваше неиссякающее творчество вернули меня к жизни... Спасибо!

----------


## Озорная

*Tajussa*,

 Таня, 

[IMG]http://*********ru/106104m.gif[/IMG]

Добро пожаловать! И давай смелее вливайся в нашу потрясающую компанию! Читай, учись, пиши, набирайся опыта! Не стесняйся спрашивать, здесь обязательно помогут, как ты уже успела заметить. Удачи тебе!

Напиши свое имя под ником или в подписи, плз.

----------


## Курица

> Да и страшновато, если честно.. И хоть успела понять, что люди здесь умные и талантливые, и к новичкам относятся благожелательно


..ну...ты в общем и целом тенденцию уловила правильно...:wink:


> взаимовыручка, ваша потрясающая энергетика, которой пропитаны каждое слово, ваше неиссякающее творчество


вот за это- СПАСИБО!


> Позвольте выйти из леса?


...ты из лесу вышла...еще не мороз...:biggrin:
Эт я смеюсь-что с мая по июнь в геологах - эт НЕ стаааж!:biggrin:


> Добро пожаловать! И давай смелее вливайся в нашу потрясающую компанию!


ПОЛносТЬЮ присоединяюсь к Таше! :flower:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Это здорово что вы вышли из леса на прекрасную солнечную поляну!!!!! И теперь в вашем чудесном городе всегда будет хорошая погода!!!:smile:

----------


## Касатик

> Зашла... Почитала... Пошла дальше... Другие темы... А какие Люди!!!   И пропала в недрах...


У каждого первого то же самое случается!:smile:


> Вот так из работника культуры я стала геологом


:smile:Не самое худшее превращние! Здесь геологи есть годами "копают". Кому что нравится!Я спросила свою знакомую, почему, мол, не зарегистрируешься? А она на меня посмотрела удивленно :"А зачем?" -Как ЗАЧЕМ?Хоть "СПАСИБО"  сказать за идеи и материалы, да и своим поделиться, и, в конце-концов, пообщаться с такими ЧУДЕСНЫМИ, не только профессионалами своего дела, но и ЛЮДЬМИ, в первую 
очередь!...Геологоразведка ей оказалась ближе...:wink:




> но оказаться не ко двору как-то не очень приятственно...


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: Как я тебя ПОНИМАЮ!!!...Мой путь сюда был тернист и болезненен!Но...это стоило того!:rolleyes:
Добро пожаловать, Танюша, на Форум праздника!!! Очень приятно познакомиться, жаль, правда, что лица не видно, ну, да не все сразу!!!
Удачи тебе и хорошего настроения!!!

----------


## Порубовы

*Tajussa*, привет. на самом деле не всё так страшно. 
здесь всегда найдутся те, кто поможет))))) 
добро пожаловать :)

----------


## Мишкина

> Живу в Краснотурьинске, это север Свердловской области.


Привет, землячка!!! Заходи, дорогая! Все мы тут когда-то из леса!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Tajussa

Еще раз здравствуйте, зверек я ночной, поэтому только сейчас прочитала все бодрые (это не опечатка :smile: ) и добрые слова в свой адрес. СПАСИБИЩЕ за теплый прием. Пошла в кабинет, исправлять подпись... Всем всем всем удачи и творческих успехов! А самое главное чтобы ваш труд по достоинству был оценен, и не только восторженными словами...

----------


## SERGTAMADA

> Здравствуйте! Вот и я, прочитав многие сообщения, решила написать о себе. Зовут меня Марина, а называют и Марыся, и Марушка, и Никалашка(ребята в школе). Работаю педагогом-организатором в школе, в посёлке Куйбышево Запорожской области.
> По своей натуре я очень весёлый человек, не люблю сдаваться, всегда даже из самой трудной ситуации нахожу выход. Моё кредо-" Хочешь-действуй! Не можешь -не лезь!!! И вся моя жизнь, это просто безумная карусель. Я занимаюсь туризмом(подготовкой детей к туристическим слётам, изучение маршрутов и тур.техники) кроме того играю в настольный тенис, ежегодно принимаю участие в соревнованиях, но главная моё призвание -это отдавать себя людям. Начинала песнями на концертах, до той поры пока один знакомый музыкант попросил меня помочь попеть ему на одной свадьбе. Одним мероприятием это не закончилось, потом пошли юбилеи, встречи и всё теже свадьбы. исходя из того что я организатор, решила попробовать себя в роли ведущей, и поняла что без этого уже не могу,и вот уже почти на протяжении 5ти лет-личной жизни никакой.Работа работа и работа. И за эти годы я умудрилась быть не только ведущей а взять на себя и музыкальное сопровождение мероприятий. Значит купила себе удобную аппаратуру, месяцами сидела в интеренете в поисках нужного репертуара и булькнула с головой в "водоворот веселухи". Вобщем работаю одна, хотя и очень тяжело, конечно вечерние платья пришлось отложить в шкаф, и подобрать новый гардероб , поскольку приходиться петь мужские песни. Может кто-то и удивится, но это так, и тьфу-тьфу-тьфу заказы есть, и я увереннна будут. У меня своеобразный способ ведения мероприятий, придумываю свои конкурсы,соответсвенно с подходящей озвучкой пишу стихи для винновников торжества, и т.д.
> Вобщем что себя хвалить??? Если надо обо мне другие скажут:))


Здравствуй Мариночка очень рад вновь увидеть тебя на этом форуме.  :Vah: После общения с тобой в реале могу сказать что очень интересный человек с большим потенциалом для работы. Буду очень рад общаться с тобой. :flower:

----------


## OvLeMaSe

> Здравствуй Мариночка очень рад вновь увидеть тебя на этом форуме. После общения с тобой в реале могу сказать что очень интересный человек с большим потенциалом для работы. Буду очень рад общаться с тобой.


Привет Серж, спасибо за горячие объятия. Как там знаменитая Каховка? так и не получается мне добраться вновь к вам в гости. Сейчас идёт бурная подготовка к выпускному, да и месяц июнь мне прибыльно улыбнулся:wink:
Хотелось бы ещё пообщаться..."новый сезон-новые идеи". Надеюсь всё таки скоро увидимся. :Aga:

----------


## Озорная

*Tajussa*,



> Пошла в кабинет, исправлять подпись...


С первой попытки не удалось......:biggrin:
Попытайся еще разок.... :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## ГуЛенка

Здравствуйте! 
Хочется выразить огромную благодарность и своё восхищение вашим сайтом. 

Я не профессиональная ведущая, провожу только свои домашние праздники. Но учитывая, что семья у нас большая, то получается почти каждый месяц :) А здесь у вас столько нового и интересного, что думаю, праздники станут намного веселее!

Вот пообвыкну, попробую выложить что-то свое. Но, боюсь, Вас, старожилов, уже ничем не удивишь...

Хобби - видеосъёмка и монтаж. Когда сидела с дитём по уходу - подрабатывала на свадьбах немного, сейчас снимаю утренники в садике своих малышей и выпускные.

----------


## Озорная

*ГуЛенка*,

Лена, приветик! А тут не все старожилы, много и новичков, которых старожилы берут под свою опеку и пердают свое мастерство БЕДВОЗДМЕЗДНО, т.е. ДАДОМ....  :Aga: 
Давай, вливайся и учись, учись, учиииись.....:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/88240m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Порубовы

*ГуЛенка*,
 добро пожаловать :)

----------


## galchonka

Приветик всем!! 
Даже незнаю как меня назвать: на сайте почти год, но про себя отважилась написать только сейчас.. И аватар сменила с фоткой тоже тока что..
В общем, учусь у вас, уважаемые аксакалы форума во все глаза.. И в уши тоже.. Так все нравится, но вести пока не случилось.. Намечается через две недели юбилей коллеги, большую часть которого "скопировала" отсюда с форума.. (но честно переделала :smile:).. Как только окончательный вариант сложится - выложу на форум сценарий вечера целиком.. Что удивляет, так это заразительность творчества, что от Вас так фонит: уже и стихи сочинять начала, и песни... а все из-за Вас, родненьких! Здорово! В настоящее время меня это так поддерживает.. Спасибо Вам!!!! :flower:

----------


## Озорная

*galchonka*,

[IMG]http://*********ru/659702.gif[/IMG]

ЗдОрово, что заразилась творчеством! Надеемся, что скоро и сама "фонить" начнешь!:rolleyes:

А, что касается поддержки, то тут, точно, не заржавеет...  :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## Порубовы

*galchonka*, приветик. Мы хоть и не аксакалы, но тоже рады видеть :)

----------


## Анжелла

> Что удивляет, так это заразительность творчества, что от Вас так фонит: уже и стихи сочинять начала, и песни... а все из-за Вас, родненьких! Здорово! В настоящее время меня это так поддерживает.. Спасибо Вам!!!!


Везет тебе! КУсни меня пожалуйста! :Oj:  Я тоже творческой хочу стать и стихи начать писать...
Ну а если честно, то молодец! :Ok:  ПРизнаться в таком...умничка, что вышла из рядов геологов. Добро пожаловать. :flower:

----------


## Юлия Андреева

*galchonka*,
привет, присоединяйся

----------


## Касатик

> незнаю как меня назвать: на сайте почти год


Во, выдержка!!! :Ok: Мои поздравления с первым "официально-легальным" днем! :flower: Хорошее, Галечка, время выбрала - канун летнего Солнцестояния! Примета хорошая!:smile:Нести тебе отныне свет в массы и на страницы Форума!!!
Добро пожаловать!!!

----------


## galchonka

> Во, выдержка!!!Мои поздравления с первым "официально-легальным" днем!


День Варенье у меня было позавчера kuku - вот и осмелела, наверное.. :Oj: 
Спасибо всем форумчанам за радушный прием  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Забыла ещё кой-чего написать..
Благодаря форуму - мой первый опыт состоялся на Новый год - в виде Деда Мороза на работе и дома.. Выбирали 
снегурку, лотерею с подарками делала.. Это был, пожалуй, самый веселый мой Новый год.. Спасибо! 

Вот как это было (я - в синем с бородой - костюм "одолжила на работе")..
[IMG]http://*********ru/694279m.jpg[/IMG]

С работы фоток нет - у нас нельзя фотографировать.. А там у меня снегурка-коллега была заводная..

----------


## Касатик

> День Варенье у меня было позавчера


ВАУ!!!! :Ok: Да ты ещё и Близнец!!! :br: Очень рада!!!С прошедшим Днем рождения!!!
Успехов, улыбок, везения и праздничного настроения!!! :flower:

----------


## елена рощина

*galchonka* ПРИВЕТ!!! с прошедшей днюхой!!!-[IMG]http://*********ru/703504.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## koshka2904

Привет всем! Меня, зовут Катя. Что написать - не знаю, поэтому коротко - мне 26 лет, начинающая ведущая, хочу научиться, буду стараться:wink:  Вот недавно нашла этот сайт, многое почерпнула, так рада, что люди делятся своим творчеством, я тоже постараюсь его проявить. Примите?

----------


## Ильич

НУ.. если зальешь столько сколько почерпнула... то да, а если не зальешь то тоже да....

----------


## Сильва

*koshka2904*,
 Катюш, а поподробнее - как дошла до такой жизни? Чем дышишь?

----------


## koshka2904

Ну, если честно, жизнь заставила... Сижу в декрете, кризис, то сё, ну, сами понимаете. А тут ещё были на свадьбе у родственников, и такая, не побоюсь этого слова, паршивая тамада попалась, что я подумала: и не стыдно же ей деньги брать? А тут кризис ещё больше придавил и я подумала, а почему бы нет. Склонности к этому всегда были, проявлялись то в школе, то дома, то среди друзей. Вот и решилась.
А ещё люблю психологию и вязание:smile:

----------


## Сильва

*koshka2904*,
 :biggrin: Ну до чего похожая история!!! Спасибо никудышним тамадам, что они наставили нас на путь истинный! :Aga: 
Сейчас догадаюсь: ты - Телец? И День рождения 29 апреля...

----------


## Natali_T

Всем привет! Очень рада, что нашла этот форум - спасибо всем за отзывчивость и приветливость. Меня зовут Наталья. Образование музыкально-педагогическое. Тамадой работаю уже 10 лет. Раньше совмещала работу в школе и проведение вечеров, уже 2 года как в школе не работаю, все силы отдаю творческой работе. Обожаю свою работу - огромный заряд энергии получаешь от общения с людьми, за небольшим исключением. буду рада поделиться своими идеями и наработками. Сама что-то придумаешь, поделишься с подругой, а подруга с тобой, в результате будет уже две идеи! остаётся только воплотить идеи в жизнь. Давайте будем воплощать их вместе!

----------


## koshka2904

*Сильва*,
 в точку! :)

----------


## Ильич

> Ну, если честно, жизнь заставила... Сижу в декрете, кризис, то сё, ну, сами понимаете. А тут ещё были на свадьбе у родственников, и такая, не побоюсь этого слова, паршивая тамада попалась, что я подумала: и не стыдно же ей деньги брать?


Аналогичная фигня! тоже начал после того как одного урода на свадьбе увидел  19 лет назад...

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Сижу в декрете, кризис





> Аналогичная фигня!


Что, тоже в декрете? :Vah:

----------


## Юлия Андреева

Катя, Наташа, очень, очень приятно. Чем нас больше, тем лучше  :Ok:

----------


## Гвиола

*Natali_T*,
*koshka2904*,девочки,а мне бы хотелось видеть ваши лица.Сделайте себе аватарки,хотя бы...А-то как надписи на .....Ну, вы поняли!:biggrin:

----------


## Касатик

> А-то как надписи на .....


 :Aga:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## KainskCherry

*Natali_T*,
 А вы откуда сама,если не секрет?А то может землячки,очень интересно!Мы всегда рады талантливым и интересным людям!У нас здесь и творческие союзы есть,мужья музыканты,соведущие и диджеи!Мой например-видеооператор,а ваш?

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Ребята! От меня , наверное, скоро муж сбежит. Я ну ничего не успеваю делать дома. Если я дома- то на сайте!
Дорогие мои! Я на эту страничку один раз забежала, написала о себе и подумала, что больше сюда не ходют. Сегодня случайно зашла и увидела, как хорошо вы меня приняли! Спасибо вам!
Таня Курочка, ты совершенно права! Любимые странички на сайте - не материалы праздников, а разговор за жизнь. О работе вообще поговорить не с кем. Ой, какой кайф! Балдею ежедневно. Сплю по 4 часа. 

СПАСИБО ВСЕМ!!!

----------


## мама Чели

> А тут ещё были на свадьбе у родственников, и такая, не побоюсь этого слова, паршивая тамада попалась, что я подумала: и не стыдно же ей деньги брать?


Я тоже недавно на выпусном у сына была, дак думала за столом усну, до того тамада озорная была, а еще ребятам вручали медали из картона и в девять вечера она уже попрощалась :Jopa:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Мой первый опыт проведения выпускного -7 лет назад, у дочки 9 класс. Как неопытная ведущая, а вернее ,на тот момент не являясь ведущей совсем ( просто активная мамашка) нахватала материал из первых попавшихся книжек. В 11 классе мы наняли ведущую. Каково же было мое удивление, когда она начала говорить теми же словами, из тех же книжек. Продолжение было такое же интересное, наполненное, главное, оригинальное! Наши дети подходили ко мне, готовой под стол от стыда за себя и за нее залезть и говорили: " Не смущайтесь, у вас было лучше". Во! Ребята, и чего мы стараемся...

----------


## svetlaja

Привет, принимайте новенькую. Я Светлана, мне 30 лет. С малолетства в самодеятельности, из общего хора меня выделили на индивидуальные занятия - тем самым превратили в солистку. Затем как я ни бегала от призвания (учеба на экономическом фак-те транспортного колледжа, работа администратором в пансионате) оно самое меня настигло в виде неистерпимой тяги к прекрасному и направило мои стопы к дверям Университета (звучит гордо) культуры и искусств. На 4 курсе замужество и беременность загнали меня в уныние (ну и профессия всю жизнь петрушкой в клубе за 5 копеек), ан нет... Позвали как-то раз вести выпускной пока за спасибо (знакомые как никак)... Волновалось - но все прошло нирмально, даже интересно стало... Затем следующий (за денежки), потом свадьба, юбилей, а тут и зарплату культурникам пересмотрели, в общем чудо, а не профессия - весело и прибыльно!!! Правда второй декрет выбил из колеи, резво отказывала всем и щедро раздавала тел. знакомых коллег. Теперь надумала вернуться да думала, что не у дел окажусь, так нет оказывается кто-то помнит и итог - за месяц два приглашения (правда очень мандражирую после большого перерыва). На прошлой неделе выпускной (с ВАШЕЙ ПОМОЩЬЮ) прошел блестяще, теперь (опять таки С ВАМИ) готовлюсь к свадьбе. ФОРУМ ПРОСТО ЧУДО И ВЫ ВСЕ БОЛЬШИЕ МОЛОДЦЫ!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> ФОРУМ ПРОСТО ЧУДО И ВЫ ВСЕ БОЛЬШИЕ МОЛОДЦЫ!!!


Да, Мы такие. :Oj: 
Заходи Светлана. Мы тебе рады! :flower:  Вливайся и будь тоже молодцом. :Aga:

----------


## OvLeMaSe

> Я тоже недавно на выпусном у сына была, дак думала за столом усну, до того тамада озорная была, а еще ребятам вручали медали из картона и в девять вечера она уже попрощалась


Я тоже не понимаю такой работы, сейчас сколько возможности обновиться. Не хватает своей фантазии посмотри в инете....Терпеть не могу эти медали, грамоты, дипломы и т.д... 
Я вот уже два выпускных отработала, уходила вместе с ребятами они на рассвет я домой, и не сколько деньги в кармане радовали а крики выпускников "МS-Никалаша" ты супер!!! Уж так меня прозвала моя молодёжь после того как я провела несколько праздничных дискотек. Вот так и живёшь от заказа до заказа, и жить хочется!!! 
Желаю всем удачи успеха, и на каждой веселухе искреннего смеха!!! :Ok: 

Марина.

----------


## Озорная

*svetlaja*,

Светлана, 

[IMG]http://*********ru/668796m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## мама Чели

> Правда второй декрет выбил из колеи, резво отказывала всем и щедро раздавала тел. знакомых коллег. Теперь надумала вернуться да думала, что не у дел окажусь, так нет оказывается кто-то помнит и итог - за месяц два приглашения (правда очень мандражирую после большого перерыва).


 Привет, Светик! Я вот тоже выхожу после перерыва, немного волнуюсь, но думаю у нас все получится. :Ok:

----------


## Двенадцатая

Всем доброго времени суток!!!  :flower: 

Итак, сразу о себе: зовут меня Лена, мне 24 года, я из города Королев (недавно переехала). Есть любимый муж и двое детей: дочка Кристинка (4 года) и сын Кирюшка (4 месяца) :smile:
Карьера аниматора началась с молодежного театра, в который попала в юности, после его распада стала проводить детские праздники, чем и по сей день занимаюсь. Работаю 3 года, вроде бы стаж не большой, но было время, когда работала каждый день, да еще и по несколько заказов, так что опыта хватает  :Aga:  А еще будучи ученицей в школе проводила тематические праздники в классе, но тогда серьезно об этой профессии не задумывалась. Карьера началась в городе Клин, т.к. еще недавно там жила, но потом вышла замуж и переехала, так что теперь осваиваю Королев. Из того, что умею: детские праздники в разных героях, украшение шарами, аквагрим, шдм, потихоньку осваиваю драпировки. 
Если станет что-то интнресно, спрашивайте  :Aga: 
Очень надеюсь, что примите меня в свою теплую компанию!!!  :Oj:

----------


## Ладушка

*Двенадцатая*,
 Леночка, приветствую тебя!
 Здорово, что прибывают люди умеющие развлечь детей. Очень  тяжелая эта работа. Но самая благодарная.  Когда ты успеваешь всё осваивать с двумя маленькими детьми?

----------


## Двенадцатая

*Ладушка*,  спасибо большое!!! :smile:

Когда я работаю с детьми сидит свекровь (она на пенсии), если бы не она, то не знаю что делала бы  :Aga:  А по форуму по ночам либо в свободную минутку заглядываю :smile: Все мои умения появились, еще когда у меня одна дочка была, так что было легче, а сейчас пытаюсь совмещать: когда маленький спит, тренируюсь на старшей аквагримером работать и все при деле ))) Новые программы выдумываю пока гуляю с ними, а новые конкурсы распечатываю и опять же во время гуляния выбираю что пригодится )))))))))

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Леночка!!!На форуме так мало людей занимающихся проведением детских праздников!!!! Ура!!! Что ты к нам забрела!!!:biggrin: И тебе сдесь понравилось!!!

----------


## Двенадцатая

> Леночка!!!На форуме так мало людей занимающихся проведением детских праздников!!!! Ура!!! Что ты к нам забрела!!!:biggrin: И тебе сдесь понравилось!!!


Спасибо огромное!!! :smile: Прям засмущали  :Oj:

----------


## Озорная

*Двенадцатая*,

Лена, привет! Добро пожаловать!

[IMG]http://*********ru/679830m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## maxcimum

Лена, привет! мы часто в Королеве работаем. Можно сказать, соседи )))

----------


## Двенадцатая

*Ozornaya ,maxcimum* , привет!!! Спасибо за то, что принимаете меня! :smile:

----------


## Смешинка

Здравствуйте. На форум я первый раз зашла в феврале.Почитала, полистала. Девочки вы действительно талантливые, интерсные, с неуемной энергией. А самое главное у вас такая Душевная компания, что начнешь листать страницы форума. ощущение, что у вас одна большая семья. 
  Я живу в Ханты-Мансийске, мы перееехали 5 лет назад. Друзья остались в Свердловской области.В данный момент нахожусь в декрете. Сама всю жизь работала бухгалтером. Наверно от одиночества и брожу в интернете. В апреле у мужа был юбилей, собирала материал, что бы мужу сюрприз сделать, случайно забрела к вам. Юбилей получился веселый. Мужу понравилось. Решилась написать  и поблагодарить вас.

----------


## елена рощина

*Двенадцатая*
ПРИВЕТ,тезка!!Я тоже некоторое время работала с детьми в детском санатории культорганизатором.Работа сложная,но безумно интересная!!заряжает детской неуемной энергией!! удачи тебе во всем!!![IMG]http://*********ru/685010.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*лара86* ПРИВЕТ!!! Заходи,здесь тебе рады!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/675794.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Двенадцатая

*елена рощина*, спасибо большое!!! И Вам удачи!!!!!!  :Oj:

----------


## Natali_T

> *Natali_T*,
> *koshka2904*,девочки,а мне бы хотелось видеть ваши лица.Сделайте себе аватарки,хотя бы...А-то как надписи на .....Ну, вы поняли!:biggrin:


У меня не получается загрузить фото, комп всё время выдаёт ...ошибка...:frown:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> *Natali_T*,
>  А вы откуда сама,если не секрет?А то может землячки,очень интересно!Мы всегда рады талантливым и интересным людям!У нас здесь и творческие союзы есть,мужья музыканты,соведущие и диджеи!Мой например-видеооператор,а ваш?


Конечно, не секрет. Я из Казахстана, мой муж - тоже видеооператор:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*

Это я. 
С аватаркой опять не получилось - пишет, что маркер безопасности неверный

----------


## svetlaja

*мама Чели*,
Не переживай, у меня первый выпускной после второго декрета прошел просто блестяще, взрослые благодарили, а с ребятами вообще обнимались когда уезжали, сказали позовут на свои свадьбы  :Ok:  Все будет прекрасно, благодаря этому ВЕЛИКОЛЕПНЕЙШЕМУ ФОРУМУ И ЕГО СУПЕРСКИМ ОБИТАТЕЛЯМ  :Aga:

----------


## Анжелла

> благодаря этому ВЕЛИКОЛЕПНЕЙШЕМУ ФОРУМУ И ЕГО СУПЕРСКИМ ОБИТАТЕЛЯМ


Ага! Они такие. :Aga:

----------


## Начинающая

Здравствуйте, уважаемые Тамады:smile: Я новенькая(хотя нашла вас пару-тройку месяцев назад), столько всего здесь!!!!Я как и многие, только-только начала подрабатывать тамадой. Меня зовут Кристина, я из г. Лукоянова(почти два года тут живу). В моей  "копилке" выпускной в педколледже(одна из групп гуляла в ресторане), два юбилея(30лет и 60 лет), и свадьба одна. Впереди еще свадьбы ждут. Очень много у вас подчерпнула, спасибо вам всем огромное!!!!!Знаю вы таких, как я кажется "геологами" называете:biggrin: Но если честно, почитаю я ваши труды, мысли и идеи, тут же у меня фантазия работать начинает, думаю, вот можно то-то и то-то сделать, предложить, а потом еще полистаешь - ну вот, конечно, это все уже и есть давным-давно на форуме!!!Вот такие пироги. А так тоже хочется внести свою лепту в правое дело!!!!!

----------


## maknata

*Начинающая*,
 Привет! 
Геологами мы называем тех, кто годами сидит в подполье. Но раз ты уже выглянула - значит наша. И не беда, что нет готового материала, здесь достаточно идею кинуть, искорку - а дровишки для большого костра найдутся. Каждый по веточке, по словечку - и вот тебе с пылу с жару готовая вещь!



> как и многие, только-только начала подрабатывать тамадой.


 - давай эту фразу расценивать как не совсем правильно выраженую мысль? Нельзя ПОДРАБАТЫВАТЬ - можно либо работать, либо не работать  :Aga: 
И одаваться этой работе целиком и полностью. И не важно, сколько у тебя мест работы, главное каждую из них воспринимать как основную. У меня две работы - в ДК и ведущая. И я не могу сказать что какая то из них для меня важней. Это как с детьми - неужели родительскую любовь можно разделить не поровну?

----------


## Начинающая

Да, скорее всего я немного неправильно выразилась. Подрабатывать, в смысле, что заказов мало очень(я ведь только начала, а здесь "и без меня полным - полно ведущих"), а так мне очень нравится это дело!!Пусть я ночей не сплю(а когда сплю, снится то и дело, что-то связанное с ведением - то праздник прямо во сне веду, то какая-нибудь мысль то и днло вертится), сижу и думаю, как лучше сделать что-то, опять же ваш форум перечитываю...Но зато на празднике у меня такой драйв начинается - как будто это мой праздник:biggrin:!!!Выкладывешься всей душой каждый раз, потом вечером приходишь домой, состояние такое интересное, с одной стороны готова хоть еще всю ночь работать, а с другой - ноги отваливаются. Вобщем, нравится мне все это!!!! :Aga: 
Единственное - все-таки немного остался осадок от проведения 60-летнего юбилея у мужчины. Как-то не пошел он у меня(в смысле для меня лично, всем конечно понравилось, а я готова разреветься была после него :Tu: ). С молодежью мне как-то больше нравится - энергетика другая что ли, не знаю

----------


## manja

> Единственное - все-таки немного остался осадок от проведения 60-летнего юбилея у мужчины. Как-то не пошел он у меня(в смысле для меня лично, всем конечно понравилось, а я готова разреветься была после него). С молодежью мне как-то больше нравится - энергетика другая что ли, не знаю


А мне нравится, что такая реакция прояснилась...Скорей всего это первый шаг к тому, чтобы не только счиать себя тамадой, которая возьмет в руки микрофон...и здравствуйте я профи...
Многие начинающие ведущие именно так и начинают порой... Слишком уж самоуверенные что все могут .... и все по плечу....
А вот мне кажется чувства самой ведущей...внутреннее...говорит правду... 
*Начинающая*,
 дорогая моя напиши свое имя..чтобы мы могли тебя называть твоим именем, настоящим....Потому что после таких мыслей ты прошла на другую ступеньку... и уже вовсе не начинающая....
Хорошо? Желаю удачи на форуме ...Найди себе хороших друзей... И ты пройдешь дальше... преодолеешь еще один барьер, а именно это уверенность в себе....
Удачи тебе...

----------


## Касатик

> Единственное - все-таки немного остался осадок от проведения 60-летнего юбилея у мужчины. Как-то не пошел он у меня(в смысле для меня лично, всем конечно понравилось, а я готова разреветься была после него


Привет, Кристина! Приятно познакомиться! :flower: 
Чувство неудовлетворения собой, думаю, бывает у всех. И это - хорошо, так как дает толчек к работе над собой и "репертуаром"...Главное, что люди были тебе благодарны!...А мне вот, наоборот, ближе публика с полувековыми Юбилеями! Молодежь ОЧЕНЬ уж инициативна и шумна!
Удачи тебе, и интересного общения на Форуме ВЕДУЩИХ!!!

----------


## maknata

*Начинающая*,
 Чувство неудовлетворения собой - это нормальное явление! :Aga:  Не смотря на стаж. Иначе  мы бы как павлины любовались бы только собой, пока кто то не повыщипывал бы нам красивые перья.:biggrin:

----------


## Начинающая

maknata, Касатик, manja - большое спасибо Вам за слова поддержки!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Я очень рада, что нечаянно нашла этот форум на просторах Интернета, а то иногда хочется поделиться с кем-нибудь, послушать чье-то мнение, а к кому податься не знаешь. Муж одобряет все, что я ни сделаю(это конечно льстит моему самолюбию, но иногда здоровая критика просто жизненно необходима, а то можно опозориться потом), а с подружками как-то не хочется постоянно на эти темы болтать(я их наверно уже достала своими заморочками по поводу праздников). Вот и получается, что сижу и варюсь в собственном соку!А тут ВЫ!!!!Это здорово!!!
Пробовала я здесь обратиться к известной ведущей(все знакомые мне говорили, что "тебе обязательно нужно к ней подойти, сказать, что ты хочешь тоже этим заниматься, она тебе все расскажет, подскажет"), если честно, пошла я к ней только вследствие сильного давления со стороны знакомых и родственников - все на нее буквально молятся!!!Поговорили мы с ней три минуты, она сказала, что ей очень некогда, у нее еще занятия в педколледже(она там преподавателем работает), было это в конце мая, она сказала, что позвонит в начале июня, сказала, что в этой работе много подводных камней, что это "жесткий бизнес", и сильная конкуренция.
Вобщем, если честно, как не хотела я к ней идти, так лучше бы и не ходила. Она мне не перезвонила. Да и в принципе, зачем?О чем мы бы с ней говорили?Как - то мне показалось, что она не очень ко мне расположена. Да я ее понимаю - она же сама сказала - конкуренция!!!
Короче, суть в том, что есть такие замечательные ВЫ!!!!К вам и обратиться можно по-человечески, и высказаться просто. И при этом не чувствуешь себя какой-то..ну не знаю,... приниженной что ли. Как в моем случае. Я себя чувствовала, как будто челом иду бить к царю-батюшке:eek: Зря я вообще к ней тогда ходила

----------


## Порубовы

*Начинающая*, привет и добро пожаловать!
Да, что не с кем поговорить - это факт, и друзьям тоже надоедать не хочется - это в точку.
Но нам повезло - Таня пусть и не сразу, но встала в пару ко мне работать. 
Настолько легче стало - все обсуждения вдвоём, новые идеи и т.п. 
Но этот форум и для нас тоже полезен и интересен. А для тех, кто один-на-один с праздником, так просто незаменим ))))

----------


## Начинающая

Артем и Таня, а у меня немного другая ситуация - горела желанием работать в сфере "всегда праздник" я, а муж сначала на смех поднял, чего мол за фигню придумала. Он у меня тихий, спокойный, светиться на публике не любит -  короче полная противоположность мне:biggrin:
Ну ничего, зато теперь тоже в азарт вошел - мы с ним даже аппаратуру прикупили(колонки, пульт, ноутбук), и он теперь у меня на музыке сидит. НО, исключительно на музыке,что-то обсуждать с ним - бесполезно. А так объясню, что, где, после каких слов включать - он включит. И в процессе праздников тоже меня с полуслова понимает(радость моя :Oj: ).
Но повторюсь, обсуждение сценария с моим мужем - не катит:biggrin:
"Но этот форум и для нас тоже полезен и интересен. А для тех, кто один-на-один с праздником, так просто незаменим ))))" - готова подписаться под этими словами тысячу раз!!! :Aga:

----------


## Касатик

> НО, исключительно на музыке


Это уже ОТЛИЧНО!!! Втянется и он в процесс, я думаю, и посоветоваться с ним тоже можно будет! Нужно время!:rolleyes:
Кристина, а в какой стороне ваш город находится? Я что-то о таком не слышала!:redface:

----------


## Начинающая

Наталия, это совсем малюююсенький городок в Нижегородской области. Можно сказать, что это "большая деревня".:biggrin: И все всё друг о друге знают. Тут звонили мне насчет свадьбы 5 сентября. И дама у меня спрашивает какая у меня фамилия, я ей сказала, а она кому-то там (даже трубку не прикрыла): "Генералова, не знаешь такую?", ей видимо ответили, что не знают. Она спросила где я живу, я сказала, она опять кому-то:"Октябрьская 106 - тоже не знаешь?", и потом мне: "Ну ладно, девушка, мы подумаем". Не очень было приятно чувствовать себя мебелью - говорят про тебя так, как будто тебя рядом нет. Хоть бы не при мне обсуждали. Вот такие у нас люди бывают

----------


## Порубовы

> "Генералова, не знаешь такую?", ей видимо ответили, что не знают. Она спросила где я живу, я сказала, она опять кому-то:"Октябрьская 106 - тоже не знаешь?", и потом мне: "Ну ладно, девушка, мы подумаем". Не очень было приятно чувствовать себя мебелью - говорят про тебя так, как будто тебя рядом нет. Хоть бы не при мне обсуждали. Вот такие у нас люди бывают


ну может это порядочные люди нажимали кнопку выключения звука, но она у них сломалась.

----------


## Начинающая

> ну может это порядочные люди нажимали кнопку выключения звука, но она у них сломалась.


Все может быть :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> Все может быть
> __________________


 Следовательно,* давай думать о людях хорошо..* Пусть к* позитиву* тянется *позитив*, правда, Кристина?

----------


## Моняша

:Aga: Здраствуйте уважаемые жители форума! Почему жители? Потому, что действительно складывается впечатление, что бы большая и дружная семья, друзья.:biggrin: На форуме я новенькая, долго искала что-то подобное и набрела на вас, чему крайне рада. Я Наталья Мова, мне 33 года, мой любимый мужчина это сынок Данила, ему 4 года. Никогда не была замужем. Не сложилось. Живу в городе Обнинске - первый наукоград России. Закончила МКУГИ. С 16 лет начала активно  участвовать в молодёжных конкурсах, через год уже вышла на сцену ДК в качестве ведущей. У нас был клуб "Содружество" вот с него всё и начилось. Потом работала в клубе с подростками, организовывала туристический лагерь. Потом была реорганизации и я стала работать всё в том же ДК (центальный). Постепенно я стала и режиссёром молодёжных и не молодёжных Шоу программ.  :Aga: У меня есть свои проекты, которые уже выполнены и оценены, и конечно же перспективы. Работаю ведущей с 23 лет, сначала Свадьбы, юбилеи, праздники и всё всё с детьми, а сейчас это и плюс основное: корпоративы и Тим билдинги. Официально так и работаю в ДК, но прихожу на работу только когда мне надо (потому, что меня муницыпальная зарплата не устраевает и наша администрация это понимает). Вчера был корпоратив ГазМаша и вногое почерпнула у Вас. СПАСИБО!!! :Ok:  и приятно познакомиться и надеюсь подружиться. Отдельное спасибо тем кто поддерживал меня в то время , пока я не добралась до этого раздела (не сразу сообразила). Оптимистка меня вообще радует, ей отдельное с кисточкой :Oj: . И ещё спасибо Ольге,  за просветительскую работу.:smile:

----------


## Касатик

> Потому, что действительно складывается впечатление, что бы большая и дружная семья, друзья.


Привет, тезка! Приятно познакомиться! :flower:  Поздравляю с  десятым днем пребывания на Форуме!!! :flower:  Ты-Молодец, новичок, а уже столько благодарностей и репутация высокая!!! :Ok: 
Приятного и полезного тебе общения на страницах этого замечательного Форума!:smile:

----------


## Порубовы

*Моняша*, привет! даже не знаем, как говорить тебе "добро пожаловать", когда уже привыкли видеть тебя в других темах ;) 
Радостно видеть! и спасибо за твои наработки )))

----------


## Начинающая

optimistka17, разумеется лучше думать о людях лучше!!! И сама хорошее нстроение не потеряешь, глядишь и другие к тебе потянутся. Я по жизни стараюсь быть ОПТИМИСТКОЙ(какое все-таки слово-то хорошее Вы себе в ник подобрали:biggrin:), зла на других не держу и не коплю, поэтому наверно и сплю спокойно и крепко(по утрам только из пушки разбудить можно :Vah: ).

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Работаю ведущей с 23 лет, сначала Свадьбы, юбилеи, праздники и всё всё с детьми,


Ой, как бы я тоже хотела бы с детишками поработать праздники!!!Но у нас городок совсем маленький, здесь ка-то не принято ни детские дни рождения праздновать с ведущим, ни в детсадиках тоже - там всегда воспитатели сами все организовывают. Один раз только праздник вела, когда сама еще в 5 классе была, попросили Мальвину сыграть на детском утреннике:biggrin: Маленькие так смотрели завороженно, потом играли мы с ними и фотографировались!!! Такие впечатления у меня хорошие остались, мечтаю с ребятней заниматься.

----------


## Марья

> а с подружками как-то не хочется постоянно на эти темы болтать(я их наверно уже достала своими заморочками по поводу праздников).


ой, как все знакомо!!! Мои уже второй год от меня отдыхают. До форума все на них вываливала, а сейчас, когда встречаемся - исключительно о своем, о девичьем...:biggrin: А про работу - только с коллегами - красотааааа!!! и все благодаря форуму...

А вот ник у тебя неудачный, уж больно временный. Мы сейчас к нему привыкнем, а через полгодика какая же ты будешь начинающая? :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Моняша*,
Привет, Наташа!!!  :flower:  Срочно подписывай имя! Хоть ник у тебя и добрый такой, но имя все равно нужно.

----------


## Начинающая

О, насчет ника я как-то и не подумала:eek: Так сразу даже и не придумаешь - но я поработаю над этим - обещаю!!! :Aga:

----------


## Моняша

> Ой, как бы я тоже хотела бы с детишками поработать праздники!!!Но у нас городок совсем маленький, здесь ка-то не принято ни детские дни рождения праздновать с ведущим, ни в детсадиках тоже - там всегда воспитатели сами все организовывают. Один раз только праздник вела, когда сама еще в 5 классе была, попросили Мальвину сыграть на детском утреннике Маленькие так смотрели завороженно, потом играли мы с ними и фотографировались!!! Такие впечатления у меня хорошие остались, мечтаю с ребятней заниматься.
> __________________


Мы на базе клуба начинали, вместо школьных и детских посиделок у них там. Прямо ходили в школы и сады и предлагали и расписывали свою программу, а достаточно было убедить одних и другие подтягивались. А сейчас и шоу для детсадовских и ни дня рождения без ведущих. Вот так.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Моняша,
> Привет, Наташа!!!  Срочно подписывай имя! Хоть ник у тебя и добрый такой, но имя все равно нужно.


Я пробую, но у меня никак не получается, может подскажите как? В личку???

----------


## Начинающая

Моняша, да я тут тоже пошла в детсад, предложила, причем предложила просто в виде какой-то посильной Помощи(на деньги я пока и не претендовала) в организации и проведении выпускного(в этом садике как раз племяшка мужа моего выпускалась). Там на меня посмотрели как на умалишенную: "Нет-нет-нет, мы все сами, нам никого не надо". Так что мы пока "не доросли".
А насчет ника, я что-то никак не разберусь пока, где и как его менять, сейчас попробую еще покопаться

----------


## Марья

> но у меня никак не получается, может подскажите как? В личку???


почитай в теме "А как?"...там все подробно написано

----------


## Моняша

> Кристина


Надо действовать через родительские комитеты, слово родителей закон для них. Если их убедил, считай пол дела сделано.

----------


## Рамоновна

Здравствуйте, форумчане!
Следуя совету *Касатика/Натальи/* даю информацию о себе.

Зовут меня Ирина.

Родилась 10 марта 1970 года. Всю сознательную жизнь прожила в родной Рамони. Это райцентр- пригород Воронежа. 

Все полученные в жизни образования- педагогические: учитель начальных классов, пионервожатая, завуч-организатор воспитательной работы, учитель этики и психологии семейной жизни.

Работала в школе, затем в Доме творчества. Последние 10 лет руковожу работой Дома культуры и третий год паралельно- возглавляю районную клубную систему. Поэтому организация праздников, концертов, юбилеев, фестивалей - мои непосредственные должностные обязанности. Пишу стихи/по надобности, а не для души/, театрализации в стихах.

Опыта "тамадить" набралась, а вот работать "на себя" начала сравнительно недавно. Судя по отзывам заказчиков, успешно. 

По ходу творческого календаря буду выкладывать свои "перлы" на форум. Надеюсь, что-то кому-то пригодится.

Приятно, что на форуме царит в основном деловая и доброжелательная атмосфера. 

Всем удачи!!!

----------


## Касатик

> Зовут меня Ирина.


Очень приятно, Ирина! :Ok: 


> Приятно, что на форуме царит в основном деловая и доброжелательная атмосфера.


А она еще и очень дружеская бывает :Aga: ....и веселая, и юморная...
Так что, располагайся...На "ты", можно?:wink:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Ирина!!! Располагайтесь поудобнее и вникайте!!!   А главное чтобы не попасть в просак почитайте правила. Они вам в дальнейшем общении очень пригодятся!!! Удачи вам на просторах Этого чудного мира!!!  Форума!!!!:wink: :Ok:   :smile: РS: Если будут проблеммы оращайтесь в личку.. Чем смогу , помогу!!!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Ой, как бы я тоже хотела бы с детишками поработать праздники!!!Но у нас городок совсем маленький, здесь ка-то не принято ни детские дни рождения праздновать с ведущим,


А вы приезжайте в Песчаное!!! В Крым!!!  Там ой как требуются желающие поиграть с детьми!!! Тема:  "Песчаная Тамадея 2009"

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
*Касатик*,
 Он же, Наташа!!! он же Вовчик,он же................
Тебе не надоело менять аваторки?????!!! :053:  
Я УЖЕ путаюсь где ты а где не ты!!!!!!kuku

----------


## Двенадцатая

*Начинающая, Моняша*, добро пожаловать!!!  :flower:

----------


## мама Чели

Всем новичкам привет!!! И вливайтесь в нашу дружную компанию!!!!!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## marusya2304

здравствуйте, дорогие коллеги!!! наконец-то я нашала эту темку!!!! сайт очень замечательный, поэтому хотелось бы закрепиться здесь!!!
Меня зовут Мария, мне 26 лет. лет пять назад начала заниматься проведение праздников за деньги, учась в Омском гос. университети, факльтета культуры и искусств. считаю, что это мое призвание. В душе, в крови, что ли !!! сейчас живу в г.Ханты-Мансийске и ужасаюсь от бескультурия,которое здесь происходит, хотя деньги здеь не малые! люди очень амбициозные! работаю в комитете культуры города, поэтому и сложилось такое мнение!!!

----------


## Порубовы

*marusya2304*,
 привет )))

----------


## мама Чели

Привет, Мария!!!!!!!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## елена рощина

*marusya2304* ПРИВЕТИКИ !!!:smile:

----------


## Fomkina

Здравствуйте,форумчане!На форуме зарегестрировалась в апреле, а написать решилась только сейчас.Долго не знала как подойти к компьютеру,но спасибо старшему сыну,так как и форум нашел и мне показал.Меня зовут Татьяна.Мне 36 лет.Сейчас нахожусь в декретном отпуске.До отпуска работала в общеобразовательной школе учителем музыки.Проведение праздников-хобби.Спасибо вам огромное за ваш труд,желание придти на помощь людям!!!Буду рада влиться в ваши ряды!

----------


## optimistka17

> и форум нашел и мне показал


 Ай да сынуля, честь ему и хвала... И привет от всех форумчан
 Говорить тебе,* располагайся поудобнее* вроде бы уже и поздно... Ты ведь с *апреля* здесь обитаешь... Так что могу сказать одно, -* привет ,Татьяна* !приятно познакомиться...:smile:

----------


## Курица

> Меня зовут Татьяна.


Привет тезкам!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Fomkina

Добрый вечер!Подскажите,пожалуйста,проводит ли кто на свадьбах написание писем молодыми ?Я еще с компьютером на ВЫ.Знаю только как написать сообщение и отправить.А в темах еще ориентируюсь не очень.Хотепа бы поделиться своим проведением этого момента,но боюсь повториться,да и не знаю куда это выложить.Подскажите,пожалуйста.

----------


## Курица

*Fomkina-Roslavl*,
Танюш, щелкни по этой ссылкеhttp://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...77#post2374677 -  - окажешься в Сценариях свадеб-туда и напиши! :flower:

----------


## елена рощина

*Fomkina-Roslavl*,
ПРИВЕТ.БУДЕМ ЗНАКОМЫ !!![IMG]http://*********ru/696020.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/692948.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

> Я еще с компьютером на ВЫ


Привет, Таня, не расстраивайся, я тоже сюда такой пришла:
[IMG]http://*********ru/716521m.jpg[/IMG]
Но, если часто будешь по Форуму "ходить" быстро все поймешь, тем более



> Знаю только как написать сообщение и отправить


А это уже здорово!!! Удачи!!!

----------


## viki

Доброго времени  суток ,дорогие коллеги! Совсем недавно наткнулась на этот форум и хочу выразить свою благодарность  его создателям и пользователям. Форум просто класс! Зовут меня Ирина, мне 34 года  ,проживаю в г.Владивосток, работаю  в кафе барменом и по совместительству ведущей  праздников. Работаю  в паре с мужем, он у меня ди-джей(провожу только свадьбы, юбилеи и корпоративы).От проведения праздников получаю массу позитива. А теперь у меня появился любимый форум, от которого  меня за уши муж оторвать не может. Спасибо вам всем за ваши идеи и наработки. Может  и я на что сгожусь, ведь  говорят  одна голова хорошо, а две лучше.

----------


## Гвиола

*viki*,Ириша.привет!



> Может и я на что сгожусь, ведь говорят одна голова хорошо, а две лучше.


Сгодишься конечно!Только две головы на одном теле-это уже уродство!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
А у нас на форуме,как у змея Горыныча, сто тыщ голов и все со своими идеями.
Присоединяй свою головушку!!!

----------


## Озорная

*marusya2304*,
*Fomkina-Roslavl*,
*viki*,

*Всем привет!!! *   :flower:

----------


## Владленыч

Приветствую всех "жителей" сего славного форума! Хоть и нечасто я здесь бывал, но кое с кем знаком (а с незнакомцами, думаю познакомимся в процессе общения, если, конечно, примите обратно "блудного сына" :smile:)Вчера впервые "отметился" на форуме после, более чем годового отсутствия.  Рад, что форум, хоть и поменял свой адрес, но остался таким же интересным и замечательным! И здесь так же собираются "больные" (в хорошем смысле этого слова) своим любимым делом люди!
Вчера, в аське,  "доставал" своим общением Марью (Марина это тебе -  :flower: ). Ознакомился с жизнью наших "Тюменьских" товарищей!
Почитал, как "отрывается" народ на "Песчаной тамадее"- молодцы, так держать! (завидую *белой* завистью!) 
Сейчас читаю старые темы, с целью обновить свой репертуар. Сам, к сожалению, особо ничего новенького не могу предложить, т.к. опыт в проведении свадеб и юбилеев,прямо скажем, небольшой! Но чем смогу - помогу с удовольствием!
Удачи всем в Ваших благих начинаниях!

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Владленыч*,
 привет, добро пожаловать! Рады возвращению "блудного сына":biggrin:Давай отметим :Pivo:

----------


## Владленыч

*myworld7*, Благодарю, с удовольствием!  :Pivo:

----------


## Fomkina

Привет,Олег! :Ok:

----------


## Анжелла

> Хоть и нечасто я здесь бывал, но кое с кем знаком (а с незнакомцами, думаю познакомимся в процессе общения, если, конечно, примите обратно "блудного сына"


А где это блудил блудный сын?....:biggrin:
Конечно примем. Мужчины у нас редко бывают. Иногда уходят, не выдерживая видно нашего женского напора. :Oj:

----------


## Владленыч

> А где это блудил блудный сын?....:biggrin:
> .


Да, в прошлом году, как устроился, по приглашению своего старого знакомого, арт-директором, одного крупного гостиничного комплекса (4 ресторана, несколько конференц-залов и т.д.)так и прекратил свою деятельность в качестве ведущего-тамады! Уж больно хлопот и забот много было:biggrin:  Времени свободного оставалось очень мало, в инет "выходил" только по работе. 
А когда "расстался" с этой работой, решил опять встать на "тамадинскую" стезю! Уж как-нибудь, думаю, на хлеб с кусочком масла всегда удастся заработать:biggrin:
В том году, уже целых 5 свадеб провёл!:rolleyes:
Но чувствую опыта и профессионализма чуток не хватает!
И вот я опять здесь, штудирую форум, и потихоньку начинаю общаться с коллегами и друзьями (в аське, скайпе и т.д.) 
И это не может меня не радовать! 
Всем -  :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Владленыч*,
 Смотрела видео. Здорово! Колоритный такой! У нас в городе нет такого поющего ведущего. Разделение труда у нас: одни поют, другие - ведут.

----------


## Наталюшка

привет всем... я уже давненько на форуме и даже в некоторых темках немного прОставилась, теперь хочу прЕдставиться... Наталья, 36 лет, занимаюсь проведением праздников лет 5, всегда волнуюсь, но как только вижу заинтересованные глаза - появляется кураж (в хорошем смысле слова). 
Если можно возьмите меня к себе жить в замечательный мир праздников, где живут жители по названию таланты и гении....

----------


## елена рощина

*Владленыч*,СПАСИБО, Олег !!! посмотрела,все класс !!! СУПЕР !!! Понравилась лотерея , А можно описание предметов лотереи в личку ? Еще раз спасибо !!![IMG]http://*********ru/769441.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/767393.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Наталюшка*,
[IMG]http://*********ru/755105.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/759201.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Владленыч

*myworld7*, *елена рощина*
Рад что понравилось!:smile:
_"А можно описание лотереи в личку?"_
Я лучше дам ссылку, на файл "вордовский", может ещё кому пригодится!
http://files.mail.ru/DJ74DX
* Наталюшка* Добро пожаловать! Здесь народ гостеприимный! А "заинтересованных, талантов и гениев" и вовсе принимают с распростёртыми объятиями! :smile:

----------


## olia-wredina

Всем большой привет! Вот,только сейчас решилась черкануть пару строк о себе.Я-Оля,мне 36 лет,живу в Приднестровье, в Тирасполе.Как-то так повелось,что начиная с садика,а затем в школе я всегда что-то вела,правда в институте все заглохло,не было у нас там вообще никаких мероприятий.Закончила Одесскую Академию связи.Работаю в лицее,и тут с праздниками тоже какой-то напряг был,пока я не пришла и не начала всех дергать.Но как любят наши люди,я посмотрю,а вы сами выступайте.Но потихоньку лед тронулся,и уже сами начинают подходить и спрашивать,а будет ли что-нибудь,а я им-да,но с вашим участием.Вот так и работаем.В мае начальница попросила юбилей провести, а сейчас готовлюсь к свадьбе(боюсь!!!!),но верю в успех!Если принимаете самоучек к себе,буду очень рада.Большое всем спасибо,что прочитали мою писанину,а еще большее спасибо за ваш труд,и за то что терпите таких почемучек и попрошаек! :flower:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*olia-wredina*,
 Добро пожаловать!А почему вредина? Фоточку еще бы поставила. Было б совсем приятно! Вливайся!

----------


## olia-wredina

Вредина,потому что ужас,какя вредная!А фотка в кабинете стоит,да не грузится дальше,большая.(Или я её прибила крепко к стене)

----------


## Касатик

> Если принимаете самоучек к себе,буду очень рада


Добро пожаловать, Оля!!! Располагайся! Смотрю, регистрация у тебя апрельская, так что ты уж и не новичок!:smile:
Приятного и полезного тебе общения на страницах Форума! :flower:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*olia-wredina*,
 А ты ее со стенки сними и уменьши. Спроси, их как-то уменьшают. А лучше зайди в "Если ты новичок" в "Беседке". Там должно быть  написано.:biggrin:

----------


## Касатик

> Если можно возьмите меня к себе жить в замечательный мир праздников, где живут жители по названию таланты и гении....


Отчего ж, не взять!? Добро пожаловать!!! Здесь места всем хватит!!!:wink:

----------


## Гвиола

Девочки,чтоб уменьшить фотку нужно :
когда пишете сообщения,гляньте вверх на панельку,увидите цветную дискетку,жмите на неё,откроется сайт.Слева будет строчка с кнопочкой "обзор".Жмите на кнопку и ищите в компе фотку для загрузки.Внизу "уменьшить вдвое втрое и т.д."
Внизу кнопочка "отправить",жмете на неё и ждете результат.Справа появятся ссылки.Копируете вторую и вставляете аватар!

----------


## елена рощина

*Владленыч*,
за лотерею СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ !!![IMG]http://*********ru/758238.gif[/IMG]

----------


## мама Чели

Привет всем новеньким, да стареньким тоже огромный привет!  :Ok:

----------


## Florimell

Меня зовут Татьяна! Я на форуме новичок, да и в профессии не давно...:)  
На протяжение полутора лет учусь и ещё раз учусь...)  
Главное, считаю, чтоб желание было :Aga:  и частичка души в любом деле... и тогда, всё 100% получится! :Ok: 
Кроме организации праздников, занимаюсь флористикой, дизайном, оформлением и многим другим...
Организация торжеств - основная работа, я ИП.
Если говорить обо мне, то я замужем, воспитываю дочь - Кристину. (фото в личных фотках)
Рада буду всем знакомствам, коллеги! :smile:

----------


## Светик---

Всем добрый день или утро, а  может быть и вечер.Меня зовут Светлана....я почти новичёк..То есть работаю 2 года тамадой , оформителем и ведущей на городских мероприятиях...Я часто захожу к вам в гости, но уверенности не хватает представится..Живу и работаю в небольшом городке рядом с С.Петербургом.Работаю педагогом-психологом, в детском саду.У меня двое уже больших детей(19 и 13).Мне очень нравиться работать и дарить людям радость, я сама от них заряжаюсь энергией.Очень нравится ваш сайт и ваше общение друг с другом....Спасибо за всё.!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Анжелла

Татьяна и Светлана! Проходите и обживайтесь! :flower:  Я думаю, что вам тут понравится!

----------


## Лариса888

Добрый вечер , форумчане . Много раз перечитывала ваш форум , и наконец - то решилась открыться .
Я Лариса , мне 36 лет , живу в Новограде-Волынском Житомиркой области. В музыкальной сфере - не новичок , пою более 15 лет .Вести мероприятия начала лет пять назад, когда пела с мужем. Заказы были по два на каждые выходные. Так получилось , что развелась и лишилась авто. Теперь есть два комплекта апаратуры , но возить пока не на чем. Один находится в Киевской области ( были разовые заказы ) , второй в Новограде-Волынском.
Кроме того , что веду мероприятия , хорошо пою .
Учитывая то , что ездить пока не на чем , решила тамадовать (необходимо подымать детей ),есть ноутбук , хорошая подборка музыки , костюмы , радиомикрофон,активная колонка .Работаю открыто , весело , люди свободно идут на контакт .Заказы есть , но хотелось бы большего . Примите в семью! Спрашивайте , может и я пригожусь!

----------


## мама Чели

Конечно примем Лариса! Присоединяйся, ты нам пригодишься.:biggrin:

----------


## Владленыч

> Добрый вечер , форумчане . ...Теперь есть два комплекта апаратуры , но возить пока не на чем. Один находится в Киевской области ( были разовые заказы ) , второй в Новограде-Волынском.
> Учитывая то , что ездить пока не на чем , решила тамадовать (необходимо подымать детей ),есть ноутбук , хорошая подборка музыки , костюмы , радиомикрофон,активная колонка .!


  Доброй ночи! Я не понял, у тебя есть два комплекта, а ты работаешь с одной колонкой? Или как? Когда я был без "колёс" - заказчика предупреждал: меня нужно привезти и увезти обратно. Никто не возмущался! Второй вариант - такси, на крайняк грузовое.:smile:

----------


## Елена-Забава

Дорогие форумчане!Решила представиться по полной программе после посещения ПЕСЧАНОЙ ТАМАДЕИ.Зарегистрирована на форуме не очень давно,хотя пишу сценарии и провожу праздники уже много лет.С 19 лет - музрук в детсаду,потом работа во Дворце Студентов г.Днепропетровска,далее опыт работы в ночном кафе(муз оформление,караоке,дни рождения и т. д.).Неожиданно судьба свела меня с хорошим музыкантом и мы начали совместную вокальную работу на свадьбах-юбилеях,что плавно вылилось в работу поющей ведущей различных праздников.Признаюсь ВАМ честно - поначалу,когда слушала восторженные отзывы Тамады5885(тот самый музыкант) об этом форуме,не видела смысла даже искать его в интернете,но зайдя к ВАМ впервые,вдруг поняла,что здесь ведущие и музыканты друзья и братья,а не злые волки-конкуренты.Перечитав выложенный материал,поняла,что часто "изобретала велосипед",а посоветоваться было не с кем.Слет в Песчаном подарил общение с открытыми,жизнерадостными коллегами,чему я безмерно рада.СПАСИБО ФОРУМУ ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ!!!Возможно и я вам чем-нибудь пригожусь.Ещё могу дать дельные советы как экстрасенс,народный целитель,травник,гадалка.Надеюсь быть полезной форуму. :flower: 
Мои координаты - 7887558dn@mail.ru   тел.80634195206

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*Светик---*,
*Лариса888*,
*Елена-Забава*,
 Девчонки! Рады вам!

----------


## Лариса888

*Владленыч*,
 Спасибо за вопрос !
Я раньше без своего музыкального сопровождения просто не работала, всегда была музыка + тамада. Сейчас ,учитывая расстояние ,комплекты для вокала оставила на 2.5К Вт в Киевской области , второй на 350 Вт в Житомирской .А активная колонка со мной везде , она не очень большая и с ней в любой регион можно ехать работать просто ведущей .

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Ну наконец-то Забавушка СОЗРЕЛА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




> Ещё могу дать дельные советы как экстрасенс,народный целитель,травник,гадалка.Надеюсь быть полезной форуму


ПодтвердЮ!
На Тамадее жЮтко заболела голова, Забавушка (Ленок много, а вот индианок- забавушек - ОДНА!!:tongue:) приложила к моей головушке ручки...и ТАКИ ПОШЛИ МУРАШКИ...зашевелились ваааалосики и ...БОЛЬ УШЛА!!!!!!!!!!!!

ЗАБАВУШКА! ПРИВЕТ, ДОРОГАЯ! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aleksa252

Здравствуйте,жители форума! Зовут меня Александра,эт мой второй приход на сайт. В том смысле,что я раньше у меня был ник aleksa525,но по каким-то невдомым причинам возникла проблема с доступом на форум. И вот сейчас я снова с вами!  Работаю в санатории культорганизатором. Накапливаю материал,буду делиться. Но проблема в том,что я выхожу в инет через мобильный и писать большие сценарии тяжело. Но буду стараться)

----------


## КовалеваСВ

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ! Очень буду рада, если примете меня в свою прекрасную, душевную компанию. Зовут меня Светлана. Веду свадьбы уже лет 7. Правда, это не основное мое занятие, а, скорее, хобби. Люблю это дело!Форум ваш нашла недавно, жалею, что этого раньше не произошло. Пока роюсь потихоньку в нем. Очень интересно наблюдать дискуссии, уважаю "старожилов" тихой завистью. Иногда побаиваюсь. Хотелось бы, чтобы к новичкам были более снисходительны (подлизываюсь). Ну возьмииите меня! :Oj:

----------


## Volodя

*КовалеваСВ*,
 Наш форум-ваш форум!:wink: :flower:

----------


## aleksa252

Королева СВ,привет землячка! Я из Анапы,а ты?

----------


## Елена-Забава

Милые Новички!Сама недавно пришла на форум и волновалась как встретят-то!Оказалось на форуме люди замечательные!И это закономерно.Невозможно представить себе какую-нибудь буку,ведущую праздник.
Придя,на форум,загадайте любое доброе желание и оно обязательно сбудется!Удачи всем!!!:smile:

----------


## Надежда55

здравствуйте уважаемые и любимые формучане. меня зовут Надежда. Я не рофессионал.провожу праздники только у близких людей. к вам на форум попала совершенно случайно. методом"тыка". очень благодарна вам за ваши идеи. вы все такие умницы и таланты. даже страшно. что я буду лишняя. сечас готовлю сценарий к юбилею мужа. очень много дает идей Маня. это какой то неиссякаемый источник. огромное спасибо и низкий вам поклон за вашу доброту. я из С-Петербурга. основная работа - я врач.

----------


## optimistka17

> я из С-Петербурга.


 В таком случае- до встречи в Питере, на зимней Тамадее в январе...
 А вообще, Надежда, ничего не бойся. Народ здесь добрый и хороший. Если и случаются колкости, то не со зла...
 В любом случае практически все начинали с праздников у близких, а лишь потом переходили в статус профессионалов...

----------


## Надежда55

еще раз хочу вас всех поблагодарить. вы самые лучшие. спасибо огромное за поддержку.до встречи на форуме.

----------


## Петровна

*Надежда55*,
Рада приветствовать землячку  :flower:

----------


## Надежда55

очень приятно приятно , что вы все такие добрые, умеички и отзывчивые.

----------


## yuiova

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Юлия, я из г. Изобильного Ставропольского края. Я работаю в компании " Кавказ Шар"- компания, организующая праздник от А до Я. По професии педагог- психолог, работаю режиссером- сценаристом, организатором различных мероприятий, культорганизатором в городском Парке Культуры и Отдыха, а также стала режиссером Детского театра( дети от 7 до 14 лет). Мы пробуем поставить первый наш спектакль " Буратино". Я замужем, у меня двое детишек. Работа отнимает большую часть моего времени. Но я ее люблю и делаю с удовольствием! Спасибо Вам за этот форум ,где можно поделиться неудачами и победами, почерпнуть много нужной и интересной информации, и где можно просто пообщаться!

----------


## optimistka17

Здравствуй, Юля! 
Приятно видеть на Форуме еще одного профи. Вливайся, осваивайся...Чувствуй себя ,как дома.

----------


## yuiova

Спасибо за теплые слова

----------


## Озорная

Ой, сколько народу рассекретилось....:biggrin:

Добро пожаловать ВСЕМ!!!

----------


## Балахнянка

ВСем привет!!!!!!!!!МЕня зовут КАтя.В сфере проведения праздников можно сказать малышка,которая сделала пару-тройку шажочков. Мнее понравилось!!!! ХАсю и ш о !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ПО профессии дирижёр хора, закончила муз. училище, потом поступила в консерваторию.. СЕйчас уже на пятом курсе- отделение звукорежиссуры. Лет 6 тому назад начала петь на сцене. Эстраду. ВО время мероприятий, которые веду, тоже пою- сердца людей сразу растапливаются и становится легче вести)))Очень рада, что есть ТАКОЙ МЕГА САЙТ!!!!!!!!!!С ТАКИМИ ЖЕ, как и сайт, МЕГА ЛЮДЬМИ!!!ВСЕМ - БЛАГО ДАРЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ajnbybz

Всем привет,решила написать о себе долго я вас изучала почитала везде. Таперичи можно и о себе чуть рассказать. Меня зовут Елена. Работаю в РДК директор правда молодой всего 4 месяца. А до этого кем я только не была, художник оформитель, методист по работе сдетьми, зав ОМО, зам директор, и вот теперь директор и того 21 год в культуре. Тамадой работаю уже 8 лет, но всегда в поиске. Так как много чего нового происходит. Людям раньше надо было сидеть песни петь сейчас давай одеваться наряжаться, вот и приходится чего нибудь новенькое искать, вот зашла сюда и :eek: скоко всего то.  :Ok: Всем спасибо за все сценариии, советы. Я замужем уже 20 лет 2 детей уже боших. Живу в войсковой части, в красивом сосновом бору. Ещё у меня много чего интересного, пишите расскажу.
мои координаты dochanatol@mail.ru

----------


## Volodя

> Живу в войсковой части, в красивом сосновом бору.


 Ух ты!!! Романтика!!! :wink: Прям как в Песчаном!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 17 секунд*
Вливайтесь в наши круги!

----------


## ia-malina

Всем привет! Меня зовут Аня, 27 лет. Я ещё пока не ведущая! Но надеюсь в скором стать ею. Несколько раз вела ДР у родственников, постоянно игры и конкурсы в компании...Развлекаю коллег на наших посиделках праздничных. Очень хочу выйти в свет уже))) как говориться Но что то боязно...Форум просто обалденный! Столько идей и всего нового! Просто не могу вылезти! Всем спасибо! Вы просто КЛАСС!!!

----------


## Касатик

> Всем привет! Меня зовут Аня


Анюта, добро пожаловать, проходи, не стесняйся, осваивайся! :flower: 


> Очень хочу выйти в свет уже))) как говориться Но что то боязно


значит, обязательно выйдешь! Тебе же " Очень хочется"?! Так вперед!!!
Приятно-полезного общения тебе на лучшем из лучших Форумов!!! :flower:

----------


## елена рощина

*ia-malina*,
 [IMG]http://*********ru/765719.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Shusteer

Здравствуйте, Формучане! Я здесь новенькая.Сама из Республики Коми, живу в маленьком городке Сосногорске. По диплому -педагог, а по состоянию души-большой любитель организации праздников больших и маленьких, для больших и маленьких... 15 лет стажа в проведении всевозможных праздников для своих горожан, поэтому в Сосногорске меня знает практически каждый.Замужем, двое детей.
P.S- Никогда раньше не испытывала такой тяги в общении на различных "Нетовских" форумах. Но после знакомства с Вами :Vah: ....Это что-то...С сыном соревнуемся, кто быстее вскочет: он в "Контакт" или я сюда...Как хорошо, что Вы есть :flower: !...и будем есть :Ok:

----------


## Анжелла

Олечка с севера! Очень рады с тобой познакомиться. Надеемся, что ты будешь опережать  сына. :Aga:

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Сау мы сез!!! Так в Башкирии здороваются, что в переводе значит "здоровы ли вы".А когда уже прощаются говорят: "Сау булыгыз!", - будьте здоровы! А между фразами идет общение...
   Я счатливо замужем  (со второй попытки), детей осталось 2, было3. По образованию -педагог (ин.яз.) ,работала в школе, затем в интуристе переводчиком, сейчас - индивидуальный предприниматель (риэлтор), но только числюсь для стажа. Занимаюсь только свадьбами и юбилеями -подсела основательно!
   Случайно вышла на вас, до этого варилась в собственном соку....Вы даже сами не знаете какие вы!!! Я пока знаю только тему -"Сценарии" и больше никуда не "хожу", а сюда меня "послали" (блин, не умею смайлики ставить), я и припе...сь!Извините...Тамадю приблизительно 5-6 лет.
   А всех вас -люблю....потому что я почувствовала вы - как Родина, здесь просто хорошо, как дома...

----------


## Курица

> А всех вас -люблю....потому что я почувствовала вы - как Родина...


Спасибо, Эльвира, за добрые слова.
 :Aga: И почитай еще темку ОТЧЕТЫ-обещаю-тебе понравится...Оня вот тут - http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=127960
А затем начинай по Форуму гулять, и не бойся, ведь здесь, как ты правильно заметила,



> здесь просто хорошо, как дома...

----------


## labuh10

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Сергей. Я из Светлогорска, что в Беларуси. Ещё в детстве, увидев на свадьбе музыкантов, решил, что это моё. Играю на свадьбах уже более 15 лет.Из них 7лет работаем вместе с женой. На форуме всё больше читаю да "мотаю на ус". Форум просто супер! Огромное вам спасибо!

----------


## Касатик

*Просто Эльвира*,
 Сау мы сез!!! :smile: :Ok:  И добро пожаловать!!! Такое душевное послание - мимо не пройти!!! Удачного, плодотворного и, главное, интересного общения на сайте!!!:smile: Я была у вас в Уфе, правда, проездом в Стерлитамак! Мне понравилась Башкирия и башкиры очень интересные люди!!! :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*labuh10*,
 Ну, здравствуйте, Сергей из Белоруси!!! Добро пожаловать!!!:smile: Очень приятно видеть среди нас такого колоритного мужчину!!! :Pivo:

----------


## елена рощина

*labuh10*,
*Shusteer*,
*Просто Эльвира*,
[IMG]http://*********ru/839004.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Озорная

*Всем новичкам, вступившим в наши сплоченные ряды, привет и добро пожаловать!!!*




> На форуме всё больше читаю да "мотаю на ус".


Да, судя по аватарке, усы ты отрастил знатные почти за два года геологических изысканий....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Мы тоже хотим "намотать на ус" и твои наработки, давай вливайся, общайся и становись полноправным участником нашего самого лучшего форума. :Aga:  Мужичков у нас маловато и мы ВСЕХ их любим и кохаем! :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 

*Всем приятного общения!!!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Анжелла

> и мы ВСЕХ их любим и кохаем!


:biggrin: 
Вспомним нашего Юру.:biggrin:

----------


## Irina_Aksyutina

Здравствуйте всем!!! Я Ирина из Самары, 30 лет. Уже 10 лет веду различные мероприятия. Работала в театре как актриса и педагог театральных дисциплин. Год назад устроилась работать в спортивный комплекс: провожу всевозможные спортивные мероприятия, а в кафе при комплексе провожу праздники взрослые и детские, кроме свадеб. Проблема в том что я сама не пою,а какая свадьба без поющего тамады??? :Tu: . Очень рада знакомству с вами, огромное спасибо за всю инфармацию, благодаря вам появились новые силы для творчества, а то хотела завязывать с этим делом! Надеюсь на плодотворное сотрудничество!!! еще не савсем разобралась с форумом, поэтому вопрос- где можно посмотреть готовые сценарии?:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Irina_Aksyutina*,



> Проблема в том что я сама не пою,а какая свадьба без поющего тамады???


:biggrin:ТЮЮЮЮ!
 :Vah: Я тоже не пою...зато танцую и в платочИк-подушечку играю... :Oj: и поцелуи собираю!!!!!!

----------


## Касатик

> Проблема в том что я сама не пою,а какая свадьба без поющего тамады???


Добрый вечер, Ирина из Самары!:smile: И добро пожаловать! :Aga:  Тамада может быть и не бывает непоющим,( хотя, сильно сомневаюсь в этом! :Aga: ) а вот ведущему петь совсем не обязательно! :Aga:  Так и представляю концерт, на котором объявляются певцы, и вдруг - сам ведущий заголосил!:biggrin:
А может, я так считаю потому что ни слушка ни голоска не имею сама:frown:!
Все равно - не о чем переживать!!!:wink: Иной говорит, как песню поет!!!

----------


## елена рощина

> Иной говорит, как песню поет!!!


Хоть я и поющий тамада,но с твоими словами,Натусик,полностью согласна![IMG]http://*********ru/850302.gif[/IMG]!

----------


## labuh10

> Да, судя по аватарке, усы ты отрастил знатные почти за два года геологических изысканий.


Да усы это у нас семейное[IMG]http://*********ru/827525m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## елена рощина

> Да усы это у нас семейное


ДААА!!!Настоящий джигит!!!! а вот и коник для него-[IMG]http://*********ru/837767.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kaznarina

всем моё здравствуйте! меня зовут Ирина, работаю учителем музыки в общеобразовательной школе, 2-8 классы. кроме этого работаю артистом в муницыпальной казачей группе "Илецкий городок". ну и как видимо основная диаспора форума - работаю тамадой, свадьбы-юбилеи, и т.д.
стажработы в школе 11 лет, учителем музыки - 7 лет, "поющий стаж" примерно 20 лет (мне 30 лет), а вот тамадой стаж - 2 года, отношу себя к новичкам. всегда считала себя в первую очередь вокалисткой, и не думала-ни гадала работать тамадой, зато мой муж очень даже не против был попробовать свои силы. начинали мы на пару: я на музыке, он на ведении. потом муж разбился... а люди продолжали обращаться. иногда. вот так и получилось, о чём не жалею. подрабатываю редко.
и всё-таки, прошу принять меня в вашу дружную семью

----------


## Юлия Андреева

Ирина, привет, очень приятно познакомиться  :Ok:

----------


## елена рощина

*ПРИВЕТ !!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/804612.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ОльгаД

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! Меня зовут Ольга, живу в Кузбассе, работаю педагогом во Дворце творчества детей и молодежи. Свадьбы и юбилеи веду в основном у родственников и знакомых, для меня это приятное и увлекательное хобби. Случайно узнала о форуме и очень рада, сколько  новых идей! Я замужем, 2 взрослых детей. У дочери 24 октября свадьба. Благодаря форуму, вместе с подругой-тамадой надеюсь организовать все на должном уровне. Всем огромное спасибо и успехов в творчестве!

----------


## Анжелла

> У дочери 24 октября свадьба. Благодаря форуму, вместе с подругой-тамадой надеюсь организовать все на должном уровне. Всем огромное спасибо и успехов в творчестве!


Поздравляю! Надеюсь вы на материалах форума сделаете хороший праздник для дочери. :flower:

----------


## Озорная

*kaznarina*,
*ОльгаД*,

Ирина и Ольга рада вас приветствовать!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/791417.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Юлия Андреева

ОльгаД, а из какого города, если не секрет? Всегда приятно встретить земляков :Ok:

----------


## solist64

Друзья мои. Нашел в загашниках фото 1982 года. Я на нем в верхнем ряду слева. А с баяном потому, что ударную установку держать как-то неудобно, рук не хватило. Это наша команда на охотничьей базе, веселили охотников из Германии и нашу "блоть". Вот тогда. собственно все и начиналось!
[IMG]http://*********ru/802682m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Здравствуйте коллеги! Меня зовут Людмила Щурова. Принимайте в свою команду творческих, жаждущих, неугомонных! О себе: живу и работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском саду в пос. Рощино под Сан-Петербургом, веду праздники. У меня счатливая семейка: муж, два сына, две будущих невестки, мама, папа, сестра. Все при делах. И сейчас, пока нет внуков, я работаю много и с удовольствием. Утолила информационный голод на ближайшее время на форуме, "спасибо"отправила, и еще раз всем "спасибо"! Кое что для вас выложу в ближайшее время, правда надо многому научиться!

----------


## KAlinchik

*zum65*,
 привет, Люда! :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*zum65*,
Людочка, привет!  Рада, что ты до этой темы добралась!

----------


## Юлия Андреева

Людмила, привет! Очень приятно познакомиться!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

*zum65*,
 Привет, коллега. :flower:  Сейчас едем в Рощино в Райволу...Ну напиши о себе подробнее - давно ли праздники проводишь, как часто, какие именно... Работала в Рощино в ресторане " Ренессанс"? 
Сходи почитай темку - Зимняя тамадея в Питере...
Вон я как сразу тебя загрузила  :Vah:

----------


## natascha-sam

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ, УВАЖАЕМЫЕ   ФОРУМЧАНЕ!  Меня  зовут Наталья,  я не профессионал,  проводила  праздники у  родных,  друзей. (Благодаря вашему сайту провела  два выпускных  в этом году, нашла очень много информации.)
Сейчас хочу  серьёзно заняться проведением  праздников.
Я хотела бы сказать, что  вы все такие умницы и таланты  с большой буквы. Этот сайт  просто  неиссякаемый источник. 
Я хочу  сказать всем вам огромное спасибо  и постараюсь  тоже  быть  полезной  для вас.
СПАСИБО, ЧТО ВЫ ЕСТЬ, ЗА ВАШ МАТЕРИАЛ, ЗА ВСЁ , ЧТО ВЫ  ДЕЛАЕТАЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!))))))))))))))  ВСЕМ УДАЧИ   И ВСЕГО ДОБРОГО!!!!!

----------


## Озорная

*zum65*,

Люда, привет! Всегда рады землякам!

*natascha-sam*,

Наташа, вливайся и дерзай!

[IMG]http://*********ru/819864.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ОльгаД

zum65,
Люда, привет. Юля, а для тебя: я живу в г.Топки. А Лесозаводск- это какой район?

----------


## Irina_Aksyutina

Спасибочки огромное, дорогие, за поддержку!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: :smile:

----------


## optimistka17

*zum65,natascha-sam,Irina_Aksyutina,ОльгаД,

*
Как хорошо, что нашего полку прибыло... Осваивайтесь и не обращайте внимания на мелкие перепалки внутри Форума. Народ у нас чересчур эмоциональный и может ненароком наломать дров... А в сущности своей все добрые ,славные, мягкие и пушистые...

----------


## Сильва

*zum65, kaznarina, ОльгаД, natascha-sam,* привет новичкам! Обживайтесь, отмечайтесь в темах, что непонятно - спрашивайте, не стесняйтесь, можно в "Доске", можно - в личках. Раз представились, значит - уже наши люди!:smile:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Приятно удивлена!  Сказала себе несвойственное : "ВАУ!" Девчонки, я с вами!
 Никогда не загадываю на будущее, но если как-то можно будет встретиться на ТАМАДЕЕ- я за!!!  Спасибо всем, кто откликнулся!

----------


## Марья

*natascha-sam*,
Урра!!! курганских прибылооооо..  :Ok:  Откуда именно???

----------


## Людмила ZUM

*Ёжик*,
  Спасибо за поддержку! Живу и работаю  ныне в Рощино. По профессии музыкальный руководитель,  сейчас в детском саду основная работа. А так свадьбы, юбилеи, дни рождения.  И живу я рядом с РЕНЕССАНСОМ, в соседнем доме, но по иронии судьбы там не работала еще никогда. Вот думаю, как бы встретиться в Райволе. Там, кстати я отметилась!  Через неделю буду работать в Выборге на свадьбе у родной  сестры Райволовской невесты, делаю совершенно  другую свадьбу!   Ищу хороший вариант для обряда породнения, частушечный.
 Уже на форуме помощи просила.  Так что вот, зашла познакомиться, и опять о ней, о работушке! Ну, до встречи!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*Ozornaya*,
 Привет, коллега. Судя по фотке и правда ОЗОРНАЯ! Глядя на тебя, хочется улыбаться!
Чешу репку, как бы с теми, кто приедет в Райволу пересечься и потрандеть, а ты поедешь?

----------


## Инна Р.

А что тут думать... потрындеть - поступай как все - рисуйся в список и три дня забудь, что ты в родном Рощино - потому что это будет другая планета. :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Сколько платят в Рощино за свадьбу???  :Oj:  Спрашиваю не из праздного любопытства.  :Vah:

----------


## solist64

*natascha-sam*,
 Наташа! Привет землячка!

----------


## ОльгаД

Спасибо всем за поддержку и добрые слова.

----------


## елена рощина

*natascha-sam*,
*ОльгаД*,
*zum65*,
[IMG]http://*********ru/787167.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/790239.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Людмила ZUM

*Ёжик*,
 1,5-час.

----------


## Инна Р.

:Oj:  Спасибо! А это с музыкой или без??? :smile: Я просто торгуюсь каждый раз с хозяйкой ресторана  и мне важно знать сколько это стоит именно там, в Рощино!:biggrin:

----------


## natascha-sam

Спасибо вам огромное  за тёплые слова и  ваше доброжелательное отношение. Очень тронута! Конечно же всем землякам привет и отличного  настроения!

Марья,  вы спрашивали откуда я именно. Возможно вы   не слышали о нашем городе, я из города  ДАЛМАТОВО (Близлежайшие города-Шадринск   и Каменск-Уральский).
СПАСИБО ЕЩЁ РАЗ ВСЕМЗА ПОДДЕРЖКУ И ПОНИМАНИЕ!)))))))))))))))

----------


## Людмила ZUM

*Ёжик*,
  Это услуги только ведущего. А ты случайно Людмилу Ходок не знаешь? Я вела ее юбилей, и она хвалила ведущую знакомую из Питера.Мой мобильный 89215566993 звони, а то  здесь о деньгах мне как-то неловко...

----------


## Озорная

*zum65*,

Люда, привет! 
Извини, что не сразу ответила из-за проблем с компом. Ты спрашивала буду ли я в Райволе, да буду. Давай решайся на три дня "загула". 
Я сама тоже первый раз буду на Тамадее, но по фото и видео с других таких встреч, знаю, что это - здорово!!!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  
Весь народ здесь очень доброжелательный и такого форума больше нигде нет, я в этом уверена на 1000%. Заходишь сюда и.... отдыхаешь душой и телом,  :Aga:  т.к. все домашние дела  - "по-боку" :biggrin: :Vah:  :Oj: 

Спасибо тебе (а тут - все на "ты") за комплимАнт  :flower: 
Если что - пиши в личку! И спрашивать не стесняйся! Тут всё расскажут, покажут, разжуют и в ротик положат :biggrin: Вливайся смелее!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> А ты случайно Людмилу Ходок не знаешь?


У меня одностороняя связь - в Ренессансе кто работал - те меня знают все, а я никого их по именам - фамилиям не знаю :biggrin: :Vah:  :Oj: ...
Спасибо тебе за ответ, а то мне хозяйка все по ушам ездит, что месные 2000 за вечер берут  :Vah: .

----------


## Инна Р.

*zum65*,
 Люда а у тебя в Рощино нет знакомого видеооператора??? Не слишком дорогого  - если есть - дай координаты!  :flower:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

*Ёжик*,
 Увы, нет.Обычно эти вопросы молодые решают до встречи со мной. Есть какие-то визитки, но не пользовалась, так как не решаюсь давать их, пока не увижу результат  работы. Сама бы с удовольствием предлагала услуги людей, знающих свое дело.

----------


## Ponj29

Здравствуйте дорогие, уважаемые форумчане!!!! Хочу быть принятой в ваши ряды и разрешите представиться. Елена, 40 лет. Я коренная Дальневосточница, но последние 4 года живу в Чебоксарах и только в этом году провела юбилей и свадьбу. Очень боялась национального колорита. Оказалось ничего страшного. До этого был небольшой опыт проведения выпускных и свадеб. Хочу заняться этим вплотную. О сайте узнала от подруги и просто " утонула" в информации. Здорово!!! Вот где класс, мастерство!!! Вы все достойны уважения :flower:  :flower:  И, как выражается молодежь, респект вам и уважуха!!!!

----------


## shoymama

*Ponj29*, Вливайся, Лен!
[img]http://s.******info/c77acbd2ff846a6c6d617102e4e028da.gif[/img]

----------


## Озорная

*Ponj29*,

*Лена!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/808510.gif[/IMG]

*Добро пожаловать!!!*

----------


## manja

*Ponj29*,
 классный прикид....
рада приветствовать....

----------


## елена рощина

*Ponj29*,*ПРВЕТ ТЕЗКЕ !!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/841289.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Юлия Андреева

> Юля, а для тебя: я живу в г.Топки. А Лесозаводск- это какой район?


Ольга, :wink: Лесозаводск - это Приморский край, у меня просто родители в Кемерово живут, бабушка в Белово, и в Топках, кстати, раньше очень близкая подруга жила :Ok:

----------


## Ponj29

Спасибо за теплый прием!!!! :smile::biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

*Ponj29,*до чего же славные уши!!!!!!!
Это чтоб хорошо слышать как народ радуется твоему появлению на Форуме? 
 Или чтоб *лапша* не падала?
 Со всех сторон хороша!!!!!!!!! :Ok: 
 Приходи почаще и активно включайся в Беседу...

----------


## Ильич

*Ponj29*,
 Чеб.. Чеб .. чебуреки.. чебоксары.. Чебурашки здесь нет..
Ан есть Чебурашка Чебоксарская без чебуреков....

----------


## shoymama

*Ponj29*,
 А у меня таки уши падают, не держатся... :Tu:

----------


## Ponj29

Уши не мои, ведущей из Сызрани. Мне дали только попозировать!!! Самое удивительное, Чебоксарская Чебурашка, по основному месту работы связана практачески с Чебуреками!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Наталья ЛяМур

_Шоу-компания "ЛяМур" - Самара - организация праздников, весь спектор услуг.

Ведущая Наталья Смирнова и DJ Макс.

Индивидуальный подход к клиенту -  успех сотрудничества    

Ведём   банкеты и поём,
Короче весело живём!  _ 

Работаем в сфере праздничного бизнеса пять лет. Начинали сами, никто не учил. Продавать себя стали не имея ни одного демонстрационника. Сейчас уже есть опыт и имя. Ведём банкеты любой сложности. На данный момент специализируюсь на стилизованных свадьбах. Два года назад начала петь (за плечами только муз. школа). Поэтому считаю себя не вокалисткой, а просто поющей ведущей, но стараюсь работать в этом направлении.

Живу по принципу: Век живи, век учись!

----------


## Сильва

*Ponj29*,
*Наталья ЛяМур*,
 Привет, девчата! Рады свежим силам! Ждём в темах, удачи вам на просторах форума и в творчестве!

----------


## Юлия Андреева

*Ponj29*,
*Наталья ЛяМур*,
*рада знакомству *

----------


## Наталья ЛяМур

Спасибо, девочки! :flower: 

Вливаюсь... :Ok:

----------


## Irishka

*Наталья ЛяМур*,
 Рады, рады... А где то, чем вливаешься? :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: :biggrin:

----------


## Наталья ЛяМур

*Irishka*,

Вливаюсь дынным соком, пока готовлюсь к "дынной вечеринке". Так что пока некогда и  :Pivo:  хлебнуть :Tu:

----------


## Гвиола

*Наталья ЛяМур*,Наташ,не в обиду,но я бы убрала вот это слово.



> Короче





> Ведём банкеты и поём,
> Короче весело живём!


Может заменить "Мы очень весело живем" или "И людям праздник создаём" ,но уж никак не *короче*!

----------


## Наталья ЛяМур

*Гвиола*,

Это был экспромт. Экспромт - это небольшой стих, *шуточного* содержания, созданное *мнгновенно*. Конечно если подумать, то можно много рифмы придумать.

----------


## елена рощина

*Наталья ЛяМур*,
[IMG]http://*********ru/856534.gif[/IMG]

----------


## АлександрТ

И снова здравствуйте ! Продолжаю своё скромное знакомство с Вашим миром ! *Кто мы ?* Меня зовут Александр, мне уже 43, "за спиной" 7 проведенных свадеб. Свою первую проведенную свадьбу проводил в частном секторе у друга. Сценарий был придуман на основе своей свадьбы, вспоминал как прошла моя и кое-что добавлял. Конкурсы придумывались сами, что-то подсказывали друзья. Короче всё прошло, на мой взгляд, очень хорошо. После свадьбы некоторые люди подходили и благодарили, некоторые спрашивали можно ли обратиться ко мне потом ... Я нигде этому не учился, да и учат ли этому, всё сам ! Сейчас все намного проще, есть интернет, где можно тупо скачать инфо, переработать, кое-где добавить, кое-где убрать, кое-где додумать самому ... Как то вот так ! Мне еще учиться и учиться у Вас, профессионалов ! Мне очень нравится это занятие, проведение свадебных вечеров, и себе праздник (хотя понимаю, что это адский труд), и "молодым" в радость, и гостям нравится !   :Oj:

----------


## optimistka17

> Сейчас все намного *проще*, есть интернет, где можно* тупо* скачать инфо,


 Неужто проще? Ой ли...
 Но не пугайся. Оставайся с нами всерьёз и надолго...

----------


## Юлия Андреева

*АлександрТ*,
приятно познакомиться

----------


## АлександрТ



----------


## елена рощина

*АлександрТ*,
[IMG]http://*********ru/890147.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ясмин

Представляюсь. Меня зовут Ася. Мне 31 год. Живу в городе Мариуполе, на берегу Азовского моря. Замужем, воспитываю сына. Ему год и семь месяцев. В 2004 году, после своей свадьбы, увлеклась свадебной сценаристикой (до этого вела детские праздники в школе, руководила театральной студией и организовывала учительские банкеты). Изучала рынок, собирала информацию. Создала праздничный интернет-ресурс. В 2006 году стала заниматься организацией и проведением праздников. Правда, не в Мариуполе, а в Киеве. Делали тематические свадьбы. Потом на пару лет выпала из дела. А вернувшись в Мариуполь, решила, что жить без праздников не могу. Потихоньку осваиваю мариупольский рынок. Открыла студию праздников "31 июня", собираю команду единомышленников (почти собрала). Вот как-то так. Собираюсь на встречу в Питер, потому что вариться в собственном соку не хочется.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Ясмин*,
Ася, привет! У тебя такие глаза.....глазища.... Цыганское что-то.... А гадать не пробовала? :wink::smile:

----------


## Ясмин

Ой, Ирина, спасибо! :) Пробовала на кофе, но у мужа лучше получается. Я армянка. :) Но на одной свадьбе крестный жениха (пожилой дядечка) просто закидал меня комплиментами, какая я красивая цыганка. И потом, произнося тост, желал молодоженам таких же красивых, черноглазых детей.  :Vah:   :Oj:

----------


## елена рощина

*Ясмин*,
[IMG]http://*********ru/861335.gif[/IMG] *ЗАХОДИ АСЯ-ТУТ ЗДОРОВО,БУДЕМ ЗНАКОМЫ!!!
*

----------


## Юлия Андреева

Ася, ну вот мы и здесь встретились, приветики!

----------


## Озорная

*Ясмин*,

*Ася*!


[IMG]http://*********ru/883880.gif[/IMG]

*АлександрТ*,

*Александр*!

[IMG]http://*********ru/876712.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ruslava

*Ясмин*,
 помнишь меня? милая Ясмин... с красивыми глазами...

----------


## Ясмин

*ruslava*, помню, конечно. :wink:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Ладушка*,
 Ладуля!
 :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Ладушка*,
 Обожаю тебя!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## гунька

Здравствуйте! Я-новичок на форуме и ничего еще здесь не умею, даже фотку свою загрузить не могу.(но научусь,надеюсь, с вашей помощью!) Меня зовут Алена, и лет мне уже много-целых 47!!! Но я по поводу возраста не грущу, душой-то все равно молодая! 25 лет я отработала в школе, а вот теперь тружусь в доме культуры методистом, так что я не профессиональный тамада, но проводить праздники-это мое призвание(громко сказано,наверное). Ну, что еще о себе? Рисую, сочиняю стихи и сценарии, у меня небольшая вок.группа детей. Вы можете посмотреть мои сценарии в ж." Чем развлечь гостей" и " Классный руководитель" В 2004 году заняла первое место в районном конкурсе педагогов доп.обр."Сердце отдаю детям". Очень рада, что попала к вам на форум,рада научиться у опытных людей, рада общению! Принимайте в свои ряды! Обещаю всему научиться и делиться своим опытом с вами! :Aga:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Меня зовут Алена, и лет мне уже много-целых 47!!! Но я по поводу возраста не грущу, душой-то все равно молодая


 :Vah:  ТЮЮЮ! Аленка...мне по паЧпорту тоже уже ...ЗА, а самой мне это ...ПО...
Мне до сих пор 15!!!!!



> Принимайте в свои ряды! Обещаю всему научиться и делиться своим опытом с вами!


Торжественно в ряды форумчан принимаем!!!
И с радостью, Алёнка, тебе поручаем:
Тамадить всегда, улыбаться везде
Радоваться со всеми на форуме, на всей большой Земле!!! :Ok:

----------


## Сильва

> 25 лет я отработала в школе, а вот теперь тружусь в доме культуры методистом, так что я не профессиональный тамада, но проводить праздники-это мое призвание


Привет, Алёнка!  :flower:  Пора у нас уже заводить сообщество отработавших в школе.:biggrin: Видно, она-то и прививает чувство юмора... И по поводу возраста не переживай, у нас все одинаково юны. 
Пупсик, а тебе не стыдно молодиться? Я ж тебя видела, внешне - ну не меньше 16ти, наверняка годик сбросила! :Oj: 

*гунька*, будь как дома, журналы почти не читаем - больше в инете сидим, поэтому не стесняйся, выкладывай сценарии, если будет желание, и наши наработки используй, если понДравятся!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Я ж тебя видела, внешне - ну не меньше 16ти, наверняка годик сбросила!


 :Oj:   Светочка, "должна же быть тайна. какая-то загадка,"

А хто такая пупсик?
И хде она жЫвёт?
А вдруг она не курит?
А вдруг она не пьёт???:biggrin:

----------


## Элен

*Ладушка*,
 ты - золотой человечек...Не сломалась и после всего того,что выпало на твою долю,продолжаешь любить жизнь.Это сильно и это вознаграждается.Всего самого доброго тебе и твоим близким.Твоя улыбка много значит.

----------


## Озорная

*гунька*,

Дорогая *гунька*  рады тебя приветствовать. только, пожалуйста, напиши свое имя в подписи или под ником. Это все делается из вкладки МОЙ КАБИНЕТ (наверху страницы есть синяя или голубая полоса, где расположены опции). Жмешь на эту вкладку и изучаешь внутреннее содержание. Там всё тебе будет понятно. Если будут вопросы - задавай, не стесняйся, тебе обязательно помогут. Главное - не стесняться!!! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/894653.gif[/IMG]

----------


## гунька

Спасибо, Сильва,за добрые слова,вот только выкладывать-то я не умею. Это надо каждый сценарий сюда перепечатывать? Вы все не смейтесь, просто я пока в компе чайник, мне сын только недавно его купил. Научите,пожалуйста!!!:frown:

----------


## Касатик

> Мне всю жизнь везёт на хороших людей!


kiss
[IMG]http://*********ru/874186m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Татьяна_Gold

Дорогие   форумчане - здравствуйте!!!  Пора и мне представиться, потому что без всех вас, без  форума уже жить не могу!!!  Сначала изучала правила общения и радовалась знакомству  с вами (хоть и заочному); проживала, переживала, радовалась и огорчалась вместе с вами за те или иные мероприятия; потом  решила изучить материалы, чтобы быть в теме; затем поняла, что все изучить невозможно – я восхищена  вашей безграничной  щедростью и  талантом!!!
 Меня зовут Татьяна. Живу в Красноярске. Ведущей  (правильнее – еще только учусь ею быть) стала по воле случая, а до этого …. как у многих на форуме: школа… музыкальная школа… активные пионерские и комсомольские годы… педагогический институт… пед. практика  в пионерском лагере…закончила физмат… проработала в школе 1,5 года, потом муж объявил бойкот тетрадкам, ремонтам и родительским собраниям. С тех пор и по сей день,  работаю преподавателем в вузе.  
 Мой путь на форум  (как и многое в моей жизни)– случайность (а как говорит теория вероятностей – ничего случайного не бывает!):  в поиске чего-нибудь интересного к свадьбе брата, блуждала по интернету и,  наткнулась на  свадебную тематику. Только немного  поняла что это такое, как работает форум (до этого у меня не было опыта общения на форумах) и …катастрофа…компьютер летит, а у меня ни адреса,  ни закладок, ничего….! В голове остались только странные (на тот момент мне так показалось ) имена девочек: optimistka17, innca, курица… 
И в это самое время, за 2 дня до свадьбы…тамада отказывается вести  свадьбу…. На семейном совете решили, что никого постороннего брать уже  не будем, обойдемся своими силами….т.е. моими…  т.к. на работе мне частенько приходилось быть ведущей на юбилейных банкетах. Вы представляете мое состояние?????   В общем, хоть и первый блин комом, но свадьба удалась!!!! После я  испытала такое удовольствие!!! …. Только боялась кому-либо признаться в этом, вы первые, дорогие форумчане! Ну а дальше все закрутилось…. Получается  - путевку в «праздничную» жизнь мне выдали: тот тамада, который отказался от ведения банкета и директор ресторана, в котором была свадьба – спасибо им огромное!!!! И вот так, уже более полугода я совмещаю преподавательскую деятельность и работу ведущей (пока только провела 10 свадеб и 8 юбилеев)….и мне это нравится, и то и другое, приносит радость и  удовольствие (а второе еще и деньги)!!!
А дальше… я нашла таки этот форум по вашим именам, девочки!!! Спасибо за тот бесценный материал, которым вы делитесь.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: Думаю, что со временем тоже буду полезна!!! Буду очень рада, если Вы примете меня в Вашу теплую компанию.

----------


## KAlinchik

*Татьяна_Gold*,
 Танюша! с таким интересом прочитала твой рассказ!
вливайся к нам в компанию- с нами интересно!!!

----------


## Ладушка

*Татьяна_Gold*,
Рада, видеть!  Будем знакомы! :flower:

----------


## Tajussa

*Татьяна_Gold*,
Привет тезка!  
[IMG]http://*********org/25006.jpg[/IMG]
Удачи!!!

----------


## Татьяна_Gold

Алина KAlinchik, Ладушка, спасибо за теплый прием!

----------


## Озорная

*Татьяна_Gold*,

*Татьяна, вливайся! Приятного тебе общения!*

[IMG]http://*********org/1444.gif[/IMG]фотохостинг

----------


## Тасья

Здравствуйте, форумчане!
Сразу хочу выразить слова благодарности, за создание форума!
Всем огромное спасибо, за безценные идеи!
Такое впечатление, что клад нашла!
Зовут меня, Наталья, а называют - Тасья (это Украинские корни).
Я - хохол, но обрусевший, сало ем без шкурки, зато регулярно.....

С 7 лет, живу во Владивостоке.
В школьные годы, пела в хоре, танцы, театральный кружок....
Отучилась на педагога, а работать пошла в Казино. 12 лет - не детских игр, фуршеты, банкеты, розыгрыши, праздники и азарт....не прошли даром... 
Закончились те, игры, а по другому жить не научилась....
Праздник зовет, душа поет! 
Второй год занимаюсь проведением праздников! Тамада, или поющая ведущая.
Далеко не профи, но сравнительно подкована в организаторской деятельности......
Планы на ближайшие лет 15 - тамадить! 
Не все знаю, не все умею. Как говорится, учиться никогда на поздно, а такой форум найти, так это ваще - знак свыше! (На радостях, аж интернет домашний провела!).
Что касается. картёжных игр, комбинации карт, обращайтесь, с радостью, расскажу, подскажу, научу.... Могу и погадать....
Буду счастлива, если примите меня в свои ряды! 
Обещаю, быть активистом!
С вами стану я, тамадистом!

----------


## luna

Здравствуйте,форумчане.Наконец,нашла темку,где можно сказать спасибо всем сразу и рассказать о себе.В освоении интернета я - чайник,а как ведущая не новичок-10 лет дарю людям радость,получая взамен столько позитива,что не променяю свою работу ни на какую другую.В прошлом я преподавала в школе литературу 8 лет,работа нравилась,но зарплата...Начинала как многие из вас,со свадьбы родствеников,желающих сэкономить на тамаде.Теперь-то  я понимаю,что это был набор игр и конкурсов , никак не сценарий, а тогда окрылённая добрыми словами благодарной родни я почувствовала  себя настоящим профи. С годами понимаешь,что чем дольше ты в нашей профессии,тем бельше надо учиться.Все мы начинаем страдать от недостатка  информации...Шесть лет назад у нас в Самаре 20 творческих людей объединились в клуб КОТ(клуб организаторов торжеств) для общения и обмена опытом.Но чем больше нас становилось,тем меньше   ведущие делились опытом,ведь мы конкуренты.Два раза в году мы организуем  для себя банкеты по 100 человек и более,где выступают перед нами местные артисты в качестве рекламы.Это здорово,но хочется более продуктивного общения .И вот подарок судьбы - я наткнулась на ваш форум.Вот где кладезь идей и место для обмена опытом,среди обилия знакомой информации нашла много нового.Поделилась информацией с некоторыми своими коллегами и первый  результат-14 октября у нас состоялся первый круглый стол по теме "Новый год-год Тигра" Поделились своими идейками и фишками 10 человек.Как говорится:лучше меньше,да лучше.Кое-что бросила уже в соответствующую тему.А теперь у меня огромное желание увидеть вас на Тамадее2010, но читала,что не все приветствуют присутствие новичков на ней.Наверное лучше повременить с этим.Надеюсь ,что со временем подружимся .Удачи всем.

----------


## viki

*Тасья,*привет!Рада ,что на форуме появилась землячка,вливайся.

----------


## Тасья

УррА! Я знала, что найду своих!
Приглашаю на огонек! Как на счет пива по воскресеньям?

----------


## Курица

> Как на счет пива по воскресеньям?


_ Первый рейхсканцлер Германии Бисмарк, знавший не понаслышке о вредных последствиях употребления пива, дал следующее определение пивному алкоголизму: "От пива делаются ленивыми, глупыми и бессильными" (под термином "бессильными" имелась в виду импотенция)._

Наташ, а кто Бисмарку верит-можно на чай? Тем более что ты живешь-буквально рукой подать!!!:wink::biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## Тасья

Чай без пива, деньги на ветер, но можно и чай с коньячком!
Угощаю! Есть даже кофе! 
Эх, картинки, не умею ставить, у меня транспорант про пиво даже есть!

----------


## Natali_T

*Татьяна_Gold*,
 Таня, ну прямо как про себя прочла - я тоже работала в школе и постоянно проводила все праздничные застолья. Добро пожаловать на форум!

----------


## Маргусик

Всем привет. Меня зовут Рита. Мне 30 лет. Сразу хотелось бы сказать всем Огромное Спасибо!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Вы просто СУПЕР!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  Благодаря Вам всем провела свою первую свадьбу. В школе, в лагерях принимала активное участие во всех театрально-музыкальных конкурсах, на свадьбах у друзей -выступала в мини роли тамады:smile:, но вот к большому  сожелению музыкального образования нет:frown: Надеюсь смогу влиться в Ваш теплый, дружный коллектив и смогу Вам тоже быть полезной.

----------


## Тасья

> Наташ, а кто Бисмарку верит-можно на чай? Тем более что ты живешь-буквально рукой подать!!!


Жду, всех с нетерпением!
Я вполне серьезно!

----------


## Анжелла

> " бессильными" (под термином "бессильными" имелась в виду импотенция).


Танюшка, а ты уверена, что нам это грозит?????? :Vah: 
НУ вот, придется отказаться от последней радости в этой жизни...:frown:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> но вот к большому сожелению музыкального образования нет


Маргусик, у меня тоже, причем и не только музыкального, но я от этого не страдаю.

----------


## Татьяна_Gold

Девочки, Tajussa, Ozornaya, Natali_T и другие, я рада, что меня услышали, спасибо !!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Попробую завтра загрузить фото - чтобы и увидели. :Aga:

----------


## Озорная

*Тасья*, Наташа,

*Luna*, Ольга,

*Маргусик*, Рита!


[IMG]http://*********org/24011.gif[/IMG]фотохостинг

Всегда рады новичкам!  :flower:

----------


## Тасья

Спасибо девочки, что принимаете!

Не может тамада жить в одиночестве,
С прколами, с идеями в крови....
Он может жить без имени, без отчества,
Но никогда, без искреннего юмора души!

----------


## Наталюшка

новичкам большой привет... вливайтесь




> Могу и погадать....


было бы интересно

----------


## Тасья

Ну если очень надо, то мона и погадать! :flower:

----------


## Наталюшка

> Ну если очень надо, то мона и погадать!


где? как? когда?

----------


## Тасья

А надо ли?

----------


## Гвиола

*Тасья*,когда приходить? Мне до Владивостока всего 162 часа на поезде!:smile:

----------


## Тасья

Так я и по глазам гадаю!
Так что поправимо!

----------


## Наталюшка

> А надо ли?


вопрос спорный...



> Так я и по глазам гадаю!


ну вот а мы только размечтались..



> пива по воскресеньям?

----------


## Юлия Андреева

Зато мне до Владивостока - рукой подать. Тасья, привет! :Ok:

----------


## елена рощина

*гунька
Татьяна_Gold
Тасья
luna
Маргусик*
*ПРИВЕТ ДЕВОЧКИ ,ПРИСОЕДИНЯЙТЕСЬ !!!*
[IMG]http://*********org/14810.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Тасья

Да, куда ж деваться!
Всех жду!
А насчет погадать...у меня карты Таро...вроде не брешут...
К Новому году сделаю гороскопец для всех!
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/24028m.gif[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Анжелла

> К Новому году сделаю гороскопец для всех!


ДЛя меня не надо! У моего мужа руку посмотрели и сказали, что нельзя ему летать на самолете 10 лет. Сейчас он у меня летает постоянно сперва на самолете, а потом на вертолете, а я в это время молюсь за него и если на минутку не прозвониться, у меня истерика начинается. Так что мне ничего не гадать и не предсказывать! А если по праздникам я могу пригодится, то стучись в личку, чем смогу помогу! :Aga:

----------


## Тасья

> истерика начинается. Так что мне ничего не гадать и не предсказывать!


Вот это правильно!
Лучше жить спокойно, все что наше, то наше!
И не чего голову пустяками забивать!
 :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> чем смогу помогу!


[IMG]http://*********org/17877m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Маргусик

Спасибо девочки большое за прием!!!:smile:

----------


## ЯАлекс

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Александр.  Читаю и понимаю, что здесь одни женщины , а мужчины в вашем дружном коллективе есть?

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Ан нет, я понял, что ошибался

----------


## Инна Р.

Мужчин нам точно не хватает. Так что вливайся!

----------


## ЯАлекс

Напишу немного о себе ведением праздников занимаюсь более 6 лет, начинал конечно с малого, постепенно приобрел уверенность и опыт Сейчас веду корпораты, свадьбы, юбилеи, иногда детские праздники

----------


## Инна Р.

Как с заказами??? Сейчас?  :Vah:

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Мужчин нам точно не хватает. Так что вливайся!


 Спасибо :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Как с заказами??? Сейчас?


Вроде нормально, посмотрим что к Новому году будет

----------


## Инна Р.

> Вроде нормально


Хорошо! Молодец! А у меня штиль... :mad:

----------


## ЯАлекс

А после штиля-буря заказов

----------


## Исая

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Ирина. Мне 36 лет, живу в маленьком поселке. На форуме давно: сначала оглядывалась, осматривалась, потом "засосало" в "геологи". Наработок своих не было, поэтому неудобно было "выходить". Проводила только семейные праздники для домашних и для друзей, а потом по советам тех же друзей позвали вести свадьбу, а потом еще... Первой была свадьба племянницы. Теперь хочется быть полезной на форуме :Aga: . Как говорится, чем смогу! Примите, пожалуйста, в свои дружные ряды! :Oj:

----------


## Анжелла

> Меня зовут Ирина.


Заходи Ирина теперь осваивайся! :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> На форуме давно: сначала оглядывалась, осматривалась, потом "засосало" в "геологи". Наработок своих не было, поэтому неудобно было "выходить".


Ир,какой-то ты необычный геолог-со столькими "спасибками"-то:biggrin:
Так что-милости просим.Оставь ложный стыд-и в маленьком поселке люди ждут от ведущей БОЛЬШОГО праздника.Поделись-как тебе удается держать народ во внимании к ведущей?Что любишь проводить?:smile:

----------


## Тасья

> Напишу немного о себе





> начинал конечно с малого


А поподробнее, плиз!? 
Нам же интересно! :Pivo:

----------


## Исая

*Курица
Ир,какой-то ты необычный геолог-со столькими "спасибками"-то*

Это я в теме "Документы" свои "фотошопские" наработки выкладываю. Перед каждым мероприятием в Саратов не поедешь (300 км от нас), поэтому все делаю сама: шуточные дипломы, памятки и т.д. Опыт ведущей у меня небольшой: всего несколько свадеб и два юбилея. Наверное компании мне попадались очень хорошие, меня люди всегда очень позитивно воспринимают, слушают, выходят на все конкурсы, переодеваются. Больше люблю свадьбы. Возможно потому, что опыт с юбилеями еще не большой. Очень хочется попробовать себя в детских праздниках (я в школе работаю, хотя и медсестрой), но у нас не принято приглашать ведущих к детям!

*Добавлено через 39 минут*
*Курица*
Спасибо за совет! Я еще многое не умею, но надеюсь на вашу помощь! :flower:

----------


## Зарница

Всем привет! Разрешите представиться - Лена. Мне 31 год. На вашем форуме новичек - наткнулась дня 3 назад и радости не было предела. Давно мечтала с понимающими людьми пообщаться, посоветоваться... ну и поделиться имеющим.Живу в небольшом районном центре. Работаю в Доме культуры. Я в отличии от многих не тамада (иногда только балуюсь для своих),чаще приходиться писать сценарии для разнообразных концертов и их вести в качестве ведущей. Зритель у нас избалованный (про заказчиков вообще молчу:eek:) - так что приходиться постоянно изгаляться!!! Принимайте в свои ряды - пожалуйста-а-а!

----------


## Озорная

*Зарница*, Лена!

[IMG]http://*********org/29036.gif[/IMG]

Заходи, располагайся. У нас тут уютно и очень интересно. Фоточку на аватарку поставь, пожалуйста, тогда знакомство будет более приятным. :biggrin:
Если будут вопросы, задавай без стеснения, тебе всегда помогут. :Aga:

----------


## Зарница

*Ozornaya*,спасибо за добродушный прием. А фоточку я скину - только научусь где и как? - я полный профан в компе, но гордо себя называю "хакер":biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Зарница*,
Привет ХАКЕР! Ты нам только форум не взломай.:biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Зарница

Привет*VETER NAMERENJA*,
а э то уж как получиться - немогу за себя ручаться! :Ha:

----------


## Озорная

*Зарница*,



> Ozornaya,спасибо за добродушный прием. А фоточку я скину - только научусь где и как? - я полный профан в компе, но гордо себя называю "хакер"


Лена, это делается через МОЙ КАБИНЕТ (слева наверху страницы на синенькой полосочке есть такая надпись). Заходишь туда и с левой стороны видишь строчку НАСТРОЙКИ И ПАРАМЕТРЫ, а под ней строка ИЗМЕНИТЬ АВАТАР. Жмешь на нее и в самом низу открывшейся страницы есть клавиша ОБЗОР. Жмешь и выбираешь на своем компе свою фотку. *Только предварительно она должна быть уменьшена*. 
Если не умеешь уменьшать воспользуйся программой http://www.photofunia.com/. Тогда будет готовая аватарка в интерьере, который ты там выберешь. Удачи тебе! (Тут все общаются на ТЫ и по именам :Aga: ) 
Если не получиться, спрашивай....:smile:

----------


## Курица

> я полный профан в компе, но гордо себя называю "хакер


Ха́кер (от англ. hack — разрубать) — чрезвычайно квалифицированный ИТ-специалист, человек, который понимает самые основы работы компьютерных систем.

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
Ир, прикинь, КАК нам повезло-то со специалистами!!!!:biggrin:

*Зарница*,
шучу я, конечно, поняла твой тонкий юмор! А начни-ка ты, хакер, изучение Форума вот отсюда-http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028 
Это в Беседке на 2 странице есть темка, называется *А КАК? Часто задаваемые вопросы на форуме*


Там все до тебя СПРОСИЛИ(Мы ж все одинаковые "хакер-ши":wink: :Aga: )

----------


## Зарница

Ой, девочки - СПАСИБО огромное! Осталось только сфоткаться, скинуть в комп, уменьшить и выложить. Какая для меняkuku ЕРУНДА!!!

----------


## Курица

> Осталось только сфоткаться, скинуть в комп, уменьшить и выложить. Какая для меня ЕРУНДА!!!


Канэшна...главное-*фотоаппарат купить* ...........................с хорошим разрешением!!!!!! :029:   :040:   :029:

----------


## Зарница

Фотоаппарат то есть - в нем бы еще разобраться!:biggrin:

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Зарница*,
 Приветствуем ! :Aga: 
Классная подпись твоя.. :Ok: ... вот если бы еще цвет.. не черный... :flower:

----------


## Зарница

Привет Людмила! Подпись самой нравиться - не раз помогала выжить в трудные времена - назло ВСЕМ!! А по поводу цвета - обожаю черный и белый. Есть в них что то такое...!

----------


## Масяня

*Зарница*,


проходи! Здесь собрались не только ведущие свадеб, юбилеев. но и очень много таких же, как и ты, проводящих мероприятия городского масштаба и не только. Поэтому желаю тебе найти единомышлеников!

----------


## елена рощина

*ЯАлекс
Исая
Зарница*
[IMG]http://*********org/1380.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Тасья

> http://www.photofunia.com/.


Девочки, какая прелесть, спасибо! а есть еще, что-нибудь подобное?

----------


## optimistka17

ЯАлекс
Исая
Зарница
Разрешите полюбопытствовать,- а вы к нам надолго? 
 Потому как если собираетесь отправиться в статус *геологов*, то можем кинуть на прощание,- с Богом!
 А если собираетесь поселиться здесь* надолго*, то мы все  готовы раскрыть крепкие, дружеские объятия... 
Как вам больше нравится?

----------


## ЯАлекс

> ЯАлекс
> Исая
> Зарница
> Разрешите полюбопытствовать,- а вы к нам надолго? 
>  Потому как если собираетесь отправиться в статус *геологов*, то можем кинуть на прощание,- с Богом!
>  А если собираетесь поселиться здесь* надолго*, то мы все  готовы раскрыть крепкие, дружеские объятия... 
> Как вам больше нравится?


Еще раз, всем привет
полетел инет 2 дня разбирался в чем дело
" с Богом" -ваше право знаю точно, что  не смогу находится на форуме по дцать часов в сутки, а если это основное условие то...
зачем что то говорить, время все расставит на свои места, если не придусь ко двору -не обижусь " в чужой монастырь со своими законами...", если примите и спасибо :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

*ЯАлекс*,
 Не обращай внимания... , когда на форуме давно -  уже не помнишь, как тебе было сложно общаться в начале, многие форумчане забыли - вот заранее укоряют ... Правила в этом монастыре просты - нужно просто придерживаться общепринятых в инете норм - вот и все! :wink: 
Всем новичкам пламенный привет!  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ЯАлекс

> *ЯАлекс*,
>  Всем новичкам пламенный привет!


:rolleyes: Спасибо

----------


## wUk

Всем-всем большущий привет!!!!!!!!)))))))))Решила наконец про себя написать, так захотелось попасть в ваше обЧество)))Правда захожу сюда не часто...Итак....
Я-Виктория....возраст....жесть))))круглая дата только что исполнилась,но вообще-то где-то 26-27 )))aga: Родной город-милая сердцу, теплая Анапа, поступила и зависла уже на 13 лет в Москве...Закончила музыкальный институт как солист и преподаватель по флейте и саксу, там же 2-е образование, как психолог широкого профиля.....помогает))) Ведением занимаюсь около 7 лет...сначала пела на свадьбах-юбилеях...насмотрелась всяких ведущих и поняла, что иногда я принесу больше радости "бедным" молодоженам и юбилярам))))))))))) Первая свадьба помнится до сих пор...таких благодарностей больше никогда не слышала (почему, до сих пор думаю...наверное успокаивали) Работаю не только на свадьбах, юбилеях, но и на пафосных городских мероприятиях...конферансье-это звучит гордо))))))))))) с удовольствием пою на своих работах...сначало веду, потом пою...нравится)))) Работаю со своими ди-джеями, музыкантами, недавно попался суперский "видеомонтажник" ...работаю с ним)))))Всем удачи  :flower:

----------


## Януська

> Решила наконец про себя написать, так захотелось попасть в ваше обЧество))


 Да уж...реально НАКОНЕЦ-ТО!* Регистрация: 11.09.2007* Ну вливайся :))))) Бум дружить :))))

----------


## елена рощина

> .сначало веду, потом пою...нравится


ВО ,ВО-У МНУ тож самое,приятно-РОдственные души!Будем знакомы!!
[IMG]http://*********org/38051.gif[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

> " с Богом" -ваше право знаю точно, что не смогу находится на форуме по дцать часов в сутки, а если это основное условие то...
> зачем что то говорить, время все расставит на свои места, если не придусь ко двору -не обижусь " в чужой монастырь со своими законами...", если примите и спасибо


Даже не думай на меня обижаться... И находиться в инете ..надцать часов вовсе не обязательно...
 А основное условие-*давай дружить*!Может в январе на питерской встрече познакомимся в реале? Как думаешь?

*wUk*, с прибытием тебя на наш Форум... Осваивайся, располагайся...

----------


## Курица

> Всем-всем большущий привет!!!!!!


Обратный ПРИВЕТ-тоже не маленький-бумерангом! :flower: 


> если примите и спасибо


...а почему не примем? Молодого, красивого, столичного (Питер же вторая столица...!Или я ошибаюсь?)

----------


## ЯАлекс

первая  :Ok:  Ежик меня я думаю в этом поддержит :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

Алекс, На раздумья *4 дня*. Про встречу читать тут: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=126845&page=55

Правда там уже не найти информационных сообщений... записали. 
Короче - с 10 по 13 января в Рощино, Райвола. Стоимость 7000 на 3 дня.

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Алекс, На раздумья *4 дня*. Про встречу читать тут: 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=126845&page=55
> 
> Правда там уже не найти информационных сообщений... записали. 
> Короче - с 10 по 13 января в Рощино, Райвола. Стоимость 7000 на 3 дня.


Ок спасибо за предложение подумаю, правда до 9.01 точно работаю, так что подумаю еще раз спасибо

----------


## Зарница

*optimistka17*,
я думаю что засела к вам на долго - балдею от форума!!! Не все еще темы облазила, плохо ориентируюсь - НО я УЧУСЬ!!!И с интернетом часто проблема - глубинка, де-рев-ня.:frown:Готова прыгнуть в ваши объятья:biggrin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Вот наконец-то и я набрела на эту ветку, хотя, честно говоря, никогда в нее не заглядывала…
Простой вопрос «Кто мы?», поверг меня в раздумья… но я поняла, что для многих это важно, а так как я ОЧЕНЬ УВАЖАЮ ЭТОТ ФОРУМ, решила дать о себе инфу. 
На данном этапе
1.Меня зовут Марина
2.Возраст – в душе 17, по паспорту-39.
3.Занятия – дизайнер, фотограф, видеограф, а сейчас благодаря форуму «сценарист» различных праздников…стараюсь из мужа сделать настоящего ведущего. Взялась бы сама вести, но сильно люблю снимать и «монтажить». Но зато на  «мероприятиях» со своими друзьями, отрываюсь по-полной…
4.МНЕ ВСЕ ЗДЕСЬ НРАВИТСЯ!!!!!!!!!!!! И я рада, что нашла этот форум!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lamod

Меня зовут Ольга, мне 43 года. По образованию врач, кем и работаю. Муз. образования нет, участвовала в самодеятельности всех детских учреждений, где была, постоянно, но достаточно пассивно- на 2-х и 3-х ролях.. Петь не умею, поэтому люблю, но только вместе с мужем под караоке и без свидетелей.
Я не профессионал, скорее любитель и тот начинающий, но могу сказать : ТРУД ВАШ НЕЛЕГКИЙ. объем подготовительной работы огромный и несколько часов "на арене" с полной выкладкой- это трудно. 
  В 2007.,когда моему папе исполнялось 70, он очень не хотел этой даты, боялся, похоже когда-то отмерил себе "черту", я даже волновалась за него. Родители мои веселиться не умеют, из развлечений, обычно только еда. Вот и решила попробовать сделать семейное застолье для него праздником, готовилась 3 недели все свободное время, спала по 4-5 часов, задействовала караоке, мужа, сына, адаптировала под семейную специфику найденный материал, оказалось, я могу чуть-чуть переделывать стихи. Так хотелось устроить ПРАЗДНИК, а не поминки или однообразную обжираловку! Все скрывали. Принесли  DVD, ноутбук. И когда уже через час после стандартного начала, нам предоставили слово для поздравления – тут мы и развернулись: мы с мужем даже пели частушки, сын был Диджеем, и когда к концу вечера увидела на папиных глазах слезы (впервые в жизни), настолько его тронуло наше "подготовленное внимание", я была просто счастлива.
А потом на работе руководство в канун 2008 года заявило, что если мы не разродимся программой праздника - праздника не будет. Все в кусты (пассивный народ!). Пришлось за 2 нед. сляпать что-нибудь, и самой вести. Сидела за компом круглосуточно, поскольку, еще и работать приходилось. Технических возможностей, знаний не хватало, но огромное желание и упорство помогло. Всем понравилось. А прошлый 2009 НГ я уже добровольно, сама заранее сценарий написала ( ну, вы понимаете – переделывала найденный материал), задействовала музыку, научилась резать песни, скачав программу из инета, и провела. Сотрудники сказали, что такого праздника у них еще не было. Я была счастлива.
  Вот теперь все уже просто ждут от меня 2010-го. 
Как жаль, что я не нашла Вас раньше. ЗДЕСЬ ЕСТЬ ВСЕ!!! Все, что я по крупицам намывала из Интернета за огромное количество времени, в одном месте. А какие Вы талантливые!!! *Огромное Вам всем спасибо за интересные идеи, живое участие и помощь страждущим.*
   И если муж не перережет провода у компьютера ( я тут уже несколько дней, не вылезая, до 2-3 ночи, читаю – не могу оторваться), новый праздник у меня получится, с Вашей помощью!

----------


## Анжелла

> И если муж не перережет провода у компьютера ( я тут уже несколько дней, не вылезая, до 2-3 ночи, читаю – не могу оторваться), новый праздник у меня получится, с Вашей помощью!


Оля, если муж все же не перережет провода, то рады будем пообщаться с тобой! :Aga:  НО я уже в который раз повторяюсь, приятно видеть лица. Человек без аватара не воспринимается.

----------


## Озорная

*lamod*, 

*Оля*!


 [IMG]http://*********org/24774.gif[/IMG]

Заходи, располагайся. Новичкам всегда рады.  :Aga:  Надеюсь, что будешь не только читать, но и активно общаться (на "ты" и по именам - неписаное правило форума. :smile:)

В подписи или над аватаркой напиши, плз, свое имя. Ждем фоточку!

Мужу передай привет, скажи, что тут все такие - " увлеченные сумасшедшие", забегая на форум "на минуточку", забывают обо всем на свете и просиживают за компом часами, в том числе и ночными... :biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> Как жаль, что я не нашла Вас раньше.


Как жаль, что мы не нашли тебя раньше...
Но - хорошо, что мы ВСЕ ЖЕ ВСТРЕТИЛИСЬ!


> А прошлый 2009 НГ я уже добровольно, сама заранее *сценарий написала ( ну, вы понимаете – переделывала найденный материал), задействовала музыку, научилась резать песни, скачав программу из инета, и провела. Сотрудники сказали, что такого праздника у них еще не было. Я была счастлива*.


По этим словам, Оль, понятно, что  "мы с тобой одной крови"!




> По образованию врач, кем и работаю.


А прочитав эти слова, вспомнила любимую Люды-Оптимистки песню на  "паравозик":"Оставайся, мальчик, с нами, будешь нашим королем":biggrin: Перефразируя - ОХ, КАК нам нужен свой, семейно-форумский, доктор! Касатик наверняка захочет тебя видеть в ее темке  про здоровье... Правда, Наташ?:wink:

----------


## елена рощина

> По этим словам, Оль, понятно, что  "мы с тобой одной крови"!


 *СКАЗА ЛА БЫ ОТ СЕБЯ ТОЖЕ САМОЕ!*
*lamod*,
ПРИЯТНО ВИДЕТЬ(Или пока читать-Даёшь аватар!!!)БЛИЗКИХ ПО ДУХУ ЛЮДЕЙ!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/20701.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ладушка

*lamod*,
   Приветствую!
 А почему такой ник?
 Можно узнать  месторасположение  нашего доХтура? Уважаю медиков... сама  училась в мед училище когда-то. 
 Добро пожаловать, Ольга! :flower:

----------


## lamod

*Ой! До чего же приятно! Столько добрых слов наговорили! Спасибо огромное! Хотя читая форум, я уже подозревала, что за вами водится такой "грешок", так дружно помогаете и знакомым, и незнакомым. Это очень заражает, вот и я выставила свое творение в теме "Праздник у салона красоты". Если кто полюбопытствует, буду признательна за замечания, чтобы в этот НГ учесть.
А на минуточку сюда не получается - я уже который день лидирую среди "маньяков" по времени пребывания.
Анжелла,Таша,Лена.С автаркой постараюсь исправиться. Просто читаю запойно, не пришло в голову поработать на "имиджем".* 
 А живу я на Волге в городе Саратов.
*Лада*, а ник давнишний и любимый- аббревиатура всех чтенов семьи, а изначально - E-mail.

----------


## KAlinchik

*lamod*,
 Привет, Оля! поздравляю с тем, что получилось вставить аватарку!Ты очень интересная девушка!
а насчет:



> я уже который день лидирую среди "маньяков" по времени пребывания


здесь у нас в этом плане можно соревнования устраивать и лавры победителей буду делить десятки форумозависимых....

----------


## lamod

Ну, вот я теперь целиком.

----------


## елена рощина

*lamod*,
КРАСОТКА![IMG]http://*********org/12512.gif[/IMG]Я тоже с ВОЛГИ-Тока с верхней,г.Конаково,очень приятно-Мы обе волжанки!
ВОТ ТАКАЯ ВОЛГА У НАС-[IMG]http://*********org/46307.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

> Ну, вот я теперь целиком.


[IMG]http://*********org/21728.gif[/IMG]

не поняла...КАК-целиком [IMG]http://*********org/10464.gif[/IMG]

А хде ж тогда 90-60-90 ??????????????:biggrin:

----------


## wUk

Спасибо всем за ответики и приветики))))))))))))))

----------


## lamod

> не поняла...КАК-целиком 
> 
> А хде ж тогда 90-60-90 ??????????????


В смысле, с фейсом и паспортными данными. А вариант "под музыку и в купальнике" предлагаю пропутить!

----------


## Анжелла

> А вариант "под музыку и в купальнике" предлагаю пропутить!


ОЛя зря!:rolleyes: А я ждала зрелишь...

----------


## lamod

А Таня сказала, что это только для тех, у кого 90-60-90.

----------


## Анжелла

> А Таня сказала, что это только для тех, у кого 90-60-90.


Вот так всегда, дали надежду и обломали.:biggrin:

----------


## Солнце45

Друзья мои, вот решилась таки написать о себе...мне очень повезло...я обнаружила форум в начале своего творческого пути...Светлана, 35 лет...живу в красивейшем городе в 230 километрах от Тюмени....город Тобольск...исторический и духовный центр Сибири...родилась здесь, училась и по видимому пригодилась...очень неожиданно оказалась на творческой дорожке...причем неожиданно было только для меня, а близкие люди говорят, что я на своем месте))) Родила и впоследствии сама воспитала троих замечательных детей...моя самая большая гордость...дочери 17 лет, сыну и еще дочери по 16...так что я мама по профессии и по призванию тоже...чтобы прокормить семью ес-но приходилось заниматься тем, что приносит деньги до определенного времени...характер сложный...огромное стремление к совершенству...уважаю людей, которые делают хорошо свое дело...сложно было перейти из разряда геологов...на это были и чисто технические причины...очень надеюсь стать активным форумчанином...всех вас уже давно люблю...вот так резковато получилось...

----------


## KAlinchik

*Солнце45*,
 ПРИВЕТ!!!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Тасья

Солнце!!!!!!!!
Приветик!

----------


## Курица

> Родила и впоследствии сама воспитала троих замечательных детей...моя самая большая гордость...дочери 17 лет, сыну и еще дочери по 16...так что я мама по профессии и по призванию тоже.


Уважаю!!!! Светик, Солнце! ПРИВЕЕЕЕТ!!!! :flower:

----------


## Тасья

> Курица
> Эх, где мои 17 лет?..


Прямо с каждым разом хорошеем!
Очень хорошая фотка!

----------


## Татьяна_Gold

Родила и впоследствии сама воспитала троих замечательных детей...моя самая большая гордость...дочери 17 лет, сыну и еще дочери по 16...так что я мама по профессии и по призванию тоже.

*Солнце45*, Светлана, привет!
Это тебе - [IMG]http://*********org/13342m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Озорная

*Солнце45*,

Света, рада приветствовать!

 [IMG]http://*********org/64534.gif[/IMG]

----------


## елена рощина

*Солнце45*,
*СВЕТИК,ПРИВЕТИК !!!!ПРИЯТНО ПОЗНАКИМИТЬСЯ !!!* :smile: :flower:

----------


## Тира

Здравствуйте,уважаемые форумчане!!! Случайно попала на ваш сайт и ОЧЕНЬ хочу дружить!!!
Работаю тамадой недавно,но ОЧЕНЬ люблю это дело! Примите в свою компанию и что надо для "прописки?"

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Тира*,
Привет, Тира. Я тебе в Юбилеях ответила, а ты уж сама здесь. Хотелось бы лик увидеть, имя, кто ты есть.... Ну а для прописки, как и полагается, баб....., ой, женщинам пиво, мужикам цветы... ой, опять напутала....:biggrin: Ну не важно, и того и другого, да побоооооольше......:biggrin:

----------


## Тира

Вся моя проблема в том,что я  с компьютером на Вы!! Тыкаюсь,как слепой котёнок!"Хотелось бы лик увидеть, имя, кто ты есть..." как это сделать подскажите?

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Ветер  Намерений,спасибо за быстрый ответ!Я поняла! Вот только фото вставить не могу,но я научусь!!!

----------


## елена рощина

*Тира*,[IMG]http://*********org/51244.gif[/IMG]
ПРИВЕТ! ОСВАИВАЙСЯ!

----------


## Оазис в пустыне

Приветик! 
Я живу и работаю в Саратове.
С 18 лет провожу разные праздники, долгое время не бралась за свадьбы: юбилеи и корпоративки если пройдут не так как хотелось - не страшно - через год или пять лет снова повторятся, а вот свадьба... Большинство людей её празднует один раз, ответственности больше! Но одна девушка (в её фирме я несколько раз проводила корпоративы) сказала, что выходит замуж и тамадой у неё должна быть я. Это была моя первая свадьба, прошла очень весело, хотя я безумно волновалась. Но вот сейчас я предпочитаю проведение свадеб другим праздникам.
Здесь замечательный форум, я рада, что наконец-то смогла зарегистрироваться!

----------


## Курица

> Здесь замечательный форум, я рада, что наконец-то смогла зарегистрироваться!


Татьяна, привет, тезка! Приветствую тебя на страницах Любимого форума...Кстати, твой ник мне напомнил как раз о нашем любимом месте времяпровождения! :Aga:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Здесь замечательный форум, я рада, что наконец-то смогла зарегистрироваться!


Мы тоже рады за тебя! ты только, зарегестрировавшись, не пропадай, ладно?

----------


## optimistka17

Татьяна, а ник у тебя интересный... *Оазис в пустыне*.... Красивое звучание...:biggrin:

----------


## malchuk

Всем доброго времени суток!
Зовут меня Виталий. Живу и работаю в Одессе. С самого детства занимаюсь музыкой, пою, выступаю. Так и по сей день пою и выступаю. =) Свадьбами занялся 2,5 года назад под чутким взором знакомой, которая мне предложила и помогла войти в это сферу искусства. Да, действительно искусства. Очень было жаль почувствовать на своей шкуре, что такое плохой ведущий. Первое моё знакомство со свадьбой случилось именно с туалетной бумаги. Почему-то она мне запала в память как бельмо на глазу. Собсна говоря этим одним "конкурсом" я и назыаю плохую работу. Вся программа была заунывной. Сам же стараюсь всегда в своей работе и рассмешить и довести людей до слёз. Очень радует, когда плачут женихи =) Мне кажется, что мужские слёзы самые, что  ни на есть, труднодобываемые =)
Вот. На форуме веду пассивное участие. Больше пользуюсь чьими-то разработками и идеями. За которые безмерно благодарен.

----------


## Инна Р.

> На форуме веду пассивное участие


  :Ha: :biggrin:



> мужские слёзы самые, что ни на есть, труднодобываемые


:biggrin:

Может в благодарность научишь форумчан вышибать слезу из женихов?  :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah:

----------


## malchuk

*Ёжик*,
рецепт прост:
достаточно просто жалобо спеть песенку... 
или на скрипке с двумя струнами сыграть "Сурка" Бетховена.

как сказал когда-то г-н Холмс:" Элементарно, Ватсон" :wink:

----------


## optimistka17

> Больше пользуюсь чьими-то разработками и идеями





> Регистрация: 06.01.2008


 Разреши поинтересоваться, а что же заставило тебя выбраться из "геологов"?

----------


## malchuk

*optimistka17*,
Если Вы обратили внимание, я, всё же, ещё писал немного. 
"Сообщений: 54"
И чтобы не было вопросов, кто я такой, здесь, как и Вы, и многие другие, оставил свою мини "историю" на тему "как я сюда добрался и что стало тому причиной". Всёже куда приятнее общаться с людьми, которых видишь и о которых хоть что-то знаешь, а не инкогнито.:smile:

----------


## manyu

Здравствуйте! Наконец и я решилась написать!
Зовут меня Марина.Мне 33 года. Родилась и живу в городе Северске. Закончила педагогическое училище со спец. "Учитель обслуживающего труда" и университет со спец. "Юриспруденция- учитель права".Как меня туда занесло сама не пойму.:wink: В итоге служу в армии в звании прапорщик. С детства любила петь, что и привело меня на сцену клуба части.(с этого всё и началось!) Там познакомилась с моей любимой подружкой, теперь уже кумой- Иришкой(syaonka),которая стала выколачивать из меня комплексы и боязнь всего(сцены, общения с людьми и т.п.)теперь пожинает свои плоды.:biggrin: Писала я сценарии ещё с молодости для родни,она у меня большая,так что приходилось устраивать им праздники очень часто. Всё это было только для своих и вот когда Ирина,как она уже говорила, была беременная..стала делать из меня замену.Мы везде были вместе,я смотрела как она ведёт праздник, училась,помогала,никогда не забуду как тряслись у меня руки,когда я гадала цыганкой:biggrin:...
С форумом знакома давно,в основном делилась и скачивала минуса,но когда форум переделали,не смогла войти под старым ником и зарегистрировалась снова.
У меня стало два имени...спасибо замечательному человеку Марине Мазайкиной,которая сделала меня manyu!Очень люблю этот форум!Спасибо за работу,которую вы тут делаете! Надеюсь, что вы примите меня в свою семью.Постараюсь быть полезной. ...Сильно не бейте, что долго не выходила на свет!:frown: Я вас люблю! :flower:

----------


## syaonka

Маришка! Ну не ужели это свершилось и ты вышла на свет божий?:biggrin:
Наконец-то!  Привет, моя хорошая! Проходи, располагайся, чувствуй себя , как дома! :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*malchuk*,
*manyu*,
Привет подпольщикам! :biggrin: Свершилось! Вылазьте, вылазьте, на свету лучше....:wink: Хотела посмотреть, о чём вы писали, а у каждого только по 4 поста.  Остальные на старом форуме остались, в теме музыкантов? Приобщайтесь к нам.

----------


## malchuk

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
я до разделения форумов писал и у ведущих и у музкантов. Может у музыкантов больше =)

----------


## Тасья

> до разделения форумов


Ребят подскажите, а то не понятно......
Что это за разделение форумов такое?
Их что, два?

----------


## Озорная

> *malchuk, manyu
> *
> Привет подпольщикам!  Свершилось!


*Виталий,*

[IMG]http://*********ru/855793.gif[/IMG]


*manyu*

*Марина,*

[IMG]http://*********ru/894704.gif[/IMG]

----------


## manyu

> Маришка! Ну не ужели это свершилось и ты вышла на свет божий?:biggrin:
> Наконец-то!  Привет, моя хорошая! Проходи, располагайся, чувствуй себя , как дома!



Сама не верю, что смогла это сделать!:biggrin: Спасибо,дорогая! :flower: kuku

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> *malchuk*,
> *manyu*,
> Привет подпольщикам! :biggrin: Свершилось! Вылазьте, вылазьте, на свету лучше....:wink: Хотела посмотреть, о чём вы писали, а у каждого только по 4 поста.  Остальные на старом форуме остались, в теме музыкантов? Приобщайтесь к нам.


Ирина,здравствуйте! Наверно там остались..у меня с двух имён остались сообщения, а благодарности испарились,но ничего...будем зарабатывать новые! :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
*Тасья* Наталья,форум один. Просто раньше всё было вместе...здесь обменивались минусами музыканты и наработками ведущие,но потом форум разделили на две части и большую отдали в хорошие руки Марины Зайкиной. Где мы сейчас находимся,это и есть большая часть, которая поменяла только адрес!

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
Спасибо за тёплый приём! :Ok:

----------


## Тасья

> форум один


Спасибо!

----------


## malchuk

*Ozornaya*,
Ничего себе!!!! Спасибо! =)

----------


## Тасья

> malchuk


[IMG]http://*********ru/892442m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## MILMA

И снова,здравствуйте! :br: 
Я артистка балета на пенсии. Как настоящая бывшая балерина родила на пенсии:biggrin: и всегда путаюсь что ответить тем кто меня спрашивает где я работаю. То ли то, что я пенсионер, то ли то, что я в декретном отпуске.:tongue: А если совсем серьезно, месяц назад мне предложили взять в руководство образцовый коллектив! Я не отказалась и мне пришлось срочно выходить из декретного отпуска. :Aga:  Вот, теперь ищу, ищу, ищу материалы, музыку, сценарии, словом все, что может мне помочь.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Я артистка балета на пенсии


глянула твое фото в профиле... ты никому не рассказывай, что ты пенсионерка, а то мне через 6 лет тоже на пенсию, а я комплексовать начинаю, глядя на тебя!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
а насчет



> месяц назад мне предложили взять в руководство образцовый коллектив! Я не отказалась и мне пришлось срочно выходить из декретного отпуска. Вот, теперь ищу, ищу, ищу материалы, музыку, сценарии, словом все, что может мне помочь.


ты, наверное, немного ошиблась, попав в ветку  ведущих, тебе, скорее всего сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=144
хотя мы люди гостеприимные, будем рады видеть тебя и у себя на форуме :wink:

----------


## елена рощина

*Оазис в пустыне
malchuk
manyu
MILMA*
[IMG]http://*********ru/855569.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Aniani

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Анна , мне 31. После школы из бизнес класса я? накалякав тестик? автоматом проходила в неплохой ВУЗ, и должна была стать экономистом. Придя домой прорыдала маме, что не прошла тест. Мама была мудрая и прекрасно поняла, что на тест я просто не пошла. Ну какой из меня экономист?! правильно НИКАКОЙ))) так стали думать, где ж мне годик скоротать, ведь я не готовилась к поступлению. Так я попала  библиот. колледж.Просто он был рядом с домом.  без экз, посто по аттестату взяли. Вот там, я и начала праздники устраивать. Для детских садов, школ и библиотек. Тогда еще писала сценарии, да такие, что еще 10-ти подружкам 5 ставили )))))). Сами их и обыгрывали. Эх куда усе ушло???????? Потом автоматов перешла в кулек. НЕ на режиссуру. О чем теперь несколько жалею. Лет в 18-ть моя Соседка (на тот момент массовичка с 10-ти летним стажем) Взяла меня помочь в уличном гулянии на Крассную горку. Так я и прижилась в группе игр и забав Красная горка. Потом подружки начали замуж выходить. Начала проводить их праздники. Потом подружки подружек, а потом и Моя руководительница начала ужу работку подкидывать. Так на своих ошибках я и училась)))) Поэтому я особенно благодарна ВСЕМ ВАМ, отзывчивым, помогающим и поддерживающим!!!!!!!! Теперь уже работаю самостоятельно. Для детей я - Веселушка.Я провожу праздники играя, по старинке массовик-игровик. Приятно познакомиться! Хочется надеяться, что взаимно)))

----------


## Оленька Новикова

Здравствуйте всем!!! Мне тоже 31 год. По профессии я - массажист, но в последнее время меня стало подводить здоровье, так что массажу стало уделяться всё меньше и меньше времени. Но ведь себя нужно чем-то занимать помимо детей! Раньше я проводила праздники только родственникам, а сейчас стала проводить и знакомым друзей, родственников. Но, почему-то боюсь проводить незнакомым людям, ведь все люди по-разному проявляют себя под действием алкоголя.
Но вот, прогулявшись по вашему, а теперь и моему форуму, начинаю немного вникать во все тонкости нашей работы. Огромнейшее спасибо всем, кто даёт советы нам, начинающим, выкладывает материалы! СПАСИБО ВАМ!!!

----------


## Касатик

> Здравствуйте всем!!! Мне тоже 31 год. По профессии я - массажист, но в последнее время меня стало подводить здоровье,


Оленька, добро пожаловать!!! :flower:  Город ваш мне нравится, я когда там на курсах была, правда, холод стоял зверский даже для меня, северянки!!!
А ты поправляй здоровье (хотя, не в твоем возрасте говорить о его нехватке!) и , вперед, к людям, их не нужно бояться, их нужно любить и трезвых и не...очень!:biggrin:...
Я на Форуме не однократно уже слышала, что, как правилор ведущий формируется после 30 лет (я не имею ввиду врожденных звездочек). Так, что у тебя все впереди! Можешь с родными справляться, значит и с посторонними справишься, тем боле, после примерно часа всем, как родной становишься! :Aga: 
Удачи тебе и хорошего настроения!!!

----------


## елена рощина

*Aniani*,
*Оленька Новикова*,
ПРИВЕТ! [IMG]http://*********ru/892473.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ильич

> Примите в свою компанию и что надо для "прописки?"


Портвейна и ириски.....

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> На форуме веду пассивное участие.


О ооо sexmen! Activ? No, passiv!

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> В итоге служу в армии в звании прапорщик


Вот и вторая кавалер-девица!

----------


## MILMA

> глянула твое фото в профиле... ты никому не рассказывай, что ты пенсионерка, а то мне через 6 лет тоже на пенсию, а я комплексовать начинаю, глядя на тебя!:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ты, наверное, немного ошиблась, попав в ветку  ведущих, тебе, скорее всего сюда:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=144
> хотя мы люди гостеприимные, будем рады видеть тебя и у себя на форуме :wink:


Я никому, только вам по секрету:biggrin:

Ой, простите новичка! Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## maknata

*MILMA*,
 Ничё, тут и культработники обитают, так что обживайся :Aga:

----------


## Озорная

*Aniani,
Оленька Новикова, 
MILMA*

[IMG]http://*********ru/909873.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Оленька Новикова

Спасибо вам всем за такой тёплый приём!!!Мне очень приятно!!!

----------


## manyu

*Ozornaya*,*елена рощина*,спасибки! Меня выносило эти дни с внешки...ели прорвалась!:frown:
*Ильич*,спасибо за новое звание!:biggrin:

----------


## Януська

> Вся моя проблема в том,что я с компьютером на Вы!! Тыкаюсь,как слепой котёнок!"Хотелось бы лик увидеть, имя, кто ты есть..." как это сделать подскажите?


Ну раз кошку смогла на аватар вставить, значит и лик свой сможешь :) 

А о себе просто в посте можно написать.

----------


## Tatyana-organizator

Добрый день! Мне очень сложно было решиться на такой отчаянный шаг. Но я это делаю! Я пишу свое первое в жизни сообщение на форуме. Уж, очень Ваш форум увлекает и  призывает к общению. 
Меня зовут Татьяна, мне уже немало лет и свадебные торжества и праздники я веду давно. 
Специального, «культурного» образования я не имею. Всегда работала на заводе руководителем подразделения, а по просьбе профсоюзов часто вела концерты, работала в пионерском лагере и на базе отдыха. С этого и  началась моя «карьера» ведущей свадеб. В те далекие 90-тые на всех предприятиях была чудесная техническая база, и все талантливые люди объединялись в музыкальные, танцевальные и прочие коллективы. Очень мне нравилось работать с «живыми» музыкантами. Потом были дискотеки, вечера отдыха, утренники и выпускные вечера в школах, танцевальных клубах. У меня подрастали двое сыновей, и вот  наступил момент, когда и они начали работать со мной. 
Здесь, на форуме я не просто новичок, но и совершенный «чайник». Очень хочу надеяться на то, что вы все  очень терпимо отнесетесь ко мне, т.к. я почти ничего не умею и не знаю в области компьютера и не имею опыта общения на форумах.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Tatyana-organizator*,
Привет, Татьяна! Молодец, что сделала  


> такой отчаянный шаг


 Всем новичкам рады, особенно тем, кто пришёл общаться. Осваивайся. :flower:

----------


## Ponj29

*Tatyana-organizator*,
Татьяна, присоединяйся к дружной компании, молодец, что решилась. Для нас новичков очень много информации, которая помогает сориентироваться. :Aga:

----------


## елена рощина

*Tatyana-organizator*,
[IMG]http://*********ru/967050.gif[/IMG]СМЕЛЕЕ!!ЗДЕСЬ КЛАССНО!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/968074.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

> Очень хочу надеяться на то, что вы все  очень терпимо отнесетесь ко мне


Тезка, не только терпимо, а и с симпатией, поверь, за то, что *боясь*,_ не боишься!_!!


> Здесь, на форуме я не просто новичок, но и совершенный «чайник»


Все такие...были(а может, и есть), но только общение, вопросы, ответы на них-означают движение вперед...а иначе...моя бабушка знаешь что говорила:"Мужик на барина всю жизнь сердился. а барин и не знал!" Не захочешь узнавать-не будешь общаться-не будешь общаться-извини-в "кофейник" не превратишься, так "чайником" и останешься...:wink::biggrin: :Aga: 

Так что, Тань, в добрый путь! :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> не имею опыта общения на форумах.


Знаешь,Татьяна, я попав сюда на Форум, не умела даже текст начать писать с новой строки...Ни файлы принять, ни фотографии выставить... Вобщем - совсем ничего...Но не Боги горшки обжигают Всему потихоньку научилась ... Общение как раз и помогло...
 И у тебя всё будет отлично, вот увидишь... Главное, что не пропадай... Не исчезай с Форума, даже если тебе что-то не понравится...:smile:

----------


## Курица

> Не исчезай с Форума, даже если тебе что-то не понравится...


...верней-не ОСОБО понравится...эт по-началу бывааааааааааает...иногда...:wink: :Aga:

----------


## GammiLugansk

Здравствуйте!!! Меня зовут Олеся. По образованию педагог, работала в Артеке, потом в системе образования. Сейчас в декретном отпуске. Воспитываю двух сыночков. Зарегистрировалась ещё в сентябре. От обилия полезной, супер интересной информации голова кругом.  :Aga:  На форуме собралось много очень талантливых, интереснейших, щедрых людей. Я превратилась в доблесного копателя-геолога. :cool:Выхожу из подполья. Примите?
Праздниками занимаюсь недавно, но окунулась в это дело с головой. Затягивает! От удачных мероприятий получаю море позитива, от сложных - опыт. 
На форуме надеюсь обрести новых друзей, общаться и учиться, учиться, еще раз учиться.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Выхожу из подполья. Примите?


примем! :flower: 



> На форуме надеюсь обрести новых друзей, общаться и учиться, учиться, еще раз учиться


Ты, главное, не пропадай!
не только учись , но и общайся... зачастую именно в общении рождаются новые идеи!

----------


## maknata

> На форуме надеюсь обрести новых друзей


Друзьям всегда рады!!

----------


## елена рощина

> Примите?


А ТО!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/968071.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Озорная

*Tatyana-organizator*, Таня,

*GammiLugansk*, Олеся!

*Рады новичкам!!!* 

 [IMG]http://*********ru/972184.gif[/IMG]

----------


## GammiLugansk

Ozornaya, елена рощина, maknata, KAlinchik спасибо за теплый приём!!!:smile: :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## bulya

> GammiLugansk


А ты родом откуда?

----------


## aksinya.bortniкova2010

Здравствуйте, дорогие коллеги!
Наконец-то и я созрела, чтобы написать о себе. 
Меня зовут Оксана. Мне 31 год. Всю свою сознательную жизнь только и делала, что пела и никогда не думала, что стану еще и ведущей.  Я закончила Таганрогский пед. институт по специальности «Учитель музыки», но в школе так ни одного дня и не проработала. 
Судьбой мне уготовано было в своё время  попасть в ПТУ (сейчас правда там не работаю) на должность педагога-организатора - вот с тех пор всё понеслось, поехало: научилась и сценарии писать, и линейки вести,  и тематические вечера, и для сотрудников праздники организовывать  и много других мероприятий проводить , требующих организаторской   деятельности.   
Там и познакомилась с человеком, талантливым музыкантом, который сподвиг меня  заняться ведением свадеб, юбилеев, корпоративов и наша так сказать  совместная деятельность, постепенно переросла в творческий союз, а затем и в семейный. И вот уже около 4-х   лет мы с моим мужем стараемся дарить людям праздник. Но честно сказать, попав на ФОРУМ, поняла, что мне ещё  многому учиться и учиться у таких талантливых людей как вы, МИЛЫЕ ФОРУМЧАНЕ.
Здесь просто кладезь всяких интересных идей и  мастерство многих из вас - пример для подражания! А в нашем городе, не смотря на обилие ведущих, и поучиться не у кого - один сплошной нафталин. А так хочется перенимать опыт  у людей, которые вкладывают душу в свою работу, и этими людьми для меня являетесь ВЫ - жители ЦИТАДЕЛИ ТВОРЧЕСТВА. Спасибо за  ваш талант, за ту позитивную энергетику, которую вы излучаете и за те наработки, которыми вы бескорыстно делитесь на просторах ФОРУМА. Надеюсь, что тоже смогу быть вам полезной. *Всем УСПЕХОВ И БЛАГОДАРНЫХ КЛИЕНТОВ!*

----------


## Курица

> Наконец-то и я созрела


 :040: 
Привет!
 :069: 
Мы тебе рады!  :019: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*GammiLugansk*,
 :041: вы, наверное, из Луганска, да? А то ваш ник тааакой интересный! Булечка не зря спрашивает!
Милости ипросим в нашу компанию! :Aga:

----------


## Ленуська

ПРИВЕТ ВСЕМ: ТАЛАНТЛИВЫМ, ЦЕЛЕУСТРЕМЛЕННЫМ, ОБАЯТЕЛЬНЫМ, ЮМОРНЫМ, ДУШЕВНЫМ, ЩЕДРЫМ, ИЩУЩИМ, ДЕРЗКИМ, ПИШУЩИМ, СОЧИНЯЮЩИМ, ПОЮЩИМ, ТВОРЯЩИМ, а самое самое главное - дарящим радость людям - основное лекарство в жизни человека!!!
Я только начала знакомство с вашей творческой семьей - форумом, надеюсь стану нужной, частичкой большой и дружной творческой семьи!
 Расскажу немного о себе: зовут меня Елена Кононенко, я родилась в Харькове(самом лучшем городе на свете), а живу в Донецке, Украина. Так как, отец мой военный, семья много переезжала.... Конечно, как и у многих детские годы - становление личности(была и музыкалка, и хореография, и концерты, что мы с подружками устраивали перед жителями подъезда, как они нас терпели, не представляю; в школе - Снегурила, в училище, кстати, девчонки, все том же - швейном, организовывала все: концерты, показы мод, Новогодние и др. вечера, со швейным делом не сложилось, я подумала, если я не брошу ателье, я сойду с ума... Пришлось быстренько своему неугомонному характеру найти новое занятие: пошла работать в школу, учителем трудового обучения, в нагрузку для директора, а для себя в огромное удовольствие взяла часы - педагога - организатора, вот тут-то я поняла - это мое! Это, мне безумно нравилось!  Это был - 1992-93 годы - интернета не было, городская библиотека далеко, методдней не давали, я жила в школе - сутками, без выходных, меня научила жизнь всему- шить для школы костюмы, писать сценарии- авторские, сочинять песни и стихи к праздникам, организовывать праздники не только для школы и для микрорайнона, в котором находилась школа, и все это на полном интузиазизьме! Как вспомню, моя нищенская зряплата составляла около 30 рублей(тогда еще рубли по-моему, были) в месяц! Но я такая дура была, что я так радовалась этим копейкам, даже не понимала, за любимое дело еще и деньги получают...Мне так странно было и неудобно как-то, я все время "Спасибо" говорила...Смешная была! Затем, меня приметили в районо, школа стала в районных конкурсах призовые места получать, пригласили в районный  центр детского творчеста, поработала ровно год и затем пригласили в уже работать методистом в городской Дворец детского и юношеского творчества, занималась организацией и проведением городских конкурсов, фестивалей, концертов, выставок, новогодних, и других праздников, связанных со школой или проводимых городским и областным отделом образования, организовывала и проводила Всеукраинские семинары-встречи педагогов-внешкольников, руководителей кружков, студий на базе городского дворца, проработала там 5 лет, я поняла, что и там мне уже скучновастенько, надо расти, достигать чего-то большего, а когда директор старой закалки,  и ничего не хочет менять, трудно стало воплощать в жизнь новые идеи(прогрессировать), да и зарплата смешная, на подработки отпроситься не возможно, все субботы и воскресенья нужно выходить во Дворец, есть мероприятие во Дворце, нет - вы должны выйти и просто сидеть, дежурить на телефоне, вдруг кто-то позвонит!!! Ну, да впрочем, много конфликтов было из-за старческого маразма... А семью нужно кормить, и тут мне предложили работу в детском развлекательном центре, по проведению различных детских праздников, это был шанс вырваться на свободу, я очень переживала, как я буду жить без Дворца, без основной работы, я тихонечко ушла...
 Сейчас, я даже не представляю, как можно работать на "ДЯДЮ!"(ГОСУДАРСТВО!) так, как я это делала, отдавая всю себя без остатка, у меня за 17 лет педстажа не было больничного  более 2-3 дней, только температура спадала- я бегом на работу, чтоб не уволии!!! А как же там без меня, сейчас я живу другими принципами, я поняла наконец, что я сегодня и сейчас, пока есть здоровье и силы должна сделать все для своей семьи - В ПЕРВУЮ ОЧЕРЕДЬ!!!!
Так, вот я уже лет 10 занимаюсь проведением праздников, в основном детских, но года 4 назад мне пришлось поработать первый свой банкет на новогоднем корпоративе, мне было тяжеловато, ведь я не слишком опытная в проведении взрослых праздников, аудитрия отличается!!!!Я постоянно себя извожу мыслями, что ты не правильно делаешь, ты не умеешь, хотя люди благодарили, им было весело, я старалась как могла, написан был сценарий (я даже сейчас спутя несколько лет понимаю, что он был не плохой), но у меня не было главного - уверенности, профессиональной наглости, мастерства, у меня, самое главное, не было друзей, которые смогли бы посоветовать, подсказать, научить, поделиться опытом, я как слепой котенок, написала сценарий и боялась, что я написала не то, что подавать нужно не так.... Вообщем страх, сомнения, делали свое дело, я чувствовала мандраж, ужас... Но все приходит с годами, в этом году мне крупно повезло, у меня появился интернет, у меня появилось много знакомых и друзей ведущих(самых успешных в СНГ), на просторах бескрайнего интернета и - вот удача, меня пригласили на ваш ФОРУМ!!! Я шлю привет Ильичу, мы знакомы по одноклассникам в группе "ТАМАДА - это круто", мы знакомы и дружим оч.крепенько с Асей Бегляровой (Мариуполь), отдельное спасибо Светлане(еще не знаю фамилии) из Полтавы, что помогла мне войти на форум! У меня оч. хороший (как для новичка, 2-й год только, веду свадьбы) был сезон свадеб с августа по октябрь 10 банкетов! Во я дала, удачный наконец-то сценарий написан, мне самой нравится, у клиентов только положительные отзывы, впервые подходили просили визитки, хвалили гости и заказчики, я понимаю, что я могу это делать и причем хорошо! Очень надеюсь на понимание, взаимовыручку, и сама готова помочь ближнему!!!:smile:

----------


## Анжелла

Оксана! :flower:  Ленуська! :flower:  Очень рады Вам!  :Aga:  Заходите и вливайтесь к нам!

----------


## Rimmochka

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане!!!  Огромное спасибо за ваш форум.
Хотя я зарегистрировалась уже давно, все не хватало смелости написать сообщение, поскольку первый раз пишу на форумах. 
Вообще я не тамада, просто иногда провожу всякие сценки и конкурсы на днях рождения у родственников, чтобы праздник не превратися в пьянку. На дне рождении мамы (в октябре) и папы (в ноябре) использовала некоторые ваши наработки, немного подкорректировав под себя, за что вам безмерно благодарна. 
Живу я в небольшом закрытом городке Межгорье. У меня есть замечательный сынишка Тимурик. Ему 3 года. 
Очень хочется приобрести хоть чуточку того мастерства, каким владеете вы - талантливые творческие люди.

[IMG][IMG]http://s.******info/4f9d02b5ac229e4038ccece44b9296b1.gif[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## GammiLugansk

Живу я в Луганской области, в маленьком городке. Просто Луганск был долгое время моим местом проживания. Сначала училась в пед.университете, потом там работала. :smile:

----------


## bulya

Привет, землячка!Я сама из Луганска!

----------


## елена рощина

*aksinya.bortniкova2010*,
*Ленуська*,
*Rimmochka*,
ООО!!! В НАШЕМ ПОЛКУ ВСЁ ПРИБЫВАЕТ!!!ЭТО РАДУЕТ!!!  
[IMG]http://*********ru/941367.gif[/IMG]

----------


## vfhbyf

Привет всем!!!! Правда, здесь собрались все талантливые и креативные люди... Очень рада, что нашла такой форум. Сама работаю ведущей год, но все становится интереснее и интереснее, а особенно с такой поддержкой как на форуме, это вообще прекрасно. Вы все молодцы, у многих еще надо поучиться умению постановки и таланту придумывать такие оригинальные вещи. Милы:smile:е дамы и замечательные мужчины ВСЕМ ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!! Надеюсь и я буду полезна здесь!!!

----------


## Озорная

*aksinya.bortniкova2010,
Ленуська,
Rimmochka,
vfhbyf*

Вливайтесь, девчонки, смелее! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/942435.gif[/IMG]

----------


## марина С

привет!
когда случайно зашла на ВАШ ФОРУМ обалдела!!!!
какие все ВЫ молодцы!!! 
мне у Вас очень понравилось и я решила к ВАМ присоединиться.
Надеюсь найти здесь друзей.

немного о себе, если кому интересно, тоже расскажу.
замужем, есть взрослая дочь-студентка, мама и свекровь.
в семейной жизни все сложилось. в следующем году празднуем серебряную свадьбу.
проведением свадеб занялась в "лихие" 90-е, когда с зарплатой стало туго.
а так как я имею музыкальное и педагогическое образование, мне было не трудно начать.
что я ещё могу о себе сказать?
хорошо рисую карандашом портреты своих друзей, правда они у них же и остаются. люблю юмор, оптимистка. 
живу под девизом: "если не можешь изменить ситуацию -  измени свое отношение к ней!"

----------


## Озорная

*марина С*,

Марина, добро пожаловать! Будем надеяться на активное участие в жизни нашего форума!

[IMG]http://*********ru/978058.gif[/IMG]

----------


## solist64

> хорошо рисую карандашом портреты своих друзей,


 Значит иногда можно обратиться  с просьбой что-нибудь нарисовать?:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> Значит иногда можно обратиться с просьбой что-нибудь нарисовать?


 Серега, сказано же было ,- *своих друзей*... Так что сначала стань *своим другом*!:smile:

----------


## Суперстар

*GammiLugansk*,
*vfhbyf*,
*марина С*,
*Ленуська*,
*Rimmochka*,
Добро  пожаловать на наш лучший форум!
*aksinya.bortniкova2010*,
А ты  к тому же моя будущая землячка!!!
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/972929m.gif[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Усманова Ксения

Здраствуйте, меня зовут Ксения 26 лет.Башкортостан ,Уфа....сама мероприятия не провожу, но их организовываю все придумываю и создаю различные декорации и костюмы.....вот после проведения зубка для своего сынули наконец решилась заняться этим для денег....чайник одним словом.....хотела бы поделится как проводила зубок, но незнаю куда выложить, у вас тут все так строго)))

----------


## oksana-szr

здравствуйте дорогие форумчане. Я новичок на вашем форуме но не новичок в профессии с большой буквы Тамада. Меня зовут Оксана я из Города на Волге Сызрань. Мне 38 лет, с семьей все в полном порядке все при мне муж, дочь, собака.  зашла первый раз на ваш форум и кажется с новой силой влюбилась в свою профессию. А занимаюсь я уже 13 лет. Начинала работать.... если честно страшно вспоминать. Но что говорить убого всё было и шутки и прибаутки, но я всегда стремлюсь только к лучшему. Нравится мне доставлять людям радость. Работаем с мужем на пару. Из него классный певец и я при нем ну ничего вроде бы себе тамадушка. Я очень буду рада общения с вами. Чем могу помогу в беде никогда не оставлю. Но вы все такие умницы. У вас учиться, учиться и ещё раз учиться! Удачи вам всем. мой адрес: ostap-suzran@mail.ru

----------


## Анжелла

> но незнаю куда выложить, у вас тут все так строго)))


Серьезно?  :Vah:  Ксения, осмотрись и ты поймешь, что у нас тут все очень даже просто. Если это детский зубок, то наверное его нужно выставить в детском разделе. Удачи тебе, дорогая! :flower:

----------


## Анжелла

Оксаночка! Проходи и осваивайся! :flower:

----------


## Ponj29

*Усманова Ксения*,
*oksana-szr*,
Девчата, привет!! Осваивайтесь. Очень рада видеть Оксану из Сызрани. Тебе есть чем поделиться, не жадничай!!!!Это вам :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Озорная

*Усманова Ксения*,
*oksana-szr*, Оксана,

Приятно познакомиться!

[IMG]http://*********ru/967881.gif[/IMG]

----------


## лана 9

Новичок!Я новичок! Вернее новичок на форуме.Яи как и все кто попадает в первый раз  просто в шоке- кладязь идей, заходишь и попал на целый день. Так что низкий поклон администраторам форума.О себе- моя профессия организация праздников. А как тамада профессионально года 3.
 Светлана.Украина.Донбасс.

----------


## ElwiraT

А я 100% новичок ина форуме и в профессии. вот все рассказывают про людей, которые привели их в профессию, я мне офигенный пинок(в хорошем смысле) дал ваш форум и вот уже десяток банкетов в копилке имеется. так что огроменное СПАСИБО вам дорогие мои!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

А вообще в школе была очень и очень стеснительной. Какие там праздники?!!!! Вот в колледже и институте это да. Разернулась так, что во всех капустниках и как сценарист и как режиссер и как костюмер, вообщем все в одном. Ну, и естественно, как начала работать везде корпоративы, капустники, ДР -  все ко мне. И все было хорошо. Но вот настал тот день и час, когда я стала мамой. полгода была просто счастлива от того что муж и дочка рядом. А потом моя творческая душа просто завыла.... от скуки. И когда у родственников начались юбилеи за юбилеями я просто расцвела. Как догадались все праздники провела я и совершенно бесплатно за идею( хотя предлагали). В это же время нашла ваш форум. Не могу передать словами свое восхищение и радость. ТАКОЙ СВЕЖИЙ ГЛОТОК в моем сонном царстве!!!
И вот стали звонить люди, которые были на проведенных юбилеях.Раз отказалась, два. А потом думаю и чего отказываться может это судьба! вот так и завертелось. Вот и все пожалуй. Длинно получилось. и еще раз БОЛЬШОЕ ПРЕБОЛЬШОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО!!!!! :Oj:  Надеюсь тоже быть полезной. Да, живу я на Волге, в Чувашии.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Да, живу я на Волге, в Чувашии


Привет! а зовут тебя Эльвира?

----------


## ElwiraT

Да, точно так и зовут :Ok: , можно и ласково Элечка (вдруг в ком-то телячьи нежности проснутся) :Oj:

----------


## Гвиола

*лана 9*,какой же ты новичок??? Больше года на форуме! Скорее, геолог,решивший выйти на поверхность!:smile:

----------


## Ponj29

*ElwiraT*,
Элечка, привет дорогая. Очень рада видеть землячку на форуме. Я живу в Чебоксарах, буду рада общению!!!:smile:

----------


## ElwiraT

Ponj29, спасибо за добродушный прием. Здорово что есть люди творческие, которые живут рядом! :Aga:

----------


## елена рощина

*vfhbyf
марина С
Усманова Ксения
oksana-szr 
лана 9
ElwiraT
*
[IMG]http://*********org/50987.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/44843.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Shou-man

привет я Денис мне 24года  я ведший шоу программ режиссер праздников

----------


## Shou-man

Знаком с Оксаной иии Мариной

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Shou-man*,
 ну ты блин даешь Дениска, ну ка напиши, что ты с нами давненько знаком :Vah:  ну ка по подробнее , чтобы наши форумчане поняли КАКОЕ ЧУДО к нам пришло :023:

----------


## Тасья

Здравствуй, Денис!
Такой маленький, а уже шоу-мэн!
Гордо звучит!
Проходи не стесняйся, присоединяйся, ну и конечно же вливайся!
Рады! Рады! Рады!

Магнитогорск, это где? Что за область?

----------


## Ponj29

Привет, Денис! Правда, хотелось бы подробностей. Не стесняйся.:biggrin:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Тасья*,
ЭТО У НАС  в Челябинской области. ЮЖНЫЙ УРАЛ :042:

----------


## Shou-man

я работаю режисёёром дворца,в городе магнитогорске , учусь в акодемии культуры на режиссёра праздникоа в шоу бизнесе уже 6-год, сам пишу сказки , и шоу программы )

----------


## Тасья

Ах, вот где у нас молодняк растет!
Молодец! Парень! Только чет убежал куда, то...
Интересно молодых то послухать, у них обычно очень много свежих идей, не заезжанных взглядов.... Креативщики, однако!!!
Есть чему и поучиться наверно!?
Тем более сценарист и сказки сочиняет!
Рады, рады, рады!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Shou-man*,
ДЕНИС, не убегай, пройдись по темкам, почитай, поделись у нас здесь  клево

----------


## Тасья

Вот кто нам сказочку сочинит, про прошлого бычка, и свежего тигрушу, с участием дед мороза и снегурки.... 
Как ты на это смотришь?
У нас сказок очень много, а вот такой еще нет....

----------


## Shou-man

спасибо большое мне очень приятно с вами пообшаться :Vah:  :Vah: 

дааа сомной весело как в сказке , чем дальше тем веселее:rolleyes:

ну а вы чем занемаетесь?

----------


## Shou-man

*Тасья*,
 я в этом году написал сказку по мотивам королевство кривых зеркал

----------


## Shou-man

*Тасья*,
 если иньтересно могу выложить свои сказки этого года и прошлого

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Shou-man*,
дениска, ты когда отвечаешь  кому то, кликни на имя человека и он поймет, что ты с ним разговариваешь :Aga:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

и пробегись по темам, тут все по полочкам разложено есть тема НОВЫЙ ГОД  туда кинь сценарий- думаю понравится многим

----------


## Shou-man

*Тасья*,
 это сказка прошлого года

----------


## Ponj29

Да Новый год на носу. Денис, тебя девчонки в новогодней теме заждались, давай шагай к ним со сценариями. Удачи!!!

----------


## Тасья

Денис, ты умничка, конечно!
Но ты правда, пока осваивайся, найдешь  и новогоднюю тему, там есть и  тема свадебными сказками, чтоб нам сильно не флудить...
Молодец, что пришел! 
Осваивайся, угощайся всем, что тебе пригодится и конечно не жадничай! :Ok: 
Это для тебя [IMG]http://*********org/13093m.jpg[/IMG]

Мы здесь все про себя пишем, захочешь почитать, назад странички полистай, там про всех по немногу.....

----------


## елена рощина

*Shou-man*,
[IMG]http://*********org/30500.gif[/IMG]

----------


## pavluk

Уже давно назрело вылезти из "подполья" и выложить свои наработки и конечно признаться в любви некоторым форумчанам, да не знаю как это сделать, так как я полный "профан" в компьютерных технологиях. Вот попробую сейчас оправить свое первое сообщение на форум. Если получиться, то лед тронется....

Во всем мне хочется дойти 
До самой сути. 
В работе, в поисках пути, 
В сердечной смуте. (Б.Пастернак)

----------


## Марина Дудник

Боже правый! Павел? Как радостно видеть мужское имя на форуме!!! Слава богу что ты (кстати здесь все на ты - не против?) наконец то вышел в свет! Вливайся! Так не хватает мужчин... :Aga:  :Oj:   Ежели что спрашивай хоть в личку хоть в доске объявлений! Поможем, расскажем! Ты откуда? Вставь фотку в аватарку! Очень хочется видеть героев в лицо!!!

----------


## pavluk

Ура-а-а!!! Получилось!!! Теперь я с вами!
Ну и конечно пора раскрываться. Меня зовут Надежда, мне 48 лет. Всю свою сознательную жизнь занимаюсь организацией и проведением праздников. До 2002 года работа в бюджетной сфере. В 2002 году ушла с должности директора Центра и отправилось в свободное путешествие под названием "Дарить радость людям", т.е. продолжила свою деятельность уже как индивидуальный предприниматель. Имею высшее режиссерское образование, пою, пишу сценарии, хотя больше подходит слово "составляю" сценарии. Безумно люблю свою работу и не боюсь экспериментов. До кризиса организовывала и проводила примерно 90 мероприятий в год самой разной направленности и для разной возрастной аудитории. Сейчас эта цифра конечно меньше, но без работы не сидим... сплюну через левое плечо, чтобы не сглазить. Думаю, что попала на форум не случайно (хотя длительное время пребывала в шоке от самого факта, что среди профессионалов нашего дела возможно ТАКОЕ!!!! общение. Не спала ночами плакала, восторгалась, хотела узнать побольше о некоторых людях. да не знала и до сих пор не знаю как. Ладно хватит лирики, начинаю потихоньку выкладывать материалы в разных темах-может кому нибудь сгожусь. Не судите строго, если увидите, что то знакомое (хотя любой материал перерабатываю. а не использую бездумно).
     И еще, я безмерно благодарна всем, кто помогал мне в работе в этом году. Восхищаюсь Вами - Ильич, ПИГМАЛИОН. Люблю Вас -optimistka17,manja.

Во всем мне хочется дойти 
До самой сути. 
В работе, в поисках пути, 
В сердечной смуте. (Б.Пастернак)[/QUOTE]

----------


## maknata

*Shou-man*,
 Денис! Вливайся в наш коллектив! А сказочку твою я перенесу в новогоднюю тему:wink:
*pavluk*,
 Надюш, рада приветствовать коллег!

----------


## KAlinchik

я тут вот на какой мысли себя поймала ...
 все тут стараются отметиться и лишь единицы остаются с нами... остальные- копать пошли...
но я тех, что остаются, чувствую, наверное, уже как близких...читаю их посты, которые активно вливаются в беседы, в обсуждения...не всегда они и материал выкладывают, ну да фиг с этим... главное, что ты чувствуешь, что человек живет своим делом...и иногда зачитавшись, общаясь уже, как с давним форумчанином, обращаю внимание на дату регистрации, а это - осень нынешнего года, всего то ничего он здесь, а уже наш, форумский!
 Дорогие вновь присоединяющиеся к нам! не пропадайте, а? с нами интересней, чем просто выпрыгивать время от времени с очередным: " Дайте!" " помогите!!!!"

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

Ой :rolleyes:.... А мне.... мона к Вам!???? :biggrin:  :Pivo: 

[IMG]http://*********org/23421.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

*ПИГМАЛИОН*,
 тебе нуно!
 че так долго в подполье сидел, Петя?

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> ПИГМАЛИОН,
> тебе нуно!
> че так долго в подполье сидел, Петя?


 Так далековата я .... живу в захолустье.... :biggrin: Воть добрался пока  :Oj: ..... Ну а если честно... тока и увидел темку то :Aga: .... Все бегом, бегом.... СОРИ  :flower: ... Даже и сейчас вот... некогда почитать.... а хочется!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

*ПИГМАЛИОН*,
 ничего, Петь, ты главное, не пропадай до следующего Нового Года, океюшки?
 а то личность ты, похоже, очень интересная, нам в течении года найдется , о чем поболтать...:wink:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> ничего, Петь, ты главное, не пропадай до следующего Нового Года, океюшки?
>  а то личность ты, похоже, очень интересная, нам в течении года найдется , о чем поболтать...:wink:


*Ок :wink: Алиночка!.... ОбесЧАЮ  ... не пропасть....* 

[IMG]http://*********org/31612.gif[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

*ПИГМАЛИОН*,
 только что прочитала твою подпись:



> Сто гpамм не стоп-кpан,.. деpнешь - не остановишься!


вспомнила:
 поздно выпитая вторая- напрасно упущенная первая!:biggrin:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> *ПИГМАЛИОН*,
>  только что прочитала твою подпись:
> 
> вспомнила:
>  поздно выпитая вторая- напрасно упущенная первая!:biggrin:


*:wink::biggrin:... Если у ёлочки посинели иголочки - ёлочке больше НЕ НАЛИВАТЬ! :biggrin::tongue:*

[IMG]http://*********org/40807.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## maknata

> вспомнила:
> поздно выпитая вторая- напрасно упущенная первая!


:biggrin: Между первой и торой надо успеть выпить третью!
(Ой как я ржала, когда ребеночек лет трёх на свадьбе запомнил эту мою фразу и всё время просился к микрофону чтобы это сказать!:biggrin:)

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

_Организаторам форума... админам, модераторам... и активным участникам.... ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!! 
С уважением, Петр. _ 

[IMG]http://*********org/10111.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Между первой и торой надо успеть выпить третью!


*Между первой и второй...... можно выпить восемнадцать!...*  :Pivo: :biggrin: Но думаю, что на форуме не найдется таких умельцев...

----------


## Тасья

Петр! Ну наконец то!
Рады, что пришел! И главное, ждали очень!
Предлагаю!
Обмыть, явление Петра народу!
[IMG]http://*********org/36723.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

*Тасья*,
 Ты че, Тась? мы ж сопьемся!:wink: :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Тасья

> Ты че, Тась? мы ж сопьемся!


Не успеем!
Надо ж, чтоб на всех хватило!



> Между первой и второй...... можно выпить восемнадцать!...


Будем тренироваться!

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Предлагаю!
> Обмыть, явление Петра народу!


Спасибо, Наташ!  :Oj:  :flower: ...... 
Я за!!!... Ведь как говорил известный шоу-мен Роман Трахтенберг: "Моя жизнь скучна... пока не появляются первые сто грамм..."  :Pivo:  Бум веселиться :biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********org/57205.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/42869.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/35701.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Donald

Н-да... если этот шоу-мэн и дальше так заикаться будет в сообщениях по полтора слова - махом станет бывалым... 23 сообщения с 11 ноября - чудушко! Ну, что ж! Милости просим!!! Проходи - располагайся! Учи грамматику, делись наработками, рассказывай как живешь, чем дышишь! Но заметь - все в разных разделах!!!  :Pivo:

----------


## Donald

> ну ты блин даешь Дениска, ну ка напиши, что ты с нами давненько знаком ну ка по подробнее , чтобы наши форумчане поняли КАКОЕ ЧУДО к нам пришло


Ну хоть ты нам расскажи!

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> ... Ведь *как говорил* известный шоу-мен Роман Трахтенберг: "Моя жизнь скучна... пока не появляются первые сто грамм..."


Боже... я написал это "КАК ГОВОРИЛ" во втором часу ночи (по своему времени) т.е уже 20-го..... А вечером 20-го.... ушел из жизни шоумен, теле- и радиоведущий Роман Трахтенберг, сообщает сайт радиостанции «Маяк», на которой он работал ведущим. Роману был 41 год. У него остались жена и сын.

Причиной смерти Трахтенберга стал инфаркт. Ему стало плохо во время эфира, скончался он в машине «скорой помощи», сообщили РИА Новости бывшие коллеги ведущего...

----------


## Тасья

> А вечером 20-го.... ушел из жизни шоумен, теле- и радиоведущий Роман Трахтенберг


И мне сообщение в 5 утра пришло, не поверила сначала, но это так...
Помним и ценим его труды!..:frown:
Пусь земля ему будет пухом!
И царствия ему Небесного!

----------


## Оксаньчик

Приветствую всех о мудрейшии из старейших и креативные из молодых!!! Выхожу из подполья! Да, Да, Да я и есть тот самый копатель, геолог, крот, без дюймовочки! Каюсь! Но это если посмотреть на первый взгляд на самом деле я только 2 день как научилась что-то здесь писать и выставлять. 
Так что я всё время была с вами тока не могла это выразить словами. Многое я ещё не умею - чайник, но это тока в обращении с компом, а в остальном....я ещё вам пригожусь! 
Коротко о себе. 
Живу аж у полярного круга работаю в доме культуры, в отделе досуга. Мероприятия для детей(дискотеки, театрализованные праздники, конкурсы красоты...), корпоротивы, свадьбы, юбилеи....
По образованию музыкант Магнитогорск-дирижёр, Башкирия -учитель музыки. В детстве мечтала стать Пугачёвой! 
Да, забыла представится зовут меня Оксана, можно Ксюша, ну и ещё Ватрушка-в образе этого клоуна я работаю уже 6-й год.
Если меня не распнут, а я знаю что тута встречаются строгии тёти, я продолжу свой рассказ!
:tongue:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> а я знаю что тута встречаются строгии тёти,


 :046:  :042: 
Продолжай...... :025:

----------


## Оксаньчик

Ну таки я продолжаю. 
О себе: ужо понятно что с детства пела, балагурила, принимала участие во всех тусовках. В том числе концерты, спектакли, агидбригады, КВН не проходили без моего участия. Ну и когда после 10 класса решила пойти в кулёк мама с сестрой сказали - тока через наш труп. 
Пришлось идти в муз училище, сбылась мечта идиота. 
Ну а потом работа в школе, садике. Учёба в универе. И всегда я Массовик затейник- креативщик. А где то лет так 10 назад провела свою первую платную свадьбу и попав через 2 года на Север (Надымский район) нашла офицальное место работы в Доме культуры. 
Самые популярные мои программы
Конкурс красоты и обаяния для дошкольниц, развлекательная театрализованная программа для семейного отдыха "Вытворяшки", посвящение в первоклассники, фестиваль творчества "Планета песен", Новогодняя сказка на большой сцене, массовые уличные гуляния. и тд.
Ну и конечно свадьбы, юбилеи, корпоротивы. 
Очень хотелось бы найти единомышленников и обмениваться креативными идеями с досуговиками.
Мы одной крови!:tongue:

----------


## Тасья

> Выхожу из подполья! Да, Да, Да я и есть тот самый копатель, геолог, крот, без дюймовочки! Каюсь! Но это если посмотреть на первый взгляд на самом деле я только 2 день как научилась что-то здесь писать и выставлять. 
> Так что я всё время была с вами тока не могла это выразить словами. Многое я ещё не умею - чайник, но это тока в обращении с компом, а в остальном....я ещё вам пригожусь!


А что так долго пряталась то? Крот не пускал?
Строгие тети и дяди для порядку нужны, сама ж знаешь! Если б не они, тут был бы бардак!
А так новички и старички приходят и нарадоваться не могут!
Наконец то - В СЕМЬЕ! А с твоим то опытом, так уже давно пора тут жить! 

Из КВНа
Приложил Добрый Молодец ухо к земле....
Что-нибудь  слышишь?
Слышу, слышу! Опять крот Дюймовочку воспитывает!....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Вливайся!!! и Присоединяйся!!! Дюймовочка ты наша, подпольная!  :flower:

----------


## Оксаньчик

Дык по размерам я далеко ужо как не дюймовочка, да и по возросту уже на Бабулю Ягу тяну.
 А крот этот называется компьютерная безграмотность, или просто чайник. 
Я ж говорю старая я долго соображала чего и куды тут вставлять. Ну кватит оправдыватьси. Я рада что вышла из подполья. Сразу скажу за компом постоянно сидеть не смогу, но на все вопросы и просьбы конечно отзовусь т.к. человек я мягкий и как говорилось выше опытный.  :Aga:

----------


## Озорная

*Оксаньчик*,

[IMG]http://*********org/4620.gif[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

> на все вопросы и просьбы конечно отзовусь т.к. человек я мягкий и как говорилось выше опытный.


Ксюша, не бойся злых теток... Осваивайся смелее. А просьбами персональными со временем и тебя закидывать будут... Пока же ,заходи почаще в тему "Доска объявлений. Ищу, прошу, помогите... "Там как раз и находятся те, кто нуждается в помощи.. И если твоих знаний, умений, опыта достаточно,чтоб помочь, то вперед... 
Добро возвратится добром, при чём сторицей...

----------


## Оксаньчик

> Ксюша, не бойся злых теток... Осваивайся смелее. А просьбами персональными со временем и тебя закидывать будут... Пока же ,заходи почаще в тему "Доска объявлений. Ищу, прошу, помогите... "Там как раз и находятся те, кто нуждается в помощи.. И если твоих знаний, умений, опыта достаточно,чтоб помочь, то вперед... 
> Добро возвратится добром, при чём сторицей...


Ну,я конечно ни такая всемогущая как великий Гудвин. Но ведь у всех у нас есть слабые и сильные стороны так что я буду делится самым сильным. 
Вот меня сейчас очень волнует детский сценарий Нового года пока собираю матерьял идеи ещё ничего не зацепило и не зажгло. Так что покой нам тока снится. :Fz:  :Aga:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Оксаньчик*,
Ой , Оксана, ты такой позитив в меня внесла, я поулыбалась на твои посты. А ещё у нас в беседке есть тема - Пять минут здоровья, там частенько о диетах девочки гутарат, а в Праздниках - Школа веселья бабок ёжек..... :072:

----------


## shoymama

Оксана![img]http://s2.******info/63cd58d17bb54a4f1da64476012c6049.gif[/img]

----------


## IKlimeshina

ПРИВЕТ ВСЕМ! МЕНЯ ЗОВУТ ИРИНА.На форуме я недавно.Хотелось бы найти друзей.О себе:мне 36 лет, живу в Астрахани,работаю учителем музыки, являюсь руководителем вокального ансамбля "Затейники".Люблю организовывать различные мероприятия в школе, а также по возможности во время семейных праздников.:rolleyes:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*IKlimeshina*,
Привет. Ира.тебе сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=43459&page=46  :flower: 
а потом http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=38218&page=222 мы там знакомимся

----------


## Natali_T

> ПРИВЕТ ВСЕМ! МЕНЯ ЗОВУТ ИРИНА.На форуме я недавно.Хотелось бы найти друзей.О себе:мне 36 лет, живу в Астрахани,работаю учителем музыки, являюсь руководителем вокального ансамбля "Затейники".Люблю организовывать различные мероприятия в школе, а также по возможности во время семейных праздников.:rolleyes:


Ирина, очень приятно! Но знакомимся мы здесь!
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=38218&page=222

----------


## IKlimeshina

Спасибо!Я и туда вошла, чтобы познакомиться!:biggrin:

----------


## syaonka

*Оксаньчик*,
*IKlimeshina*,
 Ксюша!
ИРИШКА! 
Добро пожаловать! :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Lena-70

Добрый вечер! Меня зовут Елена. Я работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском саду. Живу г. Тутаеве (Ярославская обл.) Замужем, воспитываю великолепных деток.

----------


## марина С

Ozornaya
Суперстар
елена рощина
и все, все, все!

спасибо за то, что приветили.
не сразу посылаю своё "алаверды", т.к. утонула на страничках форума.
каждый раз просто приказываю себе: все! спать иди, уже третий час ночи! завтра как работать будешь?
кое где уже оставила свои сообщения, так хочется узнать о вас, вашем творчестве, да и свой чемоданчик растрясти - поделиться опытом!

А мои рисунки, прежде, чем вам показать, надо сканировать, но все они по размеру к сканеру не подходят.
может что-нибудь придумаю...

Всем ВАМ  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Озорная

*IKlimeshina*, Ира!
*Lena-70*, Лена!

Добро пожаловать! Рады приветствовать! Ну, а если подробнее о себе расскажете, то знакомство будет более полным. :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********org/50720.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ljubov

Здравствуйте, дорогие девушки! Пишу вам из Таллинна. Очень рада, что нашла единомышленников, а форум - просто замечательный, не могу оторваться, всё интересно! Ой, забыла представиться, извините заболталась...
Меня зовут Любовь Дружинина, работаю учителем музыки (так у нас в Эстонии величается должность музыкального руководителя в детском саду) уже давно, почти 19 лет. На форуме ещё пока осваиваюсь, помогите советом, где тут что...

----------


## Ильич

> Пишу вам из Таллинна


Чего сидим на, чего не работаем на?
Устали на.... Рабочие из Таллина.... в гостях у Сталина..
Так что то навеяло..
Таллин, Старый Томас,  Прибалтика молодость СССР МДА.....
Широка страна моя родная, как то очень стала уже ты...

----------


## Озорная

*Ljubov*,




> На форуме ещё пока осваиваюсь, помогите советом, где тут что...


Люба, привет!  :flower:   Рады новичкам!  :069: 

Тебе сюда надо заглянуть, на многие "непонятки" найдешь ответы. И свои вопросы задавай без стеснения, ответят с удовольствием :smile: :Aga: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=43459&page=46

Давай осваивайся и становись полноправным членом нашего самого лучшего форума!!!

----------


## Ljubov

Спасибо, Наташа, за поддержку! Буду осваиваться потихоньку...

----------


## Гвиола

*IKlimeshina*,не надо делать дубли тем! Не боись,мы тебя заметим!:smile:

----------


## Shou-man

*Ponj29*,
А как туда попасть?

----------


## maknata

*Shou-man*,
 Денис, куда тебе попасть надо?

----------


## жужелица

Здравствуйте меня зовут Наталья, живу на Урале, работала с детьми разных возрастов в д\с . С самого детства меня привлекала сцена, но увы -сценой для меня стал музыкльный зал в детском саду.Сначала это было просто детское участие в праздниках,потом вожатая в школе для подшефных классов,потом училище,после организация детских утренников праздников да и просто каких-то развлечений,раздумья по поводу во что одеть того или иного героя,как украсить зал, как сотворить красоту  доставить радость детям и родителям подарить им праздник .Сейчас не работаю сижу дома решаю для себя чем же я хочу заниматься и понимаю что это организация праздников для детей,именно для детей младшего и среднего  дошкольного возраста . Отработав 6 лет с малышами 2-3 лет я просто влюблена в этот возраст.

----------


## Эдель

Приветик всем! Прошу принять меня в свою компания. Меня зовут Анна, живу в Харькове. Работаю ведущей. У меня замечательна доченька и совсем недавно родился крохотный сыночек, поэтому, я временно не работала. Сейча собираюсь с новыми силами дарить людям праздник. У Вас замечательный форум, столько талантлевых людей и столько интересных идей. Буду рада познакомиться поближе и поделиться своими мыслями и взглядом на проведение торжественных мероприятий.

----------


## Озорная

*жужелица*, Наташа!

*Эдель*, Аня!

Молодцы, дечонки, (а тут все таковые!!!) что вышли из подполья!!! С нами вам будет лучше, честное слово! Вливайтесь, общайтесь, радуйтесь сами и радуйте всех нас. Добро пожаловать!

[IMG]http://*********org/48758.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Julkamaus

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Юлия, живу в Германии. С детства очень активно участвовала во всех утрениках,да в школьных мероприятиях. занималась хореграфическими танцами до того, как переехали в Германию. Начала организовывать праздники года 3 назад, первый юбилей был юбелей мужа, а потом и ёлка для русских ребятишек, юбелеи друзей и конечно же новый год. Ну вот вроде и всё обо мне.

----------


## Владленыч

Всем привет! И старичкам и новичкам!
Давненько в эту темку не заглядывал!
Смотрю, народ стал, потихоньку, покидать "подполье"!
Правильно, давно пора!
Не стесняйтесь, общайтесь, "питайтесь" позитивной энергией, информацией, а также делитесь оной! И всё будет хорошо!  :Ok: 
*Shou-man*  Денис, ИМХО, постить, желательно, чуть  "многословнее"! :smile:
Дмитрий, на эту тему, уже писал, ты, по ходу, не заметил! :smile:
Расскажи о себе подробнее, если действительно есть желание общаться!
А то складывается впечатление, что ты просто набираешь колличество постов.
Всем удачи во всех ваших благих начинаниях!

----------


## Озорная

*Julkamaus*, Юля!


 [IMG]http://*********org/129483.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Li-ONa

Я такая балбеска, писала вчера писала, знакомилась блин, а оказалось не туда писала, исправляюсь, копирую свой пост сюда:smile: 




> Ну вот и я решила засветиться в этой теме. Всем добрый вечер, уважаемые форумчане!!!
> Как видно по дате регистрации, я тут уже довольно долго обитаю, но пока нахожусь в группе (признаюсь очень обидной) геологов... но геолог я порядочный, "спасибо" говорю всем-всем кто мне чем то помог в работе и, честно говоря, нахожусь в той группе, потому что опыт невелик, и особо делиться нечем, все задумки в той или иной степени уже здесь, на форуме, есть, но я расту!!! и надеюсь все таки смогу быть полезной....эх!
> Так вот, зовут меня Лия! Мне 25, замужем, есть чудесный ребенок -дочка Леруша, нам чуть больше годика. Собственно рождению ребенка я обязана тем, что теперь веду мероприятия.
> режиссерской работой занималсь давно, ну как режиссерской :biggrin:в школе, в институте всегда организовывала всякие вечеринки, спектакли, постановки, игры, сама все придумывала, шила костюмы, музыку искала, в общем меня ОЧЕНЬ это цепляло. Потом решила замуж пойти. подошла к этому вопросу очень творчески.....и поняла, что мне реально МАЛО только моей свадьбы, ведь в одну, пусть даже самую лучшую свадьбу не уместишь всех задумок... и тут, оказалось что мои самые лучшие подружки, по совместительству соседки (мы живем в одной квартире) тоже горят идеей устривать праздники, творить и вообще талант пропадает, одна по музыке, вторая уже несколько лет фотографирует, для себя, мастер классы всякие, школы...в общем все свободное время отдает... вызвались свадьбы друзей организовывать и проводить и завертелось. а тут я еще очень кстати стала мамой  и ушла в отпуск по уходу за ребенком, появилась масса свободного времени и просто немеренный запас энтузиазма, который надо было срочно выплескивать, и вот уже полгода мы занимаемся этой тяжелой, но такой интересной работой, подруга диджей, вторая фотограф, а я идейный вдохновитель, сценарист и собственно ведущая  Конечно очень мало опыта, очень сложно. Но как радостно видеть довольных молодоженов, родителей, гостей! Чувствовать удовлетворение своей работой, отдачу от того что не спал ночами, придумывал, по кусочкам лепил сценарий. Конечно читая ваши отчеты от том или ином мероприятии, понимаю как мне далеко до профессионализма, очень нужна уверенность в себе и умение себя подать. Я учусь! И неоценима помощь форума и вас всех в моих начинаниях 
> В прошлую субботу у меня была 5я, юбилейная свадьба, и я решила, что могу уже с полным правом не только читать этот форум, но и отметиться в этой и других темках. Спасибо всем, кто дочитал до конца. Но я столько дней и ночей провела читая странички форума, что многих из вас будто бы знаю лично, и хотелось, чтобы вы познакомились со мной! Очень надеюсь на теплый прием.

----------


## Надюха 79

Здравствуйте!меня зовут Надежда!живу на Урале.работаю бухгалтером.по натуре  веселушка-хохотушка!!!люблю когда праздник-это праздник,а не банальная пьянка.сама я пока мало что умею,но очень хочу учиться. В восторге от всех Вас,какие ж все здесь УМНИЧКИ!возьмите меня к себе?!

----------


## Ладушка

*optimistka*,
Здравствуйте! Урал большой. Можно узнать  точнее откуда у нас оптимистки ? Я вот не скрываю  свой  славный город Асбест. Славен тем. что здесь самое большое количество ведущих на душу населения.  И много людей занимающихся  горными разработками.  по добыче  полезной руды...

----------


## asb.76

Всем привет!  Меня зовут Светлана. Основная моя специальность - бухгалтер.. А в душЕ я массовик-затейник (конечно в меру своих сил и возможностей) БЕСПОДОБНЫЙ САЙТ!!!!!!!!  Когда зашла сюда первый раз - была в шоке... Все в открытую и со всей душой делятся своими наработками. Я в прошлом году начала заниматься оформлением машин и залов на свадьбу. Но что бы я ни спрашивала у других, более опытных в данной сфере, людей - слышала что-то типа: думай сама, зачем я буду раскрывать свои секреты.. ну и всё в таком духе... Когда ты полный "чайник" в этом деле - это очень тяжело... Но было огромное рвение, и еще очень люблю чтобы всё было красиво и качественно. Глядя на украшения на рынке мне захотелось придумать что-нибудь не ширпотребовское.. и всё вроде получилось.
http://*********org/79299.jpg
 Я провожу все праздники на работе и внутри своей компании, но мне всегда было страшновато выйти к абсолютно не знакомой публике. Может на этом форуме смогу хоть чуть-чуть храбрости набраться. СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ всем форумчанам за их терпение к иногда, вроде, элементарным вопросам, и отзывчивость в помоши!

----------


## Надюха 79

*Ладушка*,
Ой,я тоже не скрываю свой любимый городок Златоуст,а мы славимся металлургами и гравюрой на стали.про Асбест тоже наслышана.

----------


## Ладушка

*asb.76*,
 Здравствуйте Светлана!! Красивое оформление машины. Очень оригинально. Но раз уж вы в теме "Кто мы" то  и откуда мы тоже  интересно знать. :flower:

----------


## asb.76

Я из Ростова-на-Дону. Еще не просмотрела все темы, может и тут есть оформление авто. Может и я смогу  помочь начинающим. В теме Арки я уже рассказала вкратце как мы ее делаем

----------


## Надюха 79

*asb.76*,
Светочка!а мы с вами еще и коллеги!!!:smile:
Я тоже провожу на работе и в кругу друзей все праздники. Огромнейшее спасибо всем форумчанам за Ваш труд,идеи!!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

*optimistka*,
 Вот  как здорово, Надежда!  :flower: Тоже наслышана о Златоусте.  Год назад я планировала организовать встречу на Урале,  но не получилось найти достаточного количества  людей открытых для такого мероприятия. Надеюсь. что вам будет  интересно в нашей компании .  Тем  более, судя по дате регистрации, вы нас уже должны знать.  Не  стесняйтесь показать  себя! Мы не сильно кусаемся))):biggrin:

----------


## Надюха 79

*Ладушка*,
Спасибо.стеснялась,я ж не волшебник как вы,а только учусь! Буду исправляться.

----------


## Ладушка

> я ж не волшебник как вы


 :Oj:  у меня палочки волшебной нет. Есть только  форум, а с  друзьями, которых здесь нашла можно делать чудеса!

----------


## Леночка1977

Всем привет! Меня зовут Лена, по профессии я инженер. Мой родной город Пермь! Попала на форум случайно и не могу оторваться, читаю взахлеб, только сегодня вся в расстройстве, закрыли некоторые темы. Я не профессионал, а так, любитель, нравится проводить вечера для знакомых и родных.

----------


## Ильич

> Всем привет! Меня зовут Лена, по профессии я инженер. Мой родной город Пермь! Попала на форум случайно и не могу оторваться, читаю взахлеб, только сегодня вся в расстройстве, закрыли некоторые темы. Я не профессионал, а так, любитель, нравится проводить вечера для знакомых и родных.


Пишите Леночка пишите и когда
Станет 
Сообщений: *51*
Гири станут золотыми, и темы станут открытыми...

----------


## uljbka

здраствуите форумчане,наверно пришла моя очередь вылезти из норы если это получится,хотя 2 письма  благодарности я писала ,но парадокс куда они попали не знаю.живу в германии,я не профи толко собираемся своеи компаниеи повеселиться.очень многое взяла  с вашего форума,многое из литературы,хочется с вами общаться но вот и сеичас пишу письмо,но не знаю смогу ли я  закрепить его здесь.,поэтому и сижу в норе что не знаю как вылезти.хоть как называите меня геологом,мышью или другим словом но хочется быть с вами.

----------


## Ладушка

*uljbka*,
 Получилось носик высунуть)))  Ура!  
А как зовут вас?

----------


## Ильич

*uljbka*,
Да какая разница.. профи не профи.. 
ЧЕЛОВЕК!!!!
Он животное социальное и живет среди людей... общаясь с ними
 Давай беседовать ....

----------


## uljbka

да вроде бы получилось,ЛАДУШКА;НО чЕСТНО я не вру пыталась и раньше писать,и спасибо ставила у кого материал тырила,Зовут  светлана 39 лет.

----------


## uljbka

Ильич так дело в том я не новичок,больше года в недрах земли обитаю,но вот добавить раньше почему-то не могла, а в росси была в этом году в гостях,нарыла много материала для юбилеев,кому то надо было поделится,поэтому выложила их в одноклассниках

----------


## веселый праздник

Ну а если о себе:  живу я в ростовской области.... занимаюсь оформлением праздников....  и живу в костюме деда мороза 10 дней перед новым годом..... потому как его в это переод не снимаю

----------


## Тасья

Всем прибывшим, здравствуйте!
Ребята мы очень рады, что появляются, все кто, очень долго на форуме, и даже  нос боялись высунуть.... 
Теперь становится понятно, как много подпольщиков. То что вы выходите, на свет, так это очень хорошо! Беседка "кто мы", теперь самая популярная!
И конечно же не забывайте, что "тырить" не красиво, поэтому темы для вас многие закрыли....  Да и что за игра в темную? Все уже взрослые.... Поэтому кто там еще в засаде сидит, выползайте и не стесняйтесь! В ваших же интересах! А то неровен час и 100 постов поставят, а то и тест на профпригодность заставят проходить....
Мы ж вам рады! И спасибу поставим, если есть за что! А за треп, лишний не по теме и удалить могут....  Имейте ввиду, те кто не идет на контакт, тот не тамада и не организатор, и мы понимаем кто и для каких целей находится! 
Так что у вас есть очень удобный шанс выползти всем и сразу, т.е. оптом! Всех разом не съедят, да и в толпе легче потеряться.....
_Милости просим!_

----------


## Larek

Все "геологи" начали выходить из норок! Вот и моя очередь. Зовут меня Наталия. Я из Оренбурга. Работаю в школе. Приходится часто проводить, организовывать и детские праздники, и учительские. В этом году провела 2 юбилея. Однажды случайно набрела на этот форум. Обилие замечательных идей меня поразило. Такого креатива не встречала больше нигде! Я могу поделиться  сценариями детских праздников, корпоративов для учителей.  Рада сотрудничать.

----------


## Ильич

Larek  
Новичок

Регистрация: 26.02.2008
Сообщений: 1
Поблагодарили: 0
Первое сообщение! С февраля 2008! Браво!:biggrin:
Милости просим.... :Aga:

----------


## Лайн

а я вот написала,а пыталась отправить ,нажала на "Отправить быстрый ответ" ,а ничего,всё пропало:confused:

ой я извиняюсь,а теперь сообщение появилось,чёто наверно делала не то,вот пишу снова, Всем привет! Приятно познакомиться!Я не профи,но приходится ,как самой неравнодушной устраивать на работе корпоративы,вот на носу Новый год,будет вечеринка человек на 45, вот готовлюсь,ищу стихи,конкурсы,переделываю под наш коллектив,вот безумно рада,что бороздя просторы инета нашла ваш форум, здесь очень Талантливые и Замечательные люди. Все огромное СПАСИБО! я как только смогу чем то помочь и что-то выложить интересное,так сразу и непременно! Ну вот и написала,может не так красиво,как хотелось бы,но всё же :Oj: 

Вот забыла,Меня зовут Света, будем знакомы!

и ещё один вопрос,раз уж я в этой темке,как благодарить, вот есть така строка поблагодарили

----------


## n717sr

Всем привет!!! Меня зовут Лилия. я из Нижегородской области, работаю ведущей детских и взрослых развлекательных программ. Друзья, очень хочу присоединиться к вашей братии. Конечно, зарегесирирована я не очень давно, поэтому не писала, а только читала, и переваривала информацию. Если примите, буду рада влиться в коллектив и быть полезной.

----------


## Наталюшка

> Конечно, зарегесирирована я не очень давно


Регистрация: 18.11.2008

 :Vah:

----------


## Гвиола

*Наталюшка*,а год на форуме это "недавно"!:biggrin:

----------


## Подмосковочка

Вот и я добралась до этой темы! Всем привет! Меня зовут Елена ( люблю когда называют Еленка и Ленок, Ленчик...). Я родилась в г.Орехово-Зуево, но вот уже 23 года живу в Электростали. По образованию- хореограф, но к сожалению давно по спец. не работаю ( без комм). Веду свадьбы, юбилеи.. На форум случайно попала, НО!! Нет ничего случайного- все закономерно.. Работаю в кампании по организации торжеств. И как писала уже в теме "творческие знаки"- 100%-ная оптимистка))) Вот и всё)). Ваша Подмосковочка))

----------


## Гвиола

*Лайн*,посмотри на сообщения которые читаешь,там справа внизу есть кнопка "Спасибо"

----------


## Та самая Светлана

Всем здравствуйте! Рада оказаться среди ВАС и хочу представиться. Зовут Светлана, живу в Твери. Из потомственных массовиков-затейников. Росла за кулисами рабочего клуба, где работала мама. В школе была в культмассовом секторе и класса и школы. По настоянию бабушки получила профессию швеи, но шить не люблю, поэтому окончила училище культуры по специализации РКМ. Работала в клубах области и города, вела свадьбы, но потом понялане та натура (очень близко принимала к сердцу промахи и неудачи, даже если в них была не моя вина) Пошла в педагогику-старшая вожатая, руководитель театрального кружка-работала и в школе и в ДОУ. 5 лет работаю костюмированным ведущим детских праздников (аниматор слово не люблю) Юбилеи веду редко, от свадеб держусь в стороне, поскольку тамадой себя не считаю, наверно я больше ведущая камерная типа "от всей души"-вела вечера встречи выпускников там все было в тему. А работая с детьми получаю удовольствие на все 100%, от написания сценария до сияющих глаз самих деток.

----------


## Гвиола

*n717sr*,Лилечка,уже то,что ты всё правильно понимаешь,меня очень
, очень радует! Я бы на твоём месте сменила непонятный ник и вставила бы фоточку!:smile: ИМХО.

----------


## n717sr

> *n717sr*,Лилечка,уже то,что ты всё правильно понимаешь,меня очень
> , очень радует! Я бы на твоём месте сменила непонятный ник и вставила бы фоточку!:smile: ИМХО.


Наталья, уже фоточу вставила, а ник - это просто моя электронка, мне так проще!!!

----------


## Гвиола

*n717sr*,Лиля,круто!!! А электронку в подпись поставь и подпись "новичок" смени на имя. Будем считать,что ты прописалась!:smile:

----------


## n717sr

> *n717sr*,Лиля,круто!!! А электронку в подпись поставь и подпись "новичок" смени на имя. Будем считать,что ты прописалась!:smile:


Спасибо за прописку!!  :Ok: Щас попробую усё изменить, но я пока ЧАЙНИКkuku

----------


## optimistka17

Лиля! Имя сама сменить на Форуме  не сможешь Обращайся к Марине Мазайкиной, к администратору... А пока поставь свое имя в автоподпись...

----------


## shoymama

*n717sr*,
Посмотри , когда я зарегистрировалась. Так, ради интереса. Ты - раньше.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Тему подчистила. ПРОШУ всех  обратить внимание, в этой теме- только знакомство!!!!*

----------


## Марья

И еще, как пожелание всем новичкам! Вы нам представляетесь, но и с нами тоже знакомьтесь - перечитайте эту тему сначала. И вы увидите каждого из нас на тот момент, когда мы тоже были новичками :wink: Да и просто вам комфортнее будет - получится двухстороннее знакомство. Вы нам представляетесь, а мы вам (давно представились)... :smile:

----------


## malyuska

Всем доброго времени суток! Я на сайте совсем недавно, и еще не очень понимаю как правильно здесь ориентироваться. Хочу представиться уважаемым форумчанам. Зовут меня Наталья,мне 29 лет, проживаю я в Подольске, замужем, воспитываю сыночка. Образование у меня высшее экономическое, но в данный момент не работаю, занимаюсь ребенком и домом. Вроде-бы и времени должно быть много свободного, но на самом деле его катастрофически не хватает чтобы осуществить все планы в моей голове. Наш папа военнослужащий, мест жительства мы уже неоднократно сменили, и наши родственники находятся от нас очень далеко, потому и помочь нам некому. Да уж.... как то все печально выглядит по моим описаниям. На самом деле все очень даже позитивно. Мы научились надеятся только на себя и на друг-друга, от чего наш маленький семейный мир только крепнет. Так вернемся к тому что послужило поводом забрести на ваш замечательный сайт. У меня совсем малюсенький опыт ведущей. Каждый торжественный момент близких тебе людей хочется еще больше украсить веселым праздником, оставляющим долгие приятные воспоминания. Так у меня и началось. Сначала дома в кругу родных и друзей провела 50-летний юбилеи своих родителей, и всем очень понравилось. Потом дни рождения любимого сыночка старалась превратить во что-то сказочное. Муж все подшучивол, что я никак не могу успокоиться если не проведу сценарий с конкурсами и шутками. Год назад мой папочка сам попросил провести юбилей 60-лет для своих коллег на работе, и мне было очень боязно так как было самое высокое начальство с его предприятия (он и сам зам.директора), я так нервничала, но все прошло супер. Я удостоилась похвалы даже от гостей. Вот такой мой маленький опыт. Не откажите пожалуйста за столь маленькие навыки принять меня в ваш интерессный коллектив. Буду очень рада с вами познакомиться.:smile:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*malyuska*,
Натаха, вливайся :042:  у нас здесь очень интересно .А главное- не стесняйся спрашивай.старички у нас только с виду грозные :031: .Но, никогда в помощи не отказали.Правда ,правда :Aga: 
(или мне так повезло :049: )

----------


## Озорная

Всем, всем, всем новичкам!

[IMG]http://*********org/121340.gif[/IMG]


И всем, всем, всем, кто давно хотел с нами познакомиться, но не решался..... :smile:

[IMG]http://*********org/104956.gif[/IMG]

*Желаю всем приятного общения на нашем самом замечательном форуме!!! Давайте дружить!*

----------


## Torry

Всем-всем-всем,  здравствуйте!  Если о себе, то меня зовут Виктория, (30 лет, 23 января) Я из Донецкой обл. В школе часто проводила школьные мероприятия, а также различные праздники. На новогодних огоньках 5 лет выполняла роль Снегуроньки. Радовало то, что Деды Морозы каждый год менялись. Если о семье, то давно и счастливо замужем, растет сыночек Ярослав. Если о работе, то работаю в КП "Вода Донбасса" инженером по охране труда. Сейчас взяла тайм-аут, основная работа - мама! Еще одна работа, не менее любимая - это проведение свадебных торжеств. Моя половинка - Андрей занимается видеосъемкой, поэтому можно сказать, что у нас семейный подряд. И конечно же отдать должное нужно моей родной сестре /ТАТУСЕ/,которая на протяжении моей творческой деятельности /6,5 лет/ является моей поддержкой и опорой. А самое главное, благодаря ей я - ВЕДУЩАЯ, А МОЙ МУЖ - ВИДЕООПЕРАТОР! 
Рада присоединиться к Вам. 
Очень надеюсь, что найду единомышленников. Хотя некоторых уже знаю.

----------


## Rec3

Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Валентина. Я бухгалтер в энергетической кампании. Живу в Иркутской области. Я не профессионал в вашем деле,но мне нравится проводить семейные праздники. Так сложилось в нашем коллективе, что вся организация корпоративных праздников лежит на моих плечах. Мне хочется сказать всем Вам большое СПАСИБО, за то что вы такие талантливые люди.

----------


## Тасья

Ай, да умнички!
Ай, да Новички!!!
Ну, что теперь не страшно же! 
Всем огоромный привет!
Мы рады что вы с нами! Что начали понимать! 
Вот теперь становится даже интересно, когда нас так много!

[IMG]http://*********org/115185m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ладушка

*n717sr*,
*malyuska*,
*Torry*,
*Rec3*,
 Лиля, Наташа, Вика, Валентина - добро пожаловать.  :flower:

----------


## Елена Дианова

На сайте недавно, честно говоря ранее никогда ни на одном сайте не общалась, поэтому даже как-то несколько не посебе. Ну да ладно, думаю освоюсь. Первую свадьбу провела достаточно давно, у подруги. Потом были праздники у родни, знакомых, и теперь веду праздники у людей посторонних. Рекламой не пользуюсь совсем. Только сарафанное радио. Окружающим мои праздники нравятся, но я в душе все равно считаю себя дилетантом.

----------


## Сильва

> Окружающим мои праздники нравятся, но я в душе все равно считаю себя дилетантом.


Это очень верное чувство. Мудрецы всегда говорили, что только умный знает, что он ничего не знает...:biggrin: Пока есть самоанализ - ты не потерянный кадр для нашего общества! Приживайся, вливайся, спрашивай, рассказывай! :flower:

----------


## Larek

> Первое сообщение! С февраля 2008! Браво!
> Милости просим....


Спасибо за приветствие! Ильич, вы просто суперпрофессионал. Я просматривала видео. Сколько лет вы занимаетесь организацией праздников? 
Я еще только учусь! Поэтому делиться опытом могу только по детским праздникам.

----------


## maknata

> Поэтому делиться опытом могу только по детским праздникам.


Это тоже бесценно! У нас многие занимаются детскими праздниками. Зайди в доску объявлений. Там человек просит о помощи как раз по твоему профилю. Я бы с удовольствием помогла, но реально у меня нет времени описывать подробно все игры.

----------


## malyuska

[QUOTE=senovaoxana;2513201]*malyuska*,
Натаха, вливайся :042:  у нас здесь очень интересно .

Спасибо Оксана за приветствие, сразу как то теплее стало. Буду рада общению на форуме.:smile:

----------


## Курица

ВСЕМ-ВСЕМ-добрый день, добрый день. добрый день...всем-всем-добрый день. добрый-добрый день...
Меня поняли летние тамадейцы, потому что я процитировала нашу форму приветствия, которая прижилась на крымской тамадее с легкой руки Веры из Феодосии(кстати. Вера!!!Аууууууууууууу!! :Oj: Ты где? ты ж регистрировалась у нас!?)
Тут где-то в темках для новичков Ильич написал гениальную веСЧЬ: для Форумчан весь год делится на Встречи в реале:он писал (видишь, Аксакал, цитирую близко к тексту-уж больно понравилось!!!), что начинается год в январе с зимней Питерской тамадеи, продолжается ................, а заканчивается Крымской в июле...
Так что-живое общение сначало ников и аватарок, а потом-возможность расширить свой мир через стекло монитора, увидеть живые аватарки, которые тебя уже, как облупленного... :Oj: -это как раз то, что держит меня в жизни уже без малого 2 года (юбилей двухлетний аккурат на Питер приходится, воть!!!!:tongue:)
Чего и вам всем желаю...
Итак, милости просим. уважаемые
*malyuska*,
*Larek*,
*Елена Дианова* и иже с ними...
 :flower:

----------


## Озорная

*Torry*, Вика!
*Rec3*, Валя!
*Елена Дианова*!
*Larek*, Лариса (правильно?)
*malyuska*, Наташа!

[IMG]http://*********org/105975.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Torry

На душе становиться полегче!
спасибочки!

----------


## Запах Дождя

*Эдель*,
 Аня, геологом была? :))))) хи-хи :) Знаю-знаю, когда зарегилась - тебе не до форумов вообще было :) 

сем ново и не новоприбывшим (но решившим выйти на свет белый) - привет :)

----------


## vejila

Девочки, я вчера ужасно расстроилась, даже уснула с большим трудом. Всё думала-думала...думала о том, что ведь меня тоже к геологам-червям причислили. Очень обидно... Только обидно не за то, что до нужных тем не могу добраться, (я когда этот форум обнаружила, сначала начала тупо всё подряд запасывать, как будто чувствовала,что это может закончиться),так-что мне сейчас есть чем заняться, перечитываю, что есть. А обидно за то, что я только вот начала втягиваться в вашу семью, потихонечку что-то своё выкладывать, и бац...  :Jopa: 
Недавно я смотрела на цифры с количествами сообщений и благодарностей под вашими именами :eek:и представляла, что у меня когда-нибудь тоже такие будут. А вот теперь не покидает мысль... что я оставляю свои сообщения только потому, что меня прижало, как-будто не по своему большому желанию поделиться, а от безысходности. И так гадко на душе становится...  Помогите избавиться от нехорошего чувства.

----------


## n717sr

Спасибо за радушный прием!!! и всем ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
 спасибо огромное админам, ваш "пинок" заставил многоих зашевелиться и меня в том числе.:wink:

----------


## n717sr

> Девочки, я вчера ужасно расстроилась, даже уснула с большим трудом. Всё думала-думала...думала о том, что ведь меня тоже к геологам-червям причислили. Очень обидно... Только обидно не за то, что до нужных тем не могу добраться, (я когда этот форум обнаружила, сначала начала тупо всё подряд запасывать, как будто чувствовала,что это может закончиться),так-что мне сейчас есть чем заняться, перечитываю, что есть. А обидно за то, что я только вот начала втягиваться в вашу семью, потихонечку что-то своё выкладывать, и бац... 
> Недавно я смотрела на цифры с количествами сообщений и благодарностей под вашими именами :eek:и представляла, что у меня когда-нибудь тоже такие будут. А вот теперь не покидает мысль... что я оставляю свои сообщения только потому, что меня прижало, как-будто не по своему большому желанию поделиться, а от безысходности. И так гадко на душе становится...  Помогите избавиться от нехорошего чувства.


 ВСЕ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО!!!!

----------


## vejila

Что я ещё не сделала? Не рассказала о себе. Честно говоря, я уже запуталась в темах, из-за того, что многие тематические темы закрыты. пишу куда-попало и что-попало... Но, надеюсь, что сейчас угадала... 
По специальности я - учитель начальных классов, о профессии учителя я мечтала с детства. но после преддипломной практики поняла, что учителем не буду НИКОГДА! 
По воле случая после окончания училища попала в культработники. да там и осталась. Как пела я в частушке на конкурсе культработник года  "-...окультуриваться стала..."  Кстати, надо их поискать и людям показать, вдруг кто из культработников приглядит...
и вот уже  много-много лет я ничем другим не занимаюсь. Почти сбылась ещё одна детская мечта-стать артисткой...
     Такая вот моя история!!!

----------


## shoymama

> пишу куда-попало и *что-попало.*..


Что попало - лучше не надо! Да мы и сами журнал "Чем развлечь гостей почитываем". А некоторые даже и печатаются :biggrin: :Aga: 
Поэтому лучше опытом делись. Можно даже отрицательным - других предостережешь. Только спасибо скажут  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## lola-7

Доброго времени суток! Я - Lola-7 - Оля из Белорусского края))))
Рада, что несколькими нажатиями клавиш, забрела на этот замечательный форум.
Я - не тамада, хотя проводила свадьбы )))Я - не певец и не композитор, я не профессиональный ведущий(вру чуток, есть диплом после учёбы на курсах телемастерства), я и малую толику не сделала и не провела столько всего интересного, что многие из форумчан. Но я очень люблю творчество во всём!!!!
Волею судьбы оказалась мамой 9 детей и вот...всё и началось)))
Сценарии,праздники, вечеринки, концерты, дни рождения, свадьбы...
занялась благотворительной деятельностью и...стала проводить благотворительные концерты для детей-сирот, инвалидов и т.д. сама пишу по мере сил и времени, что-то нахожу в инете(плагиат, но приятный))) Сейчас создала на общественных основах театр-студию для детей и готовлю праздники в школе(мои дети должны гордиться своей мамой)))
Провожу и курирую Республиканские благотворительные акции с Белорусским Детским Фондом  вот уже 11 лет, как могу и что могу. Мой девиз - если не Я, то Кто???
Так и получилось, что оказалась на этом форуме. Но в силу своей занятости - только сейчас спешу сказать кто я, и самое главное -  сказать - СПАСИБО!!!!ВСЕМ-ВСЕМ!!!  Если мои наработки создадут для вас творческий настрой - я и этому буду рада))))

----------


## Анжелла

> Волею судьбы оказалась мамой 9 детей и вот...всё и началось)))


Оля! Респект и уважуха!:biggrin: Проходи и обживайся. :Aga:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Всем новичкам истинным и тем, кто скрывался - ПРИВЕТ! Вас так много за последнии 2 дня, что сразу трудно запомнить. Но если начнёте полноценную жизнь здесь, то станете родными и близкими. Надеюсь, что так оно и будет.

----------


## АЛЕСЯ Волкова

Привет всем, меня зовут Алеся,больше года сижу на сайте, еще тогда когда первый раз на него зашла пыталась зарегистрироваться, но возникли проблемы со скоростью интернета, рада что сейчас все таки свершилась моя регистрация.Я не профессиональная тамада, но очень люблю когда приходят гости, ко всем праздникам  готовлю развлекательные сценарии, и все это  благодаря сайту. Сама я мало пишу, поэтому не обижайтесь.Как правила беру готовое и переделываю под конкретную ситуацию.Но надеюсь и мои "произведения" кому-нибудь понадобятся.

----------


## Larek

> Larek, Лариса (правильно?)


 Зовут меня наташа! Larek  от фамилии Ларина. Вот так  такая известная фамилия иногда превращается в школьную кличку.

----------


## Larek

> Девочки, я вчера ужасно расстроилась, даже уснула с большим трудом. Всё думала-думала...думала о том, что ведь меня тоже к геологам-червям причислили. Очень обидно... Только обидно не за то, что до нужных тем не могу добраться, (я когда этот форум обнаружила, сначала начала тупо всё подряд запасывать, как будто чувствовала,что это может закончиться),так-что мне сейчас есть чем заняться, перечитываю, что есть. А обидно за то, что я только вот начала втягиваться в вашу семью, потихонечку что-то своё выкладывать, и бац... 
> Недавно я смотрела на цифры с количествами сообщений и благодарностей под вашими именами и представляла, что у меня когда-нибудь тоже такие будут. А вот теперь не покидает мысль... что я оставляю свои сообщения только потому, что меня прижало, как-будто не по своему большому желанию поделиться, а от безысходности. И так гадко на душе становится... Помогите избавиться от нехорошего чувства.


  Так и я себя чувствовала! Но оказывается не всё так страшно! Добавила несколько сценариев в детские праздники в разные темы! Надеюсь пригодятся!

----------


## Овечка

Привет всем! Меня зовут Людмила. Ник "Овечка" взяла потому, что я по гороскопу Овен, родилась в год Козы. Мне 42 года. Работаю главным бухгалтером. Я, скажем так, тамада-любитель). Делаю это не за деньги, а просто хочется сделать людям приятное. Очень обидно, что закрыли разделы. Не успела сделать еще одному человеку подарок в виде "проведения дня рождения". В студенчестве я играла в театре эстрадных миниатюр, участвовала в КВНах. Неоднократно награждалась бесплатными поездками по городам, грамотами, дипломами. А еще я пою, играю на гитаре, синтезаторе, пианино. Ну вот вроде и все про себя. Всем удачи в таком интересном и увлекательном деле! Тамада - это не профессия, это состояние души!!!

----------


## IREN77

Доброе время суток,уважаемые форумчане!!!
Зовут меня Ирина, живу в небольшом городке в Центральной части Украины.
я не тамада, да и ведущей себя бы не назвала. Просто ,когда собираемся коллективом отметить кокой-нибудь праздник - хочется,чтобы это был празник,а не банальная пьянка. К сожалению, придумать от начала до конца какой то сценарий у самой ума не хватает, поэтому и рыскаешь по интернету в поисках чего то интересного, переделываешь под "себя", точнее под восприятие коллег. ПРодолжается это уже более пяти лет, соответственно планка подымается,а с придумками все тяжелее и тяжелее.
Когда я случайно нашла Ваш форум - радости моей не было предела. Столько нового и интересного, не избитого. Я читала ВСЕ., поражалась,удивлялась,по доброму завидовала, что есть люди которые любят свое дело, умеют его делать, получают от этого большущее удовольствие, просто ТАЛАНТИЩА, кукую колоссальную работу проделывают к каждому событию. Самая любимая тема была - "Отчеты..". Вы так интересно рассказывали о проведенных мерроприятиях, иногда это были и не приятные моменты. но Вы всегда друг друга поддерживали, хвалили ,советывали . Не знаю почему- я ведь не ведущая, но мне было ужасно интересно. Потом тему для таких как я закрыли, я расстроилась.
 А вчера - просто уДАР, назвали геологом,поставили в пример, а у меня слезы...
Простите,конечно, понимаю. что Ваши дейстия правильные, но одновременно не представляю чем я смогу поделиться с такими ассами, профи как Вы. Ведь все, что я использовала в сценариях взято из недр интернета, а потом уже нанизано на одну тематическую ниточку, да еще и под специфику коллектива.
вину свою признаю в том, что за весь год не сказала ни кому из Вас СПАСИБО. а точнее не кликнула на значок. Но поверьте. я мысленно множество раз Вас благодарила, хороших слов о Вас наслышанны и мои коллеги. Когда мне говорили слова благодарности, я всегда отвечала, что моя заслуга только в том что я Вас для себя и для них нашла. 
Спасибо ВАМ всем !!! Оптимиста17, Курица, ВетерНамерений,Ильич. Маня и многие, многие, до которых мне не долететь. Удачи Вам и неиссякаемых источников для входновения! :flower:

----------


## maknata

> не представляю чем я смогу поделиться с такими ассами, профи как Вы.


Ира, да ведь не в материале дело. Вот написала бы в своих любимых отчётах "Ребята, а использовала вот эту вашу фишечку у себя в коллективе на вечеринке. Вот это прошло на ура, а вот это совсем не восприняли". И это было бы даже ценнее выложеного материала.Потому что, когда опробуешь новую фишку идёт эксперимент своего рода - конечно в основном предугадываешь реакцию людей, но могут быть и проколы. На одну компанию на "ура", на другую - никак. Потом анализируешь что и как, и что сделать, чтоб всегда было на "ура". И мнение народа в этом анализе всегда пригодится.И просто пообщаться, мы ведь такие же люди со всеми общечеловеческими проблемами. Да и потом, у нас открыты темы совершенно не имеющие отношения к специфике работы - то же приложение к розовой тетрадке - обычная кулинарная тема, почему бы не поделиться каким нибудь фирменным рецептом? Да найти общих тем для обычного разговора можно множество, было бы желание :Aga: 


> соответственно планка подымается,а с придумками все тяжелее и тяжелее.


 И тут можно было бы спросить совета - подскажите, вот было то то и то, а что можно сделать в этом плане нового?

----------


## тен-тен

Добрый день! Меня зовут Ольга.  Я не профессиональная тамада, просто очень люблю доставлять свом близким радость на праздник! По состоянию своего здоровья вынуждена не работать. Огромное спасибо всем за ваши интересные материалы, которые помогали мне в подготовке праздников!Прошу прощения за то, что сама долгое время сидела в подполье.Постараюсь внести свою лепту. Правда до настоящих ведущих мне далеко. Надеюсь кому-нибудь пригодятся и мои собранные материалы. Ник мне придумал мой сынуля, это что-то из аниме.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Волею судьбы оказалась мамой 9 детей и вот...всё и началось)))


Это ж надо!!!!! У нас есть форумчанка, у нее 6 детей, она ТОЖЕ РАБОТАЕТ МАМОЙ!!! Оля, вам надо ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО с ней познакомиться! Это Ириша, рыжая Скво, она тоже участвует в благотворительных мероприятиях, концертах. Вот один  из них. 
Оля, только не пропадайте, ваша деятельность- это ОЧЕНЬ важно не только для детей- сирот, но и для нас, простых форумчан. Рассказывайте о проведенных мероприятиях, выкладывайте видео.

----------


## Mazaykina

> А вчера - просто уДАР, назвали геологом,поставили в пример, а у меня слезы...


Ирочка, вы ж понимаете, что ваш профиль я скопировала СОВЕРШЕННО случайно, взяла тех, кто был в данный момент на форуме, только и всего. Из 8 скопированных, решила выдожить только 2, ну ваш попал в список, что ж делать. Но поверьте, НИЧЕГО личного.

----------


## Айсидора

> Что я ещё не сделала? Не рассказала о себе. Честно говоря, я уже запуталась в темах, из-за того, что многие тематические темы закрыты. пишу куда-попало и что-попало... Но, надеюсь, что сейчас угадала... 
> По специальности я - учитель начальных классов, о профессии учителя я мечтала с детства. но после преддипломной практики поняла, что учителем не буду НИКОГДА! 
> По воле случая после окончания училища попала в культработники. да там и осталась. Как пела я в частушке на конкурсе культработник года  "-...окультуриваться стала..."  Кстати, надо их поискать и людям показать, вдруг кто из культработников приглядит...
> и вот уже  много-много лет я ничем другим не занимаюсь. Почти сбылась ещё одна детская мечта-стать артисткой...
>      Такая вот моя история!!!


Приятно увидеть Наташа, что ты из Тольятти! :smile:Сама форумом болею, правда сейчас очень большая напряженка со временем. Но уснуть не смогу, если не забегу на форум хоть на 1 минутку. :biggrin:Мечтаю о встрече с форумчанами в реале. Но даже в Самару не смогла вырваться. Такова жизнь. Но встреча на форуме с удивительными людьми, замечательными профи в нашем деле помогает. С темами со временем разберешься! Друзей обретешь настоящих! И в работе подспорье необыкновенное!
Спасибо всем форумчанам. Желаю что б это общение никогда не закончилось!!!! Всем удачи!!! Всех люблю!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Victorya

> По воле случая после окончания училища попала в культработники. да там и осталась. Как пела я в частушке на конкурсе культработник года "-...окультуриваться стала..."


Ну что ж. тогда милости просим и сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=92950
 много полезного почерпнешь, но и общаться не забывай!!! Удачи, коллега!

----------


## Такса я

Всем здравствуйте! Не знаю, решилась бы я когда-нибудь зайти сюда и написать о себе, если бы не закрытие многих тем! (Простите, но я откровенна). Дело в том, что на фоне такого количества ведущих высочайшего уровня не совсем ловко себя чувствуешь. Я заходила на ваши сайты, знакомилась с вами, благодарна была за каждый написанный вами пост. Читала, изучала, училась. А ещё я неоднократно видело ваше не совсем хорошее, так скажем, отношение к новичкам. Страх, неуверенность - назовите как хотите.
Были сценарии собственного написания - я их выкладывала. У меня всего 7 постов, но в каждом сценарий, который писался не один день. Я знаю, какой это адский труд и как нелегко создавать что-то новое, поэтому понимаю ваше решение "закрыться". Ну да ладно, буду ждать гневных откликов :frown:

Расскажу о себе:
Меня зовут Татьяна, 29 лет, мой логин Такса я  (на самом деле я счастливая хозяйка милого таксёнка). Живу и работаю в Рязанской области, в г. Новомичуринске .  На этом форуме далеко не новичок Виталич, который также с этого города. Я начинала с ним работать, а потом не сложилось. Сейчас самостоятельно занимаюсь проведением различных торжеств и мероприятий, пою и чувствую себя счастливейшим человеком, потому что *нашла себя в этой жизни*!  
Спасибо вам за то, что вы есть! Были моменты, когда этот форум меня спасал, выручал и помогал мне. Интернет провела только неделю назад, а до этого - через мобильный телефон, с ужасной скоростью, с бешеными материальными тратами, может быть я оправдываюсь, но технические моменты - это тоже важный аспект в общении и обмене информации на этом форуме.
Удачи вам и творческих успехов! Благодарных клиентов и всего самого наилучшего!
С уважение Татьяна.

----------


## Тасья

> Ну да ладно, буду ждать гневных откликов


Танюша, да никаких гневных откликов и не будет!
Тем более что 



> чувствую себя счастливейшим человеком, потому что нашла себя в этой жизни!


Присоединяйся и общайся! И тебе и нам будет полезно! 
Тем более, что есть о чем поговорить!

----------


## Такса я

Тасья, спасибо Вам огромнейшее! Сижу вот как на пороховой бочке и жду расправы...   :Aga:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Девченки, я обращаюсь к вам, ко всем сразу. Вы все пишете, что ничего в этой жизни сами не придумали. Да не поверю я, не могут случайные люди, которые не придумали ни одной игры(хотя бы переделали под себя) ни сочинившие ни одного четверостишия, частушки, переделки песенки, и т д, заниматься подготовкой и проведением. А что бы было, если бы инет до сих пор не изобрели???
Неужели вы никогда не покупали допотопные книжки - Тамада или типо того, не выписывали различных журналов, где можно хоть что-то подчерпнуть???
У нас полно на форуме людей, которые с инетом знакомы не более, чем лет 5, а им уже за 40, за 50, как они смогли преуспеть?? Да потому что не надеялись ни на кого, сидели ночами, днями, и думали, творили, пробовали.
Извините конечно, но меня бесят эти крики - пустите в отчеты! Конечно, там можно все готовое слизать, зайти в личку, попросить мол вышлите. Но ведь голова есть у всех, мозги тоже, и куча незакрытых тем! 
Я бываю на форуме не каждый день, есть основная работа, но если что-то придумываю, сразу сюда, к народу, чтобы оценили. Бывает, что говорят - ерунда, но никто еще не побил и не отматерил. Почему все в голос пишут, МЫ ВАС БОИМСЯ, тут одни звери что ли собрались, которые кусаются через экран???
Да и в чем собственно проблема то, критерием для попадания во все темы явл всего лишь 50 сообщений, но не пустышек, типа здрасьте и до свидания, а хоть что-то дельное. 
Творите, дерзайте, пусть это будет минимум, всего лишь одна маленькая игра, но придуманная вами, а не слизанная с инета. И люди к вам потянутся! Удачи! От души!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Сижу вот как на пороховой бочке и жду расправы...


Да что вы трусихи такие? Представлю, из экрана мониторааааааа высооооовываетсяяяяя рукааааааа и по лбу, по лбу......:biggrin:

----------


## GlazOlga

здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! и я выхожу из подполья! да, каюсь, гостевала на форуме уже около года и все молча! Когда набрела, совершенно случайно. на форум, просто млела от удовольствия, просто кайфовала от прочитанного, во время работы на форум заглядывала, после работы допоздна оставалась, потому что дома дочь на комп не пускает. Спасибо большое всем! А почему ничего от меня не было: да прочто не знаю как, а спрашивать было не удобно, на работе молодежь, а я тетка таким несерьезным делом занимается! Я буду страться вникать сама, если не будет получаться, пожалуйста, помогайте!
я не ведущая  праздников, но так сложилось, что на всех праздниках, в которых я принимаю участие, от меня  чего-то ждут интересненького и мне это нравится! буду проводить нынче праздник к  новому  году в своем коллективе (это 30-40 человек) в 4 раз и вот, нынче с форума  САМА научилась скачивать музыкальные нарезочки, спасибо за это большое ПИГМАЛИОНУ (он такая умница, а я ни разу спасибо ему не сказала, а оказывается для этого надо лишь на кнопочку нажать, так просто), спасибо, надеюсь, вечер получится удачным.  Жаль, что доступ 
мне закрыли, я думаю, сейчас самые интересные сообщения приходят на форум. и вместе с тем, понимаю администрацию форума, действительно, все должно быть взаимообразно. 
и все же благодаря форуму, я поняла, что мне это очень нравится, и я всю жизнь занималась не тем, что для души мой приятно...
но вот в том году пригласили меня провести вечер (после моего нового года), а я струсила и отказалась, одно дело когда все свои и другое, когда посторонней публике, когда я не знаю, кто на что способен. Но поживем, увидим! спасибо вам за понимание, восхищаюсь вашим талантом!

----------


## tfeofilova

Привет, ВСЕМ! Меня зовут Татьяна. Живу в небольшом уральском городке, что носит название Чусовой. По образованию педагог. В данный момент воспитываю годовалого сынишку и Мужа.Праздники ооочень люблю и люблю их дарить. Сначала сама активно участвовала в сценариях, которые писала моя коллега, а потом стала для семейных вечеров лепить сама. Пока не было Интернета, то моей болезнью было приобретение книг с готовыми сценариями. Пользуясь случаем, хочу сказать ОГРОМНОЕ ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКОЕ СПАСИБО авторам всех идей, что размещены в теме ЮБИЛЕЙ. Когда я их заимствовала, то моя совесть все время меня заставляла чем-то и поделиться. Я даже приготовила папочку с некоторыми разработками, которые когда-то использовала, но руки до нее не доходили. Вот теперь я  постараюсь сделать то, что откладывала на завтра.

----------


## shoymama

> Да что вы трусихи такие? Представлю, из экрана мониторааааааа высооооовываетсяяяяя рукааааааа и по лбу, по лбу......:biggrin:

----------


## похестакес

Здравствуйте, впервые открыла эту темку. Вот оказывается как здесь всё. Пользовалась(грешна) Вашими материалами, но только по случаю. Наверное нас, любителей, здесь много. Основная работа - учитель. Если честно, то до сих пор ещё не совсем поняла, как здесь и что. Куда размещать? Как размещать? Может быть когда- нибудь и мы поймём. А пока не судите строго.

----------


## Natali_T

> а я тетка таким несерьезным делом занимается! Я буду страться вникать сама, если не будет получаться, пожалуйста, помогайте!
> !


Да нет,вы не правы, наше дело очень даже серьёзное :Aga:  - дарить людям праздник  :flower: -вот и относится к проведению праздников нужно со всей серьезностью и ответственностью

----------


## shoymama

:Ok:  :Aga:  :Aga: 
А еще с дотошностью, юмором и ОЧЕНЬ БОЛЬШИМ ЧУВСТВОМ ОТВЕТСТВЕННОСТИ!!!

Если бы у нас была своя клятва, то "не испорти " и "не навреди" было бы в первых строчках.

----------


## svetlana41166

Итак,прошу внимания,прошу как можно тише,
сегодня вы многое увидите и многое услышите,
сегодня вам должно всё понравиться,
а пока,разрешите представиться....меня зовут Светлана!!!(вот так я предст. на торжествах,куда меня приглашают...
Я муз. руководитель в дет. саду,а тамада-это хобби.Но получается так,что хобби меня и кормит.Я закончила муз. училище,играю на аккордеоне,фо-но,пела когда-то в ресторане,стаж работы почти 10 лет,выхожу из подполья и готова к вам присоедениться....:wink:

----------


## Ильич

> я не ведущая праздников,





> буду проводить нынче праздник к новому году в своем коллективе (это 30-40 человек)


И кто ты после этого?

*Добавлено через 16 минут*



> В студенчестве я играла в театре эстрадных миниатюр,


Респект коллеге я тоже из СТЭМа Будильник Запорожье.

*Добавлено через 17 минут*



> Спасибо за приветствие! Ильич, вы просто суперпрофессионал. Я просматривала видео. Сколько лет вы занимаетесь организацией праздников?


20 лет

*Добавлено через 18 минут*



> Вера!!!Аууууууууууууу!!Ты где? ты ж регистрировалась у нас!?)


Вера всем передает привет, именно сейчас поправляет здоровье.....Я говорил с ней по телефону.

*Добавлено через 25 минут*



> Самая любимая тема была - "Отчеты..".


Я восхищаюсь.. любимая тема. Прям у всех диагноз один - вуайтеризм (страсть к поглядыванию). 
А мы как в раздевалке душу распахиваем а тут глядять.... глаза из щелки.

*Добавлено через 26 минут*



> Спасибо ВАМ всем !!! Оптимиста17, Курица, ВетерНамерений,Ильич. Маня и многие, многие, до которых мне не долететь. Удачи Вам и неиссякаемых источников для входновения!


Дорогу осилит идущий.

----------


## Inchik0811

Живу в богом забытом,самом маленьком и очень культурно-слабеньком городке в Донецкой области г.Константиновка,все производство вымерло и мы еле-еле доживаем,но не смотря на это городок люблю и работу свою обажаю.Тружусь в детском саду музыкальным руководителем,ничего более любимого у меня нет.Детей,со своей наивностью,шалостями и прочим очень-очень люблю.В ГОРОО на хорошем счету:меня знают и уважают,не раз показывала свои работы на город и область.В юности и отрочестве работала сначала пионервожатой,а затем несколько лет подряд ст.вожатой.Немного проработала в местном ДК,но не смогла там усидеть,т.к.люблю свободу и ценю время,но отношения со всеми остались теплые,если не сказать больше.
Однажды моя мама попросила провести свадьбу для одних её знакомых.Это было что-то:хоть я уже к тому времени и имела опыт общения со взрослыми,но это было совсем другое,я 5 раз отказывалась,понимая что могу ведь испортить этот день,5 раз опять соглашалась,а вдруг получится и все будет хорошо,за месяц я сбросила 10 кг,так я переживала.На тот момент ни о каком интернете и речи не было.По знакомым,в ДК,насобирала кое-какую информацию,меня принарядили и так сказать вытолкнули.И вот этот день настал,конечно должна сказать спасибо знакомым,они меня так интенсивно поддерживали и я немного почувствовала почву под ногами.Игры с пионерлагеря,поставленная речь(что меня наверное спасло и спасает по сей день),вот так 2 дня как в страшном сне.Люди мне еще и спасибо говорили,я в шоке была.Проснувшись на следующий день я была на седьмом небе от счастья,что все прошло.Через какое-то время звонок и опять просьба провести свадьбу,у меня опять шок.
Еще скажу сложно показывать себя,когда рядом работают профи:те же музыканты смотрят косо на тебя и ухмыляются,персонал кафе похихикивает,а я ведь все это замечаю,от этого еще больнее и сложнее,все время приходится держать себя в напряжении.А дальше так как и у всех:1,2,3 и т.д.И каждый раз выискивала что-то новенькое,смотрела за другими(училась).

----------


## Сильва

Как много новых лиц!!! Всем - добро пожаловать к открытому общению! Ждём вас в темах, для удобства - поставьте имя в подпись, а то сразу всех не запомнить...:biggrin: Если что неясно - обращайтесь, подскажем! :flower:

----------


## Ткачев

Здравствуйте все!Меня зовут Андрей,родом я из сибири(Кемеровская область).
Праздники занимают пратически всю мою жизнь.С 16 лет работал в "культуре",сначала в народном театре кукл,после перебрался (а точнее забрали ну или если угодно пригласили)в управление культуры при администрации района.Попутно закончил институт(режиссерское отделение),и все это время только и делал ,что участвовал во всех праздниках,мужчины в культуре всегда были на расхват.Отработал в родной "культуре" 15 лет,и в связи с критическим фин.положением ушел на вольные хлеба.несколько лет назад,с супругой открыли  ип.,занимаемся все тем же(супруга у меня тоже "культурная" :) )праздниками,а точнее организацией и проведением,а также аэродизайном.
О себе могу добавить,что веду все от свадьбы до корпоратива.Делаю на своих мероприятиях все,чтобы люди не скучали,и чтобы праздники которые провел я запоминались надолго.(в хорошем смысле)

----------


## maknata

*Ткачев*,
 Вливайся в нашу дружную семью! Кстати у нас и аэродизайн в фаворе, есть такая темка. Так что проходи, осваивайся, если что не понятно - спрашивай, поможем :Aga:

----------


## Ткачев

хорошо,буду знать к кому обратиться :)

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Ткачев*,
Добро пожаловать :069: заходи, располагайся. не стесняйся ,обращайся :049:

----------


## Тасья

> Здравствуйте все!Меня зовут Андрей


Андрей, привет, проходи, располагайся!
Мы тут, иногда шумим, но ты внимания не обращай!
Проходи, присоединяйся, у тебя проблем с общением наверняка нет, так что будь как дома, не забывай что в гостях...
Если что, зови, приходи в гости! Поможем, подскажем!

----------


## shoymama

О! Мужчин прибавляется, да еще с режиссерским образованием! Да еще с опытом и культурной женой! Класс! Добро пожаловать, коллега!

----------


## Lyudochka

Всем огромнейший привет из Украины-из славного города Переяслав-Хмельницкий! Меня зовут Людмила,друзья называют Людочка,работаю тамадой второй год,хотя и раньше любила организовывать праздники,но раньше это было хобби. Каюсь-была геологом! Однажды случайно зашла к Вам на форум и...заболела. Вы-чудо! У меня нет такого большого опыта как у вас, но есть огромное желание работать и дарить радость людям.Веду праздники на украинском языке,есть некоторые наработки,с которыми с удовольствием поделюсь.Желаю всем хорошего настроения!

----------


## svetlana41166

Девочки и мальчики!!! Вот ещё один стишок на представление....

Друзья мои! Скажу вам прямо.
На свадьбе главное программа.
Не вкусной кажется еда,когда бездарен тамада.
Не экономь на тамаде,
ведь,право дело,не в еде. :Aga:

----------


## shoymama

*svetlana41166*,
Это стихи нашей форумчанки, мы все их знаем. При цитировании в следующий раз  знай. что их написала наша Лина

----------


## GlazOlga

Дорогой аксакал Ильич! в ответ на ваше 
И кто ты после этого?
сообщаю, извините за косоязычие, хотела этим сказать, что любитель, а не профи... и для меня важнее спасибо, сказаное  от души, хотя просто денег никто не предлагал, наверно, тоже неплохо....
вот, честно даже не знаю как этот оформить, надо почитать инфу для новичков..

----------


## shoymama

> Девочки и мальчики!!! Вот ещё один стишок на представление....
> 
> Друзья мои! Скажу вам прямо.
> На свадьбе главное программа.
> Не вкусной кажется еда,когда бездарен тамада.
> Не экономь на тамаде,
> ведь,право дело,не в еде.


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128164
посмотри пост и подпись. Пост, кстати, очень нужный, советую ознакомиться - пригодится

----------


## KAlinchik

> .Веду праздники на украинском языке,есть некоторые наработки,с которыми с удовольствием поделюсь.


ждем тебя в этой теме:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=76395

----------


## Ильич

> И кто ты после этого?


Да ведущвя ты! Все так начинали!:biggrin:
Прими этот крест и неси его...

----------


## Айсидора

Всем новичкам желаю обрести УВЕРЕННОСТИ. Здесь на форуме самые внимательные и добрые люди живут. И поддержат и подскажут!

А про руки из монитора - долго смеялась!!!! Спасибо

----------


## ZABAWA

Всем   приветик!!!  Очень   хороший  форум!!!  Меня   зовут  Ольга, я  из  Владивостока,  работаю  ведущей   восемь  лет!   Готова  присоедениться  к  вам  и  помочь,  чем  смогу!!! Хотела   сказать  об  изменениях  в  форуме,  может  быть  это  и  к  лучшему,    что  закрыли   некоторые  темы  для  нас (я  имею   новичков,  таких  как  я),  теперь   нам  дают   шанс,  внести  свой  вклад  в  развитие  нашей   с  вами  ветки,  и  не  забывайте""  НОВОЕ,  оно   бывает  лучше  чем  старое""  Так  давайте  начнём  заниматься  Новым  годом,  вот  увидете  у  нас  получится!!  Я   верю  в  вас  и  в  себя!!!

----------


## Елена ДОЦ

Здравствуйте, честной народ, жители и обитатели форума!
Вот и одно из первых моих сообщений на страницах этого замечательного форума.
Как и положено тут, как заведено на форуме, коротко постараюсь рассказать о себе. Хотя, должна сказать что с форумчанами некоторыми я уже знакома воочую, поскольку была участницей двух Тамадей в Песчаном.
(Пользуясь случаем, передаю привет Ильичу, Фее, Оптимистке, калинчику, Сержу, Халявочке, масяну, Викторинке, Картинке, Курице, Петровне, Леоне, Татусе, Лиле-Филиппу-Сереже и многим другим обитателям Тамадей в Песчаном).
Я - Лена Доц, живу в Феодосии, тамадю вот уже 7 лет. Последние 2-2,5 года активно тамадю напару с Максимчиком77. По образованию - психолог. Кроме ведения праздников читаю лекции по психологии, провожу психологические тренинги.
Надеюсь, что примут меня в форумскую интернет-семью "быстро и безболезненно" :)
Желаю всем Удачи, денег и Клиентов с которыми приятно и интересно работать.
До встречи на страницах форума.

----------


## optimistka17

> Вот и одно из первых моих сообщений на страницах этого замечательного форума.


 Ну наконец-то... :Ok: 
 Леночка, тебя действительно знает много народа благодаря Тамадеям в Песчаном... А твое прошлогоднее дефиле на шпильках в лесу ( помнишь дискотеку?) так, вообще никогда не забудут ... Это же легенда...
Хорошо, что и ты стала писать, а не только в сообщениях Макса проскальзывает,- вот мы с Леной....
:smile:
*Lyudochka*, рада видеть тебя, тезка... Нас ,*Людмил,* на Форуме много И ни дна не была лишней....
*ZABAWA*,знаешь у нас на Форуме есть моя землячка, Лена-Забава... ВЫ наверно на рсстоянии договорились похожие ники взять...
 А звучит-то как славно, мелодично,- ЗА-БА-ВА! Просто русская сказка... Сердце радуется...

----------


## ZABAWA

> Ну наконец-то...
>  Леночка, тебя действительно знает много народа благодаря Тамадеям в Песчаном... А твое прошлогоднее дефиле на шпильках в лесу ( помнишь дискотеку?) так, вообще никогда не забудут ... Это же легенда...
> Хорошо, что и ты стала писать, а не только в сообщениях Макса проскальзывает,- вот мы с Леной....
> :smile:
> *Lyudochka*, рада видеть тебя, тезка... Нас ,*Людмил,* на Форуме много И ни дна не была лишней....
> *ZABAWA*,знаешь у нас на Форуме есть моя землячка, Лена-Забава... ВЫ наверно на рсстоянии договорились похожие ники взять...
>  А звучит-то как славно, мелодично,- ЗА-БА-ВА! Просто русская сказка... Сердце радуется...


Я   не  знала,  что  у  кого-то  есть   такой  ник,  у меня   он  давно,  просто  меня   подружка   так  называет,  а  вы  просто  класс!!!

----------


## ruch

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Елена,мне 29 лет.Живу в Германии.Закончила музыкальную школу,занимаюь детским хором в начальной школе.Моё хобби это фотография. Я не тамада,но провожу праздники в кругу нашей семьи.Ваш форум просто класс!

----------


## Петровна

*Елена ДОЦ*,
 Леночка, теперь ты с нами... УРА!!! :  :flower:  :Oj:   :br:

----------


## fifa

[QUOTE=Айсидора;2517438]Всем новичкам желаю обрести УВЕРЕННОСТИ. Здесь на форуме самые внимательные и добрые люди живут. И поддержат и подскажут!

Всем здравствуйте! Не буду повторяться, я как и другие "выхожу из тени". Не профессионал, но очень люблю праздники, а не просто пьяные посиделки. Отсюда большой интерес ко всему на этом форуме. Провожу праздники для своих родных, близких и коллег по работе. Не за вознаграждение, а по душе, поэтому и не знаю, имею ли право на участие в разговоре с такими профи. Пишу стихи и переделываю песни под конкретных людей и событий. Провела несколько юбилеев, и когда нашла этот форум, была приятно удивлена, что делаю все правильно:и сценарии пишу от первого слова до последнего, и продумываю конкурсы и поздравления под конкретную компанию.
По специальности я юрист и экономист,тружусь в гос.учреждении, что не мешает дарить людям праздники. Очень хочу стать своей на этом форуме, учиться и приносить (может быть) пользу, правда пока не знаю как.

----------


## Lyubovbobrova

Здравствуйте!
Радует, что я тут не одна такая (неопытная). Не могу оттделаться от ощущения, что сижу, подглядываю, восторгаюсь идеям. А делиться- то особенно нечем.
Я работала в школе, сейчас в детском саду. Проводила детские праздники и муждусобойчики с сотрудницами. Когда силы готовить праздники иссякли, тут набрела на ваш форум. Ваш энтузиазм и энергия вдохновляет!
Спасибо, что Вы есть!

----------


## svetlanaber

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане. Зовут меня Светлана, мне 52 года. Я не тамада, я провожу праздники только в кругу своих близких друзей. Очень много подчерпнула с вашего форума, кричалки, сценки. С удовольствием бы поделилась с вами, но вас трудно чем либо удивить. Да и опыта у меня нет. Прошу на меня не нападать. Очень хочется с вами подружиться.

----------


## арома

салют всем форумчанам! я недавно здесь, поэтому еще туплю в правилах форума. меня зовут Татьяна Ромашкина, мне уже 35 лет. живу и работаю в городе пермь. тамадой себя не называю - пока рано, просто провела 3 юбилея и 1 корпоратив, да и то случайно подвернулось... а форум этот -просто супер! стооолько материала всякого разного...жаль что поделиться особо нечем -все уже тут есть, но будет материал - за мной не заржавеет!

----------


## Курица

> С удовольствием бы поделилась с вами, но вас трудно чем либо удивить. Да и опыта у меня нет. Прошу на меня не нападать. Очень хочется с вами подружиться.





> жаль что поделиться особо нечем -все уже тут есть, но будет материал - за мной не заржавеет!


Милые дамы, а вы просто расскажите, КАК ваши гости(друзья) реагировали на ту или иную фишку(штучку, песню, сценку, кричалку), взятую с Форума, что вамм  особенно показалось ХОРОШО идущим-так  ребята -новенькие поймут, что и им можно взять с Форума и смело в своих компаниях использовать!!! :Aga: 
Тогда и критиковать вас никто не будет, и пользу принесете всем читающим-ведущим!!
А выставить это сюда можно:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129507&page=14

----------


## Varvara

Добрый вечер, дорогие форумчане!!!
Меня зовут Марина. По специальности - математик, преподаватель. 10 лет проработала в школе, потом вышла замуж, родила сына и в школу больше не вернулась. А так тянет временами...
Очень рада, что попала на такой замечательный форум!!! Спасибо Вам за талант, радость и творчество, которые Вы дарите людям!!!

----------


## NataliaIP

Здравствуйте! Ваш форум - кладезь идей. Я сама не ведущая. Проводила один раз юбилей для тети в узком кругу. Очень волновалась, справилась, но больше не хочу. Мне больше нравится искать новые и интересные идеи, что-то дорабатывать, подправлять подсмотренные сценарии. Так составляю сценарии праздников для семейного круга, и последний раз воспользовалась некоторыми идеями с вашего форума. Спасибо всем, кто поделился своими наработками!

----------


## Курица

> Добрый вечер, дорогие форумчане!!!


*Varvara*,
БИНЕ АЦЬ ВЕНИТ! :smile:

----------


## Varvara

*Курица* 


> Varvara,
> БИНЕ АЦЬ ВЕНИТ!


Вот это да!!! Курочка, :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  !!! Вэ мулцумеск фрумос!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Rec3

Большое СПАСИБО за теплый прием! Все выходные переживала, как примут? Дома у меня нет Интернета, еще не обзавелась, поэтому только на работе могу общаться. Утром приехала на работу, первым делом на форум и так на душе приятно стало, что нас новичков так приняли. У-х, аж полегчало. Спасибочки всем вам.

----------


## Надежка

Всем форумчанам здравствуйте!Меня зовут Надя,мне 24 года,есть двое дочурок-погодок,пока сидела дома почти 3 года,не знала чем себя занять,подружки предложили направлять свою энергию в правильное русло,теперь провожу свадьбы,юбилеи,а детские праздники провожу для своих любимых козявочек,специально сшила цветной сарафан,купила парик.От вас,уважаемые старожилы,многому поучилась,за что отдельная благодарность и низкий поклон!А,забыла написать,я из Архангельской области,а корни мои из Украины.

----------


## VLADDD152

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! Меня зовут Юлия. Частенько  бываю на вашем форуме и уже многое для себя открыла. Здесь удивительный мир! Вы такие все молодцы! Сама я работаю в области культуры, а любимое хобби - проведение свадеб, юбилеев и различных корпоративов. Родилась и живу в городе Н-ске. Городок маленький, поэтому заказчики встречаются повторные. Есть постоянные клиенты, поэтому стараюсь строить свою программу каждый раз по-новому. Сама я по профессии режиссёр и сценарист, также работаю ведущей на городских праздниках. Очень буду рада  общению с вами. У меня есть много интересных наработок и я готова ими поделиться с вами, дорогие форумчане!!!

----------


## maknata

> Родилась и живу в городе Н-ске.


Странное название города.. И в какой державе сей славный городок?
И зачем так шифроваться то? Без твоего приглашения никто толпой в твой городок не ринется, и рынок отвоёвывать не станет.:biggrin: Да и заказчики твои вряд ли будут тут шастать, виыскивая - ты им эксклюзив на блюдечке подаёшь или форумский материал. Вывод напрашивается один - значит на форуме есть кто то из твоего городка, и ты бы не хотела чтобы он (она) об этом знали. Извини, но не люблю я таких "шифровальщиков".:eek:

----------


## Озорная

*ВСЕМ новичкам!*

[IMG]http://*********org/86391.gif[/IMG][





> Мне больше нравится искать новые и интересные идеи, что-то дорабатывать, подправлять подсмотренные сценарии. Так составляю сценарии праздников для семейного круга, и последний раз воспользовалась некоторыми идеями с вашего форума. Спасибо всем, кто поделился своими наработками!


Надеемся, что и ты поделишься своими.


Девочки, пожалуйста, напишите свои имена под ником или в подписи. В последнее время очень много новеньких и запомнить всех просто невозможно.  :Aga: 

*Всем желаю приятного общения! Не стесняйтесь проявлять активность!*

----------


## VLADDD152

Наталья, скажите, пожалуйста, на каком разделе можно выложить свои свадебные наработки. Здесь так всего много, что трудно  не заблудиться. Очень хочется услышать отзывы со стороны))) Ну и критику тоже)))

----------


## Озорная

*VLADDD152*,

Юля, сюда выложи http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129507&page=17

----------


## Vasileva

Всем нижайший поклон! Вчера наткнулась на сайт, сходила куда указано новичкам в беседке ("Если ты новичок - зайди сюда!") :biggrin:, там все прочитала и по совету Ильича пишу о себе. Меня зовут Алена (или Елена, но Алена чаще) Васильева, мне 35 лет. Родилась я и выросла в довольно большом Зауральском селе, где имеется районный Дк со множеством кружков, а все хорошо воспитанные девочки должны обязательно их посещать (что я и делала с великим удовольствием!). В 5 лет мама привела меня в танцевальный коллектив, а чуть позднее добавилась театральная студия. Жила активной жизнью класса, школы и ДК. После школы поступила в "Кулек" на хореографа, по окончании работала по специальности. Вышла замуж. Муж был музыкант и нашу свадьбу провели сами ("шапку" - свидетели, а все остальное сами: муж - за пультом, а я в свадебном платье - играла с гостями:biggrin:). И так нам было хорошо и весело! Ручкой помашем друг другу, "Горько" закричат гости - мы друг к другу, поцелуемся и опять вперед! Затем стали проводить свадьбы у друзей и подруг, у их родственников и друзей (людям нравилось как проводим и они советовали нас другим). Вот так и жили, родили сына, работали, развелись, я нашла себе другого ди-джея. Параллельно я получила еще 2 образования: экономическое - бухгалтер и педагогическое – дошкольная педагогика и психология. По окончании пединститута устроилась работать в детский сад воспитателем (я просто балдею от этих милых деток – симпатяшек!) и так же занимаюсь проведением мероприятий для взрослых (что тоже мне очень нравится!). Честно признаюсь я не умею что-то сочинять, но могу что-то переделать и как только соображу где и что писать, если позволите, поделюсь своими наработками.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Vasileva*,
Алена, добро пожаловать :flower:

----------


## O-lusha

Вы знаете, девочки, год читала форум, восхищалась, мысленно на себя примеряла...

У меня растут года,
Мне уж не семнадцать,
Где ж работу я найду,
Чем мне заниматься?

У меня растут года,
Хоть в душе – игрива,
Мне что ж, на пенсию пора,
А жить на что красиво?

У меня растут года,
Скоро будет сорок.
Надо образ заиметь,
Чтоб был  люб и дорог.

У меня растут года,
Но я не кочерёжка,
Решила я актрисой стать,
Детей любя, их поздравлять,
Быть Доброй Бабкой Ёжкой.

Мой возраст – 3,4,5,
И мы поймём друг друга.
Их - не бояться научу,
И стану им подругой.
Мы уничтожим, так сказать,
Сей инструмент давления,
На поколенье малышей,
Ягой их устрашение.


Думала-думала, и не решилась... пошла учиться на фотографа. 
Перед вами преклоняюсь

----------


## TomaCh

Здравствуйте дорогие форумчане! Зарегистрировалась еще в мае этого года. Все изучала ваши темы шаг за шагом. Оказалась геологом. Что ж буду выходить на поверхность... Меня зовут Тамара. Я педагог по профессии, а по жизни тамада. Все начиналось с домашних праздников для родных и близких, студенческих вечеринок, затем свидетелем на свадьбах подруг и не заметила как втянулаь. Сейчас приглашают провести то юбилей, то свадьбу уже за деньги и ... понравилось. Всегда искала материал в книгах, журналах, сама что-то переделывала. Теперь ищу в и-нете. Вот и ваш замечательный сайт!!!! открыла. Делиться своими наработками не жалко, но очень критично отношусь к ним и, кажется, что это уже всем известно. Буду восполнять упущенное.:smile:

----------


## Тасья

Всем новичкам, привет!



> Всем   приветик!!!  Очень   хороший  форум!!!  Меня   зовут  Ольга, я  из  Владивостока,  работаю  ведущей   восемь  лет!   Готова  присоедениться  к  вам  и  помочь,  чем  смогу!!! Хотела   сказать  об  изменениях  в  форуме,  может  быть  это  и  к  лучшему,    что  закрыли   некоторые  темы  для  нас (я  имею   новичков,  таких  как  я),  теперь   нам  дают   шанс,  внести  свой  вклад  в  развитие  нашей   с  вами  ветки,  и  не  забывайте""  НОВОЕ,  оно   бывает  лучше  чем  старое""  Так  давайте  начнём  заниматься  Новым  годом,  вот  увидете  у  нас  получится!!  Я   верю  в  вас  и  в  себя!!!


Владивостоку отдельное приглашение в беседку ДВ региона! Это здесь.... http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...52#post2519352

Ждем!

----------


## Kiska2009

Привет всем .))):smile:

----------


## Анжелла

> Привет всем .)))


ПРивет. Ну наверное по смайлику не поймешь... Кто ты?:biggrin:

----------


## Kiska2009

меня зовут оксана.узнала о вашем форуме три недели назад.очень хочу с вами познакомиться и подружиться.живу я в первомайске николаевской обл.на украине.опыт работы в качестве ведущей невелик,всего год.да и стала тамадой случайно.попросили родственники провести свадьбу,да так и пошло.город у нас небольшой и система ведения свадеб несколько иная.во-первых,свадьбы у нас в основном по два дня.первый с 12.00 до 24.00,а второй с 11.00 до 17.00.а во-вторых,на 1-й день у нас три стола по часу каждый,остальное время-танцевальный перерыв вместе с игровой программой.второй день-два стола и проведение обрядов,выход ряженных.дорогие форумчане,хочу поделиться с вами своими наработками,только не судите слишком строго,просто у меня еще нет такого опыта ,как у вас.

----------


## Анжелла

> меня зовут оксана


Вот теперь другое дело, но вставь имя, где новичок и уж раз пошла такая пьянка...открой личико! :Aga:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*TomaCh*,
Землячке - отдельный привет! Заждались уже! :flower:

----------


## Kiska2009

я еще не умею,сын прийдет-всему научит,а пока подскажите пожалуйста,где можно сбросить материал по свадьбе,в какой теме или можно прямо здесь

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Kiska2009*,

тезка. тебе сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129507 



> где можно сбросить материал по свадьбе,в какой теме или можно прямо здесь

----------


## Kiska2009

сейчас стало модно на свадьбах отпускать в небо голубей.у нас это делается так.перед входом в зал,молодые берут в руки голубей и я говорю такие  слова.дорогие даша и юра.уважаемые гости.голубя и голубку издавна считают символами любви,нежности и верности,да и самих влюбленных часто сравнивают с этими птицами. возьмите их пожалуйста в руки.вы чувствуете,как трепетно бьются их сердечки в унисон с вашими сердцами-вылетая из ваших рук,голуби обретают в этот момент счастье быть свободными,также,как и вы,подобно двум голубкам,покидаете родительские гнездышки,чтобы отныне отправиться в жизненный полет вместе,рука об руку.отпустите в небо голубей-докажите,что вы вместе навсегда.друзья,давайте поможем молодым,посчитаем все вместе до трех.раз...два...три

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
ой,девочки,а я про голубей на свадьбе прямо здесь и написала,а как перенести в темку,указанную вами не знаю.или надо еще раз написать там,где положено...

----------


## Ильич

> с 12.00 до 24.00,а второй с 11.00 до 17.00.а во-вторых,на 1-й день у нас три стола по часу каждый,остальное время-танцевальный перерыв вместе с игровой


Круто.. я бы здох от такой нагрузки. Респект!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> хочу поделиться с вами своими наработками,только не судите слишком строго,просто у меня еще нет такого опыта ,как у вас.


Дафай Дафай! Особенно про второй день... Такие расклады еще не встречались

----------


## saksonita

всем огромный привет от геолога со стажем!!! 
  очень хорошо, что вы закрыли темы для просмотра для таких, как я))), зарегистрировалась давно, пока читала и восхищалась, меня закрыли)))! теперь будет повод открыться и общаться с вами... хотя теперь пора уже немного обо мне
  меня зовут Елена Шабанова, я из города Набережные Челны. вела всё что можно от девичников подругам до корпоративных праздников друзьям. образование - дизайнер. профессионалом себя не считаю, хотя очень хотелось бы!!! надеюсь, не оттолкнёте и поддержите!!!

----------


## svetlanaber

> Милые дамы, а вы просто расскажите, КАК ваши гости(друзья) реагировали на ту или иную фишку(штучку, песню, сценку, кричалку), взятую с Форума, что вамм  особенно показалось ХОРОШО идущим-так  ребята -новенькие поймут, что и им можно взять с Форума и смело в своих компаниях использовать!!!
> Тогда и критиковать вас никто не будет, и пользу принесете всем читающим-ведущим!!
> А выставить это сюда можно:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129507&page=14


Татьяна, в нашей компании все идет на ура! 28 ноября был юбилей у хорошей знакомой - 55 лет. Было 11 женщин от 25 до 55лет и двое мужчин. Начали с коронации юбиляра. С форума брала кричалку "Да, здравствует, Дама прекрасная эта!" "Отпущение грехов" -  попа девочка сыграла очень артистично. Дедка с бабкой пели на мотив (милый мой дедочек...)
Дарили подарочки под кричалку "А у нас, а у нас есть подарочек для вас). Поздравляли малыши в красивых детских костюмах. Всем было весело. Да, еще читали мысли со шляпой.  Так, что всем, чьи материалы использовала, огромная благодарность.

----------


## GlazOlga

Добрый вечер! Хочу представиться всем форумчанам. Ольга, живу в городе Ижевске, Удмуртия, работаю в техническом университете. Профессиональной ведущей не работаю, а так для души очень нравится мне это дело... На любой праздник, юбилей, все ждут от меня что-то интересненькое, вот выдумываю, шарю в недрах интернета,наткнулась на вам форум, запоем и с большим интересом читала материалы форума, была какое-то время кротом, сейчас созрела для того, чтобы общаться. Только подумала, какие добрые, талантливые и щедрые люди, так делятся со всеми своими наработками,  как раз ... и отключили от этих россыпей ... сначала расстроилась, но теперь думаю, что все логично и правильно. Выставила в темку новогоднюю сказку, которую сочинила полностью сама, откатала в прошлом году, очень хотелось бы услышать мнение мэтров форума и всех неравнодушных...

----------


## TomaCh

> TomaCh,
> Землячке - отдельный привет! Заждались уже!
> __________________


Спасибо за поддержку!:smile:

----------


## Norma

Здравствуйте все-все.Забежала я сегодня на свой любимый форум для ведущих,а он и не мой вовсе:frown:Да,не ожидала такого поворота событий,потому весь день под впечатлением.И вот спустя время пишу это сообщение.Впервые :Ok: И вы даже не представляете,с каким трудом мне это удалось.Но одно я знаю точно,жить без форума,а особенно без вас,уважаемые мэтры,не хочу.За 2 с лишним года перелопатила множество материала,прочитала массу ваших идей и многие воплотила в жизнь.И вы в праве меня за это хулить. :Aga: Ни одного спасибо я не сказала,не написала ни одного сообщения.Но сколько раз это делала в мыслях!!!! :flower: И если сейчас вы читаете это сообщение,значит я не полный профан и могу научиться.Значит смогу благодарить и делать свой вклад.А оценки вашей опасалась всегда,уж очень хлестко и метко вы это делаете.kuku
  А теперь ближе к делу,меня зовут Татьяна,мне 33 года,живу в Казахстане в городе Караганде.Проведением торжеств занимаюсь лет 8-9.Но это не основное мое занятие.Работаю в психиатрии медицинским психологом.По настоящему профессионально этим занимаются 2 моих сестры,но и я конечно вместе с ними в команде.Начинала с детских праздников(поскольку по образованию педагог),потом Баба-Яга,потом с повышением Снегурочка и наконец гордое-Тамада.работаю круглогодично,а не от случая к случаю,всегда ужасно волнуюсь,потом от перевозбуждения спать не могу. :Ha: Вообщем впечатлительная,обидчивая,но ни в коем случае не склочная,завистливая и эгоцентричная.Вот,мое психолого-педагогическое образование и здесь мне покоя не дает.На работе только и успеваю характеристики писать,а тут на саму себя представился случай чиркнуть пару строк. :Oj: Сейчас нажму заветную кнопку и затая дыхание буду проверять увенчался ли мой подвиг успехом.

----------


## Norma

:Ok:  :Ok: :biggrin:Ура,у меня получилось,я даже не думала,что это так просто,вставить сообщение.Теперь пожалуйста пошлите меня куда надо.Есть информация по новому году,свадьбе.Могу и музыку для игр выложить в файлообменник(даже не верится,что и я теперь могу это слово употреблять).У меня вся музыка на флешке.Научите,подскажите или направте туда,где смогу этому научиться.И еще как вставить свое фото?Может за мои красивые глазки мне и доступ к закрытым для меня теперь темам разрешат?:rolleyes:Шучу конечно.

----------


## Курица

> Теперь пожалуйста пошлите меня куда надо





> Научите,подскажите или направте туда,где смогу этому научиться.


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...47#post2521747




> Есть информация по новому году,свадьбе.


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129507&page=22
и
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129489&page=21

*Norma*,всё будет просто офигительно!!! :Aga: Только пиши-и всё.Обретёшь тааакую уверенность в себе, которая тебя саму в своих глазах поднимет! (эт я не о вЕдении праздников и не о их вИдении) я о другом- об этом:




> Ура,у меня получилось,я даже не думала,что это так просто,вставить сообщение

----------


## Radion68

Добрый вечер, всем форумчанам! Конечно, надо было давно  ответить в этой теме, но как всегда "не доходил ход".  А ведь рассказать о себе надо было с самых первых дней регистрации на форуме. Но я думаю, все поправимо.
Теперь о себе:
Зовут меня Светлана. Мне 41 год. Я конечно имею и средне - специальное образование в области культпросветработы(закончила кульпросветучилище) и высшее образование (закончила Краснодарский институт культуры), но работала и продолжаю работать в Детской музыкальной школе преподавателем по классу баяна- аккордеона.  И все бы ничего, если бы популярность этих инструментов  не сошла на нет. Учеников мало, часов мало, зарплаты - нет! И я пошла работать в сельский Дом культуры - художественным руководителем, (по совместительству). Помещения у Дома культуры нет, директор вскоре уволился, осталась я одна- и худрук и директор, все в одном лице. Как только  стала работать в ДК, тут же стали приглашать на проведение юбилеев, свадеб. Опыта работы в этой сфере мало, но я стараюсь , чтобы мои мероприятия, всегда были интересными, запоминающимися и в этом мне конечно же помогает наш форум. Спасибо всем  большое!!! Свои наработки тоже выставляю, во всяком случае, какие у меня есть, всем делюсь. 
Ну что еще? Замужем. 2 детей. Дочки - 17 лет и 7 лет.

----------


## Пермякова Ольга

Всем привет! Меня зовут Ольга  Мне 33 года.Живу в Пермском крае .  Работаю бухгалтером.  В  свободное время увлекаюсь организацией и проведением праздников ( в основном у родственников). На вашем форуме всего 2 месяца, вот решила представиться  и познакомится с вами :)

----------


## ДЭЛИТА

Здравствуйте! Смотрю, тут такой переполох!!! Решила и я поучаствовать! Каюсь, заглядывала к вам периодически - вернее не к вам, а музыку скачать (фонограммы всякие). ну и форум посещала. А раз нынче все выходят из подполья - вот и я! Меня зовут Оксана. Образование - педагогическое. Работаю организатором в школе. Живу в центре родной Сибири. Наверное, смогу быть полезной для тех, кто проводит детские праздники. Сейчас попробую что-нибудь куда-нибудь выложить. Несмотря на то, что работаю в основном с детьми, "взрослые" праздники мне тоже интересны. Так что не гоните меня, пожалуйста!:smile::smile::smile:

----------


## Megatoi

Всем здравствуйте! Я Натуся:smile:из Казахстана...мне 34 года.Стаж по праздникам 6 лет.Случилось всё прикольно...мне одновременно предложили работу в свадебном салоне и похороном бюро:smile:разница была в зарплате огромная не в пользу свадебного салона..но по состоянию души плохо себя представляла рядом с горем.Прошёл буквально месяц,вечер,четверг.заходит глубоко беременная плачущая девушка...хозяйка салона бросается к ней...---что случилось?---она---тамада нас бросила!завтра свадьба!аааааи рыдает...Хозяйка не долго думая говорит---девкшка!как вам повезло!у нас такая тамада работает..офигеете:smile:и меня за шкварник подтягивает..Я в шоке.а делать нечего..улыбаюсь:smile:Девушка счастлива.я в шоке.За ночь пишу какую то мутотень(типа сценария)а днём иду на свадьбу....и свадьба проходит так,как будто я всю жизнь это делала...и покатилось.Я люблю своё дело...Д

----------


## Ульяночка

Здравствуйте всем и низкий поклон! Видно я такая здесь не одна,которая читала и восхищалась и ничего в ответ не выставляла,результат-для меня закрыты интересные темы. И что делать? Я не ведущая,работаю управляющей предприятия общепита,хозяин поставил задачу провести юбилей у его жены и предновогодний корпоратив для работников.А чем я могу поделиться,если я полный ноль в этом.Имя мое -Ульяна,мне 37лет. Подскажите, что делать в такой ситуации!

----------


## shoymama

> хозяин поставил задачу провести юбилей у его жены и предновогодний корпоратив для работников.А чем я могу поделиться,если я полный ноль в этом.Имя мое -Ульяна,мне 37лет. Подскажите, что делать в такой ситуации!


Нанять тамаду!  
И объяснить хозяину, что сапоги должен тачать сапожник, а пироги печь - пирожник. И что принцип "Дорого, да мило, а дешево, да гнило" не утратил свойе актуальности и сегодня.

----------


## Гудимка

Здравствуйте, все!!! хочется рассказать о себе и по возможности вступить в ваши ряды, действительно очень хочется.
Я - Наталья, муж  -Володя. Работаем вместе в паре, проводим свадьбы, юбилеи и всё возможное, что только можем. Работать в паре легче и интереснее, вместе шьём костюмы, вместе делаем атрибуты, вместе придумываем номера и конкурсы, а также вместе читали ваши интересные наработки. Знаем ведущих с форума, иногда даже хотелось позвонить, познакомиться, но то, дела, то проблемы с компом, то просто стеснение, вдруг не так поймут. А теперь вылезли из-подполья. Основная моя работа  - в школе, учителем, а по выходным - ведущая.Муж работает со мной музыкантом, делает хорошую музыку. Растим 2 сыновей, старший уже советчик во всём и помощник в перевозке костюмов и аппаратуры.

----------


## alesya_kuzmina

Здравствуйте! Я на форуме почти год и вот решилась выйти в люди. Профессионально проведением торжеств я не занимаюсь, только для родственников. Ну, и потом узелочек начинает завязываться все больше, т.к. людям вроде бы нравится мое проведение и даже начинают позванитвать простые знакомые. Большое СПАСИБО "старичкам", к которым я обращалась в личку за помощью: koluchka, Спирова Ольга, Юльчита, Колесо, Ежик и др. кого не назвала. СПАСИБО Вам огромное за помощь!!!! 
Зовут меня Алеся, я с Удмуртии город Можга. Вся жизнь связана с музыкой: сначала музыкалка, потом СПО - музыкальное образование, а сейчас учусь на высшее по этой же специальности. Работаю концертмейстером в колледже. 
Думаю, что теперь не останусь в сторонке!

----------


## ритуська-веселушка

Добрый вечер, уважаемые! Разрешите представиться , меня зовут Маргарита.Как и многие ,я чистый геолог-копатель,и в моих закромах множество изумрудов,слитков из чисого золота и  серебра и все благодаря Вам-уважаемые форумчане со стажем." Шок-это по нашему!",так кажется в рекламме и вот я уже высовываю носик. Работаю, вернее подрбатываю .   кажется год пятый,работаю с удовольствием и  желанием. Всегда любила создавать праздник-12 лет муз.работиком в д/с, а паралельно изучала психологию-а вот теперь в спортивной школе зам.директора,а вечером тамада-и мне это о-о-чень нравиться!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Всем новеньким и не очень - привет! Дорогульки наши, не стесняйтесь, проходите! Надеемся, что форум станет и вашим родным домом! И для вас все форумчане станут родными людьми!

----------


## optimistka17

> Я - Наталья, муж -Володя.





> Зовут меня Алеся





> меня зовут Маргарита


 Конечно, вы все разные. Но есть у вас одно общее... Вы сегодня явились миру... И настанет день, когда вы эту дату будете считать знаковой...

----------


## mar16

Здравствуйте! Я тоже хочу выйти из подполья.
         Я отношусь к тем, кто однажды случайно зашел на ваш сайт, обалдел от сайта,  главное от   атмосферы доброты, открытости, юмора, которая царит на вашем сайте, и уже не мог оторваться. 
        Я  зарегистрировалась недавно, но где-то в течение уже полгода захожу на ваш форум, причем в Интернете перестала вообще заходить на другие сайты. Многие  форумчане  неосознанно стали для меня очень близкими и добрыми знакомыми, хотя они, конечно, об этом и не догадываются. Я много почерпнула для себя от сообщений:  Ильич   Орбита     Анатольевна  optimistka17  s  komorox  maknata
VETER NAMERENJA   Гвиола и многие другие
        Постеснялась обратиться  через форум, обратилась напрямую по электронной почте к Ирине (VETER NAMERENJA ) с просьбой. Теперь всем рассказываю, что совершенно незнакомый мне человек на мою просьбу откликнулся на следующий день. Большое спасибо Ирине!!!
        Я не профессионал в организации праздников, работаю в серьезном гос. учреждении , на работе одна ругань, жалобы, и нервотрепка, очень похоже на сегодняшнюю погоду – серость, слякоть. А у вас на форуме всегда стояла и стоит солнечная погода. Это была и есть для меня своего рода терапия, и я понимаю, что сама я  не внесла никакую лепту в ваш праздник. Я не так часто заходила на ваш форум, но взахлеб читала, смеялась, многое для себя открыла нового. Ваш форум дал для меня то,  чего мне давно не хватало на проведение семейных праздников - энергетику бодрости, задора, куража. Сайтов по праздникам очень много, я давно лажу по Интернету, но все это скучно, неинтересно, серо, вяло, блекло. 
         Зовут меня Наташа, работаю 16 лет в налоговой инспекции г.Казани начальником отдела. Со школы любила проводить праздники, потом продолжила организовывать всех в университете, на работе. Сейчас стараюсь каждый раз по-новому проводить семейные праздники, ребенку не повезло в школе с классным руководителем, поэтому всегда провожу КВНы, праздники среди одноклассников сына. 
         Ваш сайт мне очень помог,  вы все мне очень близки по духу, мне хотелось бы с вами подружиться.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*mar16*,
Наташа, молодчина, что вышла "в свет" :wink:. Рада тебя здесь увидеть.  :flower:

----------


## Наталюшка

*mar16*,
ура!! еще одна Наташа...  :Pivo:  за выход в свет.. :wink:

----------


## annikkas

здравствуйте,ну до меня через год дошло.меня зовут Анника и мне 29 лет,я из Эстонии,но другую жизнь сложила в Италии.началась моя "карйера"2 года назад,сынишке было 2 года ,и незнала чем себя занять в свободное от хозяйства,время.я человек- иперактивный.мне на месте не сидится,а тут и в семейная жизнь становилась монотонной....дом,ребёнок,муж.....дом,ребёнок,муж....чтобы как-то выплеснуть мои имоции,решила попробовать с детскими днями рождениями.поначалу было трудновато,но потом потихонку начала "подниматься".сейчас идёт,как второй заработок.настолько увлеклась этим делом,что сами италянцы хотят присутствовать на наших русских праздниках.и это тоже мне в копилку!где-то через год после начала новой "профессии",я наткнулась на ваш форум!люди на форуме просто класс!признаю свою ошибку,каюсь,но обеШ(?)аю,что "геологом" больше не буду!у меня тоже поднакопился опыт,и я рада свами поделится!Вот такая я Анника!

----------


## lenaru

Здравствуйте! Вот решила выйти познакомиться. На форуме немного меньше года. Сама профессионально я не провожу вечера, а только так для своих друзей, родных и в коллективе на работе. Работаю в пожарной охране. Коллектив у нас замечательный, главное - дружный! И хочу поблагодарить всех форумчан за выложенные материалы, которые помогли и помогают многим-многим в проведении праздников! Даже мои сыновья, а их у меня трое, очень заинтересовались. Спасибо всем - здесь очень радостно быть!!!

----------


## mar16

Ирина, спасибо Вам еще раз за Ваши нарезки. Я первый раз проводила спектакль с музыкальными вставками и сразу поняла свою ошибку - Проведение сценок с музыкой требует четкого взаимодействия с диджеем. У меня диджеем был мой сын-подросток, мы с ним только один раз порепетировали, а этого оказалось мало, он иногда путал музыку Все, конечно, прошло замечательно, все накладки обыгрывала шутками.  
       У себя на юбилее я сама вела весь праздник. Мне хотелось, чтобы сначала  убить всех наповал вступлением о себе любимой, этим всех расшевелить, а потом чтобы  все вернулись в свою юность и от души повеселились. 
      Я собрала сценарий из материалов  форума, каюсь, при этом не благодарила , а теперь не помню- у кого что взяла. Вы не представляете, но я настолько была увлечена материалами форума, что не обратила внимание на скромную кнопочку «Поблагодарить» Поэтому всем спасибо!!!

----------


## snezanabaid

Доброго времени суток всем! Давайте знакомиться ,зовут меня Снежана, живу я в небольшом северном городе Нефтеюганске, где зимой минус 40 ,летом иногда плюс столько же :Aga: Ну...даже и не знаю с чего начать.....Работаю в университете, по образованию педагог, как и большинство форумчан ,ведущей работаю не так давно, второй год всего, страшно было начинать, хотя до этого провела немалое количество всякого рода мероприятий, юбилеи, дни рождения, различного рода праздники для младших школьников. Вспоминаю первую свадьбу...11 лет назад, жутко страшно было, но надо было проводить, и справилась ведь.Жалею о том, что не продолжила в том же духе, а забросила всё. Но ничего, потихонечку навёрстываю, говорят что хорошо получается.
Некоторые идеи беру с форума,а некоторые снятся во сне! Да, да, да, такое бывает :smile:

----------


## kaskadet

Здраствуйте! Я на форуме почти год, я конечно не ведущая и не музыкант, но к мероприятиям имеею непосредственное отношение, я видеооператор.Чесно говорю занимаемся(почему во множественном числе, потому что с мужем) снимаем четвёртый год. Занятся этим заставила жизнь, но ещё и то, что мы переписывали с VHS на диски,и наблюдали такую такую з....цу(извините за выражение)за которую люди деньги платили, что сердце кровью обливалось.Ну и к этому у нас тяга и интерес был, вот и начали заниматься видеосъёмкой.За жизнью форума слежу не только в инете, но и по рассказам ведущих, какие ездят на тамадеи. Мы с Украины, Шахтёрск. Всем удачи, и кучу классных клиентов.

----------


## Анжелла

> Давайте знакомиться ,зовут меня Снежана


Снежана, здравствуй! Ну вот и ты появилась...НЕ прошло и года...:biggrin:

----------


## серпантинм

Привет всем. Наконец дошло , где можно рассказать о себе. Занимаюсь праздниками 5 лет, начинала со свадьбы брата мужа, а опыт организации праздников и общения мне дал комсомол. Сейчас часто обливают грязью все , что было в советское время, но я вспоминаю комсомольское движение с теплом и благодарностью. На слетах и съездах нас учили организовывать, сплочать, убеждать и даже на Всесоюзном слете  у нас была Школа Спикеров, где преподавали  лекторы с Ленинградского  универа. А сколько друзей было..Вообщем многое почерпнула оттуда, а потом пошло накатом.Самое любимое-свадьбы и детские праздники.
Ваш форум как наркотик невозможно оторваться, столько идей. Многое почерпнула от  optimistka17 для детских прздников, спасибо большое.
Есть заветная мечта- попасть на песчаную тамадею, если это конечно возможно, так хочеться пообщаться в живую

----------


## ритуська-веселушка

Спасибо всем ,за радушный прием! Я совсем забыла сообщить, что живу я в самой западной точке России-Калининграде. Хотелось бы и личико показать, но  не получается у меня( не очень дружу с техникой, хотя и стыдно за это).Но я верю в себя все получится,но завтра!:smile:

----------


## Вера Чурикова

Рада знакомству! В моей жизни два любимых дела и не могу сказать какое важнее и нужнее. Одно направление  - все, что связано с музыкальным образованием в детском саду, а другое - проведение всевозможных праздников. Свадьба, которую проводили с мужем в первый раз помнится до сих пор, а времени прошло достаточно для того, чтобы у той пары вырос ребенок и уже учится в школе. Так бывает приятно, когда в детский сад приходят дети, которых я считаю немного своими, ведь у их родителей мы проводили их семейное торжество и с такими родителями у меня брлее теплые отношения. Хотелось бы быть полезной и вашему потрясающе интересному обществу.

----------


## snezanabaid

Анжелла, привет! :flower:  Правильно говоришь ,не прошло и года ,а ведь благодаря тебе я узнала об этом форуме ,никак не могла понять-чего это ты тут пропадаешь, теперь ясно! :Aga:

----------


## lola-7

> Это ж надо!!!!! У нас есть форумчанка, у нее 6 детей, она ТОЖЕ РАБОТАЕТ МАМОЙ!!! Оля, вам надо ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО с ней познакомиться! Это Ириша, рыжая Скво, она тоже участвует в благотворительных мероприятиях, концертах. Вот один  из них. 
> Оля, только не пропадайте, ваша деятельность- это ОЧЕНЬ важно не только для детей- сирот, но и для нас, простых форумчан. Рассказывайте о проведенных мероприятиях, выкладывайте видео.


Спасибо огромное за принятие и предложение...только я владею минимумом знаний, с вами, форумчанами, просто неудобно даже сравнивать свои дела и работу...Вы - профи, а мы - любители творчества :Aga: 
А с Ириной, мне было бы очень приятно познакомиться...только я тут набегами - сейчас 5 спектаклей и Рождественская выставка на носу...включаю комп...бегом к плите, одной рукой костюмы с детьми шьём, другой с вами пытаюсь общаться...третьей - декорации рисуем, а четвёртой))) поделки на выставку делаем...
будет меньше загрузка - обязательно буду сбрасывать всё, что видела, слышала, знаю...

----------


## natalifrost

Доброй ночи! Всем привет. Я - Натали. Живу и работаю в Туапсе , в санатории.
Курортная анимация - это моя тема, Нептуны и Новый Год, русские посиделки, цыгане и детские сказки, концерты - это мое прошлое настоящее и будущее. Училась в Казахстане( родилась в Темиртау)- окончила муз школу, муз училище, консерваторию в Новосибирске, с некоторыми девчонками (!) переписываюсь в одноклассниках. Работала культорганизатором и артистом, руководителем отдела досуга, набирала группы аниматоров для отеля, корректировала их работу. Потом три года работала в концертном агентстве – корпоративы, юбилеи, свадьбы . Город у нас небольшой, поэтому агентство стало не перспективной работой, все санатории и пансионаты стали работать напрямую с артистами, экономить деньги, и даже многие менеджеры пооткрывали свои фирмы, ночные клубы резко перешли на диджеев,а  программы с шоу-балетами,вокалистами и артистами оригинальных жанров перестали существовать. Артисты разъехались – в Турцию, Китай, Испанию… Вернулась опять в санаторий, а мои многие коллеги просто ушли ….кто куда. На разные предприятия – в кадры, в туристический бизнес.
Часто о себе говорю -мы танцуем и поем и билеты продаем. Форум нашла случайно, летом этого года открыла тему – праздник Нептуна, не ожидала, что он не будет интересен, лично мне эта тема нужна, как воздух, спасибо всем, кто откликнулся, но ответов было не много, 7-8 ответов. Зато свадьбы здесь пользуются огромной популярностью. Много интересного взяла в этой теме. Не знаю, как у других, но читать форум очень трудно, при переходе на другую страницу часто приходится снова и снова авторизовываться, если не запишу что и где, не могу потом отыскать,поэтому иногда просто тупо приходится копировать материалы, чтобы потом уже спокойно почитать в Worde. Из всего, что мне приходилось читать или скачивать – запомнилось одно имя – ИЛЬИЧ – вот это действительно идеи, настоящие, суперидеи. Низкий поклон. Спасибо всем , конечно, кто выкладывает свои сценарии и идеи. С уважением -Натали. NG7648@mail.ru - моя почта.
Мои фотки можно посмотреть - Красноруцкая Наталья - Мой мир -на майл.ру

----------


## Solnechnaja

Доброго времени суток всем форумчанам!!!! Меня зовут Ольга. Я из Риги. О форуме впервые услышала от своей сестренки, которая буквально все уши прожжужжала о том, как здесь здорово, какие здесь профессионалы и какая здесь атмосфера!!! Оставалось только жалеть, что в сутках не 36 и не 48 часов и что свободного времени не хватает, чтобы с головой окунуться в творческий мир, где люди открыты друг другу. Поэтому на форум заходила набегами: 2-3 дня, максимум неделя, затем месяцы "голодовки". Сначало было страстное желание написать, задать вопросы, рассказать о своей работе. Но тут в голове загоралась табло "Прежде чем создать новую тему или задать вопрос, воспользуйтесь поиском по Форуму – возможно, именно этот вопрос уже обсуждался или обсуждается прямо сейчас". Вот и читала, а точнее знакомилась с теми, кто и как пишет. А сегодня меня прорвало! Зацепила Маринина тема (ТЕМА, КОТОРАЯ ПОТРЯСЛА ДО ГЛУБИНЫ ДУШИ) и я сделала первый шаг. А сделала первый, делай и второй :smile: Итак, я живу и работаю в Риге. Ведением торжеств занимаюсь около десяти лет, параллельно работаю на ТВ корреспондентом в новостной программе. Поэтому сказать чего больше в моей жизни: ТВ или банкетов - сложно :biggrin: Еще увлекаюсь фотографией. Люблю путешествовать. Да, кстати, к торжествам, как и к форуму, меня тоже приобщила моя сестра (БОНАТА). В свое время она сказала: "Оля, попробуй! Тебе понравится" Я попробовала и мне понравилось, да так, что отказаться от этого вряд ли смогу :smile: Праздник - это уже давно образ жизни для меня, да и для моей семьи! :wink:  Когда мою дочь спрашивают - кем бы она хотела быть, она отвечает - "как мама - журналистом и тамадой" :biggrin:  
Хочу сказать - огромное спасибо всем участникам форума за фантанирующие идеями умы, за творческие души, за открытые сердца и за ваш талант, который меня покорил!!!!! отдельное спасибо - Марине (Марье) за то, что я сделала свой первый шаг к общению!!!!  :flower:   Буду рада, если примите меня в свои ряды!!!! Очень жаль, что не получается приехать на встречу в Питер! Но я надеюсь, что смогу хоть чуть-чуть прикоснутся к этому прзднику-дружбы, потому что на встречу поедет моя сестренка, а значит и часть моей души будет вместе!!!  Всем удачи и творческого вдохновения!!!!  :flower:

----------


## Цинториончик

Всем привет меня зовут Надежда, мне 27 лет. Живу я в сибири Тюменской области, но родилась в Казахстане, училась в Тобольске и Тюмени, окончила академию искусств и культуры. С детства выступала на мероприятиях была очень активной и боролась за правду ещё с класса 6, но что свяжу жизнь с культурой никогда не думала да и в училище поступила совершенно случайно, а потом понравилось. Сейчас не жалею ни сколько. Веду любые мероприятия и серьезные солидные для наших вип персон и детские и молодёжные с юмором и приколами и даже не знаю, что мне нравиться больше. К сожалению пока авторские сценарии писать не научилась, только состовлю, но думаю ещё всё впереди может и к этому этапу дойду!!! Очень рада, что попала на этот сайт!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Совсем забыла написать, что работаю в МАУ "Центр культуры и досуга Ялуторовского района" я режиссёр, ну и ведущая конечно. И как люблю говорить тамада - это моё хобби!!!

----------


## Кормилец

*ритуська-веселушка*,прикольно и ты меня не знаешь???????????????????

----------


## a-systems

Всем большой привет!
Меня зовут Анастасия, я из Алматы. 
Со школьной скамьи затейница разных праздников и тусовок, в 10-11 классах была диджеем-сценаристом в сельской школе.
Потом подросла, стала психологом, но тяга к проведению праздников не остыла.
С Вашим форумом познакомилась, когда двоюродный брат попросил провести его Свадьбу летом 2009. 
Хочу сказать огромное спасибо всем, кто принял участие в развитии этого форума. Вы все супер!!!

----------


## Norma

> Потом подросла, стала психологом, но тяга к проведению праздников не остыла.


Заметили,как педагог или психолог,так обязательно-ТАМАДА!Я сама из их числа.Это настораживает.:biggrin:

----------


## люмилла

Всем привет!Меня зовут Людмила я живу в г.Волжском Волгоградской области,я со школьной скамьи все что-то организовываю.Я работаю на Волжском Трубном заводе в цехе связи.У нас есть свой радиоэфир и я вела рубрику поздравлений.А теперь организовали отдел и они сами этим занимаются.Я у себя в цеху организовываю все вечера и конечно их веду сама.Пытаюсь придумывать чтото интересное ,чтобы развлечь гостей.

----------


## noroha

Ура!!! я всё понял . А то смотрю , что-то нет моих любимых разделов . Всем здрасте меня зовут Андрей , я довольно давно подсел на этот форум , но честно говоря только читая его у меня уже постоянные проблемы в семье . Мол одна работа , а семьи у тебя нет . Если честно то работы у меня две , а семья одна , два и жена тоже . Я пролвожу свадьбы уже около 3-х лет , но молод и зелен как лист . Хотя иногда хочется что-то своё выставить , но потом почитаешь и понимаеш , что это бред. Ну а теперь буду писать даже и его ведь идея она даже там есть . А их у мкеня много .

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Ой сори ! И печатою я конечно ещё не очень . Но буду стараться . Клянусь 3 раза111

----------


## ledimoon

Привет!
Очередной геолог вылез из подполья…Елена, 38 лет, двое детей. Работаю в оптике, а по образованию – педагог. Не тамада, на ведущая, а просто люблю развлекать родню и свою детвору. Да и в гостях, если вижу, что разговор сворачивает «не туда», стараюсь что-то применить, что здесь «нарыла»…благо, есть много вещей, не требующих подготовки и реквизита. А не писала ни разу – так я не профи, просто молча училась (прошу прощения, КАЧАЛА). А сейчас пишу не ради этого 51 балла, просто с тех пор, как закрыли темы, захожу читать форум, как крутой психологический триллер.

----------


## Марина Дудник

*noroha*,
Вот и я говорю! Андрюха вылазь!!! Очень рада тебя видеть!!!  С проявлением! А ведь друзьями мы стали ещё весной!!!
 Привет в общем!!!

----------


## Именинка

Всем привет.Меня зовут Татьяна. Живу в Кустанае. Казахстан. Долго присматривалась, причитывалась-форум прекрасный,люди замечательные. Строгие, но справедливые.
Занимаюсь проведением праздников более 7 лет.Работала в школе учителем нач. классов,сейчас круто поменяла профиль-зав. кондитерским цехом.
нНЕ выставляла свои материалы, потому что не знала как вставлять сообщения и фотографии. Как то пробовала вставить фото, но оно вышло огромным. В общем, осваиваю потихоньку технику.Надеюсь, в скором будущем завести здесь друзей. :Oj:

----------


## ЛенИнг

Здравствуйте все! Зовут меня Лена, сейчас живу в Тюменской области, а приехала с Крайнего Севера, но родина у меня - Россия. Бывшая пионервожатая, преподаватель. Не умею ни рисовать, ни писать стихи, но выпускаю газеты, провожу праздники на работе, для родных. Так здорово, что я попала на ваш форум. Единственная проблема - забросила все свои дела. На носу Новый год, надо засучить рукава и написать уже письма детям сотрудников от Деда Мороза, поздравить своих престарелых родственников с наступающим, они всегда так ждут моих поздравительных собственноручно изготовленных открыток, а я сижу и читаю, и не могу оторваться. И ненавижу себя за это! Спасибо всем!!!!

----------


## tenden

Всем привет! Я Анна! Живу на о. Сахалин! Далеко, да?! Но и там есть тоже люди, которые живут атмосферой праздника! Я уже 14 лет работаю организатором внеклассной работы в школе. И по воле случая(свадьба подруги) давно подсела на проведение праздников в своем поселке! А вообще, я со времен своего детства - активистка. Вечный титул Снегурочки в школе, т.к у меня была очень шикарная длинная коса, а к этому еще видимо и актерские данные нашлись, поэтому это звание ко мне так тщательно и прилипло! Но не смотря на это у меня в то время было много комплексов, именно участие в массовых мероприятиях подвели к тому . что они исчезли. Теперь я свободно владею публикой, провожу огромное количество мероприятий, вот и подсела на форум! Сначала была наблюдателем из-за печки, так набегами, и то требовали авторизации, теперь вот на поверхности. Что и где здесь на форуме, с этим пока только знакомлюсь! Приятно общаться! Принимаете таких?  :Ok:

----------


## мармыш

Меня зовут Елена.Я работаю учителем начальных классов 20 лет.Тамадой работаю столько сколько себя помню. Живу в Москве. Форум отличный,Люди замечательные и талантливые!

----------


## Славина

Всем привет! Меня зовут Ирина. Я на форуме (если это можно так назвать) больше года и тоже попала в ряды пассивных наблюдателей. Я не профессиональная ведущая, мы с мужем - музыканты, но поскольку сейчас такое время которое требует наличие ведущих на праздниках, приходиться подстраиваться. На форум захожу не часто, так как и у многих, то сын играет, то муж, а мне что остается, в основном после полуночи. Но если попадаю на любимый форум, оторваться не могу, хотя чаще носишься в поисках фонограмм. Преклоняюсь и восхищаюсь вашими талантами, и учусь в вас, хотя может в 40 лет уже и поздно начинать этим заниматься. Хочется поблагодарить создателей форума и администрацию за такой колоссальный труд.
Ильич, Оптимистка, Ветер Намерения, Курица, Ежик и много других - вы все такие классные, такие любимые и родные стали для меня за это время, и если условия форума изменились,то извеняйте, если будем путаться у ваших великих ног!
Хотя если честно, то давно хотелось быть с вами одной семьей, да все как то смелости не хватало. Ну вот, кажется пока все. До встречи!

----------


## Solnechnaja

> Девочки, я вчера ужасно расстроилась, даже уснула с большим трудом. Всё думала-думала...думала о том, что ведь меня тоже к геологам-червям причислили.





> Только обидно не за то, что до нужных тем не могу добраться,





> А вот теперь не покидает мысль... что я оставляю свои сообщения только потому, что меня прижало, как-будто не по своему большому желанию поделиться, а от безысходности. И так гадко на душе становится... Помогите избавиться от нехорошего чувства.


У меня тоже такое чувство почему-то возникло. Я на форум зашла, написала, свое первое сообщение, вдохновилась и здесь представилась, а потом перешла в другую тему и, вдруг, вижу - паника, народ причитает, добраться до материалов не может... А мне как-то грустно стало, что я свое первое сообщение написала именно в такой период...   А еще вижу, что народ начал пыхтеть и иной раз строчит абы что, только, чтобы балы заработать, а содержание нулевое.....  А с веденными ограничениями я согласна! Хотя пока так и не поняла, к чему доступа-то нет  :wink:  Зато эффект от ограничений на лицо - сто процентный толчок для того, чтобы народ представился!!!    Всем удачи!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

> Бывшая пионервожатая, преподаватель





> Я уже 14 лет работаю организатором внеклассной работы в школе.





> работаю учителем начальных классов 20 лет.


Привет, коллеги...Мой педагогический стаж исчеисляется 25-годами.. Хотя в свое время я и поставила точку... Но *учитель* во мне сидит прочно...


> Ильич, Оптимистка, Ветер Намерения, Курица, Ежик и много других - вы все такие классные, такие любимые и родные стали для меня за это время


 Ну вот, вживайся в нашу семью и мы будем говорить тебя- *родная*...



> У меня тоже такое чувство почему-то возникло


А ты не бери дурное в голову..Да, ты попала на Форум во время перестроки, перетрубации...Ненароком можешь попасть под раздачу, под горячую руку... Не обижайся и не убегай... Наступит время и ты увидишь, что находишься не рядышком, а в недрах сокровищницы...А пока - общайся и обживайся...
* Всем новичкам- привет и приглашение* оставаться на Форуме среди близких по духу людей...

----------


## Курица

> Всем новичкам- привет и приглашение оставаться на Форуме среди близких по духу людей...


Присоединяюсь к  Людмиле и приветствую новых (старых)форумчан!
 Нет замочным скважинам!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/953267.gif[/IMG]
Да здравствует открытое общение на равных!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/954291.gif[/IMG]

----------


## лирочка

Всем привет. Меня зовут Лира. Я живу в самой красивой Республике Марий Эл. Это республика со своими национальными традициями и обычаями. Здесь живет очень много творческих людей. А работаю я в дополнительном образовании,  конкретно, в доме детского творчества.По должности я заместитель директора по УВР. А свое свободное время я посвящаю своему увлечению, проведением торжеств. Я только еще начинающий ведущий для взрослых праздников, и надеюсь, что  этот замечательный форум меня обучит всем тонкостям этой работы. И надеюсь, что здесь я найду много друзей.

----------


## Леонидовна

Здравствуйте, дорогие ведущие! Меня зовут Ольга, я из Санкт-Петербурга. Даже не думала, что существует такая большая компания единомышленников!:smile: Когда начинала заниматься проведением свадеб, то даже несколько раз снились страшные сны, что конкуренты  (т.е. другие ведущие нашего города) устраивают мне "темную", всячески вредят, не пускают в свои ряды, просят зарегистрироваться официально, спрашивают: "А кто ты такая вообще?" и т.д. и т.п. Ну, в общем, поначалу боялась жутко своих коллег... Но город у нас большой, и вскоре поняла, что в принципе никто друг другу не мешает, да и работы всем более или менее хватает. Хотя наслышана о черном пиаре...
А здесь общаются ведущие со всей нашей огромной страны и не только! Это просто здорово! Спасибо тем, кто создал этот форум. 

Я еще здесь не освоилась до конца...Поняла, что есть некоторые темы, закрытые пока для меня. Но все равно  здесь есть что почитать, столько интересного! Вот тему "сайт ведущего" прочла всю от начала до конца, много интересного узнала, т.к. тоже в ближайшем времени буду делать свой сайтик.

Я занимаюсь проведением праздников более 4-х лет - это моя постоянная и единственная на данный момент работа. А вообще я музыкант по профессии - дирижер хора. Закончила муз. школу, потом муз.колледж, потом Университет культуры и искусств. Много гастролировала  по Европе в составе хора, ансамбля, лауреат межд. конкурса в Италии. Так что всю жизнь пою. На проводимых мною праздниках тоже пою, но немного. Все же основной акцент делаю на ведение. Хочу стать настоящим профессионалом, но вот фантазии и умения общаться с залом не всегда хватает. Хотя все время стараюсь работать над собой и имею очень много положительных отзывов от клиентов (чуть-чуть похвастаться можно?:smile:)
Да, я замужем, дочке скоро 5 лет будет. Много времени уделяю семье, но как нашла этот форум - начали ссориться с мужем :Oj:  Вчера, например, пришлось срочно выключать комп, как увидела его выражение лица в полдвенадцатого, решила не будить зверя:biggrin:
Надеюсь на поддержку и понимание. Спасибо, что прочитали.

----------


## Инна Р.

Оля, анекдот в тему: 
Наконец то мой разрешил мне пользоваться компьютером. Даже почтовый ящик мне завел : Жена. Собака. Точка. Ру  :Vah: :biggrin:
Все мы через это прошли... смирится через пол годика! Вот увидишь... Но пока это не произошло, правильно - не буди в нем зверя, выключайся  вовремя :biggrin:.

----------


## tenden

> Наступит время и ты увидишь, что находишься не рядышком, а в недрах сокровищницы...


 Действительно - целый кладезь!

----------


## ЛенИнг

> Привет, коллеги...Мой педагогический стаж исчеисляется 25-годами.. Хотя в свое время я и поставила точку... Но учитель во мне сидит прочно...


И во мне, Людмила. У меня стаж 17 лет. Я тоже уже давненько поставила точку, как переехала. Несколько лет страдала без педагогической работы, но поняла, что детям надо отдавать все или ничего. А вот закалка массовика-затейника все-таки осталась. Хотя я и не тамада, но мне здесь с вами интересно!!!

----------


## Беляева Елена

Добрый вечер, меня зовут Лена, уже немного написала о себе в теме для новичков, но всё же повторюсь, Я - новичок, и на форуме, и в сети (опыта общения в сети у меня нет вообще),но если уж быть до конца откровенной, наткнулась на форум пару месяцев назад, много читала, жадно, как будто утоляя дикую жажду, и уж признаюсь, брала идеи на заметку. Я не тамада, я - воспитатель детского сада, с недавнего времени, попробовала себя в проведении праздников, получилось, затянуло, но опыта, каким можно поделиться, пока немного, чувство некоторой уверенности в себе получила, читая страницы форума - замечу, не самоуверенности. Просто когда люди, годами работающие на данной стезе описывают ТВОИ (то бишь мои) ощущения связанные с успехами, порой неудачами, начинаешь понимать, что и ты с ними одной крови. И ещё, читая и находя бесконечное количество идей, новых, интересных, понимаешь, что и у тебя есть кое-что свое, чем ты тоже можешь поделится, появляется желание общаться. 
Включив компьютер пару дней назад, заглянув на знакомую страничку, обнаружила те же ограничения,... в общем это послужило толчком, к освоению нового для меня - общению на форуме. А с новыми условиями я полностью согласна. Пока все, если есть вопросы, отвечу:smile:

----------


## Solnechnaja

> А ты не бери дурное в голову..Да, ты попала на Форум во время перестроки, перетрубации...Ненароком можешь попасть под раздачу, под горячую руку... Не обижайся и не убегай... Наступит время и ты увидишь, что находишься не рядышком, а в недрах сокровищницы...А пока - общайся и обживайся...
> Всем новичкам- привет и приглашение оставаться на Форуме среди близких по духу людей...


Ой, спасибо за поддержку!!!!!  :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Allondra

Привет всем!:smile:
Меня зовут Алла.Я из Латвии.
Наверное,как все девчонки ,в детстве мечтала стать артисткой.
В школе  пела в хоре и участвовала в танцевальном коллективе.
К сожалению, музыкального образования нет ,но одарена отличным музыкальным слухом ,поэтому имею счастье играть на музыкальных инструментах без нот и для души!
Если можно так сказать,то артистизму и пению училась у певцов с экрана телевизора,особенно у Аллы Пугачёвой.
Уж очень мы с нею, как-то по духу близки.Могу даже петь её голосом.
В 20 лет я всё-таки попробовала себя в роли певицы и ведущей в вокально-инструментальном ансамбле при управлении торговли.
Здесь то я и узнала,настолько тяжела и сложна жизнь артиста:постоянные репетиции,гастроли,суета.
 Но всё равно ,когда с этим  долго не соприкасаешься,то очень тянет на сцену.Наверное,поэтому и занимаюсь по жизни паралельно с работой в торговле-проведением праздников у родных и знакомых,гостей!
Всё это доставляет удовольствие,когда проходит не часто,т.к.сами понимаете ,на всё нужно время и энергия.
Я очень рада ,что попала на ваш форум,где можно посоветоваться и поделиться своими наработками.
Спасибо всем вам! :Ok: 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## анастасия240985

Привет! Меня зовут Настя. Я из Москвы.
Родилась атмосфере праздника. Мама - организатор городских мероприятий (сейчас правда уже не так активно). Поэтому все детство провела на празднике. И с малолетства всем говорила, что стану как мама - праздники делать!
При выборе института родители пытались запихнуть в юридический, но к счастью судьба была на моей стороне и я поступила в Институт Культуры. И понеслось...
Работала организатором в компании, теперь тружусь самостоятельно..
В  работе форум ооочень помогает мне

----------


## Сильва

Как много новых лиц!!! Привет всем! Поверьте, очень приятно, когда люди готовы открыто общаться. И не только в профессиональных темах, но и в "Беседке". Приятно, что география широкая. Прибавилось земляков бывалых форумчан! Не пропадайте, пожалуйста! Если есть вопросы - спрашивайте, если нет - давайте просто дружить! :flower:

----------


## бантики

Привет всем! Я Ольга, родилась и живу в Москве. Занимаюсь детскими праздниками, служу в театре и всё. Работу свою очень люблю .И НИКОГДА НЕ ПОМЕНЯЮ ( даже за очень большие деньги):smile:  Очень рада что здесь оказалась. А ещё я люблю слушать рок, люблю футбол. И ничего не понимаю в компе, в интернете сижу с мобильника.Так что извиняйте за ошибки!

----------


## DreamLord

Всем здравствуйте!
Замечательный форум. Тамадой не работаю, чаще провожу тематические вечеринки в клубах. Причем не для молодежи, а для гостей от 30 и старше. Теперь еще и буду Дедом Морозом. В прошлом году Ваш сайт очень выручил, много интересного материала, было с чего начать. Конечно не все подходит, многое надо и переделать под себя и своих гостей.  Но как помощь для начинающего - просто неоценим.)) За что все большое спасибо!  жаль, что в этом году ввели ограничения на доступ.  У меня например ведущим больше не работа, а хобби. Просят друзья, бывшие шефы и т.п. А так имею постоянную работу в сфере маркетинга, которая отнимает много времени. И не всегда есть время на общение....
но постараюсь быть активнее....уж очень интересно посмотреть новогодний раздел...))

----------


## Алла11

Приве-е-т !!!  Я у вас поживу месяцок , можно?  Я Алла, родилась и выросла в Самаре.Профессию выбирала по душе и стала режиссёром театральных мероприятий.Но  после дипломного  спектакля вышла замуж.Уже двое детей. Появилось интересное хобби-дизайнер по шторам,конечно же после после оформления сцен! А душа всё просила -играть и создавать игру! Снегурочкой игралась.  Рисую,фантазирую,шью.  Стараюсь быть нескучной.

----------


## Сильва

Не понял! 


> Я у вас поживу месяцок , можно?


 Это - как в гостинице? У нас только на ПМЖ принимают...

----------


## Юлия Андреева

Ага, я тоже этой фразой озадачилась :wink:

----------


## Anomalia

Здравствуйте всем! Меня зовут Таня, мне 23 года, я из Новороссийска, Краснодарский край. Все началось еще в школе, в КВНах, новогодних огоньках, первых и последних звонках. Затем, после окончания, оступила в университет, параллельно начала работать в агенстве по организации праздников. Сначала была в массовке, затем вела детские дни рождения, позже пошли клубные вечеринки, банкеты, корпоративы, свадьбы. Отработав год, я вышла замуж за своего директора и благополучно ушла в декрет. Но получилось, что брак не сложился, я сейчас одна с ребенком, закончила институт (экономист), продолжаю учиться во втором на специальности "Связи с общественностью" (это мне ближе))). И вот недавно начала возобновлять свою деятельность. Я работаю в транспортно-экспедиторской компании,  но душа моя требует праздников, потому сейчас веду свадьбы, мечтаю создать свое агенство. Очень приятно познакомиться со всеми, буду рада общению, дружбе!

----------


## Юлия Андреева

Татьяна, очень приятно познакомиться :biggrin: :flower:

----------


## tanu_sha

Здравствуйте многоуважаемые мною обожаемые жители форума in-ku :flower: !!!
Год назад, волей поисковика Yandex, я попала на этот замечательный форум. Новогодняя суета, стихи и сценарии, музыка и пародии, кричалки и викторины… – предпраздничная жизнь просто кипела. Нигде в интернете я не видела подобного! Но, праздничные дни пролетели и мне показалось, что на форуме стало как-то тихо и я подумала, что, наверное, так и должно быть – люди встречаются здесь, чтобы подготовится к празднику. Показалось… Мой первый форум, первые ошибки… :Oj:  
Меня зовут Татьяна, живу в Казахстане, в городе Алма-Ате. К организации праздников я отношения не имею, но обожаю делать своим друзьям подарки, чтоб не как у всех.
Вот, например, подарки на дни рождения: шеф – 61 год. Распечатала цифру 61,чтобы объяснить наглядно, почему сегодня начальнику исполнилось 19 (если 61 перевернуть вверх ногами получится 19). Потом вручила шуточную повестку в армию и подарила камуфляжную форму… Или 33 года подруге. Дарю открытку – волшебную. С одной стороны ее фото, пожелания и надпись «33 удовольствия», с другой 33 пустые разлинованные и пронумерованные строки. В придачу дарю волшебную ручку, чтоб записывать желания, которые непременно сбудутся…
Еще были фотоальбомы и календари, слайдшоу-загадки и DVD диски, пакетики семечек и чупа-чупсы, брелки-обереги и значки... всего и не упомнишь:rolleyes:…
А еще я очень люблю предпраздничную суматоху, просто с огромным удовольствием растворяюсь в ней. И ничего с собой поделать не могу. Прошу – примите меня в ряды форумчан. Пожалуйста!!! Может и я где-нибудь сгожусь… :Oj: 
_
PS.Пока грузился мой «скоростной» интернет в голове пробежала песня Браво «Этот город»
Этот Форум непохожий ни на что вокруг
Улыбается прохожим и за пять минут
Помогая человеку верить в чудеса
Здесь рождаются идеи с чистого листа
Я не знаю где еще на этом свете есть
Такие же друзья
Я пожалуй отпущу попутный ветер
И останусь навсегда…_

----------


## Марина Дудник

Танюша- затейница, 
Умница красавица!
 Ну а жизнь здесь бьёт ключем,
И это всем нам нравится!

Мы готовы всех принять, 
Всех без исключения.
Быть с друзьями - хорошо...
Такое заключение!!!

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## nassi

Привет всем !!!Наверное вы уже устали такое читать,но я как и другие,выхожу из подполья.На ваш форум набрела случайно,искав минусовки.Немного о себе.Меня зовут Оксана мне 36 лет,замужем,двое детей.Живу в небольшом городке возле Штудгарта.Я не профи,но люблю превращать обычные посиделки в праздник.Обнаружив ваш форум была приятно удивлена атмосфере которая царила вокруг.Очень долго сомневалась писать,не писать(особенно в свете последних событий),но решилась.С удовольствием поделюсь тем что у меня есть,хотя вас наверное очень трудно удивить.Буду рада если приймите меня в свои ряды,ваш форум стал для меня родным!!! :flower:

----------


## Абюл45

Всем, всем, всем девочкам-новичкам, ПРИВЕТИК!!! И ДОБРО ПОЖАЛОВАТЬ!!!

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Добрый день! Меня зовут Алексей Пашин (Алексей Колобанов). Пашин - это псевдоним... в честь сына - Алексей пашин папа, вот как. Тамадой (если интелегентно ведущим) работаю два года. Действительно - нет школы, где выпускают обученных ведущих на свадьбы, юбилеи и корпоративы, все самостоятельно набираешь... Ни книги, ни интернет не помогут, оно или есть или нет... :wink:
Очень благодарен судьбе, что встретил этот сайт - это как Университет ведущего, безумно рад его существованию. :Vah: 
Также помогают видео ролики, те что в контакте, ю-тубе и яндексе...
Еще у видеооператоров брал диски для просмотра...
Спасибо Вам, Вам и Вам, всем кто задумал форум и выростил его!!!
Обещаю внести свой вклад в общее дело!

*Добавлено через 17 минут*
Образования профессионального нет - юрист. Но где бы не работал, везде был заводилой, массовиком затейником... 

Сначала хотел в фирму какую-нибудь устроиться, но везде говорили, опыта нет, образование не теотральное, портфолио...
Помню первую свадьбу (не дай Бог молодлжены прочтут) волновался ЖЖЖуть, сигарета за сигаретой. Готовился месяц, скупил все книги о свадьбе и для тамады. Немного интернета. Но главное сходил на пару свадеб (ведущие - Николай Божко, Светлана Великая). Записывал слово за словом в блокнотик. 
Все прошло отлично, как и следующие две свадьбы...
А потом много всего - сарафанное радио заработало - юбилеи, корпораты, Новый год...

*Добавлено через 18 минут*
Супер! Мое первые сообщения...
Не судите строго - с мая 2009 зарегистрировался и молчу...
А как обрубили доступ к вкусным сообщениям, так сразу зашевелился...
Да. очень многому научили меня сторожилы форума, можно сказать на ноги поставили. Из всего, что в инете ковырял, только здесь - есть все, четко, понятно и много много.
Обещаю, нет торжественно клянусь УДИВИТЬ выложенной информацией и надеюсь вступить в лигу международных ведущих.

----------


## Леонидовна

Алексей, привет! Ты у меня в контакте в друзьях...:wink:
А здесь снова встретились:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

*Алексей Пашин*,
 Ну удивляй!  :Pivo:  Мы будем рады! :biggrin:
Земляков беру под опеку - кто обидет, маякните!  :Vah:

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Привет! Для этого модераторы и прикрыли некоторые темы...
Общение мать учения...

На форуме много моих друзей, особенно из Питера, да только я молчун...
Вот из-за этого и на Тамадею, наверно, не возьмут. "Ёжик" так и написала - новичкам не беспокоить...

Думаю если мы докажем, что далеко не новички, то... увидимся!

----------


## Инна Р.

> новичкам


Нет - не новичкам не беспокоить, а тем, кто до 31 октября не отправил деньги...
Просто мы в этот срок должны были все забронировать и проплатить, что мы и сделали. Участников получилось раза в 3 больше, чем я предполагала, 96 человек, а потому теперь уже ничем помочь не могу! Питерцев приглашала на банкет, познакомиться, но уже и банкетные места кончились... поэтому звонить бесполезнго :frown:!
Надо было пару месяцев назад позвонить! :smile:
Но я гляжу, нас, Питерцев, уже так много, что можно будет и мини встречу назначить как нибудь... для знакомства! :smile:

----------


## maknata

> Общение мать учения...


Вот умные слова!Вливайся, Алёш, мы всегда протягиваем руку дружбы тем, кто хочет дружить :Aga:

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Все верно. Надо встречаться и объединяться!! Помогать друг другу и советом и заказом лишним...
 В Питере все ведущие группами держутся: гильдия мастеров, лига ведущих, множество домов торжеств... прям как кланы мафиозные, со своими секретами, тайнами, правилами и т.д.
Я Вас (тебя) увидел на форуме Svadbaspb.ru говорят самый посещаемый форум в питере, только меня от туда уже раз 8 отфутболивали, чего-то не нравится модераторам. 
Так я теперь и здесь боюсь - писать буду только по теме, конкретно и без воды - боюююсь...
Вот, кстати, http://vkontakte.ru/id1004254

----------


## maknata

*Алексей Пашин*,



> боюююсь...


Нас не надо бояться, мы не кусаемся:biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

Меня на том форуме тоже все время стирают и  черные метки вешают... не приятное место!  :Aga: 
Тут все по другому. Так что не бойся! Уж если меня, задиру колючуюю не забанили до сих пор  :Vah: !

----------


## Озорная

Всем девочкам - новичкам,

[IMG]http://*********ru/920373.gif[/IMG]

*Алексей Пашин*

А Алексею, как земляку,

[IMG]http://*********ru/971572.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Алла11

Спасибо Всем!!!  В  Вас  tanu sha, нашла я родственную душу! В вашу темку про цифры, хочу объяснить, почему Алла11: я родилась 11 мая ,в день фантазёра, день рожд. Сальвадора великого нашего Дали, а лотошным языком 11-барабанные палочки(это в смысле  сама сидеть не буду и другим не дам)                                                  Дорогая  Сильва, я скромно, как дальняя родственница,просилась хотя бы на месяцок, а если зовёте на ПМЖ,то я тоже отпущу, пожалуй, попутный ветер и останусь навсегда!    Ура-а-а! Меня навсегда позвали!!!

----------


## Леонидовна

> Меня на том форуме тоже все время стирают и  черные метки вешают... не приятное место! 
> Тут все по другому. Так что не бойся! Уж если меня, задиру колючуюю не забанили до сих пор !



Просто форум  на svadba.spb.ru для женихов и невест, а не для ведущих, поэтому когда там сами ведущие пишут - их не жалуют, рассматривая это как самопиар...Поэтому я там никогда не пишу, просто даю рекламу и все...

----------


## Инна Р.

> .Поэтому я там никогда не пишу


А я болтушка... бывает, что не могу мимо пройти!!!  :Vah:

----------


## Leni

Привет форумчанам!
Зовум меня Лена,живу в Германии.Чисто профессионально не имею никакого отношения к организациям и проведению праздников и т.п.Но обожаю просто что- нибудь организовывать,выдумывать,рыть,искать,,.На этот форум попала случайно,когда готовились к маминому юбилею,а было это уже почти год назад.Вы большие таланты И профессионалы! До сих пор поражаюсь сколько у вас всяких идей.Так как я не веду ( до сих пор провела 2 юбилея , просто для моих родных, )опыта можно сказать никакого,поэтому и выставлять то нечего.Но буду в этом деле рости.Сейчас готовлю ёлку для детей,правда на немецком.Все очень простенько, так как мы здесь совсем не избалованны таким исскуством как у вас.
Пишу сообщение еще с целью того,чтобы вы не думали,что здесь только рыщут и гребут,а просто нравится ваша жизнь на форуме (не знаю поняли ли вы меня. )
И читая ваши сообщения тоже приходишь к идеям,так что спасибо вам!
Пока всё

----------


## tanu_sha

> Спасибо Всем!!!  В  Вас  tanu sha, нашла я родственную душу!


Спасибо Аллочка!

А еще на форуме есть одно приятное правило – Все жители in-ku говорят на «ты».  Для меня это иногда бывает трудновато… И вот хочу предложить всем – брудершафт. 
Для всех!!!!
Для тех, кто создал форум!
Для тех, кто любит форум!
Для тех, кто ежедневно заходит сюда!
Для тех, кто гостеприимно встречает новичков-старичков!
Для тех, кто приходит на помощь кричащим «Ищу-прошу-помогите»!
Для тех, кто долго молчал!
Для тех, кто только-только пришел!

----------


## Ksyusha S

Всем форумчанам ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ! Вот и у меня появилась возможность и смелость представиться: зовут меня Оксана, живу в г.Шахтёрске. Что касается возможности, то раньше интернет был только мобильный, поэтому и развернуться особо не могла, только и успевала, что выхватывать отдельные темки, реплики.Теперь, наконец-то, эта проблема решена, надеюсь на тёплый приём и приятные знакомства!!!
 Ведущей работаю  с 2005-го года. Началось всё с собственной свадьбы, которую вела замечательная ведущая, отличный человек и привлекательная женщина Татьяна Матросова (известная на форуме как Аlica).Именно с её лёгкой руки и началась эта страничка в моей жизни. До этого была ещё работа в МДЦ "Артек". Ездила два года, а эмоций и воспоминаний на многие лета!!! Если есть среди форумчан ещё артековские вожатые, с удовольствием предамся воспоминаниям!!!
Это если в нескольких словах о себе. Надеюсь, что не только форум будет мне приносить пользу, но и я форуму(по крайней мере, буду стараться!).

----------


## optimistka17

> Началось всё с собственной свадьбы, которую вела замечательная ведущая, отличный человек и привлекательная женщина Татьяна Матросова (известная на форуме как Аlica).Именно с её лёгкой руки и началась эта страничка в моей жизни. До этого была ещё работа в МДЦ "Артек".


Привет, коллега. Друг Татьяны_Алисы- наш друг...
 А что касается Артека, то и я там была. Правда не работала, а просто была участником Всесоюзного слета старших пионерских вожатых и методистов... Это сейчас кажется, что все это было не со мной . Награда значком от ЦК ВЛКСМ "За активную работу с пионерами"
 Не сомневаюсь, что вскоре познакомимся и в реале...
 А пока - располагайся, осваивайся...

----------


## Позитив

Здравствуйте форумчане!
Меня зовут Вячеслав Ю-Ван-Ден (это у меня фамилия такой). С некоторых пор пополнил ряды ваших коллег. Все мои знакмые и друзья давно советовали мне шагнуть в этот волшебный мир, но почему то, я пришел к этому лишь 1 год назад. Видно всему свое время.
Раньше я играл в КВН. Был членом сборной команды КВН Республики Казахстан, членом сборной команды КВН Алматинского Государственного Университета, капитаном команды факультета и капитаном сборной команды КВН Ассоциации Корейцев Казахстана.

----------


## Вик_тори_я

Всем здравствуйте! И сторожилы форума и новички! Меня зовут Виктория! Я с севера Иркутской области... Занимаюсь свадьбами и юбилеями, в этом году впервые согласилась на детский праздник... Многое сочиняю сама... Попала сюда случайно... сказали, что силами тырильщиков мои материалы уже на сайте.. ("Корзина для первой брачной ночи", тост "4 свечи")...зашла убедиться... убедилась... потом начала читать дальше и затянуло.... Надеюсь на то, что найду здесь единомышленников... рада делиться мыслями

----------


## Галкатк

Привет всем!Я работаю в коммерческой фирме финансистом 10 лет.Все десять лет организовываю наши корпоративы по любому поводу:день рождения сотрудников,директоров,календарные праздники.Все это всегда стараюсь придумать весело,с юмором,по-доброму.Очень тяжело,так как каждый раз нужно что-то новое,несмотря на то,как было прекрасно на прошедшем празднике.Сама закончила муз.школу по классу ф-но,всю жизнь пела во всяческих хорах,участвовала в агитбригадах в молодости.Форум для меня стал таким открытием-праздником,что даже не передать.Столько творчества,оригинальности и гениального таланта...!Но я совершила большой промах-с момента регистрации я тихо заходила,смотрела,переделывала и уходила по-англицки.Но не потому,что все это было преднамеренно (с потребительской точки зрения),а потому,что не "въехала в тему"..Может побоялась "выйти из тени" и оказаться на фоне форума сероватой,может побоялась тех строгих подчас назиданий старичков.Иногда читала ,как расчихвостивают какого-нибудь новичка и сама бы не хотела оказаться на этом месте.Короче,проявила трусость и гражданскую незрелость.О чем глубоко сожалею.Холодным душем было напоминание о том,что форум-это прежде всего общение.И на самом деле всех вас я давно очень-очень люблю и преклоняюсь.И хочу исправить свою ошибку.Если что не так-делайте замечания,но не прогоняйте!Осознаю,что вы все,и ваши творческие идеи мне нужны больше,чем я вам.Но если я в чем -то ошибалась,то (как вы понимаете) это было не из жажды наживы,то бишь,бескорыстно.Просто хотелось,чтобы корпоративы состояли не из официальных речей "начальников транспортного цеха",а сплочали и радовали людей.Ведь,согласитесь,у вас такая же конечная цель!Еще раз сообщаю,что всех люблю!

----------


## Сюрприз

Всем привет! Меня зовут Светлана Полянская Ку-КУ! Живу в Сергиевом Посаде в Подмосковье. У меня суперская дочка.Много лет назад закончила Менделеевский институт (времен нашей команды КВН с Михаилом Марфиным), отвечала в комитете комсомола(!) за вечера факультета, работала (с 9 класса) в пионерских лагерях. Потом уехала на 4 года в Латвию, работала в школе организатором и учителем химии, рисования, черчения и биологии. Неплохой ассортимент?Потом вернулась в Россию, в школу уже здесь, стала зам директором по внеклассной работе. Потом перешла работать во Дворец творчества детей и молодежи сначала методистом,позже стала заведующей информационно-методическим отделом.Здесь уже 12 лет. Провожу обучающие семинары и курсы для зам директоров по УВР, классных руководителей 1-11 классов. Лет 10-11 назад пригласили провести детский ДР! Вот и пошло:свадьбы, юбилее, корпоративы. Работаю с любым возрастом, любые программы, с любым количеством народа. Люблю быть в каком-нибудь образе: Баба Яга, Сюрприз, Хлопушка, Пират, Клякса, Цыганка, Бабариха и тд. Езжу на различные курсы и семинары. 3 раза выступала в Челябинске на "Школе мастеров" со своими программами,так же выступала на 1 Международном форуме ведущих, закончила 2 курсов московского центра "Содействие". Стала Лауреатом Областного конкурса педагогов дополнительного образования. Может с кем-то из вас встречались на этих мероприятиях, была бы рада увидеться и здесь, может услышать отзывы о моих программах. Надеюсь буду вам интересна, смогу в чем-то помочь. Заходите ко мне в гости, ДРУЗЬЯ!!! Может не обо всем написала, даже не знаю. А может много??? :))

----------


## Запах Дождя

Светочка! привет!! Поздравляю, что таки вышла на форум :) Вот еще на одну талантливую ведущую стало больше на этом форуме :) Кто не узнал вдруг Свету - это которая должна была быть СЮРПРИЗОМ :)))

----------


## Ksyusha S

Спасибо за тёплые слова!!! Для меня это очень важно! Тоже надеюсь на встречи, ну а пока будем работать и общаться!!!! :rolleyes:

----------


## optimistka17

*Ура! Светлана Полянская с нами!*
Конечно, я могла бы написать,- проходи, осваивайся.. Могла бы, но не буду...
 Светлана- не новичек!
Это- толковый, грамотный, творчески одаренный специалист и просто хороший человек. :Ok: 
 Судьба подарила мне  возможность познакомиться со Светланой в реале, чему я несказанно рада...
 Я редко обращаюсь с просьбами... 
 Но сейчас *хочу просить * нашего админа ,- Марину Мазайкину - *сделать для Светланы исключение. И буквально сразу же , открыть для неё все двери...* Без трех месяцев, без 50 сообщений...
 Надеюсь, что меня поддержат те, кто общается со Светланой в скайпе. А таких среди наших Форумчан- много!

----------


## Лучик Дон

Светик Полянская! Рада приветствовать! Обживайся, здесь твои друзья!!!  А я побежала отправлять тебе предложение дружбы, хоть мы уже и дружим давно! :flower:

----------


## Юлия Андреева

> *Ура! Светлана Полянская с нами!*
> 
>  Светлана- не новичек!
> Это- толковый, грамотный, творчески одаренный специалист и просто хороший человек.


Я, к сожалению, не общаюсь со Светланой в скайпе, но я видела ее мастер - класс на видео с Первого Международного форума ведущих. Нам всем на самом деле есть чему у нее поучиться, особенно тем, кто работает на детских праздниках.
Светлана, :biggrin: :flower: :biggrin: :flower: :biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Сюрприз

Зашла и обомлела! Слезы на глаза навернулись! Спасибо всем за добрые слова! Просто тронута до глубины души!!!! Девочки, я вас люблю! :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: :rolleyes::smile::smile::smile:

----------


## shoymama

СВЕТКА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Марина Дудник

И я, и я расцалую!!!! Марина я высоко-высоко подняла все руки и другие части тела за предложение Оптимистки! Потому, что Светлана сможет помочь всем нам в нелегкое предновогоднее время, К тому же рекомендациии форумчан у неё  есть! Если надо - будут в електронном виде!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## selenka07

Всем привет! Среди вас, дорогие я просто читающий нестандартный геолог. Зовут Елена, работаю учителем украинского языка и литературы в пгт. Оржица Полтавской обл Украина. Я не веду ни свадьбы, ни праздники. В моём багаже - уроки да воспитательные часы. Восхищаюсь всеми Вами. во-первых, за умение ОБЩАТЬСЯ и ДРУЖИТЬ (не важно в реале или нете), во-вторых, за ТВОРЧЕСКИЙ подход к ЖИЗНИ, ибо ваша работа - это жизнь, в-третьих, за СМЕЛОСТЬ, ибо вы как  учителя- на виду. При том, что любой "чайник"  без настроения может позволить себе ВАС УЧИТЬ,ДЕЛАТЬ ЗАПМЕЧАНИЯ и т.д. Успехов Вам, девочки-мальчики!!!  Вы те люди, которые чёрно-белый мир делают цветным, даря праздник. А это ох как нелегко!

----------


## Натник

Привет форумчане! Я на форуме недавно, и хочу сказать, что он мне оооочень нравится! Живу я в Ростовской области, ближе к Калмыкии. Работаю в сельском ДК - дирехтором, по образованию  режиссер культурно-массовых мероприятий, еще и пою, поэтому на форум вышла через форум ВКМ, также пишу сценарии, иногда стихи, если, конечно, приходит МУЗик. По долгу службы подрабатываю (бесплатно) ведущей, звукорежиссером, подсобным рабочим и т.д. В культуре 10 лет, работа нравится ( не нравится зарплата), но... это болезнь, к тому же хроническая. Мой творческий девиз: "Возьми своё сердце, зажги его смело!
                           Отдай его людям, чтоб вечно горело!
                           Для общего счастья, для общего дела!" (Ян Райнис)

.....ничего не поделаешь, сказывается пионерское-комсомольское воспитание...

----------


## гармашева26

здравствуйте,форумчане!зовут меня Галина,я окончила музыкальное училище по классу фоно,но вот уже 26 лет работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском саду,начала работать на 3 курсе,так и осталась там,уж очень разнообразная и творческая у нас работа.Свадьбы стала вести случайно-коллега попросила,в феврале будет уже 10 лет моей первой семейной паре.Помимо этих работ еще веду танцевальный кружок в своем любимом "дельфиненке".У меня взрослый сын,работает в домодедово,вижу редко его,поэтому замечательно,что много работы.не ругайте сильно,что только стала общаться,кому-то покажется смешно,но меня некому было научить,ходила за своим мальчиком,который мне подчищает компьютер,кивал -да,потом сказал,что не педагог,сын поковырялся,когда приезжал-не смог,у него друзья-некогда,сегодня опять пригласила своего соседа,толку нет,разозлилась на них,на себя,стала "ковырятся" на форуме и натолкнулась на сообщение хухрындика-и у меня получилось!

----------


## optimistka17

> меня некому было научить


Галочка, здесь  учителей- завались...
 Было б только желание учиться...

----------


## вероника-солнце

Всем доброго дня! Меня зовут Вероника. Оказывается я на сайте зарегистрировалась аж летом прошлого года) Помню тогда все уши близким прожужжала,как девченки тут по дружески общаются,помощь предлагают,советуются,как друзья... Потом долгое время не заглядывала сюда и вот недавно опять заглянула... О себе: мне 39,закончила институт культуры,по образованию реж.театра(это у нас семейное)) И вот уже 18 лет с детками работаю (студия театральная,команда КВН и уроки-преподаю театр и МХК). Первую свадебку провела в 1997 году,потом долгое время вела только выускные (т.е. раз в год),за свадьбы,юбилеи не бралась. И только года 2 назад вновь решила себя на этом поприще попробовать,а уж когда лица счастливые после вечера проведенного увидела и сама от этого восторг и позитив испытала,тут уж не остановиться...))) Сильно плотно этим не занимаюсь (основная работа забирает слишком много времени), но мне нравится устраивать людям праздник!!!

----------


## сороконожка

Все доброго дня. Меня зовут, Елена. Я живу в Мурманске. На сайте зарегистрировалась не так давно. Основная моя работа это авиа и ж/д продажи, но в свободное время люблю организовывать праздники. Не всегда получается самой найти идеи, вот поэтому решила обраться к людям с опытом, а именно к вам, уважаемые. У моего мужа, его зовут Николай, скоро день рождение и я решила взять за основу праздника тему 30х годов Чикаго. Конечно не совсем прям её обыграть, день рождение будет проходить на шишлыках, но смысол будет такой, что приехали авторитеты на день рождения к Дону Николя. И вот сразу после этой идеи у меня возникли проблемы. Помогите пожайлусто, не могу подобрать игры на эту тему.

----------


## Марфа Васильна

Доброго времени суток всем!!!!! Меня зовут Татьяна, 37 лет. Я из Иркутска. О форуме узнала от коллеги, и очень хочу с вами подружиться!!!!!! Как и большинство из вас работаю ведущей разных праздничных мероприятий. Пусть не большой, но опыт есть, я буду рада им поделиться!!!!!!

----------


## olanik

Всем доброго времени суток!
Ликую от того, что наконец-то вернулась к своей работе. Я - Ольга- психолог, хормейстер детской вокальной студии и просто ведущая, теперь уже, после трехлетнего декрета, снова начинающая. Вот уже больше года захожу на форум, почитаю, понастальгирую... а сейчас пора возвращаться в профессию и ваша помощь о-о-очень нужна. Я же из своих скудненьких запасов обещаю отдать все, что может показаться интересным.
Люблю работать с музыкальными программами, микшировать, нарезать, сводить. Если кому помочь, то пожалуйста.
У меня есть музыкальные нарезки на различные праздничные моменты. Только не понимаю куда с ними податься... Уж простите, торможу.
Но как только разберусь, так сразу!

----------


## optimistka17

> У моего мужа, его зовут Николай, скоро день рождение и я решила взять за основу праздника тему 30х годов Чикаго. Конечно не совсем прям её обыграть, день рождение будет проходить на шишлыках, но смысол будет такой, что приехали авторитеты на день рождения к Дону Николя. И вот сразу после этой идеи у меня возникли проблемы. Помогите пожайлусто, не могу подобрать игры на эту тему.


Леночка!Если хочешь получить получить помощь, то обращайся в *Доску объявлений "Ищу, прошу, помогите...*!" А здесь твоё сообщение просто затеряется...

----------


## piyavoshka

Доброй всем ночи! Я Ирина из Выборга, мне скоро 30 лет, работаю в детском доме педагогом-организатором и учителем-дефектологом, сейчас в декрете сижу. Про сайт узнала случайно, долго искала и нашла.

----------


## Озорная

Привет, девчонки!  :flower:  Рады знакомству.

[IMG]http://*********ru/982590.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Krokus

Здравствуйте! Здравствуйте! Это моя "первая проба пера"... Волнуюсь ужасно, как перед свиданием! Уже подумала, что надо было взять ник "слепой котёнок"...ОЧЕНЬ ПОДХОДИТ К ТЕПЕРЕШНЕМУ МОЕМУ СОСТОЯНИЮ!Опыта общения на форумах никакого!И всё мысленно повторяю"держись геолог, крепись геолог!" Надо признаться честно,что около года назад набрела случайно на этот форум и до мурашек на коже вызвал он у меня просто восторг!!! Это же настоящий  клуб единомышленников! Столько интерестных личностей и творческих  людей ! И только по  причине присутствия на форуме такого количества звёзд и не высовывалась!   А после всех произошедших перемен, читала разгоревшуюся не на шутку полемику и все страсти-мордасти. Стало стыдно... И теперь решила, что не за "членство в клубе",а потому что задолжала этому форуму должна прийти и  поделиться всем, что знаю и могу.

*Добавлено через 33 минуты*
Ура! Получилось! Вижу моё первое сообщение! А теперь о себе...  Зовут меня Люба, живу в Германии. Ведущий праздников больше увлечение всей жизни, чем работа. По профессии педагог -дошкольник. В России очень долго жила в Сибири, в Кемерово.Работала воспитателем в детском саду, методистом, заведующей и всегда(и в годы учёбы, и в годы работы) проводила праздники, писала сценарии, придумывала номера.В комсомольско-профсоюзной работе отвечала за культмассовую работу. А будучи совсем маленькой девочкой лет семи собирала группу таких же "талантов" и придумывали мы концерты: пели, рассказывали стихи, показывали фокусы... Делали занавес из старых штор на улице ,собирали малышню и бабушек и вперёд!Смешно, но всё в этой жизни не зря происходит. Вообщем, по душе мне было всегда моё жизненное хобби. 8 лет назад приехала в Германию.И здесь делаю праздники для близких и знакомых. Это и свадьбы, и юбилеи. Ну, вот так...может и сбивчиво... как смогла. У нас ночь, надо ложиться спать. Не судите строго. Всем добра и удачи!

----------


## Natasha21

Всем доброй ночи! Наконец решилась о себе рассказать. Наталья, 36 лет. Живу в Чебоксарах. На поприще ведущей уже 8 лет (минус 1 год, пока младшая была совсем крохой). Нахожусь  в отпуске по уходу за ребёнком, основная специальность - методист Дома детского творчества. Работать на свадьбах начала совершенно случайно, или скорее назло мужу. Он занимался видеосъёмкой, так, для друзей и родственников. Я просматривала все свадьбы, и однажды после очередного просмотра у меня вылетело само-собой  "Я бы точно провела в несколько раз лучше..." Муж в ответ "Да кто тебя заметит с твоим ростом!" А ростом я и правда не вышла - метр 55 см . И я  вспылила:"Ничего, зато услышат!" И через месяц, покопавшись в книжках, журналах, интернете слепила что-то похожее на сценарий , ктоторый  был на половину в стихах!  :Jopa:  ...Дала объявление в газете ...и началось.... С первой свадьбы приехала с 500 рублями и поллитрой водки и с полным ощущением что нашла себя в жизни . Правда, сейчас тот сценарий уже не прокатил бы! Всякое бывало-не раз после некоторых банкетов появалялось желание отправить всё к чёрту :mad: ...и жить как мнокие знакомые мамочки , спрятавшись за широкую мужнину спину, но ...наступает пятница, очреднй банкет, счастливые лица гостей, виновников торжества, слова благодарности.... и всё плохое забывается. 
Выхожу на форум редко - времени нет и это правда.  Боюсь, не скоро откроются для меня наши популярные темы , буду стараться по мере возможностей. Материал, конечно есть,  только боюсь расстроить администраторов, не собственного сочинения. Многое переделываю под себя, постепенно начала делиться идеями. Как и многие , не выходила из тени только потому, что понимала ,что на фоне талантливейших пользователей просто потеряюсь. И с интернетом я пока на ВЫ. На сегодня назначила встречу с диджеем только для того , чтобы он дал мне очередной мастеркласс компьютерной грамотности.

Хочу поприветствовать  ИННУ-Ёжик.:smile: Инна, я та самая Наташа из Чебоксар, которая звонила тебе с вопосами о ТАМАДЕЕ. Жаль, что в этом году не получилось, в следующем пробьёмся!

И ещё: если есть на форуме кто из Солнечной Чувашии, отзовитесь! :flower:

----------


## Ponj29

*Natasha21*,
Отзываюсь!! Наташенька, я из Солнечной Чувашии. Надеюсь будем общаться не только на сайте!! *Krokus*,
*piyavoshka*,
*olanik*,
*Марфа Васильна*,
*сороконожка*,
Девочки, всем привет :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Вливайтесь!!!

----------


## Rem-Olya

Здравствуйте,дорогие коллеги!Меня зовут Оля,38 лет,я с Украины,живу в красивом городе Чернигове.Давно мечтала написать о себе, комп осваиваю медленно,но уверенно.Да и время не позволяет.Утром я учитель украинского языка и литературы уже 10 лет,еще была 5 лет учителем начальных классов сначала.Вечером надо бежать в кафе петь,практически каждый день.Выходые-свадьбы,банкеты...И так последних лет 6...Устроить личную жизнь не было времени-зато благодарные лица молодых,родителей,юбиляров...А еще были свои пожилые родители в селе,вовремя проведать и помочь которым не всегда удавалось.Так они и ушли от меня-мама,которая проработала почти 50 лет директором ДК,умерла 3 года назад.За папину жизнь мы с сестрой боролись весну-лето этого года,между работами,3 месяца назад и его не стало...Кто-то подумает-зачем ей это надо,спать по 4-5 часов шесть последних лет ,но я без музыки и проведения праздников НЕ МОГУ!Вы меня поймете.Получил удовольствие-и усталости не чувствуешь...Хотя бывает и другое...И себе мужа встретила в ресторане,работали вместе,он 15 лет поет,через 3 дня у нас ситцевая свадьба.Так что жизнь продолжается.Заходила на форум,читала,но...и сейчас набираю 1-м пальцем.Обещаю научиться всему-муж поможет,он у меня умничка.Своих материалов немного, буду пробовать набирать.Не обижайтесь,что не сразу написала.Хочется общаться с вами,дружить...Восхищаюсь ВАМИ,люблю ВАС,буду рада,если примете меня в свои ряды .Да,когда-то муж сделал мне сайт,попробую набрать,заходите в гости!http://rem-olya.mylivepage.ru.С УВАЖЕНИЕМ Леля(так меня друзья в Питере называли).

----------


## ira echo

Здраствуйте, меня зовут Ирина. Я из алтайского края.Ведущей стала случайно,за две недели нужно было подменить ведущего на свадьбе, вот я и решилась.Я все детство была в театральном кружке, после работала администратором в развлекательном бизнесе.Может поэтому, немного проще начинать работать. По образованию - экономист, есть дочь 3 года.Замужем.

----------


## Джина

Добрый день! Меня зовут Татьяна. Живу на Украине в славном городе Запорожье. Имею педобразование. Занимаюсь ведением свадеб 3 года. Меня всегда привлекало это занятие. На свадьбах у друзей и родных  всегда смотрела с интересом и восхищением на ведущих.  Не раз посещали мысли самой заняться, но не хватало решительности. Перед началом своей работы долго взвешивала все "за" и "против", подбирала материал, переделывала, меняла, сомневалась, а потом собралась с духом и ... потихоньку  начала. Вначале была свадьба брата, потом еще близких людей. И теперь работаю и со знакомыми, и с приходящими по рекламе.
 ваш форум нашла случайно, даже не я, а мой муж, когда бродил по Инету(это было не задолго до закрытия разделов). Начала, как многие советуют, осматриваться, читать, широко открыв глаза и положив отвисшую челюсть на стол от такого обилия и разнообразия материала:redface:.Потом стала кое-что брать, изменив под себя(обнаглела от счастья) :Vah:  А с общением все откладывала, все мне как всегда, решительности не хватало.И вот теперь глубокий вдох, регистрация на форуме, и, надеюсь, общение, потому, что я вас многих немного узнала, а вы меня пока нет. Надеюсь быть принятой вами :flower:

----------


## uljbka

Добрыи вечер всем!Меня зовут Светлана,по образованию я тоже педагог,я эту темку,почему то никогда не посещала,а сейчас решила заити.как и многие другие здесь писали,я только пытаюсь вести праздники ,провела немного,но проводя один раз и почуствовав что у меня немного получается и слыша одобрение от гостеи,хочется развиваться дальше,своих идеи не слишком много,но почитав ваш материал и взяв за основу другие источники хочется дарить людям праздник.
всем вам благ и дальнеиших творческих идеи.

----------


## DjMalysh

Всем приветик! Меня зовут Вера, живу в Булоруссии. Закончила Белорусский Государственный Университет Информатики и Радиоэлектроники по специальности инженер-системотехник, работаю в автодорожной отрасли администратором баз данных. 
Все началось, когда я познакомилась со своим будущим мужем. Он всю жизнь связан с музыкой, работал диджеем в ресторанах, дворцах культуры, а также подрабатывал на свадьбах, юбилеях и т.п.
После нашего знакомства, мы стали работать на праздниках вместе. Я разрабатываю сценарии праздников и занимаюсь их музыкальным оформлением (за диджейским пультом), а муж стал ведущим. Недавно мы также начали заниматься оформлением праздников. Есть много идей и желание их воплощать, но не хватает времени и сил, т.к. основная работа забирает очень много энергии. 
Но я не собираюсь отказываться от такого сложного и в тоже время увлекательного дела, как проведение праздников, уж очень оно мне по душе!!!

----------


## Озорная

*Krokus*, Люба,
*Natasha21*, Наташа,
*Rem-Olya*, Оля,
*ira echo*, Ира,
*Джина*, Таня,
*uljbka*, Света,
*DjMalysh*, Вера,


[IMG]http://*********org/101445.gif[/IMG]

----------


## kristaloxman

всем привет, меня зовут Кристина! я с Йошкар-Олы, закончила Республиканский колледж культуры и искусств, и втянулась, устроилась по окончании в Центр русской культуры, стали заниматься копоративами. Нашла сайт случайно, скачивала для себя фоннограммы и зачиталась!!! Как то руки не доходили написать, да и времени не хватает чтобы прочитать и третью часть написанного на форуме. 
Спасибо всем кто творит и делится своими наработками!!!
Как только будет время выставлю и свои, пусть небольшие наработки=))

----------


## rj95iko64

> Совсем забыла написать, что работаю в МАУ "Центр культуры и досуга Ялуторовского района" я режиссёр, ну и ведущая конечно. И как люблю говорить тамада - это моё хобби!!!


Приятно встретить земляка на просторах Инета! (Кстати, и познакомиться!)

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*kristaloxman*,
Привет, землячка!

----------


## kristaloxman

большой привет и Вам!!!рада что с Марийской я не одна=))а вы откуда именно?

----------


## ermakvp

Привет всем местным жителям!!! Я давно на форуме, даже пытался поучавствовать в диалогах, но, наверное все-таки пока не оставлю след в этой теме, буду незамечен...
Работаем мы с женой по "шабашкам" 12 лет. Зовут нас Инна и Владимир. А начиналось все с караоке, из-за которого и приобрели компьютер. Первый раз показали себя у меня на работе на профессиональном празднике (День связи) 16 ноября. А через 3 месяца, 14 февраля сотрудница отдавала дочьку замуж и рискнула пригласить нас в качестве музыкального сопровождения. Вроде всем понравилось, тем более за символическую плату (сколько не жалко, свои, все-таки). Нам тоже понравилось. Услуги тамады в нашем поселке тогда были непополярны. Хотя следующий (второй) наш клиент не заставил долго ждать и запросил от нас музыка+тамада. Время для подготовки было достаточно. Я добывал информацию из интернета, а жена готовила сценарий. И на этот раз нам тоже все удалось!!! Публика довольна, тем более, услуги тамады у нас в районе были в диковинку, а музыкантов было достаточно. Далее пошел бурный творческий процесс развития и техперевооружения. Обновили аппаратуру, с миди перешли на минуса, в корне изменили сценарии и делаем это постоянно, В ЧЕМ Я ОЧЕНЬ БЛАГОДАРЕН ЭТОМУ ФОРУМУ!!! От себя так же гарантирую отдачу.... До встречи!

----------


## optimistka17

> Зовут нас Инна и Владимир


Видите как хорошо, два года как зарегестрированы, а теперь и познакомиться решили... *лучше поздно, чем никогда...*  Говорить вам ,- обживайтесь , вроде как и неуместно ... Вы, я так понимаю , давно на Форум присели...
 Так что остается?


> От себя так же гарантирую отдачу....


 Так что  давайте общаться и не держите в себе  свои наработки  и *добро возвратится сторицей*...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> рада что с Марийской я не одна=))а вы откуда именно?


 Ирочка Ветер Намарений, как я помню, из Йошкар-олы...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

О, Люда уже ответила.:smile: И всё правильно помнит.:wink:

----------


## ermakvp

*optimistka17*,
2 года знал, кто мне ответит первый. Интуиция меня не подвела. Спасибо, Людмила.
А я начну с визиток....

----------


## wert266

Всем привет!!! Меня зовут Елена, я из Донецкой области.Форум нашла случайно (хотя говорят, что случайностей не бывает) когда писала годовой отчет за 2009г. Спасибо коллегам, очень помогли. Форум очень интересный, есть чему поучиться. В общем всем спасибо.Работаю директором Дворца культуры.Есть свои наработки. Если что-то интересует - обращайтесь. Чем смогу постараюсь помочь.
          Всех поздравляю с наступающими праздниками! Будьте здоровы!

----------


## shoymama

Всем новичкам - [img]http://s12.******info/dbada14c7e31d9d58563fa4de2364fc0.gif[/img]
[img]http://s11.******info/89e8b84f2685f66ea9de9e382ddcbb0d.gif[/img]

----------


## ermakvp

> Всем привет!!! Меня зовут Елена, я из Донецкой области.Форум нашла случайно (хотя говорят, что случайностей не бывает) когда писала годовой отчет за 2009г. Спасибо коллегам, очень помогли. Форум очень интересный, есть чему поучиться. В общем всем спасибо.Работаю директором Дворца культуры.Есть свои наработки. Если что-то интересует - обращайтесь. Чем смогу постараюсь помочь.
>           Всех поздравляю с наступающими праздниками! Будьте здоровы!


Привет соседнему району!

----------


## Позитив

Приветствую старых новых и просто новых!

----------


## Kescha

вот вышла из "подполья ",хочу с вами общаться ,но не сильна в компьтере.что дальше делать?

*Добавлено через 36 минут*
ура!я сама сделала первый шаг-и у меня полючилось!!! :Ok:  хочу представиться-зовут меня елена.я человек без музыкального,педагогического образования.я жены,мама двух, уже повзрослевших,детей.работаю по сменам,так что свободного времени не так уж много.но если оно появляется то я " зависаю" на этом форуме.здесь я нашла " родственные души ".как я сюда попала? у наших родителей ,год назад,была " золотая свадьба "и все ,их дети (а их шестеро),ну и конечно снохи(а это я )решили сделать приятное для наших родителей,отблагодарив их за всё что они для нас сделали.ну и в поисках чего-то интересного я попала на этот форум и я " зависла " здесь....я не ведущая,не тамада ,но что-то там далеко,в дыше,у меня есть родственное с ваМИ.что я сдесь делаю?-спросите меня....я знаю одно мне бы не хотелось " потерять " ВАС.вот поэтому я вышла из " подполья ".но я незнаю чем я могу " делиться " с вами?вот этим я отличаюсь от вас-ВЫ ВСЕ ТАКИЕ ТАЛАНТИЩА И Я ВАМ ЗАВИДУЮ И ОЧЕНъ ХОЧУ ПОХОДИТъ НА ВАС!!!ХОЧУ СКАЗАТъ ВСЕМ СПАСИБО ЗА ВАШИ ТРУДЫ!!! :flower:

----------


## mar16

Здесь таких много, кто молча радовался общению на этом сайте, а теперь нас перевоспитали, мы зарегистрировались, есть возможность написать, сказать спасибо. 
Если бы не закрыли разделы, не было бы переписки новичков с обидами и старичков с предложениями. Именно читая эту переписку, мне стыдно стало за свое стояние за дверью. Общение дороже закрытых разделов.

----------


## Курица

> Общение дороже закрытых разделов.


ВОТ это ты правильно сказала!!! :019:

----------


## ирвит

Робко стучусь в вашу дверь. Здравствуйте все! Меня зовут Ирина. На форуме с февраля, но рта раскрыть не смела. Чувствовала и чувствую себя глупой школьницей перед Профессорами. Считала, что незачем засорять страницы инф- ей, которая взята мною откудо-либо. Ценно своё, а оно-то начинает рождаться только-только. Говорю абсолютно честно, не будь всех вас, вряд ли бы я продолжала заниматься этим нелёгким делом. ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО старейшинам форума:Оптимистке, Ильичу, Курице и всем-всем ТАЛАНТЛИВЫМ людям!

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*
Почему у меня не получается большое сообщение? Продолжу предыдущее. Я работаю ведущей 2 года вместе с мужем.Мы профессиональные музыканты. Когда я попала на сюда(через минусовки), была ПОРАЖЕНА талантом форумчан! У вас учусь и надеюсь стать достойной вашего внимания. Может теперь и компом научусь нормально пользоваться? СПАСИБО ЗА НОВЫЕ ПРАВИЛА!!!

----------


## Позитив

Рад приветствовать Ирина! Главное не нужно робеть. Смелей вперед и с песней. :Ok:

----------


## Veronika_b

Мир вашему дому!
Мое имя Вероника. Проведением праздников занимаюсь с 19 лет, но праздники эти были специфичны, так как были ориентированы на молодожь (работала пионервожатой в детских и юношеских лагерях), с аудиторой более старшего возраста столкнулась на свадьбе родственников. Когда решила проводить мероприятия за деньги столкнулась с тем, что нет рекламных материалов (фото и видеобазы). Поэтому многие клиенты просто уходят....
Сейчас пытаюсь как-то собрать, "слепить" из того, что есть что-то напоминающее рекламный ролик ведущего....
На вашем форуме я уже 9 дней. Если честно, то в этих глубинах просто теряешься.
Заныриваешь с головой, и конца края не видно.... Несколько неудобным нахожу тот момент, что в разговорной теме люди начинают выкладывать игры, конкурсные программы, то есть, настраиваешься на одно - а тут раз, что-то интересное не по теме всплывает и невольно переключаешься на другое, потом на третье и т.д...и в результате далеко "от берега" уплываешь.
Хотелось бы всех форумчан поздравить с наступающими праздниками и пожелать всем разумных и щедрых клиентов.

----------


## Kescha

я тоже из сибири,точнее из тюмени.привет ,ЛЮБЕ-землячке..вот зарегестрировалась и как-то легче стало на душе...я уже писала ,что с интернетом моя "дружба "не очень.так хочется быть таким же  "ассом "как все остальные.я не обижусь если кто-нибудь укажет (посоветут ) на мои ошибки.до не давнего времени я не подозревала что можно так весело справлять дни рождения,свадьбы...читая ваши труды,всегда  восхищаюсь вашим талантом!до кризиса работала в три смены.особенно тяжело давалась " ночная ".и вот в это время появилось это стихотворение:
" прощайте книги и романы,
прощай любимый сериал.
иду я ночью на работу-
а вы ложитесь спать,спать,спать.
забыты все-и муж ,и дети,
забыт и телик и диван.
одна отрада-больше денег
получит вся моя семья. "

----------


## ermakvp

> я тоже из сибири, "


Я Хоть и не из ваших краёв, но фамилию мою, думаю, у вас помнят

----------


## Kescha

ДЕВОЧКИ И МАЛъЧИКИ!!!:smile: вы не забыли..." новый год " уже на пятки наступает!!!!:biggrin:
" с новым годом поздравляю!
счастья,радости желаю.
не стареть,а молодеть
душу рюмочкой согреть.
по одной-за новый год,
по второй-за весь народ,
за себя и за друзей,
и за всех других людей! "

----------


## rusalo4ka

Добрый вечер всем обитателям сайта. От всей души всех с наступившим годом тигра!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Я зарегистрировалась на сайте чуть больше года назад, сначала, как и многие, просто взахлёб читала все разделы подряд, потом появилось робкое желание общаться, но несколько сурово вы с новичками, поэтому так и сидела тихонько в сторонке. Хочу общаться, дружить и быть полезной по мере сил. Так что строго не судите!

----------


## po4emy4ka

здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! разрешите представиться. меня зовут Инна. работаю в детском саду воспитателем. как и многие здесь, с детства пела, плясала, закончила музыкальную школу. дальше педучилище, университет, работа. я, вообще, не очень решительная. всегда долго присматриваюсь. это немного вредит в жизни. на сайт набрела случайно. СПАСИБО СУДЬБЕ!!! Здесь столько интересных ЛИЧНОСТЕЙ!!! опять оробела. все собираюсь заняться вплотную проведением праздников. пока получается только в родном садике для коллектива. нравится мне эта затея!!! просила как-то знакомую звезду подучить, на что она ответила, как отрезала: "еще чего! вас и так развелось!" после таких слов в свои силы веришь все меньше. ну, это о грустном... 
у вас все не так!!! почти сразу написал Ильич!!! придал уверенности! СПАСИБО, ЧТО ОБЩАЕТЕСЬ С ЧАЙНИКАМИ, КАК Я!!! 
публично прошу прощения у Людмилы. Я ВСЕ ПОНЯЛА! ПРОСТИТЕ ЗА....КУ... СПАСИБО ЗА ВАШЕ "СПАСИБО"!!!  мне это очень важно.
по долгу работы и по зову души делаем праздники для детей. начальство, дети и их родители говорят, что получается на "отлично". всегда только благодарности. вообще люблю детей, можно сказать, что работаю по призванию.
как говорила Елена Воробей: "ВОЗЬМИТЕ МЕНЯ!!!" примите в ваши дружные ряды. я торжественно клянусь быть активной, послушной, доброй и отзывчивой. спасибо, что выслушали.

----------


## Курица

> примите в ваши дружные ряды. я торжественно клянусь быть активной, послушной, доброй и отзывчивой.


Рапорт *сдан*???:wink:
Рапорт *принят*!!! :Ok: :smile: :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********org/168412.jpg[/IMG]

Если у тебя с детками получается(а они РАЗНЫЕ бывают, вот, как этот-на фото, да желание есть, то ты вместе с Форумом-горы свернешь, поверь!!!Инна, не стесняйся спрашивать, можно-в личку.
С уважением к дошкольному воспитателю(у меня сестра этим занимается, а я их-малышей-просто боюсь!!!:eek:), Курица.

----------


## optimistka17

> СПАСИБО, ЧТО ОБЩАЕТЕСЬ С ЧАЙНИКАМИ, КАК Я!!! 
> публично прошу прощения у Людмилы. Я ВСЕ ПОНЯЛА! ПРОСТИТЕ ЗА....КУ... СПАСИБО ЗА ВАШЕ "СПАСИБО"!!! мне это очень важно.


Инна, а я сейчас и не понимаю, честно говоря, когда я успела тебя зацепить...Прости, если что не так...
 Вливайся, осваивайся...
У нас одна дружная семья и тебе будет здесь хорошо и комфортно...

----------


## Позитив

Здравствуйте Инна! Случайностей в жизни не бывает. Если вы здесь значит так и должно быть.

----------


## po4emy4ka

приятно! приятно! приятно!!! спасибо за внимание к моей персоне! ВЫ - СУПЕР!

----------


## shoymama

*ирвит, 
Veronika_b, 
Kescha, 
8881624marina, 
inna-mihajlovna* 
и другие новички, которых не назвала! 


*С Новым годом вас и с Рождеством!*


*Новый год*

----------


## Kescha

> Я зарегистрировалась на сайте чуть больше года назад, сначала, как и многие, просто взахлёб читала все разделы подряд, потом появилось робкое желание общаться, но несколько сурово вы с новичками, поэтому так и сидела тихонько в сторонке. Хочу общаться, дружить и быть полезной по мере сил. Так что строго не судите!


привет марина!я тоже ,где-то год назад, зарегестрировалась. ходила по форуму и " зачитывалась " запоем...одним словом -"партизанила "я.а сейчас вышла на " люди " ради общения.( за уши меня не оттащить ).   насчёт строгости-ты не права.здесь такие девчата ( мальчики -тоже ) и помогут,и разъяснят если что.ну а помощь я уже получила ( оля,это я про тебя).

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
всем новым друзьям- ПРИВЕТ!давайте,знакомитъся.....я новенькая .
1. меня зовут ЕЛЕНА,родилась в тюмени, но сейчас проживаю в германии.
2 . жена,мама двух детей-это моя профессия.но если серьёзно то работаю, потому что работать надо.
3. я не тамада и не ведущая,без высшего,музыкального,....образования.я просто :
- не люблю своё день рожденье,т.к оно 31 декабря.
- люблю " интересно " поздравить своих родственников с днём рожд-я,...
- не хочу больше скучать на Д.Р , ЮБИЛЕЯХ,...
до общения с ВАМИ не подозревала что можно по другому ( не спя )справлять семейные праздники!!!

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
знакомясь с разделами и темами я зашла в " поддержка форума " в тему " о нас " и там тоже " наследила "...

----------


## rusalo4ka

Здравствуйте, Kescha! Вот и первый ответ на моё послание, спасибо за поддержку, а если ошибаюсь -то только рада этому. Дорогие обитатели сайта, примите в ваши дружные ряды!

----------


## Марья

*rj95iko64*,
*Kescha*,
*Цинториончик*

ПРИВЕТ землякам!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Kescha

*8881624marina*,
 всем моим новым друзьям-привет!
сама знаю как страшны и робки  наши первые шаги!а в голове мысли "...а понравимся-ли мы? "

----------


## Ильич

*8881624marina*,
 Привет, ну у тебя и ник! прям как у Бредбери в романе (я уж не знаю говорит ли тебе что либо фамилия Бредбери)
А что означают сии цифры 8881624?

----------


## rusalo4ka

Уважаемый Ильич! Не знаю, чем я произвела на вас впечатление человека, который не знает, кто такой Рэй Бредбери. А цифры сии родились очень просто: осваивала компьютер и интернет и одновременно попала на сайт, просто имя не прошло и воспользовалась набором цифр, предложенных компьютером. Немного освоюсь, исправлюсь, надеюсь с вашей помощью.

----------


## shoymama

Отстал, Ильич, отстал! Бредбери сейчас в школьной программе. Это мы с тобой не проходили. А молодежь - принудительным путем осваивает. [img]http://s14.******info/9929338208dae0f0ff75d8b5d6487002.gif[/img]

*8881624marina,* привет, осваивайся. Мы кусачие, но добрые. Правда!!!
[img]http://s17.******info/dc97e503054c0b51f013dbd04ea81672.gif[/img]

----------


## Курица

> 8881624marina, привет, осваивайся. *Мы кусачие, но добрые*. Правда!!!


Ага!!!
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129617&page=93
*см пост 1390*:biggrin:

----------


## rusalo4ka

Спасибо за "молодёжь", скорее сама заставляю ту самую молодёжь принудительным путём изучать литературу, так как работаю в школе, преподаю её родную.
 И особое спасибо за " осваивайся".

----------


## shoymama

Мариш, ты не из Туапсе часом?

----------


## rusalo4ka

Часом нет, но недалеко, про Хадыженск слышали?

----------


## shoymama

И слышали, и видели, и ехали, о мароженое там брали! Класс! Краснодарское, в белой глазури. МММ!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Марина, да ты же за год с хвостиком, с тех пор как зарегестрировалась , наверняка успела понять, что ругаемся мы все не всерьез, а так, шутя... Кто-то называет это проверкой на прочность-сбежит новичек или нет...
 А кто-то проверяет у новичка чуство юмора...
 Не бойся.. По сути все мы добрые, нежные и мягко- пушистые...
 Осваивайся, раз уж решила явить себя миру из глубокого подполья

----------


## rusalo4ka

Уважаемая Татьяна! Большое спасибо за письмо. Хотела ответить лично Вам, но увы, не смогла. Разъясните, как это делается быстро?

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Вы правы, Людмила- Оптимистка, за год я поняла многое, самое главное- уходить не хочется, не часто встретишь столько людей хороших сразу.

----------


## optimistka17

> Хотела ответить лично Вам, но увы, не смогла. Разъясните, как это делается быстро?


 Марина, а делается это так. 
 Вот собралась ты написать Татьяне в личку. Посмотри на ее фотографию в аватарке. Справа вверху видишь *треугольник*? Жми на него Выскочит таблица. Находишь фразу- Отправить(написать) *личное сообщение*...
 На нее жмешь.
 Выскочит поле, где ты можешь написать письмо... Только обязательно напиши сверху этого письма *тему*( иначе письмо не уйдет) можешь вместо темы хоть любой знак или цифру поставить....
 Закончишь писать , снизу увидишь фразу- *отправить сообщение*. Щелкни на нее и письмо уйдет... 
Все...
Жди ответа, как соловей лета...:smile:

----------


## rusalo4ka

Спасибо за разъяснение Людочке- Оптимистке.  С треугольником  и таблицей разобралась ещё ночью, написала текст и тему, а вот окошка "отправить" у меня нет, только сохранить сообщение и предварительный просмотр. Может не там смотрю или  изначально что - то не сделала?

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
Спасибо ещё раз! Кажется, научилась.

----------


## vfelix

Кто я? Будем знакомы! Зовут меня Феликс Цареградский. Мне 29 лет. По году рождения, как и в жизни, я - обезьяна. По дате рождения - скорпион. Я действительно из столицы 22 зимних олимпийских игр 2014 года, южной столицы России - города Сочи. Как и многие на форуме специального сценического или режиссерского образования у меня нет. Есть высшее математическое, даже диплом красный - учителя математики и информатики. Ведущим и не думал никогда работать. Хотел быть врачом-хирургом, но понял, что с кровью у меня отношения сложные. С усердием учился в музыкальной школе, был даже солистом хора. В школе участвовал в различных конкурсах чтецов и разной самодеятельности. В вуз поступил на математический, об этом всём забыл, с головой был в учебе. Но стоило закончить и тут жизнь изменилась. Меня заметило как-то руководство города (возможно благодаря внешней фактуре, голосу), пригласили один раз где-то что-то провести, потом еще и еще. И так я стал постоянным ведущим множества официальных и торжественных мероприятий в городе. Как вы понимаете, всё это было на бесплатной основе. Но тут как говорится я работал на своё имя. И не скажу, что деньги важны были, нужен был кайф и заряд эмоций, который я получал во время этой работы. Особенно когда ты один на один с залом целого театра, городской площади или стадиона. Многие меня поймут. Было очень интересно, особенно когда начались концерты и мероприятия, когда город включился в олимпийскую гонку. Но одними эмоциями сыт тоже не будешь, да и костюмчик не достать без баблосов, вот и стал вести частные мероприятия - свадьбы, юбилеи. Вот тут имя уже стало работать на меня. Но по-началу было сложно общаться с нетрезвыми гостями, чувствовалась какая-то "грязь", думал не смогу переступить через это. А потом научился и с этим справляться. Важно любить людей, уметь прощать их и относиться ко всему с душой.
Вот такое краткое эссе обо мне. 
Думаю, что впереди еще масса общения и будет возможность познакомиться ближе. Всегда ваш ФЦ.

----------


## GammiLugansk

Добро пожаловать Феликс! Обживайся!

----------


## shoymama

Феликс, добро пожаловать!
[img]http://s2.******info/63cd58d17bb54a4f1da64476012c6049.gif[/img]

----------


## vfelix

> Добро пожаловать Феликс! Обживайся!


Спасибо! Надеюсь, долго обживаться не придется, ведь вокруг все свои!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> Кто я? Будем знакомы! Зовут меня Феликс Цареградский.


Будем знакомы,Феликс!
 :Oj: Курица:wink:
С "выходом" из глубин недр на поверхность! С Новым годом и Рождеством!!!!



> Думаю, что впереди еще масса общения и будет возможность познакомиться ближе


...и я на это надеюсь! :Aga:

----------


## Kescha

> Добро пожаловать Феликс! Обживайся!


рады знакомству! добро пожаловать на борт нашего " корабля " ! :Oj:

----------


## rusalo4ka

Добрый вечер, Феликс! Очень рада, что Вы тоже из Краснодарского края, почти земляки. Надеюсь, будем общаться.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Всех форумчан с праздником!
Я сердечно поздравляю
С Рождеством всех вас!
Счастья искренне желаю
В этот светлый час!
Пусть Вас озарит сияние
Со звездной высоты
И исполнятся желания,
Планы и мечты.
Пусть нежданная удача
Взбудоражит кровь.
И конечно, много значат
Дружба и любовь!

----------


## optimistka17

> Надеюсь, долго обживаться не придется, ведь* вокруг все свои*!!!


Конечно , Феликс, все успели стать своими *за 15 месяцев* твоего пребывания на Форуме...
 Ты же всех под микроскопом рассматривал ? И никак не решался появиться на поверхности...
 А все потому  наверно, что теток кусючих боялся... :rolleyes:Или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

Всем привет!!!!! 
Мне 37 лет, работала долгое время хореографом в Образцовом ансамбле, как то поехала в отпуск (а так как я человек неуемной энергии,решила не терять времени зря) поступила на режиссерское  отделение. С тех пор моя жизнь в корне изменилась. На сегодняшний день работаю директором Дворца культуры. Так-же имею свид-во Индивидуального предпринимателя(организация и проведение праздников и т.д) .Работаю с мужем (он тоже ведущий). И конечно же опять учусь  на факультете "управление гос. служащими" :flower:

----------


## trufanovao

Приветствую!!! 
Уже давно случайно вышла на Ваш форум когда искала нужные минусовки, была приятно удивлена, что существует такой бурлящий живущий полной жизнью форум Профессионалов в праздничной индустрии. Эта заслуга всех Вас  - постояльцев)))  Очень редко удавалось зайти на форум, что-то почитать, думала, вот дочитаю все до конца, тогда и начну писать, тем более - признаюсь честно, ни на каких форумах ранее не писала, не хотелось выглядеть неумехой).  но чем больше времени проходило, тем больше информации появлялось новой, так я не одолела дочитать все до конца. И сейчас благодаря Вами придуманному способу "выводить новичков на чистую воду" - мое первое сообщение. Сейчас после праздников есть время для развития и общения, и может быть мой опыт поможет кому  и  дополнит Вашу копилку. Сразу  могу сказать, что опыт не такой большой)))  А теперь ближе к делу: зовут Ольга, мне 25 лет, живу в славном городе Саратов, по образованию психолог, работала 5 лет по специальности в сфере управления персоналом. Относительно недавно (в начале кризиса) открыли с подругой компанию по организации праздников "Фиеста-Саратов" и начали развиваться в этой сфере с нуля. За время своей  работы достигли, по нашему мнению, вполне высоких результатов, особенно, если учесть, что первоначального опыта и капитала у нас не было. В профессиональном плане дружу с Леной Черниковой - постоялицей Вашего форума, иногда вместе работаем, по последнему общению с ней, Лена сейчас должна быть уже на пути к встрече с Вами)))

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

*БУЛАНОВА*
поставь пожалуйста имя в подпись, а то как-то по фамилии не оч. удобно общаться:wink:
*trufanovao*,Оля 
девочки добро пожаловать!!! ВЛИВАЙТЕСЬ :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## trufanovao

пыталась разобраться как изменить подпись, я ее создавала давно в качестве регистрации, не нашла как, если есть возможность - подскажите)) а иначе в ближайшее время изменю, наверное, нужно администратора попросить изменить НИК?

Спасибо за прием))

----------


## Позитив

Приветствую всех тех, кто присоединился к общению в теплом и уютном кругу хороших людей. Привет Булановой, также привет девушке с редким именем trufanovao. Ну и особенно Феликсу большой ПРЮВЕТЬ!!!

----------


## Diyachuk

Здравствуйте всем. Мы Александр и Любовь Дячук, узнали об этом сайте от знакомых. Но так как  интернета не было ,возможность заглянуть сюда появилась  только сейчас.
Живем и работаем мы в городе Запорожье,  у нас так сказать семейный подряд (музыка+тамада). Занимаемся этим делом около десяти лет.  Я закончил музыкальную школу  по классу фортепиано,моя жена очень долго принимала активное участие в художественной самодеятельности.Но работать в этой области начали чисто случайно-друзья  попросили жену провести семейное торжество ,тогда еще без аппаратуры под караоке.
Так все и началось ,наработали себе клиентуру и сейчас больше работаем больше так сказать из рук в руки чем по обьявлениям

Надеемся  на взаимное общение.

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

*Diyachuk*,
Александр,Любовь-присоеденяйтесь к нашей дружной компании! обживайтесь, оглядывайтесь.:eek:надеемся на сотрудничество! :Vah:

----------


## reginale

Здравствуйте! Зовут меня Регина, 39 лет, живу в Литве. Родом из Карелии. На форум попала случайно, когда готовилась быть свидетельницей у родственницы на свадьбе.  Не имею никакого отношения к организациям и проведению праздников. Я отношусь к тем, кто однажды случайно зашел на ваш сайт и уже не могу без вас спокойно жить. Поражаюсь, сколько у вас всяких идей.  :Vah: Так как я не ведущая, поэтому и поделиться нечем. Я бухгалтер, умею составлять балансы. :Aga:  Благодаря форуму и Вашим идеям свадьба прошла весело, затем был юбилей мужа, постаралась, благодаря ВАМ, чтоб он стал праздником, на Новый год в кругу друзей тоже весело поиграли. А раньше с меня и слова не вытянишь, тише воды, ниже травы  :Oj:  
Спасибо, что Вы есть! Персональное спасибо за помощь Ольге Shoymama , Анжелле, Татьяне (Колесо), Elene (Медведик), Юльчите. 
Всех поздравляю с Новым годом!

----------


## Анжелла

РЕгина! ПРоходи, не стесняйся, не все у нас ведущие! ПРосто общайся и не пропадай.
Удачи тебе! :flower:

----------


## shoymama

> Я отношусь к тем, кто однажды случайно зашел на ваш сайт и уже не могу без вас спокойно жить.


Да мы и сами уже не можем!!![img]http://s17.******info/1e989f5d52f48f93b55f04e2acea8fec.gif[/img]

Не пропадай, Ригиночка, оставайся с нами!  
[img]http://s17.******info/2eeeec54dde9bb30f1ccae4e4ae00071.gif[/img]

----------


## tanu_sha

> *Сообщение от reginale* 
> Я отношусь к тем, кто однажды случайно зашел на ваш сайт и уже не могу без вас спокойно жить





> Да мы и сами уже не можем!!!


Ой, девочки, чистая правда :Aga: ... Читаю газету, если статья нравится внизу справа ищу кнопку "Спасибо"... по приычке :Aga: :biggrin:... Спасибо этому форуму, за то, что он ЕСТЬ :Oj:

----------


## Kescha

> А раньше с меня и слова не вытянишь, тише воды, ниже травы


приветствую тебя, регина! как я тебя понимаю...моя история знакомства с форумом  похожа на твою.так что ты не одна!!!я тоже раньше была "тише воды ",а сейчас самой хочется   "и петь, и плясать " .

----------


## reginale

> я тоже раньше была "тише воды ",а сейчас самой хочется   "и петь, и плясать " .


Точно так и есть :biggrin: Всегда говорила, что у меня ни слуха, ни голоса, а теперь могу и спеть, коль хочется  :Oj: , главное от души. 
15-го будем подружку поздравлять с днем рождения песней - переделкой на мотив "Улыбка", спасибо автору  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Пухляш

Привет всем:smile:...вот я выползаю из подполья, поганка такая нехорошая. Чем оправдать свое молчание не знаю...Зовут меня Татьяна. Всю свою сознательную молодость занималась творчеством: пела, танцевала, участвовала в КВНах. Занимаюсь ведением праздников, относительно опыта профессионалов, совсем недавно. В прошедшем летнем сезоне в основном проводила свадьбы. Началось все со свадьбы у подруги, ну как это бывает и пошло поехало. В прошлом году мой ребятеночек был еще маловат (собственно поэтому никогда времени и не хватало общаться на форуме), а вот сейчас начинаю заниматься ведением праздников вплотную. Начала готовить новую программу, кинулась за идейками, а нужных темок-то и нетути. Но решение правильное, я вообще раньше всегда удивлялась подобному форумскому альтруизму, нахлебников пруд пруди, а реально идейных активистов мало. В общем нет мне прощения, но я исправлюсь. Постараюсь быть полезной. Спасибо всем!!! Форум потрясающий! Очень много полезной информации! Дифирамбы активным форумчанам могу петь бесконечно, просто молодчинки все! Всех с праздниками!

----------


## shoymama

Татьяна!
[img]http://s.******info/1283ba96bc30a974a51de3d03576ac12.gif[/img]
Заходи, располагайся. О себе расскажи поподробнее, откуда ты... и вообще, нам все интересно!

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Пухляш*,
Привет.  :smile:Располагайся, не закрывайся. Хоть через год личико покажи, о себе расскажи. В каком городе живешь, сколько лет.  :Aga: 

Новички, не пропадайте. Пишите. Тем много !:rolleyes:

----------


## Пухляш

Спасибо за гостеприимность!  :flower:  
Я работаю по Центральному Черноземью. В своих программах всегда делаю упор на костюмированные шоу-номера в своем исполнении. Т.к. сама пою, поэтому перевоплощаюсь, то в морячек, то в стюардесс, то в певиц кабаре, то в волшебных птиц, в общем люблю зрелищность. Как таковых конкурсов соревновательного типа использую мало, в основном творческого плана, например, очень люблю танцевальный конкурс "образы из сумки" и т.п. Привлекаю в номера и гостей. Заранее с ними встречаюсь, репетирую. Люблю тематические свадьбы, правда из-за финансовых трудностей у потенциальных клиентов, сейчас они мало кого интересуют.

----------


## Анжелла

> Я работаю по Центральному Черноземью


Это где?

----------


## Пухляш

В основном в Курске.:smile:

----------


## Анжелла

> Люблю тематические свадьбы


Это ты удачно зашла! :flower:  Надеюсь поможешь мне в этом не легком деле.

----------


## Kescha

*Пухляш*,

[img]http://s17.******info/c9859136c1a42fed13a53942a3924354.gif[/img]

я тоже из" подполья" !...с выходом ,тебя,на свет!!!

----------


## Пухляш

> Это ты удачно зашла! Надеюсь поможешь мне в этом не легком деле.


Анжелла, конечно! Будем обмозговывать вместе. :smile:




> с выходом ,тебя,на свет!!!


Kescha, спасибо! Обязательно будем дружить! :Aga:

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Здравствуйте всем,люди добрые!Многие пишут,что они "чайники" в работе с компом...
Так это правда!!!Потому что я- не "чайник",я-САМОВАРИЩЕ!!!Так как кроме писать сообщения,ничего не умею...Надеюсь с вашей помощью чему-нибудь научусь... Очень понравился форум,а форумчане просто СУПЕРРРР!!!Очень хочется с вами общаться,учиться у вас уму-разуму...Может и я смогу быть вам полезной...К вам можно???

----------


## shoymama

Да заходи уже, не стесняйся! Заодно и компом научишься пользоваться получше!!!
А если серьезно - конечно заходи, у нас новеньких не едят, а любят. Своеобразно.[img]http://s14.******info/9929338208dae0f0ff75d8b5d6487002.gif[/img]


Про себя чуток поподробнее расскажи, ладно?

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Тёзка,спасибо за тёплый приём и быстрый ответ!!!Итак,о себе...Меня зовут Ольга.По образованию педагог.19 лет проработала в школе.2 года назад по болезни была вынуждена из школы уйти...Сейчас работаю в Доме культуры заведующей детским отделом(это днём),а вечерами и в выходные веду свадьбы,юбилеи,корпоративы...А началось всё со свадьбы друзей...Попросили провести свадьбу,так как видели меня в роли ведущей свидетельницы...Сама не знаю почему-согласилась...Накупила книжек,составила сценарий...И пошла я в люди....Конечно,жутко волновалась...Но компания была дружной и весёлой...В конце свадьбы попросили визитку,а я и не знала,что это такое...Дала свой телефон...Через месяц вела юбилей мамы невесты...Вот так всё и закрутилось...

----------


## shoymama

> в Доме культуры заведующей детским отделом


Ухтышка!!! Я тоже работала днем заведующей детским отделом, а вечерами - пела на свадьбах с ансамблем! Мы не только тезки! Подруги по ... клубной работе, что ли?[img]http://s.******info/c8cc88ff36dbee523e6fe917ada9eb4b.gif[/img]

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Получается,что так оно и есть!!!!УРЯЯЯ!!!Думаю...споёмся!!!Я ещё и в народном ансамбле пою...

----------


## Курица

> Получается,что так оно и есть!!!!УРЯЯЯ!!!Думаю...споёмся!!!Я ещё и в народном ансамбле пою...


очень серьёзный вопрос:
"Оля! А...крестиком вышиваешь???" :023: 

Шучу, это не важно...Даже если не умеешь-понадобится-форумчане мастер-класс проведут!И--завывшиваешь!
Вливайся!  :067:

----------


## Наталия Малькова

Здравствуйте мои дорогие учителя!!! Я ваша ученица. Долгое время скрывалась в тени по разным причинам. Вот решилась наконец ……Мне 31г. живу я в маленьком уральском городке. Образования кроме среднего у меня нет, трудиться приходилось на тяжелых работах. В связи здоровьем сына пришлось уволиться, сейчас с сыном все в порядке. У меня двое деток, дочь уже большая. Раньше я проводила праздники  в кругу друзей, но как то меня попросили знакомые провести свадьбу, я согласилась только потому что у них не было возможности нанять специалиста. С ужасом вспоминаю эту свадьбу……проводила я ее еще когда интернета не было, все из книг брала….я их тогда старинными стихами загрузила, спасли только переодевалки – сценки : сказка репка, итальянец, и т. д…потом как оказалось на форуме это то же все есть. Да еще я в начале застолья опозорилась – поскользнулась и распласталась на весь зало…. Стыдно было жуть!!! А когда подключила интернет и кстати интересно я почти сразу случайно нашла вас, я долгое время читала…и решила куда уж мне, ведущей мне не быть, такие ведущие бывают на свете!!!! Мне до них далеко…….и решила что не буду продолжать хотя знакомые просили. Но в форум все тянуло как магнитом и я все читала и училась  и все таки начала проводить праздники, а сейчас да же устроилась в агентство ( кстати это все правда что в агентствах часто работают не опытные ведущие)  И вот теперь у меня за спиной несколько юбилеев, две свадьбы, а теперь еще и новогодние праздники. Конечно шишек я много набила, да же хотела бросить этим заниматься…..но потом вспомнила, как я в детстве бросила изобразительное искусство, после того как брат мне показал работы своего друга художника и я решила что вот это талантище а  у меня так рисовалки….хотя талант был. И я решила бросать нельзя, надо учиться дальше ведь мне это по душе  и  я получаю огромное удовольствие от этого. Хочу поблагодарить всех форумчан   МАЛЬЧИКИ И ДЕВОЧКИ ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО!!! За ваш матерьял который вы выкладываете, и в особенности за ваши дискуссии, в них я и начала понимать какой же должен быть ведущий! С вами я нашла себя. Так что ваш форум «родил» тамаду ! постараюсь не подвести, и не осрамить слово тамада! Не судите строго младенца!:rolleyes:

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте мои дорогие учителя!!! Я ваша ученица. Долгое время скрывалась в тени по разным причинам. Вот решилась наконец ……


*Наташ*! Ну наконец-то!!!
Вот так ты жила *РАНЬШЕ*:

[IMG]http://*********org/161679.gif[/IMG]

А вот *ТАК* будешь теперь:

[IMG]http://*********org/148367.gif[/IMG]

Потому что  *ТАК* будешь радоваться каждому посту, к тебе обращенному или тому, в котором о тебе(твоей фишке) кто-то что-то написал...

Поверь старушке-Курочке!:wink:
[IMG]http://*********org/146319.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Пухляш

Татьяна, иллюстрации в точку!!!:smile: (меня это сравнение тоже касается:smile:)
Какие у всех красочные посты получаются! Я пока дальше печатного текста и смайликов не продвинулась...

----------


## Наталия Малькова

Татьяна я тебе верю! и спасибо за отклик!:smile:

----------


## Сергиевская

Сказать точнее, про Вас я знаю много, совершенно случайно, примерно год назад попала на Ваши странички! Здесь столько всего интересного, нового, что просто не могла оторваться! Регистрироваться по-большому счёту стеснялась, ну,во-первых, я хоть и взрослая тётенька, но большого опыта в проведении мероприятий у меня нет, а во-вторых, с компом я тоже плохо дружу:frown:, но постепенно начинаю осваивать. Итак, зовут меня Елена, фамилия - Сергиевская, мне 46 лет. Закончила в своё время школу, затем институт по специльности инженер-строитель, затем вышла замуж, родила мальчика и мальчика - ну, в общем это было совсем давно. Сейчас одному сыну -20 лет, второму -17, да и с мужем давно разошлась... А теперь уже ближе к теме. Пела в школьном ансамбле и вела праздники! У нас в городе есть Центр народного  творчества, а раньше назывался просто - Дворец пионеров! Там был метод.отдел, где можно было взять материал к любому празднику! Вот там я и просиживала до ночи, переписывала, а потом всё соединяла в единое целое и получался сценарий.  Убеждала всех (до хрипоты) в школе, что  без этого праздника -мы не проживём, затем с каждым - учила роль, пела, плясала, да, ещё шили костюмы, ну и ,конечно, в итоге все наслаждались замечательными праздниками, сделанными нашими руками! Росла я в музыкальной семье, папа баянист, а мама солистка хора, в общем вся эта атмосфера вносила в моё воспитание свои положительные коррективы, да и сама я училась играть на баяне, да ещё танцевала в ансамбле народного танца.
Потом пела в ансамбле во дворце культуры! Короче, всё было замечательно!!! А когда родила двух замечательных сыновей, которые были настолько беспокойные и горластые, что я пела только колыбельные, то про все существующие праздники я просто забыла. но дети подрастали и мы начали дома устраивать праздники-дни рождения для детей! Мы приглашали или всю группу, или весь класс и готовили разные конкурсы для ребят! Мы инсценировали детские сказки, но больше всего нравилось инсценировать детские песни :"Жили у бабуси", "Антошка", "Я на солнышке лежу" и т.д. - было очень весело и интересно!!! Когда старший сын пошёл в первый класс, учительница попросила меня провести Новогодний утренник! Я, конечно сказала, ДА!!!
У нас был замечательный спектакль с Шапокляк, лисой Алисою и я опять как в былые времена уговаривала всех, что нужно для своих детей постараться - мамы оказались сознательней, а вот Деда Мороза пришлось играть мне!
И так 3 года. Мой младший сын - попал к той же замечательной учительнице, в школу я ходила редко - ведь все требования я уже знала... Перед Новым годом мне позвонила учительница и поставила в известность, что я Дед Мороз - больше некому... Я с радостью согласилась. Всё прошло замечательно, но без курьёза - не обошлось. Родители приготовили великолепную сказку, но придя в класс, где все переодевались, я поняла, что почти никого не знаю! Они были моложе меня, весело общались между собой, а я облачалась в костюм Дедушки Мороза! Откуда появилась бутылка с домашней наливкой - я не поняла, но подчиняясь стадному чувству я вместе со всеми выпила наливку, затем умелыми движениями наложила грим и стала ждать своей очереди. Не секрет, что Дед Мороз выходит в конце, да ещё жарко было в шубе - в общем меня слегка стало "развозить". Слава Богу, что опыт у меня был, речь отскакивала от зубов и всё прошло просто супер. Но сразу после сказки, я сказала сыну, что мы идём домой (боялась, что развезёт ещё больше). А теперь, представьте, декабрь, на улице минус 24, сугробы и я веду своего сына из школы (где-то 3 остановки). И вот уже подходя к дому, он мне  говорит:"Мама, возьми меня за руку, а то мне в САНДАЛИЯХ СКОЛЬЗКО!!!"  Представляете, я так торопилась, что даже не посмотрела переобулся он или нет. На моё счастье - он не заболел...
потом было много школьных праздников и не только. Дети у меня занимались в замечательном ансамбле народного танца, где было тоже очень много "огоньков" и "капустников", а я в это время получила второе высшее образование - педагог -психолог и работала в Центре Милосердия. Помимо основного направления - работала со спонсорами, которые оказывали посильную помощь детям, нуждающимся в дорогостоящих операциях и конечно, проводила праздники для пап, которые воспитывают детей без помощи супруги, для мам детей - инвалидов, для семей, попавших в трудную жизненную ситуацию и т.д. Праздники эти были особенные. Вот была раньше передача:" От всей души", а нас от всей души были праздники. Именно в это время я написала свою первую песню. Называется она "МАМА". Предлагаю на Ваш суд, кому нужна минусовка, то выложу на сайте.
В жизни каждого из нас
Есть на свете человек,
Самый близкий и родной
и его мы любим всей душой.
Окружает нас заботой,
лишь появимся на свет.
Дарит нам любовь тепло и нежность, 
самый лучший в мире человек!
Припев: Мама, мы часто обижаем тебя Мама.
            Ты прости нас, мы ещё малы.
             Подрастём немножко, будут у нас дети
             И поймём, что были не правы!
Сколько ты ночей не доспала
И на всё тебе хватало сил.
Говорим тебе "СПАСИБО" мама
и за всё тебя благодарим!
Песни я потом , да и стихи писала к каждому празднику. Наверное они не совсем стандартные, но по заказу я писать не могу, а что идёт от сердца не могу не написать.
*Вот, только, что дошла к самому основному.* Четыре года назад, мы -моя родная сестра Оксана, сыновья Данила и Никита и племянница Алёнка- создали свою команду "Праздник - Король" и начали заниматься проведением свадеб и т.д. Мы С Оксаной - работаем в парном конферансе- считаем, что здесь очень много плюсов. Если у кого есть какие вопросы, с удовольствием ответим. Считаем, что главное в проведение мероприятий - это интерактив, надеемся, что найдём единомышленников по этому вопросу. за Никитой у нас музыкальное сопровождение, да и вообще, всё, что связано с музыкой и светом. Данила у нас - вокалист, а еще Данила - педагог - хореограф и в качестве бонуса от нашей фирмы Данила и Никита в русских народных костюмах дарят гостям танец. Оксана - это всё -ведущая, ди-джей, хореограф,вокалистка, ещё на ней вся документация и костюмы. А Алёнка- вообще палочка - выручалочка. Она у нас театралка_ в общем умеет всё и легко может заменить любого из нашей команды! Вот такая у нас семья!!! 
*Берёте в свою компанию???*

----------


## blagoff

> Конечно , Феликс, все успели стать своими за 15 месяцев твоего пребывания на Форуме...
> Ты же всех под микроскопом рассматривал ? И никак не решался появиться на поверхности...
> А все потому наверно, что теток кусючих боялся... Или я ошибаюсь?


А зачем вы тетки кусючие?:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> Берёте в свою компанию???


Проходите,Елена, вместе со своей командой (цитирую: "мы -моя родная сестра Оксана, сыновья Данила и Никита и племянница Алёнка!") :Ok: 

[IMG]http://*********org/164738.gif[/IMG]

Рассаживайтесь поудобнее у монитора-и...   ж и в и т е !!! :Aga:

----------


## ирвит

[QUOTE=Пухляш;2574259]Спасибо за гостеприимность!  :flower:  
Я работаю по Центральному Черноземью. В своих программах всегда делаю упор на костюмированные шоу-номера в своем исполнении. Т.к. сама пою, поэтому перевоплощаюсь, то в морячек, то в стюардесс, то в певиц кабаре, то в волшебных птиц, в общем люблю зрелищность. Как таковых конкурсов соревновательного типа использую мало, в основном творческого плана, например, очень люблю танцевальный конкурс "образы из сумки" и т.п. Привлекаю в номера и гостей. Заранее с ними встречаюсь, репетирую. Люблю тематические свадьбы, правда из-за финансовых трудностей у потенциальных клиентов, сейчас они мало кого интересуют.[/QUOTE
Восторг!!!!!!!!!
На мой взгляд - это самый трудоёмкий вариант проведения праздников.
Хотела бы я посмотреть, у нас в городе такое никто не практикует, действительно шоу.

*Добавлено через 15 минут*



> А зачем вы тетки кусючие?:biggrin:


Игорь, ты не прав!!!! Они ЧУДЕСНЫЕ!!! А уж Людмила-Оптимистка не подлежит обсуждению вообще.Наверное ты не так много её сообщений читал

----------


## blagoff

> Игорь, ты не прав!!!! Они ЧУДЕСНЫЕ!!! А уж Людмила-Оптимистка не подлежит обсуждению вообще.Наверное ты не так много её сообщений читал


Я знаю что они чудесные.Я уже пол года по форуму брожу,когда есть свободное время.Пора мне самой на форуме регистрироматься, а то так и буду у вас Игорем.

----------


## Пухляш

*ирвит*, спасибо! :Oj: 
Честно, такой тип проведения праздника мне ближе. Может, потому, что, например, я не очень сильна в интерактиве и еще много в чем, поэтому стараюсь делать то, что получается. Надеюсь приобрести недостающие знания и умения здесь на форуме. Буду учиться, прислушиваться к профессионалам!  :Aga:

----------


## Жаннэт

Всем привет! Как и обещала хочу немного рассказать о себе. По профессии я учитель музыки - проработала 8 лет. Естественно к каждому празднику ставили и спектакли, и музыкальные вечера проводили и много еще чего - я думаю,что кто работал,  работает в школе и д/саду это знают.Потом муж перевел меня на работу менеджера - сказал там деньги! Денег сколько не приноси фирме все мало. Гоняют, много требуют и мало хвалят.Сначала организовала на работе Новогодний корпоратив на 60человек.Получилось! Дальше 8 марта, юбилеи-  покупала много литературы, опять же интернетом позже пользоваться начала!Потом у подружек начала проводить какие-то моменты на свадьбе. Потом подруга,которая работала в свадебном агенстве предложила после пасхи взять свадьбу! У них было много заказов. Страшно! Но взяла! И представляете 100 человек! Смешно вспомнить - читала что-то по бумажке.Конкурсы,которые хорошо шли  в нашем коллективе - на свадьбе многие не пошли. Вообще-то меня выручал ди-джей, который давно работал, и много мне подсказал - что и когда проводить и делать.3 свадьба - после долгой подготовки прошла на пятерку и мне заплатили даже сверху! Вот она радость! Конечно, сейчас много из того что проводила раньше - не провожу, а после того как попала на форум - практически полностью поменяла программу. Только все переделываю под "себя", и благодаря Вам стала ,ну как бы это объяснить, быстро могу ориентироваться теперь в любой ситуации, и один и тот же конкурс по разному проводить в зависимости от людей. Ну а сейчас я сижу дома с дочкой, которая пошла в 1 класс, и во всю занимаюсь любимым делом. Спасибо, что есть такой замечательный форум, и здесь столько талантливых личностей! Старейшинам форума - отдельное Большое спасибо!

----------


## Ася_О

добрый вечер! меня зовут Оксана, а Ася - от "ась?", мне довольно много лет, взрослая, с 19 лет работаю воспитателем (с некоторым перерывом на декрет и переезд), по молодости проводила утренники и даже так случалось их придумывала, была коллекция свадебных розыгрышей и поздравлений(правда и сейчас храню, иногда перечитываю....), которые проводила на свадьбах у подруг... потом замужество, потом декрет, и вот уже с десяток лет мы в Израиле... Работала с детьми аутистами, а последние 5 лет работаю в "русском" частном саду, хозяин, в принципе, не плохой,но скуповат - и музрука у нас нет,а я играть могу только на нервах, а пою... но детям нравится.....  поэтому приходиться самой что-то искать, особенно песни, тоесть "плюсы" , вот так и попала к Вам. как-то грустненько... но вообще я веселая, заводная, с чувством юмора, но обычно не многословная (вернее,пока молчу, а то несет...), люблю стихи (хотя сама не пишу),люблю все оригинальное, и готовить... из талантов - в любом магазине определяю самую дорогую вещь....
последние несколько лет подрабатываю с друзьями Дедом Морозом с хвостом - для взрослых (ну это отдельная история......) Надеюсь, вы меня примите, даже такую неказистую... 
ну вот таки понесло

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Надеюсь, вы меня примите, даже такую неказистую


Уряяяя! В нашем полку прибыло!
Аська! Захады!:biggrin:

----------


## Kescha

ну ,почему так грустно?...кто  Асю обидел?



" Захады...мы тебе рады! "

----------


## shoymama

Ася! Казистая ты, казистая!!! И мы тебе рады!!! 

[img]http://s.******info/1283ba96bc30a974a51de3d03576ac12.gif[/img]

Заходи, располагайся! УРА!!! Тетя Ася приехала! 

Кофейку?

----------


## танейка

Ну вот.. После года жизни на форуме наконец то я созрела выйти "в свет".:biggrin:
Зовут меня Татьяна. Я из Волгоградской области. Уже более 14 лет работаю художественным руководителем в районном  ДК. Мне 37 лет.Замужем, доче уже 14 лет. 
Вопрос: "Как вы попали в культуру?" для меня самой загадка. Отлично помню , что в школе не любила писать сочинения. И вот результат- профессия моей жизни- КУЛЬТУРА!!!Это бесконечное сочинительство!:smile:, усталость от неблагодарного изматывающего труда, небольшая зарплата, бессоные ночи и полное отсутсвие выходных....
НО!!!! Это же и удивительное чувство ВОСТОРГА от реализации своего творческого начала, РАДОСТИ от рождения нового "шедевра". ЭТО ПРОСТО ЗДОРОВО! Наверное это то и держит всех нас в этой сфере..
Еще раз хочу выразить огромную благодарность и восхищение всем жителям форума!! Он похож на на сверкающие рудники , полные драгоценных россыпей крупиц таланта. Ценность его просто неимоверная!!! И я очень горжусь, что я с вами! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
[IMG]http://*********org/168608.gif[/IMG]

----------


## blagoff

[QUOTE=танейка]НО!!!! Это же и удивительное чувство ВОСТОРГА от реализации своего творческого начала, РАДОСТИ от рождения нового "шедевра". ЭТО ПРОСТО ЗДОРОВО! Наверное это то и держит всех нас в этой сфере..
Еще раз хочу выразить огромную благодарность и восхищение всем жителям форума!! Он похож на на сверкающие рудники , полные драгоценных россыпей крупиц таланта. Ценность его просто неимоверная!!! И я очень горжусь, что я с вами![/QUOTE
ДА ЗДОРОВО. :Aga: 


> небольшая зарплата, бессоные ночи и полное отсутсвие выходных....


Только восторг пропадает когда получаешь зарплату 4500-5000т.р.Я вчера уволилась. :Tu: Настроение как покойник в доме

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Только восторг пропадает когда получаешь зарплату 4500-5000т.р.Я вчера уволилась.Настроение как покойник в доме


ужас, а что за профессия? Многие ребята, у кого нормально с заказами уходят с основной работы, я пока себе это позволить не могу

----------


## бантики

> ужас, а что за профессия? Многие ребята, у кого нормально с заказами уходят с основной работы, я пока себе это позволить не могу


Девушки, а как вы умудряетесь совмещать основную работу с праздниками? Разве это физически возможно? :flower:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

*бантики*,
 Оль, ну я же говорю, что для меня это не так сложно, потому как за месяц бывает 3-4 заказа всего, в декабре было 8, но это исключение из правил)) Летом работа есть, но летом отпуск, а так хорошо, что мне работа позволяет корректировать свое рабочее время по желанию (работаю в музыкальной школе) поэтому пятницу стараюсь разгрузить насколько это возможно, до 4 ч на работе, потом бегом домой, и в бой)) Суббота у меня тоже рабочий день, но когда надо договариваюсь с коллегами, денежку плачу или еще как, чтобы подменили, иначе никак. Гораздно сложнее тем, кто работает от звонка до звонка - с 9 и до 18, тут уже намного сложнее дернуться. На работе знают про мое увлечение - хобби, начальница даже пыталась один раз наехать, мол у тебя где основное место работы??? На что я ей тут же ответила - вы же сами сказали, кого не устраивает зарплата в кризис, ищет себе вторую работу, вот я и нашла))) она и замолкла...

----------


## Valentina.M

Всем привет!!! Вот и я наконец то набралась смелости написать.Меня зовут Валентина,живу в Германии.На ваш сайт забрела случайно,искала что то для новогоднего сценария.Так вот и осталась,здесь так интересно.столь всего..... 
Праздниками занимаюсь 2ой год,начинала просто с семейных праздников,ну а сейчас начала проводить вечера отдыха на праздники для русскоязычного населения Германии. Буду очень рада если примете меня в свои ряды,правда своих наработок у меня пока нету,всё беру с интернета.Интересными находками конечно буду делится со всеми,чем смогу  помогу.Так что не судите строго.

----------


## Курица

> а сейчас начала проводить вечера отдыха на праздники *для русскоязычного населения Германии*.


Валюша! ДЛЯ ВСЕГО???(русскоязычного населения Германии):redface:

Или- только своего городка?:wink:

Проходи, не стесняйся, не топчись на порожке-тут много всего, и на всю Германию хватит!Только подойти  правильно!
Удачи тебе в НАШЕЙ СОВМЕСТНОЙ жизни! :flower:

----------


## Valentina.M

> Валюша! ДЛЯ ВСЕГО???(русскоязычного населения Германии):redface:
> 
> Или- только своего городка?:wink:
> 
> Проходи, не стесняйся, не топчись на порожке-тут много всего, и на всю Германию хватит!Только подойти  правильно!
> Удачи тебе в НАШЕЙ СОВМЕСТНОЙ жизни!


Нет конечно не для всего,так для близлежащих городков,примерно в радиусе 50км от себе.
Спасибочки за тёплый приём,постараюсь быть полезной.

----------


## Krokus

> Меня зовут Валентина,живу в Германии.


Сердечно приветствую! Я тоже живу в Германии. Валентина, а в какой земле ты живёшь?:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> а в какой земле ты живёшь?


 Как вопрос интересно поставлен...  Улыбнуло...

----------


## Valentina.M

> Сердечно приветствую! Я тоже живу в Германии. Валентина, а в какой земле ты живёшь?:smile:


Приветик.Я живу в Боварии

*Добавлено через 10 минут*



> Как вопрос интересно поставлен...  Улыбнуло...


Ой, мы тут потихонечку забываем грамматики русского языка,потому что в основном общаемся на немецком,а если на русском то получается слово на русском,слово на немецком.Вот так вот и живём.А с детьми вообще прикольно,я дома своим всё на русском а они мне на немецком отвечают.

----------


## Kescha

*Valentina.M*,
*Krokus*,

*приветствую своих землячек!*

----------


## shoymama

*Valentina.M*,
Заходи, осваивайся, Валюш.

[img]http://s18.******info/a7c1f7de965cd9873f64ef68101dcd7b.gif[/img] 

[img]http://s17.******info/299a18ebaca4e20a1a1092b80e015bb1.gif[/img]

----------


## Piston

Армия дала правильный голос и нужные интонации
Родители дали харизму
Школа дала начитанность (я твёрдо уверен что Тамада должен быть глубоким человеком)
Высшее экономическое образование дало уклон - я больше занимаюсь промо акциями, корпоративами. т.е больше мои клиенты это фирмы. Но и свадьбы юбилеи и т.д. то-же провожу
Начало было волей случая. Случай был на производственной практике в институте. если бы тогда мне кто то сказал что через всего год это станет моей основоной работой, я бы долго смеялся...
Но сейчас я понимаю что это был путь длинной в 24 года. Путь к этой професси

----------


## Анжелла

> Армия дала правильный голос и нужные интонации
> Родители дали харизму


Ну да! :Aga:  И вообще смотрю у тебя как и у меня два достоинства Красота и скромность! :flower:  :biggrin:
Добро пожаловать!  :Ok:

----------


## Озорная

Девчонкам новеньким,
[IMG]http://*********org/202171.gif[/IMG]

И каждой в руки....
[IMG]http://*********org/249274m.gif[/IMG]

*Piston*,

А супротив мужчины устоять не могу.... :Vah: :biggrin:, только персонально.... 
[IMG]http://*********org/233914m.gif[/IMG]

Как, хоть, зовут-то тебя? :wink: Напиши, плиз, в подписи или под ником... :Aga:

----------


## Piston

да я вроде пытался скромно... 
На мой взгляд говорить о понятиях относительных с увереннностью -это не скромно. 
Приводить факты (даже если они о тебе)  - это нормально

----------


## Гвиола

> Армия дала правильный голос и нужные интонации


Забыл сказать,что она дала четкость и конкретность изложения мыслей. Одному не научила,представиться!:biggrin:

----------


## Piston

> Забыл сказать,что она дала четкость и конкретность изложения мыслей. Одному не научила,представиться!:biggrin:


ты права. там по погонам всё и так видно.
а кстати чётко и понятно излагать информацию - это вообще одно из самых главных чем должен обладать человек в этой профессии.

а по поводу представится.. а как? 
Здравствуйте, Меня зовут Андрей! И я ведущий. Так?

----------


## blagoff

> ужас, а что за профессия? Многие ребята, у кого нормально с заказами уходят с основной работы, я пока себе это позволить не могу


Я работала руководителем кружков в ДК.


> Девушки, а как вы умудряетесь совмещать основную работу с праздниками? Разве это физически возможно?


Хочешь жить умей вертеться.Так кажется говорят.


> Оль, ну я же говорю, что для меня это не так сложно, потому как за месяц бывает 3-4 заказа всего,


У меня тоже примерно столько.Поэтому успеваю везде.Плюс летом огород,если выборы , так и туда общественная деятельность призывает.

----------


## Kescha

> два достоинства Красота и скромность!


И третье достоинство- малоразговорчивый. Я сразу вспомнила плакат " НЕ БОЛТАТь ! ".

----------


## Piston

> И третье достоинство- малоразговорчивый. Я сразу вспомнила плакат " НЕ БОЛТАТь ! ".


Я малоразговорчивый?! и какой же я тогда ведущий?! Я болтун ещё тот... просто не знаю как представиться. и хвастаться не люлю. а представление оно подразумевает перечисление успехов.

----------


## MAXIMka

Добрый день всем Гениям, всем Талантам и будущим талантам! Думаю - сижу -читаю - многих знаю,как будто вы мне родные люди - и молчу.А молчать у вас тут не принято. Меня зовут Лидия.Я простая домохозяйка - сижу с детками дома,а на домашние праздники готовлю всегда какую-нибудь развлекаловку. Так вот и нашла вас - случайно - и зачиталась.Готовила мужу юбилейчик - на 40 лет - столько материала тут! Спасибо вам! На домашний  новый год - программой вообще поразила! Так что благодаря вам - я теперь Мега Звезда,правда  домашняя!:biggrin:
А вообще, если бы я занималась плотно вашей профессией, то выкладывать и инете столько материала!!!Ведь,вот таких, как вы называете "геологов" еще полным полно!Правда я почитываю тут у вас - интесно! Так я смотрю,после того как тут позакрывали разделы - кто то начал яростно писать,чтоб баллы набрать, а потом то сдулся!  :Jopa: 
 А сейчас много новых и "правильных" - готовых общаться, открытых людей! :Ok: 
Спасибо вам за все! Помочь особо не чем,но жить и дышать рядом с такими талантами - приятно!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Озорная

*MAXIMka*,

Лида, добро пожаловать! Осваивайся, читай, смотри разные доступные темы, общайся и.... не пропадай....:smile:

[IMG]http://*********org/249319m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Kescha

Лида,заходи...Осваивайся!

"Чем больше круг у нас друзей...
 Тем мы становимся сильней!
 Людей с широкими сердцами...
 Зовут любимыми друзьями! "

*Piston*,

НУ,вот разошёлся...мы же так,любя, ворчим.:biggrin: :Oj:

----------


## Татьяна Бисярина

Здавствуйте все! Я очень рада, что случайно попала на ваш сайт, уже давно не встречала так много новрого. Единственное не могу разобраться где тут что. через поисковик не всегда нахожу нужное. уже второй день безвылазно здесь.  не могу найти игры за столом. :eek:

----------


## Kescha

> не могу найти игры за столом.


Танюша,рада знакомству.Распологайся,чувствуй себя как дома. А игры ещё закрыты для тебя.Такие правила и все вновь пришедшие прошли через это.

----------


## Анжелла

> Такие правила и все вновь пришедшие прошли через это.


Ага и многие обрадовались когда им все двери открылись и ушли в геологи обратно. Ведь он не знают, что у нас есть еще двери. :biggrin:

----------


## slanas

Меня зовут Светлана. Моё мнение, что это самый суперовский сайт из тех, что я видела. Когда я его нашла…то безумно была рада, что нашлись единомышленники, и не просто «чайники» как я, а настоящие профи своего дела. Радовалась как ребёнок, который читает интересную книгу. Я не могла насладиться той информацией, которую здесь находила. Сразу оговорюсь, что я не постоянно провожу праздники жизни, я работающая, и иногда для знакомых, для друзей по их  просьбе веду праздник. А на работе, моё руководство уже не спрашивает меня …. просто организовываю и  всё. И ваши идеи для меня – просто золото.  
   Но сразу  …. …я …. не поняла, что это не просто кладезь идей и находок….это своя галактика, свой мир. И здесь свои правила. И люди общаются так же как бы они были знакомы лично. Это очень трогательно….переживать за человека, не зная его лично, а просто общаясь в Интернете. Для меня это было огромным открытием.  Мне очень жаль, что не могу здесь находиться столько, сколько хочу.  ВЕДЬ ЗДЕСЬ ТАКИЕ ИНТЕРЕСНЫЕ ЛЮДИ.  Если честно иногда завидую, что вы общаетесь как старые друзья. ВСЕМ ЖЕЛАЮ ОГРОМНОЙ УДАЧИ.

 :flower:

----------


## Kescha

*Ребята, в нашем полку пополнение! Вливайся в наш коллектив- мы тебя давно ждали!*

----------


## slanas

Спасибо! За приглашение! 
Но теперь то я понимаю, что это не только  почётно, НО  и очень ответственно. Здесь в творческой атмосфере, где люди с высоты своей вершины дают советы, и  дают возможность прикоснуться к  наработкам и сценариям. 
А ещё мне очень приятно, что здесь нет политики.

----------


## Озорная

*slanas*,

Светлана,
[IMG]http://*********ru/1021832.gif[/IMG]

Добро пожаловать! 

Свет, большая просьба к тебе и всем новичкам: пожалуйста, напишите свои имена под ником или в подписи, вставьте свои фотки в аватарки  и чаще общайтесь, не уходите в подполье....:smile:

----------


## Света 79

Всем привет! Занимаюсь организацией торжеств 2 года. Очень рада знакомству с сайтом. Знаю многих по дружественному форуму, знакомые родные лица. Пока осваиваюсь и разбираюсь, много тем, времени маловато.Спасибо всем! :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

Обе Светы, привет! заходите почаще.. Как только будет возможность.. Сами не заметите,когда будете здесь каждую свободную минуту
 Потому что у нас здесь просто здорово!

----------


## KAlinchik

*slanas*,
 может я пропустила, а ты откуда с Украины?

----------


## Озорная

*Света 79*,

Света!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1027027.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Оля-ля 68

optimistka17
Людочка,ты как,всегда,права...Форум настолько увлёк,что не мыслю без него и дня...
Как только появляется свободная минутка...я тут,как тут...В последнее время девизом для меня стали слова:"НИ ДНЯ БЕЗ ФОРУМА!!!" Всем,всем удачи и творческого вдохновения!!!

----------


## Гвиола

А я уже стала путаться. Оля-ля, по моему живет в Тюмени,а тут смотрю в Сызрани и ава другая.....kuku

----------


## Kescha

*slanas*,
*Света 79*,

*СВЕТЛАНЫ!Очень вам рады.*

----------


## slava70

Привет всем меня зовут Славик, я со Ставрополья занимаюсь 10 год организацией праздников под ключ любого масштаба- от день рождения маленького ребенка до крупномасштабного дня города. Также работаю в культуре зам.директора районного дома культуры. Вообщем для форума постараюсь быть полезным учитывая мои наработки во многих областях. Ну и конечно с удовольствием подчерпну новое отсюда. Мое мнение в рунете нету подобного форума по объему охвата профи и материала. Буду рад если примете в свой коллектив!!!

----------


## Юлия Муляренко

Всем – здравствуйте! Меня зовут Юля. Я родилась 21 апреля 1976 года в городе Кривом Роге. В детстве увлекалась бальными танцами и посещала театральный кружок. Поскольку моя мама была преподавателем русского языка и литературы, она с детства приобщала меня к искусству, поэзии, сцене. И именно благодаря ей я ступила на подмостки уже в три года. В 1993г. закончила Саксаганский естественно-научный лицей, где также на первом месте (после учебы) была сцена. В 1997г. закончила экономический университет, после чего (не смотря на любимую работу) мне стало очень не хватать творчества. И, однажды, случайно, я столкнулась с моим преподавателем по бальным танцам, которая на тот момент занималась не только непосредственно своим делом, но и вела свадьбы. Именно она предложила мне попробовать себя в новом амплуа – ведущей торжеств. Я с радостью согласилась. И с 1999г. занимаюсь тем, что важные моменты в  жизни людей, я помогаю сделать яркими, незабываемыми, необыкновенными, неповторимыми. По крайней мере, очень стремлюсь к этому. У меня есть замечательная доченька и любимый муж, с которым мы, кстати, познакомились на одной из свадеб, которые я вела. Вот так примерно выглядит моя краткая биография.
Хочу извиниться, что свое пребывание на сайте начала не с этого раздела – "Кто мы?". Доступ к нету был только на работе. А теперь дома есть и комп, и нет. Очень хочу надеяться, что буду чаще с вами. Смогу теснее с вами общаться и делиться информацией.
Большое спасибо основателям сайта, и огромное спасибо всем участникам форума за интересные идеи, дружелюбное отношение и отзывчивость. Обязуюсь отплатить тем-же!!!

----------


## Анжелла

Юля! ПРоходи, осваивайся! :flower: 



> дружелюбное отношение и отзывчивость


НУ не всегда мы бываем такими! :Oj: 



> Обязуюсь отплатить тем-же!!!


МЫ ведь потом спросим!:biggrin:

----------


## Озорная

*slava70*,

*Слава!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1004308.gif[/IMG]


*Юлия Муляренко*,

*Юля!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1026839.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Kescha

slava70,




Юлия Муляренко,







> НУ не всегда мы бываем такими



Анжелла, не пугай ребят! Это ,тётя, так шутит...:biggrin:

----------


## Сильва

Привет новичкам! Осваивайтесь, читайте, пишите, в общем...:biggrin: живите на форуме!

----------


## Татьяна Бисярина

Всем привет!:smile: Меня зовут Татьяна.  Я  работаю ведущей  3 года. Начинала у родственников потом все завертелось. Работаю в колледже педагогом-организатором. За небольшое время которое на форуме я уже так втянулась  к вам. мне тут очень нравиться. Нашла много интересного. Особенно приятно что здесь поддерживают новичков. не оставляют без помощи. СПАСИБО!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## slava70

Блин приятно, не часто вот так встречают. Спасибо ОООООООООООООгромное!!! :Ok:

----------


## Kescha

> Блин приятно, не часто вот так встречают. Спасибо ОООООООООООООгромное!!!




_Танюша,рады знакомству!_

----------


## Курица

*slava70*,
*Юлия Муляренко*,
*Татьяна Бисярина*,

Здравствуйте всем новеньким, ставшим уже "форумозависимыми"....
Полезного  ВАМ времяповождения, комфортного состояния и находок - как профессиональных, так и чисто человеческих.
Вобщем- ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ в нашем Доме!

----------


## Натали_я

Здравствуйте дорогие форумчане!!! Наконец - то решилась отметиться на форуме, очень долгое время всё больше читала и набиралась опыта. Замечательный форум!!!  :Aga:  Меня зовут Наталья,  мне 34 года. По образованию я психолог (и еще медсестра), начинала работать в больнице, но сердцу не прикажешь – случайно предложили работу в ДК преподавателем вокального кружка (за плечами ещё музыкальная школа – фортепиано, и многолетнее участие в ВИА). И, скоро будет 11 лет, как я работаю в культуре:  эстрадное пение, театральный кружок, звукооператор, а с недавнего времени - директор СДК и продолжаю вести свой любимый вокальный кружок.

----------


## Курица

> И, скоро будет 11 лет, как я работаю в культуре:  эстрадное пение, театральный кружок, звукооператор, а с недавнего времени - директор СДК и продолжаю вести свой любимый вокальный кружок.


Наташ, как у Агнии Барто:
Драмкружок, кружок по фото,
А мне еще и петь охота...:biggrin:

Проходи, устраивайся поудобнее! И домашних предупреди, что теперь они тебя будут видет не так часто, как раньше... :Aga: 

И на себя не наговаривай! 



> *Наконец - то* решилась отметиться на форуме, *очень долгое время* всё больше читала и набиралась опыта.


Твой стаж в геологах-мизерный:

*Регистрация: 21.01.2010*
Адрес: Московская область
Сообщений: *7* 
Поблагодарили:* 30*

----------


## Натали_я

> Твой стаж в геологах-мизерный:


Я заходила как гость с компа подруги - своего интернета не было.  :Aga: Так что на сайте я где-то с ноября:smile:

----------


## НАДЕЙШЕН

Здраствуйте! Я новичок!!! Хоть и работаю ведущей почти 10 лет, но каждый день учусь чему-то новому, особенно на вашем форуме, как здорово, что вы есть!! Возьмите меня в свою компанию, пли-и-из! Уже несколько месяцев зависаю, читаю и читаю, завидую белой завистью вашему неисчерпаемому фонтану творчества. Живу в Тюменской области, в небольшом городке. Провожу свадьбы, юбилеи, корпоративы, в этом году попробовала себя в качестве снегурочки на дом (прикольно блин получилось!) благодаря вашему форуму. Еще я пою(закончила музыкальную школу по вокалу и фортепьяно), говорят неплохо, но мне хочется лучше (я вечный самоед...). Больше всего мне нравиться работать с детьми, заниматься вокалом и театром, вот тут меня эмоции захлестывают... Очень хочу в вашу компанию... Не сразу решила заявиться на форуме, читаешь все и думаешь: блин, какие клевые, сидеть тебе под плинтусом и не высовываться. Обязательно поделюсь своими наработками, как только освоюсь как тут и чего выкладывается, я в этом полный тормоз, но очень хочется и вам быть хоть чем-то полезной.  Надеюсь, что на взаимные симпатии, если что не обессудьте. С огромным уважением НАДЕЙШЕН (так меня дразнят на работе)!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

*НАДЕЙШЕН*,
*Натали_я*,
 привет!
 :flower:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Живу в Тюменской области, в небольшом городке


привет привет, заходи, обживайся) А откуда из Тюменской обл, у нас уже тут подобралась теплая и дружная компания из Тюмени и Тюм области. И еще напиши пожалуйста свое имя, так проще будет общаться.

----------


## Озорная

*НАДЕЙШЕН,*
*Натали_я,*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1032938.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Сильва

*Тоечка*,
 И тебе не болеть! Звать-то как, лапушка?

----------


## Наталья Батечко

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Наталья! На форуме я новичок и пока очень медленно осваиваюсь ( технический критинизм) Мне 35 лет, 15 из которых занимаюсь организацией праздника. Работала в санатории культорганизатором, в центре детского творчества методистом, ну и, конечно, как и многие мои коллеги здесь подхалтуривала на свадьбах, юбилеях, детских мероприятиях. Сейчас это стало моей основной работой, большая часть которой приходится на детские праздники... Замужем, двое детей..

----------


## НАДЕЙШЕН

> привет привет, заходи, обживайся) А откуда из Тюменской обл, у нас уже тут подобралась теплая и дружная компания из Тюмени и Тюм области. И еще напиши пожалуйста свое имя, так проще будет общаться.


Я из Заводоуковска. Зовут Надеждой (Надейшен-мое прозвище на работе)! Да компания у вас класная! Примите?: :br:

----------


## ефимушка

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ! МЕНЯ ЗОВУТ ИРИНА.ЖИВУ В САРАТОВСКОЙ ОБЛАСТИ. Я НЕ ПРОФЕССИОНАЛ,НО ОЧЕНЬ ЗАВИДУЮ ТЕМ,КТО УМЕЕТ ДЕЛАТЬ ПРАЗДНИК. Я ПРОВОЖУ  В ОСНОВНОМ ,СЕМЕЙНЫЕ ТОРЖЕСТВА, ПРАВДА И "НА БОЛЬШУЮ СЦЕНУ" Я УЖЕ ВЫХОДИЛА. У МЕНЯ СОЦИАЛЬНОЕ ОБРАЗОВАНИЕ,ЧЕЛОВЕК ТВОРЧЕСКИЙ ПО НАТУРЕ.НАШЛА ВАШ ФОРУМ ПОЛГОДА НАЗАД,ЧИТАЛА И НЕ МОГЛА ОТОРВАТЬСЯ...ЗАРЕГИСТРИРОВАЛАСЬ,НО САМА В ТО ВРЕМЯ С КОМПЬЮТЕРОМ БЫЛА НА "ВЫ" ,ТАК ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ,ЧТО ПОТЕРЯЛАСЬ. НО КАКОЕ БЫЛО ДЛЯ МЕНЯ СЧАСТЬЕ,КОГДА Я ВНОВЬ ВАС НАШЛА!!! ТЕПЕРЬ Я ЗДЕСЬ УЖЕ КОЕ-ЧТО ПОНИМАЮ,ДАЖЕ НАУЧИЛАСЬ СООБЩЕНИЕ ОТПРАВЛЯТЬ!..ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО ЗА ВАШ ТРУД! ВЫ ВСЕ ТАКИЕ УМНИЧКИ! ВОСХИЩЕНА ВАМИ ПРОСТО! СПАСИБО,ЧТО ПРИНЯЛИ МЕНЯ И ДАЙ ВАМ БОГ ВСЕМ ЗДОРОВЬЯ,УСПЕХОВ В ВАШЕМ ТВОРЧЕСТВЕ!

----------


## равиль

Всем привет!!!!Я Равиль.Из города Нефтекамск что в Башкортостане.Работаю на звуке с тамадой,пою.У нас команда,есть еще фотограф и видеооператор.Занимаюсь этим я недавно.Программы праздников готовим вдвоем с тамадой.Очень много интересного нашел на сайте.Огромное спасибо!!!!!!!Ездили два последних года в Челябинск на школу мастеров хорошего настроения.Надеюсь и на ваше гостеприимство.

----------


## Озорная

*Наталья Батечко*,
*ефимушка*, 
*равиль*,

 Наташа, Ирина, Равиль!

[IMG]http://*********org/222197.gif[/IMG]

----------


## мама Чели

Всем новичкам привет от мамы Чели, осваивайтесь в нашем теплом коллективе. :flower:

----------


## Абюл45

ВСЕМ, ВСЕМ НОВИЧКАМ ДОБРОГО ЗДОРОВЬЯ И ДОБРО ПОЖАЛОВАТЬ!!!

----------


## Наталья Батечко

Cпасибо, мои хорошие за теплый прием...Буду стараться быть полезной

----------


## olga335

Привет всем!Волею случая пришлось работать завклубом в селе.сама воспитатель детского сада.Работа завклубом для меня пока еще новая,многое узнаю постепенно.Случайно нашла ваш сайт,очень понравилось.что здесь можно найти много для своей работы.Я думаю,что профессионалы своего дела не будут против,если воспользуюсь вашим опытом.Спасибо всем заранее.

----------


## Катик

Здравствуйте, всем! Я живу и работаю в Минске и уже 6 лет занимаюсь проведением детских праздников, работая в основном клоуном. Взрослых праздников не веду, т.к. мне намного ближе работа с детьми. Надеюсь, что вы примете меня в свою теплую компанию и я тоже смогу быть чем-то полезна :)

----------


## Kescha

Не была целую неделю, работала в ночную смену, и столъко всего пропустила...Столъко новых друзей! Всем , всем -добро пожаловатъ!






> И домашних предупреди, что теперь они тебя будут видет не так часто, как раньше...



Это точно. Со временем ,свободным, будет туго.Это как между двух огней-семъёй и общением на форуме.



*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Я из Заводоуковска.


Ну так просто не бывает....А мы со второго отделения - посёлок " Урожайный ". Правда жили там до 1995 года.

----------


## Лунная ночь

Здравствуйте, дорогие жители форума! Меня зовут Валерия, мне 34 года. Живу я в Пермском крае, в небольшом городе Березники. Работаю экономистом по планированию на огромном предприятии выпускающем титан и магний. У меня 2 детей, год уже работаю после декрета и с выходом на работу мои коллеги просят провести то или иное мероприятие. По жизни я очень веселый и оптимистичный человек. И конечно же мне очень нравится приносить людям радость, поэтому придя к Вам в гости я натолкнулась на массу сумашедше-идеальных идей, на то, как весело и интересно  Вы здесь живете! Если честно, мне было немного страшно вливаться в такую идеальную компанию. Но я все таки набралась сил и решила, что даже если я и не смогу внести ту гениальность, которая есть у вас в ваших идеях, то хотя бы у меня будет  много друзей, которые всегда дадут совет. Примите меня к себе? Я буду очень рада с Вами дружить!!!

----------


## Курица

> Если честно, мне было немного страшно вливаться в такую *идеальную компанию*.


Вот это дааааааааа! Вот это оценка!!! :042: 
 :040: 
 :029: 



> Примите меня к себе?


А как же!!! Только-прошу-имя! Имя, уважаемая, поместите под ником...А то как-то неудобно...ВЫ-Ночь...да ещё-Лунная....А если - днём?То как обратиться?

----------


## Абюл45

> то хотя бы у меня будет много друзей, которые всегда дадут совет.


 Валерия, здравствуй, ДРУЖОК!!!:smile:...как ты права :Ok:

----------


## Озорная

*olga335*,
*Катик*,
*Лунная ночь*,

[IMG]http://*********org/217732.jpg[/IMG]

А где ваши фотки в аватарках? Вы нас видите и мы хотим вас увидеть.  :Aga: 

Если не знаете как вставить фото, то проштудируйте тему "А КАК? Часто задаваемые вопросы на форуме". Вот тут она находится http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028

Осваивайтесь и чаще общайтесь, здесь интересно! :smile:

----------


## Кэтринкин

> свадьбы, всего провел где-то 700 свадеб.


Мессир, преклоняюсь пред вами.....

*Добавлено через 55 минут*
Извините, получилось, что предыдущее сообщение попало не в тему...Ну да простят меня присутствующие)
Рассказывать особо нечего про себя, но интересно мнение людей. Мне полных 20 лет. С детства отличалась выразительной речью, артистизмом и всякими комплектующими к этому делу. К сожалению, дипломы-грамоты-медали играли роль в моей жизни только за учебной скамьей. По иронии судьбы доводилось побеждать в конкурсах красавиц (в детских лагерях, школе, ВУЗе), хотя таковой себя не считаю. Наверно, за счет стихов своих выезжала)))
Так вот....закончила с отличием электромех.техникум, а теперь в институте осваиваю инженерию....) НО! Душе так хочется полета! Да и достойной зарплаты за труд (я работаю менеджером в технической фирме).. :Oj:  И вот судьба дала мне шанс воплотить мечты в реальность - пишу сценарии, делаю Дни Варенья близким, провела всего 3 свадьбы.....И зажглось что-то во мне.....активничаю в направлении тамада-ведущая:smile:
Вот читаю истории многих и начинаю чувствовать в себе жабу, которая меня давит...:mad: Многие работают для знакомых и т.д. БЕСПЛАТНО и по долгу, а я вот уже после 2й свадьбы "для знакомых" перешла на деловые отношения с остальными. Есессно. цена божеская, но не бесплатно. может я рассчетлива, но в этом есть определенный стимул для меня))) И катастрофически не хватает опыта!!!! Завтра работаю в кафе - тематический вечер на 14 февраля...Если честно, страх за себя присутствует. Боюсь неожиданностей - не знаю, даже какой народ будет и сколько!!!! Думаю, в силу возраста и опыта, что возможно исправить))))
Вообщем, очень рада, если примете меня в свою кухню. Мне очень не хватает этого... :Oj:

----------


## Лунная ночь

Спасибо всем за добрый прием! Я поздравляю вас от души с масленницей, желаю побаловать себя и своих любимых  вкусненькими блинчиками!!!
А с фото, я сейчас разберусь, хотя свое фото загрузила, скоро появиться.

----------


## KAlinchik

*Кэтринкин*,
 Катя, как я поняла из ника?
 привет!
 я тоже пару лет  в Мариуполе жила...ты где там обитаешь?
 и еще у нас Ася Беглярова из твоего города...

----------


## Кэтринкин

KAlinchik
Да, вы правильно поняли, меня Катей звать)))) Асю встречаю в интернете, первый раз увидела ее вконтакте, и у вас тоже, но, к сожалению, лично не знакома:confused:
Я живу сечас на в районе площади Кирова, дом прям на проспекте Металлургов! так что, если будете у нас - заходите!))))
кста, собираю сейчас реквизит на вечерний выход....))))

----------


## Ильич

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Ильич
> свадьбы, всего провел где-то 700 свадеб.
> Мессир, преклоняюсь пред вами.....


Спасибо уже где то 900..


> Есессно. цена божеская, но не бесплатно.


И это правильно



> Если честно, страх за себя присутствует. Боюсь неожиданностей - пройдет.. спустя времяне знаю, даже какой народ будет и сколько!!!! Думаю, в силу возраста и опыта, что возможно исправить))))
> Вообщем, очень рада, если примете меня в свою кухню. Мне очень не хватает этого..


Это пройдет.. спустя время



> Вообщем, очень рада, если примете меня в свою кухню. Мне очень не хватает этого..


Приезжай на реальные встречи.

----------


## optimistka17

> Вообщем, очень рада, если примете меня в свою кухню. Мне очень не хватает этого...


Конечно ,принимаем! Умница, красавица ,да еще и скромница...
 Правильно делаешь, что берешь денежку за работу и цену сразу не ломишь... Нормальный подход. Любой труд должен быть оплачен( а исключения , они будут. это жизнь сама по своим местам все расставит...)
Хочешь поближе познакомиться,- приезжай на реальные встречи... Например , на майские праздники в Феодоссию. Фейс- контроль не предусмотрен Новичкам отказа нет....

----------


## Кэтринкин

> Конечно ,принимаем!


Спасибо большое!!!!! На счет встреч - очень привлекательно, но думаю, надо еще дожить, а то, знаете ли, работа аль сессия)))))
Вкратце отчитаюсь: 14 февраля прошло хорошо за исключением чудо-музыканта, который портил воздух. Ходил постоянно курить и в итоге оказался пьян.....Пришлось подарить частичку своего реквизита одной даме взамен на выгодное сотрудничество в будущем)))В целом - все довольны - и я, и гости!)

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Это пройдет.. спустя время


Вы знаете, это прошло, когда я час ждала, чтоб посетители кафе пришли....а то и веселить некого было)))

----------


## Наталья Клещевникова

Я как вы поняли новичок.Читаю форум уже пол года,присматривалась и очень боялась лезть со своей информацией.У меня маленький ребенок и не было возможности активно общаться и делиться наработками,если кто то помнит ,что значит грудной ребенок,меня поймет.Одним словом ,я начинающая ведущая ,мой профиль-свадьбы и юбилеи(хотя корпоративы тоже очень люблю).Мне 32 года,я замужем,у меня двое детей (сын -13лет,и доченьке 1 годик).В один прекрасный день захожу на форум.а мои темки прикрыты,почва ушла из под ног,погоревала.погоревала -думаю делать нечего,нужно вылазить.....Всем участникам форума огромное спасибо за ваш неоценимый труд,буду стараться вам соответствовать.Я живу в небольшом провинциальном городе,ведущих по пальцам пересчитать,ХОЧУ БЫТЬ ЛУЧШЕЙ!!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## НАДЕЙШЕН

> ХОЧУ БЫТЬ ЛУЧШЕЙ!!!!!!


Наталья! Привет! Я тоже новичек! Так же как и ты долго не решалась пригобщиться... но теперь я здесь живу... (если мой начальник узнает сколько рабочего времени я уделяю форуму он меня уволит :Vah: )! Вливайся! ХОЧУ БЫТЬ ЛУЧШЕЙ!!!!!! - это супер! Главное желание! :Ok: 


УЛЫБАЙТЕСЬ! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Ильич

*Наталья Батечко*,
 Ой Який в тэбе свидомый жовто блакитний костюмчик! А ГЭРБ типа тризуб на спыни? От и в Анапе есть фанаты нэньки Украины!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Если честно, мне было немного страшно вливаться в такую *идеальную* компанию. Но я все таки набралась сил и решила, что даже если я и не смогу внести ту гениальность, которая есть у вас в ваших идеях, то хотя бы у меня будет много друзей, которые всегда дадут совет.


*идеальную* - в смысле компания с множеством идей....

----------


## Ладушка

*равиль*,
 Привет! А я была в гостях в твоём городе. Помню завод, где  Камазы собирали  и речку.  Ещё природу помню красивую, на лыжах катались.   Осваивайся, Равиль! Скоро мастер класс будет проходить в Екатеринбурге.    Может ещё и увидимся. 
 Всех новичков приветствую!
 Сделан первый шаг, честный и открытый. Вы - рассказали о себе.  Теперь у вас появятся друзья и возможно, в будущем, реальные  дружеские встречи одинаково  чувствующих людей, живущих  одной идеей.
 В добрый путь общения!

----------


## Ильич

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Ильич
> Это пройдет.. спустя время
> Вы знаете, это прошло, когда я час ждала,


Я имел в виду пройдет спустя годы... Опыт появится и все образуется

----------


## Кэтринкин

Да, да....я Вас правильно поняла, просто пошутила над собой))))):wink:

----------


## Тоечка

Приветствую всех замечательных жителей..замечательного форума :Pivo:  :flower: 
Вот "послали"меня в эту темку..Говорят так положено.
Приступим...Имя Антонина...хвамилия мужьена..проживаю...проще сказать выживаю в Хэрсонской обл.на Украине.Имею двоих детей,но уже обзавелась двумя внучатами мальчик и лапуся внученька.Проработала почти 15лет.нач.отдела по газификации частного сектора в нашем ХЭРгазе..добровольно его покинула и полностью"ОТДАЛАСЬ"любимому делу.По нашей профессии. то учёбы только занятия в театральной студии в школьные годы,но на протяжении шести лет.Но это постоянные выступления на различных мер-ях,спектакли на все Н.год.каникулы,так что запах сцены во мне жил.Но уже по проведению свадеб я самоучка,но способная к учению...
Вот и творю на этом поприще восьмой год.Творение своё очень люблю,стараюсь развиваться,но только сейчас узнав этот замечательный форум надеюсь и верю,что действительно познакомившись с АССАМИ своего дела..смогу повысить своё мастерство.Ну вот вроде отчиталась.Надеюсь что найду здесь людей близких по духу. :flower: и взглядам на жизнь.С УВ.Я :flower:

----------


## Озорная

*Наталья Клещевникова*,

*Тоечка*,

Наташа, Тоня! 

[IMG]http://*********org/268733.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Kescha

*Всем девочкам,большой привет! Рады знакомству!Осматривайтесь и ....за работу.*

----------


## shoymama



----------


## optimistka17

> Надеюсь что найду здесь людей близких по духу.и взглядам на жизнь.С УВ.Я
> __________________


Считая, что уже нашла...
 С прибытием тебя в нашу семью!

----------


## Krokus

> Приветствую всех замечательных жителей..замечательного форума


 И я тебя, замечательная  Антонина, от имени новичков приветствую! Здесь не скучно и интересно! Здесь кипят нешуточные страсти... в головах тесно от идей...  фонтанирует юмор... и запасы его неисчерпаемы... здесь родильное отделение творчества и бесценная радость общения! Вообщем жизнь бьёт ключом... И по глазам твоим видно... тебе здесь тоже нравиться!

----------


## Музючка

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Ксения,я из Архангельска, работаю музыкальным руководителем 1-й год,так что я и тут новичок и в деле новичок:rolleyes:. Надеюсь здесь набраться ума-разума для дальнейшей работы,ну и приятно общаться с коллегами по делу,ведь только мы друг друга понимаем:smile: :flower:

----------


## zuleyka

Доброго дня, шановні однодумці та колеги! Я від щирого серця вдячна засновникам цього форуму, що об’єднують нас в одну дружну сім’ю. :Ok: Дуже сподіваюсь, що і моя присутність принесе комусь користь…. 
Трішки про себе: народилась на Чернігівщині, де проживала до 21 року. Тепер на Київщині (точніше м. Бровари).Закінчила педагогічний ВНЗ. 17 років пропрацювала в школі, з них 5 років заступником з виховної роботи і 5 років директором. Але найяскравіші спогади-це ті роки, коли працювала заступником, от тоді і почала «творити»…Починала з шкільних свят, а далі –особисті свята  колег, знайомих .І от перше замовлення – скільки було хвилювань, адже сценарії писала під кожного особисто, а тут зовсім незнайомі люди …Але готувала з величезним ентузіазмом і задоволенням. І от знову замовлення…Зараз працюю з сином - два в одному - DJ & Tamada., але дуже рідко – він навчається, я працюю  , закінчуємо будівництво власного будинку….А так хочеться поглинути в цю справу цілком і повністю-скільки ідей, планів…., та якось боязко…Cподіваюсь, спілкуючись з Вами, мої сумніви  зникнуть. 
Мрію познайомитись з Вами ближче !  :Aga: Тому, звертаюсь до кожного  прийняти мене до свого кола!  :flower: З повагою, Віра.

----------


## KAlinchik

*zuleyka*,
 Вера, привет!
это все очень здорово, но на будущее: Форум наш международный и украинский язык понимают единицы...
чтоб никого не обижать, в следующий раз общайся на русском... а я уверена, что общение наше продолжится- видно по энтузиазму сообщения:wink:
так что вливайся! :flower:

----------


## zuleyka

Извините, уже исправилась!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Кэтринкин

> я встречаю молодых с гуслями звончатыми...........


Уважаемый Олег!!!
Я искренне Вами восхищаюсь! Может, для Вас мое слово ничего не значит, но мне очень приятно было даже(!) прочитать про такие свадьбы, где ведущий играет на колоритных инструментах и поет!
Жаль, что вы во Владимире, а то и уменя свадьба не за горами :Oj:  Успехов!

----------


## Сильва

Привет-привет всем новичкам! Осваивайтесь, обживайтесь!

----------


## юрик71

*Тоечка*,
как любишь свою родину, все начинается на ХЭР:biggrin:

----------


## Кэтринкин

*Сильва*,
 Ваша картинка меня оч развеселила!)))))
И еще...Я втихоря на работе штудирую форум как положено: с энтузиазмом, интересом и проч., а окружающие то не знают, почему я так пялюсь в монитор и не отвечаю на вопросы с первого раза..так вот, некоторые думают, что я попала в какую-то секту!))))))):biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Я втихоря на работе штудирую форум как положено: с энтузиазмом, интересом и проч., а окружающие то не знают, почему я так пялюсь в монитор и не отвечаю на вопросы с первого раза..так вот, некоторые думают, что я попала в какую-то секту!)))))))


я смотрю, это заразно становится :Vah: :biggrin:
а еще на реальные встречи ездит начнешь,подсядешь по полной!:wink:

----------


## Irenka-da

Спустя полгода решилась представиться форуму и его талантливым и отзывчивым форумчанам: Ирина, живу в Новосибирской области в небольшом городе. Сколько себя помню всегда занималась творчеством, сначала пела. потом танцевала, писала сценарии, проводила вечера и т. д., получив техническое образование и отработав 10 лет на механическом заводе, в 30 лет решила сменить профессию. И обрела СЕБЯ! Закончила институт культуры, курсы психологии, менеджмента и социального психолога и вот уже 19 лет работаю в самой непредсказуемой, бешенной, тяжелой, но такой любимой сфере - Культуры. На данный момент я режиссер городских мероприятий в отделе культуры, творчества стало чуть меньше (все таки - это чиновничья должность и бумажной работы завались), но зато все массовые праздники мои и это здорово. Еще как и многие веду свадьбы и корпоративы, юбилеи меньше. Но не часто, потому что основная работа не всегда позволяет. Обожаю проводить новогодние вечеринки. И какое счастье, что совершенно случайно наткнулась на ваш форум (надеюсь он и моим станет). Долго изучала и поражалась как и все новички. Никогда человечеству не грозит деградация, если вокруг столько неравнодушных людей. Пафосно? Зато честно и от души! Единственная проблема с общением с моей стороны в том, что я не очень подкована в ин-те, да и общаться могу только в рабочее время, то есть с рабочего компьютера. Дома этого временно не имею . ДА!!! Разговорилась!!!!!! Наверно  почуствовала близких по духу. Если дочитали мое послание до конца - спасибо за терпение!  :Aga:

----------


## Sens

*Irenka-da*,
 Приветствую  :flower: 
Думаю, твой опыт в проведении городских праздников нам всем очень пригодится!

----------


## Кэтринкин

*KAlinchik*,
 Ух....я так жду того момента, чтоб хоть чуточку вырасти творчески, тогда я буду немного смелее, и встретиться с Вами всеми!

----------


## Озорная

*Музючка*, Ксения!
*zuleyka*, Вера!
*Irenka-da*, Ира???!

[IMG]http://*********org/290065.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Тоечка

Спасибо всем за теплый приём..за теплые слова в личку :flower:  Вы все замечательные  :Ok:  ваши идеи и творчество вызывают только восхищение.Всем творческого вдохновения,безумных идей,богатых клиентов.Так же бизнеса и секса,что в пер.с анг.яз УСПЕХОВ В РАБОТЕ И СЧАСТЬЯ В ЛИЧНОЙ ЖИЗНИ. :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

> KAlinchik,
> Ух....я так жду того момента, чтоб хоть чуточку вырасти творчески, тогда я буду немного смелее, и встретиться с Вами всеми!


Кэт, я может в начале апреля вырвусь в Мариуполь,крайний случай- летом...очень друзья зовут...скучаем друг по дружке дико...
хотелось бы с Асей встретиться, с тобою, позовем девчонок з Тореза и Краматорска..замутим такую себе мини-встречку... с нее и начнешь по полной втягиваться...

----------


## наташа гергалова

Здравствуйте, жители славного форума! Вот наконец-то решилась представиться, сделала бы это раньше, да все боялась сделать что-нибудь не так. По гороскопу я - Весы и во мне уживается 2 совершенно разных человека: первый - стеснительный и скромный, боится сделать первый шаг; второй - уверенный в себе, когда дело касается сцены. Теперь о себе: меня зовут Наталья, мне 39 лет, живу в небольшом районном городе в Волгоградской области. С 98 года и по сей день работаю в РДК заведующей досуго-массовым отделом. Провожу все районные и городские праздники. Веду юбилеи, свадьбы, корпоративы - мне интересно все! Когда нашла ваш форум счастью моему не было предела! Я прыгала с темы в тему, читала взахлеб и конечно кое-что брала для работы. Выражаю огромную благодарность всем за представленные материалы! Для меня форум стал глотком свежего воздуха и это не пафос! Почему не выставляла свои наработки? Первый человек не давал, да и сказать что я пишу сценарии сама от корки до корки не могу. Чаще беру готовый сценарий и перекраиваю под себя или из целой кучи делаю один, но устраивающий меня. Не пою (могу поддержать песню, могу напеть, но не профессионально), не сочиняю стихи (ну,нет у меня этого дара!), но я хорошая ведущая, во всяком случае не плохая!!! Мне бы очень хотелось подружиться с вами! Наверное написала много лишнего, начинаю сомневаться, поэтому ставлю точку и отправляю, а то не сделаю этого никогда!!!!

----------


## zuleyka

Спасибо всем большое за гостепреимство! :flower:  Очень счастлива, что я здесь, с вами. Какие Вы талантлевые, сколько у Вас идей, какие молодцы!Благодаря Вам не сплю уже две ночи-вся в творчестве( так и прёт:wink:).Закончу, обязательно поделюсь своими идеями и творениями.
Низкий Вам всем украинский поклон! Пользуясь случаем, хочу пригласить желающих в гости- в столицу Украины, наш великий Киев!Буду всем очень рада,поговорить о творчестве, поделиться, посетить магазины карнавальных костюмов и т.д(что кому интересно). :Pivo: :wink: :Ok:

----------


## Кэтринкин

> Кэт, я может в начале апреля вырвусь в Мариуполь,крайний случай- летом...очень друзья зовут...скучаем друг по дружке дико...
> хотелось бы с Асей встретиться, с тобою, позовем девчонок з Тореза и Краматорска..замутим такую себе мини-встречку... с нее и начнешь по полной втягиваться...


Тоько за !!!!! Мой мобильный - 096 349 67 51 :Aga:

----------


## shoymama

> Вот наконец-то решилась представиться, сделала бы это раньше, да все боялась сделать что-нибудь не так.


Наташа, все - так!  :Ok:   Проходи, обживайся!

----------


## Лидия Федосеева

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! Я очень рада, что узнала о вас так много хорошего и просто влюбилась.Вы такие молодцы! А главное - вашему творчеству нет равных, они для новичков как глоток свежего воздуха. Спасибо! Привет из Пермского Края!

----------


## Курица

*Irenka-da*,
*наташа гергалова*,
*Лидия Федосеева*,
Здравствуйте всем новеньким, в нашем полку прибыло!!! 
Читайте и пишите, от нас больше не уходите..
Удачи всем!!! :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

*Ира!* Ты хотела в семью? Так ты уже в ней...
*НаташаГергалова!* Ты не написала ничего лишнего..Я для себя отметила, что ты почти землячка нашей Ксении Высоцкой...
*Лидия Федосеева!* 
Подключайся к нашему творчеству...
b]zuleyka[/b],*Вера Гроза*!Подпиши свое имя в автоподписи...
 А Киев я просто обожаю и надеюсь,что познакомимся в реале...

----------


## Ладушка

Вижу  в сообщениях новичков   раннюю  себя.. И    понимаю как им нужна наша   протянутая рука.  Вот вам моя....  Обращайтесь.   Открытым  людям  всегда рада помочь.
[IMG]http://*********org/275593.jpg[/IMG]
:biggrin:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Ладушка*,
какая милая картинка-лапки царапки :Ok: :rolleyes:

----------


## Озорная

*наташа гергалова,*
*Лидия Федосеева,*

Добро пожаловать в нашу дружную семью!
Бояться не надо, тут все белые и пушистые :biggrin: 

[IMG]http://*********org/288902.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Kescha

добро пожаловать, девчонки !



*Рада новому 
знакомству, 
Новым рада я друзьям, 
И 
чудесным этим строчкам, 
Что вы дарите всем 
нам.


Вы теперь не 
незнакомец,
Вы в "гостях", а, 
значит-свой. 
Забегай на сайт почаще, 
Будем мы дружить с тобой.*

----------


## Матильда 1967

Ну вот ,наконец-то и я созрела.Зовут меня Светлана,работа у меня далека от творчества.Работаю медиком.Свадьбы веду давно,но опять же по моему мнению,23 года.Форум действительно очень талантливых людей.Восхищаюсь почти всеми.Танюша(курица)-это наверное первый человек ,который во мне пробудил такую бурю эмоций,, причем очень положительных!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Я в жизни таких людей очень редко встречала,не то что здесь.Хотя мне  ужде 42. Попробую выложить фото.

Может не очень удачное, но это -я.А вот чтобы поместить в аватарке- не умею.Но верю,что поможете.

----------


## bazievsilisa

Здравствуйте) Меня зовут Ирина. Мне 22 года. Работаю в университете. Так уж получилось назначили меня педагогом-организатором. Сначала признаться не хотела, а сейчас даже рада (в очередной раз убедилась:все, что ни делается-к лучшему). Этот форум для меня-палочка выручалочка:что-то беру отсюда, что-то додумываю сама. И так создается хорошее настроение. Вот так творю и вытворяю почти год. Людям нравится и я счастлива)))) Спасибо Вам!!!

----------


## наташа гергалова

Спасибо всем огромное за теплые слова! Как только научусь выкладывать материл, что нибудь обязательно представлю на ваш суд. Очень интересно ваше мнение. Еще раз спасибо!!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Irenka-da

Сегодня выходной, а я не удержалась и пришла, чтобы узнать как дела на форуме. Огромное спасибо всем кто поддержал вступление в семейство форумчан. Казалось бы странно, что такой взрослый человек может чего либо стесняться или "БОЯТЬСЯ", но ведь боимся и стесняемся, и конечно не лично кого-то а так, вообще. взрослому всегда трудно начинать что то новое, (или только мне?) 
А увидела ваши сообщения, ваши открытки...  верите сижу одна на работе и лыблюсь во весь свой рот. Обещаю не пропадать и стать активной и продвинутой жительницей форума. Удачи всем, Новичкам - удачи! Всем, всем, всем - непочатый край работы и благодарных зрителей!  :Aga:

----------


## Larisa_bk

Привет всем обитателям форума, очень хотелось бы влиться в ваши дружные ряды. Меня зовут Лариса, мне 47 лет. Наблюдаю и читаю форум с полгода. Очень бы хотелось общаться, делиться, но к сожалению, у меня очень мало своих наработок, скорее переработанное и дополненное. Поэтому боязно высовываться. Но, может быть, я тоже буду чем-то полезна. Я новичок в профессии. Образование у меня не профильное. Проживаю в небольшом поселке Саратовской области (около 15тысяч жителей). У меня свое небольшое кафе. Проводила и готовила сама новогодние вечера, дни рождения у друзей, родных. Затем стали приглашать провести свадьбы, юбилеи. Мне понравилась эта работа, для меня это не работа даже, а праздник. К вам на форум попала случайно с темы "Какие игры проводить не надо", очень полезная тема для новичков. Спасибо вам  всем за ваш труд и творчество!

----------


## shoymama

*Larisa_bk,*

----------


## Лидия Федосеева

Девочки, вы чудо! Так приятно слышать слова поддержки, даже на сердце потеплело. И хочется чаще общаться! Спасибо!

----------


## Наталья Клещевникова

И мы новички будем стараться заслужить ваше доверие и уважение.не судите нас строго.Хотя после такого теплого приема уже не страшно,как дома. :Ok:

----------


## Кэтринкин

*Ладушка*,
 Спасибо Вам большое! Это очень приятно и необходимо:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:Vah: Ой, девки, КАКИЕ ВЫ ВСЕ КРААААСИВЫЫЫЫЕ!
КАКИЕ ИНТЭЭЭЭРЕСНЫЯ!

 :Oj: ВАУ!*Матильда 1967*,
 Зай. тааак приятно видеть исчо одного медика на просторах нашего форума...
Тока весёлый доХтур сможет вселить надежду и исцелить!

Пы.Сы..Недавно столкнулась в реале с одним ..анестезиологом... Он мИне вопросами забодал, а мне СМЕШНО от  его умного занудства..И я давай ...развлекаться..А наркоз у вас крепкий? А то меня не берёть... Буду вам анекдоты травить и песТни петь, лёжа на столе...А болезни какие у мИнЕ? - Да и сама не знаю - вскрытие покажет... Хде и кем я работаю? - Да рази ето работа, ..удовольствие одно: кажный раз экстирим и стриптиз присутствують... Думаю, что после беседы со мной он исчо дооолгонько отходил...
:tongue:

----------


## Два в одном

Всем много раз здравствуйте! Можете меня закиать камнями -мы на форуме давно, а здесь отмечались? По-моему нет. Времени, как всегда, нет, всё бегом-всех разделов не пересмотреть (муж нах..совсем удавит). Вообще очень рада такому форуму-такому прекрасному месту общения ведущих всей страны и не только. Здорово, что все чем могут делятся, поддерживают друг-друга во всём. Не жадные не только на материалы, но и просто на дружеское участие и поддержку. Здорово, что собираетесь, пишете друг-другу в личку! Супер! Спасибо всем! А вот ещё что ОЧЕНЬ нравится- и "зубры" и "молодёжь"- все общаются на равных, без издёвок и поддёвок - редко, надо сказать, встречающееся явление.
"Два в одном"- это я  - Елена Овчинникова и моя доча- Наташа Азаренко.
Мой стаж ведения и проведения всего и всякого-почти 20 лет, Натуся- выросла при клубе со  снежинки, потом Снегрочки, а теперь ведущей...ей 29. 
Я всю жизнь пела и плясала- родители не поощряли, но и не ргали (пойдёшь на танцевальный если в школе троек не будет), так и отучилась в школе хорошо благодаря увлечениям. А вот поступать мне в культпросвет никто не разрешил (а отпустить в Питер и вообще в институт культуры - даже не заикнись!) Аттестат был слишком хорош для культуры-меня повели в  Кулининградский технический институт на АСУ! Я человек упёртый- выучусь назло всем-диплом в тупалете повестите, а работать буду там где нравится...Во как! Выучилась- инженер-системотехник. Кстати- логика и системность мне помогают в нашем деле на все "5"!
Папа был военным, вышла замуж тоже за военного. Дети родились-доча и сын, попали на Камчатку (Сахалинская область г.Северо-Курильск), там работы кроме как в клубе не было! И сбылась мечта. Там был замечательный директор-Катя Ширикалова-они меня всему научила. Писать сценарии, ходить по сцене, вести корпораты, свадьбы и вообще всему...Свою первую новогоднюю ёлку я переписывала 11 раз! Увольняться собралась-а она не отпустила...книг я перечитала за 2 месяца тогда- штук 50! Зато на всю жизнь поняла- режиссёр-за всё в ответе-от чистоты туалета до того-в каком платье снежинки у тебя "вылетают". Так потом и пошло. Подружку замуж выдавали (было время безалкогольныз свадеб)-я вела (мне просто "крестик" выпал- мы в шапку кинули- кому вести)-так и пошли свадьбы. Правда чем закончилась моя первая свадьба я не помню- после прощального танца первый раз присела к своим к столу, там мне налили из кувшина компотного полстакана самогонки и проснулась я только на следующее утро :Vah: С тех пор и веду...Потом мы служили в Астрахани...94-97...Сказать что военным тогда платили плохо-ничего не сказать...У меня Наташка авитаминозом в августе болела...Там служила в части оператором космической станции...Торговали на рынке тортами (сами пекли, кремом мазали, розы кремовые...до сих пор не могу даже запаха медовичка переносить). Потом вернулись в Калининград-на родину, к родителям. Уже 11 лет я работаю во Дворце творчества детей и молодёжи, параллельно веду всё подряд-от детских до юбилеев, свадеб, концертов и т.д. и т.п. У нас с Наташей "В контакте" своя группа "Конфетти"- №9140632, Туся сайт делает- уже скоро скажет как туда попасть...наверно аллергия у меня на "разборки" с компьютером с института...Натуся со мной со школы-я уже говорила...Когда ей было 18-уже самостоятельно ходила "старшей" группы на Новый год, но только в 24 года решилсь самостоятельно проводить свадьбы. Сидела я у неё на свадьбах д/джеем. Ничего, весело, ненапряжно, и -ГЛАВНОЕ- мне было не стыдно!А ведь ей только 29! Наташка замужем -было 2 сына-счас один (в 1.8 Вовка заболел каким-то срочным страшным менингитом)...Данику-8 лет! Вот уж тамада будет так всем тамадам тамада! Рот не закрывается, книжки читает только в путь, с компьютером на "ты", скоро мне будет помогать с этой техникой, память универсальная, танцами занимается с 4 лет- есть у нас  образцовый театр танца "Карусель"...В общем...А да-муж у меня второй-так получилось и срашно ревнивый-особенно к нашему форуму (хи-хи)! 
Спасибо всем, кто дочитал до конца...Мдя...расписалась однако...

----------


## Курица

> Спасибо всем, кто дочитал до конца...Мдя...расписалась однако...


Лен, спасибо, что написала...до чего ж интересно читать тебя.Как книгу. Вот уж прав воистину мой земляк Пушкин"История каждого человека едва ли не интереснее истории целого государства".

(предваряю вопрос-почему земляк?Так его предки по матери -наши скобари-и похоронен он у нас,в Святых Горах(ныне-Пушкинских) :Aga: 

Поэтому-очень большая просьба - пиши почаще, хоть втайне от мужа!

----------


## Два в одном

Ой, девочки, я чего-то так расстроилась под конец письма, что не написала, что 6 лет назад закончила (сбылась мечта идиота) Санкт-Петербургский институт культуры им. Крупской (социально-культурная деятельность-менеджер социально-культурных технологий) с красным дипломом. Папик мой не пошёл на вручение диплома- сказал-мне стыдно, я тебе чуть всю жизнь не испортил! Правда стол дома накрыли и диплом обмыли. Из этого вывод-нельзя никого ничего заставить делать насильно. Нашёл себя? Уверен? Дерзай! А пишу редко потому, что читаю- и "это я делала, это я видела, это я забыла сделать, но знаю"....А вообще так здорово, что ВЫ ЕСТЬ! Как кто-то написал- "глоток живой воды!" И это правда! Я вот иногда читаю или отчёт чей-то, или сценарий  (особенно, тех, кто работает недавно) и себя вспоминаю, как это было, а что я бы сдсь дабивила или убрала...Ильич бесподобен! Девочки-такой МЭТР с нами, девчонки (не буду всех перечислять- все умницы) - "тамады" со стажем типа моего! А вы, молодёжь, обратите внимание- как прекрасно мы все выглядим! Потому что у нас САМАЯ ДОБРАЯ, САМАЯ ЖИЗНЕРАДОСТНАЯ работа! (читай она же ЖИЗНЬ!) Всем удачи! И что бы ни случилось-нос не вешать!

----------


## Озорная

*Матильда 1967*, Светлана!
*Larisa_bk*, Лариса!
*Два в одном*, Лена и Наташа!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1106307.gif[/IMG]

----------


## MargOn

Всем доброго времени суток! Попала на форум и ахнула. Такое колличество позитивных и талантливых людей я еще  не видела! Очень приятно, что теперь с вами.Спасибо.

----------


## Сильва

*MargOn*,
 :smile: смелее! Представляйся, расскажи о себе и открывай нам свои таланты!

----------


## Владленыч

Всем привет! Давненько не посещал я эту тему!
Приветствую всех новичков, надеюсь, что станете "старичками"!  (А не уйдёте в подполье! :smile:).



> Уважаемый Олег!!!
> Я искренне Вами восхищаюсь! Может, для Вас мое слово ничего не значит, но мне очень приятно было даже(!) прочитать про такие свадьбы, где ведущий играет на колоритных инструментах и поет!
> Жаль, что вы во Владимире, а то и уменя свадьба не за горами Успехов!


  Екатерина, что значит ничего не значит? Для нас, ранимых творческих душ, любая лестная оценка - это ж, бальзам на душу! :biggrin:
А то, что я живу во Владимире, ничего не значит, ведь работать, мы "могём" везде! Главное, чтобы труд достойно оплачивался! (шутка, но в каждой шутке.... :biggrin:)
 Смотрю, дружишь с контактом? Заходи, тогда в гости! :smile:
  Ещё раз, желаю всем новичкам, удачи в ваших благих начинаниях! И ничего не бойтесь, общайтесь, общайтесь и ещё раз общайтесь! Сначала виртуально, а затем и в реале!
И очень скоро, этот форум, станет и ВАШИМ!

----------


## МаЛена

Всем бодрого времени суток! Вот и я добралась до этой темки :biggrin:
На форуме столько всего всего всего, что даже объять не возможно  :Oj: 
Попробую немножко поведать о себе...
Зовут меня Елена Игнатова. Почему МаЛена? Да это ещё по девичьей фамилии Манаенкова...Взяла первый слог и добавила к имени...родилась я 20июля 1986г, так что в этом году мне стукнет 24. Закончила муз.школу по классу фо-но, в течение 9лет занималась вокалом в местном ДК. После школы поступила в Воскресенский фелиал МГОУ на мэнеджера-экономиста на заочку...так что спец образования для того чем сейчас занимаюсь не имею... Работаю с 2005г. страшим мастером ГСМ на автозаправочной станции. Раньше фирма была Юкос, теперь это РосНефть...На данный момент нахожусь в отпуске по уходу за ребёнком. Сыну Ромашке 8марта будет полтора годика. 
Год назад завелась идеей открыть собственное дело. А точнее хотела открыть мгазин со свадебными, праздничными наряда и всякими праздничными атрибутами. Узнав о том сколько стоит у нас аренда помещения (даже не приносящего прибыль, закрытого). решили с мужем отложить эту идею. Зато появилась другая - попробовать себя в качестве аэродезайнеров (на тот момент правда и такого словане знали :biggrin:), тем более мне подвернулись курсы по Оформлению воздушными шарами...общем я отучилась и стала учить мужа...Готовились в бой. А пока я училась у мужа созрела другая идея - попробовать меня в качестве тамады. а ему вновь "вспомнить молодость" и стать диджеем. Вобщем 17мая 2007г я получила сертификат об обучение по аэродезайну, а муж обзовёлся аппаратурой для работы и даже придумали всей нашей затее название - "Party Land"  :Ha: . Тем более приближалась свадьба моей коллеги и та с радостью решила нам довериться (правда я поработала в тот день в паре с другой тамадой).  Ну а дальше моя подруга (у которой своё праздничное агенство) предложила нам сотрудничество...стала нам подбрасывать заказы на оформление и на проведение мироприятий.
А на форум я попала даааааавно...ещё на старом "моторе". Тогда я приходила сюда в поисках минусовок для своих выступления, ну и делилась тем, что в то время покупала у местных ваятелей фонограмм.
НУ вобщем как то так всё...так мы и живём :) И огромное спасибо жителям этого форума, за то что помогают идеями и материалом!!!

----------


## Kescha

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Матильда 1967, Светлана!
Larisa_bk, Лариса!
Два в одном, Лена и Наташа!**MargOn*,

Как звать - величают ?

*МаЛена,*

Привет тёзка!

*Добро пожаловать , девчонки ! Вливайтесь в наш коллектив , чувствуйте себя как дома .*

----------


## МаЛена

*Kescha*, привет привет!!!  :flower:

----------


## Ира-Праздник

Привет всем! Меня зовут Ирина. На данный момент я являюсь ИП. Открыла свой магазин свадебных и вечерних нарядов + праздничной атрибутики, совместно с этим так же организовала своё агентство торжеств. Занимаюсь проведением различных праздников вот уже почти 10лет. Была работником ДК много лет. Занималась с детьми хореографией, готовила КВНовские команды и все остальные развлекательные мироприятия дворца культуры.

----------


## Хорошая погода

Привет Всем :). Я тут новенькая. Надеюсь влиться в вашу компанию. Меня зовут Лена. Мне 23. Все свои 23 года любила петь, танцевать и веселить публику. Люблю, когда люди улыбаются. Они забывают о своих проблемах и горестях. Это же здорово- ДОСТАВЛЯТЬ ЛЮДЯМ РАДОСТЬ ))) Сама работаю таможенным декларантом. Но последнее время подружка втянула в аниматорскую деятельность. kuku Просто помогаю ей на праздниках, играю разные роли. МаЛенка, Спасибо тебе! Наконец-то я занимаюсь тем, что мне безумно нравится ) :flower: 
В ОБЩЕМ - ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ ))) Рада, что попала к Вам ))) 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1091939.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ulius

Здравствуйте!!!   Давно собиралась в вашу креативную команду,  все  никак не могла решиться :)    С радостью поделюсь своим опытом и наработками. Примете ? :)

----------


## Курица

> Примете ?


А почему -нет?:eek: Примем,естественно.Сама не пропадай!:wink:

*Хорошая погода*,
 :069:  ааааааааааааааа!!!Вот ты-то нам и нужна! Как мы жили всю зиму без Хорошей Погоды???? :069: 
*Ира-Праздник*,
 :014:  и ты осваивайся! Тебя нужно с твоим тёзкой мужеского пола познакомить-у нас есть Дима Дональд-так вот он 100% *Человек Праздник*! :Aga: 

Включайтесь, девчонки! Не сачкуйте больше! Пишите-отвечайте-вопросы задавайте! Других смотрите и себя показывайте!

----------


## solist64

*Хорошая погода*,
*ulius*,
 Заходите не стесняйтесь! Надеемся, что не в гости, а навсегда!

----------


## МаЛена

> Хорошая погода,
> ааааааааааааааа!!!Вот ты-то нам и нужна! Как мы жили всю зиму без Хорошей Погоды????


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Точно, точно!!!
Ленок, давай рули уже хорошей погодкой то kuku

*Добавлено через 45 секунд*



> Когда мы вместе -все деньги наши!!


 :Vah:  ой, уписалася...как в точку то!!! :biggrin:

----------


## Хорошая погода

[QUOTE=МаЛена;2635482]:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Точно, точно!!!
Ленок, давай рули уже хорошей погодкой то kuku

рулю :) [IMG]http://*********ru/1064072.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
КУРИЦА
Прям даж не знаю что сказать :rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> *Хорошая погода*,
> *ulius*,
>  Заходите не стесняйтесь! Надеемся, что не в гости, а навсегда!


спасибо :) я думаю, что теперь вряд ли отсюда куда нить денусь  :Aga:

----------


## Хорошая погода

А здесь есть, например, такая тема, куда люди могут зайти и написать что они хотят (предположим у них юбилей намечается или свадьба или еще что, и нужны какие-нибудь новые идеи), и им помогут. Я просто здесь новенькая, но, если такого не было, то хотелось бы предложить создать. Многим наверное не очень удобно лазить по нескольким темам, или они хотят что то новенькое. А в эту тему они смогут зайти, и им предложат просто идеи какие-нить, стиль проведения, вкусы по возрастам. Ведь мы такие разные и всем нравится тоже разное :) А тут выбор будет. Тем более их еще проще развивать, если несколько людей сразу это обсуждают и дополняют :smile: 

Кто-нибудь чего-нибудь понял? :biggrin:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Хорошая погода*,
привет. Есть такая тема-амбуланс :biggrin: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129617

----------


## Хорошая погода

> *Хорошая погода*,
> привет. Есть такая тема-амбуланс :biggrin: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129617


Мы такие все разные, а мысли одинаковые :biggrin:

----------


## lara011

Здравствуй, ставший родным, такой живой форум. :flower:  Здравствуйте все креативные, позитивные, такие разные и от этого такие интересные жители :flower: ! Я всегда долго приглядываюсь, прежде чем раскрыться (это мой способ защиты:smile:). К вам долго приглядывалась, уже заочно многих знаю, вам можно доверять :Aga: . 
 Мама хотела назвать меня Анжелой, папа Таней, поэтому они назвали меня Лариса:rolleyes:. Уже 6 лет я живу в Германии, но люблю и  скучаю по России. Замужем. Мы с мужем очень хотели девочку-дочку, но после третьего сына решили больше не перечить судьбе:biggrin:. 
Себя считаю очень :Oj:  добрым и отзывчивым человеком (а еще, скромность забыла добавить:smile:)  У нас с сестрой небольшой творческий коллектив, она поет, я веду. Люблю что-нибудь придумывать и творить. Надеюсь, что у меня получится и Вам тоже, хоть чуточку отдать от себя. :flower:  Буду рада если хоть кому то стану полезной. :smile:

----------


## Анжелла

> Буду рада если хоть кому то стану полезной.


Лариса! А может приятно будет многим, что ты просто есть...:biggrin: Я не буду говорить вливайся в наш дружный коллектив, потому что ты уже в нем.  :Aga:

----------


## Кэтринкин

*Владленыч*,
 Ну тогда и я рада, что Вам приятность доставила!)))))))))
Если честно, то с этим кризисом у моего жениха нет пока работы (он моряк), а значит и нет свадьбы... :Tu: 
Да и у меня нет работы по мероприятиям......На 8е марта неожиданно отказались и все...Эта весна навевает пессимизм..может я не тем занялась...?....Ух...Извините за флуд.

----------


## KAlinchik

*lara011*,
 :Ok:

----------


## ulius

И еще немного о себе.  Новичок.  Но новичок здесь на форуме.   Праздниками занимаюсь более 15 лет.  С детства  на сцене. Родители творческие люди. Владею несколькими музыкальными инструментами.  На данный момент своя студия праздника. На форум  пришла, потому что устала вариться в собственном соку и для того, чтобы поделиться тем, что знаю и умею.  Спасибо всем, кто обратил внимание на мои робкие  попытки участвовать в общих разговорах.  :smile: :flower:

----------


## Kescha

*lara011*,
*ulius*,
 Ира-Праздник,
Хорошая погода,

*Всем девчонкам- огромный привет и добро пожаловать !

шлю сердечный,
дружбы бесконечный,
по воздуху летучий,
в огне негорючий,
математический точный,
химически чистый,
как уголь пламенный
    ПРИВЕТ !*

----------


## Sniky

Всем здрасте:) Звать меня Евген. Уже года 1,5 здесь зареген (хотя уже не совсем здесь- на msk-plus), заходил редко, и за все это время просмотрел не больше 5% постов, и соответственно с Вами всеми не общался... Так вот, здесь искал сначала минусовки. А зачем они нужны были? Пою я под них иногда:) И как раз в тот момент я готовился ко 2му туру, а потом уже и к 3-му - украинской фабрики звезд-2, год 2008...Правда в финальную часть не попал:) Все в том же 2008м закончил харьковский политехнический... И снова все в том же 2008м году я был свидетелем на свадьбе... После того, как именно на свадьбе я оказался звездой вечера (я как правило всегда душа компании и развлекаю друзей)- и на свадьбе именно впервые- я понял, что это мое- быть ведущим! Не знаю, причем здесь инженер и политехнический:) А вот буквально с января 2010 я решил полностью постигнуть клубную жизнь в качестве MC. Я живу по принципу- успеха можно добиться только в том виде деятельности, к которому лежит душа, который действительно нравится... Может я и поздно понял, что я жить без микрофона не могу- в 25 лет, но я думаю  лучше поздно, чем никогда!

----------


## oksi7771

Привет Всем-Всем-Всем!!! Всю женскую половину форума поздравляю 
с Днем 8 Марта!! Желаю вам огромного счастья, здоровья, удачи,
любви, красоты и радости.
Зовут меня Оксана. Живу в Казахстане. Закончила муз.школу и муз.училище и работала в детсаду музработником. Когда забрела на этот форум - оторваться не могла. Потому-что родное. сама я не веду никакие праздники - а вот дети мои - сын и дочь работают в кафе музыкантами. И так как сейчас многие экономят на ведущих - то музыкантам приходится осваивать и роли ведущих. А так как детям 
некогда сидеть на форуме - то это делаю я. Так и моя профессия немного близка 
и вот приходится помогать детям. Да мне и самой интересно. Конечно полностью праздники они не ведут - но игры, конкурсы и многие тосты мы конечно взяли с этого форума. Пока не знаю - смогу ли быть полезной чем-то форуму - но очень бы хотелось. просто - то, что для нас новое - вы уже давно это проводите. 
Ну а пока буду набираться опыта у вас и передавать его своим детям.
Всем Вам большое спасибо за все чем вы делитесь и помогаете другим, даже не знакомым.
Я даже стала потихоньку осваивать компьютер благодаря форуму и всем вам. вашим подсказкам.Спасибо!

----------


## Лиля Малышка

Всем привет!
 Надо и мне знакомиться.
Я-Лиля та самая, о которой Оптимистка говорит,- моя Лиля!:smile:
  Со многими уже успела познакомиться на встречах, так как была дважды в Питере и в Песчаном. И в Харькове и в Одессе тоже. С кем-то вновь встречусь в Москве.И многих успела полюбить
 Моего сына Филю тоже многие знают. А кто не знает- тот наслышан. :Aga: 
Живу сейчас и в Днепропетровске и в Москве и на вопрос - откуда я ,порой затрудняюсь ответить.
Как и прежде, работаю и аниматором на детских праздниках и ведущей на свадьбах( нравится делать и то, и другое...)
 С компьютером и с инетом еще окончательно не подружилась. Могу заходить только с чужого компа и с помощью друзей. Так что не ругайте меня, если буду пропадать надолго
Но обязательно вернусь.
Да, и всех милых девушек ,женщин с Днем 8 Марта. Не только сегодня- мы- Королевы!

----------


## optimistka17

> Я-Лиля та самая, о которой Оптимистка говорит,- моя Лиля!


Конечно моя, а разве не так?:smile:
 Тебе вообще крупно повезло. В коллектив вливаться не нужно... Ты сразу пришла на Форум как к себе домой. Кругом-родные,близкие ,друзья. И среди них, конечно, я

----------


## Таня Л

Привет! Ну раз пришла на этот сайт, разрешите представиться - до моего рождения мама с папой ждали мальчика и имя уже подобрали -Андрюша, ровно через 9 месяцев родилась я - Танюша. Подросла до 36 лет и стала Татьяной. Живу в Саратовской области, в небольшом городке, не думаю, что его название о чем-то вам скажет. По образованию - педагог и менеджер, по призванию - "шут гороховый":smile: 10 лет отработала в школе, 5 последних лет возглавляю ГДК, пишу сценарии, участвую в конкурсах, веду концерные программы и всевозможные банкеты и вечеринки. Ну, думаю, этим никого не удивишь, поэтому на этом особо останавливаться не буду. Воспитываю 17-летнего сына, хотя на данный момент "воспитываю" - вопрос риторический, кто ещё из нас кого воспитывает. Люблю жизнь, люблю общение верю в добрые сказки (реально на мир смотреть умею.) Как говорится: "Жизнь подобна коробку спичек, поэтому относиться к ней серьёзно - смешно, а несерьезно - опасно". Живу по принципу: "Если ты хочешь, чтобы жизнь улыбалась тебе - подари ей своё хорошее настроение!". Ну вот вроде бы и все, "БУМ ЗНАКОМЫ":smile:

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Ксати,прочитала про сообщество "отработавших в школе"... А ведь это мысль.  :Ok:  Да, спасибо всем за ваш позитив. Надеюсь, что мои наработки тоже пригодятся.

----------


## optimistka17

Татьяна, а я ведь душой и сердцем ощутила, что полку Оптимистов прибыло!!!!!!!!Ура!!!!!!!!

----------


## ulius

Решилась. :smile:   

Мой сайт : http://www.sun-angel.ru/index.php?page=sun

Личное  на "Одноклассниках"   в фотографиях и альбомах. 

http://wg183.odnoklassniki.ru/dk;jse...rMain&tkn=9689

Добро пожаловать   :flower:

----------


## Ильич

> Решилась.  
> 
> Мой сайт : http://www.sun-angel.ru/index.php?page=sun
> 
> Личное на "Одноклассниках" в фотографиях и альбомах. 
> 
> http://wg183.odnoklassniki.ru/dk;jse...rMain&tkn=9689
> 
> Добро пожаловать


Не  так не пойдет! Ты *здесь напиши*
От себя.....

----------


## ulius

> Не  так не пойдет! Ты *здесь напиши*
> От себя.....


Написала чуть раньше на стр. 257 в этой же теме.  Ссылки  - это уже  верх моей смелости и решительности ))    Спасибо всем за поддержку.  Спасибо Вам, Владимир, за  то, что перестала спорить сама с собой.  Осталось  только аватар сменить  и все... вся как на ладони )   :Oj: :smile:

----------


## vera76

и еще немножечко про нас:

http://vimeo.com/10086878

----------


## ПЕППИ

Наконец я здесь! Привет всем! Уже второй год общаюсь с форумчанами в реале, а зарегистрировалась только сейчас...:smile:

Зовут меня Ольга, праздниками занимаюсь 8й год с лёгкой подачи моей родной тёти... Для тех, кто её не знает, пусть это останется тайной.  :biggrin: За это время успела родить дочурку, закончить архитектурный факультет, поступить в аспирантуру... Начиналось всё с праздников у подруг - свадьбы, юбилеи родителей, потом втянулась. Сейчас нравятся детские праздники, наверное, потому что мамой стала.:rolleyes:  Очень нравятся встречи в реале - дают огромный толчок к росту и желание совершенствоваться. Поэтому в числе организаторов полтавской встречи всех приглашаю в мае в Полтаву! Буду рада с вами познакомиться!

----------


## oreira

:flower: Здравствуйте!
Меня зовут Наталья, мне 32года. Училась 4 года в музыкальной школе по классу фортепьяно. Занималась танцами. С детского сада учавствовала в разный театрализованных представлениях. Всвязи с тем, что мой отец военный, приходилось мног переезжать. Я родилась в Беларуссии потом переехали в Украину, Геманию, Урал, Дальний восток и теперь живем в Белгородской обл.
Закончила юридический факультет.
По воле судьбы я три месяца работаю художественным руководителем в сельском доме культуры. За что хвататься не знаю. В ДК я единственный работник. Первые недели по вечерам я сидела одна. Сейчас пол села собирается. 
Получается и с проведением мероприятий и кружков. 
Сейчас у меня усиленный режим 
23 марта - конкурс на лучшего худрука (в доборовольно принудительном порядке)
24 - "Новые имена"
27 - районный конкурс "Крепка семья - Крепка Россия" (на зональном уровне моя семья заняла первое место).
Про "лучшего худрука" сказали вчера, что делать не знаю:frown: может посоветуете?
Начальсво приказало заниматься и проведением свадеб. Я думаю, что с ВАМИ я со всеми поставленными задачами справлюсь. 
Не ожидала, что мне так повезет и я наткнусь на этот сайт.

P.S. До этого я не работала в этой сфере. Для меня все только начинается. Зараннее спасибо за полезные советы. :flower:

----------


## Мария Молодцова

Всем приятных событий!!! Я, как и многие из вас- и швец, и жнец, и на трубе игрец. А вообще- режиссер, сценарист, ведущая, организатор (менеджер праздничных программ). Работаю во всем этом уже четверть века (боже, как много!). Где только ни училась!!! В основном, это Самара и Москва. Но наилучшей своей школой считаю опыт и одного из лучших педагогов, на мой взгляд - Александра Ароновича Рубба ( Академия переподготовки работников культуры и искусства) к сожалению уже ушедшего из нашей жизни. После учебы мы продолжали общение, а я вместе с этим - учебу  у него. Проведу мероприятие - еду к нему - читаем сценарий, обсуждаем, что и как получилось, а что задуманное не пошло и почему. 
Ну это об учебе. 
В итоге- член международной ассициации постановщиков массовых театрализованных представлений и праздников, Победитель 2-го Всерссийкого конкурса "Его Величества Тамада".
А вообще, работала 15 лет в бюджетной сфере - отдел культуры директор РДК по-совместительству режиссер, сценарист и ведущая районных праздников. Из-за низкой зарплаты ушла в крупный дворец культуры, где на самом верху- частник. Потом работала у другого частника и третьего. Пока не поняла, что пора самой на себя работать - долго не позволяло советское воспитание. Теперь мы с мужем - предприниматели в области искусства, вот уже 5 лет. Занимаемся всем- сольные концерты моего супруга (я режиссирую, веду), режиссирую крупные городские, районные праздники, организуем и проводим под ключ выездные регистрации брака, ну и, конечно, свадьбы, юбилеи, корпоративы и пр. А еще провожу семинары и мастер-классы, когда пригласят, по всем вышеуказанным вопросам и проблемам. Последние- мастер-классы в Москве и Твери по Новому году в ноябре 2009.
С удовольствием общаюсь на этом форуме, дарю свои материалы и получаю колоссальное удовольствие от вас, дорогие форумчане - это огромный заряд энергии, который  в нашем возрасте необходим, как впрочем и в любом другом.

----------


## mirbo

Здравствуйте, форумчане!
Меня зовут ИРИНА, мне 28 лет, на сегодня я - мама, по профессии - дизайнер и по совместительству - аниматор на детских денриках.
За плечами опыт работы в школе педагогом организатором и культмассовиком в оздоровительном лагере, и, конечно же, разного рода самодеятельность в школьные и студенческие годы.
Детскими праздниками занималась активно в период работы в школе (выпускные, звонки, новый год и пр.) и частным образом (немного работала в паре с подругой)...потом долгожданная учёба в ВУЗе и дело заглохло. Буквально месяц назад предложили проводить детские дни рождения в кафе, вот и закрутилось: активный поиск в сети привёл меня СЮДА!!!
Огромное спасибо всем, кто общается, помогает, творит!
Сегодня для меня праздники - глоток воздуха, эмоции, волнения и ...безграничные возможности для реализации способностей. Многое из изложенного на страницах форума вспомнилось, а есть и несомненно оригинальные идеи, сразу же рождаются и свои.
На сегодня работала в образах КЛОУНА, ИНДЕЙЦА, ПИРАТА и ФЕИ. Данная деятельность интересует меня не только как аниматора, но и как дизайнера (создание образа, костюма). Мечтаю о творческой мастерской, где смогу предложить свои работы тем, кому хочется быть оригинальными, стильными, особенными. Знаю, что сейчас и костюмы в продаже и прокате есть, и реквизит, но ведь творческим людям всегда мало, вот и рождаются новые интересные неповторимые идеи!
Здесь я нашла единомышленников - ВСЕХ ВАС!
Буду рада общению и сотрудничеству! Спасибо всем!

----------


## Курица

> Буду рада общению и сотрудничеству!


*mirbo*,
 Ирин, для того, чтоб было проще ориентироваться на Форуме, обязательно прочти вот *эту темку*:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028
она называется  А КАК? Часто задаваемые вопросы на форуме и собрана в основном из вопросов новичков и ответов на них!
Удачи тебе!  :flower: 
тебе тут понравится-уверена- потому что ты пишешь:




> для меня праздники - глоток воздуха, эмоции, волнения и ...безграничные возможности для реализации способностей. Многое из изложенного на страницах форума вспомнилось, а есть и несомненно оригинальные идеи, сразу же рождаются и свои.

----------


## mirbo

> Удачи тебе!


Спасибо!

----------


## oksanagdo

Всем привет. Меня зовут Оксана, мне 28 лет. Работаю худруком в Центре культуры и досуга в маленьком поселке. По совместительству заканчиваю колледж культуры, буду педегогом организатором по работе с детьми и подростками, организатор массовых мероприятий. В июне защищаю диплом (кто б его еще написал))))). В культуру попала случайно, думала времено, но нет ничего более постоянного, чем временное. Зацепило, даже очень. Буду рада со всеми пообщаться, набраться опыта.

----------


## Лонда

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Мария. Я вообще по образованию инженер электроэнергетик. А началось все с того, что занялась фотографиями, делала для сынишки альбом. Подруга позвала в школу фотографировать. Школьные праздники закружили голову, начала помогать с сценариями. Отпраздновали проводы свекрови на пенсию, а потом заказы понеслись.

----------


## Сильва

Всем новичкам - пламенный форумский прЮвет!   Осваивайтесь, общайтесь, растите. И пусть

----------


## ПЕППИ

После такой оптимистической ноты, не только оставшись читать, смотреть и рыскать хочется, но и расти и развиваться, учится и уметь применять все то что касается проведения любого направления праздника! :Vah:

----------


## PremiumNN

Всем  большой привет из Нижнего Новгорода!
Мой ник: ArtistNN                                                                                            
Меня зовут Валерий! Мне 24 пока Холост..  :rolleyes:     
Просто супер, что есть место во всемирной паутине, где можно встретить настоящих творцов событий! Обменяться опытом и поучиться у профессионалов! 
А таких на этом форуме Оч много!)) :Ok: 
Организация и проведение  мероприятий, это моя основная и любимая работа!
В этой сфере я где-то около шести лет.
В 2009 году закончил учебу в университете по факультету журналистика и массовые коммуникации. Правда, особо не учился, диплом получил, можно сказать на банкете по случаю дня рождения  директора университета. 
Как говорит моя преподавательница по PR: «Важно иметь общественную значимость…» вот я ее и имел… или она меня..:wink:
Основным направлением в моей работе является проведение свадебных торжеств. 
Но есть еще одно любимое направление- это вечеринки в ночных клубах и букинг артистов. 
С 2004 занимаю должность арт. директора одного ночного клуба.
Ночью все вечеринки которые провожу я проходят можно сказать на грани… т.к люблю откровенные конкурсы шутки ниже пояса, но главное, что не я один. 
Зрителям это нравится, и я чувствую, как они заряжают меня энергией, а я дарю им хорошее настроение.
Но, что касается дневных программ свадеб корпоративов тут я всегда слежу за тем, чтобы все было достойно!)
 Все-таки, если хочешь выйти на  премиум уровень -нужно ему соответствовать. :cool:

----------


## Мария Молодцова

Не смогла добавить в свою статейку... многие коллеги знают меня по фамилии Силиваткина. С 1999 года я вновь ношу свою девичью фамилию - Молодцова. Но если вам попадутся сценарии, подписанные автором Силиваткиной - это тоже я.

----------


## Maestros

Наверное пришла пора и мне рассказать о себе. Зовут меня Сергей. В настоящей момент специальность у меня автомеханик, а всегда была по-душе - музыкант. Сколько себя помню, играю и пою. Сначала это были ВИА, потом группы, на сегодняшний момент - синтезаторы, комп и гитара. Редко бывает свободное время, но все оно для творчества. А ещё работа на свадьбах и юбилеях. До чего она мне надоела - но ведь это как допинг, без этого уже не могу, не получится! Жена хореограф и немного тамадит тоже, поэтому выбраться из этого бизнеса мне не светит. Сейчас у меня наступил новый этап в жизни, хочу суммирывать все свои наработки и выложить для людей через интернет. Поэтому я на этом форуме, сижу тут давно и понял - для меня он самый приемлемый из множества слегка похожих, так как подобного этому - нет!

----------


## Анжелла

Сергей! Проходи! :flower:  У нас мужчин очень любят( жаль, что Юра был исключением).
Располагайся и делись тем, что тебе не жалко! :Pivo:

----------


## юрик71

*Анжелла*,
за что????????

----------


## Анжелла

> за что????????


Юра, я не про тебя...слава Богу. :Aga: 
Я не могу забыть Ярославля.:cool:

----------


## MAGISTRA

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Очень рада тому,что чудом забрела на форум и он меня покорил! Меня зовут Марина. 35 лет. Творчеством занимаюсь с "младых ногтей".Родилась в Ивано-Франковске(Западная Украина).Закончила училище Ставропольское училище культуры и Краснодарский университет культуры. Режиссер,ведущая,итд. С детства мечтала быть заведующей ЗАГСом (наверно ориентиром была мама - тамада,режиссер и зав.загсом - в красивом платье.с папкой и слова:"Под сенью Российского флага родилася ваша семья"- просто мечта!!) И вот с 17 лет я в  бизнесе по имени"культура".  Режиссер Дворца культуры в г. Ставрополь. Самая крупная сцена в крае. Получаешь удовольствие от "масштаба" постановок. Да,гигантизмом я страдаю. За это время поняла свои предпочтения - Дни городов,спартакиады итд. Где можно в массовке развернуться да и формат заработка другой. Очень люблю фестивали.Вот где моя страсть! Работала арт-директором международного фестиваля в г.Сочи. И конечно свадьбы и юбилеи. 
Буду рада общению, новым знакомствам. Давно не была на встречах единомышленников. Все только начинается!!
_____ sttrazz@ya.ru

----------


## Батарейкин

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Александр 
Я из Беларуси
У себя в провинциальном городе я считаюсь одним из лучших ведущих праздников, но когда зашел к Вам на форум - понял, что мне еще учиться и учиться. 2 года назад зарегистрировал аккаунт - и очень редко им пользовался. А сейчас хочу с Вами пообщаться, поднабраться у Вас опыта - ведь вы все люди c ОГРОМНЫМ опытом!! 
Принимайте в совю семью форумчан!! И извините, если начал своё общение не с приветствия. Мне очень приятно находиться в Вашем окружении, творцы праздника!!! 
С уважением, Сашка Батарейкин)))

----------


## Анжелла

> Здравствуйте, меня зовут Александр


Вот как приятно смотреть, как люди меняются на глазах. :Aga: 
НЕ здрасте, не до свиданье, а сразу, дайте водицы напиться, а то так кушать хочется, что прямо переночевать негде. :biggrin:
Ну Александр, теперь держись. Спустят на тебя сейчас всех собак в мире.:cool:

----------


## sВЕТОЧКА

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги! Разрешите представиться,меня зовут Светлана. Благодарю всех за ваш огромный опыт, за щедрость и за возможность приобщиться к огромному источнику знаний, умения, юмора и фантазии. Искренне благодарю от всей души. Стараюсь постичь и ваш опыт, переосмыслить свои наработки и выйти на новый уровень работы. Особенно интересно узнавать новые тенденции и стараться их внедрять в своей манере, в своих обстоятельствах. Я организатор мероприятий. Имею высшее музыкальное образование. Пою, провожу праздники, торжества. Приобщила к своей работе и мужа и вот несколько лет мы семейная комада, скоро присоединится и сынуля (надеюсь). Я так же Надеюсь на вашу поддержку и постараюсь быть полезной вашей большой и дружной компании. Благодарю за внимание и удачи всем. :Ok:

----------


## Чарли

Привет всем коллегам из солнечного города Бишкек (Кыргызстан). Меня зовут Дмитрий. Зарегистрирован на форуме уже давненько, но о себе написать всё как то руки не доходили. 
С 2000го года занимаюсь проведением торжеств. Пришёл в эту сферу из диджейства, когда занимался проведением дискотек. После работал ведущим на радио. Однажды решил себя попробовать в поприще проведения праздников и с тех пор закрутилось и завертелось. Теперь это моя профессия. Живу в многонациональном государстве и поэтому необходимо знать традиции разных народов. 
К сожалению на форуме бываю не так часто как хотелось бы, но очень приятно общение с коллегами.  :Ok:

----------


## Анжелла

Светлана!  :flower:  Дмитрий!  :Pivo: 
Добро пожаловать! У нас тут не кусаются.

----------


## Катрин

Приветствую всех, друзья-коллеги! На самом деле меня зовут просто Катя.
Родилась я в Нижнем Новгороде. Мамочка - культработник со стажем - я, можно сказать тоже. (Если у кого-то из вас были родители культработниками - тот меня поймёт) Всё детство на сцене. :Ok: 

Закончила училище культуры - постановщик. Работала у мамы в клубе - ёлки-палки, детские праздники и т.д. и т.п. Потом металась в поисках себя - театральные студии, телевидение, музыка (играла и пела в одной довольно известной среди сегодняшней молодёжи группе).

Но угораздило выйти замуж за военного врача - и вот я здесь, в гарнизоне, в Подмосковье. Правда в продвинутом, не жалуюсь. естественно попала в Дом культуры. Вот и вспомнились былые навыки. И прибавился новый опыт.
Здесь же и прошла моя первая свадьба - очень боялась, неуверенная была - жуть! Но прошло отлично и началось! Шесть лет как веду всё подряд - свадьбы, юбилеи различные, корпоративы, новогодние огоньки.  При этом работаю завклубом, включая все сюда входящие понятия. И чтец, и певец, и на дуде игрец! (Слегка переделала) Иногда бывает бегу проводить мероприятие прямо из-за светового пульта, за которым иногда сижу на концертах - а что, микрофон под мышку, Сумку с реквизитом и погнали!
Теперь мой девиз - взял в руки микрофон - ты уже на работе! 
Желаю всем удачи и Очень приятно с вами познакомиться! :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Озорная

*svetlana77-77*, Светлана,

*Чарли*, Дмитрий,

[IMG]http://*********org/398572m.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*Катрин*, Катя,

[IMG]http://*********org/439535m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Марина Голик*,
 многим пригодится твой опыт, потому что бывают заказы на городских площадках, в торговых центрах. Располагайся, осваивайся! И не стесняйся! :wink:

----------


## Чарли

> *svetlana77-77*, Светлана,
> 
> *Чарли*, Дмитрий,
> 
> [IMG]http://*********org/398572m.gif[/IMG]
> 
> *Добавлено через 4 минуты*
> *Катрин*, Катя,
> 
> [IMG]http://*********org/439535m.gif[/IMG]



Приветствую!!! Очень приятно.

----------


## жанна-кирилл

Доброго времени суток всем! Когда-то, когда форум был общим с музыкальным, я, кажеться, отмечалась в такой теме. А вот в таком формате до сих пор нет. Поэтому хочу исправить ситуацию
Здравствуйте! Мы - музыканты из Одессы Жанна и Кирилл. Кроме того, я, Жанна, ещё и пробую себя в качестве ведущей праздников. Пробую уже второй год, но нерегулярно. Со многими с удовольствием познакомилась во время Форумской встречи в мае 2009 в Одессе. 
Для всех Форумчан постараюсь оказать посильную помощь в музыкальных вопросах. Спрашивайте, не стестняйтесь!
Мой skype = jannabest

----------


## Натуля

Здравствуйте ВСЕ! Разрешите представиться… Меня зовут Наталья. Я из Москвы. В своем первом сообщении в теме для новичков, я немного о себе написала. Теперь напишу в правильной темке «Кто мы».
Мне 33 года, замужем, две дочки. Моя основная работа с творчеством совсем не связана. Проведение банкетов, свадеб и т.д. – это наше любимое хобби. Работаем вдвоем с мужем… я веду и пою, он поет и помогает мне во всем. Началось все с одной единственной свадьбы подруги, которая попросила оформить её мероприятие музыкально. Мне захотелось сделать ей сюрприз. Не просто включать музыку и петь, а ещё и провести. У знакомой тамады взяла сценарий и стала готовиться. Правда, сценарий был в стихах… но выбирать тогда мне было не из чего. Провели, всем понравилось. Через год позвонил её брат и тоже попросил провести его свадьбу… Ну, а дальше сами понимаете друзья, друзья друзей, родственники и т.д. Денег за работу мы не брали… да и не думала я тогда о деньгах. Дайте мне лишь с народом пообщаться и песни попеть. Я испытываю такой душевный подъем и такую радость от этих мероприятий… 
Сейчас иногда я даю объявления в свет …. Но в основном работаем по голубиной почте. Этот форум я нашла больше года тому назад. Он мне очень помог в освоении профессии ведущей. Хочется выразить ОГРОМНУЮ БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ ВСЕМ, кто так бескорыстно, и с таким воодушевлением выкладывал здесь свои наработки. К моему великому сожалению, встречались нам люди, которые продают свои идеи, сценарии и даже минусовки известных исполнителей.

----------


## Анюта Влади

Здравствуйте!!!Примите от меня светлый душевный привет! :flower: 
Меня зовут Анна,можно просто Анюта - так душевнее и роднее:smile:.Я из города Выкса Нижегородской области. Мне 22 года,не замужем.
Ещё с детского сада я была непоседой- рассказывала деткам сказки, выступала на новогодних праздниках (наверное, в роли снежинки:biggrin:). Затем в школе придумывала развлекательные программы для классных утренников, участвовала во всех мероприятиях, была в образах и Бабы-яги, и кота, и Петрушки...В старших классах проводила праздники для малышей, ну и ,конечно же, свой выпускной бал после одиннадцатого класса. В семнадцать лет пошла работать в местный "Дом творчества", придумывали, организовывали,проводили дискотеки, детские праздники, новогодние "Голубые огоньки".В восемнадцать лет провела свою Первую свадьбу, первые юбилеи бесплатно - масса положительных эмоций, конечно же, были и слёзы, во общем, воспоминания на всю жизнь! А потом я влюбилась, начала учиться, пошла работать... и оставила свою мечту :Tu: 
Около года назад я начала всю свою жизнь сначала.Чудесным образом в моей жизни появился человек (ди-джей), который предложил работать вместе...И снова, мои первые свадьбы, юбилеи, корпоративы... 
А на новогодние праздники я работаю снегурочкой для детей.Это ни с чем не соизмеримое счастье- дарить сказку детям, видеть их искренние улыбки, ощущать их душевное тепло! Благодаря чему я поняла:это не Мы дарим детям чудо!Это ОНИ дарят нам сказку, какое-то другое, искреннее видение всего мира, всей жизни!!!
Я не профессионал и количество проведённых мною свадеб можно сосчитать по пальцам. Но, пожалуйста, примите меня в свою большую дружную семью, разрешите погреться у вашего творческого огонька!!! :Oj:  Я очень дорожу вашим душевно-созвучным общением!!!

----------


## кэтт

Всем добрый день! А мы с подругой стали работать дуэтом. Сами ведём, поём, пишем сценарии, фонограммы, работаем с аппаратурой, короче всё вдвоём. Начали год назад, жизнь заставила. А теперь поняли, что это наше призвание - людей развлекать. Пока всё получается, но приходится много работать при подготовке, чтоб отличаться от мужичков с гармошкой. Однако трудно пробиваться на рынок развлекательных услуг, т. к. новеньких опасаются. Но я бы тоже побоялась. Конечно, вопрос времени. Постепенно выложу минусовки авторские и разные другие мелочи. Было бы в сутках побольше 24 часов и спать не хотелось!:smile:

----------


## Озорная

*Губанова Наталья*,
*Анюта Влади*,
*кэтт*,

[IMG]http://*********ru/1089386.gif[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

> Проведение банкетов, свадеб и т.д. – это наше любимое хобби.


Знаешь, Наташа, а у нас ведь много общего. Для тебя свадьбы-*любимое хобби*, а для меня ( да и для большинства тех, кто здесь,на Форуме, свадьбы-это *любимая работа*


> Но, пожалуйста, примите меня в свою большую дружную семью, разрешите погреться у вашего творческого огонька!!! Я очень дорожу вашим душевно-созвучным общением!!!


А уж как мы дорожим душевным общением...А по твоему посту видно, что ты -добрый, душевный человек, вобщем, *наш человек*!


> Сами ведём, поём, пишем сценарии, фонограммы, работаем с аппаратурой,


Это у себя - вдвоем, а здесь мы все делаем знаешь как? Всем миром. Иногда чья-то идея, обрамленная иными комментариями,ходами выдает просто шедевры
 Так что девочки, *вы попали по нужному адресу*.
Мы нужны вам , а вы нужны нам...
 Оставайтесь всерьез и надолго. :Ok:

----------


## Натуля

> Знаешь, Наташа, а у нас ведь много общего. Для тебя свадьбы-любимое хобби, а для меня ( да и для большинства тех, кто здесь,на Форуме, свадьбы-это любимая работа


Вы знаете, я даже Вам-профессионалам немного завидую... Ваша постоянная работа - это дарить людям праздник. Это ведь так здорово, делать людей счастливыми. Хотя знаю как это сложно... Готовясь к мероприятиям я ночами спать не могу, весь сценарий в голове прокручиваю, и повторяю свои речи. Но, когда потом ко мне люди подходят и благодарят, иногда даже слезы на глаза наворачиваются... так приятно.
И Вы знаете, я считаю, что я очень счастливый человек... У меня есть основная работа, которую я тоже очень люблю и работаю своими мозгами... И любимое хобби, а здесь я тружусь душой и сердцем. И если бывают грустные и скучные полосы в моей жизни, я знаю лекарство, которое меня точно вылечит - *нужно провести свадьбу*.

----------


## optimistka17

> Это ведь так здорово, делать людей счастливыми. Хотя знаю как это сложно..


Пять баллов!!!!!!

----------


## rusak40

Доброго всем дня. Я Светлана, живу вот уже 14 лет в Германии, а в России проживала в Азовском немецком районе и работала в отделе культуры, по первому образованию хореограф  и второе образование мененджер-экономист социально-культурной сферы, а работала в должности методиста по народному творчеству, в Германии , конечно дипломы не признали в Германии,но для души я все- таки занятие нашла , проводила различные тематические вечера для русско-язычного населения , а вот 2 года назад организовала русский детский клуб , где мы учимся танцевать петь и читать стихи по-русски, сначало 20 детей , а теперь уже 42 ребенка- дети полюбили и русские фолклорные танцы и песни . многие из них вообще не говорили по-русски. а теперь с удовольствием читают стихи, посвящая их мамам и папам к праздникам 8 марта и 23 февраля , я очень многим обязана вашему форуму- здесь я могла найти ответы на все вопросы и помощь и поддержку , спасибо Вам , если я чем-то могу помочь - я всегда готова, охотно откликнусь , примите меня в вашу дружную семью. С уважением Светлана Штеле

----------


## Лара-Светлая

Здравствуйте многоуважаемые, дорогие и любимые коллеги! Пишу так, потому что здорово находиться здесь! Познакомимся поближе  :Oj: ! Мне 30 с маленьким хвостиком. Ведение торжеств - моя основная, единственная и горячо любимая работа (веду свадьбы, детские праздники, юбилеи, корпоративы). Ишшо с детского сада началась творческая жизнь (ну не могу не упомянуть), потом в школе был театр и всякие разные праздники. Учеба давалась мне легко, поэтому решить, какую профессию выбрать было непросто - попробуй понять кем хочется быть, когда еще не работаешь! Потом искала "свою" работу - хотелось чтобы было интересно. Бывало поработаю где-нить, не понравилось что-то - заявление об увольнении и досвидос. Одна очень хорошая знакомая как-то сказала - попробуй вести торжества - у тебя получится. И вот 7 лет я - Ведущая. Я счастлива - занимаюсь любимым делом, а за него ещё и деньги платят! С самого начала вырабатываю свой стиль ведения. Спасибо Великому интернету - помогает, но все готовые сценарии всегда переделываю, а проще сказать - по кусочку там-сям, что-то развить, на основе чего-то придумать своё. Стараюсь почувствовать людей и предложить им то, что подойдет именно им.
Теперь хочу сказать спасибо.
СПАСИБО создательнице этого форума - Вы вдохновляете! Когда хочешь самосовершенствоваться, как здорово, что есть такая поддержка! 
СПАСИБО вам, девчёнки и мальчишки - форумчане, за то что вы есть! 
Многие из нас годами нарабатывают фишечки, изюмчик и выглянуть из норки непросто. А возможность поделиться, обменяться опытом - это очень ценно для творческих людей. И я не боюсь "геологов", потому что искреннее отношение к людям, да и опыт, не подделаешь, не украдешь. Всё нужно ещё уметь подать, обыграть. Мы - единственные - каждый из нас, для кого праздник людей - личный праздник.
Так выпьем же за жемчужины, которые собрались на этом форуме! :biggrin:
Как удивительно и приятно знать, что думаем в одном направлении, по многим вопросам я думаю также! За стендап, например, спасибки!
В конце концов все это - для наших дорогих клиентов!
За сим - сердце отдаю детям, а частичку своей души - вам, друзья!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
P. S. ХОЧУ НА ТАМАДЕЮ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Курица

*Zarina*,



> Мне 30 с маленьким хвостиком


Ой, да мы вроде встречались! Это не ты?:wink:
[IMG]http://*********org/441171.jpg[/IMG]

Добро пожаловать! :Aga:

----------


## Лара-Светлая

Та неееееееееее. Я гораздо красивше.  
P.S. Неправильно написанные слова - для колорита речи.

----------


## Курица

> P.S. Неправильно написанные слова - для колорита речи.


Понимаю... :Aga: вставленное фото- для улыбки с утра...Заряжайся позитивом,если хочешь быть здоров!
Привет Украине от солнечного Скобаристана! (зашифрованность региона -для работы мысли:wink: :Aga:

----------


## Лара-Светлая

А может ну его - это деление - Украина, Россия. Происки это, нехороших политиков. Мы (ну многие) - дети СССРа. Я вообще себя гражданкой Земли считаю. И все вокруг колхозное, и всё вокруг - моё.  :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Ой,  :Oj: , доброе утро!

----------


## ZAVCLUB

здравствуйте меня зовут Валентина. с детства пою .танцую.В начале музыкалка .потом паралельно народные танцы соответственно культ.массовая работа. потом институт культуры 1 свадьбу провела потому .что очень нужны были деньги подруга предложила "Хочешь заработать 50 грн (тогда еще деньги) хоть и не большие  .Я на 3 курсе ребенку 1 год Вот и согласилась .а потом сарафанное радио .то одни позвонили .то другие .то свидетели с той свадь бы  потом у их мамы юбилей .Так и поехало Я очень люблю то чем занимаюсь.хотя и имею основное место работы работаю зав клубом .но деньги зарабатываю проведением праздников сами знаете зарплаты наши (сильно не разгуляешся) а доча уже в 8 классе потребности выросли и если бы не любимое дело  сидели бы мы на голодном пайке 
за каждый праздник праздник болею как за свой .думаю .мучаюсь (пойдет не пойдет) даже после праздника переживаю .если .что-то прошло не так .как я хотела(даже если клиентам понравилось) вот такая мини биография извините если .что то не так написала

----------


## мама Чели

Привет, Валентина! Присаживайся к экрану и чувствуй себя как дома!

----------


## skalalaska

Всем привет, меня зовут Виктория, мне 27 лет, живу ФРГ-Бавария-в Bayreuth, я визажист, стилист, парикмахер. Занимаюсь маркейтенгом, учусь, люблю спорт, пою интересуюсь музыкой, фотошоп, рисование. Замужем(так что не знакомлюсь), 2детей. Люблю животных, путешествия. Интересуюсь культурой. Мой девуз: КРАСОТА-ЗДОРОВЬЕ! Сейчас готовлюсь к свадьбе моей подруги. Спасибо форуму за помощь.

----------


## optimistka17

> я визажист, стилист, парикмахер


Вот и занимайся дальше тем, что умеешь.
 Просто некрасивое поведение.
 За 30 минут наставить кучу бессмысленных сообщений и прорваться таким образом в закрытые свадебные темы...
 такие люди для меня ставятся в игнор.

----------


## Planka

Доброе время всем! Здраствуйте, девочки и.. мальчики (ау!!!)! Меня зовут Светлана или просто Светик, живу, работаю, люблю и ненавижу, потом снова люблю! Ваш, нет, НАШ сайт задает сил, энергии, оптимизма, наконец, радость, что есть еще люди в русских (необязательно) селеньях!, есть, блин, порох в пороховницах, и, вообще, ЕСТЬ у людей МЫ ("скромно?)))") Пройдя по сайту можно сказать: "Нет, вовсе не скромно, НЕДОСТАТОЧНО и МАЛОВАТО будет про тех, кто пусть не печет хлеба, но зрелища делает качественно и с душой!" Ничего, что так много знаков препинания?))) Эмоции, блин-блинский... :Ha:

----------


## Planka

М-да, "блинов" многовато...:rolleyes:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Planka*,
 Привет!
это хорошо , когда эмоций много!
располагайся! :flower: у нас тут здорово!:wink: :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> За 30 минут наставить кучу бессмысленных сообщений и прорваться таким образом в закрытые свадебные темы...


Люд, а с каких пор лимит уменьшили до 30 сообщений? раньше ж вроде до 50 было....

----------


## Planka

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Светлана, проходи, располагайся.  :flower: Мы с тобой соседи. А откуда ты конкретно и ты тамада? Если не можешь написать тут, то можешь ответить с личку![/QUOTE]  Я из Глазова, Удмуртия. работаю в "Центре народного творчества и культурной деятельности" зам. директора по творчеству. тамадой работаю и по работе и в "подработке"))А в Набережных живут родственники мужа, сама ни разу не была, но муж и дочь в восторге от Вашего города! летом сама нагряну))

----------


## Анжелла

> летом сама нагряну))


На Дружескую встречу?

----------


## Planka

Конечно, на дружескую!!!))) Правда, в сроки Ваши "не влажу", отпуск - в июле... До лета - еще скакать и скакать в нашей "Стране вечно зеленых помидоров", думаю, пообщаемся, понравимся (?))) и встретимся на "Эльбе", гостеприимной татарской земле... Эх, сладкого захотелось, щас бы чак-чак на кухню мою готовый)))

----------


## optimistka17

> Меня зовут Светлана или просто Светик


Мне Светик больше нравится. Светлана как-то уж очень официально...
 Вот сразу сердцем чуствую,что ты приживешься.Будем дружить...


> Люд, а с каких пор лимит уменьшили до 30 сообщений? раньше ж вроде до 50 было....


Алина! Я от своей Лили знаю, что правила теперь такие .*30 сообщений и 30 дней пребывания на Форуме и тебе открыты все страницы.*Лиля  терпеливо ждала, пока 30 дней истекут. По идее , сегодня эти 30 дней у нее завершились тремя сотнями благодарностей за написанное, а не за ерунду, как у Скалолазки
:smile:

----------


## skalalaska

Здраствуйте прочитала ваши сообщение, у меня есть хороший матерьял для свадьбы, мне нужно только конкурсы с жинихом и с невестой, а так почти всё у меня есть в сценарии. Мне посоветовали сначало в беседку обратится к Курице в инкубатор новичков и всем отвечать спасибо. Я здесь пока ещё никого не знаю, читаю сообщения присматриваюсь кто есть кто, вот и посчитали мои сообщения как кучу бессмысленных  Я написала от чистого сердца в темах спасибо, за понравившие темы проголосовала отлично, я никого не знаю, со мною никто не переписывается. Я даже не знаю что мне писать, разве поблагодарить людей за предоставленый матерьял это безсмысслено ???? Получается нeльзя ничего писать, а когда будет можно я с июня прошлого года здесь правда редко захожу, я работаю времени нету, скоро свадьба зашла можшт что найду особеное, что-то новое, необычное, хоть 1-2 конкурса, а оказывается самыое что нужное закрыто, я тут все открытые темы просматриваю, так и не нашла что надо, но нашла что-то другое пусть не к свадьбе. И здесь нашла матерьял спасибо что не све темы закрыты. Если у кого-то есть весёлые-интересные комкурсы чтоб жиних с невестой участвовали поделитесь пожалусто Заранее спасибо.

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
[QUOTE]


> Вот и занимайся дальше тем, что умеешь.
> Вот и занимайся дальше тем, что умеешь.
> Просто некрасивое поведение.
> За 30 минут наставить кучу бессмысленных сообщений и прорваться таким образом в закрытые свадебные темы...
> такие люди для меня ставятся в игнор.


Да мне расказывали что здесь новичков не любят, почему такое отношение не понимаю, дорогая optimistka17, что же вы не дочитали я ещё занимаюсь фото и пою. Мне не хочется нико-го обидеть, я вас совсем не знаю, но и вы меня не знаете, так как же вы себя ведёте ваше поведение ещё более некрасивое.

----------


## skomorox

*optimistka17*,



> такие люди для меня ставятся в игнор.


Люда и Анжеллка, что вы сразу же про игнор? Прямо, как в детском саду со своим игнором! Какие-то  ультимативные заявления. 
Я ещё ни разу не пользовалась этой функцией, даже не знаю, как она устроена. Те, кто мне не нравится на форуме, я просто пропускаю мимо их посты, не вступаю с ними в дискуссии (если не выведут специально, но такого ещё не было).

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я даже не знаю что мне писать, разве поблагодарить людей за предоставленый матерьял это безсмысслено ???


Нет, не бессмысленно, но копировать одно предложение благодарности в 20-ти темах- до этого у нас еще никто не догадывался. :biggrin:



> Да мне расказывали что здесь новичков не любят,


У нас не любят НЕ новичков, а копателей. Тех, кто приходит только для того, чтобы получить важную для себя информацию и все. А мы стремимся к общению, ведь вы пришли на форум, а не на сайт. Верно? Я очень надеюсь, что вы увидите разницу. Не все измеряется конкурсами, куда важнее- отношения между форумчанами. Почитайте темы встреч и вы МНОГОЕ поймете.  :Aga:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> у меня есть хороший матерьял для свадьбы, мне нужно только конкурсы с жинихом и с невестой, а так почти всё у меня есть в сценарии


вы думаете люди тут для этого? У нас уже давно все есть, и не в одном экземпляре))))) но мы же тут




> я никого не знаю, со мною никто не переписывается. Я даже не знаю что мне писать, разве поблагодарить людей за предоставленый матерьял это безсмысслено


а вы пробовали общаться, или думаете кто-то будет переписываться с вами просто так? Выложите свой материал на обозрение, на обсуждение, и поверьте мне, он в процессе обрастет такими бриллиантами... 




> Получается нeльзя ничего писать, а когда будет можно я с июня прошлого года здесь правда редко захожу, я работаю времени нету, скоро свадьба зашла можшт что найду особеное, что-то новое, необычное, хоть 1-2 конкурса, а оказывается самыое что нужное закрыто, я тут все открытые темы просматриваю, так и не нашла что надо, но нашла что-то другое пусть не к свадьбе.


Вы не поверите, Вика, мы все работаем, и так или иначе находим время для общения, попробуйте влиться в этот "коллектив", не 1 раз в пол года, когда что-то нужно, а переодически, делясь впечатлениями, отчетами, и просто хорошим настроением..




> матерьял для свадьбы,


Вик, ну не могу промолчать, да простят меня форумчане, "материал" пишется через букву и. (может вы не в России живете, тогда простительно, но столько много ошибок режут глаза)

----------


## Mazaykina

> (может вы не в России живете, тогда простительно, но столько много ошибок режут глаза)





> Всем привет, меня зовут Виктория, мне 27 лет, живу ФРГ-Бавария-в Bayreuth


Инночка, все хорошо написала, но замечание я все-таки сделаю. Странно, что ошибки ты увидела, а адрес - нет.
Девочки, я обращаюсь ко всем. Да, у нас форум русскоговорящий, но пользователи приходят из разных стран и то, что у некоторых есть граматические ошибки- на это могут быть разные причины, одна из которых- долгое проживание за границей. Прежде чем делать замечание - внимательно прочтите о человеке. ОК?

----------


## skomorox

> у некоторых есть граматические ошибки- на это могут быть разные причины, одна из которых- долгое проживание за границей.


Правильно, Марина пишет!
Я тоже уважаю наш молодняк, живущий заграницей, который вырос в Германии, но не разучился говорить, читать и писать по-русски! Пусть с ошибками, плевать, зато они не забывают родной язык!!! И за это их нужно похвалить, т.к. потерять язык, особенно, если ты заканчивал обучение уже не в России - легко!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Прежде чем делать замечание - внимательно прочтите о человеке. ОК?


Марин, прежде чем это написать, я поискала в профиле все, что могла, но так ничего и не нашла. Я часто читаю тему "Кто мы", но некоторые после того, как напишут о себе, не появляются еще месяцами ,поэтому немудрено вообще забыть кто это...У меня тогда встречное предложение - указывать в профиле если не название города, то хотя бы страну.....

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я часто читаю тему "Кто мы"


Этот пост находится чуть раньше того, что ты копировала. :wink: http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...postcount=3901 
Дело не в том, пишет человек о себе или нет. Есть ведь разные причины не открывать свое я, также, как и не выдавать адрес форума для своих земляков. Дело в другом- понимать, что мы давно уже не замкнутый в рунете форум. Здесь живут ТОЛЬКО 50% россиян, ВСЕ ОСАЛЬНЫЕ- за ее пределами. И даже на самой близкой нам - Украине, русский язык изучается в школах всего 2 раза в неделю, КАК ИНОСТРАННЫЙ, а Пушкин изучается, как ИНОСТРАННЫЙ поэт в предмете мировая литература. (по крайней мере так было 5 лет назад, может сегодня что-то изменилось?) Просто давайте об этом не забывать.

----------


## khima

Доброго времени суток, дорогие форумчане! 

Разрешите представиться: меня зовут Жанна, живу в г. Чайковский, что находится на юге Пермского края. Более 5 лет занимаемся с мужем видео и фотосъёмкой свадеб и др. торжеств, в прошлом году заняли 2 место на конкурсе операторов (конкурс проводился на форуме "Видеомонтажёр"), также мы победители различных др. местных и областных конкурсов. С прошлого года занимаюсь ещё и ди-джейством, возможно, что попробую себя и в роли ведущей. Неплохо владею фотошопом и азами компьютерной граммотности. На ваш форум забрела совсем случайно и надеюсь, что взаимно сотрудничая, мы будем полезны друг другу. В данный момент являюсь модератором форума "Футажик", когда-то являлась админом крупного форума о паронормальных явлениях в нашей жизни...так что круг моих интересов довольно широк, ну а если кто-то захочет узнать обо мне более подробнее: наберите в поисковой системе Нигма мой ник...и будет вам счастье!:biggrin: Всем удачи и терпения в нашей бурной жизни! :flower:

----------


## Курица

> На ваш форум забрела совсем случайно и надеюсь, что взаимно сотрудничая, мы будем полезны друг другу.


И мы,Жанна, так же думаем! :Aga: 



> В данный момент являюсь модератором форума "Футажик"


Ой, значит вот тут (http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...54#post2688054) мы Вам будем Особенно рады!

----------


## khima

Спасибо, Татьяна! Только я не поняла, куда Вы меня послали:biggrin:(мне туда пока нельзя!)

----------


## Курица

> Спасибо, Татьяна! Только я не поняла, куда Вы меня послали(мне туда пока нельзя!)


Ключевое слово,Жанна, как Вы правильно заметили -*ПОКА*.
А там, куда я вас "послала":biggrin:, мы пытаемся обсуждать, как делать красивые фотофильмы, которые можно использовать в работе при организации Праздника.

----------


## Natatulka

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане. Разрешите мне влиться в ваш дружный коллектив. Этот форум посоветовала мне моя знакомая, и я ей за это очень благодарна. Где ещё в одном месте можно встретить столько творческих людей? Надеюсь, что найду здесь новых друзей, а также смогу обменяться опытом.
Немного о себе. Меня зовут Наташей. По профессии я учитель, пару лет проработала в школе, затем мы переехали в Германию. Здесь уже несколько лет мы с мужем занимаемся организацией и проведением праздников. Сначала проводили только детские дни рождения и новогодние праздники, а с прошлого года стали вести также юбилеи и свадьбы. Одинаково нравится дарить радость и взрослым, и детям. Конечно, я причисляю себя к новичкам, потому что мне ещё учиться и учиться. Большое спасибо всем посетителям форума, надеюсь, что тоже смогу быть полезной.:smile:

----------


## Наташа1974

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане. Будьте так любезны и разрешите мне влиться в ваш дружный коллектив. Этот форум посоветовала мне моя знакомая по форуму "Материнство", за, что ей огромное спасибо. К сожалению моя профессия сильно отличается от вашей деятельности, я юрист ( работаю в детском приюте ) поэтому  часто участвую в праздниках проводимых  в учреждении , но еще я мать троих детей, у которых много друзей и подруг И им тоже хочется,  веселиться и радоваться всему прекрасному. После рожденья второго ребенка очень увлеклась , монтированием слайдов , фотошопом и оформительством( дипломы, плакаты, грамоты  и прочее).   Надеюсь, что на вашем форуме  найду здесь новых друзей, а также смогу обменяться опытом.
Немного о себе. Меня зовут Наташей.  Люблю фотошом и праздники, а также приносить людям радость и помогать им . Большое спасибо всем посетителям форума, надеюсь, что тоже смогу быть полезной.

----------


## Galina78

Всем привет! Меня зовут Галина, мне 31 год, родилась и живу в Москве. Зарегистрировалась на сайте давно, после того как провела  первую свою свадьбу, по совету музыканта Вадима из Одессы (спасибо ему за это ОГРОМНОЕ) с которым работали  на этой свадьбе. А свадьба была  у одной из моих родных сестёр (их у меня три), вот недавно выдала замуж последнюю. И поняла что это все мое, что очень мне по душе, организовывать и проводить праздники. Не раз устраивала день рождения в садике у сынули, также провела двойной юбилей у родителей мужа. По образованию я менеджер, далековато  от творческой профессии. Четыре месяца назад родила второго сыночка, растраты конечно же увеличились, а работа у мужа пошла на убыль, вот и решила помочь своему семейному финансовому положению. Неделю назад первый раз отработала за денюжку(как говориться с почином меня)! Вот и решила раз заработала на этом, то можно и присоединиться наконец. Скажу честно, что это первое мое общение на форуме (вернее на форумах вообще). Очень надеюсь прижиться среди таких интересных, творческих людей!

----------


## Анжелла

> Очень надеюсь прижиться среди таких интересных, творческих людей!


Галина! Это все зависит только от тебя! :Aga:  Проходи дорогая! :flower:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Зарегистрировалась на сайте давно, после того как провела первую свою свадьбу, по совету музыканта Вадима из Одессы (спасибо ему за это ОГРОМНОЕ) с которым работали на этой свадьбе.


да уж, давненько))) милости просим, располагайся. Надеюсь написала не только потому, что все разделы закрыты новичкам))))

----------


## Galina78

:smile: Благодарю! По возможности буду стараться!

----------


## Belly-lady

Всем мое здравствуйте!
Раньше сидела на этом форуме - сама работаю ведущей мероприятий.
А теперь зашла и половину разделов не могу посмотреть. :(
Меня зовут Аня, я из России!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Раньше сидела на этом форуме - сама работаю ведущей мероприятий


Ань, сидеть надо на стуле, а на форуме общаться))))))))))))))))) Привет -привет, коли выходишь из геологов.

----------


## toniki

приветствую вас, колеги! меня зовут Татьяна. родилась 23 марта 1969 года. мне 40 лет. Родилась в Украине. выросла на Урале. живу на Севере, в ХМАО. маленький городок нефтяников под названием Нягань. живем мы здесь уже 29 лет. приехали с мамой на Север кредит за пианино выплачивать)))
По первому образованию я руководитель хора, закончила челябинский институт культуры. работала в дет.саде музработником, в театре работала зам.директора по зрителю. сейчас я нефтяник. тружусь в небольшой нефтяной компании. должность скромная, кладовщик. никакого творчества, но коллектив замечательный! сугубо мужской)))
Тамада – это хобби. которое приносит мне немного денег))) начинала робко, свидетельницей на свадьбах подруг. в 1996 г.подготовила и провела 50-летие мамы. и с тех пор "пошла по рукам" все мамины подружки стали приглашать меня на юбилеи, свадьбы детей. стали рекомендовать меня соседям, знакомым. так и набиралась опыта. потом осмелела и стала назначать цену на свои услуги. посмотрела как работают другие ведущие (мне больше нравится это название ремесла). и поняла, что я делаю это ничуть не хуже. где-то даже и лучше! 
стало быть, я около 15 лет в этой индустрии. с ума сойти!))) 
говорят, что мои праздники отличаются интеллигентностью))) не очень скромно, но так люди говорят. "ненавязчиво, интеллигентно, в то же время весело, незаурядно". 
я сама сценарии, в общем-то, не сочиняю. обычно беру материал из разных источников, и перерабатываю его, подвожу под себя, под свой стиль. несколько лет выписываю журнал "чем развлечь гостей". ну, и интернет, конечно, помогает черпать информаицю. но я готова делиться. потому что уже не раз убедилась: если в каждой деревне свои обычаи!!! надо рассказывать людям, делиться опытом, и, в то же время, учиться у других. вдеь, как я понимаю, все тут личности творческие. хотим, - творим. хотим, - вытворяем kuku

----------


## Ладушка

*toniki*,
Итак, она звалась Татьяной! Нягань  - знакомое место. Не  очень далеко от нас... Приветствую!

----------


## Курица

> стало быть, я около 15 лет в этой индустрии. с ума сойти!)))


 :Ok: 
Присаживайся рядом с нашим костром!!!!

----------


## toniki

> *toniki*,
> Итак, она звалась Татьяной! Нягань  - знакомое место. Не  очень далеко от нас... Приветствую!



Безумно приятно найти здесь земляков!  :Ok: 
Действительно, Нягань не так далеко от Е-бурга. к тому же, я еще и родилась и выросла в Карпинске.  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## Ладушка

*toniki*,
 Татьяна,  у нас здесь есть целая команда "отморозков":biggrin:
А у меня супруг работал по вахтам в Нягани и я как жена декабриста ездила к нему))

----------


## кукушка лесная

Привет всем форумчанам, а особенно ,маме курице за поддержку спасибо!
 Давайте знакомиться!
Тут такие все молодцы и у вас столько творческих направлений, что я себя со своим 2-хгодовалым опытом чувствую себя малость неловко, но со временем наверстаю:)).
О себе: я закончила местный педагогический университет и работаю в школе, хотя за период декрета, успела получить второе высшее финансовое.Надеюсь мне оно пригодится для открытия собственного дела в сфере шоу-бизнеса:))
Так как небольшой опыт руководства также имеется:))
Что касается работы в качестве ведущей,началось все очень просто.
Подруга захотела чего-то нового и попросила подарок на свадьбу-я ее тамада:()
Я конечно бывший вожатый ВДЦ "Орленок", и участник студвесен и КВНов.,но на тот момент только начинающий...
Осмелюсь признаться,первый блин не вышел комом, а получился сочным пирогом:))
Так я и заболела данным направлением!
Буду очень рада стать активным участником форума,мечтаю стать вашим другом и непременно поделюсь с вами своими наработками, даже самыми зелеными:))
На сегодняшний день я провожу представления-выездные регистрации, тематические свадьбы, улетные корпоративы,дни рождения и детские праздники.Признаюсь юбилеи пока не мой конек:))Но я буду расти и в этом направлении!
Очень надеюсь познакомиться со многими на дне рождения форума!!!

----------


## mariSh_a

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Марина! Живу в городе Бийске Алтайского края! Мне очень часто приходится оформлять материалов на конкурсы  и со временем поняла -  мне нравится  монтировать видеоролики, использовать фотошоп и заниматься оформлением дипломов, грамот, презентаций.  Надеюсь, что на вашем форуме многому научусь, смогу обменяться опытом.   
Но  самое главное   есть с возможность пообщаться и обсудить все с форумчанами !!!!

----------


## Ольгия

Здравствуйте! Я не профессиональный тамада, я – любитель. Любитель сама повеселиться и друзей повеселить. Провожу праздники только для своих близких и друзей. Поэтому в моем багаже только одна свадьба (что-то не хочет моя знакомая молодежь свадьбы играть), несколько серебряных свадеб, зато множество дней рождений. Сейчас стараюсь все сценарии делать тематическими. Считаю, что это интереснее, хоть и сложнее, чем просто надергать номеров с «китайцами» да «итальянцами». Недавно я своей невестке на день рождения (летом, на природе) поставила целый спектакль по мотивам «Белого солнца пустыни». Как её муж (мой сын) возвращался издалека к своей «незабвенной». Роли исполняли гости, с ходу, без репетиций. Я, знай только, подсовывай нужный текст нужному герою в нужном месте. Повертелась, конечно, как белка в колесе. Но это того стоило. Это, я считаю, мой высший пилотаж. Не работаю. Дети взрослые и живут отдельно. Внуков нет, огорода нет. Поэтому «зимними долгими» вечерами занимаюсь интересным делом – сценариями. Это – моя отдушина. Меня друзья хвалят: «Ольга, ты такая оптимистка!». А я, если честно, наоборот, считаю себя пессимисткой. Но, видимо, мне удается это хорошо скрывать. Поэтому называю себя «оптимистический пессимист». :smile: Одна беда – я не умею шить. Поэтому проблема с костюмами. И, если уж сделала какие-то костюмы, то стараюсь их использовать как можно чаще. Поэтому некоторые герои у меня переходят из праздника в праздник, но, конечно же, каждый раз с новым текстом. Такие «постоянные» у меня – 3 девицы (те, что «под окном»), 3 грузина, Зина и Ваня. 
«Чтой-та» я расписалась. Еще пару предложений – и можно издавать «Мои мемуары». А мне всё казалось, что мне не о чем написать о себе в теме «Кто мы?».
Очень надеюсь научиться у вас настоящему мастерству. «Ведь жизнь в 50 только начинается! Это я теперь точно знаю!!!»

----------


## дашутка

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане!Примите,пожалуйста, еще одного неопытного новичка в свою "творческую семью". Меня зовут Дарья.Я-вокалистка, а не ведущая, но иногда приходиться проводить некоторые игровые моменты на юбилеях. Уже несколько месяцев безвылазно сижу на этом замечательном форуме, но не решалась проявить себя. У вас здесь такая обалденная атмосфера, что просто дух захватывает. Очень надеюсь подружиться с вами и набраться опыта. ну и конечно же в долгу не останусь.

----------


## Курица

> «Ведь жизнь в 50 только начинается! Это я теперь точно знаю!!!»


 :Aga: сказала Дама и налила себе еще 50 грамм коньячку... :Ok: 



> Очень надеюсь научиться у вас настоящему мастерству





> Очень надеюсь подружиться с вами и набраться опыта. ну и конечно же в долгу не останусь.


Привет, Оля и Даша!!!!
А мы - то как ВАС  заждались!!! Очень хочется Оль, твой материал, на "Белом солнце основанный", вот тут увидеть:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621&page=106
А твои,Дашуль, россыпи песенные- вот тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131413&page=13

А самое главное- спрашивайте, пишите, что вас волнует, о чем бы хотели порассуждать, помогайте людям, у которых возникают проблемы, и...


> «зимними долгими» вечерами


или короткими летними...у вас будут приятные собеседники- люди одной с вами группы крови!:smile:

----------


## Ольгия

Курица, я не могу выставить текст в указанной теме, потому что там СОБСТВЕННЫЕ наработки, а у меня текст взят из "Кривого зеркала", только переделала под себя и сделала привязки к "выпить-закусить". Может быть, есть другая тема, куда можно выставить? Я с удовольствием это сделаю.

----------


## Курица

> я не могу выставить текст в указанной теме, потому что там СОБСТВЕННЫЕ наработки, а у меня текст взят из "Кривого зеркала", только переделала под себя и сделала привязки к "выпить-закусить".


ОЛЬ,  твоя честность и порядочность вызывает уважение! :Oj: 

А вот сюда табя "пускают"??? Помести его в эту темку!
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=130648&page=35

Если нет (двери ПОКА если закрыты), Смело вставляй прямо сюда-разберемся!!! :Aga:

----------


## Озорная

Ой, что-то давненько я не приветствовала новичков...:smile:

*toniki*, Таня,

*кукушка лесная*, Таня,

*Ольгия*, Оля,

*дашутка*, Даша,


 [IMG]http://*********org/497557.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Juliya Star

ПРИВЕТСТВУЮ ВСЕХ!!!:smile:Я Юлия Стародубцева, я еще совсем молодая начинающая ведущая. Мне 25 лет. Уже 3 года работаю в сфере организации свадеб. Занимаюсь исключительно свадьбами. Начиная со школы была активисткой, играла городском  драм.театре любителей, была вокалисткой главного дворца  культуры г.Тихорецка(Краснодарский край). Являюсь обладательницей большого кол-ва грамот и дипломов 1-3 степени.Имею высшее пед.образование. С 1999-2003г. обучалась в Волгодонском пед.колледже, а 2003 по 2007г. училась в Таганрогском пед.институте. С 2003 г. началась моя пед. деятельность в качестве педагога предметника +педагога организатора. В школе ( в г.Тихорецке)для учащихся проводила большое кол-во мероприятий. Проводила мероприятия и на городском уровне. Прорабтала в школе 3 года, а затем переехав в Волгодонск продолжила свою пед.деятельность в Волгодонском техникуме. На протяжении всего времени, начиная с конца 2006г., я в свободное время от работы, провожу свадьбы. Для меня организация праздников, больше хобби, нежели просто заработок. Я получаю огромное удовлетворение когда творю! :Vah: Ну, а когда хобби приносит еще и прибыль вдвойне приятней! :Aga:  :Ha:  Вот такая я Супер тамада! Но ник мой эт простая случайность :Aga: просто когда я регистрировалась на этом чудесном форуме , сколько ников не вводила, мне выдает...занято!:redface:ну я бы че написала, что в голову пришло первое, не думала, да и не знала, что тут такое серьезное сообщество! Только теперь-то поздно. Так что прошу Вас за ник не судить, пусть остается! Ведь не даром говорят, как назовешь корабль - так он и поплывет!!! :Oj:

----------


## Курица

> Ведь не даром говорят, как назовешь корабль - так он и поплывет!


Привет, Юль!!! Семь футов под килем твоему кораблю!!

----------


## Juliya Star

Спасибо за поддержку....  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Озорная

*Супер Тамада*,

Юля, добро пожаловать на наш уютный остров творческих и талантливых людей! 

[IMG]http://*********org/497615.gif[/IMG]




> Ведь не даром говорят, как назовешь корабль - так он и поплывет!!!


Это тебе, чтоб никогда с курса не сбивалась  и регулярно приплывала сюда общаться :biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********org/495567m.png[/IMG]

----------


## Juliya Star

*Озорная*, спасибо, теперь точно куда надо рулить буду и с курса не собьюсь!!!

----------


## Озорная

*Супер Тамада*,

 Юль, меня Наташа зовут. На форуме принято общаться по имени и на "ты". 
Напиши, плиз, свое имя в подписи или под ником (всё делается через МОЙ КАБИНЕТ)

Счастливого тебе плавания на просторах нашего любимого форума....
Через определенное время тебе откроются новые темы, общайся и обрящешь...:biggrin:

----------


## Олеч

Всем привет!Меня зовут Ольга ,живу я в Ленинградской области в посёлке Рощино ,оно же Райвола (не так давно там проходила тамадея ).Замужем. Есть сынок 11-ти лет.
На сайте я уже достаточно давно ....но вот как то всё стеснялась написать немного о себе....а теперь вот набралась смелости:biggrin:.
Я не тамада....это моё увлечение..хобби...можно сказать...делаю праздники для родных и любимых мне людей.Им ( да и мне ) это нравится!!!Они знают ,если я в компании ,значит что то будет интересное ))) И всё благодаря вам!!!
Кто то сподвигнул меня изучать фотошоп (основы уже знаю) и могу хоть чем то помочь:rolleyes:
Кто то помог разобраться с разными интересными программами!!!
Вообщем на сайте я уже живу!!! :smile: Здесь очень много интересных ,доброжелательных ,светлых людей!!!
Спасибо что вы есть!!!
ВЫ КЛАССНЫЕ!!!!!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Спасибо что вы есть!!!


Оль, ну наконец-то!!!
Слава Богу, решилась! Теперь так хочется процитировать киноклассику:"Зульфия, открой личико!!!"
Знаю, что помогаешь девочкам в темке Документы, значит, не зря у тебя девиз такой над аватаркой!!!
Лёль, раскрой тайну:а ты зимой в Райволе-то НАС видела?:rolleyes:

----------


## Инна Р.

*Олеч*,
 Приветствуем! Что ж ты к нам в Райволе не прибежала, познакомиться???

----------


## Олеч

> Оль, ну наконец-то!!!
> Слава Богу, решилась! Теперь так хочется процитировать киноклассику:"Зульфия, открой личико!!!"
> Знаю, что помогаешь девочкам в темке Документы, значит, не зря у тебя девиз такой над аватаркой!!!
> Лёль, раскрой тайну:а ты зимой в Райволе-то НАС видела?:rolleyes:


Да в теме документов появляюсь...чем могу ,тем помогаю :Oj:  хотя последнее время получается не так часто....Но некоторые и в личку обращаются.....что так я на связи.....Конечно до Галчонка , Ленинга...да и многих других мастеров не дотянуть...Но ведь все мы когда то начинаем...(да девиз мой таков , и я с ним не расстаюсь) ДОБРО ВСЁ РАВНО ДОЛЖНО ВОЗВРАЩАТЬСЯ!!!(хотя по жизни много раз получала граблями...из-за того что слишком добрая ) ,но меня видно уже не переделать :Aga: 
Может аватарку и поменяю...уж больно эта нравится , хотя мне уже девчёнки в шутку говрили...ощущение будто кто то за ними подглядывает:biggrin:
Нет...к сожалению не видела....когда решилась ,было уже поздно.....долго раздумывала (ведь я не профи ) , а в Райволе такие спецы собирались....Вот и струсила...эх...слишком я наверно стеснительная :Oj: Но читала отчёты...как будто сама побывала :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> *Олеч*,
>  Приветствуем! Что ж ты к нам в Райволе не прибежала, познакомиться???


ПРИВЕТ!!!Когда я тебе написала...было поздно :Oj: ...долго всё переваривала!!!!Сама виновата..ну ничего....это же не последняя встреча!!! :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну вот, а я нге помню, что ты писала. Тогда столько писали... Ну ладно, не последний раз! :smile:

----------


## Олеч

> Ну вот, а я нге помню, что ты писала. Тогда столько писали... Ну ладно, не последний раз! :smile:


Конечно!!!:wink:

----------


## klepa1968

Привет всем!!!!!Я как и многие на форуме уже давно,но вот руки некак не доходили написать о себе.Вот наконецто созрел.
Зовут Эрнест или Эрик работаю в Одессе ведущим дней рождений(детских и взрослых).О себе .Мне 43года женат имею троих детей.У нас целый коллектив.Есть фокусники,есть жанглёры,акробаты и много всего разного на любой вкус.Посмотреть на нас можно здесь. http://photofile.com.ua/users/klepa1968/135036891/

----------


## Иньчик

Хочу представиться-очередная Инна,здесь уже была расшифровка моего имени-бурный поток,но сын говорит,что я,скорее,водопроводная труба,которую прорвало,и он прав.Сколько себя помню никак не могу угомониться,это в мои 50+1год лет.
Живу в славном городе Севастополе.По образованию-педагог,по статусу-мать двоих сыновей: Два хороших сына у меня,две надежды,два живых огня.
                      Мчится время по великой трассе,у меня две юности в запасе.
                      Жизнь во мне горит неугасимо,у меня две вечности,два сына.
по увлеченности-флорист,по неуемности-Инесса-клоунесса,по духовности-подруга,по влюбленности-верная супруга.Девизжизни:"На счастье жадная я очень,на жизнь-голодная всегда!

  Люди,милые извините,но пока не умею вставлять всякие прибамбасы.

СПАСИБО ЗА ВСЕ И ВСЕХ ПРИНЯТЫХ ЗОЛОТЫХ ЗЕРНЫШЕК.

----------


## Озорная

*Олеч*, Оля!

*klepa1968*, Эрик!

Привет старым знакомым! Долгенько вы в эту тему собирались....:biggrin:

Ну что, по кофейку?

[IMG]http://*********org/502522.gif[/IMG]


Новичкам, тоже ВЕЛКАМ в нашу дружную семейку....

*Иньчик*, Инна!

[IMG]http://*********org/490234.gif[/IMG]

Не пугайся, я пошутила.... :Vah:  На самом деле, мы белые, пушистые и веселые.... Присоединяйся....  :flower: 

[IMG]http://*********org/519933.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Mixa

Давненько не был. Занесло на огонек)

----------


## Ладушка

*Mixa*,
 Увидела сообщение  твоё   в этой теме - не поверила глазам! :Vah: 
 Миша... проходи раз зашёл. Рассказывай.:biggrin:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Хочу представиться-очередная Инна,здесь уже была расшифровка моего имени-бурный поток


привет, тезка, так и есть, все мы Инны такие, и нас тут много))))) располагайся

----------


## Иньчик

Инульчик,привет!Так радостно открывать истоки своих земляков.Я родом из Ишима.На Родине не была лет 30.У меня там и тети,и дяди, и сестры двоюродные.Приросла к крымской земле,а в Сибирь тянет.Больше всего любо услышать:"Да,ты че?" Может так уже не говорят,бабуля так и сестренки переспрашивали.Мою младшую сестру тоже Инной назвали,так,чтобы нас не путали,меня величали "Инна севастопольская",словно героиню крымской войны,как Даша севастопольская.Это было так почетно.Помню бор и запах земляники,у нас такой нет.
  А ты Инночка чем еще занимаешься? Что волнует?Отзовись,если я не отрываю от главного.Спасибо за поддержку,немного боязно,так и кажется,что в любую минуту могу вылететь, люди здесь мозговитые.Ну все до пока. Инна Ан-на(анатольевна)

----------


## Kescha

> Я родом из Ишима.








Инна,привет.А моя бабушка ,к слову она ещё жива-ей исполнится 90!, живёт в Викуловском р-не, деревня
Калинино.Это по соседству.И все свои летние,школьные каникулы я проводила у неё.
От этих вспоминаний у меня всегда теплеет на душе.





*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*klepa1968*,



*Ещё раз, всем Добро Пожаловать!*

----------


## optimistka17

> Зовут Эрнест или Эрик работаю в Одессе ведущим дней рождений(детских и взрослых).


 так может  и на встречу, которая будет в Одессе 9,10 мая выберешься?


> Живу в славном городе Севастополе.


А наша чудная Леночка, Лучик -Дон- твоя землячка. Знакомы?

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> А моя бабушка ,к слову она ещё жива-ей исполнится 90!, живёт в Викуловском р-не, деревня
> Калинино.


да, девчонки, земля не такая уж и большая)) А я бываю в Викулово, у меня там подружка живет, и в Ишиме тоже бываю))))




> А ты Инночка чем еще занимаешься? Что волнует?


ой, и чем я только не занимаюсь))) работаю в Детской школе искусств преподавателем, а вот хобби, которое уже перерастает в жизнь - это праздники! У нас тут здорово, тепло и светло, так что читай, читай, и не забывай задавать вопросы. Ну и конечно же не бойся писать свои наработки, идеи, додумаем, доделаем))))) Удачи!

----------


## Лань

Здравствуйте! Можно тоже немножко поговорить?   :Aga: 

Я к вам пишу... чего же боле?! Мне очень хочется сказать:
Недавно я по доброй воле ваш форум стала посещать.
От похвалы не удержусь, мне всё здесь мило, интересно.
Наверное, сейчас решусь вам о себе поведать честно.
Итак, меня зовут Светлана, мне 40 (даже с лишним) лет,
И я, как Ларина Татьяна, встаю ранёхонько, чуть свет,
Задумчивость и мне подруга, люблю молчать и размышлять,
А в редкие часы досуга - читать, вязать, опять читать.
Муром - город мой родной, "такой простой и величавый,
Стоит он гордо над Окой, овеянный былинной славой".
Во Владимире училась, там закончила литфак,
На работе в школе не ленилась, это, право слово, добрый знак!
Пару лет прилежно дома щи варю, носки вяжу,
А ещё своим знакомым праздники я провожу.
И если б здесь меня вы приняли к себе ( о большем я пока и не мечтала),
Была бы благодарна я судьбе, от счастья б, словно бабочка, порхала!  :Aga: 
Вопросы есть - пока молчу, и есть, чем поделиться.
В общем, очень я хочу с вами подружиться!

Извините, что зарифмовала - в целях экономии места и времени, прозой получилось бы много. Как только освоюсь - размещу фото и всякую другую информацию, а пока просьба: примите меня, пожалуйста, в свою дружную компанию!

----------


## Курица

> Вопросы есть - пока молчу, и есть, чем поделиться.
> В общем, очень я хочу с вами подружиться!


И мы хотим того же!!!
Я жду тебя, *коллега в квадрате* (филфак+тамадиЗЬМ:biggrin:)- в гости-сюда:http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=276
Тут и поговорим, и поможем на вопросы (которые есть), ответы поискать!!!

----------


## Kescha

> о большем я пока и не мечтала),




_Светлана , милая моя,
мечты сбываются реально!
В полёте бабочки лови
нашей дружбы пожеланье!
Вопросы есть-ты не молчи!
Спроси- и все узнаешь ты ответы.
Хотим дружить с тобою мы
и читать твои "отчёты"._

----------


## Озорная

*svetlana67*, Светлана!

Привет, привет... и, даже, боле...  :flower:  Мне очень хочется сказать:
Я рада, что по доброй воле ты форум стала посещать!

Тебя, конечно, приняли к себе... ( теперь о щах, носках забудешь непременно...):biggrin:
И бабочкой порхать от счастия общенья, поверь, ты будешь неизменно... :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********org/547202m.jpg[/IMG]

За рифму прошу не бить, я с ней не дружу.....  :Oj: :biggrin: А, вот, навеяло, однако....kuku

----------


## Еленушка130

Здравствуйте!!!! Столько всего у Вас на форуме, что аж глаза разбегаются...Меня зовут Елена я из маленького подмосковного города Ступино...занимаюсь детскими праздниками больше 4 лет, а сейчас расту над собой и осваиваю взрослые торжества...вот так вот. Очень рада знакомству!!!

----------


## Озорная

*Еленушка130*,

Лена, привет!  :flower:  Проходи смелее! Начинай активно общаться, не стесняйся себя показывать, делиться опытом. Короче, вливайся в наш дружный коллектив! Мы всегда рады новым знакомым! :Aga: 




> сейчас расту над собой и осваиваю взрослые торжества


С поддержкой наших талантливейших ведущих у тебя всё получится! Удачи тебе!


 [IMG]http://*********org/579992.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Лань

> И мы хотим того же!!!
> Я жду тебя, *коллега в квадрате* (филфак+тамадиЗЬМ:biggrin:)- в гости-сюда:http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=276
> Тут и поговорим, и поможем на вопросы (которые есть), ответы поискать!!!


Рада, очень рада встрече с коллегами (тем паче - в квадрате)!!!
Пренепременно зайду, спасибо Вам!  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> _Светлана , милая моя,
> мечты сбываются реально!
> В полёте бабочки лови
> нашей дружбы пожеланье!
> Вопросы есть-ты не молчи!
> Спроси- и все узнаешь ты ответы.
> Хотим дружить с тобою мы
> и читать твои "отчёты"._


Ой, спасибо! Чувствую, порхать стало значительно легче, потому что Вы со мною рядом! Отчитаюсь обязательно, буду отвыкать от своей привычки больше молчать, чем говорить (это дома я такая...)  :flower:

----------


## Лань

> *svetlana67*, Светлана!
> 
> Привет, привет... и, даже, боле...  Мне очень хочется сказать:
> Я рада, что по доброй воле ты форум стала посещать!
> 
> Тебя, конечно, приняли к себе... ( теперь о щах, носках забудешь непременно...):biggrin:
> И бабочкой порхать от счастия общенья, поверь, ты будешь неизменно...
> За рифму прошу не бить, я с ней не дружу..... :biggrin: А, вот, навеяло, однако....kuku


И Вам привет! Привет просто огромнейший! Потому как Вы почувствовали, что очень я хочу забыть об этих самых щах (про носки не могу, честно, очень вязать люблю). Уже порхаю в вашей весёлой компании!
Теперь по поводу  просьбы: опасения Ваши напрасны,  с рифмой дружить необязательно (тем более, Вы сейчас очень критичны к себе, по-моему), а вот Ваши искренние "навеянные" слова для меня очень дороги!  :flower:

----------


## Озорная

*svetlana67*,

Свет, мы тут все на ТЫ общаемся, не комплексуй..... :Aga: :biggrin:

Автатарочку вставляй скорее, оч хочется на тебя посмотреть.... :Oj:

----------


## Kescha

> буду отвыкать от своей привычки больше молчать, чем говорить



Это точно -сказать первое " А " очень страшно...
ну а потом не остановишься!:biggrin:




> порхать стало значительно легче,



по себе знаю-крылья словно вырастают.! :Aga: 




> Автатарочку вставляй скорее, оч хочется на тебя посмотреть....




Ага!  " Гюльчитай! Открой личико! ":wink:

----------


## Лань

> *svetlana67*,
> 
> Свет, мы тут все на ТЫ общаемся, не комплексуй.....:biggrin:
> 
> Автатарочку вставляй скорее, оч хочется на тебя посмотреть....


Наташа, как только найду подходящую фотографию и разберусь, как это делается, сразу же меня увидите! Все! Торжественно обещаю! 
Пустое "Вы" на сердечное "ты" тоже заменю. Сейчас попробую... Спасибо тебе за такую добрую встречу! Ты, действительно, озорная! :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Ага!  " Гюльчитай! Открой личико! ":wink:


Будет сделано! Только подождите чуть-чуть, ладно, а?.. Я не интригую, просто фотки ещё подходящей нет, да и читаю пока всё взахлёб, оторваться не могу, некогда разобраться - как это сделать так, чтобы меня все увидели. А ведь просто, наверное. Но разберусь, я способная, правда!

----------


## Kescha

> как это сделать так, чтобы меня все увидели.




Светлана, беги в темку " А как? Часто задаваемые вопросы".
Ты там найдёшь ответы на все вопросы!

----------


## Лань

> Светлана, беги в темку " А как? Часто задаваемые вопросы".
> Ты там найдёшь ответы на все вопросы!


Уже читаю! Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## Ирина6464

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Кокорина Ирина я живу в Краснорзнаменске Московской области. 15 лет уже провожу свадьбы, юбилеи и т.д. Закончила Московский Университет культуры и искусства. Очень хочу с вами со всеми подружиться.Вы все молодцы столько полезного материала. Хочу поделиться и своими наработками.

----------


## Сильва

Привет-привет! Осваивайтесь, делитесь... :flower:  Всех тем не одолеть - идите в те, что ближе, в "инкубаторе" адаптируйтесь, там у Курочки ую-ютно и тепло!:biggrin:

----------


## palesandr

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! У Вас отличная компания, с радостью присоединюсь, тем более, что женская часть форума преобладает  :flower:  По славной традиции, о себе: Александр, родился и проживаю в Забайкальском крае, в г. Чите. По специальности инженер, в данный момент начинающий предприниматель :smile: надеюсь аэродизайн и замечательные люди на форуме сделают мир лучше

----------


## Колос Алла

Всем привет!
Город-герой Киев на связи!
Я пока геолог...
Не умею вставлять фото!:frown:

----------


## Курица

> Я пока геолог...
> Не умею вставлять фото!


Не наговаривай на себя! Геологи и носу не кажут в темках. А ты просто "подготовительная группа", и тебе- сюда - за знаниями!!! Там всё написано, только вникай!:wink:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028

----------


## Колос Алла

Есть!
Иду учиться!

----------


## кукушка лесная

Инна!Молодец!!!Так держать! Я тоже новичок и многое не умею! Догоним:))) :Ok:

----------


## Елена Тащилина

привет из Севастополя я новичок он же чайник учусь потихонечку ............:smile:

----------


## Курица

> я новичок *он же чайник*


Привет, Леночка!
Раз ты так себя позиционируешь- "Подарок для Лены-в студию!!!!":biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1157057m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анжелла

> Раз ты так себя позиционируешь- "Подарок для Лены-в студию!!!!"


Танюша! Я тоже такой хочу! Примите меня в новички! :Oj:  Я буду хорошой. :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> Я тоже такой хочу! Примите меня в новички!


Хорошо.Принимаю. Но сначала,девочка Анжеллочка, поиграй с таким компиком...
(:biggrin:ты, наверное, на даче так устаёшь сейчас, что такой комп тебе нужнее)
[IMG]http://*********ru/1121216.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

> столько полезного материала. Хочу поделиться и своими наработками.


Нашла полезный материал? Замечательно!
 Бери и пользуйся!
Есть свой, которым готова делиться? Не стесняйся, за 15 лет у тебя просто наверняка появился собственный изюм. НЕ держи в себе и добро вернется сторицей.
 А вообще, - общася, вступай в разговор, если тебя тема заинтересовала.
 На замечания не обижайся. Тут бывают " наезды", но в основном  здесь народ добрый и хороший.:smile:

----------


## Анжелла

> (ты, наверное, на даче так устаёшь сейчас, что такой комп тебе нужнее)


Татьяна! Ты не поверишь, но я вообще к компу не подхожу. Сперва мы все ремонтировали, потом сажали, сейчас пошла рыбалка. Еще я загорала, а то у меня лицо коричневое было, а тело белое, теперь хоть нормально стало. На природе ведь не хочется его даже включать. Хотя мне Саша подарил деньги на флешку  с инетом, чтоб я уезжая не пропадала, но я не тороплюсь ее покупать. Нужна ли мне она там, хотя за 3 месяца я конечно соскучусь по вам.  :Oj:  У нас сейчас идет акция на Билайн цена 745, а мегафон 1190, вот и думаю какую купить. Абонентка 300. 
Но я все же хотела бы чайку с вами из этого чайничка попить, чем через комп общаться. :Aga:

----------


## Митита

Привет всем! Зовут меня Евгения. Я совсем недавно начала заниматься проведением праздников. Пришла к этому, будучи в декретном отпуске.

----------


## Ирина Сенчилова

Ау, кто из Иркутской области? Сами мы не местные, из-под Братска, город Вихоревка.Филологическое образование позволило мне писать прозу(рассказы, пьесы, сказки, по большим праздникам стихи:smile:)Как человек творческий материализовала наш форум, чему несказанно рада.
МЫСЛЬ МАТЕРИАЛЬНА! УРА!

----------


## Ильич

> Пришла к этому, будучи в декретном отпуске.


Себе сходить что ли?:biggrin:
Хотя бы просто... в отпуск :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> Ау, кто из Иркутской области? Сами мы не местные, из-под Братска, город Вихоревка


Есть у нас Ольга, ник - *bratsk65*- он говорит сам за себя...Ирина, можешь с нею познакомиться, написав в личку или на электронку:uhtq@rambler.ru 
 :Aga:

----------


## Маргоshа

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане!
Меня зовут Маргарита. Мне 44 года.
 По специальности -инженер-строитель (правда ни дня не работала), по призванию - организатор. Даже когда открыли свою фирму, муж сразу же отдал бразды правления мне.
Свадьбами и другими различными мероприятиями занималась с 1984 года по 2005 год. После пришлось полностью отдать себя основной работе, поэтому "оставила" для своей души лишь свадьбы, да и то, только хорошим знакомым.
В моем городе просто "море" ведущих, в объявлениях - чел-к 50. Поэтому конкуренция ого-го-го! какая , + агенства, + сайт свадебный. Вот он-то, сайт, и вытащил меня этой весной опять на плац свадебный.
 Т.к. я отошла от дел свадебных, найти меня было тяжело. Телефоны сменились, адрес то же. И клиенты, у которых я вела свадьбу старшей сестры ещё в 2000г., искали меня в агенствах, в ЗАГСах, на свадебном сайте. С трудом нашли через десятые руки, подсказал фотограф, с которым я работала последние свадьбы. Вот на этот сайт я и зашла, чтобы отблагодарить человека. 
Девочки и мальчики, если бы видели, что там пишут!!!!! Каждый второй - просто супер-профи, банкеты ведут только у самых-самых, в обращении к друг другу -заносчивы и язвительны. Бррр! Я не утверждаю, что все, но многие!!!! И это ужасно! Ведь сайт, кроме одной ветки открытый для всех. Значит и читают его потенциальные клиенты. И что они могут подумать? Ведь мнение складывается обо всех организаторах свадебных.  
На одной из страничек нашего местного свадебного сайта была ссылка на ваш форум, я зашла и........... пропала на неделю!!!!!!! :Ok:  И днем и ночью я нахожусь тут, так интересно!!!!!   Муж правда ругает тихонько, т.к. работу и дом закинула даааалееекооо! Даже готовить не хочется, а  лишь читать,читать.
В голове какие-то идей заворошились, захотелось жить, да по новому!
И решила вчера - я вновь хочу на свадьбы, желание просто "зверское". Хочу вновь ощутить это биение сердца с утра до самого начала торжества, потом, во время проведения банкета - счастье от того что делаешь+радость+уверенность, что все идет так как задумала, а вечером - усталый кайф. Ведь вы же знаете, что это за чувство такое. Стала объяснять мужу о своем состоянии в день торжества, ответ "Это, мать, Хэд энд Шелдерс какой-то, либо наркотик". Да наркотик!!!!!! Хочу, хочу, хочуууууу!
Так что, примите блудную дочь в ряды свои, пожаааалуйста!!!  :flower:

----------


## Ильич

> на ваш форум, я зашла и........... пропала на неделю!!!!!!!





> захотелось жить


Друзья мои!
Вот оно чудо!
Практически неживой ведущий вернулся к жизни... 
А как она порвет своих коллег  после всего прочитанного!
Бог любит тебя сестра! Алилуйя, братья и сестры!
Это чудо!
Встань и веди!


Вообщето мы секта:biggrin: Ты главное мужу ничего не говори:biggrin: он не поймет..
Откуда ты , сестра?

----------


## Маргоshа

> Друзья мои!
> Вот оно чудо!
> 
> 
> 
> Вообщето мы секта:biggrin: Ты главное мужу ничего не говори:biggrin: он не поймет..
> Откуда ты , сестра?




Спасибо! за то что приняли как положено! :Ok: 
Мужу уже сказала, он только что закончил для меня некоторые нарезки делать. Понял любимую, куда он делся, мы ведь знаем друг друга уже 37 лет (ужас!), с первого класса. :Party2: 
А по поводу порвать, не порву , но покусаю точно! :Aga:

----------


## darinaros

Здравствуйте. Не так давно написала такой подробный рассказ о себе, и так было обидно, что теперь он потерян в связи с неполадками.
  Не смогу теперь полностью воспроизвести, но немного о себе расскажу, чтобы не быть на форуме человеком инкогнито.
   Меня зовут Елена, я живу в городе Волгограде. Мне 29 лет, замужем, у меня растут двое замечательных малышей, младшему нет и года. Ведением праздничных мероприятий занимаюсь уже 9-й год, правда два раза приходилось оставлять это занятие на год по самой что ни на есть уважительной причине. Так что мой стаж в данной области исчисляется семью годами. Но я считаю, что я все еще ученик, так как стараюсь постоянно находить что-то интересное и новое. Для меня форум стал настоящим кладом, столько здесь полезного можно для себя найти. Спасибо создателям данного сайта огромное.

----------


## Ильич

*darinaros*,
 Спрашивай отвечаем!:smile:

----------


## darinaros

Спасибо. Владимир Ильич, сегодня посмотрела несколько ваших видеороликов. Вы просто молодец. У вас действительно талант!

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

Здравствуйте !!! Всем приветик !!! Меня зовут Светлана, мне 30 лет.Живу  в небольшом, красивом городе УРАЛЬСК, который находится в Республике Казахстан.По образованию я-преподаватель в детской музыкальной школе, по классу фортепиано.А своё призвание я обрела совсем недавно-чуть меньше года назад.Я поняла что я могу, а главное хочу дарить людям праздник!!! Сразу скажу, что в школе я никогда не была активисткой, ни в какой самодеятельности не учавствовала.По гороскопу я Весы-вот и в жизни у меня всегда так: либо всё хорошо, либо всё плохо.Трудно найти золотую середину, и наслаждаться равновесием.Я- о, ужас! аж целых 10 лет просидела дома.Не могла пойти работать, потому что моя старшая дочка очень и очень сильно болела.Мы незнали что делать, объехали всех врачей, бесчётное количество раз лежали в больнице, врачи только пожимали плечами.Вот так через ужасные страдания(потому-что это действительно так:когда видишь, что твой ребёнок тает на глазах, а сделать ничего не можешь) мы с мужем пришли к вере и церкви.Слава тебе Господи !!! Господь услышал наши молитвы и сейчас с моей доченькой всё в порядке !!!(хотя конечно губительное воздействие лекарств не могло не отразиться) Мы с дочкой съездили на Святое место в Дивеево-Боже, какая там благодать !!! Люди которые бывали там поймут о чём я говорю.Кто не был-желаю вам туда съездить.Ходили по Канавке Божьей Матери, окунались в Святые источники.И вот сейчас моя Маргаритка закончила уже 3 класс-отличницей.Хотя врачи так уверяли, что и в школу не сможет ходить.Поэтому когда Маргошка болела, я ни о какой работе и думать не могла.У меня есть младшая дочка София, ей 3 годика.Честно говоря, я мечтала быть ведущей.....И вот в Дивеево, я просила чтобы я наконец обрела своё призвание.И буквально сразу по возвращении оттуда у моего двоюродного брата намечалась свадьба.Попросили меня провести.Дело было в посёлке.Я конечно тряслась и сильно волновалась-ведь публика в посёлке молчать не станет, если что не так-пошлют по известному адресу.Но я всё таки набралась храбрости, копалась в иннете, составила свой первый сценарий.Всё прошло удачно !!! я поверила в свои силы, купила аппаратуру нашла ди джея-и ВПЕРЁД !!! Сложновато сначала было именно то, что я незнала с кем посоветоваться, но теперь нашла друзей и подруг на форуме-которые всегда выслушают, помогут, дадут совет! Когда прихожу со свадьбы- я всегда благодарю Господа, всё это возможно только с его помощью и поддержкой ! Соблюдаю Посты(по мере возможности).Душа рвётся съездить на многие Святые места.На данный момент мой девиз такой-не останавливаться, а развиваться дальше как ведущая и творческая личность.

----------


## Сильва

*Маргоshа*,
*darinaros*,
*Cветлана Форелли*,
 Приве-ет! Осваивайтесь, вливайтесь! Девчата, поставьте скайп в подписи, общаться при необходимости легче будет.

----------


## solist64

*Cветлана Форелли*,
*darinaros*,
*Маргоshа*,
 Добро пожаловать в наш дом! Располагайтесь поудобней!

----------


## Анна85

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! Меня зовут Анна. Мне 24 года. Живу я в городе Владимире. С малых лет мечтала стать певицей. Окончила музыкальную школу по классу фортепиано. После школы хотела ехать в Москву поступать в институт культуры, но родители решили всё за меня. Я получила юридическое образование. На первом курсе института я стала ходить в вокальную студию, которая мне очень много дала. На 2 курсе я устроилась петь в кафе и постепенно попала в один из лучших ресторанов нашего города. Проработав там несколько лет, изрядно устала, да и к тому же стало трудно совмещать с работой по специальности. Поэтому в один прекрасный момент решила купить аппаратуру и мы с мужем стали вместе работать на праздниках. Но долго я поработать не успела, т.к. родила ребёнка и пришлось временно прикратить творческую деятельность. Сейчас моей дочке 1,4 и я уже потихоньку берусь за работу. К сожалению маленький опыт и нехватка времени не позволяют пока оставлять на форуме сообщения. Моя программа  не содержит никаких уникальных номеров, неизвестных ведущим, общающимся на данном форуме. Если что-то такое появиться, то я с радостью поделюсь этим с коллективом.

----------


## marusya13

Добрый день! Так приятно на сайте встретить человека из родного города)))

----------


## marusya13

Извините пожалуйста, что я не в тему....  :Oj:  Просто я хотела ответить человеку индивидуально, а получилось неккоректно

----------


## makseny

всем- доброе время суток:smile: на форуме уже почти год,но бываю здесь редко,а представиться всё никак не могла, как зайдешь на какой-нибудь форум,зачитаешься и даже за уши не вытянешь из этого всего. зовут меня Ксения,мне 27, г.Йошкар-Ола,работаю в сфере развлечения гостей уже 4 года, будете смеяться,но по образованию я электрик:smile: почти с первого класса  была ведущей всех школьных мероприятий,позже в техникуме и универе,вообщем судьба,как мне говорят.рада что нашла себя в этой профессии,я в ней просто расстворяюсь, иногда муж даже ревнует меня к моей работе,но ничего не могу с собой поделать,люблю я своё тамадеение:biggrin:.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> а представиться всё никак не могла,


Ксения, давно пора  :Aga: 




> как зайдешь на какой-нибудь форум,зачитаешься и даже за уши не вытянешь из этого всего.


Да разве ещё есть такие, как этот? :eek:

Может, подружимся?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> но по образованию я электрик


А я химик - биолог :biggrin:

----------


## elenalogachova

Всем форумчанам доброго времени суток! Так уж получилось, что с апреля месяца я тоже в вашей большой и профессиональной семье, но а в "Беседку" под разделом "Кто мы" не получалось времени "забежать". Но как говориться, "лучше поздно, чем никогда", а посему, разрешите и мне представиться:
Я - Елена. Живу в высокогорной и цветущей Башкирии(наш райский уголок ещё называют - второй Швейцарией). Основной род моей деятельности - работа хормейстером во Дворце культуры, а чтобы не зависеть от мужа - провожу различные свадьбы и юбилеи (10лет стаж). Будет очень приятно, если буду кому-то полезна. К сожалению. пока очень мало свободного времени, чтобы бывать на форуме и делиться какими - либо идеями. Ну, я думаю, что это временно, по причине летнего свадебного бума.

----------


## Таля1974

Здравствуйте. На форуме уже давно, но представиться не могла зайти. Меня зовут Наталья, 35 лет. Живу в Кирове. Работаю секретарем руководителя. в свободное время провожу юбилеи и т.д. Всем привет.

----------


## kaschtan

Здраствуйте!!! Меня зовут Татьяна, я из Украины город Винница. Работаю преподавателем истории и права, а в свободное от основной работы время, веду свадебные торжества. Подготовку и проведение торжества сложно назвать моей второй работой, это творческий процесс и мне всегда приятно в нем находиться. Рада познакомиться с единомышленниками.

----------


## Элен

*kaschtan*,
 Танечка,ну вот ты и здесь отметилась.:wink:Я рада,что ты начала общаться открыто и сразу с вкладами в общее дело. :Ok:

----------


## Kescha

*kaschtan*,

здравствуй ,Татьяна! рады тебя видеть.распологайся, знакомься.
думаю тебе понравится у нас!

----------


## kaschtan

Спасибо девочки за теплый прием. Надеюсь быть полезной.:smile:

----------


## Kescha

*kaschtan*,


молодец ,Танюша ,что фото вставила :Ok: . сразу видно с кем "разговариваешь "...kuku

----------


## KAlinchik

> Здраствуйте!!! Меня зовут Татьяна, я из Украины город Винница


привет соседям!:wink:

----------


## kaschtan

> привет соседям!


И Вам привет. Только вчера из Хмельницкого. Почти второй дом. Там училась, там много родни живет. Так что точно - земляки:biggrin:

----------


## Ладушка

*KAlinchik*,
 Алина, у меня есть такая же кофточка как у тебя на аватаре. с  отверстиями на плечах. Приехали в гости к дедушке... Он спрашивает. ты хорошо зарабатываешь, я  отвечаю - да... Он говорит, а что в дырявых кофтах  ходишь????:biggrin: :Vah:

----------


## KAlinchik

> И Вам привет. Только вчера из Хмельницкого. Почти второй дом. Там училась, там много родни живет. Так что точно - земляки


Тань, так звони- встретимся, познакомимся, пообщаемся...телефон в подписи...

----------


## kaschtan

*KAlinchik*,
 Номер в телефон забила. Как-нибудь обязательно позвоню, познакомимся поближе.:biggrin:

----------


## Крымуша

Здравствуйте все!!! Зовут меня Лена я из солнечного Крыма, где сейчас разгар курорта. Свадьбы веду давно, но профессионльно только последние 3года. Работаю в школе завучем по воспит. работе.Очень люблю свою работу, как основную, так и для души, переделываю песни, немного пишу стихи, но больше всего мне нравиться дарить людям праздник, я получаю от этого большое удовольствие. Занимаюсь изучением фольклора народов населяющих Крым, и понемногу стараюсь привнести обряды на свадьбу. Обожаю проводить смешанные интернациональные свадьбы.
К сожалению никак не могу загрузить фото на аватар, все утро билась.:frown:
Всем огромной удачи и понимающих хороших клиентов!!!

----------


## Курица

> К сожалению никак не могу загрузить фото на аватар, все утро билась


Не надо биться, надо сходить в темку "А как????..." В в Ин-ку баторе:wink:
Или напишите в личку, коллега- помогу!))))))))))))

----------


## nata_tamada

Здравствуйте дорогие друзья! давайте знакомиться ))) меня зовут Наталья, я из Днепропетровска в этом бизнессе довольно таки долгое время а тамадой только год работаю))) очень люблю креатив, не люблю работать по стандарту вот и ломала себе голову долгое время где же мне найти такой сайтик по обмену опытом с ведущими вот собственно говоря и нашла! я очень рада что меня сюда к вам занесло (чисто случайно) но я надеюсь что вы меня все здесь примите и мы бум вместе креативить! ВСЕГДА ВАША НАТАЛИ ))))

----------


## DomiKKKKKK

Всем доброго времени суток. Меня зовут Ольга, я из Украины, город Сумы. С 19 лет работала до недавна педагогом-организатором в школе. Если бы кто-то из одноклассников сказал бы мне лет в 15-ть, что свадьбы буду проводить - не поверила бы никогда. Но вот со  школы все и началось. Сначала корпоративчики для учителей, потом свадьбы для родственников. И пошло-поехало. Был не большой перерыв - на материнство - теперь вот снова в бой!!!! И как хорошо, что вместе с этим чудесным сайтом и его жителями!

----------


## optimistka17

> К сожалению никак не могу загрузить фото на аватар, все утро билась.


 Обычно такие проблемы, если не уменьшен размер фотографии.
 А уменьшать будешь в фотошопе.


> меня зовут Наталья, я из Днепропетровска


Привет,землячка!
 Раньше ты была у меня в группе в Контактах,ходила на сайт "Тамады-Плюс", а сейчас поселилась здесь Похвальная настойчивость ...



> Меня зовут Ольга, я из Украины, город Сумы.


 Вот и у Русланы землячка на Форуме появилась....
 Распологайтесь , новички  и чувствуйте себя как дома.

----------


## Хопочка

Доброго времени суток!
Меня зовут Надежда. В "подполье" сидеть не хочу, поэтому буду знакомиться)) Очень хочется найти здесь добрых и отзывчивых товарищей, друзей:biggrin:
Живу я в Подмосковье, город Щёлково. Может кто рядом есть?:wink:
Вот с группой Товарищей:biggrin: решили заняться проведением праздников. Опыт небольшой есть, но вот профессионально этим не занимались.Собрались, поговорили, решили....В тот же день на нас неожиданно свалился заказ)Мы решили , что вот он - хороший знак и взялись) Страшно и волнительно.Скажу сразу -праздник мы пока не провели. Ещё идёт подготовка. Пока не понюхали пороху и не знаем к чему быть готовыми)Очень надеюсь, что с вашей помощью мы не будем позорно изгнаны с банкета))))))

А ещё хочу сказать- вы все такие разные и все оооочень интересные. С вами классно)))

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Хопочка*,
 Надя, все когда-то начинали. Удачи! А друзей ты здесь найдёшь, обязательно!  :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

> вы все такие разные и все оооочень интересные. С вами классно)))


Да, Надя, ты правильно сказала,-  разные. И ссоримся порою и обижаемся. И критикуем друг друга порой жестко. Но и спешим на помощь по первому зову И это очень здорово.
 Раз уж оказалась здесь, цени наш Дом и не убегай в геологи

----------


## Озорная

*kaschtan*, Таня,
*nata_tamada*, Наташа,
*Крымуша*, Лена,
*DomiKKKKKK*, Оля,
*Хопочка*, Надя,

[IMG]http://*********ru/1414058.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Хопочка

> Раз уж оказалась здесь, цени наш Дом и не убегай в геологи


Сидеть в подполье не буду)))Как только появятся первые работы (а они должны появиться уже завтра) , сразу покажу. Да и на самом деле, не хочется быть банальной. К сожалению, на начальном этапе вряд ли удастся этого избежать, но я буду очень стараться.Хочется дарить людям праздник и постоянно удивлять.

----------


## DomiKKKKKK

> Распологайтесь , новички  и чувствуйте себя как дома.


Спасибо за теплый прием!!!

----------


## МАрина Буйнаровская

Доброго время суток всем форумчанам! Меня зовут Марина, я из Тюменской области проживаю в красивом поселке, выросла и всю сознательную жизнь  прожила в  Казахстане в одном из красивейших городов г.  Петропавловск ( этот город я люблю безумно, там вся моя родня и главное мама) там моя Родина, а здесь работа. Проведением праздников занимаюсь не так много времени, проводила  и свадьбы и  юбилеи,  мне  все это очень нравится.  И вот нынче попросила провести выпускной, готовясь к нему попала на ваш форум. Форум обалденный, мне здесь очень нравится.  Вы здесь все такие ассы, професионалы, я даже иногда вас побаиваюсь:smile:  Все классно- спасибо вам всем что вы есть.!!!!! Удачи вам в вашей работе!!!!!

----------


## Марья

*МАрина Буйнаровская*,
 Тезка, добро пожаловать! Да еще и землячка  :Ok:  А в каком красивом поселке проживаешь?

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Здравствуйте, люди добрые и талантливые во всех отношениях! Меня зовут Елена Ширшина! Я живу в Приморском крае, город Большой Камень, учитель начальных классов, завуч по воспитательной работе. На форуме почти 2 года, продвинутый геолог! Потому что никогда пустая не ухожу. В первую очередь - получаю прекрасное настроение, конечно много идей, полезных советов! Веду свадьбы, юбилеи, корпаративы, выпускные. Стаж достаточно приличный - 6 лет. Не всегда регулярно - не хватает времени, но всегда с удовольствием и огрмным желанием! Даже закончила курсы  ЕШКО по программе "Организация торжеств и деловых мероприятий" Поэтому знаю многих давно и уже люблю!! :flower:

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Здравствуйте, люди добрые и талантливые во всех отношениях! Меня зовут Елена Ширшина! Я живу в Приморском крае, город Большой Камень, учитель начальных классов, завуч по воспитательной работе. На форуме почти 2 года, продвинутый геолог! Потому что никогда пустая не ухожу. В первую очередь - получаю прекрасное настроение, конечно много идей, полезных советов! Веду свадьбы, юбилеи, корпаративы, выпускные. Стаж достаточно приличный - 6 лет. Не всегда регулярно - не хватает времени, но всегда с удовольствием и огромным желанием! Даже закончила курсы  ЕШКО по программе "Организация торжеств и деловых мероприятий" Поэтому знаю многих давно и уже люблю!! :flower:

----------


## Озорная

*МАрина Буйнаровская*, Марина
*shershena*, Лена,

[IMG]http://*********ru/1383079.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Инна Р.

*shershena*,
Привет, землячка!!! Передай привет Приморью, пос. Ливадии, и располагайся тут у нас!

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> *shershena*,
> Привет, землячка!!! Передай привет Приморью, пос. Ливадии, и располагайся тут у нас!


Спасибо!! Я уже!!!! А с чашечкой кофе и тёплыми словми на утро - сразу почувствовала себя дома! 
У нас сейчас дожди! Усановится погода - поедем в Ливадию, на пески! И обязательно с приветом!!!! :Vah:

----------


## LUSHA

Привет, меня зовут Оксана, Нижегородская область. восьмой год в молодежке(может быть кому нибудь знакома эта работа), ведущей приходилось быть многократно, а вот в качестве тамады я работаю второй год, и второй год думаю чего ж я раньше то....нравится, получается. Всем удачи в эту горячую пору.)))

----------


## Озорная

*LUSHA*, Оксана


*Милости просим к нашему шалашу......
*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1483224.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## клеопатра-29

Здравствуйте дорогие друзья ! Зовут меня Екатерина родилась и проживаю в г.Комсомольске на Амуре. Мне 33 года с 16 лет работаю на свадьбах и юбилеях Очень хочу к вам присоединиться у вас тут все по домашнему  и профессионалы вы в своем деле. Так как на форуме я недавно и еще не освоилась подскажите где делимся опытом есть что скинуть

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*клеопатра-29*,
 приветик. для начала сходи сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=276
 если есть чем поделиться
 сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621
 И еще...подпиши свое имя в личном кабинете

----------


## 1948

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане!Меня зовут Лена, мне 25 лет.Я домохозяйка, живу в Казахстане в городе Петровавловск.Как и большенство форумчан я нечайно наткнулось на этот замечательный форум, за что и благодарна случаю.Вообще я очень люблю близким людям делать приятное, дарить подарки в чем мне очень помогает, теперь уже мой любимый и единственный форум, а форум - это ВЫ ФОРУМЧАНЕ , добрые и отзывчевые!!!!!Желаю вам творческих успехов, здаровья и всего самого лучшего!!!!!!Своим творчеством, советами, идеями ВЫ очень многим людям дарите радость, за что Вам низкий поклон!!!!! :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## natali2ko

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут  Наталья. Я начинающий тамада.
Еще участь в школе организовывала  разные вечера посиделки. После окончания школы работала  при заводском клубе зав. детской секции а на самом деле была зав дискотечного клуба с красивым названием «Сангвиник»(Вы спросите почему сразу после  школы отвечаю хотела поступать в институт искусств на  факультет культурно художественная работа. А там нужно было либо муз образование чего у меня не было  либо 2 года стажа работы .Вот поэтому сразу после школы.)В мои   обязанности  входили организация вечеров  и проведении дискотек. Чем я и занималась с великим удовольствием. Через год меня с манили  Дом Офицеров  при дивизии на инструктора по КХР и я ушла работать туда. Работа интересная но со своей спецификой .Вышла замуж за лейтенанта. Что такое жизнь военных вы знаете это переезды из одного гарнизона в другой. Об учебе пришлось забыть.   Потом работала педагогом –организаторам  в подростковом клубе .Потом просто  организовывала праздники для своих детей  в классе. А их у меня трое. Потом  вела театральную студию в  школе. Очень мне нравилось там работать .Хотя было тяжело и костюмы  и декорацию и подбор музыки делала все сам .Зато после представления такое блаженство столько потом    получаешь  такой заряд энергии . Ушла по собственному желанию. Вы спросите, почему раз так нравилось? Та просто надоела, что моим трудом пользовались, заучи  - организаторы им почет слава деньги, а мне  даже спасибо нет. К тому моменту дети школу  у меня уже  по заканчивали,  и я оставила это дело ушла работать в гардероб. Иногда помогаю учителю, где учится крестный сын. Вот, а года 2 назад попросили провести юбилей провела потом свадьбу ну так, и  пошло и поехало. Конечно, заказов  пока  очень мал, город у нас не большой. Вот так я и стала тамадой и мне очень нравится особенно, когда клиент доволен,  получаешь такое удовлетворение. Ну, вы меня понимаете.

----------


## Озорная

*клеопатра-29*, Лена,

*1948*, Лена,

*natali2ko*, Наташа!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1502313.gif[/IMG]

Девочки, напишите, пожалуйста, свои имена в подписи или под ником. Все делается через страницу МОЙ КАБИНЕТ.

----------


## Ольга Фокина

Дорогие форумчане,примите в свои ряды .Очень хочеться быть среди вас!По рекоммендации своей коллеги землячки зашла на форум и до сих пор читаю и не могу выйдти.Я провожу праздники любого харрактера,занимаюсь любимым делом уже 10 лет.Хотелось бы почерпнуть от Вас ,что то новенькое и поделиться своими наработками.
Вот фото с моих свадеб
[IMG]http://*********ru/1447429m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1502724m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1503748m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1492484m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1485316m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1488388m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наталья Клещевникова

*Ольга Фокина*,
 ПРИВЕТ Олечка!Очень рада тому,что ты тоже здесь!Принимаем тебя с радостью в нашу большую дружную семью!!!!!! :flower: 
Фотки очень красивые !!!!Чувствуется энергетика свадьбы!Молодец!!!!!!

----------


## Зарянка

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! Меня зовут Таня. Живу в Челябинской области. Работаю в сельской администрации специалистом. Растет сынишка. По профессии педагог. Сейчас получаю второе образование (торговое). Открыла для себя этот чудо-форум почти два года назад, но не всегда была возможность выйти в интернет.  Праздники веду уже больше 13 лет. Очень люблю это занятие. Но читаю сообщения на форуме и понимаю, что мне еще учиться, учиься и учиться... Здесь участники - такие мастера своего дела!!! Спасибо вам огромное за такой замечательный форум. Это кладезь идей, поддержка и просто дружеское общение. Тоже хочу выложить несколько фотографии с моих свадеб, но пока не знаю как. Сейчас попробую.

Увы, не получилось:frown:. Может быть еще научусь, тогда выложу:rolleyes:

----------


## Наталья Клещевникова

*Зарянка*,
 Добро пожаловать в наши ряды,мы всем рады!!!!!!!Осваивай,форум и все я уверена получиться. :Ok:

----------


## Oksana Dnepr

Добрый день всем! Я из Днепропетровска, работала юристом, в сфере продаж и много еще где) Потом решила заниматься тем, что нравится. Счастливый случай подарил встречу с нужными людьми и началась моя творческая деятельность, которая приносит большое удовольствие. Первую свадьбу вспоминать страшно - тряслась от страха, как осиновый лист)) Провожу торжества сама, а также в паре с еще одной ведущей, замечательным человечком, очень интересно получается! Конечно, нужно еще многому учиться и постоянно совершенствоваться, в чем и помогают прекрасные люди с этого форума :flower:  
Всем искренне желаю творческих ус :flower: пехов, благополучия и процветания!!!! :flower:

----------


## sanja123

Всем привет! Нас зовут Вика и Саша. Мы из Костромской области. Занимаемся проведением праздников один год. И наверное не случайно. Вика закончила училище культуры (Педагог организатор), а я закончил музыкальное училище по классу баяна. Вика тамадит, а я занимаюсь техническим обеспечением (Музыка, Баян, живой вокал). Мы хотим познакомиться со своими единомышленниками по вопросам обмена опытом. Кому интересно Как проводят свадьбы в Костромской области пишите sanja-11@yandex.ru ; skype : sanjazw

----------


## Ольга Позитиffная

Привет всем участникам форума! Спешу лично с Вами всеми познакомиться!!! Я из Питера, учредитель компании "Позитиff СПб", компании по организации праздников:))))) В той самой, где и работаем мы вместе с Сашей Лениным, который уже не первый год на этом форуме, пропитавшийся его творческим духом и заразивший меня:)))) Зарегистрировалась, и теперь прошусь в Ваши ряды:)

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Мы хотим познакомиться со своими единомышленниками по вопросам обмена опытом. Кому интересно Как проводят свадьбы в Костромской области пишите


Саш, ты наверное немного не понял, мы тут не общаемся по личкам, а все знакомимся и общаемся на форуме. Если у тебя есть интересный материал по свадьбам, значит идешь в тему - Свадьбы, и пишешь там. Если по Юбилеям - в юбилеи, а если просто хочется поделиться позитивом, или пожаловаться на кого-то))) то в Беседку, и мы с удовольствием включимся в общение!




> В той самой, где и работаем мы вместе с Сашей Лениным, который уже не первый год на этом форуме, пропитавшийся его творческим духом и заразивший меня:)))) Зарегистрировалась, и теперь прошусь в Ваши ряды:)


Оль, сложно так сообразить, проще писать никами, чем Саша Ленин))))
Вот, заразил тебя, теперь ты будешь других заражать))) мы уже вылечиться не можем)

----------


## Курица

> Оль, сложно так сообразить, проще писать никами, чем Саша Ленин))))


Иннусь,  Саша Ленин - это *ЯАлекс* :Aga: 




> Привет всем участникам форума! Спешу лично с Вами всеми познакомиться!!!


*Ольга Позитиffная*,
Ольга, добро пожаловать! :flower: 
Как говорят в народе :_"Друзья моих друзей - мои друзья!"_

----------


## Озорная

*Oksana Dnepr*, Оксана,
*sanja123*, Саша и Вика,

[IMG]http://*********ru/1536837.gif[/IMG]

*Ольга Позитиffная*, Оля, а тебе особый, как землячке...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1526597.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Позитиffная

Озорная - спасибо огромное:) очень приятно!

----------


## tigricadn

Здравствуйте форумчане! Я новичок, мне 27 лет,зовут Елена, работаю музыкальным руководителем в ДОУ! Начала работать в 20 лет.Очень рада, что через инет попала на форум, очень полезный для творческих людей, которые не останавливаются на достигнутом.Буду рада общению с вами!!!

----------


## Озорная

*tigricadn*, Лена!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1525272.gif[/IMG]

 Вставляй скорее свою фотку  на аватарку, очень хочется на тебя посмотреть!:biggrin:

----------


## юрик71

*sanja123*,
*Ольга Позитиffная*,
 привет!

----------


## lumarus

Здравствуйте меня зовут Людмила, я из Томска. Мне 35 лет, работала много лет в агентстве недвижимости и вот уже как два года после рождения сынишки, как что то перещелкнулось потянуло на творчество, увлеклась сначала фотошопам, потом прошла курсы аэродизайна в Новосибирске, теперь очень хочу открыть свое Праздничное агентство, чем дальше тем больше затягивает.

----------


## Озорная

*lumarus,   Люда!*

[IMG]http://*********org/619210.gif[/IMG]

----------


## paterka

Я Наташа, озорной, веселый человечек:biggrin:

----------


## Озорная

> Я Наташа, озорной, веселый человечек


Ну, привет!  И я - тоже! Тезка, значицца!!! 

Давай, фоточку на аватарку вставляй скорее, оч хочется на весёлого человечка глянуть, а то, тут, сплошь, грустный люд обитает!:biggrin:

О себе, тоже, напиши, нам интересно, кто с нами решил общаться.... Обычно, когда в дом приходят, здороваются и о себе рассказывают, хоть чуть-чуть.... Или я не права? )))

----------


## digi-digi

Приветствую всех! Меня зовут Дарья мне 32 года, я из Казахстана. г Усть-Каменогорск. Проведением праздников начала заниматься лет 7 назад. Потом познакомилась с будущим мужем - он был против "такой" работы (оооочень ревнивый попался ). Пришлось с этим завязать. Потом я выходила замуж, рожала сынишку... и совсем закисла в декрете, да и денег стало нехватать. Поэтому муж с горем пополам и срепя зубами согласился! Вот уже 3 года я снова в "деле". Для меня это такая отдушина! Есть еще постоянная работа...в больнице. Я медик. еще есть психологическое образование..Но проводить праздники это!!!!!! В основном провожу свадьбы. Немного занимаюсь детскими праздниками в основном на новый год (дед мороз, снегурочка) С компьютером пока дружу плохо. поэтому вставлять фото и т.п. для меня проблема. Очень хочу поехать в Петропавловск! не знаю как с работой, ну и муж конечно против . Каааак одна куда-то!!!!низачто!!! а явсе равно хочу! Знакомая тамада показала форум!! просто нет слов как я рада быть среди вас! да, просто нет слов! Рада познакомиться со всеми!

----------


## юрик71

*digi-digi*,
 привет, наших казахов прибыло:biggrin:

----------


## sanja123

> Саш, ты наверное немного не понял, мы тут не общаемся по личкам, а все знакомимся и общаемся на форуме. Если у тебя есть интересный материал по свадьбам, значит идешь в тему - Свадьбы, и пишешь там. Если по Юбилеям - в юбилеи, а если просто хочется поделиться позитивом, или пожаловаться на кого-то))) то в Беседку, и мы с удовольствием включимся в общение!


Это я всё понимаю, но боязнь конкурентов мне не даёт возможность выкладывать эксклюзивные материалы на форуме. Это я с вами могу поделиться и наверное с очень многими кто общается на форуме . Вы живёте далеко так что мне нечего бояться, но как бы это не звучало странно, в маленьком городке Буй Костромской области интернет есть не только у меня и тамада в нём не только моя жена. Просто не хотелось бы делиться своими наработками с "халявщиками" (извините модератор за выражение). Мы в Буе зарегистрированы официально только одни и платим налоги тоже только мы (по проведению торжеств). Как мне сказал недавно мой знакомый видео-оператор (тоже ИП ) "только мы с вами работаем, а остальные все шабашники".

----------


## Сильва

*sanja123*,
 А у меня корни из Неи, там дед и дядьки похоронены... Да вроде костромских на форуме не встречала. Разве что геологи - а таким доступа в закрытые темы нет. Так что общайся в беседке пока, а пройдёт время - в темах всё и выкладывай, не боясь "коллег". А вообще-то ничего страшного в том, что из одного города люди общаются - нет, даже маленького. Ведь так, как ты или твоя жена, им всё равно не провести. Об этом много говорилось уже.

----------


## sanja123

> Ведь так, как ты или твоя жена, им всё равно не провести.


Просто обидно когда твой сценарий тупо из слова в слово повторяют, ещё и "не качественно" (мягко говоря) это делают. а потом заказчики говорят "Это мы видели, это нам не надо" ведь каждый конкурс порой самый примитивный бывает прокатывает на "ура" только надо знать когда его провернуть и как. если "Горе-ведущие" его один раз "опустили" то вряд ли в следующий раз получиться его провести как следует, особенно если кто-то из гостей его уже видел таким "Опущенным" Нам ведь тоже не жалко даже для своих конкурентов отдать какие то наработки но где гарантия что это проведут так как надо? В больших городах по другому. там с соседями то не часто знакомы, а в провинции "Тут кашлянул слыхать на всю округу"

----------


## optimistka17

> Просто обидно когда твой сценарий тупо из слова в слово повторяют, ещё и "не качественно"


Знаешь, здесь все в одинаковом положении.
 У каждого опытного, грамотного ведущего есть хороший и порой эксклюзивный материал.
 Чем хорошо Форум? Здесь есть , что взять каждому... Потому что нет предела совершенству...
Но вот кто-то только берет и приобретает статус так нелюбимого всеми Геолога. 
 А кто-то не только гребет в одну сторону, но с открытым сердцем ДЕЛИТСЯ
 Конечно хорошо, если  от души...
Тебя никто не просит выставить на всеобщее обозрение весь свой "изюм".
 Но есть , наверняка те фишки, которые используешь годами и они давно уже не секрет для земляков. Может расскажешь о них?
Хотя об этом разговор, есесственно, не в этой теме...

----------


## sanja123

> Но есть , наверняка те фишки, которые используешь годами и они давно уже не секрет для земляков.


Конечно есть и вы в конце-концов меня убедили ....

----------


## lyoka.l

Всем, всем большой привет!Я конечно здесь появилась позновато.Когда-то знакомилась давно в этой теме, но вот общаться не получалось, все время сообщение ни туда вставало.Я из Иркутской области, и кажется я здесь одна такая .....земляки отзовитесь!!!!!Работаю в школе психологом и учителем музыки- это хлеб, ведущей лет уже 6 - это маслице.Муж помогает на аппаратуре.Сейчас еще воспитываю двоих в шортиках 5,5 и 3 года.Никакого с ними долгого общения на форуме обычно не получается, сразу всем становиться что-нибудь нужно.

----------


## Alenajazz

> .Я из Иркутской области, и кажется я здесь одна такая .....земляки отзовитесь!!!!!


Я из Усть-Илимска, но сейчас живу в Таганроге. Здесь много людей из Иркутской области - из Братска, Иркутска.  :Aga:

----------


## Олесия

Доброго времени суток!Случайно попала на этот сайт...и осталась очарована теплотой общения и открытостью людей,не знаю с чего начать, поэтому наверное начну с этой темы. Зовут меня Олесия, работой ведущего занимаюсь с детства, сначала школа, потом институт и везде занималась организацией праздников,концертов и прочего. Два года назад бросила основную работу и ушла с головой в проведение праздников. Работаю больше за "удовольствие", но если за это предлагают хорошие деньги- только "за". Сценарии стараюсь писать сама,придумывать необычные конкурсы, обожаю тематические свадьбы ,дни рождения и т.п. Буду очень рада, если примите в свою дружную семью. Очень интересно пообщаться, посоветоваться, а может даже помочь кому то своими наработками. Очень не хватает теплого общения на профессиональные темы, у нас общение ведущих не практикуется, даже скорее наблюдается настороженность и боязнь конкуренции, но наверно это специфика не большого города. всем творческих успехов и полета фантазии.
С уважением Олесия. о.Сахалин  :)

----------


## optimistka17

> Очень не хватает теплого общения на профессиональные темы, у нас общение ведущих не практикуется, даже скорее наблюдается настороженность и боязнь конкуренции, но наверно это специфика не большого города.


Поверь,дело не в том, большой город или маленький
 Конкуренция была , есть и будет
 Но если среди коллег- ведущих у тебя есть друзья, то они не будут прятать от тебя свой "изюм"... Разумеется, если и ты идешь к ним с открытой душой...
 А пока- располагайся здесь, общайся... Глядишь и с земляками отношения установятся...

----------


## Крошка-Малышка

Всем привет! Какой замечательный и интересный сайт  :Ok: , много творческих и интересных людей. Попала сюда случайно, когда искала к юбилею монолог для Верки Сердючки . Огромное спасибо  :flower:  за этот материал. Юбилей, кстати, проводила впервые.
Теперь немного о себе. Мне 29 лет. Живу в маленьком городке Донецкой области. По образованию психолог, бухгалтер. Работала в школе психологом до декрета. В отличие от многих в школе и институте была очень скоромной и застенчивой и принимала участие в мероприятиях на вторых ролях. Мой потенциал открылся с рождением доченьки. Первые проведенные мною мероприятия - ее первые дени рождения. И вот после третьего ее дня рождения меня попросила сотрудница провести день рождения ее ребенку. Вот так я стала аниматором. Занимаюсь проведением детских дней рождений уже полтора года. Взрослые праздники не провожу, разве что только в виде исключения. Попутно увлеклась выпечкой и украшением тортов, так что на день рождения иду с тортом :smile:
Вот такая у меня история.
А теперь пошла осваиваться :biggrin:

----------


## Лиля Малышка

> Вот так я стала аниматором. Занимаюсь проведением детских дней рождений уже полтора года.


Ура!нашего полку прибыло
Каждый раз смотрю, кто из новичков занимается детскими праздниками и понимаю, что таких людей можно по пальцам пересчитать
 В детском разделе - просто море информации Заходи и пользуйся. А попутно делись своими проверенными играми.
 Вместе будем рождать новые идеи.
 тем более у нас и ники схожие.
 Надо понимать что ты, как и я, маленького роста?

----------


## Крошка-Малышка

> Ура!нашего полку прибыло
> Каждый раз смотрю, кто из новичков занимается детскими праздниками и понимаю, что таких людей можно по пальцам пересчитать
>  В детском разделе - просто море информации Заходи и пользуйся. А попутно делись своими проверенными играми.
>  Вместе будем рождать новые идеи.
>  тем более у нас и ники схожие.
>  Надо понимать что ты, как и я, маленького роста?


Спасибо Лиля Малышка. С удовольствием поделюсь своими наработками. 
А роста я не маленького. Просто меня муж так называет:smile:

----------


## MC_Pasha

Разрешите представиться, Павел Григорьевич Ваховский!

Ваш коллега из Германии, города Бремен. 
Приветствую всех форумчан и благодарю за то что "приняли" в свои ряды!

О себе.
Родился и прожил до 20-ти лет в Киеве. Родители музыканты. Первую свадьбу отлабал в 13 лет. Закончил эстрадный факультет музыкального училища им.Глиера, учился в Институте Культуры. К работе на свадьбах последовательно готовился, можно сказать, с пеленок.

После переезда в Германию успешно занимаюсь концертной деятельностью преимущественно в рускоязычной сфере.

Всем большой привет!

P.S. Мой сайт: http://www.vipmusik.de

----------


## Лиля Малышка

> Родился и прожил до 20-ти лет в Киеве.


Почти как Лена Чижик... 
Привет Украине за границей!

----------


## юрик71

*MC_Pasha*,



> Первую свадьбу отлабал в 13 лет.


и 


> успешно занимаюсь концертной деятельностью


совершенно не сочетаются с таким фото! не надо так себя принижать ИМХО!

----------


## Мармар

Приветствую всех творческих людей, на сайт попала случайно, но была приятно удивлена  доброжелательству и бескорыстной помощи, спасибо всем, что поддерживаете такой тон общения и не пускаете хамов и потребителей. О себе могу сказать, что мой дивиз: не хочешь ходить на работу - занимайся любимым делом. Я работник культуры с 20 летним стажем, делаю в городе праздники, пишу сценарии, занимаюсь режиссурой, подбираю и режу музыку, сама провожу мероприятия, Свадьбами и корпоративом занимаюсь 10 лет. С удовольствием поделюсь своим "изюмом". Много хороших идей черпнула на курсах повышения в Москве, есть такой институт, который приглашает знаменитых аниматоров А. Зайцева и В. Панфилова на лекции, поверте - это колондайк идей и материала, если кому интересны подробности пишите на почту mar-mar62@yandex.ru/

----------


## KAlinchik

> если кому интересны подробности пишите на почту mar-mar62@yandex.ru/


зачем на почту? ведь можно и на форуме поделиться...

----------


## Анна_ Чумова

Привет! Я, кажется, как то неправильно по форуму путешествую. Все не пойму с чего же надо начинать... Куда писать, как делиться, куда-то ткнусь, чего-то напишу, потому вдруг дойдет а-а не туда. И снова...Зарегистрирована давно, но пароль забывала, восстановила, не заходила и вот...
Начинать то надо  было тут! 
Мне 28 лет. С 18 лет работаю организатор в Доме детского творчества. По образованию педагог. Училась наукам и как праздник сделать праздником одновременно. Старшие коллеги делились советами, начинала с игровых детских программ, доросла до серьезных с людми важными. Говорят стала универсальной. Пять лет назад в период декретного отпуска посоветовали подработать ведущей корпоративов. Ну и закрутилось. Певрый раз ужасно боялась и волновалась. нет сейчас тоже волнуюсь...но уже не боюсь:) 
Потом были юбилеи и свадьбы. Сейчас берусь за все, кроме выпускных в школе.
Потому что ещё и со старшеклассниками работаю, как педагог дополнительного образования. С ребятами разные  районные мероприятия проводим, только  я уже их учить стараюсь; в конкурсах принимаем участие, и просто создаем условия для социализации.
На форум попала случайно, при свободе от сынули (4,5 года) теперь уже активно читаю, как научусь все делать буду выкладывать все свои наработки. ОБЕЩАЮ!!!!

----------


## Ната-li

Добрый вечер, дамы и господа. Мы рады приветствовать Вас....
Вот приблизительно так начинается каждая моя суббота, так как я в большей степени веду свадьбы, реже юбилеи.
Зовут меня Наталия, мне 23 года. Первую свадьбу провела в 17лет. Выгляжу старше, поэтому рано начала. Окончила академию культуры, режиссерский факультет. Студенческие будни и подтолкнули к таким заработкам.  Сама я из Украины, Сумская область, городочек на 50тыс. населения. Но на такое количество приходится больше 20-ти ведущих. Я самая молодая, этим и беру:wink:
Не скажу, что я ас, расти есть куда. Больше беру задором, молодостью, наглостью и отсутствием здоровой достойной конкуренции. 
Очень рада Вам:smile:
Спасибо за внимание.

----------


## yulika-best

Всех приветствую! Очень понравился ваш сайт, спасибо всем за ценные советы. Мне 29 лет. Сама работаю директором в сельском ДК недавно, 2 года, до этого работала в школе учителем музыки. Имею две специальности: преподаватель теории музыки, фортепиано, а недавно стала менеджером социально-культурной деятельности. Еще нет опыта в руководящей должности, но поняла, что многое можно почерпнуть здесь, своим опытом пока не могу поделиться, не наработала. С удовольствием участвую во всех наших сценариях, танцую. Руковожу народным ансамблем. Вот кратко о себе. Очень рада познакомиться со всеми! :Aga:

----------


## tatka17

Всем привет! Почитала, почитала сейчас все, что написано и поняла, что очень много схожего у все присутствует. Я наткнулась на этот форум совершенно случайно, но вот уже два месяца то каждый день, то через день сюда лазаю, читаю все попадя и удивляюсь, насколько люди творческие и неординарные здесь присутствуют. Сама я свадьбы, юбилеи, праздники начала проводит относительно недавно. Раньше тоже проводила праздники, но потом отошла от этого. Мне 28 лет в этом году стукнуло( ужас какой, самой не верится: в голове все еще 16). С детства на первых ролях в саду и в школе, потом было педагогическое училище: учитель начальных классов со специализацией организатор культурно-досуговой деятельности. Пять лет отработала в школе старшей вожатой.Ушла потому что достала безденежность( всю жизнь от неё стараюсь убежать и никак не получается)Начала работать в салоне сотовой связи, сейчас называюсь директорм магазина. В прошлом году поступила в универ (государственное и муниципальное управление). Что-то в жизни стало не хватать,вернулась уже к забытому: проведению праздников. И, несмотря на то, что устаю и паникую ужасно, получаю удовлетворение от этого. Получилось путано наверное, но пишу под влиянием момента. Спасибо всем ВАМ!:smile:

----------


## Orleana

Добрый день!!! В первую очередь хотела выразить свою благодарность создателям данного форума. Так много интересных вещей можно здесь найти. Спасибо большое  :flower:  
Если очень кратко о себе рассказать то, пожалуй, начну с того, что окончила университет в 2005 году, по специальности я управленец. Много где работала, вот последнее место работы это коммерческий банк, должность ведущий специалист отдела клиентской поддержки. На данный момент нахожусь в декретном отпуске. 
С малых лет любила выступать на публике, в школе и в университете всегда исполняла главные роли. Посещала очень долго театральную студию, после школы даже хотела поступать в театральный университет, но в последний момент передумала. 
Вот недавно провела несколько юбилеев и свадеб, и поняла что это то, что мне на самом деле интересно. (Правда проводила пока только знакомым и друзьям,  всем понравилось.)
Очень надеюсь, что у меня все получиться в этом для меня новом направлении. 
Спасибо за внимание!!

----------


## Панандопуло

Привет всем.
Если зовут, то откликаюсь как Михаил. 
В 198... затертом году взял руки еще кино камеру. В начале 90-х купил видео камеру для дома, а где то в конце 90-х приятель фотограф позвал поснимать свадьбу. Прикольно было по выходным этим подрабатывать :smile:. Присел на это и в течении 6-7 лет этим промышлял уже профессионально. Ведущих нашего города видел 90% и видел их ошибки и сильные стороны. Ну а так как в юности был в агит-бригаде и всяких там самопальных театрах  :biggrin: то микрофона и сцены не пугался.
И где-то 2005г решил, а почему бы не попробовать. Работа ведущего классная - *рот закрыл, рабочее место убрал*, а тут по 16-20 часов с видео камерой и всякой фигней обвешанный бегаешь. :wink: Ну и понеслась.
Где то с 2000г начали прибиваться люди и получилась наша фирма.

----------


## Мармар

> зачем на почту? ведь можно и на форуме поделиться...


Да дайствительно зачем на почту, спасибо за подсказку. пишу адрес и поверьте стоящие курсы, можно привести не только литературу, но самое главное опыт работы знаменитых матеров творческих матреских
АНО «ТВОРЧЕСКОЕ ОБЪЕДИНЕНИЕ «АРТ-ПЛЮС»
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
107241, г. Москва, а/я 2,  тел: (495) 772-52-14, тел/факс (495) 786-76-95, e-mail: toartplus@mail.ru

----------


## СаньКА83

Ну вот и сюда добралась!:smile:
Начала свою творческую деятельность в раннем детстве! когда смотрела КВН и мечтала вот так же, как ребята, выходить на сцену и дарить людям минуты счастья, а точнее, могу смело сказать, продлевать людям жизнь (ведь говорят, что 1 мин. смеха продлят жизнь человека на день). Но на протяжении многих лет мечты не становились реальностью. 
В школе, в институте - всегда была инициатором и заводилой! Всегда в центре всех событий. Потом  стала пробовать на домашних праздниках, один раз 30 декабря сломала руку, но все равно в новогоднюю ночь (отмечали дома с друзьями) переодевалась снегуркой и проводила конкурсы.
После института пригласили работать в молодежный центр. Согласилась. И не пожалела. Сколько всего приходилось сочинять, организовывать, да еще и проводить. 
И в один ПРЕКРАСНЫЙ день знакомая попросила сделать свадьбу..... и с тех пор моя мечта стала реальностью. Было это 2 года назад..... сейчас набираю клиентов.....нашла ВСЕХ ВАС, одним словом совершенствуюсь. 
Надеюсь на поддержку и понимание.:rolleyes:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Много хороших идей черпнула на курсах повышения в Москве,


хорошие идеи, это здорово. Если ими можно пользоваться, и вы эти идеи купили, то наверняка имеете право делиться ими. До Москвы доехать сможет не каждый, а вот на форуме с удовольствием бы почитали, если надо додумали, нам ведь главное - идея))) намек понят?)

----------


## Нюра

Я занимаюсь и детскими и взрослыми праздниками, считаю что этим делом нужно заниматься только любя его безгранично. Первым моим опытом была свадьба подруги, может именно поэтому больше люблю вести свадьбы! А ещё люблю обновлять программу новыми придумками и смотреть как это будет!
Дарить людям хорошее настроение это здорово!

----------


## ира10

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! Я тоже решила представится. Меня зовут Ирина Горлова, 47 лет, на форуме с февраля 2010 года, нашла его случайно, когда в очередной раз занималась подготовкой классного часа в школе. Я просто очень активная родительница, которая активно занимается помощью и классному руководителю и педагогам дополнительного образования а еще конечно потому что мой сын старается участвовать во многих мероприятиях - поет, читает стихи и т. д.  и еще потому что самой мне это очень нравится, в детстве сама везде участвовала - немного пою, читаю, могу (так говорят окружающие) провести торжество, но за деньги не пробовала. Форум замечательный, материала очень много и  очень классного. я конечно очень активный пользователь, на форум захожу почти каждый день, очень много почерпнула для работы с детьми, всегда благодарила и буду благодарить всех творческих людей форума за бескорыстную помощь. Ужасно расстроилась, что для меня закрылась тема "детские праздники", даже плакала чуть чуть.  У меня не много сообщений, наверное поэтому, теперь очень хочу пройти испытательный срок. Спасибо всем за помощь. В этом году я провела сама выпускной на основе ваших материалов у сына на параллель 9 классов - было очень здорово, всем очень очень понравилось и ещё классные театрализованные праздники к 9 мая. Один праздник был сделан школьной театральной студией,  а другой с классом сына. Показывали всей школе! Зрители плакали и конечно аплодировали. Еще раз спасибо. Хорошо, что вы - профессионалы есть и помогаете таким как я дилетантам, ведь нашим современным детям так не хватает таких праздников. Очень прошу администратор форума не выкидывать таких как я от материалов участников форума, хотя бы детских праздников. Извините за просьбу, если она вам не понравилась товарищи администратор, надеюсь на понимание. Спасибо за за то что выслушали, надеюсь будем дружить. Ирина

----------


## Ильич

> Если зовут, то откликаюсь как Михаил.


Подпиши под своим ником *Миша* вместо пользователь У нас так принято.А то все думают , что ты нас пользуешь...:biggrin:

----------


## Панандопуло

> Подпиши под своим ником *Миша* вместо пользователь У нас так принято.А то все думают , что ты нас пользуешь...:biggrin:


Не поверю, что все такие мнительные :Vah: , но что бы не нарушать традиции и устои :biggrin: исправил.... :tongue:

----------


## olesenka

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Олеся.  на форуме недавно. Хотелось бы познакомиться и завести друзей.

Я сейчас нахожусь в декретном отпуске. Однажды искала - как украсить комнату к дню рождения дочери и ...попала! Меня это так увлекло - я не вылазила из Интеренета. Скачивала уроки, фотки, книжки...
А потом попала на этот форум. Больше читала - так как новичку нужна информация.

На данный момент у меня есть небооольшой стаж - оформила 8 свадеб, юбилей и день рождения. Самой безумно нравится. Людям тоже.
Я гордо могу сказать - я  занимаюсь аэродизайном.

----------


## Ильич

> Не поверю, что все такие мнительные, но что бы не нарушать традиции и устои  исправил....


Да кто там мнительный:biggrin: Так удобнее.

----------


## Любаша И.

Краткость сестра таланта! Любовь,22 года.Началось с того,что не люблю скучные семейные праздники,стала их сценариями разнообразить,потом в универе опять сценарии,(а где и ведущая),теперь работаю воспитателем-всё проведение праздников на мне.Пошла подрабатывать в фирму на проведение дет.праздников-неблагодарное дело.Стала писать объявления в газету,провожу взрослые и детские праздники. Буду проводить свою первую свадьбу,ну а что из всего этого получится посмотрим через время)Но скажу точно,я этим не переболею,для меня ведение праздников-это счастье!!!!!

----------


## elena-perla

Доброго времени суток!
Расскажу немного и о себе.
Закончила музыкальную школу. Музыка сопровождала меня повсюду. Очень любила ходить на хоровые занятия... Теперь и сама учу деток петь, т.к. работаю музыкальным руководителем в учебно-воспитательном комплексе. Деткам нравится, а это - главное.

----------


## Миро4ка

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Мирослава. Родилась и ума набралась на Украине в Донецкой обл. Закончив актерскую студию при областном театре имени Артема и ДУКе (1993-1997), уехала на север. Работала В Центре культуры и досуга "Камертон" (ночной клуб, развлекательный центр, киноконцертный зал), затем в дк "Газовик". В составе творческой команды занималась организацией, написанием сценариев, и проведением городских праздников, фестивалей, вечеров-отдыха. По-совмещению работала ведущей на радио "Квадрат" в прямом эфире. Последние полтора года в ночном клубе "Крит" вела развлекательные программы и шоу. 
В сентябре 1998 года   (а вернее 4 сентября), провела первую свадьбу. И началось. Очень помогла работа в центре и дк, народ знал своих героев не по наслышке, а по реальным делам. Очень люблю свою работу, и называю ее ласково- удовлетворение:smile: Могу быть кем угодно! Я даже при своих параметрах сыграла в детском мюзикле (совсем немного пою) Красную шапочку, которая обожала багет и батоны. Сыграла в рок-опере "Евгений Онегин" няню. Ну, вообщем пишите, зовите! :Oj:  Очень рада присоединиться. 

Горжусь: 5 лет подряд вела городские митинги 9 мая. :flower: 
              Все вечера-отдыха для ветеранов и пенсионеров. :flower: 
              Все детские праздники городские и частные.:tongue:
              Почти все свадьбы (я их обожаю!) :Pivo: 
             Юбилей филиала "Газпромбанка".
             160 лет "Сбербанку"
             20 летний юбилей строительного треста.
             50-летний юбилей начальника строительного управления. (это была точка в моей северной карьере и финансирование было отличное). Это торжество получило среди гостей название "Красивый праздник". 
Я не хвастаюсь, просто хочу, что бы вы знали обо мне! Спасибо :Oj:

----------


## АнютикА

Всем доброе время суток.
АнютикА - Это мы  :Snegurochka: Аня и  :Pooh Door: Алексей.
Моя жена окончила дир. хор., Академ.хор, она Хормейстер, сейчас работает муз.руководителем. 
Я окончил тот же институт, что и жена, только Режиссуру театрализованных представлений. Работаю с детьми и занимаюсь организацией праздников. Берусь за всё что Бог пошлёт. :Santa2:  :Scenic:  :Russian:  :Pooh On Ball:  :Comando:  :Rap: 
Сейчас пытаемся обустроить свой быт на ново месте, в Брянске.
Как нас отличить?
Справедливый вопрос. Я подписываюсь "от А".
Рады будем пообщаться.

----------


## Anneta_VLZ

Доброго всем времени суток. Меня зовут Аня, я живу в г. Волжском, что находится совсем недалко от Волгограда)))) Учась в институте играла в КВН, после института тоже немного играла, сценарии писали вдвоем с подружкой)))) вроде неплохо получалось. Сейчас занимаюсь ведением свадеб))) я начинающая ведущая, 18 сентября моя первая свадьба, обязательно напишу отчет (когда пойму в каком разделе писать)))) Тем не менее опыт ведения торжеств имеется, началось все с праздников нашей компании, захотелось их разнообразить, стали делать тематическими, потом моя подруга вышла замуж, и как часто это бывает организовав свою свадьбу решила этим заниматься и организовала Мастерскую парад свадеб, в которой я сейчас и работаю. Наш профиль - тематические свадьбы по индивидуальному сценарию. Я уже провела 2 выездных регистрации, вечеринку второго дня свадьбы, и выкуп))))) Вот пока все)

----------


## optimistka17

Ой, как здорово, что на Форуме появилось так много новичков.
Не думайте, что никто не обратил внимание на ваше появление здесь:biggrin:


> гордо могу сказать - я занимаюсь аэродизайном.


Привет ,Олеся! Со временем переберешься в специальный раздел. Коллеги - ведущие у нас успевают и оформительской работой заниматься.


> скажу точно,я этим не переболею,для меня ведение праздников-это счастье!!!!!


А мне нравится твой настрой Люба! Так держать!



> Деткам нравится, а это - главное.


Думаю, что ты обоснуешься в нашем Детском разделе... Обожаю, когда на Форуме появляются люди, которые работают с детьми.



> Я подписываюсь "от А".


И кто же так подписывается? 
Запутали в конец!



> Меня зовут Мирослава. Родилась и ума набралась на Украине в Донецкой обл


Украина и здесь рулит! Привет,землячка!



> 18 сентября моя первая свадьба, обязательно напишу отчет (когда пойму в каком разделе писать)))


Удачи тебе на первой свадьбе. Отчет можешь писать либо в Беседке,либо в Собственных наработках вновь пришедших пользователей. А со временем перейдешь в специальный раздел( надеюсь, что ты же не собираешься сбегать в геологи?)

----------


## АнютикА

> И кто же так подписывается? 
> Запутали в конец!


Это, да, это мы такие:cool::biggrin:
Если от женского лица, значит, это не я
от А.

----------


## optimistka17

Дошло до Жирафа. Если стоит внизу А- то это Алексей
 А если не стоит, то сообщение писала Аня...
Во как!:biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## Иван1

Привет всем кто меня уже знает! А кто не знает, будем знакомиться. Зовут меня Иван. 
А почему первый? Когда регистрировался, моё имя было занято, и я вынужден был что-то
Изменить. Под псевдонимом не стал прятаться, всё как на духу. Когда первый раз зашёл на этот сайт, не разобравшись, что к чему успел и наследить. Ну, да ладно, бог с ним, чё сожалеть теперь об этом. Будем считать это моей визитной карточкой. 
      Я сам из небольшого городка Беларуси, где родился, вырос и сейчас живу и работаю. Свои университеты проходил в городе Могилеве, где закончил колледж искусств. Отделение – народное, специализация – баян. У меня есть сын и дочь, которым тоже я хочу помочь. Вот и занимаюсь своим любимым делом. Да! Я поющий тамада! Начал заниматься этим в 199.… Кстати совсем недавно встретил одного из своих первых клиентов, который рассказал, что дочь на выданье и жених имеется, быть может, скоро зайдёт разговор и о свадьбе. Вот тогда, только тебя буду приглашать вести. Если это случиться, можно считать что через мои руки (но не скажу же я что через ноги или как тут можно выразиться ещё?) прошло целое поколение. Я уже говорил об этом, городок наш небольшой, примерно, 70 тысяч населения, а ведущих, наверное, скоро полсотни наберётся. Конкуренция большая, молодёжь на пятки наступает. Но мы, слава богу, остаёмся на плаву. Почти все выходные заняты, кроме, когда пост. Это у нас строго соблюдают, хотя иногда тоже бывает. Вот и зашёл на этот сайт, чтобы ума набраться, опытом поделиться и, наверное, интеллект свой дальше развивать…

----------


## Инна Р.

*Иван1*,
 Привет, Иван! 
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## АнютикА

> Дошло до Жирафа. Если стоит внизу А- то это Алексей
>  А если не стоит, то сообщение писала Аня...
> Во как!:biggrin:


ДА, тат. :Ok: 
НО если я вдруг, не важно по кокой причине, поленился три лишние кнопки нажать...
Всё снова УСЛОЖНИТЬСЯ!:eek::eek: :Aga: :redface::redface:
от А.

----------


## надюшка311

Привет! Меня зовут Надюха. Я из города Вышний Волочек, что находится между Петербургом и Москвой.Наш городок небольшой, а вот конкурентов море, приходится все время новинки вводить, но по-моему моя фантазия иссякает, поэтому заглянула к вам на огонек.

----------


## Иван1

> *Иван1*,
>  Привет, Иван!


Привет!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

А ты не в Боровичах живешь??? А то у нас есть один форумчанин из Боровичей. Могем познакомить! :biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> по-моему моя фантазия иссякает


Что ж так низко себя оцениваешь, Надюха?
Уж кто-кто, а сама в себя верить ты просто обязана!

----------


## kuob

Здраствуйте! Меня зовут Татьяна, я закончила в своё время муз. школу, училище, консерваторию. Почти с начала трудовой деятельности работаю с детьми (музыкальным руководителем в детском саду, преподавателем в муз. школе). Одно время играла в самодеятельном эстрадном ансамбле. Очень люблю сама петь и танцевать. По семейным обстоятельствам был большой перерыв в работе (10 лет). В апреле устроилась в детский сад и сейчас в полной растерянности, поскольку у меня многое уже забылось, а материала нет. Грущу.

К тому же я очень неопытный пользователь.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*kuob*,
 Танюша, привет! Здесь есть целый раздел для муз. руководителей в дет. саду. Думаю, там найдёшь много замечательного материала. :flower:

----------


## Zажигалка

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! Примите и меня в свою огромную и дружную СЕМЬЮ! Зовут меня Елена, мне 35 лет, я - сибирячка! Работаю в педагогической среде, в данное время в декретном отпуске. 
"Я не волшебник, я только учусь..." Новичок я не только на форуме, но и в деле ведения праздников. Не люблю скучных вечеринок по типу: "выпил, закусил, поплясал, снова выпил, снова закусил, снова поплясал", стараюсь убедить людей в том, что можно гулять  по-другому. 
очень хочется стать профессионалом в этой области, потому что это дело мне по душе. Пока делаю первые пробные шаги, проводя корпоративные вечеринки на своей основной работе, юбилеи  у родственников, друзей, дни рождения для своих деток.
 Здорово, что есть такой ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЕЙШИЙ форум, где можно пообщаться с настоящими МАСТЕРАМИ СВОЕГО ДЕЛА, спросить совета, ведь нам, новичкам, это необходимо как воздух! Спасибо за ваше творчество, за ваш труд, за отзывчивость и щедрость! Надеюсь и я вам пригожусь!

----------


## Иван1

> А ты не в Боровичах живешь??? А то у нас есть один форумчанин из Боровичей. Могем познакомить!


Нет, спасибо! Не всё сразу, может быть потом. У меня уже есть друзья, да я и сам тоже пытаюсь наладить связь с земляками. Тут, наверное, они и помогают. Просто я просил об этом. Пока достаточно, потому что я и так не успеваю на форуме общаться по причинам, которые я в теме излагал. Это ведь тоже требует времени. А друг на форуме, это, наверное, не просто так, открыл окно и поставил птичку. Дружба ведь что-то большее предполагает. Нарисуйте, пожалуйста, нам новичкам обе стороны медали.  Чем друг отличается от простого участника, с которым я тоже могу свободно переписываться и общаться на нашем (или вашем?) форуме? А быть может я один такой? Это ведь мой первый форум и мне интересно знать все правила. Я понимаю, это личное дело каждого. Но всё-таки.... :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> К тому же я очень неопытный пользователь


Танюша!Все проходят через неопытность... Ты главное не расстраивайся, что не все сразу получается... 
Помимо раздела музыкальных руководителей в Детском саду , в нашем разделе ведущих есть детские праздники, или Детский раздел. Думаю, что там ты тоже найдешь много интересного.


> Зовут меня Елена, мне 35 лет, я - сибирячка


Привет Елена!Сибиряки у нас есть. И надеюсь, что ты станешь завсегдатаем встреч в Новосибирске.
 осматривайся и   оставайся общаться...  Хорошо, что тебе здесь понравилось.

----------


## Оксана Радуга

И на этой страничке всем здравствуйте!
Моё имя Оксана. Мне 38 лет. Я нигде не училась, ничего не заканчивала (имеется ввиду направление именно по праздникам). Всему сама научилась. Первый свой "корпоравтив" провела в 16 лет, когда была первокурсницей. Провела Новогодний бал в учебном заведении где училась. И пошло-поехало, свадьбы подружек, дни рождения и т.д
К сожалению, первый муж меня не понимал и я всё делала только для своего удовольствия!
Но к счастью, всё изменилось, и счастье женское улыбнулось мне!
Сейчас я счастлива во втором браке, у нас двое очаровательных девочек! А так же любимая работа!!!
Очень много полезной и главное поучительной инфы почерпнула на этом форуме, огромное Вам за это спасибо!!!

----------


## optimistka17

> Очень много полезной и главное поучительной инфы почерпнула на этом форуме, огромное Вам за это спасибо!!!


 Надо понимать,что пришло время держать* ответное* слово?
Не только брать,но и давать в ответ... Если готова,-дерзай,Оксана...

----------


## СветЛана9

Не стану нарушать традиций.Мой автограф:
Зовут меня от роду Светланой,живу в Приморском крае,что на Дальнем Востоке.По гороскопу я Весы,а люди,родившиеся под этим знаком в большей степени обладают хорошими организационными способностями и творческими возможностями.
С самой школы слыла балагуркой и неугомонной.Такова осталось и по сей день,хотя жизнь побила серьезно.Вот уже 9 лет активно увлекаюсь туризмом(водный,спелео,пешеходный,скалолазание).В своем населенном пункте очень известный человек,общественница и активистка.Являюсь председателем общешкольного комитета(дочь заканчивает 11 класс),секретарем избирательного участка,состою в спортивном комитете при местной администрации.Работаю я в Доме культуры методистом.
На моем счету проведено 5 свадеб(3 раза была свидетельницей),4 выпускных и около 10 юбилеев.
Однажды,на одной из свадеб выключили свет(только народ начала "разогревать") в ресторане,а автономка не сработала на полную мощь,как должна была по уверению администрации ресторана.Вот где я не знала,что мне делать!!!Петь песни не получалось(народ слов толком не знал),танцевать под тру-ля-ля тоже не вышло,кричалок и словесных конкурсов на тот момент в моей копилке вовсе не было.С горем попалам мы переконтовались 2 часа и наконец дали долгожданный свет.Наерстать упущенное мы наверстали,но после банкета я просто валилась с ног,а на второй день свадьбы я просто не могла и рта раскрыть!Я почти весь день просто проспала!Настолько я была выжата как лимон!Это была самая плохая свадьба под моим "руководством".До сих пор как вспомню,так и вздрогну!
Ну, в общем вот такая я вот...примете меня в свой творческий коллектив, а?

----------


## Курица

> Ну, в общем вот такая я вот...примете меня в свой творческий коллектив, а?


Вот именно ТАКИЕ, 



> С самой школы слыла балагуркой и неугомонной.Такова осталось и по сей день


как ты, Свет, тут и остаются...
И "своими в доску" :Aga:  становятся, и на реальные встречи выезжают, раз



> уже 9 лет активно увлекаюсь туризмом


так что-милости просим к нашему костру! погрейся, почитай - послушай, оглядись, да и вливайся!!! :Aga:

----------


## СветЛана9

Спасибо за радушный прием!Уже пригрелась,прочитала и по капелькам вливаюсь в общий творческий коллектив.Как приятно общаться с профессионалами,людьми,знающими свое дело!Надеюсь сработаемся :-)

----------


## Инна Р.

> Дружба ведь что-то большее предполагает.


Совершенно верно - но почему то она тут быстро возникаетр! Где то помог кому то, или тебе кто то. Пусть мелочью - удачной фразой, например. Начинается переписка хоть в теме, хоть в личке, и чаще всего даже очень редкое общение с человеком, с которым ты на волне, дает уверенность - что ОН тебя поддержит, Он тебе поможет, если что, ОН рад общению с тобой, ОН табя не предаст, в скользких ситуациях ... а что же это, если не дружба???
А самые необъяснимые вещи происходят, когда встречаешься с такими "друзьями" в реале - после первого взгляда понимаешь - ковычки нужно убрать!!! И в этом главная ценность общения по интернету!:biggrin:

----------


## AlenaM

привет всем. наконец-то я пишу. а-то все бегом, да бегом. если честно, даже и не обратила сразу внимание на то, что этот форум особенный. оказывается тут всем интересно кто есть кто. это радует. Я Алёна. Занимаюсь организацией праздников любого масштаба. А так как быть тамадой-музыкантом-диджеем-танцовщицей-оператором-оформителем успеть невозможно, то пришлось выбирать. Оформляю торжества:  и шарами, и тканями, и светом, и бусинками, и камушками, и цветочками, да чем вздумается и чем красиво будет!  А остальное уж- как времени хватит. И куклы ростовые делаю, и машины украшаю, и сценарии пишу,и . . . .. . . . . . .крестиком вышиваю.. . .  :Oj:   очень рада быть здесь с вами ) надеюсь что приживусь )

----------


## Курица

> ,и . . . .. . . . . . .крестиком вышиваю.. . .


...:biggrin: вот это, Алёнушка, для нас особо ценно... :Ok:  :Aga: 
то ценно, что ты с чувством юмора барышня...с такими всегда интересно! :Aga:

----------


## AliSONchik

Меня зовут Алиса- 19 лет. С 17-ти лет работаю в Районном доме культуы, методистом. С 7 лет занимаюсь вокалом. Учусь на 4 курсе по специальности Соц.-культурный сервис и туризм. Недавно занялась проведением праздников, очень понравилось быть тамадой)) Первое что я провела, детский день рождение,девочке 5 лет было, работала и с детьми и со взрослой аудиторией. Хочу заняться свадьбами, вот 25 сетября- первый заказ :smile:  На форум случайно наткнулась, очень много полезной информаии, много идей! Спасибо всем за эту работу))))

----------


## Оксана Радуга

*AliSONchik*
Эх, где мои 19 лет!?..... :wink:

----------


## AliSONchik

:smile:

----------


## Иван1

> Сообщение от Иван1
> Дружба ведь что-то большее предполагает.
> 
> Совершенно верно - но почему то она тут быстро возникаетр! Где то помог кому то, или тебе кто то. Пусть мелочью - удачной фразой, например. Начинается переписка хоть в теме, хоть в личке, и чаще всего даже очень редкое общение с человеком, с которым ты на волне, дает уверенность - что ОН тебя поддержит, Он тебе поможет, если что, ОН рад общению с тобой, ОН табя не предаст, в скользких ситуациях ... а что же это, если не дружба???
> А самые необъяснимые вещи происходят, когда встречаешься с такими "друзьями" в реале - после первого взгляда понимаешь - ковычки нужно убрать!!! И в этом главная ценность общения по интернету!


Спасибо за информацию! Всё понял.

----------


## optimistka17

> вот 25 сетября- первый заказ


ЖЕЛАЮ УДАЧИ!
И буду держать за тебя кулачки!

----------


## Лена Березина

здравствуйте, меня зовут Лена, мне 26 лет.живу в Саратове. Закончила педагогический институт, музыкальный факультет.профессия -учитель музыки, специализация-короче, муз. руководитель в садике, так и работаю и в школе и в садике. Меня друзья называют "душа компании" или " зажигалка". ОЧЕНЬ ВЕСЕЛЫЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК. всегда что - то провожу. вот, недавно мужу был юбилей, отгуляли до 4 часов утра - сценариий хороший подготовила.Есть сын, ходит в садик.муж военный.Нравится очень дарить радость и детям и взрослым.

----------


## Оля Стар

Доброго дня всем!!!Разрешите представиться-меня зовут Ольга,живу в славном городе Запорожье,Украина.По профессии я детский врач,а проведением мероприятий занимаюсь не так давно как хотелось бы,всего 3 года,а началось все с легкой руки моей хорошей знакомой,лучшей подружки Леночки Кузнецовой,за что ей ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо!!!Надеюсь,что здесь найду много интересных друзей.Сейчас в отпуске по уходу за ребенком,времени появилось больше надеюсь будем общаться...

----------


## Курица

> здравствуйте, меня зовут Лена





> Доброго дня всем!!!Разрешите представиться-меня зовут Ольга





> Меня зовут Алиса- 19 лет.


Здравствуйте, дорогие девушки, а меня зовут Татьяна...:biggrin: НЕ 17 лет...но ещё есть порох в пороховницах и...ягоды...в ягодицах!:biggrin:

Рада буду вас приветствовать и  в *Ин-Ку баторе*. Сейчас главное-не пропустить вот эту темкуhttp://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028 , а то она-как Инструкция к купленной вещи- очень часто становится нужной, как воздух, только когда возникает какая-то ситуация...
А вы её в закладочки себе забейте, и читайте-в час по несколько страниц...не больше...а то наступит перенасыщение :Aga: :biggrin: ценной и особо ценной информацией!

А если серьёзно- располагайтесь. надеюсь- вы к нам надолго!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1769442.gif[/IMG]

Вон, котик ещё гостей намывает...

----------


## Оля Стар

Спасибо за теплый прием!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Светлячек

Здравствуйте!Меня зовут Светлана!Хоть я и  не впервые захожу на форум,но написать решила только сейчас!Я РОДОМ ИЗ СОЛНЕЧНОЙ МОЛДАВИИ г.Кишинева.Вся моя деятельность была связана с детьми,я педагог начальных классов,и очень обожаю детей.Как таково ведущей,я нигде не работала.А по роду трудовой деятельности,всегда что то организовывала,для ребят,для родителей ,для коллектива.Я очень рада что зашла на этот форум,так как здесь очень много замечательных людей,и думаю встречу немало друзей!Опыта общения здесь немного,но думаю все впереди!Спасибо Всем,что делаете огромное дело!Общаетесь,делитесь мыслями,идеями,и просто  что Вы есть!

----------


## Гумочка

Светлана, я тоже из солнечной Молдовы!!! Прожила там 15!!! лет. Теперь волею судьбы вернулась на историческую Родину - Ставрополье. По профессии я учительница начальных классов, но после переезда на Северный Кавказ нашлось место в Доме Культуры, проработала в этой должности 3 года. После замужества опять переехала (в пределах своего района), предложили должность главного библиотекаря в сельской библиотеке. Проведением праздников занимаюсь всего лишь с этого лета. Было страшно, да ещё свадьба и гости со стороны невесты попались не ахти... Но зато какое это было боевое крещение!!! Конечно, я ещё совсем "зелёная" в этом сложном деле, "зеленей" не бывает...

----------


## Светлячек

Доброй ночи!Мне очень приятно,что из Солнечной Молдавии еще есть люди на форуме!Моя биография тоже как бы разнообразна,только все что я проводила,это в ходе моей деятельности!Просто я человек общительный,кампанейский.В Молдавии чем дальше,тем меньше русских школ,поэтому все таки хочется побольше общаться с людьми со всего мира!Я проработала в начальных классах 8 лет,затем лет 7 работала завучем по воспитательной работе в родном лицее(украино -румынском).Затем пришлось уехать в Москву,где рабтала гувернанткой в семье,вот именно в это время,находясь в Москве,я и пришла впервые на форум,правда свободно общаться не совсем получалось,ведь все таки не у себя дома.Теперь второй брак,вернулась домой,в Кишинев.Пока в поисках работы,но хочется найти что то по душе!Спасибо огромное,что пишете,делитесь!Думаю мы подружимся!

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте!Меня зовут Светлана!Хоть я и  не впервые захожу на форум,но написать решила только сейчас!Я РОДОМ ИЗ СОЛНЕЧНОЙ МОЛДАВИИ г.Кишинева





> Светлана, я тоже из солнечной Молдовы!!! Прожила там 15!!! лет.


*БИНЕ АЦЬ ВЕНИТ*, девчоночки!!!!!
Располагайтесь, всё будет хорошо! :flower:

----------


## FesTa

И тут отмечусь... Здравствуйте! я - Тамара, Днепропетровск, Украина. По профессии - врач...детский. Сейчас работаю в детском центре, веду творческие, развивающие и музыкальные занятия (с музыкантом на пару) для деток маленьких. Разрабатываю тематические планы, развиваю идею частного детского сада или хотя бы группы. Хотелось бы влиться в ваш замечательный творческий коллектив :)

----------


## Alenajazz

> я - Тамара, Днепропетровск, Украина.


Тамара, а вы знаете, что ваш ник *Феста* с итальянского переводится, как *праздник*?!

----------


## FesTa

> Тамара, а вы знаете, что ваш ник *Феста* с итальянского переводится, как *праздник*?!


нет, не знала! просто начальные буквы фамилии и имени... спасибо :)

----------


## optimistka17

> Здравствуйте! я - Тамара, Днепропетровск, Украина


Привет,землячка...
 Нас из Днепропетровска довольно много.
 В основном ,дружим между собой. Надеюсь,что будем и с тобой дружить
Если, конечно, не сбежишь в геологи...:smile:

----------


## FesTa

> Привет,землячка...
>  Нас из Днепропетровска довольно много.
>  В основном ,дружим между собой. Надеюсь,что будем и с тобой дружить
> Если, конечно, не сбежишь в геологи...:smile:


привет!:)  надеюсь, будем дружить!
А в геологи это куда??:eek:

----------


## Светлячек

> *БИНЕ АЦЬ ВЕНИТ*, девчоночки!!!!!
> Располагайтесь, всё будет хорошо!


Как тепло сказано!Спасибо огромное!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## таня1979

добрый вечер всем!!! моя история проста.... родилась в г. аркадаке, что в саратовской области...... дет.сад.... школа.... институт (спец.по соц.работе, психолог.)..... и снова детский сад,,, но в роли воспитателя, и на протяжении всей родословной приходилось играть разные роли,,, уродили меня мама с папой активисткой:smile: в настоящее время старший воспитатель  и ИП-две работы разные, но объеденены общей спецификой. магазин все для праздника, ,,,..а так же проведение различных мероприятий. вот такая история вкратце.

----------


## optimistka17

> в *геологи* это куда??


Это когда кто-то регистрируется, читает, изредка пишет, а потом остается на Форуме только читать.
Брать- берет
 А давать- ничего не дает Не пишет, не общается. 
Вобщем- уходит в такое себе подполье.
Геологов у нас не любят:wink:
А уходят зачастую потому, что новичка обижают какой-то фразой( у нас это бывает запрасто,даже ненароком)
Вобщем,-не реагируй остро на критику, не обижайся на замечания ,пиши как проводишь праздники сама и все будет - супер!Избежишь статуса ГЕОЛОГА...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> магазин все для праздника, ,,,..а так же проведение различных мероприятий


Интересно- интересно...
 Давай о магазине поподробнее. Впрочем и о том как работаешь поподробнее...

----------


## Мариночка_72

Добрый всем день!!! Меня зовут Марина,я из славного города  РОСТОВА-на-ДОНУ! Донская казачка,можно и так сказать !37 лет от роду,за свою короткую жизнь уже успела обзавестись собственным домом, любимым мужем.,и обажаемыми детками,отроду20,и 10 годочков! 10 лет назад провела свадьбу своей сестры,тетя попросила,все родные просто обалдели,и пророчили мне -БУДЬ СУПЕР ТАМАДОЙ!! ну я и не посмела им перечить....с тех пор скромненько так и называюсь!! Обажаю СВАДЬБЫ, необычных креативных ЛЮДЕЙ, ЖИЗНЬ,СЕМЬЮ,ПУТЕШЕВСТВОВАТЬ и ВАС,дорогие ФОРУМЧАНЕ!!((((((

----------


## таня1979

> Интересно- интересно...
> Давай о магазине поподробнее.


я уже немного освятила о своем магазинчике на страницах форума, ну, да мне не трудно,. я и тут напишу. 
вообщем, работаю я в детском саду с 18 лет...была малодая, и СОВСЕМ не опытная,,, благо, мир не без добрых людей, помогли здесь, подсказали там.. и  пошло,поехало,. документации такой как сейчас раньше не было, и мне работа с  детьми ужасно понравилось, потом ужасное слово,. сокращение штатых единиц, меня не обошло,. перебралась в библиотеку, отработала 2 года,библиотекарем и при школе вела кружки. в один прекрасный день ко мне пришла заведующая детского сада(другого, не того где я раньше работала) и пригласила к себе в роли роли воспитателя поработать временно,. я не раздумывая пошла. так и осталась здесь в моей "чайке". сейчас работаю. старшим воспитателем. работу свою люблю ужасно,. но бумажная волокита и вечные проверяющие с разными требованиями бьют по рукам,. времени на детей

*Добавлено через 21 минуту*
практически нет, меня это ужасно угнетает, только наметишь чего - нибудь интересное, так не тут то было, надо сделать то, что никому особо-то и не надо,,,ужасно не интересно сидеть бесцельно на стуле и писать никем нечитаемые бумаги... в общем решилась я открыть свое дело,, которое тоже связано с детьми. вобщем открыла магазин( все для проведения различных мероприятий:  свадьбы, ди рожд. юбилеи, т д.)  и там же принимаю заказы на проведение детских мероприятий. наработок за годы воспитательства накопилось много,,, прочему бы не применить их в этом русле... а еще приходилось проводить свадьбы у друзей 2 раза. там меня заметили и стали приглашать на свадьбы за деньги,,, провела немного свадеб,, но пришлось расстаться с полюбившимся делом,, муж хотел видеть жену по выходным дома,. теперь я рассталась с мужем и мне никто не мешает заниматься тем, чем хочу я..... заодно в магазине разместила объявления о проведении свадеб, юбилеев,корпоративов, т.к. постоянно провожу все развлекаловки в кругу друзей и близких... не ас, но получается весело и интересно,,,  попала сюда, к НАМ с подсказки моей подруги, она муз. руководитель в д/с. безгранично рада этому...... так вот я совмещаю работу в саду и в магазине. сейчас пробую открыть кафе, и банкет.зал для проведения мероприятий, там же будет и магазин,,, мыслей и планов по этому поводу куча,. а главное есть необхватное желание..... :smile:

----------


## FesTa

> Это когда кто-то регистрируется, читает, изредка пишет, а потом остается на Форуме только читать.
> Брать- берет
>  А давать- ничего не дает Не пишет, не общается. 
> Вобщем- уходит в такое себе подполье.
> Геологов у нас не любят:wink:
> А уходят зачастую потому, что новичка обижают какой-то фразой( у нас это бывает запрасто,даже ненароком)
> Вобщем,-не реагируй остро на критику, не обижайся на замечания ,пиши как проводишь праздники сама и все будет - супер!Избежишь статуса ГЕОЛОГА...


аа, ясно... прикольное определение... :) спасибо за объяснение!

----------


## Юльяна

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! Вот как и все пришла рассказать о себе. Меня зовут Юлия, мне 27 лет. По профессии я бухгалтер, а по призванию ведущая праздников. Все началось давным-давно, в детстве. Побывав на свадьбе у брата, я "заболела" свадьбами!!! Мне было 14 лет и, конечно, тогда ни о каком проведении праздников не могло быть и речи! Но все же я с усердием разрабатывала различные сценарии, записывала их в тетрадку и в душе мечтала стать ведущей. Время шло и детские мечты постепенно забылись, ушли на второй план. Я закончила школу, поступила в институт (сельхоз). За время учебы принимала активное участие в творческих мероприятиях, также занималась проведением всех семейных торжеств, которые у нас бывают постоянно, дабы семья большая. После учебы вышла замуж, родила сыночка (сейчас ему 4,5 года). Ну а недавно, 3 года назад, я была свидетельницей на свадьбе у сестры моего мужа и мне было поручено провести второй день свадьбы. Все прошло очень хорошо, всем понравилось. Сказали даже, что было намного веселее. чем в первый день (который проводила профессиональная тамада). Мне посоветовали заниматься проведением праздников дальше. Ну и вдохновленная всеми похвалами, я начала этот путь. Конечно, у меня нет специального образования и пока еще совсем мало опыта, но я думаю, главное - это желание!!! Ведь если захотеть. то обязательно все получится!!!:smile:

----------


## Siara

Всем привет, я Ирина. В осном организую и провожу корпоративные праздники. Начала недавно, с менеджера по персоналу (входило в обязанности). Много бональщины в моей работе, занимаюсь праздниками не профессионально. Хочу учиться, но обещаю делиться всем, что уже есть.

----------


## Юльяна

> Всем привет, я Ирина. В осном организую и провожу корпоративные праздники.


Привет, Ирина! Ты откуда? Занимаешься только корпоративами или что-то еще проводишь?

----------


## Anneta_VLZ

Привет всем новичкам)) я вернулась, но не из геологов, просто для первого раза две свадьбы друг за другом (18 и 25 сентября) для новичка многовато))) вот только отдохнула морально и на форум)))) Прошло все хорошо, конечно не без "косячков", НО, мен очень понравилось, у меня не было ощущения эйфории, я просто была на СВОЕМ месте))) Молодожены поблагодарили, уехали с праздника довольные - это для меня самое главное, может потому что они были первыми - но мне попались такие ребята классные, для них хотелось выложиться не просто на 100% а на 1000%. Про фишки, которые родились во время написания сценариев, выложу на страничке собственных наработок))))
Большое спасибо, пожелавшим мне удачу, это было очень приятно))))
Так что, теперь я абсолютно легально могу зваться - ведущая свадебных торжеств)))

----------


## Siara

*Юльяна*,
Привет. Я из Кемерово. 
В основном корпоративы, было несколько Юбилеев. За свадьбы не бралась. Считаю, что это сложнее, пока не решаюсь.

----------


## Юльяна

> За свадьбы не бралась. Считаю, что это сложнее, пока не решаюсь.


А для меня, наоборот, почему-то сложнее проводить корпоративы, чем свадьбы или юбилеи. Проводила их всего несколько раз и всегда с каким-то внутренним волнением. впрочем, каждому свое... :smile:

----------


## Миленка2

Здравствуйте, милые форумчане!Уже осваиваю форум, а сюда забрела впервые! Не подумайте,что я невоспитанная-писала в темке для новичков"только вас здесь и не хватало". Зовут меня Елена. Я из Ленинградской области.Имею основную работу, не связанную с этой стезей. Но уж очень близка и по душе мне вся эта праздничная круговерть.  
До профессиональной тамады мне ну о-о-очень далеко.Но от своего не отступлю.Буду учиться,учиться и учиться.Форум - огромная помощь в обучении-спасибо всем-всем-всем за бесценный материал! Еще очень хочется вносить и свою лепту, но пока наработок маловато.Весь мой опыт - это детские праздники-дни рождения и психолого-педагогическое образование. Надеюсь на  дружбу с вами, общение и взаимопонимание!Спасибо за поддержку.Не обижусь,если и не будет ответа на мое сообщение.Понимаю, что профессионалам просто некогда уделять всем начинающим внимание, а с начинающими мы едины в эмоциях! Спасибо ВАМ ВСЕМ за то,что ВЫ здесь ЕСТЬ!:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> Не обижусь,если и не будет ответа на мое сообщение


 А вот прогнозировать себе на такие вот неответы- отнюдь не стоит...
 Кто стучит в двери- тем и открывают. В некоторых вопросах стоит проявлять упорство и инициативу.
 Под лежачий камень вода не течет,как никак

----------


## АлексейФ

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Алексей! На сайте одного ведущего прочитал о вашем форуме. Зашел. Осматриваюсь. Мне нравится. Спасибо тем людям, которые двигают и ведут эту махину! Люди все очень талантливые, уже очень много раз сказал "Спасибо!".
Свадьбы и юбилеи провожу очень давно. По образованию и месту работы: клубный работник.

----------


## optimistka17

> Люди все очень талантливые, уже очень много раз сказал "Спасибо!".


Да, Леша, я увидела твои "Спасибо" Ты их поставил уже 106 раз за тот небольшой промежуток времени, который прошел со дня регистрации :Ok: 
 А может хватит осматриваться? 
 Пиши смелее, тем более, что сам говоришь, что свадьбы и юбилеи проводишь давно.
 И еще, мне напрмер, очень интересно,( если это не секрет), какой ведущий на своем сайте указал ссылку на наш Форум? Смелый шаг.. И похвальный на мой взгляд...

----------


## АлексейФ

Здравствуйте, Людмила! Вот адрес сайта, на котором в одной из статей я знал о форуме: http://www.tamadenok.ru/.

Спасибо за приветствие и приветливость. Постараюсь участвовать в обсуждениях на форуме.

----------


## optimistka17

Спасибо ,Леша.
 Романа помню. Он прошлім летов( в 2009 году) обещал приехать на Тамадею в Крым, в Песчаное, но как говорят,- соскочил...Что-то у него не срослось. Так и не познакомились лично
 Роман вообще редко к нам на Форум заходит. Но сайт у него довольно интересный . Надо будет повнимаательнее рассмотреть его на досуге

----------


## Миленка2

> Кто стучит в двери- тем и открывают. В некоторых вопросах стоит проявлять упорство и инициативу.
>  Под лежачий камень вода не течет,как никак


Cпасибо, Людмила, за совет!Учту!!!Буду стучать во все двери и окна, пока не откроют, а, если надо будет, и на крышу залезу!!! :tongue:

----------


## тапочка74

Друзья, поздравте меня, я прошла боевое крещение!!!!!Меня пригласили вести юбилей, 50 лет очень хорошему человеку(мужчине),с очень большой организации. Я сначало испугалась, что не справлюсь. Но благодаря нашему сайту и вам друзья, у меня праздник прошел на УРА!!!! СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!

----------


## volkovatatyana

Доброе время суток всем! Меня зовут Татьяна, я из г. Наро-Фоминск, что в 70км от Москвы. Это мое первое сообщение на этом форуме (надеюсь, что не последнее)! Немного о себе: мне 26 лет, закончила сначала муз. школу, потом муз. колледж. Была очень скромной и забитой девчонкой. А затем вдруг резко решила сменить профессию и пошла учиться на бухгалтера. И вот тут-то все и началось. Ни один концерт не проходил без моего участия, всегда просили что-то сыграть и спеть, а потом и ведущей была. 
На сегодняшний день я работаю вообще в сфере страхования. но музыка меня постоянно тянула и я решила, что пора покупать аппаратуру и начинать ходить на банкеты. Самый первый заказ был юбилей у тети - были свои плюсы и минусы, но в целом гости были довольны. И так потихоньку поехало. Не могу сказать, что у меня постоянные заказы, да я и не стремлюсь к этому - уж очень много сил и времени занимает подготовка и проведение. Для меня это больше хобби, чем постоянный заработок. 
Я всегда привыкла рассчитывать только на себя и поэтому могу работать и как тамада, и как ди-джей. 
Очень буду рада познакомиться здесь с интересными людьми, так как все таки считаю себя начинающей тамадой.
Всем удачи и всегда хорошего настроения!!!

----------


## Валентина Сысуева

Добрый вечер дорогие коллеги! Я очень рада с вами со всеми познакомиться! Меня зовут Валентина! Мне кажется на этой страничке я нахожу родственные души.Я тоже занимаюсь в свободное время ведущей на многих праздниках, работаю уже как  15 лет , сначало ходила просто баянисткой, а потом начала писать сценарии сама, много покупаю литературы, выписываю из ин-нета.Меня просто затягивает. Я только недавно освоила компьютор, может и буду вам полезна, выложу что нибудь.Я очень люблю гостей, и их забавлять на вечеринках.А так ещё есть основная работа муз.рук в детском саду.Пишите какие новые конкурсы используете, как проводите по новому свадьбы.И не скромный вопрос-сколько стоят в вашем городе услуги тамады и баяниста.

----------


## manja

Давно не заходила ...в эту тему..и вот сейчас почитала слова новеньких наших форумчан..о себе...увидела их..и рада познакомиться со всеми..
вспоминаю как я пришла болеше двух лет назад..на форум..
Пусть вам будет..здесь уютно..встретите друзей.. и будете расти и развиваться...
пусть все получается..

----------


## Валентина Сысуева

Добрый вечер уважаемые коллеги! Меня зовут Валентина! Я из города Саранска!Работаю в детском саду музыкальным руководителем, а свободное время хожу провожу свадьбы, юбилеи.Я закончила музыкальную школу, музыкальное училище по  классу народные инструменты, очень люблю работать с народом, пою сама иногда сочиняю свои песни.

----------


## Orel87

Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги. Меня зовут Антон, работаю тамадой примерно 4 года.  По специальности являюсь технологом производство перерабатывающей промышленности, но проработал им буквально один месяц, и понял что это совершенно не моё, оценив всё что я умею и от чего получаю удовольствие пришел к выводу что по мере своих сил и возможностей  буду дарить людям праздник. Официально тружусь педагогом-организатором в центре детского творчества и также получаю от этого не мало удовольствия. Ну, а каждое лето отправляюсь работать в детский лагерь, там я являюсь заместителем директора по организационно-досуговой деятельности. Проведя 21 сутки в компании детей, пропитавшись духом детства и свободы можно работать целый год без остановки.Советую всем ближайшем летом бросить всё и попробовать отдохнуть, так как я, и мозги начинают лучше работать и позитива куча.  
Очень рад, что попал к вам на форум, здесь столько всего интересного и нового что просто не хватает времени всё посмотреть. Буду потихоньку осваиваться и периодически выкладывать свои наработки. Всем удачи и хорошего настроения.

----------


## Катуна

Добрый вечер всем форумчанам! Меня зовут Катюша, я из города Оренбурга, Сайт нашла случайно,(люблю по путешествовать в паутине). Пока я еще разбираюсь, что к чему, но  один вывод сделала сразу- здесь собрались ТАЛАНТВИЙШИЕ ЛЮДИ! Огромное спасибо Вам, милые девочки, замечательные наши мальчики за то , что вы делаете! Творите, ищите, дерзаете, приносите радость и праздник в  дома! Кто не работал ведущим праздником , тот не знает сколько пота нужно пролить чтобы праздник получился. Я -ведущая уже с большим стажем ( в шутку говорю- столько не живут) У меня взрослая дочь, два сына -близница тоже взрослых,   внук и маленькая очаровательная внучка.А начинала я с проведения безалкогольных свадеб.Вызвали в райком партии( я работала тогда худ.рук. ДК)и как члена партии обязали провести показательную безалкогольную свадьбу. Вот с тех пор и поехало... Затягивает страшно!Хочу быть полезной на форуме, но из-за большой занятости не так часто захожу в ваш теплый ДОМ ТВОРЧЕСТВА. Надуюсь найти помощников, чтобы быстрее влиться в  ваш сплоченный коллектив. Принимаете?!

----------


## olnika

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Я второй день на сайте, но уже поняла, что это сайт профи. Меня зовут Ольга, живу в Кузбассе. В эту сферу попала в наказание за прогул. Много лет назад, работая во Дворце пионеров культорганизатором , не согласилась выйти на работу в свой законный выходной!!!!  СУББОТУ.Ну, как меня ругали, я не буду рассказывать. А вот месть для меня придумали жестокую- на месяц перевели меня работать в соседнее здание Зал торжеств, где загуляла ведущая. Альтернативой этому было предложение уволиться. А я очень любила свою работу с детками- каждый день праздник!!! И никаких проблем с наполняемостью. Смирилась... А дальше все, как у многих- первый мандраж на свадьбе, но и впервые испытанная радость от того, что у меня получается завести зал. И с той поры у меня две больших профессиональных любви : работа с детками и праздники. И вот уже порой хочется все закончить, но уйти не получается. То новые идеи вдруг появились и хочется их реализовать, то заказчики сумеют убедить. работаю каждую неделю. Здесь еще осваиваюсь, пока многое для меня в диковину.да и могу признаться, что чувствую себя чайником... А значит есть смысл учиться, а значит хочется вновь обретенные знания реализовать... Большое спасибо всем старожилам за щедрость. Пока могу только выражать благодарность от всего сердца. Ну а в личной жизни - есть семья. С мужем вместе работаем. Он играет в ЗАГСе и снимает видео. От него и узнала про ваш сайт.За что любить пообещала еще больше.

----------


## maknata

Вливайся,бщайся, и откроются тебе ещё многин...горизонты! :Yes4:  :Derisive:

----------


## Lava

Доброго времени суток, Уважаемые коллеги и друзья! Разрешите представиться - Виталий. В настоящее время проживаю в Ярославле, что в стране Россия находится. Вот уже более 5 лет работаю в сфере развлечений - сначала как музыкант-вокалист и диджей(хотя не люблю этого слова, лучше сказать "музыкальный помощник"), а затем (по причине болезни ведущей) срочно переквалифицировался в ведущего-тамаду разнообразных мероприятий. За эти годы поработал и музыкальным ведущим на летней площадке и вокалистом в разных заведениях и, конечно же, ведущим. Чувствую, что необходимо совершенствоваться постоянно, искать новые и новые приемы и стилистику для применения их в проведении праздников и создании настроения. Вот уже более года работаю в режиме парного ведения (у меня напарница замечательная)  - получается вроде неплохо, но мы стремимся к лучшему. Работа в паре открывает совершенно новые возможности для воспроизведения наработок и импровизации. Понимаю, что только в открытом общении и содружестве с таким моногоопытным и профессиональным коллективом, какой сложился на форуме, можно воспроизвести на свет и реализовать самые интересные развлекательные идеи. Сейчас мне 31 год. В личной жизни счастлив с женой))) Кстати, на этот замечательный форум меня привел мой брат Олег МОРО.
Вот и меня теперь принимайте в свою многорукую творческую компанию! :Smile3:

----------


## Аверина

Раз уж lava (Виталий) так развернуто представил себя- поспешу представиться тоже. Я та самая его " замечательная " напарница. Меня зовут Лариса. В ваш коллектив меня привел именно Виталий- продвинутый юзер, в отличии от меня.

----------


## optimistka17

Виталий, Лариса!Приятно познакомиться
Каждый раз , когда мне попадалась толковая книжка Ярославльского издательства я вздыхала, почему же у нас на Форуме нет ведущих из Ярославля? Теперь знаю,- есть...И это не единственный повод порадоваться, что вы появились здесь
 парное ведение-это то, что меня всегда интересовалао, но не получалось найти партнера.Наверно, плохо искала...

----------


## Lava

*optimistka17*, Да - теперь есть из Ярославля ))) А тандем у нас получился совершенно неожиданно, даже можно сказать случайно! Вот теперь развиваемся в данном направлении :Smile3: )))

----------


## Аверина

Мы тоже и не предполагали что будем вместе трудиться. А теперь, когда работаю одна ( ситуации всякие бывают)-нам иногда приходится разделиться- честно, чувствую себя некомфортно... :Blink:

----------


## Lava

А вот мы с Авериной Ларисой на боевом посту)))) :Ok:

----------


## Аверина

Вот ты Виталя- вредина!!!! Фотку " рехтануть" не мог. По крайней мере меня бы хоть подправил! Видимо женское и мужское  восприятие рознятся! :Grin:

----------


## Гумочка

Ну подскажите, наконец, особо "одарённой" девушке: как изменить автоподпись???!!! Билась втихаря, билась, всё бестолку...

----------


## Курица

> подскажите, наконец, особо "одарённой" девушке:как изменить автоподпись???!!


Зайди в Твой кабинет, а дальше одаренность поможет-только читай внимательно и выполняй!

----------


## Yuras

Привет всем! В этот "бизнес" помог влиться друг детства. До этого спокойно работал регулировщиком радиоаппаратуры на теле заводе "Витязь". Был в составе ВИА "Вариант" при этом же заводе в качестве вокалиста. Сочинял тексты к песням, руководитель группы - музыку к ним.  1992 год, кризис, перестройка, нехватка денег сподвигли на переезд в другой город. С двумя малолетними детьми это был подвиг, как я потом понял. Но постепенно всё наладилось. Купили Ямаху pss-51, сам склёпал усилитель, микшер и колонки на кинап-ах. Работали сначала втроём. Я аккордеонист, клавишник и вокалист, друг - вокал, клавиши, бубен, а третий товарищ - ведущий. Через год работали уже без ведущего, сами всё научились вести, да и гонорар на двоих легче делится. В 1996 году купил Yamaha PSR-530, на ней отработали до 1999 года, потом недолго yamaha PSR-940 и  Korg PA-50. С 2002 года минидиск, с 2005 года ноутбук. Вот такая эволюция произошла. За всё время в сумме около 9-10 лет(раз в неделю) отработал в местном ресторане, ну и весь период времени с 1993 года по сей день, конечно свадьбы, юбилеи, выпускные, новогодние огоньки и др.. Кстати новый год с 1996 года ни разу дома встретить не пришлось, играл новые года по кабакам и барам. Каждый раз думал что это последний, но потом опять всё повторялось.  Работа в ресторане очень обогатила репертуар, надо отдать этому должное. Фонограммы, что качаю с инета, что пишу сам дома на компьютере. Параллельно лет пять занимаюсь немного видеосъёмкой и видеомонтажом.

----------


## Olga Plovayko

Доброй ночи всем! Примите в свою дружную компанию? Меня зовут Оля, я из Донецкой области, г.Шахтёрска. Благодарна человеку, который познакомил с этим сайтом. Вы здесь все просто суперовские, а форум просто клёвый.

----------


## Olga Plovayko

На форуме начинаю только осваиваться, пока ещё не всё получается, извините. Как начала работать ф этой сфере? Однажды попросила подруга провести её свадьбу. Я купила кучу книг, составила свой сценарий и провела. Мне понравилось и пошло-поехало. Сейчас без этой работы просто не могу, я просто люблю делать людям праздники. Раньше если бы мне сказали, что буду вести какие-нибудь мероприятия, я бы не поверила, потому что была тихой, спокойной фефочкой. Но, может быть мне помогло моё образование, я педагог-организатор, воспитатель. А ещё помог раскрепоститься сетевой маркетинг.

----------


## Lena82

Здравствуйте. К вам на форум попала по совету одного очень хорошего человека. Пока толком ещё не разобралась что тут, да как, но буду осваиваться. Меня зовут Елена, мне 28 лет. В этом бизнесе уже 6 лет. Получилось всё случайно, благодаря моей подруге. Мы никак не могли найти ей на свадьбу тамаду. Все заняты. У подруги, естественно, истерика, а у меня чувство сострадания. С детства люблю говорить много, шутить, веселиться.....А красиво и правильно говорить научил родной филологический факультет. Приготовила сценарий к её свадьбе, потом уговорили ещё разок, потом...... ну, не сложно догадаться. А теперь просто нравиться. Даже не собираюсь менять эту профессию на работу в школе. Правда друзья думают, что я веселюсь на своей работе, не понимая, какой это труд. 
    А самое главное то, что эта профессия меня свела с такими потрясающими людьми!!!!!!!!Творческими, интересными,.....  И вот довела и до вас. Уже успела почитать кое-что и понять, какие здесь интересные люди. Буду рада общаться, делиться интересными идеями,.......

----------


## Курица

> Меня зовут Оля, я из Донецкой области,





> Как начала работать ф этой сфере? Однажды попросила подруга провести её свадьбу.





> Меня зовут Елена, мне 28 лет.





> Получилось всё случайно, благодаря моей подруге. Мы никак не могли найти ей на свадьбу тамаду. Все заняты. У подруги, естественно, истерика, а у меня чувство сострадания.


Здравствуйте, Лена и Оля!!! Как у вас всё похоже, несмотря на расстояния, друг  от друга вас отделяющие!!! Здорово, что вы нашли Форум и друг друга! Надеюсь-подружимся!




> Привет всем! В этот "бизнес" помог влиться друг детства.


И мужчине - в полном расцвете сил!!!)))_наш пламенный женский привет!

----------


## Olga Plovayko

Спасибо за тёплый приём! Очень хочется подружиться.

----------


## Lena82

Спасибо. Будем осваиваться

----------


## Наталья Костенко

Как бы хотелось перезнакомиться со всеми! Но - увы! - понимаю, что это невозможно! Позвольте представиться: зовут меня Наталья, 40 лет, из них бОльшая половина отдана школе (сначала в ней училась, теперь преподаю). Пыталась бросить профессию, уйти, заняться чем-нибудь другим - не смогла. Хотя и поработала в дополнительном образовании, в культуре, безработной даже была. Вот тогда-то нужда и заставила заняться "тамадением" свадеб. До сих пор вспоминаю неловкость от того, как за организованное веселье и отличное настроение получала первые деньги. Скажу честно - из того сценарного багажа у меня не осталось ни единого слова, потому что был сплошной примитивизм и штампы, штампы, штампы...  
Учительствовать люблю, жаль только, платят за эту работу мало. Но я все равно обожаю детей - особенно старшеклассников. Они интересные, очень хотят, чтобы к ним относились, как ко взрослым, при этом чтобы права были, как у взрослых, а  ответственность, как у детей. Казалось бы, современных детей удивить невозможно ничем, но я стараюсь. Ведь без ожидания чего-то удивительного просто неинтересно жить. 
Этот же принцип пытаюсь перенести и на другой род занятий. Удивлять взрослых, открывать их самим себе с совершенно неожиданной стороны - это ли не чудо! Конечно, удается не всегда на все 100%, но чувство удовлетворения от устроенного праздника испытываю почти всегда.
Ой, что-то я  высокие материи кинулась. А о себе-то, любимой, рассказать и забыла. Замужем, муж вначале противился моим занятиям ведущей, считал, что это подрывает мой авторитет учителя. На что я ему ответила:"Госдарство давно этот авторитет растоптало, ниже собственного достоинства я уже не опущусь". Взрослые дети (дочь 20 лет и сын 16) балдеют от того, чем я занимаюсь в свободное от работы время.  
В последнее время все чаще стала задумываться над открытием собственного дела - агентства по организации праздников, чтобы полностью отдаться тому, что приносит как моральное, так и материальное удовлетворение. Но пока в глубоких раздумьях. Может, кто из старичков совет даст: стоит ли основную работу оставлять или нет?

----------


## Олеся Демахина

Здравствуйте, форумчане. Как и многие совершенно случайно забрела на этот сайт. Разрешите познакомиться: меня зовут Олеся, 30 лет. Я из Новосибирска. 4 года провожу различные праздники, но душа больше всего лежит к свадебным мероприятиям. Очень хочется влиться в ваш дружный коллектив! И еще - огромная благодарность тому, кто придумал и создал этот форум!

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> Очень хочется влиться в ваш дружный коллектив!


Привет, Олеся! Заходи, осваивайся! У нас тут очень уютно и тепло.... Правда сейчас многие на Питерской Тамадее, так что осматривайся пока.

----------


## Холява Лариса

Тук-тук!!!   Я уже здесь ???? Ущипните

----------


## Холява Лариса

Здравствуйте люди добрые!!! Меня зовут Ларисою. Мне 46 лет. Я из Тольятти. 
УРАААААА! Меня наконец-то "сактивировали". Несколько минут назад писала сообщение, которое больше походила на сумашествие моей собачки при нашей с ней встрече (может лишь только не подпрыгивала, хотя не факт. Свидетелей рядом не было), но пропало где-то. Сейчас трохи успокоилась (хотя опять же не ручаюсь), и пишу по-новой. 9 лет назад со мной случилось наваждение (но эта история длинная, укорочу её малясь) и завела я себе хобби - ведение праздников. И всё бы так и продолжалось, но опять вмешались какие-то силы и меня поставили перед выбором - либо хобби, либо работа. За один день уволилась с работы на которой (судя по трудовой и моим личным наблюдениям) я проработала 15 последних лет (об этом то же могу рассказать долгую историю. А оно надо?? Вот и я думаю, что нет).  И почувствовала я себя как 9 лет назад у начала пути. Появилось стойкое желание перелопатить весь материал. Что-то раздать и приобрести новое. Хотя трясу всё и всё жалко. Всё ведь "непосильным трудом нажито". Ведь перепробовано многое из всего выбирала самое комфортное, что шло легко, клиентам нравилось. В последнее время пришлось заводить архив праздников, чтобы не повторяться в "соусах", подводках, представлялках, прибаутках... Так штойто меня не туда несёт.  "О чем это я? Ах, да прощаться было не легко просили нас не заплывайте далеко - утонете-те-те-те...." И вот сижу я вся такая как бабка на перепутье. И тут как гром среди ясного неба - ВЫ !!! "Где ж ты раньше был???? Целовался с кем????"  Ну и всё !! Жизнь разделилась "ДО" и "После". Вот так меня распирает.   
Забыла сказать, что зарегистрировалась на Рождество Христово, а активировали несколько минут назад. Вот я от Рождества Христова с вами перезнакомилась в темках где надо знакомиться. Уже некоторых на видео узнаю (Тамадея 2010). Ну вот вроде и всё! (Не верьте мне - не всё). Просто пойду зелененького чайку заварю с жасмином. Переволновалась индоль. Не судите строго. 

ДА КСТАТИ!!! С НОВЫМ СТАРЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!  А мечты всё-таки сбываются не только у ГАЗПРОМа  !!!!

----------


## танкстеп

Добрый, добрый всем день! На сайте уже несколько месцев. Искала что-то интересное для проведения юбилея друга и нашла Вас, зарегистрировалась. Через несколько месяцев моя подружка предложила поработать вместе с ней и ее папой ведущей. Решилась. Провела пока только два новогодних корпаратива и мероприятие новогодней ночи. Завтра моя первая свадьба.
О себе. В школе была активным ребенком. Старалась участвовать во всех мероприятиях, была в активе школы. Все это помогло мне и дальше по жизни не стать серой мышкой. Романтик, романтик, романтик. Люблю придумывать всякие сюрпризы любимым, близким и друзьям. немного увлекаюсь фотошопом (насколько времени хватает). Вышиваю крестиком, а теперь понимаю, что и шить придется учиться, так как на сайте много разных идей по пошиву костюмов. Ведущие в нашем небольшом городке в основном работают по штампам, а мне хочется это попробовать изменить. Хотя начинаю пока с этого же.Теперь вместе с Вами у меня начнется новый этап интересной жизни. И это я думаю не случайно. Сейчас у меня в личной жизни сложный период расставания с любимым и только Ваше творчество и моя новая работа, которая занимает все свободное и не свободное время, помогут мне пережить этот момент. 
День начинается с рассвета, 
А встреча новая с привета!
Привет горячий шлю я ВАМ,
таким прекрасным Господам!

----------


## Оксана Радуга

Девочки, и вам пламенный привет! Располагайтесь...  Таня, не переживай, с нами ты все плохие нюансы своей жизни позабудешь, всё наладится!

Лариса, а фамилия у тебя настоящая? Классная!

----------


## Холява Лариса

Да, фамилия по паспорту. Эта эту фамилию дал мне муж. ( это тоже была интересная история)  Я её обожаю. Говорю, что праздник начинается с моей фамилии. Так приятно когда люди услышав её не могут сдержать смех и удивления. И я рада, что ничего ещё не сделав люди у же настроены на позитив. А я стала коллекционировать реакции на мою фамилию. Спасибо вам за внимание ко мне. Хотелось бы узнать как надо раздавать материал. Технически я разобралась. А вот куда и кому не знаю... Или я не с того края захожу. Учите меня, люблю я это дело ( учиться) :Smile3:

----------


## ice

всем здраствуйте! немного о себе. меня зовут Анжела. родилась я в Украине, в 90-ом родители переехали в Приморский край. здесь я закончила школу, поступила в пед. институт, факультет иностранных языков. вышла замуж. в школе по специальности не работала. занималась индивидуально с детьми дома, когда доченьку оформила в садик вышла на работу, администратором. иногда проводила детские дни рождения, даже не помню кто мне предложил, но было очень интересно. когда училась в школе, институте всегда принимала участие в спектаклях, квн и т.д..Первую свадьбу провела в 2005 году. в 2010 начала заниматься этим серьезно. в вопросах по ресторану я специалист, как тамада новичок. может потом еще что нибудь напишу о себе.

----------


## MIA

День добрый, прекрасные люди! Здравствуйте все, кто делает для других праздник!
Зовут меня Ирина, Ирина Алексеевна, Иринка.
Кто я?
В0-первых, ведущая праздников. Праздниками я живу. У меня нет другой работы, кроме как организовывать и проводить праздники с коллегами. Поэтому и во-вторых, я заместитель директора фирмы "Вдохновение", специализирующейся на организации частных праздников. Мы - не агентство, а фирма. В фирме работает несколько подразделений: взрослые ведущие и звукооператоры (12+12 человек), детские ведущие 10-15 человек, видеостудия (видео, фото, фотостудия, фотокниги - все собственное производство), оформление залов шарами, декоративными материалами, живыми  и элитными искусственными цветами, украшение свадебных машин, 3 свадебных салона и разные мелочи для праздников.
Непосредственно под моим крылом - все ведущие и видеостудия. 
На форуме я новичок, чего не скажешь обо мне в деле организации и проведения праздников. Готова рассказать о том, как это у нас. Пыталась присоединиться к различным обсуждениям, но не любитель я "со своим уставом в чужой монастырь". 
Нравится мне то, что вы встречаетесь, обмениваетесь опытом лично. Появилось желание пригласить к нам - на Вологодчину. Думаю, будет что показать. Если поддержите, буду говорить со своими, надеюсь и они поддержат.
www.vdohnovenie.info на сайте и vkontakte.ru/club7472282 можно узнать о нас (о фирме "Вдохновение") побольше. Может и вопросы какие появятся.
А пока... еще раз всем ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ! :Derisive: 

Да! Подскажите, пожалуйста, как фото свое загрузить. Никак не получается:: :Blink:

----------


## Веда

Доброго времени суток всем жителям замечательно гостеприимного творческого Дома!
Я рада встретить ДОБРОЖЕЛАТЕЛЬНЫХ творческих людей, готовых поделиться своими наработками, помочь, поддержать, научить, напутствовать. ВСЕХ БЛАГОДАРЮ!
Я новичок. Меня зовут Валерия. О себе хотелось бы сказать, что я  - любящая жена и мама троих детей. Люблю творчество, в каком бы виде деятельности оно не воплощалось! Люблю дарить людям радость! Иду по жизни с задором пионера, допущенного до воды и трепетом пациента, ожидающего вердикт врача. 
Люблю праздники, но особенно свадьбы. Проведенные мною свадьбы часто называют интеллигентными, душевными, семейными праздниками.
Проведением свадеб занимаюсь давно, с 19-ти лет, но! Не так часто, как хотелось бы, сами понимаете семья, трое детей. 
Себя больше считаю обрядовиком, нежели игровиком, но работаю над игровой составляющей своего творчества.
Также учусь!  Учусь, сколько себя помню. Сейчас я - студентка 5-го курса Санкт-Петербургского Университета Культуры и Искусств (кафедра Режиссуры театрализованных представлений и праздников). А научившись, передаю свои знания другим, в этом помогает мое первое высшее образование -  педагогическое. С удовольствием работала (пока временный перерыв) в Школе для родителей "Василиса", где мы занимались подготовкой   семей к рождению и подготовке к рождению и воспитанию здорового ребенка. Проводила праздники "День матери" для беременных.
Уже 5 лет в дружной команде родителей и детей (класс моего старшего сына) провожу Творческие Мастерские, где мы своими руками создаем подарки к праздникам для учителей нашей гимназии. Также люблю делать реквизит и оригинальные подарки к свадьбам, юбилеям и праздникам, например, букеты из конфет или фруктов.
Жизнь прекрасна и удивительна! Она дарит всем море восхитительных возможностей познать себя и реализоваться!

----------


## Касатик

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как фото свое загрузить. Никак не получается


Привет, Ирина! Заходишь в "Кабинет" (в самом верху справа). Находишь слева "Мои настройки" - "Изменить аватор" - "Собственный аватор" - и "вставляешь" свое фото.

----------


## Касатик

> Нравится мне то, что вы встречаетесь, обмениваетесь опытом лично. Появилось желание пригласить к нам - на Вологодчину.


Боюсь, аналога Северной Тамадеи не получится - Вологда не только территориально не подходит... :Tu:

----------


## танкстеп

> Девочки, и вам пламенный привет! Располагайтесь...  Таня, не переживай, с нами ты все плохие нюансы своей жизни позабудешь, всё наладится!
> 
> Лариса, а фамилия у тебя настоящая? Классная!


Спасибо за поддержку!

----------


## MIA

Спасибо, с фото, как видите, все получилось! 




> Боюсь, аналога Северной Тамадеи не получится - Вологда не только территориально не подходит...


А почему еще Вологда не подходит?

----------


## MAGISTRA

> А почему еще Вологда не подходит?


Уважаемая MIA! Вологодчина очень даже подходит! 
Официальный представитель МОД "Ин-ку" (он же организатор официальных мероприятий) уже есть в Вологодской области, это  Татьяна Виноградова.  Данное право получают  активные форумчане, зарекомендовавшие себя в общении и деятельности, предлагающие интересные проекты.Утвержденные советом и президентом МОД.Соответствующие документы были вручены Татьяне на международном фестивале в Питере несколько дней назад. Ведь МОД - это не только встречи,но и активное продвижение идей,организация различных культурных и социальных мероприятий.  На сегодня уже формируются в регионах инициативные группы, ваша помощь будет интересна. Все  предложения в первую очередь обсуждаются с официальным представителем,затем утверждается советом МОД. И конечно в первую очередь общение. Надеемся на вашу активную жизнь на форуме! :flower:

----------


## MIA

Официальный представитель МОД "Ин-ку" (он же организатор официальных мероприятий) уже есть в Вологодской области, это  Татьяна Виноградова.  

Отлично! Значит будем держать связь с Татьяной! :Ok:

----------


## vikunya

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Виктория. Родина паспортная и сердечная - Казахстан, приобретённая - Кубань. Проработала 12 лет в ДК (от артиста до режиссёра и худ.руководителя), параллельно с 17 лет пела в кафе и ресторанах, сейчас работаю в ДШИ - зам. директора по внеклассной и воспитательной работе. Закончила училище - режиссёр, учусь "организация туристского досуга". Как и Миро4ка, последние 7 лет веду все первомайские демонстрации (у нас есть и такие) и митинги и парады на 9 мая. Всевозможные банкеты, юбилеи, свадьбы... город у нас не большой, вот и получается что за столько лет "общественных работ" знаешь почти каждого...

----------


## Касатик

> Вологодчина очень даже подходит!


Отличная новость, *Марина*! :Smile3:  Еще год назад я не могла и предположить, что в Вологде можно организовать встречу форумчан равную по масштабам Питерской! Второй Райволы у нас, конечно нет, но подобное что-то отыскать в окресностях, думаю, можно. Некоторую сложность представляет дорога - это не столица все-таки, а лишняя пересадка для уральцев, например, вещь не самая комфортная. Хотя, побывать на родине Деда Мороза, приятно будет каждому (правда от нас это еще 500 км :Blink: )
Спасибо, огромное спасибо, *Марина*!!! Это известие - супер!!!



> А почему еще Вологда не подходит?


Прошу меня извинить за дезинформацию! :Blush2:

----------


## Касатик

> Здравствуйте, меня зовут Виктория


Привет, Виктория! Добро пожаловать! Вливайся, общайся - у нас хорошо! :Tender:

----------


## vikunya

У вас очень хорошо! Спасибо!!!!! Все такие эмоциональные и открытые просто душа радуется, что мир полон таких людей!!! :Aga:

----------


## Alenanz

Всем Доброго времени суток!!!  Меня зовут Алёна. Я с Украины, со славно и древнего Чернигов-града. :Smile3:  Работаю я в школе, преподаю музыку. О том, что когда то буду ведущей даже не думала и не гадала. Но когда работала педагогом-организатором, то очень нравилось писать сценарии (особенно выпуской!!!) и проводить детские праздники. Почти год назад случайно познакомилась с интересными людьми и вот теперь работаю у них, провожу праздники. Пока на моём счету 4 свадьбы и 1 корпоратив.  :Blush2:  Работала по предоставленному мне сценарию. Как говорится в чужой монастырь со своим уставом не ходят :Smile3:  Но вот месяц назад попала на ваш форум. Вернее я была на in-ku раньше, когда искала минусовки, а вот с вами познакомилась месяц назад. Да и благо интеренет дома появился, а в интернет-кафе много не пообщаешься.
 Написать сразу не решилась, так как и поделиться-то пока нечем, только из скорлупы пробиваться стала :Smile3:  А начинать общение слов " я новичок, дайте, помогите" не хотелось. Поэтому месяц читала "запоем" форум!  Теперь не могу просто сидеть в тени, хочется с вами общаться! 
На свадьбе 29.01 очень хочется взять что-то из прочитанного. Восхищена вашим талантом! Спасибо ВАМ, за то что вы есть!  :Smile3: ОЧЕНЬ хочется влиться в ваш веселый и дружный коллектив!  :Thank You:

----------


## Курица

> Но вот месяц назад попала на ваш форум. Вернее я была на in-ku раньше, когда искала минусовки, а вот с вами познакомилась месяц назад. Да и благо интеренет дома появился, а в интернет-кафе много не пообщаешься.


Добро пожаловать!!



> На свадьбе 29.01 очень хочется взять что-то из прочитанного.


Ну вот, а потом расскажешь, что взяла и как что получилось!!!!Поверь-это многим будет интересно!
Приятного общения.Пиши-не исчезай! :Yes4:

----------


## Alenanz

Татьяна, спасибо за теплый приём! :Thank You:

----------


## Irina tlt

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Ирина. На форуме я всего лишь второй день, писать страшно, здесь все такие опытные! Очень бы хотелось у вас поучиться уму разуму. Сама провела только две свадьбы и два юбилея у знакомых. Очень нравятся праздники и нравится их организовывать, но мало опыта поэтому всегда страшновато выйти в люди. Для новичков много тем закрыто, но я думаю и из того что открыто можно очень много найти для себя полезного и ценного (глаза разбегаются не знаю с чего начинать читать, хочется все и сразу). Очень рада что нашла такой замечательный форум! Надеюсь с вами подружусь.

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Ирина. На форуме я всего лишь второй день, писать страшно


Не бойся, пиши и читай...
Всё будет хорошо, и ты вольешься в наш коллектив как равная, только нужно общаться,задавать вопросы, делиться своими мыслями...
Мало ли, что



> мало опыта


-все так начинали.

----------


## Наталья Костенко

> А начинать общение слов " я новичок, дайте, помогите" не хотелось.


И это правильно, как говаривал генсек М.Горбачёв. Мне кажется, только ленивый не сможет найти здесь для себя нужный материал! Да и отдавать порой куда приятнее, чем брать!



> ОЧЕНЬ хочется влиться в ваш веселый и дружный коллектив!


Хочется - вливайся!
Эк я - смело! А сама-то я тоже без году неделя на форуме! Ну уж простите!

----------


## Irina tlt

> Всё будет хорошо, и ты вольешься в наш коллектив как равная, только нужно общаться,задавать вопросы, делиться своими мыслями...


Спасибо большое за поддержку! Буду стараться и учиться у вас.

----------


## ЛиСС

Всем доброго дня! Пересмотрела темку - себя не нашла, неужели я не "знакомилась"? Зовут меня Ольга. Живу на Урале, Челябинская область. По образованию - психолог, а по призванию - "дарящая хорошее настроение". Лет 8 назад попала на школу "Мастеров хорошего настроения" в Челябинск и закружилось! Это просто другой мир! Работаем вместе с подругой (тоже Ольга), вместе сочиняем, вместе шьём костюмы. Многому научились на "Школах" у таких мастеров как Свиридов, Зайцев, Ожогина, Григорьевой, Тимофеев. Жаль, что уходят такие люди... 
    Рада знакомству безмерно! Спасибо, что вы здесь!

----------


## Ладушка Холи

:Yahoo: Доброе утро всем!   Мне, можно, сказать в жизни очень повезло!  Еще задолго до начала моей деятельности я побывала на свадьбе  у дочери своей подруги и на протяжении всей свадьбы  ловила себя на мысли, как бы я провела тот или другой момент. Помню как меня шокировал конкурс( на обоях нарисовали женщину , а дружок на ней отжимался)Я наблюдала реакцию людей - людям было неловко,а я была в шоке! Прошло время. И вот однажды судьба подарила мне встречу с женщиной (познакомились случайно) и она просто сказала - Хочешь работать ведущей? ОНА ДАЁТ  МНЕ СВОЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ я учу всё напамять(так она мне сказала ) и начинаю делать то о чём мечтала всю свою жизнь-дарить праздник Людям!

----------


## optimistka17

> . И вот однажды судьба подарила мне встречу с женщиной (познакомились случайно) и она просто сказала - Хочешь работать ведущей? ОНА ДАЁТ  МНЕ СВОЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ я учу всё напамять(так она мне сказала ) и начинаю делать то о чём мечтала всю свою жизнь-дарить праздник Людям!


Ой,Ладушка,* как же мало* того, что ты уже сделала,- выучила наизусть чужой сценарий.
Не просто мало, а очень мало...Ведь пока через сердце чужое не пропустишь,не внесешь своего хотя бы граммулечку-хорошего праздника не видать
 Но то, что ты уже на этом замечательном Форуме-это *первый шаг* к тому, чтобы стать Профи :Aga: 
Удачи тебе в работе, творчества и успехов.

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Это было начало! наизусть  выучила это помогло на первые разы  и работать без бумажек!  А теперь уже прошло 15 лет  и конечно все пропускается через сердце , а подругому и быть не может!

Люммила спасибо Вам  за совет! Буду учиться , тем более  есть чему  и есть у кого!!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## sa-sha76

здравствуйте все-все !вернее  доброе утро !вчера  металась по форуму  и не понимала  что к чему  а всё оказалось  просто слишком  низкая  скорость соединения  и до конца   странички дочитать не удавалось!извините если  что -то не так !может и напартачила  !меня зовут  Саша я с Урала  свердловская область  по специальности продавец.,а вот от мамы  мне досталось  это огромное  желание  дарить людям  радость .в школе  была замкнутым  ребёнком , очень  стеснялась  своего имени ,но когда вышла замуж и обрела поддержку от мужа  жить стало проще и я стала  уверенней в себе .материалы к проведению  собираю со школы.на всю жизнь  наверное запомню  свою первую свадьбу  в августе будет как  11 лет,молодые  -мои друзья  неделю  уговаривали провести  я всё  боялась,  а потом  была-не была..пошла  и провела  и   а закружилось -понеслось  .никогда бы не подумала  что моё любимое увлечение принесёт ещё и доход  .на каждом заказе  стараюсь  выложиться по полной т. к  денежки  нужно отработать и  ещё ведь так приятно  получать слова благодарности  за  работу  и понимать ,да я в строю и я нужна !у меня 2 чудесные дочки  старшая  работала  со мной в этом году снегурочкой !потерпите  моё неумение  писать в форум  если  что не так  сильно не ругайтесь !отдельное   спасибо  курочке за тактичность и совет !добра здоровья и хороших  клиентов всем  ! а  курочке  терпения с такими как я !

----------


## Наталья Клещевникова

*Александра Сыропятова*, здорово,что пришла сюда!!!!!Молодец!!!!Я думаю,да,что там думаю,я уверена ,тебе здесь понравиться!!!!

----------


## Sabrina

Здравствуйте  всем, меня зовут Ксения, мне 23 года :Smile3:  в данный момент заканчиваю педагогический университет в родном и любимом Оренбурге, по профессии- преподаватель и переводчик английского и немецкого языков. Ведущей я стала, как и многие здесь, случайно) с самого детства организовывала праздники для родных и друзей, но никогда не задумывалась о том что это, как говорится, МОЁ... до того как мой троюродный брат не вздумал жениться!!! Но свадьба была на 25 человек и ведущую они брать не планировали, попросили меня "провести пару конкурсов" :Aga: 
Я конечно же взялась за это дело серьезно. Два месяца каждый день сидела над сценарием, продумывала все до мелочей. В итоге всем очень понравилось, одна из гостей захотела чтобы я провела ее свадьбу :Tender: ...так и понеслось))) с тех пор прошел год, но опыт у меня уже приличный подкопился. очень рада что судьба меня направила именно в это русло, получаю неимоверное удовольствие от любимого дела! Раньше  я думала что ведущие свадеб-инопланетные люди)) Буду стремиться к лучшему, очень рада что есть этот форум!!!

----------


## Sabrina

Ладушка Холи
очень хорошо, когда есть человек который может дать правильный совет по профессии, как у вас!

----------


## Марина Дудник

*ЛиСС*,  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EB%E0%F1%F2%FC! вливайся! там все наши! правда пока мало, но все же пообщаемся!

----------


## Сергей72

Привет всем!!!! Меня зовут Наташа, работаю ведущей праздников вместе с мужем Сергеем, он звукооператор. Работаю 5 лет, по специальности я вокалист и хореограф в одном лице, Сергей музыкант. У меня была хорошая школа по проведению праздников, 3 года я работала  в крупном санатории, 4 раза в неделю проводила всякие празники. Меня можно назвать самоделкин, шью себе платья. костюмы для работы, делаю  весь реквизит. Даже и не могу понять, что мне больше нравиться, ведение мероприятий, или изготовление реквизита и костюмов. Есть мечта, научиться делать фигуры из шаров, красотища такая. Своих наработок по свадьбам, корпоративам. юбилеям маловато, т. к. веду их года 2. Очень хочу поехать на Тамадею в Новосибирск, пока одна без Сергея, ребенка не с кем оставить. Возьмете?

----------


## Курица

*Сергей72*, 



> Привет всем!!!! Меня зовут Наташа


прочитала я ... :025:  что-что? Вернулась опять к нику...Потом в текст... :Taunt: ааааааааааа,



> работаю ведущей праздников вместе с мужем Сергеем, он звукооператор


Теперь понятно! :Yes4: 



> Очень хочу поехать на Тамадею в Новосибирск, пока одна без Сергея, ребенка не с кем оставить. Возьмете?


Наташа, а где ты живёшь? Близко к Новосибирску, да?

----------


## Сергей72

Близко, в Тюмени.

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

:Taunt: Ждали Сергея,а это Наташа. :Grin: Классно.Наташа,Сергей,очень рады знакомству.Заходите осваивайтесь.И в Сибирской темке тоже.У нас много ведущих из Тюмени здесь общаються.В Новосибирск,конечно возьмём,НО ТЕПЕРЬ на следующий год! :Yes4: Места у нас нынче очень быстро заполнились,мы уже и дополнительный резерв базы задействовали.
Но,на нашем форуме,столько всего нового и интересного,что год пролетит незаметно.Тем более,что встречи происходят постоянно,только успевай!

----------


## Сергей72

Спасибо за прием! Знаю что всему свое время, но всетаки, если появятся места, то прошу меня записать на Тамадею.

----------


## Tina37

Здравствуйте дорогие форумчане! Меня зовут Валентина. Веду праздники четвертый год. Есть своя команда: музыкант (живой вокал), видео-фотосъемка. Также занимаемся оформлением залов. Очень рада, что нашла Вас!!! Какие-же вы все Молодцы! :Tender:

----------


## Надежда Петрова

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Надежда , мне 37 лет. Работаю ведущей с 2005 - до сих пор помню первые выходы на публику!) Хотя они были далеко не первыми , до этого работала в школе -педагогом организатором, т.е. делала примерно ту же работу , но бесплатно)) 
 Я из города Кургана , наш заброшенный городок даже популярен на форуме , это приятно! Раньше  Курган  был знаменит только  научным  центром  "Восстановительная травматология и ортопедия", основанный Илизаровым.  А сейчас , в тамадейских кругах , он прославился тем , что именно у нас выходит журнальчик "Чем развлечь гостей" ,  идея создания журнала принадлежит моёй подруге ,она в далёком 90 -м году предложила  супругу наряду с разными брошюрками выпустить подборку игр и конкурсов для развлечения гостей. Такого спроса они просто не ожидали!  Мне очень приятно  быть лично знакомой с  супругами Хаустовыми , за чей труд так часто слышишь благодарность на форуме!  Ещё наш городок частенько промелькивает рядом с именем Оксаны Ожогиной , мы с ней землячки.
Жалко , что наш город находится в тяжелейшем экономическом положении -коррупционная власть за многие годы разрушила и продала всё , что можно ..грустно..грустно , что новое правительство утверждает снова и снова тех , кому доверять совсем нельзя.. Но каждый народ достоин того правительства , которое имеет - я это понимаю...  Для чего это пишу -чтобы примерно Вы представили в каких условиях нам приходится работать . Средняя з/п на заводах-10-15 тыс.,  , з/п учителей -6-10 тыс., безработица, отсутствие квалифицированных специалистов..вообщем всё как в провинции...Но я люблю свой город, приросла.. Но детям своим  не желала  бы тут жить и работать. 
  Возвращаясь к журнальчику "Чем развлечь гостей" -к сожалению , многие хорошие материалы не могут там печататься , так как не являются авторскими , другие  оригинальные  авторские материалы тоже не доходят до нас , ну просто по той причине , что не кажутся интересными редактору. Поэтому когда я нашла этот форум , я была просто в восторге! Это же обменник оригинальных идей , как это здорово! И что можно не своё , а переработанноё , доработанное написать , ведь как часто мы делаем конфетку ну просто из ничего!  
Работаю я пока"инкогнито" , т.е широко не рекламируюсь , работаю по постоянным клиентам и по рекомендации моей подруги и коллеги (которая и перетащила меня из школы на подиум)) Елены Седельниковой. Она где-то тут рядом тоже штурмует просторы вашего , вернее НАШЕГО, форума.  Как-то нам надо с ней не повторяться , ведь мы вместе разрабатываем и сценарий , и стихи пишем , и костюмы шьём .  Это так здорово , когда настоящий друг ещё и коллега по работе! Наши ночные "планёрки" после свадеб длятся часами...что у кого произошло , а как лучше , а вот это надо было сделать.. Вообщем вам очень хорошо понятно , о чем трёщат 2 тамады со схожими программами , вернувшись с двух разных свадеб))) 
А сейчас можно поговорить обо всём этом и с вами! Клёво! Только..когда спаать???? :Meeting:

----------


## optimistka17

Привет, Надежда! 
Судя по твоей биографии и развернутому рассказу  о себе и своем городе ты пришла на Форум всерьез и надолго.
 Распсологайся, оставайся. Будешь меньше устраивать планерки ночные по телефону с подругами, а воспользуешься Форумом для создания новых шедевров. 
 А спать когда? Трудно сказать... Нам всем не хватает в сутках 24 часа...

----------


## Надежда Петрова

> Привет, Надежда! 
> Судя по твоей биографии и развернутому рассказу  о себе и своем городе ты пришла на Форум всерьез и надолго.
>  Распсологайся, оставайся. Будешь меньше устраивать планерки ночные по телефону с подругами, а воспользуешься Форумом для создания новых шедевров.


 Спасибо за поддержку! Да , я тут всерьёз и надолго , это точно! Только вот планёрки стали ещё длиннее -добавилась новая тема -об этом форуме!  Раньше мы как раз  и использовали ночные разговоры  для создания шедевров (днём некогда дела , дети), а за последние 2 недели с помощью форума столько свежих идей! Доработаем , родим что-то оригинальное , обязательно  поделимся! Иногда прямо онлайн по телефону штурмуем разные темы , зачитывая друг другу самое интересное... )) Ой , вчера  я легла в 4 часа)))

----------


## sa-sha76

> А сейчас можно поговорить обо всём этом и с вами! Клёво! Только..когда спаать????


а зачем ?всё равно   это неинтересно .. шучу....через неделю другую  первый ажиотаж спадёт ...сможешь ложиться уже не в 4 а 3   потом в два...хотя  я до сих пор бывает только в 4- в 5 оторвусь от форума.......глазки как у вампира...красотааа...муж утром говорит  опять с ним была....(это у нас шутка )   говорит мне  вчера...я на ночь буду пароль ставить на комп,  чтоб спала , а не глаза портила...(а сам в компе  почту только проверить и может )



> Ой , вчера я легла в 4 часа)))





> А спать когда? Трудно сказать... Нам всем не хватает в сутках 24 часа...


я бы тоже прибавила пару часиков к ночному времени суток..только ночью  я свободна и никто не стоит над душой и за моей спиной..... ну когда ты освободишься...




> Спасибо за поддержку! Да , я тут всерьёз и надолго , это точно!


а это просто здорово.
 про себя .я уже точно могу сказать... хотите не хотите, а я без этого форума  никуда....  А главное без наших классных ..ранимых ..творческих...идейных. инициативных...помогающих....форумчан -жителей этого уютного дома идей и творчества ИН-КУ.!!!

----------


## Веда

Надежда, добро пожаловать! 



> Да , я тут всерьёз и надолго , это точно!


Вот и хорошо! Располагайся и твори! 
И приезжай на наши встречи - на ТАМАДЕИ! Сможешь познакомиться, поговорить, поблагодарить, научиться, перенять опыт и поделиться тем, что умеешь сама и все это  В ЖИВУЮ! 

P.S. А еще у многих есть скайп, где можно поговорить.

----------


## Надежда Петрова

> И приезжай на наши встречи - на ТАМАДЕИ! Сможешь познакомиться, поговорить, поблагодарить, научиться, перенять опыт и поделиться тем, что умеешь сама и все это  В ЖИВУЮ!


Ух как я хочу на тамадеи! Очень рада официальному приглашению!  Я тамадеи  изобрела в своей фантазии , когда вообще о них ничего не знала -часто изобретаю велосипеды))) Вот  бы , подумала  я лет 5 назад , собрались бы ведущие , и поделились опытом - поиграть в свадьбу или юбилей всем вместе!... Но тогда думала , это невозможно - кто захочет делиться своими наработками в пределах маленького городка?...   А потом стала общаться с Серёжей Соловьёвым , он рассказал мне про  тамадеи!  Я очень -очень туда захотела ...  но мне казалось это невозможным - как я там чужая нарисуюсь.. А  на форуме есть возможность со всеми познакомиться и стать уже не чужой. Тем более , оказывается , тамодеи проводятся и в Новосибирске , а это намного ближе , а значит намного реальнее  мне туда попасть!! Вот уже 28-го у них там начнётся! Участники уже в дороге! Подглядываю в ту темку маленько , но через год ,надеюсь, уже не просто подглядывать , а чемоданы собирать! :Yes4:

----------


## Лёлик 76

Всем привет! Я  с Алтая. Работаю звукооператором , жена  ведущая. С этого же форума. По ее совету пришел на форум. Рад знакомству и встрече со всеми вами.

----------


## optimistka17

Леша, каждому новому мужчине у нас всегда на Форуме рады... Звукача, наверно просьбами музыкальными забрасывать будут... Уж такие мы женщины, неугомонные. Нам надо всего и побольше.Готов?Не напугала?

----------


## Наталья и Бэндерос

Здравствуйте! Я Наталья, очень рада, что есть  такой прекрасный форум! Всё здесь для меня как БАЛЬЗАМ НА ДУШУ. Хотя чувствую себя неловко, читаю все такие умницы:  и стихи сочиняют, и песни поют, а  я много время потратила на другое, хотя мне часто советовали заняться ведениям праздников. Потому как всегда и везде что-то организовывала и проводила, всем нравится и все вспоминают с восторгом. Однажды попали с сыном в одну компанию человек так 20, а у них даже магнитофона не было. Кто-то из гостей сбегал домой принёс старенький магнитофон несколько кассет, а я придумала и провела конкурсы и.т.д.  Это и было наше начало, через месяц один из гостей предложил провести свадьбу,  всё прошло хорошо. А вообще опыт ведения начался ещё со школьной скамьи, потом работала в детском саду воспитателем, за тем в школе старшей пионервожатой, но, а там и сценарии писала,  и костюмы из подручных материалов с детьми делали благо, что в училище научили кое - чему. Очень люблю веселые компании, поэтому и друзья у меня все весельчаки мы с ними не когда не собираемся просто посидеть за столом.

----------


## Ольга Кронштадтская

всем здравствуйте! Я Ольга Кронштадтская......РОдилась В славном граде Петра Первого - Кронштадте...С 1988 -1994 год полюбила театр, занималась в нем, принимала участие в площадных театрализованных действах,  рисовала себе картинки мировой славы в кино и телевидении, но как это часто бывает розовые очки слетели....жизнь заставила зарабатывать, потому что тяжелые времена 1995-х оставила всякую надежду на иллюзию счастья....поэтому окончив Университет культуры, проучившись на кафедре театрализованных представлений и праздников у меня прямая дорога была в массы....вот и я....

----------


## Гостья из будущего

Оля! Прорвемся!!!!! Ты же знаешь!!!!!!!

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

Приветствую вас уважаемые форумчане!!! Буду очень рада с вами познакомиться, меня зовут Олеся, я из орода Новошахтинска, Ростовской области! с детского сада занимаюсь пением.Впервые спела на свадьбе в коллективе своего отца (его певица заболела)  после чего больше с микрофоном не расставалась. Последние годы так же занимаюсь ведением свадеб.  Кстати, автор темы писала что на "ведущих" не учат.... Учат! По второму образованию я "организатор культурнно досуговых программ" (СПб университет культуры и искусств. По первому- руководитель вокального (эстрадного) коллектива. Свою "свадебную :Smile3: " работу совмещаю с преподаванием по специальности!  Обожаю своих деток! С форумом познакомилась прошлым летом даже немного учавствовала в нем, затем переехала жить в другое место  и не могла его посещать (не было интернета) Но проблемы позади я рада  что снова могу делиться чем то с вами и черпать что то новое из вашего опыта для себя. Удач и побед вам.... Будем знакомы!!!

----------


## Елена Анат.

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Елена, а для друзей - Алена :))) Родилась, живу и рабою в г. Донецке. Сказать честно, нахожусь еще в поиске себя, причем в постоянном :))) По образования я учитель начальных классов, педагог-организатор, учитель рисования, психолог... Обожаю спорт, в детстве посвятила плаванью 7 лет, да и сейчас не упускаю случая посетить бассейн :))) В школе проработала недолго педагогом-организатором и воспитателем ГПД, а потом ушла в декретный отпуск, где и нахожусь на данный момент. Сейчас занимаюсь ранним развитием детей (и своего шустрого малыша), провожу занятия по детскому фитнесу. А иногда .... провожу детские праздники, в частности дни рождения, и свадьбы .  У меня, к сожалению, нет еще такого большого опыта проведения мероприятий, как у большинства из Вас, ведь я только учусь...но я обязательно поделюсь, чем могу  :Yes4:

----------


## анютка - незабутка

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! К сожалению нет времени прочесть всю страницу,(как нас здесь много собралось) но о себе напишу. Меня зовут Аня, мне 29 лет, имею 2 образования: в 2000 году закончила Одесское музыкальное училище , спец. организатор культурно-массовой деятельности и дирижёр народного хора, сейчас занимаюсь дипломной работой, защита в конце этого года - спец. экономист, менеджмент организаций. Всегда была творческой личностью, начиная со школы принимаю активное участие в разных праздниках... Ведущей всерьёз работаю 3 года... Замужем, дочь 1,8 лет( манюняяяя), нахожусь в декрете. Конечно времени  не хватает, что бы быть с вами больше, ведь вы такие замечательные , креативные и дружелюбные... :Smile3:  И вообще этот форум просто находка для многих из нас! :Ok:

----------


## меледин

В 2001 году моя первая проба на Ялтинской киностудии в роли лысого конюха с 3-мя высшими образованиями.Росийский фильм "Первокурсница".В главной роли Д.Шевченко


В 2003 году пройдя конкурс я работаю резидентом резвлекательного комплекса "ОРЕАНДА" г.Ялта и открытие работаю вместе с Отаром Кушаношвили.Эта фотография сделана после работы и я уже смыл 
.

Это была необыкновенно интересная работа была...Мне довелось не только работать в разных образах но и представлять звезд Российской эстрады.Некоторые даже запечатлены со мной на сцене.Но об этом чуть позже....А сейчас мне хочется представить диплом подтверждающий мое участие в этом проэкте...

----------


## para_fraz

Всем привет! Меня зовут Александр! Живу и работаю в Тамбове,очень рад встрече с вами! Будем знакомы!

----------


## меледин

Сейчас я работаю в паре с очаровательной и обалденной ведущей и самое главное режиссером Натальей известной всем как ТАМАТА!!!
О себе буду продолжать рассказывать чуть позже....

Мне выпала большая творческая удача не только общаться за кулисами но и представлять на сцене состав "ВИА ГРЫ" состава 2002 года.Фото я с ними.


Пришлось на сцене представлять многих звезд!!!И очень приятно что многие из них не против были оставить памятное фото.Группа "ЭКС ВВ"!!!Теперь уже к сожалению распавшаяся....


Презентация коньяка "КЛИНКОВА" совпала с выступлением виа "СЛИВКИ"...

Олег Николаев,"Иванушки Интернешенел",Данко,Андрей Губин,но самым незбываемым было предствление АЛЛЫ ПУГАЧЕВОЙ и ""ЧАЙ ВДВОЕМ"".....

----------


## Комик

> я работаю резидентом резвлекательного комплекса "ОРЕАНДА" г.Ялта и открытие работаю вместе с Отаром Кушаношвили





> А сейчас мне хочется представить диплом подтверждающий мое участие в этом проэкте...





> и представлять на сцене состав "ВИА ГРЫ" состава 2002 года.Фото я с ними.





> Пришлось на сцене представлять многих звезд!!!И очень приятно что многие из них не против были оставить памятное фото





> Презентация коньяка "КЛИНКОВА" совпала с выступлением виа "СЛИВКИ"...





> Олег Николаев,"Иванушки Интернешенел",Данко,Андрей Губин,но самым незбываемым было предствление АЛЛЫ ПУГАЧЕВОЙ и ""ЧАЙ ВДВОЕМ""..


Круто! 
Скажу больше: Круче бывают, только яйца, сваренные вкрутую.
Я все больше с обычными провинциальными людьми работаю.
зы. Пора валить в деревню и фотографироваться со своими курами:)))

----------


## Курица

> Пора валить в деревню и фотографироваться со своими курами:)))


Отчего же-со *своими*,Комик? :Grin:  Предлагаю во время встречи в реале сфотографироваться со мной. :Yes4: 
Татьяна

----------


## Alenajazz

> Предлагаю во время встречи в реале сфотографироваться со мной


 :Taunt:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Сейчас я работаю в паре с очаровательной и обалденной ведущей и самое главное режиссером Натальей известной всем как ТАМАТА!


знаем такую, и очень уважаем, потому как Натуся талантливая и умная ведущая, и она это доказала не раз...Надеемся и вы нас порадуете...Добро пожаловать!

----------


## меледин

> Круто! 
> Скажу больше: Круче бывают, только яйца, сваренные вкрутую.
> Я все больше с обычными провинциальными людьми работаю.
> зы. Пора валить в деревню и фотографироваться со своими курами:)))


Я знакомлюсь с коллегами и делаю свой творческий отчет !!!!!! А сейчас пришло другое время и сижу в своей деревни ...Фото с курами будет...но чуть позже....

----------


## para_fraz

Привет еще раз! Теперь нас тут двое! Будем знакомиться! Меня зовут Лена,мужа-Саша,нам по 26 лет. В прошлом году закончили магистратуру в Рахманиновском институте г. Тамбова,где и живем. Поэтому до недавнего времени были заняты в основном учебой. По специальности я дирижер, Саша-саксофонист. Познакомились ес-но в институте...
Идем дальше-себя нахваливать не умею,скажу,что муж у меня-золотой! Обаятельный и веселый!!Вот уже несколько лет совмещает 4 работы-преподавателя,оркестранта в 2-х оркестрах и ведущего-саксофониста,недавно стал артистом высшей категории)) ведет праздники около 2-х лет
Я уже 10 лет работаю в агентстве праздников,сначала как певица,потом ди-джей,и уже лет 6 веду,личность творческая,так сказать... С сашей частенько работаем вдвоем и как дуэт вокал-сакс, него так же есть джазовый квартетик...
Сейчас после небольшого перерыва хочется начать уже самим нарабатывать свою клиентскую базу,а то как-то работа в агентстве не дает особого роста.
Дочке около 8 мес)))
Очень рады быть тут!!! Спасибо всем!

----------


## меледин

В.Сердючку в Полтаве очень любят и всегда шикарно воспринимают.Она их землячка.И всегда с удовольствием участвуют в конкурсах.....

У меня состоялась встреча с Б.Моисеев,где я вэял разрешение на пародию.

----------


## меледин

выступление (пародия на Б.Моисеева)никогда не бывает однозначной!!Одним она нравиться,другие не воспринимают выступление!!

----------


## Nadezhda2304

Здрвствуйте. Меня зовут Надежда. Мне 26, живу в Бердске, новосибирской области. о том чтобы проводить праздники раньше даже мысли небыло. А тут, просто получилась такая ситуация, что на свадьбе двоюродного барата, про тамаду даже и не думали. Обычная пьянка смотрелась как то не совсем красиво. Решили что то придумать, чтобы не совсем плохо получилось. Придумали - провели. вроде вышло не плохо. С того момента проводила праздники родным и знакомым. Но не все так гладко шло, как хотелось бы. Проводя очередную свадьбу наткнулась на обсолютное равнодушее и я бы сказала издевательство гостей. Чтобы я не предлогала, какой бы конкурс не проводила, гости реагировали очень негативно. Кто-то просто "морду воротил", кто-то в грубой форме высказывал свое мнение. При чем все это происходило в то время когда пыталась что-то сказать или сделать, у всех гостей на виду.... Обидно стало.... Желание проводить праздники, просто пропало напрочь. Сгоряча выбросила все сценарии и раздала костюмы. После той свадьбы прошло больше 2 лет. Теперья потребовалась снова. На этой недели провожу юбилей, через месяц свадьба друзей. Очень надеюсь что в этот раз всё пройдет замечательно. Костюмы почти восстановила, сценарий готов и одобрен заказчиком. Будем пробовать снова. А создателям сайта хочу сказать большое спасибо за данный сайт. Очень много информации которая становиться просто спасательным кругом в нашем нелёгком тамадейском деле)))

----------


## Оля-Матрёшка

Доброго времени суток всем-всем-всем, присутствующим на форуме!
Меня зовут Миронова Ольга, мне 28 лет. Родилась, живу и работаю в Казахстане (г.Павлодар). 
Мое "приобщение" к праздникам произошло довольно-таки случайно: в далеком теперь 2002 году моя лучшая подруга вышла замуж. Как таковых ведущих у нас тогда не было, поэтому выкуп, свадебные документы, конкурсы для молодоженов и гостей готовили сами... понравилось... свадьбу провели родственники со стороны жениха, используя все наши подготовленные материалы. Позднее стала уже более детально интересоваться сценариями различной тематики, читала книги (всемогущего интернета еще не было). Устроившись на работу (по специальности я - юрист), стала инициатором проведения корпоративных вечеров: мой "дебют" состоялся в 2002 году, во время проведения Дня строителя (до сих пор храню тот сценарий). Конечно, все мероприятие было построено на участии всех сотрудников и гостей, но подготовка реквизита, оформление сцены и музыкального сопровождения - все легло на мои плечи. Не скрою, очень волновалась, однако с помощью моих дорогих коллег праздник удался )))
Позднее, когда родился сынок и подошел его первый день рождения, в голове стали появляться все новые и новые мысли по организации торжества. В итоге этот день запомнился всем необычными сюрпризами, вручением дипломов по номинациям, разными розыгрышами, представлением сказок, шуточными гаданиями и т.д. - все мы, взрослые, вернулись на чуть-чуть в детство... Именно в этот момент свидетелями моих "организаторских" способностей стали мои родные и друзья, которые и "поспособствовали" моему дальнейшему продвижению. 
Теперь я - на большой сцене, наверное, я могу назвать себя счастливой, потому что я могу дарить радость не только себе, но и всем людям в знаменательные для них события. Безусловно, мне еще многому предстоит учиться, набираться опыту... но одно я твердо знаю - с вами, дорогие мои "сообщники и сообщницы", у меня все получится. Ваша поддержка, помощь, советы, "волшебные пендели (мне очень понравилось это выражение) - это одна из самых ценных ценностей в этом сложном мире. Спасибо вам за то, что вы есть. Я очень рада, что стала членом вашей дружной команды...
Творческих всем свершений и побед!!!

----------


## меледин

участие в международном фестивале любительских театров в г.ЛИВЕРПУЛЕ(АНГЛИЯ) в 1990 году!!Второй слева.

----------


## Елена Звездочка

Здравствуйте, друзья! Я новеньная на форуме и просто пребываю в неистовом восторге от дома, вашего дома, в который я случайно забрела...Вот это компания!!! Вот это семья!!! И ведь правда, вас всех можно назвать БОЛЬШОЙ СЕМЬЁЙ! Такая поддержка, такая взаимопомощь, теплота душевная! Не могу писать без восклицательных знаков! А меня зовут Елена, я из города Кемерово, к сожалению, еще совершенно не ориентируюсь на форуме, в плане каких -либо действий...но я очень надеюсь на то, что ваша огромная семья примет меня в свои ряды и здесь будет и мой дом. Хочу рассказать немного о себе...В 2003 году я приехала из Томской области в Кемерово, поступила в университет, ну и как это обычно бывает у студентов - деньжат было мало, хотелось больше, предложили провести детский день рождения в саду...Как сейчас помню - 500 рублей за час работы (для сравнения - стипендия на тот момент у меня была 700)Предложение было заманчивое и я согласилась. Сшила кастюм клоуна (благо навыки шитья у меня были) и так заработала свои первые 500 рублей деле праздничном. Потом сама объявления стала давать, пошли заказы...А когда появился на экранах Шрек, всеми детьми так любимый, я стала и парня своего наряжать Шреком, а там и новый год замаячил на горизонте...Нами были куплены кастюмы Деда мороза и Снегурки и мы, приносили радость детишкам в новом амплуа...А на следующий год, поднабравшись опыта и смелости стали и новогодние карпоративы брать...В тот год очень неплохо заработали на новогодних праздниках (для нас, студентов, эти деньги тогда казались несметным богатством) и решили, что надо развиваться и дальше и все заработанные деньги потратили на приобретение диджейской аппаратуры. Вот так мой парень стал диджеем. Работал с разными ведущими, а я с ним хвостиком ездила. И было бы логично мне начать заниматься проведениями праздников в качестве тамады, но меня одалевали какие-то непонятные страхи, неуверенность...я не верила в то, что я это смогу...И вот уже несколько лет я занимаюсь аэродизайном. Но на протяжении всего времени мой парень меня уговаривал тамадить и, как говорится, капля камень точит, вот я решилась! После нового года села плотненько за сценарий, а сейчас сижу строчу кастюмы. Уже на июль встретилась со своими первыми в жизни заказчиками (по свадьбе). Они сразу сказали, что еще встречаться намерены с ведущими, кроме меня...И все таки они мне перезвонили и внесли предоплату!!! Я была такая счастливая, что взяла заказ!!! А чем ближе дата, тем мне все страшнее и страшнее...Девочки, мальчики, миленькие,поддержите!!! Так нуждаюсь в этом!!! Вот так, ребята, я в ваши ряды медленно пробираюсь...Ну вот и рассказала вам про себя немного и уже к вам под крылышко хочу!!! Возьмете?

----------


## Анастасия flu

Привет Всем Меня Зовут НАстя живу на Южном Урале, творчеством занимаюсь с детства, а работаю в сфере развлечений 2 года. Я по должности заведущая культурно массовым отделом в Культурно досуговом центре, штат моих сотрудников 2 человека _ аниматор и звукооператор + я сама мы готовим и проводим все мероприятия я пишу сценарии рисую декорации, аниматор работает на дет. днях рождениях а я провожу большие мероприятия концерты, конкурсы, корпоративы, юбилеии.[IMG]http://*********net/1585587m.jpg[/IMG] а это я

----------


## Кукуруколка

А я  отучилась на режиссера театрализованных представлений и праздников 5 лет, за это время вела и банкеты, и юбилеи, и свадьбы, и детские утренники, и городские-областные-всероссийские фестивали..После окончания непосредственно работаю в этой сфере, провожу мероприятия, работаю на имя)))

----------


## Cvetok-030303

И я расскажу о себе....Меня зовут Лилия...мне 27 лет...родилась в Запорожье на Украине...выросла в Новом - Уренгое...в 14 лет переехали в Белгород...там вышла замуж родила дочь...не сложилось, развелась...встретила своего настоящего мужа и он меня увез в Майкоп Республику Адыгею...вот тут то все и началось..и работа по профессии в Центре творчества...и потом пришла к тому к чему мечтала это свадьбы...и все остальные банкеты...Веду только второй год...еще работаю на имя...но очень приятно, когда клиенты звонят и говорят ой мы так рады, что вы свободны...мы так беспокоились, что вы уже заняты!!!!

----------


## Надежда83

Мне 28 лет. Начала в 18. Я работала вожатой во Всероссийском детском центре "Океан". Вот уж где инкубатор культуры!!!! И мы, соответственно, были нарасхват по разным корпоративам. Я только пришла работать, и вот на первый же новый год меня "кинули под танки" на остров "Русский" (база отдыха с банкетным залом). Все гости - люди небедные, с претензией. Хорошо, что была не одна, напарник опытный. Помню, что после 12 всех вытащили на каток и там проводили конкурсы (было очень тепло, падал снежок). Всем понравилось, даже шампанское и фрукты кто-то вытащил на улицу. А гости утром нас провожать вышли... Приятные воспоминания. Сейчас живу и работаю в Дальнереченске Приморского края.

----------


## цокотуха

мне 31 год. зовут Мариной. что веду да в основном дамашние мероприятия, праздники для своих и друзей. эта тема мне очень нравиться! а теперь предложили провести свадьбу. я так переживаю-это событие для молодожен и для меня. и очень хочется провести на отлично

----------


## дидо

Здравствуйте дорогие форумчане!!! Рада возможности общаться, делиться, обсуждать!

----------


## дидо

Еще раз здравствуйте!!! Меня зовут Лариса.  Работаю и живу в краю папоротника, черемши, источников и вулканов. Закончила муз. училище, мечтала поступить в театральное но видимо для меня была уготовлена другая участь. Занимала административные должности но однажды поняла, что больше не могу без творчества,  хочу заниматься тем, что  поглащает и где готов раствориться. В индустрии праздников я новичек, долгое время смотрела, читала, учила, никогда не забуду первую свадьбу: ноги и руки в тот вечер жили отдельно от меня, в сумочке вал-ка но мы справились, в общем свадьба друзей прошла  нормально :Yahoo:   Занимаюсь вокалом, хореографией  и безнадежно влюблена в мюзиклы. Надеюсь обрести друзей и очень хочу попасть на тамадею.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Добро пожаловать к нам  на форум, дорогие новички! Осваивайтесь и не обижайтесь, если иногда получите какие-то замечания! поверьте. это не со зла!

----------


## Кусик

Всем огромный привет! меня зовут Виктория.Я 9лет проработала в музыкальной школе( фа-но и хор) ,работала музыкальным руководителем в садике( приходилось играть разные роли), вела группу шейпинга,даже была торговым представителем .Моя подруга пригласила меня на свадьбу это было давно, лет 15 назад, и вот там, увидев что гости пришли и просто сидят и кушают мне захотелось их чуточку развеселить.Я наобум предоставляла им слово, пела шуточные песни чтоб выпить, говорила тосты какие только знала и какие были в тему, даже рассказывала анекдоты!!!!!( я и думать не могла, что спустя годы -это станет моей профессией).Прошло время я пробовала себя в разных сферах( я еще даже еще не  все написала) и только тогда, когда у  меня появился прекрасный малыш,благодаря которому на моем пути повстречалась интересная девушка, которая меня направила к работе тамады я действительно обрела себя. Мне очень нравится доставлять людям праздник, когда они довольны, счастливы...правда я еще учусь. работаю ведущей 4года, и очень надеюсь что благодаря вашей поддержке я буду еще сильней.очень рада, что попала к вам, что умею с радостью поделюсь, если что направьте на путь истинный! :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Запятая

Меня зовут Анной. Мне 33. По образованию я педагог, 4 года отработала в профессиональном училище. Далее работала в сфере страхования- и чувствовало- не мое, настолько не мое , что в один прекрасный день взяла и написала заявление об увольнении и ушла  в никуда. В праздники пришла случайно- у моего родственника была свадьба- небольшая, вторй брак, невеста очень беременная, свадьба бюджетная, не приглашали никого, ни оператора, ни ведущего. Вести вызвалась моя тетя. За пол часа до свадьбы ей стало страшно и она отказалась. Молодые стали просить меня- а я совсем не готова к такому повороту событий, но выручать людей надо. А потом я стала думать, что это и не случайность вовсе- я натура творческая, очень люблю что-нибудь придумывать, фантазия у меня богатая, пишу стихи, шью, танцую. Если собрать все это вместе, то куда можно употребить такой сплав? Вот так и пришла к праздникам. Сейчас еще учусь в колледже культуры на постановщика театрализованных представлений.

----------


## Ирина Полякова

Доброго времени суток, дорогие форумчане! Зарегистрировалась здесь достаточно давно, полгода назад, но перечитать всё до сих пор не могу! А уж эту тему нашла только сегодня.... Вот такая внимательная. 
Зовут меня Ирина, проживаю и работаю в городе Ставрополе. Имею образования - режиссер театра, режиссер театрализованных представлений. Свадьбами (и т.п.) занимаюсь 17 лет, думала, что собаку съела. "Ну что еще нового тут можно придумать?" А нашла вас и ахнула! Ну ничего себе! Теперь занимаюсь тем, что ломаю всё старое и пытаюсь строить совсем новое! 
Очень люблю тематические свадьбы. Мечтаю побывать на настоящей казачьей свадьбе, а после и провести. 
Желаю всем оптимизма, вдохновения и Музы!

----------


## Абадонова Татьяна

Здравствуйте, коллеги! И почему я здесь не была? Итак.....Она звалась Татьяна. Я на Форум попала и вообще узнала про него после Фестиваля в г.Ставрополе. Приехала я домой вся в смятении.



> Свадьбами (и т.п.) занимаюсь 17 лет, думала, что собаку съела.


 Я то тоже думала, что я все про праздники знаю. Только последнее время, что-то тоскливо мне стало. Сижу себе, варюсь сама с собой. Так мне не хватало общения, так захотелось узнать чего-нибудь, поучиться. И тут как в сказке: "Бах" - звонок!!! Приглашение на Фестиваль!!! Ура!!! Дальше - лучше. Приехала домой - открыла для себя форум. Вот теперь уже в городе у себя организовала первую встречу ведущих.  А теперь - о себе. Я закончила Академию культуры в г.Санкт-Петербурге по специальности "Режиссер массовых представлений" в 1994г. 16 лет работала в отделе культуры по специальности, а с 2002 года работаю в Центре внешкольной работы. Ведением праздников занимаюсь давно. Но готова учиться, учиться и учиться!!! Особенно, здесь на форуме и на различных встречах. Надеюсь, что и я буду полезна. Хотя, несмотря на опыт - страшновато. Мне приятно, видеть на форуме моих друзей и коллег из Ставропольского края и не только. Спасибо, что вы есть!  Думаю, что здесь  я надолго!!!

----------


## СВЕТЛАНА БОРОДИНА

Здравствуйте все!. Я Светлана. В сфере шоу-бизнеса кручусь почти 17 лет. Раньше была просто вокалистка на всех мероприятиях, а потом в один прекрасный момент поняла что смогу больше и пошла "в народ". По основной специальности я косметолог. Пришла к вам чтобы еще научиться чего-нибудь новенькому.

----------


## Marfa-01

Здраствуйте! Я Марина. Живу в Екатеринбурге.
 Очень приятно создавать людям хорошеее настроение и вот я здесь на вашем интересном сайте. Спасибо!

----------


## Оля Стар

> И я расскажу о себе....Меня зовут Лилия...мне 27 лет...родилась в Запорожье на Украине...


 Лилечка, привет землякам! Смотрела  на адрес , и думала, что ты очень далеко, а родилась, там , где и я!!! :Tender:

----------


## Radushka

Всем здравствуйте! Меня зовут Кристина. Я из города Северска, Томской области. То, что я буду связана с творчеством было известно всем, моя мама режиссёр театральной студии, поэтому с года я находилась за кулисами, а уже в 4 года выступала на сцене. Участвовала в различных творческих конкурсах, была ведущей на телевидение, работала вожатой в лагерях, занималась танцами (преподаю и сейчас), до сих пор занимаюсь и преподаю актёрское мастерство у младших групп в театарльной студии. После школы непонятным образом меня занесло на филологический факультет (хотя должна была поступать в театрально или на журфак). Вообщем мучилась, я мучилась там 5 лет, и наконец отмучилась. проработала пол года в центре семейного отдыха в нашем городе, арт директором, и поняла что не хочу работать не под кем, а хочу сама руководить своим агенством праздника. Есть огромный опыт в проведении детских праздников, особенно новогодних. и не очень большой в проведении взрослых. Мы с моей командой начали вести взрослые корперативы, лишь зимой прошлого года.

Не знаю как я наткнулась на этот сайт, но безумно, безумно рада этому. Такой багаж материалов, единомышленников. Одним словом золотой сайт для творческих людей!)))

----------


## макушка

Здравстауйте форумчане!Выражаю Вам всем огромное уважение и почтение!!!Разрешите  рассказать себе:Меня зовут Валерия,о возрасте умолчу,как говориться "была красота и молодость,осталась только красота."По образованию биолог-химик.Хотя еще в школе и в институте вела вечера и писала сценарии,мечтала поступить в Москве,но родители побоялись отпустить провинциалку в город" грехов".Начинала в школе,работала и жила одно время в Кзахстане,потом мы перехали на Украину в Запорожскую область,там где мы жили в школе велось преподавание на украинском языке,и так получилось,что я стала работать художественным руководителем Дома культуры.Вот тут и поняла окончательно-МОЕ!!!Потом мы вернулись в Киргизию,здесь оставались родители,а у них пошли болезни...И тут меня забросило руководить трикотажным производством,я стала директором филиала,но все корпоративы на фирме,а так же дни рождения и свадьбы-вела я.Конечно же просто по дружески.Но рос круг знакомых,кто-то уже говорил что я рабтала и просто обязана взять хотя бы презент.А потом пошли и заказы,а тут доченьку учить...Короче отработав 11лет на фирме,я позволила себе попросить отпуск без содержания на 2 месяца,устав тянуть 2 лямки.Мне ответили-или работа или твои свадьбы!Как мне было обидно...Сколько души я вкладывала в основную работу на фирме,сколько разводила проблем и в налоговой и в других инстанциях...Короче я в горячах написала заявление и мне его подписали.Да еще бывшие коллеги постарались донести инфомацию-Мол если не нравилось в директорах,пусть катиться в ШОУМЕНЫ!!!У меня дипрессия была месяца 2.Ведь я за эти годы слоздала очень хороший коллектив,жили как одна семья...Но в какой-то иоиент,я решила-значит Бог меня подтолкнул на этот путь,ты же к этому стремилась,так давай действуй.И я взялась со всем рвением...Достигла определенных высот,в крайнем случае клиентов хватает.И вот веду я как-то свадьбу на 8 этаже гостиницы в банкетном зале,а там полукругом почти вдоль 3 стен шел наружный балкон и мы вышли все выпустить в небо шары.А там такой закат,вокруг веселые улыбающиеся в том числе и благодаря и мне люди,за спиной прекрасеая музыка,в небе шары и ласточки(гнезда были на балконе).Солнечный закат и я вдруг обратилась к Богу со словами-Господи спасибо,что ты дал мне этот путь,быть с людми в их самые приятные моменты,получать не только деньги,но самое главное исскреннюю благодарность!!!И я горжусь тем ,что я ШУМЕН,в конце концов со мной в компании куча известных людей,вся эстрада и т.д.И вот ВАШ сайт и я понимаю что мы сила и у меня теперь есть коллеги,и надеюсь будут друзья,а уж поделиться всем с вами за мной не заржавеет!!!.(Простите,хотела просто немного написать о себе,а неожиданно вышел крик души,надеюсь вы не сочтете это за флуд.) Р.S.А бывшего шефа посадили за аферы.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*макушка*, добро пожаловать! Только не шоумен, а ШОУВУМеН!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Radushka*,думаю что с твоим  образованием ты нам очень пригодишься! ПРИВЕТИК! Располагайся поудобнее!

----------


## макушка

> *макушка*, добро пожаловать! Только не шоумен, а ШОУВУМеН!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Спасибо Татьяна!!!Да как обозвали...И действительно
Я жить бы хотела иначе,носить подвенечный наряд,
А кони все скачут и скачут...
А избы горят и горят...Короче точно,я же ВУМЕН!!!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Правильно, и главное- большими буквами !!!!    :Grin:

----------


## Снежная Бела

День добрый, здравствуйте всем! Я ещё можно сказать на пороге :))) на пороге всего ))) стою с агромадным букетом ромашек, потому что солнечные летние цветы, а сейчас за окном осень :) Меня зовут Светлана, но в инете замечательно откликаюсь на дружеское Бела, как-то за 5 лет прикипела к этому нику :) Живу в Оренбурге.
    Почитала кто и как пришёл в профессию, задумалась... оказывается стремление к творчеству прорывалось всю мою жизнь, начина с Нового года в школе, когда я написала сценарий к целому мини-спектаклю(прошло на УРА и с аплодисментами), ну написала и написала, забылось :) Время шло, иногда проскальзывали проведения Новогодних вечеринок в кругу друзей и друзей друзей, получалось весело и до утра, рабочие корпоративчики тоже тамадила маленечко, но о ведении праздников как-то даже и не мечталось: семья, работа, хозяяяйство (голосом домовёнка Кузи). А тут жизнь, вернее муж, толкает на совершенно новую для меня дорогу :) Сама я по образованию медик, сейчас учусь на психолога( да кто сейчас не учится на психолога :))))) Муж у меня звукорежиссёр, подрабатывает на свадьбах "баян-дискотека" как я это называю :Smile3: . Помотавшись по таким торжественным мероприятиям, он впрямую поставил вопрос ребром: "Начинай работать, ведь ты наш семейный шоумэн у тебя замечательно получится!" Вобщем, в октябре собираюсь проводить юбилей у одной хорошей знакомой женщины:) эх, переживаю страшна, боюсь опрофаниться. Вот в поисках интересных идей нашла форум и так захотелось здесь остаться.
И ещё...как думаете, в 37 лет пробовать себя в качестве ведущей...это не поздно? :Derisive:

----------


## Курица

> как думаете, в 37 лет пробовать себя в качестве ведущей...это не поздно?


неа...это как...полюбить - не поздно никогда, если ХОЧЕТСЯ и кажется, что можется...тем более что Боженька совершенно вовремя тебя на наш Форум вывел-а это знак, моя дорогая Света, знак свыше-только так. а никак иначе... :Ok:

----------


## Demi_Li

Здравствуйте я Дядя Лиана,студентка еще пока,правда уже заочного отделения. За профессией должна быть режиссером кино и ТВ, но спустя 2 года начала сомневаться что это мое...или же просто еще совсем молодая для этого...В общем попала в тупик на своем юнном жизненном пути...И тут как спасение куча свадеб друзей,корпоративов на фирмах...и меня осенило*почему бы  не попробовать себя в этой роли?!*,подруга тоже давно горела желанием,вот мы и решили совместно,потихонечку,создать такой вот дуэт ведущих,организаторов праздников.Есть конечно покамест куча минусов как личных так и общих(финансовых) но верю потихонечку у нас все получиться))

И спасибо форуму,он мне уже в очень многом для старта помог,и дал ответы на множество основных вопросов)

ну пока больше добавить нечего особого нету..вот..а шо попало писать неохота,это оченььь много будет))думаю по степени развития инфа прибавиться)или же при общении)

----------


## Princess_N

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! :Bye:  Читала вас 1,5 месяца (еще, наверное, полгода надо читать - и то всего не перечитать), "накопала" кой-чего (выражаясь вашим сленгом), а сегодня ВПЕРВЫЕ отработала то, что накопала.
Ой, о чем это я? По этикету ведь сначала положено представиться. Сорри. Я - Наталья из славного города-спутника Запорожской АЭС, г. Энергодар (да, да, я знаю, среди вас есть мои земляки). Я смотрю, многие здесь с детства активничали, выступали, пели-плясали. И поняли: это МОЕ. А  у меня так получилось, что 13 лет назад знакомая попросила подменить ее в ЗАГСе, ну, знаете, в ЗАГСах есть девочки-помощницы - принеси-подай-расставь гостей-объяви ведущую. Вот именно этой девочкой я и стала работать сначала на подмене, затем и в штат взяли. А потом как-то быстренько "выросла"до ведущей, коей являюсь уже 11 лет. За это время успела сама выйти замуж и нарожать детей :Vah: . А вообще-то, если честно, я училко :Blush2: . Но выходить из декрета в школу больше не хочу, поэтому сейчас нахожусь в активном поиске. И, кажется, мой поиск дал результаты (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу, тук-тук-тук по дереву). Сегодня впервые в жизни, нет реально ВПЕРВЫЕ В ЖИЗНИ мне доверили провести на пробу  корпоратив. Т.е. впервые в жизни я проводила вообще какое-либо мероприятие. И Я ЭТО СДЕЛАЛА :Victory: . Мандражу былоооооо, волновалась страшно, ну, как все вы впервые :Grin: .Но вела себя уверенно, виду не подала, внимание публики держала, косноязычие, которым я страдаю, когда страшно волнуюсь, слава  Богу, меня не одолело. Ну, и самое главное, я понравилась моей будущей (я очень на это расчитываю) директрисе! Так что, надеюсь, теперь мы в одной лодке :br: 
Ой, чуть не забыла! СПАСИБИЩЕ ВАМ ВСЕМ за мой удачный первый опыт!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

*Princess_N*, Наташ, очень приятно!!!



> "накопала" кой-чего (выражаясь вашим сленгом), а сегодня ВПЕРВЫЕ отработала то, что накопала.





> Сегодня впервые в жизни, нет реально ВПЕРВЫЕ В ЖИЗНИ мне доверили провести на пробу  корпоратив. Т.е. впервые в жизни я проводила вообще какое-либо мероприятие. И Я ЭТО СДЕЛАЛА. Мандражу былоооооо, волновалась страшно, ну, как все вы впервые.Но вела себя уверенно, виду не подала, внимание публики держала, косноязычие, которым я страдаю, когда страшно волнуюсь, слава  Богу, меня не одолело. Ну, и самое главное, я понравилась моей будущей (я очень на это расчитываю) директрисе! Так что, надеюсь, теперь мы в одной лодке


 Замечательно!!!
Присоединяйся, и пойдем дальше по жизни рядом! :Yes4:

----------


## Princess_N

> Присоединяйся, и пойдем дальше по жизни рядом!


*Курица*, Танечка, я в это верю! :Yes4:

----------


## Princess_N

Ну, раз я не могу отредактировать своё сообщение, отчитаюсь в следующем.



> Ну, и самое главное, я понравилась моей будущей (я очень на это расчитываю) директрисе!


Меня таки взяли на должность организатора культурно-досуговой деятельности!!! :Yahoo:  И теперь уж точно я с вами, дорогие форумчане, в одной упряжке :Bobsleigh:  Я, конечно, ещё очень и очень начинающий организатор, но, надеюсь, и моя помощь кому-то когда-то понадобится и пригодится :Smile3: .

----------


## Курица

> Меня таки взяли на должность организатора культурно-досуговой деятельности!!!





> пойдем дальше по жизни рядом!


Таки взяли???? :Vah:  Так я же ж говорила!!! :Yahoo:  "Давай пожмем друг другу руки. и в дальний путь на долгие годаааааааааа!" :Aga:

----------


## Princess_N

> "Давай пожмем друг другу руки. и в дальний путь на долгие годаааааааааа!"


Курочка,  :Vishenka 04:  
Спасибо за Ваше теплое участие!!! :Thank You2:  :Oj:

----------


## Dimona

> взяли на должность организатора культурно-досуговой деятельности!!!


Умничка, ты большущая молодчинка, обращайся, чем смогу помогу. Ты очень позитивный человечек , если бы тебя не взяли, они бы потеряли очень много. А такое золотко все равно кто нибудь прибрал к рукам. Про косноязычие - не правда, щебечешь ты очень красиво.

----------


## Princess_N

*Dimona*, Ой, Лиль, не перехвали :Smile3: . СПАСИБО тебе ОГРОМНОЕ  :018:  за такую оценку!!!

----------


## вера денисенко

Ой,девочки как мне стыдно.... я не отметилась в этой теме....такой замечательный форум,читаешь ,изучаешь...и чем больше узнаёшь,то признаёшься себе что вообще ничего не знаешь... вот только увидела эту тему....но я думаю что в жизни случайностей не бывает,значит так надо что я только сегодня пришла в эту тему....Меня зовут Вера,мне 40 лет...и как говорят,что в 40 лет начинается кризис среднего возраста, а по гороскопу я ещё и весы...по образованию я режиссёр драмы и режиссёр массового праздника и театрализованного представления...по семейным причинам с театра пришлось уйти, в дом детского творчества,где 16 лет руковожу уже ставшим Образцовым театральным коллективом, провожу  по просьбе  знакомым юбилеи,детские утренники,корпоративы,но по желанию и настроению...но было не давно трудное для меня время,с начало с реорганизацией закрыли дом творчества и меня переводом оформили в школу организатором,но к счастью дом творчества снова открыли и я вернулась в свой любимый театр....но за тот период времени когда в моей голове были думы ,что же делать дальше ,куда податься... потому что в школе работать организатором - не понравилось...в поиске ответов на свои вопросы в интернете  попала случайно на этот замечательный форум,хотя я на нём зарегистрировалась, оказывается ещё в 2009 году....и благодаря форуму  увидела свет,снова появилось вдохновение,мысли...без творчества,творческий человек он как цветок,который погибает от засухи...сейчас вроде тьфу-тьфу- жизнь налаживается с детьми обдумывает репертуар на этот учебный год,дома начала с сыном изготавливать ростовую куклу Нюшу и тоже спасибо всем кто помогает советами и материалом по изготовлению таких чудных кукол...в декабре подруга попросила провести свадьбу сыну...правда страшновато свадьбы я никогда не вела))) самое классное в нашем деле это предчувствие праздника,когда ты его для себе "рисуешь",когда есть время что-то придумать,что-то убрать...когда ты находишься в творческом поиске... я рада что у меня здесь появились друзья,которые не видят во мне конкурента и помогают советами и добрым словом, а для человека особенно стоящего на распутье очень важно понимание, общение .....так много написала...извините если кого утомила своей лирикой... :flower:  :Blush2:

----------


## ЕленаФл

Привет всем! Я чувствую себя немножко не в своей тарелке, ведь я не профессиональный тамада, это мое хобби. Началось все с того, что на юбилеях и праздниках я стала придумывать какие-то необычные поздравления. Читала литературу, списывала в тетрадочку, проводила, всем нравилось. А теперь это уже как-то само собой разумеющееся - то, что я поздравлю как-то по-особому. А теперь, когда я по счастливой случайности попала на этот форум, уже легче, здесь столько различного материала! Спасибо всем огромное за него! Я также стараюсь выкладывать что-то свое, иногда не совсем свое -переделки. Ведь все равно к каждому юбилею приходится переделывать все под конкретного человека. Мне кажется, что раз от раза у меня получается все лучше" Подтверждение тому- за 3 месяца - 2 юбилея у родственников!

----------


## Курица

> Привет всем!


Здравствуй,Леночка!!!




> я не профессиональный тамада, это мое хобби


мы с тобой одной крови-ты и я ()))))))))цитирую "Маугли", помнишь?)





> когда я по счастливой случайности попала на этот форум


ээээээээ,дорогая, ничего случайного не бывает. Просто Боженька дает тебе шанс перейти на новый уровень, выше (см. компьютерные игры)))))))))) :Smile3: 



> Мне кажется, что раз от раза у меня получается все лучше


Не кажется, а это так-за твоей спиной же мы -супер-мега-мозг-ФОРУМ!!!!!!!!



> Спасибо всем огромное за него!


И тебе спасибо на добром слове. Не пропадай. 
А вот тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E-%E1%FB%EB%EE... 

про 



> 2 юбилея у родственников!


не могла бы написать-поделиться_как и что...И другим новичкам было бы интересно, и геологи может быть бы из недр поднялись, увидев, что тут никто в лоб не бьёт через монитор! :Aga:

----------


## Репка

Всем огромный пламенный привет из Нижегородской области! (Кстати, рада видеть здесь знакомые в реальной жизни лица – не скажу чьи, пусть останется интрига.)

Меня зовут Ольга, мне 35 лет.

Я хоть и зарегистрирована на нашем "форуме ночных фей" аж с февраля 2010 года, но по факту являюсь новичком. Просто, видимо, случайно наткнулась на форум и зарегистрировалась, не разглядев впопыхах, что это за сокровище, а потом и забыла. И вот только с конца октября я, теперь уже прочно и, уверена, что надолго, подсела на этот "наркотик".

О себе:

На вид необъятная,
В общении приятная,
Всегда позитивная,
Живая активная.

В жизни мне пришлось поработать и няней на дому, и продавцом овощей и фруктов, и швеей, и станочницей на заводе (3 года), и, так же на заводе, контролером ОГМетра (4 года). Хотя всю жизнь мечтала работать в школе с детьми. Моя мечта осуществилась 2,5 года назад – я пришла работать в школу старшей вожатой, оказалось, что это нервная и неблагодарная работа – хочу сбежать.

Учиться пошла только в 25 лет. Окончила Нижегородский политехнический колледж по специальности "Технология машиностроения". Сейчас учусь заочно в НОККе (Нижегородском областном колледже культуры) по специализации ПТП (постановщик театрализованных представлений).

Три года как разведена – не выдержал муж моего образа жизни и того, что я начала больше зарабатывать. Сейчас живу со старенькой (89-летней) бабушкой. В этом году еще взяла к себе жить племяшку-первоклашку. Короче, скучать, как и отдохнуть, мне не дают.

Заняться проведением праздников решила случайно. 

Мои друзья всегда просили меня придумать и провести что-нибудь интересненькое на своих праздниках, а я всегда с удовольствием этим занималась. А, когда работала на заводе, еще и организовывала молодежь, и мы с ними, как в добрые советские времена, готовили к праздникам различные концерты, спектакли и номера художественной самодеятельности (сейчас смешно об этом вспоминать).

И вот однажды, после дня рождения моей подруги, ее мама сказала, что мне надо стать тамадой. Я загорелась этой идеей, но как ее осуществить, не знала. В итоге первый свой заказной юбилей я провела без ди-джея и без микрофона у знакомых. Потом работала с молодыми неопытными ди-джеями-халтурщиками, и вот теперь, нашла себе постоянного помощника и напарника, и считаю, что у нас с ним получился неплохой тандем.

Праздниками я живу! И не столько материально, поскольку не считаю себя материалистом и не хочу зависеть от денег, сколько испытываю моральное удовлетворение от своей (даже не хочется писать "работы") деятельности. Она доставляет мне истинное удовольствие и наслаждение!

Еще я горжусь тем, что у меня есть очень хорошая подруга и коллега (гениальный режиссер), которая поддерживает и помогает мне в организации вечеров.

От нас обеих всем ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО за идеи и новые материалы!!!
Уверена, что мы с вами, дорогие мои коллеги, обязательно подружимся.

----------


## Darin

Здравствуйте! Когда зарегистрировалась, не отметилась в этой темке. Исправляю эту оплошность.
Меня зовут Дарья. Мне 24 года. Я живу в городе Алчевск Луганской области.
Идея заниматься организацией праздников появилась у меня, когда я училась в университете. Училась я на экономиста, и была у нас курсовая по бизнес-планированию (нужно было написать бизнес-план новой фирмы). Я тогда как раз к своей свадьбе готовилась, вот и подумала: "Почему у нас нет организации, в которую можно обратиться и найти все, что нужно для свадьбы?!". Написала я тогда бизнес-план праздничного агентства. А год назад решилась уйти со скучной работы и воплотить свою давнюю идею в жизнь. Сначала занималась только организацией праздников, потом посмотрела на работу ведущих и аниматоров, захотела попробовать. Начала с роли Снегурочки. Так понравилось, что была готова работать бесплатно. Еще и звонки благодарных клиентов вдохновляли. Уже провела около 20 свадеб и 50 детских дней рождения. Не всегда все идет гладко, иногда не хватает опыта, но все чаще звонят со словами: "У нас свадьба, мы видели вашу работу и очень бы хотели, чтобы вы провели наш праздник". Очень помогают идеи и советы с форума. Спасибо вам всем большое!

----------


## Курица

> Всем *огромный пламенный привет* из Нижегородской области!


Читаю текст, гляжу на аватарку, и само собой всплыло из памяти:
"Ваши трехдюймовые глазки путем меткого попадания зажгли огнедышаший пожар в моем сердце. Словом, бац-бац! И в точку! … " (Свадьба в Малиновке. Дед Нечипор) :Grin: 



> Я хоть и зарегистрирована на нашем "форуме ночных фей" аж с февраля 2010 года, но по факту являюсь новичком. Просто, видимо, случайно наткнулась на форум и зарегистрировалась, не разглядев впопыхах, что это за сокровище, а потом и забыла.


Ну вот... :Tu: наткнулась, и забыла...а мы тут мечем, мечем бисер...

А если без шуток, то-здравствуй,Оль! Очень приятно видеть тебя в наших рядах!Потому что, похоже, мы-одной крови, раз ты так думаешь:



> Праздниками я живу! И не столько материально, поскольку не считаю себя материалистом и не хочу зависеть от денег, сколько испытываю моральное удовлетворение от своей (даже не хочется писать "работы") деятельности. Она доставляет мне истинное удовольствие и наслаждение!


Единственная просьба-общайся, не пропадай опять на пару лет, не переходи в геологи-поверь, на поверхности. а не в шахте, дышится полной грудью.

----------


## Курица

> Меня зовут Дарья. Мне 24 года. Я живу в городе Алчевск Луганской области.


Привет,Даша! Твои посты с апреля месяца встречала то в той, то в иной темке, и все ждала, когда же ты появишься и в Инкубаторе. И вот. наконец, 
http://files.mail.ru/V4U5V5 
только в женском роде-можешь на себя эту цитату примерить! :Taunt: 



> Училась я на экономиста, и была у нас курсовая по бизнес-планированию (нужно было написать бизнес-план новой фирмы). Я тогда как раз к своей свадьбе готовилась, вот и подумала: "Почему у нас нет организации, в которую можно обратиться и найти все, что нужно для свадьбы?!". Написала я тогда бизнес-план праздничного агентства. А год назад решилась уйти со скучной работы и воплотить свою давнюю идею в жизнь. Сначала занималась только организацией праздников, потом посмотрела на работу ведущих и аниматоров, захотела попробовать.


ВОТ это молодёжь! Уважаю! Не теоретические исследования вела, а привязала к жизни, к тому, что было самой интересно,и...
Думаю,Даша, что у тебя большое будущее! И искренне желаю никуда с Форума не деваться, потому как нашего, Форумского,Университетского образования ты еще за полгода не получила. У нас тут учатся люди по 4-5 лет...см.линеечки у некоторых :Vah: , и всё равно каждый день находят что-то новое, оригинальное, необходимое -и не только в работе, но и для жизни. У меня -например :Derisive:  - даже папочка одна так прямо и называется:"Нужное для жизни"!
Так что-удачи тебе,*Darin*!

----------


## Репка

> Единственная просьба-общайся, не пропадай опять на пару лет, не переходи в геологи-поверь, на поверхности. а не в шахте, дышится полной грудью.


Спасибо за гостеприимство. 
Надеюсь, что я с вами навеки!
Постараюсь не пропадать надолго.

----------


## Радость моя

Всем, всем, всем творческих успехов! Меня зовут Екатерина, мне пока 41 год. А всё началось в моей жизни с шерстяных носков, которыми я бороздила пол дома, под звуки передачи фигурное катание.  Потом выступала перед своими близкими на покосе, в одном лице и ведущая и артистка... Почему то первая песня была "..цыплёнок жареный...". А затем школа, где естественно любимый кружок был театральный. Мне повезло руководила им моя мама, учитель литературы, а потому я в своём классе была культмассовым сектором до окончания школы. Председатель меня уговаривал поступать в Институт культуры, но я побаивалась и поступила в педучилище, где педагоги сразу же в один голос сказали " шла бы ты лучше в театральный.." Работала  в школе, в клубе, снова в школе и вот снова приглашают работать в СКДЦ!!!! Рада, значит есть ещё порох ....   Спасибо всем за интересные идеи, сценарии .....

----------


## Курица

> Меня зовут Екатерина, мне пока 41 год.


Катя,Радость моя, вот это "пока 41" показывает (намЯкивает) на то, что ты точно-наша :Taunt: 



> педагоги сразу же в один голос сказали " шла бы ты лучше в театральный.."


Вот и подтверждение.



> Всем, всем, всем творческих успехов!





> Спасибо всем за интересные идеи, сценарии .....


Спасибо на добром слове!
Умничка, что, присмотревшись(=ПРИчитавшись с 10 ноября), решила сказать:"Мяу!"
Вторым шагом пусть будет фото, договорились???
Привет тебе,Радость моя, от Ивана Васильевича. 
Помнишь такого?
[IMG]http://*********su/766178m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ZAREVNA

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ! МЕНЯ ЗОВУТ ТАИСИЯ, РОДИЛАСЬ И ВЫРОСЛА В ГОРОДЕ СОЧИ.МНЕ 27 ЛЕТ,ЗАМУЖЕМ-МУЖ ДИ ДЖЕЙ И ФОТОГРАФ.ОТЕЦ КАБАЦКИЙ МУЗЫКАНТ.ОТДАЛ В МУЗЫКАЛЬНУЮ ШКОЛУ НА ФОРТЕПИАНО,ЗАКОНЧИЛА НА КРАСНЫЙ,ПОСТУПИЛА В СОЧИНСКОЕ МУЗЫКАЛЬНОЕ УЧИЛИЩЕ,НО ПОНЯЛА,ЧТО ИГРАТЬ НА КОНЦЕРТАХ И ПРЕПОДАВАТЬ-ЭТО НЕ МОЁ.ПОСЛЕ УЧИЛИЩА ПЕЛА С ПАПОЙ В КАФЕШКАХ,ВЕЛА ДИСКОТЕКУ,ПРАЗДНИКИ ПРОВОДИЛА ТОЛЬКО В КРУГУ СЕМЬИ.ПОТОМ ЗАБЕРЕМЕННЕЛА И ОСТАВИЛА РАБОТУ ПЕВИЦЫ.ПРОШЛО 2,5 ГОДА,СЫНОК ПОШЁЛ В ЯСЛИ,И У МЕНЯ ПОЯВИЛОСЬ МНОГО ВРЕМЕНИ.Я РЕШИЛА ПОПРОБОВАТЬ СЕБЯ В КАЧЕСТВЕ ВЕДУЩЕЙ! И ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ! ПОСЛЕ ПЕРВОГО ЮБИЛЕЯ ЗАРАБОТАЛО САРАФАННОЕ РАДИО! ЭТОЙ ОСЕНЬЮ ПРОВЕЛА 7 СВАДЕБ! ДЛЯ МЕНЯ ЭТО БОЛЬШАЯ РАДОСТЬ! Я ДУМАЮ ЭТО НЕ ПРЕДЕЛ,ОСОБЕННО ТЕПЕРЬ,КОГДА Я НАШЛА ВАС!!! ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО БУДУ ДЕЛИТЬСЯ ИДЕЯМИ!! :Smile3:

----------


## Серебряночка

Всем доброго дня!
 Меня зовут Екатерина. Закончила экономический университет, поработала 2 года по своей специальности (экономист-менеджер). Сейчас нахожусь в отпуске по уходу за ребеночком, а после отпуска планирую сменить профессию))) Во время учебы занималась самодеятельностью, подрабатывала с тамадой в качестве вокалистки. Поэтому моя прежняя работа совсем не вдохновляла меня, и сейчас собираю,сочиняю материал для проведеня праздников. Планирую и мужа затянуть в это дело (посадить за пульт)))). Люблю играть на гитаре и заниматься спортом (дзюдо, туризм)
 Верю, что "дорогу осилит идущий..." 
 Всем удачи в делах!

----------


## Елизавета Авдеева

Доброе время суток, коллеги!!! Оглянулась назад и задумалась благодаря этой теме... Родилась и выросла на Северном Кавказе (Россия) - Ставропольский край. Папа - электрик, мама - филолог. В школе всегда была на виду - секретарь комсомольской организации и прочее...прочее..., поступила в педагогический ВУЗ, вышла замуж (даже ни разу дружкой не побыла), получила диплом биолого-географического факультета университета. И целых десять лет работала  - ВНИМАНИЕ!!! - микробиологом. Представляете: приходишь утром на работу, берешь предметное стекло капаешь капельку воды из водоема, покрываешь покровным стеклом.... а там целая жизнь. Инфузория машет тебе своим ресничками, аспидистра хвостиком, эпистулис такой роскошный...залюбуешься!!! На этом все хорошее в лабораторной работе заканчивается. Она кропотлива и однообразна. Средство от скуки?! - организация праздников, в начале пути - на своем предприятии и пошло, поехало... С ностальгией и особым теплом вспоминаю те времена:сочиняли сценарии, переделывали песни, ставили сказки и сценки. Это было настоящим хобби!!! В определенный момент почувствовала не хватает знаний, пошла в свой родной универ на режиссерский факультет, поступила на курсы ораторского искусства, ушла работать в культуру, нести ее самую в массы так сказать!!! В культуре оказалось все не совсем культурно, ушла к детям и студентам преподавала сцен. речь, актерское мастерство, вела театральную студию! На этом жизненном пути я  раздваивалась: у меня уже было свое  свадебное агентство и были дети-ученики, которых было жалко бросать. Но, 1 сентября 2011 г. я уволилась с преподавательской должности и теперь - я и мое любимое дело единны!!! Какая это радость - дарить людям РАДОСТЬ И ПРАЗДНИК!!!

----------


## Svetlanachuk

Всем добрый день! Меня зовут Светлана, мне 29 лет. Всегда, сколько себя помню, что-то организовывала  и проводила - в школе, в университете, на работе. Даже в семье - я старшая из 4-х детей, поэтому, было, где развернуться :Grin:  В 2004 году окончила Брянский Гос. Ун-т по специальности Учитель англ. и нем. языков, осталась преподавать на кафедре, поступила в аспирантуру. В 2007 году ушла в декрет со старшим сыном - а из декрета в университет не вышла - позвали работать логистом в автосалон. На этом поле я протрудилась 1,5 года, в конце 2010 возглавила отдел продаж Шевроле. :Blush2:  Сейчас опять в декрете - у меня двухмесячный сынок :Tender:   Как и многие ведущие, пришла в это ремесло благодаря случаю. Мой свекор - потрясающий ведущий, композитор, вокалист, режиссер. Вскоре после свадьбы он мне сказал: "Света, с твоей неуемной энергией, обаянием и организаторскими способностями у тебя обязательно получится вести мероприятия. Будешь у меня учиться!" За это я ему очень признательна и благодарна!  :Thank You:  Я походила с ним на свадьбы, он научил меня основам. 
Первую свадьбу, правда, вспоминаю с дрожью: ее должен был вести папа, это была свадьба сына его друзей, а он попадает в больницу с инфарктом за 2 дня до свадьбы! Вести эту свадьбу досталось мне, потому что никого уже было не найти! Вы можете представить мои чувства - работать у папиных друзей, которые ждали его, гуру, а прихожу я! Коленки у меня подгибались! К тому же, папа жениха был священником! И свадебное застолье началось с молитвы!  Но все прошло достойно, слава богу!
Мне очень сильно помогает муж - мы работаем с ним в паре, он на музыке. Понимаем друг друга с полувзгляда, и это большая поддежка. Не люблю работать с чужими музыкантами :Nono: 
Очень рада, дорогие друзья, что нашла этот форум, постараюсь стать достойной уважения форумчанкой! Мне очень нравится работать ведущей и очень приятно, что здесь столько единомышленников!

----------


## Курица

> Очень рада, дорогие друзья, что нашла этот форум, постараюсь стать достойной уважения форумчанкой! Мне очень нравится работать ведущей и очень приятно, что здесь столько единомышленников!


Светлана, свасибо за такое "исчерпывающее" самопредставление!
ОЧЕНЬ приятно познакомиться.
Пока пообщайся в Ин-Ку баторе (особенно есть такая, как Проверим алгеброу гармонию ... ; а КАК..... и других, а также тех темках, что открыты для просто зарегистрированных пользователей. А после испытательного срока -милости просим в Святая Святых :Derisive:  :Yes4: 
если что-пиши в личку-помогу сориентироваться на просторах Форума. 
Татьяна

----------


## Анжелика Ворона

Всем доброй ночи хочу немного рассказать о себе, правда совсем коротко не получится.Ведь в сфере культуры я с пяти лет. Но я думаю кому-нибудь, да будет это интересно
НУ ЧТО, ПОВЕРНЁМ КОЛЕСО ИСТОРИИ ВСПЯТЬ?!  

Человек,как звезда рождается 
Средь неясной тревожной млечности. 
В бесконечности начинается, 
И кончается в бесконечности. 
Поколениями созидается 
Век за веком Земля нетленная. 
Человек, как звезда рождается, 
Чтоб светлее стала Вселенная. 


И стало во вселенной чуточку светлее , когда в семье Исайко Фёдора Ивановича и Татьяны Владимировны 


> 


 родилась дочь Анжелика 


> 


Появившись на свет кричала так,что врачи сказали:"Будет певицей"
Время шло,когда дочке исполнилось 5 лет


> 


родители отвели её в школу бальных танцев и в ансамбль казачей песни и пляски "Сохрани песню"
Так и началась безграничная любовь к сцене!  Репетиции пять дней в неделю,первые костюмы,первые выступления. 
"..Открываю,закрываю и снова открываю глаза.  Свет бьет мне в лицо и лишь очертания взрослых дяденек и тётенек я вижу перед собой. Знакомая мелодия разливается вокруг,и ты знаешь,что здесь нужно поднять руку,здесь повернуться и присесть,а вот на этот такт идёт наклон головы. Всё как на репетиции,всё да не всё! Эмоции не те.Ты начинаешь чувствовать как нечто яркое зарождается в твоей груди ещё за долго до начала выступления, то затаится на мгновение,то вновь пытается вырваться наружу за кулисами. Ты ребёнок и ничего не понимаешь, но точно занешь свою задачу-выступить блестяще! Старх??? Нет,я не могу назвать это страхом. О что могла знать девочка в пять лет о таком понятии как-драйв, всплеск адреналина! Как наркотик-это притягивает,манит в свои сети. И вот ты уже не властен над собой, и ты уже ни дня не можешь прожить без аплодисментов,без обмена энергетикой,без положительных эмоций, наполняющих тебя после выступления."   
_Завтра напишу ещё чуть-чуть, а на сегодня всем споки ноки!!!_

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Можно и мне про себя рассказать?! Мне 27 лет, по специальности я педагог начальных классов, после рождения первого сына приехала к маме (заканчивала институт), и поскольку (пока училась в школе) ходила в кружки в дом культуры, меня пригласили там работать! Я 2 недели думала, а вдруг не справлюсь, не смогу! Но решилась, по началу все казалось так сложно! А потом втянулась! Работала по молодежи, потом  ушла в декрет, родила 2 сына и после декрета работаю худ руком. На вопрос- кто мы? Отвечу - мы те, без которых не будет праздника людям! Нам просто нужно делать свое дело, с душой, со смыслом и без сожаления! Наверное как - то так!

----------


## Леди Икс

Всем большой привет, и огромное спасибо за то, что делитесь своими знаниями и наработками с нами, новичками! Меня зовут Инна, 30 лет. Только только начинаю заниматься данным видом деятельности. Очень помогают ваши советы, пока сама ничем похвастать не могу, поэтому читаю-читаю-читаю. Набираюсь знаний :) мой муж военный, поэтому строить карьеру по своей профессии (юрист) нет возможности, постоянно ждешь что куда-то переведут и нужно будет срываться с места, собирать вещи и....начинать все заново! Очень хочу работать!!! всегда было стремление сделать праздник, даже в домашних условиях, не просто сел-поел-выпил, а разнообразно, хоть с маленькой, но развлекательной программой.проводила свадьбу у родственников, всем очень понравилось. надеюсь все получится! поэтому буду вас , опытных ведущих, периодически "пытать" вопросами! не ругайте, пожалуйста, если буду спрашивать очевидные для вас вещи, просто порой очень необходим другой взгляд на решение вопроса или иное мнение! вот...как-то так....:)

----------


## леди диана

День добрый всем!Я уже больше месяца на форуме,но только сейчас решилась написать про себя.Я Диана,мне 31 год,в этой профессии около 2 лет,до этого работала ресторанах администратором.Еще в школе занималась проведением каких-то мероприятий,готовила выступления,доклады.А привел меня в эту сферу муж,он музыкант-певец,его пригласили на свадьбу и он предложил меня в качестве тамады.И понеслось.Спасибо ему огроменное за это. Кстати,работа в ресторанной сфере научила общению с разного рода людьми, и сейчас,работая на мероприятиях,никогда не бывает проблем с обслуживающим персоналом( ну,в плане подачи горячих блюд),сама помню,как ругалась с ведущими,когда не согласовывали с официантами,когда подавать.Только поставишь горячее,а ведущий объявляет"Всем танцевать"! Я очень рада,что попала в эту среду творческих,одаренных людей!Спасибо,дорогие форумчане,за ваши советы и идеи!

----------


## skallolaz

Рождён 24 Ноября 1972 года, в Краснодарской губернии. В период младенческо - юношеских лет был перевезён родителями в солнечный Татарстан, где и проживаю до сих пор. За время формирования личности и приобретения профессии  всегда показывал не дюжие способности к обучению и профессиональному росту, коими наделен и по сей день. Период использования знаний полученных в школе и дважды в техникуме был ознаменован работой в коллективе строительной фирмы, где начал свою деятельность как промышленный альпинист. Затем инициатива, проявленная в желании освоить работу на компьютере, была по достоинству отмечена руководством предприятия и как результат, смена специальности на секретарь – референт. Последующее развитие событий привело к изменению статуса до должности менеджера, но с обязанностями бухгалтера.
	На протяжении всей долголетней дружбы с коллективом был постоянным и бес- сменным организатором всех культурно – массовых мероприятий фирмы (корпоративы, сабантуи, походы, экспедиции и т.д.). Соответственно ведение развлекательных программ  зачастую так же ложилось на мои плечи. В результате вышеизложенных событий был приобретен бесценный опыт, который, как известно не пропьёшь. 
Будучи главным бухгалтером было принято решение оставить канцелярскую работу с целью перехода в разряд «свободных художников», из чего родился семейный бизнес, благополучно функционирующий и по сей день, агентство по организации праздничных мероприятий и торжеств «Венеция». За этот период были освоены навыки фотографа, видео оператора, дизайнера, монтажера, звукорежиссёра. Но всё это время не давало покоя стремление к испытанию своих сил в роли ди-джея или ведущего.
И вот будучи уже в роли достаточно маститого, местами уважаемого и довольно востребованного видео-оператора случилось знамение свыше, а именно, ни как не иначе «небесная канцелярия» решила послужить мне «Перстом указующим», и произошло следующее: будучи в разгаре съёмочного дня, отвлёкся на молодоженов с целью помочь в организации постановки для фотографа. Я так довольно часто делал. И когда невеста, глядя мне через плечо, вскрикнула: «А-а-х!!!» я заподозрил неладное, но всё же обернулся. Картинка была маслом)))…Моя дорогая и любимая видеокамера, благополучно падала, от порыва ветра, вместе со штативом прямо в бетонную мостовую, в аккурат объективом. Результат: паламатый аппарат(((… Так как случилось это действо возле самого большого Храма города Елабуга, расценил всё произошедшее как Знак. Свадьбу, конечно же доснимал на менее любимую и дорогую камеру, но вердикт ремонтной службы: «Аппарат скорее мёртв, чем жив», навёл на мысль, что похоже мне пора выходить из сумрака. Так и поступил. Зная о проблеме у ведущих нашего города с подбором ди-джея, вложился в полный набор оборудования и теперь уже два года я ведущий, тамада, конферансье ну или просто болтун - собеседник))))
Но что это я всё о себе да о себе… надо и другим место оставить…

----------


## Domis

Привет,всем! А я что-то пропустила эту темку! А сейчас нашла,прочитала ваши сообщения,очень захотелось написать,чтобы вы тоже обо мне узнали! Зовут меня Светлана. Я живу в городе Орске. А вообще родилась и выросла в городе Самаре. Мы переехала в Орск в 1995 году.В Самаре вышла замуж,жили с родителями. А здесь зато своя квартира,сама себе хозяйка. У сына тоже своя комната,никто никому не мешает!Работаю в детском саду музыкальным руководителем и учителем музыки в школе. Бегаю с работы на работу,стараюсь везде успеть. Вот сейчас отвели новогодние праздники,отдыхаю,даже как-то странно,что никуда не надо бежать!.С утра смотрела телевизор,надоело. Вот решила посидеть в компьютере,пообщаться!

----------


## Анжелика Ворона

Хотелось бы продолжить свой рассказ. С вашего разрешения.
Потом началась счастливая жизнь выступления и один дружный коллектив "Сохрани песню"
Ты- Кубань,ты- наша Родина!А песня и танец -наша жизнь!

----------


## Анжелика Ворона

А вот в бальных танцах партнёр был выше меня почти на голову и из-за этого нам постоянно резали балы.Поэтому приходилось делать высочущие причёски
Эх чего только не было на нашем веку!    Низкий поклон моим первым руководителями хореографам Салогубовой Нине Васильевне и Хачко Любовь Фёдоровне. Благодаря им я сейчас то,что я есть! 
"... чтобы не произошло танцуй,порезалась,рушится сцена,сломала ногу,порвалось платье,ты не имеешь права на три вещи:1-прекратить танцевать, 2-не улыбаться, 3-дать понять зрителю,что что-то случилось." 
Однажды так и произошло: 
выходим на сцену танцевать кадриль,ЭХ РАЗВЕРНИСЬ ДУША, проходит полтанца и у меня лопается резинка на подъюбнике. Я партнёру говорю:"У меня подъбник падает",а он"Снимай". Не останавливаясь ни на минуту,сбрасываю нижнюю юбку,но вместе с подъюбником слетают и оба туфля. А нам море по колено, дальше танцуем.Партнер, лёгким взмахом ноги, отбрасывает упавшую юбку за кулисы и вместе с ней улетает туда же его туфель. Вот здесь уже снимать второй туфель он не стал. Так и дотанцевали мы свою беспечную кадриль почти в чём мать родила."

----------


## Анжелика Ворона

В 10 классе всерьёз увлеклась модельным бизнессом и даже хотела уехать за границу.
В этом же классе в 1998г. приняла участие в конкурсе красоты Краснодарского края "Ника-98"
Фортуна была на моей стороне и пройдя несколько отборочных туров,я заняла первое место. не очень хорошая фотка,ну да ладно.

----------


## Анжелика Ворона

1999 год для меня стал решающим.Я заканчивала школу. Нужно было решать кем я стану.  В 9 классе я мечтала о карьере адвоката(даже ездила поступать в техникум,но не добрала один бал,что к лучшему),а в 11 я боролась за хореографическое образование.  Мама же боролась против.  "Доченька,-говорила она-ну сколько лет ты будешь танцевать? Ну до сорока максимум,а потом не сможешь.Тебе нужен твёрдый фундамент под ногами. Будешь управленцем  ."-уверенно сказала она,отправив меня на курсы в Кубанский Государственный Университет. Проучившись там месяц,я для подстраховки поступаю на еще одни подкурсы прикладной математики в университет г.Новочеркасска.А так как одинаково легко мне давались все предметы,сложности для меня это не составило.Казалось я уже почти студентка,но судьба кинула карты по-другому. Я сильно заболела. Почти месяц я провалялась в больнице,естественно всё пропустила.Какие тут уже были подкурсы,здесь хоть бы школу закончить. Затянув ремни готовилась к экзаменам.Наконец прозвучал для меня последний звонок.

----------


## Анжелика Ворона

"Какая я всё-таки трусиха!  Экзамена боюсь! Просто открой дверь и возьми билет",-говорила я сама себе.Зайдя в класс протянула несмело руку за беленькой бумажкой с номером. Перед глазами цифра семь.  "Седьмой!"-подумала я и проснулась. На экзамене мне действительно попался седьмой билет. 
Порой мы не чувствуем себя,не слышим того,что нам хотят сказать.  "Человек остановись! Затаи дыхание,услышь стук своего сердца и иди с ним в такт!" 
Экзамены я все здала на пятёрки,и уже через время мягкой поступью прошла по школьному двору в бальном платье выпускницы-медалистки!

----------


## Анжелика Ворона

Жизнь-это книга,написанная свыше,но только каждый читает её со своей интонацией.  Вот и моя интонация была иной ,не похожей на все. Нужно было сделать выбор. Найти своё место в жизни. Меня продолжал манить в свои стены институт культуры!  Судьба распорядилась так,что мама и я нашли всё же компромисс:я поступила в Краснодарский Государственный Университет культуры и Искусств  ,на экономический факультет  . 
Учиться и жить в городе,конечно же было дорого. Мама нас сестрой ставила на ноги одна (родители, прожив вместе 18 лет развелись). 
Я помню, она постоянно говорила "Учись доченька,учись,тебе нужна стипендия и диплом-это твоя путёвка в жизнь" и тихо плакала 
Приходилось не только учиться на отлично,но еще и работать. Т.к. студентов на хорошую работу не брали,приходилось браться за многое. Предвыборные компании,листовки,именные стипендии за научные работы,написание курсовых...Но я была давольна мне на всё хватало, и денег я у матери практически не брала.  

Студенческая жизнь была наполнена прогулками,дискотеками,общением и конечно же учёбой.
Потом вышла  замуж и Я славлю миг рождения ребёнка, 
Когда впервые от шлепка руки, 
Он вдруг зальется трепетно и звонко, 
Ирасцветут глаза ,как васельки. 
Нет,он не плачет! 
Он совсем не плачет! 
Пока мы вяжем узел на пупке, 
Он радуется жизни,не иначе 
На непонятном взрослым языке. 

31 мая 2003 года в нашей семье произошло событие,которое сделало меня необычайно счастливой. У нас родилась дочь Вероника. Ника, я так её зову!

----------


## Maritta

Здравствуйте, где-то около года назад зарегистрировалась на форуме, раз посидела и совсем забыла про него.. а через год по чистой случайности, гуляя в просторах интернета, забрела на него.
Я думаю, что пришло время представиться. Меня зовут Марина. Заканчиваю актерский факультет, начинаю потихоньку работать в театре, сниматься в кино и сериалах, а так же начала заниматься организацией и проведением праздников.Про последний пункт расскажу подробнее. Первое время боялась браться за проведения мероприятий, так как многие твердят, что среди актеров мало хороших ведущих, подача другая, надо общаться напрямую с залом, чувствовать его. Я бы не сказала, что для меня это было чем-то новым и не понятным, так как сколько себя помню, все время что-то проводила, концерты, КВН, карнавалы. Наверное это несколько помогло мне. Так вот, с каждым мероприятием я открываю для себя что-то новое, и индустрия развлечений затягивает меня все сильнее и сильнее...
Я очень рада, что оказалась на вашем форуме, надеюсь вы меня примете в свои ряды?!

----------


## Елена Виолова

Здравствуйте, Все!
Меня зовут Елена Виолова (это фамилия - небольшая творческая трансформация моей "по паспорту"). Под этим именем уже более 7 лет занимаюсь проведением праздничных мероприятий. Я *режиссер* по образованию, *актриса* по призванию и *ведущая* "по жизни" (часто шучу, что "по вызову"). Постепенно, надеюсь, познакомимся все ближе и узнаем больше друг друга.  Уверена, что здесь я "всерьез и надолго"! Так что принимайте нового жителя вашего дома))).

----------


## ирена74

Добрый вечер всем! Как-то так получилось, что я сюда не заглянула изначально. Исправляюсь! Меня зовут Ирина. Мне 37 лет. По образованию филолог, по совместительству - педагог-организатор (работала в школе, совмещая). Мне в жизни повезло с наставниками. Они-то и направили меня на путь ВЕДУЩЕЙ (по непонятным мне причинам, верили в меня безоговорочно). Имея глубоко сидящий комплекс неполноценности, очень тяжело было настроиться. Борюсь с собой, со своим комплексом, потому как, выходя на сцену, в зал и видя глаза, направленные на меня, испытываю такой выброс адреналина, такой кайф! Ну, нравится мне это! Много лет работала с детьми, сейчас перешла ко взрослой аудитории. Это стало большим, чем просто хобби. Огромнейшее спасибо профессионалам с форума (не устаю повторять тысячу раз!!!) за помощь, за поддержку (особенно Татьяне Курочке, т.к. пока только с ней пообщалась теснее). Надеюсь, что здесь я надолго, и что именно здесь я найду самых настоящих, искренних друзей. А пока читаю взахлеб, изучаю, учусь (как обычно все эти годы), радуюсь тому, что так много нового узнаю. Примете в свою семью? Обещаю не подвести!

----------


## Курица

*Елена Виолова*, 
*ирена74*, 
добро пожаловать!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> Примете в свою семью?


уже :Blush2: 



> Уверена, что здесь я "всерьез и надолго"! Так что принимайте нового жителя вашего дома))


уже :Blush2:

----------


## ирена74

Я уже ощутила на себе влияние семьи. Все, как положено в нормальных домах с правильным воспитанием. Если надо - помогут без лишних слов, если "накосячил" - получи справедливое словесное наказание. Зато как это стимулирует! В следующий раз семь раз подумаешь, прежде чем сказать! Так вырабатывается характер, и это все помогает в работе (лично мне). Спасибо вам всем за то, что дали мне силы раскрыться (даже не зная, что я из себя представляю), дали мне возможность поверить в себя (для меня это очень-очень важно!)  :Tender:

----------


## Svetlanuska

Здравствуйте, совершено случайно попала на ваш (теперь уже думаю - наш) и просто была очарована. Немного о себе- работаю  в сельском клубе, заведующей, иногда веду свадьбы. Вообще в культуре уже почти 18 лет. Я думаю что здесь  найду очень много нового и интересного.

Ну простите, пропустила слово сайт.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Я уже ощутила на себе влияние семьи. Все, как положено в нормальных домах с правильным воспитанием. Если надо - помогут без лишних слов, если "накосячил" - получи справедливое словесное наказание.


Сразу видно, наш человек, без надутых губ и обид на веки вечные.  :Ok:   :Grin:

----------


## ***Юлия

Здравствуйте, Дорогие Форумчане))) Меня зовут Юлия! Мне 35 лет. Проведение праздничных мероприятий - мое Любимое хобби. Пока  :Aga:  Хочу стать настоящим профессионалом, потому что поняла, что МОЕ. Как и многие, мечтала в детстве стать актрисой..... Или певицей..... Но родители отговорили меня от этого "легкомысленного поступка", ибо не в кого.... Все близкие родственники: математики, физики, учителя...  Закончила Факультет вычислительной математики и кибернетики ННГУ им. Лобачевского. Сейчас работаю в финансово-экономическом отделе в системе МВД. Пою с детства (тоже Любимое) в школе, музыкалке, студенческом эстрадном театре, сейчас на концертах или банкетах. Постоянно принимаю участие в наших внутриведомственных театрализованных постановках к памятным датам. Ведущей стала совсем недавно. Как обычно... Попросили-загорелась-согласилась-подучилась. Я поняла, что мне очень интересно самой писать сценарий. Я понимаю, что я в этом деле пока не профессионал, но ведь "за уши не оттянешь"))).
Примите меня, пожалуйста, в свою дружную семью. Я обучаемая  :Derisive:  Простите, что не сразу отметилась в темке... Хожу, брожу, учусь. Если честно,  от Вас в восторге!!!  :Ok:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Примите меня, пожалуйста, в свою дружную семью. Я обучаемая


принимаем,конечно!
Юля, а ты откуда?

----------


## PAN

> Юля, а ты откуда?





> Закончила Факультет вычислительной математики и кибернетики ННГУ им. Лобачевского


Значит наша, нижегородская... :Grin: 



> Сейчас работаю в финансово-экономическом отделе в системе МВД.





> . Постоянно принимаю участие в наших внутриведомственных театрализованных постановках к памятным датам.


Опять "наша"...)))



> Примите меня, пожалуйста


Велкам... :flower:  :flower:  :flower: ... :br:

----------


## ***Юлия

*PAN*, Рада встретить земляка!  :br:  
Спасибо, что ответили за меня пока я бродила по темкам)))  :Ok: 

 А Вы тоже имеете отношение к МВД? 

*KAlinchik*, 
*PAN*, Спасибо за теплый прием))))))

----------


## natali_markelova

Здравствуйте, дорогие  Форумчане!
Вот и я решилась отметиться в этой теме.  Зовут меня – Наталья. Возраст биологический значительно превышает возраст душевный. По образованию я режиссер, закончила, как и многие «жители» этого форума, «кулек», но по специальности давно не работаю. Хотя развлекать и веселить людей не перестаю до сих пор. Как-то бродя по бескрайним просторам интернета в поисках чего-то нового и креативного, набрела на этот  потрясающий Форум и…пропала. Здесь столько творческих людей и неординарных личностей! Принимайте и меня в свою компанию.

----------


## Курица

> Как-то бродя по бескрайним просторам интернета в поисках чего-то нового и креативного, набрела на этот  потрясающий Форум и…пропала.


Наташа,,,ты не ПРОПАЛА, ты-НАШЛАСЬ!!!!!! :Taunt:  Помнишь индийские фильмы? Сестра...(по разуму, по настрою), ведь ты, как и многие из нас, 



> развлекать и веселить людей не перестаю до сих пор


Поэтому-спасибо за то, что "отметилась"!
Пиши. не пропадай.
судя по возрасту :Derisive: 



> Возраст биологический значительно превышает возраст душевный


тебе есть чем с нами поделиться, ведь для многих новое-это чьё-то "старое"...и это так, правда?

----------


## natali_markelova

> Поэтому-спасибо за то, что "отметилась"!


Спасибо за теплый прием!

----------


## Олеся Вильцан

Здравствуйте!!! Наконец-то добралась до этой темки (потому что тут так просто заблудиться)) Попала к вам, думала ненадолго, но влюбилась и расстаться не могу. Меня зовут Олеся. Проведением мероприятий занимаюсь давно, вернее их организацией, но получалось, как-то больше для своих родных, близких, по-этому все это делала бесплатно. Еще когда-то в университете просто пела. Так вот, в этом году очень плодотворно готовились к 50летию моего любимейшего папы и почему-то я решила довериться знакомому ВЕДУЩЕМУ (немного видела его раньше в работе - нравилось!) А тут его как подменили...вобщем была очень разочарована. И решила заняться сама этим непростым трудом. Уже встала в ряды Тамадей нашего города. Первый официальный опыт состоялся на новогодних корпоративах. Спасибо всем форумчанам, кто делится своими наработками. Я конечно очень волновалась. Но в конце вечера гости кричали "БРАВО!!" Хочу передать его вам! "БРАВО!! БРАВО!! БРАВО!!" Естественно много еще чего не умею, но очень очень стараюсь!!! И прошу не отталкивать, а лишний раз просто направить..или "послать куда надо"))) Кстати я из Архангельской области.

----------


## Таняша

Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Татьяна. Мне 39 лет. По профессии - педагог. Заглядываю на форум переодически ( усторилась работать в развлекательный центр, попутно начала проводить праздники и для взрослых) . А вот зарегистрироваться с первого раза не получилось.Но , осилит дорогу идущий. Огромная просьба к "старожилам", если где что-то не то и не там напишу сильно "не пинайте" :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Татьяна.


Меня тоже!!! :Blush2: 



> Мне 39 лет.


мне тоже ПОЛНЫХ 39 (неполных 75) :Taunt: 



> По профессии - педагог.


я-тоже... :Grin: 

Какое совпадение!!!



> Огромная просьба к "старожилам", если где что-то не то и не там напишу сильно "не пинайте"


Даже и не собираемся,тёзка, не переживай на этот счёт!!! Вот- "послать" можем...Причем-туда, в ту темку, о которой спросишь...А так-ни-ни!!! :Nono:

----------


## Таняша

Спасибо ,Татьяна,наслышана о твоей доброте,но не думала ,что получу кредит доверия так быстро.Я рада. :Smile3: Постораюсь оправдать.

----------


## Natashulia

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане. меня зовыт Наталья. Работаю ведущей праздников 6 лет. До этого методист, художественный руководитель, преподователь хореографии, в общем все в культуре. Первоначальный опыт  ведущей праздников  получила в работая санатории , школа была хорошая, могла наблюдать работу мастера своего дела Федоренко Владимира Афонасьевича (возможно вы знаете его), за что ему  очень благодарна. По образованию я вокалистка и хореограф. Ну, хореография немного в прошлом, а вот вокал остался при мне и помогает в работе. У нас семейный подряд, работаем в паре с мужем, он у меня звукооператор, водитель, телохранитель,  да и  образование у него подходящее -  он музыкант. В общем человек на вашем форуме я не случайный и надеюсь влиться в ваши сплоченные ряды. Спасибо огромное форуму, очень помогает в работе!

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане. меня зовыт Наталья.


И Вам здравствовать,Наташа!!! :Grin: 



> Работаю ведущей праздников 6 лет.


это уже замечательный стаж...видимо-это ВАШЕ дело, иначе уже давно бы ушли с этого нелёгкого поприща!



> У нас семейный подряд, работаем в паре с мужем


Эх, везёт же некоторым :Blush2: 



> человек на вашем форуме я не случайный и надеюсь влиться в ваши сплоченные ряды.


Пробуйте,Наташа...Это не трудно.Главное-начать.Начать общаться, читать-читать-читать, и -не только копировать, но и ПИСАТЬ свои мысли по поводу...Да и БЕЗ повода, а делиться тем, что на душе...
И всё получится. :Ok:

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> работаем в паре с мужем


Вот как мне подбить мужа.... Он у меня тоже звукооператьр....Работает со мной в доме творчества... А от свадьбы отнекивается....Вообще у нас живая музыка...Мой папа поет и еще один солист и я пою...а вот когда дискотеку требуют чтоб по дешевле я ди-джея нанимаю.  Говорю мужу: зачем мне платить ди-джею если это можешь делать ты... А он не в какую....

----------


## Черкашина Анна

Жизнь:20 лет в Крыму, 16 на Севере (по доброй воле) в городе Радужный (да,Марья,вот такое красивое название!Город его оправдывает-занимает каждый год призовые места,как самый благоустроенный город России). В отпуске бываю в Крыму и в г.Хмельницке, где и проводила пару свадеб у родни.Мужа сестра 3 раза выходила замуж в г.Хмельницке (с фатой,тамадой),если бы я знала раньше,что существует такая замечательная Хмельничанка - KALinchik,я бы обязательно Вас нашла!Хотя где гарантия,что Вы были бы свободны!Хотя...может золовка на 3 разе не остановится...
Моя регистрация уже 2 года,из них минус 1 года в Крыму без интернета,потом минус 10 месяцев вторые роды и уход сразу за двумя детьми (Люле 3 года и Пусе 1 год),там новогодний чес - 1 месяц.Короче,только 2 месяца,как до меня дошло-ЧТО И КОГО я теряю!Поэтому начала основательно изучать сайт,пока девки мои спят по 2 часа днем.Начала с "Давайте познакомимся" , "Поддержка форума", "Возможности интернет-продвижения".И вот наконец-то дошла до Раздела ведущих.Изучала,чтобы не задавать глупых вопросов.
О себе. Все началось в школе:в пионерские времена в классе культ-массовый сектор.После школы мама не дала поступить в Симферопольский кулек на режиссуру,сказала,"доця,муж будет дома,а ты вечерами у клюбе?Не пойдеть!"А оно окозалось круче-муж дома, а жена вечерами у ресторане...В итоге закончила Симферопольский гос.университет - Географ.Преподаватель. (По геологии у меня 5!). Потом 3 года школы:преподаватель географии и педагог-организатор, потом Север: вначале старшая вожатая, а потом преподаватель доп.образования в детском доме творчества,хореограф в детском саду, организатор дискотеки, участник КВН (наша команда "Победы не видать" заняла в городе 1 место, я там Земфиру пародировала), а с 1998 педагог-организатор в детском доме для детей сирот и детей, оставшихся без попечения родителей. Мои детки занимали несколько раз призовые места на окружном фестивале "Созвездие" для детей-сирот в номинации "Хореография" и "Сценическое искусство". С 2008 в затяжном декрете.А за это время детский дом наш почти закрыли,всех уволили, в 2013 выходить из декрета.Вот и думаю,то ли искать работу,то ли официально оформиться тамадой.Ах,да!А тамада я уже лет 7.Спасибо,что прочитали до конца.

----------


## Курица

*Черкашина Анна*, Анечка, спасибо за такое подробное досье...С чувством юмора чел, сразу видно :Yes4: 



> (По геологии у меня 5!).





> Вот и думаю,то ли искать работу,то ли официально оформиться тамадой.Ах,да!А тамада я уже лет 7.


думаю, в нашем Университете наберешься ума-разума, и...правда будешь официально ведущей...



> педагог-организатор в детском доме для детей сирот и детей, оставшихся без попечения родителей.


коллеги, значит...я 18 дет завучем в таком же учреждении. только ты-на ???Севере???? (у меня с географией не так хорошо, как у тебя :Taunt: ), а я на крайнем Северо-Западе....

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> А оно окозалось круче-муж дома, а жена вечерами у ресторане..


Анюта, вот юмористка.... :Ok:

----------


## Масяня

> только ты-на ???Севере???? (у меня с географией не так хорошо, как у тебя), а я на крайнем Северо-Западе....



Танюшка - Курочка. всё гораздо проще - Аня
*Черкашина Анна*,  моя землячка, мало того. что один город, дак мы ещё умудрились с этого года жить не только в одном доме. но и в одном подъезде. Я на 4 этаже, Аня на 6. Правда, это не даёт нам больше времени на общение, новости узнаю всё больше на нашем сайте, особенно после того, как многие темы становятся закрытыми..

----------


## Курица

> мало того. что один город, дак мы ещё умудрились с этого года жить не только в одном доме. но и в одном подъезде. Я на 4 этаже, Аня на 6.


Дык...Масянь...ты-ПОД Аней?????????? :Blink:  :Vah: 
Бывает же так..."тамадинный" у вас дом, однако!
 :023:

----------


## Катюньчик

Добрый день всем Форумчанам! Меня зовут Екатерина, мне еще только 50 лет. Я живу в небольшом городке в республике Удмуртия. В последнее время на мою семью выпали большие испытания. Мы их выдерживаем стойко. На нашем пути было встречено очень много замечательных  врачей, людей. И теперь пришла моя очередь отдавать то хорошее, то что я в силах отдать. Моя профессия и образование совсем не связаны с проведением праздников, но все что происходило в моей жизни, так или иначе касалось того, что надо было что придумывать, проводить, веселить. Я по профессии - скорняк, но по причине профессионального заболевания я сейчас не работаю. В школе, на работе всегда была активным членом культурно-массовых мероприятий. Даже в Детском Доме пионеров посещала кружок массовиков-затейников (почему то выбрала из всего предложенного именно его). Своих близких и родных, друзей, знакомых очень люблю поздравлять, дарить подарки, устраивать ДР и другие праздники. Признаюсь честно и каюсь, что сидела  в геологах, но считаю это время прошло с пользой, потому что научилась правилам общения на форуме, пропал страх быть непонятой и неловкой, возникло ощущение, что всегда придут на помощь, подскажут,подбодрят и направят в нужное направление. Спасибо всем за понимание. В свою очередь я всегда открыта к диалогу и чем могу помогу.

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

Доброго времени суток всем форумчанам! Позвольте представиться - Евгения! Я живу в Украине, в первой столице - городе Харькове. Мне 30 лет, и я начинающая ведущая и организатор праздников. По образованию я  - экономист, но по прошествии 8 лет трудового стажа на поприще цифр и расчетов мне это так надоело, что хоть волком вой.Скучно до безобразия! А тут ребенку еще диагноз астма поставили - какая работа, ушла в декрет до шести лет. И тут сестра подала идею - иди, говорит,  праздники проводить, у тебя получится. Я подумала - почему бы нет, но долго собиралась с духом, даже не знаю почему - сцены я не боюсь, музыкальное образование у меня есть, голос и дикция в порядке, в школе грамоты давали за высокие артистические способности...но тем не менее - сомневалась...А потом как-то рассказала одной знакомой о своих планах, а через две недели звонок - звонит моя первая невеста и говорит, что ей меня хвалили и она хотела бы со мной поговорить о возможности моей работы на ее свадьбе. Мы встретились, поговорили, придумали программу и я провела свою первую свадьбу. Не могу сказать, что все прошло совсем гладко, но молодожены и гости остались очень довольны! Вот так я нашла себя в своей новой, но уже такой любимой профессии. Через некоторое время я столкнулась с тем, что мне катастрофически не хватает информации. Ведь учебников  - как стать хорошей ведущей не выпускают. И тут я натыкаюсь на такой замечательный ресурс, как этот форум! 

Во-первых- респект и уважуха создателям - вы такие молодцы! Во-вторых - участникам - старожилам - виват! Такого скопления талантливых, веселых, дружных, добрых и отзывчивых людей я еще не встречала, и вряд ли где-то встречу!

Я очень рада, что нашла вас!

----------


## Курица

*Дамочка-на-каблучках*, Женя, здравствуй! Не случайно ты оказалась на Форуме.  :Yahoo: Хороший себе подарок сделала к 8 марта, умничка.
Вливайся!

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

Татьяна, спасибо, вливаюсь! Я не просто себе хороший подарок сделала! Я теперь каждый день при подарке буду на этом форуме!

----------


## Черкашина Анна

> Дык...Масянь...ты-ПОД Аней??????????


"Мне видно сверху все-ты так и знай!"

----------


## Черкашина Анна

> коллеги, значит...я 18 дет завучем в таком же учреждении.


Татьяна,конечно,коллеги!Я это сразу просекла,как Ваше досье прочитала.У меня теперь идейки-использовать свои выращенные таланты (некоторые уже женились из детей) в аниматорских заказах,особенно я любила с мальчишками спектакли ставить.Вот и думаю их использовать там,где мужская роль нужна в программе,пошью для них костюмы.Я уже знаю,что они будут не против:сцена тянет,они у меня и в игровых программах в детском доме ведущими Петрушками бывали, да еще и заработок им будет.А у вас есть организатор?У нас такую должность прошлой осенью сократили,сказали,что по новому штату не полагается.Но я не представляю,кто будет теперь эту работу делать, у меня было около 10 направлений работы!

----------


## Lillchen

На форуме я зарегистрировалась ещё в прошлом году и уже успела немного пообщаться, а вот представить себа упустила :Blush2: Разрешите исправится?
Тогда все официальное ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ!!!
Меня зовут Лиля мне 27 лет было 20 лет тому назад, живу я на юге Германии(24 года, так что если  по русски не всегда правильно пишу не обессудьте). Ведением праздников занимаюсь в составе музыкальной группы которую создал мой муж 4 года назад, он басгитарист и ещё одна семейная пара, она клавишница и он гитарист. У меня тоже муз. образование есть, музотдиление педучилища, но я не музицирую только веду, мне это больше нравится. А в прошлом году ещё получила второе образование, не знаю правда как это по русски, дисайнер печатной продукции, владею фотошопом и другими профессиональными программами для набора, так что если что- обращайтесь.
Надеюсь влится в ваш дружный и творческий коллектив! :br:

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> мне 27 лет было 20 лет тому назад,


 :Ok:

----------


## Lillchen

:Blush2:  :Blush2:  :Blush2:

----------


## ПИССИМИСТКА48

Я девочка проста и скромная.Научусь выставлять хвото выставлю!Я працюю тамадой на свадьбах!!!И отдыхаю и выпиваю и щэ гроши получаю!!!!Я цэ дуже люблю!!!Тик э по утрам голова дужэ болить!!Я дуже давно так заробляю и дужэ хочу поехати десь на ваш семинарюГроши в менэ э.В травни свинку заколэмэ!Я хочу свий ривень подыматы!!Дякую всим кто на форуми!А можно тут с хлопчиком якимсь поз дуже извиняюсь бо тикэ недавно компиютор!И не знаю як набирать!

----------


## ПИССИМИСТКА48

Проводы Зимы!!!В цёму году!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Я девочка проста и скромная





> Проводы Зимы!!!В цёму году!!


Девочка????!!!!! :Vah:  :Taunt:  .....ню-ню :Grin:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Неужели Андрей Данилко собственной персоной так рвется в Одессу? Интересненько!

----------


## МарЫчка

День добрый всем форумчанам! Я зарегистрировалась еще в октябре, когда приехала с сочинской Арт-Магистрали, где впервые узнала о форуме. Но пообщаться, а главное познакомиться так и не получилось. Исправляюсь. 
Меня зовут Ольга. Занимаюсь проведением торжеств почти два года. По специальности менеджер, но душа всегда лежала к творчеству (с детства, сколько себя помню, проводила различные мероприятия, потом это стало увлечением - устраивала праздники для "своих"). Как только беру в руки микрофон - превращаюсь в "другого человека". Получаю от этого массу положительных эмоций и позитива. Поэтому как только появилась малейшая возможность заниматься этим профессионально, хобби превратилось в любимое дело. В начинаниях меня всячески поддерживает мой молодой человек, который работает со мной звукооператором. Очень хочу учиться, расти и совершенствоваться. Существует большая проблема - очень сложно общаться в интернете, прям барьер какой-то психологический, вот пытаюсь бороться с этим, надеюсь получится.
Мечтаю влиться в Вашу дружную и творческую семью!!!

----------


## Карпуша

Всем форумчанам огромный привет! Зарегистрировалась на форуме почти год назад, но заходила редко, на тот момент я ещё не осознавала, что это станет смыслом моей жизни. Подробнее о форуме узнала на Питерской тамадее, сейчас захожу в разные темы и вижу столько знакомых и родных для меня людей. Вот и Иришку хорошо знаю, она моя землячка, но ближе с ней познакомились так же на тамадее. Немного о себе: - зовут меня Надежда Карпова, на тамадее прозвали Карпуша, по образованию я воспитатель детского сада, но по профессии давно уже не работаю, а проведением праздников занимаюсь 8,5 лет, эту работу не просто люблю,а обажаю! Форум даёт очень много лично для меня, я профильтровала свою работу, что-то убрала вообще. Единственное, с чем я не согласна, так это с безреквизитным ведением. Я тамада реквизитная и считаю, что если костюмы хорошего качества, и гостям нравится перевоплощаться, то зачем же от этого отказываться?  Я  рада, что я на форуме и что здесь есть у меня друзья. Конечно хотелось бы почаще встречаться.

----------


## KAlinchik

*тамада586*, Привет,дорогая наша Карпушенька)))
распологайся, тебе здесь понравится!

----------


## Курица

> Всем форумчанам огромный привет!


Надежда,вливайся!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## ПИССИМИСТКА48

22 марта на 50-риччи РАДИОПРЫЛАДОБУДИВЕЛЬНЫЙ КОЛЛЕДЖ !!мий балет оттуда!!






> Девочка????!!!!! .....ню-ню


Я НЕ ДАНИЛКО!!!Я ПРЫКОЛИСТКА48!!Тут повынын  буты СМАЙЛИК

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*ПИССИМИСТКА48*, 





> Я ПРЫКОЛИСТКА48!!


ты к Марине Админовне обратись, чтоб ник сменить





> мий балет оттуда!!


Классный у тебя балет! И ты "красавишна" :Ok:  Только интерьерчик у колледжа подкачал...ну да это не твоя вина...

----------


## elena_wais

Здрваствуйте, уважаемые  форумчане! Разрешите представиться меня зовут Елена, мне 36 лет, живу я в замечательном городе Петропавлоске, я зарегистрировалась, и как-то у меня не получалось , писать, я не разобралась, и мне показалось, здесь все сложно и только для очень умных и продвинутых людей.Но вот что произошло в прошлом году осенью , ведущие  из нашего города Анатольевна и НАтали, организовали " Казахский той" и я напросилась чем -нибудь помочь, у меня была маленькая роль пирата, когда остановился автобус и  вышли люди супер-позитивные, мне захотелось стать членом такой команды, и сразу после этого я зарегистрировалась на "Елки-2" получила огромный позитив, но опять не разобрась на форуме, и перестала общаться.Но Анатольевна, мне посоветовала просмотреть хорошо форум есть много тем, где можно свободно общаться, спасибо ей за совет.
 Я по образованию учитель начальных классов и организатор внеклассной работы, много лет не работаю в школе, а начинала я свою работу с детских праздников, ребенок маленький, денег нет, на работу устроиться не могу, кроме как работать с детьми- больше ничего не умела делать, так  появился детский клоун Карамелька, а потом дни рождений у родственников, свадьбы у знакомых, вот я стала ведущей, спасибо все форумчаном за идеи, за то что вы есть!

----------


## Лена Видьманова

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! Зовут меня Видьманова Лена. Живу я в г.Самара, работаю вахтовым методом в п.Ямбург Тюменской обл. ЯНАО. Поэтому половину жизни нахожусь в Самаре , а половину на Ямбурге. После 10-го класса уехала с родителями на Север, и так уже работаю там 30лет. Всю жизнь люблю играть в компаниях, быть заводилой. Не люблю нудных разговоров о работе,сплетни и кто лучше из присутствующих. Один раз где-то лет 10 назад была на Дне Рождении сотрудницы. И смотрела как Именинница поднимала силком каждого и заставляла говорить какие-то поздравления в свой адрес. Сотрудники кроме дежурных фраз, ничего из себя выдавить не смогли. Подошла моя подруга и говорит :" Лена, у меня скоро будет юбилей. Придумай что-нибудь! Да так, что бы не было тишины, пауз и простого разговора о работе!" Я думала несколько ночей, и все гениальные мысли у меня приходят ночью. Юбилей прошел как взрыв бомбы. И уже 10 лет провожу все корпоративы и праздники на работе. Но в душе хочется большего. В этом году пошила костюмы Деда Мороза, Метелица(Снегурочка" и Морозка. У меня 2 сына- 15 лет и 9 лет. И вот мы в таком виде ездили поздравлять своих друзей. Все были в восторге. Мой муж хорошо поет. В свое время выступал в ансамбле "Жигули". Учился оперному пению. Но маленькая зарплата и вымогательство долларов (И это в 80-х годах) известного артиста, для того чтобы мой муж прошел в Гнессинку. Все это не позволило Сергею пойти по стопам артиста. Ое приехал заработать на Север, там мы и познакомились и поженились. Работаем в сфере торговли. Но оба хотим попытаться стать ведущими,может быть и получится. О вашем форуме узнала неделю назад. Хочется влиться в ваш коллектив. Может и я кому нибудь, в чем-нибудь помогу. Меня если не тормознуть,люблю очень общаться. Спасибо, что выслушали.

----------


## Северяночка

Всем - всем хорошего дня и веселого настроения! Вот уже две недели я не покидаю просторы нашего Форума. (пролетели как три дня, так удивилась, когда увидела дату регистрации:)) ) Хочется быть полезной и интересной кому-нибудь. Немного о себе. Живу я в городе Норильске. Это самый север Красноярского края. Да, климат у нас не очень... Но люди сердечные и отзывчивые (прям как вы :)) ) Образования по нашему профилю нет, самоучка я полная!!! Занимаюсь организацией праздников более 6 лет. Были и детские праздники, и юбилеи ( самый яркий - 90летие ФСБ), выпускные, презентации и, конечно, свадьбы. У меня две дочки. Старшая уже тоже ведет свадьбы самостоятельно , ей 21 год. Иногда работаем вместе, очень весело получается (никто не верит, что мы мама и дочка, думают, что роли такие). Младшая учится в Челябинске в Академии  искусств на постановщика - балетмейстера. Она уже 12 лет занимается танцами, в том числе и балетом. Помимо проведения праздников из увлечений - рыбалка, туризм (не люблю это слово, но как назвать пешие прогулки по тундре длинною в 15-30км? ) , фотография. Хочу научиться фотографировать профессионально, но пока не знаю с чего начать. Город у нас специфический, выбраться отсюда дорого и не всегда можно ( нелетная погода). Новинки доходят с трудом и большим опозданием. Как бы там ни было! Я радая быть тут и с вами:))) (Радая -не опечатка, а состояние души)

----------


## Еленка1976

Здравствуйте!Разрешите к вам присоединиться.Я, Елена, новичок.Сомоучка.Началось все с простого:увидела в каком-то журнале заметку про игры за столом-провела среди своих....Дальше-первая книга про праздники, раньше даже внимания на такую литературу не обращала.Подруга уговорила провести день рождения.Ну, и пошло....по родным, по друзьям.Год назад набралась смелости и обратилась в нашем городе к ведущей-профессионалу.Так пришла и сказала:"Вам не надо учеников?"Спасибо ей, дала кое какие советы, поддержала.Самое обидное, что компьютер дома несколько лет, но я, даже, НЕ ПОДОЗРЕВАЛА, что существует такой форум.Конечно, мне учиться и учиться.Спасибо вам всем за ваш труд!По образованию бухгалтер, но роль ведущей мне очень нравится.

----------


## KAlinchik

*Ящик*, Елена,прикольный ник)

----------


## Карпуша

Елена, мне тоже понравился твой ник Ящик, наверное это ящик талантов и идей, новых заказов и достижений. Удачи тебе!

----------


## ксюшенция82

Всем доброго дня! Зовут меня Ксения я из Хабаровского края! Сидя в декрете сама по урокам освоила фотошоп,чтобы оформлять фотографии сынишки.Поняла что это дело очень затягивает и стала делать и другие полезные и красивые вещи(типа дипломов, медалей и т.д.) Буду рада делиться со всеми вами своими работами! И конечно буду очень рада если мои работы пригодятся всем вам ! Спасибо вам за большой и дружный коллектив!

----------


## Татусяня

Здравствуйте! Я Серова Наталья - живу в старинном русском городе на Волге, Ярославле! По образованию я актриса, занимаюсь организацией праздников (детских и взрослых) Очень люблю свое дело! Прятно встретить сдесь столько позитивных людей увлеченных тем же, что и я!

----------


## elena9799

Здравствуйте.Меня зовут Елена, 27 лет.Я из Красноярска.Провожу детские праздники примерно 6 лет.И иногда взрослые,если сильно просят.

----------


## Курица

*ксюшенция82*, КСЮША!!!  :Ok: спасибо тебе за те работы,что ты уже даришь нашим форумчанам в темке "Документы"!!
*Татусяня*, Наташа, ярославская девушка, приятно познакомиться!!! Вливайся!!
*elena9799*, Лена,здорово, что через три года после регистрации на Форуме, ты решила начать общаться!!! По 1 сообщению в год-это круто!!! :Grin:  Но теперь -то ты нас не покинешь, я думаю?! Приглашаю тебя посетить вот эти темки (раз ты детскими праздниками занимаешься). там Юля(модератор) наставит тебя на "путь истинный" :Derisive: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136096 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136077

----------


## Леди Мищенко

Привет всем меня зовут Юлия, конечно как и многие здесь я самоучка. Занимаюсь ведением различных торжеств(свадьбы, юбилеи, корпоративы, выпускные) около 10 лет. Всче началось со студенческой скамьи (по образованию я Юрист, окончила ВУЗ - МВД, но в прошлом году уволилась, достала меня эта система), так вот в институте организовывала все мероприятия своей группы.  Работая в милиции также организовывала все профессиональные праздники, разъезжала по различным конкурсам худ. самодеятельности (я еще чуть -чуть пою). Примерно 2 года назад я поняла, что ведение торжеств -это моя оотдушина, моё любимое дело, после этого начала активно им  заниматься. Вот вроде бы и все. Рада что зарегисрировалась в таком рассаднике идей. Всем заранее спасибо

----------


## Шоу-Макс

Здравствуйте, коллеги!

Я здесь впервые, пока только начинаю осваиваться... Очень все интересно, похоже, что и люди замечательные... В двух словах о себе: из Подмосковья, ведением мероприятий занимаюсь уже более 10 лет. Начинал со свадьбы друга, а там понеслось... Очень рад, что наткнулся на этот форум - нахожу для себя ОЧЕНЬ много нового (вообще в плане отношения к этой профессии). Хочу общаться, надоело вариться в собственном соку! С удовольствием поделюсь своими наработками, ну и от Вас, коллеги, надеюсь что-то почерпнуть. Приятно будет со всеми познакомиться.

----------


## Стэллочка

Всем салют!!!!!! добралась и до этой страницы. Честно скажу-не читала ВСЕ, так как 292-это даже мне не осилить, но искренне верю, что здесь "Живут" творческие люди! Итак, меня зовут Ната, где я только не жила! В Кургане и Курганской области, а сейчас уехала покорять север в Сургутский район. О форуме до моего появления была наслышана от Зизи и Мишкиной для Вас, а для меня Светика и Марины! (им особый респект), мне посчастливилось с этими дивами шоу-биза работать и дружить)))) У меня режиссерское образование и вот уже на протяжении 14 лет я работаю в любимой сфере...и кем я только не была))и методистом, и худ.руком и директором. Свадьбы веду очень давно, но редко, так как у меня основная работа высасывает ВСЕ)))) хвалится не буду где -чего-и что получала и побеждала, так как девушка я скромная, но цену себе знаю)) Очень надеюсь найти на форуме новых друзей, идей и просто ЛЮДЕЙ с большой буквы!!!!!!!

----------


## PAN

*Стэллочка*, 
Велкам...)))

----------


## КИСА 12

Всем привет!!!Зарегистрировалась уже давно, бываю редко все времени нет.Меня зовут Евгения,мне 25 лет.Работаю ведущей не так давно,но уже освоилась в этой профессии,клиенты находятся по сарафанному радио.Спасибо всем за этот замечательный форум,по тихоньку начинаю здесь осваиваться.

----------


## JaneVl

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Евгения. Мне 50 лет. Живу в Курганской области.  Работаю в школе. В разные годы преподавала английский и немецкий, культуру, эстетику, МХК, была методистом по эстетике.  Провожу в нашей школе Выпускные, Вечера встречи выпускников, Новый Год для старшеклассников и другие мероприятия. Давно зарегистрировалась на форуме. К сожалению, не получается бывать часто. Но каждый раз радует фантазия и таланты участников. Это ЗдОрово! Спасибо большое! 
 У меня есть страница в Контакте, где можно посмотреть альбомы с различных мероприятий и отдельные видеосюжеты, которые с удовольствием составляю, когда выкраивается немного свободного времени.
http://vk.com/id3433287
Если будут вопросы, то с удовольствием отвечу!)

----------


## yrok

Всем привет. И мы из Курганской области Юрий и Светлана.Я работаю в в ДДТ руководитель детской эстрадной студии,а супруга учитель начальных классов,а ещё уже более 10 лет проводим свадьбы и юбилеи.

----------


## Всегда всем весело

Здравствуйте все!!!! Было очень интересно почитать эту темку, кто есть кто)) Все такие разные, но такие суперские, талантливые люди! Я рада, что забрела на этот форум. Зовут меня Светлана, работаю учителем, на сей момент в декретном отпуске, воспитываю доченьку. Как и многие форумчане, я проводила юбилеи, свадьбы, дни рождения, корпоративы на чистом "энтузиазме", бесплатно, для своих, родных, близких, знакомых...Всё началось с юбилея свёкра, когда я, нарядившись цыганкою, попросила позолотить ручку и получила...целую тысячу рублей)))) Наверное, не будь этой тысячи, всё бы шло своим чередом, но...Я задумалась, опыт - какой-никакой имеется, а деньги для "декретной" мамы - всегда насущная проблема. Мама моя шьет замечательные костюмы и готовит отличный реквизит, я сама выступаю в роли и ведущей, и танцовщицы, спаровалась с двоюродной сестрой, она поет и имеет аппаратуру, муж с удовольствием занимается ребенком по вечерам, когда мы работаем заказы...Вот таким семейным коллективом и работаем))) Все довольны, обрастаем собственной клиентурой, а так как приходится работать в одних и тех же компаниях людей, то я всегда в поиске нового, поэтому ваш форум  просто послан мне свыше! Здесь очень отзывчивые люди, которые уже помогли мне, и я начинаю замечать, что зайти на форум для меня - всё равно что проверить электронную почту)))) Уф-ф-ф...Вот же накатала))))

----------


## stella z

здравствуйте, а меня зовут Стелла, я из Казахстана. Работаю в детском саду музыкальным руководителем, иногда подрабатываю тамадой. увы, не часто. работаем вдвоем с напарницей. очень понравился форум, читать начала только недавно, хотела выложить что-то свое - глянь - а уже есть в темке. может, дочитаю до конца и тоже поделюсь, но пока только читаю. Нашла то, что не известно было нам, но хочется попробовать.

----------


## kroschka20

Всем привет! Хочу тоже представиться. Я - Марина. Мне 27 лет. Живу в Германии, родилась в Казахстане. Выучилась на 2 профессии, вышла замуж, родила сына. Пока сидела в дикрете думала, чем мне заняться, когда сынок подрастёт. Потому что ни одна, ни другая профессия не приносила мне внутреннего удовлетворения. А тут познакомилась с семьёй, которая ведёт свадьбы, у них проблемы с немецким и они попросили меня помочь им на одной свадьбе. Когда я вела эту свадьбу, то почувствовала себя как рыба в масле. Всё внутри кричало: Вот для этого ты родилась! Наконец-то я нашла своё призвание, дело - которое приносит удовольствие, то чем я хочу заниматься всю жизнь. С тех пор я загорелась. Целый день думаю про свадьбы, сценарии... Ночью мне снятся идеи, которые просыпаюсь и записываю, чтоб не забыть. Конечно опыта у меня ещё мало, работаю меньше года. Поэтому я зарегистрировалась на форуме, чтобы почитать советы профессионалов. Спасибо вам, что вы есть. Надеюсь вы примете меня к себе в свою дружную компанию.

----------


## Мусевич

привет вам, творческие натуры! Меня зовут Юля. Мне только 23 и я заочно учусь в Краснодаре по специальности "Режиссер шоу-программ". С недавнего времени живу в Тихорецке(это такой небольшой город, где есть железнодорожная развязка практически во все стороны России:)). С детства участвовала во всевозможных утренниках, новогодних театрализованных представлениях, вела митинги и концерты, участвовала в КВН-ах и конкурсах красоты...Но первое образование пошла получать на факультет управления по специальности "Психолог". окончив университет, поняла, что хочу заниматься чем-то другим (тянуло к культуре):) Поступила на второе высшее. Занялась фаер-шоу и выступала в составе одного из лучших театров огня в Краснодаре, пока не вышла замуж и  не переехала. На свадьбе у подруги помогала все организовать и полностью проводила выкуп, да и в банкетной части "чудила" не мало, так же полностью организовала второй день. Затем полностью организовала свою свадьбу. От оформления, необычного первого танца, определенной шоу-программы, до сценария ведущей. Захотелось заниматься этим чаще. Начала с того, что устроилась на работу в дом культуры, правда на должность методиста...но это не мешает совмешать ее с должностью руководителя театральной студии.. недавно организовала и провела большое мероприятие "Папа, мама, я - спортивная семья" на 11 команд - это был мой первый заказ, причем от нефтяной компании. а 4 августа состоялась моя первая свадьба.  конечно багажа у меня пока нет, да и опыта совсем мало... надеюсь, что с этим форумом и вашей поддержкой я смогу чуть подрасти и в дальнейшем стать профессионалом)))

----------


## Juliya Star

*Мусевич*, Юленька добро пожаловать в наши ряды))) Очень очень рады! У тебя обязательно все получиться! Опыт появился не у всех и ни сразу! Когда то и я пришла на этот форум совсем желторотым цыпленком. Наша мама Курочка (Татьяна) приютила под своим крылышком, за что ей спасибо! Поэтому очень рады знакомству!!! Расти , развивайся, а мы всегда поможем))

----------


## Мусевич

спасибо,Юленька! спасибо, что рассказала об этом форуме! очень здоровский)

----------


## Курица

*Мусевич*, Юля, я рада тебя приветствовать в нашем Доме. очень приятно слышать, что ты считаешь, что наш Форум



> очень здоровский)






> надеюсь, что с этим форумом и вашей поддержкой я смогу чуть подрасти и в дальнейшем стать профессионалом)))


А я в этом даже не сомневаюсь. поскольку сразу видно, что ты с нами одной крови.
Подтверждения хотите???
Да пожаааалуйста:
1. Уже на аве видна яркость, напористость, харизма... 
2. Цвет волос указывает на то, что человек готов поражать!
3



> С детства участвовала во всевозможных утренниках, новогодних театрализованных представлениях, вела митинги и концерты, участвовала в КВН-ах


4.



> Занялась фаер-шоу и выступала в составе одного из лучших театров огня в Краснодаре


5. 



> На свадьбе у подруги помогала все организовать и полностью проводила выкуп, да и в банкетной части "чудила" не мало, так же полностью организовала второй день. Затем полностью организовала свою свадьбу. От оформления, необычного первого танца, определенной шоу-программы, до сценария ведущей. Захотелось заниматься этим чаще.


ВЫВОД: у тебя БОЛЬШОЙ "стартовый капитал", потенциальные возможности + опыт теоретический (образование психолога)...если ты на нашем Форуме поживёшь годик-второй, пообщаешься, повпитываешь веяния от лушчих ведущих многих городов и даже стран, станешь  хорошей ученицей и  сможешь быть  компилятором, который , добавив своё, сделает отличную "фишку", твой ТИХОРЕЦК в твоём лице найдёт высокооплачиваемую и востребованную ведущую... :Victory: 

Я, конечно. не Ванга, просто Курочка, но... Поживём-увидим... :Meeting: 

ГЛАВНОЕ: не бойся писать... спрашивать, читай *много* (причём начинай со старых, уже закрытых  (для добавления новых сообщений. тем)- там столько* "сливок"*, что новичкам и не снилось...

И-если что-стучи в личку...Не зря меня тут окрестили 




> Наша мама Курочка (Татьяна)


- пытаюсь соответствовать!

*kroschka20*, Марина, а ты уже вошла в Форум. как нож в масло, это вижу по постам и по тем темкам, где ты уже  "отметилась".

Девушки. ВАМ повезло. что вы появились на ффоруме в день Открытых Дверей... Ловите момент, читайте те темки. где наибольший рейтинг посещаемости... И всё у вас получится!

----------


## Мусевич

спасибо огромное за такое приветственное слово!!! очень вдохновляет!!! буду стараться!!!

----------


## Мусевич

:Grin:  :Yes4:

----------


## Анюта Ярославль

ох, ну что ж, пора и мне (давно пора) рассказать о себе:
зовут Аней меня, мне 29 лет. По образованию я  - менеджер по туризму, с детства занималась в театральной студии, пела, танцевала. Когда пришла пора определяться с профессией, лично у меня сомнений не было : театральный! Мама была против, и я подчинилась. Учась в Ярославском Строительном Техникуме театрализованные постановки не бросила. Была профоргом группы, заместителем председателя студ. профкома, участвовала в КВНах, была участником Студенческого слета ГосСтрой России (есть здесь на форуме "Беня" - Женя Березкин, мы познакомились с ним именно там, в г. Коврове). Первым моим сценарием стал "День первокурсника" в моей группе, за наше выступление нас всех лишили степендии на 2 месяца, оказались слишком "резвыми" и "своенравными". Второй опыт был удачней, писала сценарий на то же мероприятие, но через 2 года для группы рекламщиков, все прошло "на УРА". Вот так и идет все, со студенческих лет.

----------


## Анна Седых

Меня зовут Анна!!! Я совсем недавно занимаюсь проведением праздников!!! Раньше работала воспитателем в детском садике!!!  В детстве я ходила в театральную студию, мечтала стать журналистом:) Как-то на новый год мы с мужем купили костюмы Деда Мороза и Снегурочки и начали поздравлять детей с на дому!! А потом нас позвали в ресторан провести взрослый корпоратив, все прошло отлично!!! И я взяла первую свадьбу и она прошла на ура!!! В данный момент я занимаюсь только проведением праздников и работаю на себя!!! Это здорово!!!

----------


## Курица

> В данный момент я занимаюсь только проведением праздников и работаю на себя!!!


Анечка, привет!  :Tender: Приятно видеть тебя на страницах форума!!!



> Я совсем недавно занимаюсь проведением праздников!!!


 :Meeting: но тебе удаётся делать ЭТО  очень хорошо!!!Я это видела! :Yahoo:

----------


## Анна Седых

Спасибо!!! А как мне приятно!!!!

----------


## славянский

Всем огромнейший весенний привет Славентий Я. Крсноярский край, город помидоров Минусинск. Люблю детей и все что связано с не забываемыми праздневствами))))) Педагог-организатор в детском оздоровительном Санатории солнечный. Очень рад буду всем у нас на отдыхе. Всем тепла и удач))))))))

----------


## Курица

> Всем огромнейший весенний привет Славентий Я.


Вячеслав Николаев, и тебе весенний привет!!! :Derisive:

----------


## славянский

> Вячеслав Николаев, и тебе весенний привет!!!


Спасибки что приняли))))))))

----------


## galanata

Сижу вот читаю и ловлю себя на мысли - Что мы раньше делали без интернета? Это ж надо было его придумать! Такая замечательная возможность общаться людям из разных уголков страны, мира! Найти близких по духу и по интересам людей! Возможность молниеносно передавать мысли на огромном расстоянии - это ли не удовольствие! 
Это так - лирическое отступление! Рада даже только присутствию на форуме,а уж что говорить об общении!
Спасибо всем форумчанам и привет с берегов Волги!

----------


## Мурашко Иван

Привет, компания! Меня зовут Иван. Мне 44 года из них 24 года по свадьбам и 20 тамадой. А в музыке я с семи лет. В настоящее время на свадьбах работаю и тамадой и диджеем, пою и играю на саксофоне, а ещё руковожу хором и эстрадной студией, дома делаю аранжировки и прописываю минуса и плюсы, иногда сам кое что сочиняю, играю в группе на клавишных и саксе....уффффф)))

----------


## Курица

> Мне 44 года из них 24 года по свадьбам и 20 тамадой. А в музыке я с семи лет. В настоящее время на свадьбах работаю и тамадой и диджеем, пою и играю на саксофоне, а ещё руковожу хором и эстрадной студией, дома делаю аранжировки и прописываю минуса и плюсы, иногда сам кое что сочиняю, играю в группе на клавишных и саксе....уффффф)))


*Вань*, КАРОЧЕ-ты наш человек. :Yahoo: 
Наш человек в Беларуси. :Aga: 

И чего это ты так долго к нам не приходил? :Blush2: 
Ведь только тебя нам и не хватало!!!!
Жду тебя вот тут, отметься, пожалуйста:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137135

----------


## Мурашко Иван

*Курица*, Я уже там :-)

*Курица*, А вообще на этот сайт я случайно наткнулся.

----------


## людмила иванова

> Сижу вот читаю и ловлю себя на мысли - Что мы раньше делали без интернета?


это точно!!!!вообще,просто суперски инет вошел в нашу жизнь!особенно это на пользу всем творческим людям!Давайте общаться!Хотя я только учусь это делать на просторах форума!Так все интересно и полезно!Аж дух захватывает сколько идей и обмена опытом!!!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Курица

> Давайте общаться!


Людмила, конечно, давайте!!!!!!!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Анжелика.

Всем привет! Меня зовут Анжела, я из Эстонии. Мама двоих деток и бабушка одного внука  :Grin:  Праздники очень люблю, моё увлечение началось со школы, проводила разные праздники, писала сама сценарии, а ведь ещё совсем не было интернета, а вот фантазия была.  Проводила КВН, детские спортивные праздники, а уж Новый Год это вообще мой любимый праздник...был. Сейчас в основном юбилеи провожу, свадьбы у нас редко справляют. Хочется чего-то большего... к сожалению образование не позволяет. Очень хочу учиться, но обучения на русском языке у нас практически нет... даже на платной основе. А язык я не настолько хорошо знаю, что-бы пойти учиться куда-то. Вот тут то мне в помощь интернет, мир ведь не без добрых людей и помогут, и подскажу, а ещё оказывается и научить могут!  :Grin:

----------


## Алексей Сидоров

Всем привет!!!!!!!!!! :056:  Всех со вчерашним праздником!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :016:   Меня зовут Алексей,сейчас живу в г.Клинцы.  Работаю в городском центре культуры и досуга. Зав. отделом по работе с детьми и подростками, руковожу детской творческой мастерской "Карусель", веду свадьбы,юбилеи,детские праздники и кому какой праздник бог пошлет :Laie 22:  Сейчас я возвращаюсь к профессии после небольшого перерыва на поиски :Laie 2: . К слову, ничего лучше своего дела не нашел. Женат,жена завсегдатая форума"АнютикА". Ищу здесь интересное общение и новые идеи, всегда рад помочь материалами к праздникам и спектаклям.   :067:  :Laie 54:

----------


## Мурашко Иван

*Алексей Сидоров*, Привет, сосед! Клинцы знаю, а ещё больше Климово. Там работаю в "Золотом драконе"

----------


## Алексей Сидоров

[QUOTE=Мурашко Иван;4615945][b]И правда, соседи :Yahoo:   Был как то у вас проездом, места хорошие! До Новозыпкова и Злынки рукой подать, там друзей много. 
К стати ВСЕХ С ДНЁМ ТЕАТРА!!!!!!!!!!!!! :br:  :flower: :

----------


## dy_mila

Доброго вечера всем! Меня зовут Людмила. Практически 17 лет провожу различного рода мероприятия, которые зачастую и режиссирую. В настоящее время работаю тамадой, ведущей, вокалисткой как частное лицо. А руководителем коллектива худ.самодеятельности на гос. предприятии. На форуме зарегистрировалась почти год назад, но только сейчас появилась возможность начать общение.Не без помощников, конечно. Нашлись добрые люди и подсказали с чего начинать. МОЖЕТ, И Я КОМУ-ТО СГОЖУСЬ

----------


## людмила иванова

> Людмила, конечно, давайте!!!!!!!!!!!


Пытаюсь,общаться по мере возможности!Правда,утонула в море информации!Все так интересно и захватывающе!!!!!!Еще какой-то страх не туда и не то поместить!А в общем-то, я счастлива прикоснуться к такому общению профессионалов и вообще умных людей в сфере организации подготовки и проведения праздников!Спасибо всем!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Анютка835

Всем привет! Меня зовут Аня, мне 29 лет. По основному образованию я инженер-электрик! :Vah:  Сама до сих пор не понимаю, и как это меня туда занесло?! :Taunt:  Поскольку человек я творческий. С самого детства на сцене: садик, школа, институт… За плечами школьный театр. У меня, как я люблю говорить, слегка начатое музыкальное образование – 2 класса муз.школы, хоровое отделение. :Smile3:  Петь обожаю!!! Может и не сильно шикарный у меня голос, но уже неоднократно замечала, что на праздниках после того, как спою, атмосфера в зале меняется, люди располагаются, и часто просят еще спеть…  :Blush2: Работаю я все-таки по основной специальности, а по выходным ведущей праздников! И так уже пятый год. Тяжело совмещать, конечно, но праздников стараюсь много не брать, чтоб отдыхать иногда! А началось все, наверно, как у многих. Меня, как активистку в самодеятельности, знакомые попросили как-то развлечь гостей, что-нибудь придумать. Придумала, провела, и в тот же вечер подошла хозяйка кафе с просьбой провести юбилей. Потом пошли свадьбы у друзей-знакомых, ну и понеслась!... :Yes4:  Понемногу закупали аппаратуру, шили костюмы.. Так мое хобби превратилось во вторую работу, НО в работу любимую! :Smile3:  Так что теперь у меня их (работы) две – основная и любимая!

----------


## К@терина

Добрый вечер. Я очень начинающая "тамада", провожу праздники для своих, все наверно с этого начинали. Одному проведешь и тут же находятся те, кому очень понравилось и хотят тоже. Меня зовут Катя, я с Южного Урала. Осваиваюсь у вас на форуме.

----------


## Мурамарина

Здравствуйте, форумчане. Давно была наслышана про этот знаменитый и очень известный среди ведущих форум, но зарегистрировалась только вчера. Получила стимул, так сказать "волшебный пендель". Я, конечно, в полнейшем ужасе от того, сколько придётся дней и ночей провести, изучая темы, потому что привыкла вникать во всё досконально. Но ... какие мои годы? Всего - то 44. Впереди целая жизнь! А жизнь, надо сказать, удалась на славу! Каждый день просыпаюсь с мыслью о том, что я -счастливый человек, потому что имею возможность заниматься любимым делом! Я - ведущая праздничных мероприятий. Это моя основная работа на протяжении 6 лет. До этого работала в детском саду, прошла все ступени карьерной лестницы, если речь о карьере вообще уместна относительно дошкольного учреждения: от няни до заведующей. Работать в детском саду нравилось, потому что можно было проявлять своё творчество. Но зарплата ... увы и ах! Проведением развлекательных мероприятий для взрослых увлекалась всегда, с тех пор, как впервые попала в трудовой коллектив. Потом веяние нового времени обеспечило услуги ведущей особой востребованностью. Теперь даже люди с малым достатком не хотят праздновать сами, желают, чтобы их развлекали. Появились первые заказчики за символическую плату, с каждым годом их становится всё больше. Вобщем, как у всех. Сын подрос, купили ему первый комплект аппаратуры, теперь диджеит со мной. Потом ещё 2 комплекта приобрели. Так образовалась небольшая творческая группочка. Недавно начали осваивать ещё одно направление - украшение залов. Растём потихоньку. Рада, что, наконец - то, попала в огромную семью ин - ку. Давно надо было. Смотрю, столько знакомых лиц! Приятно встретить здесь виртуальных коллег и уже реальных друзей. Надеюсь на долгое и плодотворное общение со всеми!

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Надеюсь на долгое и плодотворное общение со всеми!


только так и никак иначе!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## miledi-1107

Приветствую,дорогие единомышленники!Я на вашем сайте новичок!!!еще в процессе изучения сайта,но уже душевно прикипела...столько талантов,мнений,душевного порыва...но,немного о себе:Любовь-34 года,по профессии мед.сестра,работаю по профессии....но для души я ТАМАДА!около 8 лет провожу свадьбы,юбилеи,сейчас я и клоун...осваиваю детские праздники...вспоминается,как все начиналось...забавно...вспоминать....на работе в больнице одна сотрудница попросила помочь на свадьбе друзей,мол,ты у нас красноречивая,молодым пару тостов скажешь...и пойдет....но,я загорелась....посетила магазин книготорг,купила пару книг,переписала пол тетради с тостами...и вот гости,я с краю стола...без микрофона...дорогие гости!.....а все на меня смотрят и ,главное внимательно слушают.....вы,знаете,зацепило до глубины души...и захотелось...творить.....не было интернета,были книги,претензии музыкантов типа"ты кто такая...вообще?"....обида,печальный опыт,подводные камни,когда денег не хотели платить,не потому,что не понравилось,а потому,что музыка(магнитофон...с непонятным гостем,который включал музыку,просто сломал его)...было много чего....но,по душевному порыву постоянно повышаю свои знания,никогда ничего "не слизываю"...пытаюсь добавить  и придумать что-то свое...В нашем городе(Прокопьевск,Кемеровская область)...конкуренция огромная....поэтому,молодцы,не дают расслабляться....хорошая реклама...сарафанное радио.....приятно и душевно...когда все в восторге.....значит...не зря....хотелось бы,конечно заниматься только любимой работой....но.....много трудностей...лицензия, агенство,которые прибавляют к моей цене солидную сумму....Очень понравилась Тамадейская беседка.....к критике отношусь нормально....мы ведь не ангелы.....но расти мечтаем....Так что буду рада,если примите в свою,компанию.....рада буду познакомиться с коллегами соей области и города!Всем спасибо за внимание!!!!Вы все такие суперские!!!!

----------


## Солнечный Светик

Всем привет!!!!! Меня зовут Света))))  Родилась, живу, работаю и творю в Александрие (Украина) Кировоградская обл. Наш край богат талантами, отсюда и первые корифеи театра Тобилевичи и современные звезды такие как, композитор Игорь Крутой... мне невероятно повезло родится в этом чудесном краю.  На форуме я новичок, поэтому пока еще как маленький слепой котенок тикаюсь в разные темы  и пока ничего не пойму))) Здесь сколько информации, что я не знаю как в этом всем можно быстро разобраться.... поэтому буду потихонечку осваиваться.
   Работаю в основном детским аниматором, больше трех лет. Начинаю уже и свадьбы вести, выпускные, новогодние корпоративы. Нахожусь в постоянном творческом поиске....
   Мне 25 лет. У меня есть маленькая семья, муж - спортсмен и маленькая доченька 3 годика. Все вместе занимаемся маминым творчеством. Муж - мой диджей, а дочка ответственная за реквизит, повытаскивает все из сумок перед заказом (как ей кажется лишнее), а потом приходится импровизировать на ходу, если чего-то не хватает. Все вместе растем, развиваемся, совершенствуемся.
    Буду очень рада научится чему-то новому и конечно же поделиться своими наработками.

----------


## Натуля

Всем привет, ещё раз! Почему еще раз, спросите Вы? Да, потому что, в 2010 году я уже вкратце рассказывала о себе и общалась тут на форуме. С того времени много, как говориться, воды утекло, и произошли многие изменения. В течении последних 3-х лет занималась воспитанием детей, и только недавно начала выползать в свет. Поэтому решила рассказать здесь о себе сегодняшней, и так…
Еще раз, здравствуйте, меня зовут Наталья. Я из Москвы. Вот маленькая предыстория, как я стала ведущей....  Была я обычной девчонкой, с обычным средним образованием, без каких либо супер талантов. Правда с детства любила сцену и песни. Занималась в театральной студии и как обычные школьники пела в хоре... Потом я выросла, приобрела профессию, и моя работа никак не была связана с творчеством. В 2003 году мы с подружкой поехали отдыхать на море.... и там в кафе, я увидела и услышала музыканта, который пел так!!!, что я сразу влюбилась в его голос. Я сделала всё возможное и не возможное, что бы познакомиться с ним... Результатом стала счастливая семья и трое замечательных деток, две дочки и маленький ещё сынок. Но дело не в этом...   
Выйдя замуж за музыканта, и имея интерес к музыке и пению с детства, я конечно же начала петь сама (для себя)... Сначала получалось плохо, потом всё лучше и лучше. Друзья и знакомые знали про наше хобби. И как то раз, подружка попросила спеть у них на свадьбе и если получится, как то организовать гостей и сказать в микрофон пару тостов. Знакомая ведущая дала мне стихотворный сценарий и я, вооружившись смелостью и оптимизмом, взяла в руки микрофон. С той памятной даты прошло почти 10 лет, в течении которых стали поступать идентичные просьбы от друзей, родных, знакомых друзей и т.д. Про оплату за наш труд мы сначала не думали, и лишь, спустя какое то время стали подумывать о дополнительном заработке нашим любимым хобби. 
На сегодняшний день мы провели достаточное количество свадеб и юбилеев, чтобы гордо назвать себя людьми, делающими  праздник. Хотя, так же как и 10 лет назад работаем мы, как говориться «из рук в руки». У нас нет сайта, нет видео и аудио материалов. У нас есть благодарные наши клиенты, которые и являются для нас рекламой. Конечно, заказов не так много, т.к. двигатель торговли отсутствует, но если нам доверяют провести свадьбу или юбилей, отдаемся мы этому делу с душой и любовью. Помимо проведения праздников работаем на основной работе, не связанной с творческой деятельностью, и, конечно же, занимаемся нашими детками.
Сейчас стала снова принимать заказы на торжества, поэтому стала заходить на любимый форум ин-ку, который шагает семимильными шагами вперед и не стоит на месте. Хочется освежить свои знания, получить волшебный пендаль от профессионалов и просто поговорить с умными людьми. Многих «старичков» помню и знаю по Никам. Приятно видеть, что Вы тут и продолжаете воспитывать молодое поколение. Очень надеюсь, что встретят меня так же тепло и дружелюбно, как и несколько лет назад!

----------


## Арлетт

Всем доброго дня! На форуме я недавно, живу и работаю в г. Березники. Ведущей наверно стала не случайно. Начинала давным-давно с праздников "У своих". В году так 19...лохматом))) Тогда еще не было инета и таких возможностей. А что я тогда проводить пыталась..... Вспомнить страшно! Но людям почему то все равно НРАВИЛОСЬ! Первую свадьбу провела в 2003. А следующий заказ пришел только в 2005 от друзей тех моих самых первых новобрачных)))) А вот вплотную занялась праздниками только в прошлом году. Провожу все! И детские и взрослые и с открытым залом приходится часто работать. И что интересно, мне лично, не знаю как другим, я стала замечать, что пока мало знала и мало вела, меньше боялась. Мне казалось, что я такая вся креативная и неповторимая! А вот когда стала работать постоянно и ведение праздников стало частью меня самой, оказалось, что я практически ничего не умею!!!! Иногда кажется, что все вообще идет не так, как хочется! Когда на ин-ку попала,.... Честно! Благодарила судьбу. Сейчас хочется расти и покорять новые вершины мастерства. Очень благодарна всем форумчанам за свежие идеи, за такой полет мысли и неуемную фантазию. Почитаю сообщения ведущих и приходит уверенность в том, что я не одна, и что проблемки бывают у всех, не только у меня. И уже знаю, что здесь собираются действительно отзывчивые и добрые люди, готовые помочь в трудную минутку.

----------


## Люсия20

ВСЕХ ПРИВЕТСТВУЮ НА ФОРУМЕ!!! А зовут меня Люся, родилась на Западной Украине, и начала свое творение. После на Центральной, а сейчас на Южной. Занимаюсь я своим любимым делом, ведущая на празднике. А началось все вот так: еще в школе, пришлось много выступать, петь, танцевать. И тут мне предложили быть ведущей на встрече выпускников 5,10,20,30,40 лет после школы. Я согласилась, мне очень хотелось, но в тоже время было страшно. Как ?я ведущая... ? ааа Но в итоге, я была мега довольна своей ролью. Эти сотни глаз, которые смотрели на меня с таким интересом. Как сейчас помню))) И еще мне очень понравился звук моего голоса по микрофону. И вот я решила, нужно чаще говорить по микрофону, да и не только, а веселить людей, так как я увидела что им, нравиться меня слушать. Но моя мама конечно, как это не очень надежная работа, и отправила  меня учиться, закончила учиться пошла работать, работая в Киеве, проводила немножко у знакомых. После переехала на Юг - замуж. Родилась у нас дочка. И вот на Юге я начала уже окончательно заниматься любимым делом. Еще в начале беременности, мне первый раз позвонили и заказали юбилей. Страха конечно было уж очень много, но я его переборола. После началось, не так и много, для начала, но все. Перед родами и когда родила вначале, боялась работать в таком положении. А сейчас вот, по тихоньку начала. Заказов пока не так уж и много, но главное что гостям нравится, и я довольная... 
Очень рада, что чисто случайно нашла этот форум. Здесь столько всего многооооооо...аааа что на долго хватит читать.
Буду рада общению с ВАМИ, уважаемые коллеги.!

----------


## Geshka

Меня зовут Евгения...... Давно это было ... В ноябре 2013 года будет 16 лет, как я работаю ведущей праздников... За это время успела, конечно что-то. Кроме роста в профессии родила ещё двух дочерей (одна уже была до этого), получила образование Режиссёра праздников (РТП), научилась водить машину, прожила  с мужем уже 19 лет, начинаю "жить" 20-й, стала преподавать режиссуру праздников, съездила на семинары в Ставрополь, Москву, Краснодар (если можно так сказать, что я съездила на семинар в своём городе). Сначала шла меленно и печально, единомышленников не было, и спросить не у кого и поделиться не с кем. Но годы шли. Плох тот учитель, которого не превзошли его ученики. Появились ученики, у которых есть чему учиться, появились опытные коллеги - друзья, появились в жизни семинары ведущих. Вот осваиваю жизнь ин-ку. Очень добросовестно стараюсь стать настоящей жительницей, а не просто нахлебницей. Рада узнать всех вас, рада общаться!

----------


## Sемицветик

Доброго вечера, форумчане!!!!!!!Вот и я попала в эту темку -надо тоже рассказать немного о себе. Меня зовут Светлана, ведущей работаю недавно, только 2 года, поэтому опыта немного, но какие наши годы...... А начиналось всё давно и к этому были предпосылки с детства: концерты для родителей, родственников, выступления в школе, а потом в институте. И вот то, что я любила в детстве вошло в ритм моей жизни, чему очень рада. Поняла, что в жизни ничего не происходит случайно, даже попасть на этот форум -это не случайность, а подарок для меня. Пересмотрела свою программу в корне, изменила стиль ведения праздников и от этого только плюсы. Не во всех побывала темках, иду маленькими шажками, времени в сутках не хватает. Огромное спасибо всем за тёплый приём, отзывчивость и советы, нам новичкам они просто необходимы.  Рада нашему знакомству!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Кэтринкин

Здрасьте! А как можно узнать, есть тут мои земляки, только что не читать всююю темку?...Спасибо))

----------


## Леди Лаврушка

Добрый день! А может вечер... Меня зовут Наталья! И наконец-то я решила с какой темы начать общаться! Делиться особо нечем, так как праздники веду только на работе среди коллег. А работаю я операционной медсестрой. Как то перед новым годом, лет 10 назад, спросила: "А как вы обычно праздники проводите?" На что мне ответили: " Всё просто:накрываем стол, едим, пьём и по домам!" И возникла у меня идея проявить себя. Было сложно! Интернета не было. Материалы собирала по крупицам из книг, газетных вырезок... Новый год прошёл на ура! С тех пор так и развлекаю коллектив!

----------


## olyana35

Добрый день всем!Меня зовут Ольга,я еще зелененькая тамада,работаю не долго,но в этом бизнесе давно.Мы с мужем пели на свадьбах уже лет 12,а вести свадьбы,юбилеи начала года 3 назад.Иногда умудряюсь и вести и петь на свадьбе.Но мне совершенно не трудно,даже в кайф,ведь я со своими ребятами.Нас команда 4 человека.Три парня и я(звезда).Все талантливые музыканты(живая гитара,клавиши,труба,еще баянист-душка,такое выделывает на инструменте-бомба)Все на чем-то играют кроме меня.Хотя я скрипачка,но это было очень давно,сейчас даже не знаю смогу ли я что-то сообразить,но это не главное,главное командный дух.Мы называемся "СВОЇ ЛЮДИ".Команда дружная,но чего-то нам не хватает,как-то  надо продвигаться,себя уметь правильно прорекламировать что-ли.Надо выходить за пределы городка,ведь даже самое хорошее когда-либо надоедает,даже не знаем что предпринять,может посоветуете?А вообще-то приятно просто пообщаться,очень хочется поблагодарить всех,очень много талантливых людей,спасибо,много идей интересных.Но хочется быть не пасивным читателем или землеройкой,хочется активно влиться в ряды боевые,ведь учиться никогда не поздно,а где еще если не на таких форумах.Что-то выкладывать свое еще рановато,мал багаж,но мы работаем,мой муж пишет стихи,парни мои имеют свою студию звукозаписи,правда у нас все на украинском языке,и свадьба у нас в украинском стиле,но с современными направлениями.

----------


## KAlinchik

> .Что-то выкладывать свое еще рановато,мал багаж,но мы работаем,мой муж пишет стихи,парни мои имеют свою студию звукозаписи,правда у нас все на украинском языке,и свадьба у нас в украинском стиле,но с современными направлениями.


тогда Вам сюда:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...72#post1114472

----------


## ATLANTIS

Всем привет! Меня зовут Таня ,здесь я совсем недавно,пока всё ещё знакомлюсь с форумом....А в свадебном бизнесе уже 17 лет.У нас своя группа раньше нас было 5 человек....Я муж,солистка и 2-е дочери ...3 человека работали на сцене...т.е.мужской и женские голоса,я тамада и дочь на костюмах...в 2012 году старшая дочь вышла замуж и мы остались 4-ом...Поначалу,вроде как и не привычно было...но мы старались и теперь втянулись и работаем 4-ом.Работаем на юге Германии,едим в пределах 300 км...работаем только на свадьбах,спросите почему....сама не знаю,как то у нас здесь так...одни работают на юбилеях,другие на свадьбах и юбилеях,а третьи только на свадьбах...наверное это зависит от полноты кармана у клиента....если на Украине и в России платят одинаково как за свадьбу,так и за юбилей ,то у нас за юбилей платят мало,поэтому в основном работают маленькие группы,или тамада с диджеем...
Буду рада общению с вами на просторах этого форума!!!

----------


## Свет-ланка

Здравствуйте дорогие форумчане! Но форуме я новичок! А вот в профессии более 20 лет. Хотела поступать сразу после школу в ИК(институт культуры), но мама сказала:"света, но ты же не будешь всю жизнь вокруг елки ходить"Послушалась, поступила в финансовый,  закончила. Вышла замуж за военного; гарнизон , родила деток и пошло: все детские праздники готовила и проводила я .Затем попросили взять с свои руки и взрослые вечера. И пошло.... Решила, поступаю в ИК. Поступила, начала учиться, перевели мужа служить за границу. Учебу пришлось бросить. Через несколько лет опять поступила- забеременела 3 ребёнком. Опять пришлось бросить учебу. Вот так и осталась:волшебник-недоучка. Но параллельно с основной работой всегда занималась организацией праздников. Сейчас военный пенсионер(у военных ранняя пенсия) и занимаюсь только своим любимым делом- праздниками."ВСю жизнь скачу вокруг елки))) :Girl Blum2:  И  сожалею только об одном, что годы летят. А так не хочется ....сил,  энергии идей еще очень много. Очень рада, что нашла в вашем лице столько коллег, добрых, отзывчивых, идейных. ВСем вам здоровья, любви  удачи ! Буду очень рада общению во всеми вами!

----------


## игрулька

Добрый вечер! 
 Я  новичок, но  про форум узнала давно. Всё не решалась написать, вот глупая... Столько времени для общения упустила. Как только есть свободная минутка  ,  за компом на форуме. А всё потому что здесь тепло встретили :Grin: 
За плечами институт культуры, но  библиотечный факультет. После несколько лет работы  библиотекарем, потом методистом.  Попутно вечерами проведение свадеб и юбилеев .И как -то   весенним вечером меня осенило, много пустого  времени уходит  на работу. А это с 9 утра  до 17 часов. И в  основном это бумажная волокита, планы ...отчёты, одна писанина... Задавили бумагами. Лучше провести мероприятие,( "книжкина неделя"и др.) больше удовольствия получишь.
 И вот, как 3 года я свободна... УРА!!!   Ушла на вольные хлеба :Yahoo: 
 Природу не обманешь...   С  малых лет  любила  собирать бабушек, соседей на скамейке во дворе, устраивать для них концерты.( как и многие из нас, наверное). Сейчас, я занимаюсь своим любимым делом,  провожу свадьбы, юбилеи, корпоративы.
 Полная гармония: свободный график, сам себе начальник и за это ещё  на хлеб  с икрой  зарабатываешь. :Grin:    Ну, не счастье ли?
Очень буду рада новому знакомству :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> Очень буду рада новому знакомству


взаимно!!!
Пиши сообщения до 7 февраля исправно. и придёшь к нам вид на жительство получать-в Свободную республику Флудористан. Приглашаю :Grin: 

Но туда вход только после испытательного срока-месяц на форуме+30 результативных сообщений.
Сохрани до февраля ссылочку)))-пригодится))) :Aga: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138411

----------


## игрулька

Спасибо!!!  Буду стараться :Blush2:

----------


## Galkavk

Добрый день форумчане, вот и я решила написать немного о себе. Зовут  меня Галина, я из Красноярска. Проведение праздника это мое хобби. Люблю людям дарить положительные эмоции, на душе потом приятный теплый осадок остается. Первый мой опыт был  в 2011 году. У сестры был день рождения, но приехать поздравить не получилось мы живем в разных городах. Получилось вырваться спустя почти месяц. Решили сделать ей подарок сюрприз, приехали без приглашения накрыли стол у родителей ее позвали. Встретили с разноцветными шарами  и соответсвующими стихами к каждому цвету, были и итальянцы и призедент поздравлял подарки дарил. Ну и как же без торта с задуванием свечей и загадыванием желаний... не описать эмоций сестры она позле нашего отъезда несколько раз звонила и благодарила, вспоминала эпизоды поздравлений. Тут я и загорелась от таких эмоций. Теперь стараюсь каждый праздник наполнить... праздники семейные подбираю игры чтобы и дети участвовали, самый младший участник мой сын который начал в два года с нами играть. В поисках материала наткнулась  Ин ку... теперь я частый здесь гость... зарегистиривалась давно а вот писать начала недавно... наверно подтолкнуло то что попросили корпоратив провести. Брала от сюдатост с пальчиками, спасибо автору, всем понравилось. Прошу строго не судить и принять в свои ряды. Вот и моя история как я к Вам пришла:-)

----------


## ***Lady-A***

Здравствуйте![IMG]http://s19.******info/ba094134956a07773f4acf04cd8ba737.gif[/IMG]

*Елена Ширшина*, жила я в Большом Камне)) Мой муж оттуда))) Узнала вас!

----------


## eva.leisli

Добрый вечер, ВЕСЕЛЫЙ   НАРОД!!!!!! Еле насмелилась написать о себе.....Зовут меня Ольгой, я из Восточного Казахстана. С праздниками дружу давно, уже 13 лет ( работала в культуре, муз. руководителем, худ. руководителем)+ концерты в ДМШ., детские праздники, агитбригады.........  Закончила муз. училище, Университет по классу фортепиано, но на сцене с 7 лет( танцы, театр, музыка). А вот проведением свадеб занимаюсь всего 2 года, да и то в свободное от работы  время.......Но я еще совсем ЗЕЛЕНАЯ  в этом русле..... Смотрю на всех на вас и просто РАДУЮСЬ тому, что вы все нашли друг друга!!!!! Какой ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЙ форум, надеюсь, что вы меня тоже примите в свою семью!!!!!! Радости всем, благополучия, творческой реализации!!!!!!!

----------


## Nadegda71

Всем доброго времени суток. И мне хотелось рассказать о себе. Закончила музыкальную школу по классу гуслей, хотела на баян, не взяли сказали: "девочка, тебя из-под баяна не будет видно". Затем музыкальное училище им. Палантая дирижеско-хоровое отделение. До первого декрета работала в районном ДК худ. рук. Затем 6 лет в детском саду. С 2000 года на предприятии -культорганизатором. В качестве ведущей начала работать просто по просьбе знакомых. Теперь, имея пятерых детей стараюсь не отказывать. В основном практикую проведение юбилеев или же в паре с другими ведущими в качестве певицы. Правда в феврале выхожу на основною работу и тамадейство отойдет на второй план, а может и на третий.

----------


## Никулин

По профессии учитель истории. Чем и занимаюсь 23 года. С удовольствием.
В КВН есть конкурс "разминка", где зрители задают неожиданные вопросы, а ты вынь да положь остроумный ответ моментально. Так в школе с детьми этот конкурс ежедневно по нескольку часов. Очень хорошо вырабатывают дети быструю реакцию. Иногда слышишь свой ответ раньше, чем осмыслил.
Первой упала в бездну тамадейства моя жена. Она педагог - учитель музыки, работала в школе, в детском саду, в торговле, на телевидении. И всегда именно ей приводилось организовывать развлекательные действа. Поэтому, когда одна из ее подруг женила сына, то сразу обратилась к Татьяне, как к тамаде. Она не стала скромничать и назначила цену. Никто не понял, что свадьба была для нее первой (свои собственные не в счет?). Я сидел диджеем и дико косячил (стыдно).
Первый период так и было: жена - тамада, я - звукач. 
Но на беду в школе мне дали в руки микрофон. И стал я постоянным ведущим официальных мероприятий. Привык, вошел во вкус.
И стал включаться в процесс ведения свадьбы - вести развлекательные моменты, конкурсы.
А с какого-то времени решили вести вместе - в два микрофона, дуэтом.
Это же совсем другой стиль ведения. Несколько раз люди, бывавшие на нескольких наших свадьбах отзывались, что двое ведущих - это совсем другой драйв.
Так и живем. Учительствуем, пишем книжки, веселим людей, снимаемся в рекламе.
Не раз слышали фразу "самые приличные ведущие, из тех, что мы видели". Не знаю, радоваться или огорчаться?...

----------


## Натик22

Всем Здравствуйте, я на этом невероятно теплом, гостеприимном  форуме новичок, потому прошу не судить строго, итак, немного о себе: образование получила я юридическое, работала в свое время и учителем истории и права, этики у маленьких учеников, потом юристом в колонии, дальше юристом на фирме в Киеве. И вот когда моему племяннику Антошке праздновали годик в ресторане, родственники меня поставили перед фактом: проведешь семейный праздник ты. Выхода не было за ночь перед праздником я села за сценарий, праздник прошел очень здорово, все остались довольны, и с этого времени,  как говорят, с доброй руки. родственницы тамады, я и сама начала понемногу вести праздники, но не долго, годик , а потом декретный отпуск, в котором сейчас нахожусь уже год, но очень не хватает работы, которую я успела полюбить, и в которой не терпится нарабатывать опыт и оттачивать мастерство, но с Вашим форумом, где столько талантливых, умных, креативных людей, ничего не страшно, прошу и меня принять в свою большую, дружную семью.

----------


## Курица

> Выхода не было за ночь перед праздником я села за сценарий, праздник прошел очень здорово, все остались довольны, и с этого времени,  как говорят, с доброй руки. родственницы тамады, я и сама начала понемногу вести праздники, но не долго, годик , а потом декретный отпуск, в котором сейчас нахожусь уже год, но очень не хватает работы, которую я успела полюбить, и в которой не терпится нарабатывать опыт и оттачивать мастерство, но с Вашим форумом, где столько талантливых, умных, креативных людей, ничего не страшно, прошу и меня принять в свою большую, дружную семью.


класс!!!!!!!!Я всегда говорю, те, кто приходит на наш форум, волей Случая оказываются в Нужное время в Нужном месте!!!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## проказница

всем привет из Казахстана! приятное общение, а главное какой потом азарт появляется энергия творить что-то новое интересное. А сколько тут замечательных советов словами не передать. Раньше сидела и думала вот из чего можно то сделать из чего вот это, а тут просто целый мир целый город творческих людей готовых прийти на помощь дать простой совет! Рада общению!  СПАСИБО ВСЕМ!

----------


## Курица

> всем привет из Казахстана!


ВАлюш, а имя своё чего не называешь? Личико не покажешь красивое? :Derisive: В смысле аватарку не сделаешь? Я в профиль заглянула-эх, хороша ты в ярком платьице!!! :Tender:

----------


## Натик22

Спасибо большое за теплый прием.

----------


## krutia

Добрый вечер всем жителям такого замечательного форума) :Tender:  меня зовут оксана, мне 30 лет из которых 26 я не просто провела на сцене городского дворца культуры,а вернее сказать прожила)))) дело в том что моя мама работала (сколько себя помню))) режиссером всех городских мероприятий, и по совместительству тамадой :Ok:  вот скажите, как я могла стать кем-то другим, как не ведущей всевозможных мероприятий)) я занималась и танцами и в театральном коллективе(у мамы :Yahoo: )и до сегоднешнего лета работала в том же родном мне дворце культуры, пока не пришлось вывозить детей в более безопастные места :Tu:

----------


## Яно4ка

Доброго времени суток! Я с детства была в кругу всех творческих затей и задумок. Сначала дворовые концерты для соседок-бабушек, потом концерты для одноклассников и родителей,постарше - мероприятия в школе.Уже 15 лет работаю в школе  заместителем директора по воспитательной работе и теперь все детские праздники "мои" начиная от интеллектуальных до развлекательных. Эмоции,которые получаешь от удачно проведенного праздника-мероприятия,захватывают и хочется творить и творить! В качестве ведущей юбилеев и дней рождения стала пробовать себя недавно,хотя юбилеи близких родственников были всегда "мои". Вдохновил достаточно удачный опыт проведения свадьбы в прошлом году(хотя сейчас,оглядываясь назад,многое сделала по-другому:) и даже самой смешно,как я это провела,но публика была довольна),еще за плечами несколько "заказных" юбилеев. Но когда случайно попала на форум,поняла,что сделала только маленький,даже очень маленьких шажок в данном направлении.Восхищаюсь неиссякаемой энергией форумчан! Надеюсь,что тоже буду для кого-то полезной!

----------


## панамка

Мирочка!!! Ты просто молодчина! Я давно работаю в культуре только мероприятия проводим более скромненько и реже так как живем в селе.И только недавно 2 месяца назад зарегистрировалась в ин-ку, так как раньще обходились "Чем развлечь гостей".А сейчас просто охота так много изменить! но обсолютно не умею .подружиться с форумом.Он мне пишет -что я пока не имею доступа ко многой информации,например такие как" Работникам культ.досугов. учереждений-календарные праздники " Посоветуйте что мне сделать.чтоб было доступно!!! У вас такой гиганский опыт за каких то 5 лет могу ли  я иногда просить у вас помощи в проведениях клубных мероприятий

----------


## Ирина Новичкова

ПРИВЕТ ПОНАМКА! ПОЗВОЛЬ МНЕ ЛИЧНО ПРЕДЛОЖИТЬ ТЕБЕ СВОЮ ПОМОЩЬ. Я НОВИЧОК НА ЭТОМ ФОРУМЕ НО НЕ НОВИЧОК В КУЛЬТУРНО ДОСУГОВОЙ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ,ТАК ЧТО ЕСЛИ ТЕБЕ НУЖНА БУДЕТ ПОМОЩЬ ИЛИ ТВОРЧЕСКИЙ СОВЕТ Я С РАДОСТЬЮ ОТКЛИКНУСЬ.

----------


## LUDMILAKOSA

Добрый день, здравствуйте! Очень приятно познакомиться с коллегами по творческому цеху! Решила тоже написать немного о себе. Я тоже пока новичок на форуме( зарегистрировалась давно, но как-то на время выпала и вот только недавно вернулась. Чему очень рада!)  :Tender: 
Очень хочу познакомиться! 
Очень скромно, довольно мило
называют меня Людмила.
Можно Люда, а можно-Люся,
как хотите, на все отзовусь я!
  Так иногда представляюсь на праздниках... О себе: Моя жизнь-культура, сцена... Вот уже 26 лет работаю в культуре и другого поприща для себя не представляю... 10 лет была худруком, 13-директором районного Дк, до этого-методистом... Закончила два училища культуры: Кирилловское (библиотекарь) и Ярославское ( режиссер-постановщик массовых мероприятий и праздников). Пишу сценарии, веду программы, могу сыграть необходимую роль... Не пою... Умею, посредственно, а так-нет, и не пытаюсь. по мимо основной работы, занимаюсь проведением различных торжеств. работаем в тандеме с мужем( он-профессиональный звукорежиссер), иногда сын папу подменяет, когда тот занят на основной работе. Хотя сынуле еще 15, но он с трехлетнего возраста помешан на проводочках, болтиках, ну и всем, что может воспроизводить звуки( в папу пошел, а я хотела, чтоб в меня...) В свои годы уже ведет дискотеки. озвучивает концерты, в школе третий год заведует радиорубкой, т. е. тоже вся музыкально танцевальная часть на нем. А недавно вернулся из Сочи , из оздоровительного лагеря " Вологодская Зарница", где два месяца работал звукооператором. В общем, друзья , вся моя семья творческая, как говорят: " Мы-личности творческие, хотим творим, хотим-вытворяем!" :Oj:  А мне больше нравиться: " Мы-люди, дарящие праздник!" :Vishenka 04:  И вы-участники форума, все такие же, люди-праздники, творческие и талантливые! Рада, что я с вами!!!!! :063:

----------

Курица (26.07.2017)

----------


## кикимаджа

Немного о себе. Я мама двоих прекрасных деток, старшей уже 18 она у меня студентка одного из престижных ВУЗов нашей страны и еще она финалистка чемпионата Европы по спортивно бальным танцам, а сынуля мужчина 10 лет тоже танцор и победитель международной олимпиады по математике. Сама я вышла на сцену более 30ти лет назад, в 4 года как начинающий танцор и после "не слазила со сцены" 15 лет. Затянуло сильно, так что со временем пришла к тамадейству. Конечно у меня, как и у всех людей, есть недостатки и главный из них я чужую боль переношу как свою. А еще я активный общественный деятель в нашем городе, привожу всякие коммунальные службы к бледным лицам (последняя победа была неделю назад, когда сгорел трансформатор и была угроза что целый квартал в 40+ жару останется без света, так они через три часа, ночью завезли новый и произвели все работы). А, так я уверенна что главное в этой жизни жить так чтобы от наших действий мир стал хоть чуточку добрее.

----------

i.s555 (01.08.2017)

----------


## maryharut

Я Мари, фрилансер в декрете, веду страничку в фейсбуке Ухоженная Женщина. Уже год переехала из солнечной Армении в Москву. После солнца и абрикосов, конечно, тяжело, но у каждого города свои правила. А форум мне сразу понравился. Если б раньше занла, все сюда перекопировала.
Надеюсь муза снова навестит меня.

----------


## ЕленаV

Я счастливая женщина: жена, мама и бабушка. Мне 47 лет, но я могу позволить себе носить короткие юбки, не выглядя при этом смешной. Когда я говорю, что у меня есть внук, люди удивляются. 15 лет работаю экономистом, 6 лет вечерами преподаю восточные танцы, веду занятия в 4 группах разного возраста от деток до пенсионерочек, а также провожу праздничные мероприятия уже 8 лет, но вот уже 1 год и 2 месяца каждое воскресенье посвящаю моему любимому внучку, а до года еще и во вторник приезжала помочь своим детям. Все это приносит мне ощущение полноты жизни и абсолютного счастья.

----------

